# The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0



## stopher1

_WELCOME!_ to *The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0*

Special thanks goes to *The River's Rats *for starting the original thread, and extra thanks go out to all of the special DIS people who shared, posted pictures and participated in that first thread running from before the resort opened through it's first full year of operation and then some. We simply outgrew that first thread since the page count nearly met the maximum allowed, so welcome to version 2!!    Even though it's closed and you can no longer post to it, I've included a link to the original thread in post #3.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

You are about to enter an online realm where we are able to discuss, share and enjoy together the unique and wonderful splendor of the first West Coast DVC resort, The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, first opened September 23, 2009.  











This beautiful addition to the DVC family of resorts was added-on to the lovely Craftsman-inspired hotel, built upon the former Disneyland parking lot when the expansion to Disneyland went full throttle - brining about both Downtown Disney and the 2nd gate, *Disney's California Adventure* park - forever changing Walt's ORIGINAL theme park from being *Disneyland *to "*The Disneyland Resort*" and a true multi-day destination.  The Grand Californian was the first Disney designed-hotel on property - since the original Disneyland Hotel was not built by Disney...in fact it wasn't even owned by Disney until 1988 when The Walt Disney Company purchased it from the Wrather Corporation (Walt originally asked his friend Jack Wrather to build and operate a hotel across the street from his Magic Kingdom and further licensed the use of the Disneyland name to Jack Wrather).  The Paradise Pier hotel, built and operated under a different name, was not purchased by TWDC until the mid-1990's, and then re-branded as the PP Hotel when DCA was about to open in 2001.  The original Grand Californian designer was Peter Dominick, the same architect who designed both the Wilderness Lodge and the Animal Kindgom Lodge at Walt Disney World... you can certainly feel the influence of both of our sister lodges in the lobby of the Grand Californian _(though I will say that personally I think that the Grand is the most elegant and cozy of all three of the Dominick hotels - and I have points at AKV and the WL is my favorite resort at WDW... so it's not just a bit of bias coming out - LOL - I just truly feel that in this case, the third time really was the charm!) _

VGC as it is commonly referred to here on the DIS is home to 48 villas, and officially became "sold out" in October, 2010.  Of course there will always be the possibility of points available on the resale market, but for now, "our" home is no longer available.  

As owners, many of us became the "first" to buy, becoming Founding Members, while others waited and purchased later on.  No matter if you were the first or even the last to buy your points and be able to call VGC "home" - whether it was your initial purchase into the DVC system, or VGC is just one of multiple resorts you call "home" - welcome to the 2nd version of our thread.  We're happy you've stopped by.  

Whether you've joined us by stepping through the resort's front door... or you're a "back door" guest coming in from Downtown Disney...









...here you can* find out information about our beloved VGC; get your questions answered; share photos and upcoming trip information; review your stays; or just shoot the breeze*... no matter, you're welcome here, and you'll find that the people that make up this thread are friendly, happy to help, and very glad you've stopped by.  In *post #2* you'll find a *calendar of upcoming stays *of some of our fellow owners and maybe even some non-owners too.  In *post # 3* you'll find a variety of *links to other threads related to the Grand Californian, Disneyland or DCA, transportation options, reservation information, etc, *  that you might find helpful in researching or planning your own upcoming stay.  


Your room might be amongst the 73% of the villas that look out onto the neighboring DCA with a "theme park view"... or it might look out over the pools...









Many of them will provide amazing views of the all-new *World of Color* spectacular...






There are only 2 Grand Villas at VGC.  They are two-story units, and both have a pool table for your added enjoyment - 1 is theme park view, the other isn't.  Both will amaze you!  

The lobby of the hotel is spectacular... the fireplace is very cozy & inviting...









...and the elevator lobby to the villas wing is just a short covered walk away from the main resort lobby...







In the evenings you might enjoy a beverage with friends at the *Hearthstone Lounge*, or a meal at *Storyteller's Cafe *or *Napa Rose*; You might simply relax in the overstuffed chairs listening to the pianist play, or during the holiday season, the carolers come around and serenade guests with lively tunes to get you into the spirit of the season.  And of course, like all Disney parks and resorts, the Grand Californian goes out all decking its' halls making the season bright. 








Compared to most Disney resorts, the grounds of the Grand Californian are small, but very lovely... and the amenities plentiful... 









...including those plush poolside cabanas... and the fun pool slide...









...and an outdoor fireplace & wedding lawn too!






One of the best parts of the resort though has to be its' proximity to both theme parks, and its' own private entrance directly in to Disney California Adventure ... just steps away from both* Soaring Over California *, *Grizzly River Run*...and soon, the all-new *Little Mermaid attraction* coming to *Paradise Pier*.  I would say that unless Disney builds another DVC resort INSIDE a theme park in the future - there will never be another resort CLOSER to a theme park than VGC - with its' views and entrance both directly into DCA.  





_WELCOME!  We're very happy you're here... _


----------



## stopher1

What an exciting and beautiful resort it is!


----------



## stopher1

Various links to other Grand Californian related threads

The ORIGINAL Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owner's Group Thread_ (closed on November 7, 2010 due to thread length)_

Here are some links from the original thread regarding specific information about VGC

Floorplan Maps of VGC - _thanks to nonsuch!_
Floorplan & Maps of the Entire Grand Californian, including the DVC Wing - _from the GCH Superthread, including nonsuch's contribution of the villas map_

Here are a few other links to threads that you might find interesting and valuable as you consider your stay at VGC - especially if you have never been to Disneyland before! 

A Disneyland Resort Guide for WDW Vets
Important Phone Numbers for Dining, Reservations, etc
Maps of Southern California,  Aerial Photographs of the Disneyland Resort & Airport / Transportation Information links
Common Disneyland Resort Abbreviations (and some others too...)
Disneyland Resort Fastpass & Single Rider information
Disneyland Resort Planning information here on The DIS

Disneyland:  Fantasmic viewing information (for the WDW vets... it IS different in many ways on the west coast)
Disney California Adventure:  World of Color viewing information Superthread - _this goes back to August 2010... lots of great info_

Grand Californian Hotel & Spa (non-DVC) Superthread -_ lots of info, photos and more about the hotel portion of the resort_


General Grocery Information
Grocery Delivery
Specific Equipment found inside the rooms (1BR and larger)


Here are a few links that are NOT Grand Californian related, but rather related to all of our sister resorts within the greater DVC family, just for fun, but also in case anyone has specific questions about another resort, all of the DVC resort threads are in one place here...

Animal Kingdom Lodge:  ***Official AKV Owners and Lovers Thread***
Aulani, Resort & Spa: Aulani Owners Thread - Aloha!
Bay Lake Tower:  ***Bay Lake Tower Owner's Thread***
Beach Club Villas: "STORMIN THE BEACH" BCV Owners - and GROUPIES WELCOME HOME!
Boardwalk Villas: The I Love BWV (yes, Hallways and Clown Pool, too!)
Hilton Head:  HHI Roll Call, Adoration & Information Thread 2010
Old Key West:  OKW Lovers Thread !!!
Saratoga Springs:  SSR Lovers & Owners Part 2
Vero Beach: Vero Beach Adoration 2010 Thread... We Need New 2011 Thread...Somebody?
Wilderness Lodge:  VWL Lovers & Groupies Thread: It All Started with a Moose!


----------



## BeccaG

Joining the new thread.  Not a VGC owner..yet, but definitely a fan and a fellow DVCer!


----------



## Disney Princess

Beautiful new thread stopher!  Nice work.  We are soooooo anxious to finally use our points in May.  We are taking my in-laws, and we can't wait to see their faces when they walk in that lobby!


----------



## stopher1

BeccaG said:


> Joining the new thread.  Not a VGC owner..yet, but definitely a fan and a fellow DVCer!



Hi Becca!  I know from the past thread of your interest, and hopefully someday you too can be an owner.


----------



## stopher1

Disney Princess said:


> Beautiful new thread stopher!  Nice work.  We are soooooo anxious to finally use our points in May.  We are taking my in-laws, and we can't wait to see their faces when they walk in that lobby!



Oh thanks Disney Princess!   The new thread just feels so spacious - just like the grand lobby at the resort!


----------



## thelionqueen

Ahh...a brand new thread...Love it!!!


----------



## nunzia

Whee! Nice job. enjoying our new thread home


----------



## sueandyong

Does this mean the old thread is gone forever?


----------



## franandaj

Great job Stopher1  

I knew that you would "do it right"!  I need to go find some of my pics on photobucket and post them here!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Great job!  I'll send you our upcoming dates.  Your pictures made me look forward to our December visit!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nice start for the new thread Christopher!    You are the thread master extraordinaire!!  



sueandyong said:


> Does this mean the old thread is gone forever?



Nope - but you can no longer post to it and it will move down a little more every day.  A search should bring it up if you need to find some information.  Or maybe Stopher placed a link in this thread?  I didn't look for that.


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nice start for the new thread Christopher!    You are the thread master extraordinaire!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - but you can no longer post to it and it will move down a little more every day.  A search should bring it up if you need to find some information.  Or maybe Stopher placed a link in this thread?  I didn't look for that.



Not yet - but that's on my "list" still...


----------



## franandaj

Your magical stay here begins by walking through these doors.






And you'll check in here






The lobby will leave you in awe






You might stay in a studio
















Or you might be in a larger unit




































You might have a view like this from your room
















You might dine here
















And be served by this man
















Hope that makes everyone homesick and look forward to returning!


----------



## stopher1

Awesome pics Alison!


----------



## funatdisney

Great intro with great pictures and descriptions, Christopher. You do VGC proud.


Awesome pictures, Alison. They make me homesick and I was just there in a one bedroom last week!

Look forward to this thread and all it will contain.


----------



## lulubelle

Wonderful job Christopher and Alison!

I love my DVC, too.  
I just bought another 100 points (resale from the sponsor of this board).  It should close just before Christmas.  So now I can book more one bedroom stays because we got spoiled by the bigger units!

Excited for our weekend in Dec to enjoy all the holiday offerings.  And the Grand is decked out so beautiful.


----------



## marts35

Thanks Stopher1 for the new thread.
All great posts so far 
We look forward to many happy VGC days ahead!


----------



## stopher1

Don't forget... if you'd like to have your upcoming visits on our Group calendar - just send me a PM with the info.


----------



## funatdisney

Boy are you fast! Thanks Christopher for adding my trips dates so quickly .


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nice start for the new thread Christopher!    You are the thread master extraordinaire!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - but you can no longer post to it and it will move down a little more every day.  A search should bring it up if you need to find some information.  Or maybe Stopher placed a link in this thread?  I didn't look for that.





funatdisney said:


> Great intro with great pictures and descriptions, Christopher. You do VGC proud.
> 
> 
> Awesome pictures, Alison. They make me homesick and I was just there in a one bedroom last week!
> 
> Look forward to this thread and all it will contain.





lulubelle said:


> Wonderful job Christopher and Alison!
> 
> I love my DVC, too.
> I just bought another 100 points (resale from the sponsor of this board).  It should close just before Christmas.  So now I can book more one bedroom stays because we got spoiled by the bigger units!
> 
> Excited for our weekend in Dec to enjoy all the holiday offerings.  And the Grand is decked out so beautiful.





marts35 said:


> Thanks Stopher1 for the new thread.
> All great posts so far
> We look forward to many happy VGC days ahead!



Thanks all... it was fun!




funatdisney said:


> Boy are you fast! Thanks Christopher for adding my trips dates so quickly .



Tonight yes... not always so quick, but I will get them on sooner or later if people send them to me!


----------



## PoohNFriends

I just very quickly scrolled thru the 1st page of the new thread and love, love, love, what I saw! You rock stopher1 !
I have to finish watching Sunday night football, but I'll be back in a bit to check everything out!


----------



## lulukate

Love this thread!!  I do have a question - how does one add the VGC block to your signature?

Dee


----------



## franandaj

lulubelle said:


> I love my DVC, too.
> I just bought another 100 points (resale from the sponsor of this board).  It should close just before Christmas.  So now I can book more one bedroom stays because we got spoiled by the bigger units!



I got so spoiled with the 1 bedrooms, with the cancellation of F&W we discussed using our points for 1 brs (since I added 125 just before they sold out, which conveniently happened before they announced the cancellation of F&W, but I'll get off my soapbox now).  However, we decided that we would rather go more often and stay in Studios, we'll probably cancel our F&W stays and see if anything exciting that warrants a stay comes up.  

We do have a stay in a 1 br planned with a friend that I met here on the DIS.  It will be her first trip to DLR though she's been a CM at WDW and traveled there a lot too.


----------



## stopher1

lulukate said:


> Love this thread!!  I do have a question - how does one add the VGC block to your signature?
> 
> Dee



When you have the one you like saved to your computer (you can just right click on any and hit save as), go up to USER CP (near the top left of the screen), and click that, then select Edit Signature (look down the left hand side) - like you would have done to add your ticker.  Then just add it in using the InsertImage icon, save it, and there you go.


----------



## lulukate

stopher1 said:


> When you have the one you like saved to your computer (you can just right click on any and hit save as), go up to USER CP (near the top left of the screen), and click that, then select Edit Signature (look down the left hand side) - like you would have done to add your ticker.  Then just add it in using the InsertImage icon, save it, and there you go.




THANKS - you are awesome    Your instructions worked perfectly!!!


----------



## TLPL

Cool thread, wasn't there another thread with each floor's floor plan completed with room numbers? If it can posted on the OP will be helpful. Also, it would be great if the room layout can be included in the OP. Thanks again for the good work!


----------



## BethanyF

I dont know if I ever posted in the original thread, but I have been following it closely.

We've owned at SSR since Feb of 2008 and added on at VGC after visiting Disneyland for the 1st time (and staying at DLH on points) in June of 2009.  We fell completly head over heels in love with everything about Disneyland Resort.  

Our first trip to our California home will be a week in March 2011.  We can't wait


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TLPL said:


> Cool thread, wasn't there another thread with each floor's floor plan completed with room numbers? If it can posted on the OP will be helpful. Also, it would be great if the room layout can be included in the OP. Thanks again for the good work!



That a great idea.

Stopher - here's a link to the maps on the GC superthread.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36355632&postcount=450

And here's a link to a link of nonsuch's maps of the VGC floors if you wanted to imbed those on your first post.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37390729&postcount=2996


----------



## ACDSNY

Awesome new thread Christopher and wonderful pics Alison!

I'm so looking forward to our trip this month to see the resort in all it's holiday magic.


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

I just want to say that you did a great job on this new thread for VGC!

I am in awe at how quickly the old thread filled up.  When I started it, I had just closed on my purchase as a founding member and wanted to celebrate that fact with others.  Little did I know that the information shared on the thread would be among some of the most valuable tools used when planning my own vacations to VGC.  

Thank you for creating this new thread and for everyone's participation in these threads.  This online community has truly helped me enjoy my visits "home" more than I would have ever believed!


----------



## taaren

We originally bought in June 2009, and after our last trip a month ago had to add on more points through resale because our friends had such a great time they want to join us every year from now on! (New points should close at the end of the month.) We were never able to afford staying at a Disneyland resort hotel before, and now we feel so spoiled but love it! Thanks for making this thread; its so neat to meet my fellow VGC owners virtually. =)


----------



## stopher1

TLPL said:


> Cool thread, wasn't there another thread with each floor's floor plan completed with room numbers? If it can posted on the OP will be helpful. Also, it would be great if the room layout can be included in the OP. Thanks again for the good work!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> That a great idea.
> 
> Stopher - here's a link to the maps on the GC superthread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36355632&postcount=450
> 
> And here's a link to a link of nonsuch's maps of the VGC floors if you wanted to imbed those on your first post.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37390729&postcount=2996



Thanks to you both - it's still "getting there"... I have a few more things on my list to add.  These will definitely be included.


----------



## TLinden16

I'll be staying at the GC January 21-28.  I'll be celebrating my birthday there on January 27!


----------



## peloha86

stopher1 said:


> _WELCOME!_ to *The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0*
> _WELCOME!  We're very happy you're here... _



 Stopher1 awesome job! It's great, please stay with us!      One of the best decisions I've ever done is the VGC.  Can't wait for our next trip, 12/30/10 - 1/2/11....Our very first New Year's experience at Disneyland.      Did anyone notice that it's going to be _*1/1/11 ?!    *_


----------



## IssyHikerBiker

We'll be staying at the VGC from 11/25 to 11/28.  I want to order groceries from VONS, however, they are closed and won't deliver on 11/25 and 11/26.  Do you think VGC will allow me to have the groceries shipped on 11/24 and hold it for us until our room is ready the next day?


----------



## IssyHikerBiker

IssyHikerBiker said:


> We'll be staying at the VGC from 11/25 to 11/28.  I want to order groceries from VONS, however, they are closed and won't deliver on 11/25 and 11/26.  Do you think VGC will allow me to have the groceries shipped on 11/24 and hold it for us until our room is ready the next day?



Well, managed to call the hotel, and the bell services manager said that they can hold it until our arrival.  Woo hoo!


----------



## stopher1

IssyHikerBiker said:


> Well, managed to call the hotel, and the bell services manager said that they can hold it until our arrival.  Woo hoo!



That's good to know!


----------



## SpaceRangers

Didn't realize we had a new thread. Darn that job for keeping me from reading the DIS... 

Can't wait for our first stay as members October 2011. Just booked 5 nights last Tuesday.


----------



## SpaceRangers

oops.. forgot to subscribe.


----------



## Disney Princess

ACDSNY said:


> Awesome new thread Christopher and wonderful pics Alison!
> 
> I'm so looking forward to our trip this month to see the resort in all it's holiday magic.



We've never seen the GCH decked out for the holidays in person.  Please take lots of pictures so we can post them here on our lovely thread!


----------



## godalejunior

Just got back this evening from a six night stay. This was our first stay in the villas since buying in back in July. Hotel is not decked out in holiday decor as of yet. Villa was clean and very nice except for the construction view and noise that started at 6:30 am. We rolled with it...not a biggie.

The one thing I could hardly believe is people leaving trash bags, trash and all sorts of debris in the hallways....I guess hoping the trash fairy is going to pick it up....is it really that hard to take out your trash....to the trash bin? This morning half the second floor wreaked of a trash smell from someone leaving it outside their room. Room service also was not good about retrieving the plates, etc. and wee saw a lot of dishes in the hallway too. It really took away the deluxe accommodations Aspect with the hallways being a mess...


----------



## Nonsuch

godalejunior said:


> ...Room service also was not good about retrieving the plates, etc. and wee saw a lot of dishes in the hallway too.


Room service plates left in the hall has been an ongoing problem at the Grand.  Guests could help the situation by calling room service when leaving carts or plates in the hall.  

The irregular floorplan makes checking halls more work, but the hotel should check the halls at least once a night.


----------



## godalejunior

Nonsuch said:


> Room service plates left in the hall has been an ongoing problem at the Grand.  Guests could help the situation by calling room service when leaving carts or plates in the hall.
> 
> The irregular floorplan makes checking halls more work, but the hotel should check the halls at least once a night.



I think a lot of it is just plain laziness. There were food and drink plates right outside the second floor elevator and they were there for over two full days!


----------



## funatdisney

Disney Princess said:


> We've never seen the GCH decked out for the holidays in person.  Please take lots of pictures so we can post them here on our lovely thread!



A very good idea! I will try to post some when I go next month.


----------



## Muushka

What a great thread!!  Love this place.  Really want to experience it in person!  But this will do until then.......

While we don't own here, we hope to visit next year when we go to CA (fingers crossed!)

Good job Stopher.  You are a busy boy aren't you!

(Stopher takes care of us over on the VWL Groupie thread)


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> What a great thread!!  Love this place.  Really want to experience it in person!  But this will do until then.......
> 
> While we don't own here, we hope to visit next year when we go to CA (fingers crossed!)
> 
> Good job Stopher.  You are a busy boy aren't you!
> 
> (Stopher takes care of us over on the VWL Groupie thread)



Muushka - thanks and WELCOME to the VGC thread!     You REALLY need to get Mr. Muush to head west and visit!!!  Next year, huh?  I hope that works out for you.  It is such a wonderful resort, and of course such a wonderful park right next door too... and DCA is getting better all the time.  I just can't wait to be there in just 2 weeks   ... and then again in 6 weeks!!    I'm kind of like a kid waiting for Christmas right about now   it just can't get here soon enough!


----------



## marts35

> I'm kind of like a kid waiting for Christmas right about now  it just can't get here soon enough!I'm kind of like a kid waiting for Christmas  right about now  it just can't get here soon enough!



Ditto!  At Thanksgiving, I'm thankful for many things.  One of them is that Christmastime is here!


----------



## franandaj

We're getting tented tomorrow, I've spent the last who knows how long packing up my food, medicines...tomorrow we herd cats and get out of the house, I was so hoping that for our Concert Band Disney weekend that we could stay at the VGC, but we thought it would have been this weekend. Instead Disney chose next weekend, so instead of staying at the VCG I'll be at the DLH.  I haven't stayed there in over 10 years so it will be fun, but I will miss the Villas.

I am not looking forward to the next three days, but am looking forward to next weekend when we are hopefully immersed in Disney all weekend!


----------



## nunzia

Tented??


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Muushka - thanks and WELCOME to the VGC thread!     You REALLY need to get Mr. Muush to head west and visit!!!  Next year, huh?  I hope that works out for you.  It is such a wonderful resort, and of course such a wonderful park right next door too... and DCA is getting better all the time.  I just can't wait to be there in just 2 weeks   ... and then again in 6 weeks!!    I'm kind of like a kid waiting for Christmas right about now   it just can't get here soon enough!



Oops, 2012, sorry.  20th anniversary.  If it was next year, I would be looking into the "how difficult is it to......fill in the blank......" questions here on this thread!

Stopher, you have the best vacation schedule of anyone out there!  Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.



nunzia said:


> Tented??



Termites?


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> We're getting tented tomorrow, I've spent the last who knows how long packing up my food, medicines...tomorrow we herd cats and get out of the house, I was so hoping that for our Concert Band Disney weekend that we could stay at the VGC, but we thought it would have been this weekend. Instead Disney chose next weekend, so instead of staying at the VCG I'll be at the DLH.  I haven't stayed there in over 10 years so it will be fun, but I will miss the Villas.
> 
> I am not looking forward to the next three days, but am looking forward to next weekend when we are hopefully immersed in Disney all weekend!




Well you can always hang out in the lobby, and visit the Hearthstone Lounge!  I know it's not the same, but with so much construction going on at DLH, ooooph, I don't think I'd want to hang around over there too long.  ENJOY the weekend!  





nunzia said:


> Tented??





Muushka said:


> Termites?



Sounds right.  I remember our house being tented growing up, and then later my DW experienced that with the little duplex we were living in in Orange not long after we married, maybe a year or so.  We just HAD to go away for the weekend.  It's not exactly fun, but it is necessary.  




Muushka said:


> Oops, 2012, sorry.  20th anniversary.  If it was next year, I would be looking into the "how difficult is it to......fill in the blank......" questions here on this thread!
> 
> Stopher, you have the best vacation schedule of anyone out there!  Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


   Ahhh, thanks Muushka! 

20 years  - very good stuff.  What time of year is that?  When are you planning on being out there?  Any chance it's later in the year in that first weekend of December so you can plan around getting to Candlelight?    Wouldn't that just work out really well...  but of course that's just a 1 in 52 chance, now isn't it.


----------



## funatdisney

Christopher, by the count down on your signature, it looks like you are going to be at VGC on the 28th? I am going to DL for the day, cuz I'm taking my DD(13 on that day) and her friend for her birthday. I know it will be crowded in DL, but I have lots of experience on how to handle that. I then have a trip in a one bedroom the next weekend! 

We don't have plans to attend CP (we have attended one in 2005 when Dick VanDyke was the narrator), but we will encounter lots of folks in DLR, too. I am going to the AP sale on Dec 4 at the World of Disney. Lucky for me, I can just roll out of bed go to the sale and then lug my loot back to my room! I couldn't have planned that better. I don't know if my DH would agree.

Anyway, safe travels and I hope we can run into each other at the Happiest Place On Earth some day.


----------



## franandaj

nunzia said:


> Tented??





Muushka said:


> Termites?



Yes, we've been putting it off for over three years.  Being "crazy cat ladies" it's hard to find a place to put ourselves up with our kids for two days.  Since my FIL passed last Winter and we got all the surgeries out of the way we finally are biting the bullet and taking care of it.  Not easy when you have 4 freezers, three fridges and mulitple apartments! I have about 10 more minutes before I have to start moving stuff to the FILs place and then herding cats!


----------



## stopher1

funatdisney said:


> Christopher, by the count down on your signature, it looks like you are going to be at VGC on the 28th? I am going to DL for the day, cuz I'm taking my DD(13 on that day) and her friend for her birthday. I know it will be crowded in DL, but I have lots of experience on how to handle that. I then have a trip in a one bedroom the next weekend!
> 
> We don't have plans to attend CP (we have attended one in 2005 when Dick VanDyke was the narrator), but we will encounter lots of folks in DLR, too. I am going to the AP sale on Dec 4 at the World of Disney. Lucky for me, I can just roll out of bed go to the sale and then lug my loot back to my room! I couldn't have planned that better. I don't know if my DH would agree.
> 
> Anyway, safe travels and I hope we can run into each other at the Happiest Place On Earth some day.



Yes we will be.  We are very excited.  It's been 10 years since the last time we were able to be at DL that late in December.  So yeah, it will be busy - and my DW will go nuts, but that's just part of it.  When we lived in Orange (10 yrs ago), we could just go home if the park was packed... sure now we can go back to our room, but you don't fly from Indiana too often, so you just have to suck it up and make the best of it!!  I hope that you have a wonderful time with your DD.  Maybe we will run into each other some time...


----------



## Muushka

franandaj said:


> Yes, we've been putting it off for over three years.  Being "crazy cat ladies" it's hard to find a place to put ourselves up with our kids for two days.  Since my FIL passed last Winter and we got all the surgeries out of the way we finally are biting the bullet and taking care of it.  Not easy when you have 4 freezers, three fridges and mulitple apartments! I have about 10 more minutes before I have to start moving stuff to the FILs place* and then herding cats!*



Ha!  Good luck!  How many of the critters do you have?  Big cat lover here.


----------



## franandaj

Muushka said:


> Ha!  Good luck!  How many of the critters do you have?  Big cat lover here.



I don't like to give the number on public forums!   You don't need your toes to count them, but you do need both hands!  They are now in their new home, the smallest and one with a disability is fine, first thing she did was to chow down, to contrast, another one wouldn't even come out of the carrier!  I hope I can get back over there soon.  The termite guys are running late.

to bring this all back around to Disney...I sure wish they had some rooms allocated for pet lovers where we could bring our critters along!


----------



## funatdisney

franandaj said:


> ...to bring this all back around to Disney...I sure wish they had some rooms allocated for pet lovers where we could bring our critters along!



I know what you mean. We have two rabbits, three cats, and a dog (also two horses, but they are boarded near our home), and going away is such a hassle. We used to have my DMIL come by twice a day to play and check up on them, but she has not been able to do come by year. We ended up hiring a friend who has a pet sitting business. She has worked out just fine. BYW, I wouldn't bring all of them on vacation with us!


----------



## franandaj

funatdisney said:


> I know what you mean. We have two rabbits, three cats, and a dog (also two horses, but they are boarded near our home), and going away is such a hassle. We used to have my DMIL come by twice a day to play and check up on them, but she has not been able to do come by year. We ended up hiring a friend who has a pet sitting business. She has worked out just fine. BYW, I wouldn't bring all of them on vacation with us!



I wouldn't bring them all either, but we have one cat who likes to travel when we traveled a lot we would bring her along.  She even flew to Chicago with us once and stayed at the Palmer House Hilton, we came home to find her in the pillows one night.






OK back to regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## funatdisney

What a great way to walk into your room and discover the cutest cat ever sleeping in luxury. That picture should be framed. It is soo cute!


----------



## Muushka

Love that cat picture!!  So sweet .

Sorry guys, I know this is a GC thread.......I'll stop now.......


----------



## franandaj

Here, I'll post some pics from the Villas to change the subject...


----------



## stopher1

Love the pics Alison (including the cute kitty)


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Love the pics Alison (including the cute kitty)


----------



## DebbieB

Anyone heard about this?

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38968232&postcount=20



> Maybe I'm crazy, but I thought that the resorts at DL went from charging a parking fee (to which DVC members were exempt) to a new "resort fee" which includes parking and that everyone has to pay. Maybe it starts in 2011???


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DebbieB said:


> Anyone heard about this?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38968232&postcount=20



The report many months ago was that DL was going to stop charging the resort fee they charged to hotel guests (but never did to DVC point stays) and begin charging a parking fee.  I had emailed MS about it who replied that parking was free for DVC but that was immediately after the announcement so hard to say for certain if that might change.  I haven't heard anything more on the subject though.


----------



## thndrmatt

Passed ROFR!  First time DVC owner, here to show off the new addition to my siggy.


----------



## marts35

Welcome Home!


----------



## Disney Princess

thndrmatt said:


> Passed ROFR!  First time DVC owner, here to show off the new addition to my siggy.



Congrats and Welcome Home!!!  

Beautiful pictures everyone.  Loved the sleeping kitty.


----------



## franandaj

thndrmatt said:


> Passed ROFR!  First time DVC owner, here to show off the new addition to my siggy.



Congrats! You will love it there!


----------



## stopher1

thndrmatt said:


> Passed ROFR!  First time DVC owner, here to show off the new addition to my siggy.



That's awesome!  _*Congratulations and Welcome Home!*_  You'll love your new "home".


----------



## the donut

Heading to the VGC this weekend.  Hopefully there won't be too much rain for us.  Of course it's been beautiful all month...

Does anyone know the kitchen equipment includes a non-stick fry pan?  Also, is the DCA 9am early entry for hotel guests for WOC fastpasses still in effect?

t


----------



## nunzia

the donut said:


> Heading to the VGC this weekend.  Hopefully there won't be too much rain for us.  Of course it's been beautiful all month...
> 
> Does anyone know the kitchen equipment includes a non-stick fry pan?  Also, is the DCA 9am early entry for hotel guests for WOC fastpasses still in effect?
> 
> t



The fry pan was not non stick and it was really difficult to clean. My only complaint


----------



## mom2dzb

On my way to VGC next week!  Anyone have any experience with the pool lately?  I'm hoping my family can enjoy some down time in the water.


----------



## funatdisney

I am so excited! It has just dawned on me that we have less than two weeks  until our weekend Christmas trip at the VGC.


----------



## Disney Princess

funatdisney said:


> I am so excited! It has just dawned on me that we have less than two weeks  until our weekend Christmas trip at the VGC.



You are so lucky!  We just hit the six-month mark.   We've owned our points for a year and a half, and we finally get to use them in May.


----------



## funatdisney

Disney Princess That is one long wait! It so worth it. You will just love staying at VGC.


----------



## Disney Princess

Funatdisney - I shouldn't whine too loudly.  We have gone to WDW twice in that time.  We just bought our VGC points right before we left for WDW, so we've had to bank them and save up for next May.  It is a rough job, but someone has to do it.    Still, we are getting anxious to visit our west coast home for the first time.


----------



## funatdisney

Well if you got to get to WDW twice in that time, I should say you are so lucky. I haven't gone to WDW in two years. I am due, but this economy has to improve first.


----------



## toocherie

My waitlist for a studio at VGC for Dec. 21 came through!  And we're having lunch at Club 33 that day!!!!!!


----------



## marts35

> Originally posted by *toocherie*
> My waitlist for a studio at VGC for Dec. 21 came through! And we're having lunch at Club 33 that day!!!!!!



Glad to hear of a waitlist coming through. 
There's hope for others still waiting.

Have a great trip!


----------



## ACDSNY

toocherie said:


> My waitlist for a studio at VGC for Dec. 21 came through! And we're having lunch at Club 33 that day!!!!!!


 
Awesome!


----------



## Disney Princess

funatdisney said:


> Well if you got to get to WDW twice in that time, I should say you are so lucky. I haven't gone to WDW in two years. I am due, but this economy has to improve first.



Well, APs and cheaper airfare made it possible.  Our airfare to CA is really killing us.  We are hoping for a great deal before next May.  



toocherie said:


> My waitlist for a studio at VGC for Dec. 21 came through!  And we're having lunch at Club 33 that day!!!!!!



Sounds great.  Enjoy!!


----------



## stopher1

toocherie said:


> My waitlist for a studio at VGC for Dec. 21 came through!  And we're having lunch at Club 33 that day!!!!!!



  How cool!  Enjoy both of those!


----------



## nunzia

Disney Princess said:


> Well, APs and cheaper airfare made it possible.  Our airfare to CA is really killing us.  We are hoping for a great deal before next May.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great.  Enjoy!!


Depending on where you are in TX you may be able to consider the train if time is not a factor. We can take AMTRAK from Alb to Fullerton round trip for about as much as one leg on a plane.

And wow! to the other poster, have a great time at Club 33!


----------



## franandaj

toocherie said:


> My waitlist for a studio at VGC for Dec. 21 came through!  And we're having lunch at Club 33 that day!!!!!![/QUOTE;]
> 
> That's so cool, having lunch at Club 33 is awesome...I'm so glad for you!!!  I'll post a few pics from our dinner there last night, it was wonderful... we have a gal in our concert band who is a member, she arranges these wonderful dinners for members of our concert band each year, we play a concert (in CA Adventure sometimes DL always Sunday, and the night before our performance those who can afford to pay for dinner at Club 33 get to dine there.  I was there last nite, we left around 12:00 at the hub heard that announcement about the park is closed and Main st is open for your shopping pleasure....
> 
> I barely made it to the room we were so dead!  Goodnight!


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

I am not sure if anyone is interested in this, but I just wanted to let you all know that I posted my Founding Members print for The Villas at Disney's Grand Califorian, on eBay.  Even when I pointed out that this is the most expensive piece of art in our home (those of you like us who rushed to purchase as Founding Members and didn't wait for the lowered prices / incentives understand), she wouldn't budge on the matter. I've had this print for well over a year now and no matter how much I try to convince her, my wife is not willing to put the print up in the house, as it "doesn't match the decor".  

Being a guy, who inherently has difficulty chosing items of clothing that don't clash, I have no idea what our "decor" is.  What I do know, however, is that so long as she doesn't want to hang it on the wall, the print will continue to reside in it's shipping box.

That being said, we decided that we'd put it on eBay and see if anyone wants to put it in their home.  Hopefully the end result is that we get some cash to put towards Christmas and someone else gets a hard to find print to hang in their home.

If interested, here is the link to the auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Vacation-Club-Grand-Californian-Print-RARE-/270667692688?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f050d3a90


----------



## nunzia

The Rivers' Rats said:


> I am not sure if anyone is interested in this, but I just wanted to let you all know that I posted my Founding Members print for The Villas at Disney's Grand Califorian, on eBay.  Even when I pointed out that this is the most expensive piece of art in our home (those of you like us who rushed to purchase as Founding Members and didn't wait for the lowered prices / incentives understand), she wouldn't budge on the matter. I've had this print for well over a year now and no matter how much I try to convince her, my wife is not willing to put the print up in the house, as it "doesn't match the decor".
> 
> Being a guy, who inherently has difficulty chosing items of clothing that don't clash, I have no idea what our "decor" is.  What I do know, however, is that so long as she doesn't want to hang it on the wall, the print will continue to reside in it's shipping box.
> 
> That being said, we decided that we'd put it on eBay and see if anyone wants to put it in their home.  Hopefully the end result is that we get some cash to put towards Christmas and someone else gets a hard to find print to hang in their home.
> 
> If interested, here is the link to the auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Vacation-Club-Grand-Californian-Print-RARE-/270667692688?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f050d3a90



I'd love that..perhaps....too bad no one has asked me what expensive Christmas present I'd like...


----------



## Nonsuch

The Rivers' Rats said:


> I am not sure if anyone is interested in this, but I just wanted to let you all know that I posted my Founding Members print for The Villas at Disney's Grand Califorian, on eBay.  Even when I pointed out that this is the most expensive piece of art in our home (those of you like us who rushed to purchase as Founding Members and didn't wait for the lowered prices / incentives understand), she wouldn't budge on the matter.


I almost bought as Founding Member...
If the economy had been better I'm sure VGC would have sold out much faster, and it might have been important to be a Founding Member.  I've been searching for VGC pins, and my ebay search picked up your print today.



The Rivers' Rats said:


> That being said, we decided that we'd put it on eBay and see if anyone wants to put it in their home.  Hopefully the end result is that we get some cash to put towards Christmas and someone else gets a hard to find print to hang in their home.


Your print will sell, I've already bid


----------



## the donut

Just got back from a weekend birthday trip staying in the park view Grand Villa.  As much as I was impressed by the other units we've stayed in, the grand villa still manages to kick it up a notch, from the giant flat screen tv with built in surround sound, to the pool table, to the tv in the master bathroom mirror (aka the talking mirror as my 4 year old called it).  Amazing!  I also felt that they added more details in the furnishing and decorations, like an arts and crafts style grandfather clock, and an antique looking wall hanging just to name a few.  

FYI, the view of the World of Color show from the Grand Villa was great.  I haven't seen it from the ground yet, but I think we got the full experience.  We could clearly make out the images on the water screens and of course could hear the sound perfectly through the World of Color channel on the TV.  At any rate, the ability to enjoy it inside with a cocktail in hand on a rainy Saturday night was worth any trade off of going down to the viewing area and standing in the cold for a couple of hours!  I'm sure I'll get down there in better weather.

A few other random details:
1.  As nunzia confirmed, there is no non-stick fry pan.  The knives are also terrible.  
2.  The fridge has an ice maker (don't remember that from the other units)
3.  The park view side is a handicapped accessible unit.  The kitchen counters are lower and the master bath has an accessible shower.
4.  Hotel guests are still getting the 9am entry for the first crack at World of Color fastpasses (not that we used them this weekend).
5.  We used a sitting service to watch the kids when we went to Napa Rose for dinner.  She came straight the the villa and charged $12/hour for 2 kids.  If anyone's looking for a recommendation, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Nonsuch

the donut said:


> Just got back from a weekend birthday trip staying in the park view Grand Villa...


Please post some pictures, both the inside of the Grand Villa and the view.
My first Grand Villa trip will be in June, when Little Mermaid and Star Tours are open


----------



## franandaj

This sounds so cool!    I've already decided that for my 50th birthday I am going to book dinner at the Napa Rose in the private dining room, but I'm thinking it would be really cool to put my favorite family and friends in a Grand Villa, also because I would LOVE to stay in Grand Villa and living in Long Beach I certainly could not justify staying in one unless it was for something like my 50th!

However, by posting this I am actually publicly admitting that I am approaching that birthdate....      wait didn't I say that I'm approaching my 21st birthday and want to do it up big?


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> This sounds so cool!  I've already decided that for my 50th birthday I am going to book dinner at the Napa Rose in the private dining room, but I'm thinking it would be really cool to put my favorite family and friends in a Grand Villa, also because I would LOVE to stay in Grand Villa and living in Long Beach I certainly could not justify staying in one unless it was for something like my 50th!
> 
> However, by posting this I am actually publicly admitting that I am approaching that birthdate....    wait didn't I say that I'm approaching my 21st birthday and want to do it up big?


 
Sounds wonderful to me!

Oh no, now you've made me realize I'm getting close to THAT birthday too!   We're suppose to be going to Kauai the month before THAT birthday so I guess that will make it not so hard to swallow.   Maybe we should stop in at Aulani for a few nights too!


----------



## CrazyDuck

Nonsuch said:


> Please post some pictures, both the inside of the Grand Villa and the view.
> My first Grand Villa trip will be in June, when Little Mermaid and Star Tours are open



Hey don't jinx it!


----------



## nunzia

ACDSNY said:


> Sounds wonderful to me!
> 
> Oh no, now you've made me realize I'm getting close to THAT birthday too!   We're suppose to be going to Kauai the month before THAT birthday so I guess that will make it not so hard to swallow.   Maybe we should stop in at Aulani for a few nights too!



I'm PAST that birthday, and you know, it's not so bad...


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> This sounds so cool!    I've already decided that for my 50th birthday I am going to book dinner at the Napa Rose in the private dining room, but I'm thinking it would be really cool to put my favorite family and friends in a Grand Villa, also because I would LOVE to stay in Grand Villa and living in Long Beach I certainly could not justify staying in one unless it was for something like my 50th!
> 
> However, by posting this I am actually publicly admitting that I am approaching that birthdate....      wait didn't I say that I'm approaching my 21st birthday and want to do it up big?



I like that plan!  I've got a few years to plan for THAT birthday (I just had the one BEFORE that birthday in October... though I am now in my 5th decade because of the BEFORE birthday ) so hopefully DW and I can model something like that for my turn with THAT birthday when it's time.


----------



## 4Vals

SpaceRangers said:


> oops.. forgot to subscribe.



what do you mean by "Subscribe"?


----------



## stopher1

4Vals said:


> what do you mean by "Subscribe"?



When you "subscribe" to a thread, you then can choose to get updates via email when someone else adds to that thread, or you can choose not to get updates but you can then see all of your "subscribed" threads that have been updated in one place.  So if you have a particular thread (like this one) that you want to be able to check on often without searching for it, you can simply hit your USER CP link above in the top left corner, and it will display all of your chosen threads.  The ones with updates will then be in bold print, and the ones not updated recently will be in plain print.  It's just a quick and easy way to identify and go back into a thread you want to pay attention to.


----------



## 4Vals

Stopher...THANK YOU. this will help so much.


----------



## stopher1

You're welcome!


----------



## the donut

franandaj said:


> This sounds so cool!    I've already decided that for my 50th birthday I am going to book dinner at the Napa Rose in the private dining room, but I'm thinking it would be really cool to put my favorite family and friends in a Grand Villa, also because I would LOVE to stay in Grand Villa and living in Long Beach I certainly could not justify staying in one unless it was for something like my 50th!?



We live fairly close by (though not as close as Long Beach), and it really was fantastic.  I can't recommend it enough.  We brought friends that were not that into disney, and everyone was very impressed by the villa and the resort in general, and of course, Napa Rose.  It really is a different experience to stay onsite and relax, especially in poor weather.

This was my 40th birthday, and I thank all of you for making me feel like such a youngling.  When I was checking in, I swear that just about half of the other guests at the counter were celebrating a birthday.  They gave me 2 balloons for the kids and an autographed picture of Winnie the Pooh and the gang.  Very cute!

I've scanned my pics, and unfortunately they don't look that great.  I got lazy and only brought my point and shoot instead of the good camera.  I'll poll my other guests for their pictures and post any decent ones that I have.


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> I like that plan!  I've got a few years to plan for THAT birthday (I just had the one BEFORE that birthday in October... though I am now in my 5th decade because of the BEFORE birthday ) so hopefully DW and I can model something like that for my turn with THAT birthday when it's time.





the donut said:


> This was my 40th birthday, and I thank all of you for making me feel like such a youngling.  When I was checking in, I swear that just about half of the other guests at the counter were celebrating a birthday.  They gave me 2 balloons for the kids and an autographed picture of Winnie the Pooh and the gang.  Very cute!



We really did it up for my 40th about 40 guests on a Murder Mystery Paddle Boat Cruise, so I have to come up with something completely different!



ACDSNY said:


> Oh no, now you've made me realize I'm getting close to THAT birthday too!   We're suppose to be going to Kauai the month before THAT birthday so I guess that will make it not so hard to swallow.   Maybe we should stop in at Aulani for a few nights too!



I'm still right smack in the middle, but I like to have my plans laid well in advance.  



nunzia said:


> I'm PAST that birthday, and you know, it's not so bad...



My DP passed that one more than several years back so I know it's not that bad, and it sure beats the alternative!


----------



## VallCopen

Just got back from 11 days at Disney with 8 of them in a 2 bedroom villa (originally had 6 but was able to add 2 in the last few weeks).  Oh how I love our home.....  Nothing better than arriving to the villas, finding out that we were blessed with a park view for the 3rd time in a row, and being greeted by everyone with "Welcome Home".  We got my brother a studio for 2 nights and they were given a 2nd floor facing Redwood Creek Challenge and really didn't have much view of anything except the pool that was off to the side.  We did peek at a 5th floor view studio facing the same direction and it had a pretty decent view of TT and Grizzly Run.  

World of Color-
For anyone wanting to know we had room 5506 (park view) and we were able to make out a lot images from the world of color (unlike 4500 - which we have had twice).  It is just awesome to watch from the deck, I personally could do that every night. 

Noise-
The noise was a bit loud some mornings but it really depended on what they did that morning (we had a few mornings that they ran a hoe/hammer and that was loud) but other than that the other mornings were fine with little noise.  

Room difference-
The only thing that wasn't as good to us was that this 2 bedroom unit does not have quite the picture window that 4500 had, there is a support beam that runs right down the middle of the window and it seemed to us that the   2nd bedroom was a tad narrower (1-2 feet) then our end unit was, but we still had an awesome time and loved our villa.  Just wanted to note the minor differences we saw - for informational purposes.  

We had an awesome dinner at Napa with some friends and surprised some other friends that were there celebrating a 40th birthday, with a Disney stone that had their families name on it, of course we also purchased one for ourselves right next to them. 

Just a question for anyone that might know - When we leave our villas we always leave the leftover paper towel rolls (4-5), lysol can, tide detergent and bounce fabric sheets for the next guest but I don't know if they just throw it all away or if they maybe leave it for those that might want it???  We always throw the other things away but I have thought why not leave these - just incase.  Does anyone know or has anyone found things left from previous guest in their Villa?


----------



## wbl2745

I tried to open a new thread on a question I had about DVC and hotel units being included in the statement on VGC for the annual meeting. It got moved into the thread on annual dues. Another poster suggested that maybe it belonged here. Rather than duplicate threads, here's  a link to that posting.

The gist of the question is why are their hotel units included in the VGC "Condominium", to use the official language?


----------



## franandaj

Happy Thanksgiving!

So I know it's not the VGC, but I know everyone here likes pictures.  Last weekend I stayed in a refurbished room at the DLH and thought you all might enjoy the pictures!





















They had this really cool effect on the headboard.






The bathroom had great fixtures





















They are doing some serious renovation on the hotel


----------



## Disney Princess

Awesome pictures franandaj!  Love those bathroom fixtures.  

And Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## stopher1

Thanks for sharing Alison!  Great pics.  

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!

I can hardly wait to check in on Saturday...


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> I can hardly wait to check in on Saturday...



So I'm trying to follow you...are you going to CA or FL first? Will you be doing a TR?


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> So I'm trying to follow you...are you going to CA or FL first? Will you be doing a TR?



CA first, which includes a lengthy stay for end of year work meetings, followed by FL afterwards.  I probably will do a TR, and just run both into one.  I haven't decided yet.  I'm still working on getting a TR up from my Daddy Daughter trip in September!


----------



## ACDSNY

Oh Alison, your DLH pics are making it hard for me to keep my PP reservation for our last night we added on in January after the Panama cruise.  I originally used our points for PP since we couldn't get a villa and figured it would be easier to move all our luggage from GC to PP, but oh the DLH is calling my name.


----------



## nunzia

Nice pictures! I'm glad they kept the Mickey hand fixtures in teh bathroom..loved those when I stayed there for Destination D. Hopefully someday I'll stay there again in a new room..but I was pretty impressed with the old ones too!


----------



## wbl2745

I was on the phone with MS regarding our stay next week and she excused herself and came back to say that my wait list for VGC in February had come through! This will be the first time that my wife and I will use our DVC points just for ourselves! We keep inviting people to come with us, which is a lot of fun, but I'm really going to enjoy just the two of us being at VGC in a one bedroom. In general I've had pretty good luck with wait lists.

The next visit after that is going to be in June 2012 in a two bedroom with my wife, my daughter, her husband and the in-laws. Could be cozy.


----------



## ACDSNY

wbl2745 said:


> I was on the phone with MS regarding our stay next week and she excused herself and came back to say that my wait list for VGC in February had come through!
> 
> The next visit after that is going to be in June 2012 in a two bedroom with my wife, my daughter, her husband and the in-laws. Could be cozy.


 
Congrats on the waitlist.  I wish mine would come through for Jan, but I think I was too late getting on it.

You'll be fine in the two bedroom in June 2012 since you'll have 3 bathrooms, we had 8 & 9 in them before and it wasn't bad.


----------



## marts35

We were privileged to eat from the Thanksgiving Menu at the Jazz Kitchen earlier this week.  It was wonderful. Even though the suggestion was made by me of course, to pop over to the VGC to see if the decorations are all set, we didn't really have time in our schedule.  So we're back home and I just have to wait a little more.   



There is snow on the mountains in the distance which does add to the feel of Christmas!  Can't wait!


----------



## Nonsuch

The Rivers' Rats said:


> I am not sure if anyone is interested in this, but I just wanted to let you all know that I posted my Founding Members print for The Villas at Disney's Grand Califorian, on eBay...
> 
> That being said, we decided that we'd put it on eBay and see if anyone wants to put it in their home.  Hopefully the end result is that we get some cash to put towards Christmas and someone else gets a hard to find print to hang in their home.


I won the auction 
The print will be nice reminder of our vacation home


----------



## stopher1

Sigh... I am getting ready this morning to check out of our beautiful, beautiful, beautiful west coast home.  It was just a short 2 night stay, but once again it was wonderful.  I am so looking forward to being back here in a dedicated 2 bedroom in just 4 weeks.  

I have been in a theme park view studio, but way down at the end of the hall next to the Grand Villa that juts out towards the park, so the view was not that great.  I could see just one teeny tiny part of WOC from there.  But that's okay.  I went down into the park last night right before 10 when it closed, and walked right over to the WOC viewing area, and then walked right in.  Being a Sunday evening, last show of the night, it wasn't all that packed.  I then was given the option of being in the "regular" or the "wet" sections.  I chose the wet zone, because I wanted to be as close and obstruction free as possible.  It was my first time seeing it in person (I'd seen it on the net previously) - and I wanted to be sure to capture some photos without heads in front of me or down at the bottom of my pics.  There I was right along the fence and just absolutely was blown away by what I saw.  I'd read so many different opinions and reviews about how the show lacked heart, or there was no cohesive storyline, blah, blah, blah... but I didn't care.  It truly is a technical marvel, and I was just absolutely loving it.  I can't wait to see it again with the family very, very soon.  

When I get my pics uploaded and such, I'll share them.


----------



## funatdisney

Christopher, safe travels! Glad you enjoyed WOC. I think it is one the most beautiful shows I have ever seen. I was at DL yesterday, too. Just a day trip with my DD(13) and her friend. I took some pictures of the GCH Christmas tree and hope to get them posted today. I will be in a one bedroom this Friday and can not wait to see "home" again!


----------



## lulubelle

I will be there 12/11 for two nights and cannot wait to experience the magic of Disney at Christmastime. 

Great pics of the refurbed room, Alison. 
I booked one for a quick weekend in January with the new low rates they just put out. 

Looking forward to everyone's pictures.


----------



## stopher1

Here's one shot of the lobby.  I have more, but haven't uploaded everything yet.  






Ok, gotta run for now!  Work beckons...


----------



## 4Vals

We are staying in a 2 bedroom Villa from Dec 19-23rd. does anyone have picures of the two bedroom? We stayed in a 1 bedroom in the summer and i am curious as to how the 2 bedroom looks.

Thanks


----------



## funatdisney

I had dinner at Storyteller's yesterday. Here are my pics of the GCH Tree.


----------



## Nonsuch

4Vals said:


> We stayed in a 1 bedroom in the summer and i am curious as to how the 2 bedroom looks.


The 2 bedroom looks exactly the same as a 1 bedroom, only with another room  
The lockoff 2 bedroom is a 1 bedroom with a studio added.
The dedicated 2 bedroom has the same arrangement of kitchen and master as a 1 bedroom, the added room has 2 beds.


----------



## DizDragonfly

Are there usually two robes in the closet or just one?


----------



## wildernesslodgefan

cant wait to go there someday looks like my favorite place!


----------



## Nonsuch

DizDragonfly said:


> Are there usually two robes in the closet or just one?


Two.
On my 2 visits to a 1 bedroom, there have been 2 robes in the bedroom closet and none in the other closet.  There have always been 2 robes in regular hotel rooms at the Grand.

How many robes are in a 2 bedroom and Grand Villa?


----------



## wildernesslodgefan




----------



## DizDragonfly

Nonsuch said:


> Two.
> On my 2 visits to a 1 bedroom, there have been 2 robes in the bedroom closet and none in the other closet.  There have always been 2 robes in regular hotel rooms at the Grand.
> 
> How many robes are in a 2 bedroom and Grand Villa?



Thanks! We just had one. I'll mention this to the desk. I don't want to be charged for one when we check out.


----------



## Disney Princess

Thanks for the Christmas tree pictures - it looks great!

Um about these bathrobes.  Are they cleaned between guests?  I know that sounds like a silly question, but how do you know they are sanitized?  I don't want something on my body that has been on someone else's.


----------



## Nonsuch

Disney Princess said:


> Um about these bathrobes.  Are they cleaned between guests?  I know that sounds like a silly question, but how do you know they are sanitized?  I don't want something on my body that has been on someone else's.


The robes are cleaned, but it is possible that housekeeping will not replace a robe that has been hung back in the closet.  It is a good idea to leave the used robe in the bathroom, or anywhere other than back in the closet.


----------



## nunzia

Nonsuch said:


> I won the auction
> The print will be nice reminder of our vacation home



ahhh..so it was you who outbid me with 3 seconds left so I lost. Congratulations on a lovely win...maybe one day another will come up for auction and I'll win


----------



## 4Vals

Nonsuch said:


> The 2 bedroom looks exactly the same as a 1 bedroom, only with another room
> The lockoff 2 bedroom is a 1 bedroom with a studio added.
> The dedicated 2 bedroom has the same arrangement of kitchen and master as a 1 bedroom, the added room has 2 beds.



Thank you.


----------



## Disney Princess

Nonsuch said:


> The robes are cleaned, but it is possible that housekeeping will not replace a robe that has been hung back in the closet.  It is a good idea to leave the used robe in the bathroom, or anywhere other than back in the closet.



Thanks for the information.  So there is no way of knowing whether the person before hung a used robe back up or not?


----------



## stopher1

The robes that were hanging in my studio this week were both tied at the waist with the robe cord.  I can't say that that's a perfect indicator, but perhaps the housekeepers are supposed to tie them to indicate they're clean?  Maybe if you don't find one tied it hasn't been cleaned?  I don't know.  But I've stayed in lots of hotels with robes, and never even gave it a thought that they might not be clean until the questions posed here.


----------



## franandaj

Hi Everyone, 
I know I posted my DLH pictures here, but I just posted a Mini TR on my WDW PTR.  In case anyone is interested, it includes our trip to Club 33 and pictures from our performance.

Mini Disneyland Trip Report


----------



## Disney Princess

stopher1 said:


> The robes that were hanging in my studio this week were both tied at the waist with the robe cord.  I can't say that that's a perfect indicator, but perhaps the housekeepers are supposed to tie them to indicate they're clean?  Maybe if you don't find one tied it hasn't been cleaned?  I don't know.  But I've stayed in lots of hotels with robes, and never even gave it a thought that they might not be clean until the questions posed here.



Thanks for this information.  Knowing that the robes are tied with the card makes me feel better about it.  I didn't know if there were any "indicators" that the robes had been untouched.  I know I am way overthinking this, but it helps pass the months while I wait for my trip.


----------



## Meum

Just joining in on the fun!  We will be going "home" next week and staying in a 1 bedroom.  In January we stayed in one of the Grand Villas with lots of family.  It was beautiful and a great idea for a large group.  My husband is DVC guy in our household but I am the trip organizer.  Is there somewhere that I can read information about what's included in a villa (pots & pans etc) and what you are supposed to do in the villa at the end of your stay? I don't know if what we did in January was correct or not! Thanks!  Marianne


----------



## lulubelle

Just bumping us up from the bottom of page two. 
I don't post a lot, but read this thread every day or two. 

DD & I are staying in a studio this coming weekend.  I love DLR at Christmas time.  Everything is so beautiful.  And I can't wait to have a Hot Buttered Rum in the Hearthstone Lounge.  They make really good ones.


----------



## merifan

Yummmmm...That sounds good. I'll have to try one when I'm there next month. We'll be staying for four nights in a one bedroom for my birthday weekend. I can't wait!


----------



## peloha86

Meum said:


> Just joining in on the fun!  We will be going "home" next week and staying in a 1 bedroom.  In January we stayed in one of the Grand Villas with lots of family.  It was beautiful and a great idea for a large group.  My husband is DVC guy in our household but I am the trip organizer.  Is there somewhere that I can read information about what's included in a villa (pots & pans etc) and what you are supposed to do in the villa at the end of your stay? I don't know if what we did in January was correct or not! Thanks!  Marianne



Here's a link from another VGC thread, hope this helps!

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36357181&postcount=451


----------



## funatdisney

We were in a one bedroom last weekend. On my way to the special sale at the World of Disney at 5:30am, I took a picture of the GCH Tree.


----------



## the donut

funatdisney said:


> We were in a one bedroom last weekend. On my way to the special sale at the World of Disney at 5:30am, I took a picture of the GCH Tree.



How was that sale?  I saw twitter reports on wait times that were incredible (i.e. waiting in line to pay from 8:15 to 10am, 2 hours to just get in to the store).  Is that true?  Did you score deals that were worth the hassle of going to the sale?


----------



## funatdisney

*the donut*, I had heard about the sale about a month before my trip on the DLR side of DIS. I decided to go since it happened to take place the same weekend as my trip. I posted an account of my experience on the DLR Christmas thread, so I will copy it here:


"This past weekend I was able to attend the special sale at the World of Disney store for APs, DVC members and D23 members last Saturday. What an experience! I arrived at 5:30am and was told that the queue was over by the parking lot near the Rainforest cafe. I must have been about 500th in line. They were giving away a special gift to the first 1000 members, so I was relieved that I got up early enough for the gift.

Before the shoppers were let in, they handed out flyers that explained what merchandise was for sale and where they were located in the store. Not everything in the store was included in the sale. Items on sale included any items with "2010" like t-shirts, mugs and ornaments and any items that had this year's theme designs, and some toys. Everything on sale was 75% to 30% off. They also worked with the Toys for Tots organization. Fireman and Marines were on hand to collect any donations.

When you walk in, they gave you a 33 gallon trash bag to shop with. People were stuffing their trash bags with stuff. I only wanted to buy what I really needed. I have lost some weight, so I wanted clothes and jackets in the next size smaller than I wear now and some pins for my DD. So I headed to those sections first (lucky for me that the sections were very close together). It was hard to get around the store. There were lots of people dragging their trash bags full of stuff. It was difficult to maneuver through the crowd and their bags. I manage to get a “2010” jacket (regularly $45 paid $12) and some shirts in the size I wanted. I got 14 pins for my DD ($2 each).

When I finished shopping, I got into line. The lines were long and it took forever to get to the cashier. When I reached the cashier, they rung up my items and then gave me the 20% PAP discount, too! I couldn't believe it. I saved so much money.

As for the gift, I thought it would be some trinket, but it was a really nice gift. It was a resin picture frame with Tinker Bell on it. It must have regularly sold for around $25. I was quite impressed.

Overall, I am glad I attended the sale, but I don't know if I would drive down just to attend it. I happen to be staying at the GCH, so rolling out of bed, walk down stairs, shop, drag my loot back to my room and take a nap made it easier to attend. Well, I might if I could go with a buddy."

I arrived in the parking lot queue where it wasn't too bad. For the cashier line I think I waited an hour and half to get checked out. I do think that the registers must have had some problems in the beginning. We moved an inch every 15 minutes. The line then got to move a lot quicker about 45 minutes after I first got into the line. I think if anyone arrived after the 1000th mark would have extra long waits. They could only let so many people in at a time.
__________________


----------



## the donut

Thanks funatdisney.  It's nice to hear a first hand account.  Doesn't quite seem like my cup of tea.  Lines + crowds + shopping = no donut.


----------



## stopher1

funatdisney said:


> *the donut*, I had heard about the sale about a month before my trip on the DLR side of DIS. I decided to go since it happened to take place the same weekend as my trip. I posted an account of my experience on the DLR Christmas thread, so I will copy it here:
> 
> 
> "This past weekend I was able to attend the special sale at the World of Disney store for APs, DVC members and D23 members last Saturday. What an experience! I arrived at 5:30am and was told that the queue was over by the parking lot near the Rainforest cafe. I must have been about 500th in line. They were giving away a special gift to the first 1000 members, so I was relieved that I got up early enough for the gift.
> 
> Before the shoppers were let in, they handed out flyers that explained what merchandise was for sale and where they were located in the store. Not everything in the store was included in the sale. Items on sale included any items with "2010" like t-shirts, mugs and ornaments and any items that had this year's theme designs, and some toys. Everything on sale was 75% to 30% off. They also worked with the Toys for Tots organization. Fireman and Marines were on hand to collect any donations.
> 
> When you walk in, they gave you a 33 gallon trash bag to shop with. People were stuffing their trash bags with stuff. I only wanted to buy what I really needed. I have lost some weight, so I wanted clothes and jackets in the next size smaller than I wear now and some pins for my DD. So I headed to those sections first (lucky for me that the sections were very close together). It was hard to get around the store. There were lots of people dragging their trash bags full of stuff. It was difficult to maneuver through the crowd and their bags. I manage to get a 2010 jacket (regularly $45 paid $12) and some shirts in the size I wanted. I got 14 pins for my DD ($2 each).
> 
> When I finished shopping, I got into line. The lines were long and it took forever to get to the cashier. When I reached the cashier, they rung up my items and then gave me the 20% PAP discount, too! I couldn't believe it. I saved so much money.
> 
> As for the gift, I thought it would be some trinket, but it was a really nice gift. It was a resin picture frame with Tinker Bell on it. It must have regularly sold for around $25. I was quite impressed.
> 
> Overall, I am glad I attended the sale, but I don't know if I would drive down just to attend it. I happen to be staying at the GCH, so rolling out of bed, walk down stairs, shop, drag my loot back to my room and take a nap made it easier to attend. Well, I might if I could go with a buddy."
> 
> I arrived in the parking lot queue where it wasn't too bad. For the cashier line I think I waited an hour and half to get checked out. I do think that the registers must have had some problems in the beginning. We moved an inch every 15 minutes. The line then got to move a lot quicker about 45 minutes after I first got into the line. I think if anyone arrived after the 1000th mark would have extra long waits. They could only let so many people in at a time.
> __________________



 That's pretty much how it was for me last yr when I was there for the sale (there tagged on to the back end of a business trip).  I got downstairs around 615, and was in the upper 700s...but that free gift was. Nowhere near like yours! It was just a plain(not even decorated) vinylmation figure.

I filled my trashbag, but more I wandered, the less I cared. The lines were ridiculous, so after an hour of walking around, I put everything back except the gift and left. I could have gotten some cool stuff for 45-75% off, but in the bend realized none of it was necessary, and kept the money instead.  Now if they had had some items I really wanted, yeah, I would have bought it.  The really cool part I thought was the map given to show where different "doorbusters" could be found.


----------



## funatdisney

the donut said:


> Thanks funatdisney.  It's nice to hear a first hand account.  Doesn't quite seem like my cup of tea.  Lines + crowds + shopping = no donut.



Yes it was _that_ kind of event. Sort of a free for all and get what you can out of it.



stopher1 said:


> That's pretty much how it was for me last yr when I was there for the sale (there tagged on to the back end of a business trip).  I got downstairs around 615, and was in the upper 700s...but that free gift was. Nowhere near like yours! It was just a plain(not even decorated) vinylmation figure.
> 
> I filled my trashbag, but more I wandered, the less I cared. The lines were ridiculous, so after an hour of walking around, I put everything back except the gift and left. I could have gotten some cool stuff for 45-75% off, but in the bend realized none of it was necessary, and kept the money instead.  Now if they had had some items I really wanted, yeah, I would have bought it.  The really cool part I thought was the map given to show where different "doorbusters" could be found.



I kinda felt the same way. There is one thing that the last two years of recession has taught me (we were hit pretty hard) is I really don't need to buy a lot bargains. I tried to be very selective on what I wanted to buy. I think that was one of the reasons why I finished without feeling that it was a waste of time. I didn't spend a lot of time shopping and got into a check out line earlier than most. My exposure to the madness and the wait required was less than most. I did think it was cool to have the Toys for Tots drive there. My daughters are in their teens, so I got a few toys for the drive.

I don't know how it was like before (this was my first time), but this year they had each member show their membership card and then put on a white wrist band before they entered the store. On your way out of the store, they sniped off the band and gave you the gift. They used only the middle door so that issuing the wrist bands and gifts were very organized. I was thinking that it could have been very scare if it was a free for all.


----------



## stopher1

Showing your card & the doors & wristbands were the same as last yr. 

I remember CMs telling us as we went through the doors, that the first couple in line were there at 330 am.  THAT was crazy!


----------



## funatdisney

Yes I would agree. The only time I got in line at 3am was for Disneyland's 50th anniversary; July 17, 2005. For that line I was between the 3000th and 4000th in line. They also had colored bands for each 1000 guests in line. That was worth it and I was glad I was able to be there. But I wouldn't for any sale.


----------



## marts35

We were on our way into town the morning of the sale, so we decided we would drop by to see how wild it was.  We had no expectations, so when we got there at 7:30am and saw the line that was wrapped around and around...and around and then back again, we decided to go to Disneyland!
We saw all the beautiful decor, rode Pirates and the train.  As we left at about 9:30 there were still people waiting to go in.  We had breakfast plans so there will have to be a different bargain for us.  We were still pretty happy with the 20% PAP discount.  Glad for everyone who did get in.

     The VGC is beautiful as always!


----------



## franandaj

The notice that I received said no lining up before 6AM, was that new this year?

Also were watches, jewelery, artwork & WDCC included or just the T-shirts and other under $100 items?  

Thinking about next year.


----------



## funatdisney

Most of the items were under $100 in value. They listed a collectible section, but I didn't get to see what was there. By the time I got in the store, most of those were gone. There was one watch that used as a promotional item. You know the one where you buy XX amount of dollars get this for $16.95 type. There was one item that was I saw valued over $100. It was one style of Dooney & Bourke bag. They were 30% off. I think this bag was selling for $270 regularly. Someone can correct me here, since I am not a D&B fan.


----------



## franandaj

Meum said:


> Just joining in on the fun!  We will be going "home" next week and staying in a 1 bedroom.  In January we stayed in one of the Grand Villas with lots of family.  It was beautiful and a great idea for a large group.  My husband is DVC guy in our household but I am the trip organizer.  Is there somewhere that I can read information about what's included in a villa (pots & pans etc) and what you are supposed to do in the villa at the end of your stay? I don't know if what we did in January was correct or not! Thanks!  Marianne



Here's from my printed book that everyone complains about that we never get on time, and that why should we waste money on it, but believe it or not, I looked all over online and couldn't find it. I've been meaning to answer you and perhaps Stopher1 can put this in the beginning posts with all the other pertinent links:

Kitchen contains


Refrigerator
Electric Stove / Oven
Microwave Oven
Dishwasher
Sink with Disposal
Coffeemaker & Starter Pack
Toaster
Dishware, glasses, coffee cups, and flatware for eight (service for 12 min Three-Bedroom Grand Villa)
Serving platter, vegetable bowls, salad serving bowl, sugar bowl, pitcher, and cream server
Eight-piece cookware set (2 pots-possibly 2 qt & 3 qt w/lids, 2 skillets without non-stick coating with lids)
Casserole dishes, measuring cups and spoons, colander, cutting board, and cookie sheet.
Paring knife, cook's knife, tongs, serving spoon, serving fork, can opener, bottle opener & corkscrew.
Dishtowel
Sponge
Potholders

Hope that helps!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> Here's from my printed book that everyone complains about that we never get on time, and that why should we waste money on it, but believe it or not, I looked all over online and couldn't find it. I've been meaning to answer you and perhaps Stopher1 can put this in the beginning posts with all the other pertinent links:
> 
> Kitchen contains
> 
> 
> Refrigerator
> Electric Stove / Oven
> Microwave Oven
> Dishwasher
> Sink with Disposal
> Coffeemaker & Starter Pack
> Toaster
> Dishware, glasses, coffee cups, and flatware for eight (service for 12 min Three-Bedroom Grand Villa)
> Serving platter, vegetable bowls, salad serving bowl, sugar bowl, pitcher, and cream server
> Eight-piece cookware set (2 pots-possibly 2 qt & 3 qt w/lids, 2 skillets without non-stick coating with lids)
> Casserole dishes, measuring cups and spoons, colander, cutting board, and cookie sheet.
> Paring knife, cook's knife, tongs, serving spoon, serving fork, can opener, bottle opener & corkscrew.
> Dishtowel
> Sponge
> Potholders
> 
> Hope that helps!



After I get home from my FL trip and back in front of my laptop (instead of my phone), I sure will!


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> After I get home from my FL trip and back in front of my laptop (instead of my phone), I sure will!



Thanks! Even though I know some was business, I'm so jealous that you got in some groupies meets, Happy Holidays and thanks for all that you do!


----------



## stopher1

It's there now on the first page.


----------



## Longhairbear

We have very few points left for a stay at VGC and are saving them for a stay in 2011. In the mean time, we are going to Disneyland for 2 days off property. 
 VGC are totally booked right now, but we can still hang around the lobby.
 Can't wait to see the Haunted Mansion Christmas overlay, and the Jingle Bells overlay of Small World here.


----------



## EEyorelover22

I am so excited...I just booked our Villa for July 2011!  Still cannot believe I was able to make the entire stay.

Now that I am in real planning mode...can someone recommend a place to buy groceries?

And, a number/email for Dining at DLR for allergies.  I am hopeful that DLR will treat me as well at WDW has before.

Thank you.
SO EXCITED


----------



## Nonsuch

Disney Princess said:


> Thanks for this information.  Knowing that the robes are tied with the card makes me feel better about it.  I didn't know if there were any "indicators" that the robes had been untouched.  I know I am way overthinking this, but it helps pass the months while I wait for my trip.


Clean robes


----------



## cseca

EEyorelover22 said:


> I am so excited...I just booked our Villa for July 2011!  Still cannot believe I was able to make the entire stay.
> 
> Now that I am in real planning mode...can someone recommend a place to buy groceries?
> 
> And, a number/email for Dining at DLR for allergies.  I am hopeful that DLR will treat me as well at WDW has before.
> 
> Thank you.
> SO EXCITED



You can get grocery delivery from Vons.
First delivery free with EASY7 code.
Have fun!


----------



## EEyorelover22

Thank you!


----------



## Disney Princess

Thanks for the photo nonsuch.  Now i know what to look for!


----------



## nunzia

Also..groceries from Wonderland Market, free delivery, walking distance also:714-535-0127, 1178 W. Katella Ave


----------



## franandaj

nunzia said:


> Also..groceries from Wonderland Market, free delivery, walking distance also:714-535-0127, 1178 W. Katella Ave



We went out to the park for some "retail therapy" yesterday and I wanted to check out this place.  I got their card and will scan it in and post it.  I would highly reccomend it.  I asked the gentleman at the register what their policy was for delivery.

No minimum
Allow an hour from the time you place your order.

A woman in the store when I asked said, "They are REALLY fast, sometimes they are there in 10 minutes".  I was impressed with their selection, they had everything that most people on vacation would want.  Soups, cereals, chips, drinks, pancake mix, syrup, milk, deli meats, cheeses, bread, frozen dinners, packaged side dishes, etc.  They have HUGE selection of liquors, beer and wine.  The only thing that they didn't have (that I would have wanted) is green vegetables.  They had some fruit available, but I didn't see green veggies.

They will take your order to Bell Services and call your room when it's ready. I like to support Mom & Pop businesses. Vons is a nice mega market, and they do give you free shipping on your first order, however I tried them a couple months ago and wasn't impressed.  I was sick and wasn't able to go to the market so I opted for home delivery.  They placed my food on a truck that was going to Huntington Beach (nowhere near Long Beach when you have Ice Cream on your order).  The delivery was supposed to come between 10AM-12PM and it arrived at 2PM.  The driver did call, but it was annoying since I was out of a lot of the things I ordered, and had to wait to eat.  If you were ordering alcohol and this happened at the Villas, you'd be stuck waiting until the delivery arrived because you have to be present to sign for alcohol.

I'll try to get that card posted sometime today.


----------



## stopher1

Both Vons & Wonderland are listed & linked on page1, for future reference.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Thank you again!  We are still on Cloud 9 over getting the room!!


Never been to DL so planning is so different.
I can plan for WDW in my sleep


----------



## lulubelle

Spent the weekend in a studio with DD23.  All of the Christmas decorations are spectacular.  We were in 5504.  Second room to the left off of the elevator.  Good (but not great) view of WOC, and nice view of DCA.  We sure did watch it from the balcony while drinking our wine.  And who would have believed it would be 86 degrees on Sunday?  I had to buy suncreen for $13 because I didn't think to pack it in December!  And the hot buttered rum I had been dreaming of while sitting by the fireplace did not happen.  Instead we had frozen Apple Juice slushies from DL.  The weekend before Thanksgiving was freezing cold and rainy.  Crazy CA weather.  

Alison - I agree with you, I would support the mom & pop store over the giant chains anyday.  I try to do that where I live, but it's hard to not go into Riverside where the quality of stores is better!


----------



## Nonsuch

lulubelle said:


> Spent the weekend in a studio with DD23.  All of the Christmas decorations are spectacular.  We were in 5504.  Second room to the left off of the elevator.  Good (but not great) view of WOC, and nice view of DCA.


We were in the one bedroom 5502 the week before.  Second time in that room, so it more and more like our home away from home 
Everything was great, except the villa was not ready until 5:40PM.  The text messages sometimes do not arrive (or are not sent), so I called the hotel at 3PM and 4PM and 5PM.



lulubelle said:


> ...And who would have believed it would be 86 degrees on Sunday?  ...The weekend before Thanksgiving was freezing cold and rainy.  Crazy CA weather.


You are so lucky.  The prior Sunday, Candlelight was rained out.
The heavy rain made ElecTRONica seem like a scene out of Blade Runner 
I saw a preview of TRON last night, and ElecTRONica is better than the movie.


----------



## funatdisney

Nonsuch said:


> We were in the one bedroom 5502 the week before.  Second time in that room, so it more and more like our home away from home
> Everything was great, except the villa was not ready until 5:40PM.  The text messages sometimes do not arrive (or are not sent), so I called the hotel at 3PM and 4PM and 5PM.



We have stayed in 5502, too. Of course, that really isn't so unusual.


----------



## JimmyJam838

We've stayed 5 times now and have yet to get a room above the 2nd floor.  On check in, they said they only had a first floor room available.  When my wife went to pick of the room keys after being notified our room was ready, she asked if anything else was available.  They happened to have the 2nd floor room available, 2252, which didn't have much of a view, but better than looking at the walls on the first floor.  

Anyone have any secrets of getting an upper level floor?  I have put in the requests for upper floor rooms, but doesn't seem to do any good.  We usually check in on Sundays if it makes any difference.


----------



## funatdisney

I have always requested "any room above the fourth floor". I leave it to chance whether we get pool side or park side. I have, so far, gotten my request. I figure I would enjoy any room as long as it is on an upper floor not facing a wall.


----------



## lulubelle

Oh, and forgot to mention that the villa was ready at 1 pm!  It's the first time we did not have to wait until 4 or almost 4.  But of course we left all our luggage in the car across the street and had to walk right back because the room is never ready early!


----------



## Nonsuch

JimmyJam838 said:


> We've stayed 5 times now and have yet to get a room above the 2nd floor.


That is a bummer.  I would be very disappointed with a 1st floor room.



JimmyJam838 said:


> Anyone have any secrets of getting an upper level floor?  I have put in the requests for upper floor rooms, but doesn't seem to do any good.  We usually check in on Sundays if it makes any difference.


I have had good results emailing the room request, and checking in early.
On my 3 visits home:

5502, 1 bedroom, February 2010, 5 nights, check in on Sunday.
No advanced room request.  When I checked in, I requested a high floor facing the park and also mentioned it was our first visit (thought that might help).  I checked in early (around 10AM), but made it clear I was willing to wait for a better view.  The registration cast member took some time and disappeared into a backroom.  I assume the delay was to change my room assignment.  As usually with early check in, I received room keys without knowing the room number.  Room was ready at 3PM.

3502, 1 bedroom, September 2010, 1 night, check in on Thursday.
This trip was planned only 2 weeks in advance.
I emailed a request to member services:
"Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.  
The room order of preference is:  6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502, 2522, 2508, 2502"
Checked in a 9AM, room was ready at noon.

5502, 1 bedroom, December 2010, 5 nights, check in on Sunday.
This trip was booked at the 11 month window (if that matters).
I emailed the same request to member services:
"Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.  
The room order of preference is:  6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502, 2522, 2508, 2502"
Checked in around 1PM.  Registration was fast, so I assume the room was already assigned.  The room was not ready until 5:40.

I hope you get a great view on your next visit home


----------



## lulu2

We recently booked a 1 bedroom for June 12-16
We have stayed at the GC before while the villas were being built, in a theme park room. My question is: Does the GC have activities like other DVC resorts? We stayed at BLT last week and we had lots of activities ie pool party, trivia, crafts, movies at night, etc. I don't know if any activiites are offered at GC? Any ideas?


----------



## boiseflyfisher

lulu2 said:


> We recently booked a 1 bedroom for June 12-16
> We have stayed at the GC before while the villas were being built, in a theme park room. My question is: Does the GC have activities like other DVC resorts? We stayed at BLT last week and we had lots of activities ie pool party, trivia, crafts, movies at night, etc. I don't know if any activiites are offered at GC? Any ideas?



Nothing is offered to villa guests above and beyond what is offered to hotel guests.   They have early morning power walks, a couple of hotel tours, and the Grand Quest challenge for kids.  They also offer early opening hours for Build a Bear and a Sephora makeover.  I might be leaving something off.


----------



## darby888

Question...what email address do you use to send room request and to who's attention do you address it to?

Thank you all for your advice and tips....Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

If anyone was looking for a studio for 12/25 & 12/26 I had to cancel earlier today.  Since no waitlists can be running now I thought I'd post the info.


----------



## ACDSNY

darby888 said:


> Question...what email address do you use to send room request and to who's attention do you address it to?
> 
> Thank you all for your advice and tips....Merry Christmas everyone.


 
We've put in our requests through DVC MS when making our reservation and have received them upon check-in


----------



## stopher1

Just a couple more sleeps and we'll be there!


----------



## Nonsuch

Some construction photos taken from VGC 5502 in early December.  I expect construction along the border with VGC will be complete before my visit in June


----------



## Nonsuch

When the Grand Californian and California Adventure were originally built, the hotel was not directly adjacent to the Paradise Pier area.  The VGC now looks directly over some of those old buildings, in particular Souvenir 66 and Corn Dog Castle.

Last February, this was the rather unsightly backstage view:




Disney has made the effort to clean up the view.  The "backstage" of the buildings have been painted green, which is similar to the trim and roof of the Grand.  Of course, it's hard to notice this detail with all the construction in the area:


----------



## franandaj

Is the Corn Dog Palace still there? I thought it was gone the last time I stayed.  I love the Corn Dog Palace!


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> Is the Corn Dog Palace still there?


Corn Dog Castle is still there, but closed.  Expected to reopen in Spring 2011.
We will be able to smell the corn dogs cooking from our villas!


----------



## toocherie

Sigh.  After my joy over my waitlist for December 21 coming through I had to cancel the day before.    It was raining cats and dogs and since I was taking my 80-year old Mom this time I couldn't fathom taking her out in the rain.  We also had to cancel (wahhhhhh!)  a brunch at Club 33 with friends.  (There would have been a total of 12 if we had gone.)  

Since I canceled so late the points went into holding, but I was able to use them for a one-night trip next month to go with lulubelle and her DD--we are staying at DLH in premium rooms.

I hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## lulubelle

I really hope it doesn't rain, either! I'm so sorry you had to cancel Club33 - but there will be a next time. 
And I am so glad we are not there this week with the horrendous crowds.

I will be glad when the visible construction from the DCA view villas is all finished.  It is kind of an eyesore during the day.  But the park is so pretty at night.  

I can't wait for my next DLR corndog!


----------



## stopher1

Here now (for the past two days) plus two yet to come, having a simply GRAND time!  More to come later...


----------



## toocherie

lulubelle said:


> I can't wait for my next DLR corndog!



I know--about an hour ago they showed someone eating a non-Disney corndog on Food Network and I was thinking "darn!  I would much rather be having a corn dog than what I'm having!"  Ribeye steak just doesn't match a Disney corn dog!


----------



## franandaj

toocherie said:


> Sigh.  After my joy over my waitlist for December 21 coming through I had to cancel the day before.    It was raining cats and dogs and since I was taking my 80-year old Mom this time I couldn't fathom taking her out in the rain.  We also had to cancel (wahhhhhh!)  a brunch at Club 33 with friends.  (There would have been a total of 12 if we had gone.)
> 
> Since I canceled so late the points went into holding, but I was able to use them for a one-night trip next month to go with lulubelle and her DD--we are staying at DLH in premium rooms.
> 
> I hope it doesn't rain.



So sorry you had to do that...we left So Cal on the 23rd (first day of no rain) and the 21st was awful, but not nearly as bad as the 20th which was horrendous!  Brunch at Club 33 especially with lots of friends is always so much fun, I'm sorry you had to miss that!  I hope you get a chance to do it again!

I hope when you stay at the DLH you get one of those upgraded fireworks headboard rooms!  Magical!


----------



## Disney Princess

stopher1 said:


> Here now (for the past two days) plus two yet to come, having a simply GRAND time!  More to come later...



Glad you are having a good time.  I hope to see pictures!!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

lulubelle said:


> I will be glad when the visible construction from the DCA view villas is all finished.  It is kind of an eyesore during the day.  But the park is so pretty at night.


The night view is interesting even after the park closes 

Jumpin' Jellyfish is transformed at night:





Golden Zephyr maintenance is not a job for those with a fear of heights 









Even Mickey needs his face cleaned:


----------



## marts35

> Originally posted by *Nonsuch*
> Disney has made the effort to clean up the view. The "backstage" of the buildings have been painted green, which is similar to the trim and roof of the Grand. Of course, it's hard to notice this detail with all the construction in the area



Thanks for pointing this out.  I take pictures every time and always look for subtle differences.....like the new vegetation maturing and the paint
On our most recent visit, we had a pool view which was lovely and very quiet and relaxing, but I missed getting to check out changes. It's different from the ground inside the park.  I do remember checking out the VCG from inside the park when that was the construction going on.  That was exciting, too, especially after we were owners!
I also love how some things just come alive at night.  It seems like The WOC has really encouraged a lot of this.


----------



## pinner33

nice pics


----------



## stopher1

Record attendance today.  DL reached capacity (80k) early, & ticket sales were stopped by 10am.  Yesterday they were stopped @ 2pm.  AND MAN was it ever felt.  Sardine-like many times throughout the day & night.  Thank goodness for the short walk back to our room!

DCA had record attendance yesterday, eclipsing 27k, nearing caurrent capacity (30k).

A friend who is in mgmnt shared the figures with me when he visited with us while we ate our lunch.  It was CRAZY in there.  I haven't experienced it that busy since working there yrs ago... when we lived in Orange, on the busy days we'd just leave & come back another time.  Can't quite do that anymore visiting from another state.  We really were spoiled that way.  At least the villa was close for some short breaks.


----------



## mikeandkarla

Hi all.  We will be visiting the VGC June 8 - 14, 2011 and noticed that all Disneyland Resorts will be charging a parking fee of $15 per night starting    1-1-11.  Does this include DVC members staying at the VGC?


----------



## franandaj

There is no fee for self parking when staying at the villas.


----------



## TLinden16

Hi all!  

My first stay at the VCG is just a few short weeks away, so I'm really getting excited about it now. 

I have a quick question.  Does bell services have a refrigerator to store grocery items if your room isn't ready?  I'm staying offsite my first night near the Target on Harbor Blvd. so I was thinking of stopping there and picking stuff up before heading to the VGC.  I was thinking I'd grab some yogurt if they had some at Target, and wanted to see if Bell Services can hold it in a fridge until my room is ready.  I know the resorts at WDW do, but wasn't sure about the GC.


----------



## franandaj

Stopher,
That's nuts!!! Thanks for sharing those attendance figures, I'd always wondered what capacity was.  How long are you staying?  We'll be there NYE I'm sure it will be crazy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stopher1 said:


> Record attendance today.  DL reached capacity (80k) early, & ticket sales were stopped by 10am.  Yesterday they were stopped @ 2pm.  AND MAN was it ever felt.  Sardine-like many times throughout the day & night.  Thank goodness for the short walk back to our room!
> 
> DCA had record attendance yesterday, eclipsing 27k, nearing caurrent capacity (30k).
> 
> A friend who is in mgmnt shared the figures with me when he visited with us while we ate our lunch.  It was CRAZY in there.  I haven't experienced it that busy since working there yrs ago... when we lived in Orange, on the busy days we'd just leave & come back another time.  Can't quite do that anymore visiting from another state.  We really were spoiled that way.  At least the villa was close for some short breaks.



It's hearing things like this that ease the pain of cancelling my reservation.  

Hope you're having a great time!


----------



## Nonsuch

TLinden16 said:


> Does bell services have a refrigerator to store grocery items if your room isn't ready?


Yes, bell services can refrigerate your food.  On my visit earlier this month, the bellman mentioned a large refrigerator was installed during the hotel expansion (which included the VGC).


----------



## wbl2745

stopher1 said:


> Record attendance today.  DL reached capacity (80k) early, & ticket sales were stopped by 10am.  Yesterday they were stopped @ 2pm.  AND MAN was it ever felt.  Sardine-like many times throughout the day & night.  Thank goodness for the short walk back to our room!
> 
> DCA had record attendance yesterday, eclipsing 27k, nearing caurrent capacity (30k).
> 
> A friend who is in mgmnt shared the figures with me when he visited with us while we ate our lunch.  It was CRAZY in there.  I haven't experienced it that busy since working there yrs ago... when we lived in Orange, on the busy days we'd just leave & come back another time.  Can't quite do that anymore visiting from another state.  We really were spoiled that way.  At least the villa was close for some short breaks.



Those numbers are insane. We were at Disneyland once in February after there had been about a month of constant rain. Everyone in Southern California decided to come to the resort. It was pointless. 

A colleague from work took his family for the week. I warned him. 

When the park reaches capacity, can you leave and come back in? I'd think that getting out of the park and returning mid-evening would be a good strategy.


----------



## TLinden16

Nonsuch said:


> Yes, bell services can refrigerate your food.  On my visit earlier this month, the bellman mentioned a large refrigerator was installed during the hotel expansion (which included the VGC).



Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## stopher1

wbl2745 said:


> Those numbers are insane. We were at Disneyland once in February after there had been about a month of constant rain. Everyone in Southern California decided to come to the resort. It was pointless.
> 
> A colleague from work took his family for the week. I warned him.
> 
> When the park reaches capacity, can you leave and come back in? I'd think that getting out of the park and returning mid-evening would be a good strategy.



It was automatic handstamps upon entry.  Once they stop, no one goes in until the exit count drops to compensate.  So going out is risky.  You might get back in and you might not.  We were fortunate to get back in after we had left for a while.

It gets worse in the evening given the evening entertainments.  A third F! Was added due to the crowds.  For both the first & second F! Shows, announcements were made over the PA that the viewing area was full, and to avoid the area.


----------



## Davids-Coco

Quick question: Is there a hose on the vacuums? I'm thinking about packing my pillow and would like to use a space bag.


----------



## JimmyJam838

We decided to add a night at the beginning of our reservation on 2/13, but there there were no studios or 1 bedroom villas available for that day.  We are going to be staying at the Disneyland hotel for the first night in a premium view room, checking in 2/12.  I have 40 points in holding that have to be used before 8/31, and figured I would rather use them at Disneyland hotel than lose them.  

Does anyone know if Bell services will transfer the luggage between hotels at the Disneyland Resort?  We will be checking into a 1 bedroom on 2/13 at VGC.


----------



## maburke

Happy New Year, VGC lovers! I just made reservations for the end of May. (I originally made them for June at our 11 month window, but had to change the timing.) I had to wait list Memorial Day weekend. Does anyone know whether it's easier to get a dedicated or lock-off 2BR? From the diagram linked on the first page, it looks like the numbers are equal.

Thanks!


----------



## JimmyJam838

I would think a dedicated would open up first since only 1 room would have to open up.  With a non dedicated 2 bedroom, both a studio and 1 bedroom would have to be cancelled unless someone had a non-dedicated 2 bedroom they cancelled.


----------



## franandaj

JimmyJam838 said:


> We decided to add a night at the beginning of our reservation on 2/13, but there there were no studios or 1 bedroom villas available for that day.  We are going to be staying at the Disneyland hotel for the first night in a premium view room, checking in 2/12.  I have 40 points in holding that have to be used before 8/31, and figured I would rather use them at Disneyland hotel than lose them.
> 
> Does anyone know if Bell services will transfer the luggage between hotels at the Disneyland Resort?  We will be checking into a 1 bedroom on 2/13 at VGC.



We had a situation in November where we stayed at the DLH because we had to switch our weekend at the last minute.  I posted some pictures in this thread of our room, it had a magical headboard. It wasn't the Grand, but it was pretty nice.  I have no idea if they will shift your bags, but I would imagine so...


----------



## wbl2745

The Wonderland Market has been mentioned here for grocery delivery. I was looking at it on-line and it is a liquor store as well as a market. But that makes me think that they might not have dairy or fresh fruit. Perhaps more of a 7/11 than a market. So my question is can they deliver things like sugar-free yogurt (e.g. Yoplait with the blue lid), eggs, milk, cold cereal, bananas?


----------



## franandaj

wbl2745 said:


> The Wonderland Market has been mentioned here for grocery delivery. I was looking at it on-line and it is a liquor store as well as a market. But that makes me think that they might not have dairy or fresh fruit. Perhaps more of a 7/11 than a market. So my question is can they deliver things like sugar-free yogurt (e.g. Yoplait with the blue lid), eggs, milk, cold cereal, bananas?



I noticed that they were lacking in the produce area, although they did have bananas as well as other fruit.  They did have dairy but I don't know about sugar free yogurt, I would call them up before you go. They were MUCH more equipped than a 7-11 and I got the idea that they would be willing to get you what you wanted.  They are a mom and pop business trying to stay alive in today's economy and seemed quite willling to get what the customer needed if they could.


----------



## Inkmahm

JimmyJam838 said:


> Does anyone know if Bell services will transfer the luggage between hotels at the Disneyland Resort?  We will be checking into a 1 bedroom on 2/13 at VGC.



No, they don't do this.  I read elsewhere on the Disneyland board that there is no similar service at Disneyland as there is at WDW for resort transfer.  You have to check out of your DL resort and move the luggage yourself to the next resort.  They will hold it in storage for you until you can check into your room.

We were going to do a VGC /DLH split stay at the end of this month and changed to VCE/GCH stay instead to avoid having to haul our luggage from one end of Disney to the other.


----------



## nunzia

wbl2745 said:


> The Wonderland Market has been mentioned here for grocery delivery. I was looking at it on-line and it is a liquor store as well as a market. But that makes me think that they might not have dairy or fresh fruit. Perhaps more of a 7/11 than a market. So my question is can they deliver things like sugar-free yogurt (e.g. Yoplait with the blue lid), eggs, milk, cold cereal, bananas?


I know that they had milk and cereal since we got those..My DSIL discovered this place on a walk and brought back the stuff so I didn't see the store first hand. The flyer she brough back has pictures of fresh fruit, so I'm guessing they have that also..do not know about the yogurt, but since they have milk I'm sure they have some sort of dairy section.


----------



## Longhairbear

Did anyone watch this fireworks/fountains show at DCA from their villa balcony on NYE?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWKSLCGzGUI


----------



## mikeandkarla

Longhairbear said:


> Did anyone watch this fireworks/fountains show at DCA from their villa balcony on NYE?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWKSLCGzGUI



That was awesome!!  Liked the way they synced woc with the fireworks.


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you for sharing, Longhairbear. That was an incredibly special show. They really did it up on NYE. That was the first time I have seen fireworks at DCA. Do they do that every year?


----------



## marts35

Thanks Longhairbear for the link to the Fireworks at WOC. What a nice surprise for all those there.   It was fun to watch!
Then of course, I had to watch the ones from Disneyland, and a few others, and share it with DH  It was great fun to extend the holiday a little more and look forward to our next visit, too!


----------



## JimmyJam838

Inkmahm said:


> No, they don't do this.  I read elsewhere on the Disneyland board that there is no similar service at Disneyland as there is at WDW for resort transfer.  You have to check out of your DL resort and move the luggage yourself to the next resort.  They will hold it in storage for you until you can check into your room.
> 
> We were going to do a VGC /DLH split stay at the end of this month and changed to VCE/GCH stay instead to avoid having to haul our luggage from one end of Disney to the other.



Thanks, maybe it would be a good idea to pack an overnight bag for that one night and leave the rest in the car or storage.


----------



## Longhairbear

funatdisney said:


> Thank you for sharing, Longhairbear. That was an incredibly special show. They really did it up on NYE. That was the first time I have seen fireworks at DCA. Do they do that every year?


I think that was the first time. The WOC show can be changed very quickly, adding new effects etc.


----------



## funatdisney

I have always thought that the WOC can be easily changed to fit any occasion. They did a great job with working in the fireworks with the WOC. I see a great potential with the WOC in future shows.


----------



## lulubelle

Are they still doing the Tron bit at the end of WOC?  We thought it was very well done and cool.


----------



## Longhairbear

lulubelle said:


> Are they still doing the Tron bit at the end of WOC?  We thought it was very well done and cool.



I haven't heard if they are still doing Tron or not. With the flexibilities of WOC changing for any event quickly, the viewing deck at VGC might be better than we have all thought. The NYE fireworks at DCA/WOC must have been a blast to see from the VGC viewing deck, or even the villa balconies facing DCA. 
 We are hearing that private parties (corporate companies) renting DCA for an evening can have WOC customized to anything. That would be fun to see from the balconies, or viewing deck.


----------



## stopher1

lulubelle said:


> Are they still doing the Tron bit at the end of WOC?  We thought it was very well done and cool.



I can't say about this week, but last week they certainly were.  Saw it on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday & Wednesday evening...


----------



## funatdisney

After a lot thinking, planning and asking the family when they want to go to DLR, I finally have my vacations dates set for 2011. I am planning on four visits to the VGC 2011, all planned for second half of the year. I was able to get two of the four visits booked today.

I was able to book a three day visit for July 1st to the 3rd in a studio. A get-away for DH and me, which was originally booked for next month. Darn volleyball tourneys and the Equine Affaire got in the way (both on the same weekend). Lucky for me there was a cancellation and I was able to book this one. Studios are hard to get five months out! And...

a studio for one night, August 5. Celebrating DD's 16th birthday. She wants to close out the park with her girlfriend. I just couldn't stay up that late, so just had to get a room! No problem with this booking.

Two more to go: one four day visit in Oct. and one four day visit in December. I originally thought I bought too many points. I guess I was wrong about that.


----------



## Nonsuch

Longhairbear said:


> Did anyone watch this fireworks/fountains show at DCA from their villa balcony on NYE?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWKSLCGzGUI


The video makes me want to spend next NYE at DCA.

Looking at the points charts:
Dec 31 and Jan 1 are in Premier Season, which makes sense.  This year Jan 2 drops to Adventure Season, requiring half the points.  In 2012, Adventure Season does not start until Jan 8.
Shifting my usual early Dec trip to NYE will use up lots of points


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Nonsuch said:


> The video makes me want to spend next NYE at DCA.
> 
> Looking at the points charts:
> Dec 31 and Jan 1 are in Premier Season, which makes sense.  This year Jan 2 drops to Adventure Season, requiring half the points.  In 2012, Adventure Season does not start until Jan 8.
> Shifting my usual early Dec trip to NYE will use up lots of points



2012 is one of those years when January 1 falls on a Sunday.  At aminimum, that means that the Rose parade won't be held until January 2, so most local schools will be out all week.  -- Suzanne


----------



## marts35

Sometimes, I read threads in the DVC section which often end up being mostly about Disneyworld or the Disneyland section which can be interesting..... but I ALWAYS end up back here to see what's going on at our place. 
I hope everyone enjoys 2011 trip planning and visits to VGCA. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Can't wait to check out Grand Californian.   Our 7 month window opens up in about 5 weeks and we can't wait to see DLR.  Mind you we're only stopping by for a couple of nights on our way out to Aulani, but it will be a great way to start our trip.  

Keeping my fingers crossed that we won't have a problem booking a room at Grand Califorian in September (after Labor Day).  

Speaking of which....I assume there are shuttle services that run between LAX and Grand Californian.  Anybody have any recommendations?  Anyone want to give me something we (me, DW, DD5) won't want to miss (other than the obvious WOC).


----------



## Nonsuch

SuzanneSLO said:


> 2012 is one of those years when January 1 falls on a Sunday.  At a minimum, that means that the Rose parade won't be held until January 2, so most local schools will be out all week.


Thanks for that information.  My wife wants to see the Rose Parade, but waking up early (or not sleeping) after NYE midnight celebrations would be very difficult.


----------



## wbl2745

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Speaking of which....I assume there are shuttle services that run between LAX and Grand Californian.  Anybody have any recommendations?  Anyone want to give me something we (me, DW, DD5) won't want to miss (other than the obvious WOC).



There is a shuttle from LAX, but have you considered flying into Orange County or Long Beach? Depends on where you are coming from, LAX may be your only option, but both Orange County (John Wayne Airport) and Long Beach are much closer to the DLR than LAX. We've gotten out of the Long Beach airport within 20 minutes of the plane pulling up to the gate, and that included renting a car and a potty break. You can't beat Long Beach!

Regarding things not to miss, I'm sure that everyone has their favorites. 

If you're not familiar with DL, which sounds like it might be the case, there are some attractions that are, at least in my opinion, superior to the Magic Kingdom: Pirates of the Caribbean is much, much better; the stretching room in the Haunted Mansion actually stretches; Splash Mountain is longer. There are somethings that are unique: Indiana Jones, the Matterhorn, New Orleans Square, Roger Rabbit (in Toontown, which is also better than at the MK), Finding Nemo (the submarine). 

As for eating, I love the Bengal BBQ in Adventureland. The Blue Bayou in New Orleans Square is fun since the Pirates of the Caribbean runs through it. Cafe Orleans is a good alternative to the Blue Bayou, cheaper and good food. You can get beignets at Cafe Orleans, but also at the Mint Julep Bar behind the French Market. (You can also get beignets at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney, but they aren't Mickey shaped!) 

At the Grand Californian, Story Teller's Cafe is a nice place to eat, away from the park, but close since the Grand Californian is right next to DCA. I don't know if you'd like to take your daughter to a fancy restaurant, but the Napa Rose in the Grand Californian is excellent, but pricey. They do have a baby sitting service you can arrange at the hotel. 

Oh, Grizzly River Rapids at DCA is better than Kali River Rapids at the AK. (We were just there in December and noted how much more we liked Grizzly than Kali.)

You'll find DL to much smaller than the MK at WDW. I recall that the lake at Epcot is larger than DL. However, some attractions that are scattered around WDW are all clustered in DL and DCA. For example, Toy Story Mania is in DCA, so is Soarin' over California. At WDW they are in the Studios and Epcot respectively. Star Tours is in DL (of course it is closed for the upgrade now) while at WDW it is at the Studios. 

So after I've talked about all the stuff that is better (in my humble opinion) at DL, there are things that are better an the MK. I wouldn't focus too much on the differences. I'd just enjoy the park. It is unique in many ways.


----------



## wbl2745

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Anyone want to give me something we (me, DW, DD5) won't want to miss (other than the obvious WOC).



I forgot something...

You might want to consider ordering one of the picnic dinners to get reserved viewing of the WoC. They also have dinner packages, one including Ariel and other princesses. The picnic package includes a cold meal that you could actually eat for lunch (I did) and a Fast Pass in the yellow section to see WoC. I walked up to the viewing area about 20 minutes before the show started and got a really good viewing spot. The dinner packages have the best viewing spot right in the middle. Otherwise you have to get in line for a Fast Pass first thing in the morning, then get in line again in the evening in your assigned color. Some people had been waiting for an hour in that line. The dinner and picnic packages are generally (I think) for the first show of the evening. If there's more than one show the Fast Passes that are handed out in the morning will fill each show in order. It might be nice to get into the first show with your 5-year-old daughter. 

Also, there is some debate on this, but the view from the VGC of WoC is not optimal. You're going to miss a lot of the projections. I'd really recommend seeing it from the viewing area.

Hope you have a good time! DW and I are heading out there in February, just the two of us.


----------



## maburke

wbl2745 said:


> You might want to consider ordering one of the picnic dinners to get reserved viewing of the WoC. They also have dinner packages, one including Ariel and other princesses.



You got me completely psyched about this idea, but it looks from the DL website that dinner at Ariel's Grotto, including the WoC package, is NOT a character meal. Bummer.


----------



## stopher1

wbl2745 said:


> If you're not familiar with DL, which sounds like it might be the case, there are some attractions that are, at least in my opinion, superior to the Magic Kingdom: Pirates of the Caribbean is much, much better; the stretching room in the Haunted Mansion actually stretches; Splash Mountain is longer. There are somethings that are unique: Indiana Jones, the Matterhorn, New Orleans Square, Roger Rabbit (in Toontown, which is also better than at the MK), Finding Nemo (the submarine).



Here are just a few more unique attractions at DL:

Alice in Wonderland
Casey Jr. Circus Train
Pinocchio's Daring Journey
Storybookland Canal Boats
Mr. Toad's Wild Ride is still there
Pixie Hollow (similar but very different than the Tink/Pixies meet n greet at MK - it's outdoors and kind of like the Honey I Shrunk the Kids playground in concept)
Sleeping Beauty Castle walkthru (nothing super thrilling, but a nice diorama inside the castle telling the SB story)
Davy Crockett Explorer Canoes
Sailing Ship Columbia
Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln

The Enchanted Tiki Room is the ORIGINAL version from 1963 - not the Under New Management kind at the MK


There are lots of similarities and lots of differences.  DL is definitely more intimate than the MK, and has a LOT of charm to it.


----------



## stopher1

wbl2745 said:


> I forgot something...
> 
> You might want to consider ordering one of the picnic dinners to get reserved viewing of the WoC. They also have dinner packages, one including Ariel and other princesses. The picnic package includes a cold meal that you could actually eat for lunch (I did) and a Fast Pass in the yellow section to see WoC. I walked up to the viewing area about 20 minutes before the show started and got a really good viewing spot. The dinner packages have the best viewing spot right in the middle. Otherwise you have to get in line for a Fast Pass first thing in the morning, then get in line again in the evening in your assigned color. Some people had been waiting for an hour in that line. The dinner and picnic packages are generally (I think) for the first show of the evening. If there's more than one show the Fast Passes that are handed out in the morning will fill each show in order. It might be nice to get into the first show with your 5-year-old daughter.
> 
> Also, there is some debate on this, but the view from the VGC of WoC is not optimal. You're going to miss a lot of the projections. I'd really recommend seeing it from the viewing area.
> 
> Hope you have a good time! DW and I are heading out there in February, just the two of us.



We did the picnic option just last week while there and it worked out great.  We were in the first show, and just to the right of the more expensive table service dinner guests who received "Preferred Dining Viewing" which is basically front and center.  We got there right at the time to line up and were able to still have a just off-center viewing location.  It was the first show - which was perfect for all of us.  We were then able to enjoy a few more attractions on the east side of the park after WOC let out.   We then went back to the room when the park closed at 10 (we were at VGC) and were in time to watch the show again from the balcony & living room for the 10:15 show.  The vantage point is not quite as good sure, and you miss out on most of the projections - but it really was a neat way to see the show as well.  I've enjoyed it both ways multiple times now.  I would recommend seeing it IN PARK first, but after that - it's great to watch it from the room.  We enjoyed it several times from our room over the next few days.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Thanks to  *wbl2745 *and *stopher1* for the thoughts on WoC.  DW and DD4 have never been to DLR.  I was there, whew, 20 years ago?  Can't wait.  I need to plan out the Aulani part of the trip AND the DLR part.  Lots of fun work for the next couple of months!


----------



## wbl2745

stopher1 said:


> Here are just a few more unique attractions at DL:
> 
> Alice in Wonderland
> Casey Jr. Circus Train
> Pinocchio's Daring Journey
> Storybookland Canal Boats
> Mr. Toad's Wild Ride is still there
> Pixie Hollow (similar but very different than the Tink/Pixies meet n greet at MK - it's outdoors and kind of like the Honey I Shrunk the Kids playground in concept)
> Sleeping Beauty Castle walkthru (nothing super thrilling, but a nice diorama inside the castle telling the SB story)
> Davy Crockett Explorer Canoes
> Sailing Ship Columbia
> Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln
> 
> The Enchanted Tiki Room is the ORIGINAL version from 1963 - not the Under New Management kind at the MK
> 
> 
> There are lots of similarities and lots of differences.  DL is definitely more intimate than the MK, and has a LOT of charm to it.



Ooooh, I completely forgot about the Storybookland boats. You have to do that after dark when all of the villages are lit up. DD4 will love it. During the day is nice too, but after dark is ...MAGICAL... 

Also, and if you can believe it, I road on the Davy Crockett Canoes for the first time (I'm 56) last year and couldn't believe what I had been missing. It is fun to be right down on the water and going slower than the Mark Twain. You see a lot more. Don't worry about DD4 needing to paddle. They'll give her a paddle, but everyone else does the work, particularly the CMs.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Has anyone been there yet this year?  I just want to double check that parking is still free...


----------



## JimmyJam838

Parking was still free at the beginning of December.


----------



## BethanyF

Has anyone done the free hotel tour?  When do they do it?  My son was looking at it, but I couldnt find many details.


----------



## wbl2745

BethanyF said:


> Has anyone done the free hotel tour?  When do they do it?  My son was looking at it, but I couldnt find many details.



I think there are a couple of different tours of the Grand Californian. I went on one on a Friday, I think about 1:00 PM, that included the artwork of the hotel and the architectural design elements. I really enjoyed it, but I'm not sure that it would be all that interesting to a teen or pre-teen. The only people on the tour were adults.


----------



## Nonsuch

BethanyF said:


> Has anyone done the free hotel tour?


I have not done the tour, but here is Disney video about it:
Art of the Craft Tour at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa


----------



## BethanyF

wbl2745 said:


> I think there are a couple of different tours of the Grand Californian. I went on one on a Friday, I think about 1:00 PM, that included the artwork of the hotel and the architectural design elements. I really enjoyed it, but I'm not sure that it would be all that interesting to a teen or pre-teen. The only people on the tour were adults.



That's the one he was talking about.  Believe it or not, I think he would truly enjoy it.  He is a Disney history/imagineering buff so the more Disney info he can gather the happier he is.


----------



## BethanyF

Nonsuch said:


> I have not done the tour, but here is Disney video about it:
> Art of the Craft Tour at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa



I will show him this, thanks


----------



## rmonty02

Davids-Coco said:


> Quick question: Is there a hose on the vacuums? I'm thinking about packing my pillow and would like to use a space bag.



Just caught up with the NEW AWSOME thread. Can't believe I was so far behind. 

So here's a pic of the vacuum when I was there 11/09. Sorry, no hose


----------



## JimmyJam838

Anyone have any idea what the odds of my Waitlist coming through? I currently have a 2br for 5/22-25, but want to switch to 6/2-5 as Splash Mountain is on the refurb schedule until 5/26.  Do any of the rides come out of refurb early?


----------



## Nonsuch

JimmyJam838 said:


> Anyone have any idea what the odds of my Waitlist coming through? I currently have a 2br for 5/22-25, but want to switch to 6/2-5...


Good luck with your waitlist 
The waitlist system is not perfect, and it's not clear exactly how it works.  This thread has some details:  Technical Flaw in the Waitlist System?
The thread was from last April and there have been updates to the reservation system since then.


----------



## Davids-Coco

rmonty02 said:


> Just caught up with the NEW AWSOME thread. Can't believe I was so far behind.
> 
> So here's a pic of the vacuum when I was there 11/09. Sorry, no hose


Thanks! I appreciate the response. Oh well, plan B it is!


----------



## Disney Princess

JimmyJam838 said:


> Anyone have any idea what the odds of my Waitlist coming through? I currently have a 2br for 5/22-25, but want to switch to 6/2-5 as Splash Mountain is on the refurb schedule until 5/26.  Do any of the rides come out of refurb early?



I'm not sure about DLR, but I know that some rides have finished refurb early at WDW.  If they get the ride completed, and have the schedule ready in advance, they will open it early.  No guarantees of course, but I am hopeful.  We'll be there until the 24th, and it is my husband's favorite ride.  We are hoping they finish it just a couple of days early!


----------



## blackjackdelta

We stayed in a 1 bedroom last August, now looking for this August. Wife does not want to go to DLR if we can not stay in the Villas.

Jack


----------



## nunzia

blackjackdelta said:


> We stayed in a 1 bedroom last August, now looking for this August. Wife does not want to go to DLR if we can not stay in the Villas.
> 
> Jack



ahh..I understand the slippery slope so well...


----------



## funatdisney

Booked a two bedroom today for Dec. 18 to Dec. 21.

 We are going to Disneyland for Christmas!

I know it will be crowded. but having a room nearby the parks will have its advantages.


----------



## blackjackdelta

funatdisney said:


> Booked a two bedroom today for Dec. 18 to Dec. 21.
> 
> We are going to Disneyland for Christmas!
> 
> I know it will be crowded. but having a room nearby the parks will have its advantages.


 
We can not get vacation anywhere around the holiday times, wife has always wanted to see Christmas at DLR and I, Halloween.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

Halloween and Christmas times are the best times to get to DLR, too. We go every October, but we usually don't stay at DLR in December. We stayed for the first weekend in Dec last year, because my renter canceled her December trip. I decided to just take the reservation instead. It was so nice to be on property for Christmas time, that I decided to stay longer and closer to Christmas this year. Banked some points and had some to use since I am not renting anymore to be able to book right at the 11 month mark. 

Our October trip is in jeopardy this year. I will have to use my SSR points for that trip, and I am afraid that everything will be booked. I decided that the Dec trip was more important so used most of my VGC points for that reservation. We will see what happens in March. It will be a good test for an Oct booking at 7 months out.


----------



## BeccaG

getting excited for our early February trip in a two bedroom with some friends.  Any hints at getting a park view room from your experience?  Like anything that has improved your odds?


----------



## Nonsuch

BeccaG said:


> ...Any hints at getting a park view room from your experience?  Like anything that has improved your odds?


Call or email Member Services to have your view request added to your reservation.  Check in early.


----------



## TLinden16

I should be checked into the VGC in 48 hours!  I can't wait!


----------



## lulukate

Have a magical trip!!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

TLinden16 said:


> I should be checked into the VGC in 48 hours! I can't wait!


 
Have a fantastic time, we did. I heard that you may be able to check in via phone at the grand.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

blackjackdelta said:


> Have a fantastic time, we did. I heard that you may be able to check in via phone at the grand.
> 
> Jack



Really? That would be something to know. I should investigate that. Has anyone done that before?


----------



## wbl2745

funatdisney said:


> Really? That would be something to know. I should investigate that. Has anyone done that before?



We haven't checked in via phone, but having checked in at the desk they took my cell phone and texted me when the room was ready. I wonder if that is what the PP meant.


----------



## blackjackdelta

wbl2745 said:


> We haven't checked in via phone, but having checked in at the desk they took my cell phone and texted me when the room was ready. I wonder if that is what the PP meant.


 
No, that is normal fair for the resort hotel. I read where you can call the Grand and check in via phone. You still have to go to the desk and pickup keys and etc.

Jack


----------



## the donut

CrazyDuck said:


> Has anyone been there yet this year?  I just want to double check that parking is still free...



Just got back from VGC and parking was indeed free for 2 cars, but all hotel (i.e. non-villa) guests are now paying $15/car as of Jan 1, 2011.  Valet is $22.


----------



## CrazyDuck

the donut said:


> Just got back from VGC and parking was indeed free for 2 cars, but all hotel (i.e. non-villa) guests are now paying $15/car as of Jan 1, 2011.  Valet is $22.



Good to know ... Thank You!


----------



## blackjackdelta

CrazyDuck said:


> Good to know ... Thank You!


 It is great to know the Villas folks still do not have to pay.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

blackjackdelta said:


> It is great to know the Villas folks still do not have to pay.
> 
> Jack



Here here! Paying a parking fee would have put a damper on ownership.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

funatdisney said:


> Here here! Paying a parking fee would have put a damper on ownership.



If they started charging a parking fee then I believe they would have to eliminate the maintenance that we pay in our dues for the parking lot.  One way or another we do pay.


----------



## lulubelle

the donut said:


> Just got back from VGC and parking was indeed free for 2 cars, but all hotel (i.e. non-villa) guests are now paying $15/car as of Jan 1, 2011.  Valet is $22.



Last weekend we stayed at DLH in a renovated room (it was fabulous!) and the parking was $15 per room.  We had 2 cars.  I would have been mad if it were $15 per car.  The Sheraton Park is like that and once we had three cars (DH, DD and myself) and it was almost $50 a night just for parking!  Never again!  I agree that it should be free for villa guests.  I figure we are paying for it through our maintenance fees. 

TLinden ~ have a wonderful trip.

And OF COURSE you are coming to the villas again in August, Jack. You and your family are spoiled now.


----------



## blackjackdelta

lulubelle said:


> Last weekend we stayed at DLH in a renovated room (it was fabulous!) and the parking was $15 per room. We had 2 cars. I would have been mad if it were $15 per car. The Sheraton Park is like that and once we had three cars (DH, DD and myself) and it was almost $50 a night just for parking! Never again! I agree that it should be free for villa guests. I figure we are paying for it through our maintenance fees.
> 
> TLinden ~ have a wonderful trip.
> 
> And OF COURSE you are coming to the villas again in August, Jack. You and your family are spoiled now.


 
Well lulubelle, I am trying. Many points this go around and may have a firm deal in the AM.

Spoiled rotten, but what ever the wife wants.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If they started charging a parking fee then I believe they would have to eliminate the maintenance that we pay in our dues for the parking lot.  One way or another we do pay.



Of course, but I wouldn't put it pass them to double charge us, i.e. Maintenance fees and parking fees. After all, the self parking lot was there before they built the Villas.


----------



## blackjackdelta

funatdisney said:


> Of course, but I wouldn't put it pass them to double charge us, i.e. Maintenance fees and parking fees. After all, the self parking lot was there before they built the Villas.


 This last year that lot was always full and we had to go to the PP self parking.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

Yes, I have done that myself, Jack. Frustrating wasn't it. I think they changed the parking policy, so hotel guests can find parking there.


----------



## funatdisney

blackjackdelta said:


> Well lulubelle, I am trying. Many points this go around and may have a firm deal in the AM.
> 
> Spoiled rotten, but what ever the wife wants.
> 
> Jack



Good luck Jack! BTW, your wife must have the best husband in the world. Seconded only by my DH.


----------



## blackjackdelta

funatdisney said:


> Good luck Jack! BTW, your wife must have the best husband in the world. Seconded only by my DH.


 
Probably not. I have worked out of the country a lot and she has basically raised 4 kids, worked fulltime+(she does high risk neonatal air transports) and taken care of the family needs. She is much younger than I and keeps me movin. But what ever she needs.......

But thanks

Jack


----------



## nunzia

I am here now. Weather yesterday was lovely, they are forecasting wind today. This batch of grandkids had never been before and are loving it. Son's family's room was ready by 11:00 am (hadn't been occupied night before.) Room 4509, pool view. Our room was ready at 4:30, 4510, PP view technically, but view is restricted by building jutting out on left side. Decent view of Mickey's Wheel of Death (which son's family rode and liked, although son did admit to being scared when swinging gondola swung out over water).
Love the studio villa. Some of us went up to the 6th floor viewing area and as reported projections are not visible, but music is piped in and visuals are still just great and impressive. There were probably no more than 20 people up there, but you really need that rail view to see up there as well as at the actual show.
Also, park closed at 8:00 with only one show scheduled, but WOC was going on after 10:00 pm so either testing or another show..
My bathtub issues continue! Every time I've been here, either at the villas or in regular hotel room, there is a bathtub issue. Either no plug at all, or the plug won't hold water. I forgot to check and naturally, when I go in for bath time, no plug. Call maintainence and one guy comes up..hmmm..goes out, comes back with another guy..hmmmm. They leave, come back and bring a rubber plug thing because they don't have the regular plug part thing they need, but will come back to fix. So, 1 hour, 2 techs and 3 visits. I don't get why they have such issues with tubs here. Still, very very minor gripe and really more puzzling than upsetting.
Crowds are low! walk on for the most part. Great visit time


----------



## blackjackdelta

Jack the pseudo-DVC member, just wanted folks to know I did secure my points and reservation for August 2011 today. I got a great deal for the weeks stay in a 1 bedroom again. I can not thank the gentleman with the points enough.

Thanks to all who contacted me.

Jack


----------



## boiseflyfisher

blackjackdelta said:


> Jack the pseudo-DVC member, just wanted folks to know I did secure my points and reservation for August 2011 today. I got a great deal for the weeks stay in a 1 bedroom again. I can not thank the gentleman with the points enough.
> 
> Thanks to all who contacted me.
> 
> Jack



Congratulations!  So when are you going to just break down and buy?


----------



## CrazyDuck

blackjackdelta said:


> Jack the pseudo-DVC member, just wanted folks to know I did secure my points and reservation for August 2011 today. I got a great deal for the weeks stay in a 1 bedroom again. I can not thank the gentleman with the points enough.
> 
> Thanks to all who contacted me.
> 
> Jack



Congrats... but seriously.... get your own!


----------



## blackjackdelta

I would love to get my own, I can even pay cash for the points but no one in the family is willing to pay maintenance after I croak, no one is willing to go to WDW since DVC is sold out. My kids are all college students from BA's to PhD programs.

Jack


----------



## Disney Princess

blackjackdelta said:


> Jack the pseudo-DVC member, just wanted folks to know I did secure my points and reservation for August 2011 today. I got a great deal for the weeks stay in a 1 bedroom again. I can not thank the gentleman with the points enough.
> 
> Thanks to all who contacted me.
> 
> Jack



I'm glad it worked out!  Enjoy that 1BR and your daughter's wedding!


----------



## kikiq

blackjackdelta said:


> I would love to get my own, I can even pay cash for the points but no one in the family is willing to pay maintenance after I croak, no one is willing to go to WDW since DVC is sold out. My kids are all college students from BA's to PhD programs.
> 
> Jack



This is a very important factor.  When we finally could afford DVC, we sat down with our 20 something DDs and explained that they would be responsible for the MFs unless my DH and I live to be over 100.  There wasn't any hesitation in their combined YES they would pay the MFs.  Now if they had said no, there wouldn't have been any DVC for us.


----------



## stopher1

nunzia said:


> I am here now. Weather yesterday was lovely, they are forecasting wind today. This batch of grandkids had never been before and are loving it. Son's family's room was ready by 11:00 am (hadn't been occupied night before.) Room 4509, pool view. Our room was ready at 4:30, 4510, PP view technically, but view is restricted by building jutting out on left side. Decent view of Mickey's Wheel of Death (which son's family rode and liked, although son did admit to being scared when swinging gondola swung out over water).
> Love the studio villa. Some of us went up to the 6th floor viewing area and as reported projections are not visible, but music is piped in and visuals are still just great and impressive. There were probably no more than 20 people up there, but you really need that rail view to see up there as well as at the actual show.
> Also, park closed at 8:00 with only one show scheduled, but WOC was going on after 10:00 pm so either testing or another show..
> My bathtub issues continue! Every time I've been here, either at the villas or in regular hotel room, there is a bathtub issue. Either no plug at all, or the plug won't hold water. I forgot to check and naturally, when I go in for bath time, no plug. Call maintainence and one guy comes up..hmmm..goes out, comes back with another guy..hmmmm. They leave, come back and bring a rubber plug thing because they don't have the regular plug part thing they need, but will come back to fix. So, 1 hour, 2 techs and 3 visits. I don't get why they have such issues with tubs here. Still, very very minor gripe and really more puzzling than upsetting.
> Crowds are low! walk on for the most part. Great visit time



Sorry for the bathtub saga, but you are there, and it sounds like you are having a great time.  That's so cool!


----------



## stopher1

blackjackdelta said:


> Jack the pseudo-DVC member, just wanted folks to know I did secure my points and reservation for August 2011 today. I got a great deal for the weeks stay in a 1 bedroom again. I can not thank the gentleman with the points enough.
> 
> Thanks to all who contacted me.
> 
> Jack



Very cool Jack!     I'm glad you got what you wanted.


----------



## wbl2745

blackjackdelta said:


> I would love to get my own, I can even pay cash for the points but no one in the family is willing to pay maintenance after I croak, no one is willing to go to WDW since DVC is sold out. My kids are all college students from BA's to PhD programs.



DW and I have decided that at the point we can't or don't want to travel we'll sell our points for whatever we can get for them. Two of our daughters are teachers and one daughter is disabled. I don't expect them to be able to pay the MF. Our DVC ownership is for us, here and now.

DW and I are going to VGC in a couple of weeks. Really looking forward to the break from the snow!


----------



## lulubelle

blackjackdelta said:


> I would love to get my own, I can even pay cash for the points but no one in the family is willing to pay maintenance after I croak, no one is willing to go to WDW since DVC is sold out. My kids are all college students from BA's to PhD programs.
> 
> Jack



DH had no interest in Disney (he was into fishing) so when I purchased my DVC contracts, they were put in my name and DD24's name.  She shares my love of Disney and since the contracts are all paid in full, she will only be responsible for MF's once I am gone.  And she can sell anytime if the fees are not in her budget.  I am glad I did it that way since DH passed away in September.  All the other joint accounts have had to be transferred to my name only, but DVC is not affected.


----------



## funatdisney

Congrats Jack, pseudo-neighbor. Happy that you were able to get the room you wanted.


----------



## mikeandkarla

Does anyone know how to get rack rate prices for the VGC?  I can get rack rates for all WDW DVC resorts, just not VGC.  I keep a running total of what the rack rates are in comparison to our DVC point cost.  Thanks.


----------



## nunzia

lulubelle said:


> DH had no interest in Disney (he was into fishing) so when I purchased my DVC contracts, they were put in my name and DD24's name.  She shares my love of Disney and since the contracts are all paid in full, she will only be responsible for MF's once I am gone.  And she can sell anytime if the fees are not in her budget.  I am glad I did it that way since DH passed away in September.  All the other joint accounts have had to be transferred to my name only, but DVC is not affected.



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## nunzia

mikeandkarla said:


> Does anyone know how to get rack rate prices for the VGC?  I can get rack rates for all WDW DVC resorts, just not VGC.  I keep a running total of what the rack rates are in comparison to our DVC point cost.  Thanks.



If I recall, Jack had checked this out awhile back and the rack rate for a studio was $850 (before tax I assume) and a 1 BR was $1050...ridiculous, eh? but using those rates, think how fast my contracts will be at break even point


----------



## mikeandkarla

nunzia said:


> If I recall, Jack had checked this out awhile back and the rack rate for a studio was $850 (before tax I assume) and a 1 BR was $1050...ridiculous, eh? but using those rates, think how fast my contracts will be at break even point



Mousesavers.com has all the WDW DVC Resorts rack rates, but not VGC in Disneyland.


----------



## blackjackdelta

nunzia said:


> If I recall, Jack had checked this out awhile back and the rack rate for a studio was $850 (before tax I assume) and a 1 BR was $1050...ridiculous, eh? but using those rates, think how fast my contracts will be at break even point


 
I was quoted that Feb 2010 prior to booking the 1 bedroom thru points. I am it must have raised since then. The other question was availability as to when they would book at rack rates.

Jack


----------



## DVCGeek

nunzia said:


> Ithe rack rate for a studio was $850 (before tax I assume) and a 1 BR was $1050...ridiculous, eh? but using those rates, think how fast my contracts will be at break even point



Yikes!    I've wondered about the RRs myself.  I sure hear ya' on break-even though!


----------



## franandaj

lulubelle said:


> DH had no interest in Disney (he was into fishing) so when I purchased my DVC contracts, they were put in my name and DD24's name.  She shares my love of Disney and since the contracts are all paid in full, she will only be responsible for MF's once I am gone.  And she can sell anytime if the fees are not in her budget.  I am glad I did it that way since DH passed away in September.  All the other joint accounts have had to be transferred to my name only, but DVC is not affected.



I'm sorry about your loss. I'm glad that you still have your DD to enjoy your Disney visits.

We don't have any kids to leave our contracts to and if everything goes as planned we'll have a TON of points.  All of our holdings are in a Trust and my sister will get everything (either that or my niece), at that point she'll have to worry about selling off the DVC points!



mikeandkarla said:


> Does anyone know how to get rack rate prices for the VGC?  I can get rack rates for all WDW DVC resorts, just not VGC.  I keep a running total of what the rack rates are in comparison to our DVC point cost.  Thanks.



I don't think you can get a room on cash, they are always booked by members.


----------



## JimmyJam838

lulubelle said:


> Last weekend we stayed at DLH in a renovated room (it was fabulous!) and the parking was $15 per room.  We had 2 cars.  I would have been mad if it were $15 per car.



Were you staying on points?  We're staying on points at DLH in Feb and just want to be prepared.


----------



## Yukonjack

My wife and I are staying at the VGC next month, and I just had a question.  I rented points for the room, so how does that affect check in/out?  Do I still have the normal check in procedure or is there anything different since it is all paid in full already?  Just curious.


----------



## Kiann3

Just subscribing to the thread, we proudly own at the GCV, just have not stayed in the Villa's.  

We plan on going in 2012.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Yukonjack said:


> My wife and I are staying at the VGC next month, and I just had a question. I rented points for the room, so how does that affect check in/out? Do I still have the normal check in procedure or is there anything different since it is all paid in full already? Just curious.


 
You will wind up talking with the check in greeter, the you check in at the desk and pick up all your documents.

Jack


----------



## funatdisney

Thought I would post this picture. I liked this lantern in the pool area and the lighting was kinda nice.


----------



## Yukonjack

blackjackdelta said:


> You will wind up talking with the check in greeter, the you check in at the desk and pick up all your documents.
> 
> Jack



OK, just something that I thought about.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Has anyone ever stayed in one of the GCV 1st floor rooms?

Jack


----------



## lulubelle

JimmyJam838 said:


> Were you staying on points?  We're staying on points at DLH in Feb and just want to be prepared.



No, I was able to get a great AP rate ($182 I think)



blackjackdelta said:


> Has anyone ever stayed in one of the GCV 1st floor rooms?
> 
> Jack



I haven't, but my friend Toocherie has. 

I'm going back Feb 4-6 and staying in a one bedroom.  I can't wait. 

Thanks to those who offered condolences.


----------



## kikiq

blackjackdelta said:


> Has anyone ever stayed in one of the GCV 1st floor rooms?
> 
> Jack



Yes, a last minute booking on Memorial Day weekend got us the one bedroom HA for one night.  Actually turned out to be good for us, since we had kids going to the pool and my DB grilling on the BBQ.  We only saw one other family use that access all day/night.  Originally planned on my DB and family joining us but they decided to just stay in their motel, so it was my DH and me in the villa night...a romantic bonus.  But this year, we booked a 2 bedroom for the entire weekend.  There's a family disagreement, I want an upper floor park view, my DB wants a first floor room because it was so convenient for the pool and BBQ.

Pardon our mess, but that Sunday night we had 9 people for dinner.  To the left is the door out to the small patio and the access to the pool area.


----------



## JimmyJam838

blackjackdelta said:


> Has anyone ever stayed in one of the GCV 1st floor rooms?
> 
> Jack



Yes, I've stayed on the ground floor a few times already.  In fact, in the 5 times we've stayed, we've had 1st or 2nd floor each time.


----------



## wbl2745

blackjackdelta said:


> Has anyone ever stayed in one of the GCV 1st floor rooms?
> 
> Jack



Last April we had a dedicated two-bedroom on the ground floor. We really enjoyed it. I know some people really like the view from the upper floors, but access to the pool was nice and the patio was a little larger than the decks. 

Do you have a specific question about the units on the ground floor?


----------



## funatdisney

kikiq said:


> Pardon our mess, but that Sunday night we had 9 people for dinner.  To the left is the door out to the small patio and the access to the pool area.



Having people over for dinner is what makes the VGC feel like home. So far every trip we have taken to the VGC, we have had friends or family over for a BBQ. I just love it. Never had a first floor, so had to take down the meat in the elevator to cook. What a hoot that was.


----------



## Inkmahm

We leave tomorrow for two nights in a studio at DCV and then 3 nights in a regular hotel room at GCH.  We didn't decide on the trip until late Nov and then I could only get the two nights with DVC points.  I got a great deal on the 3 nights in the hotel though, so all is well.

We made no room requests for either stay so it will be interesting to see what we end up with.  Since we spend most of our time in the parks, I will be able to live with whatever we get I'm sure.  

I'm looking forward to the time at DL though as we normally go to WDW and love the WLV there.  We've stayed at the GCH before in August of 2009 and loved it.  I'm looking forward to seeing what the DVC villas are like!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Inkmahm said:


> We leave tomorrow for two nights in a studio at DCV and then 3 nights in a regular hotel room at GCH. We didn't decide on the trip until late Nov and then I could only get the two nights with DVC points. I got a great deal on the 3 nights in the hotel though, so all is well.
> 
> We made no room requests for either stay so it will be interesting to see what we end up with. Since we spend most of our time in the parks, I will be able to live with whatever we get I'm sure.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the time at DL though as we normally go to WDW and love the WLV there. We've stayed at the GCH before in August of 2009 and loved it. I'm looking forward to seeing what the DVC villas are like!


 
You will LOVE the GC Villas. We are not members but prefer to stay at the Villas if we can get points to rent. The whole family is spoiled.

Jack


----------



## franandaj

We had the room the kikiq got. We originally booked for two nights and I canceled the second night a couple months out, so I was in that room the night before.  (We were going to Taste and really only needed the one night and decided just to go home the next day).

Here is a shot of the patio and pool entrance.






Living area (sans food for nine guests, remember we were going to Taste!)


----------



## Snurk71

Haven't been to DL since VGC was finished.  I've been studying Google Earth and the room layout PDF, but they don't quite have the detail I'm looking for.

I know the DL pools are all gated.  What's the scoop on the VGC pool they added - is it gated/segregated from the other GC pools or is it open to all GC guests?

Also, how many exits are there from the VGC building to the pool area?  It looks like in Franandaj's picture that their room was right next to a pool entrance.  Franandaj - what room# was this?  Any other entrances to the pool?

Thanks


----------



## stopher1

The new pool & hot tub added with the villas is in the same area as the original pools / hot tub.  They are not segregated and are available to any hotel guest.  There are two pool entrances - the primary entrance over by Storyteller's Cafe, and the new entrance over by the Villas.


----------



## AZDisFamily

We own at VGC and have stayed on the ground floor each time - we are going again at the end of February and have requested a ground floor 2bdrm lockoff. 

The ground floor is perfect for our kids getting to the hot tub at night !


----------



## kikiq

franandaj said:


> We had the room the kikiq got. We originally booked for two nights and I canceled the second night a couple months out, so I was in that room the night before.  (We were going to Taste and really only needed the one night and decided just to go home the next day).



I think our good luck was YOUR room that you canceled.  Thank you!!!  While I guess it would be nice to get an upper floor room, walking through the hallways and riding in the elevator with this would be interesting.

My brother grills tri tip, chicken and sausages.


----------



## franandaj

kikiq said:


> I think our good luck was YOUR room that you canceled.  Thank you!!!  While I guess it would be nice to get an upper floor room, walking through the hallways and riding in the elevator with this would be interesting.
> 
> My brother grills tri tip, chicken and sausages.



Wow THAT looks GOOD!


----------



## franandaj

Snurk71 said:


> Franandaj - what room# was this?  Any other entrances to the pool?
> 
> Thanks



There is at least 3-4 other entrances.  I think this was room 1514 or 1516. I don't remember, but it's the only accessible 1 br.


----------



## Nonsuch

Snurk71 said:


> I know the DL pools are all gated.  What's the scoop on the VGC pool they added - is it gated/segregated from the other GC pools or is it open to all GC guests?


While pools were added during the VGC expansion, they are not part of the VGC.  All the pools are part of the hotel, and guest of the villas are granted access.


----------



## funatdisney

kikiq said:


> I think our good luck was YOUR room that you canceled.  Thank you!!!  While I guess it would be nice to get an upper floor room, walking through the hallways and riding in the elevator with this would be interesting.
> 
> My brother grills tri tip, chicken and sausages.



I have done exactly that! I have always requested a room 4th floor or above (either side - doesn't matter to me), and so far the request has been granted. The looks I get when I enter the elevators with a fresh uncooked cut of London Broil. When you head back, guests start asking where is dinner; it smells so good. I always chuckle with the different reactions when we BBQ at the VGC.


----------



## stopher1

Nonsuch said:


> While pools were added during the VGC expansion, they are not part of the VGC.  All the pools are part of the hotel, and guest of the villas are granted access.



Exactly, since they added 48 villas and about 200 regular hotel rooms in the expansion - but only one new pool and one new hot tub.


----------



## funatdisney

stopher1 said:


> Exactly, since they added 48 villas and about 200 regular hotel rooms in the expansion - but only one new pool and one new hot tub.



Yep, it gets mighty crowded in the hot tub. You really get to know your neighbors


----------



## kikiq

franandaj said:


> There is at least 3-4 other entrances.  I think this was room 1514 or 1516. I don't remember, but it's the only accessible 1 br.



It's 1514.  The living room seemed like it was huge, or was that because the island was smaller to make it HA.


----------



## Longhairbear

funatdisney said:


> I have done exactly that! I have always requested a room 4th floor or above (either side - doesn't matter to me), and so far the request has been granted. The looks I get when I enter the elevators with a fresh uncooked cut of London Broil. When you head back, guests start asking where is dinner; it smells so good. I always chuckle with the different reactions when we BBQ at the VGC.


 We grilled flank steaks, and got smiles and comments on the way back to our villa too. I wish the all the DVC resorts would convert to the gas grills.


----------



## funatdisney

The gas grills make it so easy and they keep them clean, too. We make it a point to BBQ when we stay in a one or two bedroom. (A studio just calls for a dining out kind of vacation for us.)


----------



## catislander

Hello all,
We'll be staying for two nights with friends starting Jan. 30 in two one-bedroom villas. I know there's a casserole dish in the kitchens, but does anyone know if it's big enough for a average-size whole chicken? We've stayed quite often, but have never done much cooking in our villas. I was hoping to change that this trip.
Sherri


----------



## rmonty02

catislander said:


> Hello all,
> We'll be staying for two nights with friends starting Jan. 30 in two one-bedroom villas. I know there's a casserole dish in the kitchens, but does anyone know if it's big enough for a average-size whole chicken? We've stayed quite often, but have never done much cooking in our villas. I was hoping to change that this trip.
> Sherri



These are pics from when we were there 11/09.  Not sure what you like to use, but hope the info helps.  There is also a pan or two under the stove.
I think you can use the casserole dish or pot? I think your chicken will fit


----------



## catislander

Thanks rmonty,
One of those should work perfectly. 
It's not dinner at Napa Rose, but I can pull off a pretty tasty roast chicken.


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

We are going in March and I am now starting to consume myself with all these boards and info.  The resort just looks unbelievable and we are thrilled to be getting a one bedroom.  All past WDW visits as DVC members have been in studios.  Have only been to DL once - 13 years ago! I have read this thread from top to bottom and plan to subscribe to keep up and revisit the links! Thanks for such a great read and wonderful input by all you experts!


----------



## stopher1

DISNEYFOURME said:


> We are going in March and I am now starting to consume myself with all these boards and info.  The resort just looks unbelievable and we are thrilled to be getting a one bedroom.  All past WDW visits as DVC members have been in studios.  Have only been to DL once - 13 years ago! I have read this thread from top to bottom and plan to subscribe to keep up and revisit the links! Thanks for such a great read and wonderful input by all you experts!



Welcome!!    So glad you've stopped by, and plan to check back in again...and again!   I really hope you enjoy your stay.  If you'd like to be included on the planner on page one, just send me a PM, and I'll be happy to get you on there too!  It's fun to see when others will be enjoying the beautiful Grand Cal!  DL has definitely changed a lot since you last visited. I hope your trip is wonderful!


----------



## BethanyF

52 Days and counting!!! 

I've made most of our dining reservations (Cafe Orleans, Storytellers, and Carnation Cafe)  Now all I need is airfare and we are good to go.  

Not sure how we are going to survivie 7 nights in a studio since we are used to 1BRs at WDW.  But the point requirements are high and I wanted to save some for a fall trip to WDW.


----------



## Inkmahm

DH and I are here in a studio for 2 nights before we move over to GCH (DVC was booked).  We really like the resort. One question I have is if the amenities  here always include lotion, great H2O products like those of DCL, a shoe mit, etc.??  This is much better than the standard items at the resorts in Florida.

The furnishings seem to be of great quality here, too.  I stayed at BLT soon after it opened and was surprised at how damaged the room was already.  Our room at GCV is in great shape and looks like it will hold up well to the wear and tear of being part of DVC.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> DH and I are here in a studio for 2 nights before we move over to GCH (DVC was booked).  We really like the resort. One question I have is if the amenities  here always include lotion, great H2O products like those of DCL, a shoe mit, etc.??  This is much better than the standard items at the resorts in Florida.
> 
> The furnishings seem to be of great quality here, too.  I stayed at BLT soon after it opened and was surprised at how damaged the room was already.  Our room at GCV is in great shape and looks like it will hold up well to the wear and tear of being part of DVC.



Yes, it's always those amentities.  It mirrors what you are provided in the hotel portion right down to the robes.  Nice, huh?!


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> DH and I are here in a studio for 2 nights before we move over to GCH (DVC was booked).  We really like the resort. One question I have is if the amenities  here always include lotion, great H2O products like those of DCL, a shoe mit, etc.??  This is much better than the standard items at the resorts in Florida.
> 
> The furnishings seem to be of great quality here, too.  I stayed at BLT soon after it opened and was surprised at how damaged the room was already.  Our room at GCV is in great shape and looks like it will hold up well to the wear and tear of being part of DVC.



Yes, as Kathy said, they are like the hotel rooms, and are the same each time.  My favorite part about them though,  is that they are resort specific items. I love that they have the Grand's logo on them.    DLH & PPH have resort specific items as well. It's a very nice touch.


----------



## godalejunior

We will be there 9/26-10/2.


----------



## Inkmahm

stopher1 said:


> Yes, as Kathy said, they are like the hotel rooms, and are the same each time.  My favorite part about them though,  is that they are resort specific items. I love that they have the Grand's logo on them.    DLH & PPH have resort specific items as well. It's a very nice touch.



It's great!  I wish we had the same things at WDW DVC resorts.

I'm spending more time looking at the quality of the room construction and furnishings.  Disney really did a nice job with the GCV.  You owners here should be proud.  I would guess it will help with dues in the long run, too.  Get quality furnishings up front and they will last longer.

Also the bedding is wonderful!  Much better than I've seen at any other DVC location.


----------



## DVCGeek

Inkmahm said:


> Also the bedding is wonderful!  Much better than I've seen at any other DVC location.



After staying @ VGC in Oct my DW decided we needed to buy a Disney at Home duvet because she liked it some much!

Glad you are enjoying one of my homes.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Woohoo!  We got a 2br on oct 2 and 3 to cap off our DCL cruise!  So stoked, a home-made California land-sea package!


----------



## BeccaG

I am sure this has been discussed before but I totally missed it.  How or can we on a DVC access the WOC viewing platform?  I know the view is not spectacular per se, but the exclusive factor might make it kinda cool!


----------



## Longhairbear

BeccaG said:


> I am sure this has been discussed before but I totally missed it.  How or can we on a DVC access the WOC viewing platform?  I know the view is not spectacular per se, but the exclusive factor might make it kinda cool!


I've heard that you show, or use your room key before the show. I think there are CMs up there also during the show.


----------



## nunzia

All you do is go up the elevator in the DVC wing to the 6th floor. There are signs directing you..it's really easy to find and right by the ice/coke room. You use your key to get in. There are restrooms. The view is pleasant and the music is piped in, but you don't see the projections. I did not see a CM when we were there, and there were only about 10 of us there during the show. If the area was crowded you would not be able to see very well at all..really need a rail spot to see.


----------



## funatdisney

For those of that have a trip to the VGC booked for this October, I have started an October Check In thread over on the DL side of DISboards. I am keeping track of who is going to DL by listing their lodging and vacation dates. I have also provided a link for a Halloween at DLR Superthread where there is lots of pictures and information about Halloween Time. 

October 2011...Who's all going going? Vacation dates and lodging

Halloween at DLR Superthread - Part 2

Thanks


----------



## zumbergc

ok we are going in may.  About magic mornings.  If our staying dvc you get in all the MM for your trip?   I'm just trying to figure out the ticket part.

Then i was also wondering, is there any discount on the AP with the dvc for out in California?  I've been looking  but haven't seen anything.


----------



## Nonsuch

zumbergc said:


> ...staying dvc you get in all the MM for your trip?


Yes, VGC and guests of the 3 Disney hotels get Magic Morning whenever it is offered, and early entry to California Adventure for WOC fast passes.



zumbergc said:


> Then i was also wondering, is there any discount on the AP with the dvc for out in California?


$20 off.
Disneyland AP have more discounts than DisneyWorld AP.
WDW discounts apply to rather limited list of shops and restaurants, while DL discounts apply to most shops and restaurants (Napa Rose is the only table service restaurant without an AP discount).
The Premium AP 20% merchandise and 15% food discounts quickly add up


----------



## Disney Princess

Nonsuch said:


> Yes, VGC and guests of the 3 Disney hotels get Magic Morning whenever it is offered, and early entry to California Adventure for WOC fast passes.
> 
> 
> $20 off.
> Disneyland AP have more discounts than DisneyWorld AP.
> WDW discounts apply to rather limited list of shops and restaurants, while DL discounts apply to most shops and restaurants (Napa Rose is the only table service restaurant without an AP discount).
> The Premium AP 20% merchandise and 15% food discounts quickly add up



Do the discounts count on WOC dining packages?  I know the discounts would work at the restaurants themselves, but I wondered if the discount would count for the package deal.  Thanks!


----------



## stopher1

Disney Princess said:


> Do the discounts count on WOC dining packages?  I know the discounts would work at the restaurants themselves, but I wondered if the discount would count for the package deal.  Thanks!



When we looked at them for our December trip I know there was a discount on the Picnic meal ($1, but hey it was still $10 less when buying 10 meals!).  I think there was a discount on the table service meals too, but I cannot recall for sure since we didn't go that route but opted for the cheaper picnic meals.  I had to order them through the AP part of the website.


----------



## Nonsuch

Disney Princess said:


> Do the discounts count on WOC dining packages?


The AP discount applies to WOC Premium Dining at both Ariels Grotto and Wine Country Trattoria.


----------



## Disney Princess

stopher1 said:


> When we looked at them for our December trip I know there was a discount on the Picnic meal ($1, but hey it was still $10 less when buying 10 meals!).  I think there was a discount on the table service meals too, but I cannot recall for sure since we didn't go that route but opted for the cheaper picnic meals.  I had to order them through the AP part of the website.





Nonsuch said:


> The AP discount applies to WOC Premium Dining at both Ariels Grotto and Wine Country Trattoria.



Thanks!  We haven't purchased our park tickets yet, but we may get one AP if the discounts are worth it.  This helps us as we weigh the differences.


----------



## nunzia

no new posts for 2 days !!!
little bump


----------



## monami7

We are buying 90 points at VGC as an add on to our SSR contract.  I am so excited.  After staying there last year DH and I didn't even want to go back to WDW! LOL
We should have the points in our account tomorrow!


----------



## stopher1

monami7 said:


> We are buying 90 points at VGC as an add on to our SSR contract.  I am so excited.  After staying there last year DH and I didn't even want to go back to WDW! LOL
> We should have the points in our account tomorrow!



Congrats!  That's awesome.


----------



## funatdisney

monami7 said:


> We are buying 90 points at VGC as an add on to our SSR contract.  I am so excited.  After staying there last year DH and I didn't even want to go back to WDW! LOL
> We should have the points in our account tomorrow!



Welcome neighbor!  Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## TLinden16

I had a wonderful stay at VGC last week.  I was in room 5510, which had an obstructed view of California Adventure.  The roof from the section of the building to my left blocked some of the view. I could see about half of Mickey's fun wheel and everything to the right (including the construction area where the mouse roller coaster is). 

One thing I found interesting was that some lighting was kept on in the park all night long, and it was different every night.  Some nights, Mickey's fun wheel would be on all night, other nights it would be the Golden Zypher, and one one night, it was jumping Jellyfish.  I wound up closing only the sheers so that the light from the park could throw some light into my room. 

I was very impressed by the sound proofing in the room.  When the slider was closed, I didn't hear a peep from outside (except for loud construction noise one morning).  When I was out on the balcony, I could hear noise, but the sliders are amazing for sound proofing. 

The room was clean, and everything was fresh.  On trash and towel day, they even changed my sheets and made my bed (and left me chocolates).  The room was missing a mug and a dish towel, but other than that, everything was fine.  

I wore a birthday pin the entire week, and the cast members were constantly wishing me a happy birthday, as were many guests.  

The weather was absolutely perfect.  It was in the 70's and sunny with no humidity the entire week.  I needed a jacket in the mornings and evenings, though.  

I went into Hollywoood a couple of days during my trip, and had a great time.  I took the Gray Line bus one day, and the Amtrak train the second time.  I spent most of my time on Hollywood Blvd. looking at the stars, and foot prints at Graumann's Chinese Theatre.  I also toured Paramount Studios (an excellent tour), went to Madame Tussards Wax Museum, and had lunch at In-N-Out Burger.  The highlight of my Hollywood trip was going to see Donald Sutherland get his star on the Walk of Fame and meeting Colin Farrell while I was there (he was very sweet, and absolutely beautiful in person--TV and pictures do not do this man justice).  

I can't wait to make another stay in a year or two.


----------



## blackjackdelta

TLinden16 said:


> I had a wonderful stay at VGC last week. I was in room 5510, which had an obstructed view of California Adventure. The roof from the section of the building to my left blocked some of the view. I could see about half of Mickey's fun wheel and everything to the right (including the construction area where the mouse roller coaster is).
> 
> One thing I found interesting was that some lighting was kept on in the park all night long, and it was different every night. Some nights, Mickey's fun wheel would be on all night, other nights it would be the Golden Zypher, and one one night, it was jumping Jellyfish. I wound up closing only the sheers so that the light from the park could throw some light into my room.
> 
> I was very impressed by the sound proofing in the room. When the slider was closed, I didn't hear a peep from outside (except for loud construction noise one morning). When I was out on the balcony, I could hear noise, but the sliders are amazing for sound proofing.
> 
> The room was clean, and everything was fresh. On trash and towel day, they even changed my sheets and made my bed (and left me chocolates). The room was missing a mug and a dish towel, but other than that, everything was fine.
> 
> I wore a birthday pin the entire week, and the cast members were constantly wishing me a happy birthday, as were many guests.
> 
> The weather was absolutely perfect. It was in the 70's and sunny with no humidity the entire week. I needed a jacket in the mornings and evenings, though.
> 
> I went into Hollywoood a couple of days during my trip, and had a great time. I took the Gray Line bus one day, and the Amtrak train the second time. I spent most of my time on Hollywood Blvd. looking at the stars, and foot prints at Graumann's Chinese Theatre. I also toured Paramount Studios (an excellent tour), went to Madame Tussards Wax Museum, and had lunch at In-N-Out Burger. The highlight of my Hollywood trip was going to see Donald Sutherland get his star on the Walk of Fame and meeting Colin Farrell while I was there (he was very sweet, and absolutely beautiful in person--TV and pictures do not do this man justice).
> 
> I can't wait to make another stay in a year or two.


 
It really sounds like you have a wonderful time. I wound up sitting out on the balcony up until 0200 a couple of nights watching the activity in the park. Just amazing what is done after hours. Just not good staying up that late and then have to be up at 0500 for MM.

Jack


----------



## mdsd8700

monami7 said:


> We are buying 90 points at VGC as an add on to our SSR contract.  I am so excited.  After staying there last year DH and I didn't even want to go back to WDW! LOL
> We should have the points in our account tomorrow!



We LOVE VGC more than I can say.  It just has a something that can't be explained.  We don't own any points there but really want to some day.  I keep telling my husband those would be "our points" to do with as we want and the kids can use the BLT ones as adults.  

Congrats on your add on at VGC, that is awesome.


----------



## stopher1

TLinden16 said:


> I had a wonderful stay at VGC last week.  I was in room 5510, which had an obstructed view of California Adventure.  The roof from the section of the building to my left blocked some of the view. I could see about half of Mickey's fun wheel and everything to the right (including the construction area where the mouse roller coaster is).
> 
> One thing I found interesting was that some lighting was kept on in the park all night long, and it was different every night.  Some nights, Mickey's fun wheel would be on all night, other nights it would be the Golden Zypher, and one one night, it was jumping Jellyfish.  I wound up closing only the sheers so that the light from the park could throw some light into my room.
> 
> I was very impressed by the sound proofing in the room.  When the slider was closed, I didn't hear a peep from outside (except for loud construction noise one morning).  When I was out on the balcony, I could hear noise, but the sliders are amazing for sound proofing.
> 
> The room was clean, and everything was fresh.  On trash and towel day, they even changed my sheets and made my bed (and left me chocolates).  The room was missing a mug and a dish towel, but other than that, everything was fine.
> 
> I wore a birthday pin the entire week, and the cast members were constantly wishing me a happy birthday, as were many guests.
> 
> The weather was absolutely perfect.  It was in the 70's and sunny with no humidity the entire week.  I needed a jacket in the mornings and evenings, though.
> 
> I went into Hollywoood a couple of days during my trip, and had a great time.  I took the Gray Line bus one day, and the Amtrak train the second time.  I spent most of my time on Hollywood Blvd. looking at the stars, and foot prints at Graumann's Chinese Theatre.  I also toured Paramount Studios (an excellent tour), went to Madame Tussards Wax Museum, and had lunch at In-N-Out Burger.  The highlight of my Hollywood trip was going to see Donald Sutherland get his star on the Walk of Fame and meeting Colin Farrell while I was there (he was very sweet, and absolutely beautiful in person--TV and pictures do not do this man justice).
> 
> I can't wait to make another stay in a year or two.



Sounds like a really nice trip. So glad you enjoyed it, and are looking forward to returning.  That speaks alot about our west coast "home".


----------



## RweTHEREyet

blackjackdelta said:


> Has anyone ever stayed in one of the GCV 1st floor rooms?
> 
> Jack



We did, last January, I believe.  We were in a 1-bedroom the first part of the trip on 5th floor, I believe, then moved to a studio on the first floor.  

Our view was the construction fence for Little Mermaid and a lot of shrubbery, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it might be.  The great thing is that the room was the first door you saw once you walked past the elevators, and very convenient.  I thought it might be noisy with that location, but we never heard any noise from the hallway or people coming and going to the elevator.  

We have now had a pool view, Paradise Pier view and the 1st floor landscape view.  Guess we are just missing the GRR view, maybe we will get that in May.


----------



## TLinden16

stopher1 said:


> Sounds like a really nice trip. So glad you enjoyed it, and are looking forward to returning.  That speaks alot about our west coast "home".



stopher1, I have to admit that this trip to DL was better than my trips to WDW lately.  All of the things that have been frustrating me about WDW lately don't exist at DL.  So, I'm thinking that I may be taking some extra trips to DL if things don't change at WDW.


----------



## monami7

TLinden16 said:


> stopher1, I have to admit that this trip to DL was better than my trips to WDW lately.  All of the things that have been frustrating me about WDW lately don't exist at DL.  So, I'm thinking that I may be taking some extra trips to DL if things don't change at WDW.



Thats exactly how we feel too!


----------



## wbl2745

TLinden16 said:


> stopher1, I have to admit that this trip to DL was better than my trips to WDW lately.  All of the things that have been frustrating me about WDW lately don't exist at DL.  So, I'm thinking that I may be taking some extra trips to DL if things don't change at WDW.



I'm curious. What appealed to you at DLR? Although we went to WDW in December, I have a lot more trips to DLR. DW and I are split. I prefer DLR and she prefers WDW.


----------



## TLinden16

wbl2745 said:


> I'm curious. What appealed to you at DLR? Although we went to WDW in December, I have a lot more trips to DLR. DW and I are split. I prefer DLR and she prefers WDW.



I thought that the cast members were a lot nicer at DLR than at WDW (which I felt was the opposite of when I visited in 2005 and 2007).  It was easy to get into sit down restaurants, even the more popular ones (at WDW lately it can be tough to get many reservations unless you book six months out, thanks in part to free dining).  DLR doesn't have the Brazilian tour groups, and sports and music groups that sometimes get out of hand (the only large tour group I saw was a Japanese tour group, and they were the most well behaved and considerate tour group I have ever encountered).  Also, I thought the overall attitude of the guests was a lot better at DLR--I didn't encounter any of the rude behavior that frustrated me so much during my trip to WDW in December.  People just seemed happy to be there.


----------



## stopher1

TLinden16 said:


> stopher1, I have to admit that this trip to DL was better than my trips to WDW lately.  All of the things that have been frustrating me about WDW lately don't exist at DL.  So, I'm thinking that I may be taking some extra trips to DL if things don't change at WDW.





TLinden16 said:


> I thought that the cast members were a lot nicer at DLR than at WDW (which I felt was the opposite of when I visited in 2005 and 2007).  It was easy to get into sit down restaurants, even the more popular ones (at WDW lately it can be tough to get many reservations unless you book six months out, thanks in part to free dining).  DLR doesn't have the Brazilian tour groups, and sports and music groups that sometimes get out of hand (the only large tour group I saw was a Japanese tour group, and they were the most well behaved and considerate tour group I have ever encountered).  Also, I thought the overall attitude of the guests was a lot better at DLR--I didn't encounter any of the rude behavior that frustrated me so much during my trip to WDW in December.  People just seemed happy to be there.




I hear you loud and clear!  Going to both each year, often multiple times to both, I definitely see the differences greatly.  Especially when the opposites are close to each other... i.e. I was at DL at the end of November, then literally a week later at WDW at the beginning of November (I believe I met you at the Owner's Locker meet the first Tuesday in Dec) - and YEAH - I saw a whopping difference.  I love WDW, but DL has always been my first love since I grew up in So Cal... and it always will be.  So much of the decline and various CM / guest issues were common at DL in the late 90's and early 2000's when management didn't really care about their flagship park... but that switched in the mid 2000's and they really do again...sadly now I don't think management cares as much as they ought to about their cashcow mega resort in Florida and many of the same mistakes that were made in Anaheim have been made in Florida the past 2-3 years and the experience really has gone down overall.  Still a wonderful place, but it has lost a good deal of its luster, IMO.


----------



## TLinden16

stopher1 said:


> (I believe I met you at the Owner's Locker meet the first Tuesday in Dec)



Oh, did I meet you?  I wish I had realized it was you so I could have properly thanked you for this thread and your helpful responses to my questions.


----------



## stopher1

TLinden16 said:


> Oh, did I meet you?  I wish I had realized it was you so I could have properly thanked you for this thread and your helpful responses to my questions.



No worries.  I'm sure there will be another time & place.


----------



## starry_solo

franandaj said:


> There is no fee for self parking when staying at the villas.



Is it for one car or two?  I may not be driving with the other guest in the villas (not sure)..


----------



## starry_solo

the donut said:


> Just got back from VGC and parking was indeed free for 2 cars, but all hotel (i.e. non-villa) guests are now paying $15/car as of Jan 1, 2011.  Valet is $22.



Very great to know that.  Hopefully it doesn't change until after my April vacation!


----------



## peloha86

TLinden16 said:


> stopher1, I have to admit that this trip to DL was better than my trips to WDW lately.  All of the things that have been frustrating me about WDW lately don't exist at DL.  So, I'm thinking that I may be taking some extra trips to DL if things don't change at WDW.





wbl2745 said:


> I'm curious. What appealed to you at DLR? Although we went to WDW in December, I have a lot more trips to DLR. DW and I are split. I prefer DLR and she prefers WDW.


Hello   In Sept., I'll be going to WDW for my first time.   We only have 3D/2N post cruise trip, so I'm trying to squeeze in as much as I can.    Most likely we'll be staying at BCV then one day at Epcot since we don't have that here in DL/DCA. Which (-)'s @ WDW are frustrating? I know for sure that  proximity and distance are crucial factors out there.    We do love our VGC!  There's nothing like waking up and literally _walking into the park from your "home". _


TLinden16 said:


> I thought that the cast members were a lot nicer at DLR than at WDW (which I felt was the opposite of when I visited in 2005 and 2007).  It was easy to get into sit down restaurants, even the more popular ones (at WDW lately it can be tough to get many reservations unless you book six months out, thanks in part to free dining).  DLR doesn't have the Brazilian tour groups, and sports and music groups that sometimes get out of hand (the only large tour group I saw was a Japanese tour group, and they were the most well behaved and considerate tour group I have ever encountered).  Also, I thought the overall attitude of the guests was a lot better at DLR--I didn't encounter any of the rude behavior that frustrated me so much during my trip to WDW in December.  People just seemed happy to be there.


I think that's because we (at DL)  don't have to wait for a boat or bus to take us to VGC.  


stopher1 said:


> I hear you loud and clear!  Going to both each year, often multiple times to both, I definitely see the differences greatly.  Especially when the opposites are close to each other... i.e. I was at DL at the end of November, then literally a week later at WDW at the beginning of November (I believe I met you at the Owner's Locker meet the first Tuesday in Dec) - and YEAH - I saw a whopping difference.  I love WDW, but DL has always been my first love since I grew up in So Cal... and it always will be.  So much of the decline and various CM / guest issues were common at DL in the late 90's and early 2000's when management didn't really care about their flagship park... but that switched in the mid 2000's and they really do again...sadly now I don't think management cares as much as they ought to about their cashcow mega resort in Florida and many of the same mistakes that were made in Anaheim have been made in Florida the past 2-3 years and the experience really has gone down overall.  Still a wonderful place, but it has lost a good deal of its luster, IMO.


I recently had a "couldn't charge to my room issue" twice last year.  The first time, they gave us $200.00 in DL credit that we could spend as we like.   So...we took the family to Steakhouse 55.  The second time it happened, I kindly explained the situation, that they can track how many times we've been there,  so she said "how about some fast passes" with a big smile  I told her, "We like to eat"  ....So she gave us 2 food vouchers for 2 people with _no limit, and that DL would even pay for the tip!!!!_   Wow, that's why I keep coming back to DL, love the CM's there!


----------



## wbl2745

Thanks for the comparisons of DLR and WDW. Having just returned from WDW in December (I have a trip report out there somewhere) I really like the intimacy of DLR. For my WDW trip we had reservations for an Illuminations Cruise, Hoop-Dee-Do Review, and Candlelight Processional Dinner. Getting those and other dining reservations got me up early in the morning at exactly 180 days out to make sure we could get what we wanted. I've never had to do that for Blue Bayou, Napa Rose or any other DLR restaurant. On the other hand, DLR doesn't have an Illuminations Cruise, a Hoop-Dee-Do Review, or a Candlelight Processional Dinner. 

We're leaving for our home at VGC in 9 nine days. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## stopher1

wbl2745 said:


> On the other hand, DLR doesn't have an Illuminations Cruise, a Hoop-Dee-Do Review, or a Candlelight Processional Dinner.



DL did have a Candlelight Processional dinner for a few years.  I never did it, but read about a lot of fiascos with reservations, phone lines getting completely jammed, etc.  Not sure whether or not they still attemp it or not.  But they also only have CP on two nights over one weekend vs. the entire month of December., which would certainly add to the mess of trying to reserve something like that.


----------



## funatdisney

TLinden16 said:


> DLR doesn't have the Brazilian tour groups, and sports and music groups that sometimes get out of hand (the only large tour group I saw was a Japanese tour group, and they were the most well behaved and considerate tour group I have ever encountered).



Then you had better not visit DL in the middle of June when there are middle school trips from area schools. Middle school students can be obnoxious and very rude. There have been a few times I have visited DL in June, and have seen groups of them climbing over railings, bushes or whatever is in their way to get their friends that are at the head of them. The best thing to do to head to Fantasyland. No middle school student would be caught dead in FL!

On the other hand, June is prom month, and I have often seen many high school girls dressed in a perfectly made Cinderella or other princess dresses with their handsome dates in tuxs. They are just so beautiful!


----------



## SuzanneSLO

stopher1 said:


> DL did have a Candlelight Processional dinner for a few years.  I never did it, but read about a lot of fiascos with reservations, phone lines getting completely jammed, etc.  Not sure whether or not they still attemp it or not.  But they also only have CP on two nights over one weekend vs. the entire month of December., which would certainly add to the mess of trying to reserve something like that.



No CP dinner at all in 2010 and only for D23 members in 2009.  We booked the dinner in 2007 online after some major issues, but were not able to book it in 2008 after trying for about an hour online.  Not sure what they did in 2009 (we gave up and went to WDW). -- Suzanne


----------



## Nonsuch

SuzanneSLO said:


> No CP dinner at all in 2010 and only for D23 members in 2009.


The D23 Candlelight event in 2009 included:  buffet dinner, a small stage show "Minnie's Christmas Party", seating for Candlelight, dessert, and a panel discussion with cast members involved with presenting Candlelight.  A great evening, $275 per person.  We viewed the late performance on Sunday. 

The problem is weather.  Any premium event (D23 or dinner package) could easily be rained out.  This year we waited through several hours of intermittent rain for the first Sunday Candlelight performance.  The weather looked favorable enough to seat all the invited guests, only to have the show canceled when rain started again.


----------



## JaneSparrow

Hello. We will be staying at VGC 1BR on 2/14 to 2/17.  This is our first DVC trip!


----------



## toocherie

I was lucky enough to be a guest of lulubelle and her DD Saturday night in the 1-bdrm. villa they had--4508--overlooking PP.  We were able to watch WoC--could actually see many of the projections as well as the fountains.  

Both parks were pretty packed on Saturday.  lulubelle and her DD said Friday night was empty--most rides were a walk-on and they were able to get pretty much last minute curb seats for the fireworks.

Don't know where all those people came from--especially since the SoCal passes were blocked out!

We had a great dinner at HOB (new favorite drink--Cucumber Collins) and Sunday morning we had a yummy relaxing breakfast at Steakhouse 55.


----------



## funatdisney

Toocherie, we were in a studio Saturday night. My hubby and my younger DD were able to check in at about 3pm. My older DD and I were at the Fairflex for the day and arrived at the GCH at 11pm that night. We were in room 6504. My DH sent me a photo of DD watching the same WOC show you mentioned while I was attending the Equine Affaire. I also got pics of the pins DD got while trading.  I just love modern phones.


----------



## wbl2745

JaneSparrow said:


> Hello. We will be staying at VGC 1BR on 2/14 to 2/17.  This is our first DVC trip!



Wow! We're going to be there from 2/15 to 2/17 in a 1BR too! This evening we just heard that some dear friends are going to be at DLR that same week, so we've invited them to stay with us. Hope the foldout bed is comfy. We both are getting sick of the cold and dreary weather.


----------



## Nonsuch

wbl2745 said:


> ...Hope the foldout bed is comfy.


The murphy bed might be more comfortable for one of your guests.



wbl2745 said:


> We both are getting sick of the cold and dreary weather.


Cooled down to 70 today


----------



## JaneSparrow

wbl2745 said:


> Wow! We're going to be there from 2/15 to 2/17 in a 1BR too! This evening we just heard that some dear friends are going to be at DLR that same week, so we've invited them to stay with us. Hope the foldout bed is comfy. We both are getting sick of the cold and dreary weather.



We will also have some guests staying with us on the 14th. We also need the warm weather, SO excited!


----------



## nunzia

wbl2745 said:


> Wow! We're going to be there from 2/15 to 2/17 in a 1BR too! This evening we just heard that some dear friends are going to be at DLR that same week, so we've invited them to stay with us. Hope the foldout bed is comfy. We both are getting sick of the cold and dreary weather.



My B & SIL thought the fold out bed was very comfy...the Murphy bed is a bit small..my shortish BIL did fine, but did have to fold legs a bit to not hang over edge.


----------



## SoCalKDG

wbl2745 said:


> Wow! We're going to be there from 2/15 to 2/17 in a 1BR too! This evening we just heard that some dear friends are going to be at DLR that same week, so we've invited them to stay with us. Hope the foldout bed is comfy. We both are getting sick of the cold and dreary weather.



1BR from 2/13 to 2/18.  Have fun everyone.   Please note that rain is predicted for Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Disney Princess

I hope everyone enjoys their Valentine's Day trips to DLR.  What a fun way to celebrate!


----------



## Yukonjack

SoCalKDG said:


> 1BR from 2/13 to 2/18.  Have fun everyone.   Please note that rain is predicted for Thursday and Friday.



Nuts, hopefully the predications are off (given that it is near the end of the 10 day forecast).  My wife and I are going to be in a studio from 2/16-2/19 and rain is predicted for each day!


----------



## kmcrosby

Last week, I was in SoCal on business and flew my DW out to celebrate our 28th anniversary for the weekend.  Unexpectedly my sister passed away from complications with breast cancer and had to return to DFW as soon as possible.  However, with the Super Bowl and bad weather in Dallas last week, we could not get a flight back until early Saturday morning.

On Friday, we stayed at a hotel near DL so we could have dinner in DD and fly out early Saturday morning.  Before dinner, we walked around the GCV.  We talked to a CM at the check-in desk and asked if it would be possible to see one of the villas.  We bought points before the GCV was finished and my DW had never seen a finished unit.  We told her that we would understand if it was not possible.  The hotel & villas were at capacity last weekend.

The CM stepped away to check with her manager and came back and told us a 1BD was available for us to see.  If I remember correctly, the CM's name was Jai, and she seemed as excited as my DW that she could show it to us.  The unit was absolutely beautiful.  We love the Arts & Crafts style and detailing.  We felt the warmth of "home" the moment we walked in, even though we only stayed maybe 5 minutes.

We thanked the CM and told her that she made our night.  Considering the weekend was such a disaster, this CM's care, committment and compassion demonstrated the service and quality that we love about Disney.  My DW and I felt like we received a little bit of pixie dust, and it was so desperately needed.

My DW said we need to spend all of our vacations at the GCV...I agree.


----------



## Nonsuch

Yukonjack said:


> My wife and I are going to be in a studio from 2/16-2/19 and rain is predicted for each day!


On the bright side, rain makes the crowds much smaller.
High quality rain gear (pants and jacket) works much better than an umbrella.  
Rain transforms ElecTRONica into something out of Blade Runner


----------



## funatdisney

kmcrosby said:


> Last week, I was in SoCal on business and flew my DW out to celebrate our 28th anniversary for the weekend.  Unexpectedly my sister passed away from complications with breast cancer and had to return to DFW as soon as possible.  However, with the Super Bowl and bad weather in Dallas last week, we could not get a flight back until early Saturday morning.
> 
> On Friday, we stayed at a hotel near DL so we could have dinner in DD and fly out early Saturday morning.  Before dinner, we walked around the GCV.  We talked to a CM at the check-in desk and asked if it would be possible to see one of the villas.  We bought points before the GCV was finished and my DW had never seen a finished unit.  We told her that we would understand if it was not possible.  The hotel & villas were at capacity last weekend.
> 
> The CM stepped away to check with her manager and came back and told us a 1BD was available for us to see.  If I remember correctly, the CM's name was Jai, and she seemed as excited as my DW that she could show it to us.  The unit was absolutely beautiful.  We love the Arts & Crafts style and detailing.  We felt the warmth of "home" the moment we walked in, even though we only stayed maybe 5 minutes.
> 
> We thanked the CM and told her that she made our night.  Considering the weekend was such a disaster, this CM's care, committment and compassion demonstrated the service and quality that we love about Disney.  My DW and I felt like we received a little bit of pixie dust, and it was so desperately needed.
> 
> My DW said we need to spend all of our vacations at the GCV...I agree.



What touching story, kmcrosby! Nothing like pixie-dust and a kind CM to make a difficult weekend a little easier to bear. 

I have had lovely moments myself at GCH and is one of the reasons why we stay there for most of our vacations. I am happy that your memories with the VGC have started with such thoughtfulness.


----------



## TLPL

Just booked the flight for our August first time VGC trip today. Now what should I do next? Should I make dining reservations like we usually do for our WDW trips? Oh this is all new to me, planning a trip to DLR instead of WDW. So exciting! Where can I get discounted park tickets? Anyone can help?


----------



## kikiq

kmcrosby said:


> The CM stepped away to check with her manager and came back and told us a 1BD was available for us to see.  If I remember correctly, the CM's name was Jai, and she seemed as excited as my DW that she could show it to us.  The unit was absolutely beautiful.  We love the Arts & Crafts style and detailing.  We felt the warmth of "home" the moment we walked in, even though we only stayed maybe 5 minutes.
> 
> We thanked the CM and told her that she made our night.  Considering the weekend was such a disaster, this CM's care, committment and compassion demonstrated the service and quality that we love about Disney.  My DW and I felt like we received a little bit of pixie dust, and it was so desperately needed.
> 
> My DW said we need to spend all of our vacations at the GCV...I agree.



We have found the GCV/GCH CMs to be wonderful.  So glad they were able to give you a little pixie dust.  You should see the 2 bdrm villas.  When we first saw one, we were ready to sell our house and move in.  It does feel like "home".


----------



## stopher1

TLPL said:


> Just booked the flight for our August first time VGC trip today. Now what should I do next? Should I make dining reservations like we usually do for our WDW trips? Oh this is all new to me, planning a trip to DLR instead of WDW. So exciting! Where can I get discounted park tickets? Anyone can help?



Congrats!  That's awesome.  
You won't be able to make dining reservations this early.  DL's dining situation is much different than WDW's - only 60 days prior, not 180 like WDW.  

One thing you might do though is spend time on the DL boards and post questions there as you think of them.   You'll find lots of great information there.


----------



## TLPL

Ah so much to learn! LOL 
Will MS be able to have me make dining reservations when is it time?


----------



## stopher1

TLPL said:


> Ah so much to learn! LOL
> Will MS be able to have me make dining reservations when is it time?




Not that I'm aware of, no.  Here's a link for you to check out various aspects about the DLR.  

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38865819&postcount=3

I hope this helps!


----------



## Disney Princess

kmcrosby said:


> Last week, I was in SoCal on business and flew my DW out to celebrate our 28th anniversary for the weekend.  Unexpectedly my sister passed away from complications with breast cancer and had to return to DFW as soon as possible.  However, with the Super Bowl and bad weather in Dallas last week, we could not get a flight back until early Saturday morning.
> 
> On Friday, we stayed at a hotel near DL so we could have dinner in DD and fly out early Saturday morning.  Before dinner, we walked around the GCV.  We talked to a CM at the check-in desk and asked if it would be possible to see one of the villas.  We bought points before the GCV was finished and my DW had never seen a finished unit.  We told her that we would understand if it was not possible.  The hotel & villas were at capacity last weekend.
> 
> The CM stepped away to check with her manager and came back and told us a 1BD was available for us to see.  If I remember correctly, the CM's name was Jai, and she seemed as excited as my DW that she could show it to us.  The unit was absolutely beautiful.  We love the Arts & Crafts style and detailing.  We felt the warmth of "home" the moment we walked in, even though we only stayed maybe 5 minutes.
> 
> We thanked the CM and told her that she made our night.  Considering the weekend was such a disaster, this CM's care, committment and compassion demonstrated the service and quality that we love about Disney.  My DW and I felt like we received a little bit of pixie dust, and it was so desperately needed.
> 
> My DW said we need to spend all of our vacations at the GCV...I agree.



I am so sorry to hear about your sister.  I am thrilled to hear that the CM was able to provide a bit of joy to you, even not knowing how much it would mean.  Hopefully you'll return west soon for a relaxing vacation.  And, Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## nunzia

TLPL said:


> Just booked the flight for our August first time VGC trip today. Now what should I do next? Should I make dining reservations like we usually do for our WDW trips? Oh this is all new to me, planning a trip to DLR instead of WDW. So exciting! Where can I get discounted park tickets? Anyone can help?



If you are going to the Expo (and I'm guessing you are since your ticker says so ), they offered discounted park passes last time..plus an after 4 one just for evenings. You cannot make any DLR reservations more than 60 days out (maybe the restaurants in DTD take them earlier..not sure). 60 days out you can book at the few places that would need Priority seating as they call it..Character meals, Blue Bayou, maybe Carnation? Where else? Napa Rose..I guess that's a 60 day time frame too. Steakhouse 55...At 30 days you can make Fantasmic dessert reservations (your card is charged immediately), I think also WOC dinner reservations are 60 days out..but you don't prepay. So much easier than WDW  but of course many less options for diverse meals.


----------



## nunzia

TLPL said:


> Ah so much to learn! LOL
> Will MS be able to have me make dining reservations when is it time?



Vacation planning can if you are staying onsite. Some people have good luck with them,..I didn't..my last trip was really messed up..including my having Fantasmic tickets that were dated the day I* bought* them, so of course no good, when I opened the envelope to go to the sho... Luckily it was fixed, but this wasn't the only screw up so I'll just do my own bookings..and double check accuracy..from now on.


----------



## blackjackdelta

I have had the opposite experience with Vacation Planning. The last 3 years we have used them everything was stellar. Even though I will microscopically check what reservations they have made for me, I have had  no problems. I love the itinerary they make, put the document on my cell and off we go.

pseudo-dvc member

Jack


----------



## Yukonjack

Nonsuch said:


> On the bright side, rain makes the crowds much smaller.
> High quality rain gear (pants and jacket) works much better than an umbrella.
> Rain transforms ElecTRONica into something out of Blade Runner



Being from the desert SW, we actually look forward to gloomy weather sometimes, and when we were at DL last, it rained one day and we were some of the only families out and walking around IN the rain   We love the nearly year round clear skies and sun here, but it does make us miss the dreary days too


----------



## CrazyDuck

nunzia said:


> Vacation planning can if you are staying onsite. Some people have good luck with them,..I didn't..my last trip was really messed up..including my having Fantasmic tickets that were dated the day I* bought* them, so of course no good, when I opened the envelope to go to the sho... Luckily it was fixed, but this wasn't the only screw up so I'll just do my own bookings..and double check accuracy..from now on.



Yea... Recently, I have had problems with Vacation Planning as well.  I purchased some ears to be delivered to the room when we checked in.  We also ordered a card, baloons and a cake to be delivered to the room on my DD's birthday which was a few days into the trip!  Well when we checked in and went to the room the ears were there, then a few minutes later one of them shows up with the card and baloons.  ok well a few days early no harm... but when her birthday arrives and the cake didn't show up at 5pm like I ordered, I called them and they said there was a "mix up" (_Oh Really?_), and the bakery was already closed and we would have to go without!  (_Gee thanks for that!_).  So there we are, it's now 6pm and we have nothing for my DD,  I call around and got a ressie for 8 people on a Friday night (not easy), but Rainforest Cafe was willing to accommodate us after I explained the situation.  They even brought out their volcano desert thinggy and even sang "Happy Birthday" for her (_no thanks to VP_)!


----------



## thndrmatt

For our first ever DVC trip to our DVC home no less over Labor Day, our waitlist for a studio just came through!  I guess because we're inside 7 months now and some people might have swapped out to a FL trip?  We had Monday night, but now we have Sat and Sun night also.  Woo!


----------



## nunzia

Yukonjack said:


> Being from the desert SW, we actually look forward to gloomy weather sometimes, and when we were at DL last, it rained one day and we were some of the only families out and walking around IN the rain   We love the nearly year round clear skies and sun here, but it does make us miss the dreary days too


OT..and we really hate the sub zero freezing days we aren't prepared for and the tons of snow and no school..eh???
I actually LOVE the June gloom weather..as opposed to our blazingdeath June weather here.


----------



## TLPL

nunzia said:


> If you are going to the Expo (and I'm guessing you are since your ticker says so ), they offered discounted park passes last time...



I want to know more about the discounted park passes. We are planning to go to the parks earlier that week before the Expo. How does that work? Care to share your experience?


----------



## nunzia

I have a AP so didn't pay alot of attention, but my friend bought one of the ones that was good for the evening..I wish I could remember how much it was. Is ther anything online with info from the last Expo?? Anyone?? They had a desk on the Convention Center floor that sold the passes, I remember that much.


----------



## Yukonjack

nunzia said:


> OT..and we really hate the sub zero freezing days we aren't prepared for and the tons of snow and no school..eh???
> I actually LOVE the June gloom weather..as opposed to our blazingdeath June weather here.



Hah!  I know, that was some COLD weather for a few days there.  I used to live in Alaska, but have gotten pretty soft since then about cold weather.  I prefer the warm weather, but my wife and I (we both lived in N. VA for some time) miss the gloomy weather too.  Sounds wierd to people who get to experience it more often than us


----------



## Disney Princess

thndrmatt said:


> For our first ever DVC trip to our DVC home no less over Labor Day, our waitlist for a studio just came through!  I guess because we're inside 7 months now and some people might have swapped out to a FL trip?  We had Monday night, but now we have Sat and Sun night also.  Woo!



Yay!  I love to hear about waitlist successes!


----------



## Maddysdaddy

Hi All.

Regular DL visitors (3 times in the last 2 1/2 years, which isn't bad since we live in Canada).

We just got back from a Disney cruise and a few days in WDW - the primary reason we went to Florida is that we had won free flights, and figured we should max their value out.

Loved the cruise - WDW was meh.  We've definitely decided that we prefer DL (and spending a week in San Diego afterwards), and would likely only go back to WDW every 3-5 years.

Anyway... while on the cruise, we ended up signing up for DVC and it turns out that our home resort is AKL, as we were told that VGC was not available.  We were advised that for when we like to travel to DL (early March and/or the end of September) that the 7 month booking window would not be an issue.

Now that I've had time to think about it (we had to pack our house and move 3 days after we returned, as it sold with a quick possession while we were gone), I'm stressing out that we have made a big mistake in joining the DVC with a WCW resort.  It was an impulse purchase and I hadn't done enough research to know that I could have purchased into the VGC in the resale market.

Please tell me that I hopefully haven't just blown $20k.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Maddysdaddy said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Regular DL visitors (3 times in the last 2 1/2 years, which isn't bad since we live in Canada).
> 
> We just got back from a Disney cruise and a few days in WDW - the primary reason we went to Florida is that we had won free flights, and figured we should max their value out.
> 
> Loved the cruise - WDW was meh.  We've definitely decided that we prefer DL (and spending a week in San Diego afterwards), and would likely only go back to WDW every 3-5 years.
> 
> Anyway... while on the cruise, we ended up signing up for DVC and it turns out that our home resort is AKL, as we were told that VGC was not available.  We were advised that for when we like to travel to DL (early March and/or the end of September) that the 7 month booking window would not be an issue.
> 
> Now that I've had time to think about it (we had to pack our house and move 3 days after we returned, as it sold with a quick possession while we were gone), I'm stressing out that we have made a big mistake in joining the DVC with a WCW resort.  It was an impulse purchase and I hadn't done enough research to know that I could have purchased into the VGC in the resale market.
> 
> Please tell me that I hopefully haven't just blown $20k.



Wow!!! I am not sure that buying at WDW, when you aren't crazy about WDW is the best idea.  While you will have some luck at the 7-month window with VGC, I am not sure I would count on definitely getting a reservation unless you have the home advantage of the 11-month window.  I have learned that those that visit DL are not used to planning their trips that far ahead, but I think that as the VGC owners become more savvy in booking the exact times they want, it is going to be harder and harder for those trying to book at 7-months.  

Even though we live on the East Coast, we bought VGC to definitely have the 11-month window.  Since our son moved out there, we did not want to take any chances in not getting just what we wanted, when we wanted it.  

Have you returned your contracts yet?  Have you missed your window to cancel?  If not, I would sure check out the resales available.  I am just not sure how any DVC Guide could possibly assure you that you will have no issues with 7-month bookings.  And as all of us that have had DVC for some time can tell you, your vacation habits tend to change over the years.  So what you are used to doing right now, may be different a few years down the road.  

If you are too late to cancel, you are just going to have to set your clock to get up early on the first day you need to be calling MS to book.


----------



## CrazyDuck

If anything, I'd be kicking myself for not buying AKV in the resale market!


----------



## Nonsuch

Maddysdaddy said:


> Anyway... while on the cruise, we ended up signing up for DVC and it turns out that our home resort is AKL, as we were told that VGC was not available.  We were advised that for when we like to travel to DL (early March and/or the end of September) that the 7 month booking window would not be an issue.


It is true your will be able to book at 7 months for March and September, but not every day will be available.  You will never be able to visit during high demand dates.



Maddysdaddy said:


> Now that I've had time to think about it (we had to pack our house and move 3 days after we returned, as it sold with a quick possession while we were gone), I'm stressing out that we have made a big mistake in joining the DVC with a WCW resort.  It was an impulse purchase and I hadn't done enough research to know that I could have purchased into the VGC in the resale market.
> 
> Please tell me that I hopefully haven't just blown $20k.



If you have not signed your final contracts, you can still back out of the deal.
The first rule of DVC is "buy where you want to stay" 

You can buy VGC on the resale market.  New rules limit usage of resale points on non-DVC resorts (resold after March 21, 2011).

You could also go on a wait-list with Disney for points at VGC.  These would be points Disney buys back or owners who default.


----------



## kikiq

Maddysdaddy said:


> Now that I've had time to think about it (we had to pack our house and move 3 days after we returned, as it sold with a quick possession while we were gone), I'm stressing out that we have made a big mistake in joining the DVC with a WCW resort.  It was an impulse purchase and I hadn't done enough research to know that I could have purchased into the VGC in the resale market.
> 
> Please tell me that I hopefully haven't just blown $20k.



I am a little concerned about the 7 month window availability.  I know there have been several DVCers that have been able to book their dates 7 months out.  If you are flexible at 7 months on your dates, then maybe it will all work out.  I thought I could use our SSR points in January for our birthday weekend, but wasn't able to book at 7 months.  We ended up buying VGC points because we wanted specific weekends during the year.


----------



## Maddysdaddy

We signed our contracts on board the ship and are past the 10 day window.

Thanks for confirming what I have come to suspect - we're screwed.


----------



## franandaj

Maddysdaddy said:


> We signed our contracts on board the ship and are past the 10 day window.
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I have come to suspect - we're screwed.



Look at it this way, since you bought your points direct from Disney you can always trade them out for nights at the DLH if you can't get in to the VGC.  I've had great success with the waitlist.  You can always waitlist it for a few months and if nothing comes through there is almost always availability to trade out for nights at PPH or DLH.


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

Maddysdaddy said:


> Hi All.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... while on the cruise, we ended up signing up for DVC and it turns out that our home resort is AKL, as we were told that VGC was not available.  We were advised that for when we like to travel to DL (early March and/or the end of September) that the 7 month booking window would not be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me that I hopefully haven't just blown $20k.




Well we booked 7 months out for 8 nights this March and didn't have any problem...just sayin'


----------



## VallCopen

I am a VGC owner and have had to change my ressies twice after the 7 month mark, although it is spotty at certain times you can still get dates, we were able to change both times to what we wanted.  I think Christmas, Thanksgiving and July - mid August will be the toughest, but those are very expensive stays anyway.  I just called in mid Jan. and they had several 5-7 day spans available in late Feb, mid March and late April for 1 and 2 bedrooms and that was with only a few months out at best.  You might have to take a different room type or switch weeks around a bit but I think at this point it won't be to hard as long as you call right at the 7 month mark.


----------



## nunzia

Hang in there..just be willing to be adaptable and I'm sure you'll be able to stay at VGC...I do think it will be a harder place to get into than others, but still, with planning and quick calling I'm sure you will fine


----------



## Nonsuch

Maddysdaddy said:


> Thanks for confirming what I have come to suspect - we're screwed.


It's not that bad.  I booked a weekend trip for March less than 2 months in advance, it was the last 1-bedroom available.  That trip is only 2 weeks away 
I also booked a Grand Villa in June at just over 7-months, there were several dates available 

Enjoy your current ownership for a few years, and if booking at VGC is too hard sell your points and buy at VGC.


----------



## wbl2745

Maddysdaddy said:


> Thanks for confirming what I have come to suspect - we're screwed.



I wouldn't say all is lost. First, AKV are really nice. You'll get a lot longer stay using your 11 month advantage getting value rooms at Jambo House at AKL. Although I prefer DLR, WDW is not without its charms. Our home resort is VGC, but we just stayed for a week in December at AKV. Sitting on the balcony in a savannah view room watching the animals is truly unique. You won't find that at VGC.

Further, although we own at VGC, both of our trips to our "home" have been planned within about 3 months of the desired date, albeit that was in April '10 and now February '11. I'm pretty sure that summer time or holidays would be difficult. 

You can always sell and buy at VGC. You'll lose money on the deal, but it is possible. Although VGC is sold out, we added on in September '10 just after the official sold out notice went out. Further, there's always the resale market. It seems like there are always some VGC points available.

Don't dispair. WDW and AKV really are nice.


----------



## JimmyJam838

JimmyJam838 said:


> Does anyone know if Bell services will transfer the luggage between hotels at the Disneyland Resort?  We will be checking into a 1 bedroom on 2/13 at VGC.



We are back from our trip, and Bell Services did transfer luggage from the Disneyland Hotel to VGC for us.  

BTW, this time it felt like a downgrade moving from DLH to a 1 BR villa as upon checkin to the DLH they upgraded us to the Presidential Suite.  The only downside to it, is they don't leave you any dishes or cookware to use even though it has a full kitchen with 2 cooktops, 2 ovens, dishwasher and a microwave.  The cooktop, oven, and dishwasher look like they are from the 70s.


----------



## trampslady

Okay, we are headed to one of our favorite places on Earth next Wednesday for four nights at GCV.  I'm so glad we bought here!  We are only in a studio this trip (sad face), but excited nonetheless.

We've never stayed in a studio.  Advise on request for location?

And, I want to partake in the morning walk at California Adventure.  Does anyone know if they still do it and when it takes place?

Many thanks!

Theresa


----------



## rmonty02

trampslady said:


> Okay, we are headed to one of our favorite places on Earth next Wednesday for four nights at GCV.  I'm so glad we bought here!  We are only in a studio this trip (sad face), but excited nonetheless.
> 
> We've never stayed in a studio.  Advise on request for location?
> 
> And, I want to partake in the morning walk at California Adventure.  Does anyone know if they still do it and when it takes place?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Theresa



Check out this link and it has all the info! Just scroll down....
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36357487&postcount=456


----------



## Nonsuch

trampslady said:


> We've never stayed in a studio.  Advise on request for location?


6504


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

They still do the morning walk. I just stayed on the 13th. Unfortunately there was no walk on the Sunday/Monday, but it was listed in the activities the other 5 days of the week. 

Can't wait to do the walk again when we return in June! Enjoy and you'll have a great time. We have only stayed in studios so far and loved them. Another big thumbs up for 6504!!


----------



## funatdisney

We stayed in a studio for the first time last month and we had room 6504! A great room and a good view of the lagoon which is under construction. On the Grand Californian Super thread on the Disneyland side of DIS has a link to the pictures I took from the balcony of room 6504. Take a look here. Room 6504 is the the first one on the list.


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

Wondering if anyone can tell me how hard it is to get a blender as it appears "upon request"?  We will be there in 3 weeks and wanted to have a heads up (we will be in a one bedroom). Also do they sell refillable mugs at this resort? Thanks.. DL thread suggested I ask the experts here!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DISNEYFOURME said:


> Wondering if anyone can tell me how hard it is to get a blender as it appears "upon request"?  We will be there in 3 weeks and wanted to have a heads up (we will be in a one bedroom). Also do they sell refillable mugs at this resort? Thanks.. DL thread suggested I ask the experts here!



Never tried for a blender so I can't help there but they do not sell refillable mugs at DL.  They do have mugs for sale but they are a single use and then souvenir.


----------



## nunzia

I would guess it would be as easy as just calling when you get into your room and requesting your blender..they are really helpful and quick at VGC...


----------



## franandaj

The VGC is much smaller and more intimate than any WDW resort.  Any time I had a maintenance issue or anything they were VERY prompt to respond.  I've even heard of people in studios requesting proper wine glasses, and receive them in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## preedymtnwest

Wow!  I've been off lurking primarily on the DCL forum the past few months (our "free" add-on incentive cruise in November and a 7-night MR last week), and have just gotten back to this new VGC thread - great job starting it, Christopher, and thanks for all the wonderful pics and links!

Just finished reading through EVERYTHING at once (PHEW), and have a couple of questions:

- someone (don't remember who, now) wrote that they had just bought into VGC a month or two ago - I'm assuming that's non-DVC resale?  I suppose I should just bite the bullet and get on a DVC waitlist for adding on to VGC; our 100 VGC and 250 SSR points just don't do it for us for trying to get early bookings at VGC (although, to be fair, I haven't had any trouble getting our 2/10 and 4/11 dates, even when I had to wait to complete the ressie at the 7-month mark).  Anyway, does anyone have any info on how resales and/or waitlists through DVC are going?  Thanks!

- also, some late threads talk about the morning walk around DCA - good to hear it's still happening and I hope to partake this April.  But does anyone know about an early entry for Soarin' for GCH guests?  We tried to do it on our last trip and had the tickets in hand, only to be told that morning (after getting up early for it!) that they had messed up and there was a corporate day (Von's??) going on that morning, so we weren't able to go in to do early Soarin'.  They made it up to us by giving us two "special passes" that put us at the front of any line we chose for one ride (although each pass was good for 6 of us and there were 8 of us in the party ).  It really helped to be able to hop right on to Midway Mania - awesome!  But still a bummer to get up early and then not be able to do Soarin'.  Any idea if this is still an option?  Thanks again!!

It's nice to be back on with my "homeys" who love and appreciate VGC!  Can't wait to be back there in 4-1/2 weeks!!  This will be our first time to see all of WOC (not just the tests) and I'm so excited after seeing some of the videos!


----------



## wideeyedwonder

preedymtnwest said:


> Wow!  I've been off lurking primarily on the DCL forum the past few months (our "free" add-on incentive cruise in November and a 7-night MR last week



Welcome back.  How was the Mexican Riviera aboard the Disney Wonder?  We have her booked in late September, after which we get to go "home" to the Grand Cali Villas for two nights at DLR!


----------



## Donald is #1

preedymtnwest said:


> Wow!  I've been off lurking primarily on the DCL forum the past few months (our "free" add-on incentive cruise in November and a 7-night MR last week), and have just gotten back to this new VGC thread - great job starting it, Christopher, and thanks for all the wonderful pics and links!
> 
> Just finished reading through EVERYTHING at once (PHEW), and have a couple of questions:
> 
> - someone (don't remember who, now) wrote that they had just bought into VGC a month or two ago - I'm assuming that's non-DVC resale?  I suppose I should just bite the bullet and get on a DVC waitlist for adding on to VGC; our 100 VGC and 250 SSR points just don't do it for us for trying to get early bookings at VGC (although, to be fair, I haven't had any trouble getting our 2/10 and 4/11 dates, even when I had to wait to complete the ressie at the 7-month mark).  Anyway, does anyone have any info on how resales and/or waitlists through DVC are going?  Thanks!
> 
> - also, some late threads talk about the morning walk around DCA - good to hear it's still happening and I hope to partake this April.  But does anyone know about an early entry for Soarin' for GCH guests?  We tried to do it on our last trip and had the tickets in hand, only to be told that morning (after getting up early for it!) that they had messed up and there was a corporate day (Von's??) going on that morning, so we weren't able to go in to do early Soarin'.  They made it up to us by giving us two "special passes" that put us at the front of any line we chose for one ride (although each pass was good for 6 of us and there were 8 of us in the party ).  It really helped to be able to hop right on to Midway Mania - awesome!  But still a bummer to get up early and then not be able to do Soarin'.  Any idea if this is still an option?  Thanks again!!
> 
> It's nice to be back on with my "homeys" who love and appreciate VGC!  Can't wait to be back there in 4-1/2 weeks!!  This will be our first time to see all of WOC (not just the tests) and I'm so excited after seeing some of the videos!



In case you missed it, DVC is changing the rules for resales after 3/20.  Basically for any ROFR submittal that occurs after 3/20, the points will not have all of the benefits as buying directly (or prior to 3/20).  Basically, the points can't be used to trade out (including trading out to DCL or non-DVC resorts).


----------



## preedymtnwest

wideeyedwonder said:


> Welcome back.  How was the Mexican Riviera aboard the Disney Wonder?  We have her booked in late September, after which we get to go "home" to the Grand Cali Villas for two nights at DLR!



We had a great time - I was all worked up beforehand with the "bad" reports, but we didn't notice anything "wrong" or having slipped since our past two cruises on the Wonder.  Of course, this was our first 7-day and with the extra time on the ship, and the variety of things to do, we really really didn't want to get off the boat when it was over!  Since we were relatively early in the MR cruises, I checked out your Panama Canal reports often - thanks!    I envy the long cruise you took, but like many, it was too long for us and in the middle of school (even though I would argue the educational benefits of going through the Canal, it's getting harder and harder to take the kids out for any amount of time as they get older).

I was, of course, on the meet thread for our 2/20-2/27 cruise, and many have posted their impressions of the cruise since we got back, so check it out.  I can barely handle the time my lurking-on-the-boards obsession takes, so no big trip report for me, but I think a couple of my meet-mates did post links to reports.

I wish we had time to do VGC before or after, but the cruise took all of mid-winter break, and we had already taken our kids out of school in November to add on a few days at VB (awesome!) and our first trip to our original home, SSR (as a sleeping place to visit WWOHP).  The one thing that made getting off the boat and going home bearable was knowing that we would be back at DL and VGC in a little over 5 weeks.

"In case you missed it, DVC is changing the rules for resales after 3/20. Basically for any ROFR submittal that occurs after 3/20, the points will not have all of the benefits as buying directly (or prior to 3/20). Basically, the points can't be used to trade out (including trading out to DCL or non-DVC resorts)."

Thanks, Donald is #1 - I'd heard this but haven't looked into the details yet.  If I add on to VGC, it's primarily to go to VGC and be able to book at 11 months.  I've just about decided that it's not worth it to use points for DCL, and so far, I'm always borrowing rather than figuring out how to use my points!  Since I was a Disney fan well before we had kids, I anticipate that we'll still go even when they get too "old" (until they maybe have kids of their own and we start over again!), and we always have 350 points without restriction.  But it's a good thing to keep in mind - thanks.  It was interesting that someone just bought into VGC recently, so I was wondering about availability.


----------



## franandaj

preedymtnwest said:


> Anyway, does anyone have any info on how resales and/or waitlists through DVC are going?  Thanks!



I just completed two resale add-ons so I don't have information about DVC based add ons, but my guide told me that the only contracts that Disney is buying back and exercising ROFR is the Beach Club, so if I made an offer under $82 per point, they would be likely to exercise ROFR.

That said, perhaps Disney is not exercising their right to ROFR much for the VGC at this point.  However after 3/20/11 the price of resale contracts might plummet, and either Disney is planning on buying back a ton of contracts so they will not let the resale market go to **** in a handbasket, so that they can take over the resale market....I have a feeling they have realized that the resale market is stronger than they thought and want more points in their arsenal.


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> ...perhaps Disney is not exercising their right to ROFR much for the VGC at this point.  However after 3/20/11 the price of resale contracts might plummet, and either Disney is planning on buying back a ton of contracts so they will not let the resale market go to **** in a handbasket, so that they can take over the resale market....I have a feeling they have realized that the resale market is stronger than they thought and want more points in their arsenal.


It does make sense that Disney would want to buy back more points.  It is added profit to buy and resell points, with little extra expense.

I would not expect the resale prices at VGC to "plummet" since the resort is new and there are few available resales.


----------



## bigAWL

What's the quickest walk from DCA to the VGC?  Is it possible to leave DCA, enter the GCH through the entrance by GRR, walk around the pool area, and enter the Villas section directly from the outside?  Or do you have to walk through the hallways to enter the villas section?


----------



## boiseflyfisher

bigAWL said:


> What's the quickest walk from DCA to the VGC?  Is it possible to leave DCA, enter the GCH through the entrance by GRR, walk around the pool area, and enter the Villas section directly from the outside?  Or do you have to walk through the hallways to enter the villas section?



You can cut through the pool area to get to the villas section.  We rarely walk through the lobby if we are returning from DCA.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

boiseflyfisher said:


> You can cut through the pool area to get to the villas section.  We rarely walk through the lobby if we are returning from DCA.



Same here.


----------



## blackjackdelta

bigAWL said:


> What's the quickest walk from DCA to the VGC? Is it possible to leave DCA, enter the GCH through the entrance by GRR, walk around the pool area, and enter the Villas section directly from the outside? Or do you have to walk through the hallways to enter the villas section?


 
We also cut thru the pool area to get thru WWS snacks or just back thru to the DCA entrance.

Jack


----------



## franandaj

boiseflyfisher said:


> You can cut through the pool area to get to the villas section.  We rarely walk through the lobby if we are returning from DCA.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Same here.





blackjackdelta said:


> We also cut thru the pool area to get thru WWS snacks or just back thru to the DCA entrance.
> 
> Jack



Every time I've stayed, my key won't seem to open the pool gate, someone else has had to let me in.


----------



## Nonsuch

boiseflyfisher said:


> You can cut through the pool area to get to the villas section.  We rarely walk through the lobby if we are returning from DCA.


The all gates to the pool requires a hotel key, and I have had some problems with the lock near White Water Snacks.  I have seen other guest having difficulty with this entrance.  The pool exits near VGC are marked EMERGENCY EXIT, but are OK to use.  A cast member said the signs are needed to comply with California Laws.


----------



## Smltown96

Wow, finally got through the whole thread.  New VGC DVC owner as of 9/10...guess we just made it!!  Thanks for the thread, so much good information and help here.  Can't wait for our first trip "home" 6/14 to 6/19.  Been to DL over 20 times and neve stayed on property!


----------



## mdsd8700

Smltown96 said:


> Wow, finally got through the whole thread.  New VGC DVC owner as of 9/10...guess we just made it!!  Thanks for the thread, so much good information and help here.  Can't wait for our first trip "home" 6/14 to 6/19.  Been to DL over 20 times and neve stayed on property!



Congrats on becoming a DVC member and Welcome!  We don't own at VGC but absolutely *love* it there!   How exciting that your first on-site stay will be as owners.  You will not be disappointed.  Have awesome trip.


----------



## nunzia

Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## stopher1

Smltown96 said:


> Wow, finally got through the whole thread.  New VGC DVC owner as of 9/10...guess we just made it!!  Thanks for the thread, so much good information and help here.  Can't wait for our first trip "home" 6/14 to 6/19.  Been to DL over 20 times and neve stayed on property!



Awesome!  Congrats, and Welcome Home!


----------



## thelionqueen

Hi all!
Just wanted to share in our excitement at our first trip home this month!  We are doing a Disney Cruise from March 20th-27th, and going "home" to VGC on the 27th for 5 fun filled days/nights...I absolutely cannot wait!!!

I have to admit I've always been a Disneyland Hotel snob and never stayed at VGC, but I'm there soon...its gorgeous and I'm SO Happy to own there


----------



## jforever52

Just a quick question.  We became owners of VGC in July 2010 and have used our points to take two long weekends (once at Disneyland Hotel and once at Paradise Pier because VGC was unavailable).  We live about 8 hours away so long weekends work out fine for us.  My family of 4 is staying in a studios at VGC in May for a week and are super excited about it.  It will be our first stay at our home resort since purchasing the DVC last year.  We are also going to see the Dodgers and the Angels play that week.  We wanted to hit up the Padres as well but their home game schedule didn't work out with when we are going. 

My husband and I wanted to take one more weekend trip to DL before our annual passes expire in October of this year.  No studios were available so I just booked a one bedroom for the weekend.  I thought that getting to stay at VGC was worth the extra points (staying at the other Disneyland Hotels would have been approximatley 10-15 points less).  Now I am wondering whether the splurge is worth it.

What do you think?  Should I stick with the one-bedroom for the 2 of us or switch over to another Disneyland Hotel?  We are staying for 3 nights...no kids!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nonsuch

jforever52 said:


> ...I thought that getting to stay at VGC was worth the extra points (staying at the other Disneyland Hotels would have been approximatley 10-15 points less).  Now I am wondering whether the splurge is worth it.
> 
> What do you think?  Should I stick with the one-bedroom for the 2 of us or switch over to another Disneyland Hotel?  We are staying for 3 nights...no kids!


Stay in the one-bedroom, it is worth the extra points.
WARNING:  Once you stay in a one-bedroom you might not want to go back to a studio.


----------



## Disney Princess

thelionqueen said:


> Hi all!
> Just wanted to share in our excitement at our first trip home this month!  We are doing a Disney Cruise from March 20th-27th, and going "home" to VGC on the 27th for 5 fun filled days/nights...I absolutely cannot wait!!!
> 
> I have to admit I've always been a Disneyland Hotel snob and never stayed at VGC, but I'm there soon...its gorgeous and I'm SO Happy to own there



What a wonderful vacation - a cruise and a 5-night stay at VGC!!  Enjoy it, and PLEASE post pictures when you get back.


----------



## Disney Princess

jforever52 said:


> Just a quick question.  We became owners of VGC in July 2010 and have used our points to take two long weekends (once at Disneyland Hotel and once at Paradise Pier because VGC was unavailable).  We live about 8 hours away so long weekends work out fine for us.  My family of 4 is staying in a studios at VGC in May for a week and are super excited about it.  It will be our first stay at our home resort since purchasing the DVC last year.  We are also going to see the Dodgers and the Angels play that week.  We wanted to hit up the Padres as well but their home game schedule didn't work out with when we are going.
> 
> My husband and I wanted to take one more weekend trip to DL before our annual passes expire in October of this year.  No studios were available so I just booked a one bedroom for the weekend.  I thought that getting to stay at VGC was worth the extra points (staying at the other Disneyland Hotels would have been approximatley 10-15 points less).  Now I am wondering whether the splurge is worth it.
> 
> What do you think?  Should I stick with the one-bedroom for the 2 of us or switch over to another Disneyland Hotel?  We are staying for 3 nights...no kids!
> 
> Thanks for your help!





Nonsuch said:


> Stay in the one-bedroom, it is worth the extra points.
> WARNING:  Once you stay in a one-bedroom you might not want to go back to a studio.



I agree with Nonsuch.  Enjoy a romantic getaway in the 1BR!  Splurge and enjoy it!!  Now, if after your first stay at the VGC you HATE it and want to switch (which you won't ) then you can call and switch.  

If you are wanting to save on points, don't forget to go on the waitlist for the studio - it just may come through.  But be careful: if you go on the waitlist and it comes through, will you have enough time in your use year to bank those points, use them, etc.?

And finally - when will you be there in May?  We FINALLY get to use our points at VGC May 18-24.  Our in-laws will be joining us.


----------



## kikiq

jforever52 said:


> What do you think?  Should I stick with the one-bedroom for the 2 of us or switch over to another Disneyland Hotel?  We are staying for 3 nights...no kids!



Oh no, keep the one bedroom!!!  Treat yourself.  Having an one bedroom is truly like having a home away from home.


----------



## kikiq

Nonsuch said:


> Stay in the one-bedroom, it is worth the extra points.
> WARNING:  Once you stay in a one-bedroom you might not want to go back to a studio.



So true, we booked a last minute to WDW last November and there weren't any studios available anywhere for our dates (yes, even at SSR)  We took the one bedroom at SSR and it was wonderful.  Even my DH said that he's not sure he could stay in a studio again even at VGC!


----------



## stopher1

kikiq said:


> Oh no, keep the one bedroom!!!  Treat yourself.  Having an one bedroom is truly like having a home away from home.



I agree.  Keep the one bedroom!  Very nice.


----------



## franandaj

jforever52 said:


> What do you think?  Should I stick with the one-bedroom for the 2 of us or switch over to another Disneyland Hotel?  We are staying for 3 nights...no kids!
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Oh yeah! Totally stay with the 1 bedroom, the jacuzzi tub itself justifies it enough.  Bring along some easy food and having the full kitchen will totally make it worth it.  While you may not actually cook in the room (though I do often) having a stove and oven as opposed to just a microwave will definitely be a benefit.  I just love having the separate area to live/hang out vs sleep.  

Now that we are point heavy (added on, and there is no F&W Festival), we may be using our points for 1 br's instead of studios (which is how we initially bought in).  Also we never thought of doing NYE at VGC, but since we have so many unused F&W points leftover, we've actually booked a 1BR at 76 points per night!    But I love the idea that after we come home from the festivities I can put a Brekkie casserole (that I make at home) in the oven on delay bake and it will be ready at 8AM in time for the broadcast of the Rose Parade! We can watch it, check out and head home...I would say that if it's just you and the hubby go for the one bedroom.

But like everyone else, it will be hard to go back.  It was hard for us to go to the studios after our trips to WDW in the other units, but I rationilize it in that we live less than 1/2 an hour away, why are we really staying there anyways!  Much less OWNING there!


----------



## hot_mama

We are staying at VGC on points for the first time next week.  Does the 2 bdrm villas have an itouch dock?  Also has anyone used the grills to cook steaks on? If so, how did that turn out?  Any tips would be appreciated as we usually visit WDW and know that DLR is quite different.  We will arrive on Sunday and check out on Friday, staying in a 2 bdrm.  We are so excited.


----------



## JimmyJam838

If I remember correctly, the clock/radio in the master bedroom has an ipod dock.  I've never stayed in a 2 bedroom yet, so don't know if there is one in it.


----------



## Longhairbear

hot_mama said:


> We are staying at VGC on points for the first time next week.  Does the 2 bdrm villas have an itouch dock?  Also has anyone used the grills to cook steaks on? If so, how did that turn out?  Any tips would be appreciated as we usually visit WDW and know that DLR is quite different.  We will arrive on Sunday and check out on Friday, staying in a 2 bdrm.  We are so excited.



You get the grill utensils from guest services in the lobby, the grill is great. We've used them many times.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Longhairbear said:


> You get the grill utensils from guest services in the lobby, the grill is great. We've used them many times.



They are nice grills!  I don't think they get very much use.  We try to grill at least once every trip.


----------



## funatdisney

hot_mama said:


> We are staying at VGC on points for the first time next week.  Does the 2 bdrm villas have an itouch dock?  Also has anyone used the grills to cook steaks on? If so, how did that turn out?  Any tips would be appreciated as we usually visit WDW and know that DLR is quite different.  We will arrive on Sunday and check out on Friday, staying in a 2 bdrm.  We are so excited.



We grill London broil most of the time we stay at the VGC. I love it and it is so easy to do. I suggest that you grill a little more than you need and have steak and eggs for breakfast the next morning. We also make sandwiches with the leftover meat as well.


----------



## stitch1094

VGC is NOT our home resort.

My family has never been to DL and we were thinking of going in the summer of 2012 (boys would LOVE Cars Land).

How difficult will it be to get a 2BR at the 7 month mark?  Is this just wishful thinking or will I have a decent shot?  

Thanks!


----------



## jforever52

Disney Princess said:


> And finally - when will you be there in May?  We FINALLY get to use our points at VGC May 18-24.  Our in-laws will be joining us.



We are going May 8-15 so we will just miss you!  We'll make sure that they get everything in tip-top shape before you get there though!


----------



## jforever52

Thanks all for "twisting my arm"   We'll keep the 1 bedroom!


----------



## hot_mama

stitch1094 said:


> VGC is NOT our home resort.
> 
> My family has never been to DL and we were thinking of going in the summer of 2012 (boys would LOVE Cars Land).
> 
> How difficult will it be to get a 2BR at the 7 month mark?  Is this just wishful thinking or will I have a decent shot?
> 
> Thanks!



It is not my home resort either, and I had no problem booking our 2 bdrm for next week.  I think the smaller units fill up faster due to the amount of points it takes for a 2 bdrm.

Thanks to all for your info and ideas about the grills.  We will definately use them, and I love the idea of cooking extra for steak & eggs or even steak sandwiches.  We are from texas and love our leftovers for breakfast!

Still not 100% sure if there is an itouch or ipod dock though, we are trying to decide if we need to bring ours. (my husband has to have it to sleep) So if anyone knows for sure that would be great!


----------



## hot_mama

Longhairbear said:


> You get the grill utensils from guest services in the lobby, the grill is great. We've used them many times.


Thanks!



funatdisney said:


> We grill London broil most of the time we stay at the VGC. I love it and it is so easy to do. I suggest that you grill a little more than you need and have steak and eggs for breakfast the next morning. We also make sandwiches with the leftover meat as well.



Great suggestion!


----------



## hot_mama

Do you guys suggest we do online check in?


----------



## CrazyDuck

hot_mama said:


> Do you guys suggest we do online check in?



I don't think it is an option at VGC.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

stitch1094 said:


> VGC is NOT our home resort.
> 
> My family has never been to DL and we were thinking of going in the summer of 2012 (boys would LOVE Cars Land).
> 
> How difficult will it be to get a 2BR at the 7 month mark?  Is this just wishful thinking or will I have a decent shot?
> 
> Thanks!



If you have any flexibility for when you stay, you might try for early to mid-June.  Most schools in California don't get out until mid-June and this may decrease your competition.  We own at BWV and have been able to book a 2 BR in late June, 2010 and 2 studios in late June, 2011.

Another option is mid to late August.  Some schools in CA go back by mid-August; again, lowering your competition.  We have often found great hotel rates during that time of year.  Actual points rates in August, however, are higher than in most of June.

You should also be aware that DL gets an influx of guests on the days before and after the summer block-outs start for those holding SoCal APs. In 2010, that meant you wanted to avoid the Parks on June 21-22 and August 22-23.

Best of luck -- Suzanne


----------



## CrazyDuck

SuzanneSLO said:


> stitch1094 said:
> 
> 
> 
> VGC is NOT our home resort.
> 
> My family has never been to DL and we were thinking of going in the summer of 2012 (boys would LOVE Cars Land).
> 
> How difficult will it be to get a 2BR at the 7 month mark?  Is this just wishful thinking or will I have a decent shot?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any flexibility for when you stay, you might try for early to mid-June.  Most schools in California don't get out until mid-June and this may decrease your competition.  We own at BWV and have been able to book a 2 BR in late June, 2010 and 2 studios in late June, 2011.
> 
> Another option is mid to late August.  Some schools in CA go back by mid-August; again, lowering your competition.  We have often found great hotel rates during that time of year.  Actual points rates in August, however, are higher than in most of June.
> 
> You should also be aware that DL gets an influx of guests on the days before and after the summer block-outs start for those holding SoCal APs. In 2010, that meant you wanted to avoid the Parks on June 21-22 and August 22-23.
> 
> Best of luck -- Suzanne
Click to expand...


There is no gurantee that Cars Land will be open in early June...  Everyone is speculating that they are trying to get it open for summer, but we all know how DL is great at letting calendar dates slip....  To be safe I'd shoot for late summer or early fall, as that project is just massive (much bigger than a sprinkler show)!


----------



## Disney Princess

jforever52 said:


> We are going May 8-15 so we will just miss you!  We'll make sure that they get everything in tip-top shape before you get there though!



Bummer that we'll miss each other, but thanks for getting it ready for us.


----------



## nunzia

SuzanneSLO said:


> If you have any flexibility for when you stay, you might try for early to mid-June.  Most schools in California don't get out until mid-June and this may decrease your competition.  We own at BWV and have been able to book a 2 BR in late June, 2010 and 2 studios in late June, 2011.
> 
> Another option is mid to late August.  Some schools in CA go back by mid-August; again, lowering your competition.  We have often found great hotel rates during that time of year.  Actual points rates in August, however, are higher than in most of June.
> 
> You should also be aware that DL gets an influx of guests on the days before and after the summer block-outs start for those holding SoCal APs. In 2010, that meant you wanted to avoid the Parks on June 21-22 and* August 22-23*.
> 
> Best of luck -- Suzanne



...and OF COURSE I'll be there then for my after Expo park time...oh wait..you siad 2010...I don't have the AP dates handy for 2011...have to go look. OHHH NOO!! All APS are OPEN for those dates...aaiigghhhh


----------



## monami7

We passed ROFR this week for 160 pts at VGC!!!!

We are so happy we now own at our very favorite Resort!!


----------



## thelionqueen

Disney Princess said:


> What a wonderful vacation - a cruise and a 5-night stay at VGC!!  Enjoy it, and PLEASE post pictures when you get back.



Definitely!!!!!


----------



## letitsnow

We will be going for the very first time on points staying in a 1br. We are so excited! We have been trying to purchase DVC for a few years now and just recently closed on a resale! 

We will be staying July 19-25. Are there any things that only DVC members can do? I started reading this thread and made it to page 3. I have a long way to go, but I have until July to read it all. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. 

FYI we have been AP holders for the past 5 years so I am more looking for information about staying at the Villas. I know you all have alot of information for me, right?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nonsuch

letitsnow said:


> We will be staying July 19-25.


Welcome Home 


letitsnow said:


> Are there any things that only DVC members can do?


No.  VGC is small compared to the overall hotel, so no special programs are offered.


letitsnow said:


> I started reading this thread and made it to page 3.


The original owners thread is also required reading


----------



## blackjackdelta

I probably missed it but to DVC people pay the new parking fee?

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

blackjackdelta said:


> I probably missed it but to DVC people pay the new parking fee?


I asked while checking in last weekend, and DVC does not pay for self-parking 
My final room bill had the usual total:  $0.00


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nonsuch said:


> I asked while checking in last weekend, and DVC does not pay for self-parking
> My final room bill had the usual total: $0.00


 

Thanks, I have seen older posts but nothing recent

Jack


----------



## arthur06

I really need a "perfect" resale to come along! Looking at this thread, I know that I want some VGC points! You guys are so lucky to own here!


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

another stupid question... 1 bedroom villa have a hairdryer?  As time gets closer, i find myself laying in bed thinking of things!!!  I assume they must since they have everything else you could need.. but don't need to get there and find out they don't!!


----------



## BeccaG

DISNEYFOURME said:


> another stupid question... 1 bedroom villa have a hairdryer?  As time gets closer, i find myself laying in bed thinking of things!!!  I assume they must since they have everything else you could need.. but don't need to get there and find out they don't!!



Yup!  I'd actually be surprised if the studio did not have one too, but in the 1 or 2 BR I have usually found the dryer in the master bath in a black bag labeled dryer.  I think that's where it is suppose to be


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

BeccaG said:


> Yup!  I'd actually be surprised if the studio did not have one too, but in the 1 or 2 BR I have usually found the dryer in the master bath in a black bag labeled dryer.  I think that's where it is suppose to be



Yes, each villa has a hair dryer. Like BeccaG said, it is in a labeled black back in the bathroom.



Btw, I spoke to my guide while I was at DLR last week and he said there is a growing waiting list for VGC. 120 pp, no incentives except for points from 2010 if your waitlist comes through before your desired use year month is passed. They are trying to push SSR with 99/pt. He talked about being able to book VGC at 7 months with the SSR points, but we decided to waitlist VGC instead and are considering Aulani. 

This was also our first time in a studio and there were stains on the chairs and the sofa was badly frayed. We couldn't open our patio door the last night because the people above us were smoking quite a bit on their balcony and the smell/smoke was very strong. We notified the front desk but we checked out early the next morning so I don't know what came out of it.


----------



## bigAWL

Thanks to those who responded to my last question about getting to the villas through the pool area.  Now that I've caught up on the entire thread, I will certainly be back from time to time with more questions.

I don't think I saw any details here about the early access to DCA.  If the park opens at 10am, what time can GCH/VGC guest get into DCA for WoC FPs?  What else can you do during that time?  Soarin'?  TSMM?

And is Toon Town Morning Madness available if you are staying on DVC points?  Or is a vacation package the only way to get it?


----------



## nunzia

curiouslittleoyster said:


> Yes, each villa has a hair dryer. Like BeccaG said, it is in a labeled black back in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I spoke to my guide while I was at DLR last week and he said there is a growing waiting list for VGC. 120 pp, no incentives except for points from 2010 if your waitlist comes through before your desired use year month is passed. They are trying to push SSR with 99/pt. He talked about being able to book VGC at 7 months with the SSR points, but we decided to waitlist VGC instead and are considering Aulani.
> 
> This was also our first time in a studio and there were stains on the chairs and the sofa was badly frayed. We couldn't open our patio door the last night because the people above us were smoking quite a bit on their balcony and the smell/smoke was very strong. We notified the front desk but we checked out early the next morning so I don't know what came out of it.



I hope you reported the stains and poor condition of the couch as well. We sure don't need our villas slipping in quality.

So glad I bought those extra 50 before they all sold out and I was lucky my user year was the last to go.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

bigAWL said:


> And is Toon Town Morning Madness available if you are staying on DVC points?  Or is a vacation package the only way to get it?



Toon town Morning Madness is only available through a vacation package.


----------



## kikiq

curiouslittleoyster said:


> Btw, I spoke to my guide while I was at DLR last week and he said there is a growing waiting list for VGC. 120 pp, no incentives except for points from 2010 if your waitlist comes through before your desired use year month is passed. They are trying to push SSR with 99/pt. He talked about being able to book VGC at 7 months with the SSR points, but we decided to waitlist VGC instead and are considering Aulani.



SSR is our other home resort.  We were unavailable to book our birthdays and anniversary weekends at 7 months with our SSR points (January, MLK weekend and July weekend).  When we went to talk to our guide about Aulani, we ended up buying VGC points instead.  The times we have traditionally like to stay at VGC are during busy times.  We rather take our chances at 7 months at Aulani for a mountain view and have the 11 month window at VGC.

There have folks that have been successful at 7 months for their desired dates.  But if you aren't flexible in your vacation dates, then I would wait for those points.


----------



## Nonsuch

curiouslittleoyster said:


> ...the sofa was badly frayed.


This will be an ongoing problem.  The sofa material is rough, which will grab clothing and cause seams to tear.  


curiouslittleoyster said:


> ...the people above us were smoking quite a bit on their balcony and the smell/smoke was very strong.


Officially the balconies are non-smoking, but unofficially the hotel ignores the issue.  I have observed smoking on balconies during many trips to the grand.


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

nunzia said:


> I hope you reported the stains and poor condition of the couch as well. We sure don't need our villas slipping in quality.
> 
> So glad I bought those extra 50 before they all sold out and I was lucky my user year was the last to go.




Yes, we reported the stains and poor condition as well. I was really disappointed about that. 

I wish I had bought additional points before. We almost added on another 150 shortly before they sold out, but we decided we didn't need more points...we are kicking ourselves now.


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

Nonsuch said:


> This will be an ongoing problem.  The sofa material is rough, which will grab clothing and cause seams to tear.
> 
> Officially the balconies are non-smoking, but unofficially the hotel ignores the issue.  I have observed smoking on balconies during many trips to the grand.




Yes, I agree that I can see this as an ongoing problem.  The sofas tend to show dips and sag easily, too, because of the way they are constructed. I hadn't notice this much wear and tear in previous units, though.

That is too bad about the smoking problem especially since we are sensitive to smoke and like to leave our patio doors open to enjoy the sounds of the park.


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

kikiq said:


> SSR is our other home resort.  We were unavailable to book our birthdays and anniversary weekends at 7 months with our SSR points (January, MLK weekend and July weekend).  When we went to talk to our guide about Aulani, we ended up buying VGC points instead.  The times we have traditionally like to stay at VGC are during busy times.  We rather take our chances at 7 months at Aulani for a mountain view and have the 11 month window at VGC.
> 
> There have folks that have been successful at 7 months for their desired dates.  But if you aren't flexible in your vacation dates, then I would wait for those points.



We decided to waitlist for a 50 pt add on at VGC just for those same reasons. We currently have 210 at VGC but it is not enough to secure a 1 br for the times we always like to stay(usually stay about 3 or 4 days in December and and Halloween weekend) and went ahead and purchased 100 at Aulani today.


----------



## jforever52

FYI, we stayed at the Disneyland Hotel in February of this year.  We were alotted 2 free cars in the self-parking area because we were DVC.  Other hotel guests were charged $15 per day.


----------



## JimmyJam838

bigAWL said:


> I don't think I saw any details here about the early access to DCA.  If the park opens at 10am, what time can GCH/VGC guest get into DCA for WoC FPs?  What else can you do during that time?  Soarin'?  TSMM?



When we were there in Feb, you could get in at 9 to get Woc FPs.  I've seen a line before starting to form before 8:30 when I went down to white water snacks to get breakfast.  

I believe Soarin' opens up early.  I'm not sure if it is open at 9, but it's opened at 9:30 in the past.


----------



## stopher1

curiouslittleoyster said:


> We decided to waitlist for a 50 pt add on at VGC just for those same reasons. We currently have 210 at VGC but it is not enough to secure a 1 br for the times we always like to stay(usually stay about 3 or 4 days in December and and Halloween weekend) *and went ahead and purchased 100 at Aulani today.*



How exciting for you!  Congrats!


----------



## toocherie

Nonsuch said:


> Officially the balconies are non-smoking, but unofficially the hotel ignores the issue.  I have observed smoking on balconies during many trips to the grand.



So what other rules are they going to ignore?  Does this mean that I can 'steal' the robes, towels and kitchen equipment without repercussion too? 

ALL rules need to be enforced -- period, the end.  If someone above, below or next to me is smoking on their balcony the front desk will get constant phone calls or personal visits until it is rectified.  And they'd better charge the offender the $250 cleaning fee.  As an owner I don't want to pay a smidgen for it and I certainly don't want a unit that smells of smoke.

Friends and I stayed in a 2 bedroom a couple of weeks ago and we were very careful with all of the furnishings not to cause damage, spills etc.  It didn't take a tremendous amount of effort.


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

stopher1 said:


> How exciting for you!  Congrats!



Thank you! We are very excited about Aulani and are hoping to stay there late next year.



toocherie said:


> So what other rules are they going to ignore?  Does this mean that I can 'steal' the robes, towels and kitchen equipment without repercussion too?
> 
> ALL rules need to be enforced -- period, the end.  If someone above, below or next to me is smoking on their balcony the front desk will get constant phone calls or personal visits until it is rectified.  And they'd better charge the offender the $250 cleaning fee.  As an owner I don't want to pay a smidgen for it and I certainly don't want a unit that smells of smoke.
> 
> Friends and I stayed in a 2 bedroom a couple of weeks ago and we were very careful with all of the furnishings not to cause damage, spills etc.  It didn't take a tremendous amount of effort.



I completely agree. We are also very careful during our stays and we treat the rooms as if they were our home because we do consider it our home. That studio was the first time for me to see a villa there in such condition. In addition to letting the front desk know, we also told our guide and contacted member services. Apparently, the issue needed to be forwarded to a couple different people but I was told I would receive a response soon. I'll post an update here.


----------



## Nonsuch

toocherie said:


> ALL rules need to be enforced -- period, the end.  If someone above, below or next to me is smoking on their balcony the front desk will get constant phone calls or personal visits until it is rectified.


I don't like smoking at the Grand, so don't blame the messenger 
I suspect that some smokers stay at the Grand because every room has a balcony.


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

Ok so we leave for our long anticipated trip in 2 more days but the posting of crowds there and rainy forecast is adding to my stress!  My question is if the weather is low 60's do people still swim? Is pool heated? I know 60 degrees here near Chicago has people in shorts and flip flops but not sure what we will expect in CA?  Thinking I should redo some of my packing!?! Hhheeeelllpppp!


----------



## wbl2745

DISNEYFOURME said:


> Ok so we leave for our long anticipated trip in 2 more days but the posting of crowds there and rainy forecast is adding to my stress!  My question is if the weather is low 60's do people still swim? Is pool heated? I know 60 degrees here near Chicago has people in shorts and flip flops but not sure what we will expect in CA?  Thinking I should redo some of my packing!?! Hhheeeelllpppp!



I wouldn't worry about whether "people swim" only about whether you'd like to swim. Agreeably, 60 is a little cool, but the pools are heated and there is a hot tub. My brother jumps in his hot tub in the middle of a snow storm here in Utah. You probably don't want to lay about on the lounges, but swimming might be OK. 

We were at WDW in early December and there were huge crowds, totally unexpected. I think that Disney is learning how to draw crowds year-around, which makes sense for them. Just adjust your plans. Use Fast Passes to their fullest. Consider eating off hours. Get the World of Color Picnics so that you have better viewing of the show. Do off-the-beaten-track sort of things. Take a tour like the Cruisin' California Segway Tour, or the Art of the Grand Californian Tour. 

You'll have a great time! VGC is fantastic!


----------



## franandaj

DISNEYFOURME said:


> Ok so we leave for our long anticipated trip in 2 more days but the posting of crowds there and rainy forecast is adding to my stress!  My question is if the weather is low 60's do people still swim? Is pool heated? I know 60 degrees here near Chicago has people in shorts and flip flops but not sure what we will expect in CA?  Thinking I should redo some of my packing!?! Hhheeeelllpppp!



It's supposed to rain on and off starting tonight through Tuesday.


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

wbl2745 said:


> I wouldn't worry about whether "people swim" only about whether you'd like to swim. Agreeably, 60 is a little cool, but the pools are heated and there is a hot tub. My brother jumps in his hot tub in the middle of a snow storm here in Utah. You probably don't want to lay about on the lounges, but swimming ok.
> You'll have a great time! VGC is fantastic!



well thats the the whole thing keeping me calm is that the resort looks like its amazing and we are finally trying a one bedroom (instead of studio)! We will be there 8 nights (6 day park pass) so we can take it slow if crowds are too crazy. Swimming will be great to entertain my 2 girls (8 and 14) else I will have to listen to them whine about us not being at WDW as our usual spring break trip.


----------



## Nonsuch

DISNEYFOURME said:


> ...we are finally trying a one bedroom (instead of studio)!


You will love the one bedroom (and the two bathrooms)  
It will be hard to go back to a studio 
I hope you get a great view 



DISNEYFOURME said:


> ...We will be there 8 nights (6 day park pass) so we can take it slow if crowds are too crazy.


It seems you might get some rain, but the crowds will be much smaller. Bring rain gear, and enjoy the short lines 



DISNEYFOURME said:


> ...Swimming will be great to entertain my 2 girls (8 and 14) else I will have to listen to them whine about us not being at WDW as our usual spring break trip.


I'm sure they will not miss waiting in bus lines, in fact they might whine about the buses during your next WDW trip


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

Thanks NONSUCH! I totally agree (with all your points!) gotta go to bed..early flight tomorrow a.m.!!  Soooooo excited!


----------



## stopher1

DISNEYFOURME said:


> ... we are finally trying a one bedroom (instead of studio)! We will be there 8 nights



That is so very, very cool!  I am envious.  How awesome for you.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Nonsuch

I have previously posted a floor by floor map of VGC, but thought it would be nice to show the villa numbers from the exterior 

View from Pool:






View from Redwood Creek Challenge Trail:






View from Paradise Pier (Jumpin' Jellyfish):


----------



## preedymtnwest

Wow, Nonsuch, I didn't see those pics before - that is awesome!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nunzia

Wow.that is great. Thanks!


----------



## stopher1

Very nice job Nonsuch... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nonsuch

preedymtnwest said:


> Wow, Nonsuch, I didn't see those pics before - that is awesome!  Thanks for sharing!


No one had seen those pictures before 
I took the photos a few weeks ago, and added the room numbers yesterday


----------



## preedymtnwest

Nonsuch said:


> No one had seen those pictures before
> I took the photos a few weeks ago, and added the room numbers yesterday



Oops, my bad. I misread that you had posted them before but you said a floor plan, not the outside pics.

I especially like the color coding!  Wish the member site had something similar for all the resorts, but then I'm sure those of us who stress about those things would drive them crazy requesting certain rooms!


----------



## marts35

Maps are good, but the visual on these shots is awesome. Thanks so much.  I see it's still beautiful even when we are waiting to get to go again.   It makes me want to print them out and check them off as we get to stay in each one.  We do love our Villas at the Disney Grand Californian!


----------



## jforever52

Nonsuch said:


> No one had seen those pictures before
> I took the photos a few weeks ago, and added the room numbers yesterday



Thanks for posting those pictures.  They rock!!!    It is so much easier figuring out what type of view the rooms have using them.


----------



## Nonsuch

preedymtnwest said:


> I especially like the color coding!


The colors match my floorplan diagrams
6 page version 1 page version


preedymtnwest said:


> Wish the member site had something similar for all the resorts, but then I'm sure those of us who stress about those things would drive them crazy requesting certain rooms!


I make room requests with a list of room numbers.  The cast member assigning rooms can simply look at the list and find the first available.

When I checked in earlier this month the cast member would not give me the room number.  This is normal, since it was only noon and the room was not ready.
The cast member did say "We have you on the 6th floor" to which I replied (with a big smile) "6502"


----------



## funatdisney

Nonsuch said:


> The colors match my floorplan diagrams
> 6 page version 1 page version




I have downloaded your wonderful floor plans and just love to use them when I plan a trip. The color coded pictures of the room's outside facing walls are a great compliment to the floor plans. a great job, *Nonsuch*. Thank you for both the floor plans and the recent pictures.


----------



## Disney Princess

Thanks for the new diagram pictures Nonsuch!  That helps a lot.


----------



## littlelulu33

I have a question--We are thinking of renting points for GCV with someone who it is a home resort do we still get the free parking?   
Is the middle to end of June a good time to visit?  Any suggestions on what room/floor/view to request?  Thinking of park view--Are these really hard to get?   Thanks.   This is going to be our first trip to CA for me in about 20 years and 1st for DH and DD.   I have been to WDW over 20 times


----------



## blackjackdelta

littlelulu33 said:


> I have a question--We are thinking of renting points for GCV with someone who it is a home resort do we still get the free parking?
> Is the middle to end of June a good time to visit? Any suggestions on what room/floor/view to request? Thinking of park view--Are these really hard to get? Thanks. This is going to be our first trip to CA for me in about 20 years and 1st for DH and DD. I have been to WDW over 20 times


 
Yes, you do not have to pay for parking at this time. The hardest thing to get is the reservation at this late of date depending on the dates you want. Many people like June, we like August(we are stuck with that month due to work schedules), but we do like the heat. We will take anything but the first floor but you really do not have a choice(but you can request).

Good luck,

Jack


----------



## MCSfromWA

Thank you, Nonsuch!  That was a wonderful way to display the room numbers.  I have trouble remembering which villas we have perviously stayed in because sometimes we are in a one bedroom and others a two bedroom.  This will help jog my memory!


----------



## Nonsuch

littlelulu33 said:


> Is the middle to end of June a good time to visit?


The weather is nice in June, but you will experience the Summer crowds.  The Summer schedule also means most shows and parades run every night 
It is unlikely you will be able to book VGC for this June, but it never hurts to try 



littlelulu33 said:


> Any suggestions on what room/floor/view to request?  Thinking of park view--Are these really hard to get?


Tell me your room type, and I can give you a list of the room numbers I would request.  I love the Paradise Pier view, but other owners have different preferences.  Although any room request is never guaranteed, I have had good luck


----------



## littlelulu33

Thanks Everyone for your help.  We have time we are looking June 2012 so the 11 month slot isn't even open yet.   There is just DH, I and DD who will be 6 then.  I think a studio would be just fine ( and I do know that if I make a request it is just a request and may or may not get it)...we have had Studio before at BC and one bed room when my parents joined us at AK and BLT 
We are going to do 5 nights at GCV is that enough time?  Going to get a 4 day pass and Dining Plan is still up in the air, but leaning towards no since it is so different from WDW then head down to San Diego for 5 or 6 nights for Legoland, Zoo, Safari Park, Sea World.  Anything else we should see


----------



## the donut

littlelulu33 said:


> Is the middle to end of June a good time to visit?



I think that's a great time to visit!  Everyone moans about the June gloom, but you're just as likely to get that foggy weather in May.  If you come middle of June, it's definitely best to check out the SoCal AP block out dates.  Those last few days before the summer block out can be crazy and are best avoided.



littlelulu33 said:


> Any suggestions on what room/floor/view to request?  Thinking of park view--Are these really hard to get?



I think we're 3 for 3 on view requests, and even got a park view when we stated no view preference (just a high floor preference).  I will say that we got the paradise pier view half the time and the redwood creek view half the time.  I'm one of those owners that prefers the redwood creek view right now with all the construction going on.  That might change by next June when all the walls are down though.  However, I think if it's going to be your only visit for awhile/ever then the paradise pier view is the way to go.  It's awesome.


----------



## Nonsuch

littlelulu33 said:


> ...We have time we are looking June 2012 so the 11 month slot isn't even open yet.


If you have not been to Disneyland for 20 years, you might consider waiting a few more months.  Carsland is projected to be open in Summer 2012, so late Summer would be a better bet than early Summer.  There is always something new coming, but Carsland is the largest project in a decade.



littlelulu33 said:


> ...We are going to do 5 nights at GCV is that enough time?


 You are a WDW veteran, so with only minor planning you should see everything


----------



## stopher1

the donut said:


> I think we're 3 for 3 on view requests, and even got a park view when we stated no view preference (just a high floor preference).  I will say that we got the paradise pier view half the time and the redwood creek view half the time.  I'm one of those owners that prefers the redwood creek view right now with all the construction going on.  That might change by next June when all the walls are down though.  However, I think if it's going to be your only visit for awhile/ever then the paradise pier view is the way to go.  It's awesome.



I'm 3 for 3 myself with getting the requested view... however I actually have enjoyed the construction view.  Sounds strange I guess, but I love looking at pics weekly of how the progress is coming along - and just loved being there watching some of the action at night and in the early morning hours before the park opened.  But then I'm a very visual guy who loves reading maps, blueprints and detailed cross-sections of how things are built too - so it all kind of makes sense.


----------



## Nonsuch

stopher1 said:


> I'm 3 for 3 myself with getting the requested view...


I'm also 3 for 3.  I had a Paradise Pier view on my first visit (without making a request), and have requested the same view ever since.


stopher1 said:


> ... however I actually have enjoyed the construction view.  Sounds strange I guess, but I love looking at pics weekly of how the progress is coming along - and just loved being there watching some of the action at night and in the early morning hours before the park opened.


Here are a few construction photos taken from villa 6502 on March 4, 2011
I also enjoy watching the construction, but will be happy when it's done (only 2 months to go) 


















stopher1 said:


> But then I'm a very visual guy who loves reading maps, blueprints and detailed cross-sections of how things are built too - so it all kind of makes sense.


Someone needs to do a SketchUp of the VGC


----------



## Smltown96

Thanks for all that you have done to help us all get a good feel for where he rooms at VGC are.  These outside shots with the rooms with overlay are awesome!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Smltown96

New to these boards and may have missed it but do you as DVC members tips housekeeping on the days you get service?  If so how much?


----------



## Longhairbear

Today I tried to get a studio 2 night stay during the week anytime in July or August, nothing available. There were a few single days open. I didn't ask about weekends.


----------



## kikiq

Longhairbear said:


> Today I tried to get a studio 2 night stay during the week anytime in July or August, nothing available. There were a few single days open. I didn't ask about weekends.



I attempted to move our July weekend stay at 8 months and there wasn't a studio available for 2 weekend nights.  Getting villas in July and August within the 7 month window is getting harder.  It's one of the reasons, we bought VGC points.  Our birthday/anniversary stays fall into DLR holiday/vacation dates.


----------



## kikiq

Nonsuch said:


> I make room requests with a list of room numbers.  The cast member assigning rooms can simply look at the list and find the first available.



Thank you so much so posting the maps and the outside shots.  

We haven't ever made a request BUT I'm thinking I might want to this Memorial Day trip. My brother and sil like the first floor because it's close to the grills and the pool.  I think I would like a view from the balcony since I'm not going to be much of a park person that weekend.  What would you recommend for a dedicated 2 bdrm villa?  We're so excited. When we toured the model, my DH said that if they had offered them up as condos, we would have sold our house and moved in


----------



## the donut

Smltown96 said:


> New to these boards and may have missed it but do you as DVC members tips housekeeping on the days you get service?  If so how much?



This is a good question.  I usually leave $10 for a 1 BR and $20 for a 2BR.  I can't remember how much we left for the Grand Villa (probably $40?).  Should I be embarassed to admit this (am I undertipping?)  We do short stays generally, so we just leave the one tip when we check out as it will have been fewer than 4 days.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Smltown96 said:


> New to these boards and may have missed it but do you as DVC members tips housekeeping on the days you get service?  If so how much?



Being that you are in DVC you won't be getting any daily service.  On the 4th day they will come and throw away your trash and change the towels, and that's worth a few bucks...  I only tip the day we leave since they have to make the whole room, and I'll leave a little more depending on how many dishes need washing!


----------



## Nonsuch

kikiq said:


> ...I think I would like a view from the balcony since I'm not going to be much of a park person that weekend.  What would you recommend for a dedicated 2 bdrm villa?


3522, 6500, 5506, 5500, 4506, 4500, 3506, 3500, 5518, 4518, 3518

My preference is a Paradise Pier view, and don't like looking at the Pool.
3522 is directly below the Grand Villa, and should have a good angle for World of Color.
6500 is one of the few villas on the 6th floor, but is next to public viewing platform.
5506 has a slightly better angle to World of Color than 5500.
4506, 4500, 3506, 3500  I would not request below the third floor.
5518, 4518, 3518 are Challenge Trail view.

Memorial Day should be a great time to visit.  All the construction near the villas will be done, and if you are lucky maybe a soft-opening of Little Mermaid or Star Tours


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

Here now and a quick question... We had some garbage from our Vons delivery and such.  DH asked housekeeping what to do with 2 bags and he was told to carry them to first floor (with no other instruction).  At AKV we had no problem taking trash to the end of the hall but down 3 floors, really? Let me say my DH is a lot of things but not a pompus individual (he usually cleans our room BEFORE housekeeping!!). So upon leaving this morning for DL he noticed all the baskets in the hallway so he left them next to our door (today is our 3rd day here). We came back this afternoon to a note in our door that garbage goes to first floor. I find this rather odd.  Perhaps its just us...Now don't kill me...


----------



## CrazyDuck

kikiq said:


> My brother and sil like the first floor because it's close to the grills and the pool.



Another nice thing about the first floor rooms is that you don't have to catch the elevator to throw away trash!  Also not having to wait for elevators is a plus!  I think every room will have it's advantages and disadvantages (face the pool you can see the fireworks, face PPH you can see WOC, high floor better view, low floor quicker access etc..etc...)...  I'm there memorial day weekend... see ya 'round the pool!


----------



## Longhairbear

DISNEYFOURME said:


> Here now and a quick question... We had some garbage from our Vons delivery and such.  DH asked housekeeping what to do with 2 bags and he was told to carry them to first floor (with no other instruction).  At AKV we had no problem taking trash to the end of the hall but down 3 floors, really? Let me say my DH is a lot of things but not a pompus individual (he usually cleans our room BEFORE housekeeping!!). So upon leaving this morning for DL he noticed all the baskets in the hallway so he left them next to our door (today is our 3rd day here). We came back this afternoon to a note in our door that garbage goes to first floor. I find this rather odd.  Perhaps its just us...Now don't kill me...


That's where the trash room is, you can bring down any recycling too. When I am cooking in the room I usually empty my trash there as I don't want the garbage smells in the room. 
 House keeping will only take your trash on trash and towel day, otherwise you have to bring it down yourself if you want your trash removed. You can't leave it outside the door.


----------



## been2marceline

DISNEYFOURME said:


> so we can take it slow if crowds are too crazy...



We plan this way to, only way to make sure that we don't get our expectations too high.

Doing a 2br for spring break, we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Nonsuch

DISNEYFOURME said:


> ...We came back this afternoon to a note in our door that garbage goes to first floor. I find this rather odd.  Perhaps its just us...Now don't kill me...


I have not seen a place to leave trash 
Once you take it to the first floor, walk to the lobby and leave the trash with Guest Services


----------



## Nonsuch

Longhairbear said:


> That's where the trash room is, you can bring down any recycling too.


Where is the trash room located?
I need to update my maps


----------



## bigAWL

kikiq said:


> I attempted to move our July weekend stay at 8 months and there wasn't a studio available for 2 weekend nights. Getting villas in July and August within the 7 month window is getting harder. It's one of the reasons, we bought VGC points. Our birthday/anniversary stays fall into DLR holiday/vacation dates.


 
I was able to add two nights to the begining of our July 2011 trip at about the 6-month mark (2 bedroom dedicated).  I was expecting them to offer a waitlist, but there was availability.  I was very surprised.


----------



## Lexxiefern

We are hoping to go over Labor day weekend in 2012. Do you think we have a shot at a 1 bedroom at the 7 month window? I know there are only 48 units, how many are 1 bedrooms? We would take a studio if we had to, but I figured those would go before 1 bedrooms.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## MCSfromWA

Nonsuch said:


> Where is the trash room located?
> I need to update my maps



From the elevators (on the first floor  ) you would walk into the hallway and turn right.  Just before you get to the laundry room you will see a small room that has the trash and recycle recepticles.  There is also a door to go outside nearby.

We have been on the 6th floor twice and the 4th floor once and we ususally need to take the trash and recycling down once a day (we often cook all of our meals in the villa).  Maybe it is because I ask my DH to take it -- but it doesn't seem too inconvenient for us .  Actually, I take it down, too, and while it might be nice to have trash and recycle on each floor it really is not too inconvenient where it is located.


----------



## the donut

Nonsuch said:


> 3522, 6500, 5506, 5500, 4506, 4500, 3506, 3500, 5518, 4518, 3518
> 
> My preference is a Paradise Pier view, and don't like looking at the Pool.
> 3522 is directly below the Grand Villa, and should have a good angle for World of Color.
> 6500 is one of the few villas on the 6th floor, but is next to public viewing platform.
> 5506 has a slightly better angle to World of Color than 5500.
> 4506, 4500, 3506, 3500  I would not request below the third floor.
> 5518, 4518, 3518 are Challenge Trail view.
> 
> Memorial Day should be a great time to visit.  All the construction near the villas will be done, and if you are lucky maybe a soft-opening of Little Mermaid or Star Tours



Interesting - I've never made requests for specific room numbers.  Is it best to email or phone in a request like this?


----------



## Nonsuch

the donut said:


> Interesting - I've never made requests for specific room numbers.  Is it best to email or phone in a request like this?


I have had good results making the request via email.  The member services email address is in the Vacation Planner, which also has a list of information that should be included in the email (confirmation number, dates, DVC number, address...)


----------



## Steffy

Okay I'm booked for the end of September and just read this entire thread.  Thanks so much for all the wonderful photos and the ton of useful information.  I don't think I have any questions since everything I thought to ask, was answered.

Figured I'd just drop a note and let you know that I appreciate all the help everyone here has unknowingly given me.


----------



## stopher1

Steffy said:


> Okay I'm booked for the end of September and just read this entire thread.  Thanks so much for all the wonderful photos and the ton of useful information.  I don't think I have any questions since everything I thought to ask, was answered.
> 
> Figured I'd just drop a note and let you know that I appreciate all the help everyone here has unknowingly given me.



. That's wonderful!  So glad we could help you out.  September is a nice time to visit.


----------



## franandaj

If anyone is looking for a one bedrooom for June 2-3, I just canceled two nights of my four night trip, so call first thing in the morning!


----------



## Nonsuch

MCSfromWA said:


> From the elevators (on the first floor  ) you would walk into the hallway and turn right.  Just before you get to the laundry room you will see a small room that has the trash and recycle recepticles.  There is also a door to go outside nearby.


The trash room is shown on the Condominium Plan, but the label is faint.
I have updated my floorplans:  1 page,  6 page

Trash is next to the Ice and Laundry on the first floor


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> If anyone is looking for a one bedrooom for June 2-3, I just canceled two nights of my four night trip, so call first thing in the morning!


June 3rd is opening day for Star Tours 2.0 and Little Mermaid 
It's going to be a very busy day


----------



## the donut

Steffy said:


> Okay I'm booked for the end of September and just read this entire thread.  Thanks so much for all the wonderful photos and the ton of useful information.  I don't think I have any questions since everything I thought to ask, was answered.
> 
> Figured I'd just drop a note and let you know that I appreciate all the help everyone here has unknowingly given me.



I so agree with this!  This is my favorite thread on the boards right now.  Thanks stopher1, et al!


----------



## funatdisney

I just canceled a studio (about 2:15 Pacific time) for August 5 -6, one night. 

I did book a one bedroom for October 24 to October 27, three nights at the 7 month window, and I didn't have to get up at 6am to book it.


----------



## kikiq

Nonsuch said:


> Memorial Day should be a great time to visit.  All the construction near the villas will be done, and if you are lucky maybe a soft-opening of Little Mermaid or Star Tours



So I won't say anything to my brother, maybe he'll come to visit more than once a year.


----------



## Smltown96

bigAWL said:


> I was able to add two nights to the begining of our July 2011 trip at about the 6-month mark (2 bedroom dedicated).  I was expecting them to offer a waitlist, but there was availability.  I was very surprised.



How do you know you will get a two bedroom dedicated?  I thought they don't tell you your room infill check-in?


----------



## ljandbucket

One of the last to buy in to the GCV.  Looking forward to our first trip likely in 2012.


----------



## lulubelle

Steffy said:


> Okay I'm booked for the end of September and just read this entire thread.  Thanks so much for all the wonderful photos and the ton of useful information.  I don't think I have any questions since everything I thought to ask, was answered.
> 
> Figured I'd just drop a note and let you know that I appreciate all the help everyone here has unknowingly given me.



Steffy, I agree.

I rarely post on this thread but read it every couple of days.  I have two contracts at GCV and love each and every stay.  I am booked for trips in June, Sept, Nov and Dec. And I appreciate and enjoy all of the regulars who keep this thread so informative, up to date and fun.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ACDSNY

Smltown96 said:


> How do you know you will get a two bedroom dedicated? I thought they don't tell you your room infill check-in?


 
I've always been told when I was making the reservation whether we were getting a dedicated or lock-off 2 bedroom unit.  It also showed on the DVC member website when we viewed our reservation on line.


----------



## bigAWL

Smltown96 said:


> How do you know you will get a two bedroom dedicated? I thought they don't tell you your room infill check-in?


 


ACDSNY said:


> I've always been told when I was making the reservation whether we were getting a dedicated or lock-off 2 bedroom unit. It also showed on the DVC member website when we viewed our reservation on line.


 
I've also been told that the dedicated and lock-off designations are two different categories, I think meaning that you can waitlist them separately.


----------



## KepeHubbytoKiann3

We are going home for the first time Feb 28-march 3 approx 2012.  However we are considering going Sunday til Thurs to save on points.  Do you know if this past Feb/March was WoC every day or only the weekends?  Also how about Fantasmic?  In 2010 we went for our 18th anniversary and this is for our 20th anniversary.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimmyJam838

WoC was every day when we were there 2/12-15.  Fantasmic was only on weekends.


----------



## kikiq

Smltown96 said:


> How do you know you will get a two bedroom dedicated?  I thought they don't tell you your room infill check-in?



When I made my reservation at 11 months, I asked for a dedicated 2 bdrm.


----------



## DebbieB

bigAWL said:


> I've also been told that the dedicated and lock-off designations are two different categories, I think meaning that you can waitlist them separately.



They have to actually reserve the type, that way they know how many rooms are available to split up as 1 bedrooms and studios.   If someone books a studio, that takes a 2 bedroom lockoff out of inventory, leaving a 1 bedroom.


----------



## Nonsuch

KepeHubbytoKiann3 said:


> ...However we are considering going Sunday til Thurs to save on points.  Do you know if this past Feb/March was WoC every day or only the weekends?  Also how about Fantasmic? .


We often stay Sunday to Thurs, although weekday the point savings were much larger the first year.
WoC is every night, rain or shine.  2 shows on Fri, Sat, Sun.
Fireworks and Fantasmic! are only Fri, Sat, Sun.

Sunday will be your chance to see Fantasmic!


----------



## Kiann3

Nonsuch said:


> We often stay Sunday to Thurs, although weekday the point savings were much larger the first year.
> WoC is every night, rain or shine.  2 shows on Fri, Sat, Sun.
> Fireworks and Fantasmic! are only Fri, Sat, Sun.
> 
> Sunday will be your chance to see Fantasmic!



Thanks for the info  We just booked our reservation for Feb 25-March 1st 2012 for a studio I requested the 5th or 6th floor.  The points increased in March so it was cheaper this way.  I love Fantasmic at DL so I am going to make a reservation for the preferred seating, was not impressed with WDW's version.  So we can see Fantasmic Sat and Sunday and WoC the other 3 nights. 

Just hope that the parks are open late on several of the nights we are there.  This is also for our Feb 29th anniversary with a dinner at Steakhouse 55


----------



## Snurk71

Got back Friday from a 5 night stay at VGC.  We had 9 (6 adults, 3 kids) in room 1518 (2 bedroom dedicated, 1st floor).  I was a little disappointed when we go the text that we had a 1st floor room (we were celebrating DWs parents 50th anniversary and was hoping for upper floor theme park view)  our view was a wall with a little peak at the top of the obstacle course, so no view.

The room was in fine shape.  Just one small tear on one of the couch cushions.  I agree with others that the couch material is an odd choice  doesnt appear that it will wear well.  Space-wise, we did okay with 9 as each family had their own room.  Well, we didnt have our own dedicated room  we sucked it up and took the living room since well be back sooner than the others.  But once DW set the groundrules that when we were ready for bed everyone was to retire to their room (didnt care if they went to sleep or not), it worked out okay for us.  Would have been nice to get away a couple of times during the day when we didnt have dedicated space, but we made out okay.

The pullout couch had to be one of the most comfortable pullouts weve slept on (Im 62, 200 lbs).

Probably not going back until June 2013 (2BR required a whole lot of points for us), but who knows if we'll get a strong enough itch to make it work out somehow sooner.

Ill post another thread over on the DL boards of my other musings from the trip.


----------



## PoohNFriends

Snurk71 said:


> Got back Friday from a 5 night stay at VGC.  We had 9 (6 adults, 3 kids) in room 1518 (2 bedroom dedicated, 1st floor).  I was a little disappointed when we go the text that we had a 1st floor room (we were celebrating DWs parents 50th anniversary and was hoping for upper floor theme park view)  our view was a wall with a little peak at the top of the obstacle course, so no view.
> 
> The room was in fine shape.  Just one small tear on one of the couch cushions.  I agree with others that the couch material is an odd choice  doesnt appear that it will wear well.  Space-wise, we did okay with 9 as each family had their own room.  Well, we didnt have our own dedicated room  we sucked it up and took the living room since well be back sooner than the others.  But once DW set the groundrules that when we were ready for bed everyone was to retire to their room (didnt care if they went to sleep or not), it worked out okay for us.  Would have been nice to get away a couple of times during the day when we didnt have dedicated space, but we made out okay.
> 
> The pullout couch had to be one of the most comfortable pullouts weve slept on (Im 62, 200 lbs).
> 
> Probably not going back until June 2013 (2BR required a whole lot of points for us), but who knows if we'll get a strong enough itch to make it work out somehow sooner.
> 
> Ill post another thread over on the DL boards of my other musings from the trip.



Glad to hear the 9 of you made it out alive and hopefully still love each other just the same!!  I want to get a 2-BR in summer 2013 for a total of 8 and feel better about my plans when I hear the same size group or larger makes it work.  It would be DBF and me in master, DMIL and DSFIL in LR, and DSBIL wife and 2 kids in 2nd BR (the 2nd BR has 2 beds, correct?)  DBF and I would consider the LR, but we are late people and the kids and often other adults are early risers so this wouldn't work well.  
I'll also have to check out your other posts in the DL forums since DBF and I are taking our 1st trip there in a little over a month!!


----------



## Snurk71

PoohNFriends said:


> Glad to hear the 9 of you made it out alive and hopefully still love each other just the same!!  I want to get a 2-BR in summer 2013 for a total of 8 and feel better about my plans when I hear the same size group or larger makes it work.  It would be DBF and me in master, DMIL and DSFIL in LR, and DSBIL wife and 2 kids in 2nd BR (the 2nd BR has 2 beds, correct?)  DBF and I would consider the LR, but we are late people and the kids and often other adults are early risers so this wouldn't work well.
> I'll also have to check out your other posts in the DL forums since DBF and I are taking our 1st trip there in a little over a month!!



We've stayed together before - regularly all staying the night at DW's sister's house, and we shared a condo with them last summer.  So it wasn't a first experience of being around each other so much.

Regarding the 2nd BR, VGC has a booking category of a dedicated 2BR that includes 2 queen beds in the 2nd BR.  VGC also has 2BR lockoffs, where the 2nd BR is really a studio with one queen bed and one pullout couch.  If you want 2 actual beds you'd want the dedicated.


----------



## stopher1

Snurk71 said:


> Got back Friday from a 5 night stay at VGC.  We had 9 (6 adults, 3 kids) in room 1518 (2 bedroom dedicated, 1st floor).  I was a little disappointed when we go the text that we had a 1st floor room (we were celebrating DWs parents 50th anniversary and was hoping for upper floor theme park view)  our view was a wall with a little peak at the top of the obstacle course, so no view.
> 
> The room was in fine shape.  Just one small tear on one of the couch cushions.  I agree with others that the couch material is an odd choice  doesnt appear that it will wear well.  Space-wise, we did okay with 9 as each family had their own room.  Well, we didnt have our own dedicated room  we sucked it up and took the living room since well be back sooner than the others.  But once DW set the groundrules that when we were ready for bed everyone was to retire to their room (didnt care if they went to sleep or not), it worked out okay for us.  Would have been nice to get away a couple of times during the day when we didnt have dedicated space, but we made out okay.
> 
> The pullout couch had to be one of the most comfortable pullouts weve slept on (Im 62, 200 lbs).
> 
> Probably not going back until June 2013 (2BR required a whole lot of points for us), but who knows if we'll get a strong enough itch to make it work out somehow sooner.
> 
> Ill post another thread over on the DL boards of my other musings from the trip.



You're welcome to post any of your musings here... we love to read about stays and visits to VGC and the parks!     Hopefully if that itch strikes, you'll be able to satisfy it.


----------



## peloha86

stopher1 said:


> You're welcome to post any of your musings here... we love to read about stays and visits to VGC and the parks!     Hopefully if that itch strikes, you'll be able to satisfy it.



I'm so looking forward to the revamped Star Tours ride, Ariel's Undersea Adventures, and Mickey's Soundstional Parade.  The Hungry Bear @ Critter Country has added a "Fried Green Tomato" sandwich, and sweet potato fries. I'm actually going to try it!  And soon we'll smell the aromas from the "Corn Dog Castle" @ the VGC...Can't wait!

Quick question, have you used the cabanas at the VGC? Are they worth it?

thanks!


----------



## kikiq

peloha86 said:


> Quick question, have you used the cabanas at the VGC? Are they worth it?



Worth every penny if you plan on spending a day at the pool on a busy weekend. It's $180 for the whole day. It includes a cabana, at least 4 lounge chairs outside and chairs inside, a refrigerator with water, safe, fruit plate, and a flat screen tv with dvd player with an attendant. Last year, you could book 10 - 2, 2-6 or 10 - 6. My sil is more a pool person than a park person, so she's going to put part of her "ticket money" into the cabana fund. She would rather spend a day at the pool than fighting the park crowds.  I have to reserve one for Memorial Day weekend, tried last week when I found out my VGC reservation hadn't come from MS to the hotel.  Everything is OK now, just have to remember to call.


----------



## Fellowship9798

In 4 weeks I'll be in the middle of a short stay prior to sailing on the Disney Wonder back home to Vancouver.

I'm assuming Easter weekend in DL will be crazy busy, but we'll go early and take mid-day breaks and hope for the best. We're really loking forward to bringing my parents along and sharing the VGC with them.


----------



## Snurk71

stopher1 said:


> You're welcome to post any of your musings here... we love to read about stays and visits to VGC and the parks!     Hopefully if that itch strikes, you'll be able to satisfy it.



Here they are for those that don't frequent the DL board (which I highly recommend for more DL fixes)...

Got back Friday night from a stay last Sunday  Friday and thought Id share some random musings from the trip

Weather  STUNK!!!  I know it rained at least 5 of the 6 days we were there, and it was cold to boot  not a pleasant combination.  And it POURED Monday late morning.  It may have rained Tuesday too for a straight 6  I cant remember.  But I dont remember rain on Tuesday.  We still had a good time, but were tired of being wet and cold.

Crowds  maybe the only benefit to the weather was that it might have forced the locals to stay home and kept the crowds more manageable for spring break.  We hit park opening each day and stockpiled FPs (we had 9 in our group and not all rode every ride).  So we didnt miss out on attractions and never waited in a line for more than 30 minutes.  I had 20 FPs at one time on Thursday for TOT and BTMR each (and another 8 for Autopia, 6 for Indy).  The rest of the group started calling my the Wiz (Seinfeld reference).

Stayed in a 2BR villa in VGC  love that hotel.  It was our first stay in the villa portion (have stayed a couple times in the cash rooms before).

WOC  used the tips on here and watched behind the fire hydrant.  DW kept asking about moving to another spot but I told her this was the place to be.  Glad we stayed  great viewing spot.  Will post about the FP handout on the WOC super thread.

Pool  was sparse.  There was always a few kids playing in the pool, but most opted for the hot pool (thats what 5 and 7 year old nephews call the hot tub).  The hot pool was packed with kids one afternoon  bad news for any adults wanting a quiet/relaxing hot tub.

*Food*  some winners, some duds

ESPN  SLOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW, food was fair (not good, not bad)

Storytellers dinner buffet  everyone loved it, quality of the food was really good.  Pricey, but worth it.

Blue Bayou lunch  meh, MIL wanted to eat here so we did.  We dont care for the ambiance (dark) or the food.  Tried half of the monte cristo and didnt get sick this time.  Had half of DDs jambalaya too  too much cayenne or some kind of pepper.  Pricey, especially for lunch, and not worth it to us.

Storytellers breakfast buffet  decent food, decent character experience, had a really nice server.

Plaza Inn breakfast  sat outside late Thursday morning before the rain.  It wasnt busy at all and the omelet maker was whipping them out fast.  Food quality  probably barely fair overall (some things good, some not so good  like the hash browns).  Characters were good since there werent many people outside.

Brennans  good food and service (in-laws each got a glad of complimentary champagne).  The jambalaya was much better here.  And we had 3 double chocolate bread puddings amongst the table  and the server brought out extra chocolate sauces (soooo good).  Pricey, but worth it.

French Market  who knows since this was lunch in the downpour Monday.  Everyone was so cold and wet that I dont think anyone cared about what they were eating.  The coverings over the eating area are obviously meant to block the sun and not the rain, as there are slits/gaps about 5 feet of the overhead tarp things.

Wetzels Pretzels  gotta love vacation of having a pretzel dog for dinner followed by a trip through Marcelines for dessert

*Snacks*
Whole lottta triple chocolate brownies from Marcelines, Pooh Corner, and the store up front in CA.  Favored treat item for 5 members of our party.

Tigger tale  was okay, but I like the old version a lot better.

Ice cream sandwiches from the little window  so much better here than WDW where they crisp the cookies.  Cookies and ice cream were nice and soft.

Corn dog from the little red wagon  havent had a corndog in I dont know how many years - this was good  surprising light for a deep fried dough covered hot dog.

Lots of popcorn (regular) and caramel corn (brother in law was really into the fresh caramel corn)

Lots of jalapeno cheese pretzels  so nice that theyre everywhere in DL as compared to like 1 or 2 places in WDW


I think thats what I have off the top of my head.  Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## peloha86

kikiq said:


> Worth every penny if you plan on spending a day at the pool on a busy weekend. It's $180 for the whole day. It includes a cabana, at least 4 lounge chairs outside and chairs inside, a refrigerator with water, safe, fruit plate, and a flat screen tv with dvd player with an attendant. Last year, you could book 10 - 2, 2-6 or 10 - 6. My sil is more a pool person than a park person, so she's going to put part of her "ticket money" into the cabana fund. She would rather spend a day at the pool than fighting the park crowds.  I have to reserve one for Memorial Day weekend, tried last week when I found out my VGC reservation hadn't come from MS to the hotel.  Everything is OK now, just have to remember to call.



Thank you!  We plan on having a "pool and bbq day", no parks, just relax in the middle of the vacation.  Our main objective is to slow down and relax. No rushing... Yeah, I'll try, but the kids tell me to "slow down" . Yeah, right, I. will. try. 

Just a caveat for those who will be visiting DL during the summer:

Watch out for the strollers and the 20 people who suddenly "STOP" and block the walkway. Esp after F!, fireworks, it's hard to see at night.  It just takes patience and a bit of humour...Just have to roll with it.  I used to be a stroller mama, I really tried to be conscientious with my surroundings and be mindful of the people around me.  When my lunch bag got stolen, I said, ok, no more strollers, lockers only, buy DVC...

Now there is a little walkway from Fantasyland to Frontierland, a cool place to see a little of the backstage "Magic" during F!, not always crowded. 
When you come out to Frontierland, there is a food cart with Turkey Legs, corn, and chimichangas. Then head down to The Golden Horseshoe, to the right of the entrance is coffee and funnel cakes.  Somewhere in there is a churro cart. 

Good luck!


----------



## blackjackdelta

peloha86 said:


> Thank you!  We plan on having a "pool and bbq day", no parks, just relax in the middle of the vacation.  Our main objective is to slow down and relax. No rushing... Yeah, I'll try, but the kids tell me to "slow down" . Yeah, right, I. will. try.
> 
> Just a caveat for those who will be visiting DL during the summer:
> 
> Watch out for the strollers and the 20 people who suddenly "STOP" and block the walkway. Esp after F!, fireworks, it's hard to see at night. It just takes patience and a bit of humour...Just have to roll with it.  I used to be a stroller mama, I really tried to be conscientious with my surroundings and be mindful of the people around me. When my lunch bag got stolen, I said, ok, no more strollers, lockers only, buy DVC...
> 
> Now there is a little walkway from Fantasyland to Frontierland, a cool place to see a little of the backstage "Magic" during F!, not always crowded.
> When you come out to Frontierland, there is a food cart with Turkey Legs, corn, and chimichangas. Then head down to The Golden Horseshoe, to the right of the entrance is coffee and funnel cakes.  Somewhere in there is a churro cart.
> 
> Good luck!


 
You are right about the strollers, one of my daughters had to get stitches last year due to a stroller nazi. To a few hours out of our park time.

Jack


----------



## Disney Princess

Now that it is officially April, I get to say "We're going to VGC next month!!!"    We absolutely cannot wait.


----------



## Disney Princess

Oops - double post.  Guess we are just doubly excited!!


----------



## thelionqueen

Just had five glorious days at our GCV home..and absolutely LOVED IT!!!  I am SOOOOOO happpy to be an owner there and can't wait to go back! We had room 5504 and it has to be one of the best rooms/views Ive ever had at any Disney hotel or resort!! LOVED it!! Will be posting pics soon !!!


----------



## MommiePrincess

Hi all,
I am a happy, new owner of DVC and a new poster to this thread. We love Disneyland and have stayed at Grand Cal many times and enjoy it very much. We have our first DVC trip in May staying in a 1B for me, DH, DD5, DD2 and DS 5 months. 
I haven't read all the postings in this thread and plan to. I'd like to ask some kinda crazy questions, mostly coming from my "being a mom" and trying to plan what to bring. So here it goes (I know some of these are bizarre questions)

-Our guide said numerous times that we could request one or two highchairs to keep in our room and be in the room upon arrival (6 nights). Now our guide has retired. Does anyone know if this is true and if so how do I request them.

-Are bed rails for the sofa sleeper provided  or requestable, if so how. I really don't want to bring them from home. It'll be the first time our 2 1/4 year old will not be in a crib.

-Love feedback on favorite store for groceries, not necessarily the closest but the best overall selection. Looking for a good produce section (organic not necessary)

- Does bell service do the same for DVC members as normal hotel guests (luggage to rooms)? 

- Is room service available to the DVC units?

- Will bell service deliver 20 plus bags of groceries  to your room immediately if you pull up your car to the unloading area?

- We are thinking of having some fancy dinners in the room for DH and me while I make the kiddies nuggets or grilled cheese. Has anyone done take out from Napa Rose or the nicer DTD restaurants and eaten it in the rooms?

- Towels.....how many are included in the room and do they count all the kids 
for towels, so for us will we get 4 or 5 sets upon arrival.

- Does the unit come with paper towels (if so how many rolls), napkins, toilet paper (how many rolls), kleenex. If you run out of kleenex do they bring you more...how does all that work?? Do they have dish towels (how many?). I don't want to have to bring papertowels, kleenex from home if they only give you one box.

- Is the dishwasher clean? I'll be washing baby bottles in it and running that a few times a day.Only speaking from experience at a family member's time share the dishwasher was just caked with crud and I would be scared to eat/drink on things washed in it

- Is there an ice maker in the freezer? Please confirm the fridge is full size right? Issues with coldness at all?

- What pots and pans are there? Pan for scrambled eggs, large pot for making spaghetti sauce and noodles? 
- Are there plastic storage containers for storing leftovers?

-Can you see the TV from the dining table?

-Does the on site snack shop (I forget the name) still sell larger milks and OJ. What other food staples do they have to cook with?

We are going to eat most breakfasts in the room and probably 1/2 the lunches and dinners. I know our first and hopefully only grocery run will be BIG. I'm planning on making homemade spaghetti one night, chicken in the oven and maybe BarBQue. So thats the meals I need two big pots for and a cookie sheet for the chicken. I hate to lug it all from home with the lack of space in the car...so knowing what is in the kitchen helps.

- When we check do we go to the normal check in for the hotel. Also is there a number we call if our unit is missing something and how timely are they (if its like the normal guest service for the hotel it's really fast).

Thanks is advance and I'll surely have more questions about room requests and locations, but I'll read prior posts first! 








-


----------



## JimmyJam838

I answered some of your questions below in Blue.



MommiePrincess said:


> Hi all
> 
> - Does bell service do the same for DVC members as normal hotel guests (luggage to rooms)?  Yes they do.  They will hold your luggage as well if your room is not ready
> 
> - Is room service available to the DVC units? Yes it is, but we've never used it.
> 
> - We are thinking of having some fancy dinners in the room for DH and me while I make the kiddies nuggets or grilled cheese. Has anyone done take out from Napa Rose or the nicer DTD restaurants and eaten it in the rooms? We've done take out from Naples (Pizza and Pasta) and brought it back to our room a few times.  It's one of my wife's favorite places to eat.
> 
> - Is the dishwasher clean? I'll be washing baby bottles in it and running that a few times a day.Only speaking from experience at a family member's time share the dishwasher was just caked with crud and I would be scared to eat/drink on things washed in it
> The dishwasher has been clean in the rooms we've stayed in.  Though since it's only been my wife and I, we usually only run it once during our trips which are 2-3 nights
> 
> - Are there plastic storage containers for storing leftovers?
> I haven't ever seen any storage containers for leftovers.  We usually bring a couple with us.
> 
> -Can you see the TV from the dining table?
> Yes you can
> 
> -Does the on site snack shop (I forget the name) still sell larger milks and OJ. What other food staples do they have to cook with?
> I only went down once to check, and ended up driving down the street to food for less for the few items I needed.  The prices at the resort were outrageous (3-4x the cost at a normal grocery store)
> 
> - When we check do we go to the normal check in for the hotel. Also is there a number we call if our unit is missing something and how timely are they (if its like the normal guest service for the hotel it's really fast).
> 
> Yes, you go to the normal check in.  There is a number you can call if you are missing somethine, but we've never had to useit
> 
> -


----------



## franandaj

I've indicated the answers that I can provide here.



MommiePrincess said:


> Hi all,
> 
> -Love feedback on favorite store for groceries, not necessarily the closest but the best overall selection. Looking for a good produce section (organic not necessary)
> 
> Vons is a real grocery store, if youre looking for online delivery they will have the best produce.  If you are driving, I prefer Ralphs. Food for Less is closest and is a discount chain, their stuff isn't bad, but their meat is not graded (ie Select, Choice, Prime etc)
> 
> - Does bell service do the same for DVC members as normal hotel guests (luggage to rooms)?
> 
> Yep, just the same.
> 
> - Will bell service deliver 20 plus bags of groceries  to your room immediately if you pull up your car to the unloading area?
> 
> You pull up at the Valet and whatever you unload they will bring to your room.  I would suggest bringing your resuable bags if you're doing the grocery shopping, they hold more and are easier to manage.  That's what we usually do.
> 
> - We are thinking of having some fancy dinners in the room for DH and me while I make the kiddies nuggets or grilled cheese. Has anyone done take out from Napa Rose or the nicer DTD restaurants and eaten it in the rooms?
> 
> I would imagine that any DTD restaurant would do take out, but for NR I would hire a sitter because half the experience is dining in the restaurant and their impeccable service.
> 
> - Towels.....how many are included in the room and do they count all the kids for towels, so for us will we get 4 or 5 sets upon arrival.
> 
> I'm not sure they count the number of occupants when stocking the towels, but they give you 2-3 bath towels in the extra bathroom, 2-3 for the shower and 1-2 for the tub.  If you use them all you can always wash them in the washer and dryer.
> 
> - Does the unit come with paper towels (if so how many rolls), napkins, toilet paper (how many rolls), kleenex. If you run out of kleenex do they bring you more...how does all that work?? Do they have dish towels (how many?). I don't want to have to bring papertowels, kleenex from home if they only give you one box.
> 
> There are two rolls of pepertowels I think. I've never stayed long enough to know if they replace the kleenex.  I believe that there are two dish towels, but I could be wrong.
> 
> - Is there an ice maker in the freezer? Please confirm the fridge is full size right? Issues with coldness at all?
> 
> There are ice trays in the freezer, I remember because I made my own ice cubes to use in my reuseable water bottles.  The fridge is full sized, freezer on top, fridge on bottom (I have a side by side in one kitchen and a fridge on the bottom in the other.)
> 
> - What pots and pans are there? Pan for scrambled eggs, large pot for making spaghetti sauce and noodles?
> 
> The pots and pans have no non-stick surfaces, I've read complaints of people cooking eggs that they stick to the pans.  Someone on this thread included pictures of all the cupboard contents.  I believe there is a 1 qt and 3qt pot, I don't think there is a 7 qt pot which is what I would use for spaghetti for more than two, and I would use a 5 qt pot for spaghetti for more than two.  We usually only travel as a couple so I've never needed larger pots.
> 
> -Does the on site snack shop (I forget the name) still sell larger milks and OJ. What other food staples do they have to cook with?
> 
> You really don't want to purchase much from Whitewater Snacks, it is very costly. There is not much there to cook with.
> 
> We are going to eat most breakfasts in the room and probably 1/2 the lunches and dinners. I know our first and hopefully only grocery run will be BIG. I'm planning on making homemade spaghetti one night, chicken in the oven and maybe BarBQue. So thats the meals I need two big pots for and a cookie sheet for the chicken. I hate to lug it all from home with the lack of space in the car...so knowing what is in the kitchen helps.
> 
> They do have baking sheets or at least one.  There is a baking dish, I believe it is 11x13.  I'm not sure how much you cook, as I have never cooked for children but it sounds like you might need a nice sized pan (what I call a dutch oven) about 7 qts.  I would imagine the 3 qt pan would be enough for the sauce for 2 adults and 2 small kids.
> 
> - When we check do we go to the normal check in for the hotel. Also is there a number we call if our unit is missing something and how timely are they (if its like the normal guest service for the hotel it's really fast).
> 
> Just go to the same area everyone else checks in and they'll take care of you.
> 
> Thanks is advance and I'll surely have more questions about room requests and locations, but I'll read prior posts first!
> 
> -


----------



## DizDays

OK VGC family, I need your help.  I am a proud VGC owner who wants to sport the signature tag but can't figure out how to do it.  I obviously did it once with AKV, but everything I try to do doesn't work.  I've tried the copy thing and it doesn't seem to be working.  Does anyone have a link for photobucket or something like that?  What's the easiest way to show my VGC colors?

Thanks a million!


----------



## the donut

I thought I'd take a crack at your questions as well, as a I have a slightly different answer compared to some of the posted responses for your Q's.



MommiePrincess said:


> -Our guide said numerous times that we could request one or two highchairs to keep in our room and be in the room upon arrival (6 nights). Now our guide has retired. Does anyone know if this is true and if so how do I request them.
> 
> There's been one wooden restaurant type high chair in all the units we've stayed in so far.  I bet you could request another one from guest services.
> 
> -Are bed rails for the sofa sleeper provided  or requestable, if so how. I really don't want to bring them from home. It'll be the first time our 2 1/4 year old will not be in a crib.
> There is pack and play in every bedroom closet (i.e. there will be 2 in a 2 bedroom, and 3 in a grand villa) and you can also request a regular crib.  However, there are very few regular cribs for the entire hotel and with all our 4 or 5 stays, we have yet to successfully get one.  The Murphy bed is fairly close to the ground if you want to try that option.  Maybe you could even push the coffee table up against it?
> 
> -Love feedback on favorite store for groceries, not necessarily the closest but the best overall selection. Looking for a good produce section (organic not necessary)
> There are some amazing Asian grocery stores in Garden Grove.  If you like Korean BBQ, you can get premarinated meats there for grilling, and they have great produce in general.  We usually go to Arirang on Garden Grove Blvd, but there are lots of options.  There's also a whole foods in Tustin (about a 10 minute drive).  Even the regular grocery like Vons or Ralph's has generally great produce though.
> 
> - Is room service available to the DVC units?
> Yes, and a CM told me once that it's from the Storyteller's kitchen.
> 
> - Is the dishwasher clean? I'll be washing baby bottles in it and running that a few times a day.Only speaking from experience at a family member's time share the dishwasher was just caked with crud and I would be scared to eat/drink on things washed in it
> The dishwasher was clean, but somehow when we put our baby bottles in there, it left a weird white residue that we really had to scrub at to get off.  I'm not sure if it was a problem with the provided dishwashing soap or the machine itself, bue we ended up washing them by hand after that.
> 
> - Is there an ice maker in the freezer? Please confirm the fridge is full size right? Issues with coldness at all?
> Full size fridge in every unit we've stayed in so far.  Generally, there are ice trays in the freezer as well as an ice machine on every floor, but when we stayed in the Grand Villa the fridge had an ice maker as well.
> 
> - What pots and pans are there? Pan for scrambled eggs, large pot for making spaghetti sauce and noodles?
> I confirm that there is no non-stick pan.  Now we bring one.  There was a pretty big pot for pasta.
> - Are there plastic storage containers for storing leftovers?
> No storage containers, and we usually bring saran wrap, foil, and ziplocs as well.
> 
> -Can you see the TV from the dining table?
> Yes from one side of the table.
> 
> -Does the on site snack shop (I forget the name) still sell larger milks and OJ. What other food staples do they have to cook with?
> They sell milk by the half gallon.  I think it was $4 for a half gallon non organic milk.  Can't remember if they had juice.
> 
> We are going to eat most breakfasts in the room and probably 1/2 the lunches and dinners. I know our first and hopefully only grocery run will be BIG. I'm planning on making homemade spaghetti one night, chicken in the oven and maybe BarBQue. So thats the meals I need two big pots for and a cookie sheet for the chicken. I hate to lug it all from home with the lack of space in the car...so knowing what is in the kitchen helps.
> There's a cookie sheet and a pasta pot for sure.
> -



Other things on our list of necessities include coffee, coffee filters (basket usually, the the grand villa was a cone), salt and pepper, shampoo and conditioner (if we're staying awhile), hot chocolate, a good knife if we're doing a lot of cooking, dishwashing detergent, and a filter pitcher for water. 

Hope you have a great stay!


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

the donut said:


> I thought I'd take a crack at your questions as well, as a I have a slightly different answer compared to some of the posted responses ..
> 
> Hope you have a great stay!



We just came back from an 8 night stay in a one bedroom and we had a set of three storage containers in our unit.  Somewhere on here someone posted pics of whats inside the cabinets and a list of items as well. We also requested a blender and they brought it up immediately (however it had a piece of moldy something in the bottom..yuck!!) so I am sure they would bring you an extra high chair. We did run out of kleenex on our second to the last day and it wasn't refilled when they did trash and towels (but that wasn't a big deal). I would also bring laundry supplies as they will provide a box of tide but you may miss fabric softener.

This was our first time there and a first in a one bedroom.  We fell in LOVE with it and the extra bathroom was amazing!! The location to both parks can't be be beat! Have a great time!!!


----------



## funatdisney

About salt and pepper, I'm always forgetting mine, so I just store salt and pepper shakers in my suitcase.


----------



## PoohNFriends

Snurk71 said:


> We've stayed together before - regularly all staying the night at DW's sister's house, and we shared a condo with them last summer.  So it wasn't a first experience of being around each other so much.
> 
> Regarding the 2nd BR, VGC has a booking category of a dedicated 2BR that includes 2 queen beds in the 2nd BR.  VGC also has 2BR lockoffs, where the 2nd BR is really a studio with one queen bed and one pullout couch.  If you want 2 actual beds you'd want the dedicated.



Thank you for that reminder of the dedicated and lockoff 2 BR, I _knew_ that, but don't want to forget it when we finally get to the point of discussing plans and make reservations (in over a year from now )!!



Disney Princess said:


> Now that it is officially April, I get to say "We're going to VGC next month!!!"    We absolutely cannot wait.



Whoo hoo, wanted to share your excitement with you because we will be there too next month!!  We'll actually be there and gone before you get there, but hope your little bit of a longer wait goes by fast!



DizDays said:


> OK VGC family, I need your help.  I am a proud VGC owner who wants to sport the signature tag but can't figure out how to do it.  I obviously did it once with AKV, but everything I try to do doesn't work.  I've tried the copy thing and it doesn't seem to be working.  Does anyone have a link for photobucket or something like that?  What's the easiest way to show my VGC colors?
> 
> Thanks a million!



Hi DizDays - we're "triple" neighbors!  We live in the west suburbs of Chicago, and own at AKV and VGC also !!!

I'll try to help you with your siggie, but not sure it's different from what your already trying or if I can even explain it correctly, but here it goes
Find the picture you want to use in your sig. 
Right click on it and select properties
The properties pop-up box should have a web address you can copy and paste
Go into the section to modify your sig and click on the little square box with the mountain(?) (it's at the top of the white box you enter your sig into into, in the 2nd row, 3rd from the right)
Paste the web address you copied previously
Hit preview(?) and hope it looks the way you want !


----------



## PoohNFriends

MommiePrincess said:


> .....
> - Towels.....how many are included in the room and do they count all the kids
> for towels, so for us will we get 4 or 5 sets upon arrival.
> 
> You should get as many towel sets as max occupancy is allowed in the room - so in a 1 BR that would be at least 5 towel sets
> 
> - Does the unit come with paper towels (if so how many rolls), napkins, toilet paper (how many rolls), kleenex. If you run out of kleenex do they bring you more...how does all that work?? Do they have dish towels (how many?). I don't want to have to bring papertowels, kleenex from home if they only give you one box.
> 
> Other DISers have posted the phrase similar to they will replenish what helps keep the villa clean, but not what helps keep you clean.  So if you are short on paper towel, toilet paper, dishwasher soap, or dish soap they will replace.  They will not replace towels until trash & towel day and there will only be 1 box of laundry detergent for the length of stay.  I'm not sure where kleenex falls in the replacement category or how many dishtowels are supplied and if you can get more anytime or if they change them out of T&T day
> -


----------



## MommiePrincess

Thanks so much for the great replies to my questions, please keep them coming...I realized I forgot to ask and maybe most importantly.....

DH has to work quite a bit during our stay. I read in the closed Grand Cal thread that there are Wifi issues in some of the units- basically no access. I think DH would literally make us leave if he can't get internet connection due to his work responsibilities. We have stayed at Grand Cal (not DVC) many times and have never had an issue. Anyone have problems with internet connection, if so in what units. Should I call and request a 1B that has Wifi for sure and if so would this interfere with our hopes of a Paradise Pier (WOC) view on a higher up floor? 

Thanks again!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

MommiePrincess said:


> Thanks so much for the great replies to my questions, please keep them coming...I realized I forgot to ask and maybe most importantly.....
> 
> DH has to work quite a bit during our stay. I read in the closed Grand Cal thread that there are Wifi issues in some of the units- basically no access. I think DH would literally make us leave if he can't get internet connection due to his work responsibilities. We have stayed at Grand Cal (not DVC) many times and have never had an issue. Anyone have problems with internet connection, if so in what units. Should I call and request a 1B that has Wifi for sure and if so would this interfere with our hopes of a Paradise Pier (WOC) view on a higher up floor?
> 
> Thanks again!!


 
Never had a problem last year and I think there was even a 10/100 connection.

Jack


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

MommiePrincess said:


> Thanks so much for the great replies to my questions, please keep them coming...I realized I forgot to ask and maybe most importantly.....
> 
> DH has to work quite a bit during our stay. I read in the closed Grand Cal thread that there are Wifi issues in some of the units- basically no access. I think DH would literally make us leave if he can't get internet connection due to his work responsibilities. We have stayed at Grand Cal (not DVC) many times and have never had an issue. Anyone have problems with internet connection, if so in what units. Should I call and request a 1B that has Wifi for sure and if so would this interfere with our hopes of a Paradise Pier (WOC) view on a higher up floor?
> 
> Thanks again!!



Stayed on third floor..had amazing view of paradise pier..enjoyed WOC from the comfort of my chair many times (not the projections but everything else) and had no problem with wifi.  Also used it in lobby.


----------



## JimmyJam838

MommiePrincess said:


> Thanks so much for the great replies to my questions, please keep them coming...I realized I forgot to ask and maybe most importantly.....
> 
> DH has to work quite a bit during our stay. I read in the closed Grand Cal thread that there are Wifi issues in some of the units- basically no access. I think DH would literally make us leave if he can't get internet connection due to his work responsibilities. We have stayed at Grand Cal (not DVC) many times and have never had an issue. Anyone have problems with internet connection, if so in what units. Should I call and request a 1B that has Wifi for sure and if so would this interfere with our hopes of a Paradise Pier (WOC) view on a higher up floor?
> 
> Thanks again!!



I also need access to do work, but we've stayed 7 times so far (2-3 nights at a time) and haven't had any issues with WiFi.  We've only stayed on the lower 3 floors, so cannot comment on the upper floors.  If he does have an issue with WiFi but has an ethernet port on his laptop, there is a cable and ethernet jack supplied in the desk in the Master bedroom.


----------



## Snurk71

MommiePrincess said:


> Anyone have problems with internet connection, if so in what units.



Only place I couldn't get the wifi signal was in the bathroom.

TMI...


----------



## Nonsuch

MommiePrincess said:


> - Will bell service deliver 20 plus bags of groceries  to your room immediately if you pull up your car to the unloading area?


If your room has not been assigned, bell services can store your groceries.  A walk in refrigerator was added during the VGC expansion.


----------



## Nonsuch

MommiePrincess said:


> ...I read in the closed Grand Cal thread that there are Wifi issues in some of the units- basically no access. I think DH would literally make us leave if he can't get internet connection due to his work responsibilities.


I have not had any problems with WiFi.  There is a Cisco box mounted under the desk in the bedroom, which might be an Access Point.  There is also hard wired ethernet in the bedroom desk.  If WiFi is essential, bring your own portable WiFi router (CradlePoint makes some nice ones).


----------



## revwog1974

I've seen how friendly you are to non-owners , so I thought I'd post with a couple of questions.

We'll be at VGC May 6-11 renting points.  This is my mother's last trip to Disneyland and probably her last trip period.  So we're breaking the bank and going big!  I'm excited and sad; so it's all very emotional.  

We have the accessible 1-bedroom for the first 3 nights and the accessible 2-bedroom for the last three.  I read that someone said the accessible 1-bedroom is 1514 (I think).  Does anyone know where the accessible 2-bedroom is?  I was hoping for a view of something, but we can't compromise on having the handicap accessible room, so that's the more important thing.

When we're there do we have different access or privileges since we're renting points, not owners?  Will we be allowed to use the WOC viewing space?

If anyone has any tips, especially about the handicap accessible rooms, I'd be so grateful.  This is a wonderful thread and I've learned a lot from it.  Thank you.


----------



## Nonsuch

revwog1974 said:


> We have the accessible 1-bedroom for the first 3 nights and the accessible 2-bedroom for the last three.  I read that someone said the accessible 1-bedroom is 1514 (I think).  Does anyone know where the accessible 2-bedroom is?  I was hoping for a view of something, but we can't compromise on having the handicap accessible room, so that's the more important thing.


The handicap accessible villas are:
1516 Studio, first floor facing Wilderness Trail
1514 1-bedroom, first floor facing Wilderness Trail
1514 and 1516 form a lockoff 2-bedroom
3513 dedicated 2-bedroom, 3rd floor facing pool (below the Grand Villa)
4522 grand villa, 4th and 5th floors facing Paradise Pier.



revwog1974 said:


> When we're there do we have different access or privileges since we're renting points, not owners?  Will we be allowed to use the WOC viewing space?


Using rented points, you will be treated like DVC owners.  Villas are not cleaned daily, only a trash/towel service on the 4th day.  You are changing rooms after 3 days, so you will not receive any housekeeping.
All Grand Californian guests, hotel or villas, have access to the WOC viewing space.


revwog1974 said:


> If anyone has any tips, especially about the handicap accessible rooms, I'd be so grateful.


Your reservations should be for Handicap Accessible rooms, which is a specific reservation.  HA rooms should be guaranteed, unlike a typical view request.  Find out if your 2-bedroom reservation is for dedicated or lockoff.
The main WOC viewing (inside the park) has handicap seating in every section, but you will need to get fastpasses in the morning -- the same as all other guests.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Smltown96 said:


> How do you know you will get a two bedroom dedicated?  I thought they don't tell you your room infill check-in?



Anytime I have had a dedicated villa booked with DVC, my confirmation has stated that it was a dedicated villa.  Now, I have not had one at VGC, and they sometimes do things a little different.  Also, if you are the owner, you should be able to confirm with MS that you have a dedicated villa booked.

Edited to add:  And now that I have read thru more threads, I see that your question was answered already.  

Also additing, we are checking in tp VGC in a little less than a month. Can't wait.  Sure hope we get descent weather this trip.  Last year we had 3 trips and two of them were rained out.  Weather has been crazy everywhere, but I am so hoping for some sunny, rain free days.


----------



## blackjackdelta

RweTHEREyet said:


> Anytime I have had a dedicated villa booked with DVC, my confirmation has stated that it was a dedicated villa. Now, I have not had one at VGC, and they sometimes do things a little different. Also, if you are the owner, you should be able to confirm with MS that you have a dedicated villa booked.
> 
> Edited to add: And now that I have read thru more threads, I see that your question was answered already.
> 
> Also additing, we are checking in tp VGC in a little less than a month. Can't wait. Sure hope we get descent weather this trip. Last year we had 3 trips and two of them were rained out. Weather has been crazy everywhere, but I am so hoping for some sunny, rain free days.


 
I hope you have excellent weather and know you will have a fantastic time. One of my daughters has decided to enter the local scholarship/beauty pagent again this year hoping to at least place for the scholarship money, just so happens it is a week before we plan to leave for DLR. If she places that is going to mess up things big time. I may need to see if I can get my reservations changed to the following Sun-Fri, I doubt it though.

Jack


----------



## starry_solo

Which are the best studios to stay at?  I am checking in on Sunday, checking out Friday and am wondering when I check in, what I should put on as my request.  I already have reservations for priority dining at Wine Country Trattoria but it would be nice to see the WOC from the villas 

Thanks!


----------



## starry_solo

oops


----------



## Nonsuch

starry_solo said:


> Which are the best studios to stay at?  I am checking in on Sunday, checking out Friday and am wondering when I check in, what I should put on as my request.  I already have reservations for priority dining at Wine Country Trattoria but it would be nice to see the WOC from the villas


You might want to call Member Services today, and add a room request.
I would recommend:  6504, 5504. 4504, 3504, 2520, 2504
6504 would be best, it is the 6th floor and the balcony has a corner view.
The 2nd floor rooms would have a minimal WOC view.
The WOC view from X510 are obstructed.


----------



## peloha86

I hope you have a wonderful stay  We took my FIL, he has medical issues too, we addressed them ahead of time with the CM's at the Grand and Disney overall.  Disney treated us so well! He has a hard time walking, so when needed, we asked for a CM to help transport my FIL via golfcart from one area to another, as long as it was outside of the parks and in the general Disneyland Resort area.  My answers are in red:



revwog1974 said:


> I've seen how friendly you are to non-owners , so I thought I'd post with a couple of questions.
> We'll be at VGC May 6-11 renting points.  This is my mother's last trip to Disneyland and probably her last trip period.  So we're breaking the bank and going big!  I'm excited and sad; so it's all very emotional.
> 
> Chin up!
> 
> We have the accessible 1-bedroom for the first 3 nights and the accessible 2-bedroom for the last three.  I read that someone said the accessible 1-bedroom is 1514 (I think).  Does anyone know where the accessible 2-bedroom is?  I was hoping for a view of something, but we can't compromise on having the handicap accessible room, so that's the more important thing.
> 
> You can call the Grand Californian for info, they are very helpful: (714) 635-2300.
> Here's a great link, it's a map of the Grand and VGC, thanks Nonsuch!
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36355632&postcount=450
> 
> When we're there do we have different access or privileges since we're renting points, not owners?  Will we be allowed to use the WOC viewing space?
> 
> You should be able to view WOC.  I would call the number above and let them know what your needs are.  They are usually very accomidating.
> If anyone has any tips, especially about the handicap accessible rooms, I'd be so grateful.  This is a wonderful thread and I've learned a lot from it.  Thank you.



You are welcome!


----------



## starry_solo

Nonsuch said:


> You might want to call Member Services today, and add a room request.
> I would recommend:  6504, 5504. 4504, 3504, 2520, 2504
> 6504 would be best, it is the 6th floor and the balcony has a corner view.
> The 2nd floor rooms would have a minimal WOC view.
> The WOC view from X510 are obstructed.



Thanks!  If I can't get any of those, should I try for the x516 views?  It looks like that would be the Grizzly Peak view?


----------



## revwog1974

peloha86 said:


> I hope you have a wonderful stay  We took my FIL, he has medical issues too, we addressed them ahead of time with the CM's at the Grand and Disney overall.  Disney treated us so well! He has a hard time walking, so when needed, we asked for a CM to help transport my FIL via golfcart from one area to another, as long as it was outside of the parks and in the general Disneyland Resort area.
> 
> Thank you.  We've found Disney to be very helpful.  My mother cannot transfer out of her wheelchair without a piece of equipment so we'll be pushing her around the parks.  At least there will be 3 adults to take turns!  Of course, we'll also be travelling with a 5-month-old and a 5 year old so who ever isn't pushing the wheelchair will have kid duty!    There aren't too many rides she can go on, but there is plenty to see and do without going on rides.  Plus there's the joy of watching your grandchildren enjoy Disneyland.
> 
> I'm just so grateful we have this time with my mom.  Frankly, I never expected her to live this long and we went to Disneyland 2 years ago sure that it would be her last visit.  To get to go again is such a joy!


----------



## Nonsuch

starry_solo said:


> Thanks!  If I can't get any of those, should I try for the x516 views?  It looks like that would be the Grizzly Peak view?


x516 would look toward Grizzly Peak.
So your request would be:
6504, 5504. 4504, 3504, 2520, 2504, 5516, 4516, 3516, 2516

If you can, check-in early in the day.
Sunday is a busy day, generally half the rooms in the hotel change guests.
Someone must be checking out of the studio you are requesting, so you need a little luck


----------



## MommiePrincess

Im back with another question 

When we stayed at the GC hotel (many times) we always got preferred seating passes for Alladin. This was purchasing packages through Disney. It would seem after what we all have spent on DVC that we should get these passes that the hotel packages tend to give out. Please tell me we still get them and if so how. My DH will be mad (he's really a nice guy), but he thinks with the amount of money we've spent on points we should still get passes. Please be the bearer of good news on this!!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

MommiePrincess said:


> Im back with another question
> 
> When we stayed at the GC hotel (many times) we always got preferred seating passes for Alladin. This was purchasing packages through Disney. It would seem after what we all have spent on DVC that we should get these passes that the hotel packages tend to give out. Please tell me we still get them and if so how. My DH will be mad (he's really a nice guy), but he thinks with the amount of money we've spent on points we should still get passes. Please be the bearer of good news on this!!!


 
He is going to get mad. The aladdin vouchers only come with the packages. So have read about the benefits before signing. I have found you do really need the passes, we go early afternoon and sit in the 2nd level so we can see everything.

Jack


----------



## rmonty02

MommiePrincess said:


> - What pots and pans are there? Pan for scrambled eggs, large pot for making spaghetti sauce and noodles?
> - Are there plastic storage containers for storing leftovers?
> 
> -



There are storage containers. As well as spaghetti pots (I didn't post that pic) Bring ziplock baggies if u need more.


----------



## TLPL

Quick question: Can we pool hop to use Disneyland Hotel's pool while we stay at VGC? The new monorail slides seems cool. I would want to try them when we visit in August if possible.


----------



## blackjackdelta

TLPL said:


> Quick question: Can we pool hop to use Disneyland Hotel's pool while we stay at VGC? The new monorail slides seems cool. I would want to try them when we visit in August if possible.


 
Normally no. Only if the resort hotel you are staying at the pool is out of order. Most folks want to go the opposite way. Unless you hit it early the GCH pool is hard to get a lounge chair at in August.

Jack


----------



## MommiePrincess

I have "another" question ...this time about requesting rooms/locations.

I know its not a guarantee, but in requesting do I contact Member Services or the GC directly? Do you email or fax (or both) your room requests/location? Can anyone share the fax or email number/ info please. How long before check-in date do you do this? We will be in a 1B.


FYI this is our first trip as DVC members! We have stayed at the GC many times and at our last stay at the hotel, I faxed a room "type" request and was called back the next day by the "front desk" who gave me a few room location choices and when we checked in 3 weeks later, we had an fantastically, awesome room (hotel). 

Also I'd love to hear pros and cons about different views. We have always had theme park views when staying in the hotel, of Grizzley Peak. I'd love to be able to see WOC from our room, but not if it's all construction views along with it. I hear the Grizzley Peak views are very much of/in the trees.  

Has anyone done a listing of the units and the views from each one. I know so many of you do such detailed research and share it with us so I'm wondering if I've missed some posts with valuable info! 

As always many thanks!


----------



## Disney Princess

MommiePrincess - I can't answer all of your questions, but I'll do the ones I can.  We always note our requests with MS (if we have any).  We have gotten what we wanted doing it this way.  These were not at VGC though.  That is how we do it for WDW resorts.  I'd for sure call MS and have them add the request to your reservation.  I'm not sure if others have experience with faxing, so I'll let them answer that.

I believe there is a list of views and room numbers.  It is on the GC thread on the Disneyland forum.  You might check over there.

I can't help with view preferences as we haven't stayed there yet.  That brings me to our next point - 

ONE MORE MONTH!!!!!!!!!  We can't contain our excitement.


----------



## been2marceline

TLPL said:


> Quick question: Can we pool hop to use Disneyland Hotel's pool while we stay at VGC? The new monorail slides seems cool. I would want to try them when we visit in August if possible.



From what it looked like - the pools may not be done by then - not sure if there is a published date, but the construction over there is extensive....


----------



## Nonsuch

MommiePrincess said:


> I know its not a guarantee, but in requesting do I contact Member Services or the GC directly? Do you email or fax (or both) your room requests/location? Can anyone share the fax or email number/ info please. How long before check-in date do you do this? We will be in a 1B.


I have had good results sending email to member services.  The vacation planner has a list of information to include with email requests.  I send the email request within a few days of making the reservation.



MommiePrincess said:


> Also I'd love to hear pros and cons about different views. We have always had theme park views when staying in the hotel, of Grizzley Peak. I'd love to be able to see WOC from our room, but not if it's all construction views along with it. I hear the Grizzley Peak views are very much of/in the trees.


Construction near the villas should be complete by the end of May, although I rather enjoy watching the progress.  My preference is a Paradise Pier view, but others have posted different preferences -- some people like the first floor for easy pool access.



MommiePrincess said:


> Has anyone done a listing of the units and the views from each one. I know so many of you do such detailed research and share it with us so I'm wondering if I've missed some posts with valuable info!


I have posted detailed floorplans and pictures of the outside of the villas with room numbers.  There are some pictures of views from a few villas, but not all.


----------



## bigAWL

Nonsuch said:


> I have posted detailed floorplans and pictures of the outside of the villas with room numbers. There are some pictures of views from a few villas, but not all.


 
And these are awesome! Definitely deserving of an encore.



Nonsuch said:


> I have previously posted a floor by floor map of VGC, but thought it would be nice to show the villa numbers from the exterior
> 
> View from Pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Redwood Creek Challenge Trail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Paradise Pier (Jumpin' Jellyfish):


----------



## nunzia

TLPL said:


> Quick question: Can we pool hop to use Disneyland Hotel's pool while we stay at VGC? The new monorail slides seems cool. I would want to try them when we visit in August if possible.



I don't think pool hopping is allowed at DLR.
As far as views..I used to love the DTD view..all the lights and music and sometimes fireworks views. When I went in 2001 right after the hotel opened, the Grizzly view was fantastic, but yes, the trees have blocked it alot in recent years. I like the PP view, the construction can be a little eye-sorey, but when you think about watching the transition of DCA it becomes quite special.


----------



## bigAWL

Nonsuch said:


> I have had good results sending email to member services. The vacation planner has a list of information to include with email requests. I send the email request within a few days of making the reservation.


 
Is there an e-mail address listed on the DVC Member website?  I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Nonsuch

bigAWL said:


> Is there an e-mail address listed on the DVC Member website?  I can't seem to find it.


The email address is in the vacation planner, along with a list of information you should provide when contacting member services.


----------



## Nonsuch

bigAWL said:


> And these are awesome! Definitely deserving of an encore.


Thanks for the feedback 
Here are are the floorplans:
1 page version
6 page version


----------



## MommiePrincess

Nonsuch said:


> The email address is in the vacation planner, along with a list of information you should provide when contacting member services.



Do you normally receive a confirmation email  from MS that they received your requests?

Does anyone know if the actual units are assigned to a reservation by MS in Florida or by the GC staff at our location?

If I have additional requests, like 2 high chairs (I have a almost 5 month old and a 2 year old) and I'd love a full size crib as well as bed rails (I have a 5 year old too).....should I include all this on the same email? I don't want to overdo it, but we are staying seven days. Would you request it all at once or do it a room location request email and then a item request (highchair etc) request. 

Nonsuch--- I am going to borrow your listing of room preferences from your post #172 months ago. Question- you stayed in unit 5502, but don't have it on your request list...is there a reason for that?

Many thanks


----------



## Nonsuch

MommiePrincess said:


> Do you normally receive a confirmation email  from MS that they received your requests?


I have received an email confirmation after 2 or 3 business days.



MommiePrincess said:


> Does anyone know if the actual units are assigned to a reservation by MS in Florida or by the GC staff at our location?


Most likely the rooms are assigned at the Grand.



MommiePrincess said:


> If I have additional requests, like 2 high chairs (I have a almost 5 month old and a 2 year old) and I'd love a full size crib as well as bed rails (I have a 5 year old too).....should I include all this on the same email? I don't want to overdo it, but we are staying seven days. Would you request it all at once or do it a room location request email and then a item request (highchair etc) request.


You might want to call the Grand to verify that full size cribs and bed rails are available.  There will be not problem getting a second high chair, that can be requested once you are in your villa.



MommiePrincess said:


> Nonsuch--- I am going to borrow your listing of room preferences from your post #172 months ago. Question- you stayed in unit 5502, but don't have it on your request list...is there a reason for that?


5502 is included later in my list, I wanted to try 5508 or 4508 for a slightly different angle to WOC.


----------



## PoohNFriends

Can anyone tell me what the time limit is on VGC self-parking on the day of check-out?  We'll check-out at whatever the normal time is, but our flight doesn't leave until 11:30 PM.  Will we be able to stay parked there until sometime that evening and be able to get out without a problem; I thought I read you needed a key card to get in and out?

Thanks for any info you have!


----------



## ACDSNY

Your key won't deactivate until midnight so you can park there all day.


----------



## Fellowship9798

In 48 hours I'll be getting ready for bed on my first of four nights at VGC. We stayed there in Sept 2009 using our BWV points just after it opened, but this time we're staying as owners on our own VGC points.

We'll have Easter morning there with the kids. I hope the Easter Bunny can find us so far away from home. Then after our 4 night, we'll get on the Disney Wonder and leisurely cruise back to our home town of Vancouver.

Looking forward to it all very much!


----------



## kikiq

Fellowship9798 said:


> In 48 hours I'll be getting ready for bed on my first of four nights at VGC. We stayed there in Sept 2009 using our BWV points just after it opened, but this time we're staying as owners on our own VGC points.
> 
> We'll have Easter morning there with the kids. I hope the Easter Bunny can find us so far away from home. Then after our 4 night, we'll get on the Disney Wonder and leisurely cruise back to our home town of Vancouver.
> 
> Looking forward to it all very much!



Welcome Home Neighbor!  Have a great time on the Wonder!


----------



## Disney Princess

Fellowship9798 said:


> In 48 hours I'll be getting ready for bed on my first of four nights at VGC. We stayed there in Sept 2009 using our BWV points just after it opened, but this time we're staying as owners on our own VGC points.
> 
> We'll have Easter morning there with the kids. I hope the Easter Bunny can find us so far away from home. Then after our 4 night, we'll get on the Disney Wonder and leisurely cruise back to our home town of Vancouver.
> 
> Looking forward to it all very much!



That sounds like a fabulous weekend!  Enjoy it.


----------



## Nonsuch

PoohNFriends said:


> Can anyone tell me what the time limit is on VGC self-parking on the day of check-out?  We'll check-out at whatever the normal time is, but our flight doesn't leave until 11:30 PM.


You will not have a problem.  The policy at the lot is rather "casual".  Room keys are only scanned when entering the dedicated Grand Californian parking area, and often the gate will open without using a key (the toll booth attendant might manually open it).  I have only needed to show a room key when leaving, but the attendant could not even see the dates on the key.


----------



## IandGsmom

Just booked a couple of nights over Thanksgiving in a studio. Looking forward to eating turkey with Mickey!! 
I booked using our banked SSR points  and was wondering about availability over the Thanksgiving holiday but they has everything open at 7 months


----------



## PoohNFriends

ACDSNY said:


> Your key won't deactivate until midnight so you can park there all day.





Nonsuch said:


> You will not have a problem.  The policy at the lot is rather "casual".  Room keys are only scanned when entering the dedicated Grand Californian parking area, and often the gate will open without using a key (the toll booth attendant might manually open it).  I have only needed to show a room key when leaving, but the attendant could not even see the dates on the key.



Thank you both, this is exactly the type of info I was hoping to get!


----------



## revwog1974

I have heard there is a DVD player in the Villas.  But I'm wondering if we even need to bring DVDs.  Are there dedicated Disney chanels on the TV that show Disney movies or cartoons?  At this point, our 5-year-old insists she doesn't need a nap, but she will sit still and "rest" during a movie, and sometimes she even sleeps!


----------



## JimmyJam838

I don't remember the channel line up, but you can borrow movies from the guest service desk.


----------



## Nonsuch

JimmyJam838 said:


> I don't remember the channel line up...


There is a DVC channel


----------



## franandaj

revwog1974 said:


> I have heard there is a DVD player in the Villas.  But I'm wondering if we even need to bring DVDs.  Are there dedicated Disney chanels on the TV that show Disney movies or cartoons?  At this point, our 5-year-old insists she doesn't need a nap, but she will sit still and "rest" during a movie, and sometimes she even sleeps!



I believe there is a Disney cartoon channel. There are a couple of Disney channels, but I'm not sure if they are dedicated to movies.  If nothing else, as a PP pointed out, you can borrow movies.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Even though our kids are older we always bring a selection of their favorites when they were younger. Cuts down on the whines.

Jack


----------



## revwog1974

JimmyJam838 said:


> I don't remember the channel line up, but you can borrow movies from the guest service desk.



We're not owners, we're renting points.  May we still borrow movies if we're not owners?  We're traveling with a 5-month-old and I'm looking to shed any supplies I can to make more room for the baby necessities!


----------



## DVC Mike

Just *19* days until I check in (for the very first time) to the Villas at the Grand Californian. I have stayed at the GC Hotel before but never at the villas.

I'm really looking forward to this trip!


----------



## blackjackdelta

revwog1974 said:


> We're not owners, we're renting points. May we still borrow movies if we're not owners? We're traveling with a 5-month-old and I'm looking to shed any supplies I can to make more room for the baby necessities!


 
If borrowing is allowed, your are treated as an owner thru your stay.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

Even though I am not an owner the Villas are wonderful, a hop, skip and a jump to the parks(if I could actually do that.

Have a great time,

Jack


----------



## CrazyDuck

DVC Mike said:


> Just *19* days until I check in (for the very first time) to the Villas at the Grand Californian. I have stayed at the GC Hotel before but never at the villas.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this trip!



I know you are a seasoned DVCer and I always look forward to your (real time) trip reports.  Looking forward to your reviews and comparisons to the WDW DVC resorts.    Especially looking forward to the awesome photos as well!


----------



## nunzia

DVC Mike said:


> Just *19* days until I check in (for the very first time) to the Villas at the Grand Californian. I have stayed at the GC Hotel before but never at the villas.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this trip!




I expect another trip report with stunning pictures....


----------



## stopher1

DVC Mike said:


> Just *19* days until I check in (for the very first time) to the Villas at the Grand Californian. I have stayed at the GC Hotel before but never at the villas.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this trip!



Mike that's awesome.  I hope your stay in the villas is wonderful.


----------



## franandaj

DVC Mike said:


> Just *19* days until I check in (for the very first time) to the Villas at the Grand Californian. I have stayed at the GC Hotel before but never at the villas.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this trip!



Cool! Does this mean we will get a DVC Mike "Live from DLR TR" ?  I will finally get in from the beginning!    I'll just need to remember to look for it since I'll be in WDW!


----------



## revwog1974

blackjackdelta said:


> Even though I am not an owner the Villas are wonderful, a hop, skip and a jump to the parks(if I could actually do that.
> 
> Have a great time,
> 
> Jack



Thank you very much!  I'm so excited!


----------



## OrthoDad

DVC Mike said:


> Just *19* days until I check in (for the very first time) to the Villas at the Grand Californian. I have stayed at the GC Hotel before but never at the villas.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this trip!




Have a great trip to your new home, Mike!  We love GCH and we love VGC!  Can't wait to read your trip reports!


----------



## Kathymford

I didn't read through ALL the posts, but is anyone booked for D23 Expo? I was on a wait list for a studio and it actually came through! We're just staying one night, but I'm excited nonetheless.


----------



## revwog1974

I hope you all won't mind another question.  Each villa has a pack-and-play style crib; that's what I've seen on the lists.  Have any of you used them?  Are they generally clean and in good working order?

Also, I assume there are temerature controls in each villa.  Do the rooms tend to run hot or cold?  I'm trying to pack sleepwear for our 5-month-old and she gets grumpy if she's too hot or too cold.  We don't want to wake up the neighbors with a screaming baby at 2 AM!

Thank you.


----------



## blackjackdelta

revwog1974 said:


> I hope you all won't mind another question. Each villa has a pack-and-play style crib; that's what I've seen on the lists. Have any of you used them? Are they generally clean and in good working order?
> 
> Also, I assume there are temerature controls in each villa. Do the rooms tend to run hot or cold? I'm trying to pack sleepwear for our 5-month-old and she gets grumpy if she's too hot or too cold. We don't want to wake up the neighbors with a screaming baby at 2 AM!
> 
> Thank you.


 
The rooms run at the temp you set them at. Very nice heating/cooling system. Never used the pack and play.

Jack


----------



## Maistre Gracey

10 days until we check into our GV at VGC. I love to buy rounds at Uva bar if anyone is around!

MG


----------



## franandaj

Kathymford said:


> I didn't read through ALL the posts, but is anyone booked for D23 Expo? I was on a wait list for a studio and it actually came through! We're just staying one night, but I'm excited nonetheless.



Check out this thread

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2423959

There are many of us who are owners that are staying, some at the VGC some at area hotels, congrats on your waitlist!


----------



## nunzia

revwog1974 said:


> I hope you all won't mind another question.  Each villa has a pack-and-play style crib; that's what I've seen on the lists.  Have any of you used them?  Are they generally clean and in good working order?
> 
> Also, I assume there are temerature controls in each villa.  Do the rooms tend to run hot or cold?  I'm trying to pack sleepwear for our 5-month-old and she gets grumpy if she's too hot or too cold.  We don't want to wake up the neighbors with a screaming baby at 2 AM!
> 
> Thank you.



Have used pack and play several times..at the hotel section and DVC..and never had a problem at all.


----------



## the donut

revwog1974 said:


> I hope you all won't mind another question.  Each villa has a pack-and-play style crib; that's what I've seen on the lists.  Have any of you used them?  Are they generally clean and in good working order?
> 
> Also, I assume there are temerature controls in each villa.  Do the rooms tend to run hot or cold?  I'm trying to pack sleepwear for our 5-month-old and she gets grumpy if she's too hot or too cold.  We don't want to wake up the neighbors with a screaming baby at 2 AM!
> 
> Thank you.



Pack and play is great.  Supposedly you can also request a full size crib, but we've never gotten one as they are always out.  We've probably made 5 requests, so 0/5.  Once the crib bedding wasn't in the unit (it usually is), and they sent one up right away after we called about it.  So best to set it up and check for the bedding well before nap or bedtime.

I agree that the temperature controls are good.  You shouldn't have a problem adjusting the temp to your liking.


----------



## Disney Princess

Maistre Gracey said:


> 10 days until we check into our GV at VGC. I love to buy rounds at Uva bar if anyone is around!
> 
> MG



Have a wonderful time.  Please take lots of pictures of that GV.  We'd love to meet up with you, but we still have 19 days until check in!


----------



## CaptainsCrew

We will be in a one bedroom next week, and back for the convention in August.


----------



## defnjeb

I am sooooo excited.  I just booked 2 nights at a 3 bedroom villa for my whole family during the Christmas Season.  I plan on telling them all today.  Does anyone have any cool pictures of the 3 bedroom?

Thanks!!


----------



## taaren

Maistre Gracey said:


> 10 days until we check into our GV at VGC. I love to buy rounds at Uva bar if anyone is around!
> MG



How many nights are you staying? We'll be arriving 2 weeks from tomorrow, so I'm guessing we'll just miss you as you're probably not spending 6 nights in a GV. Sadly, we're not staying at the VGC as all our points are allocated towards this fall trip but I'm currently in the process of negotiating with several people who have expiring points so hopefully we'll be able to stay at PPH! Then at least we can walk through the lobby and use our keys to use the WOC early FP hour. We've gotten so spoilt staying on-site its hard to consider staying across the street now ...

Just found out that not only does the $95 fee not apply (I knew that part), but the last 4 months of one's UY rule about using the Disney Collection, DLH + PPH is excluded so if anybody can't get a room at the VGC for a last minute trip there's always that option too. Thought it was a bit some West Coast DVC-ers might be interested in.


----------



## MommiePrincess

So I am continuing with more of my crazy first timer DVC trip questions. Do they supply a week's worth of kitchen garbage bags? We'll be doing a fair amount of cooking, plus two little ones in diapers so we create a fair amount of trash. Also I know I asked this, but if you run out of toilet paper, kleenex, paper towels is that our responsibility to restock?

Lastly, where can I find the price list for extra cleanings and towels? if they do a extra cleaning for a fee do they change linens, vacuum, dust, the works?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

taaren said:


> How many nights are you staying? We'll be arriving 2 weeks from tomorrow, so I'm guessing we'll just miss you as you're probably not spending 6 nights in a GV.


You're right, we're not spending 6 nights in a GV... We are spending 7!!

MG


----------



## franandaj

Maistre Gracey said:


> You're right, we're not spending 6 nights in a GV... We are spending 7!!
> 
> MG



That's so cool! Do you know which one you'll get or do you have to wait until check in?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

franandaj said:


> That's so cool! Do you know which one you'll get or do you have to wait until check in?


I think we have to wait, but I requested the courtyard view because it's the non HA villa. 

MG


----------



## toocherie

Maistre Gracey said:


> I think we have to wait, but I requested the courtyard view because it's the non HA villa.
> 
> MG



OMG!  I was just coming on here to find out which GV was the handicapped accessible villa because that's what we would need!  It's kismet!


----------



## PoohNFriends

Hello from the Disneyland express bus! 
On our way to VGC now!!  I'll try to report a few "live" blurbs with pics to come later.  We've never been to DL before so I'm no expert but if you have any questions or requests let me know and I'll try to get info out to you.


----------



## hjgaus

IandGsmom said:


> Just booked a couple of nights over Thanksgiving in a studio. Looking forward to eating turkey with Mickey!!
> I booked using our banked SSR points  and was wondering about availability over the Thanksgiving holiday but they has everything open at 7 months



We also booked a 2 bedroom villa for thanksgiving week @ the 7 month mark! Checking in Monday Nov. 21st - Check out Wed. Nov. 23! Hope the Holiday decor is up! Can't believe it was open! We usually stay on property during off season (will be there this week for 4 nights in 3 bedroom grand villa! Just the 10 of us!!) So excited!!


----------



## BeccaG

Can I whine for just one second?  Even though there is a lot of issues with DVC being discussed out there on these boards, I still wish I could get more points so I can spend more time at VGC.  And, as a CA school teacher, that probably won't be happening anytime soon.  OK, pity party over, I just wanted to whine to folks who would "get it."
TIA


----------



## kikiq

BeccaG said:


> Can I whine for just one second?  Even though there is a lot of issues with DVC being discussed out there on these boards, I still wish I could get more points so I can spend more time at VGC.  And, as a CA school teacher, that probably won't be happening anytime soon.  OK, pity party over, I just wanted to whine to folks who would "get it."
> TIA



I "get it".  I lost my classroom last year, so I totally "get it".  We're just enjoying what we have.


----------



## franandaj

Maistre Gracey said:


> I think we have to wait, but I requested the courtyard view because it's the non HA villa.
> 
> MG



That's good to know!



toocherie said:


> OMG!  I was just coming on here to find out which GV was the handicapped accessible villa because that's what we would need!  It's kismet!



I'm toying with the idea of getting a GV for a milestone birthday (let's just say it's four years from today!) so I'm glad to know which is which, we would rather have the HA Villa and that's cool that it's the one with the Theme Park view.

MG I know your feelings on Paradise Pier!


----------



## franandaj

BeccaG said:


> Can I whine for just one second?  Even though there is a lot of issues with DVC being discussed out there on these boards, I still wish I could get more points so I can spend more time at VGC.  And, as a CA school teacher, that probably won't be happening anytime soon.  OK, pity party over, I just wanted to whine to folks who would "get it."
> TIA





kikiq said:


> I "get it".  I lost my classroom last year, so I totally "get it".  We're just enjoying what we have.



I'm so sorry for what is happening to the school teachers out there, the most valuable professions are seeing the most severe cuts while the frivolous professions thrive.  Until CA brings back the F&W I may have some "extra points" so if you're wanting to rent and keep costs down, keep me in mind!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> I'm toying with the idea of getting a GV for a milestone birthday* (let's just say it's four years from today!) *so I'm glad to know which is which, we would rather have the HA Villa and that's cool that it's the one with the Theme Park view.



Happy Birthday Alison!


----------



## ACDSNY

stopher1 said:


> Happy Birthday Alison!


 
Since you can never have too many birthday wishes...

Happy Birthday Alison and Happy May Day!!!


----------



## BeccaG

kikiq said:


> I "get it".  I lost my classroom last year, so I totally "get it".  We're just enjoying what we have.



Ugh, that totally stinks!  My heart goes out to you!


----------



## CrazyDuck

franandaj said:


> I'm toying with the idea of getting a GV for a milestone birthday (let's just say it's four years from today!)



Hey!!!  Happy 21st Birthday!


----------



## ACDSNY

BeccaG said:


> Can I whine for just one second?  Even though there is a lot of issues with DVC being discussed out there on these boards, I still wish I could get more points so I can spend more time at VGC. And, as a CA school teacher, that probably won't be happening anytime soon. OK, pity party over, I just wanted to whine to folks who would "get it."
> TIA


 


kikiq said:


> I "get it". I lost my classroom last year, so I totally "get it". We're just enjoying what we have.


 
Hopefully someday soon our State will get it's priorities straight, in the meantime hang in there you two.


----------



## kikiq

franandaj said:


> I'm toying with the idea of getting a GV for a milestone birthday (let's just say it's four years from today!) so I'm glad to know which is which, we would rather have the HA Villa and that's cool that it's the one with the Theme Park view.



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## kikiq

BeccaG said:


> Ugh, that totally stinks!  My heart goes out to you!



Thanks, our Disney addiction is what gets us through.  It pays to be proactive, always be proactive!


----------



## kikiq

ACDSNY said:


> Hopefully someday soon our State will get it's priorities straight, in the meantime hang in there you two.



Thank you and we have to remember that it's all about the children.


----------



## fdwang

franandaj said:


> That's good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of getting a GV for a milestone birthday (let's just say it's four years from today!) so I'm glad to know which is which, we would rather have the HA Villa and that's cool that it's the one with the Theme Park view.
> 
> MG I know your feelings on Paradise Pier!



Happy Birthday!!!  Go for it..!


----------



## nunzia

stopher1 said:


> Happy Birthday Alison!



Happy Birthday yesterday


----------



## franandaj

Hey everyone thanks for the birthday wishes!     Now back to reality!


----------



## honeymo78

We are arriving tomorrow for week stay in a 1 bedroom villa.  I just read on another thread that there is a world of color viewing area for the villas.  Is this true?  If so can you see any/all WOC shows from there.  We aren't planning to visit the parks tomorrow but if we are back from dinner in time I would to be able to see WOC that night.


----------



## stopher1

honeymo78 said:


> We are arriving tomorrow for week stay in a 1 bedroom villa.  I just read on another thread that there is a world of color viewing area for the villas.  Is this true?  If so can you see any/all WOC shows from there.  We aren't planning to visit the parks tomorrow but if we are back from dinner in time I would to be able to see WOC that night.



I hope you have a wonderful time!  

There is a viewing platform up on the 6th floor, but it is way off to the side, and you won't be able to see the projections very well.  But they do play the music, to add to what you can already hear from the show itself - and there are restrooms up there.

If you end up with a Paradise Pier view - on floors 3 or higher - you'll most likely be able to see it from the balcony of your room, and from the living room window.


----------



## maburke

stopher1 said:


> I hope you have a wonderful time!
> 
> There is a viewing platform up on the 6th floor, but it is way off to the side, and you won't be able to see the projections very well.  But they do play the music, to add to what you can already hear from the show itself - and there are restrooms up there.
> 
> If you end up with a Paradise Pier view - on floors 3 or higher - you'll most likely be able to see it from the balcony of your room, and from the living room window.



Can we bring guests to the viewing platform? We have 9 in the room, and are inviting 6 more for a dinner to celebrate our 20th anniversary. Could we bring them all up to watch WOC?


----------



## blackjackdelta

maburke said:


> Can we bring guests to the viewing platform? We have 9 in the room, and are inviting 6 more for a dinner to celebrate our 20th anniversary. Could we bring them all up to watch WOC?


 
You sure can. There were a lot of people up on the platform when we went last year and the view is not really great. I thought I had a better one from my room.

Jack


----------



## TLinden16

I brought a couple of guests up to the observation deck with me one night.  Most nights it wasn't that crowded up there (the first time I went I thought I had the wrong spot because I was the only one there as the show began, and only a few others joined me that night).  Other nights, I had a full house (I saw it about four times the week I was there).  It's really not a great view unless you are against a rail, so i tmay be hard if you had a group of 15.


----------



## Nonsuch

Maistre Gracey said:


> I think we have to wait, but I requested the courtyard view because it's the non HA villa.


HA reservations are guaranteed, but view requests are not.  Unless both GV are available on the check in day, a view request cannot be granted.

The differences in the HA GV seem minimal, based on the floorplan documents.  The master bath on the 4th floor has a more open layout with a roll-in shower.  The kitchen counters will likely be lower.  There are no HA features on the 5th floor.

I will post a first person report next month


----------



## DebbieB

Just got home last night.  Had the most awesome room - 6504 (studio).   Great view of DCA.    My friend arrived on Saturday and stayed at PP.   She went over to VGC to check-in at 7:00am on Sunday morning.    She asked for a World of Color view.   The cm went in the back and said they had a great room but it wasn't ready (of course).   She said no problem, we'll wait!   I flew out on Sunday morning and she called me while I was connecting in Phoenix and updated me, she said the cm said we got a great room!   Before I boarded the plane, she sent me a text that she got a text saying our room was ready!  No way!    9:45am!    When I got to VGC, I called her and she said she was in the room.  I had to stop at the front desk to get my key and the cm said "you got the best room!".  I couldn't believe it when I walked in:



We were both so excited.   We were out on the balcony when we heard a voice in the room.  It was the bellman with the luggage, he said he knocked but had a feeling we were out on the balcony! 

The view after WoC:



It was a great first stay at VGC.   The room was right around the corner from the elevator and was in great shape.  We watched WoC everynight, twice in the park and 3 times from the balcony.  Great show!

Edit:  got the same room in 2018, trees grew!


----------



## marts35

Awesome....This is one of our favorite rooms.  Great pictures!


----------



## Disney Princess

Debbie - what an awesome room!  We are hoping to get that exact view in 10 days when we check in.  I imagine we'll watch WoC a lot too with that view.


----------



## barngro

I am sitting on my balcony right this moment listening to the beautiful music they play on the pool side of DVC. I always request the pool view for this reason. The mornings are so peaceful and a wonderful way to reflect on how fortunate we are to be in this wonderful place. The hustle and bustle will come later, but for right now I am in heaven.


----------



## Circusgirl

barngro said:


> I am sitting on my balcony right this moment listening to the beautiful music they play on the pool side of DVC. I always request the pool view for this reason. The mornings are so peaceful and a wonderful way to reflect on how fortunate we are to be in this wonderful place. The hustle and bustle will come later, but for right now I am in heaven.




  I totally agree!


----------



## Disney Princess

barngro said:


> I am sitting on my balcony right this moment listening to the beautiful music they play on the pool side of DVC. I always request the pool view for this reason. The mornings are so peaceful and a wonderful way to reflect on how fortunate we are to be in this wonderful place. The hustle and bustle will come later, but for right now I am in heaven.



This is good to hear.  No matter what room we get, we will enjoy the view for one reason or another.  I simply can't wait!!


----------



## Lucille1963

I'm a long time lurker poking my head out for the first time in this thread.  We LOVE Disneyland and I'm dreaming of a trip in late Jan - early Feb 2012.  We want to spend a week or so in a 1 BR and would LOVE LOVE LOVE a view like the ones shown in this thread!


----------



## Nonsuch

Lucille1963 said:


> ...We LOVE Disneyland and I'm dreaming of a trip in late Jan - early Feb 2012.  We want to spend a week or so in a 1 BR and would LOVE LOVE LOVE a view like the ones shown in this thread!


That's a great time to visit, the crowds are lighter and the points required are low 
Book as soon as possible, since the low points does increase demand.
Make sure to send a room request to member services


----------



## franandaj

Lucille1963 said:


> I'm a long time lurker poking my head out for the first time in this thread.  We LOVE Disneyland and I'm dreaming of a trip in late Jan - early Feb 2012.  We want to spend a week or so in a 1 BR and would LOVE LOVE LOVE a view like the ones shown in this thread!





Nonsuch said:


> That's a great time to visit, the crowds are lighter and the points required are low
> Book as soon as possible, since the low points does increase demand.
> Make sure to send a room request to member services



Usually that's a great time of year.  If you don't own at VGC get ready to call MS when they open at your 7 month window, they book up quickly!  Good luck!


----------



## Lucille1963

It is a little over a month before the 7 month window.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will work out for us.  Thankfully, we have some wiggle room on our dates.  Also, I'm also hoping to add a couple of nights at the DLH.  Its my favorite place to stay and with all the changes I want to experience it for myself (our last trip was 2008).  

Any ideas which room size is the hardest to book?  I really have my heart set on a 1 bedroom.  

I'll definitely be dialing the moment my 7 month window opens up!


----------



## rentayenta

DH and I were talking about adding on at GCV, possibly resale- need to figure out what the differences are.  We  the GCV.


----------



## the donut

Lucille1963 said:


> It is a little over a month before the 7 month window.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will work out for us.  Thankfully, we have some wiggle room on our dates.  Also, I'm also hoping to add a couple of nights at the DLH.  Its my favorite place to stay and with all the changes I want to experience it for myself (our last trip was 2008).
> 
> Any ideas which room size is the hardest to book?  I really have my heart set on a 1 bedroom.
> 
> I'll definitely be dialing the moment my 7 month window opens up!



I think the studios go first.  I have pretty good luck getting 2BR's.  Of course, there are also only 2 grand villas, and they must be hard to get, but I hardly ever inquire about them.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Lucille1963 said:


> It is a little over a month before the 7 month window.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will work out for us.  Thankfully, we have some wiggle room on our dates.  Also, I'm also hoping to add a couple of nights at the DLH.  Its my favorite place to stay and with all the changes I want to experience it for myself (our last trip was 2008).
> 
> Any ideas which room size is the hardest to book?  I really have my heart set on a 1 bedroom.
> 
> I'll definitely be dialing the moment my 7 month window opens up!



Form what I hear the studios are the most popular.  There are only 8 dedicated studios.  There are no dedicated 1br's just the 23 1br's attached to the 23 adjoining studios.  With the studios filling up first the 1br's should be the easiest to book...  However, 23 is still a small number, especially durring off-peak (DVC Busy) times!  Good Luck!


----------



## Nonsuch

CrazyDuck said:


> From what I hear the studios are the most popular.  There are only 8 dedicated studios.  There are no dedicated 1br's just the 23 1br's attached to the 23 adjoining studios.


Those 8 units not attached to 1-bedroom villas are hotel rooms.
DVC could convert those  rooms to studios and sell more points, but all the VGC documents show them as hotel rooms.


----------



## Nonsuch

Lucille1963 said:


> It is a little over a month before the 7 month window.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will work out for us.  Thankfully, we have some wiggle room on our dates.  Also, I'm also hoping to add a couple of nights at the DLH.  Its my favorite place to stay and with all the changes I want to experience it for myself (our last trip was 2008).
> 
> Any ideas which room size is the hardest to book?  I really have my heart set on a 1 bedroom.
> 
> I'll definitely be dialing the moment my 7 month window opens up!


If you have difficulty booking at 7 months in January or February, you could consider March.  The points are much higher in March, so it is easier to book.  I have booked a 1-bedroom less than 2 months in advance, but in late February at the higher rate.


----------



## hjgaus

the donut said:


> I think the studios go first.  I have pretty good luck getting 2BR's.  Of course, there are also only 2 grand villas, and they must be hard to get, but I hardly ever inquire about them.



Not as hard as you might think. We just got back from a 4 night stay in the grand villa through a 7 month reservation window. It's sucks up alot of points but worth it for us locals as a wonderful staycation. Just made 7 month ressie
in a 2 bed for few days before Thanksgiving. I did not check for 4th of July so I decided 1 night @ Disneyland Hotel and last year couldn't get in for June on 3 week short notice but did Paradise Pier instead. I've heard others get studios on short notice but I guess that depends on when.


----------



## Disney Princess

We were able to add a night on to my in-laws' reservation in a studio at about 2-3 months.  If you have flexible dates, you might get lucky!!  Good luck, and let us know what you get.


----------



## PoohNFriends

Time to upload some room photos from our DL trip last week:
Entry/kitchen area:




 To my back left is the long closet with the crib, highchair, and I think some bedding.  To my back right was the door connecting to the studio that would be used for a 2 BR reservation.  The closet you can see on the right in the pic had to vaccuum and broom.





The left side of the pic shows the start of the hall to the baths, bedroom, and laundry.


----------



## PoohNFriends

Living room area:





Looking towards the couch (pulls out, but we didn't need to) from the TV/breakfast bar.





Looking from the corner that is in the pic above.  Below the TV is the Murphy's bed, we did open this to see it but didn't test comfiness.


----------



## PoohNFriends

Bedroom and Bathrooms:





2nd bath, has a shower, no tub





View of the separate toilet and shower which was large have had a tiled bench





View of tubs with jets and into the bedroom


----------



## PoohNFriends

Balcony and view:










Looking of the balcony to the left.





Looking straight ahead, Redwood Creek Challenge Trail is back there.  I know it's not too spectacular, I'll take blacktop as long as I get to enjoy DL.





Off the balcony to the right.  Not too far down that path around the corner were the grills.  We also didn't use these, but they looked nice when we walked passed them.


----------



## franandaj

So where is DVC Mike? I thought he was going to be at the VGC by now, I keep checking for a TR!


----------



## Disney Princess

franandaj said:


> So where is DVC Mike? I thought he was going to be at the VGC by now, I keep checking for a TR!



Now that you mention it - he IS supposed to be there now.  We leave tomorrow for Dallas, and our flight is Wednesday morning!!!  He was going to be there before us, and I kept telling myself that his trip report would hold me over until then.  I guess I made it anyway.  Can't wait to check into the Grand in 2 days!!!!


----------



## rmonty02

Hi all! So I'm getting ready for our June trip and wanted to ask about anyone's personal grocery delivery experience from Vons. We always drive and do our own shopping but this time I want to skip that step.

Has your experience been positive and worth while? Is there anything I should keep in mind when placing my order? Like...what are the alcohol rules? Can I use my Safeway club card to get discounts? TIA


----------



## ACDSNY

We ordered stuff for breakfast, lunch, snacks and beer from Von's last November with no problems.  We did need to be at our room to sign for the delivery.  Now that I think about it, Bell Services called and I went down there to sign for it with the Von's delivery person and Bell Services helped us bring everything to our room.

Have a great trip!!!  I can't believe I don't have any DL vacations planned at the moment.  My extended family has us doing a couple of cruises instead.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

If you include alcohol in your order, you will have to be present to sign for it at delivery.  We are normally hanging by the pool when they call, waiting for our room to be ready, so it hasn't been a big deal.


----------



## Nonsuch

Corn Dog Castle and Seaside Souvenirs are now open 
These 2 shops and Little Mermaid are on the other side of the fence from VGC, so their opening means the end of construction 
Goofy's Sky School and the remaining construction in this area will be complete July 1 

Go out on your balcony and smell the Corn Dogs


----------



## franandaj

:cheer: I'm going out there for a  Star Tours preview! Maybe a corn dog too!


----------



## rmonty02

ACDSNY said:


> We ordered stuff for breakfast, lunch, snacks and beer from Von's last November with no problems.  We did need to be at our room to sign for the delivery.  Now that I think about it, Bell Services called and I went down there to sign for it with the Von's delivery person and Bell Services helped us bring everything to our room.
> 
> Have a great trip!!!  I can't believe I don't have any DL vacations planned at the moment.  My extended family has us doing a couple of cruises instead.



Thanks Ang and boiseflyfisher! I think this is the way to go for this trip. After this trip I don't know when the next one will be  maybe I should take your lead and look into the cruises.


----------



## ACDSNY

rmonty02 said:


> Thanks Ang and boiseflyfisher! I think this is the way to go for this trip. After this trip I don't know when the next one will be maybe I should take your lead and look into the cruises.


 
Maybe you should, my DGS, DNs & DN loved their first cruise so much they can't wait for next April to go on the Mickey boat again.  Now that the Wonder is on the west coast it's much easier/cheaper than flying to Florida.


----------



## Smltown96

Nonsuch said:


> Corn Dog Castle and Seaside Souvenirs are now open
> These 2 shops and Little Mermaid are on the other side of the fence from VGC, so their opening means the end of construction
> Goofy's Sky School and the remaining construction in this area will be complete July 1
> 
> Go out on your balcony and smell the Corn Dogs



Yeeeeeha!  We will be there mid June and can't wait to get a corn dog!


----------



## PoohNFriends

rmonty02 said:


> Hi all! So I'm getting ready for our June trip and wanted to ask about anyone's personal grocery delivery experience from Vons. We always drive and do our own shopping but this time I want to skip that step.
> 
> Has your experience been positive and worth while? Is there anything I should keep in mind when placing my order? Like...what are the alcohol rules? Can I use my Safeway club card to get discounts? TIA



We just used Vons for our trip that was at the beginning of the month.  I placed my order online late Friday for delivery on Sunday.  I think the delivery time(s) available was during a time when we might still have been enroute to VGC so I did not order alcohol since I had read I needed to be there to sign.  When I registered I got a code for free shipping; I still keep getting various free shipping codes so PM me if you happen to need one.  You can go through your order and mark which item(s) you do not want substituted, which item(s) of a different brand are ok and one last option regarding substitution.  I marked all do not substitute except and everything came as ordered.  You do not need your Safeway card # because all online orders will include the discounted price !  I would definitely order from them again.


----------



## franandaj

Smltown96 said:


> Yeeeeeha!  We will be there mid June and can't wait to get a corn dog!



We had one today! Thanks Nonsuch for clueing us in!  Yum!


----------



## JimmyJam838

Nonsuch said:


> Corn Dog Castle and Seaside Souvenirs are now open
> These 2 shops and Little Mermaid are on the other side of the fence from VGC, so their opening means the end of construction
> Goofy's Sky School and the remaining construction in this area will be complete July 1
> 
> Go out on your balcony and smell the Corn Dogs



I just got one today after walking from Midway Mania all the way to the Award Wiener's in the Hollywood Back lot where they told me Corn Dog Castle was open once again.  So I had to huff it back to the pier to get my corn dog.  It was very delicious.


----------



## jforever52

We just got back!!!  Our visit was May 8th through the 15th.  We stayed in a Studio, room 4504 and had an awesome view!  They were testing World of Color late at night the whole week we were there...the next week they added an extended Pirates sequence and added Rapunzel to the Princess sequence.  I had a feeling they were up to something!

Anyway, here are some pictures of the room:
















And at night:
















And the BBQ (which doesn't seem to get used very much, but I would highly reccomend):






We had a wonderful 1st stay at our new home and are looking forward to many happy returns.


----------



## Lucille1963

Great pictures!  I'm throughly jealous of the view!


----------



## kikiq

We're here NOW!!!  I'm sitting on our balcony, wifi, looking at DCA, I don't know that it gets better than this.

Our villa was ready at 4:07 pm.  Came just as my sil was getting into the hot tub and handed me my angry "raisined" toes and fingers DGD.  We are NOT in the coveted room 3522, but close   And if anyone wants to know WHY it takes so long to clean...the two bedroom villas have 2 floor to ceiling showers that were SPOTLESS.  Our villa was spotless according to my sil who is very "anal" about things like that.  

The staff has been wonderful.  The crib was delivered within 15 minutes.  We had some challenges with the dvd player/TV.  The engineer was very understanding as he explained it wasn't us, it was the instructions that needed updating. Some villas are different.  NOTE:  It says turn the tv to channel 92 but really it's changing the input.  He noted something in his phone saying that the instructions in our villa had to be changed (who knows when that will happen, so just saying, if you feel technology challenged, try changing the input)

Bringing our Costco run upstairs, people kept looking at the ribs, hamburger, chicken and sausages Told them we were grilling this weekend.  Plus for the price of one meal for 9 of us at Storytellers, we eat for the whole weekend. AND my brother and sil love to cook.

This is my DN birthday weekend.  They were going to buy 2 day PH, but I talked them into buying the Costco 4 day.  She was so excited last night to go on TSMM and watched WOC along the pier at 10:15.  My brother said that a CM directed them to a spot, he couldn't describe it well, pulled a bench for them and told them to enjoy.  I'll have to find out where he was. He said it was a little sideways but they got wet The rest of us watched from the balcony.  My sil actually wants to brave the masses to see it up close even if she has to wait, standing to end up behind some tall guy   I might brave it with them because of the new additions and effects.  

So far the only "negative" if you want a negative, is that at exactly 7:30 am, the construction for Goofy's Sky School and the new restaurants started up.  Ruined the peaceful morning That is more in front of the xx00, xx02 villas. Can't hear it indoors with the doors closed.

Today is pool cabana afternoon and the family gathering tonight. Let me apologize to our neighbors but maybe not the people above us with the kids who are running and crying  Just kidding.


----------



## Nonsuch

kikiq said:


> ...We are NOT in the coveted room 3522, but close .


I did not know 3522 was "coveted" 
Someone would post a WOC view from 3522



kikiq said:


> We had some challenges with the dvd player/TV.  The engineer was very understanding as he explained it wasn't us, it was the instructions that needed updating. Some villas are different.  NOTE:  It says turn the tv to channel 92 but really it's changing the input.


On my last stay, the two TVs had different input selection procedures (although they were the same model).  One used channel 9x for enternal inputs, the other used the button on the remote and onscreen menus).



kikiq said:


> So far the only "negative" if you want a negative, is that at exactly 7:30 am, the construction for Goofy's Sky School and the new restaurants started up.  Ruined the peaceful morning That is more in front of the xx00, xx02 villas. Can't hear it indoors with the doors closed.


Only one more month of construction 
The late night jackhammers during Little Mermaid construction was much worse


----------



## taaren

kikiq said:


> Our villa was ready at 4:07 pm.  Came just as my sil was getting into the hot tub and handed me my angry "raisined" toes and fingers DGD.  We are NOT in the coveted room 3522, but close   And if anyone wants to know WHY it takes so long to clean...the two bedroom villas have 2 floor to ceiling showers that were SPOTLESS.  Our villa was spotless according to my sil who is very "anal" about things like that.


Never wondered about that ... our first stay, shortly after the Villas opened, we were in at 11a. Our second stay we walked in at 2p to room 4500 and the carpet was still wet from being steam cleaned (we just wanted a nap so were a-okay with wet carpet). They really do clean those rooms wonderfully, and totally fine with them taking time to mousekeep the details.





kikiq said:


> This is my DN birthday weekend.  They were going to buy 2 day PH, but I talked them into buying the Costco 4 day.  She was so excited last night to go on TSMM and watched WOC along the pier at 10:15.  My brother said that a CM directed them to a spot, he couldn't describe it well, pulled a bench for them and told them to enjoy.  I'll have to find out where he was. He said it was a little sideways but they got wet The rest of us watched from the balcony.  My sil actually wants to brave the masses to see it up close even if she has to wait, standing to end up behind some tall guy   I might brave it with them because of the new additions and effects.


Once a trip I go downstairs to watch WOC with the masses, because I'm have a touch of crowd-phobia (agitation? I dunno, but I don't like being crammed in by walls of people unless its a really special occasion.) Every time I have gone (including last week), at the end I say "The view from the Villas is better." But that might also be because I love the lasers, which to me are better from the top view to see them dance. So don't feel like you're missing anything by not heading down.
Thanks for the TR! Its awesome that you're able to relax enough to remember to post .... whenever I'm 'home' I almost forget the DIS exists because there's so many rides, shows, people (particularly those we don't get to spend time with the rest of the year since they live far away), demanding my attention. Getting excited about going soon - you'll have to let us know how you like the new LM ride that is in soft opening last I saw on the DL subforum.


----------



## kikiq

Nonsuch said:


> I did not know 3522 was "coveted"
> Someone would post a WOC view from 3522



Judging from our view (which I'll post as soon as I dl), 3522 view is obstructed some by trees BUT closer to see the projections.  We can see the projections from our master bedroom balcony.  Didn't tell anyone last night what they were watching and they all knew what characters were being projected.




taaren said:


> you'll have to let us know how you like the new LM ride that is in soft opening last I saw on the DL subforum.



I tried to talk some of the group to go upstairs to the viewing area, they were all happy to stay and watch from the villa.  They even figured out that they might not see the projections, so they rather have a partially blocked view and see some projections than not see any at all.

We were guests of a CM last week and were able to go to one of the CM previews.  I love the LM ride.  So many details, the queue has little touches and my DH was very impressed by the "Under the Sea" section.  I do wish that there more details at the end to make the ride longer  There were CMs surveying people as we came off the ride and that's what I told them.  The end was not as strong as the beginning, but still wonderful.  We took my DGD (19 mos).  She was .  When I picked her up from day care the next day, she brought me all the LM books and toys from day care.


----------



## rmonty02

PoohNFriends said:


> We just used Vons for our trip that was at the beginning of the month.  I placed my order online late Friday for delivery on Sunday.  I think the delivery time(s) available was during a time when we might still have been enroute to VGC so I did not order alcohol since I had read I needed to be there to sign.  When I registered I got a code for free shipping; I still keep getting various free shipping codes so PM me if you happen to need one.  You can go through your order and mark which item(s) you do not want substituted, which item(s) of a different brand are ok and one last option regarding substitution.  I marked all do not substitute except and everything came as ordered.  You do not need your Safeway card # because all online orders will include the discounted price !  I would definitely order from them again.



Thanks for the info! This will be my first order with them, so I have the free delivery code. I will wait to place my order to take advantage of any specials. Thanks again for the tips


----------



## kikiq

Can I just say again that VGC is WONDERFUL?!  We just finished unpacking, my brother keeps calling me because my DN and DSIL keep talking about the weekend.  My DH and I want the king bed.  I don't know that either of us have slept so well even as much as we love the SSR king beds.

Every morning, I sat out on the balcony and just listened to the DCA music and watched the CMs get ready for opening.  We were in room 3506, so I'm thinking that xx06 rooms higher up would have a great view of WOC.











We grilled Saturday and Sunday.  Saturday, we had a mini family reunion with the cousins that live in the area.  My brother lives in NorCal and hasn't visited with them for 3 years.  He loves those grills, like he's grilling in the park.






We watched WOC from the balcony almost every night.  I think my DD watched with DGD every night from the living room comfy chair.  And my DD and I sat on the balcony late every night just to watch the colors change on the Mickey Wheel. 






Truth be told, I only went into the parks on Sunday.  Watched the new parade with my DGD.  My DH got FP Blue section for the WOC at 10:15.  Otherwise, I just enjoyed the view from the villa and my family.

Pool cabana info to follow.


----------



## kikiq

My DSIL is not a park commando.  She loves her pool time.  Last year, we spent way too much time looking for a place to sit at the pool.  She decided that the pool cabana was a MUST so paid for an afternoon.

Cost:  $185 for the whole day - 9:30am to 6:00pm
$110 for 1/2 day - 9:30pm to 1:30pm or 2:00pm to 6:00pm

This is includes a cabana, seating for 6 adults, refrigerator stocked with 6 bottles of water (although ours had 8) and a plate of fruit, a safe, a radio with a ipod hookup and a flat screen TV.




















I was watching the NCAA softball super regional games 

The family of 6 next to us checked in at lunch time.  The dad told me that this was a no park vacation  They were renting cabanas for 3 afternoons.  

While we were there, there were quite a few families wandering looking for places to sit.  And I would say half of them inquired about the cabanas.  I know one of them wanted to reserve one for the next afternoon and the CM had to check to see if one was available.  It is something to consider if pool time is important to you, coming at a busy time and will not be able to come in the morning to stake your claim on your chairs  I asked the CM who was our "attendant" about "saving" lounge chairs.  She said that during the busy season, putting pool towels on the lounge chairs in the morning do not guarantee that they will still available for you later.  My DH went down yesterday early morning to read.  He saw a few families put towels on lounge chairs.  One dad stayed with the chairs for almost hour and his family never came, so he picked up the towels and left.


----------



## rmonty02

kikiq said:


> My DSIL is not a park commando.  She loves her pool time.  Last year, we spent way too much time looking for a place to sit at the pool.  She decided that the pool cabana was a MUST so paid for an afternoon.



A FLAT SCREEN! Sounds like the Cabana will have to go on our to do list.


----------



## blackjackdelta

kikiq said:


> My DSIL is not a park commando. She loves her pool time. Last year, we spent way too much time looking for a place to sit at the pool. She decided that the pool cabana was a MUST so paid for an afternoon.
> 
> Cost: $185 for the whole day - 9:30am to 6:00pm
> $110 for 1/2 day - 9:30pm to 1:30pm or 2:00pm to 6:00pm
> 
> This is includes a cabana, seating for 6 adults, refrigerator stocked with 6 bottles of water (although ours had 8) and a plate of fruit, a safe, a radio with a ipod hookup and a flat screen TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching the NCAA softball super regional games
> 
> The family of 6 next to us checked in at lunch time. The dad told me that this was a no park vacation They were renting cabanas for 3 afternoons.
> 
> While we were there, there were quite a few families wandering looking for places to sit. And I would say half of them inquired about the cabanas. I know one of them wanted to reserve one for the next afternoon and the CM had to check to see if one was available. It is something to consider if pool time is important to you, coming at a busy time and will not be able to come in the morning to stake your claim on your chairs I asked the CM who was our "attendant" about "saving" lounge chairs. She said that during the busy season, putting pool towels on the lounge chairs in the morning do not guarantee that they will still available for you later. My DH went down yesterday early morning to read. He saw a few families put towels on lounge chairs. One dad stayed with the chairs for almost hour and his family never came, so he picked up the towels and left.


 
Thanks for all the photo's, we have never had good luck finding a place around the pool. The kids want to take a day and pool it, i think I will head up to USH and see a friend who works there.

Jack


----------



## PoohNFriends

kikiq said:


> Can I just say again that VGC is WONDERFUL?!  We just finished unpacking, my brother keeps calling me because my DN and DSIL keep talking about the weekend.  My DH and I want the king bed.  I don't know that either of us have slept so well even as much as we love the SSR king beds.



Aren't those beds the best?  I'm not as picky about my mattress, but I did sleep well and DBF had no complaints which really is a testament to how great they are.  I was looking online to see if I could purchase for the H20 Spa bar soap (with the nubs) that's there and found you could also purchase the mattress!  The king with the pillowtop is $1500 + delivery, www.disneyresortcollection.com.  Expensive, but probably not too awful compared to other high-end mattresses, especially if it would hold up for many years.


----------



## kikiq

PoohNFriends said:


> Aren't those beds the best?  I'm not as picky about my mattress, but I did sleep well and DBF had no complaints which really is a testament to how great they are.  I was looking online to see if I could purchase for the H20 Spa bar soap (with the nubs) that's there and found you could also purchase the mattress!  The king with the pillowtop is $1500 + delivery, www.disneyresortcollection.com.  Expensive, but probably not too awful compared to other high-end mattresses, especially if it would hold up for many years.



We've always been loving the beds at SSR BUT I guess because the VGC beds are newer, they just seem more wonderful.  Granted we both were coming off a rough week, but neither of us are park commandos, just enjoyed the resort.  

$1500 for a pillowtop king bed is actually not that expensive for a good bed.

Can't wait to go back for our anniversary!


----------



## sarahk0204

kikiq, thank you for the beautiful pictures!

We are looking at VGC for a summer 2012 trip


----------



## csharpwv

My wife and I area SOOOOOOO excited to spend a few nights at both the Disneyland Hotel and the Villas at the Grand Californian.

I have been to Disneyland a few times this year (went for the first time EVER in February while on the west coast for work)

We totally love the style and elegance of the Grand Californian - I've seen it in person a few times, but my wife has only seen it in photos.

Any advice for two newbies staying there?

We couldn't get out entire stay at the VGC, Our first few nights are the the DLH and have our last two nights wait listed at VGC - but we aren't worried as we can always stay at a hotel nearby or on the coast for our last two nights.

Tell us all about Napa Rose - we are considering making reservations there and at Storytellers. Thoughts?


----------



## kikiq

csharpwv said:


> My wife and I area SOOOOOOO excited to spend a few nights at both the Disneyland Hotel and the Villas at the Grand Californian.
> 
> I have been to Disneyland a few times this year (went for the first time EVER in February while on the west coast for work)
> 
> We totally love the style and elegance of the Grand Californian - I've seen it in person a few times, but my wife has only seen it in photos.
> 
> Any advice for two newbies staying there?
> 
> We couldn't get out entire stay at the VGC, Our first few nights are the the DLH and have our last two nights wait listed at VGC - but we aren't worried as we can always stay at a hotel nearby or on the coast for our last two nights.
> 
> Tell us all about Napa Rose - we are considering making reservations there and at Storytellers. Thoughts?



Here's some  for your wait list.  I got some major pixie dust on our SSR visit and our VGC visit this month.  So hopefully paying it forward.

Napa Rose and Storytellers - 2 of our favorite restaurants.
Storytellers is our family's birthday place.  Have always loved it even in it's original form when the wait staff use to tell the mural stories.  You will need reservations for dinner.  It is the only character breakfast we've EVER done at WDW or DLR  Meet my neighbor who works nearby for lunch a lot.  And dinner, you can order off the menu or have the buffet which is not bad.  

Napa Rose - THE BEST!!!  Need reservations.  Has become our anniversary dinner place.  We will be reserving the chef's counter this year.  The food is wonderful.  If you are wine folks, the sommelier is one of the best.  There are several DISers that are Napa Rose regulars.  Hopefully they will give you the latest info.


----------



## JimmyJam838

kikiq said:


> We were in room 3506, so I'm thinking that xx06 rooms higher up would have a great view of WOC.



We stayed in 5506 last week.  It has a decent view, but I wouldn't say it is great as you can't really see any of the projections.  If you just want to watch the water and don't care about seeing the projections, then you could call it a great view.


----------



## Smltown96

One week from tomorrow we drive down for our first stay at "home" at VGC!
We check in Tuesday 6/14 but are going down early to hit the Ronald Reagan Library the day before.  Can't wait for DL!


----------



## EEyorelover22

So...now I am wondering when I see the RR library posted if we should be doing other things while at DL.  DD and I will be fine, but if my DS and DH decide they are bored of all things Disney would they be able to get transportation somewhere if they find something they really want to go see?

We arrive on Wed and leave on Tues.  It won't be long enough for the girls, but the boys...I'm not so sure.  Although DH said he's going to ride Star Tours to try to see all the versions.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

EEyorelover22 said:


> So...now I am wondering when I see the RR library posted if we should be doing other things while at DL.  DD and I will be fine, but if my DS and DH decide they are bored of all things Disney would they be able to get transportation somewhere if they find something they really want to go see?
> 
> We arrive on Wed and leave on Tues.  It won't be long enough for the girls, but the boys...I'm not so sure.  Although DH said he's going to ride Star Tours to try to see all the versions.



Your husband should be quite busy.  There are 54 versions of the new Star Tours, so if you assume 30 mintues ride and wait time each time, that 27 hours.  If you go to the park 6 days, that is 4.5 hours per day just on Star Tours!  And that's assuming he doesn't need to ride more than 54 times because he got a repeat! -- Suzanne


----------



## EEyorelover22

He said he was going for them all


----------



## franandaj

csharpwv said:


> Tell us all about Napa Rose - we are considering making reservations there and at Storytellers. Thoughts?



There is also a thread on the Disneyland board dedicated to folks who have dined at the Napa Rose Chef's counter and shared pictures of their meals.  I've posted a couple different meals over there.

  I need to go back there again soon now that they are offering a new seasonal menu.  It's one of our favorite restaurants in all of Southern California!


----------



## kikiq

SuzanneSLO said:


> Your husband should be quite busy.  There are 54 versions of the new Star Tours, so if you assume 30 mintues ride and wait time each time, that 27 hours.  If you go to the park 6 days, that is 4.5 hours per day just on Star Tours!  And that's assuming he doesn't need to ride more than 54 times because he got a repeat! -- Suzanne



AND that's not including any wait time.  Last night the wait time was 100 minutes, we didn't wait.  Right now, I'm looking at MouseWait, 120 min stand by and the FPs are for 10:10 PM!!!!  So just leave him at ST all week.


----------



## arielrocks

Can't wait till sept when we try the grand Cali for the first time!


----------



## Lucille1963

I'm a big step closer to buying VGC contract!!!  I got a pile of dough, now just waiting for the right contract to come along!!


----------



## EEyorelover22

kikiq said:


> AND that's not including any wait time.  Last night the wait time was 100 minutes, we didn't wait.  Right now, I'm looking at MouseWait, 120 min stand by and the FPs are for 10:10 PM!!!!  So just leave him at ST all week.




nothing is worth that wait and he won't.  Guess we'll check it out next year at WDWthanks for the heads up...guess we better get there early!


----------



## Nonsuch

EEyorelover22 said:


> He said he was going for them all


All the parts can seen in only 3 rides, but you would need to be strong with the force 
I saw all the parts in 6 rides


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> All the parts can seen in only 3 rides, but you would need to be strong with the force
> I saw all the parts in 6 rides



however that is if you get the right rides. It took me seven to see eachand every part.


----------



## nunzia

Lucille1963 said:


> I'm a big step closer to buying VGC contract!!!  I got a pile of dough, now just waiting for the right contract to come along!!


----------



## the donut

Just got back from a stay - got room 5500 (2BR), which husband says is his favorite room yet (other than the Grand Villa of course), due to its proximity to the ice machine and elevators and yet somehow being fairly quiet at the end of the hall/building corner.  I think everyone down the hotel wing does not take the VGC elevators so it gets very little foot traffic.  Great trip.

The high points:

Loved the special fast passes and the 9am early entry to ride Little Mermaid just for hotel guests.  Walked on to LM on both Sunday and Monday.  Awesome!  The special fastpasses do not have guests' names associated with them and are good for the rest of the summer (until 9/11/11).

Rode Star Tours 2.0 twice.  Also awesome, even though I got the same planet visits on both rides.   

Found a great Thai place that delivers to the GC.  Yum.  Am I allowed to post that info?

Have started doing 1 non park day on Saturday on the last couple of trips because we have Deluxe passes and can't go on Saturdays right now, and we might make it a tradition.  Slept in, did BAB, took a look at the new DL pool, spent some time at the GC pool, picked up some Korean bbq and side dishes from the Korean groceries in Garden Grove and grilled it up for dinner, watched a DVD with the family.  And perhaps the best part is that we were well rested for Sunday MM and the sprint to Star Tours.

Finally did WOC in the blue wet zone instead of watching it from the villa like the lazy person that I am.  Worth going downstairs for as it is more impressive from the ground.  Certain effects don't look quite as cool from above as they do at eye level.

In the rush of packing up, I forgot to tip mousekeeping!  Can I call in a tip to the front desk?  Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## blackjackdelta

the donut said:


> Just got back from a stay - got room 5500 (2BR), which husband says is his favorite room yet (other than the Grand Villa of course), due to its proximity to the ice machine and elevators and yet somehow being fairly quiet at the end of the hall/building corner. I think everyone down the hotel wing does not take the VGC elevators so it gets very little foot traffic. Great trip.
> 
> The high points:
> 
> Loved the special fast passes and the 9am early entry to ride Little Mermaid just for hotel guests. Walked on to LM on both Sunday and Monday. Awesome! The special fastpasses do not have names associated with them and are good for the rest of the summer (until 9/11/11).
> 
> Rode Star Tours 2.0 twice. Also awesome, even though I got the same planet visits on both rides.
> 
> Found a great Thai place that delivers to the GC. Yum. Am I allowed to post that info?
> 
> Have started doing 1 non park day on Saturday on the last couple of trips because we have Deluxe passes and can't go on Saturdays right now, and we might make it a tradition. Slept in, did BAB, took a look at the new DL pool, spent some time at the GC pool, picked up some Korean bbq and side dishes from the Korean groceries in Garden Grove and grilled it up for dinner, watched a DVD with the family. And the perhaps the best part is that we were well rested for Sunday MM and the sprint to Star Tours.
> 
> Finally did WOC in the blue wet zone instead of watching it from the villa like the lazy person that I am. Worth going downstairs for as it is more impressive from the ground. Certain effects don't look quite as cool from above as they do at eye level.
> 
> In the rush of packing up, I forgot to tip mousekeeping! Can I call in a tip to the front desk? Has anyone ever done this?


 
You can post about the Thai, sounds like you had a great trip.

Jack


----------



## mdsd8700

Lucille1963 said:


> I'm a big step closer to buying VGC contract!!!  I got a pile of dough, now just waiting for the right contract to come along!!



Awesome!   We stayed there last July and I fell in love with the place.  My dream is to own some points at VGC some day.  Good look looking for that contract!


----------



## EEyorelover22

the donut said:


> The high points:
> 
> Loved the special fast passes and the 9am early entry to ride Little Mermaid just for hotel guests.  Walked on to LM on both Sunday and Monday.  Awesome!  The special fastpasses do not have names associated with them and are good for the rest of the summer (until 9/11/11).
> 
> Rode Star Tours 2.0 twice.  Also awesome, even though I got the same planet visits on both rides.



forgive my ignorance but checking in on points allows you the fast passes too?  Can you explain the early entry for LM too.  

sorry if this is somewhere else.  I'm behind on life and planning this vaca.  I am so used to showing up at WDW...I am not the veteran DL planner.
Thanks.


----------



## the donut

blackjackdelta said:


> You can post about the Thai, sounds like you had a great trip.
> 
> Jack



The Thai restaurant was called Fa Sai Thai (714) 956-2830 (http://www.fasai-thai.com/).  When we called, the woman took our order, credit card number, and room number.  Strangely, she did not ask for my name, and I wondered if we were going to get our food when I realized it.  But she showed up just as she promised almost to the minute - took about 40 minutes.  Bell services gave us a ring, and we had to meet her down in the lobby where I gave her a cash tip and signed the bill (around $46).

We ordered orange chicken and pad see you with tofu for the kids, and pad kee mao with pork, panang curry with chicken, and spicy green bean with pork.  We ordered the last three medium spicy and thought it was perfect for us (we're spice lovers so that's pretty hot).  We've gotten takeout from Thai Nakorn down the road before, but they don't have delivery and we were feeling a bit lazy about driving anywhere so we gave this place a try.  Thai Nakorn is a bit better, but this was really very good.  So worth it for not having to fetch the car and pick up the food.

The link to their menu on their site is broken, but you can also find the menu at restaurant.com (http://www.restaurant.com/rdc/fa-sai-thai-cuisine-anaheim-thai-restaurant-rid=392452#).  The restaurant.com coupon is not valid for delivery.

If anyone else tries it, I hope they post.  It would be nice to know if they're consistently good.


----------



## the donut

EEyorelover22 said:


> forgive my ignorance but checking in on points allows you the fast passes too?  Can you explain the early entry for LM too.
> 
> sorry if this is somewhere else.  I'm behind on life and planning this vaca.  I am so used to showing up at WDW...I am not the veteran DL planner.
> Thanks.



You're not really that ignorant, this is new as of 6/3.  DLR guests of all 3 hotels, including those staying on points, get 2 special fastpasses/person that can be used on any ride with fastpass (e.g. the new star tours, but not TSMM).  This weekend, DLR guests could also enter DCA through the GCH entrance starting at 9am to get first crack at WOC fastpasses and ride the LM ride.  I'm not sure if that's going on all summer or just for a little while until the LM crowds die down.  You must enter through the hotel for early entrance, and they allow the regular guests in through the main turnstiles around 9:30.  We used the early entry to pick up both Soarin and WOC fastpasses.  Some people actually ride Soarin, but you flirt with not making it to TSMM in the first mad rush.  The Soarin fastpass cuts off a fair bit of the line so it's not really worth that risk for me as TSMM is my favorite ride, though the ST 2.0 is pretty high on my list now too.

ETA:  I posted a more extensive discussion of strategy for attacking the new rides with the special fastpasses on the disneyland board, which seems to have gotten split into 2 threads somehow (hope they get merged).  They are here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2735721
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2735719


----------



## EEyorelover22

Thank you very much.

I have some reading to do before we leave!

I have to believe that if we were able to see everything at US/IOA including WWOHP and see the wand show, get picked for the wand show only about a month after the grand opening and over the 4th of July weekend...we'll somehow make the most of DL.  I hope!

But...I need to start reading more plans.
Thank you!  

I am also thinking DS who turns 20 in August may not want to try the LM.


----------



## EEyorelover22

I saw on the July park hours that the Matterhorn is closed for rehab.

Anyone know if this is accurate.  DD will not be a happy camper.


----------



## csharpwv

All I know is that the Matterhorn had better be open when we go in August! 

I hope it's open for your trip as well! 

The dates on the website and language don't specify any dates that it will be closed with in the date-range on the website. SO, I don't know that it will actually be 'closed' at all during that time or if there may be some refurbishment activity that may require the attraction to close a few times throughout the day - or it may be closed for a day here and there.

I hope it's not closed for a few weeks in the summer - that just doesn't make sense being one of the most popular and iconic attractions!


----------



## EEyorelover22

Thank you.  It doesn't really say.  All I know is she sees it all the time in Soarin' at WDW And it's about all she talks about.  She is 18, but that doesn't mean she'll handle it wellShe got a new phone with the wait time app and she is always texting me what the wait times are for rides and that we should have been at WDW today

It's my own fault...I created the Disney freak that she is.


----------



## nunzia

csharpwv said:


> All I know is that the Matterhorn had better be open when we go in August!
> 
> I hope it's open for your trip as well!
> 
> The dates on the website and language don't specify any dates that it will be closed with in the date-range on the website. SO, I don't know that it will actually be 'closed' at all during that time or if there may be some refurbishment activity that may require the attraction to close a few times throughout the day - or it may be closed for a day here and there.
> 
> I hope it's not closed for a few weeks in the summer - that just doesn't make sense being one of the most popular and iconic attractions!



I think it is closed into August..someone going to the Expo was kinda complaining about it being down when that was happening.


----------



## EEyorelover22

I was looking at the daily hours for July and it was listed.  It wasn't for June.  What a bummer.  I suppose it will be completely closed then?


----------



## JimmyJam838

From what I've read, dates for the Matterhorn refurb are 6/13/11-6/17/11, 6/20/11-6/24/11 and 7/11/11-9/1/11.


----------



## EEyorelover22

thank you for the info though.  DD will be bummed to the max.


----------



## Nonsuch

the donut said:


> Just got back from a stay - got room 5500 (2BR), which husband says is his favorite room yet (other than the Grand Villa of course)...


I returned Monday from a 3 night stay in the Grand Villa - room 4522 
This trip was planned 8 months ago, and I hoped that Little Mermaid and Star Tours would be open.  June 3, when we checked in, was the official opening day for both rides.  This was also the start of the 2 fastpass promotion and the Little Mermaid early entry for resort guests 

I'll post some pictures and details about the Grand Villa in the next few days.
In the meantime, some quick comments about the trip:

We took advantage of Magic Morning to ride Star Tours - it's awesome 
On Saturday (the second day Star Tours was officially open), we were able to ride twice during Magic Morning, then grab a fastpass for later.
On Sunday, we were able to ride 3 times during Magic Morning.

We also took advantage of the Little Mermaid early entry for resort guests.
The World of Color fastpass distribution for resort guest has changed.  Previously, resort guests would enter California Adventure at 9AM and get fastpasses from the machines at Grizzly Rapids (and often immediately return to the hotel).
We lined up at the Grand Californian entrance to California Adventure at 8:30 (after already doing Disneyland Magic Morning).  We were second in line, so showing up at 9AM would have been fine.  At 9AM, cast members walked down the line and handed out World of Color fastpasses -- they did not check for park tickets or room keys.  This is a much more efficient process, taking only a few minutes.
The entrance opened at 9:30, and we were able to ride Little Mermaid 4 times 
The park main gates also open at 9:30, but a room key is required to ride the Little Mermaid before 10AM.  On our 3rd and 4th rides of Little Mermaid there were hundreds of non-resort guests waiting, but  we were able to literally "walk on" the ride.

It was a great trip, with only a couple mistakes...

I was unable to see any of the Star Tours opening ceremony.  The entire entrance to Tomorrowland was blocked by a huge line for Star Tours, hundreds of people had camped out overnight.  It turns out, it might have been possible to go around and view from Tomorrowland Terrace.  I'll know better for Star Tours 3.0 

I should have rode the Matterhorn.  It is likely the renovation will replace the seat belts with lap bars.


----------



## the donut

Nonsuch said:


> I returned Monday from a 3 night stay in the Grand Villa - room 4522



Hi Nonsuch!  We were there at the exact same time!  



Nonsuch said:


> I was unable to see any of the Star Tours opening ceremony.  The entire entrance to Tomorrowland was blocked by a huge line for Star Tours, hundreds of people had camped out overnight.  It turns out, it might have been possible to go around and view from Tomorrowland Terrace.



We were on that side, and it's true it wasn't that crowded.  But we used the time to ride SM and Nemo with no lines.


----------



## EEyorelover22

I think DH may just hurt me...last year getting up with the chickens for Harry Potter and now I told him about MM for Star ToursI hope isn't too annoyed.  He and DS are huge Star Wars fans.  DH is first generation and DS is 2nd.  For that matter I am not sure DS will be okay with it!!

Thank you for the tips though.  If they see it in print, they will believe.  That's what I did last year with HP...they read it and got up and we were at the gates by 7 am

We are so excited...cannot wait to see the pictures!

Can someone help me out where the fitness center is too?


----------



## franandaj

EEyorelover22 said:


> Can someone help me out where the fitness center is too?



I'm pretty sure that is over near the Mandara Spa between Whitewater Snacks and the parks entrance.


----------



## PoohNFriends

JimmyJam838 said:


> From what I've read, dates for the Matterhorn refurb are 6/13/11-6/17/11, 6/20/11-6/24/11 and 7/11/11-9/1/11.



I thought I read on one of the Disney-related newsletters that 1 track would be down at a time so 6/13-6/17 would have 1 track down and 6/20-6/24 would have the other track down, but I would imagine 7/11-9/1 would have the whole ride down ?  Of course, I can't find where I read this at all so I could be completely wrong (and apologize ahead of time if I am).




franandaj said:


> I'm pretty sure that is over near the Mandara Spa between Whitewater Snacks and the parks entrance.



Yes, it is right there (I didn't use it but I remember seeing what looked like some sort of devices that are used as cruel and evil punishment )!


----------



## taaren

Lucille1963 said:


> I'm a big step closer to buying VGC contract!!!  I got a pile of dough, now just waiting for the right contract to come along!!


Congrats, that's more than half the battle won right there! Now its just the waiting and waiting and tapping one's foot impatiently! Here's some  on  finding your contract!



the donut said:


> Just got back from a stay - got room 5500 (2BR), which husband says is his favorite room yet (other than the Grand Villa of course), due to its proximity to the ice machine and elevators and yet somehow being fairly quiet at the end of the hall/building corner.  I think everyone down the hotel wing does not take the VGC elevators so it gets very little foot traffic.  Great trip.


We won the room lottery last year since we had no requests and they gave us 4500, and loved loved loved that view! Is 5500 the top floor for that room? Probably since I don't remember seeing a 6500 when we went to the viewing deck. There's no elevated ceilings or anything in that room is there? That would have to be one of the nicest spots in the whole wing. We also very much enjoyed stepping off the elevators and being at our front door.



Nonsuch said:


> I returned Monday from a 3 night stay in the Grand Villa - room 4522
> It was a great trip, with only a couple mistakes...
> I was unable to see any of the Star Tours opening ceremony.  The entire entrance to Tomorrowland was blocked by a huge line for Star Tours, hundreds of people had camped out overnight.  It turns out, it might have been possible to go around and view from Tomorrowland Terrace.  I'll know better for Star Tours 3.0


Definitely looking forward to the pics of the Grand Villa ... one of these years we'll splurge our points and stay in one ...
As far as the Star Tours opening ceremony, there's an article about it I read with pictures (I think there's a link on the DIS that showed up on my Facebook newsfeed), and from the sounds of it you didn't miss much, it was fairly low-key according to the blogger, no celebrities or anything he considered exciting.


----------



## Nonsuch

taaren said:


> ...We won the room lottery last year since we had no requests and they gave us 4500, and loved loved loved that view! Is 5500 the top floor for that room? Probably since I don't remember seeing a 6500 when we went to the viewing deck. There's no elevated ceilings or anything in that room is there?.


There are 3 villas on the 6th floor, all facing the Paradise Pier.
6500 - 2 bedroom
6502 - 1 bedroom
6504 - studio
The ceilings are standard height.
The balcony in 6504 is open on 2 sides, giving a view of Paradise Pier and also toward Grizzly Rapids.


----------



## rentayenta

Just booked the GCV from Nov 27-30, waitlisting Nov 30 and Dec 1st. Can't wait. I so need to add on there.


----------



## taaren

Nonsuch said:


> There are 3 villas on the 6th floor, all facing the Paradise Pier.
> 6500 - 2 bedroom
> 6502 - 1 bedroom
> 6504 - studio
> The ceilings are standard height.
> The balcony in 6504 is open on 2 sides, giving a view of Paradise Pier and also toward Grizzly Rapids.


Cool thanks! I know that somewhere in this thread there's a map of the wing layout floor by floor, but didn't want to hunt for it. Well, maybe one year we'll get 6500. Almost never book studios so probably will never get to see the dual view balcony though it sounds awesome. Anybody on here stayed in 6500 and know if the ceilings are normal height?


----------



## Snurk71

Nonsuch said:


> The World of Color fastpass distribution for resort guest has changed.  Previously, resort guests would enter California Adventure at 9AM and get fastpasses from the machines at Grizzly Rapids (and often immediately return to the hotel).
> We lined up at the Grand Californian entrance to California Adventure at 8:30 (after already doing Disneyland Magic Morning).  We were second in line, so showing up at 9AM would have been fine.  At 9AM, cast members walked down the line and handed out World of Color fastpasses -- they did not check for park tickets or room keys.  This is a much more efficient process, taking only a few minutes.



The CMs only have so many FPs to hand out though.  We found out the hard way - when the group in front of us was the last group to get FPs (and there were plenty of people behind us too).  We got in line at 9:00 for a 10:00 park opening, and our line spot was at WWS.

So we had to wait to get our WOC FPs until we got into the park (slow getting through the security there), which delayed getting on SOC (3 months ago).  So we weren't fans of the new process.  I'd go line up even earlier now to make sure I got the FP handout.


----------



## Nonsuch

taaren said:


> I know that somewhere in this thread there's a map of the wing layout floor by floor, but didn't want to hunt for it.


1 page version
6 page version



taaren said:


> Anybody on here stayed in 6500 and know if the ceilings are normal height?


I've stayed in 6502, and the ceilings were normal height.


----------



## Nonsuch

Snurk71 said:


> The CMs only have so many FPs to hand out though.  We found out the hard way - when the group in front of us was the last group to get FPs (and there were plenty of people behind us too).  We got in line at 9:00 for a 10:00 park opening, and our line spot was at WWS.


Thanks for the info.
The line at the Grand Californian entrance last Saturday might have been unusually short, since many guests were going to Disneyland for Star Tours.
It is generally a good idea to arrive by 8:30.


----------



## frank808

I am staying at the grand cal right now.  This morning and the previous mornings, they were still passing out the WOC fast passes.  The best part was they did not run out and I got in line at 9:05 and the line was past wws and to the pool gate. The cast members still had a pretty sizeable stack of fast passes to give out.  
FWIW the cast members just asked how many passes you needed and did not need to see park tickets (though they did ask to see a room key).  I saw one guy ask and get 11 fast passes by himeself.


----------



## disney4metoo

Subscribing


----------



## mikeandkarla

Wow!  We were blown away with the quality of the rooms at VGC.  The murphy bed under the tv in the living room really provided more space than a sleeper chair when each was open along with the couch bed.  We checked in later in the day so we got a pool view, (requested a park view)  we had room 4507.  Loved the proximity to DTD, DCA, and DL.  I was even lucky enough to score a DVC vinylmation from D-street.  The weather was unbelievable.  Thiss was our first visit to California.  Highs everyday were low to mid 70's,  
With the free FP we were given at check in, we were able to ride Star Tours 5times.  we had a great time.


----------



## blackjackdelta

mikeandkarla said:


> Wow! We were blown away with the quality of the rooms at VGC. The murphy bed under the tv in the living room really provided more space than a sleeper chair when each was open along with the couch bed. We checked in later in the day so we got a pool view, (requested a park view) we had room 4507. Loved the proximity to DTD, DCA, and DL. I was even lucky enough to score a DVC vinylmation from D-street. The weather was unbelievable. Thiss was our first visit to California. Highs everyday were low to mid 70's,
> With the free FP we were given at check in, we were able to ride Star Tours 5times. we had a great time.


 
Sounds like a perfect trip.

Jack


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Any one else think that its time for DVC to ratchet up the DVC discount on DL APs?  WDW gives a $100 discount and DL only gives $20.  According to my records, in 2008, the WDW AP and the DL PAP were both $369 after DVC discount (not including tax on the WDW AP).  Now, the WDW AP is $419 and the DL PAP is $479!

If nothing else, it would be nice to see a DL PAP that would be available to DVC members which would not include parking in the Mickey & Friends lot.  We stay in hotels or the GCV when we visit and never use the non-hotel parking lots.  Just taking away the parking rights should enable DVC to negotiate a price that is $99 less for the PAP.

Do the rest of you buy APs or use the non-hotel parking?  -- Suzanne


----------



## franandaj

We always park at the hotel.


----------



## nunzia

SuzanneSLO said:


> Any one else think that its time for DVC to ratchet up the DVC discount on DL APs?  WDW gives a $100 discount and DL only gives $20.  According to my records, in 2008, the WDW AP and the DL PAP were both $369 after DVC discount (not including tax on the WDW AP).  Now, the WDW AP is $419 and the DL PAP is $479!
> 
> If nothing else, it would be nice to see a DL PAP that would be available to DVC members which would not include parking in the Mickey & Friends lot.  We stay in hotels or the GCV when we visit and never use the non-hotel parking lots.  Just taking away the parking rights should enable DVC to negotiate a price that is $99 less for the PAP.
> 
> Do the rest of you buy APs or use the non-hotel parking?  -- Suzanne



We don't have a vehicle there since we take the train in and cab to the park. I agree that they should find a way to give us a better AP deal..WDW gets $100 off..that has to be a much larger percentage than our $20 off discount..and nothing on renewals.


----------



## DebbieB

I wish WDW had the restaurant discounts that DL has.  Pretty much everywhere has 10% off.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

I would love a $100 discount on DL APs!  Why such a big discount at WDW but not DL?  

As for the dining discount, I'm guessing that at WDW you are a captive audience and can't really go anywhere else to grab something to eat.  Since DL is smack dab in the middle of a city, there are a lot more places to eat within walking distance, so they offer you the discount to entice you to stay and eat.


----------



## jforever52

Can someone explain the 20% "service charge" the Mandara Spa tacks on to your bill?  Is this in lieu of a tip or are you expected to provide a tip in addition to the service charge?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nonsuch

jforever52 said:


> Can someone explain the 20% "service charge" the Mandara Spa tacks on to your bill?


It must be to help offset the 10% DVC discount 

The lack of mysterious charges is one of the best features of DVC


----------



## taaren

SuzanneSLO said:


> Any one else think that its time for DVC to ratchet up the DVC discount on DL APs?  WDW gives a $100 discount and DL only gives $20.  According to my records, in 2008, the WDW AP and the DL PAP were both $369 after DVC discount (not including tax on the WDW AP).  Now, the WDW AP is $419 and the DL PAP is $479!
> 
> If nothing else, it would be nice to see a DL PAP that would be available to DVC members which would not include parking in the Mickey & Friends lot.  We stay in hotels or the GCV when we visit and never use the non-hotel parking lots.  Just taking away the parking rights should enable DVC to negotiate a price that is $99 less for the PAP.
> 
> Do the rest of you buy APs or use the non-hotel parking?  -- Suzanne


It would be lovely if they did; we never use the non-hotel parking lots, because when we do stay off-site these days, its always within walking distance. 
We do get AP's every year, wasn't planning on getting one this year since we're going to try our hand at WDW next year but the price increase in tickets made it so that buying an AP before the increase was more than 8 day tickets after when we called to get the exception. 
This is a great idea, but I wish they would fix the discount they already have by allowing Member Services to sell it to us like the WDW one or having a drop down box online to put your discount in then show your membership card when you redeem your voucher. We had to buy our AP w/o the discount online since they could not over the phone and are going to try to recoup the discount upon redemption. Wish us luck!


----------



## Greysword

SuzanneSLO said:


> Any one else think that its time for DVC to ratchet up the DVC discount on DL APs?  WDW gives a $100 discount and DL only gives $20.  According to my records, in 2008, the WDW AP and the DL PAP were both $369 after DVC discount (not including tax on the WDW AP).  Now, the WDW AP is $419 and the DL PAP is $479!
> 
> If nothing else, it would be nice to see a DL PAP that would be available to DVC members which would not include parking in the Mickey & Friends lot.  We stay in hotels or the GCV when we visit and never use the non-hotel parking lots.  Just taking away the parking rights should enable DVC to negotiate a price that is $99 less for the PAP.
> 
> Do the rest of you buy APs or use the non-hotel parking?  -- Suzanne


 I don't think Disney needs to provide a DL AP discount, since there are significantly discounted APs for So. Cal residents already, which is their bread & butter clientele.

In contrast, WDW does not have the same local support in the form of bodies through the gate.  Instead, WDW's bread & butter guest is from out of town, and DVC provides a fairly steady stream of repeat visitors.  To that end, there are few perks to entice DVC members to visit the parks instead of taking a few days at the resort or at other Orlando venues (like Universal and Sea World).  The $100 AP discount has the feel of an appreciation award as well as an attempt to coax DVC visitors to spend more $ at park restaurants or increase the shopping opportunities with only an incremental decrease in ticket revenue (relative to a 4 or 5 day MYW ticket).

As such, DLR does just fine without DVC members, but WDW is relying on them to form an anchor demographic.  As such, the discounted APs have more return on investment in Florida than California.

That said, I would prefer a discounted AP usable at both parks.  The $700+ PAP is way to much to justify purchasing this ticket instead of buying a WDW AP and DLR tickets separate.  In the end, this acts as a disincentive to visit DLR from the central and eastern States.

- Chris


----------



## Lucille1963

HOORAY!  We are booked for 7 nights in a 1 bedroom in January!!!!  7 months from today!!!


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

This will be the first visit to DL for DH and me. We will be celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary.  Honeymooned at WDW back when MK was the only  park and have been season pass holders there since 1992 and became DVC owners at VGC May of 2010. 

Can anyone give us an idea of what the weather is like in late September and what the crowds are like?  Also, I've seen the VGC floor plans that were posted in the old thread and know that x502 and x508 on the fourth and fifth floors have great views but, does any one have any experience with those rooms on the second floor? Or room x514 on the fourth or fifth floor?

And what is the walk like from the VGC wing to the DCA entrance and the restaurants?

Soooo excited about this trip!!


----------



## Greysword

Goofy4Pooh said:


> This will be the first visit to DL for DH and me. We will be celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary.  Honeymooned at WDW back when MK was the only  park and have been season pass holders there since 1992 and became DVC owners at VGC May of 2010.
> 
> Can anyone give us an idea of what the weather is like in late September and what the crowds are like?  Also, I've seen the VGC floor plans that were posted in the old thread and know that x502 and x508 on the fourth and fifth floors have great views but, does any one have any experience with those rooms on the second floor? Or room x514 on the fourth or fifth floor?
> 
> And what is the walk like from the VGC wing to the DCA entrance and the restaurants?
> 
> Soooo excited about this trip!!


 Congrats and happy anniversary!!  What you need is the DIS Disneyland section (http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=26)  Hydro Guy has a series of guide-like posts that completely cover this information, including one titled DL for veterans of WDW (or something like that).  He has climate, tickets, crowd levels, etc and it is extremely helpful.  In addition, you can find a thread about the Grand Californian, which will have the rest of your info requests in it.

Have a great trip!

- Chris


----------



## dwelty

Goofy4Pooh said:


> This will be the first visit to DL for DH and me. We will be celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary.  Honeymooned at WDW back when MK was the only  park and have been season pass holders there since 1992 and became DVC owners at VGC May of 2010.
> 
> Can anyone give us an idea of what the weather is like in late September and what the crowds are like?  Also, I've seen the VGC floor plans that were posted in the old thread and know that x502 and x508 on the fourth and fifth floors have great views but, does any one have any experience with those rooms on the second floor? Or room x514 on the fourth or fifth floor?
> 
> And what is the walk like from the VGC wing to the DCA entrance and the restaurants?
> 
> Soooo excited about this trip!!



As a life long southern California resident I can tell you that you have probably picked the absolute best time to visit VGC. Weather is warm but dry. And the parks are uncrowded. we would go that time every year if our kids were not in school. You will have a great time.


----------



## kikiq

Goofy4Pooh said:


> This will be the first visit to DL for DH and me. We will be celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary.  Honeymooned at WDW back when MK was the only  park and have been season pass holders there since 1992 and became DVC owners at VGC May of 2010.
> 
> Can anyone give us an idea of what the weather is like in late September and what the crowds are like?  Also, I've seen the VGC floor plans that were posted in the old thread and know that x502 and x508 on the fourth and fifth floors have great views but, does any one have any experience with those rooms on the second floor? Or room x514 on the fourth or fifth floor?
> 
> And what is the walk like from the VGC wing to the DCA entrance and the restaurants?
> 
> Soooo excited about this trip!!



Welcome Home and Congratulations!!

September in Southern California can be hot, but not hot like Florida (nothing is hot like Florida) But for the most part, it is beautiful.  The crowds during the week are manageable and expect Sundays to be crowded.  

Come on over to the Disneyland DIS.  Lots of folks with good advice, read Hydroguy's advice to WDW vets coming to DLR.  There's also a Grand Californian Hotel thread that has good info that DVCers can use also.

I'm a DLR AP person, live 30 minutes from Disneyland.  We spend our anniversary at Disneyland and sometimes also at WDW.  We bought VGC points so we could book our anniversary and birthday weekends.  Looking forward to our July weekend!  You will have a wonderful time!


----------



## Nonsuch

Goofy4Pooh said:


> ... I've seen the VGC floor plans that were posted in the old thread and know that x502 and x508 on the fourth and fifth floors have great views but, does any one have any experience with those rooms on the second floor? Or room x514 on the fourth or fifth floor?


The view from 3502 is partially blocked by trees.  This photo is from September 2010, since then more trees have been planted on the park side of the fence.  The second floor is about the same level as the fence (in the foreground of the photo), so the view will be limited.







Goofy4Pooh said:


> ...what is the walk like from the VGC wing to the DCA entrance and the restaurants?


A WDW veteran like yourself will find the walk to the DCA entrance incredibly short.


----------



## blackjackdelta

I can not remeber the number, it is somewhere in the superthread, but it was 3rd floor and excellent. 1 bedroom

Jack


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Greysword said:


> Congrats and happy anniversary!!  What you need is the DIS Disneyland section. Hydro Guy has a series of guide-like posts that completely cover this information, including one titled DL for veterans of WDW (or something like that).  He has climate, tickets, crowd levels, etc and it is extremely helpful.  In addition, you can find a thread about the Grand Californian, which will have the rest of your info requests in it.
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> - Chris



Thanks for the suggestions!  I will definately be checking them out


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

dwelty said:


> As a life long southern California resident I can tell you that you have probably picked the absolute best time to visit VGC. Weather is warm but dry. And the parks are uncrowded. we would go that time every year if our kids were not in school. You will have a great time.




September has always been one of our favorite times to go to WDW for the same reason.  Glad to hear it's similar at DL.  I am so excited for this trip!


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

kikiq said:


> Welcome Home and Congratulations!!
> 
> September in Southern California can be hot, but not hot like Florida (nothing is hot like Florida) But for the most part, it is beautiful.  The crowds during the week are manageable and expect Sundays to be crowded.
> 
> Come on over to the Disneyland DIS.  Lots of folks with good advice, read Hydroguy's advice to WDW vets coming to DLR.  There's also a Grand Californian Hotel thread that has good info that DVCers can use also.
> 
> I'm a DLR AP person, live 30 minutes from Disneyland.  We spend our anniversary at Disneyland and sometimes also at WDW.  We bought VGC points so we could book our anniversary and birthday weekends.  Looking forward to our July weekend!  You will have a wonderful time!




Thanks! I will be checking out the Disneyland DIS and GCH thread and looking for Hydroguy.  Thanks for the advise


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Nonsuch said:


> The view from 3502 is partially blocked by trees.......since then more trees have been planted on the park side of the fence.  The second floor is about the same level as the fence, so the view will be limited.
> 
> 
> 
> A WDW veteran like yourself will find the walk to the DCA entrance incredibly short.



I'm gonna hope for an upper floor.  I like the views that have been posted from 4 and 5.  Still would like to see what the view from 4 or 5 515 is like.


----------



## bellazachmom

On the wonderful superthread over on the DisneyLand boards there was a reference and picture of "the World of Color Viewing Terrace for DVC".

I haven't seen or heard any other mention of this. Does anyone know if this exists and is in use? Was it ever available? Any info?

I am thinking that it might be like the Top of the World Lounge at BLT -- which we LOVED!! and am hoping that it is still available to DVCers on points.

Thanks!


----------



## nunzia

bellazachmom said:


> On the wonderful superthread over on the DisneyLand boards there was a reference and picture of "the World of Color Viewing Terrace for DVC".
> 
> I haven't seen or heard any other mention of this. Does anyone know if this exists and is in use? Was it ever available? Any info?
> 
> I am thinking that it might be like the Top of the World Lounge at BLT -- which we LOVED!! and am hoping that it is still available to DVCers on points.
> 
> Thanks!



We've gone up there and watched the show. It is basically a big terrace with restrooms..that's it..no lounge or anything. There are soda machines though You can see WOC from up there and the music is piped in.however, you won't see the projections very well..these are best experienced front and center (which is not always easy to get either.) You use your room key to get in so it's for all Californian guests. When we were there it wasn't crowded at all..maybe 15 people? so everyone could be at the edge. I'd think if it ever got crowded it would end up being like standing in a big box and unless you were at the edge, you wouldn't be able to see anything.


----------



## bellazachmom

Thank You!!


----------



## franandaj

Goofy4Pooh said:


> And what is the walk like from the VGC wing to the DCA entrance and the restaurants?
> 
> Soooo excited about this trip!!



It seems that most of your other questions have been answered so I'll take this one on.  There is no walk that really compares to WDW at DLR except that maybe if you are staying at the DLH, the walk to the parks might be about the same as the walk from the BWV to Epcot.  From the DVC part of GCH it is MUCH closer.

If you have stayed at BLT the walk from the VGC to the rest of the hotel is closer than the walk from BLT to the Contemporary.  In fact the walk from VGC is probably closer than any wing at WDW (although I still have yet to stay at VWL and BCV which I will take care of in October!  ) to the main area with restaurants etc.  You are literally "right there" when you stay at VGC.  I can't wait until our next stay in October, we're going through "famine" in the summer, but will "feast" starting in October staying at least once each month in a DVC resort for the next few months!


----------



## 3card

We're about to book our trip in October and I was hoping someone could confirm that the construction noise is no longer a problem from the CA side.  We were there in March and the beeping of the trucks backing up and the banging seemed to go all night. Based on The Donut's account of room 5500, I'm guessing it's done (or she probably would have mentioned it). Now that I think more about it, it may have been even the previous visit. Just want to be sure as it was really pretty bad.


----------



## Nonsuch

3card said:


> We're about to book our trip in October and I was hoping someone could confirm that the construction noise is no longer a problem from the CA side.


I was there June 3 in the park side Grand Villa, and there was no construction noise.  The shops closest to the VGC are open (Corndog Castle, Seaside Souvenirs) and even the landscaping behind these buildings has been completed.  Goofy's Sky School and the 2 new restaurants had some construction, but all the heavy machinery seems to be done and the area should open in July


----------



## PoohNFriends

nunzia said:


> We've gone up there and watched the show. It is basically a big terrace with restrooms..that's it..no lounge or anything. There are soda machines though You can see WOC from up there and the music is piped in.however, you won't see the projections very well..these are best experienced front and center (which is not always easy to get either.) You use your room key to get in so it's for all Californian guests. When we were there it wasn't crowded at all..maybe 15 people? so everyone could be at the edge. I'd think if it ever got crowded it would end up being like standing in a big box and unless you were at the edge, you wouldn't be able to see anything.



Echoing what nunzia said it let's you see a top-view of WOC so it's more of a light and water show, but you can't see the projections very well at all.  I also was not crowded at all when we were there, however it was a bit chilly for me.  We were there beginning of May and it was hotter than usual, in the high 80's/low 90's during the day but chilly at night.  They do have radiant heat on the ceiling which helps a bit.  Definitely, check out WOC from the ground though because the projections are too neat not to miss!


----------



## the donut

Nonsuch said:


> I was there June 3 in the park side Grand Villa, and there was no construction noise.  The shops closest to the VGC are open (Corndog Castle, Seaside Souvenirs) and even the landscaping behind these buildings has been completed.  Goofy's Sky School and the 2 new restaurants had some construction, but all the heavy machinery seems to be done and the area should open in July



I agree with nonsuch - construction is pretty much finished in that area.  I love what they've done with the queue area for Goofy's sky school.  It's adorable from the villa view.  I'll see if I can post a picture tonight when I get home.

It is a good thing Carsland is on the other side of the park.  Now that looks like some heavy duty construction/noise.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

franandaj said:


> (although I still have yet to stay at VWL and BCV which I will take care of in October!  )



Thanks for the info! I know I'm going to absolutely fall in love with DLR!!  

We have not stayed at BCV yet but you are going to LOVE  VWL!  It is our FAV resort at WDW.  We really enjoy taking the Ferry to MK.   You are going to have a wonderful time 

Oh, and there was one more question - Has anyone stayed in the villas that overlook the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail?  I'd like to see a picture of the view from 4515 or 5515.


----------



## Nonsuch

Goofy4Pooh said:


> Oh, and there was one more question - Has anyone stayed in the villas that overlook the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail?  I'd like to see a picture of the view from 4515 or 5515.


Those room numbers do not exist, you must want villas 4514 or 5514


----------



## Longhairbear

Goofy4Pooh said:


> Thanks for the info! I know I'm going to absolutely fall in love with DLR!!
> 
> We have not stayed at BCV yet but you are going to LOVE  VWL!  It is our FAV resort at WDW.  We really enjoy taking the Ferry to MK.   You are going to have a wonderful time
> 
> Oh, and there was one more question - Has anyone stayed in the villas that overlook the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail?  I'd like to see a picture of the view from 4515 or 5515.


We had the trail view on our first stay there, and loved it. There are forest animal sounds piped in. Loads of treetops, and Grizzly Peak in the background makes it seem you are somewhere else. Very nice, and relaxing view.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Nonsuch said:


> Those room numbers do not exist, you must want villas 4514 or 5514



Yep ~ Thanks Nonsuch Good Catch   That's what I get for trying to read the Villa's floor plan without my reading glasses 

Since I'm still very new to DIS I haven't learned all the tricks....How do you respond to more than one person at a time?  I see some responding to two or three replys but I can't figure out how to add a second quote to my message so I can respond to it.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Longhairbear said:


> We had the trail view on our first stay there, and loved it. There are forest animal sounds piped in. Loads of treetops, and Grizzly Peak in the background makes it seem you are somewhere else. Very nice, and relaxing view.



I like the sound of that!  Though I still think I would like the PP view I think my DH would really enjoy the trail view.  Decisions decisions.  Do you have any pics of the view?


----------



## VallCopen

We are here right now and I will see if those rooms are being cleaned so that I can peek in and get a shot, if the maid will let me???  You will love the VGC they are great.  We have stayed 4 times now and have had only 2 different rooms, they are starting to feel like our personal rooms now.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Nonsuch

Goofy4Pooh said:


> ...How do you respond to more than one person at a time?  I see some responding to two or three replys but I can't figure out how to add a second quote to my message so I can respond to it.


There is no special trick.
Start replies with quotes in different windows, then copy/paste the quotes into a single reply


----------



## kikiq

Goofy4Pooh said:


> Oh, and there was one more question - Has anyone stayed in the villas that overlook the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail?  I'd like to see a picture of the view from 4515 or 5515.



We stayed in a studio on the second floor 2516...this is the view.






looking toward the pool area


----------



## kikiq

Goofy4Pooh said:


> I like the sound of that!  Though I still think I would like the PP view I think my DH would really enjoy the trail view.  Decisions decisions.  Do you have any pics of the view?



We had a studio (2516) for our birthday weekend our first year.  Our DGD came to visit and my "dream" was hatched.  My "dream" was to book Thanksgiving in a villa overlooking the trail play area.  Cook Thanksgiving dinner and have the little ones play in the trail area.  Then "call down" from our balcony when dinner was ready...silly, huh. 






But then after reading how wonderful the PP view was and watching WOC from the villa. We asked for an upper floor PP view for our Memorial Day Family get together.  Lucky enough to get room 3506 facing PP.  My oldest DD watched WOC every night from the living room with her DD.  That was a memory maker.






We had the extended family visit for dinner and WOC viewing from the villa, 17 people!  It was wonderful.  The 2 bdrm was a hit and the view, well, let's just say my DH and I went to bed with the curtains open to see the Mickey wheel changing lights and the music in the background.  

It is a tough choice.


----------



## Disney Princess

Goofy4Pooh said:


> Since I'm still very new to DIS I haven't learned all the tricks....How do you respond to more than one person at a time?  I see some responding to two or three replys but I can't figure out how to add a second quote to my message so I can respond to it.



Instead of hitting the "quote" button, use the one to the right - it has a picture of quotation marks on it, and if you hover over it, my computer reads "multi quote".  Just hit that button on each response you want to quote.  When you are ready, hit the "post reply" button at the bottom, and your quotes will show up for you!  

For what it is worth, we went in May and requested Paradise Park view.  We got it and loved it; however, my in-laws had a view over the Redwood Challenge Trail.  They saw the pool to the left and the park to the front and right.  Both views were beautiful.  We decided that we'd take ANY view, but prefer a villa on a higher floor.  From now on, our requests will be floors 3, 4, 5 or 6.  We'd be satisfied with all the views.  Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

VallCopen said:


> We are here right now and I will see if those rooms are being cleaned so that I can peek in and get a shot, if the maid will let me???  You will love the VGC they are great.  We have stayed 4 times now and have had only 2 different rooms, they are starting to feel like our personal rooms now.  Enjoy your trip.



If they will let you that would be very cool  



kikiq said:


> My "dream" was to book Thanksgiving in a villa overlooking the trail play area.  Cook Thanksgiving dinner and have the little ones play in the trail area.  Then "call down" from our balcony when dinner was ready...silly, huh.



NOT AT ALL!  I think that sounds like a wonderful dream   After all ~ Disney IS where Dreams Come True 



kikiq said:


> ... let's just say my DH and I went to bed with the curtains open to see the Mickey wheel changing lights and the music in the background.



Now that's what I call a night light!! 



Disney Princess said:


> Instead of hitting the "quote" button, use the one to the right - it has a picture of quotation marks on it, and if you hover over it, my computer reads "multi quote".  Just hit that button on each response you want to quote.  When you are ready, hit the "post reply" button at the bottom, and your quotes will show up for you!
> 
> ....From now on, our requests will be floors 3, 4, 5 or 6.  We'd be satisfied with all the views.  Have a wonderful time!!



THANKS Disney Princess! That worked like a charm    and I agree with you.....after everything I have read and seen I definitely want to be on 4 or above but I'm sure we will be very happy with either view.


----------



## Disney Princess

Goofy4Pooh said:


> THANKS Disney Princess! That worked like a charm    and I agree with you.....after everything I have read and seen I definitely want to be on 4 or above but I'm sure we will be very happy with either view.



I'm glad I could help - usually I only seek advice, so it is nice to be able to contribute something for a change!


----------



## jkkldisney

I just got back from our first trip to VGC and had requested PP view for the 2 bedroom villa, 3rd floor or higher. I was very disappointed to get a 2nd floor pool view. It was a nice view, but I was so looking forward to the park view that it was disappointing.  I tried to get them to change it, but they said because the rooms are so limited they can't guarantee any view.  I got over it and it was a great trip.


----------



## taaren

Disney Princess said:


> Instead of hitting the "quote" button, use the one to the right - it has a picture of quotation marks on it, and if you hover over it, my computer reads "multi quote".  Just hit that button on each response you want to quote.  When you are ready, hit the "post reply" button at the bottom, and your quotes will show up for you!


Thanks for mentioning this! When I've done the multi quote thing, I've just quoted, nabbed the code for it from the reply page, backed up, then done it again. This is soooooo much easier! Just goes to show that I've been doing too much coding at grad school that I think I need to do it for everything!



jkkldisney said:


> I just got back from our first trip to VGC and had requested PP view for the 2 bedroom villa, 3rd floor or higher. I was very disappointed to get a 2nd floor pool view. It was a nice view, but I was so looking forward to the park view that it was disappointing.  I tried to get them to change it, but they said because the rooms are so limited they can't guarantee any view.  I got over it and it was a great trip.


The first year (before we knew any better) we got a 1 bedroom which was 3rd floor pool view. I was simply in love with the room and didn't really pay attention to the view, but now ... if I don't get either a trails or Cali Adventure view I'll be slightly disappointed. However, since I had 2 single guys in my party that trip they greatly appreciated the pool view .... 
Glad you had a great trip anyways. Kinda wish they'd charge a few more points for pool view/few less for a park view, because I'd be willing to spend a few extras for that and then people who own there could have the edge on whether they want to spend less points/great view similar to AKV and BLTs setups.


----------



## taaren

Double post. Can it be deleted?


----------



## EEyorelover22

I know I read this and now I cannot remember the answer.

Can I do online check in?


----------



## JimmyJam838

Online check in is not available for VGC.  It is only available at WDW.


----------



## EEyorelover22

JimmyJam838 said:


> Online check in is not available for VGC.  It is only available at WDW.



Thank you.  Good to know I haven't lost my mind completely.
I'm still on information overload.


----------



## Nonsuch

jkkldisney said:


> I just got back from our first trip to VGC and had requested PP view for the 2 bedroom villa, 3rd floor or higher. I was very disappointed to get a 2nd floor pool view.


Was it a lockoff or dedicated?
It is more difficult to change a lockoff, since a studio and 1 bedroom pair must be available.

Please post you villa number and the view


----------



## EEyorelover22

We are 10 days out.  After looking at roof tops in downtown Chicago for several nights and the fire escape and listening to sirens...I have a feeling most views will work for me  But...I still have my fingers crossed.  I still cannot believe we were able to book a room.

SO EXCITED but I am still on info overload and just need to get there and vacation.


----------



## the donut

the donut said:


> I agree with nonsuch - construction is pretty much finished in that area.  I love what they've done with the queue area for Goofy's sky school.  It's adorable from the villa view.  I'll see if I can post a picture tonight when I get home.



Finally got the pics uploaded.  Goofy's sky school view from room 5500.


----------



## karylrocks

I have a question about the "pull down bed" in the 2-bedrooms. How big is the bed? Is it a double size that could possibly sleep 2 adults, or a twin size?


----------



## the donut

It seems wider than a twin but narrower and shorter than a double bed to me.  It would be mighty cozy for 2 adults.  I believe the sofa bed pulls out to a queen though.  Both the 1BR and the 2BR have the murphy bed.


----------



## ACDSNY

karylrocks said:


> I have a question about the "pull down bed" in the 2-bedrooms. How big is the bed? Is it a double size that could possibly sleep 2 adults, or a twin size?


 
If I remember correctly it's more twin size, my Dad slept on it instead of the sofa sleeper one year as it's a regular mattress.


----------



## karylrocks

Thank you!!


----------



## DisneyHeather

Booked my trip for next June this morning   Can't wait to see my home again.


----------



## karylrocks

One more question - does anyone know if there are 2-bedrooms and studios that are connecting?


----------



## ACDSNY

karylrocks said:


> One more question - does anyone know if there are 2-bedrooms and studios that are connecting?


 
There are 3 bedroom Grand Villas, but no 2 bedroom that connect to a studio. Keep in mind the villas are only in one wing so they are all fairly close together.


----------



## wbl2745

DisneyHeather said:


> Booked my trip for next June this morning   Can't wait to see my home again.



Me too! We got a 2-bedroom and will be inviting my daughter's in-laws to join us. It's good to have a reservation on the books. Something to look forward to.


----------



## bethy

Hi all, we return to VGC next week with a 2 month old baby in tow.  

I seriously don't know what we were thinking!  It was either that or wait till November and we just couldn't handle waiting that long to get back to Disneyland.

So, now I'm worried about having a fussy/crying baby in the hotel and disturbing other guests.  She's not colicky but is just fussy off and on like most young babies are.

Anyway, I'm trying to decide on a room request.  Here's my thinking, if we request a ground floor room and get it, will be fairly easy for me to quickly step outside the room and go for a nice long walk outdoors with baby?  Another question:  I noticed that there is only one ground floor studio with a pool view - can anyone remind me whether that patio opens directly to the pool area - how does that work?

Thanks for any insight - my memory is fuzzy and we've always had upper Park view rooms before this.


----------



## Nonsuch

bethy said:


> ...So, now I'm worried about having a fussy/crying baby in the hotel and disturbing other guests.  She's not colicky but is just fussy off and on like most young babies are.


You are very considerate 



bethy said:


> ...if we request a ground floor room and get it, will be fairly easy for me to quickly step outside the room and go for a nice long walk outdoors with baby?  Another question:  I noticed that there is only one ground floor studio with a pool view - can anyone remind me whether that patio opens directly to the pool area - how does that work?


No rooms open directly to the pool area.
1509 faces the pool, but there many plants outside the patio to give the room some privacy.  This will make it difficult to walk out from from the patio.
1516 faces Redwood Creek, and you could easily walk out from the patio to the sidewalk leading around the villas.  Your room key will open little used pool gate.  This is the handicap accessible studio.
1520 faces Paradise Pier and is below the grand villa.  The patio also has easy access to the sidewalk.
1504 and 1510 also face Paradise Pier, but plants and a lawn form a mound between the patio and the sidewalk.

I would recommend 1516 or 1520 
The distance from any villa to the elevators is short, so you don't need to worry


----------



## DisneyHeather

wbl2745 said:


> Me too! We got a 2-bedroom and will be inviting my daughter's in-laws to join us. It's good to have a reservation on the books. Something to look forward to.



Yea!!

I have a studio booked to take my sisters one is graduating 12th grade and the other 8th grade and then my son who will be 14 months will come also.  And I agree it's great to have something to look forward too....of course I first have a trip this September to DLH and in January to BLT so I have lots to look forward to


----------



## Homemom

Submitted an offer to buy a resale today. Hoping (okay, begging ) to call VGC my new home!


----------



## nunzia

Homemom said:


> Submitted an offer to buy a resale today. Hoping (okay, begging ) to call VGC my new home!



Best of luck!!


----------



## bethy

Nonsuch said:


> You are very considerate
> 
> 
> No rooms open directly to the pool area.
> 1509 faces the pool, but there many plants outside the patio to give the room some privacy.  This will make it difficult to walk out from from the patio.
> 1516 faces Redwood Creek, and you could easily walk out from the patio to the sidewalk leading around the villas.  Your room key will open little used pool gate.  This is the handicap accessible studio.
> 1520 faces Paradise Pier and is below the grand villa.  The patio also has easy access to the sidewalk.
> 1504 and 1510 also face Paradise Pier, but plants and a lawn form a mound between the patio and the sidewalk.
> 
> I would recommend 1516 or 1520
> The distance from any villa to the elevators is short, so you don't need to worry



Thanks so much for the personalized and detailed info.  Thanks for taking the time.  

After more consideration I went ahead and requested an upper floor, park view.  I'm going to be spending SO much time in the room with a napping, nursing baby who will need regular doses of air conditioning.  Therefore being able to see DCA might help me feel a little more like I'm on a Disney vacation.  A little less abandoned by my DH and and older kids.    Luckily I'll truly be happy and content with any view though.  

Another little logisitical question:  I've never stayed in a studio before (we are points poor for this trip since we are using so many points for Aulani in December ).  Are the dishes ceramic or disposable?  Today I'm ordering the groceries.  Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

bethy said:


> ...I went ahead and requested an upper floor, park view.


May you get villa 6504 



bethy said:


> Are the dishes ceramic or disposable?


Paper plates


----------



## PoohNFriends

nunzia said:


> Best of luck!!



Also sending pixie dust to Homemom, VGC resale must be a hot commodity to come by!

nunzia - I saw an IL licesnse plate with nunzia 7 and thought why does that sound familiar and remembered your name from DIS so thought I'd let you know there's a "nunzia" driver out here!


----------



## karylrocks

How comfortable are the sofa sleepers in the villas? I have experienced some that are terrible and some that are almost as comfortable as beds (as much as can be with thinner mattresses and no box springs).


----------



## Nonsuch

karylrocks said:


> How comfortable are the sofa sleepers in the villas? I have experienced some that are terrible and some that are almost as comfortable as beds.


Closer to terrible than comfortable 
My guests found the sofa bed "backbreaking" 
Another guest thought the murphy bed was "OK"


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bethy said:


> .  Another little logisitical question:  I've never stayed in a studio before (we are points poor for this trip since we are using so many points for Aulani in December ).  Are the dishes ceramic or disposable?  Today I'm ordering the groceries.  Thanks!



It's paper plates and bowls and plastic utensils.  You will have real glasses and coffee mugs though.


----------



## TLPL

Hey everyone,  do those X510 rooms have view of the World of Color show? or how about X520?? 
Thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TLPL said:


> Hey everyone,  do those X510 rooms have view of the World of Color show? or how about X520??
> Thanks



The WOC is partially blocked when you are in the x510 rooms.  I was in the 5th floor 5510 for the opening weekend of WOC but went to the platform viewing area rather than watch from the room.  The night before the opening they had a special viewing for CM's and VIP's and I was able to listen to the music and see a few lights.   They had the platform viewing area locked off and guarded that night!  

The position of the x520 rooms would be MUCH better - except those are only on the 1st and 2nd floor and my guess is they will probably be too low to see much of the show.  Hopefully someone who has stayed in them will chime in.


----------



## TLPL

so basically out of the 23 studio, only maybe 3 has the perfect view of the pier? hummm... We are going to stay at VGC for this first time, and some friends are going to visit us when we are there. I hope we will get one of those studios so we and our guests can watch the show from the room after dinner.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TLPL said:


> so basically out of the 23 studio, only maybe 3 has the perfect view of the pier? hummm... We are going to stay at VGC for this first time, and some friends are going to visit us when we are there. I hope we will get one of those studios so we and our guests can watch the show from the room after dinner.



Yes, that's about it.  Just so you can see - here's the view from 5510.  Taken a year ago so lots of construction stuff going on at that time.  If I could have chopped off part of the GV it would have been practically perfect!


----------



## nunzia

PoohNFriends said:


> Also sending pixie dust to Homemom, VGC resale must be a hot commodity to come by!
> 
> nunzia - I saw an IL licesnse plate with nunzia 7 and thought why does that sound familiar and remembered your name from DIS so thought I'd let you know there's a "nunzia" driver out here!



LOL..I'm always surprised when I try to use Nunzia for a user name and it's already taken but that seems to happen alot. My Dad called me Nunzia, which I was told means Nancy in Italian, so that's why I use it 

I'm surprised to hear that someone thought the sofa bed was uncomfortable. More than one of my group of guests thought it was really comfortable.

There is really no perfect view of the show from the VGC..I've been able to see it from a couple different rooms, but you miss a good view of the projections, both in any room and from the viewing platform as well. You should make an effort to see the show from the park, and then just enjoy the water and lasers from the room a different night.


----------



## TLPL

Oh we are planning to see the show in the park ourselves, but it would be great if we can show our visiting friends how awesome the show is after we meet for dinner that evening. Our friends aren't Disney fan like us and one of them are handicap so he doesn't like to go to the park.


----------



## kikiq

TLPL said:


> Oh we are planning to see the show in the park ourselves, but it would be great if we can show our visiting friends how awesome the show is after we meet for dinner that evening. Our friends aren't Disney fan like us and one of them are handicap so he doesn't like to go to the park.



We were in room 3506 over Memorial Day weekend.  Had a mini family reunion and they watched WOC from the master bedroom balcony.  They could sort see the projections on the water screens, but it was still spectacular.

This is the view from the master balcony during the day





This is a WOC "close up" from the balcony





My sil does not like crowds but loves Disney.  She watched it the first night from the balcony and agreed the second night to go into the park to watch it even with crowds.


----------



## TLPL

kikiq said:


> My sil does not like crowds but loves Disney.  She watched it the first night from the balcony and agreed the second night to go into the park to watch it even with crowds.



That's my plan! I hope my friends will change their minds about going to the park after they see how cool it is from our room.


----------



## jkkldisney

Nonsuch said:


> Was it a lockoff or dedicated?
> It is more difficult to change a lockoff, since a studio and 1 bedroom pair must be available.
> 
> Please post you villa number and the view



We were in 2505.  It was a dedicated 2 bedroom. I didn't take any pictures of our view. Probably because I wasn't excited about it.


----------



## Disney Princess

TLPL said:


> That's my plan! I hope my friends will change their minds about going to the park after they see how cool it is from our room.



Even if you don't get the studio with the perfect view, you can always take your friends to the viewing platform on the 6th floor.  Still not as great as in the park, but it may be enough to entice them to go the next night.


----------



## Nonsuch

kikiq said:


> We were in room 3506 over Memorial Day weekend...
> 
> This is the view from the master balcony during the day


The trees just beyond the fence are new.  While they further obstruct the WOC view, they also cover the "backstage" area 
I'm impressed that Disney made the effort to landscape behind the buildings, since only the VGC look into that area.


----------



## kikiq

We'll be in a studio in 10 days for our anniversary.  I decided not to make a request.  Just take what they give us, as my DH says, it would be nice to see the Mickey Wheel BUT we're at Disney and that's all that counts.  I also figure we can add another studio view picture where ever it is.


----------



## Nonsuch

kikiq said:


> We'll be in a studio in 10 days for our anniversary.  I decided not to make a request.  Just take what they give us, as my DH says, it would be nice to see the Mickey Wheel BUT we're at Disney and that's all that counts.


If you think it would be "nice to see the Mickey Wheel", you should request that view 
I have had good results making room requests


----------



## franandaj

kikiq said:


> We'll be in a studio in 10 days for our anniversary.  I decided not to make a request.  Just take what they give us, as my DH says, it would be nice to see the Mickey Wheel BUT we're at Disney and that's all that counts.  I also figure we can add another studio view picture where ever it is.



Wow! I don't think I could do more than a few days there just because I would be worried about my cats, the house and other things. It would be too easy to pop home for a couple hours and waste my precious relaxing time!


----------



## kikiq

franandaj said:


> Wow! I don't think I could do more than a few days there just because I would be worried about my cats, the house and other things. It would be too easy to pop home for a couple hours and waste my precious relaxing time!



No...in 10 days...we will be in a studio  As it is , it's hard enough for my DH to spend the weekend.  His Sunday routine is to go into the office early and be home by the time I'm up and about.  I don't know that we've been anywhere 10 days away from home/work...well, I have, but my DH hasn't been "away" from the office for more than a week.


----------



## franandaj

kikiq said:


> No...in 10 days...we will be in a studio



 I *REALLY *need a vacation!


----------



## Homemom

The seller accepted our offer today , now we wait on Disney.  I can't wait to call VGC  my new home!!!!!!!!


----------



## kikiq

franandaj said:


> I *REALLY *need a vacation!



Well, I know of this place about 30 minutes from your house....

I thought about you after I made my Napa Rose Chef's counter reservations.  Big debate between my DH and myself, whether it should be ON our anniversary or just sometime during our VGC stay.  I voted and of course, my vote was the only one that counted since I do Disney planning , that we should have dinner while at VGC.  I think he's stuck on what to do on the actual date...I don't do anniversary day planning UNLESS we're at Disney  He's only got one dinner to plan all year, our anniversary.  Birthday dinners are at Storyteller's Cafe, so that's a no brainer.


----------



## kikiq

Homemom said:


> The seller accepted our offer today , now we wait on Disney.  I can't wait to call VGC  my new home!!!!!!!!



Here's some more pixie dust...


----------



## Breyean

Homemom said:


> The seller accepted our offer today , now we wait on Disney.  I can't wait to call VGC  my new home!!!!!!!!



Good luck to you. We're also waiting for Disney on our VCG contract. Ours was submitted 6/23.


----------



## TLPL

I have a question for those of you who has home resort on both WDW and DLR, how often do you visit each coach? This August will be our first time staying at VGC. We are going on DCL next Feb, and WDW in Sept '12, Since they are opening Carland next year, we will probably going back to DLR again in 2013. There aren't much new to see in WDW in the next few years, I think I will go to DLR more from now on.


----------



## ACDSNY

Homemom said:


> The seller accepted our offer today , now we wait on Disney. I can't wait to call VGC  my new home!!!!!!!!


 


Breyean said:


> Good luck to you. We're also waiting for Disney on our VCG contract. Ours was submitted 6/23.


 
Good luck to both of you on ROFR.  I'm sure we'll be saying "Welcome Home" to you soon.



kikiq said:


> He's only got one dinner to plan all year, our anniversary. Birthday dinners are at Storyteller's Cafe, so that's a no brainer.


 
Yeah, what's up with our DHs we plan all their vacations, what more do they want?



TLPL said:


> I have a question for those of you who has home resort on both WDW and DLR, how often do you visit each coach?


 
We usually spend more time at DL and typically go to WDW every two or three years.  After doing the Panama crusie, I now want back on DCL too.  It's so hard to fit all of my vacations I want into our schedule and budget.  Thank goodness for DVC.

I keep hearing the Oct 7th 2012 Pacific coast cruise calling our name with a little DL before the cruise to check out Carsland.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Can someone tell me where I can get our boarding passes printed?  We are flying SW.  I assume we could print them at the airport, but I'd rather do it at the resort if it's possible.

Getting really excited.


----------



## ACDSNY

EEyorelover22 said:


> Can someone tell me where I can get our boarding passes printed? We are flying SW. I assume we could print them at the airport, but I'd rather do it at the resort if it's possible.
> 
> Getting really excited.


 
You can print them at the Business Center which is at the end of the hallway that goes out to DTD.  Your room key will get you in.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Thank you very much about the Business Center

I thought I'd mention that I put in an order with Vons and some posted that they did theirs 2-3 days ahead.  I did mine a week before and the day I was looking for was pretty full.  Just thought I'd mention it.  Glad I did it when I did.


----------



## franandaj

kikiq said:


> Well, I know of this place about 30 minutes from your house....
> 
> I thought about you after I made my Napa Rose Chef's counter reservations.  Big debate between my DH and myself, whether it should be ON our anniversary or just sometime during our VGC stay.  I voted and of course, my vote was the only one that counted since I do Disney planning , that we should have dinner while at VGC.  I think he's stuck on what to do on the actual date...I don't do anniversary day planning UNLESS we're at Disney  He's only got one dinner to plan all year, our anniversary.  Birthday dinners are at Storyteller's Cafe, so that's a no brainer.



We have a studio booked there for 9/30-10/2 and we're crazy booked until the end of July...then there's the Expo for which we're staying overnight. Somewhere in there we will go someplace with nothing to do but eat, sleep & get a massage.  You've reminded me that when the Estate Sale is done at the end of the month we need to get back to Napa Rose.


----------



## kikiq

ACDSNY said:


> Yeah, what's up with our DHs we plan all their vacations, what more do they want?



You know that commercial about the guy who forgot to make reservations for his anniversary so he's using his smart phone to do it even as he's smoosing his wife?  The first time we saw that commercial, I was in hysterics  because that's my DH EXCEPT he doesn't have a smart phone, he can barely work his old flip top cell phone.  I did drop a hint and say that he COULD come home early and take me to Disneyland and share a fried chicken dinner...talk about a cheap date.


----------



## PoohNFriends

Breyean said:


> Good luck to you. We're also waiting for Disney on our VCG contract. Ours was submitted 6/23.



Yea, we may have 2 new VGC owners - good luck to you both !



TLPL said:


> I have a question for those of you who has home resort on both WDW and DLR, how often do you visit each coach? This August will be our first time staying at VGC. We are going on DCL next Feb, and WDW in Sept '12, Since they are opening Carland next year, we will probably going back to DLR again in 2013. There aren't much new to see in WDW in the next few years, I think I will go to DLR more from now on.



We've owned AKV and VGC for a little over a year now and this year we did VGC in May and will do AKV in October; we're getting AP's for WDW so will also do WDW (and maybe Vero in 2012).  If we can swing a big family trip to DL for 2013 we'll do that.  I see us doing VGC every 2 years and WDW every other year (so some years both parks would fall in the same year)  But I also want to fit in DCL, HHI, Vero, Aulani and other non-DVC destinations every now and then.


----------



## kikiq

TLPL said:


> I have a question for those of you who has home resort on both WDW and DLR, how often do you visit each coach? This August will be our first time staying at VGC. We are going on DCL next Feb, and WDW in Sept '12, Since they are opening Carland next year, we will probably going back to DLR again in 2013. There aren't much new to see in WDW in the next few years, I think I will go to DLR more from now on.



Our original plan after we purchased our VGC points was to go to WDW every other year taking our extended family in a two bedroom/THV/GV at SSR.  We bought enough VGC points for our birthday/anniversary weekends and a long holiday weekend every other year with family.  However, my DH likes vacationing at WDW so much that we've been every year for the last 5 years. We are attempting to save our points to do WDW Dec 2012.


----------



## taaren

EEyorelover22 said:


> I thought I'd mention that I put in an order with Vons and some posted that they did theirs 2-3 days ahead.  I did mine a week before and the day I was looking for was pretty full.  Just thought I'd mention it.  Glad I did it when I did.


Thanks for mentioning this. I had been trying to figure out whether to place our Vons order before I leave for our cruise (2 weeks before check-in) or after the cruise debarkation (5 days before check-in) and I think this made up my mind since I also don't want to have a detail to worry about in the middle of our vacation. Now the only detail to figure out is how to get cheap water bottles without a car for our DLH pre-stay before we check into our villa.


----------



## TLPL

Why is still not time for my trip yet!?!?!!?
I need my Disney fix real bad.

Can someone post some new pictures from the resort? I want to see what it is like now they have the Goofy's Sky School and the new eateries opened. I heard there is a band stand there now, can you hear the music from your room? (if you open the door i meant)


----------



## G'sMaman

Finally convinced DH that a DVC timeshare was worth the investment and so now we're actively looking to buy something at the Grand Californian, but there's virtually no inventory!  Ugh.  I'm pretty new to all this so maybe I'm not looking in the right places (yes, have looked at TSS, but the only contract with the points we're interested in does not have points until 2012), but I digress.  I have a question that I'm hoping someone will be able to answer.  What happens in the event of a major catastrophe like an earthquake?  Are the DVC owners who have the Grand Californian as their home resort on the hook for repairs since earthquake insurance is practically nonexistent?  Will the dues go up to cover those costs?  Thanks for any insight you can give me.


----------



## Longhairbear

G'sMaman said:


> Finally convinced DH that a DVC timeshare was worth the investment and so now we're actively looking to buy something at the Grand Californian, but there's virtually no inventory!  Ugh.  I'm pretty new to all this so maybe I'm not looking in the right places (yes, have looked at TSS, but the only contract with the points we're interested in does not have points until 2012), but I digress.  I have a question that I'm hoping someone will be able to answer.  What happens in the event of a major catastrophe like an earthquake?  Are the DVC owners who have the Grand Californian as their home resort on the hook for repairs since earthquake insurance is practically nonexistent?  Will the dues go up to cover those costs?  Thanks for any insight you can give me.


Practically everyone in CA has earthquake insurance. I am sure Disney has everything insured to the maximum allowed.


----------



## Greysword

Yes, we (as owners) are on the hook for any repairs.


----------



## Nonsuch

Longhairbear said:


> Practically everyone in CA has earthquake insurance. I am sure Disney has everything insured to the maximum allowed.


I'm a California native, and don't know anyone who has earthquake insurance


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Nonsuch said:


> I'm a California native, and don't know anyone who has earthquake insurance



Same here .... another native .... and I also don't know anyone with earthquake inssurance.


----------



## kikiq

Nonsuch said:


> I'm a California native, and don't know anyone who has earthquake insurance



Me too,  California native, I don't know that any of our friends or relatives have earthquake insurance. 

BUT Disney has to build to strict earthquake standards.  So most of the minor quakes we get don't do major damage, mostly cosmetic damage.  If there was a MAJOR earthquake, VGC would be the least of our worries.

What's interesting to me is that people worry about California earthquakes that happen infrequently but yet some of these same folks live in areas with hurricanes and tornadoes EVERY year.


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> I'm a California native, and don't know anyone who has earthquake insurance





Grumpy Grandma said:


> Same here .... another native .... and I also don't know anyone with earthquake inssurance.



Yeah, it's just way too expensive. However, having been basically on the epicenter of the Northridge quake, the structures that were severely damaged were mostly older and/or poorly constructed. Either that or the soil was Alluvial Plain and suffered severe shaking.  Most solid construction these days can withstand most earthquakes. Basically if a quake would do serious damage to the VGC,  the damage in So Cal would be extensive enough that Disneyland would be the least of the problems. It would probably have to be near to or as big as the quake that hit Japan. Not saying we aren't due, but you would probably be more likely to win the lottery.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

kikiq said:


> Me too,  California native, I don't know that any of our friends or relatives have earthquake insurance.
> 
> BUT Disney has to build to strict earthquake standards.  So most of the minor quakes we get don't do major damage, mostly cosmetic damage.  If there was a MAJOR earthquake, VGC would be the least of our worries.
> 
> What's interesting to me is that people worry about California earthquakes that happen infrequently but yet some of these same folks live in areas with hurricanes and tornadoes EVERY year.



I so agree .... I'd worry much more about hurricanes and tornadoes!


----------



## G'sMaman

Grumpy Grandma said:


> I so agree .... I'd worry much more about hurricanes and tornadoes!



Thanks for your thoughts everyone.  I think the major difference is that you can actually purchase hurricane and tornado insurance whereas earthquake insurance is very limited with high deductibles and less than 12% of Californians even have coverage.  I am also a native Californian and unfortunately for me was living in Sf and then LA when the big ones hit both areas.  Still not enough to cause us to move out of Cali or to give up buying real estate, but I was curious as to how something like that is handled with a DVC timeshare.  It sounds like the owners are on the hook, but I agree that new construction tends to be built to withstand most tremors with little damage and so the actual risks are probably not significant.  My search continues!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

G'sMaman said:


> Thanks for your thoughts everyone.  I think the major difference is that you can actually purchase hurricane and tornado insurance whereas earthquake insurance is very limited with high deductibles and less than 12% of Californians even have coverage.  I am also a native Californian and unfortunately for me was living in Sf and then LA when the big ones hit both areas.  Still not enough to cause us to move out of Cali or to give up buying real estate, but I was curious as to how something like that is handled with a DVC timeshare.  It sounds like the owners are on the hook, but I agree that new construction tends to be built to withstand most tremors with little damage and so the actual risks are probably not significant.  My search continues!



The POS has language that indicates they could pass along the costs but not that they definitely have to so it would seem to be up to them.  Also, they could decide to not rebuild at all if there was enough damage.  They are required to maintain insurance for all the regular stuff like fire etc. but earthquake is not listed that I've ever noticed.


----------



## Longhairbear

I was rather stunned to hear only 12% of CA residents have earthquake insurance. We were required by our lender to have it when bought our current house. Every friend or family member of mine that are homeowners carry it, so I assumed most did.


----------



## G'sMaman

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The POS has language that indicates they could pass along the costs but not that they definitely have to so it would seem to be up to them.  Also, they could decide to not rebuild at all if there was enough damage.  They are required to maintain insurance for all the regular stuff like fire etc. but earthquake is not listed that I've ever noticed.



Thanks so much for checking.  Much appreciated!



Longhairbear said:


> I was rather stunned to hear only 12% of CA residents have earthquake insurance. We were required by our lender to have it when bought our current house. Every friend or family member of mine that are homeowners carry it, so I assumed most did.



The 12% number is pretty widely quoted.  You can google something like "12% California earthquake insurance" to get more info.  Yes, surprising I agree!


----------



## Nonsuch

I stayed in the handicap accessible (HA) grand villa (GV) last month and wanted to share the HA details:

The HA GV is 4522 and faces Paradise Pier 

The HA changes are in the 4th floor master bath and kitchen, there are no HA features on the 5th floor.

The master bath sinks are low and the counters are shallow.  An identical second sink is on the opposite side of the room.  There is the same whirlpool tub used in the 1 and 2 bedrooms villas with sliding partitions to the bedroom (no picture).  The tub does not have HA features.





The toilet and shower are in an adjacent room separated by a pocket door.  The room is large with many handrails and low towel bars.




The shower entry is "roll in"




The shower has a fold down bench and low mounted controls




There is a also a high mounted shower head





The master bedroom balcony has a small ramp, the other 3 balconies do not.





The safe is mounted low in the closet near the main entry





The kitchen counters are low and the sink is shallow with space below




The oven has controls on the front edge.  The microwave (no picture) is on the counter rather than above the cooktop.




The refrigerator is the same freezer on top type used in other villas, a side by side might be more HA.


----------



## Nonsuch

The Grand Villa (4522) has a Cuisinart 12 cup coffee maker.  This unit requires cone coffee filters, unlike the flat bottom basket filters used in other villas 

Bring the correct filter for your Grand Villa vacation


----------



## Boutilier

We are heading to the villas for my daughter's 9th birthday and she requested filet minon for dinner.  Rather then take our group of 7 to Steakhouse 55 ($$$), we are going to bring steaks, rice, salad etc and cook ourselves.  Do we need to bring any BBQ utensils?  My husband has NEVER cooked on a gas grill - any advice from experienced grillers would be great!
TIA
Jennifer


----------



## franandaj

Boutilier said:


> We are heading to the villas for my daughter's 9th birthday and she requested filet minon for dinner.  Rather then take our group of 7 to Steakhouse 55 ($$$), we are going to bring steaks, rice, salad etc and cook ourselves.  Do we need to bring any BBQ utensils?  My husband has NEVER cooked on a gas grill - any advice from experienced grillers would be great!
> TIA
> Jennifer



You can get the utensils from the front desk.

I don't do Filet Mignon, usually rib eyes or porterhouse steaks, I make sure the grill is nice and hot.  I grill for two minutes, then rotate 1/4 turn (same side for nice grill marks), after another two minutes I turn the steaks and repeat the process.  For 1 to 1 1/2 inch steaks they come out rare to medium rare.  If you want them a little more done do three minutes on each for the first side and two for each on the second.  If you're eating in the room, the steaks will rest on the trip up the elevator so have everything else ready to go and eat as soon as you get back with the cooked steaks.  

Sounds Yummy! Have fun!


----------



## Boutilier

franandaj said:


> You can get the utensils from the front desk.
> 
> I don't do Filet Mignon, usually rib eyes or porterhouse steaks, I make sure the grill is nice and hot.  I grill for two minutes, then rotate 1/4 turn (same side for nice grill marks), after another two minutes I turn the steaks and repeat the process.  For 1 to 1 1/2 inch steaks they come out rare to medium rare.  If you want them a little more done do three minutes on each for the first side and two for each on the second.  If you're eating in the room, the steaks will rest on the trip up the elevator so have everything else ready to go and eat as soon as you get back with the cooked steaks.
> 
> Sounds Yummy! Have fun!



Thanks so much!!  Now I just need my husband to follow the directions and not just "wing-it"!!


----------



## franandaj

Boutilier said:


> Thanks so much!!  Now I just need my husband to follow the directions and not just "wing-it"!!



  

I'm very picky about my steak!  I like it still mooing almost!  I hope he doesn't over cook it!


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> You can get the utensils from the front desk.


While you may check the tools out from Guest Services, I have started bringing my own 



franandaj said:


> Mignon, usually rib eyes or porterhouse steaks, I make sure the grill is nice and hot.  I grill for two minutes, then rotate 1/4 turn (same side for nice grill marks), after another two minutes I turn the steaks and repeat the process.  For 1 to 1 1/2 inch steaks they come out rare to medium rare.  If you want them a little more done do three minutes on each for the first side and two for each on the second.


The grills are very hot (much hotter than my gas grill at home).  When dealing with an unknown grill, use a meat thermometer (or cut into one of the steaks).

The grills have a timer to turn on the gas.


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> or cut into one of the steaks.



    

I would hate for that to be mine!


----------



## stopher1

Greetings VGC friends & neighbors.  It's been a while since I've popped in, but I wanted to say hi.  

I'll be heading west tomorrow for a family memorial service this weekend, and will get to at least sit in the lobby Sunday & Monday night.  Naturally with the nature of DVC, and the overall limited time since the death and scheduling of this trip, I wasn't able to get a room at VGC but I was able to secure a room at the DLH... so I can at least hang out in the lobby of my beloved west coast home before I return home again on Tuesday.  I will be out for a business trip in October and do have a reservation then, so I'm looking forward to a lovely studio at that time.  And this way I can check out the renovations at the DLH pretty closely too.  It's all good.  

Have a great day!


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Greetings VGC friends & neighbors.  It's been a while since I've popped in, but I wanted to say hi.
> 
> I'll be heading west tomorrow for a family memorial service this weekend, and will get to at least sit in the lobby Sunday & Monday night.  Naturally with the nature of DVC, and the overall limited time since the death and scheduling of this trip, I wasn't able to get a room at VGC but I was able to secure a room at the DLH... so I can at least hang out in the lobby of my beloved west coast home before I return home again on Tuesday.  I will be out for a business trip in October and do have a reservation then, so I'm looking forward to a lovely studio at that time.  And this way I can check out the renovations at the DLH pretty closely too.  It's all good.
> 
> Have a great day!



You'll love the DLH, if you haven't stayed in one of the rennovated rooms, they are quite nice.  Not the Grand of course but certainly not disappointing.  Enjoy your time with family and friends and make the best of it!


----------



## JimmyJam838

stopher1 said:


> I wasn't able to get a room at VGC but I was able to secure a room at the DLH... so I can at least hang out in the lobby of my beloved west coast home before I return home again on Tuesday.



Maybe you'll get lucky and get an upgrade to the Presidential Suite like we did when we stayed on points.


----------



## Sydnie

Hi All! I just wanted to come here and introduce myself 

I'm Alison (27) and my DH is Thomas (29). We just took the plunge and joined the official waiting list for VGC  We hemmed and hawed about what to do and finally decided to buy direct from Disney so we could use our points at the other hotels since we heard sometimes even with the 11month window it's hard to get rooms. For a $20 difference per point Disney just seemed the way to go. We've requested a 120pt contract with a June UY and our guide seemed to think we'd get the call within the next couple of months since Disney is ROFRing at VGC a lot these days.

We can't wait to officially be owners of our new "home" so I thought we'd come here and say hi in the meantime


----------



## franandaj

Sydnie said:


> Hi All! I just wanted to come here and introduce myself
> 
> I'm Alison (27) and my DH is Thomas (29). We just took the plunge and joined the official waiting list for VGC  We hemmed and hawed about what to do and finally decided to buy direct from Disney so we could use our points at the other hotels since we heard sometimes even with the 11month window it's hard to get rooms. For a $20 difference per point Disney just seemed the way to go. We've requested a 120pt contract with a June UY and our guide seemed to think we'd get the call within the next couple of months since Disney is ROFRing at VGC a lot these days.
> 
> We can't wait to officially be owners of our new "home" so I thought we'd come here and say hi in the meantime



Welcome!    You'll love the Grand.  It is nice to have the option to trade out to the other hotels in case you can't get in the villas. We're done adding on, but if we did we would go direct from Disney just so that our points were all the same and none of them were "second class resale points".


----------



## Sydnie

franandaj said:


> Welcome!    You'll love the Grand.  It is nice to have the option to trade out to the other hotels in case you can't get in the villas. We're done adding on, but if we did we would go direct from Disney just so that our points were all the same and none of them were "second class resale points".



Thanks! And may I say I love that you spell your name right


----------



## BrianM

Sydnie said:


> Hi All! I just wanted to come here and introduce myself
> 
> I'm Alison (27) and my DH is Thomas (29). We just took the plunge and joined the official waiting list for VGC  We hemmed and hawed about what to do and finally decided to buy direct from Disney so we could use our points at the other hotels since we heard sometimes even with the 11month window it's hard to get rooms. For a $20 difference per point Disney just seemed the way to go. We've requested a 120pt contract with a June UY and our guide seemed to think we'd get the call within the next couple of months since Disney is ROFRing at VGC a lot these days.
> 
> We can't wait to officially be owners of our new "home" so I thought we'd come here and say hi in the meantime



Very cool. We're thinking of doing the same for the exact reasons you mention. I thought you had to buy 160 points as an initial purchase (I guess I'm assuming this is your first purchase - if not my apologies!). Did they make a policy change?

Thanks and good luck with a speedy process!


----------



## franandaj

Sydnie said:


> Thanks! And may I say I love that you spell your name right



    I noticed that about you too, but I wasn't going to go there just yet!


----------



## Sydnie

BrianM said:


> Very cool. We're thinking of doing the same for the exact reasons you mention. I thought you had to buy 160 points as an initial purchase (I guess I'm assuming this is your first purchase - if not my apologies!). Did they make a policy change?
> 
> Thanks and good luck with a speedy process!



We are first time buyers, they are letting you buy as few as 50pts to start a membership now!

If you do decide to buy please add your information to this thread, I think it will be great to have a centralized location for wait times 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2760728


----------



## BrianM

Who has info on point requirements at DH or PP? Although not generally considered the best use of points, it seems to be a reason why a lot of west coasters are looking to purchase direct (me included).

Also, are there booking windows for those too or based strictly on room availability?

Thanks!


----------



## Sydnie

My brochure has the point values as follows;

DLH: Standard View Room: 27-48 pts per night depending on season
                Premium View: 33-61 pts per night depending on season

PP: Standard View Room: 25-40 pts per night depending on season
            Park View Room: 30-54 pts per night depending on season

I *think* it's just based on availability, but someone who has done it can chime in for sure


----------



## franandaj

I was reading a thread yesterday from a couple who was in their motorhome, had no idea when they would be arriving in CA and were able to get a room two days before arrival at PP, then switched to the DLH for another couple days.


----------



## the donut

Sydnie said:


> My brochure has the point values as follows;
> 
> DLH: Standard View Room: 27-48 pts per night depending on season
> Premium View: 33-61 pts per night depending on season
> 
> PP: Standard View Room: 25-40 pts per night depending on season
> Park View Room: 30-54 pts per night depending on season
> 
> I *think* it's just based on availability, but someone who has done it can chime in for sure



It is based on availability, and FWIW, DVC points do not fall into the discount category, i.e. there may be availability on DVC points even when a sale category (like the AP discount) is sold out.  And as discussed elsewhere, the rule of 4 does not apply.  I've booked the DLH the day before we went down.

I snagged a pic of the points chart in case anyone wanted more detail.

ETA:  Added 2011 as well.  Hadn't really noticed how much the point prices had gone up before this post.  Wow.


----------



## franandaj

I can't believe my luck! We have an event on 9/28 and didn't want to have to drive home so I had put in a WL for a studio. Today I decided to up my chances by putting in an additional WL for a 1BR.  To my surprise it was available! I was in the process of checking to upgrade my weekend stay when my phone dropped the call. When we reach the bottom of the Grapevine, I'll call back.


----------



## sarahk0204

We are planning a trip to VGC for July 2012.  We were originally going to stay for 4 nights in a 1 bedroom.  However, now we are looking at 3 nights to conserve points for a December 2012 WDW visit.  We'd likely switch to a good neighbor hotel for our last night at DLR.

My question concerns parking at VGC.  How long can your car stay in the VGC lot on check out day?  Do you have until midnight, or just check out time (11:00 AM)?  TIA!


----------



## Sydnie

You can stay until midnight :yes: We switched out on the last day-drove over to the good neighbor hotel and dropped off our stuff, then drove back at parked at VGC to spend the rest of the day at the parks. That way when we were done we just drove to the other hotel instead of having to walk the mile to it.


----------



## TLPL

I have a few questions about my first ever home stay next month. I have never stay on site in DLR before, so I have no idea what kind of perk we are entitle to.  I have heard many perks before: Magic Morning, Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness, FASTPASS tickets, and the specially created return line for The Little Mermaid..... can someone help me out?


----------



## kikiq

TLPL said:


> I have a few questions about my first ever home stay next month. I have never stay on site in DLR before, so I have no idea what kind of perk we are entitle to.  I have heard many perks before: Magic Morning, Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness, FASTPASS tickets, and the specially created return line for The Little Mermaid..... can someone help me out?



We just returned from VGC this weekend.  We took advantage of the MM, FP and getting WOC tickets at the GRR entrance to DCA.  I don't know if they do this way all the time, but my DH went down on Saturday morning and he actually told them 10:15 show, Blue section and that's what they wrote on the WOC FP.  If you go the DLR DIS board, read Hydroguy's WOC thread, Disneyland 1951 has provided a map of the viewing area.  We used our blue ticket to stand by the fire hydrant, since my DH does not like getting soaked.


----------



## TLPL

kikiq said:


> my DH went down on Saturday morning and he actually told them 10:15 show, Blue section and that's what they wrote on the WOC FP.



So Did your DH go down by himself and able to get FP for your whole family? or do you all have to go in the park to get it? I read somewhere they hand out FP at the private entrance also, I want to know exactly what I should do.


----------



## kikiq

TLPL said:


> So Did your DH go down by himself and able to get FP for your whole family? or do you all have to go in the park to get it? I read somewhere they hand out FP at the private entrance also, I want to know exactly what I should do.



He went to the DCA entrance that's by the "private" entrance from the Grand.  He didn't even have to go into the park, he was by himself waiting to go into the park to take a walk.  You will have to find out when they are opening that entrance and get there a little earlier since they have been known to let folks in earlier than posted.  Have your room key with you.  My DH got 5 FPs.


----------



## JimmyJam838

One person can get the fast passes, but everyone has to enter either DL or DCA with the tickets to activate them for the day first.


----------



## disneydenisel

Last month, we were told that all of us had to show up for the WOC fastpasses, so the kids were in their pajamas and we walked down, got the passes, and went back to finish breakfast.  It would have been nice for one of us to get them instead!


----------



## disneydenisel

So does shampoo get replenished or do we get charged?  If we are staying 5 nights, the one bottle of shampoo, or even two, isn't going to be enough for four of us.  I never have to bring my own when we go to our other timeshares, and at WDW they always give us more if we ask.


----------



## nunzia

disneydenisel said:


> So does shampoo get replenished or do we get charged?  If we are staying 5 nights, the one bottle of shampoo, or even two, isn't going to be enough for four of us.  I never have to bring my own when we go to our other timeshares, and at WDW they always give us more if we ask.



There is trash and towels on day 4, but I don't know about them replacing shampoo. I'd just bring a couple travel sizes along with you.


----------



## TLPL

JimmyJam838 said:


> One person can get the fast passes, but everyone has to enter either DL or DCA with the tickets to activate them for the day first.



Oh too bad, so every one has to get up early? That would be tough! I plan to be on rope drop at MM and all that, but my better half would probably want to sleep in till who knows when. So I can't just get all the tickets?


----------



## SuzanneSLO

kikiq said:


> He went to the DCA entrance that's by the "private" entrance from the Grand.  He didn't even have to go into the park, he was by himself waiting to go into the park to take a walk.  You will have to find out when they are opening that entrance and get there a little earlier since they have been known to let folks in earlier than posted.  Have your room key with you.  My DH got 5 FPs.



I had the same experience in late June.  I was alone near the entrance about 8:50 and was offered WoC FPs for our party.  I didn't need them and was just checking on Little Mermaid opening time.  -- Suzanne


----------



## EEyorelover22

We just returned from GCV.  LOVED IT!!!  We loved DL and DCA.  
The Jazz Kitchen was the best place we ate for dinner.
World of Color was amazing!  Fantasmic was amazing too!
Star Tours was a blast!!

We did have to go to the fast pass machines for the tickets for World of Color too.  One morning we were there by 8:30 and there were not many people and we were maybe 10th in line.  Another morning we arrived around 8:45 and it was packed but still moved quickly.

One thing I did not know is that the special fast passes do not run out during the day.  It didn't matter to us, but that is a handy piece of info to know.


----------



## ACDSNY

nunzia said:


> There is trash and towels on day 4, but I don't know about them replacing shampoo. I'd just bring a couple travel sizes along with you.


 
I'm pretty sure they replenish the soap/shampoo on the trash and towel day too.


----------



## EEyorelover22

They did ours as well with the shampoo and soap.

I am not sure what the issue with the toilet paper wasWe asked for more before day 4 and they brought it to us and then on trash and towel day they took it backvery odd!

We LOVED IT!!  I am a bigger fan of DL now than WDW and so is DH.  He loved how close everything was.


----------



## Disney Princess

They replenished all of our toiletries on T & T day.  We got new shampoo, conditioner, lotion (love this!), Kleenex, TP, coffee, etc.  We didn't have a problem.  I had actually packed some because I wasn't sure if I would like what they offered (I'm picky); I was sad I had wasted space in my ziploc for those liquids.  The offerings at VGC were fabulous and plentiful.


----------



## EEyorelover22

I cannot use any of these products due to my allergies...well, I didn't want to risk it so I brought my own, but DD LOVED the stuff especially the bar soap...green stuff.

I LOVE their coffee that they have.

LOVED IT HERE!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

We ran out last year between T and T and I just called and they brought it up.

Jack


----------



## PoohNFriends

ACDSNY said:


> I'm pretty sure they replenish the soap/shampoo on the trash and towel day too.





Disney Princess said:


> They replenished all of our toiletries on T & T day.  We got new shampoo, conditioner, lotion (love this!), Kleenex, TP, coffee, etc.  We didn't have a problem.  I had actually packed some because I wasn't sure if I would like what they offered (I'm picky); I was sad I had wasted space in my ziploc for those liquids.  The offerings at VGC were fabulous and plentiful.





EEyorelover22 said:


> I cannot use any of these products due to my allergies...well, I didn't want to risk it so I brought my own, but DD LOVED the stuff especially the bar soap...green stuff.
> 
> I LOVE their coffee that they have.
> 
> LOVED IT HERE!!




They didn't replace our toiletries on T&T. Wasn't a big deal since it was just the 2 of us un a 1BR so we had plenty.  Also wanted to say I loved the lotion and DBF's parents used the the green nubby bar soap and loved that too.


----------



## marts35

Wow, no posts for a few days....everybody must be on Vacation.......at Disneyland or something....probably staying at GCV,,,,hope you are having fun!


----------



## EEyorelover22

We are back and depressed

Place is awesome!!

I am trying to find out the answer to this question:
What does it say in the World of Color when Tink shows up?
I cannot remember the wording.

Star Tours was awesome.  DH didn't see all 54 versions, but we saw several.  Made the entire trip for DS20...true Star Wars fan that he is.  The special fastpasses were awesome.  He and I also rode Soarin' several times...love that ride and it's always too busy at WDW.


----------



## arthur06

I have never stayed at VGC, but it seems AMAZING. I am watching resales, but they just don't come along very often. The VGC owners must know how good they have it!


----------



## EEyorelover22

arthur06 said:


> I have never stayed at VGC, but it seems AMAZING. I am watching resales, but they just don't come along very often. The VGC owners must know how good they have it!



We loved the weather.  We can only go in the summer and WDW in the summer is hot and humid with rain of course.

For me, I am glad they don't come along too often as I would probably do something foolish

But...while we are on that subject...if you have pts for more than one resort...how does that work with booking?  I never needed to know before.


----------



## arthur06

EEyorelover22 said:


> We loved the weather.  We can only go in the summer and WDW in the summer is hot and humid with rain of course.
> 
> For me, I am glad they don't come along too often as I would probably do something foolish
> 
> But...while we are on that subject...if you have pts for more than one resort...how does that work with booking?  I never needed to know before.



Our BLT points can book only BLT at 11 months, same with our BWV points. Then at 7 months we can combine the points to book a non home resort.

The points can not be combined before 7 months.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Thanks...that's what I thought I remembered...darn it.
I think we were very lucky to get a room this summer at the 7 month window.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

DH and I will be arriving at VGC in 51 days and have a 1 Bdr suite.  

We have both agreed that we want to try a room overlooking GRR.  Has anyone had this view from the 4th or 5th floor?  I'd love to hear about it.

Also we were going to go to Blue Bayou for our anniversary dinner but just found out it will be closed for renovations.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## EEyorelover22

GRR is the view we had...we loved it.  We could see the pool, GRR and still see part of WoC.  One night DH and I watched the moon rise over the mountains. We were on the 5th floor.  I loved the woods too...watched a hummingbird one afternoon on one of the pines.

We don't have mountains around here so it was cool

We all loved the Jazz Kitchen...went back again after the first night.  I have a lot of allergies and can eat almost nothing anymore and they made me a wonderful meal.  DH, DS and DD loved it as well.  Excellent.

Although we were not alone and we were there for DD's HS graduation...it was our 25th as well.
Maybe for the 30th we will be alone!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Goofy4Pooh said:


> DH and I will be arriving at VGC in 51 days and have a 1 Bdr suite.
> 
> We have both agreed that we want to try a room overlooking GRR. Has anyone had this view from the 4th or 5th floor? I'd love to hear about it.
> 
> Also we were going to go to Blue Bayou for our anniversary dinner but just found out it will be closed for renovations. Does anyone have any suggestions?


 
Steakhoese 55 or Napa Rose. We love both.

Jack


----------



## taaren

Goofy4Pooh said:


> DH and I will be arriving at VGC in 51 days and have a 1 Bdr suite.
> 
> We have both agreed that we want to try a room overlooking GRR.  Has anyone had this view from the 4th or 5th floor?  I'd love to hear about it.
> 
> Also we were going to go to Blue Bayou for our anniversary dinner but just found out it will be closed for renovations.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


We'll be there just a bit after you, also really bummed about Blue Bayou closing since we only go once every 2-3 years and this year my girlfriend and I had a ditch-the-DH's-night planned around it.
If you want upscale, Napa Rose is stellar but a bit too fine dining for my girl date, so we're currently debating between Steakhouse 55 (I'd had my heart set on the filet mignon at BB) and Wine Country Trattoria since its delicious and the wines there will get us nice and giggly quickly.
I'm also hoping for a GRR view as my first choice but I think there's only one 2 bedroom on that side of the wing, just asked for park view since we got a perfect view of World of Color last year and would love to have that again as a very close second. Nothing like having the Mickey wheel blink you to sleep.


----------



## Longhairbear

taaren said:


> We'll be there just a bit after you, also really bummed about Blue Bayou closing since we only go once every 2-3 years and this year my girlfriend and I had a ditch-the-DH's-night planned around it.
> If you want upscale, Napa Rose is stellar but a bit too fine dining for my girl date, so we're currently debating between Steakhouse 55 (I'd had my heart set on the filet mignon at BB) and Wine Country Trattoria since its delicious and the wines there will get us nice and giggly quickly.
> I'm also hoping for a GRR view as my first choice but I think there's only one 2 bedroom on that side of the wing, just asked for park view since we got a perfect view of World of Color last year and would love to have that again as a very close second. Nothing like having the Mickey wheel blink you to sleep.


Trattoria also has the WOC dining package.


----------



## marts35

*Goofy4Pooh*


> We have both agreed that we want to try a room overlooking GRR. Has anyone had this view from the 4th or 5th floor? I'd love to hear about it.



Here is a Panoramic view from the fifth floor early July.
It was lovely.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

EEyorelover22 said:


> GRR is the view we had...we loved it.  We could see the pool, GRR and still see part of WoC.  One night DH and I watched the moon rise over the mountains. We were on the 5th floor.  I loved the woods too...watched a hummingbird one afternoon on one of the pines.
> 
> We don't have mountains around here so it was cool
> 
> We all loved the Jazz Kitchen...went back again after the first night.  I have a lot of allergies and can eat almost nothing anymore and they made me a wonderful meal.  DH, DS and DD loved it as well.  Excellent.
> 
> Although we were not alone and we were there for DD's HS graduation...it was our 25th as well.
> Maybe for the 30th we will be alone!!



Thanks for the input!  The closest thing South Florida has to a mountain is the local landfill so we are really looking forward to this!!

Congratulations on your 25th and your DD's graduation


----------



## EEyorelover22

I am not the best for food recommendations.

I am allergic to all dairy, eggs, soy, fish, seafood, peanuts, tree nuts, and wheat...not to mention others...like no wines.  So, many of the places I just didn't even consider because of my very limited diet.

The chefs treated me very well, but there were no desserts I could eat.

Congrats on the 30th.  25 didn't seem very long, but when checking in the CM said "congrats to the 1/4 century couple."  Seemed longer.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

blackjackdelta said:


> Steakhoese 55 or Napa Rose. We love both.
> 
> Jack





EEyorelover22 said:


> We all loved the Jazz Kitchen...went back again after the first night.  I have a lot of allergies and can eat almost nothing anymore and they made me a wonderful meal.  DH, DS and DD loved it as well.  Excellent.





taaren said:


> We'll be there just a bit after you, also really bummed about Blue Bayou closing since we only go once every 2-3 years and this year my girlfriend and I had a ditch-the-DH's-night planned around it.
> If you want upscale, Napa Rose is stellar but a bit too fine dining for my girl date, so we're currently debating between Steakhouse 55 (I'd had my heart set on the filet mignon at BB) and Wine Country Trattoria since its delicious and the wines there will get us nice and giggly quickly.





marts35 said:


> *Goofy4Pooh*
> 
> 
> Here is a Panoramic view from the fifth floor early July.
> It was lovely.



DH is not very interested in Napa Rose.  I think we have it down to either Steackhouse 55 or Jazz Kitchen.  

And I am definately putting in a request for the 5th floor GRR view!!  Our fav WDW resort is VWL and DH loves the picture you posted.  Thanks


----------



## wbl2745

Goofy4Pooh said:


> Also we were going to go to Blue Bayou for our anniversary dinner but just found out it will be closed for renovations.  Does anyone have any suggestions?



The Napa Rose is wonderful! I ate at the Chef's Counter which was a lot of fun, but I'd think that for a nice romantic dinner just having a table would be great. If you're there when the sun is still up, the windows look out on GRR through the trees.


----------



## franandaj

marts35 said:


> Wow, no posts for a few days....everybody must be on Vacation.......at Disneyland or something....probably staying at GCV,,,,hope you are having fun!



Not me    We've been working on an Estate Sale all week.  I have a lot to catch up on!  

We've just passed the 60 day mark for our October Stay.  I've already made our Saturday dining arrangements, but I'm on the Fence for Friday night.  We're looking between the Jazz Kitchen, Steakhouse 55 and Catal.  I've eaten at all of them before, but Catal was a long time ago.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Today I booked for my birthday next June.    One of my favorite places to be on that day!!!


----------



## TLPL

Can someone post pictures of the gift shops at GC? and do they have DVC logo stuffs for sale there??


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

TLPL said:


> Can someone post pictures of the gift shops at GC? and do they have DVC logo stuffs for sale there??



I haven't been there yet myself ~ DH and I are going Sept 17th for the first time  ~ but I found a picture of the gift shop while doing some research for our trip. Check out the link below.  Hope it helps you 

http://www.mouseplanet.com/more/mm031218lp.htm

About a third of the way down the page there is a picture of the Acorn Gifts and Goods Gift Shop in the lobby of the Grand Californian that was take by Lisa Perkis for mouseplanet.  The caption says the gift shop has beautiful, pricey pieces of pottery, lighting and artwork, as well as a great selection of hotel logo souvenirs. It also has the standard sunscreen, candy, and lanyards that the other hotel shops carry.

I am guessing that includes DVC logo stuff since I have seen t'shirts and hats being worn by people at WDW and can't think of where else they would have bought DGC DVC stuff from.


----------



## Nonsuch

TLPL said:


> Can someone post pictures of the gift shops at GC? and do they have DVC logo stuffs for sale there??


Accorn Gifts is the only gift shop.  The selection of DVC merchandise is very small.  There are also a few GC specific items, robes and books about the hotel design.

I always hope there will be some cool DVC or GC items, but have always been disappointed.  I hope some items with the new DVC logo will be available


----------



## franandaj

TLPL said:


> Can someone post pictures of the gift shops at GC? and do they have DVC logo stuffs for sale there??



I've only seen generic DVC stuff there, no VGC specific merchandise. They do have GCH stuff though.


----------



## Pete W.

Can someone tell me if there is a store at the hotel which sells groceries, similar to the Screen Door at the Boardwalk in WDW?  If not, where do folks go to purchase groceries?


----------



## Disney Princess

Pete W. said:


> Can someone tell me if there is a store at the hotel which sells groceries, similar to the Screen Door at the Boardwalk in WDW?  If not, where do folks go to purchase groceries?



I think that White Water Snacks has some items, but I really don't remember what they had.  Acorn Gifts had more toiletry type items.

Having said that, we ordered our groceries from Vons.  They deliver to the hotel, and your first order over $50 is free of delivery charges.  With breakfast items, water, pop, and snacks we easily got there.  It was a wonderful service.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Pete W. said:


> Can someone tell me if there is a store at the hotel which sells groceries, similar to the Screen Door at the Boardwalk in WDW?  If not, where do folks go to purchase groceries?



Whitewater Snacks carries the minimal grocery products that you find at other DVC's.


----------



## blackjackdelta

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Whitewater Snacks carries the minimal grocery products that you find at other DVC's.


 
They have the most grocery items of any place on site, a lttle pricey but when we run out of the Vons order that is where we go.

Jack


----------



## PoohNFriends

TLPL said:


> Can someone post pictures of the gift shops at GC? and do they have DVC logo stuffs for sale there??



This was the DVC section at Acorn in May, I am fairly sure there were no VGC-DVC specific items


----------



## TLPL

PoohNFriends said:


> This was the DVC section at Acorn in May, I am fairly sure there were no VGC-DVC specific items



That is too bad!! We fly all the way to California and all they have are the same exactly stuffs for Florida?


----------



## franandaj

TLPL said:


> That is too bad!! We fly all the way to California and all they have are the same exactly stuffs for Florida?



They have plenty of DLR specific merchandise, and even GCH items, just no VGC stuff.


----------



## Pete W.

Can anyone tell me how big are the living room pull-down beds?  Can they accomodate an adult or even an older child?  They sure look small in the picture on the DVC website.


----------



## EEyorelover22

I am 5'8" and I thought they were short.  

DD is about 5'7" but rolls up in a ball when she sleeps.  She loves it.  I am not sure I could have made it work for me.


----------



## disneydenisel

This is not a great photo, but you hopefully can see the size of the bed.  It's not large enough for an adult, but I suppose if I had to, I could sleep on it (but I'm 5'3").


----------



## blackjackdelta

EEyorelover22 said:


> I am 5'8" and I thought they were short.
> 
> DD is about 5'7" but rolls up in a ball when she sleeps. She loves it. I am not sure I could have made it work for me.


 

DD is is 5'6" and that is the only one she wants to sleep in otherwise she has to share.

Jack


----------



## EEyorelover22

blackjackdelta said:


> DD is is 5'6" and that is the only one she wants to sleep in otherwise she has to share.
> 
> Jack



Ditto!


----------



## funatdisney

I am here! Had an awesome experience when I checked in yesterday. I had originally booked a studio. I was at the front desk by 8am. The CM says something about having to check up on something. So, I'm thinking that they over booked and I will have to move me into a hotel room. No biggie. There was only three of us and were there for only one night. The CM comes back and says, "Well I have some sorta good news and some really good news. Your room isn't ready (I'm not surprised - I just checked into get those two fastpasses). The other news is we are going to upgrade you to a _two bedroom villa_. And it will not require extra points." I'm ecstatic. Wow a two bedroom! I have never stayed in a two bedroom before. So now I'm on the phone calling DH to tell him to come on down with our younger DD, cuz I got  two bedroom. We live 1 1/2 hours away from DL so this is so doable.

We are in room 3522 in a dedicated two bedroom. This unit is huge. What a nice treat. Got a bigger room for the same points as a studio, and have my entire family with me. Pixie dust all the way .


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

funatdisney said:


> I am here! Had an awesome experience when I checked in yesterday. I had originally booked a studio. I was at the front desk by 8am. The CM says something about having to check up on something. So, I'm thinking that they over booked and I will have to move me into a hotel room. No biggie. There was only three of us and were there for only one night. The CM comes back and says, "Well I have some sorta good news and some really good news. Your room isn't ready (I'm not surprised - I just checked into get those two fastpasses). The other news is we are going to upgrade you to a _two bedroom villa_. And it will not require extra points." I'm ecstatic. Wow a two bedroom! I have never stayed in a two bedroom before. So now I'm on the phone calling DH to tell him to come on down with our younger DD, cuz I got  two bedroom. We live 1 1/2 hours away from DL so this is so doable.
> 
> We are in room 3522 in a dedicated two bedroom. This unit is huge. What a nice treat. Got a bigger room for the same points as a studio, and have my entire family with me. Pixie dust all the way .



Congrats on your pixie dust!  Have a wonderful stay!


----------



## Nonsuch

funatdisney said:


> We are in room 3522 in a dedicated two bedroom.


Please post some pictures of the view 

FYI for those who don't know the rooms by heart:  3522 is directly below the Grand Villa facing Paradise Pier and World of Color


----------



## Disney Princess

funatdisney said:


> I am here! Had an awesome experience when I checked in yesterday. I had originally booked a studio. I was at the front desk by 8am. The CM says something about having to check up on something. So, I'm thinking that they over booked and I will have to move me into a hotel room. No biggie. There was only three of us and were there for only one night. The CM comes back and says, "Well I have some sorta good news and some really good news. Your room isn't ready (I'm not surprised - I just checked into get those two fastpasses). The other news is we are going to upgrade you to a _two bedroom villa_. And it will not require extra points." I'm ecstatic. Wow a two bedroom! I have never stayed in a two bedroom before. So now I'm on the phone calling DH to tell him to come on down with our younger DD, cuz I got  two bedroom. We live 1 1/2 hours away from DL so this is so doable.
> 
> We are in room 3522 in a dedicated two bedroom. This unit is huge. What a nice treat. Got a bigger room for the same points as a studio, and have my entire family with me. Pixie dust all the way .



What great luck!  Enjoy the extra space.


----------



## the donut

That's a bit of double luck - not only a 2BR upgrade, but one of the best in the house in terms of view.  Don't you just love the space of a 2BR.


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks all! I am home now (it was only a one night stay thus a studio). I did take  pictures of the view from each of the rooms (master - living room - 2nd bedroom). I will post them sometime tomorrow. 

I would say the view was nice, but you are right at the tree line and you can't see all of the WoC. What is really nice about this room is the privacy. On one side of the room is a maintenance room of some kind and there is no room next to us. We only had the floor above us and below us to cause any noise. The hallway ends at our room and so there is no foot traffic coming and going in front of the room.

I love the two bedroom! We have a two bedroom booked for our December trip. In December we have another family traveling with us and it was nice to get a feel for how roomy the two bedroom really is. It will work for two families.

I would have to stay that the best room I have stayed in was last month with my DH on a romantic weekend get away. We had room 6504 (a studio). This room has a great view of the WoC and since, no one checked into the room next to us, we had complete privacy. A good thing for a romantic weekend  It was the Fourth of July weekend and we were able to watch the special July 4th WoC segment from our balcony. That was a weekend to remember.


----------



## yensid9111

Just wanted to share a few thoughts...We (Me, my parents, niece-18 & nephew-14) stayed at GCV for 7 nights last June.  I've been so busy at work, this is the first time I've had a chance to post.

We stayed in a top floor 2BR with a view of DCA.  (room requests we made, and were granted--CM at check in told me that The Grand loves to grant requests.)  We live in GA and are about 6-7 hours away from WDW by car.   How we wish we lived as close to DLR!  GCV is our favorite DVC resort.  We've stayed at:  HHI, AKL, WLV, OKW, VB, BCV. 

The room was quiet, extremely clean and the CM's were incredible.  We loved Whitewater snacks (and to think, just a short walk away from our room!)  In fact, everything is just a short walk away!   We also loved the shampoo (same type as DCL!).  The room layout is a winner for us as well...2 balconies, 3 beds, a Murphy bed & a sofa pullout with 3 bathrooms...the two bedroom is perfect for us!  Upon check-in, the CM found out that the "kids" had never been to DLR...they were presented with balloons and an autographed photo of Mickey & Minnie.  The weather was absolutely amazing...never above 80, no humidity to speak of, & the nights were actually chilly!  The kids had never been to Disney without sweating...they loved it!

Had a great time!  Besides showing the kids the Disneyland Resort (they loved how different the "same" rides are, and commented on how they were going to be disappointed with WDW's Space Mtn & POTC next time they were there)  We were able to show them:  The Walt Disney Studios (a friend who works at the Studios arranged a tour); took a whale/dolphin watching tour from Dana Point; cupcakes at Sprinkles; In N Out Burger--DO NOT MISS; Walt Disney's gravesite in Glendale, tour of Hollywood with "Dearly Departed Tours"  (GREAT tour!); and we were able to tour the Aulani Model.   

For our family, we enjoy the food much, much better at DLR than at WDW...our opinion is that the food in WDW has gotten too expensive, and the choices that used to be there (RE:  our favorites), are no longer.  Fried Chicken on Main Street!  Corn Dogs!  Fried Green Tomato Sandwiches!  are some of our "Don't Miss" at the DLR.  Also, the spicy peanut brittle was very, very good!  (Marceline's).

Can't wait to go back!  Currently the plans are to go (sadly, w/o kids) Dec. 2012...we are very excited to see the new Buena Vista Street & Carsland!


----------



## DisneyHeather

yensid9111 said:


> Just wanted to share a few thoughts...We (Me, my parents, niece-18 & nephew-14) stayed at GCV for 7 nights last June.  I've been so busy at work, this is the first time I've had a chance to post.
> 
> We stayed in a top floor 2BR with a view of DCA.  (room requests we made, and were granted--CM at check in told me that The Grand loves to grant requests.)  We live in GA and are about 6-7 hours away from WDW by car.   How we wish we lived as close to DLR!  GCV is our favorite DVC resort.  We've stayed at:  HHI, AKL, WLV, OKW, VB, BCV.
> 
> The room was quiet, extremely clean and the CM's were incredible.  We loved Whitewater snacks (and to think, just a short walk away from our room!)  In fact, everything is just a short walk away!   We also loved the shampoo (same type as DCL!).  The room layout is a winner for us as well...2 balconies, 3 beds, a Murphy bed & a sofa pullout with 3 bathrooms...the two bedroom is perfect for us!  Upon check-in, the CM found out that the "kids" had never been to DLR...they were presented with balloons and an autographed photo of Mickey & Minnie.  The weather was absolutely amazing...never above 80, no humidity to speak of, & the nights were actually chilly!  The kids had never been to Disney without sweating...they loved it!
> 
> Had a great time!  Besides showing the kids the Disneyland Resort (they loved how different the "same" rides are, and commented on how they were going to be disappointed with WDW's Space Mtn & POTC next time they were there)  We were able to show them:  The Walt Disney Studios (a friend who works at the Studios arranged a tour); took a whale/dolphin watching tour from Dana Point; cupcakes at Sprinkles; In N Out Burger--DO NOT MISS; Walt Disney's gravesite in Glendale, tour of Hollywood with "Dearly Departed Tours"  (GREAT tour!); and we were able to tour the Aulani Model.
> 
> For our family, we enjoy the food much, much better at DLR than at WDW...our opinion is that the food in WDW has gotten too expensive, and the choices that used to be there (RE:  our favorites), are no longer.  Fried Chicken on Main Street!  Corn Dogs!  Fried Green Tomato Sandwiches!  are some of our "Don't Miss" at the DLR.  Also, the spicy peanut brittle was very, very good!  (Marceline's).
> 
> Can't wait to go back!  Currently the plans are to go (sadly, w/o kids) Dec. 2012...we are very excited to see the new Buena Vista Street & Carsland!



I'm glad you had such a wonderful time visiting DLR


----------



## Nonsuch

yensid9111 said:


> We stayed in a top floor 2BR with a view of DCA.  (room requests we made, and were granted--CM at check in told me that The Grand loves to grant requests.)


I have had good results with room requests


----------



## kerickson

Has anyone had luck purchasing the discounted Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland through DVC Member Services?  I received an email on Thursday about this offer and called that afternoon.  The CM and I both went to the DVC website that had the details and he spoke with his supervisor and the response was they aren't in their system and I should call the general number to see if I can purchase from them (the DVC CM was very nice and apologetic, I probably should have been firmer to have him keep asking management for the info).  I'm going to call back tomorrow and press until I get better answers/or tickets, but wanted to see if anyone had sucess yet.

The website states:
Disneyland Park
For just $44 plus tax per ticket, Members may purchase up to 8 discount tickets for the following 2011 party dates:

September: 30
October: 3, 11, 18, 25 

Book Early and Save!
To purchase discount tickets for an evening of enchantment, call Member Services at (800) ********. Or explore additional event details and event dates at Walt Disney World Resort or at Disneyland Resort.


----------



## letitsnow

We stayed in a 1 br from July 19-25th. I have to say it was one of the best vacations ever. We even were able to get locked in the gift shop downstairs with Justin Beiber and Selena Gomez! 

I was not too impressed with our view of GRR. I really was hoping for a WOC view for our first trip as DVC members. We did spend alo of time in the room, more than normal since it was so convenient. My mom cooked for us everyday so we saved alot of money.

Some of the things that I didn't like was the long walk to the villas. I think there should be somekind of shortcut to get to DTD or the parks. I know of the special entrance into DCA but it is still a pretty far walk. Also I was a little bit confused at the pool because the exit I took said emergency exit, but that was the way that we came in. 

However I am very impressed that there are life guards on duty. We had great customer service when we checked in and out. We had a clean and big room. We loved being close to the parks. FREE parking! and when I checked out my final bill was $2 for 2 packets of dishwashing soap...

This was definately the best purchase we've made in a long time. My family loves disney and we can't wait to make more memories!



Our next trip is in a studio Nov 26-Dec 5 to celebrate DH and DD's birthdays. I have put in a request for a high floor, theme park view, close to the elevator. do you think that might get me a WOC view?


----------



## kikiq

letitsnow said:


> Our next trip is in a studio Nov 26-Dec 5 to celebrate DH and DD's birthdays. I have put in a request for a high floor, theme park view, close to the elevator. do you think that might get me a WOC view?



Theme park view might get you GRR as that is a theme park view.

You need to specifically ask for floors 4, 5 or 6 and PARADISE PIER view.  Any of those rooms will put you fairly close to the elevators, they will be on the right hand side of the hallway as you turn left to the villas.  There have been recommendations that you ask for specific rooms.  I asked for an upper room, Paradise Pier view in May at 11 months, and had a 3rd floor 2 bdrm.  It was an OK view of WOC, a little higher would have been nicer.

View from master bedroom balcony





Close up of WOC from master bedroom balcony


----------



## DizDays

Thanks for all the wonderful information.  I can't wait for my first trip home to VGC.  We've stayed at the Grand Californian a few times and loved it so points at VGC were a no brainer.  Can't wait!


----------



## disneydenisel

letitsnow said:


> We stayed in a 1 br from July 19-25th. I have to say it was one of the best vacations ever. We even were able to get locked in the gift shop downstairs with Justin Beiber and Selena Gomez!



So jealous!  Kids and I would love to be locked in the store with Justin and Selena.  How exciting!


----------



## Nonsuch

letitsnow said:


> Some of the things that I didn't like was the long walk to the villas. I think there should be somekind of shortcut to get to DTD or the parks. I know of the special entrance into DCA but it is still a pretty far walk. Also I was a little bit confused at the pool because the exit I took said emergency exit, but that was the way that we came in.


Visit WDW, if you want to have LONG walks 
Several of the pool gates are marked "Emergency Exit" but they are OK to use.



letitsnow said:


> Our next trip is in a studio Nov 26-Dec 5 to celebrate DH and DD's birthdays. I have put in a request for a high floor, theme park view, close to the elevator. do you think that might get me a WOC view?


I have had good results by requesting a list of villa numbers 
This would be my list:  6504, 5504, 4504, 3504, 5510, 4510, 3510 
The view from the x510 villas is toward Paradise Pier, but WOC is blocked


----------



## TLPL

Nonsuch said:


> Several of the pool gates are marked "Emergency Exit" but they are OK to use.


I found it confusing, some of the "Emergency Exits" you can use, like the one to the pools closest to the villa elevator lobby and those that takes you to the BBQ grills from the pools. Some other "Emergency Exits" has additional sign says alarm will sound if you open it, like those 2 left ones in front of the White Water Snack, but not the far right one at the same location.  



kikiq said:


> You need to specifically ask for floors 4, 5 or 6 and PARADISE PIER view.  Any of those rooms will put you fairly close to the elevators, they will be on the right hand side of the hallway as you turn left to the villas.  There have been recommendations that you ask for specific rooms.  I asked for an upper room, Paradise Pier view in May at 11 months, and had a 3rd floor 2 bdrm.  It was an OK view of WOC, a little higher would have been nicer.


I booked my studio at 11 months (well plus a few days becasused I walked the reservation), and we didn't get the park view studio we requested. We got the pool view and view of some naked fat guy across the pool yard!!



letitsnow said:


> I was not too impressed with our view of GRR. I really was hoping for a WOC view for our first trip as DVC members. We did spend alo of time in the room, more than normal since it was so convenient. My mom cooked for us everyday so we saved alot of money.
> 
> Some of the things that I didn't like was the long walk to the villas. I think there should be somekind of shortcut to get to DTD or the parks. I know of the special entrance into DCA but it is still a pretty far walk. Also I was a little bit confused at the pool because the exit I took said emergency exit, but that was the way that we came in.


We spend more time in our room in VGC too, maybe becasue the parks are so close and you can just walk back to the room anytime during the day. It is a plus! In WDW it takes forever to get from parks to room, you have to walk all the way out from the parks that are using twice as big, and you have to walk to the bus stop..., and wait for the bus, and ride 30 mins on the bus, and when you finally get to the resort, you still have to walk to your room. but at DLR, you will be in your room in no time!!

We found our short cut to DCA the second day we arrived, since then we always walk out of the villas elevator lobby, turn right, cut throught the pools, walk behind the slide, and exit the pool area by white water snack, and to the DCA entrance. It save lots of time with that route.


----------



## Nonsuch

TLPL said:


> I booked my studio at 11 months (well plus a few days becasused I walked the reservation), and we didn't get the park view studio we requested. We got the pool view and view of some naked fat guy across the pool yard!!


I'm sorry your request was not met, and really sorry about the naked fat guy 

I know the hotel tries to honor requests, but only if the villa you want happens to be empty on your check-in day.  The villas must be assigned a week or more in advance to ensure that lock-off pairs match


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Hoping I can get a studio for Sept 2012 at the 11 month window.


----------



## TLPL

Nonsuch said:


> I'm sorry your request was not met, and really sorry about the naked fat guy
> 
> I know the hotel tries to honor requests, but only if the villa you want happens to be empty on your check-in day.  The villas must be assigned a week or more in advance to ensure that lock-off pairs match



LOL I am sure I will get the DCA view soon or later.... we still have 49 years left in contract!!


----------



## Longhairbear

We just cancelled our annual WDW trip because we have gone over budget on travel expenses for business trips for our home business. We are lucky we live within driving distance to Disneyland, and now plan to use all of our points staying at VGC, or the hotels over the course of the next year. 
 We had planned an Aulani trip, but the airfare is unreasonable at this time for us. So, we are planning out 2-3 day trips to DLR over the coming months. 
We haven't been to Little Mermaid, or Star Tours yet, or Paradise Gardens. If we can book a villa at VGC, or waitlist one, we'll be ready with a cooler filled with groceries for grilling, or cooking in room, at the last minute. 
 It's just so relaxing to just hang out at the parks, go on a few attractions, and go home to a villa and cook dinner. A glass of wine, or cocktail, and go back out to DTD, or the parks that stay open late. Wander around the shops, and then back to the villa to sleep in late, heaven.


----------



## nunzia

Views from 4504 (just got back and room was ready by 1:00..amazing..and pristine clean to boot)










And view from 4516 where we put our friends up..it's around the corner a bit:


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Longhairbear said:


> We just cancelled our annual WDW trip because we have gone over budget on travel expenses for business trips for our home business. We are lucky we live within driving distance to Disneyland, and now plan to use all of our points staying at VGC, or the hotels over the course of the next year.
> We had planned an Aulani trip, but the airfare is unreasonable at this time for us. So, we are planning out 2-3 day trips to DLR over the coming months.
> We haven't been to Little Mermaid, or Star Tours yet, or Paradise Gardens. If we can book a villa at VGC, or waitlist one, we'll be ready with a cooler filled with groceries for grilling, or cooking in room, at the last minute.
> It's just so relaxing to just hang out at the parks, go on a few attractions, and go home to a villa and cook dinner. A glass of wine, or cocktail, and go back out to DTD, or the parks that stay open late. Wander around the shops, and then back to the villa to sleep in late, heaven.



I have these two big trips planned to WDW but then I'm going to be using my points for DL.  I'm in Sacramento but have to adult kids in LA so it makes for a very nice vacation .... a few days with them and a few at DL ....


----------



## letitsnow

I forgot to mention, I forgot 2 purses in the drawer next to the bed. One had my badge for work. It was never found or turned in =(. Everytime I called they just transferred me to Lost and Found. This went on for one week because I just kept getting voicemail and no one ever returned my phone call. 

I was hoping they were just going to mail it to me, but it never turned up.


----------



## marts35

We just returned from our lovely pool view room at the GCV, and I got a text from my DH which said, "Why are we not still at Disneyland?"  I didn't have a good answer.  Our next trip is planned, but none for next year, yet.  It's always hard to leave and always fun to plan the next trip.  
I knew all of you would understand.


----------



## Nonsuch

Check out this thread about a special Spa deal 

I thought some followers of this thread might want to try the spa


----------



## JimmyJam838

Thanks for the info on the Spa Deal.  That will make a perfect birthday gift for my wife as we we will be there a couple of days after her birthday.


----------



## BradJM

My wife and I just bought in at VGC through a resale. We're very excited to be owners at the best DVC resort of the bunch. I've enjoyed this thread and appreciate the bits of wisdom I've been able to pick up while reading.


----------



## Nonsuch

BradJM said:


> My wife and I just bought in at VGC through a resale. We're very excited to be owners at the best DVC resort of the bunch.


Congratulations, and Welcome Home


----------



## nunzia

BradJM said:


> My wife and I just bought in at VGC through a resale. We're very excited to be owners at the best DVC resort of the bunch. I've enjoyed this thread and appreciate the bits of wisdom I've been able to pick up while reading.



 Welcome Home and great choice!


----------



## franandaj

Longhairbear said:


> We just cancelled our annual WDW trip because we have gone over budget on travel expenses for business trips for our home business. We are lucky we live within driving distance to Disneyland, and now plan to use all of our points staying at VGC, or the hotels over the course of the next year.
> We had planned an Aulani trip, but the airfare is unreasonable at this time for us. So, we are planning out 2-3 day trips to DLR over the coming months.
> We haven't been to Little Mermaid, or Star Tours yet, or Paradise Gardens. If we can book a villa at VGC, or waitlist one, we'll be ready with a cooler filled with groceries for grilling, or cooking in room, at the last minute.
> It's just so relaxing to just hang out at the parks, go on a few attractions, and go home to a villa and cook dinner. A glass of wine, or cocktail, and go back out to DTD, or the parks that stay open late. Wander around the shops, and then back to the villa to sleep in late, heaven.



I'm looking forward to all of this in just 18 days now!   

(Although I have been on Star Tours a dozen times and the LM a few as well!)


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Hi all!
We're booked for January 31st through February 3rd.
We'll have a 1 bedroom.  Is there a certain way to request a room where we can see WOC from the room?  Or should I just request theme park view?
Thanks!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Nonsuch said:


> Check out this thread about a special Spa deal
> 
> I thought some followers of this thread might want to try the spa



Took advantage of this!  So excited even though I'm not going until February!


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> Check out this thread about a special Spa deal
> 
> I thought some followers of this thread might want to try the spa



I missed this here, but a DVC yahoo group that I belong to posted this special and I bought two.  It's a great deal and gives me an excuse to spend an afternoon at the spa at the GCH!


----------



## dsneygirl

Will I get a Portable Perks like at WDW when we check in?  I was thinking about printing a list of all the restaurants but if they give us one I won't bother.


----------



## Nonsuch

dsneygirl said:


> Will I get a Portable Perks like at WDW when we check in?


Yes you will.


----------



## Nonsuch

dr&momto2boys said:


> Took advantage of this!  So excited even though I'm not going until February!


I bought one for my wife, and we are also not going until February.  I was already able to make spa reservations, so don't wait until the last minute.


----------



## Nonsuch

dr&momto2boys said:


> ...We'll have a 1 bedroom.  Is there a certain way to request a room where we can see WOC from the room?


I have had good results sending a list of specific villa numbers to member services.

Send an email to member services and include all the basic information (reservation number, travel dates, room type, home address, DVC membership number...).
This is my room request:


> Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
> The room order of preference is: 6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502, 2522, 2508, 2502


These are all the 1 bedroom villas that face Paradise Pier, excluding the ground floor.


----------



## lulubelle

Congrats BradJM.

I bought the spa deal for DD24 and I.  And made our reservations for Thanksgiving morning.  After enjoying our spa services we will indulge in a full turkey dinner!

We are going tomorrow for a quick weekend getaway.  I'm hoping for a villa ending in 02 or 08 (we have a one bedroom).  It's promising to be a beautiful weekend.  I just love my time at GCV.


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like I better pick my days for the treatments.  I'm planning on spacing them out over the period, but perhaps I better figure it out soon!


----------



## Nonsuch

lulubelle said:


> ...I'm hoping for a villa ending in 02 or 08 (we have a one bedroom).


On my last 1 bedroom trip, I was told by registration:


> Your villa is not ready, but we have you on the 6th floor


I hope you hear the same thing


----------



## dsneygirl

Nonsuch said:


> Yes you will.



Thank you   I was pleasantly surprised to see all the dining discounts in the park.  10% but it adds up.


----------



## kerickson

2 more days until Disneyland!! 
Fly down Friday, check into VGC Saturday morning.

Staying in a 2BR with friends who are also DVC members (3 yrs ago they invited us to stay with them for a weekend trip and we purchased!)

Attending Mickey's Halloween Party for the first time.  There's always something new to experience!


----------



## ACDSNY

kerickson said:


> 2 more days until Disneyland!!
> Fly down Friday, check into VGC Saturday morning.
> 
> Staying in a 2BR with friends who are also DVC members (3 yrs ago they invited us to stay with them for a weekend trip and we purchased!)
> 
> Attending Mickey's Halloween Party for the first time. There's always something new to experience!


 
Have fun and let us know how the Halloween Party goes.  I love the 2 BR units, I keep trying to convince myself we could save points next year if I'd just get a couple of studios instead.


----------



## kerickson

ACDSNY said:


> Have fun and let us know how the Halloween Party goes.  I love the 2 BR units, I keep trying to convince myself we could save points next year if I'd just get a couple of studios instead.



Yep, will be interesting to see how we like the 2BR.  This Nov I'm hoping to book a 2BR at Aulani for my 40th in June, that layout looks a bit smaller.


----------



## SylviaL

Does anyone know if the valet can keep refrigerated items?  I'm waitlisted for a room the night before we are scheduled to arrive and it has not come through.  So, we are planning to check in at 7am since the park opens at 8am.  Thanks!


----------



## EEyorelover22

They did for us this summer, yes.


----------



## SylviaL

Thanks, Eeyorelover22 for your quick response!  We plan on bringing some take-out since we are not fond of the food in the parks.


----------



## Nonsuch

SylviaL said:


> Does anyone know if the valet can keep refrigerated items?


Commercial refrigerator and freezer were added to the baggage storage area during the VGC expansion


----------



## disneydenisel

ACDSNY said:


> Have fun and let us know how the Halloween Party goes.  I love the 2 BR units, I keep trying to convince myself we could save points next year if I'd just get a couple of studios instead.



I would love to try the 2 bedroom units!  I can burn through my points booking just the 1 bedroom for 3-4 nights.  I will have to waitlist for more points if I ever want to try the 2 bedrooms.  For now, we have to "rough it ."  Love that second bathroom!


----------



## gonecrusin

disneydenisel said:


> I would love to try the 2 bedroom units!  I can burn through my points booking just the 1 bedroom for 3-4 nights.  I will have to waitlist for more points if I ever want to try the 2 bedrooms.  For now, we have to "rough it ."  Love that second bathroom!



Two bedrooms is the way to go!  Makes me wonder what 'enough' points really is!


----------



## ACDSNY

disneydenisel said:


> I would love to try the 2 bedroom units! I can burn through my points booking just the 1 bedroom for 3-4 nights. I will have to waitlist for more points if I ever want to try the 2 bedrooms. For now, we have to "rough it ." Love that second bathroom!


 
Now you know why all my 2012 points are already used up.  As my DH says if we'd quit worrying about everyone else in our extended family we'd have plenty of points for just the two of us.



gonecrusin said:


> Two bedrooms is the way to go! Makes me wonder what 'enough' points really is!


 
I've come to the conclusion after many add-ons there is never enough points.  The more you have the more you use and the more you want.


----------



## JAG107

Going to our first DVC stay ever in Nov, and was wondering how parking works?
Can I park at 7 or 8am, go to the parks then check in later? Do I have to show proof of my stay to gain access to parking?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> I love the 2 BR units, I keep trying to convince myself we could save points next year if I'd just get a couple of studios instead.



We're here in a studio, checked in yesterday.  We stayed in a one bedroom Wednesday night.  We're finding the bed a little small, miss the jacuzzi tub, the two bathrooms, real silverware, the dishwasher.  So as we're laying in bed thinking about starting our day, my spouse says, "Maybe we DO need some more points!"


----------



## Nonsuch

JAG107 said:


> Going to our first DVC stay ever in Nov, and was wondering how parking works?
> Can I park at 7 or 8am, go to the parks then check in later? Do I have to show proof of my stay to gain access to parking?


Check in first.  You may check in early in the morning, I usually check in early in the morning to take advantage of Magic Morning 

While checking in, leave your car in front of the hotel.
Once you have your room keys, drive across the street and park in the dedicated Grand Californian lot.  You take a parking ticket to open the first gate (although this ticket is never used) and use your room key to open the second gate.  You need your room key to leave the lot, which can be after the parks close on the day you check out.

Parking for VGC guests is free


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> We're here in a studio, checked in yesterday. We stayed in a one bedroom Wednesday night. We're finding the bed a little small, miss the jacuzzi tub, the two bathrooms, real silverware, the dishwasher. So as we're laying in bed thinking about starting our day, my spouse says, "Maybe we DO need some more points!"


 
See the larger units are addicting.  I even miss the washer/dryer when we stay in a studio.  One or two nights I can survive, but anything longer and I'm wanting more space and a way to wash towels.

I don't think I better bring up buying more points yet or DH will think I'm nuts and tell me to quit taking everyone else.


----------



## BeccaG

ACDSNY said:


> See the larger units are addicting.  I even miss the washer/dryer when we stay in a studio.  One or two nights I can survive, but anything longer and I'm wanting more space and a way to wash towels.
> ...



I comment all the time to my DH how DVC, in combination with his parents time share, has made me quite the hotel snob.  It's not that I couldn't stand being in a 3 star hotel, its the space!  The thought of sharing a room with my kids makes me wonder if it will feel like a vacation.  I know I am totally spoiled and this is a uber "first world problem" in perspective, but I adore having a separate sleeping area for my kids and myself!


----------



## lulubelle

I just wanted to congratulate you on your tags, Alison.

One of my tags refers to me being in elemetary school where we were not allowed to wear pants.  Once I got to junior high we were and boy did we rejoice.  It was all about Ditto's and Levi's.  I think we are about the same age, so I understand!

How are the parks this weekend?  Reports are that Friday night was crazy with the Halloween party.  I hope you have a magical time. 

PS - Where did you guys eat this time?  Any dining experiences worth sharing?


----------



## marts35

We have reached over 1000 posts in 
*The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0 *

We do love our VGC!!!!!!!   Thanks to all for positive and informative posts!


----------



## ToodlesRN

No matter how many times we have been to Disney, I still get anxious about my planning!! I'm sitting here getting everything in order and starting to freak out as I can't find my paper with the room numbers and floor suggestions. 

This time around were staying in a studio  used most of our points at the AKV's in a 2 bedroom I'm not complaining through! Anytime I can go to Disney on my points, I'm excited!!

Can anyone suggest room numbers that I can request? I know the kids would like a theme park view with the possibility of seeing some of WOC show? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## franandaj

lulubelle said:


> I just wanted to congratulate you on your tags, Alison.
> 
> One of my tags refers to me being in elemetary school where we were not allowed to wear pants.  Once I got to junior high we were and boy did we rejoice.  It was all about Ditto's and Levi's.  I think we are about the same age, so I understand!
> 
> How are the parks this weekend?  Reports are that Friday night was crazy with the Halloween party.  I hope you have a magical time.
> 
> PS - Where did you guys eat this time?  Any dining experiences worth sharing?



Thanks, about the tags, I was referring to Ditto's!  The whole sentence was "I grew when it was all the rage to wear pants that you couldn't zip up unless you were lying down."     Could have been the same Tag Fairy that got us both and she has a pants fetish!  

We ate a Trader Sam's last night.  I'm covering all my "experiences" in my PTR.  

The parks were pretty mobbed.  We didn't even bother going on any rides today.  We did the scavenger hunt, the photo shoot and just some shopping and pictures.  We relaxed in the room at the hottest part of the day because it was just too crazy in the park!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ToodlesRN said:


> No matter how many times we have been to Disney, I still get anxious about my planning!! I'm sitting here getting everything in order and starting to freak out as I can't find my paper with the room numbers and floor suggestions.
> 
> This time around were staying in a studio  used most of our points at the AKV's in a 2 bedroom I'm not complaining through! Anytime I can go to Disney on my points, I'm excited!!
> 
> Can anyone suggest room numbers that I can request? I know the kids would like a theme park view with the possibility of seeing some of WOC show?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Here's a link to the maps:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36355632&postcount=450

The studios ending in 10 do not have much of a WOC view because the section with the GV's juts out and blocks it.


----------



## Nonsuch

ToodlesRN said:


> This time around were staying in a studio  ...
> Can anyone suggest room numbers that I can request? I know the kids would like a theme park view with the possibility of seeing some of WOC show?


6504, 5504, 4504, 3504

There have been several pictures posted of the amazing view from 6504.  The balcony is open on 2 sides 
I'll might never get a chance to stay there, since I love the 1 bedroom villas


----------



## JAG107

Nonsuch said:


> Check in first.  You may check in early in the morning, I usually check in early in the morning to take advantage of Magic Morning
> 
> While checking in, leave your car in front of the hotel.
> Once you have your room keys, drive across the street and park in the dedicated Grand Californian lot.  You take a parking ticket to open the first gate (although this ticket is never used) and use your room key to open the second gate.  You need your room key to leave the lot, which can be after the parks close on the day you check out.
> 
> Parking for VGC guests is free



Thanks a million Nonsuch! Will it help if I do online check-in for getting my keys early?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JAG107 said:


> Thanks a million Nonsuch! Will it help if I do online check-in for getting my keys early?



DL doesn't offer online check in.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Thanks Kathy!!




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's a link to the maps:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36355632&postcount=450
> 
> The studios ending in 10 do not have much of a WOC view because the section with the GV's juts out and blocks it.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Thank you!!



Nonsuch said:


> 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504
> 
> There have been several pictures posted of the amazing view from 6504.  The balcony is open on 2 sides
> I'll might never get a chance to stay there, since I love the 1 bedroom villas


----------



## Nonsuch

JAG107 said:


> Will it help if I do online check-in for getting my keys early?


There is no online check in, however no matter how early you check in your keys will be immediately issued.  You will receive a text message with your villa number when it is ready, which is often late in the afternoon.


----------



## jforever52

Last Friday I was making dinner reservations for our trip this weekend.  The CM was nice enough to link our reservations to our room reservation.  She said that our Room had already been assigned...5514!  Has anyone else learned in advance what room they were going to be assigned?  What is the likelihood that we'll get this room!  Looking at nonsuch's park maps it looks like we will have a park view (but not World of Color).  I'm excited about the view but don't want to count my chickens before they hatch.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Nonsuch

jforever52 said:


> ...She said that our Room had already been assigned...5514!  Has anyone else learned in advance what room they were going to be assigned?  What is the likelihood that we'll get this room!


The cast member might have made a mistake telling you the room number.
I've never been told the room number until the room is actually ready.

It's very likely you will get that room
Studios and 1 bedroom villas must be assigned well in advance to create the required 2 bedroom lockoff pairs.


----------



## lilpooh108

This is in response to someone's post earlier on this thread about Fridays being super crowded this month...my advice is to avoid all Halloween Time party dates...

Last year I accidentally went to DLR on a Halloween party day...and at 4pm got stuck at Riverbelle Terrace because there were too many people walking through Frontierland/Adventureland/New Orleans Square to even get out.  It took us an hour to even walk out of the park....with everyone shoving and pushing.  It was awful.  

So if you don't have to go on a party day, don't.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Page 3 and no posts in 6 days!!!  

In 24 hours we'll be flying over CA on our way down for a 3 nights stay at VGC.  WooHoo!!!!!    It'll be our first time in a 1BR which I SWORE I'd never do there because I know I'll get spoiled but since we are using holding points I was happy to get anything during this time.  

Thanks to the holiday weekend we'll be able to see fireworks and Fantasmic tomorrow.  It's the Halloween party on Tuesday and WOC on Wednesday.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Page 3 and no posts in 6 days!!!
> 
> In 24 hours we'll be flying over CA on our way down for a 3 nights stay at VGC.  WooHoo!!!!!    It'll be our first time in a 1BR which I SWORE I'd never do there because I know I'll get spoiled but since we are using holding points I was happy to get anything during this time.
> 
> Thanks to the holiday weekend we'll be able to see fireworks and Fantasmic tomorrow.  It's the Halloween party on Tuesday and WOC on Wednesday.  Can't wait!!!



Have a great time!  We are right behind you, checking into a 2BR through Sunday, then moving over to PP.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

boiseflyfisher said:


> Have a great time!  We are right behind you, checking into a 2BR through Sunday, then moving over to PP.



Thanks!  You too!!


----------



## franandaj

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Page 3 and no posts in 6 days!!!
> 
> In 24 hours we'll be flying over CA on our way down for a 3 nights stay at VGC.  WooHoo!!!!!    It'll be our first time in a 1BR which I SWORE I'd never do there because I know I'll get spoiled but since we are using holding points I was happy to get anything during this time.
> 
> Thanks to the holiday weekend we'll be able to see fireworks and Fantasmic tomorrow.  It's the Halloween party on Tuesday and WOC on Wednesday.  Can't wait!!!



Have a GREAT time! We have been totally spoiled by the one BRs! We stayed last weekend in a studio and did a night earlier in the week in a 1 br. We really missed the 2 bathrooms, the jacuzzi, the full fridge...addonitis might be setting in...


----------



## Nonsuch

KAT4DISNEY said:


> ...It'll be our first time in a 1BR which I SWORE I'd never do there because I know I'll get spoiled...


You are doomed 
You will need to add points


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

franandaj said:


> Have a GREAT time! We have been totally spoiled by the one BRs! We stayed last weekend in a studio and did a night earlier in the week in a 1 br. We really missed the 2 bathrooms, the jacuzzi, the full fridge...addonitis might be setting in...



I'm just starting to think about adding on too.  Never thought I'd consider VGC since I live in CA and there are lots of great hotels close to the resort but now I'm beginning to wonder.    I do love to spoil myself with one of the villas so maybe the 11 month booking window would be helpful as I know I can always get some resort at DW at 7 months.  What to do?  What to do????


----------



## kikiq

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Page 3 and no posts in 6 days!!!
> 
> In 24 hours we'll be flying over CA on our way down for a 3 nights stay at VGC.  WooHoo!!!!!    It'll be our first time in a 1BR which I SWORE I'd never do there because I know I'll get spoiled but since we are using holding points I was happy to get anything during this time.
> 
> Thanks to the holiday weekend we'll be able to see fireworks and Fantasmic tomorrow.  It's the Halloween party on Tuesday and WOC on Wednesday.  Can't wait!!!



Oh I am soooo sorry  You will LOVE the 1BR.  Sighhh, even when it's just the two of us, we want the 1BR.

We went last night...YIKES, really crowded.  BUT stayed for the fireworks, they've ramped up Remember.  My DH thinks that the "surround fireworks" were amped up.


----------



## kikiq

Grumpy Grandma said:


> I'm just starting to think about adding on too.  Never thought I'd consider VGC since I live in CA and there are lots of great hotels close to the resort but now I'm beginning to wonder.    I do love to spoil myself with one of the villas so maybe the 11 month booking window would be helpful as I know I can always get some resort at DW at 7 months.  What to do?  What to do????



yep, yep, yep...BTDT.  But when we couldn't book our birthday and anniversary weekends 7 months without moving the weekend so far from the dates that we might as well gone to WDW (we live 30 minutes from DLR), we added on. 

 If you are "flexible" then the 7 months will work BUT if you have specific dates in mind like birthdays, anniversaries, D23 Expo or maybe the return of some kind of DLR Food and Wine festival after Carsland is done, then you need to add on for the 11 month advantage.  Along with our bdays and anniversary, we have extended family join us for a long Memorial Day weekend in a 2BR, we need the 11 month booking.


----------



## taaren

Just got back from a great 9 park day trip (though only 5 villa nights). Had room 2500, which the view was okay but could only see the top of World of Color so the nights we wanted to watch we went up to the balcony on the 6th floor. Here's a picture of the pretty ferris wheel at night from the master balcony though (its a 2 bedroom). I should say the night view is lovely we just got spoiled since we had 4500 last year which you can see over the fence easily so is beautiful day and night.




I miss home already and I just got back to my house ...


----------



## gonecrusin

kikiq said:


> yep, yep, yep...BTDT.  But when we couldn't book our birthday and anniversary weekends 7 months without moving the weekend so far from the dates that we might as well gone to WDW (we live 30 minutes from DLR), we added on.
> 
> If you are "flexible" then the 7 months will work BUT if you have specific dates in mind like birthdays, anniversaries, D23 Expo or maybe the return of some kind of DLR Food and Wine festival after Carsland is done, then you need to add on for the 11 month advantage.  Along with our bdays and anniversary, we have extended family join us for a long Memorial Day weekend in a 2BR, we need the 11 month booking.



Even though we live on the east coast we bought in VGC and that was the only way we could get a room for March 2012 (college spring break) at 11 months out.  Of course, we need more points so I don't have to use multiple years.  We bought with the intention of using it as a stop over for Aulani but there is so much we haven't seen in CA we keep coming back.


----------



## CruznLexi

I week until Vero Beach!


----------



## funatdisney

Well we are in room 3508 and we have constant jack hammering. There is construction in one of the grand villas that requires jack hammering. Our room is very close to the grand villa they are working on. The noise is has been constant for 8 hours. You can even hear the hammering in the lobby. In addition the power was shut off for 4 hours (1am to 5am) last night. We got glow sticks in case we needed light.

We did call in and ask for another room, but they are booked. Instead, the DVC specialist offered us a two day hopper pass and a dinner for 4 to make up for the inconvenience. We took it cuz my DH's passport expired and we were going to renew it tomorrow. He now can go into the park today and tomorrow so he can escape the noise. The dinner vouchers are good for Steakhouse 55, too. We got that cuz we brought in food to cook and can't enjoy our dinner in our room. For us, we are happy with what they offered. It valued over $250. It pays to call and ask, "What can I do to make this visit a better one."


----------



## Longhairbear

Jack hammering, and power cut off for a while? There must be a serious problem in that unit. We'd love to know what's going on there.


----------



## funatdisney

We were told they are working on a damaged floor. My guess is they are tearing up tiles?


----------



## Longhairbear

funatdisney said:


> We were told they are working on a damaged floor. My guess is they are tearing up tiles?



Wow, could a guest do that much damage to a floor? I suspect something more serious. BTW, you are in Ventura, we used to live in Agoura. Now in Palm Springs.


----------



## nunzia

We just got back as well, and the first night we heard what sounded like some sort of knocking/ pounding noise somewhere. Oh..heads up!! According to front desk CM you are assigned your Villa WHEN YOU BOOK which I found odd since I've always requested my view when I check in. So, apparently, for some reason I was assigned ground floor room when I booked on the first day I could at 11 months..hmmmmm lets give the early bookers the icky views? Anyway, room was fine, view was of a fence and if I craned my neck up I could see the Zepher lights. From now on I will certainly make my requests at time of booking.


----------



## happyrebster

Hey fellow fans!  We just signed the papers on a VGC resale contract and are awaiting Disney's ROFR process.  Very excited to become a VGC owner!  We have loved and enjoyed the place for years.


----------



## funatdisney

nunzia said:


> We just got back as well, and the first night we heard what sounded like some sort of knocking/ pounding noise somewhere. Oh..heads up!! According to front desk CM you are assigned your Villa WHEN YOU BOOK which I found odd since I've always requested my view when I check in. So, apparently, for some reason I was assigned ground floor room when I booked on the first day I could at 11 months..hmmmmm lets give the early bookers the icky views? Anyway, room was fine, view was of a fence and if I craned my neck up I could see the Zepher lights. From now on I will certainly make my requests at time of booking.



Well that is interesting to know. Maybe they just changed the way they assign the rooms. I did get a first floor room during this trip, but requested to move. I think my room was available because of the work being done in the grand villa.

We had our Steskhouse 55 dinner last night. It was so yummy. The meal vouchers covered everything. We only had to pay for my DH's bar drinks. Thank you DVC specialist Ken!

Longhairbear, it really is a small world. Hope to run into you sometime at VGC.


----------



## Ski Bum

Looks like my 2 little ankle biters, DW, and I will soon be joining the VGC family.  I didn't join this online gabble-fest right when we signed the contract because I was afraid of jinxing the ROFR process, but... Disney has now given the official "move along, move along" to the deal.  It wasn't the contract they were looking for.

So we're still awaiting final documents, but we're... getting... close.  

For those gathering ROFR data, we were waived at $90/pt.  Hopefully the good people at member services won't be mean to us for buying resale -- the wait list to buy direct was rather lengthy.    We also decided to go the resale route because we were looking for (and found) a small contract; so small that we wouldn't have had points to burn on DCL or adventures by Disney anyway.  

I'm more excited than I'm letting on here.  I'm not superstitious by nature, but we haven't crossed the finish line yet and for some reason I'm still a little afraid of jinxing this thing.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Ski Bum said:


> Looks like my 2 little ankle biters, DW, and I will soon be joining the VGC family. I didn't join this online gabble-fest right when we signed the contract because I was afraid of jinxing the ROFR process, but... Disney has now given the official "move along, move along" to the deal. It wasn't the contract they were looking for.
> 
> So we're still awaiting final documents, but we're... getting... close.
> 
> For those gathering ROFR data, we were waived at $90/pt. Hopefully the good people at member services won't be mean to us for buying resale -- the wait list to buy direct was rather lengthy.  We also decided to go the resale route because we were looking for (and found) a small contract; so small that we wouldn't have had points to burn on DCL or adventures by Disney anyway.
> 
> I'm more excited than I'm letting on here. I'm not superstitious by nature, but we haven't crossed the finish line yet and for some reason I'm still a little afraid of jinxing this thing.


 
Welcome to the baords and congrats..I am a point renter and loved our stays in Ca at the GCV's.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

Ski Bum said:


> Disney has now given the official "move along, move along" to the deal.  It wasn't the contract they were looking for.


The Force has a strong influence on the weak minded 



Ski Bum said:


> For those gathering ROFR data, we were waived at $90/pt.


Thanks for posting your price 
What is your Use Year?  Some people on the waiting list might have specific UY requirements.


----------



## rmonty02

Hope everyone is having a SPOOKY GOOD TIME in DL this month!! If you have any Halloween flavored pics...please post.  I'm thinking about planning an Oct. trip next year.


----------



## Ski Bum

Nonsuch said:


> The Force has a strong influence on the weak minded



Oho!  Excellent!  I thought there might be some Star Wars/Tours geeks around here who'd get that joke, but wasn't 100% sure...




Nonsuch said:


> What is your Use Year?  Some people on the waiting list might have specific UY requirements.



March, which was a total dart throw.  We're indifferent with respect to the UY month, and the agent (or is it "guide?") at DVC said that would help speed up the waitlist time, but all the other info I've found on the web suggests it still might have been quite awhile. 

By the way, Nonsuch, I've already downloaded and begun using your villa floorplan .pdfs for planning purposes.  Everyone on this board interested in staying at VGC owes you a drink for those.  Nice job!  

Okay... off to re-read my battered copy of _Huckleberry Finn_ now.


----------



## nunzia

Ski Bum said:


> Oho!  Excellent!  I thought there might be some Star Wars/Tours geeks around here who'd get that joke, but wasn't 100% sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March, which was a total dart throw.  We're indifferent with respect to the UY month, and the agent (or is it "guide?") at DVC said that would help speed up the waitlist time, but all the other info I've found on the web suggests it still might have been quite awhile.
> 
> By the way, Nonsuch, I've already downloaded and begun using your villa floorplan .pdfs for planning purposes.  Everyone on this board interested in staying at VGC owes you a drink for those.  Nice job!
> 
> Okay... off to re-read my battered copy of _Huckleberry Finn_ now.



Have you seen the poster with the Storm Trooper's head in his hands aad the caption " It WAS the droids you were looking for" ?

I also have March use year and keep almost thinking I need MORE points since I'm so borrowed out..but I'm trying to remain reasonable...


----------



## LWQuestie

I've just booked a two night stay in February 2012.  First trip to Disneyland since 1997 for myself, first trip ever for my husband!

Starting to read the thread from the beginning so I know the ins and outs before arrival!


----------



## karylrocks

I don't remember if this has been asked, but do all the 2-bedrooms have 2 queen beds in one of the bedrooms or do some of them have a bed and a sleeper in that bedroom?


----------



## ACDSNY

karylrocks said:


> I don't remember if this has been asked, but do all the 2-bedrooms have 2 queen beds in one of the bedrooms or do some of them have a bed and a sleeper in that bedroom?


 
Only the dedicated 2 bedrooms have the 2 queen beds in the studio side.  The lock-off ones will have 1 queen bed and 1 queen sofa sleeper.


----------



## karylrocks

Thanks. So which ones are the dedicated ones? I need to make sure to request that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

karylrocks said:


> Thanks. So which ones are the dedicated ones? I need to make sure to request that.



Dedicated is a booking category so you'll know when you make your reservation if you have it or not.


----------



## happyrebster

We have created so many happy memories at disneyland this month!  The trick or treat party created a huge impression on my six-year-old!  She won't stop talking about it!  She sings "Are You Ready for Halloween?" constantly!  Keep trying to find the mp3 . . .


----------



## karylrocks

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Dedicated is a booking category so you'll know when you make your reservation if you have it or not.


Hmmm...the reservation just says "2 Bedroom Villa".


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

karylrocks said:


> Hmmm...the reservation just says "2 Bedroom Villa".



You should call MS to confirm but I _believe_ that is the dedicated 2BR.  If it was a lock-off then it would have lock-off on it.


----------



## karylrocks

That would make sense as the lock-offs are actually a 1-bedroom with a connecting studio. I got my ressie 8 months out (renting points) and I am sure they book out the dedicated villas first. Sharing with friends so wanted to make sure I am not promising a bed if it is really a sleeper!


----------



## Disney Princess

We are missing home a lot these days, so I wanted to post on here to feel closer.  We just visited in May, but we've been to WDW in October and are going again in December.  Our next visit to DLR, still unplanned, is a long way off.  Keep the reports coming of all the fun you and your families are having.


----------



## Greysword

Was able to switch from a studio to a 1BR for Memorial Day weekend without any trouble (now that we are at the 7 month mark).  

Just wanted to pass this info on.


----------



## duck_widow

Nonsuch said:


> I have had good results sending a list of specific villa numbers to member services.
> 
> Send an email to member services and include all the basic information (reservation number, travel dates, room type, home address, DVC membership number...).
> This is my room request:
> 
> These are all the 1 bedroom villas that face Paradise Pier, excluding the ground floor.



Hi,

I was just very lucky to get a studio booked for January. I realize that booking so late I probably won't get a good view, but I requested a Paradise Pier view. What are the room numbers for the studios with the best view?

This will be my second visit home. Last time I booked a 2-bedroom 11 months out and didn't get the view I requested. Maybe I'll get lucky this time.

Thanks much!


----------



## Nonsuch

duck_widow said:


> ...What are the room numbers for the studios with the best view?


6504, 5504, 4504, 3504 

Good luck with your room request 
I have had good results using a list of specific room numbers, but it also helps to be lucky


----------



## KingRichard

Question.

Can the mattress in the fold down Murphy bed in the 1 bedroom suites be removed?

Thank you.


----------



## Nonsuch

KingRichard said:


> Can the mattress in the fold down Murphy bed in the 1 bedroom suites be removed?


I can't say for sure, but I seem to recall the mattress is held in place with diagonal straps at the corners.  I suspect you would be able to remove it.
Did you want to use the mattress in the master bedroom?


----------



## KingRichard

Nonsuch said:


> I can't say for sure, but I seem to recall the mattress is held in place with diagonal straps at the corners.  I suspect you would be able to remove it.
> Did you want to use the mattress in the master bedroom?



Yes that is the plan for our 4 year old.


----------



## Nonsuch

KingRichard said:


> Yes that is the plan for our 4 year old.


There are sleeping bags with pads available for the hotel, you might be able to request one of those


----------



## blackjackdelta

KingRichard said:


> Yes that is the plan for our 4 year old.


 

Comes out very easily.

Jack


----------



## ToodlesRN

Nonsuch said:


> 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504



At our recent stay I had requested all of the above rooms and we ended up with 3504 great view of the park, the WOC was good enough for us and the kids. We didn't even get FP just watched it from our balcony!!


----------



## KingRichard

blackjackdelta said:


> Comes out very easily.
> 
> Jack



Thank you very much. I figured it did, but good to be prepared.


----------



## Nonsuch

ToodlesRN said:


> At our recent stay I had requested all of the above rooms and we ended up with 3504 great view of the park, the WOC was good enough for us and the kids. We didn't even get FP just watched it from our balcony!!


It's great to hear about successful room requests 
I love watching WOC from the villas


----------



## franandaj

We are supposed to stay in a studio Sat nite for our DL band performance. Because of the way Disney has changed their performance logistics this will likely be our band's last performance there. 

We had to cancel our WDW vacation at the last minute so I'm going to have to get my Disney fix in the few short hours we are there this weekend, Candlelight and NYE.


----------



## JAG107

We just got back from our 1 nighter in a studio. We got room 1516, which wasn't the view we wanted but we didn't spend much time in the room anyway. We got soaked in the rain and it was a wonderful place to warm up in. It was so nice to be back in our room in just a couple of minutes after watching WOC. We hadn't been to DLR in almost 4 years, and a lot has changed. We got Premier passes since we plan on making 2 DVC stays in WDW this coming year, and the discounts so far have been excellent. 15% off food and 20% off merch is great! We were blown away with the quality and amenities of this resort and can't wait for our next stay. Good luck everyone with your ressies.


----------



## Nonsuch

JAG107 said:


> We got room 1516, which wasn't the view we wanted but we didn't spend much time in the room anyway.


Did you request (in advance) a specific room or view?
Better luck next time, it can only get better than the first floor HA room 
(Not that there is anything "wrong" with a HA room, the HA Grand Villa is awesome )


----------



## blackjackdelta

We did not get our requested view this last August even after doing multiple venues, but the view of GGR and the pool was ok bit would rather have had the park view..sure did not spoil our trip.

Jack


----------



## jforever52

Just thought I'd pop in to say:

I'm heading to GCV on January 5th for 1 night.  A friend and I got some really cheap airfair from Southwest and so we are hitting up DL for a day and half.  Called member services on a whim and was able to book the last studio available on that day.

Looks like I'm headed home a little earlier than expected!!!


----------



## bigAWL

Prior to our trip this past July, I sent an email to member services with a priority list of room numbers that I wanted (think I listed about 9-10 room numbers).  At check-in, I didn't even mention the request.  We got our first choice room.  I'm going to try it again next summer at BLT.


----------



## Sydnie

Just closed on our contract! We got wait listed in July and got our 120 points this week


----------



## kikiq

Welcome Home

Enjoy!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

Welcome Home Sydnie!  Happy Vacation Planning!


----------



## rmonty02

Sydnie said:


> Just closed on our contract! We got wait listed in July and got our 120 points this week



WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## franandaj

Yay! Welcome home Sydnie!   I hope you enjoy your first trip home!


----------



## toocherie

Just spent two nights over Thanksgiving with my Mom and some friends in a 2 bedroom (5606) with a great view of WOC!  In fact, we're local and another friend came over Wednesday night just to see WOC.

We bought one of those "pre-made" dinners from a grocery store, made a couple of extra sides and some pies, and had a lovely Thanksgiving dinner in the villa!  We did not even go in the parks--just Downtown Disney.


----------



## wbl2745

We just received the Notice of 2011 Annual Meetings and it looks like it is going to be held at the Grand Californian with an audio link to the Contemporary Resort at WDW. Hmmm... Maybe I'll attend.


----------



## KJHawley

Wow, great thread! I love all the photos!

So here's my question (short version): how hard is it going to be to get a studio at VGC in mid summer at the 7 month window?

Long version: I've been tossing around the idea of DVC for several years now. The problem is we alternate between WDW and DLR, and I think we'd use points equally between them. Considering we visit in the summer, it makes more sense to buy at VGC, since we're not as picky about taking what's available at WDW, and have more flexibility when traveling there.

On the other hand, resale on VGC seems to be running nearly $100 per point, and some of the cheaper WDW resorts are approaching $50 per point. I know the mantra is always "buy where you're going to stay", but what if we're pretty much equal at both? Is it worth paying almost twice the price at VGC just to get that 11 month window?


----------



## Ski Bum

Ski Bum said:


> Looks like my 2 little ankle biters, DW, and I will soon be joining the VGC family.



Update:  We're in.  Closed on 11/7, and our account has now been created with points entered.  I'm spending a rather giddy afternoon poking around the member site.  The funny part is that we don't have any Disney vacation plans until early 2013, and I've intentionally _not_ told the kids that we've become members.  Not sure how I'm going to keep the secret for over a year so I can surprise them on our next trip -- I have trouble keeping their holiday and birthday gifts a secret for more than about 10 minutes after I buy them.  But, dammit, I'm going to try.  

Thanks to all DIS board members for all the great information and help!  I lurked for a loooooong time gathering information before taking the plunge.

Oo, and thanks to the good people at The Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title too.


----------



## Ski Bum

KJHawley said:


> ...how hard is it going to be to get a studio at VGC in mid summer at the 7 month window?...
> 
> ...we alternate between WDW and DLR, and I think we'd use points equally between them. Considering we visit in the summer, it makes more sense to buy at VGC, since we're not as picky about taking what's available at WDW, and have more flexibility when traveling there.
> 
> On the other hand, resale on VGC seems to be running nearly $100 per point, and some of the cheaper WDW resorts are approaching $50 per point...



I can't answer your original question, I'm afraid, but my family bounces between DLR and WDW too, and we went with VCG partly due to the sheer lack of DVC units available at DLR.  Until (and if) the Disneyland Hotel remodel brings new DVC units online, I think there are a total of 24 studios, 24 1-BRs, 24 2-BRs, and 2 3-BR units available at all of DLR.  And even if the Disneyland Hotel remodel does include a DVC component it'll do very little to bridge the gap between the number of available DLR vs WDW units, percentage-wise.  

Besides, having stayed in the regular hotel rooms at the Grand Californian, I can vouch for the fact that it really is a cool resort, and the location can't be beat -- not even by the Disneyland Hotel... or the Grand Floridian... or the Polynesian.

And, FWIW, I think you can buy VGC points for less than $100, assuming you can find a contract you like.  We bought and passed ROFR at $90.  Still a premium over WDW resales, but not quite so bad.  I guess it depends on the size of the contract you're looking to buy.  We went relatively small at 100 points.


----------



## nunzia

Congratulations!! on buying in at the BEST DVC


----------



## taaren

Ski Bum said:


> Update:  We're in.  Closed on 11/7, and our account has now been created with points entered.


HOME!


KJHawley said:


> So here's my question (short version): how hard is it going to be to get a studio at VGC in mid summer at the 7 month window?


We don't get to WDW too often so that's why we bought at VGC. But to give you an idea, my waitlist for a mid-June night 2012 just came through today. DH's boss changed her vacation plans so we had to change ours at the 7 1/2 month mark and we had to waitlist for the studio we wanted (yep, when we were competing with VGC owners only!) ... Its pretty tight with only 48 villas. However, if you're flexible with your dates and/or willing to risk wait lists not coming through, you might do just as well with SSR points. We also like to travel at peak-DVC times: early Dec, mid-October, and throw the occasional early summer trip in, so we definitely needed the home resort advantage. And I've waitlisted extra nights for our fall trips the last couple of years and not had those come through at all.


----------



## Nonsuch

Ski Bum said:


> ...I think there are a total of 24 studios, 24 1-BRs, 24 2-BRs, and 2 3-BR units available at all of DLR...


The correct count 
23 Studio
23 1-Bedroom
23 2-Bedroom
2 3-Bedroom (Grand Villa)

This morning, I booked a Studio for January 3-4 
I needed those exact dates, so the Force was with me


----------



## rentayenta

After a stellar stay Nov 27-30, I just *have to* add on here! Nothing but excellent service and a truly magical trip. There is a link in my sig for anyone interested in reading about it. This was one of our best trips to Disneyland and I've been going my entire life. Love love love the GCV.


----------



## Ski Bum

Nonsuch said:


> The correct count
> 23 Studio
> 23 1-Bedroom
> 23 2-Bedroom
> 2 3-Bedroom (Grand Villa)
> 
> This morning, I booked a Studio for January 3-4
> I needed those exact dates, so the Force was with me



Right.  I had a bad feeling about my original numbers.  

But even fewer units = all the more reason to make VGC home.


----------



## elgerber

taaren said:


> HOME!
> 
> We don't get to WDW too often so that's why we bought at VGC. But to give you an idea, my waitlist for a mid-June night 2012 just came through today. DH's boss changed her vacation plans so we had to change ours at the 7 1/2 month mark and we had to waitlist for the studio we wanted (yep, when we were competing with VGC owners only!) ... Its pretty tight with only 48 villas. However, if you're flexible with your dates and/or willing to risk wait lists not coming through, you might do just as well with SSR points. We also like to travel at peak-DVC times: early Dec, mid-October, and throw the occasional early summer trip in, so we definitely needed the home resort advantage. And I've waitlisted extra nights for our fall trips the last couple of years and not had those come through at all.




Can I ask what dates and type of room your Waitlist was for?  I have one also and am not very optimistic.


----------



## taaren

elgerber said:


> Can I ask what dates and type of room your Waitlist was for?  I have one also and am not very optimistic.


We waitlisted a studio for June 17 & 18 (Sun-Mon) and got it ... still not 100% that we're going to go on those dates if DH can't get the time granted but figure we can cancel anytime before May since we have a June UY and just bank the points for our big 2013 trip. Will post under Mouscellaneous if we cancel.


----------



## JimmyJam838

If you pay attention, you can get your room number when you check in, even if it is not available.  It is available on the card you sign when checking in.  It is near the top and says GV ####.  I haven't noticed this on our previous stays as my wife is usually done checking in by the time I get up to the front desk as I self park our truck.  This time though, she was still in the check in process when I arrived at the front desk.


----------



## Nonsuch

JimmyJam838 said:


> ...It is near the top and says GV ####...


Nice find, I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## franandaj

taaren said:


> We waitlisted a studio for June 17 & 18 (Sun-Mon) and got it ... still not 100% that we're going to go on those dates if DH can't get the time granted but figure we can cancel anytime before May since we have a June UY and just bank the points for our big 2013 trip. Will post under Mouscellaneous if we cancel.



Did you use points from your 2012 UY to make the reservation?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Announcement at the Annual meeting that GC rooms will once again be available for point booking starting Sept 2012!    I've so missed having that option when the villas are full.


----------



## DebbieB

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Announcement at the Annual meeting that GC rooms will once again be available for point booking starting Sept 2012!    I've so missed having that option when the villas are full.



I wonder if it will be Disney Collection or actual DVC rooms like the inn rooms at VB.    I thought I read somewhere that DVC owns the hotel rooms in the new wing (they are listed on the dues budget?).   If it's DVC rooms, that would open up more points to be sold, there seems to be a demand.   If it's Disney Collection, the points required will probably be outrageous.


----------



## Snurk71

DebbieB said:


> If it's Disney Collection, the points required will probably be outrageous.



I hope so, otherwise where is the exclusive benefit to VGC owners?  I think the points should be jacked up 40% over the VGC rates like they do for DLH and PP.


----------



## DebbieB

Snurk71 said:


> I hope so, otherwise where is the exclusive benefit to VGC owners?  I think the points should be jacked up 40% over the VGC rates like they do for DLH and PP.



What if a VGC owner wants to get a night there when all the DVC rooms are booked?   Are you going to pay 40 or 50 points a night?   Plus the restrictions of reservation points if you cancel.

Are you a VGC owner?   What does it have on your dues budget for # of rooms?   I thought someone had posted that it said 48 villas plus xxx hotel rooms last year.   If DVC owns those hotel rooms, you would think that they would want to start declaring them and selling points.


----------



## Snurk71

DebbieB said:


> What if a VGC owner wants to get a night there when all the DVC rooms are booked?   Are you going to pay 40 or 50 points a night?   Plus the restrictions of reservation points if you cancel.



What happens if a BWV owner wants a night on the BW and all of the BWV rooms are booked?  You either pay through the nose for a regular room at the BW with cash, stay at SSR, or plan your trip for another time when you can book the room you want.

At DL you either pay through the nose for a GC cash room, pay through the nose in points at DLH or PP, or plan your trip to take advantage of your 11 month window.  That is the benefit/advantage of the 11 month window (to me) - of which I support the "you snooze, you lose" function.  By that I mean if you don't take advantage of the 11 month window, you shouldn't expect a room to be available later.





DebbieB said:


> Are you a VGC owner?   What does it have on your dues budget for # of rooms?   I thought someone had posted that it said 48 villas plus xxx hotel rooms last year.   If DVC owns those hotel rooms, you would think that they would want to start declaring them and selling points.



Yes, I own at VGC (BLT and BCV too).  I like that the resort is small/exclusive with the 48 units.  And I'm okay with my dues - they don't seem outrageous to me as they are now.

With regards to DVC owning more rooms and selling points for them - that's fine.  But I don't think they should open up GC on points any more than they should open up BC or BW at WDW.  Should be the same concept/principle applied.


----------



## DebbieB

The thing that makes me wonder is why wait until September 2012 to make them available for the Disney Collection?   Why not open them up sooner?    If they are declaring them to DVC, that would give VGC owners a priority period to book them plus time to sell points.

I found the post that talks about the VGC dues.  It's based on 48 DVC units & 203 hotel rooms.   203 is the number of hotel rooms in the new wing.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39046566&postcount=51

I also read on post #59 that there was a clause in the VGC contract saying that existing hotel rooms could be declared/converted into DVC.


----------



## Snurk71

I didn't attend the meeting, but that's not how reports are coming out.  It's being presented/interpretted that you will be able to exchange points for "cash hotel rooms" - not converting and declaring additional hotel rooms into VGC.

That - I don't agree with.  And if it's accurate, I think it should happen program-wise (CT, BC, BW, WL, soon to be GF) - not just in CA.


----------



## elgerber

taaren said:


> We waitlisted a studio for June 17 & 18 (Sun-Mon) and got it ... still not 100% that we're going to go on those dates if DH can't get the time granted but figure we can cancel anytime before May since we have a June UY and just bank the points for our big 2013 trip. Will post under Mouscellaneous if we cancel.



Interesting, I tried and tried and tried to get the 18th in a studio, to no avail.  I have no hope for the 18th-20th that I am waitlisted for.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DebbieB said:


> I wonder if it will be Disney Collection or actual DVC rooms like the inn rooms at VB.    I thought I read somewhere that DVC owns the hotel rooms in the new wing (they are listed on the dues budget?).   If it's DVC rooms, that would open up more points to be sold, there seems to be a demand.   If it's Disney Collection, the points required will probably be outrageous.



I'm a little doubtful this is going to be converting those hotel rooms to DVC at this time otherwise I think the announcement would have been of sales starting at VGC again.  But I also wouldn't be terribly surprised if they do convert some sooner rather than later.

Either way I'm happy they are adding something instead of taking away more!  



Snurk71 said:


> I hope so, otherwise where is the exclusive benefit to VGC owners?  I think the points should be jacked up 40% over the VGC rates like they do for DLH and PP.



I think it's a bit apples to oranges comparing restricting booking at WDW resorts with DVC components to doing the same at DL and the biggest problems are a) DL relies far more on local attendance and b) there aren't _any_ additional DVC options to trade in to at DL where you have many options at WDW.  Allowing booking at GC is a sales tool to the west coast even more than a benefit for current owners.  And I don't require any exclusivicity of only being able to stay at the Villas on points.  For my DVC enjoyment I wouldn't care if they allowed the same at the WDW resort and think it would add a nice option to DVC owners.


----------



## Snurk71

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think it's a bit apples to oranges comparing restricting booking at WDW resorts with DVC components to doing the same at DL and the biggest problems are a) DL relies far more on local attendance and b) there aren't _any_ additional DVC options to trade in to at DL where you have many options at WDW.  Allowing booking at GC is a sales tool to the west coast even more than a benefit for current owners.  And I don't require any exclusivicity of only being able to stay at the Villas on points.  For my DVC enjoyment I wouldn't care if they allowed the same at the WDW resort and think it would add a nice option to DVC owners.



Allowing DVC to book in the cash rooms effectively devalues our VGC ownership.  We bought at VGC partially because of the low number of villas - and paid a high price for having the ability to lock in "DVC point rates" for rooms.  If you increase the supply, you've lowered the value/demand for the VGC points (basic supply and demand economics).

I'm fine with opening up the cash rooms for points, but I expect the point cost to be similar to the point costs at DLR and PP (40% premium).  We can get into a whole cost thing of cash rooms vs DVC rooms (refurb frequency, etc) - but that's a good chunk as to why the point rates at any non-DVC rooms are so high.

Curious - do you own at VGC?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Snurk71 said:


> Allowing DVC to book in the cash rooms effectively devalues our VGC ownership.  We bought at VGC partially because of the low number of villas - and paid a high price for having the ability to lock in "DVC point rates" for rooms.  If you increase the supply, you've lowered the value/demand for the VGC points (basic supply and demand economics).
> 
> I'm fine with opening up the cash rooms for points, but I expect the point cost to be similar to the point costs at DLR and PP (40% premium).  We can get into a whole cost thing of cash rooms vs DVC rooms (refurb frequency, etc) - but that's a good chunk as to why the point rates at any non-DVC rooms are so high.
> 
> Curious - do you own at VGC?



Allowing DVC to book cash rooms does not devalue your membership in actual dollars.  Your value is that you have locked in and know approx how much you will pay for your room at VGC for the next 49 years and says nothing about how it will compare to the cost of other rooms at the hotels.  There is more value to me personally to have this option back than to not have it even though I may never use it.   

I also don't think there's any reason to believe that the points won't be more for the hotel rooms.  In order to "pay" for the cost of the exchange DVC charges the members more points and I think that's unlikely to change.

And yep - I am a VGC owner.  The one and only place I'll ever be a founding member.


----------



## franandaj

I think it's great!  I'm someone who lives close enough that owning is probably a sin, however, if an event comes up that I want to stay overnight and it is only announced 2 months in advance, chances that I will get into the VGC are slim.  However if I can get into the regular hotel we may consider staying there.  

If F&W comes back all bets are off because we won't have any extra points for things like that as we will book up all of our available points during the festival, but otherwise, we're good.


----------



## taaren

franandaj said:


> Did you use points from your 2012 UY to make the reservation?





elgerber said:


> Interesting, I tried and tried and tried to get the 18th in a studio, to no avail.  I have no hope for the 18th-20th that I am waitlisted for.



Yes, the points are in my 2012 UY (we are June on our main contract so it'll be easy to put them back). elgerber I'll pm you when I give up the 18th .... it looks highly likely that I'll be giving that reservation up. Probably going to be trading my VGC points with another member for our Dec BLT reservation so he can get VGC President's Day weekend in Feb 2013 so I'm going to need my 2012 points for that and will probably end up staying offsite in June after all.

 but I really want that BLT reservation and haven't been able to find anybody able to transfer in the qty points I need (+ DH likes the trade better since its not cash out of pocket, which was kind of the point of buying DVC).



Snurk71 said:


> I didn't attend the meeting, but that's not how reports are coming out.  It's being presented/interpretted that you will be able to exchange points for "cash hotel rooms" - not converting and declaring additional hotel rooms into VGC.
> That - I don't agree with.  And if it's accurate, I think it should happen program-wise (CT, BC, BW, WL, soon to be GF) - not just in CA.



From the posts I've seen it sounds like the GC points are going to be part of the Disney Collection again (I think that's what you're saying and I agree). I doubt they'll expand it to CT, BC, BW, etc though simply because the DLR Disney Collection already has several exceptions: no last four months of UY rule, no $95 booking fee, etc because availability at VGC/on-site hotels are limited. GCH/DLR is kind of special and has its own rules. What would be cool is if they brought back the concierge option on points. They'd probably be too rich for my blood point-wise, but its nice to read people's TRs of staying concierge on points at DLH/GCH back in the day ... some really seem to like it! I'll take my kitchen most of the time, but as an alternative, it'd be cool to know its there.


----------



## nunzia

I own at VGC and am glad they are bringing the points option back. I'm sure they will be outrageous..I booked a stay at DLH on points..holy cow..and they are higher by quite a bit next year, so I'm betting VGC hotel room points will be like mid 40 low time weekdays to maybe even low 70's for weekend high time. Still..nice to have the option, even though I'd probably pay cash.


----------



## elgerber

taaren said:


> Yes, the points are in my 2012 UY (we are June on our main contract so it'll be easy to put them back). elgerber I'll pm you when I give up the 18th .... it looks highly likely that I'll be giving that reservation up.




Wow, that is nice of you, thanks!!!


----------



## Snurk71

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Allowing DVC to book cash rooms does not devalue your membership in actual dollars.  Your value is that you have locked in and know approx how much you will pay for your room at VGC for the next 49 years and says nothing about how it will compare to the cost of other rooms at the hotels.  There is more value to me personally to have this option back than to not have it even though I may never use it.



I think it does (or at least could) devalue the rental value of VGC points.  If someone really wants to stay at VGC when there's only 48 units available - supply and demand should dictate that the rental cost expectation would be higher for VGC than someone willing to rent/stay at SSR.  If a member (or renter) can use SSR points to stay at GC and the 11 month booking window isn't as exclusive, the rental market value of our VGC points has decreased.  By the way, I've never rented out points and don't have immediate plans to.

I'm fine with it being back too - I just expect the points to be outrageous like they are for DLH to keep up my perceived VGC point value.


----------



## bigAWL

So what are VCG resales going for these days?


----------



## Snurk71

bigAWL said:


> So what are VCG resales going for these days?



There's not as much resale activity going on for VGC, likely because of the smaller number of points and that a lot of sales occurred after the crash.  But the listings I've seen are in the mid 90s, pretty comparable with BLT (maybe just a hair higher).


----------



## the donut

Snurk71 said:


> There's not as much resale activity going on for VGC, likely because of the smaller number of points and that a lot of sales occurred after the crash.  But the listings I've seen are in the mid 90s, pretty comparable with BLT (maybe just a hair higher).



I think you're right that VGC prices are just a touch higher than BLT.  Disney is actively ROFR'ing for VGC which should keep the prices up.


----------



## Snurk71

From what I hear/read, Disney has a good-sized waitlist on points for VGC too.  So it would seem like a slam dunk to ROFR in the mid $90s when you already have a buyer in waiting for $130.  Talk about easy money.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm all for having the GC hotel rooms available on points.  These work great for last minute trips when there is no availability in the villas.  I didn't buy my points to rent out, so I'm not concerned with the rental value.


----------



## ToodlesRN

ugh, have a vent to make, usually we plan our trips out a year ahead and we decided to make a day trip in February called and nope no availability on the 2 days we choose. I know this was going to be a problem when we bought points for GCV that spur of the moment trips will mostly never have rooms available. Before GCV we used our AKV points to stay at GC and that was great, so looking forward on seeing what the point system will be to book at GC room? The last time we went we stayed at the hojo because the points are high to stay at the PP or DLH close to double, and I don't like using my points that way. Wish DVC had more resorts like WDW so if one is resort is full we keep going down the line in preference until we find one with our dates! Plus it's fun to stay at the other DVC resorts to check them out.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

ToodlesRN said:


> ugh, have a vent to make, usually we plan our trips out a year ahead and we decided to make a day trip in February called and nope no availability on the 2 days we choose. I know this was going to be a problem when we bought points for GCV that spur of the moment trips will mostly never have rooms available. Before GCV we used our AKV points to stay at GC and that was great, so looking forward on seeing what the point system will be to book at GC room? The last time we went we stayed at the hojo because the points are high to stay at the PP or DLH close to double, and I don't like using my points that way. Wish DVC had more resorts like WDW so if one is resort is full we keep going down the line in preference until we find one with our dates! Plus it's fun to stay at the other DVC resorts to check them out.



We were able to add a night to our trip in October at the last minute, but I figured that was a huge fluke.  Also, it was a dedicated 2br, so that may have had something to do with it.  The benefit for owning at GCV is that 11-7 month window, without a doubt.  We love GCV and can understand why so many people love to stay there.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Looks like rental points are going to be tighter for our August trip this year. We may be relegated back to a double queen in the hotel. We hopefully be dropping my youngest off for the Disney College program.

Jack


----------



## BlazerFan

taaren said:


> Yes, the points are in my 2012 UY (we are June on our main contract so it'll be easy to put them back).
> 
> 
> I have a question about this.  Do you have 2 different UY?  If you borrowed 2012 points, I thought you couldn't move them back.  I'm relatively new to DVC and haven't borrowed yet so I'm curious.  We have a June UY and visited in May in 2010 and 2011.  I've never had to cancel but I have worried if we had to cancel I'd end up losing those points.  We have to bank by the end of January.
> 
> Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## jaurban

Can DVC members staying on points utilize the vacation planning services offered to Disney hotel guests?


----------



## taaren

BlazerFan said:


> taaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the points are in my 2012 UY (we are June on our main contract so it'll be easy to put them back).
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about this.  Do you have 2 different UY?  If you borrowed 2012 points, I thought you couldn't move them back.  I'm relatively new to DVC and haven't borrowed yet so I'm curious.  We have a June UY and visited in May in 2010 and 2011.  I've never had to cancel but I have worried if we had to cancel I'd end up losing those points.  We have to bank by the end of January.
> Thanks for any clarification.
Click to expand...

We have two contracts, one is June, one is October. The points I used for the June 17-19 reservation is in a June 2012 UY contract/points, so that is the first month they are available. So they are current UY points for that reservation, not borrowed. I have until February 2013 to bank those. Not that we will since I never have enough points.


----------



## BlazerFan

taaren,
Thank you for the clarification.  I thought you might have 2 UY based on what I understand about the banking window.  I have multiple contracts (addonitis!!) but they are all on the same UY.  I could see a benefit to different UY, although it may get confusing.


----------



## mopee3

For all you VGC groupies. 
 We are staying in a 2bd DVC room on April 29-May4, and wondered about which rooms we should ask for.  Do you have a good view of WOC from 3522 or do you need to be higher.  We realize you can not request and get a assigned room and I have requested a Paradise Pier view and high as I can get just thought I would ask for a specific room #.

Thanks

Moe


----------



## bigAWL

mopee3 said:


> For all you VGC groupies.
> We are staying in a 2bd DVC room on April 29-May4, and wondered about which rooms we should ask for.  Do you have a good view of WOC from 3522 or do you need to be higher. We realize you can not request and get a assigned room and I have requested a Paradise Pier view and high as I can get just thought I would ask for a specific room #.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Moe


 
I made a request using this room priority list.

1. 3522
2. 5506
3. 4506
4. 3506
5. 6500
6. 5500
7. 4500
8. 3500
9. 5518
10. 4518
11. 3518
12. 3513
13. 5503
14. 4503
15. 3503

Maybe overkill. I was trying for the best view of WoC available, and I got my top choice. Not sure if it's the best, but it was pretty good. It's got to be either 3522 or 5506, though.


----------



## the donut

bigAWL said:


> I made a request using this room priority list.
> 
> 1. 3522
> 2. 5506
> 3. 4506
> 4. 3506
> 5. 6500
> 6. 5500
> 7. 4500
> 8. 3500
> 9. 5518
> 10. 4518
> 11. 3518
> 12. 3513
> 13. 5503
> 14. 4503
> 15. 3503
> 
> Maybe overkill. I was trying for the best view of WoC available, and I got my top choice. Not sure if it's the best, but it was pretty good. It's got to be either 3522 or 5506, though.



The trees are starting to get pretty tall in front of the villas.  When did you stay in 3522?  Was it starting to get obscured?


----------



## kikiq

We just returned from an one night stay in 5502 (one bedroom).  This is the first time we've ever gotten a room higher than the third floor.  We loved the view BUT have to say that we like the WOC view from 3506 better.  My DH and I noticed that we were not able to see any water projections as some have said about watching from the 6th floor observation deck.  When we stayed in 3506 (2 bedroom) in May 2011, we were able to see the water projections from both balconies and from the living room window. 

Just by coincidence, my DH wondered about the tree heights after noticing that our balcony luckily was higher than the tree that was right in front of 4502 and 3502.  He also noticed that there were 2 trees not growing straight up in the 3522 area curving over right in front of a balcony.  We had the Zephyr in our line of sight from 5502.  I attempted to take pictures with my ipad and they didn't look as great as the pictures from 3506.

Our villa was spotless.  If there has to be some negatives, we didn't have any face towels in any of the bathrooms, which we didn't notice until late at night.  Plus the only frying pan was a small 6 inch one.  I know we've used a larger one in the two bedroom villa.  Do all one bedroom villas have the smaller pan?  I know that doesn't matter to you folks that don't cook, but we do use the kitchen a lot.


----------



## Nonsuch

We just returned from a 3 night stay in 4504.  The trip was only booked on December 1, with 2 days available.  The waitlist for the third day came through on December 17.  This was our first stay in a Studio, and my wife and I found the room layout much better than a normal room at the GCH.

My room request was: 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504...
4504 is only third on the list, so clearly an effort is being made to meet request 
We registered around noon and the room was ready at 4:30PM.
The cast member will not disclose the room number during registration, however the room number is printed on the registration card 

The villa was clean, the only minor issue was a missing glass and only one robe.  A call to Guest Services, and the items were delivered in 5 minutes.

The WOC view was quite nice, although I neglected to take any pictures.  This is the daytime view:


----------



## bigAWL

the donut said:


> The trees are starting to get pretty tall in front of the villas. When did you stay in 3522? Was it starting to get obscured?


 
We stayed in July 2011. Looking back on my photos now, it does seem like the view is obscured by trees. This one shows the view before the WoC show.





This one shows that the projections are obscured by the trees.





This one gives a sense of what the bigger parts of the show look like.


----------



## Nonsuch

bigAWL said:


> We stayed in July 2011. Looking back on my photos now, it does seem like the view is obscured by trees. This one shows the view before the WoC show.


The Grand Villa 4522 is high enough to see over the trees along the fence, although the trees will block the view as they grow.  The tall trees inside the park at back edge of the viewing are another obstruction.

This photo was from June 2011


----------



## zendisney

We are staying at GC Villasfor our first time this Spring.
I loved the hotel when we have stayed. I hope the villas are just as nice.
Looking forward to our stay.
The pictures posted here are awesome.


----------



## Nonsuch

zendisney said:


> We are staying at GC Villas for our first time this Spring.
> I loved the hotel when we have stayed. I hope the villas are just as nice.


You will be pleased 
The villas are much better than the hotel 
Don't forget to make a room request in advance


----------



## minniemimi52

This is a great thread! Thanks, Christopher. Can you add us to the 2012 list? We bought into VGC at the beginning and this will be our first DVC stay in CA. We are really looking forward to it! We will be there March 12-16.
Gilchrist, Carla Rae, and Lakyn (DD aged 5)
(minniemimi52 and zendisney)


----------



## goofy farmer

I want to thank everybody for all the great info in this thread. A new owner and looking forward to our first stay this fall. I put in room requests when I booked, but does it help to also send a email to MS also? Thanks


----------



## Nonsuch

goofy farmer said:


> ...I put in room requests when I booked, but does it help to also send a email to MS also?


Sending an email might be redundant, but can't hurt anything.
You will receive an email back from MS confirming your request has been added to the reservation.  A copy of the email might be useful if you are assigned a villa you are not happy with and registration claims there was no request.  A request is not guaranteed, but the Grand California seems to be doing their best to meet requests


----------



## nunzia

Couple quick questions...I don't remember if the coffemakers use cone or basket type filters. Also, we will have a baby with us this time and am sure will be in need of getting rid of garbage. Where do we dispose of trash on our own?


----------



## Nonsuch

nunzia said:


> ...I don't remember if the coffemakers use cone or basket type filters.


Bring both.  Most villas use basket filters.  The Cuisinart coffee maker in the Grand Villa (4522) used cone filters.  There are a couple different Mr Coffee models using basket filters.



nunzia said:


> ...Where do we dispose of trash on our own?


The trash room is on the first floor, next to the ice room.


----------



## Lucille1963

Our first trip to the GCV is two short weeks away and I'm beside myself with excitement.  This thread has been so helpful, though it is taking me forever to get through it.  

We put in a request for a high floor theme park view and I have my fingers crossed that we'll be granted one.  Are there any 1BR that are particularly desirable or undesirable?  

Back to making my shopping order on Von's website!  How many bottles of champagne will be enough?


----------



## Nonsuch

Lucille1963 said:


> We put in a request for a high floor theme park view and I have my fingers crossed that we'll be granted one.  Are there any 1BR that are particularly desirable or undesirable?


I have had good results using a list of room numbers 
The 6th floor only has 3 villas, so 6502 is my first choice.
I have not had a chance to stay in an x508 villa, which might have a slighly better angle for WOC viewing (but might also have a partial obstruction from the Grand Villa).

My 1BR request for next month is:   6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502, 2522, 2508, 2502 

The 2nd floor rooms will not have much of a WOC view, but the Mickey wheel and other lights should be visible.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Wondering if anyone can give me an idea about the availability of VGC Studio for September or December with a 7 month booking window or less.  We are looking at anywhere between 3 and 5 nights.  We would love the week of September 9th.  We are in the process of buying resale currently and hope to use our points at DL.  We won't be able to book until our purchase has closed and points are in the system (8 to 12 weeks)  This would put us trying to book for September around March/April, but would allow a 7 month window for December.  
Any thoughts would be great!


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

Glad to find this thread..... Hopefully I can find answers to all my millions of questions!  We are using our SSR points and managed to get 2 studio's for our 1st ever trip to DL march 7-13 with the IL's.  From the reading I have done so far we were very lucky to get both studio's at the 7 month mark!!

Very excited with just 8 weeks to go now!!


----------



## RaeofSunshine14

So thrilled that I found this group! Unfortunately, I don't own at GCV because it wasn't available when I bought in. However, I've used my Bay Lake Tower points to reserve a 2br unit for this weekend! 

My brother has just returned from active duty in Kosovo with the National Guard and this is my treat for his family as well as my mom and sister. It is the first time I'll be using my DVC points and I can't wait!!!!!!

Anywho, enough background. My question is whether or not all three bathrooms come equipped with a blow dryer. I fear the 1 in the master bath may not be enough for all 4 of us girls!


----------



## taaren

RaeofSunshine14 said:


> Anywho, enough background. My question is whether or not all three bathrooms come equipped with a blow dryer. I fear the 1 in the master bath may not be enough for all 4 of us girls!


If I remember correctly there was one in each bedroom. I do not think there was one in the center bath or if there was it wasn't obvious (there may have been on the shelf under the sink but the friend that uses that bath is bald so we never looked for it) ... definitely a minimum of 2 hair dryers in the 2 bedroom unit though!


----------



## Lucille1963

Two weeks from right now I'll be waking up at VGC!  I can't believe its almost here!


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

I read as much as I can but where is the closest grocery store to GC?  Or the easiest one to get to between LAX and GC?


----------



## Lucille1963

BitsnBearsMom said:


> I read as much as I can but where is the closest grocery store to GC?  Or the easiest one to get to between LAX and GC?



We don't bother stopping.   Von's delivers your first order over $50 for free and has a 1 hour delivery window.  http://www.vons.com/IFL/Grocery/Home

I just started my list this week, I'll tweak it just before the trip to correspond with what brands are on sale.


----------



## franandaj

BitsnBearsMom said:


> I read as much as I can but where is the closest grocery store to GC?  Or the easiest one to get to between LAX and GC?



If you do choose to stop, there are literally thousands in between LAX and VGC. The closest is Food 4 Less, and if all you are buying is sodas, prepackaged items, etc. They are fine. If you are buying meat to grill or otherwise cook, realize their meat is ungraded, meaning not select, choice or prime, just plain meat. During our leaner times I bought some beef there and was disappointed. The chicken was the same brand as in the regular grocery stores.

The other thing to consider if stopping, make sure the city you stop in allows plastic grocery bags, or you bring your own canvas bags. Many cities here have banned plastic bags and charge you $.10 for each paper bag. I don't grocery shop in Anaheim, so I couldn't tell you about their laws. In Long Beach we BYOB(ag).


----------



## stopher1

Been a while since I've posted here.  I read along, but I just haven't posted in a while... but I am today, as I'm so excited because my next stay is so close now!    I leave for Aulani on the 23rd, and will then be at VGC on the 29th.    I can't wait to be in my west coast home once again.


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Been a while since I've posted here.  I read along, but I just haven't posted in a while... but I am today, as I'm so excited because my next stay is so close now!    I leave for Aulani on the 23rd, and will then be at VGC on the 29th.    I can't wait to be in my west coast home once again.



How wonderful for you! I want a full TR from Aulani! We're hoping to go next year in March, so pictures from your eyes would be spectacular!


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

Lucille1963 said:


> We don't bother stopping.   Von's delivers your first order over $50 for free and has a 1 hour delivery window.  http://www.vons.com/IFL/Grocery/Home
> 
> I just started my list this week, I'll tweak it just before the trip to correspond with what brands are on sale.



Thanks..... I don't think Von's will work for us as I have to be able to read package ingredients due to my 12yo's food allergies and not being from the us I am not familiar with what he can and can't have there..... Sure would be easier though!

I think we are mainly looking for breakfast, snack and drink items and maybe 1 or 2 quick meals.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> How wonderful for you! I want a full TR from Aulani! We're hoping to go next year in March, so pictures from your eyes would be spectacular!



I kind of gave up on TR's with all that was going in my family/life last year... but for Aulani - yes, I am planning on doing one.  I've had a lot of interest from other folks that I regularly interact with here on the DIS asking the same thing.   

I can't wait to be there - but just as much I can't wait to be sitting in my beloved GC as well!


----------



## nunzia

stopher1 said:


> Been a while since I've posted here.  I read along, but I just haven't posted in a while... but I am today, as I'm so excited because my next stay is so close now!    I leave for Aulani on the 23rd, and will then be at VGC on the 29th.    I can't wait to be in my west coast home once again.



Yea! Also looking forward to a TR


----------



## raftislander

bigAWL said:


> So what are VCG resales going for these days?



I can provide a little infomation on that.  I made an offer of $85 per point on a 160 point contract that  had all the points for 2011/2012 and a few banked from 2010.  Disney bought the contract in November.  I then made an offer on a 200 point contract for $88 pp with all 2011 & 2012 points and some (96) 2010 points.  That one passed ROFR in December.  The first was a June use year while the one that passed was October use year.  I did notice that someone posted a contract passing at $75 a point, but it was stripped of points until late 2013.  If you are already a member that is a great deal, but I did not look at any contracts that were stripped of upcoming points.  In contrast to the other resorts, not many resale contracts on VGC show up in the listings and they dont tend to last very long. 

Anyway-- I have been lurking on this thread - reading with envy - but very shortly I should be able to "officially" announce my arrival.  I just sent in the closing papers.


----------



## nunzia

raftislander said:


> I can provide a little infomation on that.  I made an offer of $85 per point on a 160 point contract that  had all the points for 2011/2012 and a few banked from 2010.  Disney bought the contract in November.  I then made an offer on a 200 point contract for $88 pp with all 2011 & 2012 points and some (96) 2010 points.  That one passed ROFR in December.  The first was a June use year while the one that passed was October use year.  I did notice that someone posted a contract passing at $75 a point, but it was stripped of points until late 2013.  If you are already a member that is a great deal, but I did not look at any contracts that were stripped of upcoming points.  In contrast to the other resorts, not many resale contracts on VGC show up in the listings and they dont tend to last very long.
> 
> Anyway-- I have been lurking on this thread - reading with envy - but very shortly I should be able to "officially" announce my arrival.  I just sent in the closing papers.



Welcome Home!


----------



## goofy farmer

Congratulations Raftislander!

I bought resale a couple months ago, but still like to keep up with prices. I would like to find another small contract if the price is right.


----------



## Nonsuch

raftislander said:


> ...I made an offer of $85 per point on a 160 point contract that  had all the points for 2011/2012 and a few banked from 2010.  Disney bought the contract in November.  I then made an offer on a 200 point contract for $88 pp with all 2011 & 2012 points and some (96) 2010 points.  That one passed ROFR in December.  The first was a June use year while the one that passed was October use year.  I did notice that someone posted a contract passing at $75 a point, but it was stripped of points until late 2013...


Thanks for posting current prices 
Welcome Home


----------



## raftislander

Thanks Nunzia, Goofy Farmer and Nonsuch!  It is good to hear that greeting directed at me! 

Nunzia- Have a great trip.


----------



## minniemimi52

Does anyone have an opinion on studio room numbers/locations to request? This will be our first stay in the Villas, and I have found info on the 1 BR but not on the studios. Any advice for our upcoming stay would be helpful! We're going in March! Just weeks away!


----------



## stopher1

raftislander said:


> I can provide a little infomation on that.  I made an offer of $85 per point on a 160 point contract that  had all the points for 2011/2012 and a few banked from 2010.  Disney bought the contract in November.  I then made an offer on a 200 point contract for $88 pp with all 2011 & 2012 points and some (96) 2010 points.  That one passed ROFR in December.  The first was a June use year while the one that passed was October use year.  I did notice that someone posted a contract passing at $75 a point, but it was stripped of points until late 2013.  If you are already a member that is a great deal, but I did not look at any contracts that were stripped of upcoming points.  In contrast to the other resorts, not many resale contracts on VGC show up in the listings and they dont tend to last very long.
> 
> Anyway-- I have been lurking on this thread - reading with envy - but very shortly I should be able to "officially" announce my arrival.  I just sent in the closing papers.



Congrats and Welcome Home!  That's awesome.


----------



## Nonsuch

minniemimi52 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on studio room numbers/locations to request? This will be our first stay in the Villas, and I have found info on the 1 BR but not on the studios. Any advice for our upcoming stay would be helpful! We're going in March! Just weeks away!


I emailed this request to member services:


> Add this room location request:
> "Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
> The room order of preference is:  6504, 5504, 4504, 3504, 5510, 4510, 3510, 5516, 4516, 3516"
> I understand that room requests cannot be guaranteed.


I received 4504 

6504 has a balcony open on 2 sides, giving an excellent view.
x504 are the only studios with a WOC view.
x510 face Paradise Pier, but the Grand Villa partially blocks the view.
x516 face Redwood Creek


----------



## Lucille1963

Is it the regular dvc member services email address for requests or is there a different one?


----------



## Nonsuch

Lucille1963 said:


> Is it the regular dvc member services email address for requests or is there a different one?


It's the same one.
There will be an automatic reply, and second reply a few days later.


----------



## Maelstrom_

Nonsuch said:


> I emailed this request to member services:
> 
> I received 4504
> 
> 6504 has a balcony open on 2 sides, giving an excellent view.
> x504 are the only studios with a WOC view.
> x510 face Paradise Pier, but the Grand Villa partially blocks the view.
> x516 face Redwood Creek



I just emailed member services with the exact same request!  thanks for the great tip


----------



## Annabell

We are thinking to stay in the studio... as there is no washing machine/dryer in the studio, is there any self service laundry machine for guest use ? Thanks !


----------



## stopher1

Annabell said:


> We are thinking to stay in the studio... as there is no washing machine/dryer in the studio, is there any self service laundry machine for guest use ? Thanks !



Yes there is a laundry room, down on the first floor, near the BBQ grill patio.  When staying on points, you can get coins at the front desk to insert in the machines.


----------



## Annabell

stopher1 said:


> Yes there is a laundry room, down on the first floor, near the BBQ grill patio.  When staying on points, you can get coins at the front desk to insert in the machines.



Thanks for the info !


----------



## stopher1

Annabell said:


> Thanks for the info !



You're welcome!


----------



## Megajos24

Was wondering if anyone can help me out.  If you rent points to stay in the Villas when can requests for a certain rooms be made.  Is it at the time of reservation?  Or can I contact them once the reservation is in my name?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## taaren

Megajos24 said:


> Was wondering if anyone can help me out.  If you rent points to stay in the Villas when can requests for a certain rooms be made.  Is it at the time of reservation?  Or can I contact them once the reservation is in my name?  Thanks for the help!



They should make the request for the room or view at the time they book the reservation. You would not be able to contact them, as they should be made in advance through Member Services who speak with the member who owns the points. I can't even make a request on a reservation for points that are not mine even though I'm a member.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Need some advice on our reservation they didn't have all of our days, units available so this is what I have so far;

Wed~ Studio
Thurs~ no availability
Fri~1br
Sat~1br
Sun~1br

Im waitlisted for Thursday on either a studio or 1br. I was hoping to stay in either a studio or 1br the whole stay don't want to do a bunch of moving around with 2 kids. 
I was thinking of booking the first 2 days at the Disneyland hotel instead and check out the newly remodeled hotel that way we don't have to move but once. Im going to hang tight until our trip gets closer, if the waitlist doesn't come through Ill book the DL hotel for the 2 days.


----------



## ToodlesRN

ToodlesRN said:


> Need some advice on our reservation they didn't have all of our days, units available so this is what I have so far;
> 
> Wed~ Studio
> Thurs~ no availability
> Fri~1br
> Sat~1br
> Sun~1br
> 
> Im waitlisted for Thursday on either a studio or 1br. I was hoping to stay in either a studio or 1br the whole stay don't want to do a bunch of moving around with 2 kids.
> I was thinking of booking the first 2 days at the Disneyland hotel instead and check out the newly remodeled hotel that way we don't have to move but once. Im going to hang tight until our trip gets closer, if the waitlist doesn't come through Ill book the DL hotel for the 2 days.



With all that said received an email today and my wait list came through!! Now I'm on a wait list for studio or 1br or entire stay, keeping my fingers  crossed!


----------



## elgerber

My waitlist came through!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so shocked, I assumed it never would!!  I had wanted 7 days in June in a studio, only could get the last 4.  I waitlisted a few days after the 7 month window for the 5th day (if I got that, I can spend the first 2 nights closer to Hollywood,and then not have to move once we are at DL), but I was not hopeful.  But it just came through.  So now I will be at VGC the entire time we are at DL, and I can find somewhere else for the first two nights we are in LA.
I might waitlist for those 2 nights now, just to see, but I won't be upset if they don't come through.


----------



## ACDSNY

Congrats on your waitlist elgerber!  It's great to hear it works out once in a while.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> How wonderful for you! I want a full TR from Aulani! We're hoping to go next year in March, so pictures from your eyes would be spectacular!





nunzia said:


> Yea! Also looking forward to a TR




I am here at Aulani - and get to the Grand in just a few more days.  It's been wonderful so far.  

I haven't started an actual trip report yet, but if you're interested, you can see what I have posted over on my blog, stopher's stuff.  I switched professions last year, and as such have been blogging about all kinds of different travels & experiences.  The link will take you to just one entry. Click on the name at the top of the page to find more. So if you want to see some pics and read some of my impressions about Aulani - until I get a TR done... that's the place to do it. Mahalo and Aloha!


----------



## ACDSNY

stopher1 said:


> I am here at Aulani - and get to the Grand in just a few more days. It's been wonderful so far.
> 
> I haven't started an actual trip report yet, but if you're interested, you can see what I have posted over on my blog, stopher's stuff. I switched professions last year, and as such have been blogging about all kinds of different travels & experiences. The link will take you to just one entry. Click on the name at the top of the page to find more. So if you want to see some pics and read some of my impressions about Aulani - until I get a TR done... that's the place to do it. Mahalo and Aloha!


 
I completely agree, Aulani is a "Wow" and "Grand Slam".  We were there Jan. 6th - 9th and received the best customer service ever.  The resort is beautiful and I can't wait to go back in a couple of years.


----------



## stopher1

ACDSNY said:


> I completely agree, Aulani is a "Wow" and "Grand Slam".  We were there Jan. 6th - 9th and *received the best customer service ever*.  The resort is beautiful and I can't wait to go back in a couple of years.



OH MY GOODNESS YES!  I agree with you 100%.  These CM's are the best!

I've had a wonderful time so far, and like you - can't wait til I can return.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

stopher1 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS YES!  I agree with you 100%.  These CM's are the best!
> 
> I've had a wonderful time so far, and like you - can't wait til I can return.



So glad to hear that, we leave in a week!


----------



## ACDSNY

We didn't have to go the front desk to check in since I did the on-line check in before we arrived.  They must radio up from the first gate at Ko Olina as we were greeted by name, offered something to drink and given leis as soon as we pulled up at Aulani.  The CM gave us a short tour of the lobby area and handed us our room keys.  The bellman followed us to our room so we didn't have to wait for our bags either.  Even our bellman was very helpful with ideas for places to see and eat, not only for Oahu, but Kauai and Maui.


----------



## Spencerfamilynj

We got our ressie at 7 months out for the first full week in August.  We are excited we got the ressie but also about staying at GCV! (especially after reading this thread - thanks to everyone who posts).

Couple questions that I hope you can give some directions.  We arrive on Sunday and check out on Friday (flying home that day).  We plan to spend one day out of the parks, so debating:  Should we buy 3 or 4 day passes?  

Secondly I've read on the Disneyland website there is a dining plan.  Realize dining is different in many ways from WDW so wonder if this is available to DVC members and is it worth it?  Looking forward to not having to book meals 6 months in advance and miss the fun of spontaneous eating that free dining seems to have hindered at WDW.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ACDSNY

I haven't priced tickets this year, but in the past there wasn't too much of a price difference between the 3 & 4 day tickets so we usually get the 4 day ticket and don't feel guilty if we use it for just half a day.

The dining plan is nothing like WDW so we've never used it at DL.  Everything is within walking distance, hotels, DTD, both parks so it's fairly easy to eat when and where you want.

Happy Planning and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Longhairbear

GVC also has room service 24/7, with a limited menu after 11 PM.


----------



## stopher1

ACDSNY said:


> We didn't have to go the front desk to check in since I did the on-line check in before we arrived.  They must radio up from the first gate at Ko Olina as we were greeted by name, offered something to drink and given leis as soon as we pulled up at Aulani.  The CM gave us a short tour of the lobby area and handed us our room keys.  The bellman followed us to our room so we didn't have to wait for our bags either.  Even our bellman was very helpful with ideas for places to see and eat, not only for Oahu, but Kauai and Maui.



Me too.  When I pulled up under the Porte Cachere, I was greeted by name - and pretty much as you described it (minus the bellman since I just took my bag with me out of the car).  They asked me if I would be using valet or self-parking, then after my response they handed me a claim ticket for my car, as they would keep it in the valet section until after I had my keys and dropped my things off in my room and I could then claim it and move it to the self-parking lot. Easy peasy - and so very gracious, helpful and downright charming. Their pride in the resort shows - from the management staff all the way down the line through the various roles.  Everyone was ready and willing to make sure I was comfortable and any needs were met.


----------



## TLPL

Hey everyone, I need your help booking my 2013 trip. 
I have only a small contract for VGC and a bigger one for AKL. I need to book 2 studios for the Memorial Day weekend: Saturday and Sunday night, as we are going to take the DCL on that Monday.
Using my VGC points at 11 months I only have enough to book 2 rooms for one of the two nights, and have to wait till the 7 month mark to book the other night. My Question is: which night is more difficult to get? Which night I should book first at 7 month?

Please help.


----------



## taaren

TLPL said:


> Hey everyone, I need your help booking my 2013 trip.
> I have only a small contract for VGC and a bigger one for AKL. I need to book 2 studios for the Memorial Day weekend: Saturday and Sunday night, as we are going to take the DCL on that Monday.
> Using my VGC points at 11 months I only have enough to book 2 rooms for one of the two nights, and have to wait till the 7 month mark to book the other night. My Question is: which night is more difficult to get? Which night I should book first at 7 month?
> Please help.


When I have tried to add nights I have consistently found that Sunday is harder to get than Saturday at VGC, probably because of the lower points. (I remember finding the opposite at Aulani recently odd, that Saturday was harder to get than Sunday ...) I'd see if you could just transfer in some more VGC points if I were you though ... wouldn't want to risk it because having to move 2 nights in a row before a cruise isn't my idea of a vacation!


----------



## TLPL

yeah i wish I have more points  I have already used all my 2012 points, so I have to borrow 2013 points as it is. I wish they allow to trade points between contracts! LOL


----------



## ACDSNY

TLPL said:


> Hey everyone, I need your help booking my 2013 trip.
> I have only a small contract for VGC and a bigger one for AKL. I need to book 2 studios for the Memorial Day weekend: Saturday and Sunday night, as we are going to take the DCL on that Monday.
> Using my VGC points at 11 months I only have enough to book 2 rooms for one of the two nights, and have to wait till the 7 month mark to book the other night. My Question is: which night is more difficult to get? Which night I should book first at 7 month?
> 
> Please help.


 
Come join us on the meets thread for the cruise May 20, 2013.  I'm hoping work doesn't get in the way of this cruise date, but for now we're booked.  We might do a couple of nights at DL too before the cruise.



taaren said:


> When I have tried to add nights I have consistently found that Sunday is harder to get than Saturday at VGC, probably because of the lower points. (I remember finding the opposite at Aulani recently odd, that Saturday was harder to get than Sunday ...) I'd see if you could just transfer in some more VGC points if I were you though ... wouldn't want to risk it because having to move 2 nights in a row before a cruise isn't my idea of a vacation!


 
I agree the Sunday will probably be the hardest to book.


----------



## TLPL

Ok then that's what I will do, book the Sunday night first, and hope for getting the Saturday night at 7 month mark.


----------



## CrazyDuck

taaren said:


> . (I remember finding the opposite at Aulani recently odd, that Saturday was harder to get than Sunday ...)



that because Aulani's point schedules don't change day to day....  Saturday points are just as expensive as Wednesday.  Since the points are the same people will then try and save money on their airfare and flying on Sunday's is a lot cheaper than flying on Saturdays.  So this would require a Saturday night stay.


----------



## mopee3

I know this probably belongs in the "Dining thread" but is specific to the GC hence it's here for you GCV experts, so here goes.

I am finalizing our trip plans to DL this spring, April 29-May 5, and was wondering if Napa Rose has a "quiet room/area"  like Jambo's house "Jiko" in AKL, and Contemporary's "Cal Grill", which both have dining room areas I call "quiet rooms/areas".  They are rooms/area closed off from the main restaurants floor and so they are much quieter than the main restaurant.  

We stayed at the GC a couple of years ago and ate at Napa Rose and are going back so I am wondering, does the Napa Rose have same, can I request it, do you have to reserve it?


Moe


----------



## Nonsuch

TLPL said:


> Ok then that's what I will do, book the Sunday night first, and hope for getting the Saturday night at 7 month mark.


You might want to book one Studio at 11 months for Saturday and Sunday, then try for the second studio at 7 months.  This way one room is complete, and worst case you will need to book the second room in the hotel.

By initially booking only Saturday for both rooms, the worst case would require switching to regular hotel rooms for both.  Considering this is a holiday weekend, it could happen.  Also since this is a holiday weekend, the hotel and villas will be at full occupancy.  There will be no empty hotel rooms on Sunday morning, so you could be without a room from 11AM until 3PM (or later) 

I have done a room switch from a villa to a hotel room, and it wasted time and effort -- and will never do it again.


----------



## franandaj

mopee3 said:


> I know this probably belongs in the "Dining thread" but is specific to the GC hence it's here for you GCV experts, so here goes.
> 
> I am finalizing our trip plans to DL this spring, April 29-May 5, and was wondering if Napa Rose has a "quiet room/area"  like Jambo's house "Jiko" in AKL, and Contemporary's "Cal Grill", which both have dining room areas I call "quiet rooms/areas".  They are rooms/area closed off from the main restaurants floor and so they are much quieter than the main restaurant.
> 
> 
> Moe



Yes and no. They have a 24 seat semi private dining area that can be closed off into two smaller rooms. I sat in one of the rooms with a party of nine Friday night, I'm not sure if the host requested the room or they just put us in there due to the size of our group. It wasn't much quieter than the main room, but the main door was open completely to the restaurant. You might have to order from one of their special menus to actually request it.

I would call the restaurant directly and ask. I'm planning on celebrating a "milestone" birthday there in a few years, special menu and all. It's very cozy, we had the side with a gas fireplace and it felt really special.


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> I would call the restaurant directly and ask...


Use the direct line:  714-300-7170

Napa Rose is doing a fixed menu on Valentine's day.  I was planning on trying the Chef's Counter, but it was not clear if a special menu would be available.  I will try the Chef's Counter on the 15th


----------



## mopee3

Thanks, I will give them a call and see what happens.

Never hurts to try!

Moe


----------



## franandaj

mopee3 said:


> Thanks, I will give them a call and see what happens.
> 
> Never hurts to try!
> 
> Moe



Good luck!  Let us know what you find out!



Nonsuch said:


> Use the direct line:  714-300-7170
> 
> Napa Rose is doing a fixed menu on Valentine's day.  I was planning on trying the Chef's Counter, but it was not clear if a special menu would be available.  I will try the Chef's Counter on the 15th



I love the Chef's Counter, we normally sit there when go.  I can't wait to do it again, but we can only go there so often as we usually drop a bunch of money!


----------



## mopee3

franandaj said:


> Yes and no. They have a 24 seat semi private dining area that can be closed off into two smaller rooms. I sat in one of the rooms with a party of nine Friday night, I'm not sure if the host requested the room or they just put us in there due to the size of our group. It wasn't much quieter than the main room, but the main door was open completely to the restaurant. You might have to order from one of their special menus to actually request it.
> 
> I would call the resturant directly and ask. I'm planning on celebrating a "milestone" birthday there in a few years, special menu and all. It's very cozy, we had the side with a gas fireplace and it felt really special.



Thanks for the information, I noticed in your Kidani 2010 travel log you shipped wine to the resort.  How did that work out for you?  I have realized over the few years we go to Florida and DVC I enjoy Jiko and Cal Grill the best because of the wines.  But the wine is expensive to buy at these resturants, but that doesn't stop me from drinking them I just have to take more money.  So am thinking of taking my own and paying the corkage fee.


Moe


----------



## mopee3

franandaj said:


> Yes and no. They have a 24 seat semi private dining area that can be closed off into two smaller rooms. I sat in one of the rooms with a party of nine Friday night, I'm not sure if the host requested the room or they just put us in there due to the size of our group. It wasn't much quieter than the main room, but the main door was open completely to the restaurant. You might have to order from one of their special menus to actually request it.
> 
> I would call the resturant directly and ask. I'm planning on celebrating a "milestone" birthday there in a few years, special menu and all. It's very cozy, we had the side with a gas fireplace and it felt really special.



Thanks for the information, I noticed in your Kidani 2010 travel log you shipped wine to the resort.  How did that work out for you?  I have realized over the few years we go to Florida and DVC I enjoy Jiko and Cal Grill the best because of the wines.  But the wine is expensive to buy at these resturants, but that doesn't stop me from drinking them I just have to take more money.  So am thinking of taking my own and paying the corkage fee because I can drink some pretty good wines for the price they charge.


Moe


----------



## franandaj

mopee3 said:


> Thanks for the information, I noticed in your Kidani 2010 travel log you shipped wine to the resort.  How did that work out for you?  I have realized over the few years we go to Florida and DVC I enjoy Jiko and Cal Grill the best because of the wines.  But the wine is expensive to buy at these resturants, but that doesn't stop me from drinking them I just have to take more money.  So am thinking of taking my own and paying the corkage fee.
> 
> 
> Moe



We started off at the Treehouses, so I actually shipped the wine to SSR.  I just went to my local "box" store and told them I needed a box for shipping wine.  I get wine shipments all the time because I am in several clubs, but none of them send it by the case and we were there for 10 days so we shipped a case of reds (bought most of the whites at Publix).  It was a very nice box with styrofoam cut outs inside for the bottles and I just taped it up nicely. One week prior to our arrival, I took it to Fed Ex (that's the shipper I have an account with for business purposes) and shipped it ground to myself "Hotel Guest Arriving X/X/X date". Whenever it was that we checked in.

I got the actual address from allears.net and when we checked in the package was waiting for us.  It was really nice because we had a reservation at the Turf Club for after we got off Magical Express.  We took our carry ons and the package to Bell Services, opened the box, took out the bottle we had picked for that dinner, checked the box and headed off to dinner.

The best part of it all was that my wines are aged in my temperature controlled cellar and the wines served in restaurants are much younger than most of my bottles.  It was great to have 10 year old Cabernet at CA Grill!  Well worth the $20 corkage fee!

Now at Napa Rose, I just let them pick for me because there are so many wonderful wines by the glass. I get to try things outside my "clubs" for some variety.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

So due to our constant state of borrowing and a fabulous trip over Tinkerbell Marathon Weekend in THE villa to stay at in VGC (6502/6504 2 bedroom lockoff , I am convinced we need more points!

My dh called today and resale rate for VGC direct through Disney is $130 pp 

I looked at the dvc resales page through the time share store and there are 4 VGC contracts but all are "sale pending" and none for the small size I am looking for (60 points or less, June UY).  

Is it crazy to go direct or have other add on addicts had success waiting for their "perfect" VGC add on?   I know about the other drawbacks to resale now (no Disney collection, cruises) and while we have occasionally used our points for paradise pier and DLH it is not a deal breaker for us.  Our DVC guide made it sound like closing costs for resale run like $800 whereas Disney is around $100.  I have no idea if that is accurate or not.

I love VGC and cannot imagine having a different home resort so we will be using our points primarily there and occasionally at WDW and definitely Aulani.  Aulani will probably be an every 2-3 year trip for us as I fell in love when we were there in September.   I think adding on is going to happen for us just not sure what would be best for our situation.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nunzia

justkeepswimmin said:


> So due to our constant state of borrowing and a fabulous trip over Tinkerbell Marathon Weekend in THE villa to stay at in VGC (6502/6504 2 bedroom lockoff , I am convinced we need more points!
> 
> My dh called today and resale rate for VGC direct through Disney is $130 pp
> 
> I looked at the dvc resales page through the time share store and there are 4 VGC contracts but all are "sale pending" and none for the small size I am looking for (60 points or less, June UY).
> 
> Is it crazy to go direct or have other add on addicts had success waiting for their "perfect" VGC add on?   I know about the other drawbacks to resale now (no Disney collection, cruises) and while we have occasionally used our points for paradise pier and DLH it is not a deal breaker for us.  Our DVC guide made it sound like closing costs for resale run like $800 whereas Disney is around $100.  I have no idea if that is accurate or not.
> 
> I love VGC and cannot imagine having a different home resort so we will be using our points primarily there and occasionally at WDW and definitely Aulani.  Aulani will probably be an every 2-3 year trip for us as I fell in love when we were there in September.   I think adding on is going to happen for us just not sure what would be best for our situation.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Are there direct points available at VGC for the $130? I'm curious if the waiting list has been fulfilled. I'm way out of points too and am looking at 1BR for future trips (spoiled!) so would love to add on but of course there is that pesky $$$ thing to consider. And not really the purchase price. The MF are the real burden. I'd look at resales as I really only stay at VCG and if I go to WDW have to wait for 7 months out anyway. I did use my points once for DLH but that was very painful and upcoming years points are even worse.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

nunzia said:


> Are there direct points available at VGC for the $130? I'm curious if the waiting list has been fulfilled. I'm way out of points too and am looking at 1BR for future trips (spoiled!) so would love to add on but of course there is that pesky $$$ thing to consider. And not really the purchase price. The MF are the real burden. I'd look at resales as I really only stay at VCG and if I go to WDW have to wait for 7 months out anyway. I did use my points once for DLH but that was very painful and upcoming years points are even worse.



Yes, there seems to be contracts popping up here and there as Disney is buying up a lot of VGC points to meet the demand.  Our guide indicated he had something available but at the $130 pp price point, we are hesitating because we haven't explored the resale option fully.  With the size contract we are seeking however, the the price pp buying direct is less of an impact and I like that the points will retain all the same privileges for that occasional DL hotel stay ( agree that point chart is getting hard to take for DL collection hotels!)  You are right about MFs, that is the real long term impact to our budget.  An add on would put us just shy of 300 points though so I still feel the MFs on that amount of points to be manageable even as VGC approaches the $5 per point costs.

DH is calling our guide today and likes the hassle free part of buying direct.  I would like to keep the extra $1000 or so in our pockets if I can get what we need on the resale market.  

Whatever happens, we are SO happy with our VGC purchase!  It is an amazing resort.  It feels like our true home away from home now and I am so excited about future stays and also returning to Aulani.  I never could have paid cash rates there and Aulani made our 1st trip to Hawaii feel like a once in a lifetime experience.   I am actually more interested in using our points there every couple years than I am using them in WDW.


----------



## mopee3

franandaj said:


> We started off at the Treehouses, so I actually shipped the wine to SSR.  I just went to my local "box" store and told them I needed a box for shipping wine.  I get wine shipments all the time because I am in several clubs, but none of them send it by the case and we were there for 10 days so we shipped a case of reds (bought most of the whites at Publix).  It was a very nice box with styrofoam cut outs inside for the bottles and I just taped it up nicely. One week prior to our arrival, I took it to Fed Ex (that's the shipper I have an account with for business purposes) and shipped it ground to myself "Hotel Guest Arriving X/X/X date". Whenever it was that we checked in.



Thanks for the tip.  I will try this in the fall when we go back.

Moe


----------



## franandaj

I bought all of my VGC points direct, but my WDW points were all resale. I have 290 at VGC and am spoiled to (only wanting to stay in 1brs). We're starting to feel that isn't enough and considering another add on is some real estate deals come through. At which point I'll be faced with the same dilemma. I like that you can put the direct points on your Disney Visa for extra Disney money.

I know that Disney is exercising ROFR on many VGC contracts to meet the demand.  Going direct might be faster then waiting for the right contract to come up for resale.


----------



## ACDSNY

justkeepswimmin said:


> Whatever happens, we are SO happy with our VGC purchase! It is an amazing resort. It feels like our true home away from home now and I am so excited about future stays and also returning to Aulani. I never could have paid cash rates there and Aulani made our 1st trip to Hawaii feel like a once in a lifetime experience. I am actually more interested in using our points there every couple years than I am using them in WDW.


 
We feel the same way, we love VGC and Aulani.  Now if we could get an every other year Westin Kauai or Maui I'd be in heaven.


----------



## disneydenisel

ACDSNY said:


> We feel the same way, we love VGC and Aulani.  Now if we could get an every other year Westin Kauai or Maui I'd be in heaven.



We have every year at Westin Maui and need more VGC points to enjoy DLR more often .

Timeshare weeks are addictive .


----------



## ACDSNY

disneydenisel said:


> We have every year at Westin Maui and need more VGC points to enjoy DLR more often .
> 
> Timeshare weeks are addictive .


 
They sure are!


----------



## 8timesblessed

raftislander said:


> I can provide a little infomation on that.  I made an offer of $85 per point on a 160 point contract that  had all the points for 2011/2012 and a few banked from 2010.  Disney bought the contract in November.  I then made an offer on a 200 point contract for $88 pp with all 2011 & 2012 points and some (96) 2010 points.  That one passed ROFR in December.  The first was a June use year while the one that passed was October use year.  I did notice that someone posted a contract passing at $75 a point, but it was stripped of points until late 2013.  If you are already a member that is a great deal, but I did not look at any contracts that were stripped of upcoming points.  In contrast to the other resorts, not many resale contracts on VGC show up in the listings and they dont tend to last very long.
> 
> Anyway-- I have been lurking on this thread - reading with envy - but very shortly I should be able to "officially" announce my arrival.  I just sent in the closing papers.



Congratulations and welcome home! We need to add on sometime to our 260 points, they just don't go very far and we already borrowed our 2013 points for a early December trip. Glad to know the current rate. Are you enjoying our Gig Harbor weather??


----------



## gonecrusin

TLPL said:


> Hey everyone, I need your help booking my 2013 trip.
> I have only a small contract for VGC and a bigger one for AKL. I need to book 2 studios for the Memorial Day weekend: Saturday and Sunday night, as we are going to take the DCL on that Monday.
> Using my VGC points at 11 months I only have enough to book 2 rooms for one of the two nights, and have to wait till the 7 month mark to book the other night. My Question is: which night is more difficult to get? Which night I should book first at 7 month?
> 
> Please help.



Did you already use your 2013 points?


----------



## luckyman_apd

So my wife and I are buying in at BLT. We'll know about ROFR within the next 5 days. Since we are not members yet, I can't check availability. There is a strong possibility that she'll be required to attend a conference in San Diego for late June. All of us would take the trip and we were thinking of adding an extra 2 days at the end of the trip to drive up to Disneyland. We are East coast people and have never been west of Ohio, but travel to WDW every other year.  Just curious it there was any possibility of DVC rooms being available On the nights of June 27 & 28 or 28 or 29?  I'm sure we won't close and be into the system until March. Just curious what our chances of having any availability left.


----------



## Nonsuch

luckyman_apd said:


> Just curious it there was any possibility of DVC rooms being available On the nights of June 27 & 28 or 28 or 29?


----------



## luckyman_apd

Thanks! I guess that nixes our plans for using point  Thanks for the quick reply. Someday I'll figure out how to do a screen shot like that!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

disneydenisel said:


> We have every year at Westin Maui and need more VGC points to enjoy DLR more often .
> 
> Timeshare weeks are addictive .


 
Hi denise!  Turns out that point transfer we did with you was not enough 

Rather than paying to use someone elses points every year, we are now going to add on and 60 seems to be what we are missing each year.   I am in LOVE with VGC and Aulani.   Probably best to stay away from the Westin Maui so I don't find another addiction though I hear it is amazing.


----------



## ACDSNY

justkeepswimmin said:


> Hi denise! Turns out that point transfer we did with you was not enough
> 
> Rather than paying to use someone elses points every year, we are now going to add on and 60 seems to be what we are missing each year. I am in LOVE with VGC and Aulani. Probably best to stay away from the Westin Maui so I don't find another addiction though I hear it is amazing.


 
Yes, it's all Denise's fault we've found another addiction.  I was leaning more towards Marriott's until they went to the point system and now I want the Westin Maui or Kauai.


----------



## nunzia

luckyman_apd said:


> Thanks! I guess that nixes our plans for using point  Thanks for the quick reply. Someday I'll figure out how to do a screen shot like that!



you can use direct purchase points to stay at DLH or PP..at really high rates! (probably better to use cash, but still) They also had announced that points could be used at VGC hotel rooms sometime this year, but I don't know when that's set to begin.


----------



## Lucille1963

We recently returned from a 8 night stay at VGC in a 1 bedroom.  We had such a wonderful time and loved the spaciousness of a 1 BR unit.  I think I'm officially spoiled!
We were in 5514 which had a fantastic view of Grizzly Peak and The Tower of Terror.

We loved every second!


----------



## LuvLuvLuv

Lucille1963 said:


> We recently returned from a 8 night stay at VGC in a 1 bedroom.  We had such a wonderful time and loved the spaciousness of a 1 BR unit.  I think I'm officially spoiled!
> We were in 5514 which had a fantastic view of Grizzly Peak and The Tower of Terror.
> 
> We loved every second!



We just got back from 4 nights at GCV in 5516--the connecting studio!!  Small world!  Loved our view!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

nunzia said:


> They also had announced that points could be used at VGC hotel rooms sometime this year, but I don't know when that's set to begin.



I believe it is for stays starting in September.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

My eldest son lives in LA. Him and his wife will be visiting VGC second weekend in March. What view should I request for them?


----------



## franandaj

I check in tomorrow!  Can't wait!


----------



## Lucille1963

LuvLuvLuv said:


> We just got back from 4 nights at GCV in 5516--the connecting studio!!  Small world!  Loved our view!!



Small world indeed!  We were there from Jan 24-Feb 2.


----------



## lulubelle

franandaj said:


> I check in tomorrow!  Can't wait!



Have a magical trip Alison!



Lucille1963 said:


> Small world indeed!  We were there from Jan 24-Feb 2.



We were three floors below you in a 2Bed Jan 28-30.  I love every minute in the villas 

I own Westin Rancho Mirage.  Used to love it but not as much anymore.


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> I check in tomorrow!  Can't wait!


 
Have a great time and have a strawberry for me!



lulubelle said:


> I own Westin Rancho Mirage. Used to love it but not as much anymore.


 
Is that due to Westin or the resort itself?


----------



## gonecrusin

BWV Dreamin said:


> My eldest son lives in LA. Him and his wife will be visiting VGC second weekend in March. What view should I request for them?



We will be there the same time!  Small world!


----------



## gmi3804

BWV Dreamin said:


> My eldest son lives in LA. Him and his wife will be visiting VGC second weekend in March. What view should I request for them?



I like the south-facing view over Paradise Pier and WOC. You'll have a sideways view of WOC, but you can hear pretty well; you'll just miss out on the water screens. But nothing beats walking out onto your balcony right when the show is starting. No standing around for two hours in a sea of humanity.


----------



## CrazyDuck

gonecrusin said:


> BWV Dreamin said:
> 
> 
> 
> My eldest son lives in LA. Him and his wife will be visiting VGC second weekend in March. What view should I request for them?
> 
> 
> 
> We will be there the same time!  Small world!
Click to expand...


Sorry you can't see It's a Small World from any view in VGC!    I Kid!


----------



## sarahk0204

franandaj said:


> I check in tomorrow!  Can't wait!



You should be there now.  Have a great time!


----------



## gonecrusin

CrazyDuck said:


> Sorry you can't see It's a Small World from any view in VGC!    I Kid!


----------



## MrShiny

Our waitlist for the final night of our trip came through!  We were able to get a studio for 5/13.  

So what would be the best studio for a WoC view?


----------



## Nonsuch

MrShiny said:


> So what would be the best studio for a WoC view?


6504 has the best WOC view, and the 2 sided balcony gives a great overall view 
The other studios with WOC views are: 5504, 4504, 3504


----------



## Snurk71

Nonsuch said:


> 6504 has the best WOC view, and the 2 sided balcony gives a great overall view
> The other studios with WOC views are: 5504, 4504, 3504



Nonsuch, are you the one that made that awesome PDF schematic of the VGC layout over in the DL superthread?  If so, you should put a link to that post in your signature so people can always go right to it.


----------



## Nonsuch

Snurk71 said:


> Nonsuch, are you the one that made that awesome PDF schematic of the VGC layout over in the DL superthread?  If so, you should put a link to that post in your signature so people can always go right to it.



Thanks for the compliment.  I created floor by floor maps for VGC and have previously posted them to this thread (and others).

Links to the maps are in my new signature


----------



## Nonsuch

Yesterday was my lucky Disney day 

The D23 Off the Map tour went onsale and I bought tickets  
I was very lucky to get tickets, since it sold out in seconds 

Then I used the new DVC online booking feature to book a 1-bedroom for March 5-7.  
This is less than a month away.


----------



## nunzia

Nonsuch said:


> Yesterday was my lucky Disney day
> 
> The D23 Off the Map tour went onsale and I bought tickets
> I was very lucky to get tickets, since it sold out in seconds
> 
> Then I used the new DVC online booking feature to book a 1-bedroom for March 5-7.
> This is less than a month away.



Congratulations!! This will be a wonderful trip..and you got a 1BR this close..wow...


----------



## franandaj

Checking out this morning.  

But we had a WONDERFUL stay!    Can't wait to come back!


----------



## kikiq

Nonsuch said:


> Yesterday was my lucky Disney day
> 
> The D23 Off the Map tour went onsale and I bought tickets
> I was very lucky to get tickets, since it sold out in seconds
> 
> Then I used the new DVC online booking feature to book a 1-bedroom for March 5-7.
> This is less than a month away.



It was so meant to be!!!  While getting a 1 bedroom less than a month out for 1 night is sometimes doable, it is AMAZING to get 3 nights in a row less than a month out.  So this was meant to be for you!!!

I'm glad you put YOUR maps in your signature.  I think they're wonderful.


----------



## Susie63

I am hoping(fingers crossed) to rent a studio for next spring(11 month mark).I am going through a rental company and I am wondering if I should make my room request with them before they secure the points or is that something I do after the reservation has been made.
Also,is friday a big check in day? We will be flying in from northern Canada and probably won't arrive till later in the afternoon.I would like to use the phone check in.
So excited to stay in a Villa!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Susie63 said:


> I am hoping(fingers crossed) to rent a studio for next spring(11 month mark).I am going through a rental company and I am wondering if I should make my room request with them before they secure the points or is that something I do after the reservation has been made.
> Also,is friday a big check in day? We will be flying in from northern Canada and probably won't arrive till later in the afternoon.I would like to use the phone check in.
> So excited to stay in a Villa!



I would let the rental company know your room preference.  Friday is probably a high check  in day but we have had great luck getting the room view we want on this day as I think it is also a frequent "check out" day for those not wanting to pay higher weekend point rates.  We do arrive early in the morning though as we always drive in the night before and crash somewhere offsite.  Calling in the morning could help, not sure, maybe someone else on the boards has tried this?  The room assignments are made well before the day you arrive but I have had them change ours the one time we were assigned a 1st floor room.  Again, it probably helped that I was checking in at 8 am.   Hope this helps!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

My dh wanted to go through Disney despite the higher costs so we just fed ex'd the documents back to DVC for a 62 point add on June UY. 

He felt that waiting for our perfect contract was not worth the hassle on a smaller add on, particularly since I wanted the points to make a reservation this Saturday for the 2013 Tinkerbell Half Marathon.   With Disney, we could use our Disney Visa and the 6 months no financing which we needed to give us enough time to pay it off.  It is also nice that we get all the 2011 points and 2012 points as we were in major "borrow" mode and I was probably going to seek a point transfer from another DVC member so that is more money towards our own contract now.  Woo hoo!

I know I am going to kick myself if that perfect 60 point June UY contract pops up on resale lists but I am happy with our decision as that puts us at 297 points.  That's gotta be enough, right????


----------



## Susie63

Thanks Justkeepswimmin. I will have to pass on my room requests to the rental company and keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Nonsuch

justkeepswimmin said:


> ...We do arrive early in the morning though as we always drive in the night before and crash somewhere offsite.  Calling in the morning could help, not sure, maybe someone else on the boards has tried this?  The room assignments are made well before the day you arrive but I have had them change ours the one time we were assigned a 1st floor room.  Again, it probably helped that I was checking in at 8 am.


We usually visit relatives in Sherman Oaks the night before, which allows us to check in early in the morning (generally by 7AM).  This past Sunday, we checked in at 5PM and did not get our requested view 
All our previous visits have had WOC views, so check in time might be a factor.  I have never called prior to check in.


----------



## Nonsuch

View from 1-bedroom villa 3507:





We stayed in a 5th floor hotel room located on the other side of the pool in December 2009, which was a major motivation to purchase VGC 

View of the pools:


----------



## DebbieB

Got a studio for 9/21 to 9/28 today (7 months)!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DebbieB said:


> Got a studio for 9/21 to 9/28 today (7 months)!



Congrats!!!


----------



## bigAWL

Is there somewhere to find out what cash rates are for the villas?  ...without calling...


----------



## boiseflyfisher

bigAWL said:


> Is there somewhere to find out what cash rates are for the villas?  ...without calling...



With availability being so limited, I'd be surprised if there were any available for cash.

That said, someone reported a while ago that it was $1010 per night for a 1br.  Someone else reported that you couldn't book it until 60 nights out, but that was from a couple of years ago.

When were you looking to go?


----------



## bigAWL

boiseflyfisher said:


> With availability being so limited, I'd be surprised if there were any available for cash.
> 
> That said, someone reported a while ago that it was $1010 per night for a 1br. Someone else reported that you couldn't book it until 60 nights out, but that was from a couple of years ago.
> 
> When were you looking to go?


 
Don't have any plans yet, and when we do it will be on points.  It's our home resort.  Just curious what the cash value is.


----------



## nunzia

bigAWL said:


> Is there somewhere to find out what cash rates are for the villas?  ...without calling...



..and studios have been reported as $850 for cash rate


----------



## CrazyDuck

nunzia said:


> ..and studios have been reported as $850 for cash rate



That's insane!


----------



## franandaj

CrazyDuck said:


> That's insane!



Try getting one in under 7 months!  That's insane too!


----------



## JoRo

I love the floor plan we have stayed in several of the studios on the park side but we are thinking of a pool view (request) for this July trip.  I wonder if 1509 has a slider to the pool, I can remember?

thanks!


----------



## JoRo

Spencerfamilynj said:


> Secondly I've read on the Disneyland website there is a dining plan. Realize dining is different in many ways from WDW so wonder if this is available to DVC members and is it worth it? Looking forward to not having to book meals 6 months in advance and miss the fun of spontaneous eating that free dining seems to have hindered at WDW.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Hi

Just wanted to share we order from VONS or bring our own and have bell desk hold in their refrig until our room is ready. 

There are no grocery stores within walking distance

DH has also walked to wonderland Liquor for chips/beer/soda its just around the corner and they do deliver.
*Wonderland Liquor*
1178 W Katella Ave
Anaheim, CA 92802
(714) 535-0127 


We are looking forward to Earl of Sandwich Coming in this summer at DTD there is a big need for cheaper yummy food options


----------



## Disney Princess

With our first baby on the way and grandparents wanting to visit Disneyland with us, we figured an add on was in our future.  We have 100 points, and it works for the two of us, but we wanted more for our growing family.  We've been watching the resales for a few weeks now, but the PERFECT contract became available this weekend.  50 points, August UY, $85/point.  It just so happens we wanted 50 more points (or 300, but we'll start small! ) in our August UY.  We felt fortunate.  The contract is with Disney waiting for ROFR now.  Can't wait use those new points.


----------



## Disney Princess

DebbieB said:


> Got a studio for 9/21 to 9/28 today (7 months)!



So glad you got what you wanted.   Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## Snurk71

bigAWL said:


> Is there somewhere to find out what cash rates are for the villas?  ...without calling...



These rates are 2 years old, and they weren't easy to get (had to call a few different numbers), but in Apr 2010 the rates were...

Magic season rack rates (without tax)
Studio - $575 weekday, $645 weekend
1BR - $1,015 weekday, $1,140 weekend
2BR - $1,255 weekday, $1,410 weekend

I needed the prices to help us set a shared cost for DSIL since we were combined treating their parents to a 50th anniversary trip (we settled on $300/night for their contribution - they took the 2nd dedicated BR, in-laws were in the master, and we took the foldout for the week).


----------



## Nonsuch

JoRo said:


> I wonder if 1509 has a slider to the pool


None of the first floor patios have direct access to the pools.  The easiest patio to access the pool would be 1516 (facing Redwood Creek), which is near a seldom used gate (with room key access).  1516 is the Handicap Accessible studio.


----------



## Nonsuch

Disney Princess said:


> ...50 points, August UY, $85/point.  It just so happens we wanted 50 more points (or 300, but we'll start small! ) in our August UY.  We felt fortunate.


May you pass ROFR 
Keeping all your points in the same UY makes things easier 
Even with only one UY, I managed to forget to bank a few points 
(I ended up using them, so they did not go to waste)


----------



## nunzia

CrazyDuck said:


> That's insane!



I know!! It really is..but I don't think any are actually available ever for cash anyway.. I'd just get a regular room at about $400 and do without the microwave and little sink


----------



## nunzia

JoRo said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to share we order from VONS or bring our own and have bell desk hold in their refrig until our room is ready.
> 
> There are no grocery stores within walking distance
> 
> DH has also walked to wonderland Liquor for chips/beer/soda its just around the corner and they do deliver.
> *Wonderland Liquor
> 1178 W Katella Ave
> Anaheim, CA 92802
> (714) 535-0127 *
> 
> We are looking forward to Earl of Sandwich Coming in this summer at DTD there is a big need for cheaper yummy food options



My SIL went there once on a trip. I have tried TWICE to find it with no luck..as you exit the Grand, you turn left I guess? Then at Katella...which way?


----------



## bigAWL

nunzia said:


> ..and studios have been reported as $850 for cash rate


 


Snurk71 said:


> These rates are 2 years old, and they weren't easy to get (had to call a few different numbers), but in Apr 2010 the rates were...
> 
> Magic season rack rates (without tax)
> Studio - $575 weekday, $645 weekend
> 1BR - $1,015 weekday, $1,140 weekend
> 2BR - $1,255 weekday, $1,410 weekend
> 
> I needed the prices to help us set a shared cost for DSIL since we were combined treating their parents to a 50th anniversary trip (we settled on $300/night for their contribution - they took the 2nd dedicated BR, in-laws were in the master, and we took the foldout for the week).


 
Thanks, much. Maybe we can start renting our points for $15 per point... or more.


----------



## Snurk71

bigAWL said:


> Thanks, much. Maybe we can start renting our points for $15 per point... or more.



I had hoped/thought points at the smaller and/or more difficult to book resorts could/should be more valuable and go for a higher price.  Doesn't it seem logical that high demand 11 month points at VGC would be worth more than more abundant SSR points (laws of supply & demand and their impact on price)?  Unfortunately (from a VGC owner perspective), there's been a lot more success getting rooms at 7 months than I would have thought with the size of the resort.  So, so far there's no cause for a higher point rental.

Of course, I haven't rented and don't plan to rent my points.  So it's not really impacting me.


----------



## monami7

I have 2 contracts.  One at SSR and one at VGC.  I NEVER rent my VGC points.  i treat them like they are gold.  We have had trouble booking at 7 months. That is why we added on.  I think it depends on when you want to go.  For me the security of being able to book at 11 months is priceless.


----------



## bigAWL

We go much more often to WDW than we do to DL, but we bought at VGC because it's small and the only DVC in Ca. We figured (and so far it has worked out for us - knock on wood) that with so many options in WDW, we would be able to find *somewhere* to stay at 7 months. That might not be the case at DL.


----------



## Disney Princess

Nonsuch said:


> May you pass ROFR
> Keeping all your points in the same UY makes things easier
> Even with only one UY, I managed to forget to bank a few points
> (I ended up using them, so they did not go to waste)



We are hoping keeping the UY the same will help.  We are already at 2 different resorts, and that has proved interesting at times.  We're hoping ROFR is quick and painless!


----------



## gonecrusin

JoRo said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to share we order from VONS or bring our own and have bell desk hold in their refrig until our room is ready.
> 
> There are no grocery stores within walking distance
> 
> DH has also walked to wonderland Liquor for chips/beer/soda its just around the corner and they do deliver.
> *Wonderland Liquor*
> 1178 W Katella Ave
> Anaheim, CA 92802
> (714) 535-0127
> 
> 
> We are looking forward to Earl of Sandwich Coming in this summer at DTD there is a big need for cheaper yummy food options



We will be checking in late on 3/11.  This is our first time staying in the VC (only been there twice and both times we stayed in the hotel, bought points so we could have the 11 month advantage and use this as a stop over for HI and the west coast cruises) and as when we stay in WDW we like to have breakfast food in the room so we can be ready to go.  Where would be the closest and best grocery store to the resort?  We will have a car but didn't want to go wondering around looking for a place to buy groceries.  It's funny when we come to the west coast it's almost as if we are going to foreign country after enough trips I'm sure it will be like coming home.


----------



## franandaj

nunzia said:


> My SIL went there once on a trip. I have tried TWICE to find it with no luck..as you exit the Grand, you turn left I guess? Then at Katella...which way?



At Katella make a right turn. Wonderland Liquor is in a little strip mall on the left side of Katella. It's a small place but they have a lot of variety in there.



gonecrusin said:


> We will be checking in late on 3/11.  This is our first time staying in the VC (only been there twice and both times we stayed in the hotel, bought points so we could have the 11 month advantage and use this as a stop over for HI and the west coast cruises) and as when we stay in WDW we like to have breakfast food in the room so we can be ready to go.  Where would be the closest and best grocery store to the resort?  We will have a car but didn't want to go wondering around looking for a place to buy groceries.  It's funny when we come to the west coast it's almost as if we are going to foreign country after enough trips I'm sure it will be like coming home.



The closest grocery store is Food 4 Less, which is about 1 mile west on Katella. However, F4L is a discount no frills grocery store. If you're looking for a top quality grocery store, I think there is a Ralph's on Orangethorpe, there is a Target on Harbor, I'm sure there must be a Vons or Albertson's as well as Whole Foods nearby. Vons will also deliver and they normally offer free delivery on your first order.


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> At Katella make a right turn. Wonderland Liquor is in a little strip mall on the left side of Katella. It's a small place but they have a lot of variety in there..


Thanks!


----------



## zeferjen

Hi All - We will be spending one night at VGC at the end of August. I currently have a studio reserved for Monday, Aug 27. Is there another night of the week that would work better? I am confused about how the early entry works. We plan to get only a two-day park hopper, if that makes a difference.

Also, any recommendations for a room request? I know it is not a guarantee, but it can't hurt, right? Thanks!


----------



## zeferjen

Hi All - We will be spending one night at VGC at the end of August. I currently have a studio reserved for Monday, Aug 27. Is there another night of the week that would work better? I am confused about how the early entry works. We plan to get only a two-day park hopper, if that makes a difference.

Also, any recommendations for a room request? I know it is not a guarantee, but it can't hurt, right? Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

zeferjen said:


> Hi All - We will be spending one night at VGC at the end of August. I currently have a studio reserved for Monday, Aug 27. Is there another night of the week that would work better? I am confused about how the early entry works. We plan to get only a two-day park hopper, if that makes a difference.


Early entry to California Adventure is available to DLR guests every morning, 9:15 for a 10:00 opening.  I hope early entry will include access to Cars Land, but we will need to wait for June to find out.  
DLR guests also get access to Magic Morning at Disneyland, generally offered:  Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday.



zeferjen said:


> Also, any recommendations for a room request? I know it is not a guarantee, but it can't hurt, right? Thanks!


6504, 5504, 4504, 3504
I recommend making a room request, and early check also helps


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504
> I recommend making a room request, and early check also helps



I was wondering, do you know which of the rooms at VGC are HA? I made a reservation yesterday and used your maps and posts to request my room, but I always throw in a request for a non-HA room no matter which resort we are staying at.

It got me to thinking by asking for specific rooms, if one is HA, I might be requesting something I really don't want.

I ask because I don't see them marked on your floor plans. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nonsuch

Breyean said:


> I was wondering, do you know which of the rooms at VGC are HA? I made a reservation yesterday and used your maps and posts to request my room, but I always throw in a request for a non-HA room no matter which resort we are staying at.


1516 Studio
1514 1-bedroom
3513 2-bedroom dedicated
4522 3-bedroom grand villa



Breyean said:


> I ask because I don't see them marked on your floor plans.


Maps are updated


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> 1516 Studio
> 1514 1-bedroom
> 3513 2-bedroom dedicated
> 4522 3-bedroom grand villa
> 
> 
> Maps are updated



Thanks! You provide a great service for us fellow VGC lovers.


----------



## zeferjen

Nonsuch said:


> Early entry to California Adventure is available to DLR guests every morning, 9:15 for a 10:00 opening.  I hope early entry will include access to Cars Land, but we will need to wait for June to find out.
> DLR guests also get access to Magic Morning at Disneyland, generally offered:  Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday.
> 
> 
> 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504
> I recommend making a room request, and early check also helps



Thanks so much!


----------



## mickeymom629

We will be staying in the VGC resort April 2,3,and 4.  I have bought park hoppers already (paper print out).  I was wondering if they can put them on the room keys when we check in.

Also, we are staying in a 2 bdrm villa and I requested upper floor, park view.  Should I be more specific?

4 weeks to go until our first trip!!


----------



## Nonsuch

mickeymom629 said:


> We will be staying in the VGC resort April 2,3,and 4.  I have bought park hoppers already (paper print out).  I was wondering if they can put them on the room keys when we check in.


The printout will be converted to a ticket at the park entrance turnstile.  DLR does not combine room keys with park tickets.



mickeymom629 said:


> Also, we are staying in a 2 bdrm villa and I requested upper floor, park view.  Should I be more specific?


I recommend sending a list of specific room numbers 
Are you in a dedicated or lock-off?


----------



## gonecrusin

We won't be checking in until late in the evening (7 or 8 pm).  Will it do any good to request particular room numbers or will we just be getting what is left?


----------



## mickeymom629

Nonsuch, I'll have to call MS to find out what kind of room we have.  How do I send the list to them?  Is that annoying to them, do you think?

Is there a list somewhere in this thread about which 2 bedroom villas to request depending on the type?


----------



## Nonsuch

gonecrusin said:


> We won't be checking in until late in the evening (7 or 8 pm).  Will it do any good to request particular room numbers or will we just be getting what is left?


Rooms are assigned days in advance, but might be reassigned on the check in day.  I suspect a guest checking in early, might be able to get a requested room reassigned to them.  

Requesting a room can't hurt, but in my experience early check in also helps


----------



## Nonsuch

mickeymom629 said:


> Nonsuch, I'll have to call MS to find out what kind of room we have.  How do I send the list to them?  Is that annoying to them, do you think?


The room type should be available online 
I send the request via email.  It should only take a minute to copy the request into the reservation, so MS should not be annoyed.  Whoever assigns the villas at the Grand does try to meet requests.



mickeymom629 said:


> Is there a list somewhere in this thread about which 2 bedroom villas to request depending on the type?


There might be, but I will create a new one for you 
It would likely be easier to get a request filled for a dedicated rather than a lock-off.


----------



## mickeymom629

> Nonsuch Quote:
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mickeymom629
> Is there a list somewhere in this thread about which 2 bedroom villas to request depending on the type?
> 
> There might be, but I will create a new one for you
> It would likely be easier to get a request filled for a dedicated rather than a lock-off.



  I appreciate any help I can get!!    Thank you!!


----------



## DizDays

Doing the happy dance.  I just booked a Deluxe Studio for FEB '13 for the first three nights at VGC for our first ever stay there as members.  Will book another three nights in a one bedroom tomorrow morning.

We've stayed at the Grand Cal as hotel guests many times - it feels MUCH better now knowing we are going "home."  Can't wait!!  Only 11 more months.


Anyone want to weigh in if there are certain view/location/room requests I should consider.  I welcome the knowledge of the pro's!


----------



## mickeymom629

Ooops!!  I just looked at my reservation.  We are staying in a 1 bedroom, not a 2.  After all these years as a family of 6, I forgot that only 4 of us will be there. 

So, can you help with with 1 bedroom villa room requests?  Thanks!


----------



## sechelt

DizDays said:


> Doing the happy dance.  I just booked a Deluxe Studio for FEB '13 for the first three nights at VGC for our first ever stay there as members.  Will book another three nights in a one bedroom tomorrow morning.



We'll be there at the same time!  Yesterday I booked 6 nights in a two bedroom.   You're going to love it there.  We've stayed in a villa facing east and loved the sounds of the birds, even though they were recorded, but if you want a park view, go for the fifth or sixth floors facing south.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

mickeymom629 said:


> Ooops!!  I just looked at my reservation.  We are staying in a 1 bedroom, not a 2.  After all these years as a family of 6, I forgot that only 4 of us will be there.
> 
> So, can you help with with 1 bedroom villa room requests?  Thanks!



Request high floor, park view, near the elevator.  This has gotten us the perfect theme park view for several of our trips.


----------



## mickeymom629

Thanks!  I didn't know to request near the elevator!


----------



## bigAWL

Ok, for those VGC owners who like to plan *WAY* ahead... a few questions:


If your UY is Sep (like mine is) when will be the last time you have to pay dues?
Is it Jan 2059?​
Also when is the last time you get points from your contract?
Is it Sep 2058? Sep 2059?​
And can those points be banked into the following year?


----------



## EEyorelover22

I wonder if I will be alive then?


----------



## mickeymom629

> EEyorelover22 I wonder if I will be alive then?



I was thinking the same thing - I will _almost_ be 100!  
We own HH and VB, so our contracts end several years before that.


----------



## taaren

bigAWL said:


> Ok, for those VGC owners who like to plan *WAY* ahead... a few questions:
> 
> 
> If your UY is Sep (like mine is) when will be the last time you have to pay dues?
> Is it Jan 2059?​
> Also when is the last time you get points from your contract?
> Is it Sep 2058? Sep 2059?​
> And can those points be banked into the following year?





EEyorelover22 said:


> I wonder if I will be alive then?


There was a thread about this over on Mousecellaneous about the expiration date of all the resorts several months ago. Considering that points that are given in December of 2059 will have only 2 months available to use, the answer is that Disney will have to come up with a solution for there being less room nights available then there are points. They may decide to waive maintenance fees in exchange for people forfeiting their last set of points, or something similar. The last set of maintenance fees will all be paid in January 2059, but other than that nobody really knows what DVC will do. We'll find out in 2041 when the first resorts start expiring.

I'll be 80 in 2060, and I'm hoping DS or perhaps a DGS/D might want to renew the contract. I'll see if I can find the link to that thread that talked about this some more ...

Edited to add: Okay, I found the thread! In post #10, Dean lists the options that Disney has for that last year ...

Another cool thread on this topic! With a yet another great quote from Dean:


Dean said:


> I'm always amazed (and amused) when this topic comes up and you get the predictable posts saying related to being too old to care or being deceased.  Personally, I'd rather have a meaningful discussion of what such issues will mean to those that DO care at the time.  Many of those affected will be our kids and grandkids.


----------



## franandaj

taaren said:


> There was a thread about this over on Mousecellaneous about the expiration date of all the resorts several months ago. Considering that points that are given in December of 2059 will have only 2 months available to use, the answer is that Disney will have to come up with a solution for there being less room nights available then there are points. They may decide to waive maintenance fees in exchange for people forfeiting their last set of points, or something similar. The last set of maintenance fees will all be paid in January 2059, but other than that nobody really knows what DVC will do. We'll find out in 2041 when the first resorts start expiring.
> 
> I'll be 80 in 2060, and I'm hoping DS or perhaps a DGS/D might want to renew the contract. I'll see if I can find the link to that thread that talked about this some more ...
> 
> Edited to add: Okay, I found the thread! In post #10, Dean lists the options that Disney has for that last year ...
> 
> Another cool thread on this topic! With a yet another great quote from Dean:



I'm imagining that someone else will be dealing with this by the time my contracts are near closing.  I'll be 95 in 2060 and doubt that I will make it that far.  Hopefully estate planning will have kicked in and those who are going to inherit our stuff will take everything with a grain of salt, if they don't like DVC then they can worry about offsetting it with other things we have to offer!


----------



## bigAWL

taaren said:


> There was a thread about this over on Mousecellaneous about the expiration date of all the resorts several months ago. Considering that points that are given in December of 2059 will have only 2 months available to use, the answer is that Disney will have to come up with a solution for there being less room nights available then there are points. They may decide to waive maintenance fees in exchange for people forfeiting their last set of points, or something similar. The last set of maintenance fees will all be paid in January 2059, but other than that nobody really knows what DVC will do. We'll find out in 2041 when the first resorts start expiring.
> 
> I'll be 80 in 2060, and I'm hoping DS or perhaps a DGS/D might want to renew the contract. I'll see if I can find the link to that thread that talked about this some more ...
> 
> Edited to add: Okay, I found the thread! In post #10, Dean lists the options that Disney has for that last year ...
> 
> Another cool thread on this topic! With a yet another great quote from Dean:


 
Thanks for the links.  Youn mention points being distributed in Dec 2059.  But now that I look closely at it, I think the first UY when the resort opened was Sep 2009.  If those contracts get 50 years of points, their last points would come in Sep 2058.  If there are Aug UYs then they would get their last points in Aug 2059.  Depending on how DVD handles it, I suppose it's in the realm of possibilty for the Sep UY people to bank their last points into the the final 5 months of the life of their contract.  On the other hand, Aug UY people only have 6 months to use that final traunch of points (instead of the 2 months for Dec).


----------



## minniecarousel

OMG!

Finally - we can book hotel rooms at the Grand Californian again. I remember before the Villas were built, we could stay on points at the Grand. Then, when the Villas were built, we could no longer book the hotel rooms there. Just read this in the newest "Disney Files".


----------



## taaren

bigAWL said:


> Thanks for the links.  Youn mention points being distributed in Dec 2059.  But now that I look closely at it, I think the first UY when the resort opened was Sep 2009.  If those contracts get 50 years of points, their last points would come in Sep 2058.  If there are Aug UYs then they would get their last points in Aug 2059.  Depending on how DVD handles it, I suppose it's in the realm of possibilty for the Sep UY people to bank their last points into the the final 5 months of the life of their contract.  On the other hand, Aug UY people only have 6 months to use that final traunch of points (instead of the 2 months for Dec).


Never noticed that before. However, I am a June UY, we bought in June of '09, and we vacationed on some of those points that we bought in November of '09, we did not borrow. I think everybody that bought their points received them on opening day regardless of their UY (although I must have had them in June since I remember making the reservation within a few days of buying the contract). I guess that means the last points we will get will be in January of '58?  Anyhow, I found the threads interesting to follow but didn't have anything to add. Its neat to wonder about but still anybody's guess until 2040 or so ...


----------



## WDWLinda

Hi Everyone...I'm new to renting points but my 7 month window comes up 3/23 and hopefully I'll be able to find points and put in a request at VGC for a 2 bdrm villa in Oct.  Any recommendations on what to request as far as views, room #s, etc?  Do you prefer the 2 room lock-off or the dedicated 2 bdrm suite? We'll have my husband and I, our 2 sons and my m-in-law.

Thanks!
Linda


----------



## bigAWL

taaren said:


> Never noticed that before. However, I am a June UY, we bought in June of '09, and we vacationed on some of those points that we bought in November of '09, we did not borrow. I think everybody that bought their points received them on opening day regardless of their UY (although I must have had them in June since I remember making the reservation within a few days of buying the contract). I guess that means the last points we will get will be in January of '58?  Anyhow, I found the threads interesting to follow but didn't have anything to add. Its neat to wonder about but still anybody's guess until 2040 or so ...


 
That's interesting.  I didn't know they were selling earlier use year months than Sep before opening.  I didn't buy until July 2010, but I got Sep UY including 2009 points.  Anyway, I was just trying to make some calulations based on how many points I would get over the life of the contract, and when I would get them.  More of a theoretical exercise, since I don't have any idea if my kids will still be involved or not.  But it is an interesting issue.


----------



## the donut

WDWLinda said:


> Hi Everyone...I'm new to renting points but my 7 month window comes up 3/23 and hopefully I'll be able to find points and put in a request at VGC for a 2 bdrm villa in Oct.  Any recommendations on what to request as far as views, room #s, etc?  Do you prefer the 2 room lock-off or the dedicated 2 bdrm suite? We'll have my husband and I, our 2 sons and my m-in-law.
> 
> Thanks!
> Linda



Availability is generally better for the dedicated 2BR as the studios are very popular and tend to book out fast.  I just took a peek at the calendar for October and the first week is pretty booked up already with only 1 night available here or there.  October is popular!


----------



## Disney Princess

Disney ROFR'd our add-on contract.    We were actually surprised as we didn't think they had been taking much back.  We already have our 100 points, but those extra 50 were going to be so nice.  Guess I'll have to keep looking for that perfect contract.


----------



## bigAWL

Disney Princess said:


> Disney ROFR'd our add-on contract.  We were actually surprised as we didn't think they had been taking much back. We already have our 100 points, but those extra 50 were going to be so nice. Guess I'll have to keep looking for that perfect contract.


 
Are you willing to share the price per point that was agreed to?


----------



## monami7

Just booked our first trip home!  We are going the last week in Jan. We were at throw hotel in 2010 and fell in love. 

I know it is far off but I cant wait! I am calling tomorrow to request a high floor theme park view.


----------



## Nonsuch

mickeymom629 said:


> Ooops!!  I just looked at my reservation.  We are staying in a 1 bedroom, not a 2.  After all these years as a family of 6, I forgot that only 4 of us will be there.
> 
> So, can you help with with 1 bedroom villa room requests?  Thanks!


This is the request I made for our most recent trip:


> Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
> The room order of preference is:  6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502, 5514, 4514, 3514, 2522, 2508, 2502, 2514


We received our 6th choice:  3508


----------



## Susie63

Finally I have my reservation in hand.After missing out on one private rental,no points through a vendor,the third time was the charm. Thanks to everyone on this thread for all the info and especially Nonsuch for the maps and room referrals.I can't wait to stay at the GCVillas. I promise to treat your home with the utmost respect


----------



## jujashmom

Any info on which days of the week go first? 

Plannng a trip for February 2013.  I have enough VGC points to get 2 nights at 11months,  but will have to wait on the other 4 nights to use my AKV points at the 7 month window.
We are planning on staying Sat 2/2 thru Fri 2/8.

Would it be better to reserve Sat 2/2 and Sunday 2/3 now and then wait to get the other days.  We need a 1 bedroom.

Thanks!!


----------



## monami7

We are going at that time too! I just booked a 1 br Jan. 25 to Jan 2.  We could pass at checkout! Lol I would think the weekends would book first.  But it is hard to know. I can honestly say that this is why we bought at vgc. I never wanted to wonder anymore.  At wdw I really don't care where we stay! But at dl I need my 3 INCH THICK LOUNGE CHAIRS!


----------



## SuzanneSLO

jujashmom said:


> Any info on which days of the week go first?
> 
> Plannng a trip for February 2013.  I have enough VGC points to get 2 nights at 11months,  but will have to wait on the other 4 nights to use my AKV points at the 7 month window.
> We are planning on staying Sat 2/2 thru Fri 2/8.
> 
> Would it be better to reserve Sat 2/2 and Sunday 2/3 now and then wait to get the other days.  We need a 1 bedroom.
> 
> Thanks!!



We recently did 2 WL at VGC.  For a 2 BR in May, I could book the Friday night, but not the Sat or Sunday.  That WL just came through, even though I only booked it in January.

The second WL was for a Studio in August. We could book the Sat - Monday nights, but not the Friday night.  This was right at the 7 month window.

When trying to book at 7 months for June, 2011, I could book Fri-mon but not Thursday.

All this goes to show that availability really depends.  

If I were you, I would book the last 2 nights, so if you can't book the earlier days, you will end your stay in a great VGC room.  I think mid-week in February will be available at 7 months, especially in a 1 BR, which are the easiest to book.   If I have to switch hotels/rooms, I would much rather do it early in my stay rather towards the end. -- Suzanne


----------



## Disney Princess

bigAWL said:


> Are you willing to share the price per point that was agreed to?



We agreed to $85/point.  Our TTS salesman said that Disney hadn't ROFR'd much at all and thought we'd have no problem.  We'll keep searching for a new contract to bid on.


----------



## marlouwrig

We will be staying at VGC for the first time at the beginning of October, flying into LAX.  We are non drivers and wonder what the best transfer options are. 
Does DL have an equivalent to the WDW Magical Express?


----------



## Susie63

Will I be able to add things like the Fantasmic dessert pkg and dining reservations to my rental without bothering the owner?


----------



## Disney Princess

marlouwrig said:


> We will be staying at VGC for the first time at the beginning of October, flying into LAX.  We are non drivers and wonder what the best transfer options are.
> Does DL have an equivalent to the WDW Magical Express?



Disneyland does not offer a free shuttle service to onsite guests.  There is a Disneyland Express that is operated by Greyhound (?), but you have to pay to use it.  It is scheduled at specific times.  You can Google to find that information.  We've used Super Shuttle twice with excellent success.  It isn't fancy, but it works.  You may want to post your questions on the Disneyland forum of the DISboards.  Many people there have extra information that might help.  



Susie63 said:


> Will I be able to add things like the Fantasmic dessert pkg and dining reservations to my rental without bothering the owner?



Yes, all dining and "extras" reservations are made apart from your resort reservation.  If I remember correctly, they didn't even ask for my resort reservation number when I called to book things.


----------



## DebbieB

Disney Princess said:


> Disneyland does not offer a free shuttle service to onsite guests.  There is a Disneyland Express that is operated by Greyhound (?), but you have to pay to use it.  It is scheduled at specific times.  You can Google to find that information.  We've used Super Shuttle twice with excellent success.  It isn't fancy, but it works.  You may want to post your questions on the Disneyland forum of the DISboards.  Many people there have extra information that might help.



It's GrayLine.   I used it once from LAX, it's not bad.   They take everyone to the Disneyland Hotel and collect the money there.    They then direct you to the bus to your final destination, they serve more than just the Disney owned hotels.   From LAX, I like it better than SuperShuttle because it's more comfortable for the longer drive.   From SNA, I use SuperShuttle.

http://graylineanaheim.com/shuttles.shtml


----------



## marlouwrig

Thanks for the info.  Its given me options to consider for our trip


----------



## boiseflyfisher

DebbieB said:


> It's GrayLine.   I used it once from LAX, it's not bad.   They take everyone to the Disneyland Hotel and collect the money there.    They then direct you to the bus to your final destination, they serve more than just the Disney owned hotels.   From LAX, I like it better than SuperShuttle because it's more comfortable for the longer drive.   From SNA, I use SuperShuttle.
> 
> http://graylineanaheim.com/shuttles.shtml



Just wanted to add that you can prebook and pay online for a discount.  You just print out your receipt and show it to them when you arrive at DH.  They will give you a little voucher for your return trip to LAX.


----------



## joihan777

stopher1 said:


> *VGC Owners & Lovers Group - Upcoming Stays*
> 
> If you are a VGC owner and would like to share your upcoming stay info with us... or even if you aren't and you want to add your name to the list, just send me a PM and I'll be happy to add you!  We love to know when our fellow owners and DVC pals will be staying.




joihan777 - June 4-10, 2012 in a 2BR, pool view.  Family vacation this yr!


----------



## Davids-Coco

We love using them! It is our only option for not having to bring car seats since they operate tour busses. My only hint with them is bring back up copies of your receipt. They take the original at the airport if you pay round trip. Last time they didn't give us the little ticket and we didn't have it for the ride back to the airport - but I had a copy of the receipt and it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

DebbieB said:


> It's GrayLine.   I used it once from LAX, it's not bad.   They take everyone to the Disneyland Hotel and collect the money there.    They then direct you to the bus to your final destination, they serve more than just the Disney owned hotels.   From LAX, I like it better than SuperShuttle because it's more comfortable for the longer drive.   From SNA, I use SuperShuttle.
> 
> http://graylineanaheim.com/shuttles.shtml




Thank you so much for this info .... Now I just have to wait for a cheap airfare!!!


----------



## DizDays

stopher1 said:


> *VGC Owners & Lovers Group - Upcoming Stays*
> 
> If you are a VGC owner and would like to share your upcoming stay info with us... or even if you aren't and you want to add your name to the list, just send me a PM and I'll be happy to add you!  We love to know when our fellow owners and DVC pals will be staying



FEB 2-8, 2013 - DizDays - 3 nights studio, 3 nights 1 bedroom - first VGC stay as DVC members! Can't wait!!


----------



## Nonsuch

I attended the D23 Disneyland Off the Map event last week 
I was very lucky to get tickets, and equally lucky to have a 1-bedroom villa available for 3 days surrounding the event 

I love the park view and always make a detailed request.  3508 was 6th on my request list.  The x508 rooms have a good view of WOC from the balcony.

Room from the park side:





Window view:





Balcony view:





WOC from balcony:










The showerheads had been replaced with cheap handheld units 
These were perfectly functional, but seemed rather odd.  I asked about it while at the guest services desk.  The cast member did need to do some research, and left me a voice message that a previous guest had requested handheld shower heads.  The correct shower heads were reinstalled


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

What a wonderful view you had!!!  If I ever add on points it's got to be at VGC!!!  I want that 11 month booking window!


----------



## LAWalz23

First time to GCV after many stays at WDW. Getting very excited but have few questions any help would be appreciated. Both sister and family and parents and myself have 1 bedrooms booked for July 18-24. From the maps it looks like parents and I will be on first floor since we have handicapped booked for my Mom. Question is would we be able to see Colors of Wonder? What rooms could my sister request so that she might have a view of Colors of Wonder if my parents didn't want to stay out for the show? Also does GCV have wheelchairs that we could borrow for the week or should we bring one from home? Mom can walk short distances but not anything over 10 min and has balance issues. Thanks for any help.


----------



## wbl2745

You won't be able to see anything of the World of Color from the first floor. Both landscaping and buildings will be in your way. There are maps that show the room locations. You want to be as close to the end of the building as possible and probably at least on the 3rd floor or above. Another possibility is to use the terrace on the 6th floor which is open to VGC (and hotel?) guests. You're a little too far to the side to see the projections, but the show is still very impressive. If your mom is up to it I'd recommend getting into the handicapped section, which has benches and wheelchair locations, in the official viewing area. You really need to see it from the front, not the side, to get the whole picture.

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## franandaj

There will be no view from the HA Villa as it faces the fence to DCA, all the units ending in 14 face this direction.  Nonsuch has a good list of room numbers to use for requests to get a good view of WoC.  Don't know if they have wheelchairs available at the resort, but there are also places you can rent them and scooters if you don't want to bring one from home.

Have fun!


----------



## LAWalz23

Thanks, wbl2745 and franandaj for your replies. They were very helpful in planning our trip! We leave 4 months from tomorrow, yea!


----------



## Chereya

franandaj said:


> There will be no view from the HA Villa as it faces the fence to DCA, all the units ending in 14 face this direction.  Nonsuch has a good list of room numbers to use for requests to get a good view of WoC.  Don't know if they have wheelchairs available at the resort, but there are also places you can rent them and scooters if you don't want to bring one from home.
> 
> Have fun!



Nonsuch, do you have a list of preferred room requests for a dedicated 2 br?


----------



## Nonsuch

Chereya said:


> Nonsuch, do you have a list of preferred room requests for a dedicated 2 br?


I have not stayed in a dedicated 2 bedroom, but this would be my request:


> Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
> The room order of preference is:  5506, 4506, 6500, 5500, 4500, 3522, 3506, 3500, 5518, 4518, 3518


My thoughts when selecting rooms, which might let you fine tune your own request:
5506, 4506:  high floors with a good angle toward WOC
6500, 5500, 4500:  high floors with a slightly worse angle to WOC.  Wall restricts view toward the right (not a big issue).
3522:  Best angle to WOC, but trees restrict WOC view.
3506, 3500:  more 3rd floor rooms
5518, 4518, 3518:  Redwood Creek view, no view of WOC

The WOC view rooms can be rather noisy while the park is open, although I love the sounds 
The pool view rooms (not on my list) will have less noise.


----------



## mrsw94

My father in law decided we should take a family trip to DL and managed to rent points for a 2 bedroom Villa!!  We are soooo excited!  It will be my in-laws, my sister-in-law and her 22 year old daughter, and my family.  My self, hubby, dd10 (or at least she will be when we get there!) and DS4&1/2. 

We will be there Oct. 13-18. 

I finally finished reading through the original Grand Californian thread and have moved on to the DVC thread!  I'm looking forward to all the advice and info you all can provide!


----------



## Chereya

Nonsuch said:


> I have not stayed in a dedicated 2 bedroom, but this would be my request:
> 
> My thoughts when selecting rooms, which might let you fine tune your own request:
> 5506, 4506:  high floors with a good angle toward WOC
> 6500, 5500, 4500:  high floors with a slightly worse angle to WOC.  Wall restricts view toward the right (not a big issue).
> 3522:  Best angle to WOC, but trees restrict WOC view.
> 3506, 3500:  more 3rd floor rooms
> 5518, 4518, 3518:  Redwood Creek view, no view of WOC
> 
> The WOC view rooms can be rather noisy while the park is open, although I love the sounds
> The pool view rooms (not on my list) will have less noise.



Perfect - thanks so much for the detailed list and reasoning, Nonsuch!  Now I have to backtrack through the thread so I can show DH the night time pics of WoC from the balconies...


----------



## Colo Nana

Oh how I love looking at the pics & hearing the stories. One day I dream of staying there but being a gramma raising her autistic grandson it'll never happen, so I live thru you plz continue to share pics....I am taking him to disney tho my bff its treating us but were staying at some off property 1 star place boo


----------



## Colo Nana

double post sry


----------



## raftislander

Ok..mostly just posting so that this thread does not face the ignominy of dropping to the fifth page.  Dont want others to think that we don't love our Resort.   So I am a new owner at GCV.  Now the only problem is having to wait for my first trip there as a DVC owner.  Have a reservation for October and I do love Halloweentime!  Has anyone heard if the Halloween parties will stay at DL or will they go back to DCA now that construction is over?


----------



## sechelt

Does anyone have a pic of the view from 5518?  I'd love to have one of the south facing villas but the family wants something 'quieter'.


----------



## Starr W.

Booked a 2br on Monday for our November trip!  Already had booked my FF tickets(got 4 25k skypesos ones from DL). Had back up lodging but was really looking forward to VGC.


----------



## bigAWL

sechelt said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the view from 5518? I'd love to have one of the south facing villas but the family wants something 'quieter'.


 
Didn't find a photo, but here's a little report on the room:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36000458&postcount=2326


----------



## bigAWL

Ok, so I started searching through this thread and the original VGC thread because I knew I had seen a photo of the view facing Redwood Creek Challenge.  I found several different room views and thought I would start a new thread dedicated to VGC room views.  Please check it out and contribute if you have any photos that I haven't already linked there. (I'm still going through the threads, so I will surely find some more in the next couple days).

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44522663


----------



## sechelt

Thanks bigAWL!  All the views are pretty incredible.  I had tried looking through all the posts but there are so many and I missed this.  I've bookmarked it now.


----------



## Susie63

Is there a vacuum in the studio villa? Also are the pillows fat or on the thin side? We may have to vac pac pillows and I am wondering if the vacuum has a detachable hose.


----------



## gonecrusin

Susie63 said:


> Is there a vacuum in the studio villa? Also are the pillows fat or on the thin side? We may have to vac pac pillows and I am wondering if the vacuum has a detachable hose.



Pillows weren't bad and there are extra's for the sleep sofa and you can ask for additional ones if you need them.


----------



## Nonsuch

Susie63 said:


> ...Is there a vacuum in the studio villa? ...I am wondering if the vacuum has a detachable hose.


There is an upright vacuum without a detachable hose.


----------



## Susie63

Thanks


----------



## DizDays

Does anyone know where I can find a BGC banner for my DisBoards signature?  I found one once quite awhile ago but couldn't figure out how to add it.  Anyone out there able to help me?  I'd love to fly that banner proudly if I can get it.


----------



## DizDays

Thank you BigAWL for compiling the views in such an easy to use format.  That's great!  When we're out there in February, we'll try to add some more view photos to your arsenal.  THANKS!


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Anyone know how long the trundle bed under the living room TV is?  We may have 8 in a 2BR, only two of whom are kids. -- Suzanne


----------



## ACDSNY

The murphy bed is a regular twin mattress.  My father slept on it and he's 5' 10".


----------



## tmk0730

Our final waitlist night came through!  We are officially vacationing at VGC!   We will be there June 16-26.  Our first three nights will be in a studio (to save points) and then the next seven nights will be in a one bedroom!    I can't begin to tell you how excited I am!  I've already told my husband addonitis will definitely set in after this trip!  Our oldest son has autism and he doesn't like change.  I was trying to move him as least as possible and until our final waitlist night came through I wasn't allowing myself to get excited. (We would have stayed off property if necessary to keep things consistent for him)   But GVC here we come!  OK now that I know we are in here come all my questions! 

By the way I've spent the last week reading through each page of this thread getting more and more excited at the possibility!


----------



## SuzanneSLO

ACDSNY said:


> The murphy bed is a regular twin mattress.  My father slept on it and he's 5' 10".



Thank you. -- Suzanne


----------



## KingRichard

We will be here in a just a few weeks and we are very excited. 

First trip to DL!


----------



## Cinderpamela

SO excited!! Our 7 month window opened up today, and I called  DVC MS right at opening, and was able to book a 1 bedroom for 4 nights!


I didnt have enough points for the first night in a one bedroom (Thanksgiving night alone is around 70 points!!) so we are staying off site at the Sheraton Park that first night... then we are movin' on up to the GCV!

So excited for my first stay at this gorgeous resort!


----------



## gonecrusin

KingRichard said:


> We will be here in a just a few weeks and we are very excited.
> 
> First trip to DL!



Seeing from your banner you are going on the 15 night Hawaiian cruise.  Can't wait to hear how it was.  So jealous but happy for you!


----------



## Nonsuch

Cinderpamela said:


> I didnt have enough points for the first night in a one bedroom (Thanksgiving night alone is around 70 points!!) so we are staying off site at the Sheraton Park that first night... then we are movin' on up to the GCV!


Even though villas are assigned in advance (and you should make a view request), it can't hurt to check in early.  Early in the morning (7AM or earlier), stop by the Grand and check in.  This will give you the best chance to make a view change, and also prevents your preassigned room from being swapped (which I suspect does happen).


----------



## Cinderpamela

Nonsuch, you read my mind about the room request issue!! 

I have all your recommended view rooms for WOC in my notes, but I was wondering how soon I should submit the room request Email to MS to make sure its seen? Now or closer in to the date?

We are totally planning on checking out of the Sheraton early in the morning... and heading over to the GC. Even if the rooms not ready, we can keep our bags there and head to the park.

When at Wilderness Lodge last year over Christmas I was amazed that our room was ready for us when we arrived at 9 am, so you just never know, always worth a shot, though I am certainly not counting on it.


----------



## nunzia

The last two times I went I was told that room requests need to be made when booking, so I don't see any harm in calling MS and having the requests added to your reservation at any time.


----------



## Nonsuch

Cinderpamela said:


> I have all your recommended view rooms for WOC in my notes, but I was wondering how soon I should submit the room request Email to MS to make sure its seen? Now or closer in to the date?


Make your request now.  I usually email my request to MS soon after booking.



Cinderpamela said:


> We are totally planning on checking out of the Sheraton early in the morning... and heading over to the GC. Even if the rooms not ready, we can keep our bags there and head to the park.


Or one person could drive over to the Grand early, while the others sleep in


----------



## Cinderpamela

Thanks for the suggestions, super helpful! I made my request last night and got the first auto Email, and then today got the second one, letting me know that my request had been added to my reservation. Now fingers crossed, I have done all I can... I think...

Thanks again!!


----------



## KingRichard

Just got a email from DCV and they stated that there is no park views in any of the DVC villas?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KingRichard said:


> Just got a email from DCV and they stated that there is no park views in any of the DVC villas?



Many of the MS people don't really have much info about the villas - especially VGC.  If it's not on a drop down list they don't know it exists.  

I'm assuming you had emailed about a request?  Maybe just call and speak to someone different about it.


----------



## Nonsuch

KingRichard said:


> Just got a email from DCV and they stated that there is no park views in any of the DVC villas?


That's funny, I wonder what park I've been viewing 

I recommend sending a list of room numbers.


----------



## Bug715

Hi everyone! I have about 2 weeks until my 7 month window opens and after reading all the posts I'm nervous about there being a studio available. We are going December 12th-17th. I work at WDW and know that this time period falls in the slower time between the holidays. Is this the same in DL?

My first and our last visit to DL will be 3 years ago in June. We are really excited about seeing the resort during the holidays. We loved DLH last time but thanks to my parent's points we get to (hopefully) stay at VGC. Any tips about the parks this time of year or anything we need to know? I'm trying not to get too excited before I book the room but am having a hard time... ha ha


----------



## Nonsuch

I noticed this on eBay:

Disney DVC VGC Founding Member Gift

$400 is a little high, and there are no bids.  The seller's minimal feedback and use of a stock photo could also be a factor


----------



## KingRichard

I got email back saying so sorry that there was NO Disneyland park views

My request has been adding but no guaranty's.


----------



## nunzia

KingRichard said:


> Just got a email from DCV and they stated that there is no park views in any of the DVC villas?



Well, maybe if someone requested "Park View" the MS just looked for that and found none...you should request Paradise Pier view, upper floor to get park view.


----------



## sechelt

Bug715 said:


> Hi everyone! I have about 2 weeks until my 7 month window opens and after reading all the posts I'm nervous about there being a studio available. We are going December 12th-17th. I work at WDW and know that this time period falls in the slower time between the holidays. Is this the same in DL?
> 
> My first and our last visit to DL will be 3 years ago in June. We are really excited about seeing the resort during the holidays. We loved DLH last time but thanks to my parent's points we get to (hopefully) stay at VGC. Any tips about the parks this time of year or anything we need to know? I'm trying not to get too excited before I book the room but am having a hard time... ha ha



Checked this morning and, at this point, the studio is only available until the 16th.  You could go on a wait list for Sunday night and often they come through.  The one and two bedrooms were available for all nights.  

We've been to DL at the end of November and the only thing I'd recommend is warm clothing.  It can be nice during the day but at night it's still cool.  There was frost when we were there.

Have fun and hope you get to enjoy VGC!


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> I noticed this on eBay:
> 
> Disney DVC VGC Founding Member Gift
> 
> $400 is a little high, and there are no bids.  The seller's minimal feedback and use of a stock photo could also be a factor



I wonder if this is the same person who posted a thread about trying to sell it a week ago. When I and others asked about the price, he told us he had an offer for $700. Posters encouraged him to take that price.

Looks like there's a bid now. Also, he must have changed the photo because it looks like it's the item, wrapped, laying on a table or something.

Well, I'd love to have it, but that's a little steep for me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KingRichard said:


> I got email back saying so sorry that there was NO Disneyland park views
> 
> My request has been adding but no guaranty's.



My recommendation was to call so that in speaking with MS you might find a CM that is more knowledgeable than whoever is responding to the emails.

But - at least if they noted it the room assigners in CA will know what you're talking about.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Breyean said:


> I wonder if this is the same person who posted a thread about trying to sell it a week ago. When I and others asked about the price, he told us he had an offer for $700. Posters encouraged him to take that price.
> 
> Looks like there's a bid now. Also, he must have changed the photo because it looks like it's the item, wrapped, laying on a table or something.
> 
> Well, I'd love to have it, but that's a little steep for me.



That's what I was thinking.  It will be interesting to see if they get $700.  Maybe I _would_ be tempted to sell if I could get that or more.


----------



## ValpoCory

I have a question about Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness.  Can people staying at the VGC go to this?  How do you get passes?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mac_tlc

Nonsuch said:


> That's funny, I wonder what park I've been viewing
> 
> I recommend sending a list of room numbers.




Nonsuch, 

I'd like to thank you for your sample e-mail room request. We just returned from VGC, and had e-mailed the room request list, just as you had recommended. We got Room 6502!!!! No. 1 on your list. 

It was fantastic, to say the least. We never watched WOC in the park, but saw it 6-7 times (over 5 nights) from our room.  I don't know how I could "survive" not having that view the next time. 

We had stayed at GC a couple times before VGC was built, but we really loved the villas. My only compalint was the king bed was wayyyyy to soft for my back, woke up stiff most mornings. 

Again, thanks for the tip -- I have saved that request e-mail and hope to use it again!!

mac_tlc


----------



## the donut

KingRichard said:


> I got email back saying so sorry that there was NO Disneyland park views
> 
> My request has been adding but no guaranty's.




This is true.  All rooms face California Adventure.  The ones "facing" disneyland overlook the pool though you can see the top of the fireworks display.


----------



## the donut

ValpoCory said:


> I have a question about Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness.  Can people staying at the VGC go to this?  How do you get passes?  Thanks in advance.



They used to sell these passes for $10/person at the Travel Agency in downtown disney (close to the Disneyland hotel).  It came in a pack called the Magical Extras book with Aladdin, Muppet, Bug, and animation academy preferred seating tickets, a lanyard with a pin, and a some sort of non-Disney shopping shuttle trip.  I don't know if they still offer it, but I think I saw that someone on the Disneyland board bought this as recently as June?  (my memory probably can't be trusted on that)

It's a cute show, but I don't think it lasted more than 15 minutes.  Plus I believe it made toontown busier than a non TTMM morning since everyone was there for the show.  But we were there in the off season.  If meeting characters are your thing, a lot of the classic gang are around for photos and autograph signing.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

KingRichard said:


> I got email back saying so sorry that there was NO Disneyland park views
> 
> My request has been adding but no guaranty's.



And this is true, there are no Disneyland park views, but there are "theme park views" of California Adventure.


----------



## Nonsuch

mac_tlc said:


> Nonsuch,
> 
> I'd like to thank you for your sample e-mail room request. We just returned from VGC, and had e-mailed the room request list, just as you had recommended. We got Room 6502!!!! No. 1 on your list.



You are very welcome 

I have have also had my request for 6502 granted, and it is #1 on my list for good reason


----------



## Susie63

mac_tlc said:


> Nonsuch,
> 
> I'd like to thank you for your sample e-mail room request. We just returned from VGC, and had e-mailed the room request list, just as you had recommended. We got Room 6502!!!! No. 1 on your list.
> 
> It was fantastic, to say the least. We never watched WOC in the park, but saw it 6-7 times (over 5 nights) from our room.  I don't know how I could "survive" not having that view the next time.
> 
> We had stayed at GC a couple times before VGC was built, but we really loved the villas. My only compalint was the king bed was wayyyyy to soft for my back, woke up stiff most mornings.
> 
> Again, thanks for the tip -- I have saved that request e-mail and hope to use it again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac_tlc


How early did you check in? I am considering flying in a day early and staying on harbour so I can check in super early? If I fly in on my first day at GCV I won't get to the hotel till almost 3pm.


----------



## mac_tlc

Susie63 said:


> How early did you check in? I am considering flying in a day early and staying on harbour so I can check in super early? If I fly in on my first day at GCV I won't get to the hotel till almost 3pm.



We flew from CT to LAX on Saturday 4/14 and stayed at an Embassy Suites near the airport Saturday night, since we didn't arrive uintil about 6PM. Sunday, we walked over to get the rental car and then packed up and drove to VGC. We probably checked in at about 9:30 or so. We told the desk person that we had requested a theme park view, he said that it was noted inthe reservation. I mentioned that I would gladly wait until later in the day to get one of the preferred rooms, since we were heading to DL anyway. We received the text at about 2:30 or 3:00.  

mac_tlc


----------



## Susie63

Thanks. I think we will fly in the day before and stay at the PVI.
Our first request is for 6504.I hope we get it


----------



## Nonsuch

Susie63 said:


> Thanks. I think we will fly in the day before and stay at the PVI.
> Our first request is for 6504.I hope we get it


Arriving the night before will also allow you to take advantage of Magic Morning on your check in day 
This might be very important once Carsland opens.

I generally check in around 7AM, and have had great success getting a room from my request list.  The only time I checked in after noon (5PM), was the only time I received a pool view.


----------



## Bug715

sechelt said:


> Checked this morning and, at this point, the studio is only available until the 16th.  You could go on a wait list for Sunday night and often they come through.  The one and two bedrooms were available for all nights.
> 
> We've been to DL at the end of November and the only thing I'd recommend is warm clothing.  It can be nice during the day but at night it's still cool.  There was frost when we were there.
> 
> Have fun and hope you get to enjoy VGC!



Thanks. I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I can get a studio for all nights. I think its stupid that a regular room at any of the resorts out there is more points. But if we have to I guess we will do that. Spending more points will still be cheeper than using money for rooms.

Will I be able to book online at midnight on my 7 month window or do I have to wait and call member services when they open?


----------



## mouselike-harrier

I was told that I had to wait until 8 am to book at my 7 month window online.  Can someone who is more knowledgeable tell us at what time can we start to book???


----------



## Cinderpamela

For the 7 month window, if you book online you can book at 8am est....or you can call MS at 9am est.
If you try to book earlier than 8 am online, you will get a message basically stating that your dates are not valid. You have to wait until the 8am EST online opening time, in order to book at your 7 month window for non home resorts.

I booked online within seconds of my 7 month window opening. For me this meant waking up at around 4:45 pacific time. I had the online booking form all filled out a few minutes in advance, then when the magic 8 am EST came up I clicked the button to book.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

Thank you.  It will be my first time booking!


----------



## Bug715

Thank you. This will be the first time I'm booking right at the 7 month window. Hopefully I'll have some luck.


----------



## Longhairbear

We are looking at our airfare budget, and are leaning towards spending all of our points at Disneyland this year. WDW doesn't have anything new coming up within our vacation time frame, and Disneyland does.
 I think we'll be spreading out our points for many weekend, and several long stays at the VGC, Paradise Pier,and the Disneyland Hotel when we can get them.
 We are only 1 1/2 hours away by car, so with a cooler laden with groceries, we can possibly get a one bedroom for a long stay and be able to weather the long lines to the new attractions at DCA this fall. 
 I love to cook, so there is no limit to what we can bring along to whip up for dinners, lunches etc. and still be steps away from riding the new Trolley Cars, or Mater's Tow Yard. Eggs Benedict as breakfast for dinner with a nice wine, and then off to see World Of Color, or Fantazmic at Disneyland. After park cocktails at Trader Sam's at the Disneyland Hotel poolside...ok, I made up my mind.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Longhairbear said:


> We are looking at our airfare budget, and are leaning towards spending all of our points at Disneyland this year. WDW doesn't have anything new coming up within our vacation time frame, and Disneyland does.
> I think we'll be spreading out our points for many weekend, and several long stays at the VGC, Paradise Pier,and the Disneyland Hotel when we can get them.
> We are only 1 1/2 hours away by car, so with a cooler laden with groceries, we can possibly get a one bedroom for a long stay and be able to weather the long lines to the new attractions at DCA this fall.
> I love to cook, so there is no limit to what we can bring along to whip up for dinners, lunches etc. and still be steps away from riding the new Trolley Cars, or Mater's Tow Yard. Eggs Benedict as breakfast for dinner with a nice wine, and then off to see World Of Color, or Fantazmic at Disneyland. After park cocktails at Trader Sam's at the Disneyland Hotel poolside...ok, I made up my mind.



Sounds like a wonderful plan to me!!!  I've also been looking at airfare to Orlando.    We have to go to Chicago in October so I figured why not just add on a flight to WDW .... additional cost will be less than $150 per person but if we didn't have that wedding we have to go to my points would be spent in DL this year too!


----------



## JimmyJam838

Travelzoo has a deal for the Mandara Spa voucher that you can purchase through Sunday 5/6/2012 for $99 at around 9PM PDT.  The voucher is good for $200 worth of Spa Services through 10/26/2012.


----------



## Nonsuch

JimmyJam838 said:


> Travelzoo has a deal for the Mandara Spa voucher that you can purchase through Sunday 5/6/2012 for $99 at around 9PM PDT.  The voucher is good for $200 worth of Spa Services through 10/26/2012.


Thanks for the information 
My wife took advantage of a similar TravelZoo coupon in February.  That coupon was $99 for a $250 massage/facial.  The current offer is more flexible, since the $200 can be applied to any service.


----------



## boscoj

How is the condition of the Mandara Spa.....I've read some recent reports saying that it was in less than pristine.   Is this true?


----------



## nunzia

Longhairbear said:


> We are looking at our airfare budget, and are leaning towards spending all of our points at Disneyland this year. WDW doesn't have anything new coming up within our vacation time frame, and Disneyland does.
> I think we'll be spreading out our points for many weekend, and several long stays at the VGC, Paradise Pier,and the Disneyland Hotel when we can get them.
> We are only 1 1/2 hours away by car, so with a cooler laden with groceries, we can possibly get a one bedroom for a long stay and be able to weather the long lines to the new attractions at DCA this fall.
> I love to cook, so there is no limit to what we can bring along to whip up for dinners, lunches etc. and still be steps away from riding the new Trolley Cars, or Mater's Tow Yard. Eggs Benedict as breakfast for dinner with a nice wine, and then off to see World Of Color, or Fantazmic at Disneyland. After park cocktails at Trader Sam's at the Disneyland Hotel poolside...ok, I made up my mind.


Can I come along? I can carry bags and cook as well  Sounds like a lovely vacation time no matter how the lines are...


----------



## ValpoCory

mouselike-harrier said:


> I was told that I had to wait until 8 am to book at my 7 month window online.  Can someone who is more knowledgeable tell us at what time can we start to book???



Most Florida DVC owners will Walk their Reservations at the 7 month window for the VGC.  The ones I've spoken with say that is the only way to get the dates they want.


----------



## elgerber

ValpoCory said:


> Most Florida DVC owners will Walk their Reservations at the 7 month window for the VGC.  The ones I've spoken with say that is the only way to get the dates they want.



I don't know the answer to the time to book online, but walking doesn't always work at 7 months.  I was booking BWV and checked VGC for the week or so before I needed it, and wouldn't have been able to book what I wanted, it was already gone before the 7 month window opened.  That said, my waitlist did come through in a couple of months.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

elgerber said:


> I don't know the answer to the time to book online, but walking doesn't always work at 7 months.  I was booking BWV and checked VGC for the week or so before I needed it, and wouldn't have been able to book what I wanted, it was already gone before the 7 month window opened.  That said, my waitlist did come through in a couple of months.



This just confirms that I need VGC points!


----------



## mouselike-harrier

Grumpy Grandma said:


> This just confirms that I need VGC points!



Me too!!  Just trying to picture hubby's reaction to that one......


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> Thanks for the information
> My wife took advantage of a similar TravelZoo coupon in February.  That coupon was $99 for a $250 massage/facial.  The current offer is more flexible, since the $200 can be applied to any service.



I did this back in September when it was a saltglo and massage.  I bought two and used the first one immediately.  I had to get a refund for the second one becuase they were sold out on bookings a month in advance of the expiration date.  I didn't realize after I bought one for me and a friend that it was so flexible.  We're going to go ASAP and have to choose our treatments!


----------



## Nonsuch

boscoj said:


> How is the condition of the Mandara Spa.....I've read some recent reports saying that it was in less than pristine.   Is this true?


I have read some negative reports about the fitness center, which I have never visited.  

My wife reports about Mandara:  The massage was good and the staff was friendly.  The features of the spa are "oversold" on the website, it is a small facility.  It's not a huge spa, like the ones connected to hotels in Vegas and Hawaii.  My wife recommended I buy a coupon for myself and she would us both if I opt out.

I just purchased 2 coupons.

DIS Unplugged Blog:  Making the Most of Your Visit to a Disney Mandara Spa!


----------



## SuzanneSLO

ValpoCory said:


> Most Florida DVC owners will Walk their Reservations at the 7 month window for the VGC.  The ones I've spoken with say that is the only way to get the dates they want.



Interesting.  I have never walked a 7 month reservation because it is a lot of work with no definitive payoff.  Wihtout walking, I have gotten every reservation I have wanted at GC with my BWV points, but have had to WL some.  If it makes a difference, my longest stay has been 4 nights and all have been over a weekend.

The only walking I recommend is if your dates are flexible. Start by trying to book the earliest date that works for you.  If you can later to change to another date, great, if not, you have a reservation that works.  -- Suzanne


----------



## Cinderpamela

JimmyJam838 said:


> Travelzoo has a deal for the Mandara Spa voucher that you can purchase through Sunday 5/6/2012 for $99 at around 9PM PDT.  The voucher is good for $200 worth of Spa Services through 10/26/2012.



Aww man! I was hoping they would do another one of these, but it expires about a month too soon for us! Darn.... hoping they do one for late November.


----------



## Nonsuch

Cinderpamela said:


> Aww man! I was hoping they would do another one of these, but it expires about a month too soon for us! Darn.... hoping they do one for late November.


The current voucher is valid April 26 2012 to October 26 2012.
The previous voucher was valid September 16 2011 to March 16 2012.

I would not be surprised if a new offer appears in November


----------



## Homemom

Just booked our first trip home to VGC in January!


----------



## thumpermom

My husband and I will be heading for our first stay at VGC on 10/23 for 4 nights!  Cant wait!!  Over the past few days, I have read through this whole thread!  

We will be in a studio, so I have my list of room numbers to request (6504, 5504, 4504, 6510, 5510, 4510, 5516, 4516, 3516) however I have a question that I dont think has been addressed:  Which balcony walls have open slats that you can see through and which are solid?  I sit on the balcony often (with coffee or wine) and I hate those solid walls because there is no view at all when sitting!  

From Nonsuchs room numbers from outside picture (which is AWESOME, btw!) I THINK x504 rooms have slats,  I cant tell on the  x510 rooms, 5516 looks solid, 4516 has slates and 3516 looks like short slats with a top and bottom solid piece.  Does anyone have any further information?

Thanks in advance for the information.  I really enjoyed reading this thread although it made me even more anxious for October to come!


----------



## Nonsuch

thumpermom said:


> We will be in a studio, so I have my list of room numbers to request (6504, 5504, 4504, 6510, 5510, 4510, 5516, 4516, 3516) however I have a question that I dont think has been addressed:  Which balcony walls have open slats that you can see through and which are solid?  I sit on the balcony often (with coffee or wine) and I hate those solid walls because there is no view at all when sitting!


There are 3 types of balcony railings:  wide wooden slats, metal bars, and solid walls.
x504 all have wide wooden slats.  (only these studios have a WOC view)
x510 all have metal bars.  (view to the left is obstructed)
5516 has a solid wall.
4516 has wide wooden slats.
3516 has wide wooden slats with the lower part solid.

You need to edit your room request, since 6510 does not exist 
Also include 3504 and 3510 in your list.


----------



## thumpermom

Thanks Nonsuch!  That's exactly what I needed to know!

And yes, I'll edit my room requests - I would hate if they would assign me to room 6510!!


----------



## mbw12

So..... I posted this on the California board first, but wanted to get my DVCers opinions too! thanks in advance to any responses:

Back story: Ive been to California (Los angeles) once in 1991. I dont remember much at all other then we went over memorial Day week and it rained...a lot. We own DVC and go to Disney World atleast 2 times a year. We are a family of 4 from NJ...myself, DH, DS 14, DD 12. 

Sooo....now we want to plan a trip for our family and I have LOTS and LOTS of questions:

1) Which resort would be best to use our Disney points at? (walking distance to parks, atmosphere, etc)  I should delete this question on this board because I am sure the answer is VGC, but has anyone stayed at the others?

2) how many days would we need in the parks TOTAL? We dont need to see and do everything....but want to hit a lot. Is 3 full days enough? 

3) Driving distance to LA? San Diego? Venice Beach/Santa Monica? Marina Del Rey? Could these all be day trips or would we need to do overnight stays in these areas?

4) Must sees: a)obviously Disney parks. b) Hollywood sign, walk of fame, Graumans theater, anythign else in Hollywood? Kids want typical tourist stuff and restaurants, so any suggestions would be great! c) Beverly Hills and Rodeo Drive d) BEACH and ocean.

5) Which month is best to go? We want our best shot at great weather....and like I said before, we went over Memorial Day and it rained....lol...just our luck. but serioulsy is Spring (at Easter time) or Summer (either Memorial Day timeframe or the beginning of July) the best time to go?

I have lots more questions as I am just starting my research now. But thought I would start with my Disers to get some info!


----------



## forevercruising

thumpermom said:


> Nonsuch’s room numbers from outside picture (which is AWESOME, btw!)



Could someone direct me to the post number of Nonsuch's post where the actual pictures of the outside of the villas are shown, with the room numbers?

I know I have seen it and it was a very helpful tool, but, now that I need it, I can't find it!

Thanks!


----------



## Cinderpamela

forevercruising said:


> Could someone direct me to the post number of Nonsuch's post where the actual pictures of the outside of the villas are shown, with the room numbers?
> 
> I know I have seen it and it was a very helpful tool, but, now that I need it, I can't find it!
> 
> Thanks!



I saved this link in my favorites because it is so amazingly helpful!!

Here you go!

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40801204&postcount=597


----------



## taaren

mbw12 said:


> So..... I posted this on the California board first, but wanted to get my DVCers opinions too! thanks in advance to any responses:
> 
> Back story: Ive been to California (Los angeles) once in 1991. I dont remember much at all other then we went over memorial Day week and it rained...a lot. We own DVC and go to Disney World atleast 2 times a year. We are a family of 4 from NJ...myself, DH, DS 14, DD 12.
> 
> Sooo....now we want to plan a trip for our family and I have LOTS and LOTS of questions:
> 
> 1) Which resort would be best to use our Disney points at? (walking distance to parks, atmosphere, etc)  I should delete this question on this board because I am sure the answer is VGC, but has anyone stayed at the others?
> 
> 2) how many days would we need in the parks TOTAL? We dont need to see and do everything....but want to hit a lot. Is 3 full days enough?
> 
> 3) Driving distance to LA? San Diego? Venice Beach/Santa Monica? Marina Del Rey? Could these all be day trips or would we need to do overnight stays in these areas?
> 
> 4) Must sees: a)obviously Disney parks. b) Hollywood sign, walk of fame, Graumans theater, anythign else in Hollywood? Kids want typical tourist stuff and restaurants, so any suggestions would be great! c) Beverly Hills and Rodeo Drive d) BEACH and ocean.
> 
> 5) Which month is best to go? We want our best shot at great weather....and like I said before, we went over Memorial Day and it rained....lol...just our luck. but serioulsy is Spring (at Easter time) or Summer (either Memorial Day timeframe or the beginning of July) the best time to go?
> 
> I have lots more questions as I am just starting my research now. But thought I would start with my Disers to get some info!


I answered over on the DLR boards.


----------



## franandaj

mbw12 said:


> So..... I posted this on the California board first, but wanted to get my DVCers opinions too! thanks in advance to any responses:
> 
> Back story: Ive been to California (Los angeles) once in 1991. I dont remember much at all other then we went over memorial Day week and it rained...a lot. We own DVC and go to Disney World atleast 2 times a year. We are a family of 4 from NJ...myself, DH, DS 14, DD 12.
> 
> Sooo....now we want to plan a trip for our family and I have LOTS and LOTS of questions:
> 
> 1) Which resort would be best to use our Disney points at? (walking distance to parks, atmosphere, etc)  I should delete this question on this board because I am sure the answer is VGC, but has anyone stayed at the others?
> 
> 2) how many days would we need in the parks TOTAL? We dont need to see and do everything....but want to hit a lot. Is 3 full days enough?
> 
> 3) Driving distance to LA? San Diego? Venice Beach/Santa Monica? Marina Del Rey? Could these all be day trips or would we need to do overnight stays in these areas?
> 
> 4) Must sees: a)obviously Disney parks. b) Hollywood sign, walk of fame, Graumans theater, anythign else in Hollywood? Kids want typical tourist stuff and restaurants, so any suggestions would be great! c) Beverly Hills and Rodeo Drive d) BEACH and ocean.
> 
> 5) Which month is best to go? We want our best shot at great weather....and like I said before, we went over Memorial Day and it rained....lol...just our luck. but serioulsy is Spring (at Easter time) or Summer (either Memorial Day timeframe or the beginning of July) the best time to go?
> 
> I have lots more questions as I am just starting my research now. But thought I would start with my Disers to get some info!



1) You answered it yourself.  I have stayed at the DLH and it is nice too, the refurbished rooms are quite magical, however it is a hotel and not the Villas.

2) What kind of family are you?  Is everyone up and ready to go at rope drop and do you send the fastest runner with the park passes to secure FPs for each attraction and then run to the next one when the window opens?

Personally we are a lot slower in our travels and three days was hardly enough time for us to do everything we wanted.  However, if you are like I described above you might be able to get everything in.  My thinking is that if you have never been, five days is a good number.  That way you can go back and repeat some of the things you really liked.  It also depends on the park hours.  If you are there when it closes at 8PM you will accomplish significantly less than the days it is open until midnight.

3) All those places except San Diego would be day trips.  Depending on when you traveled you could hit some terrible traffic, but depending on where in Joisey you come from, you might be used to it if you live in the North and drive into Manhattan.

4) You might plan to eat at the Disney Soda Fountain on Hollywood Blvd.  It's next to the El Capitan Theater and sort of quaint.  Keep in mind Hollywood is fairly seedy.  I can't help but give a big plug to Long Beach, we have the Queen Mary, the Aquarium of the Pacific and a still relatively new shopping/dining/money grabbing place called the Pike.  It's near the ocean and there's plenty to do there after visiting the other landmarks.  It's only half an hour from Anaheim.

You might also want to check out Huntington Beach, or Newport Beach (where the rich and famous hang out), and there's Catalina Island.  There are miles and miles of beaches, and each one has it's own "flavor".  Venice is funky, Santa Monica is pricey, Huntington is surf city, Redondo and Hermosa are somewhat party beaches, I'm not sure what you would call Long Beach or Seal Beach, maybe just laid back.

5) You never know with the weather, but the winter months are usually the nicest.  Summer is bloody hot and crowded as is Memorial Day (but not quite as hot).  Sometimes we get rainstorms, you never can tell.  Even if you came in January and it was cold, I'm sure your family woudn't think so.  If it dips below 50 we dress in layers, stay indoors and light a fire!  

Good luck planning your trip!


----------



## forevercruising

Cinderpamela said:


> I saved this link in my favorites because it is so amazingly helpful!!
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40801204&postcount=597



Thank you, Cinderpamela!  

That is exactly what I was looking for!  It is now in my bookmarks, so, I'll have it forever!

I appreciate your quick response!


----------



## Hunnypaw

cool


----------



## aymekae

Hello! Hoping to get more perspective. We just became DVC owners last December at Aulani (looking forward to our first trip in November!) but now my thoughts are turned to our annual extended family Disney trip next January. DH thinks I should book a 1 bedroom for 3 nights. That way, we have privacy, a king bed (we're spoiled at home), and room for three additional people. My thought is that, while my other siblings will have their own hotel rooms, we could meet up for breakfast in the morning, use the villa for an afternoon nap, have a place to change after getting soaked on Grizzly River Rapids (we've all wanted to try this, but are too scared of being wet all day), and maybe to view WOC from the balcony if we're lucky enough to get a room with a view. At a maximum, there would be 10 adults and 1 baby in the villa "visiting", but realistically, it would probably only be 4 or 5 of us.

I don't want to be that annoying person cramming people into a room, but if they're not staying the night, using the pools, and will only be in the room with someone on the reservation... is it that big of deal to have visitors? Or should I be making different arrangements? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nonsuch

aymekae said:


> ...I don't want to be that annoying person cramming people into a room, but if they're not staying the night, using the pools, and will only be in the room with someone on the reservation... is it that big of deal to have visitors?


Your plan sounds great 
The layout of the 1-bedroom, with a second full bath, is excellent for entertaining.

Good luck with your view request


----------



## JoRo

So we were shocked tonight to learn our extra night actually came through in July - good news!  However we are a little bummed that we arent staying at the DLH (wanted to play in new pool) on the concierge floor but more money for fun stuff.

So my question can you or has anyone been able to sign up for concierge while staying GCV/DVC - or is this off limits to us?

We thought it might be fun if we were for part of the trip.  We are going for 6 nights in July and know its going to be super busy so we are going to relax enjoy pools, parades etc.

Also a little surprised neither DH nor I received an email our waitlist came through....good thing I checked tonight.


----------



## Nonsuch

JoRo said:


> So my question can you or has anyone been able to sign up for concierge while staying GCV/DVC - or is this off limits to us?


I have always "heard" it was not possible to add concierge, but have never actually tried to add it.  It would be nice to be able to add concierge to short Studio trips.  I usually bring so much food for 1-bedroom trips, I could almost run my own concierge lounge


----------



## Bug715

JoRo said:


> So my question can you or has anyone been able to sign up for concierge while staying GCV/DVC - or is this off limits to us?



I know that at WDW you can't add on concierge for an additional cost. I'm guessing it would be the same at DL. 


I just put myself on the waitlist for my first stay at VGC!! So glad I'm in my 7 month window I didn't think it would ever get here. The 10th & 16th are the 2 days that aren't available so hopefully people will cancel. If not we will just have to move around a bit. Plus this gives us an excuse to stay at the DLH for a night. SOOOO excited!!!!!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Bug715 said:


> I know that at WDW you can't add on concierge for an additional cost. I'm guessing it would be the same at DL.
> 
> 
> I just put myself on the waitlist for my first stay at VGC!! So glad I'm in my 7 month window I didn't think it would ever get here. The 10th & 16th are the 2 days that aren't available so hopefully people will cancel. If not we will just have to move around a bit. Plus this gives us an excuse to stay at the DLH for a night. SOOOO excited!!!!!!


 
Like the two parks being very different so goes with the concierge, you can not get it at DLR unless you are staying in a concierge room in the hotel, concierge is not available to the villa rooms..I have inquired numerous times. Good luck.

Jack


----------



## Bug715

UGH!  I almost got Dec 11th-16th at VGC but I guess I didn't click fast enough. So I'm booked at DLH Dec 10th & VGC 11th-14th. I'm on the waitlist for VGC the 11th-17th. What's the chance that will come through?


----------



## nunzia

Seems like VGC is pretty well booked up in early November. I checked to see if I could upgrade a studio reservation to a 1 BR and only 1 of my days are available in a 1 or 2 BR


----------



## taaren

Bug715 said:


> UGH!  I almost got Dec 11th-16th at VGC but I guess I didn't click fast enough. So I'm booked at DLH Dec 10th & VGC 11th-14th. I'm on the waitlist for VGC the 11th-17th. What's the chance that will come through?


Longer waitlists have a lesser chance. Could you waitlist for just the 14th through 16th? Then maybe do a one night wait list for the either the 16th or 10th if the first one comes through?
I've had single night wait lists come through for VGC but been unsuccessful at 3 night waitlists.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

taaren said:


> Longer waitlists have a lesser chance. Could you waitlist for just the 14th through 16th? Then maybe do a one night wait list for the either the 16th or 10th if the first one comes through?
> I've had single night wait lists come through for VGC but been unsuccessful at 3 night waitlists.



Interesting and good to know.  Thanks.


----------



## Bug715

taaren said:


> Longer waitlists have a lesser chance. Could you waitlist for just the 14th through 16th? Then maybe do a one night wait list for the either the 16th or 10th if the first one comes through?
> I've had single night wait lists come through for VGC but been unsuccessful at 3 night waitlists.



Luckily it was slow at work and I noticed availability for the 14th!  So I'm at VGC Dec 11th-16th. On the 16th I'll put in for a wait list for the night. I'm not too worried about that. If we have to we will get a cheap hotel off property and just store our bags till we are ready to sleep then head to the airport the next day.

Since I can sort of stop worrying about the hotel.... When can I start booking for dining & tours?


----------



## taaren

Bug715 said:


> Luckily it was slow at work and I noticed availability for the 14th!  So I'm at VGC Dec 11th-16th. On the 16th I'll put in for a wait list for the night. I'm not too worried about that. If we have to we will get a cheap hotel off property and just store our bags till we are ready to sleep then head to the airport the next day.
> Since I can sort of stop worrying about the hotel.... When can I start booking for dining & tours?


Congrats! Gotta love online booking. Last trip we did 2 nights DLH (rented points from a member that were expiring imminently, use-or-lose, so it was a good deal for both of us), then 5 nights in our 2 bedroom at VGC, then moved over to the Marriott Anaheim for 2 nights (little under $100/night, they gave us concierge). Really nice way to do a split stay (we also had some people joining us and leaving earlier), love the pool at DLH and the fact that they'll move your luggage for you when you're in the park! Otherwise we often do a last-day check out and move to an airport hotel to save points since the first and last days of our trips are usually long park days trying to get one last time for everything in, plus it means not having to wake up as early to fight traffic to the airport the next day. Dining reservations at DLR are called Priority Seating, and can be made 60 days out, but usually you can find good availability 2 weeks out, or even shorter. Read Hydroguy's DLR for WDW Vets thread in the DLR board stickies.


----------



## Bug715

taaren said:


> Congrats! Gotta love online booking. Last trip we did 2 nights DLH (rented points from a member that were expiring imminently, use-or-lose, so it was a good deal for both of us), then 5 nights in our 2 bedroom at VGC, then moved over to the Marriott Anaheim for 2 nights (little under $100/night, they gave us concierge). Really nice way to do a split stay (we also had some people joining us and leaving earlier), love the pool at DLH and the fact that they'll move your luggage for you when you're in the park! Otherwise we often do a last-day check out and move to an airport hotel to save points since the first and last days of our trips are usually long park days trying to get one last time for everything in, plus it means not having to wake up as early to fight traffic to the airport the next day. Dining reservations at DLR are called Priority Seating, and can be made 60 days out, but usually you can find good availability 2 weeks out, or even shorter. Read Hydroguy's DLR for WDW Vets thread in the DLR board stickies.



Thanks!! I've been meaning to look at that board for a while. Now that I have a "weekend" I'll head over there. 

I'm thinking about booking Carthay Circle for one of our nights since we wanted the WoC dining option plus I need something fun for a specific night of our trip. I know it isn't open yet but I would appreciate any reviews in the coming months if anyone eats there.


----------



## DebbieB

You can now book club level through the Disney Collection (regular rooms).   Starts at 66 points per night (super value season).


----------



## Susie63

Do GCV guests get the fastpasses that the rest of the resort guests receive?
I believe they started this last year.


----------



## Nonsuch

Susie63 said:


> Do GCV guests get the fastpasses that the rest of the resort guests receive?


The promotion was 2 special fastpasses per registered guest, and was available last Summer and again in January/February of this year.

VGC guests also get these passes, I received them in June and January 

I suspect there will be a similar promotion this Summer, so DLR hotel guests are able to experience Carsland without waiting all day


----------



## kikiq

Nonsuch said:


> The promotion was 2 special fastpasses per registered guest, and was available last Summer and again in January/February of this year.
> 
> VGC guests also get these passes, I received them in June and January
> 
> I suspect there will be a similar promotion this Summer, so DLR hotel guests are able to experience Carsland without waiting all day




I booked our anniversary weekend at 11 months not even thinking about Carsland.  When I was yakking about summer plans this weekend, the family  all wanted to know about getting FPs for Carsland since we got them in January. Better check to make sure I put everyone's name on the reservations  We have a 1 bdrm for 3 nights!!


----------



## nunzia

Nonsuch said:


> The promotion was 2 special fastpasses per registered guest, and was available last Summer and again in January/February of this year.
> 
> VGC guests also get these passes, I received them in June and January
> 
> I suspect there will be a similar promotion this Summer, so DLR hotel guests are able to experience Carsland without waiting all day



I'm hoping the same


----------



## sechelt

mbw12 said:


> So..... I posted this on the California board first, but wanted to get my DVCers opinions too! thanks in advance to any responses:
> 
> Back story: Ive been to California (Los angeles) once in 1991. I dont remember much at all other then we went over memorial Day week and it rained...a lot. We own DVC and go to Disney World atleast 2 times a year. We are a family of 4 from NJ...myself, DH, DS 14, DD 12.
> 
> Sooo....now we want to plan a trip for our family and I have LOTS and LOTS of questions:
> 
> 1) Which resort would be best to use our Disney points at? (walking distance to parks, atmosphere, etc)  I should delete this question on this board because I am sure the answer is VGC, but has anyone stayed at the others?
> 
> 2) how many days would we need in the parks TOTAL? We dont need to see and do everything....but want to hit a lot. Is 3 full days enough?
> 
> 3) Driving distance to LA? San Diego? Venice Beach/Santa Monica? Marina Del Rey? Could these all be day trips or would we need to do overnight stays in these areas?
> 
> 4) Must sees: a)obviously Disney parks. b) Hollywood sign, walk of fame, Graumans theater, anythign else in Hollywood? Kids want typical tourist stuff and restaurants, so any suggestions would be great! c) Beverly Hills and Rodeo Drive d) BEACH and ocean.
> 
> 5) Which month is best to go? We want our best shot at great weather....and like I said before, we went over Memorial Day and it rained....lol...just our luck. but serioulsy is Spring (at Easter time) or Summer (either Memorial Day timeframe or the beginning of July) the best time to go?
> 
> I have lots more questions as I am just starting my research now. But thought I would start with my Disers to get some info!




Do you have a favorite tv show?  You could be part of a studio audience for the filming.  We've been able to get tickets for some great shows and the kids loved seeing the actors.  The most recent was Big Bang Theory.  Selection can be poor if you're travelling during hiatus but it's still fun to see what goes into making a tv program.  www.tvtickets.com


----------



## Susie63

Sweet! And now there will be magic mornings everyday if you are a resort guest!


----------



## Nonsuch

kikiq said:


> ...When I was yakking about summer plans this weekend, the family  all wanted to know about getting FPs for Carsland since we got them in January. Better check to make sure I put everyone's name on the reservations  We have a 1 bdrm for 3 nights!!


Add names up to the room limit 
(5 for a 1 bedroom)


----------



## taaren

Nonsuch said:


> The promotion was 2 special fastpasses per registered guest, and was available last Summer and again in January/February of this year.
> 
> VGC guests also get these passes, I received them in June and January
> 
> I suspect there will be a similar promotion this Summer, so DLR hotel guests are able to experience Carsland without waiting all day


I'm going to guess that they will not be repeating this promotion since they are doing the DCA Magic Mornings for resort guests now, according to today's DIS blog announcement.

I'm super excited that its starting on 6/18 which will be day 2 of our 3 day DL trip!


----------



## ToodlesRN

We just got back from a 9 day stay that was spilt 
First night Paradise pier (no room at the GCV)
next 3 nights GCV studio in 5504 a great view room
1 night in Carlsbad to see family and Legoland
2 nights GCV
1 night disneyland hotel (no rooms at GCV)

It was a great stay until we arrived back at the villas Saturday eve, checked in our room didn't get any of my requested rooms which was ok since we scored the first time around. We walked into our room and it had the most horrid smell ever, called the front desk and was told the is completely full and nothing they can do about the smell, insisted that maintenance, housekeeping or a manger come up to assess the issue. Housekeeping came up and yep, indeed a bad order was in the room they sprayed orderizer all over and again we couldn't be moved. Had to live with the smell all night, a dvc specialist called first thing in the morning, they said they would pay for our breakfast if they can come up and do a deep cleaning for a couple hours, I asked to be moved to another room was told it wouldn't happen until after 4pm. I said that wouldn't work as the baby needed to return for a nap. I then asked if we can be moved to Disneyland hotel since our last night would be there, he checked into and said that I would loose my 20 points for the GCV and then have to fork over an additional 37 points for DLR. I was not falling for that as this room was not guest ready due to it's condition and we should have never had to stay in it. I hung up and called DVC to see what they can do an minute later the DVC specialist called the room to offer us to be moved to DLR complimentary (no DVC involved) and continue our stay in the same room until check out. I took that deal as I didn't want to keep moving rooms around. I was almost in tears with this happening as it was Mothers day and it was starting out not looking good. When we arrived at the DLR we were upgraded compliments of the manager to the fantasy building with a pool view. It was a wonderful ending to our stay and the nightmare it started out to be. 

I was just surprised that the cast members didn't want to work with a dvc member or try to accommodate a guest to another room even if it was in the regular hotel side. It was like they didn't even care of the problems that the room had. It was not in any condition to stay in with that smell. Bad PR in my book for DVC. The dvc specialist even mentioned several times, that being moved has nothing to do with DVC it was a courtesy of Disney resorts to do that and with it being mothers day weekend he wanted our stay to be magical.


----------



## MrShiny

We just got back from 4 nights in a GCV studio after my conference (had a concierge room at DLH for that - even better, I got to visit the Adventureland suite which was our group's President's room).

Studio 1509 - interesting view - instead of just leaving it open to the back of the pool area, they built up a berm of ferns - so the patio looked out on a mound of dirt and plants!  

Great weather.  Glimpse into Cars Land makes me want to go back!


----------



## taaren

ToodlesRN said:


> It was a great stay until we arrived back at the villas Saturday eve, checked in our room didn't get any of my requested rooms which was ok since we scored the first time around. We walked into our room and it had the most horrid smell ever, called the front desk and was told the is completely full and nothing they can do about the smell, insisted that maintenance, housekeeping or a manger come up to assess the issue. Housekeeping came up and yep, indeed a bad order was in the room they sprayed orderizer all over and again we couldn't be moved. Had to live with the smell all night, a dvc specialist called first thing in the morning, they said they would pay for our breakfast if they can come up and do a deep cleaning for a couple hours, I asked to be moved to another room was told it wouldn't happen until after 4pm. I said that wouldn't work as the baby needed to return for a nap. I then asked if we can be moved to Disneyland hotel since our last night would be there, he checked into and said that I would loose my 20 points for the GCV and then have to fork over an additional 37 points for DLR. I was not falling for that as this room was not guest ready due to it's condition and we should have never had to stay in it. I hung up and called DVC to see what they can do an minute later the DVC specialist called the room to offer us to be moved to DLR complimentary (no DVC involved) and continue our stay in the same room until check out. I took that deal as I didn't want to keep moving rooms around. I was almost in tears with this happening as it was Mothers day and it was starting out not looking good. When we arrived at the DLR we were upgraded compliments of the manager to the fantasy building with a pool view. It was a wonderful ending to our stay and the nightmare it started out to be.
> 
> I was just surprised that the cast members didn't want to work with a dvc member or try to accommodate a guest to another room even if it was in the regular hotel side. It was like they didn't even care of the problems that the room had. It was not in any condition to stay in with that smell. Bad PR in my book for DVC. The dvc specialist even mentioned several times, that being moved has nothing to do with DVC it was a courtesy of Disney resorts to do that and with it being mothers day weekend he wanted our stay to be magical.


Oh dear. I'm so sorry you had trouble with the villa! (I hope they fixed the problem with the 2nd villa .... was it a studio?) Even though I love the location of the VGC better I have noticed the few times we've gotten the opportunity to stay at the DLH the service was a higher standard, the CMs went above-and-beyond when we stayed there (and when our friends stayed there). And its nice that you got to enjoy multiple nights at the DLH, hopefully your family was able to enjoy the new pool.
What was the the smell? Was it a sewer line problem that maintenance needed to fix or just a leftover problem from a previous guest like smoke?
I'm sensitive to smells too so I'd be very upset if I had to spend the night in a room that had an intolerable smell. Personally I think I would have demanded a GCH hotel room as soon as I walked into the villa if my studio was not habitable. Glad MS got it sorted out for you!
Did you like the ease of the split stay from PPH to VGC then from VGC to DLH? We got to spend a few nights at DLH before VGC last trip, and it was so great to check out, head to the parks, then go back to our villa an just call for the bags even though the tips definitely added up!


----------



## ToodlesRN

taaren said:


> Oh dear. I'm so sorry you had trouble with the villa! (I hope they fixed the problem with the 2nd villa .... was it a studio?) Even though I love the location of the VGC better I have noticed the few times we've gotten the opportunity to stay at the DLH the service was a higher standard, the CMs went above-and-beyond when we stayed there (and when our friends stayed there). And its nice that you got to enjoy multiple nights at the DLH, hopefully your family was able to enjoy the new pool.
> What was the the smell? Was it a sewer line problem that maintenance needed to fix or just a leftover problem from a previous guest like smoke?
> I'm sensitive to smells too so I'd be very upset if I had to spend the night in a room that had an intolerable smell. Personally I think I would have demanded a GCH hotel room as soon as I walked into the villa if my studio was not habitable. Glad MS got it sorted out for you!
> Did you like the ease of the split stay from PPH to VGC then from VGC to DLH? We got to spend a few nights at DLH before VGC last trip, and it was so great to check out, head to the parks, then go back to our villa an just call for the bags even though the tips definitely added up!



Taaren,
It was a studio we had booked, my husband swore it was a urine smell in the carpet and I smelled a strong maple syrup smell housekeeping thought it was a food smell too. Which they cleaned the microwave but it was embedded in the cabinets, walls and carpet. The kids got to enjoy the new pool at DLH! It was a great stay we had a room with the headboard that lights up showing fireworks, don't know if it's in all the rooms now? Know it wasn't before the remodel. I didn't like jumping around hotels with 2 kids in tow, but GCV didn't have rooms on the 2 nights we needed. With my Asthma and allergies I told them I can't stay in this room and even after they deep cleaned it the chemical smells are enough to set my asthma off. I am very sensitive to smells and the syrup smell drives me crazy!!

I just hope that they put the room out of commission to throughly clean it and not just do a regular clean and give it to the next guest waiting.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Got a room at VGC in December!  3 nights in a 1 bedroom since the studio was all booked up.  Now we just need to find a hotel for the other nights.  
What is everyone's opinion on 3 nights in a 1 bedroom?  Do you think it's worth it?  This is a special trip to celebrate me graduating from nursing school in December so I don't feel too bad about using the large amount of points it required as we really can't afford the flights to Aulani or WDW like we had wanted to this year.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Got a room at VGC in December!  3 nights in a 1 bedroom since the studio was all booked up.  Now we just need to find a hotel for the other nights.
> What is everyone's opinion on 3 nights in a 1 bedroom?  Do you think it's worth it?  This is a special trip to celebrate me graduating from nursing school in December so I don't feel too bad about using the large amount of points it required as we really can't afford the flights to Aulani or WDW like we had wanted to this year.



I say if you have the points then book it!!!  Of course you might never want to go back to a studio!


----------



## DizDays

As the PP said, one bedrooms are addictive.  After staying in one bedrooms, I thought I'd book a quick trip with my DH and save some points, so I booked a studio.  He told me to never do that again.  After a long day at the parks, the soaking tub is heavenly - not to mention the king size bed and the divided room privacy.  Enjoy!


----------



## franandaj

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Got a room at VGC in December!  3 nights in a 1 bedroom since the studio was all booked up.  Now we just need to find a hotel for the other nights.
> What is everyone's opinion on 3 nights in a 1 bedroom?  Do you think it's worth it?  This is a special trip to celebrate me graduating from nursing school in December so I don't feel too bad about using the large amount of points it required as we really can't afford the flights to Aulani or WDW like we had wanted to this year.





DizDays said:


> As the PP said, one bedrooms are addictive.  After staying in one bedrooms, I thought I'd book a quick trip with my DH and save some points, so I booked a studio.  He told me to never do that again.  After a long day at the parks, the soaking tub is heavenly - not to mention the king size bed and the divided room privacy.  Enjoy!



This is so true, we started out staying in 1 bedrooms in Florida, but couldn't justify the luxury in California when it was already a luxury to stay over in the first place.  Now we only stay in one bedrooms and larger, period!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

franandaj said:


> This is so true, we started out staying in 1 bedrooms in Florida, but couldn't justify the luxury in California when it was already a luxury to stay over in the first place.  Now we only stay in one bedrooms and larger, period!



Well if I start staying in one bedrooms I'm going to need a whole lot more points!!!!


----------



## nunzia

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Well if I start staying in one bedrooms I'm going to need a whole lot more points!!!!



 so am now on a 4-6 month waiting list to buy more


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

nunzia said:


> so am now on a 4-6 month waiting list to buy more



My problem is that I can't decide which resort to buy at ....


----------



## nunzia

Grumpy Grandma said:


> My problem is that I can't decide which resort to buy at ....



There are resorts that aren't VGC??


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

nunzia said:


> There are resorts that aren't VGC??


----------



## ACDSNY

nunzia said:


> There are resorts that aren't VGC??


 
 I guess we could let Aulani be second.


----------



## franandaj

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Well if I start staying in one bedrooms I'm going to need a whole lot more points!!!!



We did some major addons last year and with the way I keep canceling my Florida trips, we can afford the one bedrooms if they are available!



Grumpy Grandma said:


> My problem is that I can't decide which resort to buy at ....



Those other ones are a piece cake to get at 7 months (except Jambo concierge), VGC is near impossible @ 7 months.

Anyone interested in a one bedroom for June 5-7 @ $10pp? I don't know how many points it is, but I might not need it and I hate to have more points go into holding!


----------



## australiankaren

HI there
looking at booking studio for mon-sat beginning of FEB..we are BLT & VB owners, so what are our chances????
If we cant stay there, what other suggestions do you recommend?? We really want to stay on site.
Would we have a better chance trying to waitlist studio and get 1 bedroom just in case???
Thanks


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

franandaj said:


> We did some major addons last year and with the way I keep canceling my Florida trips, we can afford the one bedrooms if they are available!
> 
> 
> 
> Those other ones are a piece cake to get at 7 months (except Jambo concierge), VGC is near impossible @ 7 months.
> 
> Anyone interested in a one bedroom for June 5-7 @ $10pp? I don't know how many points it is, but I might not need it and I hate to have more points go into holding!



Wow I wish I could use that reservation.  I'll be in Marina del Rey May 26th - June 3rd staying with my daughter.  We are traveling with an old dog of ours so no staying in hotels for us this trip.  I'm so sorry that you might have to cancel another trip .... I really hope that Fran will be better by then and you'll be able to enjoy your time at VGC!  

I would like to purchase at VGC ... I understand how hard it is to get in there at the 7 month window.  I did manage to get into 4 different WDW resorts at the 7 month window for my Oct trip.  I really would like to buy resale this time but not too many VGC contracts come up on the resale market.

Again my fingers are crossed that you'll get your June trip .... you certainly deserve it!


----------



## sechelt

australiankaren said:


> HI there
> looking at booking studio for mon-sat beginning of FEB..we are BLT & VB owners, so what are our chances????
> If we cant stay there, what other suggestions do you recommend?? We really want to stay on site.
> Would we have a better chance trying to waitlist studio and get 1 bedroom just in case???
> Thanks



Just checked and so far studios, 1 bdrm and 2 bdrm are all available for early February.


----------



## franandaj

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Wow I wish I could use that reservation.  I'll be in Marina del Rey May 26th - June 3rd staying with my daughter.  We are traveling with an old dog of ours so no staying in hotels for us this trip.  I'm so sorry that you might have to cancel another trip .... I really hope that Fran will be better by then and you'll be able to enjoy your time at VGC!
> 
> Again my fingers are crossed that you'll get your June trip .... you certainly deserve it!



Well perhaps we might be able use it after all.


----------



## australiankaren

sechelt said:


> Just checked and so far studios, 1 bdrm and 2 bdrm are all available for early February.



thanks so much...we just nabbed an awesome airfare from sydney, so this is a "rush" trip for us (sad really that 9 months is rushed) we normally plan up to 2 years ahead...so I'm just freaking out a tad that we wont get in at GCV....we love BLT, but would like to try elsewhere......and DH loves the idea of using our newly attained resale vero beach points on such a great location.

thanks again


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

franandaj said:


> Well perhaps we might be able use it after all.



That is great news!!!


----------



## Spencerfamilynj

We are very excited, going to Disneyland this August and got a 1 bedroom villa.  Having never been there, can DVC members get the Disney Dining plan at Disneyland?  Is it worth it if I can get it?  Thanks in advance for the great advice!


----------



## Nonsuch

Spencerfamilynj said:


> We are very excited, going to Disneyland this August and got a 1 bedroom villa.  Having never been there, can DVC members get the Disney Dining plan at Disneyland?  Is it worth it if I can get it?  Thanks in advance for the great advice!


Unlike WDW, the Dining Plan does not seem to be very popular at DLR.  I don't know anyone who has ever used it.

AP discounts can quickly add up for table service restaurants, but the new price increases make it difficult to save on only one trip.


----------



## MrShiny

At Disneyland, i think the Disney Dining Plan is only available to those who book vacation packages directly with Disney.

Do call RIGHT NOW and bok a meal at Carthay Circle though!  Expensive, but it looks t be worth it!


----------



## franandaj

The dining plan at DLR is nothing like the WDW version. It is a voucher system and does not provide a good value from what I've heard. Since a lot of locals visit, many don't want the hassle of reservations so must of the TS restaurants are often walk up, except in peak crowd seasons.


----------



## Spencerfamilynj

Thanks for the information.  We are going August 5-11, our first trip (although the ticket price increase is an ouch!) and don't know how soon we will be getting back again in the future.  Have a few places we wish to eat at and it is hard to find information on the package.  Honestly, not having to book meals 6 months in advance is somewhat pleasurable.


----------



## MrLincoln

franandaj said:


> The dining plan at DLR is nothing like the WDW version. It is a voucher system and does not provide a good value from what I've heard. Since a lot of locals visit, many don't want the hassle of reservations so must of the TS restaurants are often walk up, except in peak crowd seasons.



Yep, the DLR dining plan is definitely not worth the extra cost.

Late to this thread, but fran, if you'll forgive me for a little online dropping of the eaves, are you still planning on going to the VGC June 5-7?


----------



## franandaj

MrLincoln said:


> Yep, the DLR dining plan is definitely not worth the extra cost.
> 
> Late to this thread, but fran, if you'll forgive me for a little online dropping of the eaves, are you still planning on going to the VGC June 5-7?



We decided we would go ahead and use the room.  We have a friend who needs a lot of Disney Education.  We did a three night trip in February and barely scratched the surface so we decided, we'll take her back again.  

I have 202 points in holding from canceling my May WDW trip, I don't want to lose any more!


----------



## MrLincoln

She has a pretty good friend, I'd say. 

I was curious because I've been looking the last two weeks to rent out points for a studio/one-bedroom at the VGC some time in that first week of June--my wife and I are going June 2 through June 8 for my birthday and are expecting to meet six other members of my family over there--and have had no luck whatsoever finding any availability.

Not just at that time, but for the next six months.

Now we're going to try for late December as soon as the seven-month booking window opens for non-DVC members and see where that gets us.  Maybe we'll have better luck for our anniversary, who knows!

I hope you and your friend have a magical time.  I really am rather envious.  That resort is spectacular.  I keep telling my wife, "One day, one day we'll stay there."  It's been two years now, and she's tired of hearing it from me.


----------



## franandaj

Originally I said it would be CRAZY to buy points at the VGC, we live in Long Beach 25 minutes away at best and certainly no more than an hour with traffic.  However, of all the DVC preoperties we have more points here than any other resort and still want more points!!!!!

I know it's crazy, but I have become addicted to staying during F&W and and lots of other events that happen periodically throughout the year!


----------



## nunzia

Speaking of Carthay...I forget how long in advance WOC dining reservations can be made..60 days? or is it 30? We want to try the Carthay WOC dining thing and am sure will need to book on the dot of the day we can.


----------



## Lizzim

Quick question - do DVC members have to pay for parking while staying at the Grand Californian Villas?


----------



## JimmyJam838

It is free parking for DVC members unless something has changed since December.


----------



## blackjackdelta

JimmyJam838 said:


> It is free parking for DVC members unless something has changed since December.


 
We were there in August and had to pay.

Jack


----------



## Breyean

blackjackdelta said:


> We were there in August and had to pay.
> 
> Jack



We were there last Oct and did not have to pay.


----------



## Nonsuch

blackjackdelta said:


> We were there in August and had to pay.


That's odd.
I have not had to pay for self-parking for any VGC visit.  Most recently March of this year


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> That's odd.
> I have not had to pay for self-parking for any VGC visit.  Most recently March of this year



Plus, let me add, we stayed at PP on points last year as well and didn't pay for parking then either. When we checked in the CM made a point to tell us DVC took care of the parking fee for members.


----------



## JimmyJam838

blackjackdelta said:


> We were there in August and had to pay.
> 
> Jack



Jack,
Didn't you rent points though?  Those who rent points do not get the perks of the DVC members.


----------



## blackjackdelta

JimmyJam838 said:


> Jack,
> Didn't you rent points though? Those who rent points do not get the perks of the DVC members.


 
I did.. I got the "welcome home", I was given hotel keys that said "DVC Member", I was treated like royality the number of times I have been there...asked the wife to find the bill and we did pay for parking, it was Valet...my mistake..renters do get member priledges.

Jack


----------



## Nonsuch

blackjackdelta said:


> ...asked the wife to find the bill and we did pay for parking, it was Valet...my mistake..renters do get member priledges.


Club 33 membership includes free valet parking


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nonsuch said:


> Club 33 membership includes free valet parking


 

Wish I were

Jack


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> Club 33 membership includes free valet parking



I've heard they only get that when dining at the Club, not for hotel stays.


----------



## hjgaus

Lizzim said:


> Quick question - do DVC members have to pay for parking while staying at the Grand Californian Villas?



Although the answer has already been established thought some of you would like to know - 
Just got back from our annual LONG weekend stay in the GRAND Villa and had so many of us coming @ different times or day that I asked the greeter at the front entrance she said " the FIRST 2 cars for DVC members are FREE in self parking but after that is $15. so I parked valet for earlier check in ($22 per day) while my husband came later and self parked(his car FREE) my SIL even later that day and did self parking(her car FREE) my friend & her family did valet($22 per day) and LAST but not least my brother in law came 2 days later in self parking($15) Valet will charge the room with the credit card attached to (MINE) So I paid Disney and my guests pay me. They also check ID to make sure your on the ressie list which all were.


----------



## JoRo

Hi

Does anyone know if there are rules at our hotel about decorating the doors?  I think a little scotch tape would be ok? I know our kids would LOVE to see the door decorated...


We had a lot of fun doing that on the disney cruise where there were a  group of folks who decorated the doors and did fish extenders.  

So we are SOOOO EXCITED for our July trip, even being a week in a studio! 

Thanks


----------



## JimmyJam838

I've seen them decorated during the Christmas season before, but don't know what the actual official policy is.


----------



## SplashMom

We are hoping to have our first DVC stay at the Grand Californian next May.  We will likely try for a studio and I'm hoping for two weeks although I realize they may be difficult.  I'll be ready to book at the 7 month mark.  We've never done DL so it will be exciting.  Anyone have any advice on locations to request within the resort?  This thread is so long...I will read it all over the next few months but I'm just trying to gather some info.  Any advice on attractions and resort tips are appreciated!!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

SplashMom said:


> We are hoping to have our first DVC stay at the Grand Californian next May.  We will likely try for a studio and I'm hoping for two weeks although I realize they may be difficult.  I'll be ready to book at the 7 month mark.  We've never done DL so it will be exciting.  Anyone have any advice on locations to request within the resort?  This thread is so long...I will read it all over the next few months but I'm just trying to gather some info.  Any advice on attractions and resort tips are appreciated!!



Good luck!  I was on the the computer at 5am pacific time ready to book and as I did someone beat me by 30 or so seconds on the studio.  We ended up having to get a 1 bedroom and stay off site part of the trip.
Best of luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## EEyorelover22

My family and I are so missing this wonderful place!
It will go down as the BEST vacation we ever had.

It was AMAZING!!! 
Wish we could go back!


----------



## Cinderpamela

SplashMom said:


> We are hoping to have our first DVC stay at the Grand Californian next May.  We will likely try for a studio and I'm hoping for two weeks although I realize they may be difficult.  I'll be ready to book at the 7 month mark.  We've never done DL so it will be exciting.  Anyone have any advice on locations to request within the resort?  This thread is so long...I will read it all over the next few months but I'm just trying to gather some info.  Any advice on attractions and resort tips are appreciated!!



This is a great link to a map/overlay that Nonsuch did... it shows the rooms while looking at the building.... if you want a room with a WOC view, this is a great guide, just look for the photo labeled "View from Paradise Pier (Jumpin' Jellyfish)" and obviously higher floors are better.


http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40801204&postcount=597


----------



## Chereya

So Happy!  Just rented points for a 2 bedroom VGC for April 2013!!  I am hoping that DH will finally agree that we should buy DVC after we get a chance to stay there!  Wish me luck  this is the first time we are taking my in-laws to Disney.  We normally go with my family who are pretty good at doing Disney (my way! ) but thought we needed to switch it up in the name of fairness. At least my brother in law will be there so I can train him to be my FP runner.


----------



## luv2sleep

Put my name on the VGC waiting list today!  So excited!  My guide said because I want a specific UY (June) it will take a few months. That's ok!  I'm in this for the long haul. I can wait.  I will be new to DVC. Looking forward to eventually hearing the words: "Welcome Home"!  Glad to have found this thread!  Such great information here!


----------



## ACDSNY

luv2sleep said:


> Put my name on the VGC waiting list today! So excited! My guide said because I want a specific UY (June) it will take a few months. That's ok! I'm in this for the long haul. I can wait.  I will be new to DVC. Looking forward to eventually hearing the words: "Welcome Home"!  Glad to have found this thread! Such great information here!


 
Hoping it's a short wait, you'll love owning the VGC.


----------



## Breyean

luv2sleep said:


> Put my name on the VGC waiting list today!  So excited!  My guide said because I want a specific UY (June) it will take a few months. That's ok!  I'm in this for the long haul. I can wait.  I will be new to DVC. Looking forward to eventually hearing the words: "Welcome Home"!  Glad to have found this thread!  Such great information here!



I did the same thing last year, twice. First time I waited about 4 months; second time about 1 month. Also June UY.

I think they are pretty aggressive in buying back VGC, so when you see some June UY resales posted for sale, keep you fingers crossed - it might bring one step closer to getting your points.

Good luck.


----------



## luv2sleep

Breyean said:


> I did the same thing last year, twice. First time I waited about 4 months; second time about 1 month. Also June UY.
> 
> I think they are pretty aggressive in buying back VGC, so when you see some June UY resales posted for sale, keep you fingers crossed - it might bring one step closer to getting your points.
> 
> Good luck.



Good to hear!  He said it could be 4, 6 or 8 months.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Does anyone know if VGC has an October use year?  My SSR is Oct so it would be handy if both my contracts were the same.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Does anyone know if VGC has an October use year?  My SSR is Oct so it would be handy if both my contracts were the same.



Yes there is but it was not a common one.  I think June has the most.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes there is but it was not a common one.  I think June has the most.



Thanks ... that's me an uncommon lady!


----------



## drujaz

We're set for a 5 day trip starting this Sunday.  I have requested for rooms 5506, 4506 and 3522 as my order of preference as I want to be close to the elevator if possible.  

Question on the 2-BR rooms, what type of coffee pot is in there and what type of filters are required? I read on a previous post that the Grand Villas have a 12-cup pot that uses the cone style filters.  Is that the same for the 2-BRs also?

Thanks in advance.  Gotta have my cup of coffee in the morning!!!


----------



## JimmyJam838

don't see a delete option


----------



## MrLincoln

Non-DVC member currently waitlisting Veteran's Day weekend and New Year's Eve in a studio at the VGC.  Will snatch and rent points for whichever time comes available first.

Wish me luck!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

MrLincoln said:


> Non-DVC member currently waitlisting Veteran's Day weekend and New Year's Eve in a studio at the VGC.  Will snatch and rent points for whichever time comes available first.
> 
> Wish me luck!



You are going to need a lot of pixie dust for New Year's Eve.  Veteran's Day weekend is going to be a popular time, too.  I'd make backup plans if I were you.


----------



## hjgaus

drujaz said:


> We're set for a 5 day trip starting this Sunday.  I have requested for rooms 5506, 4506 and 3522 as my order of preference as I want to be close to the elevator if possible.
> 
> Question on the 2-BR rooms, what type of coffee pot is in there and what type of filters are required? I read on a previous post that the Grand Villas have a 12-cup pot that uses the cone style filters.  Is that the same for the 2-BRs also?
> 
> Thanks in advance.  Gotta have my cup of coffee in the morning!!!



We were just there last weekend (room 4522) and 2 coffee makers were there. I don't know why but this worked in our favor cuz my SIL had regular Folgers while my husband preferred the stronger french roast. Although I only brought the basket filters, I used in the cone shape filter as well. Slightly messy but coffee was fine.


----------



## Chereya

hjgaus said:


> We were just there last weekend (room 4522) and 2 coffee makers were there. I don't know why but this worked in our favor cuz my SIL had regular Folgers while my husband preferred the stronger french roast. Although I only brought the basket filters, I used in the cone shape filter as well. Slightly messy but coffee was fine.



Speaking of bringing coffee filters from home, has there been a list posted earlier in the thread of things to bring from home vs what is already provided and/or what one might like to bring in terms of personal brand preference?


----------



## drujaz

hjgaus said:


> We were just there last weekend (room 4522) and 2 coffee makers were there. I don't know why but this worked in our favor cuz my SIL had regular Folgers while my husband preferred the stronger french roast. Although I only brought the basket filters, I used in the cone shape filter as well. Slightly messy but coffee was fine.



Thanks for the insight, hjgaus.  We use the basket filters and didn't want to go buy cone ones if we didn't need them.



Chereya said:


> Speaking of bringing coffee filters from home, has there been a list posted earlier in the thread of things to bring from home vs what is already provided and/or what one might like to bring in terms of personal brand preference?



This would be a great idea!  Or if DVC posted a list on their sight would be good also.  I seem to remember somewhere where there is a list. not sure if its on this thread or another site...

It looks like the DVC site does have the information of whats in the rooms.  Just doesn't provide much details:
http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/member...mbersGrandCalifornianAccommodationsDetailPage


----------



## hjgaus

Speaking of bringing coffee filters from home, has there been a list posted earlier in the thread of things to bring from home vs what is already provided and/or what one might like to bring in terms of personal brand preference?


I did see a list some where but I can tell you what I chose to bring from my previous experiences. This depends on how long your stay is as well as how much time you spend using the kitchen.

1. extra paper towel roll 
2. zip loc plastic bags (various sizes) foil
3. extra coffee filters (they usually have the basket type filtered coffee makers but it is easier to make shift this into the cone shape than the reverse)
4. cooking oil or spray
5. extra dish washer detergent (last year lots of cooking/washing dishes for 4 day stay & 10 guests)
6. LARGE plastic cups (they only provide glass ware and are small)
7. kitchen towel (last visit only 1 was provided; 2 would be better so 1 washes while other in use)
8. 1 GREAT NON STICK FRYING PAN ( if you live close by and want to bring it, their pans are not that good)
9.  NON KITCHEN RELATED - air fresheners for bathrooms. (personal issue for my family)
10. extra laundry detergent (also personal decision)

This reminds me to go over this list in 2 weeks for our trip to Aulani. I believe I shall be purchasing most items when we arrive.


----------



## mac_tlc

Breyean said:


> I did the same thing last year, twice. First time I waited about 4 months; second time about 1 month. Also June UY.
> 
> I think they are pretty aggressive in buying back VGC, so when you see some June UY resales posted for sale, keep you fingers crossed - it might bring one step closer to getting your points.
> 
> Good luck.



I am seriously considering buying VGC, even though we are 3000 miles away. I have an April UY, but I would consider having different use years in order to grab a VGC resale -- I wouldn't consider a different UY for any other resort, but its so hard to find any VGC resales, let alone an April UY. We were there in April and absolutely loved it. Really need that 11 month priority window. 

mac_tlc


----------



## Breyean

mac_tlc said:


> I am seriously considering buying VGC, even though we are 3000 miles away. I have an April UY, but I would consider having different use years in order to grab a VGC resale -- I wouldn't consider a different UY for any other resort, but its so hard to find any VGC resales, let alone an April UY. We were there in April and absolutely loved it. Really need that 11 month priority window.
> 
> mac_tlc



When we bought in 1993 at OKW we lived in NY so never had a problem getting there twice a year. Of course the free park tickets we got for the first 7 years didn't hurt, either.

Then we moved to AZ and started going to DLR more often than WDW. Initially we used points to stay at the GC hotel (before the DVC part was added) and still managed a trip every few years to WDW.

Now we own at VGC as well as OKW. In the past year we've used points for an Alaskan cruise, a GV at OKW for the marathon, one visit last October to DLR, and we have another VGC stay planned for July, another in September, plus another short trip to WDW in November.

My point is, even with the distances involved, it can be done and it's great to be a bi-coastal DVD member.

Good luck!


----------



## Chereya

hjgaus said:


> Speaking of bringing coffee filters from home, has there been a list posted earlier in the thread of things to bring from home vs what is already provided and/or what one might like to bring in terms of personal brand preference?
> 
> 
> I did see a list some where but I can tell you what I chose to bring from my previous experiences. This depends on how long your stay is as well as how much time you spend using the kitchen.
> 
> 1. extra paper towel roll
> 2. zip loc plastic bags (various sizes) foil
> 3. extra coffee filters (they usually have the basket type filtered coffee makers but it is easier to make shift this into the cone shape than the reverse)
> 4. cooking oil or spray
> 5. extra dish washer detergent (last year lots of cooking/washing dishes for 4 day stay & 10 guests)
> 6. LARGE plastic cups (they only provide glass ware and are small)
> 7. kitchen towel (last visit only 1 was provided; 2 would be better so 1 washes while other in use)
> 8. 1 GREAT NON STICK FRYING PAN ( if you live close by and want to bring it, their pans are not that good)
> 9.  NON KITCHEN RELATED - air fresheners for bathrooms. (personal issue for my family)
> 10. extra laundry detergent (also personal decision)
> 
> This reminds me to go over this list in 2 weeks for our trip to Aulani. I believe I shall be purchasing most items when we arrive.



Thank you hjgaus for sharing your packing list with us!!  

For Aulani - there's a Wal-Mart in Pearl City between the airport and Aulani where you can get some supplies and hop back onto the freeway without too much detouring trouble.   The Wal-Marts in Hawaii are pretty new and non-ghetto so I don't have any issues with shopping there.  You could also pick up beach gear (snorkeling stuff, sunscreen, aloe gel, etc) instead of paying to rent or pick up other necessities that you don't want to take up precious luggage space.  Or, there's also a Target in Kapolei which I have not personally been to but all Targets are pretty much the same so you should find anything you need there, too.


----------



## hjgaus

Your very welcome Chereya! Thank you for the Aulani tip! I'm trying to pre-plan a little so we don't waste anytime missing the beautiful beaches! We love Hawaii!!!


----------



## Lucille1963

Woo Hooo!!!  We had so much fun last January, we're going again in January 2013!  Just booked us into a studio for 8 nights.  I can't wait!


----------



## ACDSNY

Lucille1963 said:


> Woo Hooo!!! We had so much fun last January, we're going again in January 2013! Just booked us into a studio for 8 nights. I can't wait!


 
Congrats on you booking.  I'm sure you have a great time at one of my favorite places.


----------



## LAWalz23

First time at GCV next month. We are arriving from NY on a Wednesday morning , the 18th, and have two 1 bedroom villas booked. One is regular and one handicapped accessible. Is there any chance that one of the villas might be ready early? My mom has stamina and mobility issues and usually takes a nap in the early afternoon. Thanks for any info.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

We have never been able to check in before 4pm in the 8 times we have stayed there.  We normally plan on check in day being a park or pool day.  The pool loungers are very comfortable.  I've catnapped in them more times than I would like to admit!


----------



## LAWalz23

Thanks for the info and the tip about the lounges at the pool!


----------



## elgerber

Does anyone know if VCG has the new H2O products that I read about on the resorts board?  I read that they are replacing the aquatics.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

LAWalz23 said:


> Thanks for the info and the tip about the lounges at the pool!



With Cars Land opening this week, it is going to be very busy.  If money is no object, there are cabanas available for rent around the pool.  You could close the curtain and your Mom could have total privacy.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

elgerber said:


> Does anyone know if VCG has the new H2O products that I read about on the resorts board?  I read that they are replacing the aquatics.



Not sure what they have at VGC now, but I was shocked to see the grapefruit bergamot at PPH last week.  I had no idea that they had switched to H2O.  I was expecting to see the old mouse ears.


----------



## taaren

LAWalz23 said:


> Is there any chance that one of the villas might be ready early? My mom has stamina and mobility issues and usually takes a nap in the early afternoon. Thanks for any info.


We've gotten lucky and gotten in around noon and two, then a couple of times around four. Because they share housekeeping with the GCH, I get the impression part of it has to do with how many rooms they're turning over in the hotel, because its been later when I've checked in on/near the weekends rather than the weekdays.

I'll be checking in on Sunday, we should arrive around 1pish though that should be a crazy busy day in the parks we're just planning on ooh-ing and ahh-ing at all the improvements and not really getting anything done ride-wise, and probably not even getting into the room until after 4p. So looking forward to my first stay in a studio at my home resort! (We've always had 1 and 2 bedrooms before.)


----------



## dis2cruise

Hi my family owns at okw and are excited to be heading to the grand Californian in jan 2013 for 1 week for the first time ever  We booked an 1 bedroom with the view of the park.  Can someone suggest a few rooms that has a great view so I can request them to member services?


----------



## australiankaren

hi there

just wondering how hard it will be to get 8 nights studio feb 1-9, we are BLT/VB owners so this is my first trip to DLR since 1982 (bet its changed a bit)......

or should I just start looking for off site accommodation as the availability will be horrible.

thanks in advance.....


----------



## mac_tlc

dis2cruise said:


> Hi my family owns at okw and are excited to be heading to the grand Californian in jan 2013 for 1 week for the first time ever  We booked an 1 bedroom with the view of the park.  Can someone suggest a few rooms that has a great view so I can request them to member services?



Disboard member "nonsuch" is the keeper of all things regarding VGC and the views of specific rooms. There is a specific list of 1-bdr units, in order of desirability to request PP views. We used it for our stay in April and got the #1 choice -- room 6502. Here is a link to some pix, 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/49727523@N03/sets/72157630036485062/

mac_tlc


----------



## mac_tlc

dis2cruise said:


> Hi my family owns at okw and are excited to be heading to the grand Californian in jan 2013 for 1 week for the first time ever  We booked an 1 bedroom with the view of the park.  Can someone suggest a few rooms that has a great view so I can request them to member services?



I found the request template we used, courtesy of nonsuch..........


Dear Member Services:

I would like to add a room request to reservation number ______________.
This reservation is for a one-bedroom at the Villas at the Grand Californian Resort

Arrival: _____________
Departure: ____________

Please add this room location request:
"Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View. 
The room order of preference is: 6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502, 2522, 2508, 2502"

I understand that room requests cannot be guaranteed.

Thank You

NAME
DVC Member Number: __________
ADDRESS




mac_tlc


----------



## Lucille1963

dis2cruise said:


> Hi my family owns at okw and are excited to be heading to the grand Californian in jan 2013 for 1 week for the first time ever  We booked an 1 bedroom with the view of the park.  Can someone suggest a few rooms that has a great view so I can request them to member services?



Although it does't have a Paradise Pier view, I loved 5514 with a view of Grizzly Peak, the Tower of Terror and the Cadillac Range.  There are some pics in my trip report.  




Here's a link to the post in my trip report with the most pictures http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45182061&postcount=11




australiankaren said:


> hi there
> 
> just wondering how hard it will be to get 8 nights studio feb 1-9, we are BLT/VB owners so this is my first trip to DLR since 1982 (bet its changed a bit)......
> 
> or should I just start looking for off site accommodation as the availability will be horrible.
> 
> thanks in advance.....



We were in a 1 bedroom this past January for similar dates (Jan 25-Feb) called right at the 7 month mark and were able to book it.  This year we booked a studio for earlier in January (8-16) and had no problems either.  I peeked at the availability last week and the congested time was MLK/Marathon weekend.  Don't give up hope, it could happen!


----------



## Chereya

mac_tlc said:


> I found the request template we used, courtesy of nonsuch..........
> 
> 
> Dear Member Services:
> 
> I would like to add a room request to reservation number ______________.
> This reservation is for a one-bedroom at the Villas at the Grand Californian Resort
> 
> Arrival: _____________
> Departure: ____________
> 
> Please add this room location request:
> "Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
> The room order of preference is: 6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502, 2522, 2508, 2502"
> 
> I understand that room requests cannot be guaranteed.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> NAME
> DVC Member Number: __________
> ADDRESS



Thanks for the blank room request template!  I am renting points through David's and had asked that the Member notate my room requests on the reservation but got resistance to doing so.  I did get a copy of the official Disney confirmation (when I asked if I was supposed to receive any other document) and saw that a name was misspelled.  There were no room requests noted on the official Disney confirmation.  I don't want to be a pest and the trip is far in the future (April 2013).  Should I try following up closer to the trip?  Should I ask David's to ask the Member or just go directly to VGC?


----------



## Spencerfamilynj

Looking for some expert advice.  We are excited about our first ever:trip to Disneyland and staying at GCVs.  We want to spend a day taking a bus tour of Hollywood and Grumman's Chinese Theater.  Does anyone know a good bus tour company?  Do any leave from the hotel directly?  Always know I'll get great advice here - so thanks in advance.


----------



## DebbieB

dis2cruise said:


> Hi my family owns at okw and are excited to be heading to the grand Californian in jan 2013 for 1 week for the first time ever  We booked an 1 bedroom with the view of the park.  Can someone suggest a few rooms that has a great view so I can request them to member services?



FYI - there are no view reservations at VGC like there are at BWV or BLT.   So you can't "book a view of the park".    It's just a request.

Good luck with your request.  We lucked out and got 6504 last year, which faces the park, it was amazing.   My friend checked in at 7:00am (she got there the day before) and repeated our request and it was ready at 9:45am!


----------



## DizDays

DebbieB said:


> FYI - there are no view reservations at VGC like there are at BWV or BLT.   So you can't "book a view of the park".    It's just a request.
> 
> Good luck with your request.  We lucked out and got 6504 last year, which faces the park, it was amazing.   My friend checked in at 7:00am (she got there the day before) and repeated our request and it was ready at 9:45am!



What size villa is 6504?


----------



## mac_tlc

DizDays said:


> What size villa is 6504?



I believe 6504 is a studio.

mac_tlc


----------



## joelnkelly

We just got back from our week long stay at the villas and it was an absolute amazing resort to stay at. anyone who has not yes visited this resort needs to plan at least one trip out to DL.  We are DW natives and loved our trip to DL, it felt so different than the world but in a great way.  We are already planning our return trip in a few years.  First we have to conquer Hawaii!


----------



## ::danielle::

I could use some VGC advice from the "experts."  I would like to rent points to stay at VGC for the week of Labor Day 2013.  On the rent/trade board I rarely see points for VGC to rent.  While I can certainly rent from a non-VGC owner, it means only being able to rent at the 7 month point.  Is it realistic that I can book a 1-bedroom for Labor Day week at the 7 month point? 

I apologize if in advance if I am posting this on the wrong thread!


----------



## panthergirl

We are definitely making a trip next July but I have my doubts that there will be any availability.  Has anyone had luck booking a two bedroom in the busy summer months at the 7 month window?

Just noticed that the question above is quite similar - sorry for the duplication!


----------



## joelnkelly

we booked June at the 7 month mark in a 2 bedroom.


----------



## franandaj

I know another DISer who got a studio this July at 7 months, so it is possible. Also unless you are booking for something like Carsland opening weekend, waitlists often come through.


----------



## Breyean

::danielle:: said:


> I could use some VGC advice from the "experts."  I would like to rent points to stay at VGC for the week of Labor Day 2013.  On the rent/trade board I rarely see points for VGC to rent.  While I can certainly rent from a non-VGC owner, it means only being able to rent at the 7 month point.  Is it realistic that I can book a 1-bedroom for Labor Day week at the 7 month point?
> 
> I apologize if in advance if I am posting this on the wrong thread!



Labor Day weekend is also when they have the Disneyland 1/2 Marathon. VGC rooms go very quickly then.


----------



## DonnaL

We just booked a 1 bdrm for 1/13/13 thru 1/18/13 at VGC.....can't wait....we haven't been to DL before.  Actually, I booked it first thing yesterday morning (6/18) an all nights I needed available.  Now, to read thru all the posts about DL/California Adventure and VGC!!  I've never been one to request specific rooms, however, I do always request a higher floor.  For the first time I used the online booking tool and didn't see anywhere I could make a comment regarding requests.....I guess I'd better make a note to call DVC Member Services tomorrow....now to start looking for airfare!!


----------



## panthergirl

Thanks for all of the helpful replies.  I have some hope!  I wasn't able to get all the days I needed when we came out for the D23 Expo last summer but we're avoiding those dates next year.  Great thread by the way!


----------



## dis2cruise

Thanks everyone for all your quick responses.  Mac__tlc, the form you showed me looks great do I fax it to vgc and if so when should I do this


----------



## Lucille1963

DonnaL said:


> We just booked a 1 bdrm for 1/13/13 thru 1/18/13 at VGC.....can't wait....we haven't been to DL before.  Actually, I booked it first thing yesterday morning (6/18) an all nights I needed available.  Now, to read thru all the posts about DL/California Adventure and VGC!!  I've never been one to request specific rooms, however, I do always request a higher floor.  For the first time I used the online booking tool and didn't see anywhere I could make a comment regarding requests.....I guess I'd better make a note to call DVC Member Services tomorrow....now to start looking for airfare!!



Our trips are overlapping!  We loved staying in a 1 BR this past January (there are a bunch of pics in my TR).

As far as flights, we're using the points from our Southwest CC to cover most of our airfare, but the schedule for January hasn't been released yet.


----------



## RaeofSunshine14

My waitlist for a studio at GCV expired yesterday. Still hoping for a last  minute opening! Anyone have a reservation that they're cancelling soon?


----------



## aymekae

Just had to pop in and share that I booked a 1 bedroom at VGC (my first stay ever!) for next January. We'll be staying for 3 nights, and I've invited my brother and his wife, and my sister, to stay with my husband and I. Normally January is our "sisters trip" but I guess the guys were jealous because some are joining us this go around! The other half of the group will be getting their own hotels, though one sister is trying to exchange her timeshare through RCI to stay at VGC, too.

I about kicked myself this evening when I realized my 7 month window opened this morning (at 5 AM PST!) and I forgot to set an alarm or remind myself in any way. But I needn't have worried, all 3 nights were available. Just glad that the NAMM show is one weekend off from the last few years, or we'd be competing with the marathon as well as MLK Jr. Day.

Thanks, nonsuch, for providing an easy template and the room overlays for reference. Trying not to get my family's hopes up, but we'll be checking in early on a Thursday, so I'm hoping we'll get one of the WOC view rooms. If not, that's fine, I know they have another location somewhere to watch.


----------



## franandaj

aymekae said:


> Just had to pop in and share that I booked a 1 bedroom at VGC (my first stay ever!) for next January. We'll be staying for 3 nights, and I've invited my brother and his wife, and my sister, to stay with my husband and I. Normally January is our "sisters trip" but I guess the guys were jealous because some are joining us this go around! The other half of the group will be getting their own hotels, though one sister is trying to exchange her timeshare through RCI to stay at VGC, too.
> 
> I about kicked myself this evening when I realized my 7 month window opened this morning (at 5 AM PST!) and I forgot to set an alarm or remind myself in any way. But I needn't have worried, all 3 nights were available. *Just glad that the NAMM show is one weekend off from the last few years, or we'd be competing with the marathon as well as MLK Jr. Day.*
> 
> Thanks, nonsuch, for providing an easy template and the room overlays for reference. Trying not to get my family's hopes up, but we'll be checking in early on a Thursday, so I'm hoping we'll get one of the WOC view rooms. If not, that's fine, I know they have another location somewhere to watch.



The NAMM show starts 7 month from today.  I had to check last night because I plan on making Kidani reservations, but we need to be here for it, so now my Kidani window won't open until February.

I hope you enjoy your stay there!


----------



## Nonsuch

aymekae said:


> Thanks, nonsuch, for providing an easy template and the room overlays for reference. Trying not to get my family's hopes up, but we'll be checking in early on a Thursday, so I'm hoping we'll get one of the WOC view rooms.


You are very welcome 

Checking in early is a very good idea.  When you register, be sure to mention it is your first visit.  On my first visit, the Cast Member went into a back room to reassign my room (I did not make a view request in advance).

Although the CM will not tell you your room number, it is printed on the registration form.  Look at the room number and request a change, if needed, before signing.  It never hurts to ask for a different room, and the CM can spend more time with you since registration will not be busy early Thursday morning.


----------



## aymekae

franandaj said:


> The NAMM show starts 7 month from today.  I had to check last night because I plan on making Kidani reservations, but we need to be here for it, so now my Kidani window won't open until February.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your stay there!



Yes, we always schedule our trip to coincide WITH the NAMM Show. My brother-in-law owns a music store, so he's been going for years. A few years ago, we convinced him to bring along my sister so she can go to Disneyland with me and another sister. It's become tradition, and now more of my family is joining next year!



Thanks again, nonsuch, for the great tips! Hoping for some


----------



## franandaj

aymekae said:


> Yes, we always schedule our trip to coincide WITH the NAMM Show. My brother-in-law owns a music store, so he's been going for years. A few years ago, we convinced him to bring along my sister so she can go to Disneyland with me and another sister. It's become tradition, and now more of my family is joining next year!



What sort of store?  Is it a trumpet workshop?  Since we live so close, we avoid Anaheim for the show except to get in, do our business, and get out.  It's crazy that weekend!  We like to attend only on Thursday.


----------



## aymekae

franandaj said:


> What sort of store?  Is it a trumpet workshop?  Since we live so close, we avoid Anaheim for the show except to get in, do our business, and get out.  It's crazy that weekend!  We like to attend only on Thursday.



It's called Mountain Rock Music; it's in Springville, UT. He sells instruments, sheet music, accessories, etc. as well as music lessons. I think he started going back in high school, when his dad was an international accordion distributor (I kid you not). I don't much about the show, except that it's very existence means more time at Disneyland for me! 

I don't know, we haven't found it TOO crazy that weekend, even though a lot of our time has been spent running from one hotel to another picking up and dropping off people! I put my foot down this time and said, I am staying on site, you're welcome to join me or at least stay close enough to WALK and not need a ride!


----------



## mac_tlc

dis2cruise said:


> Thanks everyone for all your quick responses.  Mac__tlc, the form you showed me looks great do I fax it to vgc and if so when should I do this



I e-mailed it to Member Services about 4 months before we arrived. The request was added to the reservation.

mac_tlc


----------



## Disney Princess

We booked our next stay at VGC and can't wait!  We couldn't deicde when to go, and we almost waited too late - we booked at 8 months.  We are going February 5-9.  It'll be our son's first trip.  He'll be about 5-6 months depending on when he arrives.  We were delighted to have the studio available.  We'll have to call back and add his name to the reservation once he has one.  We couldn't give MS a birth date either.  

We are so excited to be heading back to our west coast home soon!


----------



## cpster

Hi everyone,

We're hoping to join the family soon.  How do you all rate the sofa sleepers in the studios?  Are the mini fridges better than the average hotel fridge?  Are there toasters in the units?

Thanks!


----------



## australiankaren

So excited, was so worried I wouldn't get in @ 7 mths. 
We now have a studio, and cant wait.

One more night to book then we are done!


----------



## elgerber

cpster said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're hoping to join the family soon.  How do you all rate the sofa sleepers in the studios?  Are the mini fridges better than the average hotel fridge?  Are there toasters in the units?
> 
> Thanks!



I just slept 5 nights on the sleeper sofa, it was just fine.


----------



## DonnaL

Hi Lucille1963......love the pictures of the 1 bdrm from your trip report....we're also waiting for the SWA schedule to be released before making our air reservations.......we have enough points for one round trip and a one way....we're taking our 11 year old grandson with us.


----------



## australiankaren

Question: Can we charge for meals, stuff etc in the parks to our DVC room key at GCV?? 
Is it the same system as WDW..deluxe resort =$1500 limit??

Thanks heaps


----------



## Nonsuch

australiankaren said:


> Question: Can we charge for meals, stuff etc in the parks to our DVC room key at GCV??
> Is it the same system as WDW..deluxe resort =$1500 limit??


Yes, the room key can be used for payment in the parks and  the hotel.
I don't know about a limit.


----------



## australiankaren

Nonsuch said:


> Yes, the room key can be used for payment in the parks and  the hotel.
> I don't know about a limit.



thanks for that, good to know and I would have hated to ring member services from australia just to ask that little question


----------



## Lucille1963

DonnaL said:


> Hi Lucille1963......love the pictures of the 1 bdrm from your trip report....we're also waiting for the SWA schedule to be released before making our air reservations.......we have enough points for one round trip and a one way....we're taking our 11 year old grandson with us.



Hooray!  I'm glad you liked them.  I just wish I had a fancier camera, perhaps I will by the time our next trip rolls around.  

We have _almost_ enough points for all of our flights to be covered, perhaps we will by the time the window opens up.  The initial Southwest points from the credit card and the AP we had to get on our last trip made this one possible.  

I only wish we could stay in a 1BR again.  We only have enough points for a studio.  I looooovvvveeedd the 1BR!


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Hi all, I'm sure this info is buried in here somewhere - but can someone point me to a good info spot for high/low/medium demand times?  We're hoping to book a trip in 2013, preferably in the first half of June, be we are owners at WDW and won't be able to book until 7 months.  If that's just an incredibly bad time to try, I was going to attempt to talk my husband into something else.....  thoughts?    Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Korea Ears

Is it possible to add the Craftsman lounge to a dvc reservation?  If so, how much?


----------



## blackjackdelta

Korea Ears said:


> Is it possible to add the Craftsman lounge to a dvc reservation? If so, how much?


 
Not that I have ever heard of, concierge is for those specific rooms in the hotel.

Jack


----------



## taaren

aroundtheriverbend said:


> Hi all, I'm sure this info is buried in here somewhere - but can someone point me to a good info spot for high/low/medium demand times?  We're hoping to book a trip in 2013, preferably in the first half of June, be we are owners at WDW and won't be able to book until 7 months.  If that's just an incredibly bad time to try, I was going to attempt to talk my husband into something else.....  thoughts?    Thanks in advance for any help!


Because there are only 48 units (22 2-bedrooms, 22 2-bedroom lock-offs, 2 grand villas), its pretty much high demand time all the time at the VGC. Hmm ... my math is off there ... 

As far as the first few weeks of June, I can only tell you about my experience for booking a weekend trip that I just took 2 weeks ago. I booked the 2nd weekend of June (9-10) at 11 months, then DH's work said he couldn't go until the week after that (17-19) at 8 months out, fully a month before non-VGC owners could book. I was able to grab one night that we wanted, had to wait list for the other. Wait list came through just before 7 months, so a VGC person probably traded it for an Aulani or WDW trip would be my best guess.

People have reported getting rooms at 7 months fairly easily when they wake up and use the online system as soon as its open, then rooms being gone later in the day though. Good luck!

My guess would be that mid to late summer July-mid August might be easier to grab since the point amounts are so much higher. I've never wanted to go in the heat though, always preferred May and October, of which October has always had less availability when I've had to move reservations or add nights.


----------



## Nonsuch

taaren said:


> Because there are only 48 units (22 2-bedrooms, 22 2-bedroom lock-offs, 2 grand villas), its pretty much high demand time all the time at the VGC. Hmm ... my math is off there ...


23 2-bedroom dedicated, 23 2-bedroom lockoff, 2 3-bedroom grand villas 



taaren said:


> My guess would be that mid to late summer July-mid August might be easier to grab since the point amounts are so much higher.


The various point rates serve to balance demand, and with only 48 units demand will generally be very high 
January and February are quite slow, and I have booked several trips on short notice.


----------



## DonnaL

I can only tell you of my own experience when booking at the 7 month window.
I just booked on June 18th for 1/13/13 thru 1/18/13 in a 1 bdrm at VGC.  Had no problem getting it and there were also 2 bdrms available......don't think there were any studios though.


----------



## taaren

Nonsuch said:


> 23 2-bedroom dedicated, 23 2-bedroom lockoff, 2 3-bedroom grand villas
> The various point rates serve to balance demand, and with only 48 units demand will generally be very high
> January and February are quite slow, and I have booked several trips on short notice.


Thanks for fixing my math. I've never tried for late summer, or Jan through April. Only looked/booked in May/June, and Sept-Dec. Thanks for the tip about Jan/Feb! Maybe one of these days we'll add on a night or two adjoining our late January ski trip!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Just wanted to say that I am so glad to be an owner at GCV.  Out of curiosity I looked at availability for the remainder of this year and as of right now there are only 7 open nights, none consecutive.  That 11 month booking window is nice to have!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

DH and I returned last week from an 8-day trip to the DLR in conjunction with the American Library Association's annual conference which was right next door at the Anaheim Convention Center. We stayed at the Grand Californian and got to experience Cars Land just a week after it opened. Thanks to tips from this board, I requested studios 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504, 5510, 4510, 3510, 5516, 4516, 3516 and we got 5504. What a fabulous view of the Paradise Pier area and WOC! I have posted lots of photos with commentary on Flickr at http://www.flickr.com/photos/msla/sets/72157630427550432/

I hope you enjoy my photo travelog!


----------



## Nonsuch

lowe@massed.net said:


> ...Thanks to tips from this board, I requested studios 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504, 5510, 4510, 3510, 5516, 4516, 3516 and we got 5504. What a fabulous view of the Paradise Pier area and WOC!


x504 are the only Studios with WOC view, so you beat the odds


----------



## Longhairbear

boiseflyfisher said:


> Just wanted to say that I am so glad to be an owner at GCV.  Out of curiosity I looked at availability for the remainder of this year and as of right now there are only 7 open nights, none consecutive.  That 11 month booking window is nice to have!



We ran into the same info when trying to book our 2 night trip next week. We got a room at PP on points. We don't own at GVC, so I'm jealous...LOL.


----------



## Susie63

lowe@massed.net said:


> DH and I returned last week from an 8-day trip to the DLR in conjunction with the American Library Association's annual conference which was right next door at the Anaheim Convention Center. We stayed at the Grand Californian and got to experience Cars Land just a week after it opened. Thanks to tips from this board, I requested studios 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504, 5510, 4510, 3510, 5516, 4516, 3516 and we got 5504. What a fabulous view of the Paradise Pier area and WOC! I have posted lots of photos with commentary on Flickr at http://www.flickr.com/photos/msla/sets/72157630427550432/
> 
> I hope you enjoy my photo travelog!



Thanks for the pics! I hope I have some luck and get my x504 room request in February.


----------



## Lizzy'sMom

We are VGC owners, however our next trip we are using points to stay at the Grand Cal - there were no units available for VGC.

My question is, am i still allowed to go to the WOC viewing area in the VGC even tho we are not staying there? we are on a point vacation.  

Any one have any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

Lizzy'sMom said:


> My question is, am i still allowed to go to the WOC viewing area in the VGC even tho we are not staying there? we are on a point vacation.


All GCH guests have access to the WOC viewing patio (not really a "lounge").
It does not matter if you are in the regular hotel or villas, or if you used cash or points.


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> All GCH guests have access to the WOC viewing patio (not really a "lounge").
> It does not matter if you are in the regular hotel or villas, or if you used cash or points.



Yes, when we checked in this past Monday the CM told us the patio was available, and she noted often when they have a convention staying there those people often use it since they might not have park tickets. So they get to see SOME of WOC at least.

BTW, at check in, she commented on our having listed the rooms we preferred and said it makes it easier for them to assign rooms when members do that.

It was about 5:45a, and all we wanted was a room key to be able to do EMH at CA, but she said, Oh, you got a nice room. They texted us around 4p that it was 5510. So, not that bad since we booked the reservation only 3 months ago.

So, thanks for all the info you provide regarding VCG. It's appreciated by us.


----------



## 3inthefamily

Going to Disneyland/So Ca for the first time at the end of August and are staying 6 nights at GCH. Any suggestions for rooms, and how do I make that request? I've never bothered requesting rooms at DW before we just seem to luck out at our home base of BLT!

Thanks!!


----------



## Nonsuch

Breyean said:


> BTW, at check in, she commented on our having listed the rooms we preferred and said it makes it easier for them to assign rooms when members do that.


I thought a list of specific room numbers would be helpful, but it's great to have direct confirmation 


Breyean said:


> It was about 5:45a, and all we wanted was a room key to be able to do EMH at CA, but she said, Oh, you got a nice room. They texted us around 4p that it was 5510.


Your room number is printed on the form you sign when checking in


----------



## Nonsuch

3inthefamily said:


> Going to Disneyland/So Ca for the first time at the end of August and are staying 6 nights at GCH. Any suggestions for rooms, and how do I make that request? I've never bothered requesting rooms at DW before we just seem to luck out at our home base of BLT!


What villa type?
I would be happy to make some suggestions 

I have found it easiest to email a list of rooms to Member Services.


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> I thought a list of specific room numbers would be helpful, but it's great to have direct confirmation
> 
> Your room number is printed on the form you sign when checking in



Thanks. Didn't know that, and we were so anxious to get to the EMH at CA I didn't even really look at it except where she said to sign.

I have a question, though. We're going back in Sep and I realized even though I made the reservation at the 11 month window I didn't know then about room requests. So when we got back this week, I called MS and read them my preferred rooms, this time for a 1 bedroom.

I got to talking with the CM and he said rooms aren't assigned until a couple of weeks before arrival date.

When I checked in Monday, the CM at the front desk said rooms are assigned based on when you make the reservation, and some are determined by a difference of minutes as to who gets their choice over another person.

I've also on the boards that checking in early increases your chance of actually getting a room you specifically request.

I can see how the room assignments at 2 weeks and the use of time of reservation made can work together to determine your room. 

What I'm not sure of is the part about checking in early. Does it really make a difference if the other 2 criteria are used?

I ask because on our next trip we MIGHT be able to get to VGC early, but it w/b a real hassle.

I even asked when checking out, and the CM suggested I call that morning and do check in over the phone while driving there.

Ever hear of that being done, and does that make a difference in getting the room you request before someone else snatches it up?

Thanks.


----------



## 3inthefamily

Its 3 of us so I just booked a studio. Any other suggestions would be great...off site dining, etc! Thanks!


----------



## nunzia

Breyean said:


> Thanks. Didn't know that, and we were so anxious to get to the EMH at CA I didn't even really look at it except where she said to sign.
> 
> I have a question, though. We're going back in Sep and I realized even though I made the reservation at the 11 month window I didn't know then about room requests. So when we got back this week, I called MS and read them my preferred rooms, this time for a 1 bedroom.
> 
> I got to talking with the CM and he said rooms aren't assigned until a couple of weeks before arrival date.
> 
> When I checked in Monday, the CM at the front desk said rooms are assigned based on when you make the reservation, and some are determined by a difference of minutes as to who gets their choice over another person.
> 
> I've also on the boards that checking in early increases your chance of actually getting a room you specifically request.
> 
> I can see how the room assignments at 2 weeks and the use of time of reservation made can work together to determine your room.
> 
> What I'm not sure of is the part about checking in early. Does it really make a difference if the other 2 criteria are used?
> 
> I ask because on our next trip we MIGHT be able to get to VGC early, but it w/b a real hassle.
> 
> I even asked when checking out, and the CM suggested I call that morning and do check in over the phone while driving there.
> 
> Ever hear of that being done, and does that make a difference in getting the room you request before someone else snatches it up?
> 
> Thanks.



I really don't know about all this..I have made requests at check in and gotten a great room, then been told I have to make a request when I BOOK..then gotten a great room with no request and a not great view with a request. We always check in by 7:00 am and I don't think that has made a difference. Really..who knows?


----------



## taaren

Breyean said:


> What I'm not sure of is the part about checking in early. Does it really make a difference if the other 2 criteria are used?
> 
> I ask because on our next trip we MIGHT be able to get to VGC early, but it w/b a real hassle.
> 
> I even asked when checking out, and the CM suggested I call that morning and do check in over the phone while driving there.
> 
> Ever hear of that being done, and does that make a difference in getting the room you request before someone else snatches it up?


Okay, here's my experience ... we've always checked in early because we often switch over from another SoCal hotel.
When I checked in on 6/17, shortly before noon, they offered me a studio they currently had ready. I had requested a room with similar numbers to above (6504, 5504, 5510, etc) and asked if the view would be better with the room I was assigned that wasn't ready or the room that currently was ready since we definitely wanted a room with a view since it was my friend's first time staying there. The CM said, "Oh, you have a view that's pretty high on your request list, you'll want to keep that one. We'll text you when its ready." I got the impression the room she offered me that was ready when I arrived was park view but lower floor than what I got, which was 5510. So, if somebody had requested a lower floor and it had been assigned to them would I have bumped them? I don't know, but I do know that every room in VGC (though not the hotel) was definitively booked that weekend, many months in advance. We were happy to get into 5510 at about 3:45p.


----------



## disneydenisel

Nonsuch said:


> What villa type?
> I would be happy to make some suggestions
> 
> I have found it easiest to email a list of rooms to Member Services.



We have stayed at VGC twice now, booking very far in advance (11 months out this last time), and I have only gotten so-so views even though I have requested high floor theme park view.

Soooo...I would LOVE some one-bedroom villa recommendations, and I will have them note them on my reservation for 2013 .

We've stayed in 4514 this year, and another villa on that side near the pool, but lower.  We can see the pool area from an angle, and the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail rope bridge (or a fence and trees when we were lower).  It would be great to see Paradise Pier, or something further to the right.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nonsuch

Breyean said:


> I've also on the boards that checking in early increases your chance of actually getting a room you specifically request.
> 
> I even asked when checking out, and the CM suggested I call that morning and do check in over the phone while driving there.
> 
> Ever hear of that being done, and does that make a difference in getting the room you request before someone else snatches it up?


I have had great success requesting a specific list of villas 
I generally check in by 7AM.
The only time I checked in late (5PM) was also the only time I received a villa not on my list.  I suspect my originally assigned villa was swapped earlier in the day, but it could just be a coincidence.

I have not tried to check in over the phone.


----------



## Nonsuch

3inthefamily said:


> Its 3 of us so I just booked a studio.


This would be my studio request:
6504, 5504, 4504, 3504, 5510, 4510, 3510, 5516, 4516, 3516

My reasoning:
x504 are the only studios with a WOC view
x510 cannot see WOC, but do look toward Paradise Pier
x516 look toward Redwood Creek


----------



## Longhairbear

We are driving to Disneyland later this afternoon, and checking in on points at Paradise Pier. There are no villas available for a 2 night stay from now until New Years, at the time we booked this trip. Of course we will use the GC entrance into DCA to see Carsland, and Buena Vista St. 
 Not having a villa is ok for this trip, because we have reservations at Carthay Circle, and intend to try the other food places in Carsland. We don't need the kitchen for this trip. But I'll still miss cooking in a vacation home inside a Disney park. 
 There are many rumors of a new DVC at Disneyland on all the various sites, most speculate a fourth tower at the Disneyland Hotel. Nothing has been mentioned of converting hotel rooms in the DVC wing so far. But DVC really needs to expand out here so we can use our points here more often, with less frustration of booking a villa at the 7 month, and less window. It would be nice to decide to go to DLR and book a villa a few weeks out, as if that might ever be a possibility.


----------



## Breyean

Longhairbear said:


> We are driving to Disneyland later this afternoon, and checking in on points at Paradise Pier. There are no villas available for a 2 night stay from now until New Years, at the time we booked this trip. Of course we will use the GC entrance into DCA to see Carsland, and Buena Vista St.
> Not having a villa is ok for this trip, because we have reservations at Carthay Circle, and intend to try the other food places in Carsland. We don't need the kitchen for this trip. But I'll still miss cooking in a vacation home inside a Disney park.
> There are many rumors of a new DVC at Disneyland on all the various sites, most speculate a fourth tower at the Disneyland Hotel. Nothing has been mentioned of converting hotel rooms in the DVC wing so far. But DVC really needs to expand out here so we can use our points here more often, with less frustration of booking a villa at the 7 month, and less window. It would be nice to decide to go to DLR and book a villa a few weeks out, as if that might ever be a possibility.



If given the choice between a new DVC resort at DLH and the expansion of VGC, I'd vote for the latter. I already own at VGC and adding to the # of rooms available to me at 11 months would be a lot better than adding a new resort where I'd either have to buy more points to get that advantage or wait until 7 months like everyone else to stay at DLH DVC.

I've read reports that when they built the DVC rooms at VGC and added on a bunch of other hotel rooms, some of those were built so they could be converted into DVC rooms if so desired. If true, that would be great.


----------



## Gordygreen

Looking for hints on Disneyland Holiday season. We're heading to our home resort at VGC Dec 2-7 of this year.  I've only been to DLR once and it was during the summer. It's a first for my wife and 4 yr old grandson.


----------



## Nonsuch

disneydenisel said:


> Soooo...I would LOVE some one-bedroom villa recommendations, and I will have them note them on my reservation for 2013 .


I usually stay in a one-bedroom, and this is what I would request:
6502, 5508, 4508, 3508, 5502, 4502, 3502, 5514, 4514, 3514

My reasoning:
6502 only 3 villas on the 6th floor
x508 slightly better WOC view than x502
x502 WOC view
x514 redwood creek view (you have already had this view, so these could be left off your request)


----------



## Nonsuch

Gordygreen said:


> Looking for hints on Disneyland Holiday season. We're heading to our home resort at VGC Dec 2-7 of this year.  I've only been to DLR once and it was during the summer.


Disneyland only releases schedules about a month in advance, but generally the parks close rather early during the week in early December.  Fireworks are only on Friday - Sunday, so make an effort to see them (same goes for Fantasmic).
WOC is every night.

Candlelight has not been announced (and will not be on park schedules), but is usually the first weekend in December.  If you happen to be there, make an effort to see it.


----------



## Cinderpamela

Gordygreen said:


> Looking for hints on Disneyland Holiday season. We're heading to our home resort at VGC Dec 2-7 of this year.  I've only been to DLR once and it was during the summer. It's a first for my wife and 4 yr old grandson.



Nonsuch has some great tips above. You should also check out the Disneyland Holiday Superthread. Tons of great information.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2612827


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Breyean said:


> If given the choice between a new DVC resort at DLH and the expansion of VGC, I'd vote for the latter. I already own at VGC and adding to the # of rooms available to me at 11 months would be a lot better than adding a new resort where I'd either have to buy more points to get that advantage or wait until 7 months like everyone else to stay at DLH DVC.
> 
> I've read reports that when they built the DVC rooms at VGC and added on a bunch of other hotel rooms, some of those were built so they could be converted into DVC rooms if so desired. If true, that would be great.


----------



## DebbieB

Breyean said:


> Thanks. Didn't know that, and we were so anxious to get to the EMH at CA I didn't even really look at it except where she said to sign.
> 
> I have a question, though. We're going back in Sep and I realized even though I made the reservation at the 11 month window I didn't know then about room requests. So when we got back this week, I called MS and read them my preferred rooms, this time for a 1 bedroom.
> 
> I got to talking with the CM and he said rooms aren't assigned until a couple of weeks before arrival date.
> 
> When I checked in Monday, the CM at the front desk said rooms are assigned based on when you make the reservation, and some are determined by a difference of minutes as to who gets their choice over another person.
> 
> I've also on the boards that checking in early increases your chance of actually getting a room you specifically request.
> 
> I can see how the room assignments at 2 weeks and the use of time of reservation made can work together to determine your room.
> 
> What I'm not sure of is the part about checking in early. Does it really make a difference if the other 2 criteria are used?
> 
> I ask because on our next trip we MIGHT be able to get to VGC early, but it w/b a real hassle.
> 
> I even asked when checking out, and the CM suggested I call that morning and do check in over the phone while driving there.
> 
> Ever hear of that being done, and does that make a difference in getting the room you request before someone else snatches it up?
> 
> Thanks.



In May of last year, my friend arrived at DL the day before me and stayed at PPH.   She went over to VGC at 7:00am and asked for a Paradise Pier view studio.   They said we were assigned a room facing the rapids.   She asked if they could check for any view facing World of Color, the cm went into the back room and came back with 6504, which is an awesome view.   She got a text at 9:45am that it was ready!   I was on my way out, she texted me when I was connecting in PHX that it was ready and we had a great view, I couldn't believe it.   So getting there early does make a difference.


----------



## the donut

Breyean said:


> I've read reports that when they built the DVC rooms at VGC and added on a bunch of other hotel rooms, some of those were built so they could be converted into DVC rooms if so desired. If true, that would be great.



Interesting - when we stayed there last week over the July 4th holiday, the bellhop told us that GCH was only running about 60-70% full for the summer.  I think that would be and argument for conversion to DVC rooms since they aren't being occupied anyway.  Then again, maybe the bellhop was just angling for a bigger tip (which we gave him).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Breyean said:


> Thanks. Didn't know that, and we were so anxious to get to the EMH at CA I didn't even really look at it except where she said to sign.
> 
> I have a question, though. We're going back in Sep and I realized even though I made the reservation at the 11 month window I didn't know then about room requests. So when we got back this week, I called MS and read them my preferred rooms, this time for a 1 bedroom.
> 
> I got to talking with the CM and he said rooms aren't assigned until a couple of weeks before arrival date.
> 
> When I checked in Monday, the CM at the front desk said rooms are assigned based on when you make the reservation, and some are determined by a difference of minutes as to who gets their choice over another person.
> 
> I've also on the boards that checking in early increases your chance of actually getting a room you specifically request.
> 
> I can see how the room assignments at 2 weeks and the use of time of reservation made can work together to determine your room.
> 
> What I'm not sure of is the part about checking in early. Does it really make a difference if the other 2 criteria are used?
> 
> I ask because on our next trip we MIGHT be able to get to VGC early, but it w/b a real hassle.
> 
> I even asked when checking out, and the CM suggested I call that morning and do check in over the phone while driving there.
> 
> Ever hear of that being done, and does that make a difference in getting the room you request before someone else snatches it up?
> 
> Thanks.



No suggestions since I've never tried a call to check in - didn't even know you could - but just to share our recent experience.  A month ago when we arrived to check in around 1PM the CM told me that she was glad we had arrived b/c she had already been asked 3 times by others to be switched to the room we had been assigned.  She said she had not felt that was fair since we had booked right at 11 months.  Frankly I do think preference ought to be given on some sort of basis like that and thought it was very nice that she took the time to check.


----------



## franandaj

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No suggestions since I've never tried a call to check in - didn't even know you could - but just to share our recent experience.  A month ago when we arrived to check in around 1PM the CM told me that she was glad we had arrived b/c she had already been asked 3 times by others to be switched to the room we had been assigned.  She said she had not felt that was fair since we had booked right at 11 months.  Frankly I do think preference ought to be given on some sort of basis like that and thought it was very nice that she took the time to check.



That's awesome to know.  I usually book at 11 mos, if I know the date, so I'll keep that in mind. 


Now if the would only anounce if F&W is oming back in 2013, I've already started booking my dates in case, but if they don't, I bought a lot of points for nothing!


----------



## nunzia

franandaj said:


> That's awesome to know.  I usually book at 11 mos, if I know the date, so I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> *Now if the would only anounce if F&W is oming back in 2013, I've already started booking my dates in case, but if they don't, I bought a lot of points for nothing*!


..on a waitlist of 65 more


----------



## mouselike-harrier

Our flight from the East comes in early evening.  Does this mean we get a villa with a bad view?


----------



## sechelt

Our son arrived very late on a Friday, for the DL half marathon.  When I say late, it was probably around 10 or 11 at night.  He was given studio 6504, the one with the incredible view, even though we hadn't made any room requests at all.  His friends also arrived late, maybe Saturday, and were given a free upgrade from a studio to a 2 bdrm.  No room request was put in for them either.  

This was only 10 months ago so would policy have changed since then or were they just lucky?


----------



## taaren

the donut said:


> Interesting - when we stayed there last week over the July 4th holiday, the bellhop told us that GCH was only running about 60-70% full for the summer.  I think that would be and argument for conversion to DVC rooms since they aren't being occupied anyway.  Then again, maybe the bellhop was just angling for a bigger tip (which we gave him).


I know Iger was quoted as saying there would be no more West Coast DVC for awhile ... in my mind largely because that would detract from trying to sell Aulani, which will probably take them 5+ years. I got the impression when I was at Aulani that sales were not nearly as brisk as had been projected, largely due to the tsunami/disaster in Japan. (Though sales to Japanese-speaking guides were still outpacing  English-only speaking guides by a wide margin.)

And after Aulani is sold, they probably won't want to do any more sales in this region for awhile if its been going badly.

I was at VGC during opening weekend of Carsland, and I asked if the hotel was full and one of the greeters near the check in said they were only about 70% full in the hotel though the villas were booked solid.  

When I have been there in past Octobers and asked about occupancy, they've stated that they had no more rooms to give on the weekend (I watched guests request to switch/add rooms and they were completely full on the hotel side). Anybody know what the target goal for hotel occupancy at Disney is? I know average hotel occupancy rates looked at industry-wide tend to range from 45-80% seasonally, and the past few years has been slightly slack. 

I'd guess that 70% is a really good occupancy rate for a luxury hotel such as the Grand Californian, though they'd love 98% I'm sure. Of course DVD and the Disney Resort Hotels are completely different arms of Disney and make profits in very different ways so I'd be curious if that was even a factor in their decision making. 

Interesting speculation. I'd personally love to see both more villas at the GC or a tower at the DLH. But I'm not really their target demographic anymore since if I buy points it will likely be on the resale market. It would be kind of cool if the rooms on the VGC wing that are currently hotel rooms got converted to inn-style rooms like they have at Vero. The main problem with converting those rooms into a general VGC points pool is the view issue. Those rooms will have no chance of an awesome view like the current ones, and if you mix the inventory together a lot of people will be upset/disappointed unless they make view categories like they have at AKV, BLT, BWV.


----------



## Nonsuch

taaren said:


> ...It would be kind of cool if the rooms on the VGC wing that are currently hotel rooms got converted to inn-style rooms like they have at Vero. The main problem with converting those rooms into a general VGC points pool is the view issue. Those rooms will have no chance of an awesome view like the current ones, and if you mix the inventory together a lot of people will be upset/disappointed unless they make view categories like they have at AKV, BLT, BWV.


"Inn Style Rooms" is a great idea, having a new room type would be easier than attempting to renovate existing hotel rooms.  Rooms with 2 queen beds might be more desirable to some guests, that the current studio layout.


----------



## disneydenisel

Nonsuch said:


> I usually stay in a one-bedroom, and this is what I would request:
> 6502, 5508, 4508, 3508, 5502, 4502, 3502, 5514, 4514, 3514
> 
> My reasoning:
> 6502 only 3 villas on the 6th floor
> x508 slightly better WOC view than x502
> x502 WOC view
> x514 redwood creek view (you have already had this view, so these could be left off your request)



Thank you SO much for your list !   I have printed it out and am ready to add it to my villa requests at 11 months out.  I would rather have a different view than Redwood Creek since I have had that 2 out of 2 so far.  Something different would be lovely!


----------



## Nonsuch

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No suggestions since I've never tried a call to check in - didn't even know you could - but just to share our recent experience.  A month ago when we arrived to check in around 1PM the CM told me that she was glad we had arrived b/c she had already been asked 3 times by others to be switched to the room we had been assigned.  She said she had not felt that was fair since we had booked right at 11 months.  Frankly I do think preference ought to be given on some sort of basis like that and thought it was very nice that she took the time to check.


A different CM might have done the swap to make the guest checking in happy, so early check in is the only way to make sure your room is not swapped.  I might try the phone option.


sechelt said:


> Our son arrived very late on a Friday, for the DL half marathon.  When I say late, it was probably around 10 or 11 at night.  He was given studio 6504, the one with the incredible view, even though we hadn't made any room requests at all.  His friends also arrived late, maybe Saturday, and were given a free upgrade from a studio to a 2 bdrm.  No room request was put in for them either.
> 
> This was only 10 months ago so would policy have changed since then or were they just lucky?


I think they were both very lucky.  An upgrade in villa type is rare, I don't recall reading about another instance at VGC in this or the earlier owners thread (over 5000 posts).

VGC is often fully booked, but I don't think it is purposely over-booked.  However the villa assignments must be carefully managed, to insure 2-bedroom lockoff and HA reservations are met.  So even though the villas are not overbooked, there was no studio available for your fiends' visit without creating a conflict. Were they upgraded to 3513 by any chance?  It seems the HA villas are often held back as the last assignment.


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> A different CM might have done the swap to make the guest checking in happy, so early check in is the only way to make sure your room is not swapped.  I might try the phone option.



We're not going back until September and will try the phone option as well.

Since we don't really want to risk a bad room assignment, I'll probably call the hotel before then and just ask if you can even do a phone check in for the DVC side. That way I'll know (maybe) and if they say no, I'll arrange to get there early. Longish drive from AZ though to get there early! That's why I hope it really does work.


----------



## sechelt

Nonsuch said:


> A different CM might have done the swap to make the guest checking in happy, so early check in is the only way to make sure your room is not swapped.  I might try the phone option.
> 
> I think they were both very lucky.  An upgrade in villa type is rare, I don't recall reading about another instance at VGC in this or the earlier owners thread (over 5000 posts).
> 
> VGC is often fully booked, but I don't think it is purposely over-booked.  However the villa assignments must be carefully managed, to insure 2-bedroom lockoff and HA reservations are met.  So even though the villas are not overbooked, there was no studio available for your fiends' visit without creating a conflict. Were they upgraded to 3513 by any chance?  It seems the HA villas are often held back as the last assignment.



The 2 bdrm was on the first floor but I'm not sure which way it faced.   I didn't know upgrades were that rare so I guess they really were very lucky.  I thought the hotel may have had an opportunity to get $$ for the studio while the 2 bdrm sat empty.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> A different CM might have done the swap to make the guest checking in happy, so early check in is the only way to make sure your room is not swapped.  I might try the phone option.



Yes, and from this thread it sounds like they often do.  I was happy that at least one - or maybe a few are trying to use some factors to base request filling on rather than the squeaky wheel method.



Breyean said:


> Since we don't really want to risk a bad room assignment, I'll probably call the hotel before then and just ask if you can even do a phone check in for the DVC side. That way I'll know (maybe) and if they say no, I'll arrange to get there early. Longish drive from AZ though to get there early! That's why I hope it really does work.



I think bad is relative and I don't think anything at VGC really qualifies as bad.  I've had all views and have enjoyed every one.


----------



## luv2sleep

How hard is it to get a weekend in December 7 month out?  Any weekend.  Impossible pretty much?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

luv2sleep said:


> How hard is it to get a weekend in December 7 month out?  Any weekend.  Impossible pretty much?



Other than the first weekend when they usually have the CP you would have had a chance right at 7 months for this year.  Things seem to be getting tighter and tighter though so it's hard to say how it will be going forward.


----------



## luv2sleep

KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> Other than the first weekend when they usually have the CP you would have had a chance right at 7 months for this year.  Things seem to be getting tighter and tighter though so it's hard to say how it will be going forward.



Good to know. I don't go to the CP and don't like that weekend anyway because it's so crowded. I tend to like the 2nd weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## dcfromva

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Other than the first weekend when they usually have the CP you would have had a chance right at 7 months for this year.  Things seem to be getting tighter and tighter though so it's hard to say how it will be going forward.



  Yup...That first weekend is really in demand! We had to make a change to our upcoming reservation involving the first weekend in Dec at about 8.5 months prior and we had to WL one of the nights. (Changes are a bear!) 
  Last year (first weekend in Dec again) we had a WL for one of the nights due to changes at the 7 month point.--The WL never came through.   It is a truly wonderful time to visit.


----------



## hjgaus

Nonsuch said:


> You are very welcome
> 
> Checking in early is a very good idea.  When you register, be sure to mention it is your first visit.  On my first visit, the Cast Member went into a back room to reassign my room (I did not make a view request in advance).
> 
> Although the CM will not tell you your room number, it is printed on the registration form.  Look at the room number and request a change, if needed, before signing.  It never hurts to ask for a different room, and the CM can spend more time with you since registration will not be busy early Thursday morning.



I just made a 2 day reservations @ VGC for Jan. 4 - 6, would it be okay to call member services now with a list of requested rooms or wait til check in day @ 6 am to make my requests? 
I also made a hotel reservation on points for Jan. 3 (the day before the villa stay)  Would it also be better to check out ASAP (6am) then check in for villa to get a good room request? I think my family will be doing early morning entry (if available) so we would definitely have somewhere to go while waiting for a room.


----------



## luv2sleep

hjgaus said:


> I just made a 2 day reservations @ VGC for Jan. 4 - 6, would it be okay to call member services now with a list of requested rooms or wait til check in day @ 6 am to make my requests?
> I also made a hotel reservation on points for Jan. 3 (the day before the villa stay)  Would it also be better to check out ASAP (6am) then check in for villa to get a good room request? I think my family will be doing early morning entry (if available) so we would definitely have somewhere to go while waiting for a room.



Just curious, but why do you have to check out that early to check in somewhere else?  I don't see why you can't walk over to VGC (everything is pretty close together), check in/register, go back to your room and leisurely check out (by 11am, of course) while waiting until your room is ready?


----------



## hjgaus

luv2sleep said:


> Just curious, but why do you have to check out that early to check in somewhere else?  I don't see why you can't walk over to VGC (everything is pretty close together), check in/register, go back to your room and leisurely check out (by 11am, of course) while waiting until your room is ready?



Yes that thought did occur to me but my question was - Would I have a better chance at getting a specific room which I got to choose from OR 
it doesn't matter because it luck of the draw? I could technically check out early and just wait at the comfort of my home as well. (only a 30 minute drive away) Hopefully there's no need for that.


----------



## nunzia

hjgaus said:


> I just made a 2 day reservations @ VGC for Jan. 4 - 6, would it be okay to call member services now with a list of requested rooms or wait til check in day @ 6 am to make my requests?
> I also made a hotel reservation on points for Jan. 3 (the day before the villa stay)  Would it also be better to check out ASAP (6am) then check in for villa to get a good room request? I think my family will be doing early morning entry (if available) so we would definitely have somewhere to go while waiting for a room.



I've been told you haveto make requests upon reservation..but then you hear people making requests at check in and getting it so who knows.


----------



## JimmyJam838

I just want to check if it us or not, but has anyone else noticed that the High Definition ABC station does not have any sound?

Jay


----------



## gmi3804

Are there any photos of the views from the east-facing DVC units? I had a  south-facing (Paradise Pier) view last fall and it was wonderful. How  does the east view compare? I have a 2BR reserved for September and  would like to put in a request.

Are all the 2BRs dedicated, or are some lock-offs?


----------



## bigAWL

gmi3804 said:


> Are there any photos of the views from the east-facing DVC units? I had a south-facing (Paradise Pier) view last fall and it was wonderful. How does the east view compare? I have a 2BR reserved for September and would like to put in a request.
> 
> Are all the 2BRs dedicated, or are some lock-offs?


 
This thread might help: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2906031 

Look for the rooms labeled "Redwood Creek."


----------



## gmi3804

bigAWL said:


> This thread might help: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2906031
> 
> Look for the rooms labeled "Redwood Creek."



Thanks - that's what I was looking for!


----------



## Nonsuch

gmi3804 said:


> ...I have a 2BR reserved for September and  would like to put in a request.
> 
> Are all the 2BRs dedicated, or are some lock-offs?


There are 23 dedicated and 23 lockoff.  The type is selected when booking


----------



## gmi3804

Nonsuch said:


> There are 23 dedicated and 23 lockoff.  The type is selected when booking



Thanks - it's been a while since I made the booking. I have a 2BR dedicated; I believe this was all that was available at the time. Works for us!


----------



## luv2sleep

Well, as much as I wanted to join you all I think I'm going to have to wait. I was offered 250 points in a June UY today.  I could have split it up, however, financially I just can't swing it given that I just bought Aulani points and have this big 2 week cruise coming up. I was planning on those points coming through later. It's great they came through this early for anyone waiting.

I'm very excited about my Aulani points. I reserved a room there for our Oahu stop, am going to AKL for 3 nights before our cruise in March and will travel to stay at Aulani next October for a whole week. 

Ciao for now VGC owners. I hope to be back soon!!!


----------



## hulliechrisp

Hello all!  I'm so excited for my trip the first week of October!  It's gonna be our first Disneyland vacation!  I did read the thread with the pics from different rooms, but I was wondering if anyone could recommend a 2 BR with a view of WOC?  I'm guessing 5506 or 5500?  Like I said, I'm counting down days until we check in and can't wait to visit!  Thanks!


----------



## sechelt

6500 and 6506 face that way as well.  You'll be able to see WOC but not all the details, because of the angle.  Can also watch from the Paradise View Terrace on the sixth floor.


----------



## Nonsuch

hulliechrisp said:


> ...I'm so excited for my trip the first week of October!


That's a great time to visit 
Don't forget to wear RED 



hulliechrisp said:


> ...I was wondering if anyone could recommend a 2 BR with a view of WOC?  I'm guessing 5506 or 5500?


My recommendation:
5506, 4506, 3506, 3522, 6500, 5500, 4500, 3500

My reasons:
x506 have a good angle to view WOC
3522 even better angle, but trees will be a greater obstruction.
x500 still a good WOC view



sechelt said:


> 6500 and 6506 face that way as well.


6506 does not exist


----------



## hulliechrisp

Nonsuch said:


> That's a great time to visit
> Don't forget to wear RED
> 
> 
> My recommendation:
> 5506, 4506, 3506, 3522, 6500, 5500, 4500, 3500
> 
> My reasons:
> x506 have a good angle to view WOC
> 3522 even better angle, but trees will be a greater obstruction.
> x500 still a good WOC view
> 
> 
> 6506 does not exist



thanks


----------



## sechelt

Nonsuch said:


> 6506 does not exist



Oops!  Thanks!


----------



## dan and scott

New owners at Grand Cal here 100pts.  We have been DVC members since 98 and have 425pts. at BW and 200pts. at BLT.  
We are so excited about having the Grand Cal as a premium property!
We probably visit every 2-3yrs with this small amount of points by banking but at least we will be able to get in.


----------



## hjgaus

dan and scott said:


> New owners at Grand Cal here 100pts.  We have been DVC members since 98 and have 425pts. at BW and 200pts. at BLT.
> We are so excited about having the Grand Cal as a premium property!
> We probably visit every 2-3yrs with this small amount of points by banking but at least we will be able to get in.



Although you are new owners @VGC you certainly have enough points all together to make reservations at the 7 month mark & 2 bdrm / grand villa are most likely easier to book. We have 160 pts w/VGC & 450 pts. w/BCV and can book 7 months out when needed.


----------



## cpster

Hi everyone!

We just heard that Disney has waived ROFR on a resale we are buying.  Soon we will be the happy owners of 200 December UY points.  I am anxiously awaiting the closing and getting into the system too see what is available in the somewhat near future.  We know that we definately want to go next November/December sometime so will be booking once the 11 month window opens for that trip next year.  Would be a dream to go this year too, but I know chances are slim.

Just wanted to say hi to all of you.  I've been reading and dreaming for awhile and you are all such a helpful bunch!


----------



## sechelt

Welcome home to you both!


----------



## Nonsuch

I sent an email request to member services this morning, cancelled a few days and added a view request.  As usual, DVC sent an immediate automated replay.  Surprisingly, the request was handled in only 1 hour 
(some previous email requests took several days to be completed)

I cancelled October 7-9, but only the 9th shows as available online -- I assume someone's waitlist came through


----------



## boscoj

I have a quick question....does anyone know if the washer in the villas takes regular detergent or He?

thanks!


----------



## hjgaus

boscoj said:


> I have a quick question....does anyone know if the washer in the villas takes regular detergent or He?
> 
> thanks!



Regular detergent.


----------



## blackjackdelta

boscoj said:


> I have a quick question....does anyone know if the washer in the villas takes regular detergent or He?
> 
> thanks!


 
My wife just uses the Purex sheets, all in one, they do an excellent job.

Jack


----------



## wbl2745

When you check-in there's already one detergent box in the washer. I think you can buy more down at the guest laundry on the first floor.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Hi everyone,
We are staying at VGC in December (our first Disney vacation as DVC members) and I'm just wondering the best way to put in a room request for our 1 bedroom villa?  I would love to get a room on a high level with a DCA view.  Can I call member services or is there an email address to submit my request?


----------



## Nonsuch

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Can I call member services or is there an email address to submit my request?


You may call, but I have had good results sending email to Member Services.
The address is in your Vacation Planner.

Welcome Home


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Nonsuch said:


> You may call, but I have had good results sending email to Member Services.
> The address is in your Vacation Planner.
> 
> Welcome Home



Thank you, I am going to send an email now!


----------



## chirurgeon

I am planning a trip for next April. I was thinking about renting points for a studio. If I can't rent them until February, would this be a problem? I'm  aiming for a couple of weeks after Easter.

TIA

Kim


----------



## boiseflyfisher

chirurgeon said:


> I am planning a trip for next April. I was thinking about renting points for a studio. If I can't rent them until February, would this be a problem? I'm  aiming for a couple of weeks after Easter.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Kim



Are you talking about renting points in Feb 2013 for a studio for April 2013?  If so, yes, that will be hard to get depending on how long you plan on staying.  You might get a night here or there, but studios fill up very quickly.


----------



## chirurgeon

Thanks for the quick reply.

Kim


----------



## OKW Lover

taaren said:


> Cool thanks! I know that somewhere in this thread there's a map of the wing layout floor by floor, but didn't want to hunt for it. Well, maybe one year we'll get 6500. Almost never book studios so probably will never get to see the dual view balcony though it sounds awesome. Anybody on here stayed in 6500 and know if the ceilings are normal height?



Probably too late for you, but we stayed in 6500 two weeks ago.  Ceilings are normal height.


----------



## Maddysdaddy

Hi all.  Long time lurker, first time poster (at least to this thread anyway).

We're going to be staying at the VGC for 9 nights on our points at the end of Sept/beginning of Oct.  The first 5 nights are in a one bedroom and the second are in a two bedroom (we have friends joining us).

When I made the reservation, I was told that the one bedroom assigned to us would be a lock-off, so we wouldn't have to change rooms for the second half of the stay, and that our friends would just be put in the studio on the other side of the door.

If that proves to be true:
a - are there any particular rooms I should look at requesting; and, 
b - would requesting a particular room be pushing my luck with the fine folks at member services, since I had the sense that the whole "not changing rooms" thing was them already going above and beyond for me?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Snurk71

Maddysdaddy said:
			
		

> Hi all.  Long time lurker, first time poster (at least to this thread anyway).
> 
> We're going to be staying at the VGC for 9 nights on our points at the end of Sept/beginning of Oct.  The first 5 nights are in a one bedroom and the second are in a two bedroom (we have friends joining us).
> 
> When I made the reservation, I was told that the one bedroom assigned to us would be a lock-off, so we wouldn't have to change rooms for the second half of the stay, and that our friends would just be put in the studio on the other side of the door.
> 
> If that proves to be true:
> a - are there any particular rooms I should look at requesting; and,
> b - would requesting a particular room be pushing my luck with the fine folks at member services, since I had the sense that the whole "not changing rooms" thing was them already going above and beyond for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.



I think you'll be lucky if it works out that you don't have to change rooms - getting out a 1br next to a studio that's checking out the same day your friends are checking in (there aren't a lot if rooms to be playing with).  I would just hope they can actually deliver on that.


----------



## Nonsuch

Maddysdaddy said:


> ...The first 5 nights are in a one bedroom and the second are in a two bedroom (we have friends joining us).
> 
> When I made the reservation, I was told that the one bedroom assigned to us would be a lock-off, so we wouldn't have to change rooms for the second half of the stay, and that our friends would just be put in the studio on the other side of the door.


All one bedroom villas are attached to studios, so they are all lock-offs.  Your two bedroom reservation must be for a lockoff, rather than a dedicated.  Your one bedroom and two bedroom reservations should be "linked" together under a single reservation number (if this is possible) -- which would make it obvious this is one continuous visit.

You might want to call the Grand Californian a week or two in advance to alert them about your special room situation.  The Grand must assign villas several days (or weeks) in advance so two bedroom lock-off are available when needed.

My suggested villa request for the one bedroom:
6502, 5502, 4502, 3502, 5508, 4508, 3508

These rooms have a good WOC view.  x508 have a slightly better WOC view, but the x502 - x504 two bedroom lock-off would have an better overall view.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Nonsuch said:


> [snip]My suggested villa request for the one bedroom:
> 6502, 5502, 4502, 3502, 5508, 4508, 3508
> 
> These rooms have a good WOC view.  x508 have a slightly better WOC view, but the x502 - x504 two bedroom lock-off would have an better overall view.



One possible downside to the WoC view at GCV is the poor internet reception.  We were in 4504 last weekend and I ended up sitting in the chairs near the elevator when I needed a steady wifi signal.  This hasn't been an issue with these rooms before, but I noticed that I was less likely to get a hotel wifi signal in DCA than I was in the past and that this might be related.  -- Suzanne


----------



## DebbieB

SuzanneSLO said:


> One possible downside to the WoC view at GCV is the poor internet reception.  We were in 4504 last weekend and I ended up sitting in the chairs near the elevator when I needed a steady wifi signal.  This hasn't been an issue with these rooms before, but I noticed that I was less likely to get a hotel wifi signal in DCA than I was in the past and that this might be related.  -- Suzanne



I ran into that last year in 6504.   Luckily at that time they also had wired internet for my laptop.   Is wired still an option?  I'm going next month.


----------



## OKW Lover

We were in 6500 two weeks ago and the WiFi there was fine.  Good signal and no dropouts.


----------



## hjgaus

This is not related to the last 2 posts but just a review of the villa view we had this weekend. We had the 2 bed villa #5518 which is the Tower of Terror, Bear rock formation & "woodsy playground" view. Although we could have had a pool view I thought my guests would like to try the partial park view but we were surprise to see turning to our left of the balcony a perfect view of Disneyland firework show! Wow so beautiful!! That was a true bonus for us! We knew we would not see WOC but thought to try a new experience with this view & so glad we did! It was NOT the BEST park view such as the grand villa (#4522) but surprisingly okay! I shall share this info on the Grand Cali Super Thread.


----------



## Maddysdaddy

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> All one bedroom villas are attached to studios, so they are all lock-offs.  Your two bedroom reservation must be for a lockoff, rather than a dedicated.  Your one bedroom and two bedroom reservations should be "linked" together under a single reservation number (if this is possible) -- which would make it obvious this is one continuous visit.
> 
> You might want to call the Grand Californian a week or two in advance to alert them about your special room situation.  The Grand must assign villas several days (or weeks) in advance so two bedroom lock-off are available when needed.
> 
> My suggested villa request for the one bedroom:
> 6502, 5502, 4502, 3502, 5508, 4508, 3508
> 
> These rooms have a good WOC view.  x508 have a slightly better WOC view, but the x502 - x504 two bedroom lock-off would have an better overall view.



Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## Stinasmom

a VGC through an RCI trade??

Hi everyone!
I tried to read throught some of this super long thread, and you all seem quite knowlegeble and friendly. 
Maybe this has been answered? but I didn't find it.... so...

I went looking for an Anaheim property to trade my Cabo San Lucas timeshare thru RCI for a week in *June 2013* and this property came up twice.

I read there are only 48 units? Is that true? Ouch, that is restrictive.

I am trading in a 1 bd/2bath property at *Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach* in Cabo, which has a *very high trade value with RCI*, but, have any of you ever even deposited your property or heard of anyone else depositing their property into RCI?

Am I wasting my time?  Or maybe is it worth a search for a few months, then if nothing comes up, opening it up to other Anaheim properties?

Thank you for any input!!

Marcy


----------



## k3chantal

Stinasmom said:


> a VGC through an RCI trade??
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I tried to read throught some of this super long thread, and you all seem quite knowlegeble and friendly.
> Maybe this has been answered? but I didn't find it.... so...
> 
> I went looking for an Anaheim property to trade my Cabo San Lucas timeshare thru RCI for a week in *June 2013* and this property came up twice.
> 
> I read there are only 48 units? Is that true? Ouch, that is restrictive.
> 
> I am trading in a 1 bd/2bath property at *Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach* in Cabo, which has a *very high trade value with RCI*, but, have any of you ever even deposited your property or heard of anyone else depositing their property into RCI?
> 
> Am I wasting my time?  Or maybe is it worth a search for a few months, then if nothing comes up, opening it up to other Anaheim properties?
> 
> Thank you for any input!!
> 
> Marcy


I haven't heard of your situation but this is what happened for me.
I have successfully used my DVC points for a RCI property in Princevalle, Kauai, Hawaii for a seven night stay.  My point of view is that you just need to be open to seeing what you can get.  When I called my desired area was Hawaii but I asked what what available on the West Coast and Hawaii.  Low and behold, I had two resorts to choose from.

One of your biggest issues is the June date.  When kids get out of school in CA; it seems like they all head to DL.


----------



## Susie63

I have two reservations at GCV for 2013.The first was for 10 nights (feb 1-11)in a studio with rented points and we decided to add an extra night (Jan 31)with rented points from a different member at the start of our holiday.If my room request is granted (x504's)....on my first day,is there any chance that I could request that room for my 10 day stay or would they make me check out and start over again.I have the same room requests for my 10 day stay.


----------



## TheRobbs

Has anyone ever hoted a dinner party in one of the Grand Villas? I know it sleeps 12, but how many people could you entertain for a party?


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Hi all, I know we're not to ask specific availability questions, so looking for a more generic answer.  We're thinking of heading to DL for spring break 2013, all our home resort points are from WDW so we're waiting for the 7 month mark.  I happened to check availability today for the week before (could only see the 7 days after 8/21) and was pleasantly shocked to see almost full availability outside of studios (we're looking for a 2 bedroom).  In your experience, is this pretty normal for the time around spring break, and should I therefore remain hopeful for the week of Easter?  Perhaps due to high point requirements?  Crowd calendars show 9s and 10s that week.....

Thanks in advance for any insights!!


----------



## Nonsuch

TheRobbs said:


> Has anyone ever hoted a dinner party in one of the Grand Villas? I know it sleeps 12, but how many people could you entertain for a party?


I hosted a casual dinner for about 16.  The dinner table only has 10 chairs, so that would be the limit for a "formal" seated dinner.
This picture shows the table with 8 chairs , but there a 2 more placed in corners of the room.




The grand villa could easily handle 20 for a casual dinner or cocktail party, even more using the balcony chairs (there are 2 on each of the 4 balconies).


----------



## Nonsuch

Susie63 said:


> I have two reservations at GCV for 2013.The first was for 10 nights (feb 1-11)in a studio with rented points and we decided to add an extra night (Jan 31)with rented points from a different member at the start of our holiday.If my room request is granted (x504's)....on my first day,is there any chance that I could request that room for my 10 day stay or would they make me check out and start over again.


When you check in for the first reservation, the registration desk should be able to tell you if the same room has been assigned for the second reservation (or perhaps try to make it the same room).  

Check in for the second reservation very early in the morning, the earlier the better (I've checked in at 6AM).
Even though you might need to change rooms, you will be the first person to check in -- which seems to help with room assignments.  If switching rooms is needed to get 6504 (or 5504, 4504, 3504), it would certainly be worth the effort.


----------



## TheRobbs

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> I hosted a casual dinner for about 16.  The dinner table only has 10 chairs, so that would be the limit for a "formal" seated dinner.
> This picture shows the table with 8 chairs , but there a 2 more placed in corners of the room.
> 
> The grand villa could easily handle 20 for a casual dinner or cocktail party, even more using the balcony chairs (there are 2 on each of the 4 balconies).



Thanks very much for your kind reply. I hope I can pull it off.


----------



## ::danielle::

Stinasmom said:
			
		

> a VGC through an RCI trade??
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I tried to read throught some of this super long thread, and you all seem quite knowlegeble and friendly.
> Maybe this has been answered? but I didn't find it.... so...
> 
> I went looking for an Anaheim property to trade my Cabo San Lucas timeshare thru RCI for a week in June 2013 and this property came up twice.
> 
> I read there are only 48 units? Is that true? Ouch, that is restrictive.
> 
> I am trading in a 1 bd/2bath property at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach in Cabo, which has a very high trade value with RCI, but, have any of you ever even deposited your property or heard of anyone else depositing their property into RCI?
> 
> Am I wasting my time?  Or maybe is it worth a search for a few months, then if nothing comes up, opening it up to other Anaheim properties?
> 
> Thank you for any input!!
> 
> Marcy



I have traded through RCI but not into a Disney property. Here are a few things to keep in mind:

-Once you deposit a week it cannot be reversed
-You have to maintain your RCI membership through the time of your vacation
-There is often an additional exchange fee and resort fee

Before  you deposit your week make sure that there is availability for the dates you are traveling. Availability now for other dates does not mean that your dates will be available. And make your your points are adequate for the number of nights. For WDW DVC properties you are actually trading your week for a 4 day/3 night Sun-Thurs stay. Also, just because the property comes up in the search does not mean your points qualify for the exchange. 

Sorry for being so wordy! I just want to make sure that you know how RCI exchanges work!


----------



## TheRobbs

[


----------



## dmwang9

Greetings from a Disneyland novice! Even though I live in San Francisco, I've always regarded WDW as my home and haven't been to DLR nearly enough. I'm booked at VGC for 5 nights (March 3-8, 2013) in a studio using my DVC points. (I was kinda surprised to find availability, but maybe it's not a busy season?) Anyway, I've now started the all-important pre-trip research and was excited to find this thread. I've only had a chance to go through the first 5 pages or so, but I can already tell that there's a ton of good stuff in here.

Thanks! -- Dave


----------



## cpster

Yay and welcome!  I'm actually hoping to go around the same time so it's good to hear that here is some availability.  It will be another week or two before our resale contract closes and we are in the system.  Have a great time!


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

We were able to book march 27-apr 3, soooo excited for our first trip to DL!!  Thanks all for sharing all your info on the boards!!!  FYI availability still seems wide open for everything but studios (and therefore 2 bd lock offs) - even the studio was only unavailable the 27.  Point charges are pretty hefty, but with spring break/Easter I'm still surprised it's so open...

Is it fair to assume it'll be too cold to swim?


----------



## k3chantal

aroundtheriverbend said:


> We were able to book march 27-apr 3, soooo excited for our first trip to DL!!  Thanks all for sharing all your info on the boards!!!  FYI availability still seems wide open for everything but studios (and therefore 2 bd lock offs) - even the studio was only unavailable the 27.  Point charges are pretty hefty, but with spring break/Easter I'm still surprised it's so open...
> 
> Is it fair to assume it'll be too cold to swim?



Bring a swimming suit.  Most likely it will be warm enough but strange weather patterns do happen.


----------



## toocherie

I think the answer is yes, but has anyone gotten a blender while staying at GCV?  A group of us gals are going next week in a 2 bedroom and I believe we will need one to adequately prepare frosty adult beverages.  Do you just call Housekeeping and request one once you get in your villa?


----------



## toocherie

Susie63 said:


> I have two reservations at GCV for 2013.The first was for 10 nights (feb 1-11)in a studio with rented points and we decided to add an extra night (Jan 31)with rented points from a different member at the start of our holiday.If my room request is granted (x504's)....on my first day,is there any chance that I could request that room for my 10 day stay or would they make me check out and start over again.I have the same room requests for my 10 day stay.



Although it might be a bit of a hassle, you could do a joint call with the two members you are renting points from to Cusomer Service and have the two reservations linked together so you would not have to move.  A friend and I did this where we used some of my points for two nights and some of hers for one additional night.  You can't do it by yourself--both owners have to be on the line and agree.


----------



## Susie63

Thanks for the replies.I will pack a carry on for the one night stay in case we have to move.Then I won't have to even open our suitcases.I guess I have two shots at getting my dream view.


----------



## BlazerFan

We are at VGC for the Disneyland 1/2 marathon and will be heading home on Tuesday. We may have some unopened groceries left over, at least some bottled water. Of anyone is here past Tuesday, or arriving Tuesday please PM me and I could leave things at the bell desk for you.


----------



## cpster

Bumping us up!  We just got word yesterday we finally closed on our resale!

Hopefully we'll be in the system by next week.


----------



## nunzia

cpster said:


> Bumping us up!  We just got word yesterday we finally closed on our resale!
> 
> Hopefully we'll be in the system by next week.



Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## XMom

cpster said:


> Bumping us up!  We just got word yesterday we finally closed on our resale!
> 
> Hopefully we'll be in the system by next week.



How did you find a resale? We are interested in a small contract of about 100 points. Staying in a studio for 4 days is a bit confining with the kids. A 1br would work much better! We go every year for the 1/2 marathon and stay Fri-tues.


----------



## cpster

nunzia said:


> Congrats and Welcome Home!



Thanks Nunzia!


----------



## cpster

XMom said:


> How did you find a resale? We are interested in a small contract of about 100 points. Staying in a studio for 4 days is a bit confining with the kids. A 1br would work much better! We go every year for the 1/2 marathon and stay Fri-tues.



I basically stalked fidelityresales.com and also signed up for The Timeshare Store's email list.  It also helps to call in to speak to the brokers to let them know what you are looking for.  There were a few times where the broker would give us a heads up on new listings.  I have seen 100 point contracts come up recently, so they do exist.  I worked with Sharon at Fidelity.  Good luck in your search!


----------



## Chereya

cpster said:


> Bumping us up!  We just got word yesterday we finally closed on our resale!
> 
> Hopefully we'll be in the system by next week.



Congratulations!


----------



## cpster

Chereya said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks!


----------



## Maddysdaddy

Hi all.  Taking our first ever DVC vacation at the VGC in two weeks. 

Under the heading of "you don't know what you don't know", what do I need to know?

Thanks.


----------



## AZMermaid

Can someone tell me or direct me to a post for the best studios and 1BR for a theme park view of Paradise Pier? Thank you!


----------



## mac_tlc

AZMermaid said:


> Can someone tell me or direct me to a post for the best studios and 1BR for a theme park view of Paradise Pier? Thank you!



from nonsuch's post #1614 :

My suggested villa request for the one bedroom:
6502, 5502, 4502, 3502, 5508, 4508, 3508

These rooms have a good WOC view. x508 have a slightly better WOC view, but the x502 - x504 two bedroom lock-off would have an better overall view.


----------



## mac_tlc

AZMermaid said:


> Can someone tell me or direct me to a post for the best studios and 1BR for a theme park view of Paradise Pier? Thank you!



From post #1538 : 

Thanks to tips from this board, I requested studios 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504, 5510, 4510, 3510, 5516, 4516, 3516 and we got 5504.



mac_tlc


----------



## mac_tlc

AZMermaid said:


> Can someone tell me or direct me to a post for the best studios and 1BR for a theme park view of Paradise Pier? Thank you!



We used nonsuch's recommendations and got #6502. Here are some pix:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/49727523@N03/sets/72157630036485062/




mac_tlc


----------



## AZMermaid

Wow!! Amazing pictures! Thank everyone for the quick responses!


----------



## Nonsuch

mac_tlc said:
			
		

> We used nonsuch's recommendations and got #6502.


It's great that room requests are being granted!


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> It's great that room requests are being granted!



Yep. We had 6502 for the 1/2 marathon/Labor Day weekend. Was the first on our list of requested rooms.

We also checked in super early that morning, before the parks opened, so we could do CA and reduce the chances of having our requested rooms assigned to others if we showed up later in the day.

A front desk CM told us the room assigners like seeing the actual rooms listed as it makes it easier than just seeing "near elevator" or some less specific request.

Works for me.


----------



## BlazerFan

I hope I'm making someone's day and filling your wait list.  I just cancelled a studio for the nights of January 20, 21 and 22!  We will be there for the Tinkerbell 1/2 marathon and our DS and his GF have to go back to work Sunday.


----------



## Maddysdaddy

Maddysdaddy said:


> Hi all.  Taking our first ever DVC vacation at the VGC in two weeks.
> 
> Under the heading of "you don't know what you don't know", what do I need to know?
> 
> Thanks.



Bumping in case someone, somewhere has any sage advice for me.  It's not like I asked an open-ended question or anything...


----------



## cpster

If anyone is cancelling for this December, please let me know...unlikely I know, but one can wish right?  

I just booked 5 nights starting on Mother's Day for next year.  So excited!


----------



## DebbieB

Anyone who recent returned:  is wired internet still available?   When I was there in May 2011 there was both wired and wireless and the wireless was slowwwwwwww.    I'm arriving a week from Saturday and wanted to know if I should pack my router.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DebbieB said:
			
		

> Anyone who recent returned:  is wired internet still available?   When I was there in May 2011 there was both wired and wireless and the wireless was slowwwwwwww.    I'm arriving a week from Saturday and wanted to know if I should pack my router.



Don't know the answer BUT I'd be interested in your trip. I'm going to DL the same time next year.


----------



## hjgaus

BWV Dreamin said:


> Don't know the answer BUT I'd be interested in your trip. I'm going to DL the same time next year.



Disneyland in May can go either way but from our experience staying in the Grand Villas of VGC for last 2 years has been great! 2011 we were there the first week of May which happen to be the last Pirates movie premiere! It was not that crowded at both parks for the days leading up to the premiere then they close Disneyland a little earlier than usual for this event!  This year was a different story for the few days leading to Memorial weekend which was crowded!  Checked in on an early Thursday morning and was good til the evening due to it being Grad Nite (HS kids - none of mine of course,also got 1 day park hopper for the day before celebrating actual Grad Nite event) still not too bad. The biggest crowds seem to be Saturday - my group of teenagers were glad they were staying on property so they could get breaks from the crowd! Starting from mid May until early June is Grad Nites so just plan around this or go EARLY May and it should be fine!! I think the weather is the best around May as well - not too hot or cold! When & however you plan for May in DLR have a great time! Also to add for OP - Wi-Fi was fine for us EVERYTIME we have stayed and our last stay was Aug 18th 2012!


----------



## hjgaus

DebbieB said:


> Anyone who recent returned:  is wired internet still available?   When I was there in May 2011 there was both wired and wireless and the wireless was slowwwwwwww.    I'm arriving a week from Saturday and wanted to know if I should pack my router.



OOPS!! Maybe I didn't read this correctly but I guess you will be there sooner than in May!  LOL!  Well forget what I said then but enjoy your trip!! Also same to other poster!


----------



## Nonsuch

DebbieB said:
			
		

> Anyone who recent returned:  is wired internet still available?   When I was there in May 2011 there was both wired and wireless and the wireless was slowwwwwwww.    I'm arriving a week from Saturday and wanted to know if I should pack my router.


Yes, wired is still available. Wireless performance is quite variable, so bring your router. 
Both wired and wireless require accepting the hotel terms, so it can be difficult to use devices that do not have web browsers.


----------



## DebbieB

Nonsuch said:


> Yes, wired is still available. Wireless performance is quite variable, so bring your router.
> Both wired and wireless require accepting the hotel terms, so it can be difficult to use devices that do not have web browsers.



Thanks!

I was there around this time in 2009, stayed at GCH on a 5 for 3 package.   Coincidentally, VGC opened while I was there.   The thing I remember about that trip is that it was blistering hot but not very crowded.   I just missed the Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, looking forward to seeing it this time.   Have seen the overlay for Haunted Mansion several times.


----------



## nunzia

Maddysdaddy said:


> Bumping in case someone, somewhere has any sage advice for me.  It's not like I asked an open-ended question or anything...



I don't really know what you don't know since I don't know what you know 
The VGC is the smallest of the DVCs and the only one at DLR. You can use points for all three onsite hotels (HUGE points useage) in their regular rooms and the normal $95 fee is waived. All the DVC rooms and many new hotel rooms are in a separate building than the original hotel. There are no DTD views from the DVC rooms (  ) You can eat at  three different places onsite: Whitewater Snacks (quick casual), Storytellers (buffet and off menu and has the woodsy type characters) and Napa Rose (high end) you can also get snacks and drinks in the lounge. It is the most beautiful DVC stir
Ok..that was a quick rundown.


----------



## bellaally

Has anyone stayed in a studio with a great view have any pictures so I can show darling hubby?


----------



## Maddysdaddy

nunzia said:


> I don't really know what you don't know since I don't know what you know
> The VGC is the smallest of the DVCs and the only one at DLR. You can use points for all three onsite hotels (HUGE points useage) in their regular rooms and the normal $95 fee is waived. All the DVC rooms and many new hotel rooms are in a separate building than the original hotel. There are no DTD views from the DVC rooms (  ) You can eat at  three different places onsite: Whitewater Snacks (quick casual), Storytellers (buffet and off menu and has the woodsy type characters) and Napa Rose (high end) you can also get snacks and drinks in the lounge. It is the most beautiful DVC stir
> Ok..that was a quick rundown.



Thanks for this.

I should have been less vague in my posting, as this is our 5th trip to DL in the last 4 years (with previous stays at the GC).  This will be our first trip ever using the DVC points we purchased last year, so never having stayed at  any of the DVC resorts, I was more looking for advice on what I should know as a first-timer about that experience.


----------



## hjgaus

Maddysdaddy said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> I should have been less vague in my posting, as this is our 5th trip to DL in the last 4 years (with previous stays at the GC).  This will be our first trip ever using the DVC points we purchased last year, so never having stayed at  any of the DVC resorts, I was more looking for advice on what I should know as a first-timer about that experience.



SELF PARKING IS NOW FREE!! & depending on which villa you choose the size of it will be definitely well appreciated!  Requesting a park view takes on a whole new meaning since most ALL views @ VGC are simply the best! (If this is your home then California Adventure Park is YOUR backyard!!)   No daily housekeeping  but the washer & dryer means less packing!! Saving a little bit of money with a full kitchen!!   SO RELAX & ENJOY!!


----------



## bellaally

mac_tlc said:
			
		

> From post #1538 :
> 
> Thanks to tips from this board, I requested studios 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504, 5510, 4510, 3510, 5516, 4516, 3516 and we got 5504.
> 
> mac_tlc



Do you have anypictures


----------



## franandaj

Maddysdaddy said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> I should have been less vague in my posting, as this is our 5th trip to DL in the last 4 years (with previous stays at the GC).  This will be our first trip ever using the DVC points we purchased last year, so never having stayed at  any of the DVC resorts, I was more looking for advice on what I should know as a first-timer about that experience.



I was going to say, use the resort entrance to DCA!  

I'm not sure there are any DVC secrets, the villas are certainly nicer than the regular rooms. If you are in a one bedroom or larger, bring some bleach. Fill the jacuzzi and let it run with abou 8 oz of bleach. I do this for any tub in the room that I stay in after I read a thread about dirty plumbing in a tub. I've never had anything gross come out of the jets, but at least I'm sure it's clean.


----------



## sechelt

bellaally said:


> Do you have anypictures



Check out this thread for views from the villas.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44522663


----------



## mac_tlc

bellaally said:


> Do you have anypictures



We did not stay in a studio -- I found that list in another post. We were in 6502, a one bdr. 

Here are some pix from that unit:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/49727523@N03/sets/72157630036485062/


mac_tlc


----------



## BlazerFan

Maddysdaddy said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> I should have been less vague in my posting, as this is our 5th trip to DL in the last 4 years (with previous stays at the GC).  This will be our first trip ever using the DVC points we purchased last year, so never having stayed at  any of the DVC resorts, I was more looking for advice on what I should know as a first-timer about that experience.



If you are staying long enough to need groceries and don't have a car, Vons will deliver.  check out vons.com   If you order beer or wine you need to have someone over 21 sign for the groceries.  If not, you can have bell services sign for it and they will store and refrigerate the groceries if your villa isn't ready.  We've had great luck with them.  

Request an upper floor, Paradise Pier park view.  I don't know what size villa you have reserved, but other people have linked above to good room numbers to request.

It's the only DVC property we have used so far and I love it.  We will be trying SSR in early November for the Wine & Dine 1/2 marathon and then visiting our other home (Aulani) after Thanksgiving.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## bellaally

sechelt said:
			
		

> Check out this thread for views from the villas.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44522663



Wow thanks so much these views are awesome need to move to book it


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

I am just starting on research for a possible first trip to DL 5/26-6/2/13.  We are WDW vets but what to check out the other side!

We are a family of 5 ages at the time of the trip are DS 13, DD 10, DS 8. 

I am looking at the DLH and decided to check out what the cost would be to rent points at the GCH for the 1 bdrm villa. The difference in cost would only be about $500. We'd get more bed space as the DLH is only 2 Queen beds. We'd have another bathroom and of course the kitchen. 

For all of you in the know tell me why GCH would be better, or not! Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

ShelsGoingToDisney said:


> I am just starting on research for a possible first trip to DL 5/26-6/2/13.  We are WDW vets but what to check out the other side!
> 
> We are a family of 5 ages at the time of the trip are DS 13, DD 10, DS 8.
> 
> I am looking at the DLH and decided to check out what the cost would be to rent points at the GCH for the 1 bdrm villa. The difference in cost would only be about $500. We'd get more bed space as the DLH is only 2 Queen beds. We'd have another bathroom and of course the kitchen.
> 
> For all of you in the know tell me why GCH would be better, or not! Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!



I'm not sure where you got your price information with a villa being $500 more.  That will depend on how much you are able to rent points for.  If your dates are set, you need to find someone who owns at GCV who will book your trip in the 7-11 month window or find someone willing to book right when the 7 month window opens up.  The villas have been increasingly difficult to get into as they book up very quickly once the 7 month window opens up.  

The villa will have a king sized bed in the bedroom as well as a jacuzzi tub and separate shower in the master bath.  The living room area will have a pullout couch and a Murphy bed.  The living room area also has a bathroom with a shower and you mentioned the kitchen.  Vons delivers groceries, so you can cut down on dining costs.  

Don't count out the PPH.  The rooms are bigger than DLH and the regular rooms at GCH.  Each room has two beds as well as a couch that converts to a bed.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

boiseflyfisher said:


> I'm not sure where you got your price information with a villa being $500 more.  That will depend on how much you are able to rent points for.  If your dates are set, you need to find someone who owns at GCV who will book your trip in the 7-11 month window or find someone willing to book right when the 7 month window opens up.  The villas have been increasingly difficult to get into as they book up very quickly once the 7 month window opens up.
> 
> The villa will have a king sized bed in the bedroom as well as a jacuzzi tub and separate shower in the master bath.  The living room area will have a pullout couch and a Murphy bed.  The living room area also has a bathroom with a shower and you mentioned the kitchen.  Vons delivers groceries, so you can cut down on dining costs.
> 
> Don't count out the PPH.  The rooms are bigger than DLH and the regular rooms at GCH.  Each room has two beds as well as a couch that converts to a bed.



You're right I don't know for sure the availability of the DVC I was comparing the prices from the Disneyland website for the DLH and the point rental cost from David's DVC Rentals. For my dates I would need 243 points @ $13 per point. This difference between the 2 was a little over $500. I would need to actually go through the reservation process with David's to confirm availability. Before I do that I wanted to get the opinions from those of you that have been there.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

ShelsGoingToDisney said:


> You're right I don't know for sure the availability of the DVC I was comparing the prices from the Disneyland website for the DLH and the point rental cost from David's DVC Rentals. For my dates I would need 243 points @ $13 per point. This difference between the 2 was a little over $500. I would need to actually go through the reservation process with David's to confirm availability. Before I do that I wanted to get the opinions from those of you that have been there.



That makes sense!  The cost of the DLH will probably be lower than it is to book it on the website right now.  There will be some special offer, so at the most GCV will be $500 more.  We love the villas, but the hotels are nice.  Either way you go,  you are at DL!


----------



## franandaj

ShelsGoingToDisney said:


> You're right I don't know for sure the availability of the DVC I was comparing the prices from the Disneyland website for the DLH and the point rental cost from David's DVC Rentals. For my dates I would need 243 points @ $13 per point. This difference between the 2 was a little over $500. I would need to actually go through the reservation process with David's to confirm availability. Before I do that I wanted to get the opinions from those of you that have been there.



Well with the 1 Br Villa you get a jacuzzi tub.  For me that is a HUGE reason to book a 1 Br if you can.  I also just love the space.  There's only two of us and I still really like having separate rooms.  Also with the VGC you have the chance of getting a WOC view room.  Not that you would want to only see the show from your room, but it is sure nice to be able to look out the balcony and watch it once you've seen it from the viewing area.

I also love having the kitchen, even if we don't make full blown meals in the room, but sometimes I have. Even if it's just reheating leftovers as a midnight snack.  Also the full size refrigerator holds a bottle of wine much better than the mini fridges, not to mention our 12 pack of sodas and bottled water that we bring.

If the option is there, I would stay in the Villas in a heartbeat over a regular room!


----------



## taaren

While I love the new offer that Claire Bilby scored for WDW PAPs, (and may even take advantage since we're headed to WDW this December and its only a $2 upgrade for DH & I from our current 10 day hoppers,) anybody else feel a little left out for those of us who love our home and DLR?

I wish they would offer a DLR Premium Annual Pass for $399. Heck I'd be happy to get the Deluxe AP for that price instead of $469 for the Deluxe and the Premium for $649. We aren't renewing our Deluxes this year, and mine expires in 2 weeks. Next year I'll be getting an AP (DL) sometime in December then using it for a trip in late 2013, then another trip in 2014, then take another year long break from DL. But the AP prices are out of control on the West Coast, much as I love my home resort and home park ... and there's fewer of us so not as much incentive to offer any discounts for DVC-ers. It may get to the point where I'll consider a *gasp* non-park stay at VGC.


----------



## sechelt

We own at GVC so thought I'd check for you.  

A 1 bdrm is available for your time frame but for the dates you mentioned, the booking site is saying 291 points.  If you can swing it, though, I think it's still worth the extra cost.  Think of it as an apartment versus a hotel room.  It's got the washer/dryer in the suite and with three kids, you'd probably use them.  The full kitchen will be great for keeping tummies full and costs down, especially with a teenage boy's appetite.  Don't forget how much closer it is to the parks than DLH, and it has it's own entrance to DCA.

No matter what, you'll love either one, because you'll be at Disney!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

taaren said:


> While I love the new offer that Claire Bilby scored for WDW PAPs, (and may even take advantage since we're headed to WDW this December and its only a $2 upgrade for DH & I from our current 10 day hoppers,) anybody else feel a little left out for those of us who love our home and DLR?
> 
> I wish they would offer a DLR Premium Annual Pass for $399. Heck I'd be happy to get the Deluxe AP for that price instead of $469 for the Deluxe and the Premium for $649. We aren't renewing our Deluxes this year, and mine expires in 2 weeks. Next year I'll be getting an AP (DL) sometime in December then using it for a trip in late 2013, then another trip in 2014, then take another year long break from DL. But the AP prices are out of control on the West Coast, much as I love my home resort and home park ... and there's fewer of us so not as much incentive to offer any discounts for DVC-ers. It may get to the point where I'll consider a *gasp* non-park stay at VGC.



I totally agree.  I would love to see a better discount for the west coast.  I hate to say it, but the discount and open availability for WDW DVC just might force us east.  Maybe that was the goal?


----------



## ACDSNY

taaren said:


> While I love the new offer that Claire Bilby scored for WDW PAPs, (and may even take advantage since we're headed to WDW this December and its only a $2 upgrade for DH & I from our current 10 day hoppers,) anybody else feel a little left out for those of us who love our home and DLR?
> 
> I wish they would offer a DLR Premium Annual Pass for $399. Heck I'd be happy to get the Deluxe AP for that price instead of $469 for the Deluxe and the Premium for $649. We aren't renewing our Deluxes this year, and mine expires in 2 weeks.
> 
> But the AP prices are out of control on the West Coast, much as I love my home resort and home park ... and there's fewer of us so not as much incentive to offer any discounts for DVC-ers. It may get to the point where I'll consider a *gasp* non-park stay at VGC.


 
I couldn't agree more.  I can't believe how high the Deluxe APs are these days and to only get $20 discount when WDW you can get a $100 discount seems so unfair.  Now this new offer.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

ACDSNY said:


> I couldn't agree more.  I can't believe how high the Deluxe APs are these days and to only get $20 discount when WDW you can get a $100 discount seems so unfair.  Now this new offer.



ITA. When I brought this up when I first bought VGC a few years ago, nobody on the DIS seemed to care. I sent a letter to DVC as well, no response. Talked to a guide who was trying to sell me more points during one of those web promotions. Nobody cared. And honestly, you get the $20 off on renewals, OR if you are a AAA member on new APs. So DVC members get no love on the West Coast. It's very frustrating. I have had a Premium DL AP for 15 years, and a Premier one in 2011. In 2013 I think I will have to downgrade my pass. I just don't see any way that I can afford the Premium without getting some kind of discount.


----------



## oktracy

As a a new VGC owner, I sent an email to the Claire Bilby feedback link located on the member website regarding the my wish for a DVC discount for Disneyland passholders. Although I am currently not a passholder yet, I was hoping for some incentive to buy one. I don't anticipate that I will get a response. We should all send our two cents to DVC. There may be hope in numbers if we all jump on the feedback bus.


----------



## Snurk71

I don't see a.better DL AP discount coming through DVC.  DL already gets something like 1 million APs with the locals and word is DL has been doing great with Carsland.  So what does Disney or DVC have yo gain picking up a bigger discount on an AP?


----------



## PoohsFan1

Can you add us to the list going in 2013?  We will be there from 6/12-6/19 (I will update you with the exact dates once we book).  We are hoping for a 1-bedroom but will take a studio too.  It will be DH, DD12 at time of trip, DD10 at time of trip, and myself.  This is our first trip ever to DLR and we are beyond excited about it.  We are WDW vets (home resorts are BLT and SSR) and have been going twice a year since 2005, however since this is our first venture to the West Coast parks, I feel like such a newbie again .  Everything seems so different when it comes to planning out a DLR trip compared to a WDW trip, but of course I am up for the challenge.  I have read all of HydroGuy's Superthreads (which are amazing BTW) and have gotten a grasp on some of the things I need to know.  However, I will take each and every advice that is given my way too .


----------



## tchrrx

We will be staying in a 1-bedroom March 17-22.  It will be our first DL trip, and we are VERY excited!!!!


----------



## taaren

Silly Little Pixie said:


> ITA. When I brought this up when I first bought VGC a few years ago, nobody on the DIS seemed to care. I sent a letter to DVC as well, no response. Talked to a guide who was trying to sell me more points during one of those web promotions. Nobody cared. And honestly, you get the $20 off on renewals, OR if you are a AAA member on new APs. So DVC members get no love on the West Coast. It's very frustrating. I have had a Premium DL AP for 15 years, and a Premier one in 2011. In 2013 I think I will have to downgrade my pass. I just don't see any way that I can afford the Premium without getting some kind of discount.


I think part of the problem is that a few years ago, the AP prices seemed "reasonable" ... when this last round of price hikes came out, there were a of threads on the DLR board about how many regular Land go-ers will be scaling back our trips, which may have been the point. More people going for a shorter time means more $$ for Disney. And unfortunately with so few villas, DVCers are such a small contingent they don't have to try to get us into the parks, as opposed to WDW go-ers who are a lot more likely to go stay in a resort, then buy a 10-day non-exp ticket, and just spend one or two days in the park out of a week, those guys they're losing revenue on and there's a lot of them. Where as with VGC-ers, so few of us take resort-centric vacations and don't spend money in the parks.


----------



## poohj80

Just found this thread.  Staying at GCV in a 1 BR for the first time in two weeks.  We stayed at GC back in 2005 for DL's 50th but this will be DDs first trip to DL (WDW vets as well).  DD is more excited about Cars Land than anything else, but hope she enjoys Walt's original park as much as I did growing up.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Hi Everyone!   DH and I are GCV owners. I first found DISboards when we made our first trip to DLR for our 30th Anniversary. We fell in love with DL.  Though we live just south of WDW and make frequent trips with family and friends I can't wait till our next trip to Anaheim.  

DH and I have started saving and planning and we will be including our DS and DD and their families. I was wondering if anyone has been in or seen the views from the 3br grand villas?  I am particularly interested in 4522 that looks out over DCA.


----------



## sechelt

Goofy4Pooh said:


> Hi Everyone!   DH and I are GCV owners. I first found DISboards when we made our first trip to DLR for our 30th Anniversary. We fell in love with DL.  Though we live just south of WDW and make frequent trips with family and friends I can't wait till our next trip to Anaheim.
> 
> DH and I have started saving and planning and we will be including our DS and DD and their families. I was wondering if anyone has been in or seen the views from the 3br grand villas?  I am particularly interested in 4522 that looks out over DCA.



Check out the DVC thread for VGC.  Lots of info there.  

Here are the views for you, including 4522:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44522663


----------



## Breyean

oktracy said:


> As a a new VGC owner, I sent an email to the Claire Bilby feedback link located on the member website regarding the my wish for a DVC discount for Disneyland passholders. Although I am currently not a passholder yet, I was hoping for some incentive to buy one. I don't anticipate that I will get a response. We should all send our two cents to DVC. There may be hope in numbers if we all jump on the feedback bus.



I also emailed about including DLR ticket discounts for DVC people. The price increases at DLR far exceeded those at WDW this year, and I read a rumor that there might be another increase there before Christmas.

I suggested it didn't even have to be for APs. How about a discount on a multi day pass, like they offer for some special events, like the 1/2 marathons there or Gay Days? Or even bring back a length of stay pass which would have to match the # of nights on your stay, so you w/b even more locked into going to the parks and less likely to visit other non-DLR attractions in the area.

I found it very interesting, that in all the years of contacting DVC using the contact link on the member page, this was the very first time, ever, I got no response. I don't contact them often, and I've done it to both point out an issue and to compliment someone for their outstanding help, and I've sometimes even put in the message that there was no need to get back to me. But every single time, they've called me, even when I specifically said it wasn't necessary.

Not this time. Not a call. Not an email (other than the computer generated one saying they received my message).

So I wonder if they got enough feedback on this that they are working out what their response s/b. Or if they just don't care because as others have pointed out, there are so few DVC members affected and DLR is doing so well anyway.


----------



## Nonsuch

Goofy4Pooh said:


> ...I am particularly interested in 4522 that looks out over DCA.


A previous post about the HA features of 4522


----------



## Susie63

Have they changed the coffee makers in the GCV rooms? It seems like I read this recently but can't find it....


----------



## Nonsuch

Susie63 said:


> Have they changed the coffee makers in the GCV rooms? It seems like I read this recently but can't find it....


I have seen 2 types:  12 cup Mr Coffee with basket filter and 12 cup Cuisinart with cone filter.
It would not be surprising to see various different models used as old units are broken and replaced.


----------



## oktracy

Thanks for your response Breyean. Great to hear that there is more support out there for us West Coasters. I did not receive a response either. I agree with your perspective. Let's hope that there will be some small increase in incentives for DVC passholders or parkhopper purchasers in the near future at Disneyland. Isn't the Disneyland Hotel suppose to turn some rooms into DVC villas? That may help our case! Or is this just a rumor?


----------



## barngro

Just booked a 2 bedroom villa june 2nd-7th. Actually banked points this year for the first time in 5 years after borrowing almost every year. Have 540 points and have never used any point anywhere but Disneyland. Maybe it's time to spread my wings next year and go to Florida or Hawaii. My wife passed away unexpectedly this July from cancer and I don't seem to have the desire to do Disney like I used to. I hope that will pass too. By the way, June had alot of openings when I booked.


----------



## DebbieB

Nonsuch said:


> I have seen 2 types:  12 cup Mr Coffee with basket filter and 12 cup Cuisinart with cone filter.
> It would not be surprising to see various different models used as old units are broken and replaced.



I am at VGC now, our room has Mr Coffee.


----------



## poohj80

DebbieB said:


> I am at VGC now, our room has Mr Coffee.



How are the crowds so far?


----------



## hjgaus

Goofy4Pooh said:


> Hi Everyone!   DH and I are GCV owners. I first found DISboards when we made our first trip to DLR for our 30th Anniversary. We fell in love with DL.  Though we live just south of WDW and make frequent trips with family and friends I can't wait till our next trip to Anaheim.
> 
> DH and I have started saving and planning and we will be including our DS and DD and their families. I* was wondering if anyone has been in or seen the views from the 3br grand villas?  I am particularly interested in 4522 that looks out over DCA.*



The view in # 4522 is so awesome! It's like looking into YOUR backyard!!  I feel that your so close to the park that if someone (who has good arms) pitched me off the balcony I could either be in line for Little Mermaid ride OR get in through the back door! That is if I could land feet first!!   LOL!!  We were just there this past May and had friends stay with us who absolutely could have sat in the living room chair just starring out though the LARGE picture WINDOW ALL DAY!!   He kept saying how "it feels like I'm (he) the owner of this... look and behold!"  So funny!!  Although other villas have great views too, THIS room with the BIG window framing the park leaves a HUGE impression on people when entering the room & standing at the foyer!!   Bay Lake Towers to me doesn't even match up!!  
 Our stay was 3 nights so most of us saw WOC about 6 times! The pool table upstairs kept people occupied when we needed some down time & just because we live close by my 15 yr old likes to bring his xbox which they do have hook ups for. Also hooked up karaoke through TV speakers & used the long dining table for playing poker WHILE watching WOC!!  This was our 3rd time in the Grand Villas at VGC with the other 2 staying poolside!  You can do all same things there as well EXCEPT for the incredible PARK VIEW with WOC show!!    YOU will love this room!! Enjoy your time there!!


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

barngro said:


> Just booked a 2 bedroom villa june 2nd-7th. Actually banked points this year for the first time in 5 years after borrowing almost every year. Have 540 points and have never used any point anywhere but Disneyland. Maybe it's time to spread my wings next year and go to Florida or Hawaii. My wife passed away unexpectedly this July from cancer and I don't seem to have the desire to do Disney like I used to. I hope that will pass too. By the way, June had alot of openings when I booked.



So sorry to hear about your loss.  To your point, maybe a trip to Florida or Hawaii may be a good way to treat yourself to a little of that Disney magic....


----------



## ACDSNY

barngro said:


> Have 540 points and have never used any point anywhere but Disneyland. Maybe it's time to spread my wings next year and go to Florida or Hawaii. My wife passed away unexpectedly this July from cancer and I don't seem to have the desire to do Disney like I used to. I hope that will pass too.


 
  Please accept my heartfelt sympathy on the passing of your wife.  I can understand your wanting to go someplace different as my father felt the same way after my mother passed.  The Aulani resort is a beautiful and relaxing place to soothe your soul, maybe you could take another family member or close friend for companionship?


----------



## DebbieB

poohj80 said:


> How are the crowds so far?



We arrived Saturday, it was very crowded over the weekend.   Yesterday and today, not bad.

Did Radiator Springs at night using the single rider line, about 30 minutes.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

hjgaus said:


> The view in # 4522 is so awesome! It's like looking into YOUR backyard!!  I feel that your so close to the park that if someone (who has good arms) pitched me off the balcony I could either be in line for Little Mermaid ride OR get in through the back door! That is if I could land feet first!!   LOL!!  We were just there this past May and had friends stay with us who absolutely could have sat in the living room chair just starring out though the LARGE picture WINDOW ALL DAY!!   He kept saying how "it feels like I'm (he) the owner of this... look and behold!"  So funny!!  Although other villas have great views too, THIS room with the BIG window framing the park leaves a HUGE impression on people when entering the room & standing at the foyer!!   Bay Lake Towers to me doesn't even match up!!
> Our stay was 3 nights so most of us saw WOC about 6 times! The pool table upstairs kept people occupied when we needed some down time & just because we live close by my 15 yr old likes to bring his xbox which they do have hook ups for. Also hooked up karaoke through TV speakers & used the long dining table for playing poker WHILE watching WOC!!  This was our 3rd time in the Grand Villas at VGC with the other 2 staying poolside!  You can do all same things there as well EXCEPT for the incredible PARK VIEW with WOC show!!    YOU will love this room!! Enjoy your time there!!



Thank you *hjgaus* for the wonderful description! Sounds perfect for our family gathering. We plan to be there at least 5 nights, possibly 7. It's funny  ...DH and I have two trips to WDW planned in the next few months which are just two of the four or five trips we take every year but all I can think about is our family reunion trip to GCV and DL.  DH jokes that if we win the lottery the first thing we will do is add points and move up our trip!  Till then I will continue to budget and plan and DIS boards will be a big part of that!

I was wondering if you had any pictures of your view from 4522? I would love to see the poolside ones too if you have them. I checked here  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44522663 as suggested by *sechelt* but there were only two pics posted to look at.

Thanks again for your feedback


----------



## hjgaus

Your very welcome Goofy4Pooh!! I would love to send you pics though this board but I don't have a flicker or whatever acct. to do it through here but if you pm me with an email address I can send a few. I had the same problem a few months ago when trying to share my view @ Aulani but someone pm me then added on to the thread FOR me. It's funny while your waiting to come here to California, we are trying to muster up enough points to stay in Florida - we haven't been to WDW since New Years Eve 2009!! 
Please let me know about the pictures & hopefully I can help out!


----------



## mrsw94

Hi all..I've read through a lot, but have a couple of questions about our stay next week.  We were VERY lucky to have been able to rent points for a 2 bedroom Sat through Friday.  I can't wait!!  Anyway, I'm working on my packing list and have a few ???'s...

There are 8 of us total.  Our plan is for my in-laws to have the master bedroom (since they are paying for it!!), My family of 4-Me, DH, DD10 & DS4 in the other bedroom.  2 queen beds, right? My SIL and her daughter (22) in the living room.  Does this sound doable?

Questions...
1.  Is there enough room for DD & DS to sleep on the floor on air mattresses?  We sleep in a king at home and DH is so tall that he needs a queen all to himself!!  

2.  Are there hair dryers in all the bathrooms or just the master?

3.  What else should we bring?  I have coffee filters (both kinds), paper towels, and extra cups.  What am I forgetting?

Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Maddysdaddy

Word of warning about room 1507 (1 bedroom) - we heard honking from the valets coming in and out of valet parking (blind corner, so they are required to honk) constantly during our trip - including throughout the night. 

We got a too bad/so sad/we're booked and can't move you response to our concerns.


----------



## Snurk71

mrsw94 said:
			
		

> Hi all..I've read through a lot, but have a couple of questions about our stay next week.  We were VERY lucky to have been able to rent points for a 2 bedroom Sat through Friday.  I can't wait!!  Anyway, I'm working on my packing list and have a few ???'s...
> 
> There are 8 of us total.  Our plan is for my in-laws to have the master bedroom (since they are paying for it!!), My family of 4-Me, DH, DD10 & DS4 in the other bedroom.  2 queen beds, right? My SIL and her daughter (22) in the living room.  Does this sound doable?
> 
> Questions...
> 1.  Is there enough room for DD & DS to sleep on the floor on air mattresses?  We sleep in a king at home and DH is so tall that he needs a queen all to himself!!
> 
> 2.  Are there hair dryers in all the bathrooms or just the master?
> 
> 3.  What else should we bring?  I have coffee filters (both kinds), paper towels, and extra cups.  What am I forgetting?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!



If you're not already sure, better check to make sure you have a dedicated 2br instead of a lock off.  The dedicated will have 2queens, the lock off will have one queen and a foldout couch.  You should be able to tell on your reservation as you have to book a category when the reservation is made.

There was some pretty good floor space in the 2nd bedroom, seems like you'd be able to fit an air mattress in somewhere - maybe the entryway part of the bedroom if nothing else.

If your sil and niece are sharing the pullout in the living room, another option is maybe your daughter would like to sleep on the Pullman below the tv in the living room. Our daughter loved sleeping in it when she was 10 - thought it was cool/special.


----------



## mrsw94

Snurk71 said:


> If you're not already sure, better check to make sure you have a dedicated 2br instead of a lock off.  The dedicated will have 2queens, the lock off will have one queen and a foldout couch.  You should be able to tell on your reservation as you have to book a category when the reservation is made.
> 
> There was some pretty good floor space in the 2nd bedroom, seems like you'd be able to fit an air mattress in somewhere - maybe the entryway part of the bedroom if nothing else.
> 
> If your sil and niece are sharing the pullout in the living room, another option is maybe your daughter would like to sleep on the Pullman below the tv in the living room. Our daughter loved sleeping in it when she was 10 - thought it was cool/special.



Thanks so much I'll have my FIL call and confirm.  The confirmation he got just says 2 bedroom Villa. Just out of curiosity, does the lock-off have more space?  Wondering if since we have the 2 kiddos with us that might be more preferable.

So what is in the living room?  Is it both a Pullman and the pullout couch in the living room?  I'm just trying to picture where everyone will sleep.  My FIL was told it would sleep 9, but I'm not sure where those numbers came from. 

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Nonsuch

mrsw94 said:
			
		

> So what is in the living room?  Is it both a Pullman and the pullout couch in the living room?  I'm just trying to picture where everyone will sleep.  My FIL was told it would sleep 9, but I'm not sure where those numbers came from.


It is more likely you have a dedicated 2 bedroom. Studios are the first villa type to book, which makes 2 bedroom lockoffs equally difficult to book. 

Sleeps 9 = 2 in master king bed + 4 second bedroom  (2 in each queen bed) + 2 in living room foldout couch + 1 in living room Murphy bed (below TV)


----------



## mrsw94

Great. Thanks so much. I would imagine that my SIL will take the couch and my niece (22) will take the Murphy bed. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## hjgaus

mrsw94 said:


> Hi all..I've read through a lot, but have a couple of questions about our stay next week.  We were VERY lucky to have been able to rent points for a 2 bedroom Sat through Friday.  I can't wait!!  Anyway, I'm working on my packing list and have a few ???'s...
> 
> There are 8 of us total.  Our plan is for my in-laws to have the master bedroom (since they are paying for it!!), My family of 4-Me, DH, DD10 & DS4 in the other bedroom.  2 queen beds, right? My SIL and her daughter (22) in the living room.  Does this sound doable?
> 
> Questions...
> 1.  Is there enough room for DD & DS to sleep on the floor on air mattresses?  We sleep in a king at home and DH is so tall that he needs a queen all to himself!!
> 
> 2.  Are there hair dryers in all the bathrooms or just the master?
> 
> 3.  What else should we bring?  I have coffee filters (both kinds), paper towels, and extra cups.  What am I forgetting?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!



Okay - We were in a 2 bedroom dedicated villa in August and tried my queen size air mattress in the room with the queen beds BUT IT DID NOT FIT!!    yes I tried the little space at the foot of the door by the bathroom (even moved the little table out) but still no luck!   Now keep in mind that I did not tried to adjust the other beds around like I usually do in the hotel room so my rather large 2 teenage boys had to share one of the beds while another teenage boy (son's friend) had the other bed to himself! My friend and her family (2 extra people) had the living room so couldn't do it there! Luckily it was only a 1 night stay but I over estimated the size of my air mattress (it has a head board shape to it) which we just purchased!  So maybe yours will be fine or maybe just a twin size is even better!  Also, yes the hair dryer in the second room (in a black bag) but not in the bathroom across from the kitchen.  Enjoy your time @ VGC & DLR!!


----------



## Snurk71

mrsw94 said:
			
		

> Great. Thanks so much. I would imagine that my SIL will take the couch and my niece (22) will take the Murphy bed. Can't wait!!!!!



The Murphy bed isn't very long. I would guess it wouldn't be very comfortable if someone were much over 5'.

My wife and I slept on the couch pullout and got by with enough room (I'm 6'2", 185 and my wife is 5'7").  It was the most comfortable pullout I ever slept on.


----------



## Nonsuch

I have just returned from another great trip to the Villas 
Room request was successful:  villa 5502

Some panoramic pictures:


----------



## disneymeister

Love this board!  Followed the advice on requesting room preference (thanks nonsuch)...we were assigned room 6502.  Such a great view!!  Been watching WOC every night!!


----------



## bigAWL

Nonsuch said:


> I have just returned from another great trip to the Villas
> Room request was successful:  villa 5502
> 
> Some panoramic pictures:



Was that your first choice villa?  And if so, why not 6502?


----------



## Nonsuch

bigAWL said:


> Was that your first choice villa?  And if so, why not 6502?


5502 is my third choice.

6502 is first:  on the 6th floor and there are very few rooms in the area.
5508 is second:  slightly better angle to view WOC
5502 is third:

I am happy with any Paradise Pier view, which for 1 bedroom villas is:
6502, 5502, 4502, 3502, 5508, 4508, 3508


----------



## mrsw94

hjgaus said:


> Okay - We were in a 2 bedroom dedicated villa in August and tried my queen size air mattress in the room with the queen beds BUT IT DID NOT FIT!!    yes I tried the little space at the foot of the door by the bathroom (even moved the little table out) but still no luck!   Now keep in mind that I did not tried to adjust the other beds around like I usually do in the hotel room so my rather large 2 teenage boys had to share one of the beds while another teenage boy (son's friend) had the other bed to himself! My friend and her family (2 extra people) had the living room so couldn't do it there! Luckily it was only a 1 night stay but I over estimated the size of my air mattress (it has a head board shape to it) which we just purchased!  So maybe yours will be fine or maybe just a twin size is even better!  Also, yes the hair dryer in the second room (in a black bag) but not in the bathroom across from the kitchen.  Enjoy your time @ VGC & DLR!!



Thanks so much!  I'm going to hope that we are in a dedicated 2 bedroom and go from there!  Luckily the air mattress is a twin and DS3 is  pillow bed, so I'm hoping we can make it work!


----------



## ChrisSD

We love 3522 over all the other 2BR's. It's always #1 on the request.


----------



## hulliechrisp

Checked out of 3522 on Tuesday...great view!  Every morning my 2 year old ran to the balcony yelling "RIDES!"  It was a great vacation!


----------



## bigAWL

ChrisSD said:


> We love 3522 over all the other 2BR's. It's always #1 on the request.



That was my choice as well.  Loved it.  Though I might try a higher floor next time.  If only the grand villa above it were two more 2BRs.  "I'd like room 5522, please."


----------



## Chereya

ChrisSD said:


> We love 3522 over all the other 2BR's. It's always #1 on the request.



I have #3522 written in my notes as having a view somewhat blocked by the tree tops.  Do you happen to have any balcony pics of your view?  I am renting points and haven't asked my owner to add my specific room number requests yet.  TIA!


----------



## Anek0618

I have managed to piece together 3 nights (Mar 24-27, 2013) at VGC! We've been to DL many times, but just became members last year (home is Aulani) so this is our first visit staying in the villas  I am definitely going to be using all this excellent input to put in a good room request! It will be my daughter's 10th birthday celebration so a great view would just top it off!


----------



## NHGoofy

First time going next week!  Is there online check in like the WDW resorts?  
Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

NHGoofy said:
			
		

> First time going next week!  Is there online check in like the WDW resorts?


There is no online checkin. 
It might be possible to call and pre-checkin, but I have never tried.


----------



## epgirl

If anyone is needing to cancel a studio res around the second or third week of March 2013, plz pm me about it!  I am looking to rent points for a studio but the studios are all booked.  
I know it's a long shot but I figured I'd at least put it out there.  Maybe someone can make my DLR wishes come true!


----------



## moose615

Question, I'm planning a trip to DL for mid oct 2013 but I will not know DDs fall break schedule till possibly mid nov ( so right around the 11 month mark) does anyone know if the studios book quick in oct?, thank you for any help.


----------



## sparkhill

moose615 said:


> Question, I'm planning a trip to DL for mid oct 2013 but I will not know DDs fall break schedule till possibly mid nov ( so right around the 11 month mark) does anyone know if the studios book quick in oct?, thank you for any help.



You should be OK.  There is typically quite a bit of availability until about the 7 month mark.  With a few exceptions, VGC is easy to book with home resort points.


----------



## bigAWL

Chereya said:


> I have #3522 written in my notes as having a view somewhat blocked by the tree tops.  Do you happen to have any balcony pics of your view?  I am renting points and haven't asked my owner to add my specific room number requests yet.  TIA!



You're right.  The trees do block some of the view, especially when it comes to WoC.  Here are some photos taken in July 2011.






This one shows that the projections are obscured by the trees.





This one gives a sense of what the bigger parts of the show look like.


----------



## poohj80

Just got home from a stay in 1BR DVC #2502.  We had asked for a high floor but they could not accommodate.  Had a view of Paradise Pier but were partially blocked by trees.  We actually had a better view from our window than our balcony as there was a tree right next to the resort blocking the balcony view.  We could only see the highest fountains during WOC.

Night view from our room


----------



## Nonsuch

poohj80 said:


> Just got home from a stay in 1BR DVC #2502.  We had asked for a high floor but they could not accommodate.


Did you make a view request in advance?


----------



## poohj80

Nonsuch said:


> Did you make a view request in advance?



Yes, at the 7 month window when we made the reservation.


----------



## Nonsuch

poohj80 said:


> Yes, at the 7 month window when we made the reservation.


What time did you check in?


----------



## poohj80

Nonsuch said:


> What time did you check in?



7:30 am


----------



## cpster

Hi everyone!

I'm about to put in our room requests for our studio stay in February that I pieced together.  I think Nonsuch recommends the following:

6504, 5504, 4504, 3504, 5510, 4510, 3510, 5516, 4516, 3516

Can anyone confirm?

Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

poohj80 said:


> 7:30 am


Thanks.  Sorry for all the questions, but I'm constantly trying to improve my chances of getting the optimal view.  DW thinks we might get better views if I kept information secret, but I like to share my findings 

Your early check in does contradict one of my theories:  that a guest checking in early might swap rooms with a guest that checks in later.

Your 7-month reservation does add some evidence to the theory that earliest reservations get priority.


----------



## Nonsuch

cpster said:


> 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504, 5510, 4510, 3510, 5516, 4516, 3516
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


I concur with those recommendations 

Some details:

6504, 5504, 4504, 3504:  the only studios with WOC view.
6504 has a 2 sided balcony, giving it one of the best views in the hotel.

5510, 4510, 3510: their view is obstructed by the "T" shape of the VGC wing and only have a partial view of Paradise Pier.

5516, 4516, 3516:  look toward Redwood Creek

2504:  might be worth adding to your request.  Too low for a WOC view, but will have a nice view of the Mickey Wheel.


----------



## cpster

Thanks so much Nonsuch!!!


----------



## DebbieB

Nonsuch said:


> Thanks.  Sorry for all the questions, but I'm constantly trying to improve my chances of getting the optimal view.  DW thinks we might get better views if I kept information secret, but I like to share my findings
> 
> Your early check in does contradict one of my theories:  that a guest checking in early might swap rooms with a guest that checks in later.
> 
> Your 7-month reservation does add some evidence to the theory that earliest reservations get priority.



I think checking in early helps.  Last year my friend checked in at 7:00am, she stayed at Paradise Pier the night before.  I was flying out that day.   Anyway, they said we were facing Redwood Creek.  She asked about a World of Color view, the cm went to the back room and came back with 6504, the best studio!   So it probably did get switched out.

This year we checked in around 12:30pm and got 3516, which faced Redwood Creek.     We asked about a better view, they checked the back room and said all view rooms were already occupied by people who checked in prior days.


----------



## poohj80

When I asked whether our requests were met, the CM did go in the back for quite awhile but the answer was still no. It could be that not enough people were checking out on that day to free up rooms that met our request.


----------



## BrianM

DebbieB said:
			
		

> I think checking in early helps.  Last year my friend checked in at 7:00am, she stayed at Paradise Pier the night before.  I was flying out that day.   Anyway, they said we were facing Redwood Creek.  She asked about a World of Color view, the cm went to the back room and came back with 6504, the best studio!   So it probably did get switched out.
> 
> This year we checked in around 12:30pm and got 3516, which faced Redwood Creek.     We asked about a better view, they checked the back room and said all view rooms were already occupied by people who checked in prior days.



We recently stayed in 4508 which was third on our request list. I checked in at 5:30 am after staying close by the night before. We did that just to be able to check in early to get a better chance on our request list. I was told at that time that check in can begin as early as 5. Although the room wasn't ready until 4pm, we still had room keys so we could use the pool or early entrance to the park after they open.  By the way, the view of paradise pier was great from the room balcony but the screams from goofy's sky school were a bit much for us when we were in the room during the day relaxing. Luckily DCA isn't open late so it didn't keep us up at night. Great view of world of color. All in all its a great resort.


----------



## Nonsuch

DebbieB said:


> I think checking in early helps.  Last year my friend checked in at 7:00am, she stayed at Paradise Pier the night before.  I was flying out that day.   Anyway, they said we were facing Redwood Creek.  She asked about a World of Color view, the cm went to the back room and came back with 6504, the best studio!   So it probably did get switched out.


You stole my room


----------



## Nonsuch

These are the amenities found in the "master" bath of a 1 bedroom villa in October 2012:






Each of the long boxes contain a toothbrush and a small tube of toothpaste. (I have not seen those before)

The bottles have a flip open top and are labeled "Disney Resorts", previously bottles had a larger screw top and were labeled "Grand Californian" with the hotel logo.

The bottles contain:  Sea Salt Body Wash, Sea Salt Hydrating Body Lotion, Refreshing Mouthwash, Sea Marine Collagen Conditioner, Sea Marine Revitalizing Shampoo.

Each shower had another bottle of Body Wash, Conditioner, Shampoo, and a bar of Sea Salt Bath Soap (not pictured).

Hotel Amenities


----------



## cpster

You are so helpful!


----------



## oktracy

What is the best/closest/cleanest good neighbor hotel to stay in the night before checking in to the VGC? Just want to make it easy on myself before attempting an early check in at the Grand.


----------



## BrianM

oktracy said:
			
		

> What is the best/closest/cleanest good neighbor hotel to stay in the night before checking in to the VGC? Just want to make it easy on myself before attempting an early check in at the Grand.



We stayed at the candy cane inn. It's clean and right around the corner.


----------



## poohj80

oktracy said:
			
		

> What is the best/closest/cleanest good neighbor hotel to stay in the night before checking in to the VGC? Just want to make it easy on myself before attempting an early check in at the Grand.



We stayed down Harbor Blvd at Embassy Suites. It was a beautiful hotel and cheaper than the lower star good neighbor hotels and still only a 2 minute drive to the Grand CA.


----------



## Susie63

What is the proper way to ask about availability? I posted on the miscellaneous board but my post was deleted.I am not a DVC member but I have two consecutive reservations for feb and this rental would be for another Diser I am trying to help out.


----------



## sechelt

Very, very limited availability in Feb.  You or they should probably enquire from someone that has points for rent, in the rental section.  At this point, it can be any owners with points available for Feb, not just VGC owners.


----------



## Susie63

Thank you.
I think she is leaning to GCH with a military discount now.It's their first trip


----------



## jerseygal

How difficult is it to get a 1 or 2 BR at the 7 mo mark at Grand Californian Villas?

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## bolty16

jerseygal said:
			
		

> How difficult is it to get a 1 or 2 BR at the 7 mo mark at Grand Californian Villas?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!



We waitlisted a studio last month for end of March next year and it came through last week. Hope this helps!


----------



## PoohsFan1

jerseygal said:


> How difficult is it to get a 1 or 2 BR at the 7 mo mark at Grand Californian Villas?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!



I'm interested in this myself....my 7 month mark will be coming up in about 2 weeks.  We are more interested in a 1-bedroom but we will take a Studio if it is available and a 1-bedroom is not.  We will be going the first week of June.


----------



## DebbieB

jerseygal said:


> How difficult is it to get a 1 or 2 BR at the 7 mo mark at Grand Californian Villas?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!



I would jump online right at 8:00am eastern on the 7 month mark.  I've been able to get studios twice that way.  Later in the day some of the dates were soldout.

A dedicated 2 bedroom will be the easiest to get.


----------



## bigAWL

PoohsFan1 said:


> I'm interested in this myself....my 7 month mark will be coming up in about 2 weeks.  We are more interested in a 1-bedroom but we will take a Studio if it is available and a 1-bedroom is not.  We will be going the first week of June.



From what I've seen, the studios tend to book the fastest.  1BRs are next.  Of course, the actual dates of your trip will be the biggest factor in whether or not there's availability for you.  My guess is that for the most days during the end of May or beginning of June you will find a 1BR at the 7-month mark.  But I'm not sure what effect Memorial Day weekend will have if those days are during your trip (or if there are any other events going on).


----------



## sechelt

PoohsFan1, we're past the 7 month mark for most of May yet 1 bdrms are still available.  First week of June might be more in demand but should be far enough past Memorial Day.  Not too many people stay more than a week.

jerseygal, August is a busy time and keep in mind that the half marathon runs at the end of the month.  Be ready to book early at the 7 month window.

I agree with pp that the dedicated 2 bdrms are generally the last to be booked.


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

HMM, just changed my VGC reservation for Spring Break this weekend and added 2 days.  I asked the CM if the room requests I made would carry over - the reservation number was staying the same.  Turns out that despite my submitting my requests through the online tool and getting a confirmation, they were not on the record at all.    I would suggest anyone who submits that way double check...

Just a heads up on the 2 bedroom questions - at almost 5 months out I was able to extend our reservation for a 2 bedroom dedicated by 2 nights, no problem, over Spring Break....  but dedicated 2 bedrooms are ALL that's available.


----------



## Nonsuch

aroundtheriverbend said:


> ...Turns out that despite my submitting my requests through the online tool and getting a confirmation, they were not on the record at all.    I would suggest anyone who submits that way double check...


What "online tool" you are referring to?

I have had good results emailing request to member services.


----------



## mdsd8700

PoohsFan1 said:


> I'm interested in this myself....my 7 month mark will be coming up in about 2 weeks.  We are more interested in a 1-bedroom but we will take a Studio if it is available and a 1-bedroom is not.  We will be going the first week of June.



Same for us. Prefer 1 bedroom but will take a studio. Looking for 5 days in early June. I checked last night around this time and there was a week available for both a studio and 1 bedroom that included the Memorial Holiday weekend. Haven't checked today. Hopefully the availbility will stay good. Definately a good idea to get on-line and do it ASAP as soon as the window opens.

We were able to stay at VGC 2 years ago on points. We had stayed at the hotel portion before but somehow the DVC was even better.  We have been in love with the villas ever since!!

Good luck getting your reservation!


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for your replies!

If we decide to go ahead, I will be sure to do it at exactly the 7 mo mark first thing in the morning!


----------



## Garthilk

Some quick feedback I experienced during my visit 10/19 regarding the two bedroom dedicated unit #6500. 

The public viewing patio adjacent the room is accessible via one very loud metal door that slams shut every time someone accesses the patio. If you're in the bedroom adjacent that door, be prepared to be woken up if you happen to have put your kids down, or gone to sleep early yourself. It's extraordinarily loud for the rooms having such relatively good sound proofing.

I can't hear anyone entering or existing their rooms on the opposite side, but the door to the patio you will hear every single person who uses it.


----------



## PoohsFan1

bigAWL said:


> From what I've seen, the studios tend to book the fastest.  1BRs are next.  Of course, the actual dates of your trip will be the biggest factor in whether or not there's availability for you.  My guess is that for the most days during the end of May or beginning of June you will find a 1BR at the 7-month mark.  But I'm not sure what effect Memorial Day weekend will have if those days are during your trip (or if there are any other events going on).



We are looking at a 6 night stay from 6/6 to 6/12.  Your words are very encouraging, however I will still be planning on getting up bright and early on my 7 month mark waiting for MS to open .  Just wondering, have you booked via online booking through MS or do you call, if you have done both, which do you prefer better?



sechelt said:


> PoohsFan1, we're past the 7 month mark for most of May yet 1 bdrms are still available.  First week of June might be more in demand but should be far enough past Memorial Day.  Not too many people stay more than a week.



I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my dates will still be opened.  I have been watching the 1-bedrooms for the last week and it seems like there is availability, I even saw availability for a studio for a check in date of today for 6 nights, before when I checked there were only a few dates out of the week that were available.  Like I mentioned before I am more interested in a 1-bedroom over a studio but I will take whatever I can get.



mdsd8700 said:


> Same for us. Prefer 1 bedroom but will take a studio. Looking for 5 days in early June. I checked last night around this time and there was a week available for both a studio and 1 bedroom that included the Memorial Holiday weekend. Haven't checked today. Hopefully the availbility will stay good. Definately a good idea to get on-line and do it ASAP as soon as the window opens.
> 
> We were able to stay at VGC 2 years ago on points. We had stayed at the hotel portion before but somehow the DVC was even better.  We have been in love with the villas ever since!!
> 
> Good luck getting your reservation!



Good luck to you too, depending on your dates, we may be there at the same time .


----------



## Nonsuch

Garthilk said:


> Some quick feedback I experienced during my visit 10/19 regarding the two bedroom dedicated unit #6500.
> 
> The public viewing patio adjacent the room is accessible via one very loud metal door that slams shut every time someone accesses the patio. If you're in the bedroom adjacent that door, be prepared to be woken up if you happen to have put your kids down, or gone to sleep early yourself. It's extraordinarily loud for the rooms having such relatively good sound proofing.
> 
> I can't hear anyone entering or existing their rooms on the opposite side, but the door to the patio you will hear every single person who uses it.


Thanks for the information 

There are 2 doors leading to the viewing patio.  The headboard of a queen bed in the 2 bedroom villa is on the other side of the wall of the glass door in the background of the photo

I suspect the glass door creates the noise, but whatever the cause I would avoid 6500  (although I have yet to book a 2 bedroom).  Of course, I would be in the king bed on the other side of the villa 

(sorry about the blurry picture)


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Nonsuch said:


> What "online tool" you are referring to?
> 
> I have had good results emailing request to member services.



It's where you can click to contact Member Services, you submit it from the web page.  Next time, I'll try email.


----------



## bigAWL

PoohsFan1 said:


> We are looking at a 6 night stay from 6/6 to 6/12.  Your words are very encouraging, however I will still be planning on getting up bright and early on my 7 month mark waiting for MS to open .  Just wondering, have you booked via online booking through MS or do you call, if you have done both, which do you prefer better



I used to call MS in the past, but since they starting the online booking, it's the only one I've used.  I prefer it because if you are checking different options for your stay (different nights, different size rooms, different resorts), you can more quickly compare those options yourself online than you can talking to a MS operator over the phone.  This is probably more pronounced when booking a WDW DVC than it is in Disneyland with only one DVC option.  But the other advantage of doing it online, is that your 7-month window opens at 8am online, while the MS phone line doesn't open until 9am (eastern time, I mean).

If you've never booked online, I suggest playing with the online interface a bit before trying it out of the morning of you 7-month window.  Get comfortable with navigating the options and making changes.  This link shows the search function that helps you find the availability you are looking for.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43784601&highlight=img#post43784601

After you select the exact room and dates you want, there are four steps to completing the booking:

Selecting the contract points you want to use, including borrowing points from a future UY in necessary.
Entering guest information (name, ages of children, addresses, etc) for each guest in the room.
Reviewing the booking details.
Getting a confirmation of the booking.
I believe on the page for the final confirmation, you still have an option to "undo" the booking, and put all your points back where they were.  But once you navigate away from that page the booking is set, and any changes will need to be made through MS on the phone, and cancellations are subject to the regular cancellation policies.


----------



## Nonsuch

aroundtheriverbend said:


> It's where you can click to contact Member Services, you submit it from the web page.  Next time, I'll try email.


The email request will result in an immediate automatic reply, followed by a confirmation.  Confirmations were taking several days a year ago, but recently I have received confirmations in a few hours


----------



## PoohsFan1

bigAWL said:


> I used to call MS in the past, but since they starting the online booking, it's the only one I've used.  I prefer it because if you are checking different options for your stay (different nights, different size rooms, different resorts), you can more quickly compare those options yourself online than you can talking to a MS operator over the phone.  This is probably more pronounced when booking a WDW DVC than it is in Disneyland with only one DVC option.  But the other advantage of doing it online, is that your 7-month window opens at 8am online, while the MS phone line doesn't open until 9am (eastern time, I mean).
> 
> If you've never booked online, I suggest playing with the online interface a bit before trying it out of the morning of you 7-month window.  Get comfortable with navigating the options and making changes.  This link shows the search function that helps you find the availability you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43784601&highlight=img#post43784601
> 
> After you select the exact room and dates you want, there are four steps to completing the booking:
> 
> Selecting the contract points you want to use, including borrowing points from a future UY in necessary.
> Entering guest information (name, ages of children, addresses, etc) for each guest in the room.
> Reviewing the booking details.
> Getting a confirmation of the booking.
> I believe on the page for the final confirmation, you still have an option to "undo" the booking, and put all your points back where they were.  But once you navigate away from that page the booking is set, and any changes will need to be made through MS on the phone, and cancellations are subject to the regular cancellation policies.



Thank you so much for the great information.  I haven't done online booking yet, but planned on doing so this time around.  My main question was when I do online booking, I was going to have to borrow into next years points, and I wasn't sure if I was allowed to do it then or if I had to call.  Thank you for setting my mind at ease and telling me what to expect when doing it .


----------



## Nonsuch

Another thread has noted that new thermostats are being installed, that automatically shut of the air conditioning.
In some cases while guests are still in the room 

I have not encountered one of these thermostats, but a solution was posted:



Sgtfox said:


> Hold the temp down button and the system power button simultaneously. "BP" will display on the screen. The motion sensor requirement is now bypassed for 24 hours. Enjoy!


----------



## dcfromva

Nonsuch said:


> These are the amenities found in the "master" bath of a 1 bedroom villa in October 2012:
> 
> The bottles contain:  Sea Salt Body Wash, Sea Salt Hydrating Body Lotion, Refreshing Mouthwash, Sea Marine Collagen Conditioner, Sea Marine Revitalizing Shampoo.



  Oh no!  They got rid of the Spa H2O peppermint body wash?   I am so sad.  That was my favorite.


----------



## Susie63

What kind of bedding is used in the Villas? Are they duvets or quilts?


----------



## cpster

Woohoo...just got my waitlist to add on a 5th night to our first stay in February as DVC members...can't wait!    Have stayed on the hotel side before, but the microwave will be a nice addition as we have two little ones.


----------



## jockotaco

I am sure this is posted somewhere but I am looking for 2 bedroom villa suggestions.  Would like park/ world of color views.


----------



## JimmyJam838

jockotaco,
Those would be rooms ending in x500 and x506 are is a dedicated 2 bedroom along with 3522.  3522 would give you the best view of world of color if it is not blocked by any trees.  If you click here you can see a complete floor plan.  Toward the bottom of the page is a color coded map of the villas.


----------



## Nonsuch

jockotaco said:


> I am sure this is posted somewhere but I am looking for 2 bedroom villa suggestions.  Would like park/ world of color views.


This would be my request:
5506, 6500, 5500, 4500, 4506, 3522, 3500, 3506

My reasons:
x506 has a better angle to WOC than x500, but a tree directly outside the villas is an obstruction on lower floors.
6500 can have noise from other guests using the patio to view WOC.



JimmyJam838 said:


> Those would be rooms ending in x500 and x506 are is a dedicated 2 bedroom along with 3522.  3522 would give you the best view of world of color if it is not blocked by any trees.


3522 is closest and has the best angle to view WOC, but the trees are an issue.


----------



## Nonsuch

Susie63 said:


> What kind of bedding is used in the Villas? Are they duvets or quilts?


There is a comforter (down or down-like), which is wrapped on both sides with sheets.  A bedspread is on top.  The hotel has switched to a narrow bedspread at the foot of the bed, but the villas still have full size bedspreads.


----------



## friends with mickey

Nonsuch said:


> This would be my request:
> 5506, 6500, 5500, 4500, 4506, 3522, 3500, 3506
> 
> My reasons:
> x506 has a better angle to WOC than x500, but a tree directly outside the villas is an obstruction on lower floors.
> 6500 can have noise from other guests using the patio to view WOC.
> 
> 
> 3522 is closest and has the best angle to view WOC, but the trees are an issue.



We were in 6500 in September and it was GREAT! We never experienced any noise from guests using the viewing patio. The views of the park are wonderful. Watching WOC from there provides views you do not get from the ground. Make sure you see WOC from both vantage points however, it is a very different experience from above. You really can enjoy the fountains and colors from 6500.


----------



## Susie63

Thank you Nonsuch You have been so helpful in planning our first DVC stay.YOU ARE AWESOME


----------



## BlazerFan

friends with mickey said:
			
		

> We were in 6500 in September and it was GREAT! We never experienced any noise from guests using the viewing patio. The views of the park are wonderful. Watching WOC from there provides views you do not get from the ground. Make sure you see WOC from both vantage points however, it is a very different experience from above. You really can enjoy the fountains and colors from 6500.



We've been lucky to stay in 5500 and 5506 our last few stays. 

 You really have to see WOC from the park but I also enjoyed watching the 2nd show each night from our balcony, or listening to the soundtrack through the open patio door as a lullaby


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

We stayed in 5508 and loved it. Watched WOC every night from our balcony! We will be going back in a year with my brother and sister-in-law and was wondering if anyone had pictures of the view from 3522. I am also planning a small family reunion and would love to see pics of the view from the park side grand villa if anyone has stayed there. 8


----------



## aymekae

Hello! Hoping to get some waitlist advice.

First of all, do you think I have any chance of upgrading to a 2 bdr from the 1 bdr I have booked at VGC from 1/24-1/27/13?

Second, do I need to submit separate waitlist requests for a 2 bdr dedicated and a 2 bdr lock-off? (I know I can only have 2 waitlists per UY, which is fine by me, but I don't want to do it if it's not necessary).

Third, how smart is the waitlist system? Since I have 1 bdr booked, and a studio becomes available during my time, will they recognize that as having a 2 bdr available for me in particular? (My guess is absolutely not, but I have to ask.)

Fourth, I am requesting to replace an existing reservation. If my waitlist comes through, and that reservation is cancelled, I will have enough points for the 2 bdr. If they try to book it before cancelling the first reservation, I will not have enough points without borrowing. I don't want to borrow, obviously, as I have no plans to use this this UY, so I declined that option on the waitlist request. But am I shooting myself in the foot, since they cancel a waitlist that doesn't have available points? (In other words, which comes first, the chicken or the egg?!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spe1983

Was able to book a full week in a studio villa for the second week of December(4 days at 7 months, 1 day checking almost twice a day for months, and then the last two days setting up separate wait lists which came through right before the 30 day point).  Haven't been to Disneyland since 1989, quite excited to finally go somewhere for my birthday with my wife and 16 month old daughter.

Expecting it to be quite busy due to the holidays but with 6-7 days in the parks it should allow us to take it slow and get a chance to catch everything.  Highly anticipating the new additions to the park, and finally getting to ride the Matterhorn I coveted so highly when I was 6.  This thread is great, so much good information.


----------



## salemk

I know the self park lot is located across the street from the hotel. I was wondering what the parking lot right in front of the hotel was for? Is it just temporary parking to check in or drop off something really quick? I have a handicap placard & was wondering where I could park at? Does anybody know if you can get free Valet parking if your handicap?


----------



## Nonsuch

salemk said:


> I have a handicap placard & was wondering where I could park at? Does anybody know if you can get free Valet parking if your handicap?


There are a few handicap parking spaces in the small lot, otherwise the lot is used for valet.  I don't know about free valet, however those few handicap parking spots seem inadequate for the size of the Grand.


----------



## taaren

spe1983 said:


> Was able to book a full week in a studio villa for the second week of December(4 days at 7 months, 1 day checking almost twice a day for months, and then the last two days setting up separate wait lists which came through right before the 30 day point).  Haven't been to Disneyland since 1989, quite excited to finally go somewhere for my birthday with my wife and 16 month old daughter.
> 
> Expecting it to be quite busy due to the holidays but with 6-7 days in the parks it should allow us to take it slow and get a chance to catch everything.  Highly anticipating the new additions to the park, and finally getting to ride the Matterhorn I coveted so highly when I was 6.  This thread is great, so much good information.



Wow, that's great that you were able to get those days! Lucked out with those wait lists! Enjoy our home.


----------



## kerickson

aymekae said:


> Hello! Hoping to get some waitlist advice.
> 
> First of all, do you think I have any chance of upgrading to a 2 bdr from the 1 bdr I have booked at VGC from 1/24-1/27/13?



I'm not sure the demand difference between 2BR and 1BR.  When did you put yourself on the waitlist?  If at or before the 7mo mark, then you probably are pretty high on the list.  I think many folks have good luck, but with such small inventory it's hard to predict)  I'd make sure you have a back up plan if you really need the extra room.




aymekae said:


> Second, do I need to submit separate waitlist requests for a 2 bdr dedicated and a 2 bdr lock-off? (I know I can only have 2 waitlists per UY, which is fine by me, but I don't want to do it if it's not necessary).


My understanding is yes, since they are different inventory. If I remember correctly, I booked a 2BR lock off at Aulani and waitlisted for the dedicated last June.  



aymekae said:


> Third, how smart is the waitlist system? Since I have 1 bdr booked, and a studio becomes available during my time, will they recognize that as having a 2 bdr available for me in particular? (My guess is absolutely not, but I have to ask.)



I assume the system doesn't have that intelligence.  Once they cancel your studio it will automatically go to the first person on the waitlist.  I don't think the have a way to convert from a 1BR to a 2BR on an existing reservation.



aymekae said:


> Fourth, I am requesting to replace an existing reservation. If my waitlist comes through, and that reservation is cancelled, I will have enough points for the 2 bdr. If they try to book it before cancelling the first reservation, I will not have enough points without borrowing. I don't want to borrow, obviously, as I have no plans to use this this UY, so I declined that option on the waitlist request. But am I shooting myself in the foot, since they cancel a waitlist that doesn't have available points? (In other words, which comes first, the chicken or the egg?!)



That's sounds a bit tricky for the system or a CM to handle.  The CM might have a way to do it (hold the 2BR for you, then cancel the Studio, then book the 2BR), best to call and ask them directly how their current process/system will handle your scenario.  You might want to call back and get another opinion just to be sure.  Have you thought about getting on a waitlist for 1BR instead, or does your party have to be all in the same unit?  The villas are all in the same wing, so if you have adults in both units, it's probably not that inconvenient to walk for the studio to the 1BR in the morning for breakfast, for example.


----------



## aymekae

Thanks for your response. I currently have a 1 bdr, not a studio. And I spoke to my family members, who said they'd rather get their own accommodations rather than cram in with us, lol. I'll still take a 2 bdr if I get it for the extra space, but we're all covered otherwise.

I guess I'll have to call them with my question about having available points.


----------



## ChrisSD

Goofy4Pooh said:


> We stayed in 5508 and loved it. Watched WOC every night from our balcony! We will be going back in a year with my brother and sister-in-law and was wondering if anyone had pictures of the view from 3522. I am also planning a small family reunion and would love to see pics of the view from the park side grand villa if anyone has stayed there. 8



I had 3522 in 2011. I'll get some pics up. This year I had 4518 - that room, well, sucks as far as the view. Was so disappointed when I checked in.


----------



## nunzia

ChrisSD said:


> I had 3522 in 2011. I'll get some pics up. This year I had 4518 - that room, well, sucks as far as the view. Was so disappointed when I checked in.



My son and his family just had 4516..decent view of the GRR bear and nice greenery I thought. I had 4510 which is fine except the building juts out right at Mickey's Wheel of Death so not much view of WOC.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Well I got my dates set (6/6-6/14) and staying in a Studio....I know, I know I had mentioned earlier we were interested in only a 1-bedroom, however DH and I discussed it and we decided that we would go down to a studio because we wanted to save points, plus we wanted to go for a longer time to check out other parts of Southern California.

Now with that all said, I know we would love to have a view of Paradise Pier (possibly WOC, but if not that is o.k.) and would like to know what your suggestions would be (and if anyone has any pictures of their studio views, I would love to see those as well).  Also, how far away are the villas (with the theme park views) from the entrance to the parks?...either the entrance in GCH or the main entrances.  I have read on the DLR threads that if our main concern is to ride RSR one morning, to go through the main park entrance rather than the hotel's entrance.  Therefore, I was just curious how far away it is from the villas.  Thank you to anyone who can help.


----------



## Nonsuch

PoohsFan1 said:


> ...I know we would love to have a view of Paradise Pier (possibly WOC, but if not that is o.k.) and would like to know what your suggestions would be (and if anyone has any pictures of their studio views, I would love to see those as well).


The only studios with WOC view are:  6504, 5504, 4504, 3504
These studios have a partial view of Paradise Pier:  5510, 4510, 3510

This quote sums up the view from x510


nunzia said:


> ...I had 4510 which is fine except the building juts out right at Mickey's Wheel of Death so not much view of WOC.





PoohsFan1 said:


> ...how far away are the villas (with the theme park views) from the entrance to the parks?...either the entrance in GCH or the main entrances.


All the villas are located in the same wing of the hotel, so the view does not change the walking distance.  It will generally be better to use the main entrance at park opening.


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> There are a few handicap parking spaces in the small lot, otherwise the lot is used for valet.  I don't know about free valet, however those few handicap parking spots seem inadequate for the size of the Grand.



Technically if there are no disabled spots available up front they are supposed to give you complimentary Valet parking as an ADA exemption, but check your bill before you leave. We stayed Saturday night last weekend and they charged us even though we had a placard and no spots were available. I didn't open the bill until we got home and they charged us. It was only one night so I didn't sweat it, but I will always check the bill before checking out in the future.


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

franandaj said:


> Technically if there are no disabled spots available up front they are supposed to give you complimentary Valet parking as an ADA exemption, but check your bill before you leave. We stayed Saturday night last weekend and they charged us even though we had a placard and no spots were available. I didn't open the bill until we got home and they charged us. It was only one night so I didn't sweat it, but I will always check the bill before checking out in the future.



This I didn't know. Thanks for the info


----------



## sueandyong

jockotaco said:


> I am sure this is posted somewhere but I am looking for 2 bedroom villa suggestions.  Would like park/ world of color views.



We stayed in room 4500 earlier in the year. Great view from the balcony to see WOC. Awesome 2BR villa if you stay here.


----------



## Cinderpamela

A big huge thank you to Nonsuch for the fabulous room request advice!! 

Checking in for our stay last Friday (11/23) morning at 6:30 am the cast member confirmed that they had my very specific room requests. She was pretty suprised that I was in the know as it was our first time at that resort! I said I did some research, to which she replied "Well then your research should definitely be rewarded" I knew she could not tell me the room number but I took that as a sign that it was a good one!

We got the text around 3 pm that our room was ready.... I was so excited!! It was 6502!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

Cinderpamela said:


> A big huge thank you to Nonsuch for the fabulous room request advice!!


You are very welcome 


Cinderpamela said:


> ...I knew she could not tell me the room number...


While the CM will not tell you the room number, it is printed on the registration form you signed 
Knowing the room number at 6:30AM could be helpful if you wanted to change the room assignment.  Few guests have checked in that early, so there would be a little flexibility.  Late in the afternoon, it is unlikely any changes can be made.

There is some speculation that early reservations might be given priority for room assignments.  How far in advance did you book?


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

Cinderpamela said:


> We got the text around 3 pm that our room was ready.... I was so excited!! It was 6502!!!



Oh nice..we were in room 3502 in March 2011 and LOVED it!


----------



## DebbieB

Nonsuch said:


> You are very welcome
> 
> While the CM will not tell you the room number, it is printed on the registration form you signed
> Knowing the room number at 6:30AM could be helpful if you wanted to change the room assignment.  Few guests have checked in that early, so there would be a little flexibility.  Late in the afternoon, it is unlikely any changes can be made.
> 
> There is some speculation that early reservations might be given priority for room assignments.  How far in advance did you book?



I've found that if the room is not ready, it shows xxxx under room number.


----------



## Nonsuch

DebbieB said:


> I've found that if the room is not ready, it shows xxxx under room number.


The room has always been listed on the registration form since I started looking for it.  Several visits to the villas and hotel over the last couple years 
The number was listed even though the room was not ready.


----------



## Cinderpamela

Nonsuch said:


> There is some speculation that early reservations might be given priority for room assignments.  How far in advance did you book?



We booked right at the 7 month mark, and then I Emailed Member Services with your handy dandy request list for one bedrooms about 3 days later.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

ChrisSD said:
			
		

> I had 3522 in 2011. I'll get some pics up. This year I had 4518 - that room, well, sucks as far as the view. Was so disappointed when I checked in.



Thanks! Would love to see you pics of 3522 8  Bummer about the room this year. Hope you get a better choice next time!


----------



## floribr1

First of all, I just want to thank everyone for all of the wonderful information that is contained in this thread! As a complete DL newbie, this has been invaluable to me. I am well-acquainted with WDW and DLP, but know virtually nothing about the West Coast resort. But the education has been fun! 

I have been studying the maps, and I notice that all of the DVC rooms in the Villas wing are in the format x5xx, e.g., 1*5*06, 2*5*06, 3*5*10, 4*5*10, etc. However, there are some rooms in this category that are not DVC rooms, e.g., x503, 1500, 1511, 1513. Does anybody know what is the deal with these rooms? My only guess is that these rooms represent the 2% of inventory that DVD is required to hold for rentals... but that is just a guess.

Does anybody know?

Thanks again!


----------



## Nonsuch

floribr1 said:


> I have been studying the maps, and I notice that all of the DVC rooms in the Villas wing are in the format x5xx, e.g., 1*5*06, 2*5*06, 3*5*10, 4*5*10, etc. However, there are some rooms in this category that are not DVC rooms, e.g., x503, 1500, 1511, 1513. Does anybody know what is the deal with these rooms?


Those are regular hotel rooms.  The confusion about those rooms was part of my motivation to create the floor by floor maps.


----------



## DebbieB

Nonsuch said:


> The room has always been listed on the registration form since I started looking for it.  Several visits to the villas and hotel over the last couple years
> The number was listed even though the room was not ready.



Maybe that's just at WDW.   Now that I think about it, the 2 times that I stayed at VGC my friend registered us.   The last time she went in to register while I parked the car.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Advise!  We leave in 16 days for our first stay as DVC members and our first stay at VGC.  We are in a 1 bedroom.  I have requested a room on a high floor with a theme park view.  MS has replied to my requested and said it will be noted (not guaranteed) on our reservation.  Should I be more specific?  Is there a 1 bedroom I should be requesting to hopefully get the best view for our first stay at VGC?


----------



## Nonsuch

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Advise!  We leave in 16 days for our first stay as DVC members and our first stay at VGC.  We are in a 1 bedroom.  I have requested a room on a high floor with a theme park view.  MS has replied to my requested and said it will be noted (not guaranteed) on our reservation.  Should I be more specific?  Is there a 1 bedroom I should be requesting to hopefully get the best view for our first stay at VGC?


I have had good results giving a specific list of room numbers.  This might make it easier, since the CM assigning rooms might not know the views.  A list also allows you to prioritize, since I would rather stay in 3508 (third floor with a WOC view) than 5514 (fifth floor with a Redwood Creek view).

I like a view of WOC, so would be my request:
6502, 5508, 5502, 4508, 3508, 4502,3502

While checking in, make sure to let the CM know this is your first DVC stay as an owner.  You may receive a lanyard or other small welcome gift.  I did not have a room request on my first visit, and the CM spend extra time changing my room assignment to 5502 -- which might have been because it was my first visit or the CM was just being helpful


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Nonsuch said:


> I have had good results giving a specific list of room numbers.  This might make it easier, since the CM assigning rooms might not know the views.  A list also allows you to prioritize, since I would rather stay in 3508 (third floor with a WOC view) than 5514 (fifth floor with a Redwood Creek view).
> 
> I like a view of WOC, so would be my request:
> 6502, 5508, 5502, 4508, 3508, 4502,3502
> 
> While checking in, make sure to let the CM know this is your first DVC stay as an owner.  You may receive a lanyard or other small welcome gift.  I did not have a room request on my first visit, and the CM spend extra time changing my room assignment to 5502 -- which might have been because it was my first visit or the CM was just being helpful




Thank you!  Can I just email member services or is it better to call/contact the hotel itself?

Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Can I just email member services or is it better to call/contact the hotel itself?


I have always emailed member services.


----------



## kerickson

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Thank you!  Can I just email member services or is it better to call/contact the hotel itself?
> 
> Thanks!



Also good for you to check in as early as possible, and let them know that you are willing to wait for a room with a better view than to get in earlier (if you are ok with that).  Bring the list of room #s with you.  Usually they won't tell you what room you are in (if it's not ready yet), but you can show them the list and ask them to try to ensure you are in one of those rooms...

We've had good luck getting our preferred rooms when we've followed the above approach.   

So jealous!  We'll be there in 15 days but didn't want to spend the points for DVC in the high season so we are staying offsite (saving points for our trip in June in a 1BR).  We still plan on spending some time in the lobby and enjoying the Grand Californian Christmas cheer.   Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## kerickson

Was checking the DVC reservation site to see if any rooms might be available Christmas week when we are there.  Interestingly enough, the only room available is the Grand Villa on Christmas Day!  Anyone want to pool points together and have a VGC Owner Christmas feast!!


----------



## cpster

I didn't, but have heard how others have so am trying to figure out why I did not. I'll be calling member services tomorrow, but thought I would ask on here to see if others got invited.


----------



## Mousequake

hjgaus said:


> SELF PARKING IS NOW FREE!!



Just ran across this post and I'd like to confirm if self-parking is indeed free, as that will be a determining factor as to whether I rent a car or not for an upcoming stay. I'm renting points to stay in a 2-bedroom villa; will self-parking be free for me?


----------



## cherylp3

Not sure if this is ok here.

Would someone be willing to check availability for me?  I'm not at 7 months yet but want to consider my options.  Looking for the week of the disneyland half.


----------



## Nonsuch

cherylp3 said:


> I'm not at 7 months yet but want to consider my options.  Looking for the week of the disneyland half.


I am booking other dates, so it only took a second to check 
Looking at a 2 week window: Aug 24 to Sep 6.
Studio is not available Aug 31 and Sep 1, Grand Villa is not available Aug 26 and Aug 30, all other dates and room types are available. (no studio also means no 2 bedroom lockoff).


----------



## hjgaus

Mousequake said:


> Just ran across this post and I'd like to confirm if self-parking is indeed free, as that will be a determining factor as to whether I rent a car or not for an upcoming stay. I'm renting points to stay in a 2-bedroom villa; will self-parking be free for me?



YES - SELF PARKING for DVC members is still free!!   If you are renting from a DVC member this should still apply!


----------



## miyta

We bought points this week at VGC. Had purchased Aulani on our last DCL cruise in November but ended up not signing the contract after we got home as I didn't want my home to be Aulani. We live in So CA and wanted the 11 month window option for VGC. 
Does anyone know how often VGC has been available either on the resale market & Disney direct (well the disney direct would I guess only be after the resale and ROFR?)
I have only seen 3 available on resale market in the last few months- 2 with too many points than I desired & the other with point cost > $100 and we thought we would just prefer to buy direct. 
We now have to decide if we want to sign on a 3rd contract for another 50 points but have been debating possibly owning points at an alternate DVC resort and buying much cheaper on the resale market? if we decide resale- there seem to be an abundance of non VGC options. Just wondering if we pass on the 50 pt VGC contract we were wait listed for how often they have been coming up available again in recent history?

It didn't seem worth saving <$2500-3000 on our contract to have the restrictions of the resale market. does this seem crazy thinking? I know it is a good chunk of $$ but it keeps our options open to the entire collection that I am uncertain how much we would use??


----------



## cherylp3

Thank you!! This helps my planning greatly!


----------



## Garthilk

hjgaus said:


> YES - SELF PARKING for DVC members is still free!!


I wouldn't call it free. You pay for the parking in your dues along with maintaince for the lot.


----------



## kerickson

miyta said:
			
		

> We bought points this week at VGC. Had purchased Aulani on our last DCL cruise in November but ended up not signing the contract after we got home as I didn't want my home to be Aulani. We live in So CA and wanted the 11 month window option for VGC.
> Does anyone know how often VGC has been available either on the resale market & Disney direct (well the disney direct would I guess only be after the resale and ROFR?)
> I have only seen 3 available on resale market in the last few months- 2 with too many points than I desired & the other with point cost > $100 and we thought we would just prefer to buy direct.
> We now have to decide if we want to sign on a 3rd contract for another 50 points but have been debating possibly owning points at an alternate DVC resort and buying much cheaper on the resale market? if we decide resale- there seem to be an abundance of non VGC options. Just wondering if we pass on the 50 pt VGC contract we were wait listed for how often they have been coming up available again in recent history?
> 
> It didn't seem worth saving <$2500-3000 on our contract to have the restrictions of the resale market. does this seem crazy thinking? I know it is a good chunk of $$ but it keeps our options open to the entire collection that I am uncertain how much we would use??



When do you think you will travel and will you want to visit WDW?  We have a larger contract at SSR (direct) and then 100pts at VGC(also direct)  bought SSR before VGC was available, but it actually works out great for us. Often visit DLR in May/early June or early Oct and haven't had a problem booking at 7mo  I usually book a couple of night using VGC points, then extend at 7mo.  I also know in the rare occasion we can't get VGC we can get Aulani, WDW or non DVC. Even though it's not a great use of points, I like the back up of being able to book Disney Collection or Concierge.   I would love to have all VGC points, but then we wouldn't have as many.  Not ensure about direct vs indirect, but I do like the flexibility to book outside locally and not have to fly to WDW or Aulani. We've stayed at Del Coronado and Squaw Valley on points.


----------



## hjgaus

Garthilk said:


> I wouldn't call it free. You pay for the parking in your dues along with maintaince for the lot.



Of course paying for ANYTHING in annual dues will always be apart of timeshares!   Although in our case when you live so close to travel in your own CARS (that's more than 1) sometimes the word FREE seems GREAT!!
  - Husbands car = FREE   My son's car = FREE  &   My car = $22 a day!   ( sometimes I like to valet when taking other teenage son back n forth to school activities!!)


----------



## miyta

kerickson said:


> When do you think you will travel and will you want to visit WDW?  We have a larger contract at SSR (direct) and then 100pts at VGC(also direct)  bought SSR before VGC was available, but it actually works out great for us. Often visit DLR in May/early June or early Oct and haven't had a problem booking at 7mo  I usually book a couple of night using VGC points, then extend at 7mo.  I also know in the rare occasion we can't get VGC we can get Aulani, WDW or non DVC. Even though it's not a great use of points, I like the back up of being able to book Disney Collection or Concierge.   I would love to have all VGC points, but then we wouldn't have as many.  Not ensure about direct vs indirect, but I do like the flexibility to book outside locally and not have to fly to WDW or Aulani. We've stayed at Del Coronado and Squaw Valley on points.



We will want vgc in late oct, mid dec and late winter. WDW not sure as we have never been but probably semi off season if there is one..... No summer no major holiday and no spring break. We are thinking about a small contract at Saratoga? 
The vgc stays will likely be 2 nights to 4 or 5 max.

I foresee us going to wDW and aulani 1-2 times each in the next 5-6 years


----------



## Nonsuch

miyta said:


> We will want vgc in late oct, mid dec and late winter.


You will need the VGC home resort points to book in Oct and Dec, but late winter will be easier to book.


miyta said:


> The vgc stays will likely be 2 nights to 4 or 5 max.


What room type?
Once you stay in a 1 bedroom, you will be spoiled 
After my first visit in a 1 bedroom, I added points 

All my points are at VGC, and any more added points will likely also be at VGC.  The lower initial point costs at WDW are tempting, but the high demand and small size of VGC make the home resort booking window very important.


----------



## miyta

Nonsuch said:


> You will need the VGC home resort points to book in Oct and Dec, but late winter will be easier to book.
> 
> What room type?
> Once you stay in a 1 bedroom, you will be spoiled
> After my first visit in a 1 bedroom, I added points
> 
> All my points are at VGC, and any more added points will likely also be at VGC.  The lower initial point costs at WDW are tempting, but the high demand and small size of VGC make the home resort booking window very important.



Yes that is why my first plan was to only get VGC but 75 % of our use of points in the next 5 yrs would likely be WDW/Aulani. I am contemplating 2/3 my points at VGC and 1/3 at SSR. I was thinking it might still work out fine even in the years I want all VGC- sinice I would be ok with some last minute travel and off season dates that would be available at the 7mo point possibly

We will likely book studio or 1 br- studio if just me and the little ones. 1 br if DH & all 3 kids. 

I might just say goodbye to the extra few thousands of dollars and have all the points at VGC. I have a little bit of time to decide on the add on contract. I don't think I will shop around for a resale VGC contract since the price pp seems to be more narrow and to keep with same member # & use year but that might be foolish choice..... 

I still haven't seen any responses as to what has been happening lately with resale market of VGC- are they all getting snatched back up by Disney? it seems that most are resale at $95-110 point

choices....choices


----------



## hjgaus

miyta said:


> We will want vgc in late oct, mid dec and late winter. WDW not sure as we have never been but probably semi off season if there is one..... No summer no major holiday and no spring break. We are thinking about a small contract at Saratoga?
> The vgc stays will likely be 2 nights to 4 or 5 max.
> 
> I foresee us going to wDW and aulani 1-2 times each in the next 5-6 years





My advice from one SO CAL resident to another is to BUY DIRECT which ever resort you choose! The convenience of LIVING so close to Disneyland is too great to pass up!!  Also if you need to combine your points for a 7 month reservation but nothing is available @ VGC you can stay @ the DLR Hotels!  You can get your perks without the airfare! We have already visited  Aulani  this past June with just a 7 month out reservation so that shouldn't be an issue. If your trying to go off season times to WDW that shouldn't be too hard either.  Majority of our points are at BCV purchased resale in 2008 but VGC points are from direct sales in 2009 & always borrow / combine for most of our VGC reservations so 7 months or less is usually not a problem for a few night stays! (Sometimes in the Grand Villa)    We chose BCV to be close to Epcot and Hollywood Studios & only travel once or twice every few years ( due to attend Christmas 2013 - 14 because of discount WDW AP's for DVC members! ) PLUS we really MISS WDW Holidays! It's not all crammed into 2 parks like DL! We love BOTH places but if $$$ was the factor to sell DVC, we would sell BCV before VGC cause it's where we reside!!


----------



## miyta

hjgaus said:


> My advice from one SO CAL resident to another is to BUY DIRECT which ever resort you choose! The convenience of LIVING so close to Disneyland is too great to pass up!!  Also if you need to combine your points for a 7 month reservation but nothing is available @ VGC you can stay @ the DLR Hotels!  You can get your perks without the airfare! We have already visited  Aulani  this past June with just a 7 month out reservation so that shouldn't be an issue. If your trying to go off season times to WDW that shouldn't be too hard either.  Majority of our points are at BCV purchased resale in 2008 but VGC points are from direct sales in 2009 & always borrow / combine for most of our VGC reservations so 7 months or less is usually not a problem for a few night stays! (Sometimes in the Grand Villa)    We chose BCV to be close to Epcot and Hollywood Studios & only travel once or twice every few years ( due to attend Christmas 2013 - 14 because of discount WDW AP's for DVC members! ) PLUS we really MISS WDW Holidays! It's not all crammed into 2 parks like DL! We love BOTH places but if $$$ was the factor to sell DVC, we would sell BCV before VGC cause it's where we reside!!



thanks for the post- is I decided to buy non VGC would you really still recommend buying direct? I know i could use the points at the hotels at DLR but if I were to spend $100+ point I would just buy at VGC. THe only reason I was thinking SSR was for the lower cost per point and MF but I know the MF could take a jump- just like VGC had a nearly 6% this year.


----------



## hjgaus

miyta said:


> thanks for the post- is I decided to buy non VGC would you really still recommend buying direct? I know i could use the points at the hotels at DLR but if I were to spend $100+ point I would just buy at VGC. THe only reason I was thinking SSR was for the lower cost per point and MF but I know the MF could take a jump- just like VGC had a nearly 6% this year.



That depends on how many points you will be purchasing for your stay at any other given resort besides VGC. If you have planned out when & how many points you may need for SSR (50 points?) OR Aulani  then maybe resale sounds great! Will you be needing to combine your points for 7 month ressies?
Will get the urge for addonitis to acquire more points down the road? Also, how many times will you be going out of state VS staying in your own backyard? Our 1st contract was purchased in FL because there was nothing by us at that time and yes it WAS cheaper to go resale also at that moment because we planned to use during the high season (450 points) NOW everything has changed for US since we started such as VGC right in our own backyard    & the restrictions Disney has placed upon resale purchasers!   (although we are the exception to the rule for NOW by buying BEFORE 2011 for it may not last long) THIS is why I say yes to any SO CAL buying DVC who wants to be spoiled by weekender staycations on sometimes short notices with the Disney Magic on hand (PAP's - YEAH) !!  Everyone has their OWN reasons for DVC so if saving $$ in the long run is important for you then that must be your answer!   ENJOY your time with DVC whichever resort you go to !    I know we do!!


----------



## miyta

hjgaus said:


> That depends on how many points you will be purchasing for your stay at any other given resort besides VGC. If you have planned out when & how many points you may need for SSR (50 points?) OR Aulani  then maybe resale sounds great! Will you be needing to combine your points for 7 month ressies?
> Will get the urge for addonitis to acquire more points down the road? Also, how many times will you be going out of state VS staying in your own backyard? Our 1st contract was purchased in FL because there was nothing by us at that time and yes it WAS cheaper to go resale also at that moment because we planned to use during the high season (450 points) NOW everything has changed for US since we started such as VGC right in our own backyard    & the restrictions Disney has placed upon resale purchasers!   (although we are the exception to the rule for NOW by buying BEFORE 2011 for it may not last long) THIS is why I say yes to any SO CAL buying DVC who wants to be spoiled by weekender staycations on sometimes short notices with the Disney Magic on hand (PAP's - YEAH) !!  Everyone has their OWN reasons for DVC so if saving $$ in the long run is important for you then that must be your answer!   ENJOY your time with DVC whichever resort you go to !    I know we do!!


Excellent things to think about. We havent been to dlr on a weekend for 20+ years. However, as the kids get older we will start having to buy the premium passes and likely weekend stays due to school.. The addl points are somewhat fluff from our original plan of what we were wanting-- -approx 10 day Disney vacation every 2-3 years then I changed the rules on DH and decided I wanted a little more to have short stays at grand


----------



## nunzia

miyta said:


> We bought points this week at VGC. Had purchased Aulani on our last DCL cruise in November but ended up not signing the contract after we got home as I didn't want my home to be Aulani. We live in So CA and wanted the 11 month window option for VGC.
> Does anyone know how often VGC has been available either on the resale market & Disney direct (well the disney direct would I guess only be after the resale and ROFR?)
> I have only seen 3 available on resale market in the last few months- 2 with too many points than I desired & the other with point cost > $100 and we thought we would just prefer to buy direct.
> We now have to decide if we want to sign on a 3rd contract for another 50 points but have been debating possibly owning points at an alternate DVC resort and buying much cheaper on the resale market? if we decide resale- there seem to be an abundance of non VGC options. Just wondering if we pass on the 50 pt VGC contract we were wait listed for how often they have been coming up available again in recent history?
> 
> It didn't seem worth saving <$2500-3000 on our contract to have the restrictions of the resale market. does this seem crazy thinking? I know it is a good chunk of $$ but it keeps our options open to the entire collection that I am uncertain how much we would use??



You are lucky to have been able to purchase. I've been on a waitlist to purchase 65 more points at VGC for over 7 months. I have March use year and I guess no one in that year wants to default or sale. If you have the option to to do a direct add on I would take it. I had purchased 50 points right before VGC sold out and now wish I'd gotten more at that time. What use year did you get?


----------



## miyta

nunzia said:


> You are lucky to have been able to purchase. I've been on a waitlist to purchase 65 more points at VGC for over 7 months. I have March use year and I guess no one in that year wants to default or sale. If you have the option to to do a direct add on I would take it. I had purchased 50 points right before VGC sold out and now wish I'd gotten more at that time. What use year did you get?



Yes we we're excited to buy at VGC. We got march use year  JUST KIDDING!!.
We were advised that there were people on the wait list for over 1.5 years. We wait listed for any use year and got June after a very short period of time. We were offered over 200 points and I am just struggling with how much I should buy direct vs resale at vgc. OR resale for another property. We have already signed for a portion of them direct. The price difference for resale vs direct just was not enough to entice us or make it worth the time for resale and the non direct options. 
It's the additional amount that I am undecided on. For certain we know we want a fair amount direct and at vGC. Just trying to sort out if I can buy cheaper for a few of the points and if it will meet our needs


----------



## Breyean

miyta said:


> Yes we we're excited to buy at VGC. We got march use year  JUST KIDDING!!.
> We were advised that there were people on the wait list for over 1.5 years. We wait listed for any use year and got June after a very short period of time. We were offered over 200 points and I am just struggling with how much I should buy direct vs resale at vgc. OR resale for another property. We have already signed for a portion of them direct. The price difference for resale vs direct just was not enough to entice us or make it worth the time for resale and the non direct options.
> It's the additional amount that I am undecided on. For certain we know we want a fair amount direct and at vGC. Just trying to sort out if I can buy cheaper for a few of the points and if it will meet our needs



We have 200 VGC points we bought direct last year after having been ROFR'd twice by Disney for resale contracts there.

Keep in mind, VGC has a pretty high point requirement per night. We have owned at OKW since 1993 and had spent most of our stays at WDW there, so we didn't fully take into account the big increase in # of points needed at VGC.

Of course, most of our stays at VGC are shorter than our WDW vacations because we can drive to SoCal easily and often.

We're now contemplating adding on more at VGC, but since we won't be needing a ton more, can't decide if the resale hassle is worth it. Closing costs on Ca are a lot more than at DVC in Fl and when you add that cost to a smallish contract, the resale vs direct difference isn't usually all that great.


----------



## NorCalDVC

Breyean said:


> Of course, most of our stays at VGC are shorter than our WDW vacations because we can drive to SoCal easily and often.



Ironically, this may be the very reason we end up selling our VGC points.     Never did I ever think I would utter "sell" and "VGC" in the same sentence.  We have found that because we make short trips down to LA, we don't really need the amenities of a villa for just the two of us.  Instead, we recently purchased points at Aulani because our trips to Honolulu are at least a week long and we find that having a villa (as opposed to a hotel room) adds greatly to our comfort level.


----------



## nunzia

NorCalDVC said:


> Ironically, this may be the very reason we end up selling our VGC points.     Never did I ever think I would utter "sell" and "VGC" in the same sentence.  We have found that because we make short trips down to LA, we don't really need the amenities of a villa for just the two of us.  Instead, we recently purchased points at Aulani because our trips to Honolulu are at least a week long and we find that having a villa (as opposed to a hotel room) adds greatly to our comfort level.



hmmm do you have March use year points ? 
I would still keep my VGC even if I just stayed in a studio. The last time I paid cash for a DLR hotel room was Destination D and I had a great room deal at DLH for under $200 a night. We are looking at joining some family at DLR in May..VGC was totally booked already, of course, and my points are needed for a trip in 2014, so am staying at Paradise Pier with the rest of the family. Holy cow..nights range from$336-$389 (weeknight vs weekend) so that plus taxes put our 5 night PP stay at $2,018...for Paradise Pier! Ouch..A bit of a wake up call as to how much I appreciate owning VGC and not adding that cost to my vacations..Hotel rooms go up..up..up.. while my DVC is paid for.Yes, MF go up too, but not like that.


----------



## miyta

nunzia said:


> hmmm do you have March use year points ?
> I would still keep my VGC even if I just stayed in a studio. The last time I paid cash for a DLR hotel room was Destination D and I had a great room deal at DLH for under $200 a night. We are looking at joining some family at DLR in May..VGC was totally booked already, of course, and my points are needed for a trip in 2014, so am staying at Paradise Pier with the rest of the family. Holy cow..nights range from$336-$389 (weeknight vs weekend) so that plus taxes put our 5 night PP stay at $2,018...for Paradise Pier! Ouch..A bit of a wake up call as to how much I appreciate owning VGC and not adding that cost to my vacations..Hotel rooms go up..up..up.. while my DVC is paid for.Yes, MF go up too, but not like that.



We just paid $475 a night at the grand midweek on a discounted rate. I remember staying there for $149, the annual pass rate never seems to go below $249 recently and even those times are few and far between.


----------



## Breyean

NorCalDVC said:


> Ironically, this may be the very reason we end up selling our VGC points.     Never did I ever think I would utter "sell" and "VGC" in the same sentence.  We have found that because we make short trips down to LA, we don't really need the amenities of a villa for just the two of us.  Instead, we recently purchased points at Aulani because our trips to Honolulu are at least a week long and we find that having a villa (as opposed to a hotel room) adds greatly to our comfort level.



If you have June UY points and decide to sell them, please let me know!

We actually passed on VGC when it first opened. We went to a sales meeting, big event, at PP and the incentives were good. But our son lives in Santa Monica, and like you, going to DLR was no big deal - an hour drive. So we passed.

Then we did buy at Aulani while on a cruise. But when we realized we were going to use those points rarely for Aulani, that we went to DLR a whole lot more, we took advantage of the DVC buy back offer caused by the annula dues snafu, and sold that contract back to Disney. We actually MADE $$ on that somehow, plus got a free vacation to DLR out of it. Then we used that $$ to buy our VGC points.

Now we are on the hunt for more.


----------



## Anal Annie

Hello all you lucky ducks who own at VGC.  We are HOPING to be able to slip in 3 or 4 nights in a studio at your home resort next August.   I know availability will change between now and when I can actually book here in a few weeks but am getting anxious about it...  Would anybody be willing to check for me for studio availability for August 4th-8th?  If the studios are all already gone then I need to seriously work on Plan B (either choking on the points for a 1 bedroom or consider the option of booking a room at Paradise Pier).  I guess as part of Plan B I also need to know if there are 1 bedrooms available too huh?!   We want to stop in CA on our way to Aulani and I am really hoping to reserve most of our points for that part...so I am nervous about getting everything planned & pulled together so I can start seriously watching for airfare.  I am afraid to book air until I secure our villa ressies and booking 2 hard to get resorts at the 7 month window is making me stress just a wee bit!  I am just too anal for my own good sometimes!! 

Anyway, TIA if anybody can help!!


----------



## sechelt

Anal Annie said:


> Hello all you lucky ducks who own at VGC.  We are HOPING to be able to slip in 3 or 4 nights in a studio at your home resort next August.   I know availability will change between now and when I can actually book here in a few weeks but am getting anxious about it...  Would anybody be willing to check for me for studio availability for August 4th-8th?  If the studios are all already gone then I need to seriously work on Plan B (either choking on the points for a 1 bedroom or consider the option of booking a room at Paradise Pier).  I guess as part of Plan B I also need to know if there are 1 bedrooms available too huh?!   We want to stop in CA on our way to Aulani and I am really hoping to reserve most of our points for that part...so I am nervous about getting everything planned & pulled together so I can start seriously watching for airfare.  I am afraid to book air until I secure our villa ressies and booking 2 hard to get resorts at the 7 month window is making me stress just a wee bit!  I am just too anal for my own good sometimes!!
> 
> Anyway, TIA if anybody can help!!



If you're checking out on the 8th, so far so good.  The D23 Expo is that weekend and the studios are booked from the 8th on.


----------



## NorCalDVC

nunzia said:


> hmmm do you have March use year points ?
> I would still keep my VGC even if I just stayed in a studio. The last time I paid cash for a DLR hotel room was Destination D and I had a great room deal at DLH for under $200 a night. We are looking at joining some family at DLR in May..VGC was totally booked already, of course, and my points are needed for a trip in 2014, so am staying at Paradise Pier with the rest of the family. Holy cow..nights range from$336-$389 (weeknight vs weekend) so that plus taxes put our 5 night PP stay at $2,018...for Paradise Pier! Ouch..A bit of a wake up call as to how much I appreciate owning VGC and not adding that cost to my vacations..Hotel rooms go up..up..up.. while my DVC is paid for.Yes, MF go up too, but not like that.



Oh the elusive March use year!  My points are the very common June use year (it does seem like there's a lot of June use year's out there doesn't it?).  We are actually staying at Paradise Pier in February and the rate is $280 including tax (weekend rate) - decided too late and there were no GVC rooms available.  We also own 300 points at BCV so sometimes we use those points to book rooms at PP or DLR so that's worked out pretty well for us.  However, you are right in that nothing beats the Grand!


----------



## NorCalDVC

Breyean said:


> Then we did buy at Aulani while on a cruise. But when we realized we were going to use those points rarely for Aulani, that we went to DLR a whole lot more, we took advantage of the DVC buy back offer caused by the annula dues snafu, and sold that contract back to Disney. We actually MADE $$ on that somehow, plus got a free vacation to DLR out of it. Then we used that $$ to buy our VGC points.



Wow, now THAT is a good story - making money from the mouse!  I wish I would have bought my Aulani points earlier so I could get the subsidized mfs.  We have 180 VGC June use year points and like your previous post pointed out - doesn't go as far as you would think. We were on the fence about whether to add more points at VGC so we could bring friends or relatives with us during the hard to get holiday weeks, but decided - nah.  Instead, we added on at Aulani so we can go there over the holidays all by ourselves!


----------



## Anal Annie

sechelt said:


> If you're checking out on the 8th, so far so good.  The D23 Expo is that weekend and the studios are booked from the 8th on.



Thank you!  Yes, we would be checking out on the 7th or the 8th.  I was originally thinking 3 nights but DH said we should probably spring for 4 nights so we're sure to get a good park fix and we'd rather do weekday points than add the extra night onto the front end - so 4 nights would put us checking out on the 8th.  I also figured it would be cheaper to fly maybe on Sunday than Saturday.  Maybe.  Just a little.   We're not D23 members so the Expo wasn't even on my radar but now that you menion it I do remember reading something about it in the last Disney Files.  Crossing my fingers that this availability holds for 3 more weeks until I can book!!  Thanks again!


----------



## miyta

So I finally decided to just get the small add on at SSR but then I come accross the 20 page thread of resale possible changes to access and possible further restrictions. not that that thread turned on the lightbulb- I know nothing is ever a guarantee..... Now trying to decide how much this will weigh into my decision. I think I have enough VGC points for my desired use there and the SSR would supplement my intermittent WDW or Aulani-- but if I am going to have possible restrictions than what? but the flipside is if I buy all at VGC I don't see myself wanting to use them all there to- those extra points are for different places every so often..... but if buying direct would keep allowing me flexibility at the other clubs then that is the choice I should make- buy direct and if I buy direct I would spend $130 for VGC vs $110 for SSR, etc.
HHHmmm keep with my plan of just by at the lower cost and hope for grandfatherig & good luck or just say goodbye to several more thousand dollars


----------



## 8timesblessed

Nonsuch said:


> This would be my request:
> 5506, 6500, 5500, 4500, 4506, 3522, 3500, 3506
> 
> My reasons:
> x506 has a better angle to WOC than x500, but a tree directly outside the villas is an obstruction on lower floors.
> 6500 can have noise from other guests using the patio to view WOC.
> 
> 
> 3522 is closest and has the best angle to view WOC, but the trees are an issue.




Wish I had read all this before our trip! I didn't think about putting in a room request. I booked at the 11month window and checked in early 7:30am and asked for a high floor WOC view. We got 3500 which at first I was disappointed in but it ended up being good for us. It was close to the elevator and we enjoyed going up to the 6th floor to watch WOC, such a different view from up there. We've seen it in the park a few times so it was nice watching from up there our favorite parts!


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

8timesblessed said:


> Wish I had read all this before our trip! I didn't think about putting in a room request. I booked at the 11month window and checked in early 7:30am and asked for a high floor WOC view. We got 3500 which at first I was disappointed in but it ended up being good for us. It was close to the elevator and we enjoyed going up to the 6th floor to watch WOC, such a different view from up there. We've seen it in the park a few times so it was nice watching from up there our favorite parts!



Could you see WOC at all from 3500?  Thanks!


----------



## jockotaco

I can't comment on 3500 but 6500 has great views of WOC.


----------



## czmom

Hi! I am wondering when I need to book a studio for the week after Thanksgiving next year. My dates would be December 1-7. Is this something that should be done at the 11 month mark? Or can I hold off?

I am not a DVC owner, but will be renting points.

Thank you! I just returned from AKV and look forward to staying at VGC.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

czmom said:


> Hi! I am wondering when I need to book a studio for the week after Thanksgiving next year. My dates would be December 1-7. Is this something that should be done at the 11 month mark? Or can I hold off?
> 
> I am not a DVC owner, but will be renting points.
> 
> Thank you! I just returned from AKV and look forward to staying at VGC.



For that many nights in a studio, my best advice is to find a VGC owner and book at 11 months.  Studios are the hardest to come by and December is a busy month at DL.


----------



## aymekae

A couple of questions for you experts:

How many cars get free parking for a 1 bdr villa reservation? Someone on the Disneyland board thought it was 2, but I thought I should double check here. For any cars that might have to pay, what's the daily rate? And if we have people not booked in our room coming to visit, is the rate the same or different?

I need to change some of the people on the original reservation I booked, and provide the correct addresses (I learned recently this address must match the address on their driver's license). Can I do this through the email form on the website, or do I need to call? (I hate calling!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigAWL

Dues Statements are available on the member website.

Looks like 2013 per point dues are rising from $4.33 to 4.58 (that's a 5.77% increase).

But in Jan 2013 there will also be a $0.88 per point adjustment collected to pay for higher-than-estimated taxes in 2012.


----------



## hjgaus

aymekae said:


> A couple of questions for you experts:
> 
> How many cars get free parking for a 1 bdr villa reservation? Someone on the Disneyland board thought it was 2, but I thought I should double check here. For any cars that might have to pay, what's the daily rate? And if we have people not booked in our room coming to visit, is the rate the same or different?
> 
> The first 2 cars @ SELF PARKING are FREE then the 3rd car is $15. ($15 per day is also for ANYONE)
> ANYBODY parking in VALET = $22
> Also your guest can park @ Downtown Disney - first 3 hours is FREE then they can validate by getting something to eat there to ADD 2 MORE FREE HOURS of parking. Although they could park @ Mickey n' Friends Parking structure IF they will be joining you in the parks. I think it's $15 for all day?
> 
> 
> I need to change some of the people on the original reservation I booked, and provide the correct addresses (I learned recently this address must match the address on their driver's license). Can I do this through the email form on the website, or do I need to call? (I hate calling!)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



 I don't know about emailing the website but I would just call the DVC member service. I've always found them very helpful.


----------



## Nonsuch

aymekae said:
			
		

> How many cars get free parking for a 1 bdr villa reservation? Someone on the Disneyland board thought it was 2, but I thought I should double check here. For any cars that might have to pay, what's the daily rate? And if we have people not booked in our room coming to visit, is the rate the same or different?


2 cars might be correct, but all 5 room keys (the 1 bedroom limit) will have "SELF PARKING" printed on them. Any of these keys may be used to exit parking lot. The key is not scanned, so there is no record of how many cars are parked. 

$15 is the daily rate for registered guests, otherwise the rate will be much higher.


----------



## oktracy

NorcalDVC,

I own at VGC, live in the Bay Area and also love Aulani. I am seriously considering buying there. Did you purchase Aulani direct? If so how many points? I bought VGC resale 1 year ago and have a 160 point contract. I would want a minimum 1 bedroom for 1 week every other year at Aulani 308 - 406 points.


----------



## aymekae

Thanks for the explanation on the parking... makes a lot more sense! If someone parks before checking in and getting their key, do they just take a normal parking ticket that they won't end up needing because they will use the key to exit?


----------



## Nonsuch

aymekae said:
			
		

> ...If someone parks before checking in and getting their key, do they just take a normal parking ticket that they won't end up needing because they will use the key to exit?


That is correct, but without a key they will not be able to use the area of the lot dedicated for guests of the Grand Californian and will need to park in the multi-story lot behind the Paradise Pier Hotel.


----------



## sparkhill

czmom said:


> Hi! I am wondering when I need to book a studio for the week after Thanksgiving next year. My dates would be December 1-7. Is this something that should be done at the 11 month mark? Or can I hold off?
> 
> I am not a DVC owner, but will be renting points.
> 
> Thank you! I just returned from AKV and look forward to staying at VGC.



You will probably be fine booking anywhere between 11 to 7 months in advance. It will fill up once the 7 month window opens though.


----------



## NorCalDVC

oktracy said:


> NorcalDVC,
> 
> I own at VGC, live in the Bay Area and also love Aulani. I am seriously considering buying there. Did you purchase Aulani direct? If so how many points? I bought VGC resale 1 year ago and have a 160 point contract. I would want a minimum 1 bedroom for 1 week every other year at Aulani 308 - 406 points.



Yes, we did purchase Aulani direct.  The closing costs if you buy Aulani resale run at least $900  so you don't save too much unless you buy a large contract.  The incentive when we bought was $7 off with a $500 giftcard.  We only bought 150 points, but now I wish we had gotten more.  The price just went up today to $140 per point.  We have over 500 points at VGC, BCV and WL so there is no way my husband will agree to buy more points until we get rid of one of our other contracts.   

If you are not in a hurry to buy points and decide to buy direct, I would probably wait until the month before your use year to buy.  That way, you get the current year's points without having to pay the dues (they prorate the amount).


----------



## oktracy

Norcal, thanks for your reply and the tip!!! I will keep saving for now but will probably bite the bullet next spring or summer. I did see the current incentives Disney is offering. I think I read somewhere that they might still be available until 1/29/2013 for members. We will see if I get antsy again before the end of January.  Enjoy those points!!


----------



## oktracy

Norcal, thanks for your reply and the tip!!! I will keep saving for now but will probably bite the bullet next spring or summer. I did see the current incentives Disney is offering. I think I read somewhere that they might still be available until 1/29/2013 for members. We will see if I get antsy again before the end of January.  Enjoy those points!!


----------



## czmom

sparkhill said:


> You will probably be fine booking anywhere between 11 to 7 months in advance. It will fill up once the 7 month window opens though.



Thank you! The 7 month mark is when it opens to DVC members who own elsewhere, correct?


----------



## sparkhill

czmom said:


> Thank you! The 7 month mark is when it opens to DVC members who own elsewhere, correct?



Yes, non-VCG owners can start booking 7 months in advance of the first day of the reservation.  It really fills up fast right at 7 months though so, if you can find somebody to make the reservation for you now, you will not need to sweat it.


----------



## moose615

sparkhill said:
			
		

> Yes, non-VCG owners can start booking 7 months in advance of the first day of the reservation.  It really fills up fast right at 7 months though so, if you can find somebody to make the reservation for you now, you ail not need to sweat it.



Even though I am a dvc member I rented points from a VGC member for our Oct trip, with DDs set fall break schedule I didn't want to sweat trying to book the exact days, and it being our first trip to DL I don't regret it for a sec, good idea if your days arnt flexible


----------



## JimmyJam838

Nonsuch said:


> That is correct, but without a key they will not be able to use the area of the lot dedicated for guests of the Grand Californian and will need to park in the multi-story lot behind the Paradise Pier Hotel.



Since when do you need a key?  I've been there a least a dozen times and have never had to use a key to enter the lot directly across the street.  I usually go park our car while my wife is checking in so I normally don't have a key.  I've only had to show a key when leaving the lot.


----------



## Nonsuch

JimmyJam838 said:


> Since when do you need a key?  I've been there a least a dozen times and have never had to use a key to enter the lot directly across the street.  I usually go park our car while my wife is checking in so I normally don't have a key.  I've only had to show a key when leaving the lot.


Very often, a key is not needed to enter the lot.  The parking attendant will open the gate for a car crossing directly from the Grand Californian.  The attendant may also open the second gate into the Grand Californian part of the lot.

If the attendant does not open the gate, take a parking ticket -- which will not be used.


----------



## Ciyra

Thank you for putting all this amazing information in one place. 

My husband and I are seriously considering purchasing, but have a question for current owners. Has anyone had any luck booking last minute mid week during the month of February? I'm looking at our "Disney History" and realizing that we often get a wild hair in February and take a last minute mid week trip. 

Most of the time we would be pre-planned at the 11 month mark, but I think the gloom of winter starts to get to us!


----------



## hjgaus

Ciyra said:


> Thank you for putting all this amazing information in one place.
> 
> My husband and I are seriously considering purchasing, but have a question for current owners. Has anyone had any luck booking last minute mid week during the month of February? I'm looking at our "Disney History" and realizing that we often get a wild hair in February and take a last minute mid week trip.
> 
> Most of the time we would be pre-planned at the 11 month mark, but I think the gloom of winter starts to get to us!



Can't say that I've tried too often for last minute but when I have & it's not available I would do the DLR Hotels on points. (If you have purchased direct for usage of the Disney Collection.)
The month of Feb seems like a good off time to enjoy except for the Presidents weekend.


----------



## miyta

hjgaus said:


> Can't say that I've tried too often for last minute but when I have & it's not available I would do the DLR Hotels on points. (If you have purchased direct for usage of the Disney Collection.)
> The month of Feb seems like a good off time to enjoy except for the Presidents weekend.



We just joined and I booked a few nights in feb. About a week ago. The whole month in a studio was not wide open but I had enough choices to make it a difficult decision for me


----------



## hjgaus

miyta said:


> We just joined and I booked a few nights in feb. About a week ago. The whole month in a studio was not wide open but I had enough choices to make it a difficult decision for me



That's great! Good for you! We will be staying on property Jan 3rd to the 6th & totally looking forward to it! We had to go commando through the parks last Thursday to watch my son march in the parade which was pure torture!!  It's gonna be good to get back to relaxing in our room for breaks!  LOVE MY DVC!!


----------



## Lucille1963

Are additional hangers available while staying in a DVC Studio?  My husband and I have lots of clothing to and and we're wondering if we should bring extra hangers.  
Less than two weeks to go! 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nonsuch

Lucille1963 said:


> Are additional hangers available while staying in a DVC Studio?


Hangers are available upon request


----------



## Lucille1963

Thanks for the incredible info Nonsuch!


----------



## moose615

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> Hangers are available upon request



I 2nd that, great post


----------



## Susie63

Where can I find a list of supplies for a studio villa? We will there for 11 nights so I am wondering what I will need to supplement.I *think*I read some where that I can get supplies replenished if we run out.Where would I do that?

Well,great minds think alike! I did a search but nothing came up.I guess I should have read back a couple posts.Thank you again Nonsuch! You are awesome!


----------



## czmom

sparkhill said:


> Yes, non-VCG owners can start booking 7 months in advance of the first day of the reservation.  It really fills up fast right at 7 months though so, if you can find somebody to make the reservation for you now, you will not need to sweat it.



Well, looks like I will be sweating this one out. I have tried 4 different DVC rental agencies and no one has any members with VGC points. I am keeping my eye on a couple boards for renting directly through a member as well. I knew it would be hard to get, and am hoping for the best!


----------



## DebbieB

Just got 8/3 to 8/8 in a 1 bedroom!   We are going to move to PPH for D23 weekend (starting Thursday).   There was availability for a 1 bedroom through Thursday (Friday soldout).   Studios are gone for some nights.


----------



## tamman

We are new DVC members. Just booked August 2nd- 9th studio. I actually just called today to add the 8th and I got the last studio. 
Looking forward to our first DL trip.


----------



## czmom

I have a question about the HA rooms. We are hoping to get a studio for December, but want the sink separate from the tub/toilet area. I believe that is how all studios are, except for the HA bathroom that appears to have the sink/tub/toilet all in one room. 

Is it possible for us to end up in the HA studio? or is that a separate booking category?


----------



## taaren

czmom said:


> I have a question about the HA rooms. We are hoping to get a studio for December, but want the sink separate from the tub/toilet area. I believe that is how all studios are, except for the HA bathroom that appears to have the sink/tub/toilet all in one room.
> 
> Is it possible for us to end up in the HA studio? or is that a separate booking category?


It is not a separate booking category ... so there is a chance you will end up in there, but not a high likelyhood. I do believe people can request HA rooms ... and I think I remember seeing somewhere that its only on the first floor?


----------



## Nonsuch

czmom said:


> Is it possible for us to end up in the HA studio? or is that a separate booking category?


A guest who books a HA villa is guaranteed to receive a HA villa, but a guest who does not book a HA villa still might receive one.

These are the HA villas:
1516 studio
1514 1 bedroom
3513 2 bedroom
4522 grand villa
(the maps linked in my signature show the locations)

VGC are usually fully booked, so a guest may receive a HA villa without requesting one.  I suspect the HA villas are the last assigned.  On one visit, I was impatiently waiting for my villa to be ready (it was past 4PM) and checked with the front desk -- and was told a first floor villa was available immediately.


----------



## czmom

Thank you both! Looks like our odds are very small to receive the HA studio. 

Nonsuch- I submitted your list of studios in order of preference that I found in this thread. Thank you for compiling that. Made it easy for me! Hopefully one of those will work out.


----------



## psac

New to the Thread, we're thinking of planning a Disneyland trip for the first time in September 2013 (2nd or 3rd week, not Labor Day weekend).  Our initial assumption was just to pay cash, but are there any thoughts on the possibility of 7 month availability during that time?  I see the spotty availability now for August, but I don't know how that translates to September.  Thanks!!


----------



## moose615

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> A guest who books a HA villa is guaranteed to receive a HA villa, but a guest who does not book a HA villa still might receive one.
> 
> These are the HA villas:
> 1516 studio
> 1514 1 bedroom
> 3513 2 bedroom
> 4522 grand villa
> (the maps linked in my signature show the locations)
> 
> VGC are usually fully booked, so a guest may receive a HA villa without requesting one.  I suspect the HA villas are the last assigned.  On one visit, I was impatiently waiting for my villa to be ready (it was past 4PM) and checked with the front desk -- and was told a first floor villa was available immediately.



I'm sorry if this is a silly question but what's an HA room


----------



## czmom

Handicap Accessible 

I just realized it myself when I saw pictures of the different layout in the bathroom.


----------



## moose615

czmom said:
			
		

> Handicap Accessible
> 
> I just realized it myself when I saw pictures of the different layout in the bathroom.



Thank you, sorry I got thinking, why didn't I try for a HA room since people were hoping to get them lol


----------



## czmom

moose615 said:


> Thank you, sorry I got thinking, why didn't I try for a HA room since people were hoping to get them lol



We are actually hoping NOT to get it. I just went back and reread, and I was not clear at all. Oops!


----------



## sechelt

psac said:


> New to the Thread, we're thinking of planning a Disneyland trip for the first time in September 2013 (2nd or 3rd week, not Labor Day weekend).  Our initial assumption was just to pay cash, but are there any thoughts on the possibility of 7 month availability during that time?  I see the spotty availability now for August, but I don't know how that translates to September.  Thanks!!



There's always a possibility, and it depends on what size of unit you need.  Be ready and online right at 8 a.m. eastern time and you should have a decent chance.  Don't wait for MS to open.  The studios seem to be the most popular, followed by the 1 bdrms.  

Something to keep in mind for September, HM and Space Mtn are usually closed until around the third week to have their holiday overlays installed.  If these rides are important to you, you may want to travel towards the end of September.


----------



## Mousequake

I'm renting points to stay at VGC for a trip next week-- I had the person I'm renting from submit a single room request for me, but if I'm understanding correctly, I can have him submit a list of rooms I'd be happy with and I may have a better chance of getting what I want. Is that correct?

If so, how should the DVC owner submit this request?


----------



## sechelt

Mousequake said:


> I'm renting points to stay at VGC for a trip next week-- I had the person I'm renting from submit a single room request for me, but if I'm understanding correctly, I can have him submit a list of rooms I'd be happy with and I may have a better chance of getting what I want. Is that correct?
> 
> If so, how should the DVC owner submit this request?



Since your trip is next week, and if it were me, I'd be tempted to call the hotel directly and place the request.  Otherwise, the owner can call or email member services for you.  There's no guarantee you'll get what you requested but it never hurts to try.


----------



## hjgaus

Okay it worked! We checked in about 11am today and told them that we made list of requested park view rooms & asked if they were honoring it? Answer " YES it is a park view but not sure what it is...."  So BEFORE I signed the registration form I CHECKED and sure enough there was one of my 1 bedroom requests....RM # 5502!! Had 5 choices on my list! He said "Oh your way ahead of me... We are not supposed to mention the exact room number but remenber I did not say it." I think he was joking but surprised I knew what I wanted & how to look for it! The room wasn't ready and the usual "will text you when ready" was the response. SO we drove back home (20 minutes) to wait to be texted! Really we did have to come back anyway to pick up my kid from band practice this afternoon!


----------



## Chereya

hjgaus said:


> Okay it worked! We checked in about 11am today and told them that we made list of requested park view rooms & asked if they were honoring it? Answer " YES it is a park view but not sure what it is...."  So BEFORE I signed the registration form I CHECKED and sure enough there was one of my 1 bedroom requests....RM # 5502!! Had 5 choices on my list! He said "Oh your way ahead of me... We are not supposed to mention the exact room number but remenber I did not say it." I think he was joking but surprised I knew what I wanted & how to look for it! The room wasn't ready and the usual "will text you when ready" was the response. SO we drove back home (20 minutes) to wait to be texted! Really we did have to come back anyway to pick up my kid from band practice this afternoon!



Yay!!! Congrats!! Come back and post some pics to share!


----------



## AZMermaid

ooooh we had 5502 about a month ago! It was awesome!


----------



## hjgaus

Forgot to also mention we checked in the Grand hotel LAST NIGHT and the room was the same side as the DVC's. Does it matter where you get a room when using points?
RM # 2246 was a standard & Park view (right in front of the small rollercoaster) & SUPER CLEAN!! We just assumed we would get a really tired old crappy room but were extremely pleased for our 1 night! ALL CM's were SO NICE even though we had to keep telling them we're locals & have been here MANY times!! yadda yadda!


----------



## czmom

I have a couple more questions...

1. Is there a laundry room for the DVC studios to use? Is it free? I recently stayed at AKV and there was a free laundry room available (detergent did cost).

2. Do any of the DVC rooms overlook the monorail? I just recently learned the monorail runs through the courtyard, but I am unfamiliar where that is in comparison to the villas.

Thank you!


----------



## Nonsuch

czmom said:


> 1. Is there a laundry room for the DVC studios to use? Is it free? I recently stayed at AKV and there was a free laundry room available (detergent did cost).


There is a laundry room on the first floor, near the barbeques.
Both hotel and villa guest may use the machines.  Free tokens are available for DVC studio guests from Guest Services.

There is also a much larger laundry room on the second floor accessible using the elevators near Napa Rose.



czmom said:


> 2. Do any of the DVC rooms overlook the monorail? I just recently learned the monorail runs through the courtyard, but I am unfamiliar where that is in comparison to the villas.


None of the villas look into the courtyard with the Monorail tracks.  Most of the villas have either a theme park or pool view


----------



## Mousequake

hjgaus said:


> Okay it worked! We checked in about 11am today and told them that we made list of requested park view rooms & asked if they were honoring it? Answer " YES it is a park view but not sure what it is...."  So BEFORE I signed the registration form I CHECKED and sure enough there was one of my 1 bedroom requests....RM # 5502!! Had 5 choices on my list! He said "Oh your way ahead of me... We are not supposed to mention the exact room number but remenber I did not say it." I think he was joking but surprised I knew what I wanted & how to look for it! The room wasn't ready and the usual "will text you when ready" was the response. SO we drove back home (20 minutes) to wait to be texted! Really we did have to come back anyway to pick up my kid from band practice this afternoon!



Congrats! I'm hoping I get as lucky next week. Where should I look on the registration form for the room number before I sign? Is it fairly obvious?


----------



## Nonsuch

Mousequake said:


> Where should I look on the registration form for the room number before I sign? Is it fairly obvious?


It's obvious


----------



## Mousequake

Nonsuch said:


> It's obvious



Thanks Nonsuch! I've read a lot of your posts in the thread and have found your room recommendations invaluable in coming up with a list of which rooms to request!


----------



## psac

sechelt said:


> There's always a possibility, and it depends on what size of unit you need.  Be ready and online right at 8 a.m. eastern time and you should have a decent chance.  Don't wait for MS to open.  The studios seem to be the most popular, followed by the 1 bdrms.
> 
> Something to keep in mind for September, HM and Space Mtn are usually closed until around the third week to have their holiday overlays installed.  If these rides are important to you, you may want to travel towards the end of September.



Thanks for the quick reply and the info!!


----------



## tchrrx

We booked a studio for 7 months out.  However, we didn't request a room.  We leave in 2 months.  Should I call and try to request a room?  Which studio do you recommend?


----------



## Anal Annie

Nonsuch said:


> Hangers are available upon request



Whoa.  I'm having brain farts...
In FL we use Garden Grocer as a grocery delivery service...is there something similar available near VGC?


----------



## Anal Annie

hjgaus said:


> Okay *it worked! We checked in about 11am today and told them that we made list of requested park view rooms & asked if they were honoring it? Answer " YES it is a park view but not sure what it is...."*  So BEFORE I signed the registration form I CHECKED and sure enough there was one of my 1 bedroom requests....RM # 5502!!  Had 5 choices on my list! He said "Oh your way ahead of me... We are not supposed to mention the exact room number but remenber I did not say it." I think he was joking but surprised I knew what I wanted & how to look for it! The room wasn't ready and the usual "will text you when ready" was the response. SO we drove back home (20 minutes) to wait to be texted! Really we did have to come back anyway to pick up my kid from band practice this afternoon!



There is a list somewhere of theme park view rooms?  We're going for 4 nights in August (just in a studio tho) and that would be GREAT to get my hands on...is it in this thread somewhere?


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Anal Annie said:


> There is a list somewhere of theme park view rooms?  We're going for 4 nights in August (just in a studio tho) and that would be GREAT to get my hands on...is it in this thread somewhere?



Here is the one I use.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40402450&postcount=490

HBC


----------



## Chereya

Anal Annie said:


> There is a list somewhere of theme park view rooms?  We're going for 4 nights in August (just in a studio tho) and that would be GREAT to get my hands on...is it in this thread somewhere?


Villas at Disney's Grand Californian - Room Views

This thread here should help those looking to figure out what rooms are where and with some pics of the views.


----------



## BlazerFan

Anal Annie said:
			
		

> Whoa.  I'm having brain farts...
> In FL we use Garden Grocer as a grocery delivery service...is there something similar available near VGC?



I've used vons.com several times with good luck.


----------



## Nonsuch

Anal Annie said:


> There is a list somewhere of theme park view rooms?  We're going for 4 nights in August (just in a studio tho) and that would be GREAT to get my hands on...is it in this thread somewhere?


Yes, the information you seek is in this thread 
Search this thread for "6504" which is included in all the lists of studios, since it has the best view 

This previous post shows Room Numbers From the Outside


----------



## Anal Annie

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> Here is the one I use.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40402450&postcount=490
> 
> HBC







Chereya said:


> Villas at Disney's Grand Californian - Room Views
> 
> This thread here should help those looking to figure out what rooms are where and with some pics of the views.







BlazerFan said:


> I've used vons.com several times with good luck.



   I will check them out!



Nonsuch said:


> Yes, the information you seek is in this thread
> Search this thread for "6504" which is included in all the lists of studios, since it has the best view
> 
> This previous post shows Room Numbers From the Outside



 Oh my goodness!  Thank you ALL sooo much!!  So let me get this straight, VGC will take room requests for specific room numbers!?  Holy smokes!!  So you don't just ask for "theme park view"?!  That's amazing!!


----------



## Native NYer

Staying here in a 1 bedroom for the first time in August. So excited!!!


----------



## moose615

Native NYer said:
			
		

> Staying here in a 1 bedroom for the first time in August. So excited!!!



That's awesome, we have a studio for a week in Oct, I can't wait, DD and my 1st DL trip


----------



## monami7

It doesnt look like there is a bad view!


----------



## sechelt

Although Disney will take specific room requests, they are still just requests and there are no guarantees.  Making multiple room requests increases your chances.

And yes, all views are nice, unless you don't like looking at trees.  The lower floors facing east, towards Grizzly Peak, don't really have a view.  However, we found it very relaxing and loved listening to the sounds of birds singing long into the night.    It felt like we were in the middle of the forest.


----------



## sarahk0204

Ok, major daydreaming here, but...

Is it possible to get VGC for any time in December at the 7 month window? And

If so, is the slightly cheaper season (Dec 1-19) any easier than the expensive season (Dec 20-31)?

Thanks!


----------



## Longhairbear

sechelt said:


> Although Disney will take specific room requests, they are still just requests and there are no guarantees.  Making multiple room requests increases your chances.
> 
> And yes, all views are nice, unless you don't like looking at trees.  The lower floors facing east, towards Grizzly Peak, don't really have a view.  However, we found it very relaxing and loved listening to the sounds of birds singing long into the night.    It felt like we were in the middle of the forest.



We had that view on our very first trip, and loved it too! It was so nice having our morning coffee, and breakfast out on the balcony , and hearing that.


----------



## AZMermaid

We stayed in a 1BR Dec 8-11 (Sat through Tues) this year booked at 7 months. I had originally booked a 2BR and waitlisted the 1BR, which came through a few weeks later.


----------



## ACDSNY

Wish me luck I put us on the waistlist to purchase 50 more VGC points.  I hope they come through by the end of the summer.


----------



## nunzia

ACDSNY said:


> Wish me luck I put us on the waistlist to purchase 50 more VGC points.  I hope they come through by the end of the summer.



I hope you have a use year that comes through. I have a March use year and have been on the list since last April..OY


----------



## ACDSNY

nunzia said:


> I hope you have a use year that comes through. I have a March use year and have been on the list since last April..OY


 
Yikes, I hope you get yours sometime soon!

We have an AUG UY.  I saw a couple of posts where a couple of people with June UYs came through within a couple of months.  Oh well, if it happens that will be great.  If not, I'll need to find a transfer.


----------



## Breyean

ACDSNY said:


> Yikes, I hope you get yours sometime soon!
> 
> We have an AUG UY.  I saw a couple of posts where a couple of people with June UYs came through within a couple of months.  Oh well, if it happens that will be great.  If not, I'll need to find a transfer.



Right. We're looking for about 50 more VGC points with a June UY and called my guide last week. He said the wait is about 1 to 2 months now, a lot shorter than the 6 or so we waited last year.


----------



## ACDSNY

Breyean said:


> Right. We're looking for about 50 more VGC points with a June UY and called my guide last week. He said the wait is about 1 to 2 months now, a lot shorter than the 6 or so we waited last year.


 
I hope your guide is right.  Mine didn't think we'd ever get some points.


----------



## nunzia

ACDSNY said:


> Yikes, I hope you get yours sometime soon!
> 
> We have an AUG UY.  I saw a couple of posts where a couple of people with June UYs came through within a couple of months.  Oh well, if it happens that will be great.  If not, I'll need to find a transfer.



I hear you... will be 8 points short when I need to book in Feb..still have fingers crossed.


----------



## Breyean

ACDSNY said:


> I hope your guide is right.  Mine didn't think we'd ever get some points.



It really does seem to depend on the UY. Last year I was waiting forever and recall reading posts by people who were on the same list waiting for a different UY who got points way faster than I did.

Guess it depends on what resales they ROFR or who is defaulting and which UYs they have.

Good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

Breyean said:


> It really does seem to depend on the UY. Last year I was waiting forever and recall reading posts by people who were on the same list waiting for a different UY who got points way faster than I did.
> 
> Guess it depends on what resales they ROFR or who is defaulting and which UYs they have.


Points are not evenly distributed across the 8 UYs


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> Points are not evenly distributed across the 8 UYs



Sure. Which makes the direct wait list process even more unbalanced because that uneven original distribution flow through to resales which Disney can ROFR.


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> Wish me luck I put us on the waistlist to purchase 50 more VGC points.  I hope they come through by the end of the summer.



Congrats Angela!  I know you were thinking about it.  I hope it happens.



ACDSNY said:


> Yikes, I hope you get yours sometime soon!
> 
> We have an AUG UY.  I saw a couple of posts where a couple of people with June UYs came through within a couple of months.  Oh well, if it happens that will be great.  If not, I'll need to find a transfer.



If not, I may be able to help.  I have WAY too many points since they canceled the FW Festival.  In fact I just booked a Grand Villa for one night in November for the sole reason that I could!  That was with banked 2012 points and I still have some 2012 points left to play with not to mention no current plans for my 2013 points either.


----------



## Susie63

franandaj said:


> Congrats Angela!  I know you were thinking about it.  I hope it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I may be able to help.  I have WAY too many points since they canceled the FW Festival.  In fact I just booked a Grand Villa for one night in November for the sole reason that I could!  That was with banked 2012 points and I still have some 2012 points left to play with not to mention no current plans for my 2013 points either.



Have you ever rented out your points? We are staying on 2 seperate reservations this month and next and I really want to go back for my 50th in Sept.If we do it will most likely be on rented points.I was warned that if I stayed in a DVC unit I would never be able to return to a standard room again


----------



## Susie63

I am wondering if I can have packages sent to the GCV and bell services will accept them? I did this at the DLH and want to be sure the same applies to DVC.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Susie63 said:


> I am wondering if I can have packages sent to the GCV and bell services will accept them? I did this at the DLH and want to be sure the same applies to DVC.



Yes, we just did this for our Christmas trip and it worked great!  We called the front desk and they did advise us to use UPS rather than USPS bc it goes through their main mail sorting facility if it comes from USPS whereas UPS delivers directly to the hotel.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

We have had addonitis 3 times now and we still find ourselves point poor.   Glad to see I am not alone!

Rather than adding on at VGC though, we may be looking for a small contract at Saratoga Springs to use for our WDW and Aulani trips.  We loved Aulani and can see us returning there every few years and like to squeeze in a trip to WDW once in a while and it kills me to use my VGC points for anything other than VGC.  I love my home resort!

We have a June UY and did our last add on direct last February after an amazing stay at VGC for the Tinkerbell Half Marathon.  Getting ready to stay there again for the event and could really see this becoming an annual thing for our family.  My constant state of borrowing is really stressing my dh out.


----------



## Susie63

Thanks.


----------



## nunzia

Nonsuch said:


> Points are not evenly distributed across the 8 UYs



That was what I thought also and when I mentioned how scarce March use years were he told me that they all had the same number of points distributed amoung them..hmm..dunno..sure don't see March pop up very often.


----------



## Lucille1963

Good Morning from our lovely DVC Villa!   The sun is just coming up over Grizzly Peak and my husband is getting ready to run to Ralph Brennan's for beignets. Thanks for all the tips!!


----------



## sechelt

Lucille1963 said:


> Good Morning from our lovely DVC Villa!   The sun is just coming up over Grizzly Peak and my husband is getting ready to run to Ralph Brennan's for beignets. Thanks for all the tips!!



Which unit are you in?


----------



## hjgaus

Lucille1963 said:


> Good Morning from our lovely DVC Villa!   The sun is just coming up over Grizzly Peak and my husband is getting ready to run to *Ralph Brennan's for beignets.* Thanks for all the tips!!



YES!!!  Their beignets are THE BEST!!! Especially when hot & freshly made!!   ENJOY!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

Lucille1963 said:


> The sun is just coming up over Grizzly Peak


Please post a picture 



Lucille1963 said:


> ...my husband is getting ready to run to Ralph Brennan's for beignets.


Yum


----------



## Lucille1963

Darn it. Ralph Brennan's didn't open til 8 so we ended up making do with leftover plane snacks. Von's makes their delivery this afternoon.  I'll try to post pictures later.  Our room is on the fourth floor facing Grizzly peak.


----------



## EEyorelover22

That was our most favorite place to have dinner! 
Enjoy your stay!  LOVE IT THERE!!
that is the view we had...loved it.


----------



## franandaj

Susie63 said:


> Have you ever rented out your points? We are staying on 2 seperate reservations this month and next and I really want to go back for my 50th in Sept.If we do it will most likely be on rented points.I was warned that if I stayed in a DVC unit I would never be able to return to a standard room again



I've rented points before, but only to people I've either been friends with or friends of friends.  I also have to be in a place of abundance of points to do it.  So far I'm doing pretty well on using up my 2012 points and a lot of the 2013 ones are spoken for too!  If they bring back F&W in CA, then I will be getting on that waiting list for more points at the VGC!


----------



## kerickson

My husband has officially decreed 2014 a no travel year  

Was supposed to be this year after our trip to Aulani, but we decided to get APs so we'll now be going to Disneyland 3 times!   

Our first was Christmas week.  We stayed offsite to save points and use my husband's Sheraton points.  Man was it difficult to walk by the Grand and not go up to our room!  We even hung out in the lobby one day.  It was raining so the kids sat down and watched cartoons while my husband and I relaxed and enjoyed the Christmas decorations.  I was so envious of all those folks checking in!

I now have a VGC stay booked for the 1st week of June and 2nd week of Dec.  I can't wait to walk into the villa and feel at home again!  Also looking forward to the pools/spa and proximity to Carsland!

So I'm out of VGC points until 2015, but I still have my SSR points staring at me.  What to do!


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:
			
		

> Congrats Angela!  I know you were thinking about it.  I hope it happens.
> 
> If not, I may be able to help.  I have WAY too many points since they canceled the FW Festival.  In fact I just booked a Grand Villa for one night in November for the sole reason that I could!  That was with banked 2012 points and I still have some 2012 points left to play with not to mention no current plans for my 2013 points either.



If the points don't come through we'll have to talk about some 2013 points.  Thanks!


----------



## Greysword

kerickson said:


> My husband has officially decreed 2014 a no travel year
> 
> 
> So I'm out of VGC points until 2015, but I still have my SSR points staring at me.  What to do!



Just tell him your fellow DISers said...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

nunzia said:


> That was what I thought also and when I mentioned how scarce March use years were he told me that they all had the same number of points distributed amoung them..hmm..dunno..sure don't see March pop up very often.



Nope - it's not spread evenly.

Time to guide your guide!    (JK - not even a consideration).


----------



## nunzia

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nope - it's not spread evenly.
> 
> Time to guide your guide!    (JK - not even a consideration).



Yea..I thought the statement was odd..but my guide is a senior guide and well respected so I certainly wasn't going to question him.


----------



## goofy farmer

Thank You Nonsuch for all the infomation that provide to everybody on this list. We used your advice for rooms, and when we went in Dec, we recieved the best 1 bedroom - room 6502
Again thank you for everything.


----------



## Mousequake

I've got to add another thanks to nonsuch and others who have provided room recommendations as well. We checked in for our first stay renting points yesterday and got 4506. Would have liked 5506 just a bit more, but I'm not complaining at all-- we have a FANTASTIC view and watched WoC from our balcony last night.


----------



## Lucille1963

Mousequake said:
			
		

> I've got to add another thanks to nonsuch and others who have provided room recommendations as well. We checked in for our first stay renting points yesterday and got 4506. Would have liked 5506 just a bit more, but I'm not complaining at all-- we have a FANTASTIC view and watched WoC from our balcony last night.



Waving from down the hall!!


----------



## BlazerFan

Mousequake said:
			
		

> I've got to add another thanks to nonsuch and others who have provided room recommendations as well. We checked in for our first stay renting points yesterday and got 4506. Would have liked 5506 just a bit more, but I'm not complaining at all-- we have a FANTASTIC view and watched WoC from our balcony last night.



When do you check out? We're checking in on Friday with a request for 5506 or 4506   We've stayed in both and enjoyed WoC from the balcony.  In the summers when there are 3 shows, we are usually headed to bed by show #3 so we just leave the patio door cracked and listen to the music!


----------



## hjgaus

BlazerFan said:


> When do you check out? We're checking in on Friday with a request for 5506 or 4506   We've stayed in both and enjoyed WoC from the balcony.  In the summers when there are 3 shows, we are usually headed to bed by show #3 so* we just leave the patio door cracked and listen to the music!*



We ALWAYS do the SAME thing when we're there!!


----------



## Spokavegas

What kind of rooms are 5506 and 4506??  How far out did you request those particular rooms?


----------



## Halefamilyof6

Mousequake said:


> I've got to add another thanks to nonsuch and others who have provided room recommendations as well. We checked in for our first stay renting points yesterday and got 4506. Would have liked 5506 just a bit more, but I'm not complaining at all-- we have a FANTASTIC view and watched WoC from our balcony last night.



We were in 4506 last week! I LOVED our room...it was one of the several we requested. Our family loved watching WOC from our room.

Unfortunately we came down with a serious case of addonitis and have been put on the wait list for 150 more points with a December use year. We bought our first set of points last year and clearly it was not enough! For this 5 day trip, we needed to borrow points from this year. 

I just want to thank everyone for all of the tips and hints that are posted! Bringing our own nonstick skillet was huge. Most important though, were the room information regarding views. We were thrilled!


----------



## Nonsuch

Spokavegas said:


> What kind of rooms are 5506 and 4506?


Dedicated 2-bedroom villa

Download the floorplans (linked in my signature), the room types are color coded


----------



## Spokavegas

When do you request?  As far out as possible, or closer to your stay?


----------



## Breyean

Spokavegas said:


> When do you request?  As far out as possible, or closer to your stay?



As far out as possible. I've been told by more than one CM at the resort (I know this is almost like a bus driver based rumor) that if there's more than one request the earlier one gets first dibs. This comment was made to me unsolicited twice when I got my foirst choice room each time, and the CM checking me in commented that I must have made the reservation a long time ago. I did, and made the room requests that same day with a call to MS (booked online).


----------



## Mousequake

BlazerFan said:


> When do you check out? We're checking in on Friday with a request for 5506 or 4506   We've stayed in both and enjoyed WoC from the balcony.  In the summers when there are 3 shows, we are usually headed to bed by show #3 so we just leave the patio door cracked and listen to the music!



We check out Friday morning, so hopefully you'll get it!


----------



## BlazerFan

Mousequake said:
			
		

> We check out Friday morning, so hopefully you'll get it!



Thanks! We are coming down for the Tinker Bell 1/2 marathon. 

Enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## kerickson

Does anyone have pictures of the views from the 1 or 2BR villas facing WOC from the 3rd or 4th floor?  Trying to figure out when the wall or trees start significantly obstructing your view of the lake.  I'm particularly interested in 3522 which is right under the GV and 4508.  

Thanks!


----------



## hulliechrisp

we stayed in 3522 in october and LOVED it!  here's one shot, i'll post some of WOC in a bit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## hulliechrisp

more pics


----------



## kerickson

Thanks so much hulliechrisp!!!


----------



## sechelt

hulliechrisp said:


> more pics



Thanks for the pics.  3522 is my first choice for the upcoming February trip.


----------



## Mousequake

Halefamilyof6 said:


> We were in 4506 last week! I LOVED our room...it was one of the several we requested. Our family loved watching WOC from our room.



Hey, you didn't happen to leave a Canon camera charger or a kid's knitted hat behind in the room, did you? We found both of these items that housekeeping missed.


----------



## Mousequake

BlazerFan said:


> When do you check out? We're checking in on Friday with a request for 5506 or 4506   We've stayed in both and enjoyed WoC from the balcony.  In the summers when there are 3 shows, we are usually headed to bed by show #3 so we just leave the patio door cracked and listen to the music!



Just curious-- did you get 4506?


----------



## Susie63

Can anyone tell me how I should address packages that I want sent to me at the hotel. Thanks


----------



## BlazerFan

Mousequake said:
			
		

> Just curious-- did you get 4506?



No, but we did get a room on the 5th floor so all is good. 

I hope you had a great trip.


----------



## KaChow

Hi DL friends, love all the info you guys have here on the GC!  I'm in the early stages of planning a trip to DL for May of 2014.  What is the best way for me to go about renting points for a one bedroom villa?  My head is spinning with all of the info, and I'd like to make sure I have ample time to get my ducks in a row so we have a chance to stay here.  TIA for any help!


----------



## Mich Mouse

Would someone please give a recommendation for a 1 bedroom villa (room number) where we may view WOC? We are traveling with little ones and I don't think they will make it to the show. I would be lovely to see at least a bit from our room.


----------



## Nonsuch

KaChow said:


> ...What is the best way for me to go about renting points for a one bedroom villa?


This is a recent thread about good results using board sponsor David 
This rental was for only 160 points.  It can be difficult to rent large numbers of points, my sister-in-law attempted a 400+ point rental without success.


----------



## Nonsuch

Mich Mouse said:


> Would someone please give a recommendation for a 1 bedroom villa (room number) where we may view WOC?


6502, 5508. 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502 
If you don't get one of these, there is also the 6th floor patio


----------



## KaChow

Nonsuch said:


> This is a recent thread about good results using board sponsor David
> This rental was for only 160 points.  It can be difficult to rent large numbers of points, my sister-in-law attempted a 400+ point rental without success.



Thanks so much, it looks like we will need about 200.  I hope it works out!


----------



## Chereya

KaChow said:


> Thanks so much, it looks like we will need about 200.  I hope it works out!



We were able to rent 260 points from him for this April and I booked at 11 months out.  Really looking forward to it!!


----------



## Lucille1963

Just returned from a wonderful trip in a studio!  I have one note to add.  Despite "step stool" being on the list of items that can be requested that is displayed in the villa, the CM we spoke to said that they were no longer available.  It was hard to lift up my 5 year old every time he needed to wash his hands in the sink.  If we were driving down to DL, and had a child of a similar age consider bringing a small folding one.  

On the flipside, the robes that were listed as being available for $6 on request, were hanging in our closet.  YEAH!


----------



## dmwang9

There are (understandably) a lot of questions about which rooms to request for good views. I happen to be in the diametrically opposite camp, in that the view (or lack thereof) that I have from my room is unimportant to me. What does matter, though, is that the room be quiet, especially in the evenings. I tend to go to bed early (maybe 9 pm-ish) so that I can hit the parks early in the morning, and if there's a lot of noise coming in through the window, that can keep me awake.

I'm guessing that most rooms are going to to be relatively quiet, but I'm wondering if there are any rooms that I should avoid because they're going to be on the louder side in the evenings.

Worst case scenario is that I wear earplugs and/or play white noise, but I thought I'd ask.

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## cpster

I have 5 nights reserved in July that I will be shortening to 3 nights.  Does checking in early on a Sunday increase chances if getting a PP view studio?  Debating between a Sunday checking versus going midweek Tuesday through Friday in hopes for lower crowds...or Monday through Thursday?

Thanks!


----------



## DonnaL

We just got home very early Saturday morning (1/19) from our first Disneyland/VGC trip!  It was awesome.....flights were all on time ...a feat which IMO is great....since we were leaving from Newark/connecting in Phoenix to Orange County and coming home leaving Orange County/connecting in Phoenix to Philadelphia!  We had Room #3508 at VGC and it was great...clean, didn't appear to be a lot of wear and tear and the view was awesome!  I do agree with above poster about the bath sinks being somewhat high.....I am a 4'11" adult female and I was struggling with them....can't imagine what a little one would do.  We also had robes hanging in the master closet.   We arrived Sat evening 1/12 and it was COLD and continued to be cold until Tuesday evening 1/15....Wednesday and Thursday were much better..temps in low 70's, but, as soon as the sun started to fade......maybe 3:30/4:00 it started to get chilly and we definitely needed a heavier jacket or sweatshirt to combat the wind.  However, the upside of the cold weather was very minimal crowds.....early in the week we practically walked on everything.....most we waited was 10 minutes......and since it was sunny we really didn't mind it.....we're from PA and had our fleece with us...so we were fine with the low 50 daytime temps.  We used Von's for groceries.....another good experience.  We only ventured offsite one day....Tuesday we took a Grey Line tour to Universal Hollywood....left GC at 8:25 a.m. and returned about 12 hours later.  That was a fun day also.  On this trip we had my husband, myself, our youngest son (23) and our grandson (11).  My husband and I have already decided we will be returning in about 18 to 24 months.....after he retires and we can spend a little more time on the West Coast doing some other things either before or after our stay at VGC.


----------



## Nonsuch

dmwang9 said:


> ...I'm guessing that most rooms are going to to be relatively quiet, but I'm wondering if there are any rooms that I should avoid because they're going to be on the louder side in the evenings.


There has been one report (in this thread) of noise from the underground valet parking disturbing a ground floor villa.

The pool and Redwood Creek sides will have less noise that the Paradise Pier (WOC) side, but this would only matter if you are in bed before the park closes.  At least you will not experience the late night jackhammers some guests experienced during the Little Mermaid construction


----------



## wbl2745

Nonsuch said:


> There has been one report (in this thread) of noise from the underground valet parking disturbing a ground floor villa.
> 
> The pool and Redwood Creek sides will have less noise that the Paradise Pier (WOC) side, but this would only matter if you are in bed before the park closes.  At least you will not experience the late night jackhammers some guests experienced during the Little Mermaid construction



I've also heard that the room right next to the viewing balcony on the 6th floor gets noise from the door slamming. 

Each time we've been to the VGC we've had a room on the Redwood Creek side. I really like those rooms because you get a view of the forest and depending how high you are, of Grizzly Peak. The only problem with rooms facing Redwood Creek is that they seem to leave the bird calls on all night. If you open your door that can be annoying. However, I'd say that the rooms on that side of the building have been very quiet.


----------



## Nonsuch

cpster said:


> I have 5 nights reserved in July that I will be shortening to 3 nights.  Does checking in early on a Sunday increase chances if getting a PP view studio?


Half the hotel rooms turn-over on Sunday, which likely applies equally to the villas.  More turn-over should increase the chance your request can be granted.  Several posts on this thread report the earliest request is given priority, so making a request months is advance might be more important than checking in early in the morning.

I have had my villa request NOT granted only once, the reservation was only 2 months in advance and I checked in late


----------



## Anal Annie

Super excited that we got a studio for 4 nights this August....although I usually DO make some sort of a room request on our reservations I felt a little funny asking for a specific room number so I simply asked for a unit with a view of WOC.   Do you think that will be enough of a request to get a good room or was it a mistake to leave it vague and to not ask for a specific room number?    I was just happy that we snagged a room at all so I didn't want to sound too greedy.


----------



## Nonsuch

Anal Annie said:


> ...Do you think that will be enough of a request to get a good room or was it a mistake to leave it vague and to not ask for a specific room number?


There is no reason to be vague 
Only 4 studios have a WOC view:

6504, 5504, 4504, 3504


----------



## BlazerFan

Anyone here now who could use our extra bottled water and unopened grocery items? We checkout tomorrow. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Breyean

wbl2745 said:


> I've also heard that the room right next to the viewing balcony on the 6th floor gets noise from the door slamming.
> 
> Each time we've been to the VGC we've had a room on the Redwood Creek side. I really like those rooms because you get a view of the forest and depending how high you are, of Grizzly Peak. The only problem with rooms facing Redwood Creek is that they seem to leave the bird calls on all night. If you open your door that can be annoying. However, I'd say that the rooms on that side of the building have been very quiet.



I do not understand why that door has to slam so loudly. I was sure it was broken the first time we used it, but it's always the same trip after trip.

We had that view on our last trip at Christmas and it was very nice.


----------



## PoohsFan1

I just called MS and put in my room number request for our June stay.  We will be in a studio therefore I requested room number 5504.  I am crossing my fingers that we get it, I would love to have a WOC view for our first ever trip to DLR .  However, I know it is just a request, but I am still excited .


----------



## Anal Annie

Nonsuch said:


> There is no reason to be vague
> Only 4 studios have a WOC view:
> 
> 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504



Oh.  Well, we would still be happy to get any one of them tho even tho I'm sure the higher the floor the better.  Since no other DVC resort takes specific room number requests (that I'm aware of) it just seemed like it was a lot to ask.  Hopefully we'll get one of the 4.  It's looking like we'll probably be booking a flight that arrives super early (like between 8:30 and 9:00 AM) so hopefully as a Saturday arrival we'll get there early enough to slip that request in again at the check-in desk.  I realize no rooms will be open that early.   That's OK.  This flight is on Jet Blue and is their only direct flight of the day.  It will likely be our most comfortable flight of the entire trip even tho it leaves before the sun comes up.


----------



## cpster

Nonsuch said:


> Half the hotel rooms turn-over on Sunday, which likely applies equally to the villas.  More turn-over should increase the chance your request can be granted.  Several posts on this thread report the earliest request is given priority, so making a request months is advance might be more important than checking in early in the morning.
> 
> I have had my villa request NOT granted only once, the reservation was only 2 months in advance and I checked in late



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Nonsuch

Breyean said:


> I do not understand why that door has to slam so loudly. I was sure it was broken the first time we used it, but it's always the same trip after trip.


The exterior door to the viewing patio is on the opposite side of the wall from the bedroom with 2 queen beds.


----------



## paulinthehills

Just wanted to say hi, as I'm new to these boards.  Assuming I can find someone to rent me their points/reservation I'm looking to stay in a villa in September of this year.  My girlfriend hasn't been to Disneyland since she was a teenager and I think this is the perfect way to truly introduce her to the "magic".  She's never even seen California Adventure or Downtown Disney.  I was curious does the studio include a stove or is it just a microwave oven?  Also, can you have room serivce in the DVC units just as you would in the rest of the hotel?   Thanks much!   - Paul


----------



## Nonsuch

paulinthehills said:


> ...I was curious does the studio include a stove or is it just a microwave oven?  Also, can you have room serivce in the DVC units just as you would in the rest of the hotel?


Studios have a microwave only.  There is also a toaster and a full size coffee maker.  The refrigerator is compact, but larger than the normal hotel units.

Room service is available 24 hours, although the late-night menu is rather limited.


----------



## paulinthehills

Nonsuch said:


> Studios have a microwave only.  There is also a toaster and a full size coffee maker.  The refrigerator is compact, but larger than the normal hotel units.
> 
> Room service is available 24 hours, although the late-night menu is rather limited.



Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> The exterior door to the viewing patio is on the opposite side of the wall from the bedroom with 2 queen beds.



The three trips we made to VGC this past year, that door slammed shut each time. I have no doubt it would be really noisy in that room. But I still don't get why it can't have a quiet soft closing mechanism rather than just a quick slam.

It probably could still be heard in the room, but it would have to be quieter than what we heard on the way in and out as it slammed each time. I even gave up trying to catch it - I was afraid of losing a finger.


----------



## aymekae

Checked out yesterday (Sunday morning) from the VGC from our first stay, and I am still sitting in awe of the place.

First, I have to give a huge thanks to nonsuch.  I used your room request template to try and get an awesome view of WoC from the room, and we ended up with 5508, which was number 2 on the list of 1 bedrooms! My family could not stop gushing about it. For them, it was just the beginning of the Disney magic. Due to some changed plans, they ended up not being able to see it in the park on Saturday, so I was really glad they had at least experienced it from the balcony on Friday. We're all looking forward to our reunion next January, when I assured them I would get a 2 bedroom so we could fit more family comfortably. 

Second, we were in love with our "home" and the service we all experienced around the resort. I, for one, took a whirlpool bath each morning, and being 30 weeks pregnant, I cannot stress enough how much that restored me each day. I really miss it already.

And last but not least, my DH and I even decided we are going to spend a few more short vacations there over the next year instead of going to Aulani next summer. With a baby on the way, short trips to DLR will be easier for all of us than a long vacation to Hawaii. Can't wait to go "home" and next time, bring our son with us.


----------



## Nonsuch

aymekae said:


> ...First, I have to give a huge thanks to nonsuch.  I used your room request template to try and get an awesome view of WoC from the room, and we ended up with 5508, which was number 2 on the list of 1 bedrooms!


You are very welcome 
It's great to hear room requests are being granted 

5508 is a great villa


----------



## rentayenta

I know nothing is guaranteed but just wondering what my chances are booking right over Christmas at the 7 month mark?


----------



## boiseflyfisher

rentayenta said:


> I know nothing is guaranteed but just wondering what my chances are booking right over Christmas at the 7 month mark?



Yikes.  If you want it you had better plan on walking it.  Right now it is wide open, but as soon as that window opens, BAM!, it will be slammed shut.


----------



## rentayenta

boiseflyfisher said:


> Yikes.  If you want it you had better plan on walking it.  Right now it is wide open, but as soon as that window opens, BAM!, it will be slammed shut.





Whats walking the reservation?  Our ideal dates would be 12/22- 12/27.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

They are open now, but again, will close once the window opens.

Here is a thread that discusses what walking is:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2539204&highlight=walking+a+reservation


----------



## rentayenta

boiseflyfisher said:
			
		

> They are open now, but again, will close once the window opens.
> 
> Here is a thread that discusses what walking is:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2539204&highlight=walking+a+reservation



I still don't quite get it..... but thank you for the link.


----------



## sechelt

rentayenta said:


> I still don't quite get it..... but thank you for the link.



You would make a reservation for an arrival date earlier than you require, for example 12/15-12/20.  Then every day you call MS, add a day to the end and drop the first day.  Repeat until you have the dates you want.


----------



## rentayenta

sechelt said:


> You would make a reservation for an arrival date earlier than you require, for example 12/15-12/20.  Then every day you call MS, add a day to the end and drop the first day.  Repeat until you have the dates you want.




Thank you! Simple and I understand it.  Because we're looking at weekdays and will be borrowing for this trip, it don't think it will work  We'd have to borrow for the weekend points and then if our sun-thurs came through we'd be out those extra points, that's my understanding. They'd go back into the year they'd be borrowed from......


----------



## sechelt

Since you'd  need to call MS to 'walk' the reservation, make sure they use the borrowed points first.  That would leave the current UY points available to bank.  Does that make sense?  

My understanding is that cancelled points, that were borrowed, remain in the UY they were borrowed into.  They cannot be banked.  Someone please correct me if this isn't the case.


----------



## Lucille1963

I wanted to share this snapshot I took on our January trip.  No filters or wonky settings.  The sunrise was really this amazing.  
I've yet to be assigned a room with a Paradise Pier view (and I would like to try it out) but this is something that needs the eastern view to experience.  Taken from room 4516.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Awesome pic.  Love it and that's the view we had on our one visit.  The moon rising was beautiful as well.  Love this place!!


----------



## DebbieB

Walking works best at 11 months.   At 7 months you could hit a day already soldout.


----------



## taaren

Lucille1963 said:


> I wanted to share this snapshot I took on our January trip.  No filters or wonky settings.  The sunrise was really this amazing.
> I've yet to be assigned a room with a Paradise Pier view (and I would like to try it out) but this is something that needs the eastern view to experience.  Taken from room 4516.


Oh that's a lovely picture ... I really want to try an eastern view and have gotten Paradise Pier the last several stays ... not that I mind since its great watching WoC from your room, but still, I'd love to see the Grizzly from my room since GRR is my 2nd favorite ride!


----------



## sechelt

Thought I'd share that my daughter and family checked in yesterday at 5 p.m. and were given 5506, which was one of the villas I had requested.  The detailed email request seems to have had more influence than an early check-in, at least in this case.


----------



## PoohsFan1

sechelt said:


> Thought I'd share that my daughter and family checked in yesterday at 5 p.m. and were given 5506, which was one of the villas I had requested.  The detailed email request seems to have had more influence than an early check-in, at least in this case.



How is your DD liking that room/view?  I requested 5504 (we are staying in a Studio) and would love to know her thoughts on the location/view .


----------



## sechelt

PoohsFan1 said:


> How is your DD liking that room/view?  I requested 5504 (we are staying in a Studio) and would love to know her thoughts on the location/view .



She's sent two emails but both described the view as 'amazing' and our grandsons, ages 3 & 5, are in awe.  Our son received 6504 a few years ago without a request but we've also received a view of the 'forest' of Redwood Creek and I loved it.   It was very peaceful after a long day in the parks.  Did you request just the one villa?  I actually requested six different ones to increase the chances.  No matter where you are, you'll love it.


----------



## PoohsFan1

sechelt said:


> She's sent two emails but both described the view as 'amazing' and our grandsons, ages 3 & 5, are in awe.  Our son received 6504 a few years ago without a request but we've also received a view of the 'forest' of Redwood Creek and I loved it.   It was very peaceful after a long day in the parks.  Did you request just the one villa?  I actually requested six different ones to increase the chances.  No matter where you are, you'll love it.



Thank you, I know we will love wherever we are placed.  Yes I did request just the one villa, however I also said I wanted Theme Park view with high floor.  I am not used to requesting actual villa numbers because we are WDW vets and the room assigners at WDW do not like actual room number requests...it's too hard for them.  I haven't told the rest of the family that I requested the actual villa because if we get it, I want to make it a surprise for them.  Keeping my fingers crossed .


----------



## bigAWL

Nonsuch said:


> I have previously posted a floor by floor map of VGC, but thought it would be nice to show the villa numbers from the exterior
> 
> View from Pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Redwood Creek Challenge Trail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Paradise Pier (Jumpin' Jellyfish):



Hey, Nonsuch, I've always liked these diagrams you made.  But I noticed today that the room numbers don't match the floor plans.  Looks to me like the 2BRs you labeled here as X503, should be X505.  Or am I missing something?


----------



## sechelt

Has anyone been to the Royal Member Gathering for DVC members at DLR?  My guide called on the weekend and told me about it.  Apparently it's a continental breakfast with entertainment and a special guest at the end who mingles with the kids and is available for photo ops.  I checked the DVC website and see it listed under member special events.


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

sechelt said:
			
		

> Has anyone been to the Royal Member Gathering for DVC members at DLR?  My guide called on the weekend and told me about it.  Apparently it's a continental breakfast with entertainment and a special guest at the end who mingles with the kids and is available for photo ops.  I checked the DVC website and see it listed under member special events.



I've been numerous times. We live down the street. What are your questions?


----------



## sechelt

Well, I had never heard of it or seen it mentioned here so was curious.  My son will be at VGC in April and I wondered if I should encourage him to go.  The member website says there are 'refreshments' but our guide said it was a 'continental breakfast' so how would you describe it, and what sort of offerings are there?  Is it a must-do or a waste of time for a young guy in his 20's?

By the way, wish I lived down the street.


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

sechelt said:
			
		

> Well, I had never heard of it or seen it mentioned here so was curious.  My son will be at VGC in April and I wondered if I should encourage him to go.  The member website says there are 'refreshments' but our guide said it was a 'continental breakfast' so how would you describe it, and what sort of offerings are there?  Is it a must-do or a waste of time for a young guy in his 20's?
> 
> By the way, wish I lived down the street.



It's a continental breakfast with Danishes, croissants, orange juice, water and fruit. You get a DVC hat when you go (new style) and they do trivia, 2 drawings for 2 large gift baskets and then after you get a surprise visit from your favorite mouse  You can take photos and it's overall a fun experience. There's usually between 25 and 30 people there. I don't think it's a must do but I think he would enjoy it. Overall it's about 45 min to 1 hour


----------



## Nonsuch

bigAWL said:


> Hey, Nonsuch, I've always liked these diagrams you made.  But I noticed today that the room numbers don't match the floor plans.  Looks to me like the 2BRs you labeled here as X503, should be X505.  Or am I missing something?


I don't know what you are taking about, looks fine to me 

Those exterior pictures have been posted for over a year, and you are the first person to notice the error.  It was easy to make the correction (since the picture and numbers are in different layers in OmniGaffle), but I needed to learn how to change the web photo hosted on Picasa (without breaking the existing links).


----------



## joelnkelly

we were in 5505 during our stay,  while it wasnt paradise pier view it was nice to see the fireworks from Disneyland in our room.  These could be see over top the adjacent building.  Overall a really nice room.


----------



## sechelt

Hollywood Glitter said:


> It's a continental breakfast with Danishes, croissants, orange juice, water and fruit. You get a DVC hat when you go (new style) and they do trivia, 2 drawings for 2 large gift baskets and then after you get a surprise visit from your favorite mouse  You can take photos and it's overall a fun experience. There's usually between 25 and 30 people there. I don't think it's a must do but I think he would enjoy it. Overall it's about 45 min to 1 hour



From your description, it will be a must-do for him.  He loves DL and the villas as much as I do so I know he'll love it.  Thanks for the details!


----------



## sechelt

joelnkelly said:


> we were in 5505 during our stay,  while it wasnt paradise pier view it was nice to see the fireworks from Disneyland in our room.  These could be see over top the adjacent building.  Overall a really nice room.



Congrats on your villa assignment.  I think it would be cool to watch the fireworks from your suite.  Did you need to go on the balcony or were you able to see from inside?


----------



## bigAWL

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> I don't know what you are taking about, looks fine to me
> 
> Those exterior pictures have been posted for over a year, and you are the first person to notice the error.  It was easy to make the correction (since the picture and numbers are in different layers in OmniGaffle), but I needed to learn how to change the web photo hosted on Picasa (without breaking the existing links).



Looks good now. Thanks!


----------



## Checkers

I am totally confused (doesn't take much) but here's my question.  We will be arriving on Sat. 4/13 and have reserved a dedicated 2br, higher floor.  At the time of booking the CM wouldn't take more than one request because I said I wanted a higher floor with a theme park view.  Anyway, we would really like a higher floor with a room that we can see WOC from the balcony.  We will have small children with us and don't want the hassle of trying to get tickets/passes for WOC.  What rooms should we request and in what order and is the best way to make these requests to call MS?

TIA.  This thread is just fabulous!


----------



## czmom

Hollywood Glitter said:


> It's a continental breakfast with Danishes, croissants, orange juice, water and fruit. You get a DVC hat when you go (new style) and they do trivia, 2 drawings for 2 large gift baskets and then after you get a surprise visit from your favorite mouse  You can take photos and it's overall a fun experience. There's usually between 25 and 30 people there. I don't think it's a must do but I think he would enjoy it. Overall it's about 45 min to 1 hour



This sounds fun! When is it usually offered...days of week and time? We are in the process of buying a BLT contract. We should be official members by the time our stay at the VGC rolls around!


----------



## sechelt

Checkers said:


> I am totally confused (doesn't take much) but here's my question.  We will be arriving on Sat. 4/13 and have reserved a dedicated 2br, higher floor.  At the time of booking the CM wouldn't take more than one request because I said I wanted a higher floor with a theme park view.  Anyway, we would really like a higher floor with a room that we can see WOC from the balcony.  We will have small children with us and don't want the hassle of trying to get tickets/passes for WOC.  What rooms should we request and in what order and is the best way to make these requests to call MS?
> 
> TIA.  This thread is just fabulous!



On the members website, go into your reservation and there should be a place to contact MS.  That's where I put in my request for specific villas.  I received an email confirmation of receipt within a few days.

If you scroll back up this thread, you'll see pictures of VGC with an overlay of numbers.  The dedicated 2 bdrms are the ones with green numbers.  If you want a Paradise Pier view, choose ones ending with 00, 04, and 06.  3522 is also a dedicated 2 bdrm.  Just requesting an upper level theme park won't guarantee a Paradise Pier view because Grizzly Peak is also a theme park view.  

As for what order, everyone has different opinions of which is best.  I requested 6 different villas and got #5506.  

VGC also has a viewing terrace where hotel guests can go and watch WOC.  It's located next to 6500.


----------



## Nonsuch

Checkers said:
			
		

> What rooms should we request and in what order and is the best way to make these requests to call MS?


I have had good results sending an email to Member Services. (The address is in your vacation planner)

Maps are linked on my signature. 

My request for a dedicated 2 bedroom:
6500, 5506, 5500, 4506, 4500, 3522, 3506, 3500

Noise from the door leading to the WOC patio can disturb 6500.


----------



## Garthilk

Nonsuch said:


> Noise from the door leading to the WOC patio can disturb 6500.


I continue to grumble about this. Not sure why it has to slam shut.


----------



## PoohsFan1

I have a question about Grad Nights.  We will be there during some of the days that the Grad Night parties will be going.  I have requested a WOC view with specific room numbers (still crossing my fingers that we get one of those rooms).  My question is, I was reading HydroGuy's thread (from the Disneyland boards) explaining Grad Nights and he said that the only ones that will be affected by the noise during the parties are those that will be staying at the GCH/VGC.  I was curious if anyone has ever stayed there (in a WOC view) that experienced a ton of noise from those parties.  I had also read that Disney puts on a fireworks show at 3am during those nights, so I am wondering if a pool view on the other side of the resort will be better to request.  DH and the girls are sound sleepers and will sleep through anything, it's me that I am worried about . 

Also, for anyone who knows and experienced going to the parks before these parties, how crowded are the parks during the day.  I know that the kids have a 1 day hopper pass that is good for all day on their party day.  Don't get me wrong, we are still really excited about going to DLR, but we have always avoided going during Grad Nights at WDW because of the excessive crowds that they draw.  I am just trying to get prepared for them.  Thank you for any info on this.


----------



## boswellnakia

It seems like the weekends always book out extremely early; is that accurate?

I was hoping to get a studio/1BR for Sept 25-28 on a stopover on our way to Hawaii at my seven month window.  As I'be been watching it when the member site would work, it seems they weekend dates are always gone.  I've got a back up hotel reservation, but was so hopping to stay here.


----------



## raftislander

I became a DVC owner about a year ago and am FINALLY about to have my first stay at my home resort. You really need that 12 month booking advantage here.  While waiting, I have been lurking and reading this thread.  Thank you so much for all of the great information. I dream of the day where I have enough experience staying at VGC that I might be able to offer useful advice.

I am sooo excited.


----------



## zavandor

I was there last year during grad nights, but not in the VGC, so I cannot help for noise.
Crowds were moderate during the day, groups start entering in the afternoon. So the best strategy is to enter early, collect Fast Passes during the morning and use them in the evening. Be aware that some crazy things happen, like 3 hours wait for the TOT in the evening, with 45 minutes for the fast pass as well.
With the right strategy I never waited more tha 20 minutes for anything, except WOC, but I wanted a good position to see it ( so worth).


----------



## Breyean

raftislander said:


> I became a DVC owner about a year ago and am FINALLY about to have my first stay at my home resort. You really need that 12 month booking advantage here.  While waiting, I have been lurking and reading this thread.  Thank you so much for all of the great information. I dream of the day where I have enough experience staying at VGC that I might be able to offer useful advice.
> 
> I am sooo excited.



Hey, I recall you and I were looking for VGC contracts around the same time.

We stayed there for THREE trips last year - 4th of July, Labor Day (for the 1/2 marathon) and Christmas.

You are going to love it there.

I just wanted to mention, our July and December trips I booked about 3-4 months out, and actually used my OKW points. It IS possible to get a several nights together even that close to arrival if you are aggressive and lucky using the on line booking system. That's how I lucked out last year, and it saved my VGC points for our next big trip there this Labor Day, again for the 1/2 marathon.

Even so, we are waiting on ROFR for another batch of VGC points because we'd love to be able to do 1 bedrooms consistently.

Good luck to you and have a great time there!


----------



## hjgaus

I went last year on Memorial Weekend when Grad Nite was just starting but didn't encounter any noisy parties at the Grand. Be aware that it has been @ the Disneyland Park for the last 2 years (my oldest son attended in 2011) & THIS year it should be @ California Adventure! This will be something different since they only had DCA for just a few hours before & now its probably til 3 or 4 am there. They also began the new thing of giving them an ALL DAY hopper to use prior to their party so alot of rowdy teenagers will be hogging rides during the day! I think they may LOVE it @ DCA if the MAD TEA party goes on (my parent comment - minus the drinking station) they just want to DANCE to the DJ Techno music - a la rave but hopefully the clean Disney way! My son said that the rides were just for them but it was STILL crowded & couldn't ride more than 3 rides the whole event time!! He had an AWESOME time cuz he was with his friends plus met new ones from other schools!! All in all I heard no problems at the resorts but more during their time of Grad Nite (my friends chaperoned & only a few were out of hand)!


----------



## Longhairbear

We stayed in 5504 a studio this past sun- tues. Fabulous view. We didn't request anything, and got that great view of DCA. We made coffee, and went down to the gas grills to watch DCA start up it's day. While sipping our coffee, we saw the same guests riding Goofy's Sky School over and over. The CM's were letting them stay in the same car, fabulous.


----------



## raftislander

Breyean said:


> Hey, I recall you and I were looking for VGC contracts around the same time.
> 
> We stayed there for THREE trips last year - 4th of July, Labor Day (for the 1/2 marathon) and Christmas.
> 
> You are going to love it there.
> 
> I just wanted to mention, our July and December trips I booked about 3-4 months out, and actually used my OKW points. It IS possible to get a several nights together even that close to arrival if you are aggressive and lucky using the on line booking system. That's how I lucked out last year, and it saved my VGC points for our next big trip there this Labor Day, again for the 1/2 marathon.
> 
> Even so, we are waiting on ROFR for another batch of VGC points because we'd love to be able to do 1 bedrooms consistently.
> 
> Good luck to you and have a great time there!



I remember you too!  Good luck on your ROFR.   I know that it can be done, it just didn't work out last year.   My resale came with some points that had to be used by the end of August and there was nothing at VGC within that time frame when i first looked and waiting for something to open up put those points at risk of being lost or being sold at bargain prices.  I did ultimately sell those points through Davids.  I also sent my daughter and friend  to Aulani for a week.  Aulani was also booked when I first looked but -like you said- it opened up so I could book it in two segments/reservations.  Then we booked a week at AKV in December where my daughter had always wanted to stay.   So we have made great use of our DVC points just not at the home resort.  I think that in future for WDW trips, I may try to purchase a block of points that someone will transfer to me.  There are so many options at WDW at the seven month booking window that I hate using my VGC points to book them.


----------



## floribr1

We are going to the Grand Californian for the first time in about 11 weeks... We are *SOOO* excited, and this thread has been an invaluable source of information. Over the past month or so, I have read through most (but not all) of it, so I hope you can forgive me if this question has already been asked and addressed.

We will be staying in a Grand Villa for four nights; it will be a "family reunion" of sorts, so we needed lots of sleeping places. Am I correct in understanding that there is a two car parking limit per villa? It seems crazy to me that you are allowed the same number of cars for a studio as you are for a grand villa that sleeps up to 12 guests...

Is my understanding correct -- we will only be allowed two cars? Based on the current plans, I am expecting all of the guests combined to have four cars. What is the best way to deal with this limitation?

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## Nonsuch

floribr1 said:


> We will be staying in a Grand Villa for four nights...


You will love the Grand Villa 


floribr1 said:


> Is my understanding correct -- we will only be allowed two cars? Based on the current plans, I am expecting all of the guests combined to have four cars. What is the best way to deal with this limitation?


While the rule might be 2 cars, in practice there is no limit 
Every room key will be printed with "SELF PARKING" and can be used to access the self parking lot.  The parking lot attendant will check the room key when leaving the parking lot, but the key is not scanned or logged.

A 2 car limit is unreasonable for the Grand Villa, so just:  Don't ask, don't tell


----------



## floribr1

Nonsuch said:


> You will love the Grand Villa


I've been looking at the pictures I can find on-line, and they look unbelievable! But I worry that the wait is going to kill me. Now is one of those times I wish I had a time machine to the future...


> While the rule might be 2 cars, in practice there is no limit
> Every room key will be printed with "SELF PARKING" and can be used to access the self parking lot.  The parking lot attendant will check the room key when leaving the parking lot, but the key is not scanned or logged.
> 
> A 2 car limit is unreasonable for the Grand Villa, so just:  Don't ask, don't tell



Thank you - this is what I was wondering. I really do not like the idea of "taking advantage," so I hope that is not what we will be doing... We're not going to be there over a weekend, and I understand early May is not incredibly busy, so hopefully we won't be inconveniencing anyone else. I just can't see us having to ask half of our guests to pay for vallet parking.


----------



## hjgaus

Nonsuch said:


> You will love the Grand Villa
> 
> While the rule might be 2 cars, in practice there is no limit
> Every room key will be printed with "SELF PARKING" and can be used to access the self parking lot.  The parking lot attendant will check the room key when leaving the parking lot, but the key is not scanned or logged.
> 
> A 2 car limit is unreasonable for the Grand Villa, so just:  Don't ask, don't tell



So I guess I broke the "don't ask,don't tell rule cuz when I asked the CM @ the driveway gate of The Grand back in May for my stay IN THE GRAND VILLA the response was" 1st two cars free then 3rd $15 and process starts over again-" I STILL PAID XTRA $15 PLUS MY OWN VALET FEE! 

Really feel like a broken record by explaining on this subject like a million times now!


----------



## hjgaus

floribr1 said:


> We are going to the Grand Californian for the first time in about 11 weeks... We are *SOOO* excited, and this thread has been an invaluable source of information. Over the past month or so, I have read through most (but not all) of it, so I hope you can forgive me if this question has already been asked and addressed.
> 
> We will be staying in a Grand Villa for four nights; it will be a "family reunion" of sorts, so we needed lots of sleeping places. Am I correct in understanding that there is a two car parking limit per villa? It seems crazy to me that you are allowed the same number of cars for a studio as you are for a grand villa that sleeps up to 12 guests...
> 
> Is my understanding correct -- we will only be allowed two cars? Based on the current plans, I am expecting all of the guests combined to have four cars. What is the best way to deal with this limitation?
> 
> Thanks to all in advance.



While we're on the subject of The grand Villa & parking - If you hold a big party & worried about parking issues your guests they may park @ DTD and get validation for few more xtra hours. Also if your guest want to pay separate valet they said no it is usually charged on to the credit card who made the reservation. My DFIL tried to get charged separately & they would not do it so from now on I just tell people to just pay me back.


----------



## floribr1

hjgaus said:


> Really feel like a broken record by explaining on this subject like a million times now!



Sorry! As I said, I tried to look through to see whether this had already been answered, but I did not find anything...



hjgaus said:


> While we're on the subject of The grand Villa & parking - If you hold a big party & worried about parking issues your guests they may park @ DTD and get validation for few more xtra hours. Also if your guest want to pay separate valet they said no it is usually charged on to the credit card who made the reservation. My DFIL tried to get charged separately & they would not do it so from now on I just tell people to just pay me back.



We're not planning to have a really big party... In honesty, we are expecting about 12, maybe 13 people for dinner one night. Considering that a grand villa is designed to accomodate up to 13 guests, I didn't think that would be pushing it too far. There will be 7 or 8 of us actually sleeping there and staying for all four nights.

Thank you for letting me know how the valet parking works. I would have assumed each guest could pay in cash, so at least now I won't be caught by surprise.


----------



## hjgaus

floribr1 said:


> Sorry! As I said, I tried to look through to see whether this had already been answered, but I did not find anything...
> 
> 
> 
> We're not planning to have a really big party... In honesty, we are expecting about 12, maybe 13 people for dinner one night. Considering that a grand villa is designed to accomodate up to 13 guests, I didn't think that would be pushing it too far. There will be 7 or 8 of us actually sleeping there and staying for all four nights.
> 
> Thank you for letting me know how the valet parking works. I would have assumed each guest could pay in cash, so at least now I won't be caught by surprise.



floribr1,
Please do not be sorry... I guess it's just me whining.  I like to share my experiences with others as they share with me but sometimes I feel like this one subject ALWAYS comes up and others deal with it quite differently than I & that's okay too!!   As far as having many guests in your villa for a party it was just an FYI moment but if others have anything else to add to this - ALSO GOOD TO KNOW!    The more we know,  the better time we shall have!!    Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Shelly S

Thanks to everyone for all the information and pictures posted here.  My VGC waitlist just came through and was added to our stay for a total of 5 nights in June.  Because of what I learned here, I did send my email room # requests to Member Services.  We are arriving on a Wednesday, so I don't know what that does for our chances of a high floor Paradise Pier view, but they are certainly better than if I didn't send the email request.  This will be our third stay at VGC, but the other two times I didn't request a view till check in.  Thanks again!!


----------



## PoohsFan1

I was wondering if VGC sells any resort specific merchandise.  If they do and if anyone has any pictures of the most recent items, could you please post them?  I would love to get something to add to my other resort specific merchandise I have at home .


----------



## Nonsuch

PoohsFan1 said:


> I was wondering if VGC sells any resort specific merchandise.


I have not seen any merchandise specifically for the Villas, and selection of DVC merchandise is very limited.

A pin was release for the grand opening:




(buy on eBay or pin trading sites)

A framed lithograph was given to "founding" owners:




The same print (in a different frame) hangs in each villa.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PoohsFan1 said:


> I was wondering if VGC sells any resort specific merchandise.  If they do and if anyone has any pictures of the most recent items, could you please post them?  I would love to get something to add to my other resort specific merchandise I have at home .



There has always been GC merchandise - usually a shirt or two, a sweatshirt, mug and maybe a couple other items.  But nothing that is Villas specific.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> The same print (in a different frame) hangs in each villa.



But not in the studio section - just the larger villas.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Thank you Nonsuch and KAT4DISNEY for your responses.  Too bad, it would of been cool if we could of gotten something (was thinking more of a pin to add to our pin collection) when we stayed there....no worries, I'll just check out the merchandise for GCH instead .


----------



## hjgaus

hjgaus said:


> Okay it worked! We checked in about 11am today and told them that we made list of requested park view rooms & asked if they were honoring it? Answer " YES it is a park view but not sure what it is...."  So BEFORE I signed the registration form I CHECKED and sure enough there was one of my 1 bedroom requests....RM # 5502!! Had 5 choices on my list! He said "Oh your way ahead of me... We are not supposed to mention the exact room number but remenber I did not say it." I think he was joking but surprised I knew what I wanted & how to look for it! The room wasn't ready and the usual "will text you when ready" was the response. SO we drove back home (20 minutes) to wait to be texted! Really we did have to come back anyway to pick up my kid from band practice this afternoon!



Back from our ONE night in VGC and a little bummed  that we could not get our park view room request fullfilled by using our method from LAST time(instead pool view # 5507) BUT never-the-less we SO ENJOYED our room!!   It made such a BIG difference when you get use to the space AND it was our 1st time to stay OFF property for two days in a row & drive back in forth into DLR! Since they added the weekend Annual Passholders Early Entry we took advantage of husband's Platinum Elite Priority Member points & stayed @ the Crowne Plaza to be closer to the parks. Nothing wrong with the place or service just that we MISS our VGC!!  It was kinda strange driving around Harbor Blvd (al la hotel row) & watching all the people walking to DL while knowing we too are stay somewhere else for our Disney fun time! I know we could have just came from home for the morning time but so hard to get my lazy crew up & going from the house so this is the next best thing! I don't regret it cuz we got to ride the one's we love the most 2 times with NO LONG LINES!   I think the lines for DLR guests were longer.
Also would like to add that a ONE night stay (NOT ENOUGH) in the villas is SUCH a TEASE!!!  That was our 1st time doing this cuz we usually stay at least 2 or 3 days but I DID make this reservation on kinda short notice! Believe it or not I actually miss the light cooking I sometimes do while in the villas!  
Still a SHORT weekender for SURE but a great one at that!!!


----------



## taaren

hjgaus said:


> Back from our ONE night in VGC and a little bummed  that we could not get our park view room request fullfilled by using our method from LAST time(instead pool view # 5507) BUT never-the-less we SO ENJOYED our room!!   It made such a BIG difference when you get use to the space AND it was our 1st time to stay OFF property for two days in a row & drive back in forth into DLR! Since they added the weekend Annual Passholders Early Entry we took advantage of husband's Platinum Elite Priority Member points & stayed @ the Crowne Plaza to be closer to the parks. Nothing wrong with the place or service just that we MISS our VGC!!  It was kinda strange driving around Harbor Blvd (al la hotel row) & watching all the people walking to DL while knowing we too are stay somewhere else for our Disney fun time! I know we could have just came from home for the morning time but so hard to get my lazy crew up & going from the house so this is the next best thing! I don't regret it cuz we got to ride the one's we love the most 2 times with NO LONG LINES!   I think the lines for DLR guests were longer.
> Also would like to add that a ONE night stay (NOT ENOUGH) in the villas is SUCH a TEASE!!!  That was our 1st time doing this cuz we usually stay at least 2 or 3 days but I DID make this reservation on kinda short notice! Believe it or not I actually miss the light cooking I sometimes do while in the villas!
> Still a SHORT weekender for SURE but a great one at that!!!


One night is definitely too short!

What's this about the AP EE? That sounds great! Hope they continue it! I've been planning trips to Florida for the last year so haven't been on the DLR boards as much recently.


----------



## taaren

I haven't been to my home resort since Carsland opened and its starting to feel too long without a reservation. A girlfriend of mine whose son was born on my birthday is planning on going to DLR on her son's and my birthday weekend in early December, so when she invited us to join her I couldn't resist the temptation!

Unfortunately the studios are completely sold out, as are the 2 bedroom lock-offs. Only 1 bedrooms and 2 bedrooms available ... if anybody wants to let go of any nights in a studio the weekend of Dec 6-8, let me know!  Currently waitlisted and will have to check in sporadically before the 7 month window opens up.


----------



## hjgaus

taaren said:


> One night is definitely too short!
> 
> What's this about the AP EE? That sounds great! Hope they continue it! I've been planning trips to Florida for the last year so haven't been on the DLR boards as much recently.



Since January they have been letting AP holders have Early Entry on weekends until April 15 (with exception of a few specific weekend) which is @ opposite parks of the DLR guests! Although it seems to benefits the Premium APer's more than the others! Okay by me!   I'm milking all I can get from my PAP considering it expires at the same time this promotion end!
 It will be the end for us @ DLR until 2015 - going to WDW for the next 2 years & out of points til then!!    What will we do without VGC OR Disneyland?     Oh well, just have to keep coming here on the disboards to get my fill ! : :yes::


----------



## wideeyedwonder

We are staying at the Dvc villas, and last night we had our verry first hotel fire alarm ever!  They emptied us all out into the parking lot, and we were outside for only about 15 minutes before they let us all back in.  An interesting experience, especially when you and your family are groggy and half asleep.


----------



## mrobin023

Shelly S said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for all the information and pictures posted here.  My VGC waitlist just came through and was added to our stay for a total of 5 nights in June.  Because of what I learned here, I did send my email room # requests to Member Services.  We are arriving on a Wednesday, so I don't know what that does for our chances of a high floor Paradise Pier view, but they are certainly better than if I didn't send the email request.  This will be our third stay at VGC, but the other two times I didn't request a view till check in.  Thanks again!!



We also have a wait list for June. Did you book at the 7th month or 11 month window?


----------



## melissac

Went to DL staying at PPR Dec 2013 and loved GCV.  Had planned to return in March with kids and Husband but DD16) tore ACL skiing last week and cancelled because now she is having surgery over springbreak and waitlisted June 3-6 1BR.  I'm hoping for some pixie dust to come our way , I'm sure we made some waitlister VERY HAPPY .  Wish us luck and if worse comes to worse will just stay off site


----------



## boiseflyfisher

mrobin023 said:


> We also have a wait list for June. Did you book at the 7th month or 11 month window?



When is your June wait list?  We may be giving up our 1br reservation.  If we are, and it is your time, maybe we can coordinate and you can grab it as it becomes available.


----------



## dawnmommy

We are WDW veterans planning our first trip to Disneyland, I'm so excited!!

We plan on 4-5 nights, checking in around November 4th or 5th (we'll be at Huntington beach a few days prior).  

I really like the idea of staying at The Villas, but have no idea how to go about renting points for them?    any recommendations on good sources?   We'd ideally like a 1 bedroom.

Also, if we are renting points (and we don't have Annual Passes), will we still get the daily early entry for onsite guests?   My kids are already early birds, and wtih the time change from Chicago I want to ensure we're in the parks early.

thank you!


----------



## melissac

boiseflyfisher said:


> When is your June wait list?  We may be giving up our 1br reservation.  If we are, and it is your time, maybe we can coordinate and you can grab it as it becomes available.



June 3-6.  They way our luck has been going it would be great to get a little

SORRY looked to quick thought it was to me.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

melissac said:


> June 3-6.  They way our luck has been going it would be great to get a little



Shoot!  We are off by a few days.  Our reservation begins on the 10th.  Wishing you lots of pixie dust on your wait list.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

dawnmommy said:


> We are WDW veterans planning our first trip to Disneyland, I'm so excited!!
> 
> We plan on 4-5 nights, checking in around November 4th or 5th (we'll be at Huntington beach a few days prior).
> 
> I really like the idea of staying at The Villas, but have no idea how to go about renting points for them?    any recommendations on good sources?   We'd ideally like a 1 bedroom.
> 
> Also, if we are renting points (and we don't have Annual Passes), will we still get the daily early entry for onsite guests?   My kids are already early birds, and wtih the time change from Chicago I want to ensure we're in the parks early.
> 
> thank you!



Be aware that GCV is very small compared to WDW resorts.  There are only 24 1br units.  If you really want a reservation, find a DVC owner with GCV as their home resort who is willing to rent their points and take advantage of their 8-11 month booking window.  If you can't do that, find a DVC member renting points who is willing to get online right when the booking window opens for all DVC members.  It can be very hit or miss, so you need to have a backup plan.

Early Entry is for all guests staying at the resort hotels(including DVC) as well as those who have an EE day from their ticket.  

David's has a very good reputation for renting points.  You can also check the dis rental board to see who is renting.  There are other boards and rental agencies, but I believe we are prohibited from listing them.


----------



## mdsd8700

boiseflyfisher said:


> Be aware that GCV is very small compared to WDW resorts.  There are only 24 1br units.  If you really want a reservation, find a DVC owner with GCV as their home resort who is willing to rent their points and take advantage of their 8-11 month booking window.  If you can't do that, find a DVC member renting points who is willing to get online right when the booking window opens for all DVC members.  It can be very hit or miss, so you need to have a backup plan.



I agree. We don't own at VGC so can only book at the 7 month mark. This will be our second stay in the villas this summer. Due to it's size/popularity booking needs to be done exactly when it opens and as bosieflyfisher said can be hit or miss. We did summer trips both times, July and now June.


----------



## Shelly S

mrobin023 said:


> We also have a wait list for June. Did you book at the 7th month or 11 month window?



I booked at 7 months on line at exactly 8am, but the first day was not available so I waitlisted it, next day went online again and the second day not available so i waitlisted it. On the third day, I was able to get the third, fourth and fifth day.  A week later, day 2 waitlist came through, and just this week, at four months day one came through.  
Good luck with your wait list.  I'm sure mine both came through as they were single days done right at the seven month mark.  I have been stalking the website for availability and I never saw the one bedroom available on line, but the wait list did pick it up both times.


----------



## mrobin023

boiseflyfisher said:
			
		

> When is your June wait list?  We may be giving up our 1br reservation.  If we are, and it is your time, maybe we can coordinate and you can grab it as it becomes available.



June 16, 17, 18. That would be great!


----------



## mrobin023

Thank you for your offer boiseflyfisher...but it looks like we won't need it! I went to the DVC site to check in on things and our wait list was confirmed! Happy, happy, happy! Now that the room is for sure need to really get after the rest of the trip planning.


----------



## XMom

So every year we stay at the villas in a studio for the 1/2 marathon weekend. We decided since we are not vacationing this year except for that trip that we would try to upgrade to a 1 BR. We put in our first wait list ever after figuring it out for Friday, Aug 30 to Monday, Sept 1 thinking that there was no way that we would get it since everyone there is usually running the 1/2 marathon on Sunday. Well this Saturday the Fri-Mon wait list came through! We almost fell over! Just to be daring we thought we would add one more day so that we can stay until Monday evening and head home after dinner. Well I just got notification that the wait list for that one ought came through also! So we are staying in a 1BR for the first time. We have been members since 2008 and always have stayed in a studio with the three kids sharing a bed or getting a sleeping bag and pad from housekeeping and they would rotate who would sleep on the floor. Now we all get our own beds and hubby and I even get our own room 

Just had to share my excitement with people that understand!


----------



## Cinderpamela

Wow thats great XMom! 

I don't know how you guys have done a studio with three kids!! I can't even stand the thought of doing a studio with just 2 kids. Those darn one bedrooms with their washing machine and dryer really spoil you! Enjoy!!


----------



## XMom

Cinderpamela said:


> Wow thats great XMom!
> 
> I don't know how you guys have done a studio with three kids!! I can't even stand the thought of doing a studio with just 2 kids. Those darn one bedrooms with their washing machine and dryer really spoil you! Enjoy!!



I think we have managed because we only live about 90 minutes away(without traffic), so it's kind of like a hotel room to us with the bonus of a microwave, toaster and fridge. I feel like I should plan better this time and stop at the market before we check in so that we can have most of our meals in our room. We will of course have our chicken nachos from whitewater at least once though!


----------



## dawnmommy

I wanted to say thank you to everyone who responded to my questions.....can you tell I'm new to Disneyland planning?  I had no idea there were only 24 one bedrooms!     

We have 2 kids and I imagine can do a studio, but will try for a one bedroom.  at least now I'll have more realistic expectations.   I think we'll use David, already familiar with him from WDW.    

We are looking for Monday Nov 4 checking out Saturday Nov 9, so maybe we'll stand a chance at a one bedroom (I know, probably dreaming!)

thank you all!   we're so excited!


----------



## DebbieB

XMom said:


> So every year we stay at the villas in a studio for the 1/2 marathon weekend. We decided since we are not vacationing this year except for that trip that we would try to upgrade to a 1 BR. We put in our first wait list ever after figuring it out for Friday, Aug 30 to Monday, Sept 1 thinking that there was no way that we would get it since everyone there is usually running the 1/2 marathon on Sunday. Well this Saturday the Fri-Mon wait list came through! We almost fell over! Just to be daring we thought we would add one more day so that we can stay until Monday evening and head home after dinner. Well I just got notification that the wait list for that one ought came through also! So we are staying in a 1BR for the first time. We have been members since 2008 and always have stayed in a studio with the three kids sharing a bed or getting a sleeping bag and pad from housekeeping and they would rotate who would sleep on the floor. Now we all get our own beds and hubby and I even get our own room
> 
> Just had to share my excitement with people that understand!



I thought the limit in a studio was 4 (plus 1 under 3).


----------



## XMom

DebbieB said:


> I thought the limit in a studio was 4 (plus 1 under 3).



That is correct.  The last time we were there, she was 4.  We left her name off the reservation because we didn't have enough points for a 1BR.  If a 3 year old can stay in the room with 4 others, then we figured a 4 year old could too.  It sure isn't like stuffing 5 adults or even 4 adults into a room.  At 3 she slept in the pack n play they supply in each room, and last time slept in the bed with her brothers.


----------



## PoohsFan1

I have a question about grocery delivery at VGC.  We like to do the grocery delivery service through the MS sight when staying in the WDW DVC resorts, we like to get milk, pop, water, breakfast items, and any snacks for the room.  When I was looking at the grocery order form for VGC, I noticed that they don't have as much of a selection as the ones for WDW.  We like to get donuts or poptarts for breakfast on certain mornings but have found that you can't order these items while staying at VGC.  I'm just wondering if there is a market somewhere in GCH where we can purchase these items at...we would still have the water, pop, milk and other items delivered to the room so we won't have to lug it up ourselves.


----------



## hakepb

If you can get them in "to go" containers like DisneyWorld, I would pick up some cinnamon rolls for the next day's breakfast (much, much better than pop-tarts) especially after a little bit in the microwave.
http://adventureswithben.com/food-drink/cinnamon-buns-breakfast-everyday/

But the grocery order form does not have much besides bagels, cereal, and eggs.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Thanks for the tip, cinnamon rolls does sound much better then pop-tarts, especially if the cinnamon rolls look like those .


----------



## bigAWL

PoohsFan1 said:


> I have a question about grocery delivery at VGC.  We like to do the grocery delivery service through the MS sight when staying in the WDW DVC resorts, we like to get milk, pop, water, breakfast items, and any snacks for the room.  When I was looking at the grocery order form for VGC, I noticed that they don't have as much of a selection as the ones for WDW.  We like to get donuts or poptarts for breakfast on certain mornings but have found that you can't order these items while staying at VGC.  I'm just wondering if there is a market somewhere in GCH where we can purchase these items at...we would still have the water, pop, milk and other items delivered to the room so we won't have to lug it up ourselves.



Another option is Vons.com.  We used their grocery delivery service a couple years ago.  It was easy.  Bell services called us when the delivery arrived, then brought them to the room.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Thank you, I am definitely going to check them out.  I'm glad that there is another option to use other then the one listed on the MS sight .


----------



## Anal Annie

bigAWL said:


> Another option is Vons.com.  We used their grocery delivery service a couple years ago.  It was easy.  Bell services called us when the delivery arrived, then brought them to the room.



We always use Garden Grocer at WDW for our grocery deliveries and they will also deliver beer - do you happen to know if this Vons will do that too?  Also, at WDW, we get the order delivered to Bell Services around the time our plane lands and since they have access to refrigeration they store everything for us until we arrive and our villa is ready.  Does it work the same at VGC?

ETA - *nevermind *- I called them!  They DO deliver beer, wine & spirits and they WILL leave orders with Bell Services at DL but you have to contact Bell Services ahead of time to let them know to expect it.  YAY!!  AND I discovered that Vons is also Safeway so if you have a Safeway card you can use that account too.  I am very happy!  We can get our waffles and our beer all in one order!v


----------



## hjgaus

I have not done delivery but I often hear they would prefer YOU to be there when delivered for signing off IF you have alcohol WITH your order. Hopefully some can comfirm who has done this.


----------



## bigAWL

Anal Annie said:


> We always use Garden Grocer at WDW for our grocery deliveries and they will also deliver beer - do you happen to know if this Vons will do that too?  Also, at WDW, we get the order delivered to Bell Services around the time our plane lands and since they have access to refrigeration they store everything for us until we arrive and our villa is ready.  Does it work the same at VGC?





hjgaus said:


> I have not done delivery but I often hear they would prefer YOU to be there when delivered for signing off IF you have alcohol WITH your order. Hopefully some can comfirm who has done this.



I think I've heard that, too.  My order did not have alcohol.  I'm pretty sure the hotel staff does store it in a refrigerated area if it is not going directly to your room.


----------



## Anal Annie

hjgaus said:


> I have not done delivery but I often hear they would prefer YOU to be there when delivered for signing off IF you have alcohol WITH your order. Hopefully some can comfirm who has done this.





bigAWL said:


> I think I've heard that, too.  My order did not have alcohol.  I'm pretty sure the hotel staff does store it in a refrigerated area if it is not going directly to your room.



I just edited my post above....I called them (Vons).  Bell Services needs to know in advance if we're expecting beer or alcohol so they can be sure to have someone 21 or over to accept the order.


----------



## hakepb

PoohsFan1 said:


> Thanks for the tip, cinnamon rolls does sound much better then pop-tarts, especially if the cinnamon rolls look like those .



The DisneyWorld cinnamon rolls have become a tradition for our family, but I've seen a few reviews saying the Disneyland ones are even better


----------



## DonnaL

Well......as far as alcohol in your Von's order....we were just at VGC last month and had Von's deliver our groceries which did include beer.  We were told by Von's AND Bell Services that if we had any alcohol in our order we would need to be there to accept delivery ourselves.  I had heard mixed thoughts on this so I called both Von's and the VGC and asked for Bell Services the week before our trip to verify whether they would accept or if we needed to so I could plan for the most convenient time to schedule a delivery when we would be there to accept it.   Von's does give you a delivery window so we just made sure we were there during that window and they were right on time.  The Von's delivery person called my cell when he was five minutes out and I just went to the lobby to sign for it......and then had Bell Services bring it up to the room (we had quite a large order....about $200....we ate most of our meals in since VCG is just so convenient to the parks...literally takes less than 10 minutes to get to/from either park).  We were very pleased with Von's service and will definitely use them again when traveling to VGC.  Check their website also.....they usually have a code for free delivery on your first order.


----------



## gortman65

DonnaL said:


> Check their website also.....they usually have a code for free delivery on your first order.



That's great info.  Thanks!


----------



## Anal Annie

DonnaL said:


> Well......as far as alcohol in your Von's order....we were just at VGC last month and had Von's deliver our groceries which did include beer.  We were told by Von's AND Bell Services that if we had any alcohol in our order we would need to be there to accept delivery ourselves.  *I had heard mixed thoughts on this so I called both Von's and the VGC and asked for Bell Services the week before our trip to verify whether they would accept or if we needed to so I could plan for the most convenient time to schedule a delivery when we would be there to accept it.   Von's does give you a delivery window so we just made sure we were there during that window and they were right on time. * The Von's delivery person called my cell when he was five minutes out and I just went to the lobby to sign for it......and then had Bell Services bring it up to the room (we had quite a large order....about $200....we ate most of our meals in since VCG is just so convenient to the parks...literally takes less than 10 minutes to get to/from either park).  We were very pleased with Von's service and will definitely use them again when traveling to VGC.  Check their website also.....they usually have a code for free delivery on your first order.



So when you called Bell Services what did they say?  Would they accept it with the beer included?  The girl I talked to yesterday at Vons said they would accept it as long as they were _expecting_ it.  Was she wrong?

The reason I want to plan to get it left with Bell Services is that we are (supposed to) land at 11:35 AM.  I figure we'll likely just use a service like Super Shuttle to get to the resort.  Not sure about the timing for that but was hoping maybe we'd be there by around 1:30ish.  Well, so odds are that our villa won't be ready by then but if we're paying for a day of park tix we'll likely just want to store our luggage with Bell Services and head out to the parks.  It's going to be hard to figure out a time that we'll be back to get our room.  With only 4 nights in CA I'm certain we won't want to cut our park time short to sit around waiting for a grocery delivery.  Not sure how to pick a delivery window if we don't just plan to get everything left with Bell Services.   This is how we usually do it at WDW with our Garden Grocer deliveries...We just get it delivered around the time we land so that when we arrive at the resort _just in case _a villa IS ready we can just have it brought up right away.


----------



## Checkers

We are going to DL in mid-April and I don't remember seeing this anywhere but does anyone know if you can charge back to your room like you can at WDW?  I can't remember if I listed a CC# when I made my reservations.  TIA.


----------



## Cinderpamela

When you check in they will ask you if you want charging privileges activated on you hotel room keys. But unlike WDW your theme park ticket cannot be added to your room key.


----------



## Checkers

Cinderpamela said:


> When you check in they will ask you if you want charging privileges activated on you hotel room keys. But unlike WDW your theme park ticket cannot be added to your room key.



Thanks, Pam, I didn't even think about the ticket part of it!


----------



## bigAWL

Does anyone else try to keep up with resale rates at VGC?  I do try, though I have no current intention of ever selling.  

Our home resort seems to be keeping its value as well as or better than any other DVC property.  I've seen recent listings as high as $115 per point.  I wonder if any future additional DVC rooms opening on the west coast would cause the value to slip more.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

bigAWL said:


> Does anyone else try to keep up with resale rates at VGC?  I do try, though I have no current intention of ever selling.
> 
> Our home resort seems to be keeping its value as well as or better than any other DVC property.  I've seen recent listings as high as $115 per point.  I wonder if any future additional DVC rooms opening on the west coast would cause the value to slip more.



I try to check listings every once in a while. I'm glad to see that it is holding its own.  At that price, a lot of us could sell at a profit.  I'm not giving up my points any time soon, though.  I'd love to add more!

It is always a case of supply and demand.  As long as the there are so few units available, demand will always be high.  I would guess that we would see our value drop some if they decided to add more DVC to DL.  I know there were discussions about converting or adding a tower to DLH, but haven't heard any rumblings in quite a while now that GFV is being built.


----------



## XMom

XMom said:


> So every year we stay at the villas in a studio for the 1/2 marathon weekend. We decided since we are not vacationing this year except for that trip that we would try to upgrade to a 1 BR. We put in our first wait list ever after figuring it out for Friday, Aug 30 to Monday, Sept 1 thinking that there was no way that we would get it since everyone there is usually running the 1/2 marathon on Sunday. Well this Saturday the Fri-Mon wait list came through! We almost fell over! Just to be daring we thought we would add one more day so that we can stay until Monday evening and head home after dinner. Well I just got notification that the wait list for that one ought came through also! So we are staying in a 1BR for the first time. We have been members since 2008 and always have stayed in a studio with the three kids sharing a bed or getting a sleeping bag and pad from housekeeping and they would rotate who would sleep on the floor. Now we all get our own beds and hubby and I even get our own room
> 
> Just had to share my excitement with people that understand!



So we were so excited to see that our waitlist came through, but have discovered that they took the extra points from the wrong contract! I called and asked if they could fix it and they said no. They said that the other contract shouldn't have even been listed as an option since we were not in the 7 month window yet. So now our Grand CA contract only has 59 points for next year. We need at least 98 to book for the 1/2 marathon in 2014. Not happy...


----------



## Breyean

bigAWL said:


> Does anyone else try to keep up with resale rates at VGC?  I do try, though I have no current intention of ever selling.
> 
> Our home resort seems to be keeping its value as well as or better than any other DVC property.  I've seen recent listings as high as $115 per point.  I wonder if any future additional DVC rooms opening on the west coast would cause the value to slip more.



We own at VGC and are in the process of waiting to close on an add on - we paid $90/point and passed ROFR last week.

But, from what I've read on other threads, people are paying between $105-110 for resales and these contracts are selling for asking price, most times within hours of being posted.

I saw that $115/point contract yesterday. 100 points with 16 from 2012, I believe. It was marked as Sale Pending within hours, so maybe it went for asking price or very close to it. 

Mine was for 125 points, so not too many more, and the closing costs, which are pretty high in Ca, were about $800. If that holds true for this 100 point contract, then that knocks the costs up to $123/point, again, with only 16 points from 2012.

It was a June UY (which is also mine), so if the buyer could have gotten those points direct within the next few months he could have gotten all 100 2012 UY points rather than just 16. For $130 direct pricing.

That price for that contract did not make sense to me.


----------



## icephoenix25

bigAWL said:


> Does anyone else try to keep up with resale rates at VGC?  I do try, though I have no current intention of ever selling.
> 
> Our home resort seems to be keeping its value as well as or better than any other DVC property.  I've seen recent listings as high as $115 per point.  I wonder if any future additional DVC rooms opening on the west coast would cause the value to slip more.



Yes, we were looking to possibly add on to ours and there is simply nothing available.  I did see a couple in the high 90s and one at 108 be pending within hours.  So happy we got in in 2011, with a fully loaded resale contract.


----------



## nunzia

icephoenix25 said:


> Yes, we were looking to possibly add on to ours and there is simply nothing available.  I did see a couple in the high 90s and one at 108 be pending within hours.  So happy we got in in 2011, with a fully loaded resale contract.



That 108 one would be the one I am waiting on to see if it passes ROFR. It seemed there used to be contracts in the high 90's, which is what I paid for my original direct contracts. (I have 4 contracts purchased direct). The contract I made an offer on at 108 looked high, but I see now that many are listed higher. Never thought I'd go the resale route, but being on the direct waitlist for almost a year pushed me into it


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Speaking of direct buy wait lists, does anyone have any knowledge on the length of wait for each use year?  Nunzia, you mentioned that you have been waiting for a year now on the wait list.  Were you looking for a use year that matched your current contracts or were you open to any use year?


----------



## Greysword

Checkers said:


> We are going to DL in mid-April and I don't remember seeing this anywhere but does anyone know if you can charge back to your room like you can at WDW?  I can't remember if I listed a CC# when I made my reservations.  TIA.


If this is your first time at DLR, you'll want to visit the Disneyland DISboard and read:
- HydroGuy's sticky threads (all a great and inportant info)
- the "wide right" thread for getting onto Radiator Springs Racers (RCR)
- World of Color superthread

Plus, DLR seems to be enforcing fast pass return times (new for them), which is causing a stir.  In addition, the CMs are taking people's pictures to attach to multi-day parkhoppers of all sorts, since they do not have the biometrics as in WDW.  Seems to be issues with ticket renters.




XMom said:


> So we were so excited to see that our waitlist came through, but have discovered that they took the extra points from the wrong contract! I called and asked if they could fix it and they said no. They said that the other contract shouldn't have even been listed as an option since we were not in the 7 month window yet. So now our Grand CA contract only has 59 points for next year. We need at least 98 to book for the 1/2 marathon in 2014. Not happy...


Congrats on the waitlist!  Last year before our trip, I was able to call within the 7 month booking window and get the room charged to SSR points from VGC points.  maybe worth a try, but make sure you have a knowledgeable CM first, in case something goes awry.


----------



## nunzia

boiseflyfisher said:


> Speaking of direct buy wait lists, does anyone have any knowledge on the length of wait for each use year?  Nunzia, you mentioned that you have been waiting for a year now on the wait list.  Were you looking for a use year that matched your current contracts or were you open to any use year?



I have a March use year and am only interested in having that as I want it to mesh with my current membership and not have to have two as I think I might find that pretty confusing.


----------



## sechelt

boiseflyfisher said:


> Speaking of direct buy wait lists, does anyone have any knowledge on the length of wait for each use year?



Spoke with our guide about a month ago.  The people at the top of the April UY waitlist, were added in April 2011, almost two years ago!  Don't know about the other UY's.


----------



## Checkers

Greysword said:


> If this is your first time at DLR, you'll want to visit the Disneyland DISboard and read:
> - HydroGuy's sticky threads (all a great and inportant info)
> - the "wide right" thread for getting onto Radiator Springs Racers (RCR)
> - World of Color superthread.



I have searched and searched and cannot find the "wide right" thread.  Also, does HydroGuy have his own sticky?  If anyone can point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it.  TIA.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Here you go....

Hydro Guy's thread for WDW Newbies:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1162599

The Wide Right Thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2971596

Hope this helps


----------



## gortman65

Checkers said:


> I have searched and searched and cannot find the "wide right" thread.  Also, does HydroGuy have his own sticky?  If anyone can point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it.  TIA.



I think this is the thread you are looking for: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2971596.


----------



## Checkers

PoohsFan1 said:


> Here you go....
> 
> Hydro Guy's thread for WDW Newbies:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1162599
> 
> The Wide Right Thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2971596
> 
> Hope this helps



Thank you!


----------



## icephoenix25

nunzia said:


> That 108 one would be the one I am waiting on to see if it passes ROFR. It seemed there used to be contracts in the high 90's, which is what I paid for my original direct contracts. (I have 4 contracts purchased direct). The contract I made an offer on at 108 looked high, but I see now that many are listed higher. Never thought I'd go the resale route, but being on the direct waitlist for almost a year pushed me into it



I wouldn't think you'd have a problem passing ROFL.  We passed at 87, but that was back in 2011.  I haven't kept up with Disney's purchasing habits lately.


----------



## taaren

icephoenix25 said:


> I wouldn't think you'd have a problem passing ROFL.  We passed at 87, but that was back in 2011.  I haven't kept up with Disney's purchasing habits lately.



Wow, $108 definitely seems like it should pass. We bought direct at $96 in 2009 (2008?), then picked up a contract resale at $82. I wish we could get another contract since I'm always running out of points and now that we're only a 5 hour drive away, I can see us running out of points even sooner, but at over $100/pt? Probably not going to happen. *Sigh* 

Just we'll just have to be content with what we have at VGC. At least I'll know that if I ever need to unload my contracts, they've more than held their value.


----------



## Greysword

Thanks for the assist, guys! 

here is a link to the Disneyland board super sticky:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1072276

On this one page are lots of links to get you all the info you could ever need/want about DLR, at least as a primer


----------



## Breyean

taaren said:


> Wow, $108 definitely seems like it should pass. We bought direct at $96 in 2009 (2008?), then picked up a contract resale at $82. I wish we could get another contract since I'm always running out of points and now that we're only a 5 hour drive away, I can see us running out of points even sooner, but at over $100/pt? Probably not going to happen. *Sigh*
> 
> Just we'll just have to be content with what we have at VGC. At least I'll know that if I ever need to unload my contracts, they've more than held their value.



I just passed 2 weeks ago at $90. Waiting for the closing docs now.

It was add on so we could do 1 bedrooms rather than studios more often.

I was surprised that it passed at that price.


----------



## XMom

Breyean said:


> I just passed 2 weeks ago at $90. Waiting for the closing docs now.
> 
> It was add on so we could do 1 bedrooms rather than studios more often.
> 
> I was surprised that it passed at that price.



Was that resale or direct?


----------



## sparkhill

XMom said:


> Was that resale or direct?



Direct does not go through ROFR and costs $130/point.


----------



## dmwang9

I check in to the VGC tomorrow for 5 nights of much-needed vacation! Staying in a studio -- this is a solo trip, so I don't need or want anything larger -- and looking forward to exploring the parks! I haven't been to DLR since Carsland opened in DCA.



-- Dave


----------



## Nonsuch

dmwang9 said:


> I check in to the VGC tomorrow for 5 nights of much-needed vacation!


Welcome Home 
I'll be there Wednesday


----------



## Nonsuch

Last week I had my first villa facing the Redwood Creek Trail, villa 5514.
A one bedroom on the 5th floor.
Very quiet, there are no rooms above and the bedroom is not adjacent to another villa (only hallways and a maintenance closet).  The balcony is also not adjacent to another balcony.

Window view:





View down toward Redwood Creek area:





View down toward pool:


----------



## taaren

Nonsuch said:


> Last week I had my first villa facing the Redwood Creek Trail, villa 5514.
> A one bedroom on the 5th floor.
> Very quiet, there are no rooms above and the bedroom is not adjacent to another villa (only hallways and a maintenance closet).  The balcony is also not adjacent to another balcony.


Wow Nonsuch, those pictures and view are gorgeous! I hope to get that view one day ... I've had the WOC view several times and the pool view, too, so I'm just missing the Redwood view from my collection!


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> Last week I had my first villa facing the Redwood Creek Trail, villa 5514.
> A one bedroom on the 5th floor.
> Very quiet, there are no rooms above and the bedroom is not adjacent to another villa (only hallways and a maintenance closet).  The balcony is also not adjacent to another balcony.



We had this exact room in December. I had to walk around the hallways to make sure what I thought was right - as you said, very quiet and private inside and out.

We spent some time sitting and watching kids play on the bridge in the Redwood Creek area. 

A very peaceful setting, except during WOC, from which I don't think there's any escape!


----------



## AZMermaid

I think I like the Redwood Creek views better than the PP view... maybe!


----------



## Nonsuch

taaren said:


> Wow Nonsuch, those pictures and view are gorgeous! I hope to get that view one day ...


Make a view request, this villa was far down my request list.

I booked this 1 bedroom 11/24/12 and it was the last 1 bedroom available.  At that time, there were only two 3-day reservations for March.  If view request priority is based on order of booking, I would have very low priority.

My view request was:


> Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
> The room order of preference is: 6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508,
> 3502, 5514, 4514, 3514, 2522, 2508, 2502, 2514



I received #8 on my request list.
I still prefer a WOC view, but might move 5514 up on my request list.



Breyean said:


> We had this exact room in December. I had to walk around the hallways to make sure what I thought was right - as you said, very quiet and private inside and out.


The hallway that wraps around the bedroom is only to access the second floor of the grand villa, so it is seldom used.


----------



## Disney 24/7

After 9 months on the direct wait list to add on for a small March VGC contract, I finally got my points!! I can not wait to plan my first trip to Disneyland!


----------



## Cinderpamela

Congrats!!

And I should add Welcome Home!!


----------



## XMom

Disney 24/7 said:


> After 9 months on the direct wait list to add on for a small March VGC contract, I finally got my points!! I can not wait to plan my first trip to Disneyland!



Who did you purchase through.  We are looking to add about 70 points as well so we can get a 1br and not a studio.


----------



## gortman65

XMom said:


> Who did you purchase through.  We are looking to add about 70 points as well so we can get a 1br and not a studio.



Disney 24/7 mentioned being on the direct wait list, so the points were directly from Disney.


----------



## XMom

gortman65 said:


> Disney 24/7 mentioned being on the direct wait list, so the points were directly from Disney.



Thanks....I'm still trying to figure out all the lingo!


----------



## Disney 24/7

I made a direct purchase of 62 VGC points through Disney. I went on the wait list July 2012 for a March use year. I needed the March use year to match my BLT and Aulani contracts. It's very hard to find a small VGC March contract, but I'm glad I finally got it after waiting so long.


----------



## XMom

Disney 24/7 said:


> I made a direct purchase of 62 VGC points through Disney. I went on the wait list July 2012 for a March use year. I needed the March use year to match my BLT and Aulani contracts. It's very hard to find a small VGC March contract, but I'm glad I finally got it after waiting so long.



Yes....that is amazing! Congrats and enjoy them!


----------



## gortman65

Disney 24/7 said:


> I made a direct purchase of 62 VGC points through Disney. I went on the wait list July 2012 for a March use year. I needed the March use year to match my BLT and Aulani contracts. It's very hard to find a small VGC March contract, but I'm glad I finally got it after waiting so long.



Glad you got what you were looking for!


----------



## nunzia

Disney 24/7 said:


> I made a direct purchase of 62 VGC points through Disney. I went on the wait list July 2012 for a March use year. I needed the March use year to match my BLT and Aulani contracts. It's very hard to find a small VGC March contract, but I'm glad I finally got it after waiting so long.



Congrats! I also got my March use year 65 point direct contract after a year on the lst (and also my 125 resale points I had bid on RIGHT BEFORE the direct came through)..who thought when I initially bought 25 OKW resale points to just 'get in the system' to buy small contracts at VGC direct when it opened, that I would now be sitting here with 415 points..holy cow...


----------



## Disney 24/7

Congrats Nunzia on getting all those points!! I started with a 50 BLT contract in Oct 2010. I now have 347 March points (BLT/Aulani/VGC). I have never been to Disneyland but hopefully I can try to squeeze in another vacation.


----------



## taaren

nunzia said:


> Congrats! I also got my March use year 65 point direct contract after a year on the lst (and also my 125 resale points I had bid on RIGHT BEFORE the direct came through)..who thought when I initially bought 25 OKW resale points to just 'get in the system' to buy small contracts at VGC direct when it opened, that I would now be sitting here with 415 points..holy cow...


Nice amount! I would love to have 350 eventually ... 

275 just never seems like quite enough .... but with 415, the possibilities are wide open!

Congrats! I know you've been trying to get more points for a long time!


----------



## Snurk71

Can anyone refresh me on where the room number is printed on the check in form? We're going to be checking in before 7 and am fully counting on our room not being available. But I'd like a peek at our assigned room # to see if I might ask about a change of I don't care for the look of the #.

Thanks


----------



## Nonsuch

Snurk71 said:


> Can anyone refresh me on where the room number is printed on the check in form?


It's in the upper part of the form. 
The room number is not hidden, you will not miss it.


----------



## Snurk71

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> It's in the upper part of the form.
> The room number is not hidden, you will not miss it.



It was pretty noticeable. I didn't like the looks of our initially assigned room and asked about a switch (we checked in at 7 am) and got this instead.


----------



## Nonsuch

Snurk71 said:


> It was pretty noticeable. I didn't like the looks of our initially assigned room and asked about a switch (we checked in at 7 am) and got this instead.


Your closing IMG tag has a backslash, rather than a forward slash 

Looks like 5516 (or 5518), what was your original assigned villa?


----------



## Snurk71

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> Your closing IMG tag has a backslash, rather than a forward slash
> 
> Looks like 5516 (or 5518), what was your original assigned villa?



Impressive.  We're in 5516. We're just 3 (DD is 12) and the studio has felt plenty large enough for us (we stay in 1BRs a lot).

I think our original room was maybe 2109?? I know it was 2nd floor and an odd ending, which didn't match up with room #s you had recommended (x504). Since I was pretty confident our original room wasn't ready at 7, that not many others if any had checked in that day, and we got a terrible 1st floor view last time - I asked at the desk for something better.


----------



## Cinderpamela

Snurk71 said:


> It was pretty noticeable. I didn't like the looks of our initially assigned room and asked about a switch (we checked in at 7 am) and got this instead.



Nice!!!


----------



## Fellowship9798

Snurk71 said:


> Impressive.  We're in 5516. We're just 3 (DD is 12) and the studio has felt plenty large enough for us (we stay in 1BRs a lot).
> 
> I think our original room was maybe 2109?? I know it was 2nd floor and an odd ending, which didn't match up with room #s you had recommended (x504). Since I was pretty confident our original room wasn't ready at 7, that not many others if any had checked in that day, and we got a terrible 1st floor view last time - I asked at the desk for something better.



Hey, we just checked out of 5516 on Friday morning. Hope we left it in good condition for you. Loved the room and the view. It was right next door to the 1BR we stayed at back when VGC first opened.


----------



## Snurk71

Fellowship9798 said:
			
		

> Hey, we just checked out of 5516 on Friday morning. Hope we left it in good condition for you. Loved the room and the view. It was right next door to the 1BR we stayed at back when VGC first opened.



Yep, it's prefect.


----------



## cseca

Hello! 
Does anyone there know what days DCA opens for magic mornings now that Carsland is open ?
And does everybody get carded by the entrance ? I'm wondering if I have to bring my kids room keys or not.
Thanks


----------



## Snurk71

cseca said:
			
		

> Hello!
> Does anyone there know what days DCA opens for magic mornings now that Carsland is open ?
> And does everybody get carded by the entrance ? I'm wondering if I have to bring my kids room keys or not.
> Thanks



Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, Friday for DCA.

We only had to show one key, but I've seen others mention being asked for everyone's.


----------



## Nonsuch

cseca said:


> Does anyone there know what days DCA opens for magic mornings now that Carsland is open ?


Disneyland Early Admission Options -- official site
Early Admission (MM/EMH/APEE) Super Thread -- long thread, but only read the first post and the last few pages


----------



## cseca

Thanks Snurk71 and Nonsuch!


----------



## Snurk71

We just did EE at DCA again today and aCM was giving the family behind us a hard time because they only had 3 of their 4 room keys.  They did end up letting them in though.


----------



## tchrrx

We just returned from our first trip to the Grand Californian.  We stayed in a 1-bedroom and enjoyed almost everything about it.  One word of advice to newcomers:  Pack your own toilet paper!  I have never seen such low quality toilet paper in my life.    Even the t.p. in the parks is higher quality than what they provide at the GC.   Very odd given the cost (high points) needed to stay there.


----------



## Chereya

Is there a concierge or ticket desk inside the GCH?  I have a 2br villa reserved for Sunday 4/14 - Friday 4/19, 5 nights and 6 days.  We're staying the Saturday night prior 4/13 across the street at Desert Inn.  Originally I was going to check in at 6 am and get started in EMH at CA on Sunday and have a non-park day in the middle of our trip on Wednesday.  But our family tends to be late risers and the idea of waking up later on Wednesday for EMH was sounding better and better.   So then I decided to switch things around and have Sunday be our non-park day but we'd have to give up our one chance to see Fantasmic.

Ideally, I'd like to be able to add a 6th day to our tickets.  I think it makes perfect sense that if we're going to be staying there for 5 nights and 6 days, to allow us to add a 6th day.  I know there are no guarantees though and it may depend on getting lucky on approaching the right ticket cast member at the main ticket booths.  I was hoping that I might have a better chance by talking to the ticket people at GCH and explaining that since I am staying there for the 5 nights and 6 days, could I add the 6th day?

Any thoughts on how likely this might be?


----------



## cseca

Snurk71 said:


> We just did EE at DCA again today and aCM was giving the family behind us a hard time because they only had 3 of their 4 room keys.  They did end up letting them in though.



Thanks I'll be sure to bring everyone's tix then. I just hate to bring so many cards.


----------



## floribr1

Chereya said:


> Ideally, I'd like to be able to add a 6th day to our tickets.  I think it makes perfect sense that if we're going to be staying there for 5 nights and 6 days, to allow us to add a 6th day.  I know there are no guarantees though and it may depend on getting lucky on approaching the right ticket cast member at the main ticket booths.  I was hoping that I might have a better chance by talking to the ticket people at GCH and explaining that since I am staying there for the 5 nights and 6 days, could I add the 6th day?
> 
> Any thoughts on how likely this might be?



I assume you are asking whether you could add an extra day to the 5-day ticket that is sold (5 days being the maximum)? While I can't say for 100% sure, I can say I think that is *highly* unlikely. The ticket pricing is set by corporate management, and I am pretty positive the people selling the tickets would not have the authority to set their own pricing for a 6-day ticket. The pricing is tiered in a very specific way: to go from a 3-day to a 4-day ticket costs an extra $25 (per adult), to go from a 4-day to a 5-day costs an extra $15, and to go from a 5-day to a 6-day ticket would cost what...? The ticket sellers would not have the authority to make that call.

Of course, you always have the option to purchase an extra 1-day ticket for $125 (or $87 without hopping privileges), but I doubt that is what you are looking to do.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Chereya said:


> Is there a concierge or ticket desk inside the GCH?  I have a 2br villa reserved for Sunday 4/14 - Friday 4/19, 5 nights and 6 days.  We're staying the Saturday night prior 4/13 across the street at Desert Inn.  Originally I was going to check in at 6 am and get started in EMH at CA on Sunday and have a non-park day in the middle of our trip on Wednesday.  But our family tends to be late risers and the idea of waking up later on Wednesday for EMH was sounding better and better.   So then I decided to switch things around and have Sunday be our non-park day but we'd have to give up our one chance to see Fantasmic.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to be able to add a 6th day to our tickets.  I think it makes perfect sense that if we're going to be staying there for 5 nights and 6 days, to allow us to add a 6th day.  I know there are no guarantees though and it may depend on getting lucky on approaching the right ticket cast member at the main ticket booths.  I was hoping that I might have a better chance by talking to the ticket people at GCH and explaining that since I am staying there for the 5 nights and 6 days, could I add the 6th day?
> 
> Any thoughts on how likely this might be?



Looks like mixed results.  Here is a thread on the Disneyland board that may be of some help:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3061507&highlight=adding+extra+day


----------



## BeccaG

Chereya said:
			
		

> Is there a concierge or ticket desk inside the GCH?  I have a 2br villa reserved for Sunday 4/14 - Friday 4/19, 5 nights and 6 days.  We're staying the Saturday night prior 4/13 across the street at Desert Inn.  Originally I was going to check in at 6 am and get started in EMH at CA on Sunday and have a non-park day in the middle of our trip on Wednesday.  But our family tends to be late risers and the idea of waking up later on Wednesday for EMH was sounding better and better.   So then I decided to switch things around and have Sunday be our non-park day but we'd have to give up our one chance to see Fantasmic.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to be able to add a 6th day to our tickets.  I think it makes perfect sense that if we're going to be staying there for 5 nights and 6 days, to allow us to add a 6th day.  I know there are no guarantees though and it may depend on getting lucky on approaching the right ticket cast member at the main ticket booths.  I was hoping that I might have a better chance by talking to the ticket people at GCH and explaining that since I am staying there for the 5 nights and 6 days, could I add the 6th day?
> 
> Any thoughts on how likely this might be?



Others have reported being able to do this at Guest Services.  The 5 day max was implemented to stop ticket renters.  However others have reported being told No.  I'd check in with guest services or your concierge and ask,  not a ticket booth.


----------



## floribr1

boiseflyfisher said:


> Looks like mixed results.  Here is a thread on the Disneyland board that may be of some help:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3061507&highlight=adding+extra+day



Well, this is very interesting... 

Thanks for posting this link. I will just add this to the ever-growing list of how a trip to DL is a completely different animal from a trip to WDW!


----------



## Chereya

BeccaG said:


> Others have reported being able to do this at Guest Services.  The 5 day max was implemented to stop ticket renters.  However others have reported being told No.  I'd check in with guest services or your concierge and ask,  not a ticket booth.



Thanks, BeccaG    This is more what I had in mind - talking to someone who had a larger interest in making my overall stay at the VGH better as opposed to someone who automatically gives the standard "not possible" answer.  I tried searching for a specific phone number for the Concierge desk at GCH but didn't turn anything up.  I think I found the main number for GCH (714) 635-2300, I could try calling there and pre-asking to see how amenable they would be to the idea.  I don't expect to be able to do anything concrete with the tix until I'm physically there.


----------



## lilpooh108

Hi guys!

I'm not a VGC owner but I just wanted to say that I LOVE your resort (we own at AKV & Aulani, so similar styling).  We did a Storyteller's character brunch the other day, walked around the resort to do pin trading, then peeked in the pool area, and peeked at the hallway where VGC connects to DCA (so jealous...)  Everything looks wonderful and the vibe is so laid back!

The only thing is---there is a bald headed man (super tall) concierge/guest services guy (at the standalone guest services desk) that wasn't terribly friendly.  He gave us a weird preamble before we started trading pins.  Other than that, we're now convinced to give VGC a try even though we're locals.  Loved the live piano music in the lobby and the little rocking chairs for the kids.  My DD, 11 months, loved it.  The look on her little face was priceless.

I had only been to VGC a few times before to dine at Napa Rose & Storytellers, but this past weekend we really took our time at the resort (sort of like we would at WDW when visiting VWL for the Christmas ambiance or the Poly for Dole Whips).  VGC is such a great place!  

My poor DD (age 3) kept asking me if we were "going up to the hotel room" as we were leaving   I'm like, no honey, we live 15 minutes from here.


----------



## hjgaus

lilpooh108 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm not a VGC owner but I just wanted to say that I LOVE your resort (we own at AKV & Aulani, so similar styling).  We did a Storyteller's character brunch the other day, walked around the resort to do pin trading, then peeked in the pool area, and peeked at the hallway where VGC connects to DCA (so jealous...)  Everything looks wonderful and the vibe is so laid back!
> 
> The only thing is---there is a bald headed man (super tall) concierge/guest services guy (at the standalone guest services desk) that wasn't terribly friendly.  He gave us a weird preamble before we started trading pins.  Other than that, we're now convinced to give VGC a try even though we're locals.  Loved the live piano music in the lobby and the little rocking chairs for the kids.  My DD, 11 months, loved it.  The look on her little face was priceless.
> 
> I had only been to VGC a few times before to dine at Napa Rose & Storytellers, but this past weekend we really took our time at the resort (sort of like we would at WDW when visiting VWL for the Christmas ambiance or the Poly for Dole Whips).  VGC is such a great place!
> 
> My poor DD (age 3) kept asking me if we were "going up to the hotel room" as we were leaving   I'm like, no honey, we live 15 minutes from here.



Hello neighbor! We are locals (20 minutes away-no traffic)   and own here @ VGC as well as BCV!! Buying local was the BEST decision we ever made! 
We've been able to use our AP's along with quite a few reservations here!! 
We LOVE the freedom to do weekend or overnight staycations when the parks seem to get crowded!   The Grand Villa has been the most FUN to stay in   that I'm considering having either a Thanksgiving dinner with family or just a nice dinner party with friends one day!!  I'm sure you'll love staying @ VGC eventhough you live close cuz at least you don't need to pay for a flight to stay in a Disney bubble!!


----------



## islandtimect

We're an east coast family that hopes to visit CA next April, and stay part of our trip at VGC.  We would have to book at 7 months, as AKV and BLT are our home resorts.  Will the week of April 15, 2014 be a super crowded week?  Would probably book a studio. If it isnt likely to be available at 7 months, is it possible to find someone who would want us to book them our home resorts at 11 months, and they could reserve VGC for us at 11 months??


----------



## Checkers

islandtimect said:


> We're an east coast family that hopes to visit CA next April, and stay part of our trip at VGC.  We would have to book at 7 months, as AKV and BLT are our home resorts.  Will the week of April 15, 2014 be a super crowded week?  Would probably book a studio. If it isnt likely to be available at 7 months, is it possible to find someone who would want us to book them our home resorts at 11 months, and they could reserve VGC for us at 11 months??



I live in PA and my "home" resorts are OKW & BWVs and I was able to book a 2br at VGC for this Apr. (13-19).  I was on the line at 8am at the 7 mo. window and didn't have a problem.  Even called back a few days later and added a day.  Keep in mind that Easter is in the latter part of April next year so that could affect your chances, too.  Good luck!  I am so anxious to visit Walt's original.


----------



## islandtimect

Checkers said:
			
		

> I live in PA and my "home" resorts are OKW & BWVs and I was able to book a 2br at VGC for this Apr. (13-19).  I was on the line at 8am at the 7 mo. window and didn't have a problem.  Even called back a few days later and added a day.  Keep in mind that Easter is in the latter part of April next year so that could affect your chances, too.  Good luck!  I am so anxious to visit Walt's original.



Crud, Easter and Good Friday will fall during next year's spring break.  Maybe we'll have to go the 2nd week of June instead. Would that be hard to book too?.


----------



## lilpooh108

hjgaus said:


> Hello neighbor! We are locals (20 minutes away-no traffic)   and own here @ VGC as well as BCV!! Buying local was the BEST decision we ever made!
> We've been able to use our AP's along with quite a few reservations here!!
> We LOVE the freedom to do weekend or overnight staycations when the parks seem to get crowded!   The Grand Villa has been the most FUN to stay in   that I'm considering having either a Thanksgiving dinner with family or just a nice dinner party with friends one day!!  I'm sure you'll love staying @ VGC eventhough you live close cuz at least you don't need to pay for a flight to stay in a Disney bubble!!



Hi there 

With traffic and parking (ugh!), that 15-20 minutes turns into an hour, don't you think?  Not that I'm ungrateful for living so close...but I remember the days (in high school) where I'd drive right up to the gates and park at Daisy (or was it Donald) and walk 5 minutes to the entrance...

Grand Villa?!!  You guys are awesome.  I don't know that I could splurge w/points for a GV since we live so close.  We have out-of-town relatives that visit all the time.  Some of them we don't *want* staying at our house    I was joking w/my brother about joining together to buy VGC points so we can put our relatives in a studio.  But then I realized that I'd use up all the points myself, hehe.  A Staycation would be awesome!

For Thanksgiving, we actually had our morning brunch at Storyteller's.  It was awesome   That's actually the trip that made us decide to explore VGC a little more.  LOVE the vibe there.  We ended up going  back to Napa Rose for Christmas and it was super fun.  I think your idea of hosting holiday parties at VGC for friends is wonderful.  I might have to steal your idea.  Have a great time!


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

islandtimect said:


> We're an east coast family that hopes to visit CA next April, and stay part of our trip at VGC.  We would have to book at 7 months, as AKV and BLT are our home resorts.  Will the week of April 15, 2014 be a super crowded week?  Would probably book a studio. If it isnt likely to be available at 7 months, is it possible to find someone who would want us to book them our home resorts at 11 months, and they could reserve VGC for us at 11 months??



We actually check in tomorrow (so right at Easter), we had no problem booking a 2 bedroom right at 7 months (our home resorts arr blt and akv), i figured it was due to the high point requirements at spring break.


----------



## ppony

Checkers said:


> I live in PA and my "home" resorts are OKW & BWVs and I was able to book a 2br at VGC for this Apr. (13-19).  I was on the line at 8am at the 7 mo. window and didn't have a problem.  Even called back a few days later and added a day.  Keep in mind that Easter is in the latter part of April next year so that could affect your chances, too.  Good luck!  I am so anxious to visit Walt's original.



Thanks for the info too.  We're owners at AKL and were toying w/ a trip out to DL in a few years but I was worried about even having a snowball's chance. I've been lucky to get villas at BCVs during food and wine at the 7mo. window, so I'll just cross my fingers that that kind of luck holds for GCV.


----------



## DonnaL

Checkers......just wanted to wish you a great trip in a few weeks.  You're going to love DL!  We're WDW veterans and just had our first trip "west" to VGC this past January.  You will absolutely love VGC......we had a 1 bdrm lockoff  on 3rd floor directly above Paradise Pier.....it was awesome.   We just loved, loved, loved the fact that we could be just about anywhere in either park and get back to our room within about 10 minutes time.  An example.....we did World of Color one night....in a great viewing area (we could also see it from our room and balcony....but, not full front view so wanted to get right in front at the park) and we were back in our room within 10 minutes of WOC ending!  Amazing....can't do that ANYWHERE at WDW.  We also booked at the 7 month window with no issues.....we own at VWL and SSR....and looking forward to our next trip west probably either January 2015 or possibly May 2015.  Be prepared for many similarities and many differences......that's the best way I can describe.....don't know if you eat out every meal or order groceries, however, we ordered groceries from Von's and had great service.  Check out their website....I believe they have a coupon code for free delivery on your first order.  They will deliver to Bell Services for you if there is no alcohol in the order, however, if you order any alcohol you will need to be there to receive the groceries.  One last thing......make sure you get to Radiator Springs Racers first thing in the morning on an early entry day.....it's awesome, but, you will wait in line ....even on early entry days...it's a piece of cake to get there first......just walk out the back door of your hotel and a short stroll thru California Adventure!!!


----------



## Checkers

DonnaL said:


> Checkers......just wanted to wish you a great trip in a few weeks.  You're going to love DL!  We're WDW veterans and just had our first trip "west" to VGC this past January.  You will absolutely love VGC......we had a 1 bdrm lockoff  on 3rd floor directly above Paradise Pier.....it was awesome.   We just loved, loved, loved the fact that we could be just about anywhere in either park and get back to our room within about 10 minutes time.  An example.....we did World of Color one night....in a great viewing area (we could also see it from our room and balcony....but, not full front view so wanted to get right in front at the park) and we were back in our room within 10 minutes of WOC ending!  Amazing....can't do that ANYWHERE at WDW.  We also booked at the 7 month window with no issues.....we own at VWL and SSR....and looking forward to our next trip west probably either January 2015 or possibly May 2015.  Be prepared for many similarities and many differences......that's the best way I can describe.....don't know if you eat out every meal or order groceries, however, we ordered groceries from Von's and had great service.
> Check out their website....I believe they have a coupon code for free delivery on your first order.  They will deliver to Bell Services for you if there is no alcohol in the order, however, if you order any alcohol you will need to be there to receive the groceries.  One last thing......make sure you get to Radiator Springs Racers first thing in the morning on an early entry day.....it's awesome, but, you will wait in line ....even on early entry days...it's a piece of cake to get there first......just walk out the back door of your hotel and a short stroll thru California Adventure!!!



Thanks, Donna!  I have signed up for a grocery order from Von's but didn't know about alcohol delivery.  Shouldn't be a problem as I will be arriving around noon.  Thanks for all the info.  I'm hoping to get a room that gives us a good view of WOC (thanks nosuch & hydroguy for room info).  Must start packing and keeping my fingers crossed that the good weather they are having now continues!


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Just wanted to say we checked in yesterday, the room request list definitely worked!  We got 4500, third on our list for 2 bedrooms, and the WOC view is unbelievable!  Thanks for all the advice nonsuch!!!!!!!


----------



## Checkers

aroundtheriverbend said:


> Just wanted to say we checked in yesterday, the room request list definitely worked!  We got 4500, third on our list for 2 bedrooms, and the WOC view is unbelievable!  Thanks for all the advice nonsuch!!!!!!!



That's great!  We will be arriving in 2 wks. (2br) and that room was third on my list, too.  Really want a WOC view so keeping my fingers crossed we will have the same luck.  Have a great time and check in from time to time giving us weather/crowd updates (but only if you have time)!

Btw, what time did you check in and was your room ready?  Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## runmommyrun

We are 60 days out from our GCV and Aulani trip!  Cannot wait to try both!  I apologize as I'm sure this info is somewhere in this thread... I noticed a few of the more recent posts have mentioned a WOC view.  Is there a chart or list somewhere that would show 1BR room numbers that would have a possible WOC view?  I haven't made any room requests, so I may be too late.  But thought I'd give it a shot if there are rooms where you can see WOC.  Thanks for your assistance!  We are so excited!!!


----------



## carissa1970

runmommyrun said:


> We are 60 days out from our GCV and Aulani trip!  Cannot wait to try both!  I apologize as I'm sure this info is somewhere in this thread... I noticed a few of the more recent posts have mentioned a WOC view.  Is there a chart or list somewhere that would show 1BR room numbers that would have a possible WOC view?  I haven't made any room requests, so I may be too late.  But thought I'd give it a shot if there are rooms where you can see WOC.  Thanks for your assistance!  We are so excited!!!



I called the hotel directly and asked the guy which rooms had the best view and he made sure I got one of those. We could not have been happier. Try it!


----------



## PoohsFan1

islandtimect said:


> Crud, Easter and Good Friday will fall during next year's spring break.  Maybe we'll have to go the 2nd week of June instead. Would that be hard to book too?.



We will be at VGC from 6/6-6/14 and it wasn't hard for us to book our studio at the 7 month mark (we are BLT and SSR owners going to DLR for the first time ).  Just remember to be up bright and early to book online right when your 7 month mark opens up.  We were able to secure 7 nights and then I was able to call a few days later to secure one more night (I got up bright and early again to call MS).  Just an FYI--after I booked my stay, I happened to go back into online booking and noticed that there were only a few days opened during our stay.  I have read that the studios book up first before the other villa types.  Good luck getting what you want .


----------



## Cinderpamela

runmommyrun said:


> We are 60 days out from our GCV and Aulani trip!  Cannot wait to try both!  I apologize as I'm sure this info is somewhere in this thread... I noticed a few of the more recent posts have mentioned a WOC view.  Is there a chart or list somewhere that would show 1BR room numbers that would have a possible WOC view?  I haven't made any room requests, so I may be too late.  But thought I'd give it a shot if there are rooms where you can see WOC.  Thanks for your assistance!  We are so excited!!!



For a WoC view this is what I requested. I Emailed the request to Member Services and was sure to be super polite and to note that I understood that requests cannot always be granted.

My 1BR request in order of preference: 6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502, 2522, 2508, 2502.

We got 6502 which was amazing!!


----------



## Nonsuch

runmommyrun said:


> ...Is there a chart or list somewhere that would show 1BR room numbers that would have a possible WOC view?  I haven't made any room requests, so I may be too late.


Links to the VGC floorplan are in my signature 
It's not too late to make a request.  The highest priority seems to go to the earliest reservations, but making a request in advance is certainly better than requesting a view while checking in.



Cinderpamela said:


> My 1BR request in order of preference: 6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508, 3502, 2522, 2508, 2502.


These are all the 1 bedroom villas that face Paradise Pier and WOC.  The second floor rooms will have a rather limited view.


----------



## BlazerFan

runmommyrun said:
			
		

> We are 60 days out from our GCV and Aulani trip!  Cannot wait to try both!  I apologize as I'm sure this info is somewhere in this thread... I noticed a few of the more recent posts have mentioned a WOC view.  Is there a chart or list somewhere that would show 1BR room numbers that would have a possible WOC view?  I haven't made any room requests, so I may be too late.  But thought I'd give it a shot if there are rooms where you can see WOC.  Thanks for your assistance!  We are so excited!!!



Be sure to see WOC in the park too, it is amazing. It is fun to see from your room too.


----------



## taaren

So I checked my account hoping a December wait list had come through, and it hadn't. However, a wait list for June 2 that I had forgotten about had come through, and my friend can't join me on that date so I'm going to be cancelling it. Just in case anybody was looking for June 2 in a studio, I thought I'd post here (its a Sunday, 20 points). Sigh. A little longer that we won't be visiting my home park. Really hope that my December wait list comes through!

If anybody wants to coordinate my cancelling/you getting that night, PM me.


----------



## runmommyrun

Thanks to all!  Put in room requests with MS.  We will see if it comes through.  We are so looking forward to trying DL and Aulani.  It is a huge trip for us.  Your help is appreciated!


----------



## leinalani

Just got through all 144 pages of this thread.  All I can say is AWESOME!  So much information!  We're staying at the VGC for at least a week in June - a little more than two months away.  I've learned so much from this thread.  Many mahalos to Nonsuch for all the graphics and maps.  Made planning so easy!  We're hoping for one of the WOC studio villas.  Had to book at 7 months (own Aulani).  It was a bit of a struggle but our last wait listed day came through yesterday!  

Anywho, I have a couple questions:  does the laundry room (we're in a studio) have laundry soap dispensers?  If so, does it take tokens or quarters?

We'll be checking in after a couple nights at Universal.  I want to make sure we have clean clothes for our days in the park.

Mahalo to all who have contributed to this thread.  Wish we were VGC owners but I can't complain about Aulani.  Especially with it being just a 10 minute drive away.  :0)


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Checkers said:


> That's great!  We will be arriving in 2 wks. (2br) and that room was third on my list, too.  Really want a WOC view so keeping my fingers crossed we will have the same luck.  Have a great time and check in from time to time giving us weather/crowd updates (but only if you have time)!
> 
> Btw, what time did you check in and was your room ready?  Thanks for thinking of us.



Sorry for the delay, we got busy!  Temps have been on the cool side, today is really nice tho.  Crowds at DL have been crazy bad by 10:30ish, but early morning you can pretty much knock out what you need to.  CA wasnt nearly as busy on Easter.

 Reminder to all swing by the preview center if you can, we got 12 super fast passes! Not sure if its standard, but asking can't hurt....

Lots of rides going down a lot, RSR was late opening our first day by 45 min, this afternoon we're chilling a bit on the balcony and Goofy has gone down at least twice mid ride, we've watched them get people out of the cars on the top, yikes!  Matterhorn and pirates up and down a bit too.

Having a blast overall!!!


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Checkers said:


> That's great!  We will be arriving in 2 wks. (2br) and that room was third on my list, too.  Really want a WOC view so keeping my fingers crossed we will have the same luck.  Have a great time and check in from time to time giving us weather/crowd updates (but only if you have time)!
> 
> Btw, what time did you check in and was your room ready?  Thanks for thinking of us.



Oops, missed the last - we checked in at 10 am, room ready around 1:30.  As other posters have mentioned, you can see your room number on the form you sign


----------



## Chereya

aroundtheriverbend said:


> Reminder to all swing by the preview center if you can, we got 12 super fast passes! Not sure if its standard, but asking can't hurt....



Is this for current owners only?  Where is the preview center?


----------



## Nonsuch

leinalani said:


> Just got through all 144 pages of this thread.  All I can say is AWESOME!  So much information!


If you are bored, go back and read the original 235 page superthread 



leinalani said:


> ...does the laundry room (we're in a studio) have laundry soap dispensers?  If so, does it take tokens or quarters?



The answer was recently posted to the Grand California Superthread:


hitodis2016 said:


> ...I just returned from a stay at the GCH and used the main laundry facilities twice.  Very clean and well maintained.  The token machine takes bills, and the cost is $1 per token.  The washers are 2 tokens per load and the cycle takes about 40 minutes, and the dryers are also 2 tokens per load and the cycle takes about 45 minutes. There is also a detergent/dryer sheet dispenser and I think they are 1 token per product.


Studio Villa guests receive free tokens from guest services


----------



## leinalani

Mahalo Nonsuch!  I appreciate your response.  That has definitely answered my questions.  

I'll be reading up on the older thread at some point but it just makes me want to buy VGC!  And we haven't even owned at Aulani a year yet.  I need to pace myself (and our disposable income).



			
				Nonsuch said:
			
		

> If you are bored, go back and read the original 235 page superthread
> 
> The answer was recently posted to the Grand California Superthread:
> 
> Studio Villa guests receive free tokens from guest services


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Chereya said:


> Is this for current owners only?  Where is the preview center?



It's next to the disneyland hotel, it has mock ups of aulani villas, I don't think you have to be a member but they may try to sell you Dvc points.  We were only there about 15 min.


----------



## uncw89

Nonsuch said:


> If you are bored, go back and read the original 235 page superthread
> 
> 
> 
> The answer was recently posted to the Grand California Superthread:
> 
> Studio Villa guests receive free tokens from guest services





Thanks for that bit of info!! I was wondering if the Villa's had a separate laundry area or if there was just one. (I know the studio's are the only one's that don't have washer/dryeres in the rooms) I'm not sure if I will do laundry while I'm there, but it's good to know.


----------



## Nonsuch

uncw89 said:


> ...I was wondering if the Villa's had a separate laundry area or if there was just one. (I know the studio's are the only one's that don't have washer/dryeres in the rooms) I'm not sure if I will do laundry while I'm there, but it's good to know.



My post showing the two laundry rooms


----------



## Anal Annie

Nonsuch said:


> Links to the VGC floorplan are in my signature
> *It's not too late to make a request.  The highest priority seems to go to the earliest reservations, but making a request in advance is certainly better than requesting a view while checking in.
> *
> 
> These are all the 1 bedroom villas that face Paradise Pier and WOC.  The second floor rooms will have a rather limited view.



Just clarifying if I can....earliest reservations or earliest requests??  When I initially made our reservation I simply asked for a WOC view if possible.  Then later (just 2 or 3 weeks ago) after reading here that you could request specific rooms I sent an email to request specific villa numbers.  I of course made the reservation promptly at 7 months....So do you think they will they look at the date I made the reservation with just "a WOC view" or the date I sent the email with the villa numbers?


----------



## podsnel

This is a WONDERFUL thread, thank you SO much for helping me get ready for our 1st DL visit (and stay at GCV) this August!  I have a question, though- when you all request a certain number villa, where do you email that to?  What's the address?  Thanks- 

Ellen


----------



## carissa1970

podsnel said:


> This is a WONDERFUL thread, thank you SO much for helping me get ready for our 1st DL visit (and stay at GCV) this August!  I have a question, though- when you all request a certain number villa, where do you email that to?  What's the address?  Thanks-
> 
> Ellen



I called the hotel directly, not knowing who I should have talked to, and the CM was very helpful, even telling me he knew a better room than the one I was asking for, and was able to tell me if anyone had requested certain rooms yet.  We got the room he suggested!


----------



## podsnel

carissa1970 said:


> I called the hotel directly, not knowing who I should have talked to, and the CM was very helpful, even telling me he knew a better room than the one I was asking for, and was able to tell me if anyone had requested certain rooms yet.  We got the room he suggested!



Thank you!!! I will call them later today when CA wakes up!


----------



## Cinderpamela

Anal Annie said:


> Just clarifying if I can....earliest reservations or earliest requests??  When I initially made our reservation I simply asked for a WOC view if possible.  Then later (just 2 or 3 weeks ago) after reading here that you could request specific rooms I sent an email to request specific villa numbers.  I of course made the reservation promptly at 7 months....So do you think they will they look at the date I made the reservation with just "a WOC view" or the date I sent the email with the villa numbers?



I think Nonsuch means the earliest reservation, so if you booked right at 7 months you should be up pretty high on the queue.


----------



## Nonsuch

Cinderpamela said:


> I think Nonsuch means the earliest reservation...


Based on various posts in this thread, earlier reservations receive some priority for villa assignment.


----------



## TifffanyD

Hi all - the information here has been amazing!

I put in a room request right when we booked at 7 months so hopefully we will get lucky. But even if we don't it will be an awesome trip!


----------



## hjgaus

Nonsuch said:


> Based on various posts in this thread, earlier reservations receive some priority for villa assignment.



Hello everyone!  Back from our LAST   3 nights @ VGC - at least until 2015! Once again this tip DID NOT work for us .  We were assigned room #4518 (only one floor above where we stayed back in August which was #5518) Funny how back when I made this ressie the 1st of 3 reservations that it was my LAST of three (ressie back in Jan.) was the ONLY one honored. Not sure but maybe  because we didn't check in earlier than 5pm on Saturday thus EVERYONE else checking in earlier than that got their requests honored on spot as they checked in? Oh well! All we CAN do is just keep trying to put room # requests EVERYTIME!   Still we had an AWESOME time!! Some friends stop by for a visit so we took them to the 6th floor observation deck for WOC (our 1st time there also) then as soon as we returned to our room the DL fireworks show was on which was very nice - just turn your head left from our balcony to see !! We also decide to use the BBQ for steak & kabobs!! Some strange & interesting comments while holding the platter of steaks while in the elevator but who cares!!  We spent more time in our villa than in the park but so well worth our time cuz our last visit was 1 night & we did not really enjoy the room then! We also chose NOT to invite anyone to stay with us so my boys got to stretch out in their OWN room for a change! Our LAST time to use our DL AP's is coming up shortly & we shall MISS being in our own backyard for awhile but at least I will have the disboards to keep me in the DLR  spirit until 2015!!!    Hope everyone planning for the VGC has a GREAT time as we did!!  NOW looking forward to WDW & BCV this coming Christmas!!


----------



## Cinderpamela

hjgaus said:


> Not sure but maybe  because we didn't check in earlier than 5pm on Saturday thus EVERYONE else checking in earlier than that got their requests honored on spot as they checked in?



That might be part of it... we checked in at 6:30 am and got one of our top choices, so I would guess that your theory might be right.


----------



## TifffanyD

Oh man we are flying in so probably won't be there early... :/


----------



## Snurk71

I made our recent stays reservation 11 months out, made specific room requests, checked in at 7 am, and didn't have a room anywhere close to what we requested. So my experience was that the earlier made reservation didn't get any kind of priority.


----------



## Anal Annie

Cinderpamela said:


> I think Nonsuch means the earliest reservation, *so if you booked right at 7 months you should be up pretty high on the queue.*





Nonsuch said:


> Based on various posts in this thread, earlier reservations receive some priority for villa assignment.



But not as early as VGC owners who booked at like 10 or 11 months out.


----------



## cpster

Nonsuch said:


> My post showing the two laundry rooms



Thanks!  We'll be staying in a studio and will probably do at least one load.  I've read that we can get tokens from the front desk.  Should we plan on bringing our own HE soap?

Also, how do trash bags in unit work?  Do we need to bring some?  And toilet paper?

It's our first stay as owners.  

Thanks!


----------



## cpster

Snurk71 said:


> I made our recent stays reservation 11 months out, made specific room requests, checked in at 7 am, and didn't have a room anywhere close to what we requested. So my experience was that the earlier made reservation didn't get any kind of priority.



What day of the week did you check in?


----------



## Anal Annie

cpster said:


> Thanks!  We'll be staying in a studio and will probably do at least one load.  I've read that we can get tokens from the front desk.  Should we plan on bringing our own HE soap?
> 
> Also, how do trash bags in unit work?  Do we need to bring some?  And toilet paper?
> 
> It's our first stay as owners.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know if these machines are HE or just regular?!  I have read some posts where people recommend using those new Tide Pod things 'cuz they apparently work in either?!   I just got a new HE washer but haven't tried the pods (yet).  I may tho before we go so I can decide if I want to bring 2 or 3 for our trip to DL & Aulani this summer.

DVC units always include a supply of travel size toiletries in the bathroom along with TP, tissues, paper towels, 1 reg. cloth dishtowel, a small kitchen sponge and a tiny bottle of Palmolive (sometimes I think it's been watered down tho).  I don't recall if there are extra trash bags maybe stored in the bottom of the trash cans maybe.  We've always managed to be OK using the existing trash cans (and maybe a spare shopping bag from some of our purchases).  They come in on Day #4 and empty the trash & supply new towels so we've never had a problem going that long.  I know at WDW there are also recycling cans so that cuts down on the amount of actual trash too.  I am assuming DL will offer recycling as well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Cinderpamela said:


> That might be part of it... we checked in at 6:30 am and got one of our top choices, so I would guess that your theory might be right.



I've never checked in before 1PM and have gotten requests met, although not always.  One single time I was told that they had people who had checked in early begging to be switched to the room I was assigned but since I had booked before them they didn't switch it.  This was a CM that has been there for awhile and I'd guess it varies between who you get.  Still, very nice I thought and something I wish would occur across all DVC.


----------



## Chereya

Anal Annie said:


> I don't know if these machines are HE or just regular?!  I have read some posts where people recommend using those new Tide Pod things 'cuz they apparently work in either?!   I just got a new HE washer but haven't tried the pods (yet).  I may tho before we go so I can decide if I want to bring 2 or 3 for our trip to DL & Aulani this summer.
> 
> DVC units always include a supply of travel size toiletries in the bathroom along with TP, tissues, paper towels, 1 reg. cloth dishtowel, a small kitchen sponge and a tiny bottle of Palmolive (sometimes I think it's been watered down tho).  I don't recall if there are extra trash bags maybe stored in the bottom of the trash cans maybe.  We've always managed to be OK using the existing trash cans (and maybe a spare shopping bag from some of our purchases).  They come in on Day #4 and empty the trash & supply new towels so we've never had a problem going that long.  I know at WDW there are also recycling cans so that cuts down on the amount of actual trash too.  I am assuming DL will offer recycling as well.



I use the All packs for laundry - they're kind of like a dishwashing tablet.  So convenient, especially for travel!  I'm just going to pack mine in a hard sided disposable plastic lunch container.

I remember someone mentioning that they like to bring their own TP.  Is the regular TP kind of thin and junky?

Does check in day count as Day #1 when I count to expect T&T service?  We're checking in on a Sunday so should I expect Mousekeeping on Wednesday?  If I bring my own large size trash bags, should I unload them all and leave them by the door?  How much do others normally tip for a 2br villa?  

I'm leaving for my trip in exactly a week!!!  Still trying to tie up my packing - ACK!  Having 8 people in the 2br villa and trying to make sure I remember everything I might need is driving me a little


----------



## Nonsuch

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've never checked in before 1PM and have gotten requests met, although not always.  One single time I was told that they had people who had checked in early begging to be switched to the room I was assigned but since I had booked before them they didn't switch it.


This implies that a guest checking in earlier and also having an earlier reservation could "steal" a room assignment from a guest checking in later


----------



## Nonsuch

Chereya said:


> ...If I bring my own large size trash bags, should I unload them all and leave them by the door?


You do not need to gather the trash for housekeeping, but if you have excess trash there is a "trash room" on the first floor 


Chereya said:


> ...How much do others normally tip for a 2br villa?


I would leave $10 on T&T, and $10 on checkout.  $20 if I was feeling extra magical


----------



## carissa1970

When we stayed at the Aulani my husband dumped the trash in the trash room daily, and said there were bags stored in the room.  Not a problem at all.


----------



## Chereya

Someone at some point earlier mentioned bringing larger sized plastic cups because the villa cups were small glasses.  What about the coffee cups?  Are they normal sized or do I need to bring my own coffee mugs?

How about things like salt & pepper shakers?

Trying to be as thorough as I can... my in-laws are coming with us and my FIL is a fuss budget.


----------



## Snurk71

cpster said:
			
		

> What day of the week did you check in?



Sunday

I asked about changing rooms, and I did get a better room. Still not one of the ones in my list though.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Sorry if this question has already been answered before, I just could not find the answer to my question.  We are DVC members staying on points at VGC in June and are contemplating renting a car.  I thought I had read somewhere that DVC members can park their car across the street in the non valet parking lot for free.  I was wondering if this is still true.  Also, we will be staying at DLH the night before we check into VGC and I was wondering if we parked our car in the same parking lot (for when we are staying at VGC) will we have to then pay for the parking during that part of our stay or will it still be free.  I am not trying to cheat the system by any means and if we have to pay for parking for the first night, we will.  I am just trying to figure out our options.  Thank you for any information regarding this.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> This implies that a guest checking in earlier and also having an earlier reservation could "steal" a room assignment from a guest checking in later



Yes, it does, doesn't it!?!?!



Chereya said:


> Someone at some point earlier mentioned bringing larger sized plastic cups because the villa cups were small glasses.  What about the coffee cups?  Are they normal sized or do I need to bring my own coffee mugs?
> 
> How about things like salt & pepper shakers?
> 
> Trying to be as thorough as I can... my in-laws are coming with us and my FIL is a fuss budget.




The coffee cups are small by most peoples standards.   Probably 8-10 oz.  I have no problem using them myself.  I just refill and my coffee is always hot in the cup.  

DVC doesn't provide salt & pepper in the rooms so you need to bring it or could grab a couple extra packets from one of the CS locations if you stop to eat at one.  They may sell the shaker packs at Whitewater snacks but I'm not certain if they do or not.


----------



## Mousequake

PoohsFan1 said:


> Sorry if this question has already been answered before, I just could not find the answer to my question.  We are DVC members staying on points at VGC in June and are contemplating renting a car.  I thought I had read somewhere that DVC members can park their car across the street in the non valet parking lot for free.  I was wondering if this is still true.  Also, we will be staying at DLH the night before we check into VGC and I was wondering if we parked our car in the same parking lot (for when we are staying at VGC) will we have to then pay for the parking during that part of our stay or will it still be free.  I am not trying to cheat the system by any means and if we have to pay for parking for the first night, we will.  I am just trying to figure out our options.  Thank you for any information regarding this.



Not sure about the second part of your question, but parking in the self-park lot across the street is definitely still free for those staying at DVC.


----------



## uncw89

Nonsuch said:


> My post showing the two laundry rooms



 Thanks!!!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Mousequake said:


> Not sure about the second part of your question, but parking in the self-park lot across the street is definitely still free for those staying at DVC.



Thank you for the quick response.  Would I just have to show our DVC membership card in order to get the free parking or is that something that will be taken care of at check-in?


----------



## XMom

PoohsFan1 said:


> Thank you for the quick response.  Would I just have to show our DVC membership card in order to get the free parking or is that something that will be taken care of at check-in?



It is taken care of at check-in. They give you something to put in your window and also activate your room key to open the exit gate when leaving so you don't have to pay. 

You can try to park in the same lot the first night. They will just add parking to your bill I believe. You can also always take the magical express bus if you are flying in. There is an Alamo rental office behind Earl of Sandwhich in Downtown Disney. That way you could just get the car for the days you are going to actually use it instead of having it sit in the lot.


----------



## hjgaus

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, it does, doesn't it!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coffee cups are small by most peoples standards.   Probably 8-10 oz.  I have no problem using them myself.  I just refill and my coffee is always hot in the cup.
> 
> DVC doesn't provide salt & pepper in the rooms so you need to bring it or could grab a couple extra packets from one of the CS locations if you stop to eat at one.  They may sell the shaker packs at Whitewater snacks but I'm not certain if they do or not.[/QUOTE]
> 
> No... & Yes about the salt /pepper shakers - We stayed at the grand villa 3 times but the last time there wasn't any so we called up & they brought it to us!  They were small like the ones you get for room service.
> Our times in the 1 or 2 bedroom villas had none but they DO SELL them at the White Water Snacks!  Bought 1 set last August & still using them!
> YES... DO BRING your own larger plastic cups! We brought SOLO plastic cups & worked out great instead of their glass ware!
> Also if you have cream or sugar with your coffee bring your own or get extras from wherever you dine at. They only give you a few kits which did not have enough for more than 1 cup per person per day.   They sometimes would call me to see if we needed anything (paper towels, dish towels & toilet paper) and bring what I needed within 15/20 minutes during our last stay just this week!  At least that made up for NOT giving us our room request!  Well, just a wee bit!


----------



## hjgaus

PoohsFan1 said:


> Sorry if this question has already been answered before, I just could not find the answer to my question.  We are DVC members staying on points at VGC in June and are contemplating renting a car.  I thought I had read somewhere that DVC members can park their car across the street in the non valet parking lot for free.  I was wondering if this is still true.  Also, we will be staying at DLH the night before we check into VGC and I was wondering if we parked our car in the same parking lot (for when we are staying at VGC) will we have to then pay for the parking during that part of our stay or will it still be free.  I am not trying to cheat the system by any means and if we have to pay for parking for the first night, we will.  I am just trying to figure out our options.  Thank you for any information regarding this.



Hello PoohsFan1!! 
Yes Self parking for DVC is FREE even if you stay in one of the DLR hotel rooms on points is still FREE!!


----------



## PoohsFan1

XMom said:


> It is taken care of at check-in. They give you something to put in your window and also activate your room key to open the exit gate when leaving so you don't have to pay.
> 
> You can try to park in the same lot the first night. They will just add parking to your bill I believe. You can also always take the magical express bus if you are flying in. There is an Alamo rental office behind Earl of Sandwhich in Downtown Disney. That way you could just get the car for the days you are going to actually use it instead of having it sit in the lot.



Thank you, I am trying to get prepared for what I need.  I am going to look into the car rental place in DTD, however I found a really great rate through my DH's company.


----------



## PoohsFan1

hjgaus said:


> Hello PoohsFan1!!
> Yes Self parking for DVC is FREE even if you stay in one of the DLR hotel rooms on points is still FREE!!



Thanks....the night we are staying at DLH, it is a cash reservation.  We are more then fine to pay to park the car for that night/day .


----------



## Nonsuch

PoohsFan1 said:


> ...the night we are staying at DLH, it is a cash reservation.  We are more then fine to pay to park the car for that night/day .


Spending the first night at DLH  will save points AND allows you to check in very early to prevent your requested villa from being "swapped" 
It is only a short distance from DLH to the GCH, so walk over very early in the morning (~6AM) just to check in -- later, you can check out of DLH and deal with your bags.

Bell services will sometimes transfer luggage between hotels, but it does not seem to be a standard service.  You will be without a room for a few hours, so plan on storing your bags (at either hotel).


----------



## PoohsFan1

Thank you Nonsuch, that is a great idea and something we will definitely be doing .  Our plans are to have breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen before heading to DCA for the day, but since we will more then likely be up at the crack of dawn, if not earlier, since we are coming from Illinois and our time zone is 2 hours ahead of Anahiem's, we will certainly be able to get over to GCH to check in before our breakfast.


----------



## adykate

I am slowly working my way through this entire thread...only on page 97 though! I am not an owner, and I am wanting to buy points to get a studio and 2 bedroom at VGC for 4 nights in May 2014. I was going to go through an agency, and hope for the best we get the rooms, possibly not until the 7 month mark. I am nervous going directly through an owner. Any thoughts on my chances of getting both a studio and 2 bedroom at 7 months if the agency can't find a VGC owner to do reservations at 11 months? Would any of you suggest I try to find a couple different VGC owners and do it directly with them at 11 months? Do owners really get up at 5am (if on west coast) to get reservations for renters??? I so want to make this work for my family vacation. There are 10 of us total, celebrating some exciting events, and I am just so worried we won't get to stay in the villas. And no, buying into DVC is not an option for us . I wish! Thanks to everyone for all the great info on here!


----------



## mdsd8700

PoohsFan1 said:


> I am going to look into the car rental place in DTD, however I found a really great rate through my DH's company.



We always rent a car at DLR because we like to do other things besides Disney while we are in California. I got a full size from Alamo for the first week in June for 8 days total with taxes was $175. Not sure how well that compares to the rate you have already gotten or how long you need the car. I will keep looking for a better rate, but this is one I can live with if I have to.

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## floribr1

adykate said:


> I am slowly working my way through this entire thread...only on page 97 though! I am not an owner, and I am wanting to buy points to get a studio and 2 bedroom at VGC for 4 nights in May 2014. I was going to go through an agency, and hope for the best we get the rooms, possibly not until the 7 month mark. I am nervous going directly through an owner. Any thoughts on my chances of getting both a studio and 2 bedroom at 7 months if the agency can't find a VGC owner to do reservations at 11 months? Would any of you suggest I try to find a couple different VGC owners and do it directly with them at 11 months? Do owners really get up at 5am (if on west coast) to get reservations for renters??? I so want to make this work for my family vacation. There are 10 of us total, celebrating some exciting events, and I am just so worried we won't get to stay in the villas. And no, buying into DVC is not an option for us . I wish! Thanks to everyone for all the great info on here!



We are taking a trip in early May (only 24 days away!). I do not own at VGC, and booked right at seven months. Early May was not much of a problem at all, however I think it probably gets more difficult the closer you get to Memorial Day.


----------



## PoohsFan1

mdsd8700 said:


> We always rent a car at DLR because we like to do other things besides Disney while we are in California. I got a full size from Alamo for the first week in June for 8 days total with taxes was $175. Not sure how well that compares to the rate you have already gotten or how long you need the car. I will keep looking for a better rate, but this is one I can live with if I have to.
> 
> Hope you have a great trip!



That is really a great rate and is about the same as the one through my DH's company.  The more I think about it, I think it would be smarter for us to just rent the car for the days that we will need it (we have 2 off days during our stay and want to do some sightseeing and go to a beach) and rather paying for a car to just sit in a lot for the 10 days that we are there, I'll just pay for the days that we need it.  But then again, it would be nice to have a car at our dispense so if we wanted to go offsite one night for dinner or for whatever, then we will have it.  Such decisions .

Does anyone know if the rental company near DTD is opened on the weekends?  The 2 off days I was mentioning are during our only weekend there, and when I was looking into car rental companies near DLR, it looked like the offices are closed during the weekend .


----------



## kvichi

There are sim any places to eat within walki g distance of DLR, you probably won't need a except for the days you want to explore other areas.


----------



## BlazerFan

PoohsFan1 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the rental company near DTD is opened on the weekends?  The 2 off days I was mentioning are during our only weekend there, and when I was looking into car rental companies near DLR, it looked like the offices are closed during the weekend .



We were there in January for the Tinker Bell 1/2 marathon and  rented a car from the Alamo office in DTD on Sunday. They closed relatively early that day but they were open.


----------



## LisaT91403

Does anyone know if there are ever "last minute" studios that open up? We are looking for a studio for next Wednesday, 4/17...but I don't want to go to the Rent board until I do a little research first.


----------



## Nonsuch

LisaT91403 said:


> Does anyone know if there are ever "last minute" studios that open up? We are looking for a studio for next Wednesday, 4/17...but I don't want to go to the Rent board until I do a little research first.


Points from a reservation cancelled within 30 days of check-in are placed in a holding account, which restricts the usage of those points.  There might have been few more cancellations 31 days before 4/17, but "last minute" cancellations will be rare.


----------



## cpster

Do the refrigerators have freezer compartments?  Hoping we can freeze our ice packs.  Thanks!


----------



## BlazerFan

cpster said:
			
		

> Do the refrigerators have freezer compartments?  Hoping we can freeze our ice packs.  Thanks!



I don't know what type of refrigerator is in the studios but in the 1BR and 2BR with a full kitchen it is a full size fridge with a freezer section.

Oops, I didn't notice you wanted info on studios, sorry.


----------



## Anal Annie

cpster said:


> Do the refrigerators have freezer compartments?  Hoping we can freeze our ice packs.  Thanks!



The studio refrigerators (at least at WDW) are the under-the-counter height ones and they do have small freezer compartments.   They are large enough to hold a full size ice tray and a large "family size" box of 24 frozen waffles (if you take them in their wrappers out of the box).  I am assuming the VGC studios will have similar refrigerators.  I always freeze a couple of "Blue Ice" blocks too.


----------



## forevercruising

cpster said:


> Do the refrigerators have freezer compartments?  Hoping we can freeze our ice packs.  Thanks!



Just returned from VGC studio -- the fridge is under the counter, but it does have a small freezer compartment in which is a small ice tray. We have only kept frozen lemonade in the freezer compartment and it has not stayed too "frozen."  It is usually soft when we get it out, but not completely thawed.

It also holds a 1/2 gallon of milk in the door compartment, but it will not hold a full gallon jug.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## cpster

Thanks all for the replies!  Glad to hear that we'll be able to freeze our ice packs and keep Gogurts for the kids.  We're 3.5 weeks away from our trip...just hoping the OSHA issues get resolved and Space and Soarin and back open.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## PoohsFan1

I have a dumb question.....will we be able to ship any items home from VGC? If so, is it the same process as the resorts in WDW?  I am not talking about food related items (I know they can't do that), more like breakable items like ornaments, snowglobes, etc....We always do this while we are in WDW, but wasn't sure if VGC will do this too or would we have to go someplace off property to get our souvenirs shipped home.  I have a tendency to buy items that I would not want/could not put on an airplane.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## whoever

Lucille1963 said:


> Darn it. Ralph Brennan's didn't open til 8 so we ended up making do with leftover plane snacks. Von's makes their delivery this afternoon.  I'll try to post pictures later.  Our room is on the fourth floor facing Grizzly peak.



I think this is a missed business opportunity.  You should be able to have an order placed the night before, and they have a runner bring them by your room at 6:30 or 7am...  I'm sure they would do a brisk business.


----------



## whoever

Breyean said:


> The three trips we made to VGC this past year, that door slammed shut each time. I have no doubt it would be really noisy in that room. But I still don't get why it can't have a quiet soft closing mechanism rather than just a quick slam.
> 
> It probably could still be heard in the room, but it would have to be quieter than what we heard on the way in and out as it slammed each time. I even gave up trying to catch it - I was afraid of losing a finger.



I'd probably go adjust the closer myself, or strongly suggest that maintenance do so.


----------



## Cinderpamela

PoohsFan1 said:


> I have a dumb question.....will we be able to ship any items home from VGC? If so, is it the same process as the resorts in WDW?  I am not talking about food related items (I know they can't do that), more like breakable items like ornaments, snowglobes, etc....We always do this while we are in WDW, but wasn't sure if VGC will do this too or would we have to go someplace off property to get our souvenirs shipped home.  I have a tendency to buy items that I would not want/could not put on an airplane.  Thank you for your help.



You may have to call them, I am sure that you can... but I have never done it. I have done it from WDW but never from VGC.

Hopefully someone else that has can pipe in.


----------



## Circusgirl

PoohsFan1 said:


> I have a dumb question.....will we be able to ship any items home from VGC? If so, is it the same process as the resorts in WDW?  I am not talking about food related items (I know they can't do that), more like breakable items like ornaments, snowglobes, etc....We always do this while we are in WDW, but wasn't sure if VGC will do this too or would we have to go someplace off property to get our souvenirs shipped home.  I have a tendency to buy items that I would not want/could not put on an airplane.  Thank you for your help.



There is a business office at the Grand that will help with shipping.  If the items you want to ship are from Disney shops, the shops will also arrange shipping at point of purchase, or later on, as long as you have your receipts.  Happy shopping!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Circusgirl said:


> There is a business office at the Grand that will help with shipping.  If the items you want to ship are from Disney shops, the shops will also arrange shipping at point of purchase, or later on, as long as you have your receipts.  Happy shopping!



Thank you, Thank you for your help .  I am trying to get my barrings in order before we leave.  It sounds like they do it exactly the same as they do in WDW.....it's better to be safe and ask before we get there then be sorry later .


----------



## Garthilk

whoever said:


> I'd probably go adjust the closer myself, or strongly suggest that maintenance do so.


I've sent off emails to DVC satisfaction before regarding this issue. No actual response aside from fluff.


----------



## ACDSNY

Our waitlist for 50 VGC, Aug UY came through today. 

Only 4 months so that's faster than I thought it would be.


----------



## BlazerFan

ACDSNY said:
			
		

> Our waitlist for 50 VGC, Aug UY came through today.
> 
> Only 4 months so that's faster than I thought it would be.



Congratulations! I went on the wait list about 6 weeks ago. I have a June use year but told my guide I would take any use year.


----------



## ACDSNY

BlazerFan said:


> Congratulations! I went on the wait list about 6 weeks ago. I have a June use year but told my guide I would take any use year.


 
I hope your waitlist comes through soon.  I almost removed us from the waitlist as we had an offer accepted on 150 point SSR resale contract, but the seller backed out and now I'm happy they did.  I know the initial cost would have been cheaper, but we use our points at VGC more often than WDW.


----------



## XMom

Where are you all purchasing your contracts from? We would like to add a small contract as we only have 100 pt's now and would like to be able to stay in a 1br for a long weekend every year.


----------



## carissa1970

I know the lady we purchased our contract from at the Disneyland location said there is a wait list for VGC.  I would guess you could call DVC and just ask to be put on the wait list.  She said it takes about 6 months.


----------



## XMom

carissa1970 said:


> I know the lady we purchased our contract from at the Disneyland location said there is a wait list for VGC.  I would guess you could call DVC and just ask to be put on the wait list.  She said it takes about 6 months.



Thanks so much!


----------



## ACDSNY

XMom said:


> Where are you all purchasing your contracts from? We would like to add a small contract as we only have 100 pt's now and would like to be able to stay in a 1br for a long weekend every year.


 
This add on is direct from DVC.  You can call your guide and be put on the waitlist.  I've been watching the resale site for several months for a small add on in our Aug UY with no luck.  By the time I'd check in the evenings the few that showed up were all sold.


----------



## XMom

ACDSNY said:


> This add on is direct from DVC.  You can call your guide and be put on the waitlist.  I've been watching the resale site for several months for a small add on in our Aug UY with no luck.  By the time I'd check in the evenings the few that showed up were all sold.



Do you mind sharing how much they are currently charging per point?


----------



## Breyean

XMom said:


> Do you mind sharing how much they are currently charging per point?



Direct from Disney - $165/point.


----------



## Breyean

We're owners at VGC and have stayed at studios and 1 bedrooms in the past. Thanks to Nonsuch's floor plans we've been able to get great views and the rooms we requested on most trips.

Now we're looking at bringing another family for a trip early next year so we'd need a 2 bedroom. Since we've never had a 2 bedroom before, and since for some reason the clickable floor plans in Nonsuch's signature aren't working for me right now, I have a couple of questions.

1. The differences between a dedicated and a lock off 2 bedroom, other than the extra entrance for the latter. Are there any within the rooms that would make one better for two families than the other?

2. Room requests. As I stated, we have our preferred studios and 1 bedrooms that we usually request. I can see giving MS a similar list of room numbers for a dedicated 2 bedroom, but how do you request a specific lock off, since there are really two rooms involved (studio and 1 bedroom)?

Again, we'll be traveling with another family with 4 kids, from 14 to 6 years old. Only other time we did this with them we had a GV at OKW but a GV at VGC is out of the question, so we're trying to get ideas which w/b the best alternative in a 2 bedroom.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## bigAWL

Breyean said:


> We're owners at VGC and have stayed at studios and 1 bedrooms in the past. Thanks to Nonsuch's floor plans we've been able to get great views and the rooms we requested on most trips.
> 
> Now we're looking at bringing another family for a trip early next year so we'd need a 2 bedroom. Since we've never had a 2 bedroom before, and since for some reason the clickable floor plans in Nonsuch's signature aren't working for me right now, I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. The differences between a dedicated and a lock off 2 bedroom, other than the extra entrance for the latter. Are there any within the rooms that would make one better for two families than the other?
> 
> 2. Room requests. As I stated, we have our preferred studios and 1 bedrooms that we usually request. I can see giving MS a similar list of room numbers for a dedicated 2 bedroom, but how do you request a specific lock off, since there are really two rooms involved (studio and 1 bedroom)?
> 
> Again, we'll be traveling with another family with 4 kids, from 14 to 6 years old. Only other time we did this with them we had a GV at OKW but a GV at VGC is out of the question, so we're trying to get ideas which w/b the best alternative in a 2 bedroom.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



In a lock-off 2BR, the Studio portion has a kitchenette area and a queen bed/ queen sofabed combination, whille the dedicated has two queen beds.

See this post for details: Room Layouts and Descriptions


----------



## Breyean

bigAWL said:


> In a lock-off 2BR, the Studio portion has a kitchenette area and a queen bed/ queen sofabed combination, whille the dedicated has two queen beds.
> 
> See this post for details: Room Layouts and Descriptions



Thanks. Very helpful. Never saw those layouts before.

I figured there had to be a reason the dedicated 2 bedrooms always seem to be taken before the lock offs whenever I check the on line booking page.


----------



## Chereya

We were in room #4506 (Thank you Nonsuch for all of your uber helpful room info!!) and LOVED IT!  This is a 2 bedroom dedicated unit and was 4th on my list of room number requests.  I posted the balcony view pics on the other thread and here are my pics of the room.  Forgot to take a good pic of the bedroom part of the master  bedroom.  We let my in-laws stay there and shared the 2nd bedroom with our kids.  My BIL slept on the sofa bed and my older boys took turns sleeping with him or in the pull down bed in the TV cabinet.

Room #4506 Balcony View Pics

Kitchen




Living Room




3rd Bathroom off of the Kitchen




2nd Bedroom with 2 Queen Beds




Ensuite 2nd bathroom in 2nd bedroom




Master Shower & Sink




Master Jetted Tub & Sliding wood panels to bed side of the room


----------



## Nonsuch

Breyean said:


> ...for some reason the clickable floor plans in Nonsuch's signature aren't working for me right now...


The links are fixed 
The mobile app might not show my signature, so here are the links:

1-page 6-page


----------



## ACDSNY

XMom said:


> Do you mind sharing how much they are currently charging per point?


 
We went on the waitlist prior to the last price increase so it was $130 per point.


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> The links are fixed
> The mobile app might not show my signature, so here are the links:
> 
> 1-page 6-page



Thanks. Yep, they worked.

If we went with a lock off, how would I make my room request to MS since there are two room numbers (for the studio and for the 1 bedroom) associated with a 2 bedroom lock off? Which would I say I wanted?


----------



## Nonsuch

Breyean said:


> If we went with a lock off, how would I make my room request to MS since there are two room numbers (for the studio and for the 1 bedroom) associated with a 2 bedroom lock off? Which would I say I wanted?


You might try a list of "pairs":
6502/6504, 5502/5504...

Good luck with your request


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> You might try a list of "pairs":
> 6502/6504, 5502/5504...
> 
> Good luck with your request



We'll give it a try. Still trying to decide if the lock off is better suited for us than a dedicated.

We've had great success in the past getting a room toward or at the top of our request list, so hopefully the trend will continue!


----------



## Breyean

I've been crunching some numbers, looking at our points and upcoming vacation plans into next year. 

I can't believe it, but I guess it makes some sense after all, because we can swing a GV for 3 nights on an upcoming stay. It will probably be a once in a lifetime thing, since the main reason we can do it is because our resale contract we recently closed on was pretty loaded. So instead of our usual borrowing status, we have extra points!

So. On line booking show the dates we want are available for all room types, including the GV. It's still outside the 7 month window so that's good.

Question is - which GV should I request, if I have a choice? I THINK the one facing the park is HA while the one facing the pool is not. We don't need a HA room, and in fact, when we had one a few years ago (a 1 bedroom at OKW) we didn't like it as much as the other rooms.

If I'm correct, are there big differences between the HA GV and the other as far as the changes made to MAKE it HA? 

For those of you who have stayed in GV at VGC, which would you pick and why?

I know this was a ramble, but the stars are aligning, what with the extra points available and another family of close friends being available for these dates, making a GV both doable and realistic (there will be 9 of us).

And if I have a choice, I'd like to be able to at least make the right request even though I know it's just that - a request.


----------



## Nonsuch

Breyean said:


> If I'm correct, are there big differences between the HA GV and the other as far as the changes made to MAKE it HA?


Handicap Accessible Grand Villa
The master bath has a separate room for the toilet and roll-in shower, but there is still a jacuzzi tub in the usual location.


Breyean said:


> For those of you who have stayed in GV at VGC, which would you pick and why?


The HA GV has an amazing park view, the best view in the entire hotel  
This is the Disney version of a Rainman Suite 



Breyean said:


> ...I'd like to be able to at least make the right request even though I know it's just that - a request.


HA bookings are not a request, they are guaranteed


----------



## leinalani

We just dropped June 8th from our reservation for a studio, if anyone wants it.  :0)


----------



## hjgaus

Breyean said:


> I've been crunching some numbers, looking at our points and upcoming vacation plans into next year.
> 
> I can't believe it, but I guess it makes some sense after all, because we can swing a GV for 3 nights on an upcoming stay. It will probably be a once in a lifetime thing, since the main reason we can do it is because our resale contract we recently closed on was pretty loaded. So instead of our usual borrowing status, we have extra points!
> 
> So. On line booking show the dates we want are available for all room types, including the GV. It's still outside the 7 month window so that's good.
> 
> Question is - which GV should I request, if I have a choice? I THINK the one facing the park is HA while the one facing the pool is not. We don't need a HA room, and in fact, when we had one a few years ago (a 1 bedroom at OKW) we didn't like it as much as the other rooms.
> 
> If I'm correct, are there big differences between the HA GV and the other as far as the changes made to MAKE it HA?
> 
> For those of you who have stayed in GV at VGC, which would you pick and why?
> 
> I know this was a ramble, but the stars are aligning, what with the extra points available and another family of close friends being available for these dates, making a GV both doable and realistic (there will be 9 of us).
> 
> And if I have a choice, I'd like to be able to at least make the right request even though I know it's just that - a request.



We have stayed in BOTH Grand Villas @ VGC and they are both great BUT if the view is the most important to you or your guests then try for the view!  
The view side is HA and is not that big of a deal but I DID have to get use to the beautiful shower not being there in our master bathroom or that the kitchen is a bit smaller.    All those things mean nothing when you get THE VIEW!!!  the BEST IMO    My guest were in TOTAL AWE when they stood at the front door & just dropped their bags when they saw the Mickey wheel all lit up at night!!    The noise from the park is also not a big deal if you shut the sliding glass doors. Saw WOC 6 times and by that 6th time we just kept the door open to hear it but had a poker game going on at the large dining table!   The pool side is nice and you get the view facing the cabanas so we got to see a private party for what I think may have been for Adam Sandler's kid!  Not 100% sure but it was during the time of the last Pirates movie premiere! Either grand villa is fine but for obvious reasons the VIEW wins my vote!!  I'm MAYBE thinking of having a double graduation party in the Grand villa for my kids in 2015 or for a Thanksgiving dinner!  We are only 20 minutes away   so bringing food HAS NOT been any problems for us or our guests! Whichever you choose should be AWESOME!    ENJOY!!!


----------



## hjgaus

Sorry just looked at my message and noticed a little red mad face at the top left hand corner which I DID NOT ADD so please disregard that little red mad face in the corner.


----------



## Breyean

hjgaus said:


> Sorry just looked at my message and noticed a little red mad face at the top left hand corner which I DID NOT ADD so please disregard that little red mad face in the corner.



We did in fact book the GV with the views. Thanks for your input. We're keeping the details a secret from our friends whom we are bringing so we're hoping for that exact reaction you described. They have 4 youngish kids and I know they will be floored when they see the views.

One question - does the GV have entrances on both floors?


----------



## Nonsuch

Breyean said:


> ...One question - does the GV have entrances on both floors?


Yes.


----------



## Gcvav

So excited, we are finally owners at vgc. Just received our title today. Bought direct at Aulani earlier in the year and resale vgc recently.


----------



## XMom

Gcvav said:


> So excited, we are finally owners at vgc. Just received our title today. Bought direct at Aulani earlier in the year and resale vgc recently.



Congrats!!  How many points were you able to get resale?  Who did you go thru?  We are looking to add on to our 100 that we have there.


----------



## Gcvav

XMom said:


> Congrats!!  How many points were you able to get resale?  Who did you go thru?  We are looking to add on to our 100 that we have there.



Thanks!  We bought 100 points through TSS.  We paid the full asking of $115. Contracts have been going fast at vgc so we didn't want to chance losing it. We are in Canada so didn't even have the option of buying direct (our Province doesn't allow Disney to sell here).  Saved lots of $$ buying resale.


----------



## Chereya

Gcvav said:


> Thanks!  We bought 100 points through TSS.  We paid the full asking of $115. Contracts have been going fast at vgc so we didn't want to chance losing it. We are in Canada so didn't even have the option of buying direct (our Province doesn't allow Disney to sell here).  Saved lots of $$ buying resale.



Congrats!  Hope to one day convince the hubby that we need to buy!!


----------



## Djsgoofy

My husband has injured his leg and it looks like we will probably have to cancel our 5 nights in a studio starting on Sunday. If the leg is not better by tomorrow, I will be cancelling in the afternoon. Hopefully some one will be able to take an unexpected last minute trip.


----------



## taaren

Djsgoofy said:
			
		

> My husband has injured his leg and it looks like we will probably have to cancel our 5 nights in a studio starting on Sunday. If the leg is not better by tomorrow, I will be cancelling in the afternoon. Hopefully some one will be able to take an unexpected last minute trip.



Oh no! Hope he's feeling better! I wish I could snag that reservation!


----------



## floribr1

Breyean said:


> We did in fact book the GV with the views. Thanks for your input. We're keeping the details a secret from our friends whom we are bringing so we're hoping for that exact reaction you described. They have 4 youngish kids and I know they will be floored when they see the views.



We just got back from a trip to the VGC. We stayed two nights in a studio (1504) followed by 4 nights in a grand villa! We don't own at VGC, and so had to book at 7 months. We checked in to the studio last Friday (May 3) close to midnight, so I was not at all surprised to get a less than prime room location. I am always hopeful, but try to be realistic about such things so I don't get disappointed.  We were pleasantly suprised with studio 1504, since even though the view is minimal, we could still hear all of the "happy sounds" from Paradise Pier. It was great!

We had also planned to have a Cinco de Mayo party in the grand villa on Sunday; we had 13 guests in total and the villa was more than enough space for our group! When I booked the grand villa, the thought never occurred to me to check the box for "search for HA accomodations." So we basically just had to rely on luck and ended up with the pool-view grand villa (4513). It was beautiful and our families just loved it. We loved the master bathroom, and I think I would miss the way the beautiful shower is layed out in that master. Plus we did use the kitchen for cooking quite a bit, so it was nice to have the standard kitchen layout. 

All things considered -- I would probably have still preferred the grand villa with the awesome view. But I knew our chances were 50-50 and we were delighted in any case. I really doubt there is a better place anywhere in either Disneyland or WDW to spend some quality family time.  It really is great for everyone to have their own space. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## bigAWL

floribr1 said:


> We just got back from a trip to the VGC. We stayed two nights in a studio (1504) followed by 4 nights in a grand villa! We don't own at VGC, and so had to book at 7 months. We checked in to the studio last Friday (May 3) close to midnight, so I was not at all surprised to get a less than prime room location. I am always hopeful, but try to be realistic about such things so I don't get disappointed.  We were pleasantly suprised with studio 1504, since even though the view is minimal, we could still hear all of the "happy sounds" from Paradise Pier. It was great!
> 
> We had also planned to have a Cinco de Mayo party in the grand villa on Sunday; we had 13 guests in total and the villa was more than enough space for our group! When I booked the grand villa, the thought never occurred to me to check the box for "search for HA accomodations." So we basically just had to rely on luck and ended up with the pool-view grand villa (4513). It was beautiful and our families just loved it. We loved the master bathroom, and I think I would miss the way the beautiful shower is layed out in that master. Plus we did use the kitchen for cooking quite a bit, so it was nice to have the standard kitchen layout.
> 
> All things considered -- I would probably have still preferred the grand villa with the awesome view. But I knew our chances were 50-50 and we were delighted in any case. I really doubt there is a better place anywhere in either Disneyland or WDW to spend some quality family time.  It really is great for everyone to have their own space. You will not be disappointed!



Any chance you have some photos of that minimal view to post over at this thread? - Villas at Disney's Grand Californian - Room Views


----------



## hjgaus

floribr1,
Awesome for getting a grand villa for 4 nights!!! That's exactly how many nights WE stayed in that SAME GV back in 2011!! The space in both GV's are spectacular!!
So glad to hear you all had a great time!! 
Now looking foward to hearing how Breyean enjoys their time in the Grand Villa!
We had our stay there (not the grand villa) just last month @ VGC but missing it SO MUCH already as I was driving by there yesterday!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Just wondering where exactly is the laundry room?  We will be in a studio.


----------



## Nonsuch

PoohsFan1 said:


> Just wondering where exactly is the laundry room?  We will be in a studio.


First floor, near the BBQ area. Look at the maps linked in my signature.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Nonsuch said:


> First floor, near the BBQ area. Look at the maps linked in my signature.



Thank you.  We are leaving in 2 and half weeks and I am trying to get all of the little things I need to know in order.  I think I will go back and reread the first page and look at your maps again so I can take notes on everything we need to know .


----------



## lilpooh108

Mandara Spa at the Grand Californian --- $99 for $200 of services.

We're local, and my hubby (at my urging, ahem), just bought a voucher and booked me for a massage, hair treatment & manicure.  

20% mandatory gratuity will be added, but the savings is still substantial.

http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deal...email&utm_campaign=1477424_html_orange-county

Have fun!


----------



## podsnel

lilpooh108 said:


> Mandara Spa at the Grand California --- $99 for $200 of services.
> 
> We're local, and my hubby (at my urging, ahem), just bought a voucher and booked me for a massage, hair treatment & manicure.
> 
> 20% mandatory gratuity will be added, but the savings is still substantial.
> 
> http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deal...email&utm_campaign=1477424_html_orange-county
> 
> Have fun!



That is an AWESOME voucher!! I am so bummed, though- it expires August 20th- I check in on the 21st!   Oh well (for me)....


----------



## franandaj

lilpooh108 said:


> Mandara Spa at the Grand California --- $99 for $200 of services.
> 
> We're local, and my hubby (at my urging, ahem), just bought a voucher and booked me for a massage, hair treatment & manicure.
> 
> 20% mandatory gratuity will be added, but the savings is still substantial.
> 
> http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deal...email&utm_campaign=1477424_html_orange-county
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks! I've done these twice before (local too) and it's a killer deal!  I just bought mine too!

Sorry Ellen....


----------



## leinalani

Hi!  Just wondering if my fellow DVC owners can shed some light.  I want to have my hubby take the kiddos to Build-A-Bear during their special private event for hotel guests.  I'm wondering if our DVC discount (20% according to the Portable Perks) will apply at that time?  If anyone has done this, please let me know.  Any experiences with this perk would also help.  Thank you!


----------



## lchute1158

Is there a DVC desk in VGC that can print your membership cards?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## carissa1970

lchute1158 said:


> Is there a DVC desk in VGC that can print your membership cards?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Not in the building.  The main DVC office is across the street and they can reprint your cards.  I know from personal experience!  Lol.


----------



## lchute1158

carissa1970 said:
			
		

> Not in the building.  The main DVC office is across the street and they can reprint your cards.  I know from personal experience!  Lol.
> 
> http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/



Thanks for the info!


----------



## drujaz

Can you turn in your eticket in during hotel check-in for the regular one instead of waiting for the turnstiles?


----------



## Fellowship9798

drujaz said:


> Can you turn in your eticket in during hotel check-in for the regular one instead of waiting for the turnstiles?



Yes you can. I've done it a few times before.


----------



## czmom

How is the wifi at VGC? I just realized my 11 month window will open for BLT while I am staying at VGC. This will be my first booking as a member, so is the wifi dependable enough to book online? Or would it be easier for me to go to the DVC office there? Or just call MS?

Thank you!


----------



## Nonsuch

czmom said:


> How is the wifi at VGC? I just realized my 11 month window will open for BLT while I am staying at VGC. This will be my first booking as a member, so is the wifi dependable enough to book online?


WiFi in the villas works fine.  The hotel (except the rooms built with VGC) have older WiFi hardware and have more problems.

I stay in both the hotel and villas, and bring along my own WiFi router (Airport Express) just in case -- all rooms have hardwire ethernet.


----------



## carissa1970

czmom said:


> How is the wifi at VGC? I just realized my 11 month window will open for BLT while I am staying at VGC. This will be my first booking as a member, so is the wifi dependable enough to book online? Or would it be easier for me to go to the DVC office there? Or just call MS?
> 
> Thank you!



We stayed in a studio just last week and all three of us on the Internet each night.  It works wonderfully!  Our 11 month at Aulani opens up while we are on our DCL cruise.  I am trying to figure out how to handle that with no Internet!!


----------



## kerickson

leinalani said:


> Hi!  Just wondering if my fellow DVC owners can shed some light.  I want to have my hubby take the kiddos to Build-A-Bear during their special private event for hotel guests.  I'm wondering if our DVC discount (20% according to the Portable Perks) will apply at that time?  If anyone has done this, please let me know.  Any experiences with this perk would also help.  Thank you!



We used this perk a few years ago and it was great!  I think there was only one or two other families with us, such a more relaxed Build A Bear experience!  I'm sure the DVC discount works then, but it was a few years ago so I can't remember exactly. 
I've enjoyed all the guest perks we've participated in,especially the power walk through DCA in the am.  Looking forward to doing this in a few weeks now that Cars Land is open, if I can get up early enough!


----------



## leinalani

kerickson said:


> We used this perk a few years ago and it was great!  I think there was only one or two other families with us, such a more relaxed Build A Bear experience!  I'm sure the DVC discount works then, but it was a few years ago so I can't remember exactly.
> I've enjoyed all the guest perks we've participated in,especially the power walk through DCA in the am.  Looking forward to doing this in a few weeks now that Cars Land is open, if I can get up early enough!



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## leinalani

Hi!  One more question: if we're checking in on Sunday for a full week, will housekeeping come on Wednesday or Thursday?  

Thanks!


----------



## Checkers

leinalani said:


> Hi!  One more question: if we're checking in on Sunday for a full week, will housekeeping come on Wednesday or Thursday?
> 
> Thanks!



Trash & Towel service will be on Wed. (4th day).


----------



## leinalani

Checkers said:


> Trash & Towel service will be on Wed. (4th day).



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## czmom

Nonsuch said:


> WiFi in the villas works fine.  The hotel (except the rooms built with VGC) have older WiFi hardware and have more problems.
> 
> I stay in both the hotel and villas, and bring along my own WiFi router (Airport Express) just in case -- all rooms have hardwire ethernet.



Great to know!


----------



## czmom

carissa1970 said:


> We stayed in a studio just last week and all three of us on the Internet each night.  It works wonderfully!  Our 11 month at Aulani opens up while we are on our DCL cruise.  I am trying to figure out how to handle that with no Internet!!



Awesome! Thanks. 

That's a tough one on the cruise! But what a great problem to have.  I can't wait to check out Aulani one day. Hopefully we can get in at the 7 month mark sometime!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Just wanted to give a huge Thank you to everyone on this board especially *Nonsuch* for helping my family get the best view at VGC.  We just returned last night and really enjoyed the resort.  We were staying in a studio in room 6504 with a WOC view.  It was awesome.  Every morning and night we would sit out on our balcony watching Screamin, Mickey's Fun Wheel, Goofy's Sky School, Jumpin Jelly Fish, and the Swings, then of course WOC.  We loved listening to the sounds of the park too.  We had never had such a view before and again we are really thankful for everyones help here.  You all helped make our once in a lifetime trip so magical .  Once I get my photos onto our computer I will post our balcony view.


----------



## SplashMom

We just returned from two incredible weeks at Aulani!  We had no trouble booking at the 7 month mark.  We booked one week and then called daily to add a day until we had two weeks (in a studio).

We are now thinking about VGC for next March...I'll read through this thread but anyone have any major tips??


----------



## mdsd8700

PoohsFan1 said:


> We were staying in a studio in room 6504 with a WOC view.  It was awesome.



Hi PoohsFan1, seems as though we were literally neighbors for a couple of days anyway. We were in the 1 bedroom next to you 6502.   We left on June 7th. Agree that the view is amazing  Our first DVC stay ever was at VGC with a nearly the same view, but on the 5th floor. Since then VGC has been my favorite DVC room for the view (and the room set up). So glad to hear that you enjoyed your DLR trip.  We simply love it there and already talking about our return in the summer of 2015.


----------



## mdsd8700

SplashMom said:


> We just returned from two incredible weeks at Aulani!  We had no trouble booking at the 7 month mark.  We booked one week and then called daily to add a day until we had two weeks (in a studio).
> 
> We are now thinking about VGC for next March...I'll read through this thread but anyone have any major tips??



VGC is probably the most difficult DVC to get into. It is very small, only 50 rooms. So the best advice is book the second the on-line system opens. We have been lucky to be able to twice book there but have done so exactly as 7 months. We simply love it there!


----------



## Cinderpamela

SplashMom said:


> We just returned from two incredible weeks at Aulani!  We had no trouble booking at the 7 month mark.  We booked one week and then called daily to add a day until we had two weeks (in a studio).
> 
> We are now thinking about VGC for next March...I'll read through this thread but anyone have any major tips??



I will echo the advice that mdsd8700 gave. We were lucky enough to snag a one bedroom over last Thanksgiving weekend for 4 nights right at the 7 month window. 

Some tips for booking:
-I was online about 15 minutes before the 8 am EST opening (which was 5 am here in the PST zone!) and queu'd up the site so that I was ready to hit the book button right when the clock struck 8 am est. 

-I also read the tip here to just book it for one person to begin with. That way you don't waste any time entering all the names in your party. Then just call MS later and add all the other people to the reservation by phone once you have it. This worked well for me because right after I booked I went back and looked and many of the nights were already showing full.

-I had the site opened in firefox as well as IE just in case one didn't work I could jump to the other but it wound up working fine so didn't need this.

-also... studios are the hardest to get so maybe have some flexibilty there if you can.


----------



## PoohsFan1

mdsd8700 said:


> Hi PoohsFan1, seems as though we were literally neighbors for a couple of days anyway. We were in the 1 bedroom next to you 6502.   We left on June 7th. Agree that the view is amazing  Our first DVC stay ever was at VGC with a nearly the same view, but on the 5th floor. Since then VGC has been my favorite DVC room for the view (and the room set up). So glad to hear that you enjoyed your DLR trip.  We simply love it there and already talking about our return in the summer of 2015.



How cool, too bad we didn't know you guys were so close.  Talk about a small world .  Our trip was really great and we all loved the closeness that DLR is compared to WDW.  The only negative that we had about the trip was that we were there during a few Grad Nights....lets just say we won't be going during that time again .  For the most part the teens were just typical teens that we could overlook, but then there were a couple of times that we had to either wait awhile while getting on a ride because security were escorting obnoxious teens out (Space Mountain) or had to be walked off the Autopia ride because there were a few teens that literally were ramming the cars back and forth into each other and then jumped the track and cracked the axle (DH and older DD witnessed it all).  Not to mention that while dining at Blue Bayou, we had to put up with obnoxious teens yelling, standing up and screaming from POTC Other then those few incidences, we had a great time.


----------



## mdsd8700

PoohsFan1 said:


> How cool, too bad we didn't know you guys were so close.  Talk about a small world .  Our trip was really great and we all loved the closeness that DLR is compared to WDW.  The only negative that we had about the trip was that we were there during a few Grad Nights....lets just say we won't be going during that time again .  For the most part the teens were just typical teens that we could overlook, but then there were a couple of times that we had to either wait awhile while getting on a ride because security were escorting obnoxious teens out (Space Mountain) or had to be walked off the Autopia ride because there were a few teens that literally were ramming the cars back and forth into each other and then jumped the track and cracked the axle (DH and older DD witnessed it all).  Not to mention that while dining at Blue Bayou, we had to put up with obnoxious teens yelling, standing up and screaming from POTC Other then those few incidences, we had a great time.



It definitely would have been neat if we had known we were neighbors. I know it is a small resort, but still it really is amazing and we are even both from Illinois!

I have read a lot of bad reports of the Grad Nights this year. They were going on when we were there as well however the only time we experienced it was on Thursday the night before we left. We did Fantasmic that evening and our kids (16 and 19) meet us at our spot. They left the room at VGC at 8:20 and it took them nearly 30 minutes to make it over to us. They were actually patted down upon entry. A Disney first for them to say the least.  They made mention of the craziness in the entry lines as well as down Mainstreet. They were quite surprised by some of the antics. It sounds like some of what you saw was really out of line. I'm glad that it didn't color your view of DLR.


----------



## mdsd8700

Cinderpamela said:


> Some tips for booking:
> -I was online about 15 minutes before the 8 am EST opening (which was 5 am here in the PST zone!) and queu'd up the site so that I was ready to hit the book button right when the clock struck 8 am est.
> 
> -I also read the tip here to just book it for one person to begin with. That way you don't waste any time entering all the names in your party. Then just call MS later and add all the other people to the reservation by phone once you have it. This worked well for me because right after I booked I went back and looked and many of the nights were already showing full.
> 
> -I had the site opened in firefox as well as IE just in case one didn't work I could jump to the other but it wound up working fine so didn't need this.
> 
> -also... studios are the hardest to get so maybe have some flexibilty there if you can.



 Excellent tips. I follow most of these as well even when I am not booking at a hard resort or popular time.


----------



## Breyean

Cinderpamela said:


> I will echo the advice that mdsd8700 gave. We were lucky enough to snag a one bedroom over last Thanksgiving weekend for 4 nights right at the 7 month window.
> 
> Some tips for booking:
> -I was online about 15 minutes before the 8 am EST opening (which was 5 am here in the PST zone!) and queu'd up the site so that I was ready to hit the book button right when the clock struck 8 am est.
> 
> *-I also read the tip here to just book it for one person to begin with. That way you don't waste any time entering all the names in your party. Then just call MS later and add all the other people to the reservation by phone once you have it. This worked well for me because right after I booked I went back and looked and many of the nights were already showing full.*
> 
> -I had the site opened in firefox as well as IE just in case one didn't work I could jump to the other but it wound up working fine so didn't need this.
> 
> -also... studios are the hardest to get so maybe have some flexibilty there if you can.



This is not true.

Once you select the nights and you go into the next screen which says this:





> Warning: Your Session Will Time Out in 20 Minutes*
> 
> *Although we will hold your offer for up to a total of 60 minutes, your booking session will end after 20 minutes of inactivity. If your session expires due to inactivity, then we will release your offer at that time so that other members may have an opportunity to book. This is the only warning you will receive regarding your offer expiration. Please also note that if you start a new search, the offer you are currently holding will be released. Only one room may be held per Membership at a time. Availability is continuously updated and subject to change.



If you NOTHING except let the screen sit idle, you get 20 minutes to decide.

If you are actively booking the details, like contracts or points to use, and then the names of the guests, you get 60 minutes.

I'm a VERY bad typist and I've been able to type in all 9 guests' names, addresses and phone numbers w/o any issue while doing on line booking.

Now, calling might save some typing on your part, and if you're going to call to make a room request anyway you could just have MS do this as well, but timing out the session should not be an issue.


----------



## Cinderpamela

Breyean said:


> This is not true.
> 
> Once you select the nights and you go into the next screen which says this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you NOTHING except let the screen sit idle, you get 20 minutes to decide.
> 
> If you are actively booking the details, like contracts or points to use, and then the names of the guests, you get 60 minutes.
> 
> I'm a VERY bad typist and I've been able to type in all 9 guests' names, addresses and phone numbers w/o any issue while doing on line booking.
> 
> Now, calling might save some typing on your part, and if you're going to call to make a room request anyway you could just have MS do this as well, but timing out the session should not be an issue.



Yes.... I have heard/read this too.... but I just really have a hard time believing that DVC will hold that room for 60 minutes while I fiddle around with it. I guess I would much rather just get my booking done and be on the safe side. Especially at a hard to get resort.


----------



## Breyean

Cinderpamela said:


> Yes.... I have heard/read this too.... but I just really have a hard time believing that DVC will hold that room for 60 minutes while I fiddle around with it. I guess I would much rather just get my booking done and be on the safe side. Especially at a hard to get resort.



I've found the timing to be just about what they have posted for holding a room.

In fact, I've grabbed at room at VGC and just let it sit while I called my wife to confirm we were good to go for those dates. Then, 15 minutes or so later, after we discuss it, I proceed with the booking process, entering all the required info about guests.

The resort you're booking plays no part in how long the room is held by the system while you complete the booking. Seeing how the Disney IT systems work, I'd be really surprised if they could implement something like that.


----------



## Nonsuch

PoohsFan1 said:


> Just wanted to give a huge Thank you to everyone on this board especially *Nonsuch* for helping my family get the best view at VGC...


Thanks for the positive feedback, you are very welcome 
I have just returned home from a quick trip, only Friday and Saturday.  One night at the GCH, since this trip was only planned a few weeks ago.

This was my view from 4333 (4th floor above Napa Rose):




The mature trees block much of the view even from the 4th floor, but it should be a few years before the trees get this dense on the Paradise Pier side of the Villas.


----------



## dolphinmatt

I was just reading some of the posts about Grad Nights. We were just there at the end of May and had to endure Grad Night on the 29th. Did anyone else have noise issues while in their Villa? We were in a 1bd #1502 and the noise was terrible. I woke up several times between 10pm and 3am because of the screaming. It seemed to all come from Goofy's Sky School. Even on non-grad nights, when the park closed at 10, the noise level was just unbearable. I'm wondering if it was because we were on the 1st floor and there was some sort of echo effect between our room and the walls separating the park. Has anyone had experience in that area of the Villas with the noise coming from Goofy's Sky School? I'd like to know what to request next time...


----------



## Nonsuch

dolphinmatt said:


> I was just reading some of the posts about Grad Nights. We were just there at the end of May and had to endure Grad Night on the 29th. Did anyone else have noise issues while in their Villa? We were in a 1bd #1502 and the noise was terrible.


I have not had that particular villa, but have been in several units directly above (6502, 5502, 3502).  The screams from Sky School are quite loud, but since the park generally closes at 10PM it has never been an issue.

You might have just been unlucky, with many kids wanting to ride Sky School during your stay.  I stayed at the GCH last month, and was curious about the Grad Night actitivies.  On Thursday May 16 around midnight, viewed from the 6th floor viewing patio, Sky School was running and mostly empty with very few grads in the Paradise Pier area.

Grad Nights are likely the worst case situation, since the teens might be trying to "out scream" each other and the park stays open until 3AM.  Grad Night has been alternating between the parks each year, but nothing is confirmed until Disney announces a schedule for 2014.


----------



## dolphinmatt

Yeah, I was surprised that Goofy's Sky School was so popular with the teens. I'll be sure to check the Grad Night schedule next time before booking - that was not fun. I'll request a high floor and just hope that the sound is not as bad up higher. Any suggestion on where to find a thread that gives reports on each Villa? I've stayed in two so far, and there was a huge difference in sound - yet, both were facing the park.


----------



## Chereya

dolphinmatt said:


> Yeah, I was surprised that Goofy's Sky School was so popular with the teens. I'll be sure to check the Grad Night schedule next time before booking - that was not fun. I'll request a high floor and just hope that the sound is not as bad up higher. Any suggestion on where to find a thread that gives reports on each Villa? I've stayed in two so far, and there was a huge difference in sound - yet, both were facing the park.



This is the thread that was created by BigAWL to collect info on the different room types, locations and views.  It uses DmaxHawk and Nonsuch's maps and layouts for reference.  I think it's a fabulous resource and it's easier to read and search through for the info as this thread has gotten so gargantuan.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2906031


----------



## kerickson

dolphinmatt said:


> I was just reading some of the posts about Grad Nights. We were just there at the end of May and had to endure Grad Night on the 29th. Did anyone else have noise issues while in their Villa? We were in a 1bd #1502 and the noise was terrible. I woke up several times between 10pm and 3am because of the screaming. It seemed to all come from Goofy's Sky School. Even on non-grad nights, when the park closed at 10, the noise level was just unbearable. I'm wondering if it was because we were on the 1st floor and there was some sort of echo effect between our room and the walls separating the park. Has anyone had experience in that area of the Villas with the noise coming from Goofy's Sky School? I'd like to know what to request next time...



Goofy's Sky School is a loud ride.  We were in 5508 a few weeks ago which is closer to the GV, but could still hear the Goofy screams.  I'm sure if you are in a lower villa right in front it is very loud.  

Kids seem to love it.  My DD(9) and DS(7) rode it 20 times in a row one morning.  They didn't have to get off the first 8 (it was a MM and everyone was in Cars Land), then kept getting in line and riding until they hit 20.  The CM said the record was 40, mom and dad didn't have enought patience to stick around for that.


----------



## floribr1

Cinderpamela said:


> Some tips for booking:
> -I also read the tip here to just book it for one person to begin with. That way you don't waste any time entering all the names in your party. Then just call MS later and add all the other people to the reservation by phone once you have it. This worked well for me because right after I booked I went back and looked and many of the nights were already showing full.





Breyean said:


> This is not true.
> 
> Once you select the nights and you go into the next screen which says this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you NOTHING except let the screen sit idle, you get 20 minutes to decide.
> 
> If you are actively booking the details, like contracts or points to use, and then the names of the guests, you get 60 minutes.
> 
> I'm a VERY bad typist and I've been able to type in all 9 guests' names, addresses and phone numbers w/o any issue while doing on line booking.
> 
> Now, calling might save some typing on your part, and if you're going to call to make a room request anyway you could just have MS do this as well, but timing out the session should not be an issue.





Cinderpamela said:


> Yes.... I have heard/read this too.... but I just really have a hard time believing that DVC will hold that room for 60 minutes while I fiddle around with it. I guess I would much rather just get my booking done and be on the safe side. Especially at a hard to get resort.



Well, the message that appears on the Member website had darn sure *better* be correct!


I have booked several villas, including those that are "hard to get," and at busy times to boot (summer, f&w, etc.). Sometimes when I have chosen a resort and all dates show as available, I click on "Select This Resort," only to be told that the selection is no longer available... Which means that someone else must have clicked a second before I did. However, once I get to the screen that tells me that my offer will be held for 60 minutes and the booking session will end after 20 minutes of inactivity, I have *never* been unable to complete the booking, regardless of how long it takes me to finish. I can think of no reason not to believe that what the member website says is the 100% truth.

Rest assured... the message on the member website is not a lie.


----------



## lilpooh108

floribr1 said:


> Well, the message that appears on the Member website had darn sure *better* be correct!
> 
> 
> I have booked several villas, including those that are "hard to get," and at busy times to boot (summer, f&w, etc.). Sometimes when I have chosen a resort and all dates show as available, I click on "Select This Resort," only to be told that the selection is no longer available... Which means that someone else must have clicked a second before I did. However, once I get to the screen that tells me that my offer will be held for 60 minutes and the booking session will end after 20 minutes of inactivity, I have *never* been unable to complete the booking, regardless of how long it takes me to finish. I can think of no reason not to believe that what the member website says is the 100% truth.
> 
> Rest assured... the message on the member website is not a lie.



I have.  This happened to me.  Last year I clicked through to book a 1BR BLT standard for 1st week of December.  I was soooooo happy.  After I typed in the names, it told me it timed out.  I only took 8 minutes on that first page.

I immediately re-did the search but the unit was still being held by my prior attempt.  Tried again in an hour and the unit cycled back up.

So you never know, because in general their websites really suck.


----------



## floribr1

lilpooh108 said:


> I have.  This happened to me.  Last year I clicked through to book a 1BR BLT standard for 1st week of December.  I was soooooo happy.  After I typed in the names, it told me it timed out.  I only took 8 minutes on that first page.
> 
> I immediately re-did the search but the unit was still being held by my prior attempt.  Tried again in an hour and the unit cycled back up.
> 
> So you never know, because in general their websites really suck.



It sounds like you must have been a victim of a glitch in the new web booking tool (but glad you were able to book your villa in the end! ). I haven't heard of this being a big problem, so hopefully that means they have fixed this problem.

However in any case, your situation only proves the assertion that your room is "held" for 60 minutes, since nobody (including you) was able to book that room during the hour it was held.


----------



## lilpooh108

floribr1 said:


> However in any case, your situation only proves the assertion that your room is "held" for 60 minutes, since nobody (including you) was able to book that room during the hour it was held.



True, but the obsessive re-searching during those 60 minutes took years off my life


----------



## lilpooh108

I am having a massage tomorrow at the Mandara at the Grand Californian 

Do they give an annoying sales pitch? Do I need to write "No Sales" on the info card when I check in? My SIL just got back from a Disney cruise and she said they bothered her the entire time w/product sales and it ruined her spa day....

Thanks for any info!


----------



## taaren

lilpooh108 said:
			
		

> I am having a massage tomorrow at the Mandara at the Grand Californian
> 
> Do they give an annoying sales pitch? Do I need to write "No Sales" on the info card when I check in? My SIL just got back from a Disney cruise and she said they bothered her the entire time w/product sales and it ruined her spa day....
> 
> Thanks for any info!



No clue about the pitches, hope there aren't any for what they charge! 

Just wanted to say enjoy your spa day! Let us know how it went. My girlfriend received some gift certificates that work there and tells me we're going to go but we always seem to end up opting for more Park time instead.


----------



## franandaj

lilpooh108 said:


> I am having a massage tomorrow at the Mandara at the Grand Californian
> 
> Do they give an annoying sales pitch? Do I need to write "No Sales" on the info card when I check in? My SIL just got back from a Disney cruise and she said they bothered her the entire time w/product sales and it ruined her spa day....
> 
> Thanks for any info!



Well I'm a day late, but I've taken them up on their TravelZoo certificates whenever they offer them and never had them go into annoying sales pitches.  I think one time they made some reccomendations, but never to the point that I felt pressured into buying them.  This time (Thursday three days ago) they didn't make any reccomendations and just let me go on my merry way.

I hope you enjoyed your massage.  For what they charge, it better have been nice!


----------



## Amunet

Oh! I am jealous of you owners! I recently became enamored with this resort when researching accommodations at DL. Little did I know how popular it is in July  Hopefully one day I would be able to stay too ^_^


----------



## 5ofus

Hi everybody, I hope you don't mind me joining in on this thread!

I'm coming over to the US from Australia with my DH and three sons (2,4 and 6) in September for ten days at Disneyland. Thanks to the kindness of a friend who I met through the DIS, I am renting points for us to spend two nights in a studio room.  I know we're going to be a bit squishy, but this is probably the only time a stay at DGC will be in our budget so we'll manage.  Not to mention we're used to camping and being on top of each other then 

I'm slowly reading my way through this entire thread (currently up to page 45 which was way back in 2011!) and it's been a wonderful source of information as well as helping me to get even more excited about the trip.

A couple of points about our trip that make this even more wonderful.  Our boys don't know we're going to Disneyland at all!  We are primarily going to the US for a friends' wedding in Vegas and the kids know about that, but NOTHING about the Disneyland part   We plan on telling them the day before we drive to Anaheim (DS1 is a planner and will need the day to get in the right mind-frame) by doing a pass the parcel with the last gift being shirts saying "We're going to Disneyland!" and park maps.  To add to the excitement, my DH doesn't know that we're staying at GCV!  I booked it on the sly and since he's happy to let me do all the planning I've just omitted a few details from my conversations with him.  We're staying at HoJos for the 8 nights after our 2 nights at GCV and he thinks we're staying there for all ten.  I'm not telling HIM my little secret at all and will just drive straight up to the entrance of the Grand Californian and wait for the lightbulb to go on 

Anyway, I'll continue reading through all the wonderful posts on here, but if I have any questions after all that, I'll be posting again   72 days until we fly out!!!


----------



## JoRo

5ofus said:


> Hi everybody, I hope you don't mind me joining in on this thread!
> 
> I'm coming over to the US from Australia with my DH and three sons (2,4 and 6) in September for ten days at Disneyland. Thanks to the kindness of a friend who I met through the DIS, I am renting points for us to spend two nights in a studio room.  I know we're going to be a bit squishy, but this is probably the only time a stay at DGC will be in our budget so we'll manage.  Not to mention we're used to camping and being on top of each other then
> 
> I'm slowly reading my way through this entire thread (currently up to page 45 which was way back in 2011!) and it's been a wonderful source of information as well as helping me to get even more excited about the trip.
> 
> A couple of points about our trip that make this even more wonderful.  Our boys don't know we're going to Disneyland at all!  We are primarily going to the US for a friends' wedding in Vegas and the kids know about that, but NOTHING about the Disneyland part   We plan on telling them the day before we drive to Anaheim (DS1 is a planner and will need the day to get in the right mind-frame) by doing a pass the parcel with the last gift being shirts saying "We're going to Disneyland!" and park maps.  To add to the excitement, my DH doesn't know that we're staying at GCV!  I booked it on the sly and since he's happy to let me do all the planning I've just omitted a few details from my conversations with him.  We're staying at HoJos for the 8 nights after our 2 nights at GCV and he thinks we're staying there for all ten.  I'm not telling HIM my little secret at all and will just drive straight up to the entrance of the Grand Californian and wait for the lightbulb to go on
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue reading through all the wonderful posts on here, but if I have any questions after all that, I'll be posting again   72 days until we fly out!!!



Very excited for your trip!  GCV are fun and yes studio is cozy with our 4 but still fun. The breakfast buffet is fun at GCV.  Take advantage of the early day entrance from the parks.  Go to Giradellis for your free chocolate sample but IMO skip the ice cream over priced.  Fresh caramel corn by soaring. Take advantage of FP and single riders.  Do the flag ceremony at DL Ernie is amazing he has kept it going for over 20 years.  Enjoy the little things of the park because its where it all started with Walt.  Excited for your family!


----------



## 5ofus

JoRo said:


> Very excited for your trip!  GCV are fun and yes studio is cozy with our 4 but still fun. The breakfast buffet is fun at GCV.  Take advantage of the early day entrance from the parks.  Go to Giradellis for your free chocolate sample but IMO skip the ice cream over priced.  Fresh caramel corn by soaring. Take advantage of FP and single riders.  Do the flag ceremony at DL Ernie is amazing he has kept it going for over 20 years.  Enjoy the little things of the park because its where it all started with Walt.  Excited for your family!



Thanks for the tips!  I've been to DL 5 times before, but it's been 8 years since my last trip to Anaheim.  DH has been twice and DS1 and DS2 have been to Tokyo Disneyland, but none of he kids have been to Anaheim 

We have ten full park days so we'll be taking some time to do the little things and have some down time.  The day we arrive and check in is not a park day so we'll spend time wandering around DTD, looking for our brick and hopefully chillin by the pool.  I keep imagining my kids doing things at DL (DS1 riding Peter Pan, DS2 meeting Jake, DS3 chasing Mickey..) and I get butterflies in my stomach and tears in my eyes  So happy to be going back to my happy place


----------



## ACDSNY

5ofus said:


> We have ten full park days so we'll be taking some time to do the little things and have some down time. The day we arrive and check in is not a park day so we'll spend time wandering around DTD, looking for our brick and hopefully chillin by the pool. I keep imagining my kids doing things at DL (DS1 riding Peter Pan, DS2 meeting Jake, DS3 chasing Mickey..) and I get butterflies in my stomach and tears in my eyes So happy to be going back to my happy place


 
I'm so excited for you and your family.  Sounds like you have an awesome set of surprises for them all.  I hope your trip is magical!


----------



## XMom

5ofus said:


> We have ten full park days so we'll be taking some time to do the little things and have some down time.  The day we arrive and check in is not a park day so we'll spend time wandering around DTD, looking for our brick and hopefully chillin by the pool.  I keep imagining my kids doing things at DL (DS1 riding Peter Pan, DS2 meeting Jake, DS3 chasing Mickey..) and I get butterflies in my stomach and tears in my eyes  So happy to be going back to my happy place



Since you will be able to slow down and enjoy, my kids favorite thing to do is to go to the animation academy and turtle talk with Crush at CA Adv. We spend hours in there on hot or rainy days. Another thing not to miss in my opinion is the Aladdin show. The best seats are the second section after the big aisle on the floor. We try to grab a front row in that section and you can see everything included in the show much better (don't want to give away specifics). Since you are staying at The Grand a great place to eat is Whitewater Snacks. We always get our chicken nachos fix and my hubby loves their burger that has pastrami on it. 

Let us know what other questions you come up with!


----------



## TLPL

I can't wait till they replace Goofy Sky School with something quieter. We stayed there during one of the Grad Night and those kids screamed all night. Our other home resort is AKV, i remember they actually have a card in the room reminding guests to keep it down at night because of the animals. I guess in California it is OK to be as loud as you want in the middle of the night right in front of people's bedrooms.


----------



## Nonsuch

TLPL said:


> I can't wait till they replace Goofy Sky School with something quieter. We stayed there during one of the Grad Night and those kids screamed all night.
> ...I guess in California it is OK to be as loud as you want in the middle of the night right in front of people's bedrooms.


It is perfectly acceptable for guests (grad night or anyone) to scream on an attraction like Sky School.

The easiest way to avoid the screams is to request a pool view, since Goofy Sky School is unlikely to change anytime soon (the re-theme is only 2 years old).


----------



## XMom

TLPL said:


> I can't wait till they replace Goofy Sky School with something quieter. We stayed there during one of the Grad Night and those kids screamed all night. Our other home resort is AKV, i remember they actually have a card in the room reminding guests to keep it down at night because of the animals. I guess in California it is OK to be as loud as you want in the middle of the night right in front of people's bedrooms.



We stay park view often and it has never bothered us. It seems to add to the excitement of the theme park view. I'm sure what you experienced was isolated to Grad Nights. Try to remember back to when you were18 years old and were out later than ever and are celebrating a great accomplishment. It would be strange to tell a bunch of people that they can't scream as loud as they want on a roller coaster. Maybe check if it is Grad Night Season before your next stay and if it is, choose a pool view. Hopefully you were still able to enjoy the rest of your nights since Grad Night is usually Thursday & Friday nights only.


----------



## TLPL

I am saying this is a bad park design. They knew there will be a deluxe hotel right there at the edge of the park, why did they place a roller coaster (not an enclosed one) right in front of it? You Story maniac, dark rides.... Things like that would be a much better choice.


----------



## 5ofus

TLPL said:


> I am saying this is a bad park design. They knew there will be a deluxe hotel right there at the edge of the park, why did they place a roller coaster (not an enclosed one) right in front of it? You Story maniac, dark rides.... Things like that would be a much better choice.



I thought the DVC wing was added well after the park was built?  The roller coaster has been there since DCA opened hasn't it?  Under a different name?  It'd be more due to bad hotel design than park design if this is the case.

Sorry the noise affected your stay


----------



## carissa1970

5ofus said:


> I thought the DVC wing was added well after the park was built?  The roller coaster has been there since DCA opened hasn't it?  Under a different name?  It'd be more due to bad hotel design than park design if this is the case.
> 
> Sorry the noise affected your stay



Yes, it was added much later.


----------



## TLPL

carissa1970 said:


> Yes, it was added much later.
> 
> http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/



Yes it was built much later, but the expansion pad was reserved for it since day one. They planned the whole laid out of GC along with the DCA. It didn't just happened that they have a piece of land that just happened to be in between the pool and the edge of the theme park.


----------



## Breyean

TLPL said:


> Yes it was built much later, but the expansion pad was reserved for it since day one. They planned the whole laid out of GC along with the DCA. It didn't just happened that they have a piece of land that just happened to be in between the pool and the edge of the theme park.



Maybe they had it all planned, but then why didn't they just build the DVC wing when the hotel was built?

That area used to be a nice big grassy area. In fact, when the hotel rearranged the locations of some of the facilities that ring the pool, I recall going to that area and using the temporary gym that had been moved there, under tents.

They certainly didn't plan that out too well.

And you'd have to think it would have been a lot cheaper to build the "addition" as part of the original hotel than doing it separately a few years later.

As another poster said, the problem is easily solved - just don't take a theme park view. But I'll tell you, the pool can be noisy, too, since the noise has no where to go and sort of bounces off all the walls of the hotel.

You might try the Challenge Trail view. We had that once last year and it was quite nice. Looked out over the GCH entrance to DCA and the trees in the Challenge Trail. We could sort of hear WOC (I think all of Anaheim hears WOC) but not like in the room facing the park.


----------



## TLPL

Dont get me wrong, I like hearing the sound of the park and the scream and laughter from our room ..... during the day! But Not at 2 o'clock in the morning!!
This year was the first time they move the Grad Night after hour private party to DCA. I think they should do better with the planning of the event next year. May be close the Sky School roller coaster at mid night. Remember California Screaming has sream sheilds, GSS does not.

And the reason why they did not build the DVC wing at the first place was the same reason why did not build Cars Land or Tower Of Terror or Bug's Land....rtc. when they first open DCA.


----------



## XMom

TLPL said:


> Dont get me wrong, I like hearing the sound of the park and the scream and laughter from our room ..... during the day! But Not at 2 o'clock in the morning!!
> This year was the first time they move the Grad Night after hour private party to DCA. I think they should do better with the planning of the event next year. May be close the Sky School roller coaster at mid night. Remember California Screaming has sream sheilds, GSS does not.
> 
> And the reason why they did not build the DVC wing at the first place was the same reason why did not build Cars Land or Tower Of Terror or Bug's Land....rtc. when they first open DCA.



They just released the information for Grad Night 2014 and it is planned to be the same.  The kids will receive park hopper tickets then will continue the party over at DCA until 3am after DL closes.  There will be 17 scheduled dates throughout May and June. They are typically Thursday and Friday nights so beware of any reservations you are planning. I don't particularly like to go to the resort at all on Grad Nights as many of the kids are loud, disrespectful and have foul language that my young ones don't need to learn.


----------



## Breyean

TLPL said:


> And the reason why they did not build the DVC wing at the first place was the same reason why did not build Cars Land or Tower Of Terror or Bug's Land....rtc. when they first open DCA.



What's the reason? What's the connection?

I'm missing something here.


----------



## TLPL

Breyean said:


> What's the reason? What's the connection?
> 
> I'm missing something here.



Budget constraint, market condition at the time, demand, all the basic financial considerations. You cannot build everything all at once. The land for the new wing was always there since yhe begiining , reserved for the expansion. You can go Google it, I did not made it up. I can't give you  the exact reason because i am not the CEO of Disney. I am just a fan!!


----------



## Disney Princess

We haven't been to our west coast home in two years, and I've been feeling a bit homesick.  We were supposed to go in February, but the PAP deals that were offered to us from WDW caused us to return there.  We're hoping to make it out west in 2014.


----------



## maburke

Checking in tomorrow   

I know you'll all think I'm nuts, but I'm hoping for a ground floor room.  My DS is terrified of the upper floor beautiful views, so we're hoping for easy access to the pool and grill.

Haven't been to our west coast home in 2 years, so we're pretty excited!  Last time, they were just testing Goofy's Sky School, but it wasn't open yet, so even if it's noisy, we're looking forward to that.


----------



## Nonsuch

maburke said:


> I know you'll all think I'm nuts, but I'm hoping for a ground floor room.  My DS is terrified of the upper floor beautiful views, so we're hoping for easy access to the pool and grill.


The ground floor HA villas (studio, 1 bedroom) are often available (or the last villas to be assigned). Several times, I have been offered a HA villa when the originally assigned villa was slow to be cleaned. 

Good luck with your request and welcome home.


----------



## maburke

Nonsuch said:


> The ground floor HA villas (studio, 1 bedroom) are often available (or the last villas to be assigned). Several times, I have been offered a HA villa when the originally assigned villa was slow to be cleaned.
> 
> Good luck with your request and welcome home.



Score!  We got room 1505, which is a great location for us.  Many, many thanks, Nonsuch, for your help: We checked in a 7am, and even though we had to wait until 4:30 for the room to be ready (and we never got the promised text   )  I used your info on how to figure out our room number from the sign-in paperwork, and your map to see which room it was.  So all day at the parks, at least I knew it was worth waiting for!  And when we got it, it was sooo easy-access to the pool.

BTW, we are in a dedicated 2BR, so since the HA unit is not on the ground floor for these, I didn't think we'd get that.


----------



## wbl2745

I love the ground floor. You walk straight to your room without an elevator wait. You have a patio instead of a deck and can walk out the back door if you want. I've never checked to see whether you can get into the pool area through the gate accessible through the back. We always ask for the ground floor, but don't always get it.


----------



## czmom

maburke said:


> Score!  We got room 1505, which is a great location for us.  Many, many thanks, Nonsuch, for your help: We checked in a 7am, and even though we had to wait until 4:30 for the room to be ready (and we never got the promised text   )  I used your info on how to figure out our room number from the sign-in paperwork, and your map to see which room it was.  So all day at the parks, at least I knew it was worth waiting for!  And when we got it, it was sooo easy-access to the pool.
> 
> BTW, we are in a dedicated 2BR, so since the HA unit is not on the ground floor for these, I didn't think we'd get that.



Glad you got a great room!! How do you figure out your room number from the paperwork?


----------



## franandaj

czmom said:


> Glad you got a great room!! How do you figure out your room number from the paperwork?



Yeah, I would be interested to know this too!


----------



## czmom

Do the full kitchens have a blender in them? I am staying in a studio...but could I call Mousekeeping for a blender?

Thanks!


----------



## Breyean

franandaj said:


> Yeah, I would be interested to know this too!



When you check in, even if your room isn't ready, it has been assigned to you.

They will give some paperwork to sign, like you won't smoke in the rooms, when check out is, and at the top (I believe) is the room number you are signing for.


----------



## Nonsuch

czmom said:


> Do the full kitchens have a blender in them? I am staying in a studio...but could I call Mousekeeping for a blender?


None of the villas have a blender, but are "available upon request"


----------



## Nonsuch

maburke said:


> ...Many, many thanks, Nonsuch, for your help: We checked in a 7am, and even though we had to wait until 4:30 for the room to be ready (and we never got the promised text   )  I used your info on how to figure out our room number from the sign-in paperwork, and your map to see which room it was.  So all day at the parks, at least I knew it was worth waiting for!  And when we got it, it was sooo easy-access to the pool.


You are very welcome 
I have also not received a text on several visits, but already knowing the assigned villa makes the wait much easier. 



wbl2745 said:


> ...I've never checked to see whether you can get into the pool area through the gate accessible through the back. We always ask for the ground floor, but don't always get it.


The back gate does open with a room key.  Several pool gates are marked "emergency exit", but it is OK to used them (unless there is an alarm warning).
Do you request in advance?


Breyean said:


> They will give some paperwork to sign, like you won't smoke in the rooms, when check out is, and at the top (I believe) is the room number you are signing for.


I learned about this on this board, but was initially very skeptical.  The room (both hotel and villa) number has always been printed on the form, and I often check in before 7AM for EMH


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> I learned about this on this board, but was initially very skeptical.  The room (both hotel and villa) number has always been printed on the form, and I often check in before 7AM for EMH



Last December our son, who lives in Ca, got to the VGC before us and checked us in around 6am. He had my list (based on your postings) of the room requests I had made when I made the reservation, and he mentioned it to the CM at the desk.

She said she couldn't tell him the room we were assigned, but all the while she was pointing to the room number right there on the check in slip as he was signing it.

So they may not be able to actually TELL you, but it's there to see for yourself, I guess.


----------



## wbl2745

Nonsuch said:


> The back gate does open with a room key.  Several pool gates are marked "emergency exit", but it is OK to used them (unless there is an alarm warning).
> Do you request in advance?



I always request the ground floor in advance. If we're not on the ground floor we're on the second floor, which doesn't really accomplish what I wanted. I've got a reservation for a studio during D23 in August, we'll see what we get. 

BTW, I always make a note of the room number when I check-in. Since they give you the keys at check-in I've always been tempted to just go to the room at 4:00 PM even if I haven't received the text message.


----------



## dcfromva

XMom said:


> We stay park view often and it has never bothered us. It seems to add to the excitement of the theme park view. I'm sure what you experienced was isolated to Grad Nights. Try to remember back to when you were18 years old and were out later than ever and are celebrating a great accomplishment. It would be strange to tell a bunch of people that they can't scream as loud as they want on a roller coaster. Maybe check if it is Grad Night Season before your next stay and if it is, choose a pool view. Hopefully you were still able to enjoy the rest of your nights since Grad Night is usually Thursday & Friday nights only.



     I stayed at VGC 14-22 June 2013 and I found it pretty noisy, too.  I don't generally make any room requests (and I usually get pool view or ground floor  )  I didn't make any requests this time either, so I was surprised to have a theme park view....  It was a really good view, but....
      I don't think the screams were as bothersome as the running The World of Color at 2:30am--especially when the fire/explosions go off.     It was impossible to sleep through.   
       I was wondering if the grad night schedule is published anywhere?  I do like going in June because of the nice weather (compared to VA  ) and favorable points values.


----------



## Breyean

dcfromva said:


> I stayed at VGC 14-22 June 2013 and I found it pretty noisy, too.  I don't generally make any room requests (and I usually get pool view or ground floor  )  I didn't make any requests this time either, so I was surprised to have a theme park view....  It was a really good view, but....
> I don't think the screams were as bothersome as the running The World of Color at 2:30am--especially when the fire/explosions go off.     It was impossible to sleep through.
> I was wondering if the grad night schedule is published anywhere?  I do like going in June because of the nice weather (compared to VA  ) and favorable points values.



Here's the schedule for next year...

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/Events/grad-nights.html


----------



## taaren

Disney Princess said:


> We haven't been to our west coast home in two years, and I've been feeling a bit homesick.  We were supposed to go in February, but the PAP deals that were offered to us from WDW caused us to return there.  We're hoping to make it out west in 2014.



I know the feeling. We haven't been in over a year, and that was only a short weekend trip to see Carsland so we haven't been to the VGC to relax since '11.  
We won't get to go back there until Feb '14, and that's for another weekend trip. Unless my early December waitlist comes through (I'm running 4 of 'em but its looking doubtful, and I put them in around 9 months out), our next trip where we'll get to stay and relax at the VGC will be October '14 ... way too long, IMHO. 

It was simply cheaper to go to WDW with that awesome PAP deal though, and we're trying to stick to a budget atm. Its a pity they don't run deals for DLR DVC'ers, but the parks are pretty packed with SoCal residents so I guess they don't need to. I hope that whenever they get around to building another West Coast DVC and therefore have more DVC West Coast members, they'll start running specials to get us into the parks & spending more.


----------



## 5ofus

I'm getting to the end of this wonderful thread - currently on page 107! - but thought I'd pop in with a question or two.

How do they treat renters differently from DVC owners?  Do we (as renters) get the free parking?  Any other differences?  We're only staying two days in a studio.

Secondly, and this may be answered in a page I haven't made it to yet, but do they allow you to 'check in' by phone?  We're driving in from Las Vegas on our check in day so I can't see us arriving any earlier than 1 or 2pm.  I've asked the owner I'm renting off to send through our room requests, but would like to have the best chance of one of the WOC view rooms (thanks Nonsuch for the fantastic lists and graphics of the rooms).

Oh and one more, one of my DVC owner friends was invited to pool hop to the DLH pools in February while staying at the VGC - is this something that is not normally offered?  I think I remember reading that they don't allow it on the West Coast.


----------



## taaren

5ofus said:


> How do they treat renters differently from DVC owners?  Do we (as renters) get the free parking?  Any other differences?  We're only staying two days in a studio.
> 
> Secondly, and this may be answered in a page I haven't made it to yet, but do they allow you to 'check in' by phone?  We're driving in from Las Vegas on our check in day so I can't see us arriving any earlier than 1 or 2pm.  I've asked the owner I'm renting off to send through our room requests, but would like to have the best chance of one of the WOC view rooms (thanks Nonsuch for the fantastic lists and graphics of the rooms).
> 
> Oh and one more, one of my DVC owner friends was invited to pool hop to the DLH pools in February while staying at the VGC - is this something that is not normally offered?  I think I remember reading that they don't allow it on the West Coast.


There is normally not pool hopping allowed at the DLR hotels. If one of the slides was broken, they sometimes send people over to hop as compensation.

They should not treat renters any differently, and as long as your reservation was input just right with MS, you should be fine ... the front desk doesn't know the difference between a renter, and say a family member/friend of an owner, its all the same to them. People staying on points reservations have parking included ... its not "free", because the maintenance fees on the points you rented include a line for parking, but you won't have to pay anything extra. Sort of like your public services aren't "free" you pay for them with your taxes, it just feels free. 
I've never heard of anyone checking in by phone, and I haven't stayed in over a year but as far as I know there's still no online check in like there is in Florida.


----------



## 5ofus

taaren said:


> There is normally not pool hopping allowed at the DLR hotels. If one of the slides was broken, they sometimes send people over to hop as compensation.
> 
> They should not treat renters any differently, and as long as your reservation was input just right with MS, you should be fine ... the front desk doesn't know the difference between a renter, and say a family member/friend of an owner, its all the same to them. People staying on points reservations have parking included ... its not "free", because the maintenance fees on the points you rented include a line for parking, but you won't have to pay anything extra. Sort of like your public services aren't "free" you pay for them with your taxes, it just feels free.
> I've never heard of anyone checking in by phone, and I haven't stayed in over a year but as far as I know there's still no online check in like there is in Florida.



Thanks so much!   I've finally finished reading every single post in this thread  and now I'm even more excited about our stay - despite how brief it is.

I wish we could buy into DVC.  I've stayed at OKW and the VWL and have loved both of them.  Buying from Oz though creates more obstacles than the usual financial ones.


----------



## dcfromva

Breyean said:


> Here's the schedule for next year...
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/Events/grad-nights.html



Thx for the link.  That helps a lot.


----------



## Nonsuch

5ofus said:


> ...I've finally finished reading every single post in this thread  and now I'm even more excited about our stay - despite how brief it is...


If you are bored, read the original thread 
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group


----------



## 5ofus

Nonsuch said:


> If you are bored, read the original thread
> The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners Group



Hmmm, don't know about bored, more like relieved 

Might pop over and read a bit of that if I do get bored though...


----------



## Bronte

We are DVC owners (BCV) and after many, many visits to the world we are thinking about going to the land for the first time !!!!
Will I be able to book 2 studios for a mid Sept. trip at the 7 month mark or will it be waitlist city for us ???

Thanks


----------



## DebbieB

Bronte said:


> We are DVC owners (BCV) and after many, many visits to the world we are thinking about going to the land for the first time !!!!
> Will I be able to book 2 studios for a mid Sept. trip at the 7 month mark or will it be waitlist city for us ???
> 
> Thanks



I got a studio for the end of Sept last year at 7 months.


----------



## 5ofus

Bronte said:


> We are DVC owners (BCV) and after many, many visits to the world we are thinking about going to the land for the first time !!!!
> Will I be able to book 2 studios for a mid Sept. trip at the 7 month mark or will it be waitlist city for us ???
> 
> Thanks



Our studio rental was booked at the seven month mark. We got one night (Sept 11th) straight away and waitlisted for the 12th.  That came through about a month later.


----------



## hjgaus

URL=http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/hgaus52539/media/photo-23_zpsb5ebd2a3.jpeg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/URL]

testing adding photos to my post


----------



## hjgaus

[/URL][/IMG]

kareoke in the Grand Villa

testing still


----------



## Nonsuch

hjgaus said:


> ...testing adding photos to my post


Click the "Insert Image" button (looks like a tiny mountain) and paste the URL in the popup


----------



## hjgaus

ignore that post


----------



## hjgaus

Thank you nonsuch! I will try again!!  

PS. that last picture is our poker game on the big dining table @ the Grand villa!!


----------



## Mich Mouse

maburke said:


> Score!  We got room 1505, which is a great location for us.  Many, many thanks, Nonsuch, for your help: We checked in a 7am, and even though we had to wait until 4:30 for the room to be ready (and we never got the promised text   )  I used your info on how to figure out our room number from the sign-in paperwork, and your map to see which room it was.  So all day at the parks, at least I knew it was worth waiting for!  And when we got it, it was sooo easy-access to the pool.
> 
> BTW, we are in a dedicated 2BR, so since the HA unit is not on the ground floor for these, I didn't think we'd get that.



Is the info about figuring out your room by looking at the sign in paperwork in this thread?  I tried to locate it but this is a long thread

Guidance to the thread or post would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nonsuch

Mich Mouse said:


> Is the info about figuring out your room by looking at the sign in paperwork in this thread?


The information is in somewhere in this thread, but is worth repeating 

The small form guests sign when checking in has the room number printed on the upper half.  The number is clearly printed and not hidden in any way 
Although the number is on the form, the CM is not allowed to disclose the room number.


----------



## taaren

My December wait list came through! 

I'm going "home" a few months sooner than expected, super stoked. I do enjoy DLR trips when staying on Harbor, but I always end up gazing longingly at the VGC ... 

Thank you to whichever owner gave up Friday/Saturday. 

Now I just have to hope either Thursday or Sunday might come through ... I've never had much wait list success with VGC before, so this was a very pleasant surprise, especially since I only had enough points for a studio.


----------



## Anek0618

I thought I'd pop in and ask a quick question to the experts  If we arrive into LA early and end up at the resort around noon is it possible to go use the pool even if our room is not ready? Last time we stayed we didn't get into the room until 4pm so killed time having lunch and wandering downtown disney but I know my kids would much prefer to be in the pool


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Anek0618 said:


> I thought I'd pop in and ask a quick question to the experts  If we arrive into LA early and end up at the resort around noon is it possible to go use the pool even if our room is not ready? Last time we stayed we didn't get into the room until 4pm so killed time having lunch and wandering downtown disney but I know my kids would much prefer to be in the pool



Absolutely!  Your key will get you into the pool area right away. There are bathrooms available in the pool area on the DVC wing where you can change in and out of your swimsuits.  We have never gotten our room before 4.  We always plan for a pool or a park day upon arrival.


----------



## Mich Mouse

Does anyone know where the post is about how to tell which room you are in from the check in paperwork? 

I tried searching but have not had any luck-not sure what post it is in either?

Thanks for any help you may provide.


----------



## Breyean

Mich Mouse said:


> Does anyone know where the post is about how to tell which room you are in from the check in paperwork?
> 
> I tried searching but have not had any luck-not sure what post it is in either?
> 
> Thanks for any help you may provide.



When you check in, even if your room isn't ready, you will be given a slip to sign about not smoking in the room, stuff like that. On the top of that slip is the room number.

So before you hand it back, take a look and you should see the room you've been assigned.

The CMs vary in how they treat this knowledge. I had one who tried to cover it with her hand until I physically took it so I could read and sign it.

Another time, our son was checking in before us and he mentioned it to the CM and she said, I can't TELL you the room number, but all the while she was tapping her her pen at to the room number on the slip so my son would know where to look.

I've had others that just tell me flat out. One even congratulated me on getting such a great room (it was #1 on my requested list) and it was a great great view.

Good luck!


----------



## Nonsuch

Mich Mouse said:


> Does anyone know where the post is about how to tell which room you are in from the check in paperwork?
> 
> I tried searching but have not had any luck-not sure what post it is in either?


No need to search, just read the current page of posts 
I answered your question when you asked a few days ago


----------



## Mich Mouse

Nonsuch said:


> No need to search, just read the current page of posts
> I answered your question when you asked a few days ago



My apologies- the answer was on this very page! I went way back in this thread and then concluded I must have posted on another thread.

Thanks


----------



## dwelty

Can anyone tell me if the Internet (wall plugs) are still active at the Grand? I know they have Wifi, but want to know specifically about the outlets.  Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

dwelty said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Internet (wall plugs) are still active at the Grand? I know they have Wifi, but want to know specifically about the outlets.


Yes, hardwire Ethernet works. My last GCH visit was in May, but there have not been any posts about a change.


----------



## dwelty

Nonsuch said:


> Yes, hardwire Ethernet works. My last GCH visit was in May, but there have not been any posts about a change.



Thanks Nonsuch!  I was there last year and do not remember how good cell service was on AT&T.  I want to bring my micro cell just in case as I will have to take occasional business calls. In order for the micro cell to work I need a hard wire connection.  AT&T coverage at SSR in June was really crummy.


----------



## Nonsuch

dwelty said:


> I was there last year and do not remember how good cell service was on AT&T.  I want to bring my micro cell just in case as I will have to take occasional business calls. In order for the micro cell to work I need a hard wire connection.


AT&T coverage was rather poor a couple years ago, but I have switched to Verizon.  Announced in July AT&T is the official provider for DL and WDW, replacing Verizon.

The wired internet still requires the user to "accept terms", so browser access is needed -- might be an issue with the micro cell.


----------



## dwelty

Nonsuch, you are right, the acceptance screen will be a show stopper.  I had the same problem with the Apple TV, forgot about that.  looks like the Micro Cell stays home.   i can't wait until AT&T starts their upgrades on Disney property.  I had planned on switching to Verizon next year because of poor Disney coverage, on both coasts but now will probably stay with AT&T.  AT&T coverage in my hometown is good.


----------



## Snurk71

dwelty said:
			
		

> Thanks Nonsuch!  I was there last year and do not remember how good cell service was on AT&T.  I want to bring my micro cell just in case as I will have to take occasional business calls. In order for the micro cell to work I need a hard wire connection.  AT&T coverage at SSR in June was really crummy.



We had decent at&t coverage this past March-nothing like we experienced in 2011 when I couldn't get a signal all week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## Nonsuch

dwelty said:


> ...the acceptance screen will be a show stopper.  I had the same problem with the Apple TV...


We are drifting OT, but this information might be helpful to other VGC guests.

To use an Apple TV at VGC:
1.  Connect a WiFi access point to the wired ethernet (Airport Express works well) to create a private WiFi network.
2.  Use a WiFi device with a web browser (iPhone/iPad) to "accept terms" on the private WiFi.
3.  Apple TV uses the private WiFi network and connects to the TV with an HDMI cable.  All VGC TVs have an HDMI input, unfortunately only some of the GCH rooms have HDMI.


----------



## maburke

Nonsuch said:


> AT&T coverage was rather poor a couple years ago, but I have switched to Verizon.  Announced in July AT&T is the official provider for DL and WDW, replacing Verizon.



Well, I like that announcement!  I was in VGC over the Fourth, and kept having to step out to the patio to make phone calls.  I have AT&T.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

As of July 30, its official: we have moved from the VGC lovers group to the VGC owners group. Although we have been able to book 5 stays using our BWV points, we decided it was time to buy at VGC.

We went on the WL for a direct purchase in March, but are still waiting. Instead, we found a small resale contract in late May and the deed just recorded! -- Suzanne


----------



## Mich Mouse

SuzanneSLO said:


> As of July 30, its official: we have moved from the VGC lovers group to the VGC owners group. Although we have been able to book 5 stays using our BWV points, we decided it was time to buy at VGC.
> 
> We went on the WL for a direct purchase in March, but are still waiting. Instead, we found a small resale contract in late May and the deed just recorded! -- Suzanne



Congratulations! We have loved the GC for years- it's the most wonderful hotel we have ever encountered. We are also BWV owners and are using our BWV points to check into VGC for the first time on Sunday. So very thrilled to be staying in the villas this time. I hope to join this owners club someday too!


----------



## taaren

SuzanneSLO said:


> As of July 30, its official: we have moved from the VGC lovers group to the VGC owners group. Although we have been able to book 5 stays using our BWV points, we decided it was time to buy at VGC.
> 
> We went on the WL for a direct purchase in March, but are still waiting. Instead, we found a small resale contract in late May and the deed just recorded! -- Suzanne


Congrats! It will be fabulous for you having your home away from home be so close! Its weird thinking about booking at 8-11 months when you live in California and are just a few hours drive away, but its really necessary at the VGC ...


----------



## nunzia

SuzanneSLO said:


> As of July 30, its official: we have moved from the VGC lovers group to the VGC owners group. Although we have been able to book 5 stays using our BWV points, we decided it was time to buy at VGC.
> 
> We went on the WL for a direct purchase in March, but are still waiting. Instead, we found a small resale contract in late May and the deed just recorded! -- Suzanne



Congratulations!


----------



## maburke

SuzanneSLO said:


> As of July 30, its official: we have moved from the VGC lovers group to the VGC owners group. Although we have been able to book 5 stays using our BWV points, we decided it was time to buy at VGC.
> 
> We went on the WL for a direct purchase in March, but are still waiting. Instead, we found a small resale contract in late May and the deed just recorded! -- Suzanne



Congrats!  Did you post your info in the ROFR thread?  If not, please do!


----------



## Dostert9

We have a large family and are looking to book a trip for Aug. 2014. I've always been curious about renting DVC points and staying at the Grand CA. We are a family of 9 with a son in law and 2 boyfriend/girlfriends so there will be 12 of us all together. Who is the best person to rent through, how to figure out cost, what is included etc. I know there are threads but I would like to find out the most important stuff here then scour the threads. I am a little nervous with the dvc point rental but would love to see what the costs would be. I have a son with Autism and another with JRA so it would be wonderful to have a place close to the parks.
Thank you so much!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

For that large of a group, you are going to have to rent a grand villa.  There are only two of them.  

Here is the description:  The Grand Villa is two stories tall and 2,426 square feet. They will accommodate up to twelve people, plus a child under age three in a crib. There are three bedrooms with a king-size bed in the master suite and two queen-size beds in each of the other two bedrooms. There is a queen-size sofa bed in the living room and a full-size sofa bed in the upstairs sitting room. There are four bathrooms: the master bathroom with a whirlpool tub and a shower, a full bathroom off each of the two bedrooms, and an additional bathroom in the living area which has a shower but no tub. There are flat-panel TVs in each bedroom plus the living room, with a DVD player in the living room. There is a laundry area with a stacked washer/dryer. There is a full kitchen with stove, oven, microwave, full-size refrigerator, sink, dishwasher, coffee maker, toaster, dishes and flatware, pots and pans, and cooking utensils.  The Grand Villas are two stories high - the main entrance is downstairs, with a second entrance upstairs. The master suite, additional bathroom, kitchen, dining room, and laundry areas are downstairs, with the two bedrooms/bathrooms and a sitting area with sofa and pool table upstairs.

The grand villas are going to be 152 points per night Sunday-Thursday and 188 per night for Friday-Saturday.  Multiply the point per night by $12-15 and you will have the total price per night.  You can rent through individual owners or through DVC brokers like David.


----------



## Breyean

Just wanted to add, as the PP said so concisely, there are only 2 GVs.

For an August 2014 trip the 11 month window is fast approaching. You might want to start looking for VGC points immediately. You'll need quite a few and not many of us who own there rent very often.

Getting a Gv there at the 7 month window, which could use any DVC points, is usually pretty tough.

Good luck.


----------



## Circusgirl

Dostert9 said:


> We have a large family and are looking to book a trip for Aug. 2014. I've always been curious about renting DVC points and staying at the Grand CA. We are a family of 9 with a son in law and 2 boyfriend/girlfriends so there will be 12 of us all together. Who is the best person to rent through, how to figure out cost, what is included etc. I know there are threads but I would like to find out the most important stuff here then scour the threads. I am a little nervous with the dvc point rental but would love to see what the costs would be. I have a son with Autism and another with JRA so it would be wonderful to have a place close to the parks.
> Thank you so much!



I used David's DVC Rentals and had a flawless experience.  You can get a quote for your desired stay at his site.  It probably will be slightly more expensive to rent from his group than directly from a member, but as others have already said, availability will be an issue.  It may be harder than average to find someone with an 11 month window at the Grand who wants to rent their points. 

There is a thread about and for renting and trading points under the Disney Vacation Club section on this board.  I know many people who travel exclusively on rental points. 

As a good DISer I have to warn you that you will be at increased risk of becoming a member yourself after your stay.  Since that trip I've been back many times on my own points.


----------



## maburke

Dostert9 said:


> We have a large family and are looking to book a trip for Aug. 2014. I've always been curious about renting DVC points and staying at the Grand CA. We are a family of 9 with a son in law and 2 boyfriend/girlfriends so there will be 12 of us all together. Who is the best person to rent through, how to figure out cost, what is included etc. I know there are threads but I would like to find out the most important stuff here then scour the threads. I am a little nervous with the dvc point rental but would love to see what the costs would be. I have a son with Autism and another with JRA so it would be wonderful to have a place close to the parks.
> Thank you so much!



I don't think you'd have to have a Grand Villa; with adult children, a 2BR and a studio could work.  When we go to DL, we have our two boys with autism and my neice with JRA, and we have a fantastic time at the VGC.  

Even with needing slightly fewer points of a 2BR + studio instead of a GV, the fact remains that VGC points can be hard to find, even through David's.  Assume at least $14 per point in your price calculations.

You'd do well to look at the sticky threads on the rental board -- we'd probably forget something if we tried to repeat that here.  Then ask if you still have questions.


----------



## Kimmielee

How many Deluxe Studios are there in GCV?  I was on line at 7:45 a.m. and my dates were still available when I tried to book the day before our hopeful arrival.  So at 8:00 AM ... it came up as available for all 5 nights and by the time I hit Select this offer... it was gone.  Are there that few studios?


----------



## maburke

Kimmielee said:


> How many Deluxe Studios are there in GCV?  I was on line at 7:45 a.m. and my dates were still available when I tried to book the day before our hopeful arrival.  So at 8:00 AM ... it came up as available for all 5 nights and by the time I hit Select this offer... it was gone.  Are there that few studios?



Are you talking about the 7 or 11 month window?  There are (I believe) 23 possible studios, if none of them were made into a 2BR lock-off.  But if you are looking at the 7 month window, then far fewer might have been available as of the day before.


----------



## Kimmielee

maburke said:


> Are you talking about the 7 or 11 month window?  There are (I believe) 23 possible studios, if none of them were made into a 2BR lock-off.  But if you are looking at the 7 month window, then far fewer might have been available as of the day before.



7 month window... it was a pipe dream... we have hotel reservations at DL Hotel already but was hoping to flip our trip to DVC.  Since DL Hotel was our first choice then I can't complain!!!


----------



## DebbieB

Breyean said:


> When you check in, even if your room isn't ready, you will be given a slip to sign about not smoking in the room, stuff like that. On the top of that slip is the room number.
> 
> So before you hand it back, take a look and you should see the room you've been assigned.



This worked for us about 3 weeks ago when we checked in.  I had requested 6502, 5502, 4502, 5508, 4508 (1 bedroom).   When I signed the form, I saw 4502.  This was about 2:00pm, room wasn't ready.  We waited for the text and when it didn't come by 4:00, we went to the front desk.  Still not ready, give it a few minutes.  4:30, went back again, the cm went into the back room for awhile and came out and said it should be ready in a couple minutes.  In the meantime, he gave us a slip for instant fastpass that could be used anywhere except World of Color or Radiator Springs.   After he filled that out, he checked the computer again and it was ready (now about 4:45pm).  It was 4502, we were concerned there might have been a switch.    We used the fastpass for Toy Story Mania (it didn't have to be a fastpass ride).


----------



## Breyean

DebbieB said:


> This worked for us about 3 weeks ago when we checked in.  I had requested 6502, 5502, 4502, 5508, 5502 (1 bedroom).   When I signed the form, I saw 4502.  This was about 2:00pm, room wasn't ready.  We waited for the text and when it didn't come by 4:00, we went to the front desk.  Still not ready, give it a few minutes.  4:30, went back again, the cm went into the back room for awhile and came out and said it should be ready in a couple minutes.  In the meantime, he gave us a slip for instant fastpass that could be used anywhere except World of Color or Radiator Springs.   After he filled that out, he checked the computer again and it was ready (now about 4:45pm).  It was 4502, we were concerned there might have been a switch.    We used the fastpass for Toy Story Mania (it didn't have to be a fastpass ride).



Good for you. We're checking in Thursday; only a studio this time. Hope we have as good luck as you had and as we have had in the past with our room request!


----------



## Circusgirl

Kimmielee said:


> 7 month window... it was a pipe dream... we have hotel reservations at DL Hotel already but was hoping to flip our trip to DVC.  Since DL Hotel was our first choice then I can't complain!!!



If it works for you to wait list the dates, I encourage you to do so.  I've been surprised at how often my hoped for dates open up.  I was shocked when a Grand studio wait list came through for the weekend of D23 in 2011.


----------



## Chereya

I really loved the towels we had when we stayed at VGC in April   but I forgot to take a pic of the towel tag so I could try to buy some for my home.  Does anyone know what kind of towels they are or if you are headed to VGC soon would you mind checking?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kimmielee said:


> How many Deluxe Studios are there in GCV?  I was on line at 7:45 a.m. and my dates were still available when I tried to book the day before our hopeful arrival.  So at 8:00 AM ... it came up as available for all 5 nights and by the time I hit Select this offer... it was gone.  Are there that few studios?



At max there is a total of 23 rooms that can be booked as a studio.  And as was mentioned if any 2BR lockoffs were booked then that lowers that number.


----------



## Kimmielee

Well... Today I was able to get what I wanted!!  I just shifted our trip a day and was able to book 5 nights at VGC deluxe studio!!  We start at VCF for 2 nights in Lakeview Deluxe... Then to 1 Bedroom at BCV to do any last minute laundry while my DS enjoys his favorite pool... The off to Disneyland for 5 nights!!!  The Disneyland leg of the trip is a surprise!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mil leech

Kimmielee said:


> Well... Today I was able to get what I wanted!!  I just shifted our trip a day and was able to book 5 nights at VGC deluxe studio!!  We start at VCF for 2 nights in Lakeview Deluxe... Then to 1 Bedroom at BCV to do any last minute laundry while my DS enjoys his favorite pool... The off to Disneyland for 5 nights!!!  The Disneyland leg of the trip is a surprise!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It was you!!

I was online at 8:02 on August 25th and lost the studio!!   It was there when I looked a few minutes prior!  the last two days have been gone so we may have to slip our trip a week.  I keep trying every day at 8am!  No luck yet...


----------



## Anek0618

So excited! Managed to get a 1 bedroom for 4 nights, Apr 5-9  Stayed last year and we are hooked, can't imagine staying anywhere else at DL anymore. 
Now to put in my request for Theme Park View again. Had a pool view last year, but a view of the park would be unreal. We're checking in Sat this year vs. Sun last year...think that would improve our chances at all


----------



## boswellnakia

Is there still the nightly resort fee for guest staying on points?


----------



## DebbieB

boswellnakia said:


> Is there still the nightly resort fee for guest staying on points?



No, never was, I've stayed there 3 times.  You are thinking of Aulani or an RCI exchange.


----------



## DebbieB

Anek0618 said:


> So excited! Managed to get a 1 bedroom for 4 nights, Apr 5-9  Stayed last year and we are hooked, can't imagine staying anywhere else at DL anymore.
> Now to put in my request for Theme Park View again. Had a pool view last year, but a view of the park would be unreal. We're checking in Sat this year vs. Sun last year...think that would improve our chances at all



I stayed there in a 1 bedroom last month.  I took the advice of a poster and requested rooms 6502, 5502, 4502, 5508, 4508.   We got 4502.


----------



## ToodlesRN

the only pet peeve I have with VGC is that there is no room for making changes in reservations as in available rooms compared to DW resorts you can almost get a room at any place it may not be your preferred resort but at least you'll get something. We had this happen to us back when booking opened at VGC.  Back at my 11 month booking I booked  12/22-12/27 well now hubby is having second thoughts about being in DL over the holidays and want to move up our trip. Checked online booking today and nothing!! So either we keep our reservation, book at the hotel onsite or off site paying cash ( They want to many points for the DLH or PP) or waitlist in hopes it goes through, but Im 90% sure it won't got through.


----------



## lulubelle

ToodlesRN said:


> the only pet peeve I have with VGC is that there is no room for making changes in reservations as in available rooms compared to DW resorts you can almost get a room at any place it may not be your preferred resort but at least you'll get something. We had this happen to us back when booking opened at VGC.  Back at my 11 month booking I booked  12/22-12/27 well now hubby is having second thoughts about being in DL over the holidays and want to move up our trip. Checked online booking today and nothing!! So either we keep our reservation, book at the hotel onsite or off site paying cash ( They want to many points for the DLH or PP) or waitlist in hopes it goes through, but Im 90% sure it won't got through.



I agree with you ToodlesRN.  It's happened to me more than once.  I've booked several months in advance and a few months away things change and I need to change the dates.  Not happening.  You pick your dates and stick with them.  It is kind of sucky.  And I've used points for PPH and DLH more times than I'd like to admit because that is my only choice if I want to stay onsite and a trip with friends comes up a few months in advance.  I do love VGC but wish we had better options like we do in FL.


----------



## ToodlesRN

lulubelle said:


> I agree with you ToodlesRN.  It's happened to me more than once.  I've booked several months in advance and a few months away things change and I need to change the dates.  Not happening.  You pick your dates and stick with them.  It is kind of sucky.  And I've used points for PPH and DLH more times than I'd like to admit because that is my only choice if I want to stay onsite and a trip with friends comes up a few months in advance.  I do love VGC but wish we had better options like we do in FL.



I'm with you! We used so much points staying at PP and DLH that I vow I'm not doing it this time. I'm researching our options.


----------



## AZMermaid

I really wish they would build a DVC property where that overflow Simba lot is between PPH and DLH. It seems like there is space there to do so and with the Toy Story lot it isn't really needed anymore. We would add on in a heartbeat and I think it would alleviate some of that issue at VGC.


----------



## DebbieB

There were rumors that when they built the new wing at GCH that the regular rooms were built in a way that they could easily be converted to DVC.   Also, for some reason the dues budget at VGC includes the regular rooms in the new wing.   I guess the occupancy for the hotel is high so they would rather get cash guests.  

There was also a rumor about some land between DTD and DLH that could be used for a DVC Tower.


----------



## IandGsmom

I can only hope and dream about more DVC rooms at the Grand. Any last minute trip I try and plan is a no go due to no rooms  and this is my very favorite place (even above Aulani!)


----------



## laughinplace199

We'd love to stay at VGC next August, but it's not our home resort.  Do we have any hope at the 7 month mark?


----------



## DebbieB

laughinplace199 said:


> We'd love to stay at VGC next August, but it's not our home resort.  Do we have any hope at the 7 month mark?



I'm 3 for 3 at VGC at exactly 7 months.   Early May, late September, early August.


----------



## laughinplace199

DebbieB said:


> I'm 3 for 3 at VGC at exactly 7 months.   Early May, late September, early August.



That's great to hear - thanks!  We're looking at early August.  We could always stay in a regular room at one of the non-DVC DL resorts, but I'd much rather stay in a 1 BR at VGC.


----------



## AZMermaid

I have had great luck with 1BR right at 7 months. I have had to waitlist for studios- one came through, one never did.


----------



## jemmi

I'm so excited!! We just booked a Studio room for 7 nights for early May, 2014. They didn't have a room for the first night of our vacation but I'm not complaining I didn't think we would get a room at all!


----------



## sandysue

Almost at our 7-month mark! Can't wait to get our reservations confirmed so the fun planning can begin in earnest.


----------



## sandysue

Almost at our 7-month mark! Can't wait to get our reservations confirmed so the fun planning can begin in earnest.


----------



## ludari

Can someone confirm if parking at VGC for DVC members is free?  The reason I asks is back in January my friend (who is a DVC ower) was staying at VGC and put my name on her reservation (yes, I too am a DVC owner) and when I pulled up they said I could pay to self park or pay for valet.  I decided to park at Mickey and Friends parking lot since my annual pass covers parking for the day.  I thought this was strange because each time I stay at a DVC resort parking for DVC owners was free.


----------



## Nonsuch

ludari said:


> Can someone confirm if parking at VGC for DVC members is free?  The reason I asks is back in January my friend (who is a DVC ower) was staying at VGC and put my name on her reservation (yes, I too am a DVC owner) and when I pulled up they said I could pay to self park...


The free parking benefit is not limited to DVC owners, anyone staying on points (VGC or any DLR hotel room) receives free parking.
A room key (with "Self Parking" printed on it) is needed to exit the parking lot. 

The benefit officially covers 2 cars per reservation, but in practice there is no limit.


----------



## Pocahantas

Hoping to book our first trip to Disneyland and VGC tomorrow morning at the 7 month window.


----------



## Nonsuch

Pocahantas said:


> Hoping to book our first trip to Disneyland and VGC tomorrow morning at the 7 month window.


Good Luck and Welcome Home


----------



## wbl2745

I was just looking at another website that had posted the 2014 dues for VGC. They went up 7.89%!  Does anyone have insight into why VGC has the highest increase? (The obvious answer is that the expenses were higher. but which expenses?)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wbl2745 said:


> I was just looking at another website that had posted the 2014 dues for VGC. They went up 7.89%!  Does anyone have insight into why VGC has the highest increase? (The obvious answer is that the expenses were higher. but which expenses?)



The document link is finally working.  An almost 35% increase for housekeeping and almost 40% increase for member activities.  What?!?!?!


----------



## Breyean

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The document link is finally working.  An almost 35% increase for housekeeping and almost 40% increase for member activities.  What?!?!?!



I actually got the flier in the mail before the statement was available on line.

Now, housekeeping at least seems to be straightforward as to what it is. And being in CA, I don't doubt there are reasons costs went up a lot.

Here's what's included in Member Activities: 
"Cost of recreation activities, certain Member activities and events at the Resort. Cost of quarterly Member newsletter, annual Association meetings and printing and postage for Association legal mailings."

Of course, that's the exact same wording from my OKW mailing, so it's probably just boilerplate for all resorts.

I don't know. Out of all the DVC resorts we've always felt VGC offered the fewest Member activities, and even recreational opportunities. Guess we have been missing some all these years. I'll be sure to check for them on the my next trip in January.


----------



## PSU

Any thoughts?  Never been - will be there with Family next week for 2 days...nice view all that is desired  - so any ones not great?


----------



## sechelt

PSU said:


> Any thoughts?  Never been - will be there with Family next week for 2 days...nice view all that is desired  - so any ones not great?



Here's the link for the views.  It's best to put in a request before arrival and, as an fyi, VGC accepts requests for specific rooms.  I've had success with ours however we send our request at time of booking.  Have fun at my favourite resort!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44522663


----------



## Nonsuch

PSU said:


> Any thoughts?  Never been - will be there with Family next week for 2 days...nice view all that is desired  - so any ones not great?


What type of villa?

VGC does not have view categories, but unofficially I would divide the views:

Ground Floor (view of landscaping, very little foot traffic outside)
Pool
Redwood Creek (view of park, lower floors mostly trees, and the sunrise)
Paradise Pier (view of park, upper floors have view of WOC)


----------



## czmom

One more week until our first stay at VGC! 

Is there a phone number for the Villas? Or do I just call GCH main number?

Also, is check in all the same (hotel and villas)? Or 2 separate areas?

Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

czmom said:


> Is there a phone number for the Villas? Or do I just call GCH main number?
> Also, is check in all the same (hotel and villas)? Or 2 separate areas?


There is no separate phone number, also no separate check in.
There are 1000 hotel rooms and only 48 villas, so the regular hotel registration (and other services) easily handle the VGC


----------



## czmom

Nonsuch said:


> There is no separate phone number, also no separate check in.
> There are 1000 hotel rooms and only 48 villas, so the regular hotel registration (and other services) easily handle the VGC




Great! Thank you.


----------



## franandaj

Hey folks, I just thought I would give you a heads up....

TravelZoo is offering the $99 get $200 worth of Spa Treatments at the Mandara Spa in the Grand Californian.  It's good through March 31, 2014 (although they book up fast for these offers).  I just bought two, it's a great deal especially if you are planning a trip to the VGC!  I have booked for two nights and three days in February!  Perfect timing!


----------



## BlazerFan

franandaj said:


> Hey folks, I just thought I would give you a heads up....  TravelZoo is offering the $99 get $200 worth of Spa Treatments at the Mandara Spa in the Grand Californian.  It's good through March 31, 2014 (although they book up fast for these offers).  I just bought two, it's a great deal especially if you are planning a trip to the VGC!  I have booked for two nights and three days in February!  Perfect timing!



Do you know if you have to tell them when you make your appt? I want to be sure I can get an appt when I will be there before I purchase.


----------



## franandaj

BlazerFan said:


> Do you know if you have to tell them when you make your appt? I want to be sure I can get an appt when I will be there before I purchase.



Yes you have to tell them you have a travelzoo certificate because they only have a certain number of appointments for the certificates. I bought them a couple years ago and waited on the second one. By the time I tried to book the second session they had no more slits for the services and that was with a month left on the coupon. TravelZoo did refund my money, but you do want to book early. it's a great deal.


----------



## dwelty

Breyean said:


> I actually got the flier in the mail before the statement was available on line.  Now, housekeeping at least seems to be straightforward as to what it is. And being in CA, I don't doubt there are reasons costs went up a lot.  Here's what's included in Member Activities: "Cost of recreation activities, certain Member activities and events at the Resort. Cost of quarterly Member newsletter, annual Association meetings and printing and postage for Association legal mailings."  Of course, that's the exact same wording from my OKW mailing, so it's probably just boilerplate for all resorts.  I don't know. Out of all the DVC resorts we've always felt VGC offered the fewest Member activities, and even recreational opportunities. Guess we have been missing some all these years. I'll be sure to check for them on the my next trip in January.



I think I can help solve the mystery of the member activity increase. We were
there for a week in August and were happy to find that they had added recreation staff that conducted pool party activities, as well as evening movies under the stars (next to the outdoor fireplace complete with sleeping bags)! We were unable to participate in that activity, but did participate in the pool side parties at least twice. We are happy to see VGC step up the member activities to match what is done in Orlando.  And are willing to pay a little more.


----------



## BlazerFan

dwelty said:


> I think I can help solve the mystery of the member activity increase. We were there for a week in August and were happy to find that they had added recreation staff that conducted pool party activities, as well as evening movies under the stars (next to the outdoor fireplace complete with sleeping bags)! We were unable to participate in that activity, but did participate in the pool side parties at least twice. We are happy to see VGC step up the member activities to match what is done in Orlando.  And are willing to pay a little more.



I'm curious, do you have to show a DVC member card to watch the movie or participate in the pool games?  If not, is this cost shared with the hotel


----------



## XMom

No, you do not have to show anything at the pool. They wouldn't even know if you weren't stating there.


----------



## dwelty

BlazerFan said:


> I'm curious, do you have to show a DVC member card to watch the movie or participate in the pool games?  If not, is this cost shared with the hotel



This was not a DVC Member only activity.  I am sure (just like the other amenities and staff) the costs are shared with the hotel.


----------



## czmom

We just got back from a week long stay in room 5504. WOW- what an amazing view! We booked 11 months out, requested our room numbers at that time, and checked in at 7:30 AM. Our room was ready around 1:00 that day and we got our 2nd choice (after 6504 of course). My parents were also in a studio and we requested to be close....they were in 5510. It was perfect!

We watched WOC from our balcony several times. Pretty awesome!

I LOVED VGC and cannot say enough about how nice everything and everyone was! 

We own at BLT, but would love to stay here again for sure.


----------



## Nonsuch

czmom said:


> We just got back from a week long stay in room 5504. WOW- what an amazing view! We booked 11 months out, requested our room numbers at that time, and checked in at 7:30 AM. Our room was ready around 1:00 that day and we got our 2nd choice (after 6504 of course)...


Earliest booking seems to help with room requests


----------



## minniecarousel

Nope! Earliest booking didn't help us. We own at VGC, booked a 2 bedroom at 11 months, requesting a Park view. Apparently, since we checked in on a Monday, we messed up their room assigning window and we got a view of the Redwood Trails, which to me, isn't a Park view. When I called to the desk, they claimed there was nothing else available. They said they have to carefully match up check-ins with check-outs since the property is so small. I was bitterly disappointed. I got over it - just a major bummer at first.


----------



## Nonsuch

minniecarousel said:


> Nope! Earliest booking didn't help us. We own at VGC, booked a 2 bedroom at 11 months, requesting a Park view. Apparently, since we checked in on a Monday, we messed up their room assigning window and we got a view of the Redwood Trails, which to me, isn't a Park view.


Bummer you were disappointed, however I would consider a view of Redwood Creek as Park View.  While Paradise Pier View would be my first choice, I would prefer Redwood Creek to Pool View (and I have had all the views).  It's hard to say how much Monday check-in is a factor, since villas must be assigned several days in advance (likely a week or more).

Did you provide a list of specific villa numbers with your view request?
Were you in a lock-off or dedicated?  What floor?
-- Sorry about all the questions, but more information might help everyone (or at least me) with future requests.



minniecarousel said:


> ...When I called to the desk, they claimed there was nothing else available. They said they have to carefully match up check-ins with check-outs since the property is so small...


VGC are generally close to 100% occupancy, so it is likely the front desk could not move you.


----------



## cseca

Does anybody know what type of coffee filter we need to bring for our stay?
We will be staying in the GV.
Thanks a bunches!


----------



## Nonsuch

cseca said:


> Does anybody know what type of coffee filter we need to bring for our stay?
> We will be staying in the GV.


The GV has a 12 cup Cuisinart that uses cone filters, while all other villas use flat bottom baskets.
I usually bring both types


----------



## cseca

Nonsuch said:


> The GV has a 12 cup Cuisinart that uses cone filters, while all other villas use flat bottom baskets.
> I usually bring both types



Thank you!!!


----------



## Doug7856

We are very excited because we were successful in booking a studio for six consecutive nights this summer! The last time my wife and I visited Disneyland was during the initial construction of Disney California Adventure, so it's been awhile! 

Thanks so much for sharing the great tips and recommendations. We have requested a high floor and a theme park view, but we'll be happy with any view - even a pool view. We have two kids who will be 6 and 12 at the time of travel.

We are thinking of going to the Storytellers breakfast one day of our trip. Any thoughts on this dining experience? We're really looking forward to experiencing Disneyland and the convenience of the closeness of the parks!


----------



## sandysue

We love Storytellers and went the first morning we arrived on the red eye. Make sure to watch Brother Bear and Pocahontas so you will know the forrest characters. Food was good too.
We also did a lunch, non-buffet and the choices were fresh and healthy.


----------



## Doug7856

sandysue said:


> We love Storytellers and went the first morning we arrived on the red eye. Make sure to watch Brother Bear and Pocahontas so you will know the forrest characters. Food was good too.
> We also did a lunch, non-buffet and the choices were fresh and healthy.



What characters are at the breakfast? It appears to include Chip & Dale and Meeko. Any others?


----------



## sandysue

We saw Kenai and Koda and Braer Bear. That was back in 2011.


----------



## Snurk71

Doug7856 said:
			
		

> What characters are at the breakfast? It appears to include Chip & Dale and Meeko. Any others?



We've seen Pluto a few times too.


----------



## thewesterberg

While I've been to DLR 4 times, it has been in conjunction with work conference held at the Hyatt down the street (and one family trip, staying off-site) but that's all going to change in a couple if weeks!  We were looking at going in January but everything was booked. Just happened to look last week and the two nights we needed opened up for a studio, which is what we wanted!  Can't wait to stay at VGC!  Thanks for all the great info in this thread!


----------



## sandysue

Put in our room request for a PP park view. Crossing fingers...


----------



## Nonsuch

DW and I had a nice visit to the parks last weekend 

Checked in at 2:30PM on Friday (the 13th).  The reservation was made slightly more that 7 months in advance.  The assigned villa was a Pool view (5507) which was not on my list (emailed to Member Services).


> Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
> The room order of preference is: 6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508,
> 3502, 5514, 4514, 3514, 2522, 2508, 2502, 2514


I requested a change, and was moved to 4514.  Although I prefer looking a Paradise Pier, DW loves the view of trees 





Although only one floor higher, 5514 has a much better view.
(from a previous visit)


----------



## Nonsuch

DW claims I bring too much "stuff" to VGC, but I can now claim to travel "light" compared to this group.  
A bellman was pushing these 2 carts off the elevator, and also needed go back for a third cart


----------



## czmom

*Nonsuch*-  I love your stuffed Olaf in the window. When we were there a few weeks ago, my son just HAD to have that stuffed one...and not the one that sings. They were out everywhere! I think we looked in every single store. Fortunately, one place I asked had the last one hidden behind the counter and my little boy was so very happy. 

Does anyone know if D23 makes VGC impossible to get into at 7 months? I just realized when we are hoping to go back (August 2015) is the same time D23 was this year. If so, might have to rent from an owner again. Or convince DH to buy there....


----------



## franandaj

czmom said:


> *Nonsuch*-  I love your stuffed Olaf in the window. When we were there a few weeks ago, my son just HAD to have that stuffed one...and not the one that sings. They were out everywhere! I think we looked in every single store. Fortunately, one place I asked had the last one hidden behind the counter and my little boy was so very happy.
> 
> Does anyone know if D23 makes VGC impossible to get into at 7 months? I just realized when we are hoping to go back (August 2015) is the same time D23 was this year. If so, might have to rent from an owner again. Or convince DH to buy there....



Do you mean the biannual Expo? It does fill up quickly at that time. I believe some people got in at 7 months, but they might have been arriving earlier than the start of the Expo. 

We always use our Hilton miles to stay there during the Expo because it is the absolute closest place to stay. Depending on your expo strategy that may or may not matter to you, but for us it is key.

Hmmm since F&Wdoesn't seem to be coming back. I might start thinking about renting out some of my points.


----------



## wdw1014

:I just had to share my good luck. A little background first. We live in Washington IL. On Nov. 17th of this year a tornado went through our town. Our home has some damage, but we were able to live in it. We were one of the fortunate families. So many friends lost everything. Anyway, I needed to make reservations at VGC, right after this happened and of course there was no internet service in our area.  I decided when my 7 month window opened that my best bet was to drive about 15 minutes away to a Starbucks and be there when member services opened in order to have a chance at getting a reservation. I tried this plan for two mornings with no luck. Although I did put in a waitlist I was pretty sure my chances of it coming through were very slim. Well, on Christmas morning I decided to check my email and there it was, a email from DVC. What a great Christmas gift, my waitlist had come through. So we will be staying in a 2 bedroom in June.  I can't wait for the fun to begin.


----------



## czmom

franandaj said:


> Do you mean the biannual Expo? It does fill up quickly at that time. I believe some people got in at 7 months, but they might have been arriving earlier than the start of the Expo.
> 
> We always use our Hilton miles to stay there during the Expo because it is the absolute closest place to stay. Depending on your expo strategy that may or may not matter to you, but for us it is key.
> 
> Hmmm since F&Wdoesn't seem to be coming back. I might start thinking about renting out some of my points.



Yes, the D23 expo that was in 2013. I believe it will be back in Anaheim in 2015. We are not planning to attend, just spend a week at the parks around the same time. I think we would be arriving on the Sunday that the expo ends. 
I would much rather use my own points, but given the situation I think it may be risky to wait until 7 months.


----------



## PoohsFan1

wdw1014 said:


> :I just had to share my good luck. A little background first. We live in Washington IL. On Nov. 17th of this year a tornado went through our town. Our home has some damage, but we were able to live in it. We were one of the fortunate families. So many friends lost everything. Anyway, I needed to make reservations at VGC, right after this happened and of course there was no internet service in our area.  I decided when my 7 month window opened that my best bet was to drive about 15 minutes away to a Starbucks and be there when member services opened in order to have a chance at getting a reservation. I tried this plan for two mornings with no luck. Although I did put in a waitlist I was pretty sure my chances of it coming through were very slim. Well, on Christmas morning I decided to check my email and there it was, a email from DVC. What a great Christmas gift, my waitlist had come through. So we will be staying in a 2 bedroom in June.  I can't wait for the fun to begin.



That is awesome and congrats on your waitlist coming through.  We live in Illinois (Southwest side of Chicago) so I am well aware of the troubles that Washington IL has been facing.  Talk about a Christmas miracle for someone who surely deserves it after what you and your family had gone through .


----------



## ludari

Me and my visiting friend spent 15 hours at DLR and DCA on December 29 and had the best time.  We basically closed down the park and missed opening the park by one hour.  Anyhow, it was so convenient to be able to just walk into VGC after this long day and just crash. This is the second time my friend stayed with me at a DVC resort and she's really interested in purchasing soon. I think the hard part for her will be selecting a resort. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Meemoo

Hey there,

I was wondering if any of you could offer your recommendations on the best time of the year to score 7-8 nights in a studio at Grand Californian Villas booking at the 7 month mark? Would late November be a possibility?


----------



## jerseygal

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND YOURS! MAY 2014 BE A YEAR OF MUCH LESS DESPAIR!

I just read your post...It brought "tears to my eyes".....Yes, there are 
Christmas Miracles!

I hope that you and your family ENJOY YOUR JUNE TRIP!!!!!

GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IN THE COMING YEAR!


----------



## wdw1014

Jerseygal and Poohsfan thank-you for the kind words and understanding. Washington is a strong little town and we will pull through. The vacation I have been planning for over a year now is just the distraction I need. Hope you and your families have a great 2014. Happy New Year!


----------



## mickeymom629

Happy New Year everyone! 

Thinking ahead to 2016, I'd love to book a grand villa for either January (worried about all the refurbs, though), end of May or some time in the summer.  

What are my chances @ booking a grand villa at the 7 month mark?  Also, I would love to get the HA one because of the view.


----------



## DebbieB

franandaj said:


> Do you mean the biannual Expo? It does fill up quickly at that time. I believe some people got in at 7 months, but they might have been arriving earlier than the start of the Expo.
> 
> We always use our Hilton miles to stay there during the Expo because it is the absolute closest place to stay. Depending on your expo strategy that may or may not matter to you, but for us it is key.
> 
> Hmmm since F&Wdoesn't seem to be coming back. I might start thinking about renting out some of my points.



I got a 1 bedroom from Sunday to Wednesday nights before D23 last August at 7 months.  I'm not sure if I could have got more nights, we planned to move to PPH on Thursday.


----------



## Nonsuch

mickeymom629 said:


> Thinking ahead to 2016, I'd love to book a grand villa for either January (worried about all the refurbs, though), end of May or some time in the summer.  What are my chances @ booking a grand villa at the 7 month mark?  Also, I would love to get the HA one because of the view.


2016, that's planning ahead!  The GV has a great view of WOC, and January is a common time for WOC refurb. 

Booking HA will guarantee the Park View.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Nonsuch said:


> 2016, that's planning ahead!  The GV has a great view of WOC, and January is a common time for WOC refurb.
> 
> Booking HA will guarantee the Park View.




When booking for myself (at 7 months and much less sometimes) I have seen the GV available, but usually for not more than 2 nights in a row.  But that does not mean it is not possible of course!)


----------



## lwanthony

So my wife and I have been thinking about joining DVC for a few years now. We have on average been going to Disneyland every other year or so and see ourselves doing that forever. 
     I think I have her convinced that DVC is the way to go and a re-sale purchase at the VGC would be perfect for us. But here is the catch.....
     She will not commit until we try it out first IE: rent points for our next stay and see how we like it.
    We will be going November 30th - Dec 5th of 2014 and are just starting to look into rental of points. Can any one here give us a little guidance? I have looked at a Davids, and we may go that direction, but would also rent privately if we found someone willing. My biggest issue right now is can we still get a studio even though the 11 month window is past by a few weeks? Also, since I want this to go perfect so the wife buys in, how can I make sure we get a perfect view of PP so she falls in love with it like I know she will?

Thanks for any advice, I need to get on the ball and make this happen!!!!! 

-Lane


----------



## mickeymom629

PatMcDuck said:


> When booking for myself (at 7 months and much less sometimes) I have seen the GV available, but usually for not more than 2 nights in a row.  But that does not mean it is not possible of course!)



Thanks!  

My kids are older (youngest in college) and last January we stayed in a BWV grand villa and it was soooo memorable!  DS24 lives in L.A. and I'm hoping to have enough points (banking and borrowing) to WOW them again.  Two of my kids have never been to CA or Disneyland, since they weren't able to go on the trip we made 2 years ago.  We had a fabulous 1 bedroom at VGC - loved every minute of our time there!  Would love to have 5 night in a grand villa in January (college son's time off), but it would stink to have major attractions closed.  

We definitely couldn't afford the points for a g.v. in the summer, so it would have to be a 2 bedroom and, possibly, a studio but I'm sure that's almost impossible too.


----------



## Nonsuch

lwanthony said:


> ...We will be going November 30th - Dec 5th of 2014 and are just starting to look into rental of points. Can any one here give us a little guidance? I have looked at a Davids, and we may go that direction, but would also rent privately if we found someone willing. My biggest issue right now is can we still get a studio even though the 11 month window is past by a few weeks? Also, since I want this to go perfect so the wife buys in, how can I make sure we get a perfect view of PP so she falls in love with it like I know she will?


All villa types are available for your dates (I just checked), but you should attempt to book ASAP.  I have never used Davids, but that would be the simplest solution.  Your days (Sunday to Friday) are the lowest point cost, but remember Fantasmic and Fireworks are only Fri/Sat/Sun nights.  Candlelight will likely be Dec 6-7.

Earliest booking seems to help room assignment, but there is no way to guarantee a "perfect view".  If you really want to impress your wife, consider booking a 1-bedroom (perhaps shorten your trip a day or two).

Although VGC is sold out, you might want to get on the waiting list to buy direct.  There is not a big price difference between buying resale and direct.


----------



## lwanthony

Thanks Nonsuch. I realize that Fantasmic will be only on the weekends during that time, which is why we will be arriving on Sunday. We will do the desert seating for Fantasmic that night. I thought about doing a one bedroom, but the price difference is almost double. 
    I didn't know there was a waiting list for buying direct. How does that work? Are people selling back to DVC? 

-Lane


----------



## laughinplace199

Calling tomorrow (my 7 month window) to try to book for August.  Wish me luck!


----------



## carissa1970

lwanthony said:


> Thanks Nonsuch. I realize that Fantasmic will be only on the weekends during that time, which is why we will be arriving on Sunday. We will do the desert seating for Fantasmic that night. I thought about doing a one bedroom, but the price difference is almost double. I didn't know there was a waiting list for buying direct. How does that work? Are people selling back to DVC?  -Lane



We've been told by our DVC rep several times that they have a waiting list, and it takes about 6 months to get what you want.  We've considered it many times!!


----------



## disneydenisel

carissa1970 said:


> We've been told by our DVC rep several times that they have a waiting list, and it takes about 6 months to get what you want.  We've considered it many times!!



We were on the waitlist for over 6 months and finally got our points in November!  It was a long wait!


----------



## carissa1970

disneydenisel said:


> We were on the waitlist for over 6 months and finally got our points in November!  It was a long wait!



Heavenly.  Still trying to convince the DH we need to get on the list.


----------



## XMom

Did you have to take the number of points in the contract or could you request a certain number of points since it's through Disney? We are looking to add on 60 or so points so we can get a 1 BR every September instead of a studio.


----------



## Pumpkin meme

loved our 9 day stay in feb 2013 @ GCV and are now waiting for sept to open up in our 7 mth window.....fingers crossed as we would really love to tour DL in weather that doesnt require scarves and beanies....

hurry up.....hurry up.....


----------



## Breyean

XMom said:


> Did you have to take the number of points in the contract or could you request a certain number of points since it's through Disney? We are looking to add on 60 or so points so we can get a 1 BR every September instead of a studio.



You tell Disney how many points you want. Unlike with resale, where sellers and buyers are locked into the # of points in the contract, once Disney takes back points through ROFR or foreclosure, they can, and do, split up those contracts into smaller (or combine into bigger) amounts to meet the wait list demands.

When we were on the list for VGC twice a couple of years ago, our guide even called us once to tell us they had just gotten a huge contract back in my UY and it would get us to the top of the list, maybe even get us our points.

Worked out fine for us. Good luck to you!


----------



## lwanthony

Okay first snag. The person I know that will rent points to me is not a VGC home owner. So...... we can only book at the 7 month window. Anybody have any incite as to if that would even be possible? Looking for Nov 30 - Dec 5th so 5 nights...... I can try Davids and book now, but the deal my friend is offering is a 50% or so savings over Davids.

Thanks for any info guys!!!!!!


----------



## Syndrome

lwanthony said:


> Okay first snag. The person I know that will rent points to me is not a VGC home owner. So...... we can only book at the 7 month window. Anybody have any incite as to if that would even be possible? Looking for Nov 30 - Dec 5th so 5 nights...... I can try Davids and book now, but the deal my friend is offering is a 50% or so savings over Davids.
> 
> Thanks for any info guys!!!!!!



We just rented points from a non VGC member. We arranged it so at EXACTLY the 7 month window, they booked our reservation for 5 nights in a 1 bdrm. They were on the phone at 8am EST. We had no trouble getting what we wanted, and this was for late Juy 2014. 
for Novemeber I think you have a good shot to get what you want from your friend, and save a lot of $$$. 
Check out ****** website to see your availabilty. It works very good with VGC. Right now all catagories for your dates have availabilty. 

Good Luck, 
Syndrome


----------



## Cinderpamela

lwanthony said:


> Okay first snag. The person I know that will rent points to me is not a VGC home owner. So...... we can only book at the 7 month window. Anybody have any incite as to if that would even be possible? Looking for Nov 30 - Dec 5th so 5 nights...... I can try Davids and book now, but the deal my friend is offering is a 50% or so savings over Davids.
> 
> Thanks for any info guys!!!!!!



The first week of December is actually a very popular time for DVC members to go.... it's certainly worth a shot to try. Make sure your owner is online and ready to book with Member Services right when the 7 month window opens up... but be sure to have a Plan B backup.

You did not mention what room category you are trying for but you should be aware that Studios can be the hardest to get.


----------



## jockotaco

I've gotten a 2 bedroom for the Saturday following Thanksgiving through Tuesday at 7 months.  It's possible but not guaranteed.   Have a backup plan or use David's and book right away.


----------



## sparkhill

I think you have a good shot at 7 months.  We just booked two 1BR's for those exact dates since we have some extended family joining us.  Hope to see you there!

David's does not often have VGC points so that may not even be a realistic option.  Good luck.



lwanthony said:


> Okay first snag. The person I know that will rent points to me is not a VGC home owner. So...... we can only book at the 7 month window. Anybody have any incite as to if that would even be possible? Looking for Nov 30 - Dec 5th so 5 nights...... I can try Davids and book now, but the deal my friend is offering is a 50% or so savings over Davids.
> 
> Thanks for any info guys!!!!!!


----------



## disneydenisel

XMom said:


> Did you have to take the number of points in the contract or could you request a certain number of points since it's through Disney? We are looking to add on 60 or so points so we can get a 1 BR every September instead of a studio.



We asked for a specific number of points and had to request a specific UY, too.  So you can only get on the list for a certain amount and UY and it will only match if that comes up.  When Disney buys back a contract, they can then split up the contract any way they want to, so if they buy back 160 points, they can offer it to the next people on the waitlist if it matches the UY and the people requested 50 points.  Then they will sell them 50 points and look at the next person on the list and if they wanted 110 or less and the same UY, they would offer it to them.  I think this applies to add-ons, whereas first time purchases probably have a minimum amount of points.  Add-ons have to be a minimum of 25.

The wait seemed long at the time, but we had offered on a number of contracts and been ROFR'd, so it was not so bad in the end.


----------



## disneydenisel

carissa1970 said:


> Heavenly.  Still trying to convince the DH we need to get on the list.



Getting on the list is easy, and you can always change your mind once your rep notifies you that the points are available.  I was told that the lists were so long, they weren't even taking credit card information anymore (they used to take this and then charge the deposit on it).  This may have changed since the last time I got on a waitlist, which was in December....


----------



## XMom

disneydenisel said:


> We asked for a specific number of points and had to request a specific UY, too.  So you can only get on the list for a certain amount and UY and it will only match if that comes up.  When Disney buys back a contract, they can then split up the contract any way they want to, so if they buy back 160 points, they can offer it to the next people on the waitlist if it matches the UY and the people requested 50 points.  Then they will sell them 50 points and look at the next person on the list and if they wanted 110 or less and the same UY, they would offer it to them.  I think this applies to add-ons, whereas first time purchases probably have a minimum amount of points.  Add-ons have to be a minimum of 25.
> 
> The wait seemed long at the time, but we had offered on a number of contracts and been ROFR'd, so it was not so bad in the end.



Thank you so much for that information.  We have 100 points there with a December use year and would like to add on either 60 or 80 so that we can stay in a 1br for our yearly visit Labor Day weekend.  My husband accidently booked a 1BR for this year not realizing that I got it from a waitlist last year.  Now we are short on points for the following year.  Guess we may just have to suck it up and stay off-site!


----------



## Nonsuch

disneydenisel said:


> We asked for a specific number of points and had to request a specific UY, too.  So you can only get on the list for a certain amount and UY and it will only match if that comes up.  When Disney buys back a contract, they can then split up the contract any way they want to, so if they buy back 160 points, they can offer it to the next people on the waitlist if it matches the UY and the people requested 50 points...


Although Disney can split the points, I wonder why they cannot also change the UY.  The distribution of points across UY at VGC is unpublished, and the small number of resold points would make very little difference.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> Although Disney can split the points, I wonder why they cannot also change the UY.  The distribution of points across UY at VGC is unpublished, and the small number of resold points would make very little difference.



When they declare units they also declare them into particular UY's.  How or why they decide on what UY that is is a mystery but it would become part of the declaration of the unit as a whole which is why I assume it could not be changed.  But points sold are a representation of a percentage of the resort - not a fixed item so if DVC wishes to place the points back in a pool and resell a different interest in the resort that's within their ability.


----------



## lwanthony

So we decided we couldn't risk the wait, so we found another DIS'er who could rent us points. Not sure if she cares or not so she will be un-named, but she has been awesome to work with and we are SO excited for our week at the VGC!!!!! We did ask for her to do a room request for us, but not sure how we did. we asked in order for rooms 6504,5504,4504,3504. After that we were not sure, so if you have any studio locations to suggest that would be super!!!!!


----------



## cseca

We came home from a wonderful trip at VGC for 5 nights during the busiest time of the year. We are blessed to have been able to try GV this time around. The resort is still great as usual but the GV room was a bit rundown I think.  Don't get me wrong we still loved the villa. We were even doubly blessed with the accessible room which means park view. But I was expecting a little more updated a little. 

I guess our last stay was at GFV so we were a bit spoiled with the newness.  I have to say everyone in our group were quite impressed with the view and villa. We were able to spend a good chunk of family time in our room. That was great. Everyone has space to stretch out and the kids had an absolute ball with the pool table. 
We had an extra room for our group but everyone ends up spending most of the time in the GV.  

Overall it was really an over the top trip for us. But DH and I are totally happy to be able to do that. No way would we be able to do something like this without DVC. My parents were so happy to be able to spend time with their grand kids everyday in the big room...    I really wish they would do no bit more updating though. I know that will costs us members more but it would have been worth it I think considering this is DL flagship hotel. 

 Anyways, Just want to share our experience this time around... GFV is really a great location. Glad we own there  even if it needs a bit more sprucing up.


----------



## kristinebarboza

anybody on this thread an owner of the grand californian villas that rents out their points
if so please pm me
thanks


----------



## Nonsuch

lwanthony said:


> ...we asked in order for rooms 6504,5504,4504,3504. After that we were not sure, so if you have any studio locations to suggest that would be super!!!!!


Those are the only studios with a view of WOC 

It's hard to say what is the best approach for room requests.  You could keep your list short, essentially an "all or nothing" strategy.  If you submit a longer list, that might actually reduce you chances of getting one of those 4 villas.

5510, 4510, 3510, have a Paradise Pier view, but not WOC.
5516, 4516, 3516, have a Redwood Creek view (and sunrise)
5509, 4509, 3509, have a Pool view


----------



## Nonsuch

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When they declare units they also declare them into particular UY's.  How or why they decide on what UY that is is a mystery but it would become part of the declaration of the unit as a whole which is why I assume it could not be changed...


Thanks for that clarification, makes (some) sense 
I might do some more research next month, after my non-Disney vacation.
VGC is divided into only 25 units, so I only need to determine the UY of each unit to know how all points are distributed.


----------



## sparkhill

cseca said:


> The resort is still great as usual but the GV room was a bit rundown I think.  Don't get me wrong we still loved the villa.



We stayed in the same room right after Thanksgiving and our impression was exactly the same. I was really surprised that the best room at VGC was a bit rundown.  I guess lots of people pack into these rooms causing much more wear than the one and two bedroom units. 

It was still an incredible opportunity to stay in the room and we will always have great memories.


----------



## cseca

sparkhill said:


> We stayed in the same room right after Thanksgiving and our impression was exactly the same. I was really surprised that the best room at VGC was a bit rundown.  I guess lots of people pack into these rooms causing much more wear than the one and two bedroom units.  It was still an incredible opportunity to stay in the room and we will always have great memories.



The WOC view every night was pretty credible wasn't it?


----------



## Nonsuch

cseca said:


> ...The resort is still great as usual but the GV room was a bit rundown I think.





sparkhill said:


> We stayed in the same room right after Thanksgiving and our impression was exactly the same. I was really surprised that the best room at VGC was a bit rundown.  I guess lots of people pack into these rooms causing much more wear than the one and two bedroom units.


That's rather sad news 
Perhaps not enough time is allowed to properly clean the GV, also the high points cost results in many short visits.

The 1-bedroom villas seem to be holding up quite well, I have not noticed much "wear and tear"


----------



## Syndrome

Nonsuch said:


> The 1-bedroom villas seem to be holding up quite well, I have not noticed much "wear and tear"



Thats good news 
We have a 1 bdrm reserved for 5 nights in July ! Cant wait !!! 
The only requests we made were a high floor and park view .


----------



## lwanthony

So, now that I have rented points for VGC and have a confirmation # I have a question. In the past if I made a regular reservation I would take advantage of vacation planning at the hotel and have them help with tickets, tours, dining reservations, Fantasmic desert seating, in room celebrations etc..... Can I still do that as a renter? I mean, I have a confirmation number and a reservation under my name, but will they even talk to me if I am not the owner?

-Lane


----------



## aymekae

Getting super excited! We leave tomorrow (though don't check in till Thursday). I have a few last minute questions (as per my usual!)


When registering for Vons.com for grocery delivery, what address/phone number do I use? My own didn't work.
We have two 2-bdr villas, and 3 babies/toddlers who need pack and plays. I'm assuming there is only 1 in a villa, and we'll need to request the 3rd? Do I do this at check-in?
If we drop off our bags with bell services in the morning, how does it work? Do we call them when we're in the room for bag delivery? How much should we tip?
I have extended family joining us. If they want to take advantage of merchandise delivery to the resort, can they do that without using their room key to charge it to? And if not, can they put their own credit card for their room key so it doesn't get charged to us (the members)?


----------



## pharm55

aymekae said:


> Getting super excited! We leave tomorrow (though don't check in till Thursday). I have a few last minute questions (as per my usual!)
> 
> 
> When registering for Vons.com for grocery delivery, what address/phone number do I use? My own didn't work


When I was there in August I used the address of the GCH - re phone number - I used my cell - one thing though they were supposed to deliver between 6-7pm BUT actually showed up 3 hours or so early before we arrived. I got a call on my cell from bell services at VGC to let me know and they wanted to know when I would be arriving. They just kept the food in the fridge/ freezer etc as appropriate.


----------



## pharm55

Nonsuch said:


> 2016, that's planning ahead!  The GV has a great view of WOC, and January is a common time for WOC refurb.
> 
> Booking HA will guarantee the Park View.



What does HA stand for?


----------



## disneydenisel

pharm55 said:


> What does HA stand for?



Guessing it means that it is an "accessible" room?


----------



## Nonsuch

pharm55 said:


> What does HA stand for?


Handicap Accessible 
There are 4 HA villas, one of each type.  Booking HA is a guarantee, not a request.


----------



## Nonsuch

aymekae said:


> We have two 2-bdr villas, and 3 babies/toddlers who need pack and plays. I'm assuming there is only 1 in a villa, and we'll need to request the 3rd? Do I do this at check-in?


Ask which phone number to call while you check in, then call when you are in the room.


aymekae said:


> If we drop off our bags with bell services in the morning, how does it work? Do we call them when we're in the room for bag delivery? How much should we tip?


When you arrive a bellman will unload your car and store your luggage.  Leave your car in front of the hotel while checking in, then use your room key to self-park.  You will receive a text when your room is ready, call bell services when you are in your room.
I tip $1/bag when arriving, and also when the bags arrive at the room.  It is generally a different bellman, so I like to tip both (although it is common practice to only tip the delivery).


----------



## Breyean

Just got back from a 1 night stay at VGC (wanted a room just the night before the Tinkerbell 10K this past weekend). Made no room requests, as it was only for 1 night, yet got 5502. Amazing!

It was already getting dark by the time we checked in, and I had never looked at them in detail before, but we're going for a week next month along with another family, and thought a cookout might be nice one night.

Even though I went down to check out the grills, it was too dark to really see much, so I figured I'd ask here. Does anyone know the deal with these? Do you have to reserve them? What do you need to use them (we'll have cars so getting to a store isn't an issue)?

Thanks.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Breyean said:


> Just got back from a 1 night stay at VGC (wanted a room just the night before the Tinkerbell 10K this past weekend). Made no room requests, as it was only for 1 night, yet got 5502. Amazing!
> 
> It was already getting dark by the time we checked in, and I had never looked at them in detail before, but we're going for a week next month along with another family, and thought a cookout might be nice one night.
> 
> Even though I went down to check out the grills, it was too dark to really see much, so I figured I'd ask here. Does anyone know the deal with these? Do you have to reserve them? What do you need to use them (we'll have cars so getting to a store isn't an issue)?
> 
> Thanks.



You don't reserve them.  They are on a first come basis.  You can check out grilling tools at the desk on the left as you leave the lobby and head to the villas wing.  It is the same place you check out DVDs.  

We have used them quite a bit in the past and in our experience, they don't get much use.


----------



## Breyean

boiseflyfisher said:


> You don't reserve them.  They are on a first come basis.  You can check out grilling tools at the desk on the left as you leave the lobby and head to the villas wing.  It is the same place you check out DVDs.
> 
> We have used them quite a bit in the past and in our experience, they don't get much use.



Thanks. A silly follow up - do you need charcoal or are they set to go as is?


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Breyean said:


> Thanks. A silly follow up - do you need charcoal or are they set to go as is?



They are gas grills, so no charcoal needed.


----------



## Doug7856

boiseflyfisher said:


> You don't reserve them.  They are on a first come basis.  You can check out grilling tools at the desk on the left as you leave the lobby and head to the villas wing.  It is the same place you check out DVDs.
> 
> We have used them quite a bit in the past and in our experience, they don't get much use.



Thanks for posting this information! We art staying in a studio in July and thought that this would be a good lunch option!


----------



## Breyean

boiseflyfisher said:


> They are gas grills, so no charcoal needed.



Thanks again. Sort of thought so, but it was pretty dark and I couldn't be sure.

I was wondering, has anyone who has stayed there lately run into these two things I noticed in my big one night stay? First, are they taking bulbs out of lamps to save power? Went to read in the master and on my side there was only one bulb in the lamp made for two. So I took one from another lamp, but last time we were in a one bedroom, a whole lamp was missing on one of the tables in the living room. I thought maybe they are cutting back?

Second, I must have done something wrong, because on the tv in both rooms I could only get channels 39-48, I think. I believe 39 was a Direct TV channel guide, but only channels through 48 came in. The rest, both standard and HD, showed the channel name along with the number as I scrolled through, but there were no pictures. Not even on the dozen or do Disney channels showing promos for DVC, cruses, the parks, etc.

Since I was only there one night, and after the race was intent on getting out of the room ASAP to do some park going, I never really thought of going to the desk to ask. But for my next week long stay coming up next month, I would definitely ask about this stuff, but don't want to look foolish if I've been missing something obvious.


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

Breyean said:


> Just got back from a 1 night stay at VGC (wanted a room just the night before the Tinkerbell 10K this past weekend). Made no room requests, as it was only for 1 night, yet got 5502. Amazing!
> 
> It was already getting dark by the time we checked in, and I had never looked at them in detail before, but we're going for a week next month along with another family, and thought a cookout might be nice one night.
> 
> Even though I went down to check out the grills, it was too dark to really see much, so I figured I'd ask here. Does anyone know the deal with these? Do you have to reserve them? What do you need to use them (we'll have cars so getting to a store isn't an issue)?
> 
> Thanks.



We just used them a couple weeks ago. They are like brand new gas grills. In fact, upon asking about them at check in, it took two cast members to tell us how to get to them. Then while grilling my husband was told by another cast member that he never saw anyone ever use them. It worked out perfect for us. We grilled hamburgers and chicken and had them for a quick meal during the week. They have lights if you grill at night. Enjoy!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

DISNEYFOURME said:


> We just used them a couple weeks ago. They are like brand new gas grills. In fact, upon asking about them at check in, it took two cast members to tell us how to get to them. Then while grilling my husband was told by another cast member that he never saw anyone ever use them. It worked out perfect for us. We grilled hamburgers and chicken and had them for a quick meal during the week. They have lights if you grill at night. Enjoy!!




I rode the elevator up at VGC with a man holding a platter of fleshly grilled steaks oh boy they smelled great.

Is there a grocery store near DL, I will have a car, and want to pick up some items, maybe on my way to check in.  Or does everyone use Vons?


----------



## cseca

PatMcDuck said:


> I rode the elevator up at VGC with a man holding a platter of fleshly grilled steaks&#133;&#133; oh boy they smelled great.  Is there a grocery store near DL, I will have a car, and want to pick up some items, maybe on my way to check in.  Or does everyone use Vons?



Yum!!!!!

We used Von's a couple years ago and liked it


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

PatMcDuck said:


> I rode the elevator up at VGC with a man holding a platter of fleshly grilled steaks oh boy they smelled great.
> 
> Is there a grocery store near DL, I will have a car, and want to pick up some items, maybe on my way to check in.  Or does everyone use Vons?



We didn't have a car so we used Von's both times we stayed at VGC and highly recommend them. When we went online and signed up they offered free delivery and gave us a few free items (case of water, paper towels).


----------



## PatMcDuck

DISNEYFOURME said:


> We didn't have a car so we used Von's both times we stayed at VGC and highly recommend them. When we went online and signed up they offered free delivery and gave us a few free items (case of water, paper towels).




Yes, I saw the offer for free delivery and may try that. Seems weird to order food for delivery, but will help me out so I may do it.  It is just me and DS (adult with special needs), it would be great not to drag him thru a store after the long flight from the east coast, and drive over from LAX.


----------



## Eosphotog

We're renting DVC next week (can't wait!!!).  We noticed there are washers and dryers in the units.  What are the options for getting detergent?  We would only need to run a few loads and don't need to buy an entire bottle of detergent.

Also someone asked about a nearby grocery store.  We're not from California, so we're not familiar with the store brands.  Looks like Vons and a Super Walmart are relatively nearby.  We'll need fresh fruit, breakfast items, snacks for the park, sodas, etc.


----------



## sparkhill

PatMcDuck said:


> Yes, I saw the offer for free delivery and may try that. Seems weird to order food for delivery, but will help me out so I may do it.  It is just me and DS (adult with special needs), it would be great not to drag him thru a store after the long flight from the east coast, and drive over from LAX.



Everybody travels differently, but we usually just stay at the park the entire time so a rental car makes little sense for us.  Lately, we have just been getting a car/SUV from Mona Lisa Limo as transport from LAX to VGC.  The rental car shuttles are a bit of a hassle at LAX.  We order groceries to be delivered from Von's, which the bellmen store in the walk-in refrigerator until your room is ready.  We leave our bags with the bellman and hit the park until our room is ready.  Once in the room, your luggage and groceries are brought up.  It really limits the hassle.

With a special needs adult, a chauffeured car and grocery delivery might be worth considering.


----------



## ludari

I was at the VGC from Thursday (1/16) to Monday (1/20) for Tinker Bell Marathon weekend. My stay started out a little rough but resort guest services made it right when they really didn't have to.  I was very happy from that point forward for everything guest services did to make my stay enjoyable.


----------



## the donut

Breyean said:


> Just got back from a 1 night stay at VGC (wanted a room just the night before the Tinkerbell 10K this past weekend). Made no room requests, as it was only for 1 night, yet got 5502. Amazing!
> 
> It was already getting dark by the time we checked in, and I had never looked at them in detail before, but we're going for a week next month along with another family, and thought a cookout might be nice one night.
> 
> Even though I went down to check out the grills, it was too dark to really see much, so I figured I'd ask here. Does anyone know the deal with these? Do you have to reserve them? What do you need to use them (we'll have cars so getting to a store isn't an issue)?
> 
> Thanks.



We love the grills!  If you're a fan of Korean BBQ, Garden Grove (about 15 minutes away) has great Korean groceries with marinated meats ready to go.  They also have all the veggie side dishes.  Make some rice, and you have a complete Korean dinner.  You do have to be prepared for all the people staying in the rooms over the grills to come out and ask you what the heck you're grilling that smells so good...  You end up with a lot of new friends, especially if you're willing to give out samples.

Even though they're first come first serve, we've never had to wait for a grill.


----------



## thewesterberg

That area out by the grills is a great place to sit while doing laundry (the laundry room is right inside the doors). One of a happy memories from our trip a couple of weeks ago... While my laundry was washing one night I went out there. I was all by myself. I sat out there all by myself, reading on my iPad. DCA had closed but the music and ride lights were on.  Perfect setting. Wish doing laundry was always that enjoyable.


----------



## PatMcDuck

sparkhill said:


> Everybody travels differently, but we usually just stay at the park the entire time so a rental car makes little sense for us.  Lately, we have just been getting a car/SUV from Mona Lisa Limo as transport from LAX to VGC.  The rental car shuttles are a bit of a hassle at LAX.  We order groceries to be delivered from Von's, which the bellmen store in the walk-in refrigerator until your room is ready.  We leave our bags with the bellman and hit the park until our room is ready.  Once in the room, your luggage and groceries are brought up.  It really limits the hassle.
> 
> With a special needs adult, a chauffeured car and grocery delivery might be worth considering.



I end up with a car because I usually take one day to go to Burbank/Hollywood.  And to do some nearby cast member shopping.  This will be the first time renting a car at DL with my son though, last time we did the DL bus.  Getting my son, his large Convaid chair, and all our luggage on and off a rental car shuttle gives me nightmares, but we will manage somehow.  (we sometimes have to rely on the kindness of strangers).

But for groceries, I think delivery is the way to go this time.  We go next month, when do you place the order, can you do it a few weeks early, or just the day before or something?  thanks!


----------



## sparkhill

PatMcDuck said:


> But for groceries, I think delivery is the way to go this time.  We go next month, when do you place the order, can you do it a few weeks early, or just the day before or something?  thanks!



You are better off ordering at least a couple of days in advance to maximize your choices of delivery times.  There is also a nice Target with groceries a short drive from the hotel, so that is an option.


----------



## Dvc808

Just coming on board to say we stayed at vgc last oct and loved it so much, we bought resale! It was just convenient to have the room that close to the park. And the hotel itself is beautiful. We stayed in one bedroom and it was larger than Aulani one bedroom. My family of 4 was more than comfortable. Can't wait to return.


----------



## Cinderpamela

Dvc808 said:


> Just coming on board to say we stayed at vgc last oct and loved it so much, we bought resale! It was just convenient to have the room that close to the park. And the hotel itself is beautiful. We stayed in one bedroom and it was larger than Aulani one bedroom. My family of 4 was more than comfortable. Can't wait to return.



Congrats on getting VGC resale!
Agreed Dvc808, the VGC 1 bedrooms have the best layout of pretty much all the DVC 1 bedrooms imo. We loved that it had the 2nd bathroom for our 2 boys to get ready in the morning, while we had the master bathroom to ourselves. It is a great feature and I was sad that they did not do something more similar to it for Aulani.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Cinderpamela said:


> Congrats on getting VGC resale!
> Agreed Dvc808, the VGC 1 bedrooms have the best layout of pretty much all the DVC 1 bedrooms imo. We loved that it had the 2nd bathroom for our 2 boys to get ready in the morning, while we had the master bathroom to ourselves. It is a great feature and I was sad that they did not do something more similar to it for Aulani.



I am laughing outloud  because I forgot that the VGC 1BR had the 2 bathrooms.  And I have a 1BR booked for next month.  Yay.  (I usually have a studio at VGC, and more often stay at WDW DVCs where only a couple of them have that 2nd bath).  

I was shocked they did not put a 2nd bathroom in the VGF 1BRs, they really should have done that for such a luxury resort.


----------



## AZMermaid

Dvc808 said:


> Just coming on board to say we stayed at vgc last oct and loved it so much, we bought resale! It was just convenient to have the room that close to the park. And the hotel itself is beautiful. We stayed in one bedroom and it was larger than Aulani one bedroom. My family of 4 was more than comfortable. Can't wait to return.



We are a family of 4 and are also total 1 BR people. Congrats!! How long did it take for you to buy resale? We are looking to add on about 100 pts at VGC in about a year or so- once our kids get closer to school age. We figure once they are in school, our travel dates are more limited so we want that 11 month window at VGC.


----------



## jerseygal

Would be perfect for our 2 older boys, 2 baths total!

Question....What is the bedding configuration in LR?  Sofabed, double and a single sleeper chair in the LR??????

We would be doing a 5 night stay and probably 3 nights off property maybe in Huntington Beach...Probably the Hyatt Huntington Beach...LOOKS AWESOME!We stayed at Grand Californian Resort right before opening of VGC! HAD SUCH AN AWESOME TIME! Did a day trip to Huntington Beach and the Hyatt looked pretty awesome...

Concerned about the whether the sleeper chair and sofabed are comfortable?
Thought I saw something saying the sofa bed was VERY UNCOMFORTABLE...
We usually do 2 BR, but thought we might save some points if the bedding was adequate! 

Thanks for any input about the sleeper sofa and the sleeper chair!


----------



## Cinderpamela

jerseygal said:


> Would be perfect for our 2 older boys, 2 baths total!
> 
> Question....What is the bedding configuration in LR?  Sofabed, double and a single sleeper chair in the LR??????
> 
> We would be doing a 5 night stay and probably 3 nights off property maybe in Huntington Beach...Probably the Hyatt Huntington Beach...LOOKS AWESOME!We stayed at Grand Californian Resort right before opening of VGC! HAD SUCH AN AWESOME TIME! Did a day trip to Huntington Beach and the Hyatt looked pretty awesome...
> 
> Concerned about the whether the sleeper chair and sofabed are comfortable?
> Thought I saw something saying the sofa bed was VERY UNCOMFORTABLE...
> We usually do 2 BR, but thought we might save some points if the bedding was adequate!
> 
> Thanks for any input about the sleeper sofa and the sleeper chair!



At the VGC the one bedroom living room does not have a sleeper chair, it has a pull down Murphy Bed that is below the television.

It is the same type as the pull downs in the new VGF studios, and also the same as the ones in the Aulani 1 bedrooms.

My DS (12) and about 5'2" said it was super comfy!! Its about the size of a twin mattress.... just a bit smaller.

There is also a queen sleeper sofa and a kitchen with an island, along with a large table with a seating booth area.

The floorplans can be found over on dvcnews .com


----------



## disneydenisel

Dvc808 said:


> Just coming on board to say we stayed at vgc last oct and loved it so much, we bought resale! It was just convenient to have the room that close to the park. And the hotel itself is beautiful. We stayed in one bedroom and it was larger than Aulani one bedroom. My family of 4 was more than comfortable. Can't wait to return.



I agree !  We had to book a two-bedroom at Aulani because we love the two bathrooms in the one-bedroom at VGC.  Loved the two-bedroom at Aulani--huge--but had to use a bunch of points.  At VGC, we can get away with saving points.  Some day, I hope to book a two-bedroom and have three bathrooms!

Congratulations on your VGC resale !


----------



## sechelt

jerseygal said:


> Concerned about the whether the sleeper chair and sofabed are comfortable?
> Thought I saw something saying the sofa bed was VERY UNCOMFORTABLE...
> We usually do 2 BR, but thought we might save some points if the bedding was adequate!
> 
> Thanks for any input about the sleeper sofa and the sleeper chair!



My adult son and three of his friends stayed in a studio last year, which meant they used the fold out couch.  When I asked our son about it, he said nobody complained about being uncomfortable.


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks!

Your replies are ALWAYS SO HELPFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethy

We leave tomorrow for VGC!  We've stayed there before but I have a few last minute logistics questions:

1.  For the first time ever we have invited some family friends to stay in the second bedroom of a 2 bed villa as our guests.  They arrive several hours after we do - late in the evening.  Do they need to check in at the front desk or can they come straight up to the room?  Will the front desk give me their keys?  It is a dedicated 2 bed so no separate entrance, fwiw.

2. I have a toddler and my life would be a tad easier if she couldn't open every door at will.  Are the door knobs lever style or round?  I can't remember.  I'm guessing the lever style which will not help me  - oh well.

I read elsewhere that the entrance to DCA will be closed   can anyone confirm?


----------



## Nonsuch

Bethy:
Make sure your friends are on the reservation and the may pickup keys at registration. After picking up keys, they may self park. 
Door locks are lever style, but there are high mounted safety locks.


----------



## bethy

Nonsuch said:


> Bethy:
> Make sure your friends are on the reservation and the may pickup keys at registration. After picking up keys, they may self park.
> Door locks are lever style, but there are high mounted safety locks.



Thanks so much!  I guess what I'm asking is when we check in earlier should we or could we collect their keys at that time also?  Or do they need to stop at the front desk first when they arrive much later in the evening.  We will already be up in the room.

They will be tired and it will be late and so it would be nice to save them that step.  Just wondering if they need to register ID or anything at the front desk.  

They are flying in and so no car and yes, their names are on the ressie.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

bethy said:


> Thanks so much!  I guess what I'm asking is when we check in earlier should we or could we collect their keys at that time also?  Or do they need to stop at the front desk first when they arrive much later in the evening.  We will already be up in the room.  They will be tired and it will be late and so it would be nice to save them that step.  Just wondering if they need to register ID or anything at the front desk.  They are flying in and so no car and yes, their names are on the ressie.


  You get all keys upon check in even if your room isn't ready or all parties aren't present (we travel as a family and routinely have the kids, other family members, etc go wander around because the wait at GCH is SO SO LONG- no really, we go there multiple times a year and I don't understand what takes so long!).


----------



## Dvc808

AZMermaid said:


> We are a family of 4 and are also total 1 BR people. Congrats!! How long did it take for you to buy resale? We are looking to add on about 100 pts at VGC in about a year or so- once our kids get closer to school age. We figure once they are in school, our travel dates are more limited so we want that 11 month window at VGC.



We started in dec with the process and finalizing purchase this very week! Cheehoo! I wanna go DL to vgc and use it already!


----------



## jerseygal

Congrats! Welcome Home!

With 2 School Age Children, I am certain that you will have many good years to enjoy! We have older kids, and we still do too! We are looking forward one day when our kids marry, to enjoying with our grandchildren!


----------



## AZMermaid

Dvc808 said:


> We started in dec with the process and finalizing purchase this very week! Cheehoo! I wanna go DL to vgc and use it already!



Wow! That's great and a lot faster than I thought. I figured we'd be waiting 6 months or more.


----------



## cherylp3

Note not looking to rent points - I just wanted to see how crazy the new race made grand cli  - nov 14-18 in a studio or a 1 bedroom - Sorry not my home resort!


----------



## Breyean

cherylp3 said:


> Note not looking to rent points - I just wanted to see how crazy the new race made grand cli  - nov 14-18 in a studio or a 1 bedroom - Sorry not my home resort!



The studios the night before the race are gone, in conjunction with the 2 bedroom lock offs, which take a studio and a 1 bedroom.

I grabbed a 1 bedroom for us for that week end.


----------



## cherylp3

thank you so much!


----------



## laughinplace199

Whooo Hooo!  My waitlist for August just came through today!


----------



## Breyean

laughinplace199 said:


> Whooo Hooo!  My waitlist for August just came through today!



Did it happen to be a studio for the 1/2 marathon weekend? I just canceled all nights except the Friday (we're just doing the 10K this time after my son won the Tinkerbell 10K last month). But we decided to do the new 1/2 in Nov and needed those points back!

If so, good for you. In any event, good for you.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Question for you VGC experts.  I was staying at VGC on DVC points (mine).  I thought DVC members on points got free valet?  Maybe that went away, I am not sure, as I usually prefer to self park at WDW and DL.

This time, at VGC,  I had my son with me.  He has special needs, uses a Convaid chair at the parks (like a WC), and has a handicapped parking placard.  The parking valet guys told me that with that placard, I get free parking. They DID say, the HC parking is right there, and pointed (I assume they meant it is not across the street like the self parking).  I said, ok, but they said, don't worry, WE will park it for you, no charge.  OK, sounds good to me.  We had luggage, and I had to manage DS and the WC as well.

At check in, they said yes, parking is free for HC parking.  OK.  I was there for 6 nights, and was billed for the valet for 6 nights.  I went to the desk about it when checking out.  (they removed the charges).  My question is about the policy here.  They said it is free HC parking, but not free valet parking, unless all the HC spots were taken. I said, well, I have no idea if they were taken, the valet guys just said they would park it for me.  The CM said, oh, that means that all the HC spaces WERE taken.  OK.  This is the questionable part for me.  The CM went on to say that is is my responsibility to CHECK the HC spaces each day, and IF I see an open space, to get my car from the valet, and park in a HC spot.  (I said, that might be sort of do-able, IF I had someone to watch my HC son while I did that).  But it was just the 2 of us, and I would have to load him in his WC, take him downstairs, get the car, put DS in the car, collapse his heavy chair, load it up, move the car, take out the chair, and return to the hotel.  And we went out and used the car a few times, so I would have to do this more than once, probably.  

I never heard of this policy at the DVC (or Disney resorts).  I did not argue about it, because they gave me a refund, and I was checking out, and just nodded and said ok when told all this.  It will be 2 years before I am back to DL with my special needs son, I was just curious about this, and wondering if I have it right.  Great stay, no major issues (except room assignment, but that as fixed after one night).


----------



## boscoj

Not sure about the HC parking policy but they unfortunately did away with the free valet parking for DVC members a few years ago....self parking is still free though.


----------



## franandaj

Technically, you are allowed to park in the HA spaces on a complimentary basis when staying at DVC.  Most of the time they are full and we have found that the Valets are more than happy to enact the ADA "free valet" for HA guests, sometimes even when the spots are not full.

Unfortunately they don't always communicate this to the front desk and unless you explain that you are enacting the ADA complimentary valet, they charge you and you have to fix it at the end of the visit.  I'm guessing that not all the clerks know about the ADA exception for valet parking either.

But people with HA plaques should not have to pay for Valet when staying at VGC.


----------



## Pooh2

franandaj said:


> Technically, you are allowed to park in the HA spaces on a complimentary basis when staying at DVC.  Most of the time they are full and we have found that the Valets are more than happy to enact the ADA "free valet" for HA guests, sometimes even when the spots are not full.
> 
> Unfortunately they don't always communicate this to the front desk and unless you explain that you are enacting the ADA complimentary valet, they charge you and you have to fix it at the end of the visit.  I'm guessing that not all the clerks know about the ADA exception for valet parking either.
> 
> But people with HA plaques should not have to pay for Valet when staying at VGC.



Is Handicapp parking free for anyone at the DVC resorts? I was hoping to rent points at GC and Aulani this fall, I do have a handicapp placard. 

 Do they have the same policy for those staying on property in the regular hotel rooms rather than the villas?


----------



## franandaj

Pooh2 said:


> Is Handicapp parking free for anyone at the DVC resorts? I was hoping to rent points at GC and Aulani this fall, I do have a handicapp placard.
> 
> Do they have the same policy for those staying on property in the regular hotel rooms rather than the villas?



Im not an authority on the issue, but I think its more of an ADA compliance than a Disney rule. You coukd call and ask to be sure, but I think as a courtesy they offer the complimentary valet for handicapped rather than actually offering enough actual spaces for the need.


----------



## PatMcDuck

My question was about having to check the HA spaces each day, and move my car.  I get why they would want me to do that, it is just that it would be difficult for me to do so, because I was the only one traveling with my special needs son.  

I had no issue with having to get my bill adjusted, I sort of expected to have to do that, they warned me to check my bill for that exact reason.

Next time I will discuss it at check in with the CM, to make sure I understand the policy exactly.  I love VGC, it was just a minor issue.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PatMcDuck said:


> My question was about having to check the HA spaces each day, and move my car.  I get why they would want me to do that, it is just that it would be difficult for me to do so, because I was the only one traveling with my special needs son.
> 
> I had no issue with having to get my bill adjusted, I sort of expected to have to do that, they warned me to check my bill for that exact reason.
> 
> Next time I will discuss it at check in with the CM, to make sure I understand the policy exactly.  I love VGC, it was just a minor issue.



I'm afraid I don't have experiences with this at VGC but it does not sound appropriate and I would definitely question and clarify next time.  I suspect you will have a different answer that you do not need to check.


----------



## Chereya

PatMcDuck said:


> My question was about having to check the HA spaces each day, and move my car.  I get why they would want me to do that, it is just that it would be difficult for me to do so, because I was the only one traveling with my special needs son.
> 
> I had no issue with having to get my bill adjusted, I sort of expected to have to do that, they warned me to check my bill for that exact reason.
> 
> Next time I will discuss it at check in with the CM, to make sure I understand the policy exactly.  I love VGC, it was just a minor issue.



I would write a letter, similar to the post when you first told us here at DISboards about your experience, and address it to the hotel manager of the Grand Californian.  They probably don't give the HA parking issue much thought.  If you clearly explain that their suggestion, that the onus of moving your car be on you, is not only disruptive to your enjoyment of your vacation but also logistically a huge burden they might understand the situation better through your eyes.  They ought to make it easier on their HA guests by offering complimentary Valet, without caveats, should a HA parking space not be available.


----------



## hjgaus

On such short notice to make use of our BORROWED 2015 points I found a couple of reservations for 1 nite studios for this fall. We have NEVER stayed in a studio before so what room #'s has the best view of WOC or in general "Park View" ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## hjgaus

On such short notice to make use of our BORROWED 2015 points I found a couple of reservations for 1 nite studios for this fall. We have NEVER stayed in a studio before so what room #'s has the best view of WOC or in general "Park View" ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## hjgaus

sorry.... double post!


----------



## carissa1970

hjgaus said:


> On such short notice to make use of our BORROWED 2015 points I found a couple of reservations for 1 nite studios for this fall. We have NEVER stayed in a studio before so what room #'s has the best view of WOC or in general "Park View" ? Thanks in advance.



We have only stayed in the studios there, and loved each one.  There was one in particular that had an amazing view.  I do not remember the number right now, but I think I posted it in this thread somewhere.  I got the number originally by calling the hotel directly to ask which rooms overlooked the park, and got the room the CM suggested as one of the best!


----------



## Nonsuch

hjgaus said:


> ...We have NEVER stayed in a studio before so what room #'s has the best view of WOC or in general "Park View" ?


Only 4 studios have a WOC view:  6504, 5504, 4504, 3504
x510 studios have a view of the Paradise Pier area, but WOC is blocked.
x516 studios have a view of Redwood Creek.



carissa1970 said:


> ... There was one in particular that had an amazing view.  I do not remember the number right now, but I think I posted it in this thread somewhere.


6504 has a 2 sided balcony


----------



## hjgaus

Thanks you carissa1970 & Nonsuch!  I shall ask but since these reservations were made so short notice (as for any I made THIS year) I'll may have to enjoy whatever rooms are available.


----------



## Nonsuch

hjgaus said:


> ...I shall ask but since these reservations were made so short notice (as for any I made THIS year) I'll may have to enjoy whatever rooms are available.


While it does seem that earliest reservation get priority, it can't hurt to make a request.
You could make the request for the 4 studios with a WOC view and hope for some pixie dust


----------



## BlazerFan

Breyean said:


> Did it happen to be a studio for the 1/2 marathon weekend? I just canceled all nights except the Friday (we're just doing the 10K this time after my son won the Tinkerbell 10K last month). But we decided to do the new 1/2 in Nov and needed those points back!  If so, good for you. In any event, good for you.



Congrats on your son's win!! 

I feel your pain with the points. I booked MLK weekend because the rumors I heard were that the next new race would take over that weekend. I was surprised to hear November so I had to borrow points to make a reservation. I hate to borrow


----------



## chrisaman

We just became members of vgc a few months ago and have our first Christmas grand cal stay booked. We are soooo excited. Looking forward to our first vgc stay.


----------



## bethy

BlazerFan said:


> Congrats on your son's win!!
> 
> I feel your pain with the points. I booked MLK weekend because the rumors I heard were that the next new race would take over that weekend. I was surprised to hear November so I had to borrow points to make a reservation. I hate to borrow



Our next trip is going to be over MLK weekend 2015.  We have VGC booked, too.  Where can I find out more info about the race?  Not because I want to run it - just so I can be prepared for how it might affect our trip.  I've never been there during a race before.


----------



## Breyean

BlazerFan said:


> Congrats on your son's win!!
> 
> I feel your pain with the points. I booked MLK weekend because the rumors I heard were that the next new race would take over that weekend. I was surprised to hear November so I had to borrow points to make a reservation. I hate to borrow



If I had current UY points I'd book Jan as well. But I'm well into borrowing even for the Nov race, and that's after cancelling all but 1 night for the Sep race!


----------



## BlazerFan

bethy said:


> Our next trip is going to be over MLK weekend 2015.  We have VGC booked, too.  Where can I find out more info about the race?  Not because I want to run it - just so I can be prepared for how it might affect our trip.  I've never been there during a race before.



No race has been announced yet. I'm just going with rumors that I heard that a new race would fill the slot.  The races are early but lots of runners will be in the parks after. If you go in early you should be able to get a lot accomplished before the parks fill up.


----------



## chrisaman

bethy said:


> Our next trip is going to be over MLK weekend 2015.  We have VGC booked, too.  Where can I find out more info about the race?  Not because I want to run it - just so I can be prepared for how it might affect our trip.  I've never been there during a race before.



It is looking like they are moving the tinker bell race to later in the year now that they are having the superhero race in November. There may not be a race on mlk. In my experience the park isn't very crowded the day of the race and the day after. I think most people are dead after and don't spend much time in the park. I know we just sit in the pool and hot tub after usually


----------



## taaren

Wondering if any of you VGC owners who are also California residents know ...

Last year we bought our Deluxe DLR AP's in June before the price change, put them on the monthly payment plan. When I got activated them in November they said we could have gotten the DVC discount ($20) and still done the monthly payment plan if we had bought them in person at the DLR ticket booths. Not going to happen since we live in NorCal, but good to know. (Still feel we had a good deal since we got the pre-price-raise price + monthly payments.)

With the DVC special, do you know if one can do monthly payments as a California resident? Can those be bought through DLR ticket booth or do they have to be bought through DVC? Its a $75 discount on the Deluxe AP's right?

DH just gave me the green light to buy APs renewals for when ours expire in November, so I'm thinking that buying them before the DVC deal expires 4/30 will be best ...


----------



## ACDSNY

I've been wondering the same thing about the AP,  but haven't had the time to call.


----------



## cml1010

Yes, with the DVC special you can do the monthly payments. I took care of it at the ticket counter.  When I inquired with Member Services I was told it wasn't possible, but I figured there had to be a way. I am glad I kept trying.


----------



## ACDSNY

cml1010 said:


> Yes, with the DVC special you can do the monthly payments. I took care of it at the ticket counter. When I inquired with Member Services I was told it wasn't possible, but I figured there had to be a way. I am glad I kept trying.



I'm not close enough to go to the ticket counter so sounds like that won't be possible for us.


----------



## cml1010

Try calling the AP line and keep trying until you get someone who knows how to do it then. It can't hurt to try.  Good luck!


----------



## ACDSNY

cml1010 said:


> Try calling the AP line and keep trying until you get someone who knows how to do it then. It can't hurt to try. Good luck!



I'll do that.


----------



## taaren

cml1010 said:


> Yes, with the DVC special you can do the monthly payments. I took care of it at the ticket counter.  When I inquired with Member Services I was told it wasn't possible, but I figured there had to be a way. I am glad I kept trying.



Thanks! I'll try calling DLR ticketing.


----------



## ACDSNY

taaren said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'll try calling DLR ticketing.



I was told it could only be done at a ticket booth.


----------



## PocahontasLookALike

Don't know if we lucked out or not but I scored a 2br at our 7 mos window. I'm so excited. I've never stayed at the DVC side at the GCH. last time I stayed there the DVC side was under construction so we we've always been In a standard room. 

I'm SO excited to have a washer and dryer and full kitchen in our room. I'm such a nerd but I don't mind laundry on vacation. With two VERY young babes, this will be so helpful. 

If we want views of woc, what rooms are good ones?

And is there really and difference between a dedicated 2br and a lock off?


----------



## Nonsuch

PocahontasLookALike said:


> ...With two VERY young babes, this will be so helpful.
> If we want views of woc, what rooms are good ones?


I would request:  6500, 5506, 5500, 4506, 4500, 3522, 3506, 3500
There have been reports of guests being disturbed by slamming doors accessing the 6th floor patio, so 6500 might be a poor choice if your young ones are sleeping in the guest bedroom (2 queens). 


PocahontasLookALike said:


> ...is there really and difference between a dedicated 2br and a lock off?


The second bedroom in a "lockoff" is a Studio:  queen bed, foldout couch, mini-kitchen (sink, microwave, small fridge, toaster, coffee maker...), and a regular entrance (from the hall).
The second bedroom in a "dedicated": 2 queen beds.

Lockoffs are more difficult to book, since Studios are the first to book at VGC.


----------



## PocahontasLookALike

Thank you!!! On your AMAZING maps the green 2brs are dedicated right? Lock offs are when they combine a 1br with a studio, yes?


----------



## Nonsuch

PocahontasLookALike said:


> ...On your AMAZING maps the green 2brs are dedicated right? Lock offs are when they combine a 1br with a studio, yes?


Correct on both


----------



## PocahontasLookALike

For a second I almost thought I had luck getting the 2br. But if this is the case then it looks like 2 br are the most abundant type of room. Considering they have dedicated and then can convert 1br and a studio. 

Either way I'm stoked to have gotten one. Now just hoping for a good view. I've seen woc of excellent seating but that was before children. Now that I have littles, making a late show isn't really possible so I'd be happy with any kind of view of the show from my room. Where I can wear stretchy pants. Lol.


----------



## BlazerFan

Nonsuch said:


> I would request:  6500, 5506, 5500, 4506, 4500, 3522, 3506, 3500 There have been reports of guests being disturbed by slamming doors accessing the 6th floor patio, so 6500 might be a poor choice if your young ones are sleeping in the guest bedroom (2 queens).  The second bedroom in a "lockoff" is a Studio:  queen bed, foldout couch, mini-kitchen (sink, microwave, small fridge, toaster, coffee maker...), and a regular entrance (from the hall). The second bedroom in a "dedicated": 2 queen beds.  Lockoffs are more difficult to book, since Studios are the first to book at VGC.



I would confirm the slamming doors in 6500. We were in 6500 for Tinker Bell weekend this year. Our DD(27) was sick on Sunday and Monday and spent much of both days in bed. She said the door sounded and felt like it was right next to her head every time it slammed shut. 

Great view but it's a downside. I prefer the 5th floor 2brs.


----------



## Nonsuch

BlazerFan said:


> ...She said the door sounded and felt like it was right next to her head every time it slammed shut.


Directly on the other side of the wall:


----------



## hjgaus

Getting excited for tomorrow - the first of our 5 stays for THIS year!!!  Thanks DVC for the park ticket discounts!! We have been missing " our home base ! "


----------



## Nonsuch

hjgaus said:


> Getting excited for tomorrow - the first of our 5 stays for THIS year!!!


Welcome home 
May you receive 6504


----------



## hjgaus

Nonsuch said:


> Welcome home
> May you receive 6504



Thank you so much Nonsuch!    Although if 6504 is the studio we won't be in it until our Sept & Oct. reservation!    We shall be in a 2 bedroom (I'll let you know which room it is when we get there) AND it's just me & a bunch of teens!    My husband is overseas for work so I invited my kids friends to stay the night.  They all have their own AP's so it shouldn't cost me to much...... I hope!    It's gonna be magical!! ixiedust:


----------



## hjgaus

Finally in the 2 bedroom!!  Room 6500 !!  Checked in around 7:30 AM for DL Early Entry 
and when I was about to sign I notice it was in 2000 something level ( 2nd floor) so I just asked for a HIGHER FLOOR ..... NOT park view/WOC view!  The girl went to check & said they found something on the 6th Floor BUT she did not give me something new to sign so I just went with it and hoped for the best!! I really was just wanting a higher floor regardless of view so I guess we got lucky!!  Now of course I didn't receive the text until 4:11 PM which was 2 minutes AFTER standing at the check in counter while they were calling housekeeping for me to check on the room. They tell me "the 2 bedrooms take a little longer to clean up"  I said I am aware of that but I checked in EARLY morning and was also WELL AWARE of WAITING for a TEXT message til actual check in time of 4:00 PM and it's NOW 4:09 PM.  I really was not too confrontational but just slightly frustrated plus tired & in the end I was patient and pleasant so it turned out FINE today!!!
Perhaps our next visit on the 24 hour May event we won't be so lucky with the view but I'll be okay with that as well..... just anything higher than the 2nd floor !  LOL!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

hjgaus said:


> Finally in the 2 bedroom!!  Room 6500 !!


Very nice 


hjgaus said:


> ...Checked in around 7:30 AM for DL Early Entry
> and when I was about to sign I notice it was in 2000 something level ( 2nd floor) so I just asked for a HIGHER FLOOR ...


More evidence that checking in early is a good idea


----------



## chrisaman

I didn't know u could check in that early and take part in EMH on check in day. Good to know since we will be there staying at a good neighbor hotel 2 days before our grand cal stay


----------



## hjgaus

chrisaman said:


> I didn't know u could check in that early and take part in EMH on check in day. Good to know since we will be there staying at a good neighbor hotel 2 days before our grand cal stay



YES.....   even a 1 night stay = 2 Early Entries !!
So your 2nd OFF site day take advantage of EE by checking in EARLY @ GCH !

We stayed @ Hotel Indigo on Katella the night before and it worked out for us!
It makes for a long day while waiting to check in at 4pm but worth if for a shorter or NO wait lines experience!!


----------



## Nonsuch

hjgaus said:


> YES.....   even a 1 night stay = 2 Early Entries !! So your 2nd OFF site day take advantage of EE by checking in EARLY @ GCH !


We like to check in early primarily to improve our chances of getting a preferred view. If schedules allow (ours and theirs) we spend the night prior to check in with relatives in Sherman Oaks, and to avoid traffic arrive at VGC before 7AM.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

Is there much availably to rent points here?


----------



## Nonsuch

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> Is there much availably to rent points here?


Based on the limited information from guest reports on this site, there is some availability of VGC points for rent.  Several successful rentals at 11 months through Davids.  It might even be possible to rent using non-VGC points, but studios will be difficult.


----------



## elliefusmom

I'm about to test Nonsuch's theory about early check in and requesting rooms:

1). I booked a deluxe studio for 3 nights at the 11 month mark. 
2). We are checking in @ 7am before going to the parks. 
3). This is where it gets all messed up... I only requested a list of rooms 10 days ago. 

I'll let you know!!!


----------



## elliefusmom

elliefusmom said:


> I'm about to test Nonsuch's theory about early check in and requesting rooms:  1). I booked a deluxe studio for 3 nights at the 11 month mark. 2). We are checking in @ 7am before going to the parks. 3). This is where it gets all messed up... I only requested a list of rooms 10 days ago.   I'll let you know!!!



We received our 4th request!


----------



## Nonsuch

elliefusmom said:


> We received our 4th request!


Nice 
Post some pictures and room number after you check out 
(although I can guess your room number )


----------



## Snurk71

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> Based on the limited information from guest reports on this site, there is some availability of VGC points for rent.  Several successful rentals at 11 months through Davids.  It might even be possible to rent using non-VGC points, but studios will be difficult.



I checked in at 7 last spring break, saw the room # on the signature slip and asked the CM if there might be a higher floor available. He made a comment (nicely) that I must know where the room # is on the form and moved me to the 4th or 5th floor.

This was supposed to quote the poster commenting on testing Nonesuch's theory...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## CailinFig

Snurk71 said:


> I checked in at 7 last spring break, saw the room # on the signature slip and asked the CM if there might be a higher floor available. He made a comment (nicely) that I must know where the room # is on the form and moved me to the 4th or 5th floor.  This was supposed to quote the poster commenting on testing Nonesuch's theory...  Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards



We checked in at 4pm...got the 1st floor.


----------



## NedsTJ

Just subb'ing to this thread.  My wife and I just bought in to VGF last month, and are looking forward to our first stay there this December.  We're going from sat-sun, and have the last 5 nights in a 2br, but waitlisted for the first 3 nights.  Fingers are crossed that it comes thru.  We actually have 2 waitlists...1 for the first three nights, and 2) for the 2nd two nights as we booked the first night already. 
Anyway, just saying Hi to all the other VGF Owners and Lovers on this thread!


----------



## hjgaus

NedsTJ said:


> Just subb'ing to this thread.  My wife and I just bought in to VGF last month, and are looking forward to our first stay there this December.  We're going from sat-sun, and have the last 5 nights in a 2br, but waitlisted for the first 3 nights.  Fingers are crossed that it comes thru.  We actually have 2 waitlists...1 for the first three nights, and 2) for the 2nd two nights as we booked the first night already.
> Anyway, just saying Hi to all the other VGF Owners and Lovers on this thread!



" Welcome Home fellow DVC member "   although this IS the Villas @ Grand Californian thread and NOT Villas @ Grand Floridian thread   
Never the less "WELCOME HOME!!"


----------



## hjgaus

CailinFig said:


> We checked in at 4pm...got the 1st floor.



Have not gotten the 1st floor yet but I'm sure it WILL happen sooner than I would like!   Oh well, still lovin' my DVC!!!


----------



## hjgaus

Snurk71 said:


> I checked in at 7 last spring break, saw the room # on the signature slip and asked the CM if there might be a higher floor available. *He made a comment (nicely) that I must know where the room # is on the form *and moved me to the 4th or 5th floor.
> 
> This was supposed to quote the poster commenting on testing Nonesuch's theory...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards



  Do you think they maybe catching on to us DISBoard users? 
All compliments go to Nonsuch for such awesome maps & inside info of our wonderful building!!!    Please keep on doing what you do best Nonsuch!!    Big thank you!!


----------



## Snurk71

CailinFig said:
			
		

> We checked in at 4pm...got the 1st floor.



I got 1st floor on our 1st visit when we were treating DW's parents for their 50th, checked in around 1.00. I asked about a higher floor and CM said no other rooms available.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## rentayenta

Chances of getting a one bedroom and studio at 7 months the first week of Dec......any thoughts?


----------



## Nonsuch

hjgaus said:


> Do you think they maybe catching on to us DISBoard users?


I learned the room number "trick" from this board a few years ago, but I would not be surprised if the number has always been printed on the form 
Considering how long the room number has been printed on the form, it seems unlikely to change.



hjgaus said:


> All compliments go to Nonsuch for such awesome maps & inside info of our wonderful building!!!    Please keep on doing what you do best Nonsuch!!    Big thank you!!


Thank you very much, and also thanks to everyone for all the great feedback I have received


----------



## Nonsuch

rentayenta said:


> Chances of getting a one bedroom and studio at 7 months the first week of Dec......any thoughts?


It's going to be very difficult 
No Studio Dec 2-8, No one bedroom Dec 4-6.

Candlelight will most likely be Dec 6-7 and many owners (like me) specifically book that weekend.  Last year at 8 months in advance I could not book a one bedroom for the first weekend in December, so this year I booked at 11 months


----------



## hjgaus

rentayenta said:


> Chances of getting a one bedroom and studio at 7 months the first week of Dec......any thoughts?



Definitely greater if you put your 2 requests together to make the ONE - 2 bedroom!!!      Trying grabbing online or by phone ASAP!!


----------



## rentayenta

Nonsuch said:


> It's going to be very difficult  No Studio Dec 2-8, No one bedroom Dec 4-6.  Candlelight will most likely be Dec 6-7 and many owners (like me) specifically book that weekend.  Last year at 8 months in advance I could not book a one bedroom for the first weekend in December, so this year I booked at 11 months



Thank you for checking. Mind looking at the next week, same days? And for a 2 bedroom.


----------



## rentayenta

hjgaus said:


> Definitely greater if you put your 2 requests together to make the ONE - 2 bedroom!!!      Trying grabbing online or by phone ASAP!!




So try for a 2 bedroom. That works too.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> So try for a 2 bedroom. That works too.



Jenny, 
The 2 bedroom units are the last to fill up.  Technically you're not supposed to ask about availability on these threads. But no one monitors email. 

You know, why do birds suddenly appear every time you are near?


----------



## hjgaus

rentayenta said:


> So try for a 2 bedroom. That works too.



Yes.... when I was recently looking (like daily) for ANY openings from NOW til the end of 2014 there seem to be a pattern of more 2 bedrooms available than 1 bed or studios.  I snagged 3 studios for 3 different months (so rare) and 3 - 2 bedrooms also different months but needing to purchase MORE points for one of them.  This is our year of planning on the fly so kinda just collecting weekends with the lower end of the point scale  (not enough points - so sad)   otherwise we would ALWAYS stay in a 2 bedrooms rather than the studios!   

Hope you get what you are seeking for!


----------



## carissa1970

hjgaus said:


> Have not gotten the 1st floor yet but I'm sure it WILL happen sooner than I would like!   Oh well, still lovin' my DVC!!!



We got a first floor studio once that opened up onto such a nice, peaceful area.  We loved it, and would take it every time if we could.  We had a 5th floor with a great view once, and now that we've experienced that, we are good letting our son have a little more free space using the patio.


----------



## carissa1970

Nonsuch said:


> It's going to be very difficult  No Studio Dec 2-8, No one bedroom Dec 4-6.  Candlelight will most likely be Dec 6-7 and many owners (like me) specifically book that weekend.  Last year at 8 months in advance I could not book a one bedroom for the first weekend in December, so this year I booked at 11 months



I still don't understand how I have lived in southern CA my whole life, been to DL a gazillion times, and never knew they had Candlelight here??


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Jenny, The 2 bedroom units are the last to fill up.  Technically you're not supposed to ask about availability on these threads. But no one monitors email.   You know, why do birds suddenly appear every time you are near?




Hahahahahaha!!!! I didn't want to bug you again!


----------



## rentayenta

hjgaus said:


> Yes.... when I was recently looking (like daily) for ANY openings from NOW til the end of 2014 there seem to be a pattern of more 2 bedrooms available than 1 bed or studios.  I snagged 3 studios for 3 different months (so rare) and 3 - 2 bedrooms also different months but needing to purchase MORE points for one of them.  This is our year of planning on the fly so kinda just collecting weekends with the lower end of the point scale  (not enough points - so sad)   otherwise we would ALWAYS stay in a 2 bedrooms rather than the studios!    Hope you get what you are seeking for!




Thank you for the insights! You've got some good luck.  We're on the waitlist for GCV.  And I agree, there are never enough points. I'll be borrowed into 2015 for this trip.


----------



## pharm55

Snurk71 said:


> I checked in at 7 last spring break, saw the room # on the signature slip and asked the CM if there might be a higher floor available. He made a comment (nicely) that I must know where the room # is on the form and moved me to the 4th or 5th floor.  This was supposed to quote the poster commenting on testing Nonesuch's theory...  Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


Can you enlighten me on where the room # is on the signature slip?  So by reading the comments am I correct in assuming that even tho you may have put a request in for a higher floor if you don't check in early enough in the day you are not likely to get what you want?  Flying in from Canada we don't have any choice but to arrive in the late afternoon unless we specifically came a day early to stay elsewhere I guess.


----------



## sechelt

pharm55 said:


> Can you enlighten me on where the room # is on the signature slip?  So by reading the comments am I correct in assuming that even tho you may have put a request in for a higher floor if you don't check in early enough in the day you are not likely to get what you want?  Flying in from Canada we don't have any choice but to arrive in the late afternoon unless we specifically came a day early to stay elsewhere I guess.



My experience has been different from most here.  I've made four reservations, three for a studio, and have always gotten what I requested.  We've never checked in early and, actually, one of the times was 11:00 p.m on a Friday night in late August.  For that one, we were given 6504.

I always request five or six specific room numbers rather than 'higher floor'.  I think it increases your chances of having the request fulfilled.


----------



## hjgaus

sechelt said:


> My experience has been different from most here.  I've made four reservations, three for a studio, and have always gotten what I requested.  We've never checked in early and, actually, one of the times was 11:00 p.m on a Friday night in late August.  For that one, we were given 6504.
> *
> I always request five or six specific room numbers rather than 'higher floor'*.  I think it increases your chances of having the request fulfilled.



I have done both & sometimes all at once - sometimes they choose to honor it OR deny it!    It's been a total hit OR miss in these 4 years but I guess all that matters is being persistent with ALOT of patience in between !!!


----------



## Nonsuch

pharm55 said:


> Can you enlighten me on where the room # is on the signature slip?  So by reading the comments am I correct in assuming that even tho you may have put a request in for a higher floor if you don't check in early enough in the day you are not likely to get what you want?


The room number is printed on the small form you must sign (the only form), in the upper left quadrant (not the corner).  The number is clearly visible, no secret decoder needed 

Villas are assigned several days in advance, and the CM assigning rooms certainly attempts to follow requests 
A guest checking in early, that does not like his initial assignment, can request a change.  As a result, guests checking in later might not receive their requested view (although a requested view might have been initially assigned).
In some cases, guests checking in early are not allowed to swap rooms -- perhaps because a CM aware of advanced requests does not want his work "undone" or it's simply not possible.

Best strategy is to request specific room numbers in advance, and check in early.  A little pixie dust also helps


----------



## jerseygal

HOPING for a FUN, 4 NIGHT GETAWAY for my husband and I, first time CHILDLESS to WDW during the first 2 weeks of December!

Would LOVE TO STAY AT VGF, but if not already have our 4 night booked for JAMBO, our home! CANNOT WAIT for WDW during the HOLIDAY TIME!
Wow, feel like we are OVER THE HUMP....Youngest DS will be entering college in August! Time for Mom and Dad to have some FUN!!!


----------



## Snurk71

jerseygal said:
			
		

> HOPING for a FUN, 4 NIGHT GETAWAY for my husband and I, first time CHILDLESS to WDW during the first 2 weeks of December!
> 
> Would LOVE TO STAY AT VGF, but if not already have our 4 night booked for JAMBO, our home! CANNOT WAIT for WDW during the HOLIDAY TIME!
> Wow, feel like we are OVER THE HUMP....Youngest DS will be entering college in August! Time for Mom and Dad to have some FUN!!!



I think you're in the wrong thread/wrong coast. ;-)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## Cinderpamela

Super excited!! Just managed to get a trip to the VGC booked for Thanksgiving time!! Checking into a studio (hoping for theme park view) Friday Nov 28th thru Tuesday Dec 1!!!

Another 7 month window success story!

Now I am off to search for Nonsuch's recommended list for studios with a theme park view.


----------



## hjgaus

That's great news for you!!  Here's sprinkling some pixie dust your way so you get the room you wish for!


----------



## NJShoreDad

Cinderpamela said:
			
		

> Super excited!! Just managed to get a trip to the VGC booked for Thanksgiving time!! Checking into a studio (hoping for theme park view) Friday Nov 28th thru Tuesday Dec 1!!!
> 
> Another 7 month window success story!
> 
> Now I am off to search for Nonsuch's recommended list for studios with a theme park view.



Another 7-month window success here as well. Last week was able to get a 2 bedroom dedicated for Thanksgiving week. Our first trip to DL!,


----------



## Cinderpamela

NJShoreDad said:


> Another 7-month window success here as well. Last week was able to get a 2 bedroom dedicated for Thanksgiving week. Our first trip to DL!,



That's great NJShoreDad! Sounds like our trips will probably overlap. See you at the VGC!


----------



## Brownieone

We recently completed another wonderful stay at VGC ... still our favorite DVC.

But no stay is perfect, and this time the trash and towel service left us puzzled.  Here's what happened for this six-night stay:

1.  We arrived on a Saturday, so I believed the trash and towel to be on Tuesday ... on the 4th day.  Back in the room around 4 PM after swimming, I noticed we hadn't gotten it.  So I called Housekeeping.  They explained my 4th day was actually Wednesday and it would come then.  I didn't agree, but ok.

2.  Wednesday was our no park day, but we were out of the room the whole day.  Huntington Beach in the morning, Captain America 2 in the afternoon ... great film.  But no trash and towel service when we returned late afternoon.  So I called Housekeeping again.  Different person answered, I explained this was the 5th day, and didn't we get it on the 4th?  She said, no 5.  I said, I think it's 4.  Then I got a polite, I don't want to argue.  Would you like your free trash and towel service today?  To which I said yes.

Within a half hour, housekeeping arrived and took care of us.  Very friendly.

Again we had an excellent stay, but what is the ground truth on when trash and towel service is supposed to take place for a 6 night stay?  On the 4th day, right?  So for us ... Tuesday?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigAWL

Just wanted to put in another plug for the VGC room views thread I started a while back.  

Villas at Disney's Grand Californian - Room Views

We've been collecting quite a few room view photos (which I've indexed on the first post of the thread), but we can always use more.  There are still a bunch of rooms we don't have views for yet, and with tree growth and construction, some of the views change over time, so updates are always welcome.


----------



## rentayenta

bigAWL said:


> Just wanted to put in another plug for the VGC room views thread I started a while back.
> 
> Villas at Disney's Grand Californian - Room Views
> 
> We've been collecting quite a few room view photos (which I've indexed on the first post of the thread), but we can always use more.  There are still a bunch of rooms we don't have views for yet, and with tree growth and construction, some of the views change over time, so updates are always welcome.





Awesome! Is there a way to know which of the 2 bedrooms are dedicated and which are lock offs?


----------



## sechelt

rentayenta said:


> Awesome! Is there a way to know which of the 2 bedrooms are dedicated and which are lock offs?



The 2 bdr on bigAWL's list are all dedicated.  The lockoffs will combine a studio and 1 bdr.


----------



## ::danielle::

bigAWL said:


> Just wanted to put in another plug for the VGC room views thread I started a while back.
> 
> Villas at Disney's Grand Californian - Room Views
> 
> We've been collecting quite a few room view photos (which I've indexed on the first post of the thread), but we can always use more.  There are still a bunch of rooms we don't have views for yet, and with tree growth and construction, some of the views change over time, so updates are always welcome.



Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Nonsuch

Brownieone said:


> ...what is the ground truth on when trash and towel service is supposed to take place for a 6 night stay?  On the 4th day, right?  So for us ... Tuesday?


(late reply)
You checked in Saturday (day 1), so trash/towel should have been Tuesday (day 4) 

When VGC was new, there was a card in the villa describing the cleaning schedule -- the example was checkin Sunday, trash/towel on Wednesday.
I searched for a picture of the card (or even the card itself ), but could not find it.


----------



## rentayenta

Ahhhhhh! Just scored our two bedroom dedicated for December.  I can't believe it! There is still one bedrooms and two bedrooms showing available for the 6 nights we booked, Dec 9-15.


----------



## rentayenta

sechelt said:


> The 2 bdr on bigAWL's list are all dedicated.  The lockoffs will combine a studio and 1 bdr.


----------



## Quam

Success after a few misses !  I was able to book a 1br for Dec 9 - 13.   I am on the wait list for Dec 7-9 to see if we can add a few extra days.  If nothing opens up, we can also book a room and move to the 1br.


----------



## Quam

rentayenta said:


> Ahhhhhh! Just scored our two bedroom dedicated for December.  I can't believe it! There is still one bedrooms and two bedrooms showing available for the 6 nights we booked, Dec 9-15.



Congrats and thanks for the information...it helped us book our stay


----------



## rentayenta

Quam said:


> Congrats and thanks for the information...it helped us book our stay





I'm so glad!


----------



## Nonsuch

rentayenta said:


> Ahhhhhh! Just scored our two bedroom dedicated for December.  I can't believe it! There is still one bedrooms and two bedrooms showing available for the 6 nights we booked, Dec 9-15.





Quam said:


> Success after a few misses !  I was able to book a 1br for Dec 9 - 13.   I am on the wait list for Dec 7-9 to see if we can add a few extra days.  If nothing opens up, we can also book a room and move to the 1br.


Early December is a great time to visit 
I'll be there December 4-10, specifically scheduled to include Candlelight (Dec 6-7)


----------



## ACDSNY

rentayenta said:


> Ahhhhhh! Just scored our two bedroom dedicated for December.  I can't believe it! There is still one bedrooms and two bedrooms showing available for the 6 nights we booked, Dec 9-15.



  Congrats!


----------



## rentayenta

ACDSNY said:


> Congrats!





I was starting to get _very_ nervous Angela.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

If I want to rent points to stay here how far out would I have to request it? Is there a certain time of yeah that they have less DVC occupancy?


----------



## Breyean

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> If I want to rent points to stay here how far out would I have to request it? Is there a certain time of yeah that they have less DVC occupancy?



I would start trying to line up a rental as soon as you can. There never seem to be very many VGC points available for rentals/transfers, and with only 48 DVC villas you really should try to book as close to the 11 month window as possible.

It sort of depends a little on time of year for how hard it is to book there, but it's a matter of degree. If you are planning a trip around major holidays or special events, even at 11 months you have to be on the ball. Other times you might find something for a few nights. It also helps if you are flexible with your dates.

But it's never too early to start looking at rentals (or transfers) once you have a general idea of when you are looking to go.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

Breyean said:


> I would start trying to line up a rental as soon as you can. There never seem to be very many VGC points available for rentals/transfers, and with only 48 DVC villas you really should try to book as close to the 11 month window as possible.  It sort of depends a little on time of year for how hard it is to book there, but it's a matter of degree. If you are planning a trip around major holidays or special events, even at 11 months you have to be on the ball. Other times you might find something for a few nights. It also helps if you are flexible with your dates.  But it's never too early to start looking at rentals (or transfers) once you have a general idea of when you are looking to go.



I'm thinking later in fall 2015, Im thinking 3 or 4 nights.


----------



## Breyean

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> I'm thinking later in fall 2015, Im thinking 3 or 4 nights.



I not 100% sure about all the events, but Labor Day weekend (not exactly the end of the fall, but a place to start) is extremely busy with the DL 1/2 Marathon and Dumbo Challenge races. Very busy weekend, which also slops over into a few days before and a few days after.

In October a big event is Gay Days.

Middle of November, new starting this year, are the Avengers races. Again Disney spreads out the event all weekend and with registration and such, this expands the weekend to a few days before and after.

December has the Candlelight Processional, not to mention the Christmas decorations, parades and tours.

I'm sure there are a lot of other events I'm missing. Maybe someone else will add to my list.

Here's the good news. Three or four nights, esp if you do them during weekdays, are doable. That's what we do for out trips (except when tied to a race). We've found that to be a nice number of days to let us do everything we want in the parks. This also saves you points because the weekends are a lot more expensive than week days.


----------



## rentayenta

Nonsuch said:


> Early December is a great time to visit
> I'll be there December 4-10, specifically scheduled to include Candlelight (Dec 6-7)





 Candlelight always looks like such a neat event.


----------



## CailinFig

Are guests allowed to still use pool facilities after checking out of room?


----------



## Snurk71

CailinFig said:
			
		

> Are guests allowed to still use pool facilities after checking out of room?



Yep. Can use them all day on day of check in and check out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## CailinFig

Snurk71 said:


> Yep. Can use them all day on day of check in and check out.  Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards



Great! Thank you!


----------



## Snurk71

CailinFig said:
			
		

> Great! Thank you!



You could probably change clothes at the fitness center. But we changed in the bathrooms up around the corner towards the villas (that's the best I can describe their location).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## cml1010

We will be staying in a 2 Bedroom in July and can't wait!  I know there is no guarantee, but we are going to put in our "requests" for room assignments.  

Has anyone stayed in room 6500, 5506 or 5518?  Would we be better off with a view of Redwood Creek Challenge or a view of WOC?  I have seen many people posting that it is loud in rooms 6500 or 5506, so I wanted to see if anyone had any words of wisdom.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Checkers

cml1010 said:


> We will be staying in a 2 Bedroom in July and can't wait!  I know there is no guarantee, but we are going to put in our "requests" for room assignments.  Has anyone stayed in room 6500, 5506 or 5518?  Would we be better off with a view of Redwood Creek Challenge or a view of WOC?  I have seen many people posting that it is loud in rooms 6500 or 5506, so I wanted to see if anyone had any words of wisdom.  Thanks in advance!



We stayed in room 6500 in April 2013 and although it gives you a great theme park and WOC view, it is noisy.  The door to the outside deck is located next to the villa, too, and it constantly bangs as people go in and out.  My family staying in the 2nd bedroom found it very annoying.  The villas are beautiful and I am sure you will have a great time!


----------



## hjgaus

If you get a Redwood Creek view you might get a slight view of DL fireworks off the balcony while turning towards the left! I wasn't able to sync to the music from the TV channel but just to SEE the fireworks was nice!!!


----------



## bellazachmom

cml1010 said:


> We will be staying in a 2 Bedroom in July and can't wait!  I know there is no guarantee, but we are going to put in our "requests" for room assignments.
> 
> Has anyone stayed in room 6500, 5506 or 5518?  Would we be better off with a view of Redwood Creek Challenge or a view of WOC?  I have seen many people posting that it is loud in rooms 6500 or 5506, so I wanted to see if anyone had any words of wisdom.  Thanks in advance!



We had villa 5506 in 2011 & 2013 and we LOVED it!! We will be back in December and hope to get it again.

The view is beautiful - Mickey's Death Wheel is awesome day and night! We also watched WOC every night from our balcony off the master bedroom. You're a bit to the side of the show, but the convenience of snacks and bathrooms and the short walk home afterwards makes it worth it 

There is a bit of park noise during the operating hours, but its not very noticeable and didn't bother us in the least - we have 4 kiddos and it was never an issue with naps or night sleeping. The only thing that caused me to even stop and notice were the service vehicles that are in the park when it's not open - some of the beep, beep beeps for vehicles backing up was annoying at 5:00am. Also, last year they were working on the Zephyer after hours so there was a very tall "cherry picker" that was loud as it went up and down but not enough to wake anyone. I only noticed it because I was awake. It was amazing to watch them work on it in the dark!!

Whatever villa you get will be wonderful! Have a magical trip!


----------



## cml1010

Thank you so much for the suggestions!  I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## boscoj

On our last visit we had room 6500 and loved it!  The view was awesome and even though it might have been a little noisy from the balcony, once we closed the sliding doors the noise was minimal....


----------



## bdrobet

What are the busiest weeks at VGC?  Any input is appreciated.

Brian


----------



## bethy

As far as I can tell every single unit is booked for every single night year round.  But I think the easiest times to book a room are most likely weekdays during September, January, February, and May in that order.


----------



## Chereya

There's currently a Travel Zoo deal for the Mandara Spa at Grand Californian:

*What's included*
    For *$99* (reg. $195), select a massage or facial (select service at time of booking):
    Massage choices include: 50-minute Mandara hot stone massage with Frangipani nourishing hair and scalp treatment or an 80-minute Swedish massage
    Facial choices include: 60-minute Pro-Collagen Quartz Lift facial or 60-minute Tri-Enzyme Resurfacing facial
    Amenity access features the fitness center, sauna and steam rooms, relaxation lounge, private men's and women's changing and showering areas
    20% off products by Elemis, Mandara and Bliss on same visit
    Complimentary valet parking for five hours with validation

*The fine print*
Valid April 30 - Sept. 1, 2014. Appointments required; subject to availability. A 24-hour cancellation policy applies. Not valid Saturdays. Not valid on holidays or holiday weekends including May 23-26, July 4-6 and Aug. 28-Sept. 1. Must be 18 years old or older to receive spa treatments. Specific technicians and appointments subject to availability. A service charge of 20%, inclusive of gratuity, will be applied to the full value of the services.


----------



## hjgaus

The view for the 2 bedroom villa #3513 is of the poolside & is one of the BEST to see the DL fireworks show while sync to the music on TV! No need to leave the master bedroom just open sliding glass door and turn your desk chair around!!  Surprising nice as it was let me just say this was the ONLY good thing about this HA room!! For some reason there were NO frying pans available to make our breakfast & as I made 3 phone calls to housekeeping thus taking them 30 minutes to realize there was NO drawer UNDERNEATH the oven to house the frying pans & eventually bringing them to ME!!! On a better note the BBQ outside was easy and a pleasure to use & wondering why not to many DVCer's take advantage of them?


----------



## gavvy

Hi
Does anyone know what the chances are at getting a studio at the 7 month mark for Jan 22-25?


----------



## Nonsuch

gavvy said:


> Does anyone know what the chances are at getting a studio at the 7 month mark for Jan 22-25?


Your chances are good 

Only Jan 1, 2, 4, 5 (New Years) and Jan 15, 16, 17 (Star Wars Marathon) are not available in the month of January.  Considering all DVC owners can book through Jan 6 (and it is still available), there seems to be "relatively" low demand.

Good Luck


----------



## Longhairbear

I waitlisted at 7 months out for a one bedroom for dates this month, mid week. It didn't come through. So we are not going. We now book the hotels instead for dates later in the year. 
 We haven't been able to get a villa in a while now. They really need to add more at DLR.


----------



## Tropigal

How often are room requests granted?

I put in our requests months ago for our 2bd villa in July.  Just wondering or should I say **wishing** if we will get one we requested?


----------



## gavvy

Nonsuch said:


> Your chances are good
> 
> Only Jan 1, 2, 4, 5 (New Years) and Jan 15, 16, 17 (Star Wars Marathon) are not available in the month of January.  Considering all DVC owners can book through Jan 6 (and it is still available), there seems to be "relatively" low demand.
> 
> Good Luck



Thanks - will be waiting at 8am to book!


----------



## Nonsuch

Tropigal said:


> How often are room requests granted?
> I put in our requests months ago for our 2bd villa in July.  Just wondering or should I say **wishing** if we will get one we requested?


My requests are a list of villa numbers (usually about 12 of the 23 villas), and have received my first few choices many times 
I have only once received a villa not on my request list, but that was only reserved a couple months in advance and checked in at 5PM.

Earliest original reservation seems to help, as does early check in.
Most of my reservations were made 11 months in advance, and I often check in before 7AM


----------



## taaren

Chereya said:


> There's currently a Travel Zoo deal for the Mandara Spa at Grand Californian:
> 
> *What's included*
> For *$99* (reg. $195), select a massage or facial (select service at time of booking):
> Massage choices include: 50-minute Mandara hot stone massage with Frangipani nourishing hair and scalp treatment or an 80-minute Swedish massage
> Facial choices include: 60-minute Pro-Collagen Quartz Lift facial or 60-minute Tri-Enzyme Resurfacing facial
> Amenity access features the fitness center, sauna and steam rooms, relaxation lounge, private men's and women's changing and showering areas
> 20% off products by Elemis, Mandara and Bliss on same visit
> Complimentary valet parking for five hours with validation
> 
> *The fine print*
> Valid April 30 - Sept. 1, 2014. Appointments required; subject to availability. A 24-hour cancellation policy applies. Not valid Saturdays. Not valid on holidays or holiday weekends including May 23-26, July 4-6 and Aug. 28-Sept. 1. Must be 18 years old or older to receive spa treatments. Specific technicians and appointments subject to availability. A service charge of 20%, inclusive of gratuity, will be applied to the full value of the services.


Ooh, this is super tempting. I have a quickie trip in August when we're staying at the Marriott, but have a Saturday blockout date ... aww just saw the no Saturday clause. Sad panda.

I really want to do this when we're staying at VGC for our long November trip, but this deal might be to good to pass up!


----------



## jerseygal

Are parks more crowded generally when grad nights start in May into June?

Thinking of trying to book at 7 months Grand Californian Villas end of May, beginning of June after our youngest finishes his first year of college next year. 
Concerned though that some have said that the parks generally seem more crowded during the month of May into June when the grad nights are????

Thanks for any insight! 
Stayed at Grand California Resort back in August, 2009 and had a BLAST!
Loved it! Villas were opening up in Sept. or October of 2009 I believe..
They looked AWESOME!


----------



## rentayenta

hjgaus said:


> The view for the 2 bedroom villa #3513 is of the poolside & is one of the BEST to see the DL fireworks show while sync to the music on TV! No need to leave the master bedroom just open sliding glass door and turn your desk chair around!!  Surprising nice as it was let me just say this was the ONLY good thing about this HA room!! For some reason there were NO frying pans available to make our breakfast & as I made 3 phone calls to housekeeping thus taking them 30 minutes to realize there was NO drawer UNDERNEATH the oven to house the frying pans & eventually bringing them to ME!!! On a better note the BBQ outside was easy and a pleasure to use & wondering why not to many DVCer's take advantage of them?





We don't have an HA 2 bedroom but any other villa number suggestions for a pool/fireworks view? Thanks!  I am generally so fixated on the PP/DCA view but this sounds wonderful.


----------



## hjgaus

rentayenta said:


> We don't have an HA 2 bedroom but any other villa number suggestions for a pool/fireworks view? Thanks!  I am generally so fixated on the PP/DCA view but this sounds wonderful.



2 bedroom #5505  or 1 bedroom #5507  ...... 

For a guide to villa views you can check on     bigAWL's thread which is recently a few pages back from here.   

I noticed there were not too many photo links for the pool view levels but this STILL is a GREAT guide to check for views.  

Also checking along side    Nonsuch's thread (always keeps a link) which helps just as well!! 

Love EVERYBODY'S shared info      for our VGC home!!! 

Thank you all !!!


----------



## XMom

jerseygal said:


> Are parks more crowded generally when grad nights start in May into June?  Thinking of trying to book at 7 months Grand Californian Villas end of May, beginning of June after our youngest finishes his first year of college next year. Concerned though that some have said that the parks generally seem more crowded during the month of May into June when the grad nights are????  Thanks for any insight! Stayed at Grand California Resort back in August, 2009 and had a BLAST! Loved it! Villas were opening up in Sept. or October of 2009 I believe.. They looked AWESOME!



Yes, the parks are more crowded during these days as the grads get regular park hopper tickets that are good anytime during regular hours. Depending upon what time their busses arrive, they will be mixing with the regular paying crowds until their event starts around 10pm in Ca Adv. I don't think that there are Grad Nites on Sun-Tues so if you could go those days it might be better. Here is the schedule from this year:   http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/Events/grad-nights.html
Hope that helps you out!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jerseygal

If we go, we will try to avoid the days for grad nights, I guess Sun-Tues would be fine....

Thanks for the info!:


----------



## Longhairbear

We just got our copy of Disney Files today. I have to say we are in shock at what's been done to the decor of the villas. They took out all the personality of the rooms.It looks like any generic hotel room now. It's such a shame in our opinion. Everything has been painted over in beige.


----------



## rentayenta

Longhairbear said:


> We just got our copy of Disney Files today. I have to say we are in shock at what's been done to the decor of the villas. They took out all the personality of the rooms.It looks like any generic hotel room now. It's such a shame in our opinion. Everything has been painted over in beige.




I don't see anything in a Disney Files on the GCH. What page?


----------



## Sur

VWL, perhaps? That's in the new Files mag.


----------



## Longhairbear

rentayenta said:


> I don't see anything in a Disney Files on the GCH. What page?



OOps, wrong thread, I meant to post in WVL.


----------



## pepe3penelope

Hi, everyone! We are fortunate enough to be locals and annual passholders of DLR. Next month, We have our very FiRST on property stay and it's at VGC!!! Whoo-hoo!!!

I have been doing a lot of reading up, but have a couple questions that I hope you experienced people can help with. TIA!

1) We booked a pool cabana for a whole day. If you have the cabana staff obtain your food, is there a service charge? I was planning on tipping anyway for the food service. 
On top of the dining service tip, is there an additional tip I should provide at the end of the day? Are we assigned one specific person or us it a group of staff?
2) we will attend the Monday DVC Royal Member Gathering at DLH at 8am. We have an almost 2 year old DS and 6 1/2 year old DD. Do you remember what kind of foods are served? We were hoping to use this as a breakfast opportunity.
3) what have your experiences with your children been attending the storytelling and the Quest hunt?
4) any other advice us welcome!!!

We are probably doing the parks little to none at all so we can take advantage of the hotel amenities. We may not stay at VGC for another two years.


----------



## LisaT91403

pepe3penelope said:


> Hi, everyone! We are fortunate enough to be locals and annual passholders of DLR. Next month, We have our very FiRST on property stay and it's at VGC!!! Whoo-hoo!!!
> 
> I have been doing a lot of reading up, but have a couple questions that I hope you experienced people can help with. TIA!
> 
> 1) We booked a pool cabana for a whole day. If you have the cabana staff obtain your food, is there a service charge? I was planning on tipping anyway for the food service.
> On top of the dining service tip, is there an additional tip I should provide at the end of the day? Are we assigned one specific person or us it a group of staff?
> 2) we will attend the Monday DVC Royal Member Gathering at DLH at 8am. We have an almost 2 year old DS and 6 1/2 year old DD. Do you remember what kind of foods are served? We were hoping to use this as a breakfast opportunity.
> 3) what have your experiences with your children been attending the storytelling and the Quest hunt?
> 4) any other advice us welcome!!!
> 
> We are probably doing the parks little to none at all so we can take advantage of the hotel amenities. We may not stay at VGC for another two years.



We just did a full day cabana at the DLH, and there was no service charge for having the food delivered to the cabana. I'm sure it's the same way at the GCH pool. 

We tipped the server who brought our food, and also tipped the cabana attendant at the end of the day. We did have a specific person assigned to us (actually, we had two people helping us). They were the ones who set up the cabana in the morning, brought DS(6) a signed Mickey photo and an "I Graduated" button, brought the fruit bowl and bottled waters for our fridge, and then checked on us throughout the day.

I can't comment on any of the other activities you mentioned, but I will say that my son enjoyed the "make your own pizza" option at Storyteller's Cafe. 

Have fun!


----------



## carissa1970

pepe3penelope said:


> Hi, everyone! We are fortunate enough to be locals and annual passholders of DLR. Next month, We have our very FiRST on property stay and it's at VGC!!! Whoo-hoo!!!  I have been doing a lot of reading up, but have a couple questions that I hope you experienced people can help with. TIA!  1) We booked a pool cabana for a whole day. If you have the cabana staff obtain your food, is there a service charge? I was planning on tipping anyway for the food service. On top of the dining service tip, is there an additional tip I should provide at the end of the day? Are we assigned one specific person or us it a group of staff? 2) we will attend the Monday DVC Royal Member Gathering at DLH at 8am. We have an almost 2 year old DS and 6 1/2 year old DD. Do you remember what kind of foods are served? We were hoping to use this as a breakfast opportunity. 3) what have your experiences with your children been attending the storytelling and the Quest hunt? 4) any other advice us welcome!!!  We are probably doing the parks little to none at all so we can take advantage of the hotel amenities. We may not stay at VGC for another two years.



At the Royal Gathering it was just continental breakfast. Pastries and fruit, and some juice and coffee.


----------



## Nonsuch

pepe3penelope said:


> 2) we will attend the Monday DVC Royal Member Gathering at DLH at 8am. We have an almost 2 year old DS and 6 1/2 year old DD. Do you remember what kind of foods are served? We were hoping to use this as a breakfast opportunity.


I attended a DVC meeting while my wife slept in late...
I should have stayed in bed 

Seriously, I found it a waste of time 

Welcome Home, and have a great visit


----------



## 4Vals

I just wait-listed a trip for the end of July. Really short notice on the trip planning this time around. Has anyone had success with wait listing? My wife has some friends and family coming to Disneyland at the end of July so we are going to meet up with them.

Thanks


----------



## barney44

BWV owner here but want o tour Southern California. What are the chances of landing a villa at the 7 month mark around this time of year.

Thank sin advance from a long time BWV owner.


----------



## bellazachmom

What size villa are you looking for?

I think your chances are pretty good if you can book right at 7 months and possibly be a bit flexible with your dates (a day or two)

You can book online an hour earlier (8am eastern) then you can book with MS (9am eastern). If you are logged in and ready to go and hit "select" right as it turns 8am you shouldn't have a problem. 5 minutes later, you might be out of luck


----------



## barney44

Thanks.  Ideally a one bedroom.   It's school vacation back east and flights are already purchased.  If only some nights are available we can stay along the coast somewhere a couple of nights.


----------



## Snurk71

barney44 said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Ideally a one bedroom.   It's school vacation back east and flights are already purchased.  If only some nights are available we can stay along the coast somewhere a couple of nights.



The prevailing thought is 1brs are the easiest to get, since the capacity is only 5 and when someone books a studio it automatically makes the 1br available. So in general, your odds are theoretically best for a1br.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## TexasErin

Sorry to ask so similar a question, but do I have a chance at getting a studio at 7 months for May 30- June 9 next year? I know 10 days is a long time, so I hope that doesn't hurt our chances.....I have tried to go ahead and rent points through a couple of the brokers, but they didn't give me much hope and there don't seem to be a lot of for rent posts for VGC.

We rented for our stay last month and had a fabulous time!!

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## lfishe3

My DH and I are planning a trip with the family for next yr in the fall. Fingers crossed we will be able to get in 7 mo. out. Looks like it will be 6 of us. Is a 2 bedroom going to be big enough?
Should we wait for xmas to see all the decorations or stick with Halloween? The pictures of the Grand Californian look amazing. 
I would love some advice. Neither of us have been to Disneyland before.


----------



## Checkers

lfishe3 said:


> My DH and I are planning a trip with the family for next yr in the fall. Fingers crossed we will be able to get in 7 mo. out. Looks like it will be 6 of us. Is a 2 bedroom going to be big enough?
> Should we wait for xmas to see all the decorations or stick with Halloween? The pictures of the Grand Californian look amazing.
> I would love some advice. Neither of us have been to Disneyland before.



In April '12 we stayed in a 2br at the VGC and loved it.  My DGD loved the Murphy bed!  There were 6 of us (3 adults, 3 children) and we had plenty of room.  I was on the phone exactly at 9am at the 7-mo. window and had no problem.

We asked for a theme park view and got one.  It was great!  While I can't advise you on when to go, my DD and family did visit a few years ago in the Christmas timeframe and loved all the decorations, especially It's A Small World.

I had never been to Disneyland before and really enjoyed the ability to walk to the parks and go right outside the hotel and be in Downtown Disney.  Looking forward to another visit in a few years.


----------



## lfishe3

Checkers said:


> In April '12 we stayed in a 2br at the VGC and loved it.  My DGD loved the Murphy bed!  There were 6 of us (3 adults, 3 children) and we had plenty of room.  I was on the phone exactly at 9am at the 7-mo. window and had no problem.
> 
> We asked for a theme park view and got one.  It was great!  While I can't advise you on when to go, my DD and family did visit a few years ago in the Christmas timeframe and loved all the decorations, especially It's A Small World.
> 
> I had never been to Disneyland before and really enjoyed the ability to walk to the parks and go right outside the hotel and be in Downtown Disney.  Looking forward to another visit in a few years.



Thank you so much for the advice! I didn't realize you could request a theme park view.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lfishe3 said:


> My DH and I are planning a trip with the family for next yr in the fall. Fingers crossed we will be able to get in 7 mo. out. Looks like it will be 6 of us. Is a 2 bedroom going to be big enough?
> Should we wait for xmas to see all the decorations or stick with Halloween? The pictures of the Grand Californian look amazing.
> I would love some advice. Neither of us have been to Disneyland before.



A 2BR should be just fine.  You'd have the master with bathroom, the second bedroom with 2 queen beds and a bathroom and the living area with both a pull out sofa and the murphy bed and a 3rd bathroom.  

Both Christmas time and Halloween time are wonderful to be at DL and IMO you wouldn't be making a mistake no matter which you go with.  The parks will be decorated for each season and the Haunted Mansion will have the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay for both times.  SM will have the Ghost Galaxy overlay for Halloween but IASM will have the Christmas overlay for Christmas time.


----------



## Breyean

lfishe3 said:


> Thank you so much for the advice! I didn't realize you could request a theme park view.



You can even request specific rooms by room number. If you are booking a 2 bedroom, for example, starting at the top floor (6th floor) those facing DCA are 6500 (great views but you might here noise from the door leading to the view deck right next to that room); 5500 (same great view one floor down); 5506 (also a great view, but it's a little more to the side of the building so you miss some of the WOC and far left side of the park). Then the same numbers going down a floor (4500 etc).

The earlier you ask, the better chance you have to get what you request. I usually give MS a list of about 5 rooms. I've gotten my top choices more often than not.

Good luck.


----------



## yolie912

Hello
What room should I request if I have a studio? Thanks


----------



## pepe3penelope

We checked in Sunday for the 1 bedroom. I had made villa # requests when I made the booking, when I called a week and a half before arrival, & when we checked in at 8:15 am. He said based on check out dates for that day the highest level floor I could get was 3. We wanted WOC view.

This morning we checked into the studio and based on availability we got the 1st floor. 

The positive Side of the 1st floor is no need to go up the elevator, down the hall from the laundry, & easy walk to the pools.


----------



## Nonsuch

yolie912 said:


> What room should I request if I have a studio?


6504, 5504, 4504, 3504 

Search this thread for "6504" for view pictures and other details


----------



## Nonsuch

pepe3penelope said:


> ...we checked in at 8:15 am. He said based on check out dates for that day the highest level floor I could get was 3.
> This morning we checked into the studio and based on availability we got the 1st floor.


Rather disappointing, considering you checked in early and on a Sunday.  Sunday has the highest room turnover for the hotel, but perhaps the villas are different.  There are only 23 1-bedroom villas, so there might not be a pattern to villa turnover.


----------



## pepe3penelope

Nonsuch said:


> Rather disappointing, considering you checked in early and on a Sunday.  Sunday has the highest room turnover for the hotel, but perhaps the villas are different.  There are only 23 1-bedroom villas, so there might not be a pattern to villa turnover.



Thanks for your comments. We still had a magical time since it was our 1st time staying on property. It was our staycation since we didn't want to fly this year. It was wonderful not driving anywhere for 6 days!!!

We were sad to leave today. The kids and particularly DD were very sad. Because the points are so high, we may not be able to stay at GVC for another 2-3 years. Next year we plan to do 2 five day cruises out of San Diego on Disney Wonder.

I've been working on a trip report about this vacation. Will post soon with pictures!


----------



## finchy3

pepe3penelope said:


> Thanks for your comments. We still had a magical time since it was our 1st time staying on property. It was our staycation since we didn't want to fly this year. It was wonderful not driving anywhere for 6 days!!!  We were sad to leave today. The kids and particularly DD were very sad. Because the points are so high, we may not be able to stay at GVC for another 2-3 years. Next year we plan to do 2 five day cruises out of San Diego on Disney Wonder.  I've been working on a trip report about this vacation. Will post soon with pictures!



We look forward to your report.


----------



## barney44

Got the one bedroom villa with ease but could only book 7 nights. Any idea why it will not let you book stays in excess of 7 nights?[

QUOTE=Snurk71;51753503]The prevailing thought is 1brs are the easiest to get, since the capacity is only 5 and when someone books a studio it automatically makes the 1br available. So in general, your odds are theoretically best for a1br.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards[/QUOTE]


----------



## Checkers

barney44 said:


> Got the one bedroom villa with ease but could only book 7 nights. Any idea why it will not let you book stays in excess of 7
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


[/QUOTE]

You can only book up to 7 days at a time.  You will have to call MS to add on a day at a time if you want more.  Not sure if you can do it online but would want the assurance of talking to someone, but that's just me.  Can't remember what the reasoning is behind this booking policy but maybe someone will post the reason.


----------



## txsoccermom

So excited for our 1st VGC trip Aug 16-20!!!!  Our last night for the studio came thru this morning   Question on groceries...we won't need many, but breakfast stuff for 2-3 mornings, snacks, wine, some lunch stuff.  Is there a little market in the lobby that would have that stuff, or should we order from Von's?  And if we order from Von's, is there a minimum and can we have wine delivered?

TIA!


----------



## Cinderpamela

txsoccermom said:


> So excited for our 1st VGC trip Aug 16-20!!!!  Our last night for the studio came thru this morning   Question on groceries...we won't need many, but breakfast stuff for 2-3 mornings, snacks, wine, some lunch stuff.  Is there a little market in the lobby that would have that stuff, or should we order from Von's?  And if we order from Von's, is there a minimum and can we have wine delivered?
> 
> TIA!



There is a market area at Whitewater Snacks- the counterservice spot at VGC. It has traditional DVC type grocery items. This review from Disney Food Blog has some great shots of the grocery items that are available:
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2014/03/06/review-breakfast-at-white-water-snacks-in-disneys-grand-californian-hotel-and-spa/

I have never had Vons deliver, but lots of folks on here have, and yes they have wine, the only tricky thing with having alcohol delivered is that someone from your group over the age of 21 must sign for it at the time of delivery. Otherwise it can just be left with Bell Services and brought up later.


----------



## pepe3penelope

Hi, all! We had our 1st stay that ended July 11th. Wanted I share info about the kitchen supplies. We had an awesome time & were fortunate to have a 1 bedroom villa for the 1st 3 nights. Planned to cook meals. The cookware sizes are very small and are NOT nonstick cookware. I couldn't cook certain things and when I attempted to cook other things it was near impossible. Guest Services confirmed with Mousekeeping & they do not have other cookware. Just letting you all know!


----------



## hjgaus

pepe3penelope said:


> Hi, all! We had our 1st stay that ended July 11th. Wanted I share info about the kitchen supplies. We had an awesome time & were fortunate to have a 1 bedroom villa for the 1st 3 nights. Planned to cook meals. The cookware sizes are very small and are NOT nonstick cookware. I couldn't cook certain things and when I attempted to cook other things it was near impossible. Guest Services confirmed with Mousekeeping & they do not have other cookware. Just letting you all know!



EVERYTHING STICKS to the pans BUT they sure are easy to clean!!!


----------



## Anal Annie

Our trip is finally ALMOST here….leaving for DL / VGC on Aug. 5th and I've done absolutely NO planning except for 1 ADR!!   THIS IS SOOO NOT LIKE ME but I just haven't had the time!!!   I signed up for the DL version of TouringPlans.com awhile back and then never used it!!   Do I need to go hang out on the DL board to do this trip efficiently!?  We only have 2 1/2 days there so I don't have spare time to squander!!   The only time we were ever at DL was for 2 days back in 2005.  We muddled thru then but DS was still to small to ride some things and that was before Cars Land.  I'm starting to get worried that we don't know our way around or how to do these parks.  I considered a grocery order but our time is too short I think to be worthwhile.  We're just in a studio.  HATE to pay Disney prices for beer & booze tho.  Thoughts??!!


----------



## AZMermaid

I don't think DL takes near the planning WDW does. You have good timing in that most AZ schools are back or close to back, so peak summer crowds should be winding down. You know the drill, get there early and ride the headliners first. 

One thing you may not know is to go through the main gates for EE and at opening for DCA. The GCH gates get really backed up and slow. 

Have fun!


----------



## bellazachmom

Anal Annie said:


> Our trip is finally ALMOST here.leaving for DL / VGC on Aug. 5th and I've done absolutely NO planning except for 1 ADR!!   THIS IS SOOO NOT LIKE ME but I just haven't had the time!!!   I signed up for the DL version of TouringPlans.com awhile back and then never used it!!   Do I need to go hang out on the DL board to do this trip efficiently!?  We only have 2 1/2 days there so I don't have spare time to squander!!   The only time we were ever at DL was for 2 days back in 2005.  We muddled thru then but DS was still to small to ride some things and that was before Cars Land.  I'm starting to get worried that we don't know our way around or how to do these parks.  I considered a grocery order but our time is too short I think to be worthwhile.  We're just in a studio.  HATE to pay Disney prices for beer & booze tho.  Thoughts??!!



I don't think you need to worry about a thing!!

I, too, am a WDW vet that is OCD when it comes to my planning. My friends and family affectionately, or so I like to think, call me Tour Guide Barbie  When we headed out to our first DL trip a few years ago I seriously considered going out a few days early so that I could get the lay of the land and figure everything out before my hubby and kids arrived!

I had a really hard time with NOT making ADRs or making spreadsheets with park times, EMHs and where to be when.

Yes, you will be a bit confused the first day as to where things are and how to get from point A to point B. Yes, you will probably miss a few things that day. BUT by the end of the first day you will be amazed with how easy it is to get around and how much is packed in to the 2 parks and how quickly you will figure it all out. The fact that you have been there once before is all the pre-planning you need, in my opinion.

Our first visit was during all the DCA construction and the building of CarsLand so it was still a bit of a learning curve when we went last year, but it still only took a bit of time to figure everything out.

I am certainly not a "fly by the seat of my pants" kind of girl, but I am able to be when heading to DL ~ and, though I won't admit it to many people, I actually kind of prefer it!


----------



## Anal Annie

AZMermaid said:


> I don't think DL takes near the planning WDW does. You have good timing in that most AZ schools are back or close to back, so peak summer crowds should be winding down. You know the drill, get there early and ride the headliners first.
> 
> One thing you may not know is to go through the main gates for EE and at opening for DCA. The GCH gates get really backed up and slow.
> 
> Have fun!



OK so here's how much I don't know - what is EE at DL?  At WDW that's what we call Expedition Everest.  We're staying at VGC so I thought that the entrance there was an advantage to staying there.  OY.  I know I will never convince my DH that it is faster to go to a different gate than to go thru right where we're staying.  Our first day we'll get there in the afternoon so the morning backup won't be a problem.  I know only 1 park opens early tho unlike a diff. park every day at WDW.  I just don't know which park it is. 



bellazachmom said:


> I don't think you need to worry about a thing!!
> 
> I, too, am a WDW vet that is OCD when it comes to my planning. My friends and family affectionately, or so I like to think, call me Tour Guide Barbie  When we headed out to our first DL trip a few years ago I seriously considered going out a few days early so that I could get the lay of the land and figure everything out before my hubby and kids arrived!
> 
> I had a really hard time with NOT making ADRs or making spreadsheets with park times, EMHs and where to be when.
> 
> Yes, you will be a bit confused the first day as to where things are and how to get from point A to point B. Yes, you will probably miss a few things that day. BUT by the end of the first day you will be amazed with how easy it is to get around and how much is packed in to the 2 parks and how quickly you will figure it all out. The fact that you have been there once before is all the pre-planning you need, in my opinion.
> 
> Our first visit was during all the DCA construction and the building of CarsLand so it was still a bit of a learning curve when we went last year, but it still only took a bit of time to figure everything out.
> 
> I am certainly not a "fly by the seat of my pants" kind of girl, but I am able to be when heading to DL ~ and, though I won't admit it to many people, I actually kind of prefer it!



Thanks, I don't even know if I made my one ADR on the right day.  I just figured it would be best on our 2nd (middle) night and we didn't want to overload ourselves with too many obligations.  It is at Blue Bayou becuz the last time we were there we saw it from the ride and DH said if we ever come back he wanted to eat there.   I also haven't really researched the best spot to watch WOC.  I feel like such a slacker!! 

I am going to clean house over the next couple days then start packing.  I am going to try to pack everything we might need for DL in our carry-ons so we don't have to root thru our checked bags.  Want to be organized so that I don't have to spend a lot of time packing us back up before heading to Aulani!!!!!


----------



## wdrl

EE stands for Early Entry (aka Extra Magic Hours).

I agree with other posters that Disneyland (DL) and California Adventure (DCA) are smaller Parks that are easier to navigate than the Parks at Walt Disney World in Florida.  Its difficult for me to describe, but the Disneyland Resort is somewhat easier to get around, but at the same time there are subtle differences  compared to what we are use to in WDW.

Unless DLR has changed this Summer, DLR alternates Early Entry between DL and DCA.  There are signs around VGC showing which Park has EE for each day.

Its nice that VGC has a direct entrance to DCA.  However, be prepared for a long line that starts forming about an hour before the Park opens.  Also, families and groups often send one person to save a place in line at 7:15 AM; then, about 15 minutes before the gates open the rest of the family or group shows up. Fortunately, the line moves quickly once the gate opens.

I suggest you make Radiator Springs Racers your number 1 priority on the day you visit DCA.  Like Toy Story Mania and Hollywood Studios, it seems as if 98% of the guests go directly to that attraction at hose drop (that's right: Hose drop). On the way to RSR, you will pass the area where FastPasses are distributed for RSR and you might see some people already getting in line for RSR FastPasses.  However, DCA does not start distributing FPs until the Park opens to the general public, so it makes more sense to ride RSR on standby first, then come back to get a FP.

Flo's V8 Cafe in Cars Land has a good breakfast, lunch, and dinner.  I like their breakfast burritos, and they offer wine by the glass at lunch and dinner.

DLR will take a photo of you the first time you enter a Park.  Its a quick snapshot, sort of like what DCL on the cruise ships.

Also, if you leave the Park and intend on returning to either DCA or DL the same day, then remember to get your hand stamped.

Since the overwhelming majority of guests go directing to Cars Land and RSR, the rest of the Park is pretty empty for the first hour or so.  The VGC gate is closer to Paradise Pier and California Screaming, TSM, and the Fun Wheel, so its easy to walk over there and ride those rides all within the first hour.


----------



## Anal Annie

wdrl said:


> EE stands for Early Entry (aka Extra Magic Hours).
> 
> I agree with other posters that Disneyland (DL) and California Adventure (DCA) are smaller Parks that are easier to navigate than the Parks at Walt Disney World in Florida.  Its difficult for me to describe, but the Disneyland Resort is somewhat easier to get around, but at the same time there are subtle differences  compared to what we are use to in WDW.
> 
> Unless DLR has changed this Summer, DLR alternates Early Entry between DL and DCA.  There are signs around VGC showing which Park has EE for each day.
> 
> Its nice that VGC has a direct entrance to DCA.  However, be prepared for a long line that starts forming about an hour before the Park opens.  Also, families and groups often send one person to save a place in line at 7:15 AM; then, about 15 minutes before the gates open the rest of the family or group shows up. Fortunately, the line moves quickly once the gate opens.
> 
> I suggest you make Radiator Springs Racers your number 1 priority on the day you visit DCA.  Like Toy Story Mania and Hollywood Studios, it seems as if 98% of the guests go directly to that attraction at hose drop (that's right: Hose drop). On the way to RSR, you will pass the area where FastPasses are distributed for RSR and you might see some people already getting in line for RSR FastPasses.  However, DCA does not start distributing FPs until the Park opens to the general public, so it makes more sense to ride RSR on standby first, then come back to get a FP.
> 
> Flo's V8 Cafe in Cars Land has a good breakfast, lunch, and dinner.  I like their breakfast burritos, and they offer wine by the glass at lunch and dinner.
> 
> DLR will take a photo of you the first time you enter a Park.  Its a quick snapshot, sort of like what DCL on the cruise ships.
> 
> Also, if you leave the Park and intend on returning to either DCA or DL the same day, then remember to get your hand stamped.
> 
> Since the overwhelming majority of guests go directing to Cars Land and RSR, the rest of the Park is pretty empty for the first hour or so.  The VGC gate is closer to Paradise Pier and California Screaming, TSM, and the Fun Wheel, so its easy to walk over there and ride those rides all within the first hour.



Thanks.  If you have park hoppers why do you need to get your hand stamped?

I was wondering about our breakfast options.  Glad to hear about Flo's.  I was thinking about packing a box of pop tarts or something.


----------



## carissa1970

My experience with Early Entry thought the VGC gate is that it is consistently horrible.  We have done it several times, no idea why we don't just go out to the other entrance.  Many times we get into the park AFTER the EE time is over.  So basically we stand in line the entire hour.  No kidding.


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> Thanks.  If you have park hoppers why do you need to get your hand stamped?
> 
> I was wondering about our breakfast options.  Glad to hear about Flo's.  I was thinking about packing a box of pop tarts or something.



DLR requires hand stamps because, well, it requires hand stamps. Why does DLR take photos of guests while WDW doesn't?  Mickey works in mysterious ways.

Even if you don't eat at Flo's, take the time to walk through the cafe.  The Disney imagineers did a great job of designing a 1960's roadside diner.  It has some outdoor seating on the side that offers a good view Radiator Springs Racers.  This photo doesn't do it justice, but here is the view from one of the dining areas from inside Flo's V8 Cafe.  You can see the outdoor tables and RSR in the background.






And here is a better photo of RSR from Flo's outdoor area:


----------



## DebbieB

DL does not do the finger scan, which is why they do hand stamps.  Prevents you from going into a park, leaving and handing it/selling it to someone outside to get in.

I think they only take pictures of annual pass holders.


----------



## wdrl

DebbieB said:


> DL does not do the finger scan, which is why they do hand stamps.  Prevents you from going into a park, leaving and handing it/selling it to someone outside to get in.
> 
> I think they only take pictures of annual pass holders.



I forgot that DLR does not do finger scans.  We had a 5 Day Park Pass and they photographed me the first time I used it.


----------



## Anal Annie

wdrl said:


> DLR requires hand stamps because, well, it requires hand stamps. Why does DLR take photos of guests while WDW doesn't?  Mickey works in mysterious ways.
> 
> Even if you don't eat at Flo's, take the time to walk through the cafe.  The Disney imagineers did a great job of designing a 1960's roadside diner.  It has some outdoor seating on the side that offers a good view Radiator Springs Racers.  This photo doesn't do it justice, but here is the view from one of the dining areas from inside Flo's V8 Cafe.  You can see the outdoor tables and RSR in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a better photo of RSR from Flo's outdoor area:



Any chance that Flo's has similar food to 50's Prime Time Cafe in HS?  We like diner food.



DebbieB said:


> DL does not do the finger scan, which is why they do hand stamps.  Prevents you from going into a park, leaving and handing it/selling it to someone outside to get in.
> 
> I think they only take pictures of annual pass holders.



AHHH.  OK.  I sure hope we can remember about this hand stamping thing!!  


I will tell DH & DS we need to go to the main entrance then if the VGC one is all gunked up!!  THANKS guys!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Anal Annie said:


> Any chance that Flo's has similar food to 50's Prime Time Cafe in HS?  We like diner food&#133;.  AHHH.  OK.  I sure hope we can remember about this hand stamping thing!!  I will tell DH & DS we need to go to the main entrance then if the VGC one is all gunked up!!  THANKS guys!!



Last we were there they did have a diner sort of menu but since it is a QS we did not think the quality matched up at all to 50's prime time.


----------



## Msmithmd

carissa1970 said:


> My experience with Early Entry thought the VGC gate is that it is consistently horrible.  We have done it several times, no idea why we don't just go out to the other entrance.  Many times we get into the park AFTER the EE time is over.  So basically we stand in line the entire hour.  No kidding.



Our "play" on EE is to stay at the VGC, but to walk around to the main DCA gate for admission rather than using the hotel gate. It seems like 2/3 of the EE guests line up at the hotel gate, since all 3 hotels are clustered. 

The entry from the main gate is a bit more of a walk from VGC, but we have never waited more than 5-10 minutes to get through the entry gates from there.   There are triple the entry portals, and it just seems to flow dramatically faster.


----------



## Breyean

DebbieB said:


> DL does not do the finger scan, which is why they do hand stamps.  Prevents you from going into a park, leaving and handing it/selling it to someone outside to get in.
> 
> I think they only take pictures of annual pass holders.



They take pictures of all guests using multiple day tickets on the the first visit using that ticket. This was a big issue discussed quite a bit on the board about a year ago, I think, when it was started. Disney started doing that to combat local ticket brokers who were buying multiple day tickets, then "selling" or better, "renting" them at a price lower than Disney's one day price but above what the brokers paid for the multiple day tickets. Now you have to not only have your picture taken, but you have to have your name on the back of the ticket, since these brokers were "renting" them to people, then getting them back at the end of the day to "rent" to another customer for the following day.

Plus, you will probably be asked for a picture ID as well, at least that first time into a park. They match the name on the ticket to the ID's. Then take your picture, which is how they know it's still you the next time you re-enter a park.

EXCEPT, when the photos don't work, which happened to us quite a bit last month. Then they ask for the picture ID again (sometimes for only one person in a family). That's also why they still hand stamp. The photo displays seem to go down every so often, so this way they know it's still you using the ticket for re-entry.

As for the entrance at VGC - it's great for leaving DCA or for entering later in the day. But there's a reason not to use it if you are trying to get the most out of the early entry to DCA. The security booths at the main entrance open WAY before the parks do. You can get through security there and go stand on one of the many lines to show your ticket, ID, get a picture, sign the ticket, etc. So as soon as the park opens, you start going in, plus a lot of the times we've been there, CMs will take the pictures etc of people while we're just standing on line. So when the turnstiles open, the lines tend to move quickly.

At the VGC entrance, I think there is one table with a security checker on either side. And those are with a few feet of the actual turnstile. So, even with fewer people than at the main gate, the line moves slower. And if you are motivated to get to the main entrance as early as possible, and can get to the front of one of the lines there, you can move through very quickly.

Right up to the point where you are stopped by the CMs from RSR with the gas hose and walked slowly to the ride.


----------



## AZMermaid

Everyone pretty well covered it. The entrance from GCH is great anytime.... except at opening. Unless you plan to get to it an hour before opening, walk around to the main gates. It isn't that far. The EE (Magic Morning) hours should be posted, but as a general rule, DL has it on the S and T days (Sat, Sun, Tues, Thurs) and DCA has it on MWF. This varies though, so I would check beforehand. 

I have never eaten at Flo's and you all have convinced me it is a must do next time! We always only go for 2-3 days and tend to eat at our old stand bys!

We rode RSR first thing and then the other Carsland rides. After that, we went back into the Paradise Pier area and both Toy Story and Screamin were walk ons until about 30 minutes after the park opened to the public.


----------



## DebbieB

We typically walk to the main entrance.  The last time we stayed at VGC in August, the hotel entrance was backed up to the store/quick service.

It's been a long time since I've had a regular ticket, so I didn't know they started taking pictures.  My last few trips I've had a DVC AP.


----------



## franandaj

DebbieB said:


> DL does not do the finger scan, which is why they do hand stamps.  Prevents you from going into a park, leaving and handing it/selling it to someone outside to get in.
> 
> I think they only take pictures of annual pass holders.



With as many locals as there are it's feasible for one person to go in the morning, do a bunch of rides, go home and give the pass to someone else and they can go back and close the park. Between that and the ticket brokering situation mentioned here, they have done handstamps as long as I can remember. I think since DCA opened.



Anal Annie said:


> Any chance that Flo's has similar food to 50's Prime Time Cafe in HS?  We like diner food.



Mostly it's open faced sandwiches and salads. I still have never eaten there yet.





> AHHH.  OK.  I sure hope we can remember about this hand stamping thing!!
> 
> 
> I will tell DH & DS we need to go to the main entrance then if the VGC one is all gunked up!!  THANKS guys!!



You won't forget. CMs ask everyone leaving the park.  Sometimes I get 3-4 stamps in a day.


----------



## Breyean

franandaj said:


> With as many locals as there are it's feasible for one person to go in the morning, do a bunch of rides, go home and give the pass to someone else and they can go back and close the park. Between that and the ticket brokering situation mentioned here, they have done handstamps as long as I can remember. I think since DCA opened.
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly it's open faced sandwiches and salads. I still have never eaten there yet.



I'm pretty sure Flo's is a little more upscale than the Prime Time Cafe. You can check the menu on the DL board.





franandaj said:


> You won't forget. CMs ask everyone leaving the park.  Sometimes I get 3-4 stamps in a day.



We were there July 4th. Maybe because I was sweating like a pig, but I wound up getting 3 stamps in one day because they had a tough time reading them when I went from park to park. A CM also mentioned sunblock also can impact how long the stamp lasts. But I remember years ago getting a hand stamp at WDW, swimming, showering, running a marathon, showering again, and the stamp was still visible when I was in the dark rides the following day!

Maybe they changed the ink?


----------



## DebbieB

Breyean said:


> I'm pretty sure Flo's is a little more upscale than the Prime Time Cafe. You can check the menu on the DL board.



Flo's is counter service.   I got the turkey dinner last time, it was pretty good.  We like sitting out on the side and watch the cars on RSR as pictured above.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Breyean said:


> I'm pretty sure Flo's is a little more upscale than the Prime Time Cafe. You can check the menu on the DL board.  We were there July 4th. Maybe because I was sweating like a pig, but I wound up getting 3 stamps in one day because they had a tough time reading them when I went from park to park. A CM also mentioned sunblock also can impact how long the stamp lasts. But I remember years ago getting a hand stamp at WDW, swimming, showering, running a marathon, showering again, and the stamp was still visible when I was in the dark rides the following day!  Maybe they changed the ink?



Flo's is counter service.  50's prime time is table service so no, Flo's is not more upscale.    Flo's is fine but if the 2 were side by side I'd head to 50's PT for better food.


----------



## islandtimect

This is so helpful. Can you enter via the main gate during EE, or only the gate near GCV?


----------



## finchy3

islandtimect said:


> This is so helpful. Can you enter via the main gate during EE, or only the gate near GCV?



You can use the main gate for EE.


----------



## Breyean

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Flo's is counter service.  50's prime time is table service so no, Flo's is not more upscale.    Flo's is fine but if the 2 were side by side I'd head to 50's PT for better food.



I was just going by the menu I've checked passing by. It seemed to me the food selections were more exotic, is that a good way to put it, than at Prime Time.

I know we go to the latter on all our WDW trips and enjoy many things on the menu, but we've never been tempted by anything on the Flo's menu. I guess our tastes run to the simple.


----------



## Anal Annie

Morning folks!   I was just looking at that TouringPlans.com site that I subscribed to (nothing like waiting until THE LAST WEEK) and it looked like if we want park hoppers that include the MM feature we need to order them in advance?!  Am I reading that right?  Can't we just buy our tix when we get there and still have the MM option?!  Maybe it was just the wording on their website (coupled with the fact that I confuse easily)?!  Thx for any clarification you can give me!!


----------



## Nonsuch

Anal Annie said:


> ...if we want park hoppers that include the MM feature we need to order them in advance?!


All VGC registered guests receive EMH every day.  The type of ticket (or advance purchase) does not matter.


----------



## Anal Annie

Nonsuch said:


> All VGC registered guests receive EMH every day.  The type of ticket (or advance purchase) does not matter.



OK, thanks.  I was also looking at the Ticket page on the DL website and it also mentioned "advanced purchase".  I think I am even more confused.

Meanwhile, after playing around with this TouringPlans site if I "optimize" our day and say that we want to ride RSR 2x it has us going there later in the day, not first thing at opening.  It has us ride Soarin' first.  If I purposely re-order it and put the 1st time we ride RSR FIRST then it shows a like 45 min. wait vs less than 60 min. wait later in the day.  Anybody have any thoughts on that??  (ie like why not go there first)?


----------



## LisaT91403

Anal Annie said:


> Meanwhile, after playing around with this TouringPlans site if I "optimize" our day and say that we want to ride RSR 2x it has us going there later in the day, not first thing at opening.  It has us ride Soarin' first.  If I purposely re-order it and put the 1st time we ride RSR FIRST then it shows a like 45 min. wait vs less than 60 min. wait later in the day.  Anybody have any thoughts on that??



You are better off posting in the regular Disneyland forum rather than the DVC forum.

Having said that, the best way to ride twice is to do the "Wide Right" technique first thing in the morning, then go grab a Fast Pass for a ride later in the day.


----------



## jerseygal

Wow, your trip is coming up SOON! EXCITING!

Didn't realize that you were also doing VGC before your Aulani trip! GREAT!

We did Grand Californian Resort, Aug, 2009 right before VGC opened in September! Looked so BEAUTIFUL...Our family had the BEST time at DL, first time for us in Calif! Did 3 nights in San Diego, Coronado Beach, the Marriott Property on points, then did Grand Californian Resort, 2 BEAUTIFUL standard rooms, connecting on "Developer Points" as we had just purchased AKV October, 2008! 

LOVED, LOVED that vaca!

Thinking of going back right after Memorial Day, 2015 for 4-5 nights at VGC, then 3 nights Huntington Beach, The Hyatt! 

Let me know how you loved VGC and DL experience, Aulani too!!!

HAVE A GREAT TRIP!


t


----------



## XMom

LisaT91403 said:


> You are better off posting in the regular Disneyland forum rather than the DVC forum.  Having said that, the best way to ride twice is to do the "Wide Right" technique first thing in the morning, then go grab a Fast Pass for a ride later in the day.



  Our plan of attack in Ca Adv is that we go straight to RSR then after we get off that, we go to the FP area for RSR and get a FP for that to ride later in the day, next head up to Grizzly Rapids to get a FP for World of Color. Then we head to Paradise Pier and ride Toy Story Mania and Screamin. This way we hit the headliners and still have a FP for RSR later in the day.  Keep in mind, Toy Story does not have a FP. Not sure of the ages of your family. But the Aladdin Show is amazing if you have time or interest in seeing it. Animation Academy is also a favorite of my kids and is a nice way to cool down.   For lunch, you can go to the exit to the Grand Cal and head to Whitewater Snacks. We love their Nachos and Carnitas Burger. It isn't very crowded and the prices are decent for Disneyland.   We are DL locals, well an hour and a half away, but get there monthly. We also own at the Grand. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## bellazachmom

XMom said:


> Our plan of attack in Ca Adv is that we go straight to RSR then after we get off that, we go to the FP area for RSR and get a FP for that to ride later in the day. Next we head to Soarin to get a FP, next head up to Grizzly Rapids to get a FP for World of Color. Then we head to Paradise Pier and ride Toy Story Mania and Screamin. By the time we are finished with those, it is time to get to Soarin for our FP.  This way we hit the headliners and still have a FP for RSR later in the day.
> 
> Keep in mind that RSR and WOC are not linked to the FP system so that is why you can still obtain the FP for Soarin. Toy Story does not have a FP. Not sure of the ages of your family. But the Aladdin Show is amazing if you have time or interest in seeing it. Animation Academy is also a favorite of my kids and is a nice way to cool down.
> 
> For lunch, you can go to the exit to the Grand Cal and head to Whitewater Snacks. We love their Nachos and Carnitas Burger. It isn't very crowded and the prices are decent for Disneyland.
> 
> We are DL locals, well an hour and a half away, but get there monthly. We also own at the Grand. Feel free to ask any questions.



Unfortunately, this is no longer the case. RSR were linked earlier this month. WOC are still independent. 

The upside is that the FPs for RSR have been lasting much longer.


----------



## XMom

bellazachmom said:


> Unfortunately, this is no longer the case. RSR were linked earlier this month. WOC are still independent.   The upside is that the FPs for RSR have been lasting much longer.



What a bummer! We just went the last part of June. Thanks for the update! I hope whoever reads my response, sees yours as well!


----------



## bigAWL

XMom said:


> What a bummer! We just went the last part of June. Thanks for the update! I hope whoever reads my response, sees yours as well!



You can edit your post for future readers.


----------



## Anal Annie

Hey gang - I started posting over on the DL forums - the RSR FP thing was confirmed over there to be connected now.  Bummer.

I have another VGC question - coffee filters….do they use old school basket types like at WDW??  I THOUGHT I had some somewhere but can't find them.  We use a Keurig at home now so I may just have to go out & buy some of those pre-filled Maxwell House flat ones or something.  Funny story - I keep filters in our Owners Locker in FL and when we went down in January I brought a small 1 Lb bag of coffee with us (flew in carry-ons only) and my coffee was apparently a big red flag at security!!  They thought it was drugs or something!!   My DH was like WHAT DID YOU BRING…WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!  I got pulled out of the line and they had to open my bag and go thru it and open the coffee etc.  I was mortified!!  So no more bringing bags of coffee with me in my carry-ons!!  I would have to pack it in checked luggage if I brought a bag of coffee.


----------



## hakepb

Anal Annie said:


> Hey gang - I started posting over on the DL forums - the RSR FP thing was confirmed over there to be connected now.  Bummer.
> 
> I have another VGC question - coffee filters.do they use old school basket types like at WDW??  I THOUGHT I had some somewhere but can't find them.  We use a Keurig at home now so I may just have to go out & buy some of those pre-filled Maxwell House flat ones or something.  Funny story - I keep filters in our Owners Locker in FL and when we went down in January I brought a small 1 Lb bag of coffee with us (flew in carry-ons only) and my coffee was apparently a big red flag at security!!  They thought it was drugs or something!!   My DH was like WHAT DID YOU BRINGWHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!  I got pulled out of the line and they had to open my bag and go thru it and open the coffee etc.  I was mortified!!  So no more bringing bags of coffee with me in my carry-ons!!  I would have to pack it in checked luggage if I brought a bag of coffee.



They are the standard 10/12 cup mr coffee flat bottom filters.


----------



## Anal Annie

hakepb said:


> They are the standard 10/12 cup mr coffee flat bottom filters.



Thanks - I went ahead & bought the little pre-filled Maxwell House filters to bring so I can avoid arousing suspicion with the TSA!!   I am going to bring a few filters for Aulani tho in hopes of brewing some good Kona coffee while we're there!!


----------



## Breyean

Anal Annie said:


> Thanks - I went ahead & bought the little pre-filled Maxwell House filters to bring so I can avoid arousing suspicion with the TSA!!   I am going to bring a few filters for Aulani tho in hopes of brewing some good Kona coffee while we're there!!



Once they connected RSR to the rest of the FP system, they FPs for RSR are lasting a lot longer. Our plan USED to be to do RSR first thing, esp on EE days for DCA, and maybe even once again if things went smoothly. Our goal was to make it to the FP line before they merged the EE people on line with the line for FP waiting behind the rope.

We were last there on July 4th week, and with the new system, we decided to do RSR first again (you never know when it might go down or for how long, so we like to get it done ASAP). But then we went to do other rides until well after park opening (and FP distribution starting).

We did that to time our return to get the FPs for RSR for a return time at night. If you're going to be at the parks at night, RSR is really beautiful then, and well worth trying to do. The whole Cars Land area at night is great, and RSR is really something else.

Even though it was a pretty crowded week for the holiday, we had no problem checking the FP return time posted at the distribution entrance and then choosing when we wanted to get on line for our night time FPs.


----------



## SpectroMan71

Question from a first time guest at VGC (Tomorrow!):  Is checkin any different than in Florida?  Any separate desk?  I assume no checking in online as I can't find it, and with regard to parking, I know it's free valet but we're taking two cars.  Any issues with that?

Lastly, do they do the "text when room is ready" thing?

Thanks!


----------



## forevercruising

SpectroMan71 said:


> Question from a first time guest at VGC (Tomorrow!):  Is checkin any different than in Florida?  Any separate desk?  I assume no checking in online as I can't find it, and with regard to parking, I know it's free valet but we're taking two cars.  Any issues with that?
> 
> Lastly, do they do the "text when room is ready" thing?
> 
> Thanks!



First, congrats on your upcoming stay at our beloved "home"! 
Second, here are some answers:

1.  There is only one check in line for all guests, VGC and hotel, mixed together.  When you are to the front of the line, you will be called to a CM to check in.  If you have kids, there is a nice corner near the line with chairs and Disney cartoons showing.

2.  You are correct; there is no online check-in for VGC.

3.  We always self park across the street (very convenient), so I cannot comment on the valet parking.

4.  Yes, they will text you when your room is ready; it works well.

I hope that helps!  Enjoy your stay - it is a wonderful DVC property!  

- forevercruising


----------



## SpectroMan71

Thanks,  Forever!  Perfect!

What about the laundry for studios - is there a no-charge room somewhere with machines?


----------



## AZMermaid

You get free valet?


----------



## Msmithmd

AZMermaid said:


> You get free valet?



No. Not unless you are handicapped. 

The lot is literally across the street, less than 100 yard walk.


----------



## AZMermaid

That's what I had always thought, but pp said "I know there's free valet." I was thinking I missed something all these years!


----------



## pepe3penelope

SpectroMan71 said:


> Question from a first time guest at VGC (Tomorrow!):  Is checkin any different than in Florida?  Any separate desk?  I assume no checking in online as I can't find it, and with regard to parking, I know it's free valet but we're taking two cars.  Any issues with that?  Lastly, do they do the "text when room is ready" thing?  Thanks!


Congratulations! How exciting! We had our 1st VGC stay just last month & it was amazing!!!!

Same check in line for everyone. Self parking is across the street & is free for DVC members. Leaving items, including groceries, was easy with bell services.

They will get your number at Checkin. & you will get the text when the villa is ready . Warning: our 2 texts (1st 3 nights 1 bedroom, last 2 nights studio) came at like 3:57 & 3:58!

The VGC laundry is on the 1st floor with the trash. Get the free DVC laundry coins at the registration/check in desk.


----------



## hjgaus

SpectroMan71 said:


> Question from a first time guest at VGC (Tomorrow!):  Is checkin any different than in Florida?  Any separate desk?  I assume no checking in online as I can't find it, and with regard to parking, *I know it's free valet but we're taking two cars.  Any issues with that?*
> 
> Lastly, do they do the "text when room is ready" thing?
> 
> Thanks!



If NOT handicapped.......

VALET - $25.00 per car
SELF PARKING  - $17.00 per car


----------



## hjgaus

OOPS! -forgot all DVC members already know self parking is free.


----------



## XMom

bigAWL said:


> You can edit your post for future readers.



Thanks....I just did that. Hopefully I don't throw anyone off!


----------



## Linda67

I would appreciate a little advice from all you Grand Californian experts 

I'm thinking of trying to grab a studio for 5 nights in either March or April 2015

Looking at the availability tool on the DVC website, I could call today and get a studio (7 month window) for all 5 nights in March BUT if I hold off until the April dates are available for me to book, the same 5 nights would cost me a lot less in points if I go later in the month

Is it unusual that I am seeing 5 consecutive nights in a studio available at my 7 month window? if it is I guess I should grab that room now

Alternatively, I could sit tight for April  

I know this is a tough one to definitively answer but your experience with studio availability at 7 months would be great to hear


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Linda67 said:


> I would appreciate a little advice from all you Grand Californian experts   I'm thinking of trying to grab a studio for 5 nights in either March or April 2015  Looking at the availability tool on the DVC website, I could call today and get a studio (7 month window) for all 5 nights in March BUT if I hold off until the April dates are available for me to book, the same 5 nights would cost me a lot less in points if I go later in the month  Is it unusual that I am seeing 5 consecutive nights in a studio available at my 7 month window? if it is I guess I should grab that room now  Alternatively, I could sit tight for April   I know this is a tough one to definitively answer but your experience with studio availability at 7 months would be great to hear



Tricky to say.

Safest would be to book the March dates and then wait to see if the dates you were looking at in April are available and switch if they are.


----------



## franandaj

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Tricky to say.
> 
> Safest would be to book the March dates and then wait to see if the dates you were looking at in April are available and switch if they are.



I agree with this. April is spring break for a lot of people and with the lower points, it might be more desireable for others as well.


----------



## Linda67

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Tricky to say.
> 
> Safest would be to book the March dates and then wait to see if the dates you were looking at in April are available and switch if they are.



Thanks
I have been thinking about doing this but in order to book the March dates, I would need to buy some one time use points.
If the April dates then become available, I would need less points overall and wouldn't nee to buy any extra so I'm not sure what would happen to the one time points I had already bought


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Linda67 said:


> Thanks
> I have been thinking about doing this but in order to book the March dates, I would need to buy some one time use points.
> If the April dates then become available, I would need less points overall and wouldn't nee to buy any extra so I'm not sure what would happen to the one time points I had already bought



You should double check with MS but I think that you could use them on the April reservation if that were available.  It does complicate things though for cancelling and rebooking.


----------



## floribr1

Linda67 said:


> Thanks
> I have been thinking about doing this but in order to book the March dates, I would need to buy some one time use points.
> If the April dates then become available, I would need less points overall and wouldn't nee to buy any extra so I'm not sure what would happen to the one time points I had already bought





KAT4DISNEY said:


> You should double check with MS but I think that you could use them on the April reservation if that were available.  It does complicate things though for cancelling and rebooking.



You would be able to use the one time use points for the April reservation, however you could not "cancel" them (i.e., return them to Disney for a refund), nor can those points be banked. Furthermore, I would caution you if you are borrowing points to book the March reservation, since those borrowed points also could not be "un-borrowed."

I suppose your situation depends on how much of a gambler you are... In my personal opinion, if you are seeing the availability now for the dates you want in April '15 (i.e., 8 months away, only 1 month until the 7-mth window opens), the chances are pretty good that those dates will still be available when you reach your 7-mth window. The reason -- most owners who book early have already snagged the dates they want, during months 9-11. You will be competing for the remaining rooms mainly with other non-owners.

This is just my opinion, for what it's worth.


----------



## BlazerFan

Linda67 said:


> Thanks I have been thinking about doing this but in order to book the March dates, I would need to buy some one time use points. If the April dates then become available, I would need less points overall and wouldn't nee to buy any extra so I'm not sure what would happen to the one time points I had already bought



I've picked up one time points on 2 different occasions. If you need fewer point for April you could use the one time points first and then your regular points. As long as the points left over are current year and within your banking window you are going to be fine.


----------



## Linda67

Thanks for the advice everyone
I am going to hold my nerve and try for the April dates at 7 months
My flight price from the UK is the same for both March and April but the April points cost is far less and I wouldn't need to buy one time use points or borrow from 2016
I will be stalking the availability tool until my 7 month window opens!


----------



## XMom

Linda67 said:


> I would appreciate a little advice from all you Grand Californian experts   I'm thinking of trying to grab a studio for 5 nights in either March or April 2015  Looking at the availability tool on the DVC website, I could call today and get a studio (7 month window) for all 5 nights in March BUT if I hold off until the April dates are available for me to book, the same 5 nights would cost me a lot less in points if I go later in the month  Is it unusual that I am seeing 5 consecutive nights in a studio available at my 7 month window? if it is I guess I should grab that room now  Alternatively, I could sit tight for April   I know this is a tough one to definitively answer but your experience with studio availability at 7 months would be great to hear



What are your April dates?


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

We are renting a 2 bedroom at GCV in September. One of our travelers is a 3 year old who always ends up sleeping at the foot of our bed, no matter where she starts out . I've heard that sometimes the GC gives those out, does anyone know if the GCV does also?


----------



## Nonsuch

Twinkletoesjohnson said:


> ...I've heard that sometimes the GC gives those out, does anyone know if the GCV does also?


The pads and sleeping bags are used to increase occupancy of hotel rooms, usually for the 5th guest in a room with 2 queen beds.  All VGC rooms have enough beds to accommodate the occupancy limit, so there might be a policy against providing sleeping bags for the villas.

If sleeping bags are not available, you could move the mattress from the murphy bed


----------



## Linda67

XMom said:


> What are your April dates?



Looking at April 13th to 19th
Showing as availalbe now but I can't book until mid September


----------



## Longhairbear

New well placed rumors are saying Star Wars is replacing Toon Town at Disneyland.


----------



## finchy3

Longhairbear said:


> New well placed rumors are saying Star Wars is replacing Toon Town at Disneyland.



The little ones won't be to happy to lose Toon Town lol.


----------



## pepe3penelope

Longhairbear said:


> New well placed rumors are saying Star Wars is replacing Toon Town at Disneyland.


Wow !!! I wonder what they'll put there and if there's enough room. How exciting ! Can't wait to tell DH!


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

Nonsuch said:


> The pads and sleeping bags are used to increase occupancy of hotel rooms, usually for the 5th guest in a room with 2 queen beds.  All VGC rooms have enough beds to accommodate the occupancy limit, so there might be a policy against providing sleeping bags for the villas.
> 
> If sleeping bags are not available, you could move the mattress from the murphy bed



Thanks, nonsuch! Great suggestion!


----------



## cruise cruise cruise

Hi all VGC owner,

Would someone be willing to look up for me if there is studio availability April 4-11 or 5-12? I would really appreciate anyone who would be willing to do this for me.

I am asking because I am considering trying to rent points and don't want to go through all the hassle of trying to find points if a room is not available. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## disneydenisel

cruise cruise cruise said:


> Hi all VGC owner,
> 
> Would someone be willing to look up for me if there is studio availability April 4-11 or 5-12? I would really appreciate anyone who would be willing to do this for me.
> 
> I am asking because I am considering trying to rent points and don't want to go through all the hassle of trying to find points if a room is not available.
> 
> Thanks very much!



Yes, there is a studio available for all of your dates at the moment.


----------



## cruise cruise cruise

disneydenisel said:


> Yes, there is a studio available for all of your dates at the moment.



Thank you!
Now I'm off to stalk the buy/rent/trade board


----------



## IleneF

Looking fir a reservation during Avengers Im waitlisted, any chance you think?


----------



## katwisc

Copying another poster's idea ... Any availability for a 2 bedroom jan 14-20 for Star Wars? Figuring out if I have to be on the hunt for points.


----------



## sechelt

katwisc said:


> Copying another poster's idea ... Any availability for a 2 bedroom jan 14-20 for Star Wars? Figuring out if I have to be on the hunt for points.



All units, all sizes, are booked for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday night.  Sorry.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom for Star Wars weekend.  This is our first time in this type of unit as we usually do one bedroom or 2 bdrm lock offs.  Looking at nonsuch's fantastic maps, I see there is a dedicated 2 bdrm underneath the Grand Villa facing WOC (3522).  Has anybody had this room and if so how was the view?  Thinking of adding it to my request list.  I will probably request 6500, 5500 and 5506 first but never stayed at that end of the hall.  TIA!


----------



## Nonsuch

justkeepswimmin said:


> ...I see there is a dedicated 2 bdrm underneath the Grand Villa facing WOC (3522).  Has anybody had this room and if so how was the view?  Thinking of adding it to my request list.  I will probably request 6500, 5500 and 5506 first but never stayed at that end of the hall.


Some pictures from January 2013 (from earlier in this thread)


----------



## cbarnes17

I'm sorry if this is covered in another thread but can anyone describe for me the exterior refurb that is going on?  In staying at the beginning of November.


----------



## Nonsuch

cbarnes17 said:


> I'm sorry if this is covered in another thread but can anyone describe for me the exterior refurb that is going on?


I try to follow VGC and GCH news, and there has not been any official announcements about the refurbishment (other than Napa Rose being closed).
My assumption is this is exterior maintenance and paint, which VGC does not need.  The scaffolds are facing Grizzly Rapids and are not visible from VGC.


----------



## Linda67

Hello everyone
I am loving this thread and have already asked a lot of Qs so hope it's cool to ask another 
So my dates are now set and I am looking to try to book a studio at 7 months - fingers crossed!
I want to try and get April 13th for 6 nights in a studio  
Help me plan my strategy to do this!
I am stalking the resort availability every day and all 6 nights are currently available 
Should I walk my reservation or just get on-line at exactly 7 months out?
To add a further complexity, for the 6th night I need to top up with just a few one time use points so can't book the entire stay on-line
What's my best bet here?
1. Walk the reservation (still not entirely sure of how to do this but will save that question for another post!)
2. Hop on line at (what time??) when I am at 7 months book my first 5 nights
3. Call member services at (what time??) to book the 6th night as I need one time use points 
Really hope you can help me out as I have little experience with all this!
TIA


----------



## Snurk71

Linda67 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone
> I am loving this thread and have already asked a lot of Qs so hope it's cool to ask another
> So my dates are now set and I am looking to try to book a studio at 7 months - fingers crossed!
> I want to try and get April 13th for 6 nights in a studio
> Help me plan my strategy to do this!
> I am stalking the resort availability every day and all 6 nights are currently available
> Should I walk my reservation or just get on-line at exactly 7 months out?
> To add a further complexity, for the 6th night I need to top up with just a few one time use points so can't book the entire stay on-line
> What's my best bet here?
> 1. Walk the reservation (still not entirely sure of how to do this but will save that question for another post!)
> 2. Hop on line at (what time??) when I am at 7 months book my first 5 nights
> 3. Call member services at (what time??) to book the 6th night as I need one time use points
> Really hope you can help me out as I have little experience with all this!
> TIA



A lot of naysayers will recommend not walking a reservation at 7 months because even if all 6 of your nights show available now, or even right before your 7 month window, a VGC owner can swoop in and take the room that showed available before you can finish your walking.

As long as you're not borrowing, I don't see anything wrong with trying to walk a7 month reservation. You can walk the first 5 nights and but the one time points fire the 6th night on your 7 month mark. At that time you'll know for sure if the room is available and if not.  Of the 6th night isn't available, I don't know that you'll be able to buy the one time points at that time and wait list the 6th night or not - I don't really know how the one time points work. Maybe check out the MS section of the DIS (or whatever it's called).

Regarding times, I think online opens at 8 EST and MS starts taking calls at 9 EST.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## Linda67

Snurk71 said:


> A lot of naysayers will recommend not walking a reservation at 7 months because even if all 6 of your nights show available now, or even right before your 7 month window, a VGC owner can swoop in and take the room that showed available before you can finish your walking.
> 
> As long as you're not borrowing, I don't see anything wrong with trying to walk a7 month reservation. You can walk the first 5 nights and but the one time points fire the 6th night on your 7 month mark. At that time you'll know for sure if the room is available and if not.  Of the 6th night isn't available, I don't know that you'll be able to buy the one time points at that time and wait list the 6th night or not - I don't really know how the one time points work. Maybe check out the MS section of the DIS (or whatever it's called).
> 
> Regarding times, I think online opens at 8 EST and MS starts taking calls at 9 EST.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards



This is great feedback, thanks very much
I now need to go away and read up on walking a reservation as I am not entirely sure of the process


----------



## cbarnes17

Nonsuch said:


> I try to follow VGC and GCH news, and there has not been any official announcements about the refurbishment (other than Napa Rose being closed).
> My assumption is this is exterior maintenance and paint, which VGC does not need.  The scaffolds are facing Grizzly Rapids and are not visible from VGC.



The Disneyland blog on allears.net reported some construction as of 8/15/14.

http://land.allears.net/blogs/lauragilbreath/2014/08/disneyland_resort_photo_update_82.html


----------



## DebbieB

Linda67 said:


> This is great feedback, thanks very much
> I now need to go away and read up on walking a reservation as I am not entirely sure of the process



I've had luck at VGC starting reservations on Friday.   I usually want Sunday to Friday, I will book Friday to Friday and then drop Friday and Saturday a couple days later.     

Yours would be more tricky because you don't have enough points plus the week before is premier season, which is a lot more points.    I don't think you will have problems with April 13, that is after the Easter rush.   Right now the entire month of April is open for studios.


----------



## Nonsuch

cbarnes17 said:


> The Disneyland blog on allears.net reported some construction as of 8/15/14.
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/lauragilbreath/2014/08/disneyland_resort_photo_update_82.html


Some construction photos posted on the GCH superthread.


----------



## cruise cruise cruise

Is there a daily parking fee for guests/point renters of DVC owners


----------



## forevercruising

cruise cruise cruise said:


> Is there a daily parking fee for guests/point renters of DVC owners



Hi, there!  

No, there is no daily parking fee for those staying in the villas.  VGC guests have free parking across the street from the Grand Californian; it is very convenient.  

When you drive through the security gate to check in, you are given a parking permit for your entire stay; you may come and go as you please.

Just pull in, unload the luggage (there are bellmen there to assist), then you can park across the street.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Linda67

DebbieB said:


> I've had luck at VGC starting reservations on Friday.   I usually want Sunday to Friday, I will book Friday to Friday and then drop Friday and Saturday a couple days later.  Yours would be more tricky because you don't have enough points plus the week before is premier season, which is a lot more points.    I don't think you will have problems with April 13, that is after the Easter rush.   Right now the entire month of April is open for studios.



I am checking the resort availability tool daily!
I honestly don't think I'm going to bag a room for the whole 6 nights, it seems a real long-shot
I could (if they are available) book the first 5 nights on line as soon as the window opens and then call for the 6th night as soon as the phone lines open (need to buy a few one time use points for the 6th) but as I say, perhaps I am being too pessimistic but I'm not feeling like it's going to happen at the moment as I know the studios are in short supply


----------



## Nonsuch

forevercruising said:


> ...When you drive through the security gate to check in, you are given a parking permit for your entire stay...


I've not received a parking permit, is this something new? 
I have always (at least since VGC has existed) shown my room key (with "Self Parking" printed on it) to exit the self parking lot


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> I've not received a parking permit, is this something new?
> I have always (at least since VGC has existed) shown my room key (with "Self Parking" printed on it) to exit the self parking lot



I remember getting a slip of paper to place on my windshield while staying at GCH before there was a VGC. 

I know this sounds sick, but I actually FOUND a bunch of them in my garage. I have several from 2003 through 2008. Some are on green paper; some sat Grand California Hotel; some say Disneyland Resort Hotels.

Then I found one from 2012, but none for those intervening years.

We also usually use the exit only at the far side of the lot, up near where DTD is, so we just slide our room key card in and leave.


----------



## apple9117

Just dropping in to say hi 

My DW and I are new owners at GCV!


----------



## wind in the willows

Welcome Home!!


----------



## forevercruising

Nonsuch said:


> I've not received a parking permit, is this something new?
> I have always (at least since VGC has existed) shown my room key (with "Self Parking" printed on it) to exit the self parking lot



Each time we have stayed at VGC, our key cards have said "Self Parking" on them, but each time, we have also been given, at the security gate upon check-in, a parking card/permit which we have been instructed to put on the dashboard of our vehicle while it is parked in the self-parking lot.  It is approximately 4 X 6, has our last name on it, and has our check out date on it.  In fact, that card is the only item ever looked at when we have left the lot; we have never been asked to show the "Self Parking" on our keys!

My husband specifically remembers our last one, because we stayed for ten nights and by the time we checked out, the green card (usually it is white, but the last one was green) was quite faded by the sun when we left!

Strange how experiences differ!    We have not "gone home" for two years, but that was the protocol for all of our stays prior to that.


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone
Just wanted to update everyone as you were all so helpful
Sadly, I couldn't get the studio for the 6 nights I wanted (I didn't try and walk the reservation but now wish I had tried!)
I'm on the wait-list so will hold tight for a couple of months but will then have to cancel my flights in order that I can get a refund  
Fingers crossed - I guess you never know, someone may cancel


----------



## JimmyJam838

I currently have a 2 bedroom lockout reserved for a few days later next month.  Anyone know how easy it is to switch to a 1 bedroom if necessary?


----------



## Snurk71

JimmyJam838 said:
			
		

> I currently have a 2 bedroom lockout reserved for a few days later next month.  Anyone know how easy it is to switch to a 1 bedroom if necessary?



Pretty sure you'd have to cancel and rebook, keeping your fingers crossed the 1br doesn't disappear between the cancel and new reservation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## Shelly S

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to update everyone as you were all so helpful
> Sadly, I couldn't get the studio for the 6 nights I wanted (I didn't try and walk the reservation but now wish I had tried!)
> I'm on the wait-list so will hold tight for a couple of months but will then have to cancel my flights in order that I can get a refund
> Fingers crossed - I guess you never know, someone may cancel



I got 8 nights in a studio 4/11 to 4/19.  I did walk mine for two days as I was in yellowstone park with limited cell signal on the 12th, but didn't need to.  Right now 15th studio is available I would book it and do 2 short 1 or 2 day wait lists until you get what you want. It will be nearly impossible to get all 6 days on one wait list.  Also check the website daily as single days often open up. We have had good luck with single day wait lists at VGC piecing them together till you get all your days. Good luck!


----------



## bigAWL

Shelly S said:


> I got 8 nights in a studio 4/11 to 4/19.  I did walk mine for two days as I was in yellowstone park with limited cell signal on the 12th, but didn't need to.  Right now 15th studio is available I would book it and do 2 short 1 or 2 day wait lists until you get what you want. It will be nearly impossible to get all 6 days on one wait list.  Also check the website daily as single days often open up. We have had good luck with single day wait lists at VGC piecing them together till you get all your days. Good luck!



Once you get all the 1-2 day wailist reservations fulfilled, do you call MS and have them all linked together?  Do they become one reservation?  I assume they can do that without actually dropping any of the nights and risk losing them.


----------



## Shelly S

bigAWL said:


> Once you get all the 1-2 day wailist reservations fulfilled, do you call MS and have them all linked together?  Do they become one reservation?  I assume they can do that without actually dropping any of the nights and risk losing them.



Yes. Last year  I could not get the first two days out of 5. I booked the other 3 days.  Day 1 came in about two weeks later, day 2 came in at 4months. Remember, you can only do 2 wait lists at a time. They were all linked on one reservation.  This was in June.


----------



## Linda67

Shelly S said:


> I got 8 nights in a studio 4/11 to 4/19.  I did walk mine for two days as I was in yellowstone park with limited cell signal on the 12th, but didn't need to.  Right now 15th studio is available I would book it and do 2 short 1 or 2 day wait lists until you get what you want. It will be nearly impossible to get all 6 days on one wait list.  Also check the website daily as single days often open up. We have had good luck with single day wait lists at VGC piecing them together till you get all your days. Good luck!



I've only just spotted your reply 
I think I've made a real mess of this attempted reservation.  The CM at member services advised me to wait list the full 6 nights when I tried to book right on my 7 month window
It doesn't sound like that was the right decision for me to make


----------



## JimmyJam838

JimmyJam838 said:


> I currently have a 2 bedroom lockout reserved for a few days later next month.  Anyone know how easy it is to switch to a 1 bedroom if necessary?



I was able to switch to a 1 bedroom.  The member services rep had to get a supervisor to do it without cancelling and rebooking.  My points went into holding.  Since it's so hard to get into a villa room within 60 days of a reservation and since my wife forgot to buy Halloween party tickets for 10/20, we decided to stay an extra night and get a hotel room for the night of 10/22 and buy the tickets for that night.


----------



## LisaT91403

JimmyJam838 said:


> I was able to switch to a 1 bedroom.  The member services rep had to get a supervisor to do it without cancelling and rebooking.  My points went into holding.  Since it's so hard to get into a villa room within 60 days of a reservation and since my wife forgot to buy Halloween party tickets for 10/20, we decided to stay an extra night and get a hotel room for the night of 10/22 and buy the tickets for that night.



If you really want to go to MHP on the 20th, I'd check with the front desk when you check in. The Disney hotels & resorts always have some MHP tickets available...it's just a matter of getting them (the day of) before they are all gone.


----------



## Nonsuch

Grizzly Game Arcade has been transformed into Eureka Fitness Center.
The change was made about a month ago.

Eureka Fitness Center is open 24 hours.

This is a convenient location for VGC guests, located near the elevators 






VGC maps linked in my signature have been updated with the change


----------



## finchy3

Nonsuch said:


> Grizzly Game Arcade has been transformed into Eureka Fitness Center.
> The change was made about a month ago.
> 
> Eureka Fitness Center is open 24 hours.
> 
> This is a convenient location for VGC guests, located near the elevators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC maps linked in my signature have been updated with the change



Awesome thanks for the heads up


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> Grizzly Game Arcade has been transformed into Eureka Fitness Center.
> The change was made about a month ago.
> 
> Eureka Fitness Center is open 24 hours.
> 
> This is a convenient location for VGC guests, located near the elevators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC maps linked in my signature have been updated with the change



So did they move the equipment over from the spa? If so, what took over that space at the spa?

It's sort of funny. Back before there was a VGC, the fitness center was on this side of the pool. Then when they did some construction or remodeling of the space along the walkways, they moved the fitness center to a tent on the grass where VGC would eventually wind up.

Then the fitness center moved to it's current location at the spa. Until just now, it seems, when it's back close to where it started many years ago.


----------



## Nonsuch

Breyean said:


> So did they move the equipment over from the spa? If so, what took over that space at the spa?


The windows to the old location are covered with paper, and currently unused.  The spa staff did no know what would be taking over the space.







Breyean said:


> It's sort of funny. Back before there was a VGC, the fitness center was on this side of the pool. Then when they did some construction or remodeling of the space along the walkways, they moved the fitness center to a tent on the grass where VGC would eventually wind up.
> 
> Then the fitness center moved to it's current location at the spa. Until just now, it seems, when it's back close to where it started many years ago.


The more things change, the more they stay the same 
The old fitness center was only open 6AM to 8PM, some guests will appreciate 24 hour access.


----------



## Breyean

Nonsuch said:


> The windows to the old location are covered with paper, and currently unused.  The spa staff did no know what would be taking over the space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more things change, the more they stay the same
> The old fitness center was only open 6AM to 8PM, some guests will appreciate 24 hour access.



I used to enjoy getting some fruit and maybe some water at the old fitness center location on my way back to my room from a run. Once they moved it to the other side with the spa, they made me sign in just to take an apple. It was also sort of out of the way, and dripping at the front desk signing in for an apple was a bridge too far.

I wonder if they'll have fruit at the new location?


----------



## Nonsuch

A quick report on another great VGC stay 

Checked in around 8AM and received 1-bedroom villa 5502 
This visit was booked last December, which might be a factor in favorable room assignment.   5502 is number 3 on my request list.





The view from 5502 remains unobstructed by trees:





The LG television has been replaced by a Samsung.
Installation is rather sloppy:





The bedroom desk lamp is this now this style:




The same design is used throughout GCH:




The original lamps were more attractive, but were often stolen:


----------



## finchy3

Looks like they need a bigger Samsung to fill that space.


----------



## sparkhill

Small world...  We checked out of 5502 yesterday morning. 

This was our second stay in this room, with the last time in April 2014. I also immediately noticed the terrible TV install. The washer and dryer have seen better days. You will love the Velcro dryer closure.

Edit: I just noticed that we checked in on your checkout day.


----------



## dreamseeker9

Hi all - I'm thinking of renting points for a GCV studio, June 4-6, 2015. I have a conference starting June 7th, so unfortunately my dates are fixed to enjoy DLR. I saw that Grad Nights are scheduled for June 5-6, bummer. 

I'm debating between the GCV studio (it's cheaper than any of the Disney hotels' regular rooms to rent these points, believe it or not!) or extending my convention hotel stay (Hilton Anaheim). I'll arrive by early afternoon on Thursday, June 4th, so I'll go to the parks that afternoon/evening. I'll take advantage of EMH on Friday, June 5th. I'll be solo, but I may have 2 friends meet up with me on June 6th, so it may not be a parks day.  

I've only been to DLR once for 1 day last November, and I've never stayed in Anaheim.  I really want to explore DLR more, and I want to explore GCH, DLH, and DD.

Any pros or cons you can think of if I go with the GCV studio?  I'm really leaning toward it, even though it will cost more than another 2 nights at the Hilton. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

sparkhill said:


> ...This was our second stay in this room, with the last time in April 2014. I also immediately noticed the terrible TV install. The washer and dryer have seen better days. You will love the Velcro dryer closure.


We have also stayed in this villa before. Our first VGC visit in 2010 was in this villa, overall the room is still in good shape. 

DW did a small load of laundry, and the dryer was slow (she did not mention the Velcro). Hotel maintenance came to the room to repair the dryer (from a prior guest complaint, we did not report it), but we asked he come back another time (he did not return).


----------



## gavvy

Do you get early entry to the parks every day?  Or only for the amount of days your ticket allows you early entry?


----------



## hakepb

dreamseeker9 said:


> Hi all - I'm thinking of renting points for a GCV studio, June 4-6, 2015. I have a conference starting June 7th, so unfortunately my dates are fixed to enjoy DLR. I saw that Grad Nights are scheduled for June 5-6, bummer.
> 
> I'm debating between the GCV studio (it's cheaper than any of the Disney hotels' regular rooms to rent these points, believe it or not!) or extending my convention hotel stay (Hilton Anaheim). I'll arrive by early afternoon on Thursday, June 4th, so I'll go to the parks that afternoon/evening. I'll take advantage of EMH on Friday, June 5th. I'll be solo, but I may have 2 friends meet up with me on June 6th, so it may not be a parks day.
> 
> I've only been to DLR once for 1 day last November, and I've never stayed in Anaheim.  I really want to explore DLR more, and I want to explore GCH, DLH, and DD.
> 
> Any pros or cons you can think of if I go with the GCV studio?  I'm really leaning toward it, even though it will cost more than another 2 nights at the Hilton.
> 
> Thanks!



It's so crazy nice being walking distance to ..... everything from VGC 

Space Mountain, Soarin, ToT, it's tough to be a Bug, Downtown Disney... everything is always within walking distance from VGC!


----------



## hakepb

gavvy said:


> Do you get early entry to the parks every day?  Or only for the amount of days your ticket allows you early entry?



Disney hotel guests get early entry every day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gavvy said:


> Do you get early entry to the parks every day?  Or only for the amount of days your ticket allows you early entry?



Staying onsite gives you the early entry privilege so it doesn't matter about the ticket.  If off site then the ticket entitlement is what is followed.


----------



## dreamseeker9

hakepb said:


> It's so crazy nice being walking distance to ..... everything from VGC
> 
> Space Mountain, Soarin, ToT, it's tough to be a Bug, Downtown Disney... everything is always within walking distance from VGC!



Thanks!  I think I'm gonna go for it!  It would be so awesome to be able to walk to all of that from my hotel, wow!  

I hope a studio is available. I'm excited!


----------



## jupers

Hi everyone...

Just super excited because we are booked at VGC from April 20-26! We are East Coasters and are so excited to see SoCal. If anyone has any advice or tips I'll take them!


----------



## wilma-bride

I am going to be trying today for a reservation at Villas at Grand Californian on 15/16 May for after our WB Panama canal cruise.  Fingers crossed


----------



## finchy3

jupers said:


> Hi everyone...  Just super excited because we are booked at VGC from April 20-26! We are East Coasters and are so excited to see SoCal. If anyone has any advice or tips I'll take them!


Check out Laguna Beach if you can it's beautiful


----------



## hakepb

finchy3 said:


> Check out Laguna Beach if you can it's beautiful




We asked a friend from Cali recommend a beach, and we were glad he recommended Laguna Beach.  It's the sort of beach with some rocky cliffs that are more unique to Cali vs Florida.
...and get a Double-Double Animal Style at an In-N-Out 


(We also visited Huntington Beach because we knew some Disney Channel shows taped there, but that was just a big, flat beach that looked about the same as FL)


----------



## pirate33

I've read that the WDW resorts have entirely separate inventories for people paying with case through CRO and that is required by Florida law.  Does VGC have something similar?  I'm suspecting not because VGC is so small but I am curious.


----------



## tinkfan

Will be making my first trip to Disneyland in early Dec. Was lucky to get 4 nights in a one bedroom at the 7 month window. When making room request for this resort what are the best options and do you call MS and add it to your reservation?
I  am so excited and any suggestions would be appreciated. I feel like a newbie even though I have been a member for almost 20 yrs.


----------



## Breyean

tinkfan said:


> Will be making my first trip to Disneyland in early Dec. Was lucky to get 4 nights in a one bedroom at the 7 month window. When making room request for this resort what are the best options and do you call MS and add it to your reservation?
> I  am so excited and any suggestions would be appreciated. I feel like a newbie even though I have been a member for almost 20 yrs.



Good for you! You'll love the resort as well as the convenience of DLR (not as spread out as all the WDW parks, so you can get more done in less time).

At VGC you can request specific rooms. I, and others here, have been told many times by different CMs at VGC that they are filled based on availability but on a first reserved, first filled basis.

I usually call MS with my list of preferred room numbers.

Basically, you can face the pool, the CA park, or a few rooms face a heavily treed section of CA park where all you see are trees.

When you decide what you prefer, check out the links on Nonsuch's posts on this thread for room and resort layouts. He's a great resource in general and these floor plans are great.

I'll try a link to them, but if this doesn't work, just go back a page in this thread to his last post and it's there in his signature.

Good luck.

Nonsuch -- VGC Mapmaker
VGC floorplan -- 1-page 6-page


----------



## Nonsuch

tinkfan said:


> ...Was lucky to get 4 nights in a one bedroom at the 7 month window. When making room request for this resort what are the best options and do you call MS and add it to your reservation?...


I have had good results emailing Member Services 
This is a sample:


> Subject:  Modify Reservation [reservation number]
> 
> Dear Member Services:
> 
> I would like to add a view/villa request to existing reservation [reservation number].
> Arrival: [arrival date]
> Departure: [departure date]
> I do NOT want to change dates or add additional rooms, this is a view request only.
> 
> Please add this room location request:
> "Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier Park View.
> The room order of preference is: 6502, 5508, 4508, 5502, 4502, 3508,
> 3502, 5514, 4514, 3514, 2522, 2508, 2502, 2514"
> 
> I understand that room requests cannot be guaranteed.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> [your name]
> DVC Member Number: [your number]
> [your address]
> [your phone]


My list of 1 bedroom villas is based on a preference for WOC view or Redwood Creek view -- and a dislike for Pool view or first floor.  Most of my reservations are made close to 11 months in advance, and I generally receive a villa high on my list.

Adjust your request based on your own preferences 

This is a repost (from 3 year ago) of the exterior views:

View from Pool:





View from Redwood Creek Challenge Trail:





View from Paradise Pier (Jumpin' Jellyfish):


----------



## rentayenta

Nonsuch said:


> I have had good results emailing Member Services
> This is a sample:
> 
> My list of 1 bedroom villas is based on a preference for WOC view or Redwood Creek view -- and a dislike for Pool view or first floor.  Most of my reservations are made close to 11 months in advance, and I generally receive a villa high on my list.
> 
> Adjust your request based on your own preferences
> 
> This is a repost (from 3 year ago) of the exterior views:
> 
> View from Pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Redwood Creek Challenge Trail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Paradise Pier (Jumpin' Jellyfish):







Probably the best post ever!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Have I read that the trees have grown enough that the third floor room views are starting to get blocked by them?


----------



## pepe3penelope

Nonsuch, thank you sooooo much for posting the photos with villa numbers attached!  That was so awesome... clearly a picture speaks a thousand words!  I'm definitely going to try to save the images!


----------



## franandaj

Love those posts!  If there is any way they could be pinned to the first post that would be awesome.  

BTW  I don't think that Stopher1 is still actively posting on the boards, so when it come comes time for the next thread I really think that you should start the third VGC Owners and Lovers thread, NonSuch, you are definitely the definite person who has risen above and beyond in this thread.


----------



## tinkfan

thank you so much for the very  helpful, detailed information. I am so excited to stay at this beautiful resort on my first trip to Disneyland!


----------



## apple9117

Nonsuch said:


> I have had good results emailing Member Services
> This is a sample:
> 
> My list of 1 bedroom villas is based on a preference for WOC view or Redwood Creek view -- and a dislike for Pool view or first floor.  Most of my reservations are made close to 11 months in advance, and I generally receive a villa high on my list.
> 
> Adjust your request based on your own preferences
> 
> This is a repost (from 3 year ago) of the exterior views:
> 
> View from Pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Redwood Creek Challenge Trail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Paradise Pier (Jumpin' Jellyfish):



This is awesome, thank you!


----------



## ebenmax

Our family is hoping to book at 7month mark at VGC. I have been looking on line to see if any rooms are available (even tho we cannot book yet.) I have noticed how popular the 2BR lock off appears to be vs the 2BR. Just curious as to why? Is it because of views? Amount of rooms?  Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Nonsuch

ebenmax said:


> ...I have noticed how popular the 2BR lock off appears to be vs the 2BR. Just curious as to why?...


2 bedroom lock-offs are a 1 bedroom linked to a studio, and studios are first to book.  When no studios are available, no 2 bedroom lock-offs are available.


----------



## ebenmax

Thanks for the info...makes total sense! 
If we want to request a 2BR with a good view of DCA, is it best to request a specific room or just a general request...like higher floor with the view of DCA? We unfortunately do not know the resort well enough to know the prime rooms or sections to request.


----------



## sechelt

ebenmax said:


> Thanks for the info...makes total sense!
> If we want to request a 2BR with a good view of DCA, is it best to request a specific room or just a general request...like higher floor with the view of DCA? We unfortunately do not know the resort well enough to know the prime rooms or sections to request.



Request specific villa numbers and don't be afraid to list 5 or 6 of them,or more.  Use the photo above, labelled view from Paradise Pier, and choose from the villas in green.  These villas overlook Goofy's Sky School.  For more details, check out this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44522663


----------



## Nonsuch

ebenmax said:


> ...If we want to request a 2BR with a good view of DCA, is it best to request a specific room or just a general request...like higher floor with the view of DCA?...


I like to give a list of specific villas numbers 

This is what I would request:
6500, 5506, 5500, 4506, 4500, 3522, 3506, 3500


----------



## ebenmax

WOW!!! Those are awesome! I'll be sure to be specific now! 
Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## RebeccaW23

Hi! I recently subscribed to the thread because we hope to head to DLR in the next year or two. After just visiting WDW I started hearing about renting DVC points. Am I correct that if I rent points (I DO NOT own) I could attempt to book at 7 months out for these villas? They look fantastic!  And am I likely to be able to get one of the two bedroom ones at seven months or do they generally book up early by owners? I apologize if this has been asked- there are so many pages and the phone app doesn't have a search function. Thank you!


----------



## Nonsuch

RebeccaW23 said:


> ...Am I correct that if I rent points (I DO NOT own) I could attempt to book at 7 months out for these villas? They look fantastic!  And am I likely to be able to get one of the two bedroom ones at seven months or do they generally book up early by owners?...


You may rent points directly from an owner using the rent/trade board here on DIS 
Or, use a rental service such as David's Vacation Club Rentals 

Two-bedroom villas have the best availability, and will very likely be available at 7 months


----------



## wilma-bride

RebeccaW23 said:


> Hi! I recently subscribed to the thread because we hope to head to DLR in the next year or two. After just visiting WDW I started hearing about renting DVC points. Am I correct that if I rent points (I DO NOT own) I could attempt to book at 7 months out for these villas? They look fantastic!  And am I likely to be able to get one of the two bedroom ones at seven months or do they generally book up early by owners? I apologize if this has been asked- there are so many pages and the phone app doesn't have a search function. Thank you!



If you rent points from somebody who actually owns at Grand Californian, you would be able to book at 11 months.  Your chances of getting what you want would be greatly increased then


----------



## RebeccaW23

Thank you both! Isn't it riskier renting from an individual than through a company though? As owners, do you deal directly with people or through a company (if you rent out that is).


----------



## wilma-bride

RebeccaW23 said:


> Thank you both! Isn't it riskier renting from an individual than through a company though? As owners, do you deal directly with people or through a company (if you rent out that is).



Personally, I never have any extra points to rent.  However, I have rented points privately twice and, yes, it is slightly riskier but you should always make sure to get references and have a contract in place anyway.

A company like David's Vacation Rentals is another way of doing it, they should be able to put you in touch with a VGC owner so you can still make the reservation as early as possible.


----------



## wilma-bride

Nonsuch, thank you so much for your useful post on room locations and views.  I was successful in securing the two nights I wanted at VGC in May so have emailed MS with my requests.  Fingers crossed we get a room with a view


----------



## bigAWL

I've rented my VGC points to other guests through Dave's site three times now.  From my point of view, it works very smoothly and easily.  I've been very satisfied.


----------



## RebeccaW23

bigAWL said:


> I've rented my VGC points to other guests through Dave's site three times now.  From my point of view, it works very smoothly and easily.  I've been very satisfied.


Good to know! I think that's most likely what I will look into as a first timer.


----------



## Snurk71

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> Two-bedroom villas have the best availability, and will very likely be available at 7 months



Have you found 2brs to have better availability than 1brs? I know they kind of statt with the most, since they're all 2brs (except for the GVs ). But I assumed 1brs would be the most available at 7 months because when people take a studio, that automatically creates a1br - which are about double the points without the extra sleeping capacity.


----------



## Lauren in NC

I swear that I saw this in the thread before, but now can't find it.  We're looking into buying at VGC, but my main worry is not being able to book at the times we want since there's so few rooms.  We'd like to stay in a studio or 1 bedroom for 3-4 days in early September and possibly also either early November or January/February.  Are these generally popular months where we'd have problems booking 11 months out?


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Lauren, you should not have any issue with getting a studio at 11 months during those times unless there is a Disney race.


----------



## sparkhill

Lauren in NC said:


> I swear that I saw this in the thread before, but now can't find it.  We're looking into buying at VGC, but my main worry is not being able to book at the times we want since there's so few rooms.  We'd like to stay in a studio or 1 bedroom for 3-4 days in early September and possibly also either early November or January/February.  Are these generally popular months where we'd have problems booking 11 months out?



We have booked lots of trips, even for hard to get rooms like one of the two Grand Villas, and have never encountered any issues at 11 months. Most of the time, wide availability remains open for a few months after the 11 month window opens. Things frequently tighten up at 7 months. 

Keep in mind that there are far fewer owners since there are far fewer rooms.


----------



## Minniesgal

Lauren in NC said:


> I swear that I saw this in the thread before, but now can't find it.  We're looking into buying at VGC, but my main worry is not being able to book at the times we want since there's so few rooms.  We'd like to stay in a studio or 1 bedroom for 3-4 days in early September and possibly also either early November or January/February.  Are these generally popular months where we'd have problems booking 11 months out?



Before 7 months the size of resort has no relation to availability since the number of points sold is proportional to the number of rooms.  Small resort only hurts after 7 months. As long as you use your owners privilege you will be fine.


----------



## cruise cruise cruise

What is the bathroom towel rack situation in the studios? Is there enough racks/hooks to hang 4 towels and have them dry? Do I need to bring some over the door hooks? What do you do?

Is there a retractable clothes line to hang swim suits in the shower?


----------



## Nonsuch

cruise cruise cruise said:


> ...Is there a retractable clothes line to hang swim suits in the shower?


We hung the towels over the shower rod or from the rack that holds the towels (on the wall above the toilet), but there were only 2 of us.
There is a retractable clothes line:


----------



## marsh0013

I'm so excited!  I was able to get a studio this morning for June 17-21!  I've been following this thread, trying to read through all the posts, haven't gotten through it all yet.  I absolutely cannot wait!  Now to go back through the last few pages where I know I saw a sample room request email, and which rooms are best to request.  We have never been to Disneyland so I've got a lot of research to do.


----------



## tjcj

Can someone explain the location and views from the Grand Villas?  Pictures would be fantastic as well, Thanks much!


----------



## dsneygirl

Just got back from 5 nights at the VGC.  We had a studio 6504 right in the corner.  Great view of WoC and overlooking Paradise Pier.  Loved how close everything was.  If we were in the park at DCA we could literally run up to our room and be back in 10 min.  We asked for upper floor/theme park on our request and again at checkin.  The CM told us there would be a great room but it wouldn't be ready until much later.  It was almost 4.  This studio was a lock off so I wonder if they had to clean the entire 2 bedroom. 



The gingerbread house was going up and the tree was all decorated.  The only downside was it really wasn't great swimming weather (and my DS is a fish) by 2-3 in the afternoon most of the pool was in shade.  He still swam most days but we needed the hot tub, lol.


----------



## Nonsuch

tjcj said:


> Can someone explain the location and views from the Grand Villas?


There are 2 Grand Villas:  4513 has a pool view, 4522 has a theme park view (Paradise Pier, WOC).

Handicap Accessible Grand Villa (4522)


----------



## tjcj

Nonsuch said:


> There are 2 Grand Villas:  4513 has a pool view, 4522 has a theme park view (Paradise Pier, WOC).  Handicap Accessible Grand Villa (4522)


  thanks so much!


----------



## apple9117

Nonsuch said:


> We hung the towels over the shower rod or from the rack that holds the towels (on the wall above the toilet), but there were only 2 of us.
> There is a retractable clothes line:



Super helpful!


----------



## jockotaco

I posted this on the misc site but thought people here might find it useful as well...."We are just returning from VGC and we used Von's grocery delivery service. You probably should book 24-48 Hrs in advance (1 hour delivery window) although they can do same day if slots are available. We had both groceries and alcohol delivered. If we didn't have alcohol the concierge would accept. Due to the alcohol we had to sign. I let the concierge know we were at the pool, gave them delivery name, time and number. They called us to sign when the delivery arrived. Extremely convenient."


----------



## finchy3

jockotaco said:


> I posted this on the misc site but thought people here might find it useful as well...."We are just returning from VGC and we used Von's grocery delivery service. You probably should book 24-48 Hrs in advance (1 hour delivery window) although they can do same day if slots are available. We had both groceries and alcohol delivered. If we didn't have alcohol the concierge would accept. Due to the alcohol we had to sign. I let the concierge know we were at the pool, gave them delivery name, time and number. They called us to sign when the delivery arrived. Extremely convenient."



Thanks for that great tip


----------



## bethy

Hi All, we are on the waitlist to buy more points direct and were wondering if anyone had heard any updates about the list.  Or of anyone who has been able to buy more points that way recently?


----------



## finchy3

bethy said:


> Hi All, we are on the waitlist to buy more points direct and were wondering if anyone had heard any updates about the list.  Or of anyone who has been able to buy more points that way recently?



We was on the wait list for points and got a call from our guide offering us some, but we declined as we had gone the resale route. 
This was about a month ago.


----------



## cml1010

finchy3 said:


> We was on the wait list for points and got a call from our guide offering us some, but we declined as we had gone the resale route. This was about a month ago.



We have been on the list for 9 months now (for more points) and I was recently told it could take another year. I need December UY points. I believe the person on the list the longest is from May of 2013.


----------



## Nonsuch

cml1010 said:


> We have been on the list for 9 months now (for more points) and I was recently told it could take another year. I need December UY points...


The specific UY can be an issue, although no one knows the exact distribution of points between various UY


----------



## frank808

cml1010 said:


> We have been on the list for 9 months now (for more points) and I was recently told it could take another year. I need December UY points. I believe the person on the list the longest is from May of 2013.



WE are on the waitlist for dec uy also.  Have been waiting over 18 months.  Bought resale butam still on the waitlist. Got called and offerred june uy about 10 months ago but declined as we prefer dec uy points.  Just gotta wait for that call.


----------



## cml1010

frank808 said:


> WE are on the waitlist for dec uy also.  Have been waiting over 18 months.  Bought resale butam still on the waitlist. Got called and offerred june uy about 10 months ago but declined as we prefer dec uy points.  Just gotta wait for that call.



My guide told me that they wouldn't allow me to buy points from another UY and that the wait list was set up by UY only. The inconsistency amongst the guides is frustrating.  But, as you said, you just gotta wait for the call.


----------



## Breyean

cml1010 said:


> My guide told me that they wouldn't allow me to buy points from another UY and that the wait list was set up by UY only. The inconsistency amongst the guides is frustrating.  But, as you said, you just gotta wait for the call.


----------



## frank808

cml1010 said:


> My guide told me that they wouldn't allow me to buy points from another UY and that the wait list was set up by UY only. The inconsistency amongst the guides is frustrating.  But, as you said, you just gotta wait for the call.


----------



## cml1010

frank808 said:


> Your guide might be right.  We have dec and june uy contracts.



Were you able to buy different UY's direct?  Just curious if some guides have done it and some (like mine) have not.


----------



## BlazerFan

cml1010 said:


> My guide told me that they wouldn't allow me to buy points from another UY and that the wait list was set up by UY only. The inconsistency amongst the guides is frustrating.  But, as you said, you just gotta wait for the call.


----------



## pharm55

When I asked our guide about buying at VGC and use year he said most people want to be put on the list of their current use year (for obvious reasons) but that you could opt to put yourself down as willing to take any use year "just to get in to Grand Cal". 
We ended up buying a different use year through resale instead of going onto the list.


----------



## mickeymom629

Hi all!  

Love the resort!! 

I just wanted to pop in here and say that we had a 2 bedroom villa (#2500) starting on Sunday of the weekend of the Avengers Half through Friday.  I had put requests for all room #s mentioned here to get a theme park view.  #2500 was not on my list, as I only requested the upper floors.  We checked in early in the a.m., right after finishing the marathon.  Lots of people were checking out then, but lots of people were checking in later.  The cm who helped me seemed like he really wanted to help me get my request, but it didn't end up that way.  It's okay, the view was still theme park!

We had a very "cool" view of CA.  But, during our last trip, we had a pool view, which I thought was a little prettier/nicer.  If we go back again, I would probably not request a theme park view.  It was cool, but it wasn't "pretty", imo.  I guess the trees were in our view, but I don't feel like they were blocking the view of the rides and we were able to see Mickey's fun wheel, and we were right next to Goofy's Sky coaster.  The grills were below us.

On the previous trip, 2 1/2 years ago, I wasn't able to see WOC because I was too short for where we were standing.    This trip, we watched from the 6th floor balcony and I thought that was the ONLY place I will ever watch it from, if given the chance again.  There were lots of people up there the night we went, but I stood by the front wall and peered through a space in the cement railing.  

 It was a little too chilly for us to use the pool.  We saw them showing a movie that you could sit inside by the fire or outside on the grass, but it wasn't very crowded and one night no one but the cast members were watching.  

We had groceries delivered, which worked out fine.  I ordered more than we needed (which was very little).  We ate out most of the time and only did a little laundry. We had stayed 2 nights at the Desert Palms before and had beer/wine to move into the villa.  Luckily for us because, even though I had ordered beer/wine from Vons, the delivery man didn't call me when he came to the GCV so I couldn't sign for the alcohol and he took it back with him.  

I don't know when I'll be back, but I hope I will!


----------



## bigAWL

mickeymom629 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Love the resort!!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in here and say that we had a 2 bedroom villa (#2500) starting on Sunday of the weekend of the Avengers Half through Friday.  I had put requests for all room #s mentioned here to get a theme park view.  #2500 was not on my list, as I only requested the upper floors.  We checked in early in the a.m., right after finishing the marathon.  Lots of people were checking out then, but lots of people were checking in later.  The cm who helped me seemed like he really wanted to help me get my request, but it didn't end up that way.  It's okay, the view was still theme park!
> 
> We had a very "cool" view of CA.  But, during our last trip, we had a pool view, which I thought was a little prettier/nicer.  If we go back again, I would probably not request a theme park view.  It was cool, but it wasn't "pretty", imo.  I guess the trees were in our view, but I don't feel like they were blocking the view of the rides and we were able to see Mickey's fun wheel, and we were right next to Goofy's Sky coaster.  The grills were below us.
> 
> On the previous trip, 2 1/2 years ago, I wasn't able to see WOC because I was too short for where we were standing.    This trip, we watched from the 6th floor balcony and I thought that was the ONLY place I will ever watch it from, if given the chance again.  There were lots of people up there the night we went, but I stood by the front wall and peered through a space in the cement railing.
> 
> It was a little too chilly for us to use the pool.  We saw them showing a movie that you could sit inside by the fire or outside on the grass, but it wasn't very crowded and one night no one but the cast members were watching.
> 
> We had groceries delivered, which worked out fine.  I ordered more than we needed (which was very little).  We ate out most of the time and only did a little laundry. We had stayed 2 nights at the Desert Palms before and had beer/wine to move into the villa.  Luckily for us because, even though I had ordered beer/wine from Vons, the delivery man didn't call me when he came to the GCV so I couldn't sign for the alcohol and he took it back with him.
> 
> I don't know when I'll be back, but I hope I will!



Do you have any photos of the view you would want to share over on this thread?
Villas at Disney's Grand Californian - Room Views


----------



## mickeymom629

bigAWL said:


> Do you have any photos of the view you would want to share over on this thread?
> Villas at Disney's Grand Californian - Room Views



I don't think mine came out good - I will have to check.  It was not a very photographic view during the day, but I'm not the best photographer .  It looks like someone has a night view picture for that room already.


----------



## yolie912

How much is the parking when staying on points?


----------



## mickeymom629

yolie912 said:


> How much is the parking when staying on points?



Free.  You just have to show your room key when leaving the lot.


----------



## izzy

I'm going to be staying at GCV in mid-May. Can't wait!!!

Is there anywhere at GCV where we can watch WOC if I can't see it from my villa?  My 85 year old mother is going to be with me, and I don't think trying to watch it from within the park is going to work for her with all of the waiting and crowds.


----------



## DebbieB

izzy said:


> I'm going to be staying at GCV in mid-May. Can't wait!!!
> 
> Is there anywhere at GCV where we can watch WOC if I can't see it from my villa?  My 85 year old mother is going to be with me, and I don't think trying to watch it from within the park is going to work for her with all of the waiting and crowds.



Yes, there's an observation deck on the 6th floor.


----------



## Lizzy'sMom

We just got Lucky and snagged a 2 bedroom in January...we have never had a 2 bedroom before!  Anyone that has stayed there, can you tell me what your favorite 2 bedroom was? the best view? So we can request... thanks!

Lizzy'sMom


----------



## Chereya

Lizzy'sMom said:


> We just got Lucky and snagged a 2 bedroom in January...we have never had a 2 bedroom before!  Anyone that has stayed there, can you tell me what your favorite 2 bedroom was? the best view? So we can request... thanks!
> 
> Lizzy'sMom



Here is the companion thread to this one that shows where the rooms are located and the types of views you can expect from the rooms.  Not all rooms have photos.  

Villas at Disney's Grand Californian - Room Views

We stayed in a dedicated 2br villa and got #4 (4506) on our list of requested rooms which was:  5506, 6500, 5500, 4506, 4500, 3522, 3500, 3506.  We stayed across the street the night before and I woke up at 6 to walk over by myself and check in.  

As Mom and the planner/organizer, this 6am walk was the Most Magical time that really made an impact on me.  I was by myself (without kids!) the esplanade was virtually empty save the few custodial staff starting to come to work and the sunrise was just starting to happen.  I got to soak in all the atmosphere, the decor in peace and quiet.


----------



## Checkers

Lizzy'sMom said:


> We just got Lucky and snagged a 2 bedroom in January...we have never had a 2 bedroom before!  Anyone that has stayed there, can you tell me what your favorite 2 bedroom was? the best view? So we can request... thanks!  Lizzy'sMom



We had a dedicated 2br with a theme park view (Rm 6500) and the view was fabulous, however, it is located next to the roof viewing area and the door onto the roof is very loud.  That was the only complaint we had (which is not a big deal unless you have a sleeping baby or toddler).  Congratulations on snagging the reservation and have a great time!


----------



## engo

We are considering to visit the park during Christmas week. We always went in summer time and this is the first time we reserve room for December. What's the chance of getting a Studio room from 12/24 to 12/27? I'm thinking to call 1st thing in the morning on 1/24. Thanks!


----------



## JoRo

Thinking you should be ok, if you call first thing!  Its a beautiful time of the year to visit the park, christmas is one of our favorites.  However bring your patients for the crowds get there early and dont leave the park.  Had friends there this last xmas (not at the villas) the dad left the park to get coats and they wouldnt let him back in.  Finally after few conversations they did but all the other folks then got very angry at the CM's.  So enjoy...


----------



## engo

Thanks JoRo for your comment. Good tip about not leaving the park. I would not have thought about it. We're now reviewing our plan and may have a longer stay to take our time to enjoy the Christmas decoration. Hopefully we can secure the reservation.


----------



## Lucille1963

When were all the pool closures announced?!?  I just saw info on mice chat, and I'm pretty darn disappointed.


----------



## Chiomaca

Just sent in my closing docs! I was/am annoyed that the docs came as late as they did (oddly enough, arrived hours after I e-mailed the company.). I'm planning our first family trip there for the Avengers Race weekend - My brother, his wife and two boys, my BF and me. Possibly my mom, but we've got a 2BR. I rented the point because I was stressed about missing the weekend when I still didn't have papers, but by the time we get there, I will be a full-fledged DVC Member. (And now I have a lot of points to do something with...)


----------



## Just Peachy

Chiomaca said:


> Just sent in my closing docs! I was/am annoyed that the docs came as late as they did (oddly enough, arrived hours after I e-mailed the company.). I'm planning our first family trip there for the Avengers Race weekend - My brother, his wife and two boys, my BF and me. Possibly my mom, but we've got a 2BR. I rented the point because I was stressed about missing the weekend when I still didn't have papers, but by the time we get there, I will be a full-fledged DVC Member. (And now I have a lot of points to do something with...)



Ditto for me.  Got my docs sent back last week but used rented points to reserve a 2br in July for Disneyland's 60th with family and extended family.  Original plan was to use this year's points and borrow to get the 2br.  But now will have an extra year of points but no plans for next year....hmmm...I SHOULD be able to come up with something, though...


----------



## Rjmdds

Just want to shout from the Message Board mountain top that this morning we were able to book our first DVC trip and I was able to snag VGC studio for 1 week at the end of August.  We are SOOOOOOOOO excited.  We were worried booking our first trip as owners at a difficult 7 month resort, but we did it.  All I read  is how hard it is to get a studio at VGC at 7 months. But luck was on my side I guess. We have never been to Disneyland . We are seasoned WDW pro's so there is much to learn and many message board searches to do.


----------



## Anal Annie

Rjmdds said:


> Just want to shout from the Message Board mountain top that this morning we were able to book our first DVC trip and I was able to snag VGC studio for 1 week at the end of August.  We are SOOOOOOOOO excited.  We were worried booking our first trip as owners at a difficult 7 month resort, but we did it.  All I read  is how hard it is to get a studio at VGC at 7 months. But luck was on my side I guess. We have never been to Disneyland . We are seasoned WDW pro's so there is much to learn and many message board searches to do.



Congratulations!  We were able to snag a studio early last August for 3 nights and I know your elated feeling right now!  It is a beautiful property and you're going to LOVE the convenience to the parks and DTD there.  It is soooo easy to go back to the room for something.  I really wish we could've had a couple more nights there to enjoy the resort.  We really only had about 2 1/2 days to get through the parks (which was doable) but there was no down time to relax & enjoy the pool or anything.  If we ever get to go back we will definitely try to stay longer.


----------



## Mich Mouse

Sorry, I posted in the wrong thread. Is there away to completely delete a post?


----------



## Melora

Hi all

I'm completely new to the DVC thing. (We almost bought years ago but changed our mind).
I was thinking of buying some points for the GCH for this year at the end of April / beg of May) but then after reading some threads and info got the idea I may not be able to do that this close. I was considering doing it through David's vacation rentals.
Is there even the slimmest chance I can secure a reservation for a studio this close? Its much cheaper than getting a regular room.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Melora said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm completely new to the DVC thing. (We almost bought years ago but changed our mind).
> I was thinking of buying some points for the GCH for this year at the end of April / beg of May) but then after reading some threads and info got the idea I may not be able to do that this close. I was considering doing it through David's vacation rentals.
> Is there even the slimmest chance I can secure a reservation for a studio this close? Its much cheaper than getting a regular room.



At this moment, there are two nights available in a studio the first week in May.  That is it.  This could change in the next couple of minutes and they can be booked up solid.


----------



## bethy

Hi All!  

I am checking into see if there has been any recent news or rumors about the waitlist to buy more points?  We bought the day VGC went on sale but have decided we could use more points.  

We've been on the waitlist for probably 8-9 months for a December UY.  

Also a QUESTION:  is the price per point for VGC going up in a couple of weeks like many other resorts are?  Does anyone know?

I am planning another trip - to WDW actually, but could use some extra points for that trip.

One would think that with there being contracts on the resale market that they would make their way to ROFR in into my hot little hands.  (I am aware of the perks of resale but for several reasons am willing to pay a premium for direct points.)


----------



## Nonsuch

bethy said:


> ...We've been on the waitlist for probably 8-9 months for a December UY...


No one knows how many December UY points exist (except DVC, of course).
The distribution of points across the various Use Years is one of the mysteries of VGC


----------



## Just Peachy

bethy said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Also a QUESTION:  is the price per point for VGC going up in a couple of weeks like many other resorts are?  Does anyone know?



I think the current price for VGC just increased and is now at $170 ppt.


----------



## maburke

bethy said:


> We've been on the waitlist for probably 8-9 months for a December UY.  Also a QUESTION:  is the price per point for VGC going up in a couple of weeks like many other resorts are?



I have no direct experience with this, but I believe that in the past, people on the waitlist have been grandfathered-in to the price prevailing when they went on the list, at least for 6 months or so. You might ask.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

maburke said:


> I have no direct experience with this, but I believe that in the past, people on the waitlist have been grandfathered-in to the price prevailing when they went on the list, at least for 6 months or so. You might ask.



We went on the WL in 2013 and bought in 2014 at the price in effect when we wait listed. Not sure if this is still the policy. -- Suzanne


----------



## Breyean

SuzanneSLO said:


> We went on the WL in 2013 and bought in 2014 at the price in effect when we wait listed. Not sure if this is still the policy. -- Suzanne



We were on the wait list for VGC back in 2011 when they announced a price increase. We added our names to the list again for another small add on right before that and they honored the price.

I called my guide a while ago about doing the same and he warned me they were no longer grandfathering wait list prices. I have no idea if he was correct, but that's what he said.


----------



## bethy

Thanks everyone for your input!  I forgot to subscribe to this thread and forgot briefly about my post here.  I will post any updates in the future!


----------



## rmonty02

Hi VGC friends. I will be going home the end of June,  It will be a year and a half since we've been home and was just wondering if there is anything new at the resort? I am up with all the info regarding the 60th anniversary fun for the parks, but is there anything new at our "Home"? TIA


----------



## cruise cruise cruise

Is there an entrance to the pool area near the DVC area or will we have to walk to the lobby area to get into the pool complex?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

cruise cruise cruise said:


> Is there an entrance to the pool area near the DVC area or will we have to walk to the lobby area to get into the pool complex?



One of the entries to the pool area is between the outside walkway between the DVC section and the main lobby so no, you don't have to walk thru the lobby.


----------



## skylynx

It's true about not grandfathering the price and incentives in place when you joined the waitlist after the offer "expires."  There was an expiration date on the paper we got with the prices for Grand Cal when we joined the wait list thirteen months ago on a cruise. At that time, the per point price was $165 and there was a $7 per point discount with a minimum 50 point add-on.  Our wait list just came through last week, but at $170 per point and zero incentives. So a $12 per point differential (ouch.)  We grabbed it up anyway, and at least got 2014 points with our Dec use year purchase so we'll bank those and start with 100 points in 2015. Just sent our signed and notarized paperwork back to DVD yesterday. I've been itching to announce our happy purchase and celebrate with you all but want to wait until it is absolutely a done deal. The points already appear in our account online, but they aren't "active" yet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## hjgaus

Enjoying our stay in room 5502! 
This was a pleasant surprise    due to making reservations just 2 1/2 weeks ago when this was the only room available this weekend! Thought for sure we would get the 1st floor facing nothing of interest by checking in at 5pm!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hello,
I just wait-listed for a studio at VGC for one night, Wed Oct 7. Do you think I have a snowball's chance? Should I just look elsewhere?


----------



## sgrap

We will be new VGC owners when our resale contract closes. We were hoping to book for November before the 7 month window opens up, but that is looking unlikely.  Any chance there will be anything left? We will probably look for a 1 bedroom for 5 nights after the marathon weekend but before thanksgiving week.


----------



## Lauren in NC

Sgrap, I think we passed ROFR around the same time?  I just got my membership info last week.  I think Monday I got my letter with the contract info and was able to call in to DVC web services and get my password set up, and then on Friday we received our DVC member cards.  Besides Nov 14 itself, everything's currently open for 1 bedrooms up to right before Thanksgiving   Hopefully you'll get your info soon!


----------



## sgrap

Lauren in NC said:


> Sgrap, I think we passed ROFR around the same time?  I just got my membership info last week.  I think Monday I got my letter with the contract info and was able to call in to DVC web services and get my password set up, and then on Friday we received our DVC member cards.  Besides Nov 14 itself, everything's currently open for 1 bedrooms up to right before Thanksgiving   Hopefully you'll get your info soon!


We passed ROFR on 2/25 and just got our closing documents last Thursday 3/26.  Our closing documents arrive at the title company today.  So I'm guessing that it will be another few weeks at least by the time we get our info and are able to make reservations?  Glad to know that there is still availability currently, thank you!


----------



## Lauren in NC

ROTFL, ok, apparently I'm completely wrong!  We passed ROFR on 1/28 and closed on 3/11.  I think it took 3-5 days between when we returned the paperwork and when we actually closed.  I got the first letter from DVC on the 23rd.  So not too much longer!


----------



## sgrap

Lauren in NC said:


> ROTFL, ok, apparently I'm completely wrong!  We passed ROFR on 1/28 and closed on 3/11.  I think it took 3-5 days between when we returned the paperwork and when we actually closed.  I got the first letter from DVC on the 23rd.  So not too much longer!


Wonderful, thank you!  Were you looking on a website to find out when your deed was recorded, or did you just wait until you got your membership number in the mail?  

Our seller's paperwork also arrived today, and the title company agent wants to close tomorrow!!  Really hoping this last part will move quickly!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hello,
> I just wait-listed for a studio at VGC for one night, Wed Oct 7. Do you think I have a snowball's chance? Should I just look elsewhere?



Hi Maria!    Things change quite a bit at VGC so I'd give the waitlist some time and also check the website periodically.  When I've failed to book prior to 7 months I've had pretty good success at getting single night waitlists there.


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Maria!    Things change quite a bit at VGC so I'd give the waitlist some time and also check the website periodically.  When I've failed to book prior to 7 months I've had pretty good success at getting single night waitlists there.


Thanks Kathy!


----------



## Snurk71

Just a quick note from our stay last week. We were in a 1br - 5502,which was an awesome view. I used Nonsuch's pictures to make a room request of 4 specific room#s. I forget where 5502 was in the list - I think it was 2nd. When we checked in (at 7 am after starting the night at one of the best westerns) the CM commented that she knew I had made a room request. I saw our room# on the slip,so I knew we had scored. 

The room was great - in great shape. And did I mention the view? ?

The one downer, which really wasn't a downer, was that what I'll call the main quiet pool area was closed down for renovations. With as nice of weather as we had, that meant everyone had 2 pool spaces to use instead of 3.


----------



## LisaT91403

Maybe someone can help me with a reality check here. First, some background. We live about 45 min - 1 hour away from DLR, and even though we are close by, we enjoy staying on-site once or twice per year. GCH is our favorite, but we haven't stayed there in a couple of years because the prices have really skyrocketed. When we first started staying, it seemed like getting a room for less than $300 (including tax) was a good deal. Now, if you can get the same room for less than $400 (*not* including tax), you are in good shape. 

This coming June, right at the beginning of the month, we are doing a 2-night, midweek stay at the GCH hotel at a "discounted" rate of $398/night. I was thrilled when the price dropped from $530 last week  But I got to thinking...this stay is going to cost us $931. And we have gone to Aulani twice (once on rented points, once for cash but still in the Villas). If I add up how much we keep spending on Disney hotels, it's a lot. Maybe we should own?

My big issue with ownership is how we travel. We just don't make plans 11 months in advance, especially if we just want to do a quick overnight here in California. Even 7 months out would be very unlikely for us. So for those of you how own at VGC, my question is...is it even realistic to think that we could just grab a Saturday night stay here or there if we are only looking to book a month or two in advance? And I suppose my other question is...why wouldn't we just buy "cheap" points (not VGC) in this case? If we don't plan to book 11 months in advance, why not just buy at a different resort?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Meemoo

I think its very unlikely to get a night at short notice for VGC particularly a Saturday night. It might work for you if you can try book ahead, you can always cancel if your plans change. I guess you could get lucky with a wait list  but many people wait list from 7 months so if you were to go in at a month or two's notice I'd imagine there would be many on the wait list before you. Aulani on the other hand, you might be able to grab something at short notice depending on the season. I hear you re, prices of the Disney Hotels, they have indeed gone up big time, and for me the exchange rate from AUD to USD, add 30% - ouch


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LisaT91403 said:


> My big issue with ownership is how we travel. We just don't make plans 11 months in advance, especially if we just want to do a quick overnight here in California. Even 7 months out would be very unlikely for us. So for those of you how own at VGC, my question is...is it even realistic to think that we could just grab a Saturday night stay here or there if we are only looking to book a month or two in advance? And I suppose my other question is...why wouldn't we just buy "cheap" points (not VGC) in this case? If we don't plan to book 11 months in advance, why not just buy at a different resort?
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated



To answer your second question first - absolutely you would just want to own cheap points if you would not be able to take advantage of the home resort booking.  In most cases that means owning SSR which has some of the lowest resale purchase prices and also some of the lowest dues.

Now for the first part - my observation is that there are nights that will open up - sometimes it's last minute.  I suspect that quiet a few locals book in advance and then just have last minute changes so in that case you're being close is an advantage.  I see nights I'd love to grab for a last minute trip but I'm in Reno so the drive is just a wee bit long.    But it's not always Saturday nights - sometimes it is of course but it's all over the place and can be 1BR's and 2BR's also.  In the end, it _might_ work if you are very flexible and willing to book various size units or different days of the week but there's a _big_ possibility that it wouldn't work out for what you like to do.


----------



## LisaT91403

Thanks, everyone. Sounds like it would be risky to buy, given our situation. But it's still tempting....


----------



## skylynx

Finally can join this group as an owner...we are officially closed on our 50 point add-on and the points are sitting there deliciously active. We got on the waitlist to purchase an add-on during a cruise 13 months ago and it just came through last month. We did get all the 2014 points, too, so I'll bank those and we'll start next year with 100!

Since we move to Colorado from the Midwest we've been making more trips to California (closer and cheaper to fly) and after staying at the Grand Californian a couple times on points we are ruined for staying anywhere else.  Though we've been lucky to get rooms a few times by waitlisting at the 7 month window, it will be nice to be able to plan earlier and have a better chance at reserving our travel dates.  As huge fans of Trader Sam's, we will really enjoy being able to spend lots of time, there, too, and then walk "home."

It's a happy day!


----------



## sgrap

skylynx said:


> Finally can join this group as an owner...we are officially closed on our 50 point add-on and the points are sitting there deliciously active. We got on the waitlist to purchase an add-on during a cruise 13 months ago and it just came through last month. We did get all the 2014 points, too, so I'll bank those and we'll start next year with 100!
> 
> Since we move to Colorado from the Midwest we've been making more trips to California (closer and cheaper to fly) and after staying at the Grand Californian a couple times on points we are ruined for staying anywhere else.  Though we've been lucky to get rooms a few times by waitlisting at the 7 month window, it will be nice to be able to plan earlier and have a better chance at reserving our travel dates.  As huge fans of Trader Sam's, we will really enjoy being able to spend lots of time, there, too, and then walk "home."
> 
> It's a happy day!


Congratulations!  We are right behind you with our contract just closing yesterday.  Can I ask you how the process went with getting the deed recorded, etc?  I am guessing this might be different for you because it sounds like you bought from Disney, and we bought resale.  But any info you can give me would be great!  Can't wait to get back to our favorite hotel, this time as DVC owners!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## sgrap

Is there any storage service in Anaheim similar to the one people use in Florida?  I kind of doubt it due to the much smaller size, but thought I'd ask just in case.  

Also, anything else a new VGC owner should know--any tricks or trips?  We've stayed at GCH many times, so we know general tips about the hotel, like when to use the DCA entrance, etc., but we don't know anything DVC/VGC specific.  Thanks!


----------



## skylynx

Well, congrats to you, too, sgrap!  We did buy direct from Disney for this one (we have bought resale in the past at other resorts.)  I think because we went direct, the process went pretty fast and nearly everything happened "behind the scenes" once we returned our paperwork. It was just under three weeks from when we FedEx'ed our paperwork to Disney to the closing and recording of the deed.  Our points were visible in our account online after a week, but not "active" where we could bank or use them for a reservation.  

We purchased a Wilderness Lodge resale through the Timeshare Store right before the restrictions on resale purchases took effect, and the entire process from accepted offer to deed recording took about five weeks.

Our vacation time for the rest of this year is already allocated to other adventures, but we're looking forward to our first visit home to Grand Cal as owners a year from now.


----------



## Halefamilyof6

Well, we are back on the waitlist for more points, lol. This is will be our 3rd add on. We've contemplated picking up another home resort, but we just can't seem to pull the trigger. Living in No. Ca. it is much too easy to load up the car and head to VGC for a few days (yes, even planning way out!). Last time we were on the WL for about two months, but from what I read, our wait might be significantly longer this time around. Regardless, we are excited to have more points, even if our 2016 trip is to Florida, ha ha!


----------



## bethy

skylynx said:


> Well, congrats to you, too, sgrap!  We did buy direct from Disney for this one (we have bought resale in the past at other resorts.)  I think because we went direct, the process went pretty fast and nearly everything happened "behind the scenes" once we returned our paperwork. It was just under three weeks from when we FedEx'ed our paperwork to Disney to the closing and recording of the deed.  Our points were visible in our account online after a week, but not "active" where we could bank or use them for a reservation.
> 
> We purchased a Wilderness Lodge resale through the Timeshare Store right before the restrictions on resale purchases took effect, and the entire process from accepted offer to deed recording took about five weeks.
> 
> Our vacation time for the rest of this year is already allocated to other adventures, but we're looking forward to our first visit home to Grand Cal as owners a year from now.



I just saw your post in March when you first got your points from Disney.  We joined the waitlist in Feb 2014 also and also for a December UY!  So this gives me hope that we are inching our way up the list for an add on (and that maybe - just maybe the waitlist has some integrity - ahem....)  It looks like you bought 50 and we are on the list for 200 I think, so it may take a bit longer.  But I think I'd better give DH a heads up since he's the one who writes the checks around here


----------



## keaster

Thought I'd check with the experts...planning ahead to potentially booking a stay at GCV at the end of August 2017. We would want a 2 bedroom (lock off or dedicated, doesn't matter) and would be booking at 7 months. Is that time of year crazy difficult to get in at 7 months? Is it a complete pipe dream? I guess an option would be to rent out our AKL points and then book at 11 months renting points from a GCV owner?


----------



## bethy

keaster said:


> Thought I'd check with the experts...planning ahead to potentially booking a stay at GCV at the end of August 2017. We would want a 2 bedroom (lock off or dedicated, doesn't matter) and would be booking at 7 months. Is that time of year crazy difficult to get in at 7 months? Is it a complete pipe dream? I guess an option would be to rent out our AKL points and then book at 11 months renting points from a GCV owner?


Historically the end of August is a relatively good time to visit Disneyland in that it tends to be a bit less crowded.  Sometimes high demand DVC times can be the times with lower crowds though.  Also, it will be easier to book a 2 bedroom - esp a dedicated one - than it would be a studio so you've got that in your favor.  It also depends a lot on how long you want to stay.  I'd think your chance were pretty decent for a couple of nights midweek.  Weekends are always tougher IME, even with higher point requirements. 

I think your chances are decent.  If you don't get it, then waitlist and make sure you have backup plan with free cancellation.  Or use the points to book at DLH.


----------



## skylynx

bethy said:


> I just saw your post in March when you first got your points from Disney.  We joined the waitlist in Feb 2014 also and also for a December UY!  So this gives me hope that we are inching our way up the list for an add on (and that maybe - just maybe the waitlist has some integrity - ahem....)  It looks like you bought 50 and we are on the list for 200 I think, so it may take a bit longer.  But I think I'd better give DH a heads up since he's the one who writes the checks around here


 
Hello, Bethy
I was sort of surprised at how long it actually took for our small-ish wait list to come through, since we'd actually said we'd take ANY use year. When the time came, our guide made it sound as though they were able to assign points to match our current use year. We have two use years, because our Wilderness Lodge points are April, and our SSR and AKL and now VGC are December, but they went with the larger point contracts. I thought unless you specified which use year you wanted when you got on the wait list, you just got whatever use year the contract you were getting the points from was, but maybe not. We figured by not specifying a use year, there would be points available sooner, but it didn't seem to be a factor.

Anyway, good luck to yours coming through soon!


----------



## Nonsuch

skylynx said:


> ...our guide made it sound as though they were able to assign points to match our current use year.


While Disney can split contracts to give buyers the exact number of points they wish to buy, I suspect it's not possible to change use year.

Contracts purchased on the resale market cannot be split or change use year.


----------



## ncgator

Hi everyone.  I also recently added a small 60 point contract and am looking to plan a trip for 2016 (with banking and borrowing, have up to 180 points to use).  With WDW, I enjoy going in October and December.  Any recommendations on best time of year to go to Disneyland?  For 2016, I do want to make sure I hit the 60th anniversary activities.  My initial thoughts are late April/early May or September.  My last trip to Disneyland was in early October and that seemed nice too.


----------



## DennieC

ncgator said:


> Hi everyone.  I also recently added a small 60 point contract and am looking to plan a trip for 2016 (with banking and borrowing, have up to 180 points to use).  With WDW, I enjoy going in October and December.  Any recommendations on best time of year to go to Disneyland?  For 2016, I do want to make sure I hit the 60th anniversary activities.  My initial thoughts are late April/early May or September.  My last trip to Disneyland was in early October and that seemed nice too.


A lot of the refurbishments and upgrades to festivities for the 60th will not be completed until May 22nd, so you most likely want to go after that time frame.  September would be good as fall weather in Southern California is like springtime weather elsewhere.  And with summer crowds over, it is a nice time to visit the parks.  October is one of my favorite times, though, as the Halloween festivities have begun, and Disneyland really knows how to decorate for that season.


----------



## LisaT91403

DennieC said:


> September would be good as fall weather in Southern California is like springtime weather elsewhere.



I've lived in the Los Angeles area for over 40 years, in my experience, September is often brutally and miserably hot. Last year, most of the month had temps between 95 - 102 in Anaheim.


----------



## DennieC

You are quite correct.  I live in Northern Cal, and we were down there last year the beginning of October and it was 102.  Average is supposed to be 85 during September/October, but what is Average these days?

But still any day at Disney is a good day.  Just have to be prepared for the heat.


----------



## LisaT91403

DennieC said:


> You are quite correct.  I live in Northern Cal, and we were down there last year the beginning of October and it was 102.  Average is supposed to be 85 during September/October, but what is Average these days?
> 
> But still any day at Disney is a good day.  Just have to be prepared for the heat.



I like this site because you can enter a year and month, and then see what the actual temperature was for every day in the month:

http://www.usclimatedata.com/climate/anaheim/california/united-states/usca0027/2014/9

Click on the History tab to view any month and year you'd like. I just looked at October, and I'm guessing you were there on the 3rd, right?


----------



## DennieC

LisaT91403 said:


> I like this site because you can enter a year and month, and then see what the actual temperature was for every day in the month:
> 
> http://www.usclimatedata.com/climate/anaheim/california/united-states/usca0027/2014/9
> 
> Click on the History tab to view any month and year you'd like. I just looked at October, and I'm guessing you were there on the 3rd, right?


 Yep.  The 3rd through the 7th.  We had left the Bay Area with rainy weather and 60 degree temperatures.  Dressed for that when we took our trip and should have packed shorts instead.


----------



## keaster

bethy said:


> Historically the end of August is a relatively good time to visit Disneyland in that it tends to be a bit less crowded.  Sometimes high demand DVC times can be the times with lower crowds though.  Also, it will be easier to book a 2 bedroom - esp a dedicated one - than it would be a studio so you've got that in your favor.  It also depends a lot on how long you want to stay.  I'd think your chance were pretty decent for a couple of nights midweek.  Weekends are always tougher IME, even with higher point requirements.
> 
> I think your chances are decent.  If you don't get it, then waitlist and make sure you have backup plan with free cancellation.  Or use the points to book at DLH.



Thanks! I was hoping to book a full week in a 2-bedroom at end of August as we'd be travelling with another family. But if all that we are likely to get is a couple of nights, then maybe that won't work out. I guess I'll just have to give it a shot at the 7 month mark and see what happens!


----------



## TLPL

Hello everyone, my best friend who lives in California just annoused he is getting married in October (Columbia Day weekend). I was planning to go to Disney World to their Food and Wine, and MNSSHP. But now I have change my plan completely. Luckily I booked my flight with Southwest so I can get that part changed without any problem, but because it is less then 7 months away, all the studios are gone at GC.   I don't go to the west coast that often and when I did I always booked like the release day right on the 11 month mark. I would like to visit the week before the wedding (the week ahead of the long weekend). Can anyone tell me the chance of getting a room from the wait list request at Grand Cal? I am looking for  a studio.


----------



## bethy

I've heard many times over the years that Columbus Day weekend is a madhouse (but never been there myself during that time).

If it were me I'd use the points to book a room at the DLH.  Or of you do the wait list I'd have a backup plan because a lot of hotel will book up.

Have fun!!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Unfortunately, I would say the odds are slim to none for that week.  There are only 23 studios and they are the first to go.  We are holding a reservation for the time you are wanting that we booked inside of the owner window.  I had to wait list a couple of days to even get that reservation.  They came through, but just wanted you to know that even before the 7 month window opened, some of the days that week were fully booked.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TLPL said:


> *I would like to visit the week before* the wedding (the week ahead of the long weekend). Can anyone tell me the chance of getting a room from the wait list request at Grand Cal? I am looking for  a studio.



Get a studio for a week?  Next to nil IMO although never say never.    A day or two could possibly happen but not a week.


----------



## TLPL

boiseflyfisher said:


> Unfortunately, I would say the odds are slim to none for that week.  There are only 23 studios and they are the first to go.  We are holding a reservation for the time you are wanting that we booked inside of the owner window.  I had to wait list a couple of days to even get that reservation.  They came through, but just wanted you to know that even before the 7 month window opened, some of the days that week were fully booked.


Oh well, so I have to come up with a back up plan.
Points chart for DLR hotels don't look that attractive. I guess I have to stay off site then.
Really wish planning a DLR DVC vacation is easier.

PS boiseflyfisher, if you ever for any reason have to cancel your reservation,  can I have it Please?


----------



## DVCFan1994

I just made my first VGC reservation for Nov 12-16.  I ate at Napa Rose once over 10 years ago when in CA for non-Disney reasons and we've been hoping to stay there ever since!  I'm very excited we managed to get it for the race weekend.  

I'm curious though, any chance Christmas decorations will be up by then?  We usually get to WDW when their decorations are up, but won't this year.  Wondering if I can get my Disney Christmas fix at VGC?


----------



## bethy

Christmas season usually officially begins right around nov 12.  So at a minimum you should see plenty of decorations by then!


----------



## sgrap

We just got our member # today and they still had a 1-bedroom available for Nov 16-22 liked we'd hoped!!!  SO thrilled that we made it in the system before the 7-month window opened up!


----------



## Circusgirl

DVCFan1994 said:


> I just made my first VGC reservation for Nov 12-16.  I ate at Napa Rose once over 10 years ago when in CA for non-Disney reasons and we've been hoping to stay there ever since!  I'm very excited we managed to get it for the race weekend.
> 
> I'm curious though, any chance Christmas decorations will be up by then?  We usually get to WDW when their decorations are up, but won't this year.  Wondering if I can get my Disney Christmas fix at VGC?



The parks will be fully in Christmas mode, but the hotels often don't have their trees and decorations until a little closer to Thanksgiving.  Last year it was around the 19th that the tree went up at the Grand.  The Disneyland Hotel was done a few days before that.


----------



## apple9117

I love this thread


----------



## sgrap

When requesting a room, should I request a specific room or rooms, or just say "upper level Paradise Pier view?"  I have seen the photo with the room #'s on it, which is awesome.  But I'm wondering which way is more successful. Thanks!


----------



## Just Peachy

sgrap said:


> We just got our member # today and they still had a 1-bedroom available for Nov 16-22 liked we'd hoped!!!  SO thrilled that we made it in the system before the 7-month window opened up!


 
Good for you!


----------



## Nonsuch

sgrap said:


> When requesting a room, should I request a specific room or rooms, or just say "upper level Paradise Pier view?"  I have seen the photo with the room #'s on it, which is awesome.  But I'm wondering which way is more successful. Thanks!


I have had good results sending Member Services a list of specific room numbers.


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


> I have had good results sending Member Services a list of specific room numbers.


Thanks!  What rooms do you recommend for a 1-bedroom for a view of PP and WOC?


----------



## Snurk71

We just had a spring break trip and made specific room requests and got #2 (oUT of 4) on our lIst - I think it was 5502. So I'd go with specific room#s.


----------



## sgrap

Snurk71 said:


> We just had a spring break trip and made specific room requests and got #2 (oUT of 4) on our lIst - I think it was 5502. So I'd go with specific room#s.


Thank you--how was the view of Paradise Pier and World of Color from that room?


----------



## Snurk71

sgrap said:


> Thank you--how was the view of Paradise Pier and World of Color from that room?



We're not really fans of WOC, but we did watch it from our room one night. Viewing in the park is better of course, but so much less hassle from the room. 

The park view, on the other hand, we absolutely loved. We spent quite a bit of time on the balcony just watching/taking in the park. 

This wasn't our first trip btw,so it wasn't just first visit love. The view was really that awesome.


----------



## sgrap

Snurk71 said:


> We're not really fans of WOC, but we did watch it from our room one night. Viewing in the park is better of course, but so much less hassle from the room.
> 
> The park view, on the other hand, we absolutely loved. We spent quite a bit of time on the balcony just watching/taking in the park.
> 
> This wasn't our first trip btw,so it wasn't just first visit love. The view was really that awesome.


Super, thanks.  We've stayed at the Grand many times, but this will be our first DVC trip. We love WOC and try to do it every trip, but sometimes it is exhausting and takes up such a huge chunk of time.  It would be nice to have another option one night.  But I agree that the view alone without WOC would be amazing!  Several times we have had rooms that overlook the GCH entrance to DCA--so a fun view of Grizzly River, but I can imagine the Paradise Pier view is much more fun, especially at night.  Thanks again for the input!

Oh, can I ask what rooms you put down on your request list?  Thanks!


----------



## sgrap

Where is that awesome post with all the room numbers and pictures from the rooms linked to it?  I've been to it quite a few times, and now I can't find it for the life of me!


----------



## sgrap

sgrap said:


> Where is that awesome post with all the room numbers and pictures from the rooms linked to it?  I've been to it quite a few times, and now I can't find it for the life of me!


Found it finally!  
Has anyone stayed in 5508?  I'd love to hear how the view is from there--there aren't pictures linked to the page for that room.


----------



## Nonsuch

sgrap said:


> Where is that awesome post with all the room numbers and pictures from the rooms linked to it?  I've been to it quite a few times, and now I can't find it for the life of me!


Although you already found them, here is a repost...

Exterior view of villas facing Paradise Pier and World of Color:





Exterior view of villas facing Redwood Creek:





Exterior view of villas facing Pools:


----------



## Snurk71

sgrap said:


> Oh, can I ask what rooms you put down on your request list?  Thanks!



You want to request the white numbers in Nonsuch's first picture - 5508, 4508, 6502, 5502, 4502. Any of those would have an awesome view.


----------



## sgrap

Snurk71 said:


> You want to request the white numbers in Nonsuch's first picture - 5508, 4508, 6502, 5502, 4502. Any of those would have an awesome view.


Thanks!  I don't see any white numbers (all the one bedrooms look turquoise to me), but I see those room numbers, so that is perfect, thanks!


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


> I have had good results sending Member Services a list of specific room numbers.


Nonsuch, when you say sending, I gather you mean e-mailing? 

I went to Livechat, but I didn't see the option.  Is Livechat only available during the Eastern time zone business hours?

BTW,  so much for making the awesome maps and pictures of the rooms.  So incredibly helpful!  I'm so excited to see them all for myself!  On our last trip (GCH hotel stay), dh wanted to take a DVC tour, but I didn't want to take the time.  Now I'm kicking myself for not doing it. We weren't even thinking DVC at that time . . . but then dh made the mistake in January of saying we should order the DVC DVD.  He pretty much sealed our fate with that free DVD.


----------



## Snurk71

sgrap said:


> Thanks!  I don't see any white numbers (all the one bedrooms look turquoise to me), but I see those room numbers, so that is perfect, thanks!



Sorry, I'm color blind. They look white to me. 

I live chatted my request - I just left the window open on my computer at when waiting for sometime to answer (during regular MS hours). I felt more confident that someone noted the request than relying on an email, though I've read many people being satisfied with emailing.


----------



## sgrap

Snurk71 said:


> Sorry, I'm color blind. They look white to me.
> 
> I live chatted my request - I just left the window open on my computer at when waiting for sometime to answer (during regular MS hours). I felt more confident that someone noted the request than relying on an email, though I've read many people being satisfied with emailing.


Sorry about that--I actually wondered that when I typed it.  Just heard a story on the news about a new treatment being studied for color-blindness, so had that fresh on my mind (although the treatment involved regular shots into the eye, so that part didn't sound like a great solution to me!).  I will give the live chatting a try tomorrow.  Thanks so much for the help!  I'm sure once we stay the first time and see everything in person, it will all make much more sense to me.


----------



## Snurk71

sgrap said:


> Sorry about that--I actually wondered that when I typed it.  Just heard a story on the news about a new treatment being studied for color-blindness, so had that fresh on my mind (although the treatment involved regular shots into the eye, so that part didn't sound like a great solution to me!).  I will give the live chatting a try tomorrow.  Thanks so much for the help!  I'm sure once we stay the first time and see everything in person, it will all make much more sense to me.



If you're checking in before your room is ready, be sure to look in the upper left (I think left, maybe it's right) corner of the sheet they have you sign  - your room# will be listed and if it's not a good view you might ask for a different room view.


----------



## sgrap

One more question:  I know that the 6th floor of GCH is the concierge level.  Does staying VGC on the 6th floor require any extra fee?  I'm thinking not, but want to make sure.  I haven't seen any extra point levels for concierge with VGC.


----------



## sgrap

Snurk71 said:


> If you're checking in before your room is ready, be sure to look in the upper left (I think left, maybe it's right) corner of the sheet they have you sign  - your room# will be listed and if it's not a good view you might ask for a different room view.


Awesome, would have never though to look for that, thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

Snurk71 said:


> If you're checking in before your room is ready, be sure to look in the upper left (I think left, maybe it's right) corner of the sheet they have you sign  - your room# will be listed and if it's not a good view you might ask for a different room view.


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


>


Awesome,  thank you!


----------



## Nonsuch

sgrap said:


> One more question:  I know that the 6th floor of GCH is the concierge level.  Does staying VGC on the 6th floor require any extra fee?  I'm thinking not, but want to make sure.  I haven't seen any extra point levels for concierge with VGC.


No added fee (or points) for the 6th floor villas.

While the concierge lounge is on the 6th floor, the 6th floor is not dedicated to concierge.
Concierge can be added to all hotel rooms, but cannot be added to villas.


----------



## DMPicone

wow, I just scanned through all 147 pages of this three over the past 2 days. Thank you to everyone that has provided so much valuable information over the past several years that this thread has been growing. I purchased 100 points in BLT last June and will be using it for the first time this fall when I visit VGC for 10 nights from 9/26 until 10/6 in a Studio. This will not only be my first time using my DVC but also my first time to Disneyland so I've certainly had a lot to learn from everyone. I immediately sent in a room request list as everyone seems to do, hopefully I'll get a Paradise Pier view. I have a question though, if a particular room is not available because someone is in it, has anyone ever asked about moving rooms during a stay? I'm just thinking in case we aren't able to get a room with a view we like, we're their for 10 nights so that's likely to be an entire rotation through the rest of the rooms during that time period.

I especially want to thank the person that created the room location images. I was warned when buying my DVC that the VGC are small (already knew this trip was planned at the time), but had no idea they were that small! No wonder it's so hard to get in their, maybe by my second trip west things will be expanded.


----------



## sgrap

DMPicone said:


> wow, I just scanned through all 147 pages of this three over the past 2 days. Thank you to everyone that has provided so much valuable information over the past several years that this thread has been growing. I purchased 100 points in BLT last June and will be using it for the first time this fall when I visit VGC for 10 nights from 9/26 until 10/6 in a Studio. This will not only be my first time using my DVC but also my first time to Disneyland so I've certainly had a lot to learn from everyone. I immediately sent in a room request list as everyone seems to do, hopefully I'll get a Paradise Pier view. I have a question though, if a particular room is not available because someone is in it, has anyone ever asked about moving rooms during a stay? I'm just thinking in case we aren't able to get a room with a view we like, we're their for 10 nights so that's likely to be an entire rotation through the rest of the rooms during that time period.
> 
> I especially want to thank the person that created the room location images. I was warned when buying my DVC that the VGC are small (already knew this trip was planned at the time), but had no idea they were that small! No wonder it's so hard to get in their, maybe by my second trip west things will be expanded.


I second the kudos!  

We have stayed at the Grand Californian many times, but this will be our first time in the DVC portion. You will absolutely love how close the Grand is to the parks.  Going into DCA, it is literally right there.  If you get wet on Grizzly River, you just pop back up to the room for a change (can you tell I've had kids upset about being wet??  ;-)  ).  We love Disneyland, and I know some people don't care for DCA, but we love it. It has a very different feel from Disneyland, and we enjoy both immensely.  We also love to park-hop, and it is close enough to do that in 5 minutes time.  Have you taken a look at the Disneyland forum?  

We also love the atmosphere of the Grand Californian.  Some people think it is too dark, but we enjoy it.  Maybe it's because we're from the NW and it is the craftsman style?  Maybe because we're used to 'dark' around here?  ha ha  Whatever the case, we much prefer it over the DLH and PP.  

Oh, are you doing any Halloween Time events?  I think you will be there when that has started.  There is a thread on the Disneyland forum about Halloween Time in Disneyland.

Enjoy the planning!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DMPicone said:


> wow, I just scanned through all 147 pages of this three over the past 2 days. Thank you to everyone that has provided so much valuable information over the past several years that this thread has been growing. I purchased 100 points in BLT last June and will be using it for the first time this fall when I visit VGC for 10 nights from 9/26 until 10/6 in a Studio. This will not only be my first time using my DVC but also my first time to Disneyland so I've certainly had a lot to learn from everyone. I immediately sent in a room request list as everyone seems to do, hopefully I'll get a Paradise Pier view. I have a question though, if a particular room is not available because someone is in it, has anyone ever asked about moving rooms during a stay? I'm just thinking in case we aren't able to get a room with a view we like, we're their for 10 nights so that's likely to be an entire rotation through the rest of the rooms during that time period.
> 
> I especially want to thank the person that created the room location images. I was warned when buying my DVC that the VGC are small (already knew this trip was planned at the time), but had no idea they were that small! No wonder it's so hard to get in their, maybe by my second trip west things will be expanded.



DVC is supposed to charge for changing rooms.  We have been charged in the past (at VB) but still did it because my mother was along, used a wheelchair and preferred to stay in the room but couldn't see over the solid walled balcony in the room we were given so we moved the next day and got a balcony she could enjoy sitting out on.


----------



## DMPicone

sgrap said:


> I second the kudos!
> 
> We have stayed at the Grand Californian many times, but this will be our first time in the DVC portion. You will absolutely love how close the Grand is to the parks. Going into DCA, it is literally right there. If you get wet on Grizzly River, you just pop back up to the room for a change (can you tell I've had kids upset about being wet?? ;-) ). We love Disneyland, and I know some people don't care for DCA, but we love it. It has a very different feel from Disneyland, and we enjoy both immensely. We also love to park-hop, and it is close enough to do that in 5 minutes time. Have you taken a look at the Disneyland forum?
> 
> We also love the atmosphere of the Grand Californian. Some people think it is too dark, but we enjoy it. Maybe it's because we're from the NW and it is the craftsman style? Maybe because we're used to 'dark' around here? ha ha Whatever the case, we much prefer it over the DLH and PP.
> 
> Oh, are you doing any Halloween Time events? I think you will be there when that has started. There is a thread on the Disneyland forum about Halloween Time in Disneyland.
> 
> Enjoy the planning!!!



That sounds great, I always skip the river rapids ride at Animal Kingdom for that exact reason so I may finally be able to go on it! When I first started planning this trip I was expecting to not get all 10 days so I was planning on a day at each of the hotels. I managed to get all 10 nights at VGC but was still planning to switch to the Disneyland Hotel for one night since my use year ends October 1st and I have 10 extra points (received 2013 points without dues so the loss isn't that much) to use up. After reading this thread though I think I'll be staying at the VGC the whole time.

We were in WDW during the Christmas events a in 2013. We never went to the actual parties but enjoyed the extra decorations. I'm not a big costume person but I have been considering adding one of the holiday parties in DL for the rare characters and an added night in the park since tickets are limited to 5 days.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> DVC is supposed to charge for changing rooms. We have been charged in the past (at VB) but still did it because my mother was along, used a wheelchair and preferred to stay in the room but couldn't see over the solid walled balcony in the room we were given so we moved the next day and got a balcony she could enjoy sitting out on.



Thanks for the info, I'm guessing it's probably related to the house cleaning fees since that would be an extra cleaning. There are a lot of nice rooms, so hopefully we'll be fine. I think it would only be a big issue if we get a low room (I don't like first floor rooms at hotels, especially when they have balcony/patios).


----------



## sgrap

DMPicone said:


> That sounds great, I always skip the river rapids ride at Animal Kingdom for that exact reason so I may finally be able to go on it! When I first started planning this trip I was expecting to not get all 10 days so I was planning on a day at each of the hotels. I managed to get all 10 nights at VGC but was still planning to switch to the Disneyland Hotel for one night since my use year ends October 1st and I have 10 extra points (received 2013 points without dues so the loss isn't that much) to use up. After reading this thread though I think I'll be staying at the VGC the whole time.
> 
> We were in WDW during the Christmas events a in 2013. We never went to the actual parties but enjoyed the extra decorations. I'm not a big costume person but I have been considering adding one of the holiday parties in DL for the rare characters and an added night in the park since tickets are limited to 5 days.



We aren't big costume people either.  You won't feel out of place if you don't wear a costume.  We just did t-shirts that look like a character, because my family was OK with doing that.  But plenty of people don't wear costumes at all.  Then there are the people who go all out with costumes, which are very fun to see.  My favorite parts of the parties were the villains/characters you don't usually see, and the fireworks.  So, if you are there when they are going on, I'd recommend doing 1 of the parties.  Also, the Conjure a Villain tent (not just during the parties) back in the Big Thunder Ranch area was fantastic. We did it 3 times and loved it.  They have really cool pumpkin carving and painting back in there, and characters coming out in Halloween costumes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DMPicone said:


> Thanks for the info, I'm guessing it's probably related to the house cleaning fees since that would be an extra cleaning. There are a lot of nice rooms, so hopefully we'll be fine. I think it would only be a big issue if we get a low room (I don't like first floor rooms at hotels, especially when they have balcony/patios).



I think it is - and I think the fee is equal to a cleaning charge.  Never know though when they might "forget" the charge.  I've had all 3 views at VGC and was not really disappointed in any of them.  The pool view was great for looking down and seeing how busy the hot tub was.    And I think I might have enjoyed the Grizzly peak view the best as it was the most peaceful compared to the PP view.


----------



## franandaj

Dies anyone know how many vehicles you can park in self parking when staying in the Grand Villa? Or can they not really keep track since you just swipe the room key to exit the parking lot?


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> Dies anyone know how many vehicles you can park in self parking when staying in the Grand Villa? Or can they not really keep track since you just swipe the room key to exit the parking lot?


The official limit is 2 cars per villa, but in practice there is no limit.

When entering the parking lot, the first gate (next to the CM in the booth) is opened by pulling a parking ticket, but that ticket is not used.  The CM in the booth will ask to see a room key and manually open the second gate to the dedicated GCH self-parking lot.  The room key can also be used to open the second gate.

When leaving the parking lot, the CM in the booth will ask to see a room key and manually open the exit gate -- the key is not scanned.  If the exit is unattended, the exit gate is left open.


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> The official limit is 2 cars per villa, but in practice there is no limit.



Thanks! I was hoping that it worked like that.  We've never really had guests stay with us at the VGC before, so we've only had one car.  I have two studios as well and one of them will have no cars so I was thinking of adding guests names to those rooms if I had to, but it sounds like everything will work out fine.


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> ...We've never really had guests stay with us at the VGC before, so we've only had one car.  I have two studios as well...


Grand Villa and 2 Studios, should be quite a gathering!

A couple notes on the GV:  

Booking HA will guarantee the Paradise Pier view.
The coffee maker uses cone, rather than basket filters.


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> Grand Villa and 2 Studios, should be quite a gathering!
> 
> A couple notes on the GV:
> 
> Booking HA will guarantee the Paradise Pier view.
> The coffee maker uses cone, rather than basket filters.



It's this coming weekend, I did book the Grand Villa with the Paradise Pier view, but we do have an actual need for the HA facilities. My spouse is disabled plus she is recovering from two leg fractures which canceled our WDW trip.

It will be quite a gathering, the first night we're grilling trip tip and brats and serving a large buffet in the villa. People can arrive after work (rmost guests are locals like us) although a few DIS friends will be in attendance. The Saturday night we are dining in the private dining room at steakhouse 55. It's going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## Nonsuch

A VGC print is on eBay.
These prints were given to early buyers, and are the same prints found in the villas (although the frames are different).
(I have no relation to the seller)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> A VGC print is on eBay.
> These prints were given to early buyers, and are the same prints found in the villas (although the frames are different).
> (I have no relation to the seller)
> 
> View attachment 92149



I look at ours every day!  The same print is in the larger villas but not the studios AFAIK.  I was puzzled during my first stays because it wasn't in the room - then we finally stayed in a 1BR and there it was!


----------



## pirate33

A plea for help...

I can't find the detailed floor plans for each floor of the DVC wing.  Can anyone help?  I wanted to post an example of what a fellow user previously posted but I cannot figure out how to upload it!


----------



## Nonsuch

pirate33 said:


> ...I can't find the detailed floor plans for each floor of the DVC wing.


Floor plans are linked in my signature


----------



## pirate33

Thank you!!


----------



## gometros

pirate33 said:


> Although you already found them, here is a repost...
> 
> Exterior view of villas facing Paradise Pier and World of Color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterior view of villas facing Redwood Creek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterior view of villas facing Pools:



How can I tell which of these rooms are the two bedroom Villas?


----------



## Nonsuch

gometros said:


> How can I tell which of these rooms are the two bedroom Villas?


Green are dedicated 2 bedroom villas
Yellow and Blue pairs form lock-off 2 bedroom villas


----------



## kelly3kids

We are going to be staying in a one bedroom this summer for the first time. I would really love to get a view of Paradise Pier. We can only afford to spend two days in the park so having this view would make up for it in a way. Does anyone know if we can request a certain view ahead of time? We booked this in November. Also, does anyone know if DVC members get free self parking like at Aulani?


----------



## hjgaus

kelly3kids said:


> We are going to be staying in a one bedroom this summer for the first time. I would really love to get a view of Paradise Pier. We can only afford to spend two days in the park so having this view would make up for it in a way. Does anyone know if we can request a certain view ahead of time? We booked this in November. Also, does anyone know if DVC members get free self parking like at Aulani?



Yes you may request a certain view BUT NO guarantee.  
Yes self parking is free for DVC members.


----------



## kelly3kids

Thank you. We have booked through DVC. To request a room do we just call the resort when it gets a little closer? 



hjgaus said:


> Yes you may request a certain view BUT NO guarantee.
> Yes self parking is free for DVC members.


----------



## marsh0013

kelly3kids said:


> Thank you. We have booked through DVC. To request a room do we just call the resort when it gets a little closer?



Contact DVC to make your room request.  We're going next month and I put in my requests a while ago through the "contact us" link on the member website.  I had read here that unlike at WDW DVC resorts, at GCV, it makes sense to list your room number preferences.  Something to the effect of, I know a request is not guaranteed, I'd like to request high floor Paradise Pier view, room preference as follows:  xxxx, xxxx, xxxx.  I think I listed 10 (obviously not all Paradise Pier views, but Paradise Pier views were first).  We're in a studio, so your numbers would be different than ours were.


----------



## Snurk71

marsh0013 said:


> it makes sense to list your room number preferences.



agree - don't bother with a view request,  lit off 4-5 specific room#s


----------



## Louiepipbgeeco

I am a DVC member and I am planning my second trip to California. It's been 8 years since I was there. I stayed off site last time. I'd like to try to get a reservation at GCV . Just wondering how hard it is to secure March at 7 months?


----------



## kelly3kids

It was mentioned that self parking is free for DVC. My husband asked if you have to have GCV as your home resort to get the free parking. We are only asking because three years ago, right after we become members, we stayed there and had to pay for parking. We didn't stay in a Villa though. It was a regular room because that's all they had. We just want to budget right. Thanks.
Thank you for the suggestion on specific room numbers.


----------



## hjgaus

kelly3kids said:


> It was mentioned that self parking is free for DVC. My husband asked if you have to have GCV as your home resort to get the free parking. We are only asking because three years ago, right after we become members, we stayed there and had to pay for parking. We didn't stay in a Villa though. It was a regular room because that's all they had. We just want to budget right. Thanks.
> Thank you for the suggestion on specific room numbers.




Did you use points for the regular hotel room? Hotel reservations through DVC points (NOT PAYED reservation) should have the same parking benefits as staying in the villas.  It should not matter if VGC is your home resort OR NOT.
We do this often and have no problems with FREE self parking.


----------



## sgrap

hjgaus said:


> Did you use points for the regular hotel room? Hotel reservations through DVC points (NOT PAYED reservation) should have the same parking benefits as staying in the villas.  It should not matter if VGC is your home resort OR NOT.
> We do this often and have no problems with FREE self parking.


Just to be curious . . . how far away is the self-parking lot?


----------



## kelly3kids

Ok, I am not sure why we had to pay then. Yes, we used our point in a regular room because it was our first time using them after we became members and at that point the villas were sold out. We still had to pay $35 a day for self parking. It was in 2012. I am sure this summer will be different and we will not have to pay. At Aulani we did not pay for self parking so I just wanted to check. 

Thanks.


----------



## dcfromva

sgrap said:


> Just to be curious . . . how far away is the self-parking lot?


  It is across the street.

  This is a picture from the Paradise Pier Hotel looking over the VGC parking lot.  (The AMC movie theater is in the background)


----------



## sgrap

dcfromva said:


> It is across the street.
> View attachment 97315
> This is a picture from the Paradise Pier Hotel looking over the VGC parking lot.  (The AMC movie theater is in the background)


Thanks!


----------



## kelly3kids

Has anyone not had enough points, even with borrowing, and paid the rest? Can you even do that? Is this a good route to go or would it be better to buy more points? We are thinking about 2016 already and wanting to look at something a little bigger then we normally do.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kelly3kids said:


> Has anyone not had enough points, even with borrowing, and paid the rest? Can you even do that? Is this a good route to go or would it be better to buy more points? We are thinking about 2016 already and wanting to look at something a little bigger then we normally do.



You have a few options if you don't have enough points:
You can get one time use points from DVC but that is limited to 24 in a use year and can only be done at 7 months.  You can get a transfer of VGC points from another member.  
You can rent the additional days from another member and have MS note that you have a continuing stay.  
You can have MS see if they have the nights you need to book with a member discount. 

If you will have an ongoing need for more points instead of just for a single trip you can look for a resale contract to purchase.  You also could get on a waitlist to buy direct from DVC but those are apparently so long that it would almost certainly be faster to buy resale.


----------



## kelly3kids

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You have a few options if you don't have enough points:
> You can get one time use points from DVC but that is limited to 24 in a use year and can only be done at 7 months.  You can get a transfer of VGC points from another member.
> You can rent the additional days from another member and have MS note that you have a continuing stay.
> You can have MS see if they have the nights you need to book with a member discount.
> 
> If you will have an ongoing need for more points instead of just for a single trip you can look for a resale contract to purchase.  You also could get on a waitlist to buy direct from DVC but those are apparently so long that it would almost certainly be faster to buy resale.




Thank you this is great information. This is also a silly question but what does MS stand for. I can usually figure them out but this one I can't seem to think through.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kelly3kids said:


> Thank you this is great information. This is also a silly question but what does MS stand for. I can usually figure them out but this one I can't seem to think through.



Member service


----------



## kelly3kids

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Member service


I can't believe I didn't figure that out.  Thanks.


----------



## disneymom17

Good Morning,

Spending 12/9 - 12/12 after returning from Aulani... Then back to the East Coast...  First time Disneyland Holiday visit.  We have a 2 bedroom Villa - 6 of us... so excited.  Looking for recommendations for best view of Paradise Pier and must do events.  
Thank you,


----------



## DebbieB

disneymom17 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Spending 12/9 - 12/12 after returning from Aulani... Then back to the East Coast...  First time Disneyland Holiday visit.  We have a 2 bedroom Villa - 6 of us... so excited.  Looking for recommendations for best view of Paradise Pier and must do events.
> Thank you,



See the post on page 148, there's a diagram of the views and the room #'s.  I've been successful requesting a list of room #'s.  For example, for a 1 bedroom 6502, 5502, 4502, 5508, 4508.  We got 4502.


----------



## tubtruck

I am thinking of going to Disneyland for the first time ever next August, how difficult is it to get a reservation here at the 7 month point it would be myslf and DW only so happy with a studio, or would I be better off renting/ transfering someone elses VGC points to my account for booking here ?


----------



## bellazachmom

How flexible are your dates?

We are currently 4 for 4 with our trips to DL and the VGC at the 7 month mark, September, October and 2 in December. 

If you can book online right at 8am, on the day your 7 month window opens you should be ok, give or take a day or two.


----------



## tubtruck

bellazachmom said:


> How flexible are your dates?
> 
> We are currently 4 for 4 with our trips to DL and the VGC at the 7 month mark, September, October and 2 in December.
> 
> If you can book online right at 8am, on the day your 7 month window opens you should be ok, give or take a day or two.


OK thanks, I have not firmed up dates yet but it likely will be in the second couple of weeks of August 2016, I will be traveling to Arizona, Nevada and California as part of a 18 day or so vacation, I should be able to tie the Disney bit in if there tends to be availability for a couple of days at the 7 day window


----------



## DebbieB

I'm 4 for 4 at exactly 7 months.   Studios in early May and late September (2011 & 2012), 1 bedrooms in August (2013 & 2015).


----------



## tubtruck

DebbieB said:


> I'm 4 for 4 at exactly 7 months.   Studios in early May and late September (2011 & 2012), 1 bedrooms in August (2013 & 2015).


Was this 1 bedroom through choice or through the only thing left ?


----------



## DebbieB

tubtruck said:


> Was this 1 bedroom through choice or through the only thing left ?



It was choice.   Both cases were the Sunday through Wednesday nights before D23.   I believe the studio was gone for Wednesday night when I booked this year, through the weekend.  We planned PPH for Thursday through Saturday nights on my friends CM discount.  If D23 was not that weekend, I don't think a studio would have been a problem.    D23 is every 2 years, so not in 2016.


----------



## kelly3kids

Does anyone know, and it might be on one of these pages, if DVC members can pool hop between the three hotels? I heard there are blocked days. If so, do you know when that is?


----------



## marsh0013

kelly3kids said:


> Does anyone know, and it might be on one of these pages, if DVC members can pool hop between the three hotels? I heard there are blocked days. If so, do you know when that is?



No pool hopping at Disneyland.  What I have read is that if you're staying at VGC, you can rent a cabana at DLH for half or a full day (or the other way around), and that allows you to use that pool.  You pay for that though.


----------



## Rjmdds

tubtruck said:


> I am thinking of going to Disneyland for the first time ever next August, how difficult is it to get a reservation here at the 7 month point it would be myslf and DW only so happy with a studio, or would I be better off renting/ transfering someone elses VGC points to my account for booking here ?



We just did this.  We are going the last week of August and were able to get a Studio at VGC for 8 days.  I booked a 1 BR which was not hard to get right at the 7 month mark and wait listed the Studio.  Even so, make sure you are on lone at 8am SHARP.  At the end of the week I called Member Services to ask a couple of questions regarding the wait list process.  Literally while I was on the phone with the CM she told me that my wait list was able to be filled on the spot.  So I highly recommend calling Member Services.  It was almost too good to be true. I, as I am sure you have, read many nightmares about VGC Studio wait lists being impossible to get…especially for a week. Well, take it from me, they're not.  Stay hopeful and call Member Services!


----------



## Drewski77

My wife and I are thinking about buying into the Grand California through resale, probably 160 points.  How difficult would it be to reserve a studio for a week during the month of September, from 8-11 months out?

Thanks for any insights you have, excited to potentially be an actual owner!


----------



## Nonsuch

Drewski77 said:


> My wife and I are thinking about buying into the Grand California through resale, probably 160 points.  How difficult would it be to reserve a studio for a week during the month of September, from 8-11 months out?


You will be able to book any date at 11 months in advance.  Studios tend to book first, but there will still be many days available at 8 months in advance.


----------



## sierranevada

Question - I just booked the Grand Villa for next Jan.  For some reason, I thought the queen sofa downstairs slept 2 people so that total occupancy would be 13 but noticed that DVC list it at 12.  Is that a strict policy?  No problem if it is but just wanted clarification.


----------



## Nonsuch

sierranevada said:


> ...I just booked the Grand Villa for next Jan.  For some reason, I thought the queen sofa downstairs slept 2 people so that total occupancy would be 13 but noticed that DVC list it at 12.  Is that a strict policy?


There are 2 sofas downstairs and another upstairs by the pool table, but I don't know how many fold out.
Considering the occupancy of a regular GCH room is 5, the GV could easily accommodate more than 12.
It is unlikely anyone at the hotel will authorize more than 12 guests, but equally unlikely anyone will visit the villa to check.


----------



## castle1

We are planning on a trip to DL the second week of February.  Do you think we will have a good chance of booking a 1 bedroom at GCV at 7 months?  Otherwise, we might try for the DLH.  Has anyone had luck booking 7 months out at GCV?


----------



## Nonsuch

castle1 said:


> We are planning on a trip to DL the second week of February.  Do you think we will have a good chance of booking a 1 bedroom at GCV at 7 months?


Your chances are quite good.  There have been a few posts about successfully booking studios at 7 months, and booking a studio is more difficult than a 1 bedroom.


----------



## castle1

Thank you...that's good to hear!


----------



## Circusgirl

castle1 said:


> We are planning on a trip to DL the second week of February.  Do you think we will have a good chance of booking a 1 bedroom at GCV at 7 months?  Otherwise, we might try for the DLH.  Has anyone had luck booking 7 months out at GCV?



I have been able to get studios many times at seven months, although I have always gone at non-peak times.  Once I wait listed an August stay (without much hope, honestly) and to my surprise, it came through. Go ahead and try, and if you have to go on the wait list book a backup reservation at the DLH.  Usually the room only reservations don't have to be cancelled until 5 days from stay.  The Grand is a dreamy place to stay.  I love the DLH, but the beautiful grounds and soothing surroundings of the Grand and the incredible proximity to the parks make it a special place to stay.


----------



## Flossbolna

castle1 said:


> We are planning on a trip to DL the second week of February.  Do you think we will have a good chance of booking a 1 bedroom at GCV at 7 months?  Otherwise, we might try for the DLH.  Has anyone had luck booking 7 months out at GCV?



I have been successful in booking studios at 7 months twice now. One is even for August of this year. Make sure to be online exactly at 8am EST. I even fill out what I want (resort, dates) before and as soon as the clock turns over, I click on search in the online booking. This time I did another search after I had secured my reservation and there was no availability anymore. So, either I got the one single studio or someone else was up really early as well.


----------



## castle1

That is great that you both have been successful at 7 months.  Good idea to have everything filled out and ready to go.  I can't wait to visit DL and it will be even better to be able to stay at this beautiful resort!


----------



## bdrobet

I agree with many others here that it is definitely possible to get a studio at 7 months but as castle1 mentioned you want to be logged in and ready to go before 8am EST!  I was able to get a studio at 7 months Thanksgiving week this way.  Grand Californian is amazing!


----------



## czmom

We will be at VGC in August. Does the pool have activities during the day like the resorts at WDW?


----------



## Nonsuch

czmom said:


> We will be at VGC in August. Does the pool have activities during the day like the resorts at WDW?


There is a pool party, open to all GCH and VGC guests:


> *Pool Party*
> Enjoy fun in the sun with a pool party at the Grand Californian Hotel. Located near the Fountain Pool, the party occurs daily at 2:00 PM and includes an hour of games, music and dancing.


Note:  there is no pool hopping at DLR


----------



## wbl2745

I'm planning a family trip in June 2016 at the VGC staying (hopefully) in the Grand Villa. I understand that the one facing Paradise Pier is the HA room and the one facing the Mariposa Pool and Disneyland is not HA. We'd prefer the villa facing Paradise Pier but are concerned about the modifications that were made for handicapped accessibility. Can anyone clarify what has been done to the kitchen and the master bathroom for accessibility? Lastly, the only reason we'd want the Paradise Pier view is to watch the WoC from our room. It seems like this might be less than optimal. Any comments?


----------



## ::danielle::

wbl2745 said:


> I'm planning a family trip in June 2016 at the VGC staying (hopefully) in the Grand Villa. I understand that the one facing Paradise Pier is the HA room and the one facing the Mariposa Pool and Disneyland is not HA. We'd prefer the villa facing Paradise Pier but are concerned about the modifications that were made for handicapped accessibility. Can anyone clarify what has been done to the kitchen and the master bathroom for accessibility? Lastly, the only reason we'd want the Paradise Pier view is to watch the WoC from our room. It seems like this might be less than optimal. Any comments?



I can't answer your questions about the GV but I can address WOC. While you may be able to view WOC from your room, it is not a replacement for the show itself. There is a lot that happens on the water projections, ferris wheel, and California screamin' that are
Part of the "story." I'm assuming that you're able to hear the dialog. It's a very dialog intensive show.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wbl2745 said:


> I'm planning a family trip in June 2016 at the VGC staying (hopefully) in the Grand Villa. I understand that the one facing Paradise Pier is the HA room and the one facing the Mariposa Pool and Disneyland is not HA. We'd prefer the villa facing Paradise Pier but are concerned about the modifications that were made for handicapped accessibility. Can anyone clarify what has been done to the kitchen and the master bathroom for accessibility? Lastly, the only reason we'd want the Paradise Pier view is to watch the WoC from our room. It seems like this might be less than optimal. Any comments?



Allears.net has pictures of the HA GV:  http://allears.net/dlr/acc/g_gcv2.htm


----------



## Nonsuch

wbl2745 said:


> ...Can anyone clarify what has been done to the kitchen and the master bathroom for accessibility?


The HA features did not reduce our enjoyment of the GV.  There are no changes to the main room (with the 2 story window).  The second floor (5th floor) with 2 bedrooms and pool table also have no HA features.

The kitchen counter is slightly lower with a shallow sink and no drawer under the oven.









The sinks in the master bath might also be slightly lower, there are 2 sinks and a jet tub.
The toilet and shower are in a separate large room, rather than the typical layout of a glass shower enclosure and a small room for the toilet.





















There is a small ramp in the master bedroom balcony and the safe is mounted lower.











wbl2745 said:


> ...the only reason we'd want the Paradise Pier view is to watch the WoC from our room. It seems like this might be less than optimal. Any comments?


The GV has the best view of WOC available from outside the park, but is not a substitute for viewing from inside the park.
This is the view from June 2011.  The trees have grown and more have been planted, so there will likely be more obstructions.


----------



## Snurk71

Nonsuch said:


> There is a pool party, open to all GCH and VGC guests:
> 
> Note:  there is no pool hopping at DLR



When we were there for spring break they only did the pool activities fri-sun. There was nothing Mon-Thurs.


----------



## franandaj

Having watched WoC from the GV last month, it was almost impossible to see from the 4th floor. The 5th floor had a better view, but the angle was off to be able to see the projections clearly. If I hadn't seen the show several times before from the viewing area, it would have been hard to follow the storyline, as only the very loud sounds could be heard, the more subtle and softer parts weren't as audible on the balcony.


----------



## gometros

The Room views thread said that information about making room requests was on the last page of this thread, which didn't make sense, since the last page is dynamic. I checked the first page and either missed it or didn't see it. We will be staying the first week of October. How much before should we make the request and where do we make it? DVC Member Services, the resort directly? Thanks.


----------



## Nonsuch

gometros said:


> ...We will be staying the first week of October. How much before should we make the request and where do we make it? DVC Member Services, the resort directly?


I make requests via email (or the DVC website) to Member Services, with a list of specific villa numbers.
Request can be made anytime, I have not noticed any difference between 1 month or 11 months in advance.


----------



## sgrap

gometros said:


> The Room views thread said that information about making room requests was on the last page of this thread, which didn't make sense, since the last page is dynamic. I checked the first page and either missed it or didn't see it. We will be staying the first week of October. How much before should we make the request and where do we make it? DVC Member Services, the resort directly? Thanks.


You can make them anytime, I believe by phone, by e-mail, or by the 'chat' feature on the DVC website.


----------



## AZMermaid

We just bought and closed resale at VGC! I made our first reservation for June 12-16 today! I will hopefully add either the 11th or 17th with my Aulani points at 7 months to give us a 5 night stay. This will be our longest ever DL trip and we are really looking forwrad to it. We have been going in the winter the last few years for easier bookings/ school schedules/ birthdays etc. We went this year Feb 7-10 and it was packed and so much was down (we expected the ride closures and figured we were trading low crowds for them. Nope. Packed Packed Packed. Never saw a single "walk on," nothing even close). So DH said, "that's it- next time, we go in the summer. If it is going to be this busy, I at least want to ride Splash Mt and go swimming!" So, we will be there 4 full days- leaving one day open as a pool/resort day!


----------



## sgrap

AZMermaid said:


> We just bought and closed resale at VGC! I made our first reservation for June 12-16 today! I will hopefully add either the 11th or 17th with my Aulani points at 7 months to give us a 5 night stay. This will be our longest ever DL trip and we are really looking forwrad to it. We have been going in the winter the last few years for easier bookings/ school schedules/ birthdays etc. We went this year Feb 7-10 and it was packed and so much was down (we expected the ride closures and figured we were trading low crowds for them. Nope. Packed Packed Packed. Never saw a single "walk on," nothing even close). So DH said, "that's it- next time, we go in the summer. If it is going to be this busy, I at least want to ride Splash Mt and go swimming!" So, we will be there 4 full days- leaving one day open as a pool/resort day!


Congratulations!!!  We closed in April on our first DVC contract and booked for mid-November.  Already adding on and we haven't even been yet!  ;-)  We are debating on an early June 2016 trip as well for my milestone birthday.  Have never done June--not sure if I'd handle the crowds and heat well.  We are usually March through May goers or October-November.  You should have everything open for your trip, which will be wonderful!!!  You will have a blast!


----------



## chrisaman

Woohoo. Close to one month till our marathon weekend stay. Can't wait


----------



## NMDisneyMom

After a long drought of not going to DL, I'm hoping to head there next year with my daughter.  I'm looking at Spring Break week.  We would drive out on 3/25 and stay until 3/31 or so.  I know that to have any chance at a studio I need to be logged in and ready to go at 8 am EST on the 7 month out mark.  Do you all think I've got a good shot at it?  I've never "walked" a reservation as it seems like it's "gaming" the system and really seems to be unfair, but I'd really like to head to California that week.  Thoughts?????


----------



## Rjmdds

Honestly, it's a lot of luck.  Time of year is a big factor and Spring Break time is a tough one.  I was very lucky to get a studio at VGC for 8 days for the end of this month but I know that is not the norm.   As you said, be ready at 8 sharp.  I would also regularly call Member Services and see if they can check too.  I needed two days for my reservation (they were on waitlist) and when I called the CM said she could book my waitlist. Again, all luck...but possible.


----------



## Meemoo

Hello We will be checking into VGC 10/19 for four nights, our first DVC stay away from our home resort Aulani. I was so happy that I managed to secure a studio as I realize the demand for it. I requested the 4 room numbers that most people recommend for the amazing view of California Adventure Park. Our flight gets in late afternoon though and I'm concerned that we may not get considered for our requests arriving so late. We are coming from Australia, first DL trip in a decade, and first trip for my kids apart from HKDL a few years back. The hotel looks lovely, I can't wait to experience it! We have 6 nights booked off site after this, I fear the transition blues  but hey, we'll still be at Disney so can't complain a great deal!


----------



## sjaz22

What are the chances of getting, at the 7 month window, a studio or 1-bedroom for the first week of August?


----------



## Nonsuch

Meemoo said:


> ...I requested the 4 room numbers that most people recommend for the amazing view of California Adventure Park. Our flight gets in late afternoon though and I'm concerned that we may not get considered for our requests arriving so late.


Best of luck with your room request, but you are correct that late check-in can be an issue.  Guests checking in early in the day may take the studio initially assigned to you.  You might try calling GCH early in the day, before your long flight.

I just stayed in 6504, so this is the view you are requesting:
 
A panorama:
 




Meemoo said:


> ...We have 6 nights booked off site after this, I fear the transition blues


On a split stay, starting off-site would allow very early check-in at VGC -- Just a tip for your next visit.


----------



## Nonsuch

sjaz22 said:


> What are the chances of getting, at the 7 month window, a studio or 1-bedroom for the first week of August?


I'm sure you read the answer recently posted on the thread you started, but I'm reposting it here:


Just Peachy said:


> Before I purchased at VGC last year, I watched the booking pattern for about two years (by renting from other owners, following the posts on the Dis-board and other sites, and using the temporarily-available tool published by another Disney-fan site that allowed you to look at all the availability of rooms looking out 7+ months).
> 
> What I saw was that the studios were gone before the 7-month window for any high visitation dates to the DLR (Christmas/NYE, Thanksgiving, July 4, Memorial and Labor days, Marathon weekends, etc) and gone soon after entering the 7-month window for most any other times.  The 2-br’s were available a little longer but only about a week or so longer and the 1-br’s just a little longer than that.  In August of 2016, you should still be able to get something at 7-months.
> 
> Since my points were purchased via re-sale, I don’t have the option to use the Disney Collection.  However, I have done several cash-stays at the DLH in the past few years and have found that there has been standard rooms available even at 45 days out from my summer travel dates (with the notable exception of this year around the 60 Anniversary week where nothing was available at 60 days out).  I don’t know if the Disney Collection inventory of rooms at the DLH is different from the inventory of standard rooms, though.
> 
> Good luck with your planning!


----------



## Meemoo

Nonsuch said:


> Best of luck with your room request, but you are correct that late check-in can be an issue.  Guests checking in early in the day may take the studio initially assigned to you.  You might try calling GCH early in the day, before your long flight.
> 
> I just stayed in 6504, so this is the view you are requesting:
> View attachment 114326
> A panorama:
> View attachment 114328
> 
> 
> 
> On a split stay, starting off-site would allow very early check-in at VGC -- Just a tip for your next visit.



That view looks wonderful. I will try contact them the day before we leave, no harm trying! I would have liked off site first but attempting to book at the 7 month window I wanted to allow myself 2 chances, I was just lucky to have secured it at all. A view like that would be a great intro to Disneyland for my kids first visit.


----------



## Meemoo

Is there a way to directly contact the hotel or must I go through the general Disney Resort phone number and emails?


----------



## Nonsuch

Meemoo said:


> Is there a way to directly contact the hotel or must I go through the general Disney Resort phone number and emails?


VGC does not have dedicated check-in, so call the hotel directly.
GCH pre-registration:  (714) 300-7210
GCH main: (714) 635-2300


----------



## pirate33

We are new owners--bought two contracts in the last six months.  I just booked two studios for next July.  I had to call MS about some details, and the easiest way to fix them was to cancel and rebook.  In the process of doing that, the operator said only 5 studios were still available on our dates!  This property does book up fast.  (I will say that when we got our first batch of points, I had no problem booking a 2 BR in December just before the 7 month window opened.  I guess it's true what I've read here--the studios go fast.)


----------



## ZamboniNerd

chrisaman said:


> Woohoo. Close to one month till our marathon weekend stay. Can't wait


It is impossible to make the clock move any faster!
Staying for an entire week Sep 3 - 10 and running the races. Should be an amazing time in our favorite home away from home.


----------



## sechelt

Meemoo said:


> Hello We will be checking into VGC 10/19 for four nights, our first DVC stay away from our home resort Aulani. I was so happy that I managed to secure a studio as I realize the demand for it. I requested the 4 room numbers that most people recommend for the amazing view of California Adventure Park. Our flight gets in late afternoon though and I'm concerned that we may not get considered for our requests arriving so late. We are coming from Australia, first DL trip in a decade, and first trip for my kids apart from HKDL a few years back. The hotel looks lovely, I can't wait to experience it! We have 6 nights booked off site after this, I fear the transition blues  but hey, we'll still be at Disney so can't complain a great deal!


When you contact the hotel, be certain to tell them you'll be a late arrival, from Australia.  It might help.  My son needed to take a very late flight, from Canada, but when he arrived at 11:30 p.m., unit 6504 was waiting for him with open arms.    I'd also mention that it's your kids' first visit.  Every little bit helps.


----------



## Meemoo

sechelt said:


> When you contact the hotel, be certain to tell them you'll be a late arrival, from Australia.  It might help.  My son needed to take a very late flight, from Canada, but when he arrived at 11:30 p.m., unit 6504 was waiting for him with open arms.    I'd also mention that it's your kids' first visit.  Every little bit helps.



Thanks for the tip, I shall try! So telephoning the hotel is the best idea, aside from putting the requests in via DVC?


----------



## DebbieB

I checked in today around noon.  I emailed member services a couple of months ago with a list of 5 preferred room numbers, park views.  Happy to say we got one of them, an awesome view! Waiting for World of Color in about 30 min!


----------



## sgrap

DebbieB said:


> I checked in today around noon.  I emailed member services a couple of months ago with a list of 5 preferred room numbers, park views.  Happy to say we got one of them, an awesome view! Waiting for World of Color in about 30 min!


Awesome, what room did you get?  I did the same for our trip in November and am hopeful we are equally as successful!


----------



## Nonsuch

sgrap said:


> Awesome, what room did you get?  I did the same for our trip in November and am hopeful we are equally as successful!


Call me paranoid, but I don't post my room numbers until returning home.
Please post some pictures of your view also.


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


> Call me paranoid, but I don't post my room numbers until returning home.
> Please post some pictures of your view also.


Yeah, I thought of that after I asked, and I agree .  Just got caught up in the excitement!  But please post after you get home!    I will do the same after our trip.


----------



## sechelt

Meemoo said:


> Thanks for the tip, I shall try! So telephoning the hotel is the best idea, aside from putting the requests in via DVC?


Actually, I phoned member services as soon as I realized his flight times.  I don't think it would hurt to contact the hotel directly as well but they won't have the reservation info until closer to your date of travel. 

I should also mention that my son was travelling late August, to run the DL half marathon, and arrived on a Friday night.  Not like it was a quiet time of year. 

Good luck!


----------



## wbl2745

In July we reserved the Grand Villa for three nights in June! It is consuming almost all of our points, but the whole family is coming. We took everyone to the Animal Kingdom two years ago and our son-in-law, who we didn't think was going to like Disney, became a real fan. Now we're really "coming home" to our own resort.


----------



## Lauren in NC

We've got some split stay fun coming up for our September trip, our first DVC trip!  We're starting off off-site, then going into a studio for a few days, and then finishing up in a 1-bedroom for a night.  Does anyone know what the usual process is for checking in from one room type to another?  Is it correct to assume that they'll hold our bags for us at the front desk after we check out of the studio until the 1 bedroom is ready?


----------



## franandaj

Lauren in NC said:


> We've got some split stay fun coming up for our September trip, our first DVC trip!  We're starting off off-site, then going into a studio for a few days, and then finishing up in a 1-bedroom for a night.  Does anyone know what the usual process is for checking in from one room type to another?  Is it correct to assume that they'll hold our bags for us at the front desk after we check out of the studio until the 1 bedroom is ready?



Yes they will hold your bags between rooms.


----------



## Nonsuch

Lauren in NC said:


> ...We're starting off off-site, then going into a studio for a few days, and then finishing up in a 1-bedroom for a night.  Does anyone know what the usual process is for checking in from one room type to another?


Check-in at VGC very early (6-7AM), this applies to both the studio and 1-bedroom.  Only one person is needed to check-in, the rest of your party can sleep in.  Early check-in prevents another guest from swapping for your assigned villa, or gives you the opportunity to make a swap.

GCH Bell Services will hold your bags when you arrive, collecting them directly from your car or taxi.
They will also collect your bags from your studio until your 1-bedroom is ready -- it is helpful to let bell services know the bags are being stored for a room change.


----------



## czmom

We just got back from another fabulous stay at VGC. Our first time was December 2013. And we got the EXACT same room this time 

5504 is amazing! Love the view!

Both times I have submitted the list of preferred room numbers. And both times we have checked in very early (7 AM) on a Sunday morning.

We love this resort! I wish I could convince my DH to buy more points here. He thinks BLT is enough....


----------



## sgrap

czmom said:


> We just got back from another fabulous stay at VGC. Our first time was December 2013. And we got the EXACT same room this time
> 
> 5504 is amazing! Love the view!
> 
> Both times I have submitted the list of preferred room numbers. And both times we have checked in very early (7 AM) on a Sunday morning.
> 
> We love this resort! I wish I could convince my DH to buy more points here. He thinks BLT is enough....


How fun, glad you had such a wonderful trip! I'd love to see pics of the view from your room if you took some, when you have a chance.


----------



## czmom

I did take some  I just need to learn how to post pics! Lol!


----------



## sgrap

czmom said:


> I did take some  I just need to learn how to post pics! Lol!


Great!  The only way I've found to post pics is to load them to photobucket first and then copy a link, but there surely must be an easier way than that.  Hopefully someone will jump in here and help us out!


----------



## Nonsuch

sgrap said:


> ...The only way I've found to post pics is to load them to photobucket first and then copy a link, but there surely must be an easier way than that.


The major update to the board software a few months ago added the ability to upload files.
When writing a post, click the "Upload a File" button.  File size is restricted to 1MB and 1024 x 768 pixels.
The uploaded file will have buttons to insert either a "Thumbnail" or a "Full image" into the post.


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


> The major update to the board software a few months ago added the ability to upload files.
> When writing a post, click the "Upload a File" button.  File size is restricted to 1MB and 1024 x 768 pixels.
> The uploaded file will have buttons to insert either a "Thumbnail" or a "Full image" into the post.


Thanks, I will give that a try! I'm guessing the problem is most of my pictures are bigger than that, so I will have to resave at a lower level in order to use that method.


----------



## czmom

I tried uploading from my phone but the files are too big. Sorry!


----------



## DebbieB

sgrap said:


> Awesome, what room did you get?  I did the same for our trip in November and am hopeful we are equally as successful!



5502, 1 bedroom.   I requested 6502, 5502, 4502, 5508, 4508.    We checked in around noon on 8/9.   The room was not ready but the cm confirmed we got our park view request.  When I signed the paper, I saw 5502.   Got the ready text around 2:15pm.



Nonsuch said:


> Call me paranoid, but I don't post my room numbers until returning home.
> Please post some pictures of your view also.



I agree.


----------



## sgrap

DebbieB said:


> 5502, 1 bedroom.   I requested 6502, 5502, 4502, 5508, 4508.    We checked in around noon on 8/9.   The room was not ready but the cm confirmed we got our park view request.  When I signed the paper, I saw 5502.   Got the ready text around 2:15pm.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.


Very cool, thank you so much for sharing your pictures!


----------



## czmom

DebbieB said:


> 5502, 1 bedroom.   I requested 6502, 5502, 4502, 5508, 4508.    We checked in around noon on 8/9.   The room was not ready but the cm confirmed we got our park view request.  When I signed the paper, I saw 5502.   Got the ready text around 2:15pm.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.



We were neighbors  we were next door in the studio (5504) from 8/9-8/14. Lovely view!!!


----------



## DizneyLover

10 days to check in.  We have a 2-bedroom and a studio for 10 of us including 4 grandkids this time.  Hoping to get our request of a great Paradise Pier view.  Can't wait to be back.


----------



## BlazerFan

Arriving in a week!!!  2BR for 7 of us and 2 late planners in a regular hotel room.  I'm ready for another visit home.


----------



## Nonsuch

BlazerFan said:


> ...2BR for 7 of us and 2 late planners in a regular hotel room...


Try to have the hotel room near the VGC wing (any x2xx room) and on the same floor as your villa.
I had regular hotel room along the long hall from the main lobby to the VGC wing and a 1-bedroom villa on the same floor -- it was very convenient.


----------



## BlazerFan

Nonsuch said:


> Try to have the hotel room near the VGC wing (any x2xx room) and on the same floor as your villa.
> I had regular hotel room along the long hall from the main lobby to the VGC wing and a 1-bedroom villa on the same floor -- it was very convenient.



We did request to have the room near the VGC wing.  I didn't think to request the same floor.  The hotel room was reserved through GetTravel.  Perhaps I will call the hotel early next week and add the request.
thank you!


----------



## Angie1437

Would someone mind sharing the VGC email so I can do I request, I couldn't find it on this thread. I am staying there for the first time in Oct and am so excited! Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

Angie1437 said:


> Would someone mind sharing the VGC email so I can do I request...


There is no dedicated VGC email address.  Email can be send to DVC Member Services, or through the member website.  Requests should be made by the DVC owner.


----------



## Lauren in NC

We're here!!!!  Didn't get Paradise Pier view, but we did get a Redwood Creek Challenge Trail view, so I'm pretty stoked!  Thank you Nonsuch for the maps and sample view request email!


----------



## sgrap

Lauren in NC said:


> We're here!!!!  Didn't get Paradise Pier view, but we did get a Redwood Creek Challenge Trail view, so I'm pretty stoked!  Thank you Nonsuch for the maps and sample view request email!


Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## ITALIANANGLO69

Has anyone noticed the price of Grand California skyrocketing since Star Wars land was announced? Today I saw a resale 200 point contract listed at $50000 and a 250 point contract listed at $52995.


----------



## sgrap

ITALIANANGLO69 said:


> Has anyone noticed the price of Grand California skyrocketing since Star Wars land was announced? Today I saw a resale 200 point contract listed at $50000 and a 250 point contract listed at $52995.


OK, doing the math  .  .  . well over $200/pt?


----------



## ITALIANANGLO69

sgrap said:


> OK, doing the math  .  .  . well over $200/pt?


yes I know it seems extremely high but maybe Star Wars land has created a temporary rapid demand for DVC there?


----------



## Nonsuch

ITALIANANGLO69 said:


> Has anyone noticed the price of Grand California skyrocketing since Star Wars land was announced? Today I saw a resale 200 point contract listed at $50000 and a 250 point contract listed at $52995.





sgrap said:


> OK, doing the math  .  .  . well over $200/pt?


A quick search of several resale sites shows most listings around $150/point.
It seems unlikely these high priced contracts will sell, but considering the small number of listings it's possible.  No problem passing ROFR...



			
				Yoda said:
			
		

> Difficult to see.  Always in motion is the future...


If Star Wars Land opens before a new Disney hotel (or DVC), onsite hotel rooms and VGC prices are likely to keep going up.


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


> A quick search of several resale sites shows most listings around $150/point.
> It seems unlikely these high priced contracts will sell, but considering the small number of listings it's possible.  No problem passing ROFR...
> 
> 
> If Star Wars Land opens before a new Disney hotel (or DVC), onsite hotel rooms and VGC prices are likely to keep going up.


We just closed on our 2nd VGC contract, and the points showed up yesterday on our membership.  I am so thankful we jumped in and then added on before this craziness started! I agree, most of the contracts I've seen have been in the $150-160 range.  There has been one for $159/pt, only full price offers accepted, that has been sitting for a couple of months now.  If that hasn't been taken, I don't know who would pay $200+.


----------



## chrisaman

Was a little perturbed this weekend. I requested the highest floor possible for my stay this weekend. When I got my room, it was on the first floor. I don't get it, I know they do their best to honor requests but I mean come on. The first floor. I kept it vague by not requesting specific rooms assuming it would help me get my request. It was still a wonderful stay. Just was a bit frustrated by the situation.


----------



## chrisaman

Hopefully the next economic downturn brings the prices back down to Earth. That is what I am waiting on for my next purchase. If the prices never fall I sadly will never be adding on


----------



## Nonsuch

chrisaman said:


> ...I requested the highest floor possible for my stay this weekend. When I got my room, it was on the first floor. I don't get it, I know they do their best to honor requests but I mean come on. The first floor...


What time did you check in?
You might have had a higher floor originally assigned, but it was given to another guest before you checked in.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

chrisaman said:


> Was a little perturbed this weekend. I requested the highest floor possible for my stay this weekend. When I got my room, it was on the first floor. I don't get it, I know they do their best to honor requests but I mean come on. The first floor. I kept it vague by not requesting specific rooms assuming it would help me get my request. It was still a wonderful stay. Just was a bit frustrated by the situation.



Disappointed, sure but there are rooms on every floor and they all have to be utilized.  I'd bet that if there is a request made that 99% of the time it's high floor so it's just to be expected that someone will not receive what they request.  It's why when people ask about requests to make that they are repeatedly cautioned to be aware it's not guaranteed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> What time did you check in?
> You might have had a higher floor originally assigned, but it was given to another guest before you checked in.



Room locations show the odds are quite high that you'll be assigned to one of the lower floors.  If it's a studio _22% or almost 1/4_ of the rooms are on the first floor.  If you group floors together 61% are on the lower 3 floors and 39% of the rooms are on the upper 3 floor and for all room types.  But they did not build equal number of villas on each foor so only 13% of all Dedicated 2BR's are on the first floor.  And if you look at the first 2 floors vs the upper 4 floors then odds are going to be better for a higher floor in a 2BR.  35% of the 2BR's are on the 1st two floors and 65% on floors 3-6.  But if a studio or 1BR then 43% of the rooms are on floors 1 &2 and 57% on upper four floors.  That makes it quite likely that people will be assigned to a low floor or ground floor if booking a studio or 1BR.


----------



## Nonsuch

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Room locations show the odds are quite high that you'll be assigned to one of the lower floors...


Never tell me the odds


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> Never tell me the odds



Awwww - that's no fun.


----------



## chrisaman

Nonsuch said:


> What time did you check in?
> You might have had a higher floor originally assigned, but it was given to another guest before you checked in.


Checked in about 6:30 in the morning. Just unlucky this time


----------



## Nonsuch

chrisaman said:


> Checked in about 6:30 in the morning. Just unlucky this time


A tip for next time:
Although the CM at registration will not disclose the villa number, the number is printed on the registration form that you sign.  This gives you a chance to request a room change, which is more likely to be possible early in the day.


----------



## DebbieB

chrisaman said:


> Was a little perturbed this weekend. I requested the highest floor possible for my stay this weekend. When I got my room, it was on the first floor. I don't get it, I know they do their best to honor requests but I mean come on. The first floor. I kept it vague by not requesting specific rooms assuming it would help me get my request. It was still a wonderful stay. Just was a bit frustrated by the situation.



I've had my best luck at VGC requesting specific room numbers.   I had a 1 bedroom the last 2 times and gave them the 5 room numbers that face California Adventure on the 4th, 5th or 6th floors and got one both times (4th and 5th floors).


----------



## Golf4food

Hopefully someone in this thread can help us out -

We spent a few nights in a VGC one-bedroom in August for our first trip to DL and loved it. We especially liked the pillows on the bed and want to purchase a couple. Anyone know the brand and style or where we can find them? Googling so far has not been overly helpful. I'm going to email the hotel directly, too.


----------



## ZamboniNerd

Look forward to that answer if anyone has it! So very comfortable and a reminder of DVC Home!


----------



## Golf4food

Here you go:

Barbie (Merchandise Guest Services)

Sep 16, 11:57 AM

Thank you for your inquiry regarding Disney bedding in our Resorts.

The pillows and mattresses are Disney Deluxe Plus. You may contact the following business for assistance: www.simmonshospitality.com

Have a Magical day!

Sincerely,
Barbie 9/16/15
1-877-560-6477 (E.S.T.)
1-407-934-6111 (International)
Merchandise.Guest.Services@DisneyParks.com​
The Disney Deluxe Plus doesn't show on the Simmons guest purchase website, so I sent them an email and will update accordingly.


UPDATE: The above was incorrect. I called Simmons and they only make the matresses. So I called the hotel directly and someone spoke to housekeeping and got the name and brand. I went to their website and got the correct model.

Sobol Westex brand
Dolce Notte model
$19.99 for standard size (which is what they put in the rooms)
You can buy direct from their website


----------



## IrishTink

The pillows are also available on Amazon with free shipping:  
http://www.amazon.com/Dolce-Notte-M...=8-1&keywords=sobel+westex+pillow+dolce+notte


----------



## Golf4food

IrishTink said:


> The pillows are also available on Amazon with free shipping:
> http://www.amazon.com/Dolce-Notte-M...=8-1&keywords=sobel+westex+pillow+dolce+notte



Well, we got ours and these are not the ones we wanted. There are two sets of pillows in the DVC rooms - one more standard and one more narrow and feather. These are the "normal" pillows. Fluffy and comfortable enough, I guess, but not the ones we were hoping for. Back to square one. Again. I hate pillows.


----------



## DisneyMom234

Can anyone tell me approx how much it costs to rent a studio here for a night? Or 1 bedroom? I havent had a chance to read about the point system and how that all works yet.


----------



## sgrap

DisneyMom234 said:


> Can anyone tell me approx how much it costs to rent a studio here for a night? Or 1 bedroom? I havent had a chance to read about the point system and how that all works yet.


You can rent them through this site, among others:  https://www.dvcrequest.com/
You may be able to rent them direct from Disney, but I don't know how that works.


----------



## DisneyMom234

sgrap said:


> You can rent them through this site, among others:  https://www.dvcrequest.com/
> You may be able to rent them direct from Disney, but I don't know how that works.


how much is it typically a night


----------



## sgrap

DisneyMom234 said:


> how much is it typically a night


I don't know--you could call the Grand Californian and ask.  If you poke around on the David's website, you may be able to get an idea as far as renting from them.  The vacation club works in points, so I don't know the cash price.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyMom234 said:


> how much is it typically a night



Usually rentals are based upon the number of points required and that varies for different times of the year and weekdays vs weekends.  When you are going will make a difference - sometimes a large difference.  1BR's are usually twice as much as the studios at VGC.  

I haven't kept a close eye on it but have never seen that Disney has cash rooms for VGC.  Point rentals will be thru an owner or a broker who works with an owner to coordinate the rental.


----------



## DisneyMom234

I know it works in points... But it takes cash to rent the points right? Im curious what cash price for these vs a hotel room really is. Is it usually cheaper? Or more expensive?


----------



## Lauren in NC

DisneyMom234 said:


> I know it works in points... But it takes cash to rent the points right? Im curious what cash price for these vs a hotel room really is. Is it usually cheaper? Or more expensive?



"Cheaper" depends on what you'd normally need for a hotel room.  Here's a chart of how many points are required depending on room type and season: http://dvc-resales.com/grand-californian/index.htm

Basically, the cheapest is going to be 17 points a night during Adventure season for a studio (sleeps 4).  Depending on the rental company, points rent for about $16 a night, so it'd be $272 for a night.  Looking at September 6th, 2016, which is a 17 point night for DVC, a standard view room (sleeps 5) would be $394 (without discounts - I think they normally run a 20% off that time of year?).

There's a good sticky around here somewhere about some of the caveats with renting.  With VGC, especially, you need to book more than 7 months out, as it tends to fill up quickly.


----------



## Golf4food

DisneyMom234 said:


> Can anyone tell me approx how much it costs to rent a studio here for a night? Or 1 bedroom? I havent had a chance to read about the point system and how that all works yet.



We rented through David's for a 1BR in August and it was a little over $700 per night during the week (Tues-Thurs nights). I can't imagine how much it is in high season...


----------



## Meemoo

Hey there!!! My first stay at VGC is approaching - I cannot wait! Just a couple of questions I hope someone can fill me in on: Is there bowls in the studio villas suitable for breakfast or should I bring my own disposable bowls? As a DVC member is doing laundry free of charge? I gather there is a laundry room? Thanks so excited


----------



## Flossbolna

Yes, plenty of paper bowls in the studio. And for the free laundry, you need a card that you can get from reception. I got one that was loaded with 99 free washes! 

Have a great stay!


----------



## Meemoo

Hi there, just wondering whether the fridges in the deluxe studios have a little freezer?


----------



## sgrap

Meemoo said:


> Hi there, just wondering whether the fridges in the deluxe studios have a little freezer?


The ones in the regular GCH rooms do, hopefully someone who has stayed in a studio can confirm that.


----------



## Snurk71

Meemoo said:


> Hi there, just wondering whether the fridges in the deluxe studios have a little freezer?



It's been a couple years, but I'm pretty sure there was that little freezer component.


----------



## blue888

I'm looking into booking for a group of 11 (1 family (2adults 4 kids), 2 adults, 2 adults and 1 adult. What would you recommend?


----------



## sgrap

blue888 said:


> I'm looking into booking for a group of 11 (1 family (2adults 4 kids), 2 adults, 2 adults and 1 adult. What would you recommend?


You could do a Grand Villa, but I think it is less points to do a combination of a 2 bedroom and another one or two bedroom, depending on how you can divide up the families and how everyone wants to sleep. Technically you could do a two bedroom and a studio. Look at the layout posts to see all the sleeping arrangements.


----------



## blue888

sgrap said:


> You could do a Grand Villa, but I think it is less points to do a combination of a 2 bedroom and another one or two bedroom, depending on how you can divide up the families and how everyone wants to sleep. Technically you could do a two bedroom and a studio. Look at the layout posts to see all the sleeping arrangements.



Thanks. I will look into that. I'm thinking a studio and 2 bedroom should be good.  

Another question: Do you get the early entry to the parks?


----------



## sgrap

blue888 said:


> Thanks. I will look into that. I'm thinking a studio and 2 bedroom should be good.
> 
> Another question: Do you get the early entry to the parks?


Yes, you get all the perks of staying at a resort hotel, including the magic morning and early morning hour (or whatever they are all called!).


----------



## sgrap

blue888 said:


> Thanks. I will look into that. I'm thinking a studio and 2 bedroom should be good.
> 
> Another question: Do you get the early entry to the parks?


Just make sure to figure out who is willing to sleep with who, and who is opposed to using the sofabed.  Make sure to look at the difference between the 2-bedroom and the 2-bedroom lock-off, which is a 1-bedroom with a studio adjoining. They are different reservations. The lock off has a sofabed instead of an extra queen.  All the diagrams in the beginning of this thread are very helpful with that, as are the descriptions on the DVC reservation tool online.  Have a wonderful trip, sounds like a blast!


----------



## blue888

sgrap said:


> Just make sure to figure out who is willing to sleep with who, and who is opposed to using the sofabed.  Make sure to look at the difference between the 2-bedroom and the 2-bedroom lock-off, which is a 1-bedroom with a studio adjoining. They are different reservations. The lock off has a sofabed instead of an extra queen.  All the diagrams in the beginning of this thread are very helpful with that, as are the descriptions on the DVC reservation tool online.  Have a wonderful trip, sounds like a blast!



Thanks so much.
Yes I'm thinking we definitely need the 2 bedroom suite, not the 2 bedroom lockoff. My plan is to put the kids int he room with the 2 queens, the master for ourselves. My FIL is happy on the pull out. Then the other 4 adults can decide what type of room they want to get.  We are planning a big Christmas vacation. Should be a blast. We went 2 years ago and we loved it.  We will be just renting points as we aren't Vacation club members. We will be booking 11 months ahead, so hopefully we can get what we want. Is it possible to request rooms beside or close to each other? I'm excited to be so close to the park. Last time we stayed at PPH.  Any recomendations for best rooms for kids (will be 8, 6, 4 and 2).  Last time we had a park view which they loved.


----------



## sgrap

blue888 said:


> Thanks so much.
> Yes I'm thinking we definitely need the 2 bedroom suite, not the 2 bedroom lockoff. My plan is to put the kids int he room with the 2 queens, the master for ourselves. My FIL is happy on the pull out. Then the other 4 adults can decide what type of room they want to get.  We are planning a big Christmas vacation. Should be a blast. We went 2 years ago and we loved it.  We will be just renting points as we aren't Vacation club members. We will be booking 11 months ahead, so hopefully we can get what we want. Is it possible to request rooms beside or close to each other? I'm excited to be so close to the park. Last time we stayed at PPH.  Any recomendations for best rooms for kids (will be 8, 6, 4 and 2).  Last time we had a park view which they loved.


----------



## sgrap

Oops hit reply without saying anything. What a fun trip! You can request rooms near to each other, and you can request specific room numbers. Request the ones facing Paradise Pier on the upper level. There is a great graphic on this thread I believe that shows all the rooms from the outside and their corresponding numbers and what room types they are. So you could look at that and request accordingly.


----------



## Nonsuch

blue888 said:


> ...we definitely need the 2 bedroom suite, not the 2 bedroom lockoff.
> ...We are planning a big Christmas vacation.
> ...We will be just renting points as we aren't Vacation club members. We will be booking 11 months ahead, so hopefully we can get what we want.


2 bedroom dedicated will be much easier to book than 2 bedroom lock-off, the lock-off is limited by the availability of studio villas.  The large number of points needed for a 2 bedroom (or grand villa) may make it difficult to rent at 11 months (due to the limited number of VGC owners renting points), but there might still be available villas at 7 months (when any DVC points can be used).


----------



## PoohsFan1

Hi all, my family and I are planning our second visit to DLR in either June or July 2016, it all depends on whether DH can get the time off in July (we would like to be there on my DD12's birthday, fingers crossed).  Anyway, we are planning on a stay at VGC, we stayed here the last time and loved it.  Our first trip we stayed in a Studio (room # 6504) and loved everything about it, however this time we are looking to stay in a dedicated 2 bedroom villa with hopefully the same view.  We are so excited to be coming back to DLR .


----------



## wbl2745

I'm a little late posting here, but we booked the 3 bedroom grand villa for the whole family to go to Disneyland in June. I'm really excited. I actually booked this at the very first possible moment at 11 months (VGC is our home resort), so I actually did this in July. We love VGC and have stayed in all of the types of units and have loved every one of them. We usually try to get something on the first floor since we enjoy being able to go straight to the room rather than waiting for the elevator. We've had all of the views too: north, looking at the pools, west looking at the Grizzly River Rapids, and south, looking at Paradise Pier. We've enjoyed all of them. We'll have seven adults. I'm preaching to the choir, but I love VGC. The only one that comes close in my mind is AKV, although I haven't stayed at all of the DVC resorts at WDW.


----------



## sgrap

We are arriving a week from today on our first DVC trip!!    We have stayed at GCH many times but never in the VGC suites.  Is there anything I need to bring?  Is there dish soap? Enough body/hand soap for the 4 days until replenished?  Hair dryers?  Any other tidbits would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## wbl2745

sgrap said:


> We are arriving a week from today on our first DVC trip!!    We have stayed at GCH many times but never in the VGC suites.  Is there anything I need to bring?  Is there dish soap? Enough body/hand soap for the 4 days until replenished?  Hair dryers?  Any other tidbits would be great!  Thanks!



You didn't mention whether you were staying in a studio or the 1 or 2 bedroom units. The studio has a small sink, a microwave, and a small fridge. They have paper plates, cups, and plastic utensils. They also have dish soap and plenty of hand and body soap for 4 days and more. The 1 and 2 bedroom units have a full kitchen with real plates, glasses, pans, both eating and cooking utensils. They also have dish soup and plenty of hand and body soap. Also both kinds of units have plenty of paper towels. They also all have hair dryers in the bathrooms. Only the 1 and 2 bedroom units have washers and dryers in the unit. If you're staying in a studio, you can get tokens at the front desk to use the washers and dryers in the hotel. This is only for DVC guests. Hotel guests have to pay to use the washers and dryers.

Really the units are well stocked. If you're after easy to get groceries you can go to White Water Rapids, which has groceries but also serves fast food. If you are staying long enough to order a lot of groceries you can either order directly though the Grand Floridian hotel or have Ralphs deliver, but you have to have a minimum order.

Hope you have a great time. What I like about the Grand Californian is that you are so close so both DCA and DL. Ride Grizzly River Rapids, get soaked, and you're back in your room in 5 minutes to change and throw all the wet clothes in the dryer!


----------



## sgrap

wbl2745 said:


> You didn't mention whether you were staying in a studio or the 1 or 2 bedroom units. The studio has a small sink, a microwave, and a small fridge. They have paper plates, cups, and plastic utensils. They also have dish soap and plenty of hand and body soap for 4 days and more. The 1 and 2 bedroom units have a full kitchen with real plates, glasses, pans, both eating and cooking utensils. They also have dish soup and plenty of hand and body soap. Also both kinds of units have plenty of paper towels. They also all have hair dryers in the bathrooms. Only the 1 and 2 bedroom units have washers and dryers in the unit. If you're staying in a studio, you can get tokens at the front desk to use the washers and dryers in the hotel. This is only for DVC guests. Hotel guests have to pay to use the washers and dryers.
> 
> Really the units are well stocked. If you're after easy to get groceries you can go to White Water Rapids, which has groceries but also serves fast food. If you are staying long enough to order a lot of groceries you can either order directly though the Grand Floridian hotel or have Ralphs deliver, but you have to have a minimum order.
> 
> Hope you have a great time. What I like about the Grand Californian is that you are so close so both DCA and DL. Ride Grizzly River Rapids, get soaked, and you're back in your room in 5 minutes to change and throw all the wet clothes in the dryer!


Oops, sorry, see I am a newbie!  ;-)  We have a 1-bedroom.  Just placed my Von's order but it's nice to know that we can restock at White Water if we run out.  

We always seem to run out of the little bars of soap at GCH and are asking housekeeping for more, so I wanted to be prepared if they only gave you like the 1 little bar and then didn't come back for 4 days.  

I am thrilled with having the washer and dryer . .  even though I don't really want to do laundry on vacation, it is nice to know it is there if we need it.  I have done the GRR run back to GCH for dry clothes before, but never with a dryer!  Always the hang up over the tub routine!  ;-)

Thanks so much!


----------



## PoohsFan1

So a bit of an update....I was able to book a 2 bedroom villa for this upcoming June , the next step is to call MS to put in a couple of requests (I know they are just requests and are not guaranteed) for certain room numbers.  Like I have mentioned in my previous post, when my family was there back in 2013, we were in a studio that had a perfect WOC view.  I would love to have the same view again this time...crossing my fingers .


----------



## Betty Remain Anonymous

sgrap said:


> We are arriving a week from today on our first DVC trip!!    We have stayed at GCH many times but never in the VGC suites.  Is there anything I need to bring?  Is there dish soap? Enough body/hand soap for the 4 days until replenished?  Hair dryers?  Any other tidbits would be great!  Thanks!


Sgrap, congratulations on your DVC.  We aren't DVC yet but going to GCH over XMAs for first GCH experience.


----------



## sgrap

Betty Remain Anonymous said:


> Sgrap, congratulations on your DVC.  We aren't DVC yet but going to GCH over XMAs for first GCH experience.


Thanks, we are quite excited!  We bought our first VGC contract in February and then added on another before we had even been on a DVC trip yet!    So glad we did, because the prices for the VGC contracts have gone nuts since then.  Are you staying in a VGC Villa?  We love any room at GCH.    You will have a ball!!


----------



## Betty Remain Anonymous

sgrap said:


> Thanks, we are quite excited!  We bought our first VGC contract in February and then added on another before we had even been on a DVC trip yet!    So glad we did, because the prices for the VGC contracts have gone nuts since then.  Are you staying in a VGC Villa?  We love any room at GCH.    You will have a ball!!


No, we are just spying on this thread and got excited when we saw your post about being new DVC owners.  We hope to rent our first bedroom villa at Beach Club or Aulani.  We have many things on the Bucket List right now.  I have to work in a trip to Universal FL to get my hubby to see Harry Potter soon.  I am extremely nervous to travel outside Disney so taking baby steps and deep breaths.  Our next trip may need to be Aug for his 50th to see Harry Potter.  Being in FL then is super hot of course but we are limited around school holidays and did WDW one Aug and didn't die.  So, may try again.  Have a great trip - Merry Thanksgiving/Christmas!


----------



## sgrap

Betty Remain Anonymous said:


> No, we are just spying on this thread and got excited when we saw your post about being new DVC owners.  We hope to rent our first bedroom villa at Beach Club or Aulani.  We have many things on the Bucket List right now.  I have to work in a trip to Universal FL to get my hubby to see Harry Potter soon.  I am extremely nervous to travel outside Disney so taking baby steps and deep breaths.  Our next trip may need to be Aug for his 50th to see Harry Potter.  Being in FL then is super hot of course but we are limited around school holidays and did WDW one Aug and didn't die.  So, may try again.  Have a great trip - Merry Thanksgiving/Christmas!


We are going to Aulani for my 50th and our son's college graduation celebration in June!  We have yet to do any Harry Potter land . . . definitely on our wish list as well.  You will love GCH!  I wish we had done the DVC tour of VGC last time we were there.  Are they still doing them, anyone know?


----------



## sgrap

How big are the biggest coffee mugs stocked in the 1-bedroom?  I have a big mug of tea every morning, and most of the little hotel type coffee cups just don't cut it.  I usually pack my own, but was hoping not to have to this trip staying in DVC.

Also, how many coat hangers do they give you in the 1-bedroom?  I like to hang up my clothes, and there are never enough hangers for me in the regular hotel rooms.

Thanks!


----------



## bwang123

sgrap said:


> How big are the biggest coffee mugs stocked in the 1-bedroom?  I have a big mug of tea every morning, and most of the little hotel type coffee cups just don't cut it.  I usually pack my own, but was hoping not to have to this trip staying in DVC.
> 
> Also, how many coat hangers do they give you in the 1-bedroom?  I like to hang up my clothes, and there are never enough hangers for me in the regular hotel rooms.
> 
> Thanks!



We just stayed in a 1 bedroom and remember about 10 hangers, which we utilized. Looked it up and allears indicates 10 as well.
http://allears.net/acc/dvc12bvamenities.htm


----------



## sgrap

bwang123 said:


> We just stayed in a 1 bedroom and remember about 10 hangers, which we utilized. Looked it up and allears indicates 10 as well.
> http://allears.net/acc/dvc12bvamenities.htm


Awesome, thank you!  That is a great link--I am saving it!


----------



## Nonsuch

sgrap said:


> ...I have a big mug of tea every morning, and most of the little hotel type coffee cups just don't cut it.


Typical size ceramic mugs, might not "cut it" for you 
You might want to buy a Starbucks (DL or DCA) mug, or the larger Anniversary mug.


sgrap said:


> ...how many coat hangers do they give you in the 1-bedroom?  I like to hang up my clothes, and there are never enough hangers for me in the regular hotel rooms.


There are quite a few hangers, since there are 2 closets (near the entry door, in the bedroom)


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


> Typical size ceramic mugs, might not "cut it" for you
> You might want to buy a Starbucks (DL or DCA) mug, or the larger Anniversary mug.
> 
> There are quite a few hangers, since there are 2 closets (near the entry door, in the bedroom)


Great, thank you!   Hmmm . . . buying the mug, hadn't thought of that idea.  I like it!


----------



## Circusgirl

sgrap said:


> Great, thank you!   Hmmm . . . buying the mug, hadn't thought of that idea.  I like it!



I've done just this for many trips.  When I get home the mug has all sorts of happy memories associated with it, and it makes re-entry a little easier when I use it for my morning coffee at home.


----------



## Nonsuch

There have been quite a few GCH pins, but only a few VGC pins.

This one is available at for purchase by DVC owners at the pins shops at DLR (I found it in Frontierland):
 

This pin was found on eBay, part of a DVC mystery pin collection.
I have not found where these "mystery" pins can be purchased.


----------



## sgrap

We just got home at 1 a.m. from a wonderful 5-night stay at VGC--our first stay in a villa there and first as new DVC owners!  We were in room 4508,  a 1-bedroom with park view.  It wasn't on the top 3 of my room requests, but was an upper level with park view, so I was satisfied.  Loved the view, loved the room!  Thank you for all the help preparing for our trip!  I will add pictures when I get unpacked and get through my 100's of shots.


----------



## sjaz22

Will be staying at VGC for first time in July.  Will be booking a 1 Bedroom Villa for 2-3 nights. What room request do I need to make in order to try to get a park view?


----------



## sgrap

sjaz22 said:


> Will be staying at VGC for first time in July.  Will be booking a 1 Bedroom Villa for 2-3 nights. What room request do I need to make in order to try to get a park view?


I asked the same question this spring, and this is what I was told:
You want to request the white numbers in Nonsuch's first picture - 5508, 4508, 6502, 5502, 4502. Any of those would have an awesome view. 

We put the 6th floor as 1st choice, then the 5th floor ones. We ended up with 4508, which wasn't quite as high as I hoped, but had a nice view anyway.


----------



## lwanthony

Okay, I need an opinion from you seasoned owners here. I am planning a trip in Dec of 2016. We want to stay at the Grand Dec 3rd- 9th so 6 nights total. I have rented points before and had great luck at the 11 month mark even in December. Here is that catch. I have a good friend that is willing to rent me points, but her home resort is Hawaii, which means no booking until 7 months out. The real catch is, she is offering the points at a substantial discount, like savings of over a thousand dollars over anyone else I have rented from in the past.

Is it too big a risk to save the money? What would your gut say about getting a studio at the 7 month mark Saturday - Friday the first week of December? How about a one bedroom? The extra points for the one bedroom would take up most of the savings, but it's a better room.....

I'm not sure what to do, but I have to decide soon, because the 11 month mark is in about 3 weeks. Do I take the risk to save the money, or spend the money and get the reservation at the 11 month window?

Help!!!!!!

-Lane


----------



## Nonsuch

lwanthony said:


> ...What would your gut say about getting a studio at the 7 month mark Saturday - Friday the first week of December? How about a one bedroom? The extra points for the one bedroom would take up most of the savings, but it's a better room...


It is very unlikely there will be any studios available at the 7 month mark for the first weekend in December, which is usually Candlelight.  This is one of the few DLR events that can be predicted far in advance, so every year I book that weekend 11 months in advance.

There is some chance a one bedroom will be available at 7 months.  VGC one bedroom villas are my favorite room at DLR, but the occupancy limit of 5 (the same as a regular room at GCH) might help with availability (which is good for you).

I would consider it worth gambling and try for a one bedroom.  If your friend has some available points (and is flexible), you might try initially booking the start of the trip earlier with the weekend at the end.  Then walk the reservation forward, or just book a much longer stay and cancel the first days.  Your backup plan would be to use rented points for a regular GCH room.


----------



## lwanthony

Nonsuch said:


> It is very unlikely there will be any studios available at the 7 month mark for the first weekend in December, which is usually Candlelight.  This is one of the few DLR events that can be predicted far in advance, so every year I book that weekend 11 months in advance.
> 
> There is some chance a one bedroom will be available at 7 months.  VGC one bedroom villas are my favorite room at DLR, but the occupancy limit of 5 (the same as a regular room at GCH) might help with availability (which is good for you).
> 
> I would consider it worth gambling and try for a one bedroom.  If your friend has some available points (and is flexible), you might try initially booking the start of the trip earlier with the weekend at the end.  Then walk the reservation forward, or just book a much longer stay and cancel the first days.  Your backup plan would be to use rented points for a regular GCH room.



I wasn't aware you can use rented points for a regular room. How does that work, and is the point per night cost more?

Thanks Nonsuch


----------



## hjgaus

Does it mean using points for a regular GCH room instead of villa?


----------



## lwanthony

Our dates are a little flexible, in as much as we want to go during the Christmas season. Do you think I would have better chance if we moved our trip to Nov. 26th - Dec 2nd?


----------



## boiseflyfisher

It doesn't really matter when you move it at VGC, the issue is always high demand and low supply.  If you are tied to getting a reservation for for next Christmas season, book it now.  Otherwise, you rely on your friend being on immediately when the 7 month window opens to battle it out with the other people who are also trying to get a reservation there.  You might get it, you might not.  I guess it depends on if you like to gamble and if it matters to you if you lose out getting a reservation at all.


----------



## Nonsuch

Nonsuch said:


> ...Your backup plan would be to use rented points for a regular GCH room.


I have done some research, and this is not a viable option.

It is possible to use points (and I assume rented points) to book at DLR hotels, but the points required have increased (seems to be keeping pace with cash price increases) and are now very high.  The points needed to book DVC properties is fixed (except for some minor adjustments), but the points required to book other properties (such as GCH) is unrestricted.

The points needed for weekdays in early December 2016 (for example):
VGC studio:  20
VGC one bedroom:  29
GCH standard view:  48


----------



## Nonsuch

lwanthony said:


> ...What would your gut say about getting a studio at the 7 month mark Saturday - Friday the first week of December?


An owner has been monitoring availability and shared some hard data 
The VGC information is quite recent, updated 10/21/15


----------



## DMPicone

I know it's been a while since my trip, but I wanted to stop back in to thank everyone for the great advice and help on my trip in September/October. I haven't been a big poster over here or any of the Disney forums, but am often lurking and learning. I'm more active on cruise forums where I know it's against the rules to post the name of any other forum so I won't mention names, but I can say that I spend more time on another forum, but the people and information in this thread was far more helpful and accurate to my experience.

I bought my DVC at Bay Lake specifically to make my intended first trip to Disneyland more affordable and it certainly worked. I booked an 8 night pacific coastal repositioning cruise from Vancouver to LA in February of 2014 for 9/18-26 of 2015 so our dates were locked in long before I even owned A DVC. Surprisingly it wasn't that difficult to get in for the entire 10 night stay from 9/26 to 10/6 in a studio. I booked online as soon as it opened and was waitlisted, by the afternoon I was in and each day kept extending it until all 10 were secured. I followed everyone’s advice and put in a room request for the high paradise pier view rooms and ended up with 4504. It was an incredible view. This was the second half of a 20 night trip with 2 nights in Vancouver, 8 nights on a cruise (Victoria BC, Astoria OR, overnight in San Francisco CA, Monterey CA, Santa Barbara CA) and then the 10 nights in Disneyland. We used the stay to explore the Los Angeles area as a whole since this was our first trip to the west coast in general, as well as obviously Disneyland.

On the other forum many people though 10 nights was too long and that you should save your money and just stay off site. Having experience Disneyland I can honestly say that I agree with everyone on here. I could have stayed even longer and can say for certain that had I not been staying on property it wouldn’t have been anywhere near as special and magical a trip. I don’t think set of rooms in Disneyland or Disney World could match the magical experience offered by the VGC Paradise Pier rooms. The closeness of everything and continuous connection to the resort was incredible. It was about 5 minutes to get from the room to either park and I took full advantage of that often heading out to the esplanade to see the fireworks and the deck 6 patio to see World of Color, even on the same night with just minutes to get between the two locations without problem.

If I were to do it again, the only thing that I can say I would do different is that I would not leave the resort. Contrary to what many say and I believed the Disneyland Resort may be small, but not having to use any kind of transportation or ever leave the Disney atmosphere really made this trip special. Every time that we got in the car to go somewhere else a little bit of the magic of the trip was lost. Even though we were in the middle of a city and I could see some of the good neighbor hotels from the VGC, they were not overpowering or even noticeable from within the parks. I was surprised to find that Disneyland was still able to feel like it’s own little world and the VGC being so centered and connected took that to a whole new level. I cannot wait to get back again in the future, and kind of wish I had bought into VGC instead.

If anyone is on the fence about giving Disneyland a try and the importance of staying on resort, absolutely do it! It was a great experience from the moment we arrived and they gave us our 1st time buttons to the moment we left. I have a ton of photos and videos from the trip. If anyone is interested here are all of my albums (including the cruise ones) that include many photos from and around the Grand Californian (the 26th specifically since it’s the day we arrived and explored the hotel).

September 16, 2015: Arrival to Vancouver, BC - https://goo.gl/photos/Y3xAdZZiJNiaEHZT7 (13)
September 17, 2015: Vancouver, BC - https://goo.gl/photos/nVTG7qnHd1LxP9WT8 (440)
September 18, 2015: Jewel in Vancouver, BC - https://goo.gl/photos/mV3ZHjYVFQLF7Bju9 (338)
September 19, 2015: Jewel in Victoria, BC - https://goo.gl/photos/Dd1BMsDv476SjRo4A (1,154)
September 20, 2015: Jewel in Astoria, OR - https://goo.gl/photos/NN3FV46y9meTDg5b9 (663)
September 21, 2015: Jewel at Sea - https://goo.gl/photos/V8zgxgGoyoZGQz2Y6 (488)
September 22, 2015: Jewel in San Francisco, CA - https://goo.gl/photos/xRYadzyJVz4CanHR6 (1,220)
September 23, 2015: Jewel in San Francisco, CA - https://goo.gl/photos/gEAPfJMRQb6o2XQYA (1,050)
September 24, 2015: Jewel in Monterey, CA - https://goo.gl/photos/jsAyKaGXJ7yxM9bQA (1,217)
September 25, 2015: Jewel in Santa Barbara, CA - https://goo.gl/photos/Zvhtn4o1e55RdYgS9 (1,232)
September 26, 2015: Jewel in San Pedro, CA - https://goo.gl/photos/yaYqeGQuNkSVJwmu6 (318)
September 26, 2015: Disneyland Arrival - https://goo.gl/photos/kdSpdGmt3k4t8LVf6 (468)
September 27, 2015: Disneyland - https://goo.gl/photos/sEVveD7qQtqQ9ihe9 (858)
September 28, 2015: California Adventure - https://goo.gl/photos/jMEkhkCJiQVZ2ZTX9 (641)
September 29, 2015: Queen Mary, Hollywood Walk of Fame, Griffith Observatory - https://goo.gl/photos/vRqqepza2EUGGJHG9 (633)
September 30, 2015: Universal Studios Hollywood - https://goo.gl/photos/3rQorMzrkYqzDPd67 (733)
October 1, 2015: Disneyland/California Adventure - https://goo.gl/photos/NZCeYXYKQ7Yyna5m9 (684)
October 2, 2015: Disneyland/California Adventure - https://goo.gl/photos/uBFsFiWFiS8v2N9F8 (1,067)
October 3, 2015: Disneyland/California Adventure - https://goo.gl/photos/yuvQgQYynMzuGw347 (826)
October 4, 2015: Warner Brothers Studios - https://goo.gl/photos/32qk2VQHGKCZEKw37 (739)
October 5, 2015: New Port Beach/Disneyland - https://goo.gl/photos/rf4VKTFeT1wccDpX7 (1,041)
October 6, 2015: Disneyland Departure - https://goo.gl/photos/CT8eWRADZtBoJfUf8 (281)

I also shot a ton of videos during the cruise as well as of all the shows and entertainment in Disneyland, many with multiple angles. Here is the Wold of Color: Celebrate! video that I shot with 6 angles; the front of the 6th floor patio, the side of the 6th floor patio, our balcony in room 4504, and 3 angles from the park. I’m going to have another version up soon that includes all 6 angles on the screen the whole time which will really show off the view from the VGC.





For the rest of my Disneyland videos you can check out this playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtA0CtdOmopUdojfGjszx9z41qIkX5Ig4

And the cruise playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtA0CtdOmopV2Rnv5673H1uSOAgpMhUGq 

A few of my favorite VGC photos: 































For anyone looking for photos of room 4504 and it’s view, here you go!
View from the door:





Sink area:





The bathroom:





Bed side:





TV side:





Desk area:





View from the middle of the room:





View from the desk:





View from the balcony:





View from the balcony at night (iPhone takes dark panoramic photos, bright normal photos in the album)





I'm sure 6504 has the best view, but 4504 still had a great World of Color view. The trees were in the way a bit (as you'll see in the video above and the future one), but it was a better location and we could hear the audio perfectly from the park without using our TV. We could actually hear the park audio better than the audio playing on the 6th floor patio when up there.


----------



## hjgaus

Speaking as an owner - I would only reserve at GCH when VGC is not available on needed specific dates for just 1 night or 2. I live close by so trying for ANY ressies on a moments notice sometimes works for us. Although I do agree RENTING points for a Hotel room stay is not worth the cost.


----------



## lwanthony

Nonsuch said:


> An owner has been monitoring availability and shared some hard data
> The VGC information is quite recent, updated 10/21/15



That is awesome data Nonsuch. Thanks for posting it. It doesn't paint a very positive picture for getting a room at the 7 month mark, but it's great info!


----------



## Meemoo

We loved our stay at the villas in October. We didn't manage to get our ideal view but that was no big deal. We were facing the Wilderness Explorer area of Cal Adventure. The resort is stunning, I love the ambiance, and architecture. The only negative I found was I thought the carpet in the room was quite dirty, everyone had black feet from walking around in there. I loved being able to grab a fast pass prior to going back to the room for a break and easily returning for a ride.


----------



## MrJT

I am not a DVC owner, and I don't know if I actually know anybody who is. But my mother works with a DVC owner, and he got us into VGC next July. Our group will have anywhere from 7 to 9 people, and we're going to stay in a two bedroom suite. We are really looking forward to it. It will be my youngest son's first Disney trip. My oldest son's first trip to DLR. Our first Disney vacation in about 8 years, and a small family reunion.
I would appreciate any tips or advice anybody could provide.
Thanks, and I look forward to talking to all of you.


----------



## Vernie822

Hi everyone!

We are closing this week (HOPEFULLY!) on a contract at SSR. We are honeymooning next September, including 3 nights at GCV if we can get it at 7 months out - our dates are 9/14 (Weds) through 9/17 (Sat). To ease my mind, does anyone have an opinion on how tough it will be to book at 7 months out? I'm getting nervous we won't have everything we need by 2/14 to book. If our DVC purchase is at all delayed, would it be impossible to book at say, 5 or 6 months out? We will only need a studio. We'll consider staying elsewhere on or off site if we have to. Thanks.


----------



## hjgaus

Welcome home & congratulations !! I think it should be okay considering your reservations begin in the middle of the week versus weekend. Studios are usually the first to go so make sure you have your back up plan just in case. If that should happen you could split your stay between the nearest off site and DVC. We do this ALL the time if a few of our dates are not available. We are locals and do LOTS of weekend staycations! ENJOY!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Vernie822 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We are closing this week (HOPEFULLY!) on a contract at SSR. We are honeymooning next September, including 3 nights at GCV if we can get it at 7 months out - our dates are 9/14 (Weds) through 9/17 (Sat). To ease my mind, does anyone have an opinion on how tough it will be to book at 7 months out? I'm getting nervous we won't have everything we need by 2/14 to book. If our DVC purchase is at all delayed, would it be impossible to book at say, 5 or 6 months out? We will only need a studio. We'll consider staying elsewhere on or off site if we have to. Thanks.



If you are not able to book right at 7 months then you will be waitlisting for a studio.  That can certainly come thru but you would need to give it time.  5 or 6 months out just won't happen to book it immediately.


----------



## sgrap

Vernie822 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We are closing this week (HOPEFULLY!) on a contract at SSR. We are honeymooning next September, including 3 nights at GCV if we can get it at 7 months out - our dates are 9/14 (Weds) through 9/17 (Sat). To ease my mind, does anyone have an opinion on how tough it will be to book at 7 months out? I'm getting nervous we won't have everything we need by 2/14 to book. If our DVC purchase is at all delayed, would it be impossible to book at say, 5 or 6 months out? We will only need a studio. We'll consider staying elsewhere on or off site if we have to. Thanks.


If you have enough points, I would recommend trying a few days earlier to book the days you want, so you have a few days to give it a shot. Then you can drop the days you don't want.  Or, you could 'walk' your reservation by dropping and adding a day each day.  I would recommend being on the computer logged in by 8 am EST and ready to hit that button, because they will probably go super fast.  

If you are almost closing now, I would think you would be OK by 2/14, but I haven't been checking on the closing numbers recently.  

You could always book a regular hotel room at the Grand as a back-up plan as well, and then cancel if needed.

Congratulations on your DVC purchase and your wedding coming up!


----------



## Vernie822

sgrap said:


> If you have enough points, I would recommend trying a few days earlier to book the days you want, so you have a few days to give it a shot. Then you can drop the days you don't want.  Or, you could 'walk' your reservation by dropping and adding a day each day.  I would recommend being on the computer logged in by 8 am EST and ready to hit that button, because they will probably go super fast.
> 
> If you are almost closing now, I would think you would be OK by 2/14, but I haven't been checking on the closing numbers recently.
> 
> You could always book a regular hotel room at the Grand as a back-up plan as well, and then cancel if needed.
> 
> Congratulations on your DVC purchase and your wedding coming up!




Thank you so much! That's exactly the answer I needed. Since I haven't been able to see the availability of rooms yet, I have no idea what it's like to book/drop as needed, but it's good to know that's a possibility. I may do that just to be safe. If we can't stay at the Villas we may try Disneyland Hotel or just a regular GC room. We just got our paperwork for closing yesterday so I am hoping the process is quick from here. We waited 8 weeks since ROFR for those. Thanks again!!


----------



## sgrap

Vernie822 said:


> Thank you so much! That's exactly the answer I needed. Since I haven't been able to see the availability of rooms yet, I have no idea what it's like to book/drop as needed, but it's good to know that's a possibility. I may do that just to be safe. If we can't stay at the Villas we may try Disneyland Hotel or just a regular GC room. We just got our paperwork for closing yesterday so I am hoping the process is quick from here. We waited 8 weeks since ROFR for those. Thanks again!!


You are so welcome!  We just bought our contracts last winter/late spring, so we are new to DVC as well.  These boards are a gigantic help!!    We just stayed on our first DVC trip a month ago at VGC and absolutely loved it.   When you get a chance, find the post on this thread where the rooms are all labeled on a picture on the outside of the building.  That will help you with room requests.  Higher floor facing Paradise Pier rooms have amazing views!  Enjoy--let us know how you do in February!


----------



## Eean

sgrap said:


> If you have enough points, I would recommend trying a few days earlier to book the days you want, so you have a few days to give it a shot. Then you can drop the days you don't want.  Or, you could 'walk' your reservation by dropping and adding a day each day.  I would recommend being on the computer logged in by 8 am EST and ready to hit that button, because they will probably go super fast.
> 
> If you are almost closing now, I would think you would be OK by 2/14, but I haven't been checking on the closing numbers recently.
> 
> You could always book a regular hotel room at the Grand as a back-up plan as well, and then cancel if needed.
> 
> Congratulations on your DVC purchase and your wedding coming up!


Ok- I'm new to this thread, but let me make sure I understand this.  I own DVC at Bay Lake.  My booking window for our Aug 1-4 2016 stay opens on Jan. 1 2016.  Are you saying to book the VGC room earlier, say July 29 so I get an earlier booking window, and then drop those days that I don't want later?


----------



## franandaj

Eean said:


> Ok- I'm new to this thread, but let me make sure I understand this.  I own DVC at Bay Lake.  My booking window for our Aug 1-4 2016 stay opens on Jan. 1 2016.  Are you saying to book the VGC room earlier, say July 29 so I get an earlier booking window, and then drop those days that I don't want later?



It's called "walking a reservation". Once you get the initial reservation you call up daily and add a day at the end and drop a day at the beginning.  Unless you have enough points to book the entire vacation starting a couple days early. Then once the actual booking window opens you call and drop the days in front that you don't want.


----------



## skier_pete

franandaj said:


> It's called "walking a reservation". Once you get the initial reservation you call up daily and add a day at the end and drop a day at the beginning.  Unless you have enough points to book the entire vacation starting a couple days early. Then once the actual booking window opens you call and drop the days in front that you don't want.



It should be pointed out that walking a reservation is only guaranteed to work for an 11-month booking window. While walking a 7-month reservation can successfully block other 7-month bookers from the date, you CAN have a date that you are walking toward disappear by an owner booking within the 11-month window. It's not super likely, but it is a risk, and if you are using borrowed points or something where if you don't get the reservation the points go to waste it is just something to be aware of.


----------



## TCARON

This will be our first time in a Grand Floridian Villa one bedroom in late January, just before taking a Fantasy cruise.
We have been DVC owners for 15 years but have never requested a specific room number before.
Can this be done? If so how and how likely is it that it will come through?

Thanks!
Tom C


----------



## marsh0013

TCARON said:


> This will be our first time in a Grand Floridian Villa one bedroom in late January, just before taking a Fantasy cruise.
> We have been DVC owners for 15 years but have never requested a specific room number before.
> Can this be done? If so how and how likely is it that it will come through?
> 
> Thanks!
> Tom C



This is the thread for Grand Californian Villas at Disneyland.  I think you're looking for Grand Floridian Villas at Disneyworld.  Requesting specific room numbers is a common practice for Grand Californian Villas since it is so small.  It is recommended against requesting specific room numbers at the DVC resorts in Florida.


----------



## TCARON

Oh no!

So sorry for the post, but thanks for the response.
Stayed at the Grand Californian about 3 years ago with our first trip to DL.
We were also able to get into Club 33 on our first visit, it was amazing!

Tom C.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCARON said:


> This will be our first time in a Grand Floridian Villa one bedroom in late January, just before taking a Fantasy cruise.
> We have been DVC owners for 15 years but have never requested a specific room number before.
> Can this be done? If so how and how likely is it that it will come through?
> 
> Thanks!
> Tom C



Just to comment - I would not request a specific room at VGF.  If it's not available then the room assignor has no idea about why you wanted that room and you may end up in something that is the exact opposite.  Years and years ago I did that at WL and learned my lesson to never do it again!


----------



## AulaniNutz

Vernie822 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We are closing this week (HOPEFULLY!) on a contract at SSR. We are honeymooning next September, including 3 nights at GCV if we can get it at 7 months out - our dates are 9/14 (Weds) through 9/17 (Sat). To ease my mind, does anyone have an opinion on how tough it will be to book at 7 months out? I'm getting nervous we won't have everything we need by 2/14 to book. If our DVC purchase is at all delayed, would it be impossible to book at say, 5 or 6 months out? We will only need a studio. We'll consider staying elsewhere on or off site if we have to. Thanks.


You should definitely waitlist, but have a backup plan. I would recommend Candy Cane Inn  www.candycaneinn.net.   7 minute walk to park entrances and great place to stay.

You should consider two waitlists to maximize your odds. Wed&Thu and Fri&Sat.  Do 7 day waitlist...


----------



## AulaniNutz

DisneyMom234 said:


> how much is it typically a night


David's site has a great calculator. Gives you points or $$$ needed if renting through him..


----------



## Vernie822

AulaniNutz said:


> You should definitely waitlist, but have a backup plan. I would recommend Candy Cane Inn  www.candycaneinn.net.   7 minute walk to park entrances and great place to stay.
> 
> You should consider two waitlists to maximize your odds. Wed&Thu and Fri&Sat.  Do 7 day waitlist...



Great suggestion - thanks so much! We'll be at Aulani the week prior so I'll hopefully have one experience in booking with DVC under my belt by the time we have to book at GC.


----------



## Eean

marsh0013 said:


> This is the thread for Grand Californian Villas at Disneyland.  I think you're looking for Grand Floridian Villas at Disneyworld.  Requesting specific room numbers is a common practice for Grand Californian Villas since it is so small.  It is recommended against requesting specific room numbers at the DVC resorts in Florida.


I just booked a one bedroom at VGC for our trip in July.  Is there a list somewhere on this board that has a list of recommended room numbers?


----------



## Nonsuch

Eean said:


> ...Is there a list somewhere on this board that has a list of recommended room numbers?


Assuming you want a World of Color view:
6502 (6th floor)
5508 (slightly better angle to WOC than x502)
5502, 4508, 4502, 3508, 3502
5514 (no WOC view, facing Redwood Creek, very quiet)
4514, 3514

Search this thread for "6502" for other view recommendations...


----------



## Jersey Brian

Hello....  Thinking about going to CA in early November.....   Are the 1 bedroom units in "high demand" that time if year...  We are VWL, so can nit book till the 7 month window.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

There is no time of year that is not high demand for VGC.  It pretty much always books up once the 7 month window opens.


----------



## Nonsuch

Jersey Brian said:


> Hello....  Thinking about going to CA in early November.....   Are the 1 bedroom units in "high demand" that time if year...  We are VWL, so can nit book till the 7 month window.


You have a very good change, make sure to book at exactly 7 months (the exact second booking opens).
November 7 is the Fall Dapper Day, with some of the lowest onsite hotel rates available all year.  This might increase VGC availability in early November -- We are VGC owners, but stay at GCH when low rates are available (Dapper Day, Gay Days...).


----------



## AulaniNutz

Nonsuch said:


> You have a very good change, make sure to book at exactly 7 months (the exact second booking opens).
> November 7 is the Fall Dapper Day, with some of the lowest onsite hotel rates available all year.  This might increase VGC availability in early November -- We are VGC owners, but stay at GCH when low rates are available (Dapper Day, Gay Days...).



What an interesting event, Dapper Day.
Here's their website, Dapper Day is really Nov 6.
http://dapperday.com/

It provides you links to heavily discounted room rates at GCH for this event for October 29 to Nov 12,
but there is a one night forfeiture for cancellation...  I did a quick check against the dapper day rates vs. disneyland.com.
Heavily discounted...


----------



## Jersey Brian

Nonsuch said:


> You have a very good change, make sure to book at exactly 7 months (the exact second booking opens).
> November 7 is the Fall Dapper Day, with some of the lowest onsite hotel rates available all year.  This might increase VGC availability in early November -- We are VGC owners, but stay at GCH when low rates are available (Dapper Day, Gay Days...).




Many thanks!


----------



## bwang123

Jersey Brian said:


> Hello....  Thinking about going to CA in early November.....   Are the 1 bedroom units in "high demand" that time if year...  We are VWL, so can nit book till the 7 month window.



we went the last week of October going into the first part of November this year. We wanted a studio but only a one bedroom was available at 7 months so we grabbed it.


----------



## AZMermaid

The Avengers Half marathon is the weekend of 11/11- so I would say that weekend will be pretty near impossible. But the weekend before or after that is much more likely to be open at 7 months.


----------



## squee!! disney!!

I JUST BOOKED MY TRIP TO VGC!! Our home resort is the Grand Floridian but I am going to California for the first time and somehow managed to book the LAST 1 bedroom villa at the Grand California. AHHH! I'm so excited. All your photos have got me so pumped! Any tips or advice? My first trip to disneyland after 13 trips to WDW. YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## sgrap

squee!! disney!! said:


> I JUST BOOKED MY TRIP TO VGC!! Our home resort is the Grand Floridian but I am going to California for the first time and somehow managed to book the LAST 1 bedroom villa at the Grand California. AHHH! I'm so excited. All your photos have got me so pumped! Any tips or advice? My first trip to disneyland after 13 trips to WDW. YAY!!!!!!!


Congratulations!!  We just went on our first DVC trip in a 1-bedroom in November and loved it.  Look at the view charts and request an upper level room with a view of Paradise Pier. You can see World of Color from the balcony of those rooms (although it is a much better view down in the parks--but still cool to see if from your room. There is a TV channel that you can play the music on with it).  

The entrance from the Grand into California Adventure isn't always the fastest first thing in the morning.  Usually best to go to the main gates first thing, but we did find that when we lined up at the Grand's entrance in the morning that the line moved way faster than we anticipated, and they get people through security and ready to scan in quickly.  Frequently when returning to the room after being in Disneyland, if California Adventure is still open, we will just leave DL, enter DCA and then exit to the Grand.  Faster than Downtown Disney usually.  

Be sure to check out the Disneyland board for all sorts of tips about DLR in general.  

Enjoy--we love, love, love Disneyland!!!


----------



## challer

Love this thread. This June/July, I'll be returning to Disneyland for the first time in 7 years, and I got a 2BR Villa... for half my stay. Not complaining! I'll take it!

Not a DVC owner. Used David's Rentals for the second time. (Got AKL Jambo through them.)

Any way to put in villa requests when securing a rental through a 3rd party like David's?


----------



## sechelt

Check with David's.  When I rented my points, I told them I'd be willing to put in a request but none came.  Don't know if the renter didn't understand or if David's doesn't get into that.  I think it's worth asking.

It's been 5 years but I did phone in my request to the hotel about a week before we arrived.  My request was honored.  Not sure if that still would work or not.


----------



## cory30

Jersey Brian said:


> Hello....  Thinking about going to CA in early November.....   Are the 1 bedroom units in "high demand" that time if year...  We are VWL, so can nit book till the 7 month window.


 
Similar question - we are planning our first trip to Disneyland for October 15-22 (BLT, BCV, AKL owners). We have offsite accommodations reserved as a backup plan (Courtyard Marriott Theme Park) but are hoping to reserve a 1 bedroom at VGC when our 7 month window opens. I have renting points from a VGC owner to ensure that we get these dates as I have no experience with availability at this resort or at this time of year. Are there any special events/activities that will make mid October particularly difficult at the 7 month mark (other than popularity and limited availability of the resort in general)? Thanks for any feedback and suggestions.


----------



## MikeRx

Any chance of a VGC studio for March 13-17 or 18, 2016?  I've inquired with my DVC owner from whom I usually rent points, but she must be out of town.  I know it's a stretch, but I've had luck in the past with things opening up closer to the date (but that was early December 2014...)

Thanks
Mike


----------



## boiseflyfisher

MikeRx said:


> Any chance of a VGC studio for March 13-17 or 18, 2016?  I've inquired with my DVC owner from whom I usually rent points, but she must be out of town.  I know it's a stretch, but I've had luck in the past with things opening up closer to the date (but that was early December 2014...)
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


VGC studios are booked solid through mid August.


----------



## sgrap

MikeRx said:


> Any chance of a VGC studio for March 13-17 or 18, 2016?  I've inquired with my DVC owner from whom I usually rent points, but she must be out of town.  I know it's a stretch, but I've had luck in the past with things opening up closer to the date (but that was early December 2014...)
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Can you ask the owner to waitlist?  Probably very slim chance, but that would be the only possible way.


----------



## dizfan

We were at VGC last week.  Christmas decorations up for about half our stay.  One night, we listened to the piano player and enjoyed the Christmas tree/decorations.  Next morning heading to the park, they were all gone, except the gingerbread house.

VGC is now our favorite DVC resort of the ones we have stayed at.  (We have yet to stay at HHI, VWL, and Aulani).

Stayed at Paradise Pier hotel room 1313 and VGC room 4510.  Really wish we bought some (or all) of our points at VGC in 2009 when DVD was selling them ridiculously low.


----------



## sgrap

dizfan said:


> We were at VGC last week.  Christmas decorations up for about half our stay.  One night, we listened to the piano player and enjoyed the Christmas tree/decorations.  Next morning heading to the park, they were all gone, except the gingerbread house.
> 
> VGC is now our favorite DVC resort of the ones we have stayed at.  (We have yet to stay at HHI, VWL, and Aulani).
> 
> Stayed at Paradise Pier hotel room 1313 and VGC room 4510.  Really wish we bought some (or all) of our points at VGC in 2009 when DVD was selling them ridiculously low.


We do too!  Bought ours last year before they went completely insane, but when I see the 2009 prices . . . 

Glad you had a  wonderful stay!!!  What is your favorite resort at WDW?


----------



## skier_pete

After 5 months and 28 days on the wait list, it finally came through. We have a 3-night trip to the VGC next month in a 1-bedroom unit. (We actually had 1-night in a studio and 1-night in a 1-bedroom already booked, but only one night was the night we wanted.)  Looking forward to experiencing the VGC in 33 days.


----------



## MikeRx

Thank you. I suspected they would be booked.  I'll try the wait list if I can get ahold of the owner.
Mike


----------



## MycatlovesEeyore

We are going in June taking my disabled niece.  This is a once in lifetime trip for her and we want it to be special.  We called member services to make a view request and was told " theme park view" is as specific as they can get.   I see others mention specific rooms..... How do we go about this?  I want her to get full pixie dust!  

It has taken 10 years to get her mother to agree and only to DL as they live in Washington.  

Any advice for making it special for her?  We are WDW vets and have only done DL once.


----------



## Snurk71

MycatlovesEeyore said:


> We are going in June taking my disabled niece.  This is a once in lifetime trip for her and we want it to be special.  We called member services to make a view request and was told " theme park view" is as specific as they can get.   I see others mention specific rooms..... How do we go about this?  I want her to get full pixie dust!
> 
> It has taken 10 years to get her mother to agree and only to DL as they live in Washington.
> 
> Any advice for making it special for her?  We are WDW vets and have only done DL once.



Call back for another CM and just tell the CM you want to make a request on your reservation, and then give the list of rooms (I haven't tried to list too many). If the CM balks, I'd try emailing the request and see if you can get it added that way. 

The part that stinks is you can't see what requests are actually on your reservation. You'd have to call in another time and ask that CM what requests are on the reservation.


----------



## musical2

Snurk71 said:


> Call back for another CM and just tell the CM you want to make a request on your reservation, and then give the list of rooms (I haven't tried to list too many). If the CM balks, I'd try emailing the request and see if you can get it added that way.
> 
> The part that stinks is you can't see what requests are actually on your reservation. You'd have to call in another time and ask that CM what requests are on the reservation.



I agree, I called just the other day and gave the CM a list of seven rooms (2 Bedroom Dedicated) on the park side high up.  She quoted them back to me so she took them.  This will be our first time to DL as well after many trips to WDW.


----------



## dizfan

sgrap said:


> We do too!  Bought ours last year before they went completely insane, but when I see the 2009 prices . . .
> 
> Glad you had a  wonderful stay!!!  What is your favorite resort at WDW?



For WDW, we find something positive in all.  Our favorites have walking access, boat, or monorail to a park.  When it's just DW and I, we like BCV and PVB.  (Admittedly, can't wait until the PVB construction is finally over). When we bring others and need a 1BR or 2BR, we like AKV and BLT (so every room area has their own bathroom).


----------



## sgrap

dizfan said:


> For WDW, we find something positive in all.  Our favorites have walking access, boat, or monorail to a park.  When it's just DW and I, we like BCV and PVB.  (Admittedly, can't wait until the PVB construction is finally over). When we bring others and need a 1BR or 2BR, we like AKV and BLT (so every room area has their own bathroom).


Thanks!  We hope to get there one of these years!  This year:  Aulani!


----------



## dizfan

sgrap said:


> Thanks!  We hope to get there one of these years!  This year:  Aulani!



Hope you enjoy Aulani.  We are hoping for Aulani in 2018 (family trips the next two years).  I have heard the resort is great.


----------



## coastermom

We are new to DVC and just bought resale at AKL in WDW ... We booked at the 7 month window and were lucky to get 4 nights in a studio at GCV !! So Aug 2016 we are off from NYC to CAL !! here is my question can you request a room at GCV or a location like at WDW ? We have rented DVC for stays at WDW so I usually do the on line check in is this even a thing at DL ? Last visit to DL was in 2014 and we were 5 people stayed at the DLH this trip we are only 3 in a studio so lots of questions !


----------



## skier_pete

coastermom said:


> We are new to DVC and just bought resale at AKL in WDW ... We booked at the 7 month window and were lucky to get 4 nights in a studio at GCV !! So Aug 2016 we are off from NYC to CAL !! here is my question can you request a room at GCV or a location like at WDW ? We have rented DVC for stays at WDW so I usually do the on line check in is this even a thing at DL ? Last visit to DL was in 2014 and we were 5 people stayed at the DLH this trip we are only 3 in a studio so lots of questions !



I am not an owner at VGC but I can tell you that you certainly can make room requests. I called and gave them a list of specific 1-bedroom #s I was interested in. (The ones that face Paradise Pier.) You can look up the room #s elsewhere on this thread there is a link. As per any DVC requests aren't guaranteed.


----------



## txsoccermom

If anyone wants to cancel their studio or 1 br for night of 2/14, I'll gladly take it off your hands  Unfortunately I waited until the last minute to look into this and now their is nothing (  My  is 2/15, kids have off of school and I thought it would be a fun weekend trip.  The hotel part is WAY $$.  Ugh


----------



## RLRDA

Hi! We will be staying at VGC for the first time this August! We have booked a 1BR....any recommendations on location requests? I'm not really sure where the villas are located within the hotel.


----------



## Nonsuch

RLRDA said:


> ...We have booked a 1BR....any recommendations on location requests? I'm not really sure where the villas are located within the hotel.


The villas are at the south end of the hotel nearest the Paradise Pier area of DCA, a map of the VGC wing is linked in my signature.

I have had good results requesting a list of specific villas.
A list of villas, with some comments:

6502 WOC view, only 6th floor 1 bedroom
5508 WOC view, slightly better angle to WOC than x502

5502 WOC view
4508 WOC view
4502 WOC view
3508 WOC view
3502 WOC view
5514 Redwood Creek view, very quiet room
4514 Redwood Creek view
3514 Redwood Creek view


----------



## mopee3

how hard is it to get reservations at 11 months  if  you own there?


----------



## sgrap

mopee3 said:


> how hard is it to get reservations at 11 months  if  you own there?


Not in my experience.  Twice last year we had no problem booking a 1-bedroom just a few days before the 7 month window opened up.  Once was for mid-November (before Thanksgiving week but after the race weekend) and one for early June. The first time we had closed and received our member # for our DVC contract at VGC just days before the 7 month window opened for when we wanted to go, so we literally had like 2 days to spare and I had been sweating it big time.  We had a wonderful stay there last November!  Good luck!  Are you considering buying there?


----------



## chrisaman

mopee3 said:


> how hard is it to get reservations at 11 months  if  you own there?


For busy times like race weekends you should probably be on there right at 11 months but normal weekends isn't too tough


----------



## mopee3

Thanks all, we have Pts at VGF and really don't use them.  Thinking of selling them and adding on at VGC, almost a wash in the resale mts.

Mopee


----------



## Nonsuch

mopee3 said:


> Thanks all, we have Pts at VGF and really don't use them.  Thinking of selling them and adding on at VGC, almost a wash in the resale mts.


Own where you plan to stay (first rule of DVC ownership) 

I have had no issues booking prior to the 7-month window, but 1 bedroom villas are easier to book than studios.


----------



## sgrap

mopee3 said:


> Thanks all, we have Pts at VGF and really don't use them.  Thinking of selling them and adding on at VGC, almost a wash in the resale mts.
> 
> Mopee


We definitely love, love, love our VGC points, but we are Disneyland people, not DW people.  Some day we will make a trip to the other coast!    But up next:  Aulani this summer!  With our VGC points, although it required a 4:45 a.m. PT wake up on the first day of our 7-month window to book it the first second it became available!


----------



## thewelts

mopee3 said:


> Thanks all, we have Pts at VGF and really don't use them.  Thinking of selling them and adding on at VGC, almost a wash in the resale mts.
> 
> Mopee


We love VGC and rent points every chance we can!
Please PM me if you need a reliable person to rent your points.


----------



## funatdisney

Hello all! We own at VGC and love staying there. The last time I was at DLR, I heard the waiting list for purchasing VGC has closed. Does anyone know if this is true? We have always wanted to add VGC points in the future. That would make me sad if I couldn't.


----------



## sgrap

funatdisney said:


> Hello all! We own at VGC and love staying there. The last time I was at DLR, I heard the waiting list for purchasing VGC has closed. Does anyone know if this is true? We have always wanted to add VGC points in the future. That would make me sad if I couldn't.


I heard that probably 6 months ago?  But you can buy them resale. We purchased our 1st contract resale last April and a few months later got the add-on bug and added another 100 point contract with the same use year.  I've seen VGC contracts on some of the resale sites recently.  They are pricey, but less than buying direct from Disney even if you still could.


----------



## Snurk71

funatdisney said:


> Hello all! We own at VGC and love staying there. The last time I was at DLR, I heard the waiting list for purchasing VGC has closed. Does anyone know if this is true? We have always wanted to add VGC points in the future. That would make me sad if I couldn't.



Yes, I think the wait list for VGC is closed. 

VGC doesn't show up a lot on resale, but they do on occasion. Even if you wait to match your UY and get around the points you want, you'll probably get them sooner via resale. I doubt Disney is buying back many contracts for VGC - the profit spread between the resale and Disney price isn't enough to make it worth it for them.


----------



## sgrap

Snurk71 said:


> Yes, I think the wait list for VGC is closed.
> 
> VGC doesn't show up a lot on resale, but they do on occasion. Even if you wait to match your UY and get around the points you want, you'll probably get them sooner via resale. I doubt Disney is buying back many contracts for VGC - the profit spread between the resale and Disney price isn't enough to make it worth it for them.


If you end up looking for VGC resale, I would recommend getting on some of the e-mail distribution lists for resale businesses.  Those generally go out before they list them on their website.  The VGC contracts usually go fairly quickly.  I have seen some within the last week or two.


----------



## Mil leech

chrisaman said:


> For busy times like race weekends you should probably be on there right at 11 months but normal weekends isn't too tough


I do race weekends in a studio.  Yes I am on the computer at 8am at 11 months...  Recently booked star wars next January.


----------



## sgrap

funatdisney said:


> Hello all! We own at VGC and love staying there. The last time I was at DLR, I heard the waiting list for purchasing VGC has closed. Does anyone know if this is true? We have always wanted to add VGC points in the future. That would make me sad if I couldn't.


There are actually quite a few resale VGC contracts for sale with The Timeshare Store currently.  We used this agency twice last year and had a great experience both times--very professional business.  I believe I can name them on here because they are a sponsor.  Hopefully this link will work:  http://www.dvcstore.com/dvclisting-grand-californian.cfm


----------



## funatdisney

sgrap said:


> I heard that probably 6 months ago?  But you can buy them resale. We purchased our 1st contract resale last April and a few months later got the add-on bug and added another 100 point contract with the same use year.  I've seen VGC contracts on some of the resale sites recently.  They are pricey, but less than buying direct from Disney even if you still could.



Thanks for the info. I am on a email list for a Timeshare reselling Realtor. I do notice contracts for VGC do pop up on occasion, but not often. We are not in a hurry, since I have been able to use our SSR points for a one bedroom at the seven month mark without much trouble if I don't try book for the week of Christmas. The thing is, we have been booking during the week of Christmas the last few years. So I'm thinking if this is a trend for our family, we are going to need more points!


----------



## sgrap

funatdisney said:


> Thanks for the info. I am on a email list for a Timeshare reselling Realtor. I do notice contracts for VGC do pop up on occasion, but not often. We are not in a hurry, since I have been able to use our SSR points for a one bedroom at the seven month mark without much trouble if I don't try book for the week of Christmas. The thing is, we have been booking during the week of Christmas the last few years. So I'm thinking if this is a trend for our family, we are going to need more points!


Looks like they have a dozen+ listings on The Timeshare Story currently, with a wide variety of use years.


----------



## funatdisney

sgrap said:


> Looks like they have a dozen+ listings on The Timeshare Store currently, with a wide variety of use years.



The Timeshare Store email is the one I am on. I have heard lots of good things about them over the years. I would definitely go to them if I couldn't buy through Disney (I like having the option of using my points for the Cruises -  especially the DVC Member Cruises)


----------



## sgrap

funatdisney said:


> The Timeshare Store email is the one I am on. I have heard lots of good things about them over the years. I would definitely go to them if I couldn't buy through Disney (I like having the option of using my points for the Cruises -  especially the DVC Member Cruises)


I guess if you have enough through-Disney points for the cruises, you could have extra resale points for VGC and just not use the for cruises.  Yes, that is the only bummer part I've found about resale, but we've never done a cruise, so I don't know what I'm missing yet!  ;-)


----------



## funatdisney

sgrap said:


> I guess if you have enough through-Disney points for the cruises, you could have extra resale points for VGC and just not use the for cruises.  Yes, that is the only bummer part I've found about resale, but we've never done a cruise, so I don't know what I'm missing yet!  ;-)



I have only gone on one Disney Cruise and that was the DVC Member Cruise back in 2013. (DH and I were celebrating our 20th Anniversary - Disney Style). I know these cruises require more points and money to take them, but we thought it was well worth the extra costs. We are at the point in our lives where staying at a DVC unit won't take as much points. Both our girls are off to college next year and starting their own lives, so the need to book a bigger unit isn't necessary. So I thought using our points for a DVC Member Cruise would be a great way to use them.

Of course, I would still like to own points at the resort we love and go to often. For us, that means VGC.


----------



## sgrap

funatdisney said:


> I have only gone on one Disney Cruise and that was the DVC Member Cruise back in 2013. (DH and I were celebrating our 20th Anniversary - Disney Style). I know these cruises require more points and money to take them, but we thought it was well worth the extra costs. We are at the point in our lives where staying at a DVC unit won't take as much points. Both our girls are off to college next year and starting their own lives, so the need to book a bigger unit isn't necessary. So I thought using our points for a DVC Member Cruise would be a great way to use them.
> 
> Of course, I would still like to own points at the resort we love and go to often. For us, that means VGC.


That sounds like a great plan to me!  We have grown boys but still have teen girls at home, so we have a few years. We are enjoying not being empty nesters quite yet.    I have horrible motion sickness, so I have been a big chicken about going on a cruise.  We are going to Aulani this summer though to celebrate our son's college graduation and my 50th.  Maybe we'll have to celebrate our 30th anniversary in a few years Disney style.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

funatdisney said:


> The Timeshare Store email is the one I am on. I have heard lots of good things about them over the years. I would definitely go to them if I couldn't buy through Disney (I like having the option of using my points for the Cruises -  especially the DVC Member Cruises)



All you have to do is own a minimum of 25 qualified points to be able to book the Member Cruise on cash.  The savings of resale vs retail would still be advantageous if you really needed the ability to go on the member cruise.


----------



## funatdisney

sgrap said:


> That sounds like a great plan to me!  We have grown boys but still have teen girls at home, so we have a few years. We are enjoying not being empty nesters quite yet.    I have horrible motion sickness, so I have been a big chicken about going on a cruise.  We are going to Aulani this summer though to celebrate our son's college graduation and my 50th.  Maybe we'll have to celebrate our 30th anniversary in a few years Disney style.



Aulani was fun! We went the summer before our eldest went off to college. PM me if you would like some pointers.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> All you have to do is own a minimum of 25 qualified points to be able to book the Member Cruise on cash.  The savings of resale vs retail would still be advantageous if you really needed the ability to go on the member cruise.



I didn't know about the 25 point minimum (I more than make that requirement). Thanks for the info!!

I get the value of paying by cash vs using points argument. But if I had to choose losing points, I thought I could use them for a cruise.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

funatdisney said:


> Aulani was fun! We went the summer before our eldest went off to college. PM me if you would like some pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know about the 25 point minimum (I more than make that requirement). Thanks for the info!!
> 
> I get the value of paying by cash vs using points argument. But if I had to choose losing points, I thought I could use them for a cruise.



But with brokers there's not really any reason to lose points as you can easily rent them out.  Even if you didn't want to use a broker to rent DVC is relatively easy to rent.  And you'd almost always end up with cash in your pocket after paying for what you would otherwise use the points for.


----------



## ivanp91

Just booked a Deluxe Studio at VGC at 7 months out... I stayed in a 1BR late last year and absolutely loved it, hopefully the studio is also great!


----------



## pirate33

Rental question

We have some points expiring in November (Dec. use year) we want to rent out.  I've had them out for a week and no bites.  Should I book, say, a studio reservation for Thanksgiving weekend before the 7-month window opens as a backup--i.e., to rent that reservation instead of the points?  The points would cover a studio for 3 nights.


----------



## TexasErin

pirate33 said:


> Rental question
> 
> We have some points expiring in November (Dec. use year) we want to rent out.  I've had them out for a week and no bites.  Should I book, say, a studio reservation for Thanksgiving weekend before the 7-month window opens as a backup--i.e., to rent that reservation instead of the points?  The points would cover a studio for 3 nights.



I probably would.  With them expiring soon, you don't want to wait and then not be able to secure a reservation to rent out.


----------



## starbird

Hey, everyone. Searched this thread (and forum) for this answer, but didn't see anything about it, so wanted to check real quick.

How big are the safes? Would they fit a 13" MacBook? Going in a couple weeks, and just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

starbird said:


> ...How big are the safes? Would they fit a 13" MacBook?


A 13" MacBook should fit.

VGC (and GCH rooms added during expansion) use digital combination safes:
(picture found on web, this is mounted low in an HA room)


Other GCH rooms use smaller key safes:


----------



## starbird

Nonsuch said:


> A 13" MacBook should fit.
> 
> VGC (and GCH rooms added during expansion) use digital combination safes:
> (picture found on web, this is an mounted low in an HA room)
> View attachment 160423
> 
> Other GCH rooms use smaller key safes:
> View attachment 160424


Thanks!


----------



## IndyPilot

I'm so excited to join this thread and am thanking you all in advance for the information on VGC.  It looks so beautiful!!  We are huge WDW fans and own at AKL.  We have decided to go to Disneyland (first time for all of us!!) next June to celebrate daughter's high school graduation.  We love Disney so much and can't wait to see and feel the history.  I'm already excited to start planning even though it's just over a year away.  We are going to start praying now that we can get a 1 bedroom villa at the 7 month window!  No matter what though, I cannot wait to see Walt's original park!!!!


----------



## thewelts

Has anyone stayed in a studio recently?
I am planning for my upcoming May trip and want to bring the right coffee.

Do they still have typical "Mr. Coffee" drip coffee pots (flat bottom filters) or have they changed to K-cup style coffee makers.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nonsuch

thewelts said:


> Do they still have typical "Mr. Coffee" drip coffee pots (flat bottom filters) or have they changed to K-cup style coffee makers.


Studios have the same 12 cup Mr Coffee (flat bottom basket) found in other villas, as of July 2015.  There have been no reports of K-cup coffee makers at DLR (villas or hotels).


----------



## sarahk0204

IndyPilot said:


> We are going to start praying now that we can get a 1 bedroom villa at the 7 month window!  No matter what though, I cannot wait to see Walt's original park!!!!



We got our 2BR villa at 7 months for this June. I was online the instant it opened, and it went fine. I will think some positive thoughts for you!


----------



## Nonsuch

Does anyone know (or have any ideas) why 1 bedrooms are fully booked in early December?
1BR are available from mid-November (7-month window) through early January, which includes:  Thanksgiving, Christmas and NYE.  Only December 3-6 are not available.
 

It might be related to Candlelight (likely December 3-4), although December 4-5 were fully booked before December 3 and 6.


----------



## AZMermaid

Strange... I would have guessed Candlelight too


----------



## PoohsFan1

sarahk0204 said:


> We got our 2BR villa at 7 months for this June. I was online the instant it opened, and it went fine. I will think some positive thoughts for you!



We are staying in a 2 bedroom villa in June as well and I was able to book it at our 7 month mark (I was ready to go first thing in the morning once the online booking opened up), unfortunately I had to try 3 mornings in a row because the only day that kept closing up was the arrival day, all the other days were opened. Luckily the 3rd time was a charm because I finally got it.  We cannot wait...this will be our first time in a 2 bedroom villa.  Have a great trip, we loved it our first time that we went to DLR, there is just something so special about walking down the Main Street that Walt had a hand in making .


----------



## mlnbabies

My dh and I are staying in a studio for our 20th wedding anniversary. We are staying from 2-20 to 20-22. We are so excited. This will be my 3rd trip to DL.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Nonsuch said:


> Does anyone know (or have any ideas) why 1 bedrooms are fully booked in early December?
> 1BR are available from mid-November (7-month window) through early January, which includes:  Thanksgiving, Christmas and NYE.  Only December 3-6 are not available.
> View attachment 162421
> 
> It might be related to Candlelight (likely December 3-4), although December 4-5 were fully booked before December 3 and 6.


I think there have historically been CM Christmas parties on the first Monday and Tuesday of December.  -- Suzanne


----------



## chrisaman

Nonsuch said:


> Does anyone know (or have any ideas) why 1 bedrooms are fully booked in early December?
> 1BR are available from mid-November (7-month window) through early January, which includes:  Thanksgiving, Christmas and NYE.  Only December 3-6 are not available.
> View attachment 162421
> 
> It might be related to Candlelight (likely December 3-4), although December 4-5 were fully booked before December 3 and 6.


 I think it is a combination of candlelight and the fact that it is the cheapest points time during the Christmas season.


----------



## MrJT

I have a feeling that at least one of my questions have been answered, but there are a lot of pages to go through, and things change, so I am going to ask now.
We're going to be staying at VGC in July. My mom's friend hooked us up with his points. My mom isn't sure if there is any resort fee/tax that we would have to pay when we're there. Is there? I thought it would be covered by her friend being an owner, but I really don't know.
We may have 3 vehicles. If so, how much is parking?


----------



## Nonsuch

MrJT said:


> ...My mom's friend hooked us up with his points. My mom isn't sure if there is any resort fee/tax that we would have to pay when we're there. Is there?


There is no resort fee/tax on VGC stays, the Guest Folio will show $0.00 
It does not matter if you are an owner or a guest.
The Guest Folio is hung on the door (or under the door) on the morning of departure, but sometimes when it is 0.00 balance there will be no Guest Folio printed (Guest Services or Registration will print on request).



MrJT said:


> ...We may have 3 vehicles. If so, how much is parking?


Guests staying on DVC points receive free Self Parking, and all room keys will have Self Parking printed on them.  The official limit is 2 cars, but in practice there is no limit.  Room keys are only visually (and rather casually) checked leaving the parking lot, since the keys are not scanned there is no way to monitor how many cars are parked per room.


----------



## MrJT

Nonsuch said:


> There is no resort fee/tax on VGC stays, the Guest Folio will show $0.00
> It does not matter if you are an owner or a guest.
> The Guest Folio is hung on the door (or under the door) on the morning of departure, but sometimes when it is 0.00 balance there will be no Guest Folio printed (Guest Services or Registration will print on request).
> 
> 
> Guests staying on DVC points receive free Self Parking, and all room keys will have Self Parking printed on them.  The official limit is 2 cars, but in practice there is no limit.  Room keys are only visually (and rather casually) checked leaving the parking lot, since the keys are not scanned there is no way to monitor how many cars are parked per room.


Nonsuch, thank you. You confirmed everything that I thought that I had read when reading the whole thread, a few pages a week, and I still have close to 20 pages to read through.
And the parking as pretty much become a non issue. We have just about decided to fly from San Antonio. Why drive for 20 hours, when you can fly for less than 4?


----------



## AZMermaid

We are about 6 weeks out from our stay. I have two separate reservations for a 1BR because I used two contracts. I would like to request that those be linked so we don't have to check out in the middle or worse.... possibly change rooms! I would also like to request a non paradise pier view (shocking, I know!) as we have 3 Grad nights during our 5 night stay. Do I email teh resort directly or Member services? Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

AZMermaid said:


> We are about 6 weeks out from our stay. I have two separate reservations for a 1BR because I used two contracts. I would like to request that those be linked so we don't have to check out in the middle or worse.... possibly change rooms! I would also like to request a non paradise pier view (shocking, I know!) as we have 3 Grad nights during our 5 night stay. Do I email teh resort directly or Member services? Thank you!



You would contact MS to have the stays linked as continuing stays and for the view request.


----------



## Nonsuch

AZMermaid said:


> ...I would also like to request a non paradise pier view (shocking, I know!) as we have 3 Grad nights during our 5 night stay.


Grad Nights do keep DCA open late, but most of the activities seems to be in the Hollywood side of the park.  If you want a quiet room, request 5514 facing Redwood Creek.

Contact MS for linking and requests.


----------



## AZMermaid

Thank you!


----------



## dcfromva

Nonsuch said:


> Does anyone know (or have any ideas) why 1 bedrooms are fully booked in early December?
> 1BR are available from mid-November (7-month window) through early January, which includes:  Thanksgiving, Christmas and NYE.  Only December 3-6 are not available.


  I wish I knew.  I was considering around 1-5 Dec for a studio and the dates were already gone when I got around to looking.   It wasn't right at the 11 month mark that I looked, but it was still pretty early.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dcfromva said:


> I wish I knew.  I was considering around 1-5 Dec for a studio and the dates were already gone when I got around to looking.   It wasn't right at the 11 month mark that I looked, but it was still pretty early.



Candlelight processional.  It's been the trend for several years for the time around that weekend.  The studios will book up and then a little while after that the 1BR's.  I haven't paid too much attention to the 2BR's.  But I think it's still easy to book right at 11 months, it's just that it starts filling shortly after.


----------



## MrJT

I first started reading this thread in December, and I finally finished it today!
In just over 10 weeks, we'll have 4 nights with 3 days in the parks, and this thread has given me a lot of info. I can't wait to return to Anaheim after 20 years!


----------



## ACDSNY

Just canceled a 1 bedroom for 8/14 - 8/17/16, hopefully it makes someone happy today.


----------



## lwanthony

We just secured a reservation at the 7 month mark for a 1 bedroom for 5 nights the week after Thanksgiving! We haven't stayed in a one bedroom before and are super excited about it! Nothing better than the VGC at Christmas time!


----------



## nostalgic4disney

I was wondering if anyone has had success booking a studio at VGC for the Disneyland Half weekend at the 7 month mark?


----------



## Lauren in NC

nostalgic4disney said:


> I was wondering if anyone has had success booking a studio at VGC for the Disneyland Half weekend at the 7 month mark?



I don't remember what the timing was but it was less than 7 months by the time we received our points last year (we bought resale).  I was able to piece together a few nights around the weekend itself using the waitlist (including Sunday night) but not Thursday, Friday or Saturday.


----------



## nostalgic4disney

Thanks. That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## chrisaman

I would be amazed if you get a room for that weekend. It books a couple days after 11 months usually


----------



## Baklava

I got IN!!!!

We are Northern California natives but we bought our points at the Poly on our first WDW trip this January. I have always wanted to stay at the GC and now I have a week in December booked in a 2 bedroom villa!

This will be our very first DVC stay and we're super excited! Now to scour the thread for tips!


----------



## Nonsuch

Baklava said:


> ...We are Northern California natives but we bought our points at the Poly on our first WDW trip this January. I have always wanted to stay at the GC and now I have a week in December booked in a 2 bedroom villa!
> This will be our very first DVC stay and we're super excited! Now to scour the thread for tips!


It's a good idea to skim through this thread, but I'll summarize a few tips:

Make a view request with Member Services (email or call), I have had good results using specific villa numbers.
Check in early (if possible).
When checking in, let the CM know this is your first DVC visit.  You may get a welcome packet with lanyards (or other small gift).
Welcome Home!


----------



## Baklava

Nonsuch said:


> It's a good idea to skim through this thread, but I'll summarize a few tips:
> 
> Make a view request with Member Services (email or call), I have had good results using specific villa numbers.
> Check in early (if possible).
> When checking in, let the CM know this is your first DVC visit.  You may get a welcome packet with lanyards (or other small gift).
> Welcome Home!



Is it best to do a view request ASAP or closer in?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Baklava said:


> Is it best to do a view request ASAP or closer in?



When you do the request shouldn't make a difference other than you don't want to do it just a few days before.  When you know what you want you might as well contact MS with it.


----------



## chrisaman

Yes and make sure u do specific room numbers. Last time I requested as high of a room as possible, didn't care about view. They gave me a first floor room. So from now on I am requesting specific room numbers


----------



## wbl2745

A little off topic from the previous post, but I usually request a ground floor room. I really like being able to walk directly to the room without waiting for the elevator or taking the stairs. The porch outside the room is also a little larger than the balconies on the upper floors. Not surprisingly, we always get our request.


----------



## wbl2745

We're 38 days out from staying in a Grand Villa! I'm retiring and we are having the whole family join us. We'll be sure to post some pictures.


----------



## Nonsuch

wbl2745 said:


> ... I usually request a ground floor room.
> ...Not surprisingly, we always get our request.
> ...We're 38 days out from staying in a Grand Villa!


You will not be requesting a ground floor room this time 

I'm sure you will have a wonderful time in the GV.
My only (rather obscure) advice, the coffee maker uses cone filters (or at least it did when we stayed several years ago).  All other villas use basket filters.


----------



## dcfromva

We have an upcoming trip in June.
Do they still offer these interactive experiences at the Grand Californian?  (Does anyone know which days?) 


*Learn to Draw Mickey Class* 
It's your chance to be an Animator! Learn to draw one of Disney's most famous characters—Mickey!
*Washcloth Creations* 
Our in-house experts will show you how to make your very own magical creations out of a simple washcloth.


----------



## Nonsuch

dcfromva said:


> *Learn to Draw Mickey Class*
> It's your chance to be an Animator! Learn to draw one of Disney's most famous characters—Mickey!
> *Washcloth Creations*
> Our in-house experts will show you how to make your very own magical creations out of a simple washcloth.


Learn to Draw Mickey is at 8:30AM on:  Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Saturday.
There was no information about Washcloth Creations in my check-in packet from last month (April), likely no longer offered (but you should check with Guest Services).


----------



## ckb_nc

Stayed over the Memorial day weekend - unit 4518. Great unit that was in very good shape. Biggest compliant was the TV reception on ESPN (wow huh). Loved the proximity to the parks especially DCA, We changed into out bathing suits, rode Grizzly Falls three times in a row Friday afternoon (aptly renamed Grizzly Freeze) then hoped into the hot tub. Being able to get in a park in minutes was amazing.  After leaving, I was wondering if you could leave your room at BLT and be in MK faster than GCH and DL? Maybe but not by much. 

It was a case where the resort totally made the vacation.


----------



## alltwelve

Hey guys! Unfortunately I just had to cancel a 2-night stay September 27th-29th, so if anyone wants to go on the dvc site and grab it, a studio is now available!!!


----------



## MrJT

I've got a question about the TVs in the rooms. Specifically in the one or two bedroom villas, in the living room. Do the TV's have an HDMI port on them? I'm planning on a family game night on our first night before hitting the parks, and I would like to run it off my laptop, with Powerpoint, through the TV screen.


----------



## Nonsuch

MrJT said:


> ..,Do the TV's have an HDMI port on them?,,,


All the TVs in the villas have an HDMI input. The inputs from the back of the TV are connected to a small box at the front, but are often disconnected by prior guests. 

This is a good question, since many TVs at GCH do not have HDMI inputs (the standard did not exist when the TVs were upgraded from CRT to LCD).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ckb_nc said:


> ......After leaving, I was wondering if you could leave your room at BLT and be in MK faster than GCH and DL? Maybe but not by much.......



It is faster at VGC than BLT.


----------



## MrJT

Nonsuch said:


> All the TVs in the villas have an HDMI input. The inputs from the back of the TV are connected to a small box at the front, but are often disconnected by prior guests.
> 
> This is a good question, since many TVs at GCH do not have HDMI inputs (the standard did not exist when the TVs were upgraded from CRT to LCD).


Thanks


----------



## maburke

stopher1 said:


> There are only 2 Grand Villas at VGC.  They are two-story units, and both have a pool table for your added enjoyment - 1 is theme park view, the other isn't.  Both will amaze you!



Okay, I just checked out of the "other" Grand Villa, and I need to correct the record.  At first I was very disappointed that we didn't have the famous "theme park view" GV, but the one that faces the pool actually has a fantastic view of the fireworks!  After the first night, when we watched them in the park, we spent every night with all our lights out and the curtains open at the two-story tall windows and enjoyed the view.  So from now on, we should call them "Paradise Pier view" and "Fireworks view"!

Our trip was absolutely fantastic.  I thought four nights in a GV would be a once in a lifetime trip, but it was so great, we're just going to have to do it again!  Sorry to all my renters who thought I'd have extra VGC points anytime soon!


----------



## Disn3yVision

So..... I was trying to book my first stay as a non owner at VGC and didn't realize that they had changed Adventure season to start on Jan 8th instead of Jan 3rd  Guess learned my lesson to always checking the online points calculator when planning, smh. Anywhoo just wondering if anybody knows off hand where they deducted points or changed another season to compensate for the change?


----------



## chrisaman

They move them a little bit every year to correspond with holidays and what not


----------



## wbl2745

maburke said:


> Okay, I just checked out of the "other" Grand Villa, and I need to correct the record.  At first I was very disappointed that we didn't have the famous "theme park view" GV, but the one that faces the pool actually has a fantastic view of the fireworks!  After the first night, when we watched them in the park, we spent every night with all our lights out and the curtains open at the two-story tall windows and enjoyed the view.  So from now on, we should call them "Paradise Pier view" and "Fireworks view"!
> 
> Our trip was absolutely fantastic.  I thought four nights in a GV would be a once in a lifetime trip, but it was so great, we're just going to have to do it again!  Sorry to all my renters who thought I'd have extra VGC points anytime soon!



Thanks so much for this report. We're going to be in the GV in about two weeks and I intentionally did not request either of the rooms, leaving to chance which one we got. Now I really don't care which one we get. It sounds like both are fantastic. In some respects I'd almost prefer the  "Fireworks View".


----------



## AZMermaid

AZMermaid said:


> We are about 6 weeks out from our stay. I have two separate reservations for a 1BR because I used two contracts. I would like to request that those be linked so we don't have to check out in the middle or worse.... possibly change rooms! I would also like to request a non paradise pier view (shocking, I know!) as we have 3 Grad nights during our 5 night stay. Do I email teh resort directly or Member services? Thank you!


So I made this request... And was given a PP view room- go figure!! It's loud right now... But I know it'll end. Hopefully it won't be too loud come Grad Nights. Also... The wifi.... Terrible!! But we had s great first day at DCA!


----------



## Nonsuch

AZMermaid said:


> ...I would also like to request a non paradise pier view (shocking, I know!)...
> ...So I made this request... And was given a PP view room- go figure!!


Not specific to VGC, but based on other view request discussions -- it's better to request what you specifically want and not make any comment about what you don't want.  Many guests want to avoid HA villas, but making a request for a non-HA seems to increase the likelihood being assigned an HA villa.


AZMermaid said:


> ...The wifi.... Terrible!!


I have found the WiFi in the VGC wing to be generally better than other areas of the GCH, so you might want to complain.


----------



## AZMermaid

Thanks Nonsuch. We called down tonight. After being sent back and forth for about 20 min, my husband was told to try again in a few. We did. It's still not working for more than 30 seconds. It often doesn't even show as an option. They offered to send someone tonight, but our kids are in bed, hence the need for the wifi! So, someone is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Nonsuch

AZMermaid said:


> ...It's still not working for more than 30 seconds. It often doesn't even show as an option.


This is might be unrated to your issues, but it can be helpful to access a Disney site (disney.com or disneyland.com) which causes the "accept terms" page to load.  This is not unique to GCH, similar workarounds are needed with many public WiFi networks (ATT in particular).


----------



## AZMermaid

Update: the Grand is changing wifi router companies (or something to that affect). There is no wi-fi in the villas (and maybe elsewhere? But they said parts of the resort) until 6/13.


----------



## breick

A little help, please.  I know I saw a post and can't find it...exterior photos of the VGC with a room numbers overlay.  Do all studios have balconies?  (We found out they don't at VWL...)  Thanks.


----------



## chrisaman

The only ones that don't as far as I know are the ones over the monorail. -edit- all VGC has balcony snoring patios. Normal non VGC over the monorail are the only rooms that don't have balconies


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

breick said:


> A little help, please.  I know I saw a post and can't find it...exterior photos of the VGC with a room numbers overlay.  Do all studios have balconies?  (We found out they don't at VWL...)  Thanks.



All VGC rooms have balconies or else ground floor has patios.

Regarding VWL there is only one studio that does not have a balcony.  All other villas there have balconies or patios too.


----------



## breick

KAT4DISNEY said:


> All VGC rooms have balconies or else ground floor has patios.
> 
> Regarding VWL there is only one studio that does not have a balcony.  All other villas there have balconies or patios too.


And I was (un)lucky enough to get that one!  You should have seen our faces when we walked in the room...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

breick said:


> And I was (un)lucky enough to get that one!  You should have seen our faces when we walked in the room...



It almost seems to be an initiation at VWL from many reports!  We usually book 1 brs so they haven't had much chance to catch us yet.


----------



## Nonsuch

breick said:


> ...exterior photos of the VGC with a room numbers overlay.  Do all studios have balconies?


All VGC rooms have balconies.

Repost of exterior room numbers:

Paradise Pier side:





Redwood Creek side:





Pool side:


----------



## breick

Nonsuch said:


> All VGC rooms have balconies.
> 
> Repost of exterior room numbers:
> 
> Paradise Pier side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redwood Creek side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool side:



That's exactly what I was looking for!  Look at rooms 5516 and 3516.  They have walls instead of railings?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

breick said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for!  Look at rooms 5516 and 3516.  They have walls instead of railings?



I see slats on 3516 but yes, several of the rooms have solid wall balconies instead of slatted.


----------



## Disn3yVision

YEEEE! I was able to book 3 nights at the Grand Cal in late January right at the seven month mark this morning! MDE being down kept me from booking online but I called at 8am and had my choice of Studio, 1 or 2 bedroom. Although it will be about my 20th time to DL it will be our first stay at VGC and only my second time at DCA so super excited!


----------



## disland7

I just passed ROFR for a contract at VGC. We haven't even closed (and I can't look at the availability website yet) and my mom wants to do a big family reunion in the grand villa before there are too many grandkids and we won't fit any more. Well that's more points then I have. How hard is it to find vgc points for transfer? How hard is it to book the grand villas for 5 nights in a row?


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

disland7 said:


> I just passed ROFR for a contract at VGC. We haven't even closed (and I can't look at the availability website yet) and my mom wants to do a big family reunion in the grand villa before there are too many grandkids and we won't fit any more. Well that's more points then I have. How hard is it to find vgc points for transfer? How hard is it to book the grand villas for 5 nights in a row?



Booking a GV is usually not too bad as long as you book before 8 months or so, however there are only 2 of them, so you could get unlucky.  Actually booking any rooms at VGC at > 8 months or so is usually not too bad, so having the home resort window is very valuable.

VGC is a small DVC, so there's not a lot of owners so getting a transfer might be harder, but I've seen people advertising on the Rent/Trade board, you just might need a bit of luck.


----------



## Nonsuch

disland7 said:


> I just passed ROFR for a contract at VGC...


Welcome Home 


disland7 said:


> ...How hard is it to find vgc points for transfer? How hard is it to book the grand villas for 5 nights in a row?


It should not be difficult to book a GV for 5 nights, but you will need all points (the ones you own and the transferred points) to be VGC home points -- so you can book ahead of the 7 month window.

You will want to post on the Rent/Trade board for more information.  The number of point transfers per year are restricted, and can make it more difficult than renting.


----------



## wbl2745

There was already a comment on my post on another thread about our recent visit in the Grand Villa at GCV, but I thought I'd point it out here if people would like to see what the insides of the Grand Villa looked like, and the view from 4513, which is over the pools.


----------



## scottmel

Hi new to this thread. Last summer we did an Adventures By Disney to California and stayed a the GF and enjoyed it. Cute place. NEXT summer we want to do a Southern Cal trip and stop in Disneyland a few days. Thinking of booking GCV studio at the 7 month mark for a July 2017 stay. Is this a pipe dream at 7 months instead of 11?Also is the resort being refurbished by chance? trying to find views of the room decor etc. thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

scottmel said:


> ...Thinking of booking GCV studio at the 7 month mark for a July 2017 stay. Is this a pipe dream at 7 months instead of 11?


Booking a studio in July at 7 months is rather unlikely.  D23 Expo is July 14-16, so those dates will book quickly.



scottmel said:


> ...Also is the resort being refurbished by chance?


The hotel is being refurbished, Disney recently pulled a permit for room remodeling ($68 million).
There have been no reports (or pictures) of refurbished rooms, but VGC is not likely to have any work done (GCH opened in 2001, DVC wing in 2009).


----------



## scottmel

Nonsuch said:


> Booking a studio in July at 7 months is rather unlikely.  D23 Expo is July 14-16, so those dates will book quickly.
> 
> 
> The hotel is being refurbished, Disney recently pulled a permit for room remodeling ($68 million).
> There have been no reports (or pictures) of refurbished rooms, but VGC is not likely to have any work done (GCH opened in 2001, DVC wing in 2009).



Thanks! I am coincidentally there those exact dates of the D23 - we are doing another Adventures by Disney but this time in San Fran and driving part way up te coast with a stop at Disney. I will just plan on staying elsewhere - not DVC. That being said, will this greatly affect crowds?


----------



## cncolenyc

Hello.  First time posting.  First time to Disneyland.  Just booked VGC for 4 nights in February 2017 - first time there obviously as well.  So excited to start the planning.  I know if you book a Disneyland package with a hotel, you get a lanyard and pin etc. with your tickets in the mail.  Is there anyway to plan such a package with your DVC resort or do you just simply purchase your tickets separately at Disneyland.com?  Is there any way to at least request a theme park view before arrival?  How do you book Disneyland Express from LAX?  Thanks so much and any tips on first time visit to VGC and Disneyland would be great!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

cncolenyc said:


> Hello.  First time posting.  First time to Disneyland.  Just booked VGC for 4 nights in February 2017 - first time there obviously as well.  So excited to start the planning.  I know if you book a Disneyland package with a hotel, you get a lanyard and pin etc. with your tickets in the mail.  Is there anyway to plan such a package with your DVC resort or do you just simply purchase your tickets separately at Disneyland.com?  Is there any way to at least request a theme park view before arrival?  How do you book Disneyland Express from LAX?  Thanks so much and any tips on first time visit to VGC and Disneyland would be great!



There are no lanyards for booking DVC and no way to plan a package.  You would buy your tickets separately, either through Disney or one of the other ticket sellers.  You can request a theme park room on your reservation, right down to even requesting room numbers.  Just call or open a chat and add it.  Remember that a request is only a request.  Disneyland Express is not free like ME is.  You can book it through Gray Line Tours.  Check out the Dis Disneyland board for lots of great information, including a sticky that covers information that WDW regulars visiting DL might find helpful.


----------



## Nonsuch

cncolenyc said:


> ...Is there any way to at least request a theme park view before arrival?


Send your requests to DVC Member Services. 
I have had good results including a list of specific villa room numbers.

You will find several suggested view request in this thread. 
To save some time, search this thread for these specific room numbers:

6500 -- 2 bedroom dedicated
6502 -- 1 bedroom
6504 -- studio


----------



## Nonsuch

Somewhat off topic, but since VGC overlooks DCA I wanted to share.
This thread is on the DVC Member Services board:
Booking 25 And Beyond Bash at California Adventure

DVC owners staying at VGC on November 2, might want to contact Member Services (or Member Satisfaction) about attending this event.


----------



## funatdisney

Nonsuch said:


> Somewhat off topic, but since VGC overlooks DCA I wanted to share.
> This thread is on the DVC Member Services board:
> Booking 25 And Beyond Bash at California Adventure
> 
> DVC owners staying at VGC on November 2, might want to contact Member Services (or Member Satisfaction) about attending this event.
> View attachment 187013



I am going to this! I got the email notice around 12:30 pm, but didn't notice it til 10 pm that night. I quickly signed up and got a conformation! I was surprised it sold out by the next afternoon. I guess I am pretty clueless as to how many West Coast DVCers there really are!


----------



## loveswdw

Nonsuch said:


> There have been no reports (or pictures) of refurbished rooms, but VGC is not likely to have any work done (GCH opened in 2001, DVC wing in 2009).



There is a blurb on the booking page of the member website for VGC that work is starting in September for "something".

*Know Before You Go*
Please pardon our pixie dust! In an ongoing effort to improve the quality of facilities and offerings at The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, some locations will be undergoing enhancements starting in September 2016. While we are working our magic, you may see and hear construction taking place around the Resort. We will attempt to limit any work most likely to cause a noise impact before 9:00 AM. This refurbishment is expected to be completed in late October 2016. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## the donut

We stayed in a VGC 1BR last week, and there was a new television and dishwasher in there compared to when we stayed in February.  Could have been specific to that particular unit?  Those were the only changes we noted.  Great stay as usual.


----------



## chrisaman

loveswdw said:


> There is a blurb on the booking page of the member website for VGC that work is starting in September for "something".
> 
> *Know Before You Go*
> Please pardon our pixie dust! In an ongoing effort to improve the quality of facilities and offerings at The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, some locations will be undergoing enhancements starting in September 2016. While we are working our magic, you may see and hear construction taking place around the Resort. We will attempt to limit any work most likely to cause a noise impact before 9:00 AM. This refurbishment is expected to be completed in late October 2016. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


Left yesterday and saw no construction but didn't go to every floor


----------



## thndrmatt

breick said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for!  Look at rooms 5516 and 3516.  They have walls instead of railings?



Just stayed in 5516, and can confirm it's a wall because of the placement of the "awning" directly in front of it. Had no affect on our stay and actually allowed us to have our 18 month old run around out there on the balcony unimpeded without fear of him throwing things through the gaps in the railing or anything. Very peaceful in that room, could barely hear the fireworks from that side, and you have to lean way out to get a partial WoC view and hear what's going on over there too.


----------



## Nonsuch

loveswdw said:


> There is a blurb on the booking page of the member website for VGC that work is starting in September for "something".
> 
> *Know Before You Go*
> Please pardon our pixie dust! In an ongoing effort to improve the quality of facilities and offerings at The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, some locations will be undergoing enhancements starting in September 2016. While we are working our magic, you may see and hear construction taking place around the Resort. We will attempt to limit any work most likely to cause a noise impact before 9:00 AM. This refurbishment is expected to be completed in late October 2016. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


Posted on the GCH Superthread:



princessebird said:


> We stayed in the Villas at Grand Californian last week. The room itself was beautiful and exactly what we needed in terms of space. But those of you going soon, just about all of the Villa wing is surrounded by scaffolding, compromising the view. Men were working on the scaffolding and using our balcony as a workspace, so weren't able to use our balconies at all. Also, we were never able to get hot water. The best we got was tepid. We often settled for "not absolutely freezing." Registration said that they would "work on it" but it never improved during our 4 night stay.


----------



## socababy

Signing my papers on Monday for 50 GCV pts! Woohoo! Already own AKV and GFV.  We live 25 min from Dland but I've always wanted some points to book a night each year for the kids birthdays or just a quick getaway.  Need that 11 month booking window!  Already planning my daughter's bday for next year!


----------



## Nonsuch

socababy said:


> Signing my papers on Monday for 50 GCV pts! Woohoo! Already own AKV and GFV.  We live 25 min from Dland...


Welcome Home 
There have been posts from other local owners, VGC makes a perfect Staycation 

A few questions (feel free to ignore any or all), I have found the history of prices (spread through this thread) to be quite useful:

Resale or Direct?
How long on waiting list (or how long searching for resale)?
Price?
Use Year, and did you wait for a specific UY?


----------



## socababy

Nonsuch said:


> Welcome Home
> There have been posts from other local owners, VGC makes a perfect Staycation
> 
> A few questions (feel free to ignore any or all), I have found the history of prices (spread through this thread) to be quite useful:
> 
> Resale or Direct?
> How long on waiting list (or how long searching for resale)?
> Price?
> Use Year, and did you wait for a specific UY?



I bought direct.  As far as I know, they no longer have a waiting list.  I just found out they had some pts available and I've been wanting to buy GCV specifically for staycations.  My daughter will be having her bday there next Oct.  Going to have her friends spend the night, go to Storytellers café for breakfast and then swim at the pool during the day!  Price was $180.  Little hard to swallow knowing what I paid for my other two contracts.  I got a Sept use year.  My AKV is Dec and my guaranteed week at GFV is Thanksgiving week, thus a Nov use year.  Since my GCV pts are only going to be used for GCV, I didn't care when the use year was.


----------



## Nonsuch

DVC Christmas Eve Dinner, reservations open today:


----------



## DL_Forever

We bought VGC this summer - resale.  We have our first DVC trip booked for spring break, cant wait!


----------



## Chereya

DL_Forever said:


> We bought VGC this summer - resale.  We have our first DVC trip booked for spring break, cant wait!



Congrats!!  I'm looking at buying resale but haven't found the right contract yet.


----------



## rentayenta

DL_Forever said:


> We bought VGC this summer - resale.  We have our first DVC trip booked for spring break, cant wait!



 Congrats! We are currently looking at resale contracts.


----------



## socababy

Just bought points last month and booked 2 nights for my daughters birthday for next year!

Anyone know how soon you can reserve a cabana?


----------



## NanaPapa

socababy said:


> Just bought points last month and booked 2 nights for my daughters birthday for next year!
> 
> Anyone know how soon you can reserve a cabana?


Not sure how soon you can book a cabana, however FYI, Member Services was able to book me Cabana #1 at the Disneyland Hotel for my Grandson's birthday!  It was perfect to be right at the Monorail Pool for the little ones and fun to be able to use both Resort pools!


----------



## Disney's Fan

We are booked at VGC this January 8-12. I received a letter stating there will be construction going on, and all the pools will be closed. I'm not even sure that we would want to use a pool at that time of year, but is there resort transportation to the Disneyland Hotel from the Grand Californian if we wanted to use that pool?


----------



## DenLo

It is about a .6 of mile walk between the two resorts.  I don't know of any transportation between them.  Did your letter say you could use the Disneyland Hotel Pool?  I am not sure how that works at Disneyland compared to WDW.


----------



## LisaT91403

Disney's Fan said:


> We are booked at VGC this January 8-12. I received a letter stating there will be construction going on, and all the pools will be closed. I'm not even sure that we would want to use a pool at that time of year, but is there resort transportation to the Disneyland Hotel from the Grand Californian if we wanted to use that pool?



There is no "resort transportation" at DLR. The 3 hotels are within walking distance of one another. 

I have used the pools in January, but I can't say that *every* January has pool weather. It was about 90 degrees out today!


----------



## Disney's Fan

DenLo said:


> It is about a .6 of mile walk between the two resorts.  I don't know of any transportation between them.  Did your letter say you could use the Disneyland Hotel Pool?  I am not sure how that works at Disneyland compared to WDW.





LisaT91403 said:


> There is no "resort transportation" at DLR. The 3 hotels are within walking distance of one another.
> 
> I have used the pools in January, but I can't say that *every* January has pool weather. It was about 90 degrees out today!



Thanks for the information! The letter said we could use the other pools, so I'm glad to know it's walking distance just in case we decide we want a pool day. (It probably would need to be in the 90's to sound good to me, though!) Thanks, again!


----------



## Nonsuch

Some details about the refurbishment was recently posted to:
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/






> *Please Pardon Our Pixie Dust*
> From January 2017 through fall 2017, it is possible that you may see and hear construction as we make improvements to Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa. To minimize any disruptions, activities that may create noise will not start earlier than 9:00 AM.
> 
> Room refurbishments will occur from January 2017 through fall 2017.
> The pools and poolside cabanas will be closed for refurbishment from January 2017 to spring 2017. The pools and waterslides at the Disneyland Hotel and Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel will be available for your enjoyment, and poolside cabanas at Disneyland Hotel will be available for reservations.
> The Great Hall lobby will be refurbished and access will be limited beginning June 2017 through early August 2017. Some Guest rooms will not be available during this time.
> The Craftsman’s Club concierge lounge will be temporarily relocated from early August 2017 through early October 2017.
> 
> To learn more about these refurbishments, please call (714) 956-6425. Guests under age 18 years must have parent or guardian permission to call.



The pool information page has similar details:
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/recreation/grand-californian-hotel/pools-grand-californian-hotel/


> *Please Pardon Our Pixie Dust*
> From January 2017 to spring 2017, the pools and poolside cabanas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will be closed for refurbishment. The pools and waterslides at the Disneyland Hotel and Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel will be available for your enjoyment. Also, reservations for poolside cabanas at Disneyland Hotel will be available.
> 
> In addition, from June 2017 through early August 2017, the Great Hall lobby will be refurbished and access will be limited. Some rooms will not be available during this time.
> 
> It is possible that from January 2017 through fall 2017 you may see and hear construction. To minimize any disruptions, we will not start activities that may create noise until 9:00 AM.
> 
> To learn more about these refurbishments, please call (714) 956-6425. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call.


----------



## kapicka

We own at VGC and stay there yearly (or more). We have been in all 4 seasons of the year and have used the pools and/or hot tubs every time we went. I will admit that the walk from the hot tub to the room has been cold a couple of times but still worth it.

We have been wishing for pool-hopping access for a while since the Disneyland Hotel has a great pool and slide. I would say that this is a great opportunity to get into that pool while still staying at the VGC with DVC points! (Though it will be an even longer walk back to the hotel room.)


----------



## Nonsuch

I just returned from a wonderful visit to VGC, Nov 30 - Dec 5 

There was no renovation work currently being performed anywhere at GCH, work is likely suspended during the peak holiday season and will resume in January.

BIG NEWS:  Renovation of VGC is complete 
I cannot 100% confirm all villas are done, but common areas are done.
The villa renovation is not too extensive, so it's likely all complete.

The GCH is often criticized for being too dark, and the renovation is certainly shifting to to lighter colors.

Original hallway wallpaper:


New wallpaper:
 

Old and new:
The new wallpaper is more glossy, so it appears much lighter in photos.
 

New (on top) and old (lower) ceiling paint:
 

Old (left) and new (right) carpet:
 
Beautiful new carpets on the elevator landings:
 

New "welcome mat" carpets are inset into the hallways, some feature chip and dale:


----------



## Nonsuch

The interior refurbishment replaced all "soft" goods:  carpets, cushions, drapes.
Furniture has been refinished (or just touched up).

New 65" Samsung TV above the murphy bed, new carpet and cushions on stools:
(wood frame around TV has been removed)
Bedroom TV is now 50", which fits in the existing wood frame.


Kitchen table with new cushions on wall, seats are vinyl:
 

New sleeper sofa, with much better design and material.
The old sofa was too soft, causing seams to rip.
 
Window sheers have a nice embroidered design, and are mounted away from the window (blackout drapes are near the window):
 
Blackout shade on door balcony door.  The same material is used on the blackout drapes.
 

Bed is now a platform, without a fabric skirt:
 
USB charger on kitchen counter:
 

Desk also has USB outlets:
 

WiFi hardware is mounted inside the wall behind a plastic panel:


----------



## Nonsuch

Some "electrical" changes:

Hardwired ethernet has been eliminated (like all WDW resorts)
USB power plugs in kitchen and desk
TV input box (with various video formats) has been removed.  It might be possible to stream from phones or tablets to these new Samsung TVs (at least with Android devices).
No DVD players


----------



## franandaj

Thanks for the updates @Nonsuch I was wondering about the lack of DVD players in our room a couple months ago at BCV.


----------



## MaleficentRN

Nonsuch said:


> I just returned from a wonderful visit to VGC, Nov 30 - Dec 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful new carpets on the elevator landings:
> View attachment 209354
> 
> New "welcome mat" carpets are inset into the hallways, some feature chip and dale:
> View attachment 209355




That carpeting is gorgeous!


----------



## Chiomaca

My nephews had a blast trying to figure out which of the carpets had Chip and Dale in them!


----------



## CarolynK

When we check in, is it OK to leave the car at the front for a few minutes? We want to check in, then send kids to the room, while DH & I head directly to get groceries.


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

CarolynK said:


> When we check in, is it OK to leave the car at the front for a few minutes? We want to check in, then send kids to the room, while DH & I head directly to get groceries.



It may be difficult. I don't think they will allow you stay there too long. When we were checking in, the front was packed with cars.  There was a line of cars just waiting to pull into the loading area. We had to wait in the car 5-10 minutes for the cars in front of us to clear out.


----------



## Nonsuch

CarolynK said:


> When we check in, is it OK to leave the car at the front for a few minutes? We want to check in, then send kids to the room, while DH & I head directly to get groceries.


I have left the car out front while checking in many times, then drove the car to the self-parking lot.  Inform the valet you are just checking in, they may want your keys (to move your car out of the way).
Be aware your villa might not be ready, even after the official 4PM check-in time.


----------



## czmom

Did they add the Murphy bed to the studios during the renovation?


----------



## CarolynK

Nonsuch said:


> I have left the car out front while checking in many times, then drove the car to the self-parking lot.  Inform the valet you are just checking in, they may want your keys (to move your car out of the way).
> Be aware your villa might not be ready, even after the official 4PM check-in time.



Thanks! DH would most likely stay with the car. Just thought it would be simpler for him to wait right there for me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

czmom said:


> Did they add the Murphy bed to the studios during the renovation?



It was a soft goods renovation so no.

I for one hope they never do.


----------



## czmom

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It was a soft goods renovation so no.
> 
> I for one hope they never do.



Thank you!


----------



## StarlitNight05

I was lucky enough to be able to rent points for a one bedroom villa next September. I've been interested in becoming a DVC owner, but convincing my husband hasnt been too successful. I'm hoping once he stays in a villa, he will have a change of heart! 

Since the reservation wasn't secured by me, how would I go about requesting a specific room view preference? Is this something I need to go back to the rental agency and ask them to have the member complete, or can I as the guest do anything? Thanks all!


----------



## rentayenta

StarlitNight05 said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to rent points for a one bedroom villa next September. I've been interested in becoming a DVC owner, but convincing my husband hasnt been too successful. I'm hoping once he stays in a villa, he will have a change of heart!



That's what did it for my DH.  We stayed with friends at OKW and AKV at WDW and he was sold.


----------



## Nonsuch

StarlitNight05 said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to rent points for a one bedroom villa next September. I've been interested in becoming a DVC owner, but convincing my husband hasnt been too successful. I'm hoping once he stays in a villa, he will have a change of heart!


A stay in a 1-bedroom at VGC is a great way to "sell" DVC to your husband.  When we toured a model (which was 7 years ago!), DW liked the living room (kitchen and second bathroom) -- When she entered the master bath, she was SOLD!

Common DVC advice is to own points where you plan to stay, and this is particularly true with VGC -- this is the smallest DVC resort and the only one at DLR.


StarlitNight05 said:


> ...Since the reservation wasn't secured by me, how would I go about requesting a specific room view preference? Is this something I need to go back to the rental agency and ask them to have the member complete, or can I as the guest do anything? Thanks all!


Requests must be made by the DVC owner to Member Services.
You send your requests to the rental agency -- agent forwards to owner -- owner submits to DVC


----------



## sgrap

We have a 3-night stay in a 1-bedroom in March (that just popped up earlier this week as available when I happened to check . . . I couldn't believe it!) and I have waitlisted a 1 bedroom for 1 more night.  I was thinking of adding a waitlist for either a studio or a 2-bedroom (not a lock-off, I know the deal with the studio attached).  Obviously the points would be better for a studio (and only 4 of us are going), but would one be more likely to come available?  I know there is no way to predict, but has anyone noticed a pattern?


----------



## franandaj

sgrap said:


> I know there is no way to predict, but has anyone noticed a pattern?



From what I have noticed wait lists come through often for the VGC, mainly because I think so many people who live within a few hours by either car or plane book the rooms as soon as they are available.  I don't think there is any pattern or reason to why wait listed rooms become available. Mostly my guess is that folks with APs make a plan to go, and then decide as it gets closer if they really have the time off or whatever other factors make their minds up. Then if it doesn't work out, they cancel before the points would go into holding. I've found the month right before is when a lot of wait lists open up.


----------



## sgrap

franandaj said:


> From what I have noticed wait lists come through often for the VGC, mainly because I think so many people who live within a few hours by either car or plane book the rooms as soon as they are available.  I don't think there is any pattern or reason to why wait listed rooms become available. Mostly my guess is that folks with APs make a plan to go, and then decide as it gets closer if they really have the time off or whatever other factors make their minds up. Then if it doesn't work out, they cancel before the points would go into holding. I've found the month right before is when a lot of wait lists open up.


Well, that is good news!  Have you noticed any pattern of studio vs. 2 bedrooms coming available?  Or more you were answering that with saying no pattern or reason.  Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sgrap said:


> Well, that is good news!  Have you noticed any pattern of studio vs. 2 bedrooms coming available?  Or more you were answering that with saying no pattern or reason.  Thank you!



I'd say no pattern or reason really.  I've seen both become available periodically.  I could see how studios might a little more often because usually it's more people staying in a 2BR and you might be inclined to go, or at least some people to go vs a studio where more often it would be 1 or 2 people deciding to cancel.  But, for example, for this January I was wanting to add a couple of days to a trip and the 2BR's were frequently popping up even after I got one but the studios?  Not so much.

The resort is so small with equal numbers of rooms in the studio-2BR's so I think odds are going to be pretty similar for all to have cancellations.  I'd waitlist what you most wanted.


----------



## franandaj

sgrap said:


> Well, that is good news!  Have you noticed any pattern of studio vs. 2 bedrooms coming available?  Or more you were answering that with* saying no pattern or reason. * Thank you!



The bold above.


----------



## sgrap

franandaj said:


> From what I have noticed wait lists come through often for the VGC, mainly because I think so many people who live within a few hours by either car or plane book the rooms as soon as they are available.  I don't think there is any pattern or reason to why wait listed rooms become available. Mostly my guess is that folks with APs make a plan to go, and then decide as it gets closer if they really have the time off or whatever other factors make their minds up. Then if it doesn't work out, they cancel before the points would go into holding. I've found the month right before is when a lot of wait lists open up.


As a follow up . . . I waitlisted a 1-bedroom and a studio, but today when I was stalking the availability tool, a 2-bedroom opened up for the day I was looking for!  So I snagged it!  I am still hoping that a smaller unit will come off the waitlist, so we don't have to spend the points, and hopefully we don't have to move rooms (we have a 1-bedroom for 3 nights), but I was very excited to get this and cancel my GCH hotel room!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## sgrap

Question about moving rooms in the middle of a VGC stay.  Right now we have a 2-bedroom the first night and a 1-bedroom the following nights (I have waitlisted for a 1-bedroom the first night).  If we do not get the 1 bedroom off the waitlist, I assume we are going to have to check out, have our luggage held by the bell desk, and then check back in when the 1-bedroom becomes available.  Will the bell desk hold cold items in a refrigerator for us until we can check back in?


----------



## StarlitNight05

Quick question about Von's delivery -- if you order alcohol, do they typically just go to your room to make the delivery?  I know you have to be present to accept it. 

I've heard stories from others saying they can be late... which scares me a bit (time at DLR is precious).  I'm contemplating just using Amazon Prime Now to get some grocery items and going to a nearby store (I see something called Wonderland Liquors somewhat close) to get beer and wine, but that also seems like a time sink. 

Can others comment on their experience with Von's, specifically with alcohol?


----------



## rmonty02

sgrap said:


> Question about moving rooms in the middle of a VGC stay.  Right now we have a 2-bedroom the first night and a 1-bedroom the following nights (I have waitlisted for a 1-bedroom the first night).  If we do not get the 1 bedroom off the waitlist, I assume we are going to have to check out, have our luggage held by the bell desk, and then check back in when the 1-bedroom becomes available.  Will the bell desk hold cold items in a refrigerator for us until we can check back in?



Bell desk will have no problem putting your items in the fridge. Just keep count of the bags that are going into the fridge and when you call for them to your new room, remind them you have # bags in the fridge. Then count them when they arrive.


----------



## Peter C

Woohoo!  We just made an offer on 100 points!  This will be our first DVC purchase.  We live in NM, but had gone to DL with our son a few years ago and it was the best vacation ever, and that was even staying off property at a not so nice place.  I remember walking by the private entrance to GC and wishing for that convenience.  Now we have a 2 year old daughter as well as another baby girl on the way, in addition to our son who is now 10.  I had started looking at what kind of places were available to stay at DL for a family that size and I just kept ending up at dead ends or rooms that just weren't up to what I was looking for.  Traveling with little ones can be tough, and being right there with a beautiful room to return to for small breaks makes this place worth it.  Then I saw DVC rental points, then I decided it would be a great time just to join so we can enjoy this for years to come.  I'm sure many of you have gone through this process and I thank you for all the info you have all put on this forum, it has been invaluable.  Here is my small part for future people in the same boat.

100 pts
September
100 Banked 16/100 Sept 17/100 Sept 18
Accepted offer was $137/point (ROFR permitting)

It hurts because it is very high compared to what it has been in the past, but I am still content.  I was a bit disappointed that the 16 years seem to have been banked from 2015, so they will expire Oct 31, 2017.  Not sure what I will do with those, since I won't be able to make it out there before then.  100 points will probably only be enough for a great trip every other year, but I am happy with that.  Thanks again everyone!

Pete


----------



## sgrap

Peter C said:


> Woohoo!  We just made an offer on 100 points!  This will be our first DVC purchase.  We live in NM, but had gone to DL with our son a few years ago and it was the best vacation ever, and that was even staying off property at a not so nice place.  I remember walking by the private entrance to GC and wishing for that convenience.  Now we have a 2 year old daughter as well as another baby girl on the way, in addition to our son who is now 10.  I had started looking at what kind of places were available to stay at DL for a family that size and I just kept ending up at dead ends or rooms that just weren't up to what I was looking for.  Traveling with little ones can be tough, and being right there with a beautiful room to return to for small breaks makes this place worth it.  Then I saw DVC rental points, then I decided it would be a great time just to join so we can enjoy this for years to come.  I'm sure many of you have gone through this process and I thank you for all the info you have all put on this forum, it has been invaluable.  Here is my small part for future people in the same boat.
> 
> 100 pts
> September
> 100 Banked 16/100 Sept 17/100 Sept 18
> Accepted offer was $137/point (ROFR permitting)
> 
> It hurts because it is very high compared to what it has been in the past, but I am still content.  I was a bit disappointed that the 16 years seem to have been banked from 2015, so they will expire Oct 31, 2017.  Not sure what I will do with those, since I won't be able to make it out there before then.  100 points will probably only be enough for a great trip every other year, but I am happy with that.  Thanks again everyone!
> 
> Pete


Congratulations, and best wishes for passing ROFR!  We bought in almost 2 years ago and have been so thrilled with our points!!!  Be forewarned, it is addictive!   ;-)  We bought 300 points at first and then added another 100 a few months later.


----------



## Peter C

That's awesome!  When you bought more points did you buy them at VGC also?  

Also, I see the 11 month home advantage and 7 month for booking outside home resort. Does that mean the beginning of the month I want to book in?  Say I want to book for May 15, 2018. Does that mean on June 1, 2015 I log on and book or do I have to wait until June 15?


----------



## sgrap

Peter C said:


> That's awesome!  When you bought more points did you buy them at VGC also?
> 
> Also, I see the 11 month home advantage and 7 month for booking outside home resort. Does that mean the beginning of the month I want to book in?  Say I want to book for May 15, 2018. Does that mean on June 1, 2015 I log on and book or do I have to wait until June 15?


Yes, we found a 100 point contract with the same use year and added on.  We have loved our 400 points so far!  We used some in November 2015 for our first VGC stay, then used a bunch at Aulani last June for a 7-night stay in a 2-bedroom to celebrate my 50th and our son's college graduation.  We didn't have a 2017 trip plan until 3 nights in a row in March popped up available (very surpringly!) in a 1-bedroom just a couple of weeks ago, so I snagged them and then was able to add 1 more night in a 2-bedroom and have waitlisted a 1-bedroom.  

To book for May 15, 2018, you will need to wait until Jun 15, 2017.  They generally don't fill up right at the 11 mo mark, but definitely before the 7 month mark.  You can get online at 5 a.m. Pacific Time or call at 6 a.m.  

Enjoy your points!!!  Keep us posted when you pass ROFR!


----------



## Nonsuch

Peter C said:


> ...Accepted offer was $137/point (ROFR permitting)
> It hurts because it is very high compared to what it has been in the past, but I am still content...


While some early buyers paid less than $100/point (or even less than $90), a direct purchase 4 months ago was $180/point.
$137 seems reasonable, good luck with ROFR 



Peter C said:


> ...we have a 2 year old daughter as well as another baby girl on the way, in addition to our son who is now 10.  I had started looking at what kind of places were available to stay at DL for a family that size and I just kept ending up at dead ends or rooms that just weren't up to what I was looking for...


A 1-bedroom villa is exactly what you are looking for


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


> While some early buyers paid less than $100/point (or even less than $90), a direct purchase 4 months ago was $180/point.
> $137 seems reasonable, good luck with ROFR
> 
> 
> A 1-bedroom villa is exactly what you are looking for


We paid $124/point for our 300 point contract and $140/pt for our 100 point contract (which was right as the Disney wait list for VGC closed, so the points skyrocketed for a little while after that). I think you got a decent deal.  The 1 bedrooms at VGC are amazing!  2 bathrooms!!!


----------



## Peter C

sgrap said:


> We paid $124/point for our 300 point contract and $140/pt for our 100 point contract (which was right as the Disney wait list for VGC closed, so the points skyrocketed for a little while after that). I think you got a decent deal.  The 1 bedrooms at VGC are amazing!  2 bathrooms!!!



Yes they definitely look amazing!  Thanks for all the input guys. 

One thing that didn't really make sense to me on the contract, that maybe you guys can shed some light on, was how the 2016 points were banked. Doesn't that mean that the would have had to already used the 2016 points and those were banked 2015 points?  Why would they do that?


----------



## sgrap

Peter C said:


> Yes they definitely look amazing!  Thanks for all the input guys.
> 
> One thing that didn't really make sense to me on the contract, that maybe you guys can shed some light on, was how the 2016 points were banked. Doesn't that mean that the would have had to already used the 2016 points and those were banked 2015 points?  Why would they do that?


What use year is it?


----------



## franandaj

Since we're talking about it, my first contract (bought 6 mos before they opened) was $115pp for 165 pts, not even 1 year later I got my second contract for 125 points and it also cost $125pp.



Peter C said:


> Yes they definitely look amazing!  Thanks for all the input guys.
> 
> One thing that didn't really make sense to me on the contract, that maybe you guys can shed some light on, was how the 2016 points were banked. Doesn't that mean that the would have had to already used the 2016 points and those were banked 2015 points?  Why would they do that?



I believe you said that you have a Sept UY (same as mine). Even though points don't have to be banked until April 30, they can be banked on 9/1. Perhaps since the owner was planning on selling, they didn't want to be bothered remembering to bank them during the sale process.

I don't quite understand the second part of your question with respect to 2015 points.


----------



## sgrap

Peter C said:


> Yes they definitely look amazing!  Thanks for all the input guys.
> 
> One thing that didn't really make sense to me on the contract, that maybe you guys can shed some light on, was how the 2016 points were banked. Doesn't that mean that the would have had to already used the 2016 points and those were banked 2015 points?  Why would they do that?


I looked back at your original message . . . so the 2015 points were banked into the 2016 UY, right?  But your 2016 points can be used until then end of September, right?  So it looks like they haven't used any of those points at all.  You will get the 2017 points in September.  I am fairly new at all of this, but the UY gets confusing.  The UY is when you get your points.  We have a Dec UY, so the points we are using this year are actually our 2016 points because they became available for use on Dec 1 2016.  We don't get our 2017 points until Dec 1 2017.  So the points on your contract that are 'current' when you get it are your 2016 points.  I wonder if the owners can bank the 2016 points for you?


----------



## Peter C

sgrap said:


> I looked back at your original message . . . so the 2015 points were banked into the 2016 UY, right?  But your 2016 points can be used until then end of September, right?  So it looks like they haven't used any of those points at all.  You will get the 2017 points in September.  I am fairly new at all of this, but the UY gets confusing.  The UY is when you get your points.  We have a Dec UY, so the points we are using this year are actually our 2016 points because they became available for use on Dec 1 2016.  We don't get our 2017 points until Dec 1 2017.  So the points on your contract that are 'current' when you get it are your 2016 points.  I wonder if the owners can bank the 2016 points for you?



This is what is says.

2016 - 100 Banked
2017 - 100
2018 - 100

I was hoping that meant 2016 points were already banked in 2017 and wouldn't expire until August 31, 2018 (end uf UY 2017). Broker seemed to think the was incorrect and that the 2016 points were used, those are the 2015 banked points, and they will expire on August 31, 2017 (end of UY 2016). So that would mean they used the 2016 points before the banked 2015 points, which makes no sense to me.  Otherwise it would have been something like

2016 - 200 (100 banked)
2017 - 100
2018 - 100


Now I'm even confusing myself. Haha. Maybe they're wrong?  Maybe I'm looking it it wrong? Maybe they transferred the points out to one of their other accounts?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Peter C said:


> Yes they definitely look amazing!  Thanks for all the input guys.
> 
> One thing that didn't really make sense to me on the contract, that maybe you guys can shed some light on, was how the 2016 points were banked. Doesn't that mean that the would have had to already used the 2016 points and those were banked 2015 points?  Why would they do that?



Sometimes plans change - they may have had a trip scheduled with their 2015 points and one with their 2016 points but cancelled the 2015 and either didn't realize or just didn't remember to reallocate the points.  A bit more likely though IMO would be that they transferred out the 2016 points but were too late to do that with the 2015 or had intended to use them but things changed and they decided to sell.  It's not completely uncommon to see earlier UY points available when later ones have been used.


----------



## pangyal

We are staying for the first time in a few weeks in a one bedroom for five nights next month and couldn't be more excited!

Quick question. Can anyone confirm whether the one bedrooms have the Murphy bed? I've seen conflicting information online.


----------



## sgrap

pangyal said:


> We are staying for the first time in a few weeks in a one bedroom for five nights next month and couldn't be more excited!
> 
> Quick question. Can anyone confirm whether the one bedrooms have the Murphy bed? I've seen conflicting information online.


In November 2015 they did.  I would assume they still do.  Congrats, you will love it!!!


----------



## pangyal

sgrap said:


> In November 2015 they did.  I would assume they still do.  Congrats, you will love it!!!


That was fast! Thank you so much


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pangyal said:


> We are staying for the first time in a few weeks in a one bedroom for five nights next month and couldn't be more excited!
> 
> Quick question. Can anyone confirm whether the one bedrooms have the Murphy bed? I've seen conflicting information online.



Yes they do.

VGC got the murphy beds in the living area of the 1 and 2BR's instead of the sleeper chair that had gone into BLT and AKV before it.


----------



## pangyal

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> VGC got the murphy beds in the living area of the 1 and 2BR's instead of the sleeper chair that had gone into BLT and AKV before it.


I think Aulani will have the same, so we should be much more comfortable for our upcoming split stay than at WDW with three adults and a kid!

It's a shame the pool will be closed, but I completely understand it's low season for them for pools and they have to refurbed sometime.


----------



## sgrap

pangyal said:


> I think Aulani will have the same, so we should be much more comfortable for our upcoming split stay than at WDW with three adults and a kid!
> 
> It's a shame the pool will be closed, but I completely understand it's low season for them for pools and they have to refurbed sometime.


Yes, Aulani has the same as VGC.  We were just in a 2-bedroom lock-off there in June.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pangyal said:


> I think Aulani will have the same, so we should be much more comfortable for our upcoming split stay than at WDW with three adults and a kid!
> 
> It's a shame the pool will be closed, but I completely understand it's low season for them for pools and they have to refurbed sometime.



Yep.  The Murphy beds are at Aulani too.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Now that the entry into CA is for GC/VGC guests only before 11am, is it still better to go to the main gate for EMH at CA or has the limited access sped up the entry though the hotel entrance to the park?


----------



## twinmom108

We just closed on a resale VGC contract a week & a half ago.  125 points @ $120 per point.  June UY  0/2016, 125/2017, 125/2018.  We own at VWL, BWV, AKV, & Poly.  Do the deeds for VGC get recorded in Florida or California?


----------



## sgrap

twinmom108 said:


> We just closed on a resale VGF contract a week & a half ago.  125 points @ $120 per point.  June UY  0/2016, 125/2017, 125/2018.  We own at VWL, BWV, AKV, & Poly.  Do the deeds for VGC get recorded in Florida or California?


Congratulations!  Recorded in CA


----------



## twinmom108

sgrap said:


> Congratulations!  Recorded in CA


Thanks!  Just checked & saw it was recorded on Wednesday the 18th.  Hopefully I'll be able to see the points in our account within the next few days.


----------



## Peter C

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sometimes plans change - they may have had a trip scheduled with their 2015 points and one with their 2016 points but cancelled the 2015 and either didn't realize or just didn't remember to reallocate the points.  A bit more likely though IMO would be that they transferred out the 2016 points but were too late to do that with the 2015 or had intended to use them but things changed and they decided to sell.  It's not completely uncommon to see earlier UY points available when later ones have been used.



That makes sense thank you. In this case it seems like they are still asking me to pay maintenance fees "for 2017."  Doesn't seem right since the points are used. I will have to clarify with them.


----------



## chrisaman

Peter C said:


> This is what is says.
> 
> 2016 - 100 Banked
> 2017 - 100
> 2018 - 100
> 
> I was hoping that meant 2016 points were already banked in 2017 and wouldn't expire until August 31, 2018 (end uf UY 2017). Broker seemed to think the was incorrect and that the 2016 points were used, those are the 2015 banked points, and they will expire on August 31, 2017 (end of UY 2016). So that would mean they used the 2016 points before the banked 2015 points, which makes no sense to me.  Otherwise it would have been something like
> 
> 2016 - 200 (100 banked)
> 2017 - 100
> 2018 - 100
> 
> 
> Now I'm even confusing myself. Haha. Maybe they're wrong?  Maybe I'm looking it it wrong? Maybe they transferred the points out to one of their other accounts?



You could rent the points out using a service like Davids or something if you won't be able to use them this year.


----------



## Peter C

chrisaman said:


> You could rent the points out using a service like Davids or something if you won't be able to use them this year.


Thank you.

We are all super excited!  As you all know it takes a lot of research to feel comfortable with something like this. One thing I kept noticing is how happy people are with their decision to join. Haven't really seen anyone who is unhappy which really helped me in this decision. 

I do have another question. I understand you can buy up to 25 points at $15 each if you're short for a stay. Can that be done when making a home resort reservation at 11 months?  Here's an example. 
Say it June 15, 2017. My UY is March. I have 0 points right now. I'm booking for May 15, 2018. My stay will cost me 220 points. Can I make reservation then planning on using the 100 2018 points, borrowing the 100 2019 points, and buying the remaining 20 points I would need?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Peter C said:


> Thank you.
> 
> We are all super excited!  As you all know it takes a lot of research to feel comfortable with something like this. One thing I kept noticing is how happy people are with their decision to join. Haven't really seen anyone who is unhappy which really helped me in this decision.
> 
> I do have another question. I understand you can buy up to 25 points at $15 each if you're short for a stay. Can that be done when making a home resort reservation at 11 months?  Here's an example.
> Say it June 15, 2017. My UY is March. I have 0 points right now. I'm booking for May 15, 2018. My stay will cost me 220 points. Can I make reservation then planning on using the 100 2018 points, borrowing the 100 2019 points, and buying the remaining 20 points I would need?



It's up to 24 points and can only be done at the 7 month window.


----------



## Peter C

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's up to 24 points and can only be done at the 7 month window.


So best to not depend on that since reservations will be a lot harder to make at 7 months then. Thanks Kat


----------



## Cptnkirky

Nonsuch said:


> Some details about the refurbishment was recently posted to:
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/grand-californian-hotel/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what "spring" means for the pools. We are there last week in May... hoping that they will be done by then!?


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

twinmom108 said:


> We just closed on a resale VGF contract a week & a half ago.  125 points @ $120 per point.  June UY  0/2016, 125/2017, 125/2018.  We own at VWL, BWV, AKV, & Poly.  Do the deeds for VGC get recorded in Florida or California?


This sounds like a good deal for VGC (you said VGF but I'm assuming you mean VGC given your question). Do you have seller pay dues or closing? I was thinking current smaller contracts (not stripped) were in $135-14O range from what I've seen. But admittedly there isn't much out there on VGC that I've been able to find.


----------



## twinmom108

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> This sounds like a good deal for VGC (you said VGF but I'm assuming you mean VGC given your question). Do you have seller pay dues or closing? I was thinking current smaller contracts (not stripped) were in $135-14O range from what I've seen. But admittedly there isn't much out there on VGC that I've been able to find.


Thanks, Yes I meant Grand Californian VGC.  I paid dues & closings costs.  Think I got a pretty good deal and got the same UY (June) as our BWV & PVR points.  Still waiting for points to be loaded into our account.  Not really in a hurry, but it would be nice to see them there.  Will probably use the VGC points first at Aulani - lol.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

twinmom108 said:


> Thanks, Yes I meant Grand Californian VGC.  I paid dues & closings costs.  Think I got a pretty good deal and got the same UY (June) as our BWV & PVR points.  Still waiting for points to be loaded into our account.  Not really in a hurry, but it would be nice to see them there.  Will probably use the VGC points first at Aulani - lol.


Wow, that is a really good deal! We made an offer on a contract recently for $139 and seller wouldn't budge from $150 pp. Now I feel like my offer was way high, lol. It had banked 2016 points but still! I need your negotiation skills


----------



## twinmom108

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Wow, that is a really good deal! We made an offer on a contract recently for $139 and seller wouldn't budge from $150 pp.
> Now I feel like my offer was way high, lol. It had banked 2016 points but still! I need your negotiation skills



The sellers listed the VGC contract at $129 per point.  Been watching VGC listings for a couple of years now.  When I saw that listing, and being a June UY, my favorite UY, & being at a very most reasonable price, I called and offered $120 a point.  The TTS called me back in a few hours saying the sellers accepted the offer.  I was stunned- What no counter offer?  My thoughts - Well okay then!  Next hurdle, ROFR.  Disney waived so it was meant to be.  The contract closed within 4 weeks of my offer!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

twinmom108 said:


> The sellers listed the VGC contract at $129 per point.  Been watching VGC listings for a couple of years now.  When I saw that listing, and being a June UY, my favorite UY, & being at a very most reasonable price, I called and offered $120 a point.  The TTS called me back in a few hours saying the sellers accepted the offer.  I was stunned- What no counter offer?  My thoughts - Well okay then!  Next hurdle, ROFR.  Disney waived so it was meant to be.  The contract closed within 4 weeks of my offer!


Meant to be all right--that's awesome. And I love the speed. Congrats again.


----------



## Disn3yVision

Checking in tomorrow for our first stay at VGC... so excited!!!! (even though we've been to Disneyland/DCA at least 20 times in the last 3 months lol)


----------



## Peter C

How reliable is booking at the 11 month out date?  If I'm wanting to stay May 25-29, 2018, and I call on June 25, 2017, is there still a chance I won't get those days?  Has anyone had this happen at 11 months or is it pretty much a sure thing?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Peter C said:


> How reliable is booking at the 11 month out date?  If I'm wanting to stay May 25-29, 2018, and I call on June 25, 2017, is there still a chance I won't get those days?  Has anyone had this happen at 11 months or is it pretty much a sure thing?



I've never not gotten what I've wanted at 11 months.  Actually, rarely book at 11 months and not had an issue.  I'd guess that GV's might have an issue now and then because there are only 2 but since I've never tried for one I'm not certain.  You'll have no problem for those dates in May.


----------



## pangyal

So excited for our first stay coming up soon! 

I'm wondering whether anybody can tell me about running trails or routes from the GC? I'd like a good 10k route if possible, but don't mind loops as long as they are safe (i.e., not on the main lane of a highway, lol).


----------



## sgrap

Our waitlist for a one bedroom in March came through today, hooray! We had three nights in a one-bedroom, but had a two-bedroom the first night. So thankful we do not have to move rooms now! MS was able to combine reservations and realign my points to use my borrowed points and save my other point so I can bank them if we want to. This whole trip must be meant to be, because the three consecutive nights became available in the beginning of January when we weren't even thinking of going on a trip!  But our son just left to move across the country to be an army officer so I have been very very thankful for the distraction of planning a Disney trip!


----------



## scottmel

We are renting points this July for 4 nights on our West Coast 2 week trip! I am allowing 4 nights in Disneyland before we move down to LA. I have stayed in GCV two years ago and thought they were pretty. I just looked on the DVC News site and it mentioned pool being down which doesn't impact me but did indicate rooms still being done with no definitive date of completion. Just curious if anyone knew any details? Percent of rooms done? Do they go floor by floor or certain units singled out instead? We are in a studio in July...thanks!


----------



## scottmel

One more question! Can you tell me what the cost, if any, for parking one car while RENTING Dvc points? THanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

scottmel said:


> One more question! Can you tell me what the cost, if any, for parking one car while RENTING Dvc points? THanks!



When you stay on points, even as  renter, parking for up to 2 cars is included.  The parking lot is across the street from GC/VGC.  Owners pay for lot maintenance in their dues which is why it is included.


----------



## Peter C

Finally made it through this thread from start to finish. Whew!  Only thing I did not see a lot of was trip reviews. Probably just posted in a different section. For you dedicated VGC'ers, what is it about this place that you love the most?  I haven't stayed yet, but for me I think it'll be about location and being able to take a break from the park when it gets crazy or the little ones get crazy.


----------



## nelsonkg

We will be at GCH in June and wondering with the new security measures is it faster to use the main entrance or private GCH entrance on EMH for CA


----------



## franandaj

nelsonkg said:


> We will be at GCH in June and wondering with the new security measures is it faster to use the main entrance or private GCH entrance on EMH for CA



I would say it depends on which park you're going to. Both have similar screening facilities. Two people searching bags, two scanners...


----------



## the donut

Just got back from a VGC trip.  FYI, the VGC BBQ grills are down because of the current renovation.  Guest services had no idea on when they'll reopen.  Combined with the pool renovation and the limited access to ice machines, it wasn't the best of stays.  Pool work is progressing but looks far from done.

[GALLERY=]

[/GALLERY]


----------



## pmaurer74

the donut said:


> Just got back from a VGC trip.  FYI, the VGC BBQ grills are down because of the current renovation.  Guest services had no idea on when they'll reopen.  Combined with the pool renovation and the limited access to ice machines, it wasn't the best of stays.  Pool work is progressing but looks far from done.
> 
> [GALLERY=]
> 
> [/GALLERY]


thanks for the update. Hoping it will be done by June!


----------



## kristinebarboza

does anyone rent out their points


----------



## MAW137

Currently in a studio villa and not too happy. Upon check in we were told there would be no water from 9 am-2pm and they would be testing the fire alarms from 12:30 pm- 2pm tomorrow. Then when we returned there were 2 large bottles of water and a letter stating the water would also be off between 3-5 am tomorrow. Also ice machines are not available and you have to call for some. So much for relaxing in our room tomorrow and my son's nap time.


----------



## sgrap

MAW137 said:


> Currently in a studio villa and not too happy. Upon check in we were told there would be no water from 9 am-2pm and they would be testing the fire alarms from 12:30 pm- 2pm tomorrow. Then when we returned there were 2 large bottles of water and a letter stating the water would also be off between 3-5 am tomorrow. Also ice machines are not available and you have to call for some. So much for relaxing in our room tomorrow and my son's nap time.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Hi All 

I just wanted to join the thread and say hi. My husband and I purchased VGC resale last year and we are looking forward to our first stay this September. I wish I had bought when the resort first opened but we were trying to buy a house at that time and then it sold out too quickly. But I'm a long time Disneyland fan, having been there at least 30 times. Truthfully I have no idea exactly how many times I've been there, but many more to come


----------



## sgrap

FireflyTrance said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just wanted to join the thread and say hi. My husband and I purchased VGC resale last year and we are looking forward to our first stay this September. I wish I had bought when the resort first opened but we were trying to buy a house at that time and then it sold out too quickly. But I'm a long time Disneyland fan, having been there at least 30 times. Truthfully I have no idea exactly how many times I've been there, but many more to come


Welcome!  We bought VGC resale 2 years ago, and feel the same way! You will love your ownership!


----------



## Chereya

I just closed on my VGC resale purchase yesterday!!


----------



## FireflyTrance

Chereya said:


> I just closed on my VGC resale purchase yesterday!!



Yay congrats!


----------



## sgrap

Chereya said:


> I just closed on my VGC resale purchase yesterday!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Peter C

Chereya said:


> I just closed on my VGC resale purchase yesterday!!


Congratulations!


----------



## DL_Forever

Chereya said:


> I just closed on my VGC resale purchase yesterday!!


Congrats!


----------



## nelsonkg

Excitedly planning our first to VGC and this thread has been amazingly helpful. I remember reading but now I can not find information on a short cut through the hotel to DTD to get to the Main Entrance to DCA and Disneyland. I remember it was a door you could walk out of but could not enter because it was locked. Does this sound familiar or am I crazy? I think it came out around Starbucks? Thanks !! Also looking for the best walking map of the area to understand the layout


----------



## PortlandFan

Here is a link to detail on that secret short cut ... https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...-secrets-i-should-know.3386949/#post-53197992

I am super curious if it still works, given the recent re-vamp of the security corridor in Downtown Disney.   Let us know!


----------



## nelsonkg

PortlandFan said:


> Here is a link to detail on that secret short cut ... https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...-secrets-i-should-know.3386949/#post-53197992
> 
> I am super curious if it still works, given the recent re-vamp of the security corridor in Downtown Disney.   Let us know!


We will be there in June and I will, thanks!


----------



## northshoremama

we are staying in a 1-bedroom villa for the first time this week.  i wanted to confirm that there will be little bottle of dish soap for me to use to wash cups?  i know silly question....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

northshoremama said:


> we are staying in a 1-bedroom villa for the first time this week.  i wanted to confirm that there will be little bottle of dish soap for me to use to wash cups?  i know silly question....



Yes, dish soap is provided.


----------



## northshoremama

thank you, KAT4DISNEY


----------



## Cptnkirky

Anyone who is interested, we just called DVC and were told the VGC pool is set to open on or around April 17th!!! YAY


----------



## dcfromva

Does anyone have an update on the renovated villas? (Any photos?)


----------



## Peter C

Well. I just got my first contract membership number last week. And then yesterday I decided to buy 75 more points. I'm done now!  182 points total now assuming ROFR goes through. I'm done now!


----------



## DL_Forever

Peter C said:


> Well. I just got my first contract membership number last week. And then yesterday I decided to buy 75 more points. I'm done now!  182 points total now assuming ROFR goes through. I'm done now!


We bought last July and I've been itching to buy more points too!


----------



## Anek0618

Just wondering if anyone has been recently and heard any news on the opening date of the pools. We are headed to VGC May 19th and I'm really hoping they are open by then!!


----------



## Nonsuch

Anek0618 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has been recently and heard any news on the opening date of the pools. We are headed to VGC May 19th and I'm really hoping they are open by then!!


A few guests have posted completion dates in late April, information from various CMs.

The pool deck is random stone, labor intensive and time consuming to install.  Considering the progress I observed in mid-March, the pools should be ready for you 

Photo from March 16:


----------



## Anek0618

Nonsuch said:


> A few guests have posted completion dates in late April, information from various CMs.
> 
> The pool deck is random stone, labor intensive and time consuming to install.  Considering the progress I observed in mid-March, the pools should be ready for you
> 
> Photo from March 16:
> View attachment 229931



Thanks so much, that is exactly what I was hoping to hear! We really enjoy a couple hours at the pool in the afternoon.


----------



## sunryzez

Anyone know when renovations are going to start on the lobby? I know it says mid June but I'm hoping to hear a set date. I get there the 12th and have never been before. I hear that is one of the best parts of the hotel...


----------



## PasadenaJacket

Fellow Owners-

I love, love owning at VGC!  It's an awesome experience, beautiful residence so close to the park!

Question for you:  I bought in 2012, and then at a lot higher price in 2013.  Since that second purchase, the price seems to have stagnated a bit (although the maintenance fees haven't ).  Does anyone have thoughts on why it hasn't much moved for four years?  Is this a buying opportunity?


----------



## kapicka

We also love owning at VGC. The prices have leveled off some on all the resorts from what I can see. That said, Disney just announced that they are bumping the price for direct points by $5 on older resorts. (So VGC will go to $185.) That might put a little upward pressure on prices.


----------



## FireflyTrance

I'm not really sure why the price doesn't move, but it does have the highest resale price of any resort. I think DVC is not marketed as much in Disneyland so people are not as aware it is even an option.


----------



## AZMermaid

Timeshares in general do not appreciate. The fact that VGC (and to some extent DVC in general) does is a rarity... but a good thing. I would not buy expecting to make money on it though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I would never look at the price today for VGC as a buying opportunity.  It still has an end date in 2060 and as mentioned it's a timeshare with dues ever increasing.  If it makes sense for one to have more points then sure, but never any sort of "opportunity".  Could it go up?  Sure.  Any economic downturn leaves things like timeshares being one of the first to go though.


----------



## pudinhd

I think I read that the villas are getting Keurig coffee pots.  If that is correct, does anyone know how many pods are provided?  Thank you!


----------



## Nonsuch

pudinhd said:


> I think I read that the villas are getting Keurig coffee pots...


Renovated 1-bedroom had the same 12 cup Mr Coffee as before, I don't think the villas are changing. 

Renovated hotel rooms do have Keurig machines.


----------



## pudinhd

Nonsuch said:


> Renovated 1-bedroom had the same 12 cup Mr Coffee as before, I don't think the villas are changing.
> 
> Renovated hotel rooms do have Keurig machines.



Thank you for the clarification!!!


----------



## apple9117

can't wait for our stay this sep!


----------



## lwanthony

WooHoo!!!!! Just made a reservation for the week after Thanksgigive for a 2 bedroom at the VGC! First time in the 2 bedroom. We had a one bedroom last year and LOVED it. This year we are brining our cuisins and our god-daughter so we need the extra room. Anything special I need to know about the 2 bedroom units?  I did a room request of 6500, 5500, 4500, 4506, 3500, 3506 in that order.

Other than that I am just excited to spend the holidays in my happy place!


----------



## Nonsuch

lwanthony said:


> ...This year we are brining our cuisins and our god-daughter so we need the extra room. Anything special I need to know about the 2 bedroom units?  I did a room request of 6500, 5500, 4500, 4506, 3500, 3506 in that order.


The WOC viewing patio is adjacent to 6500, and there have been reports of noise from the doors disturbing the guest bedroom.  Search this thread for "6500", to see if this might be an issue for you.

Your request list skipped 5506


----------



## lwanthony

Nonsuch said:


> The WOC viewing patio is adjacent to 6500, and there have been reports of noise from the doors disturbing the guest bedroom. Search this thread for "6500", to see if this might be an issue for you.
> 
> Your request list skipped 5506



Thanks Nonsuch, you're always a big help!


----------



## pudinhd

hjgaus said:


> If NOT handicapped.......
> 
> VALET - $25.00 per car
> SELF PARKING  - $17.00 per car



Are these still the prices?  Thank you!


----------



## Nonsuch

pudinhd said:


> Are these still the prices?


Valet $30/night
Self parking $20/night  (villas booked with points, self parking is free)


----------



## pudinhd

Nonsuch said:


> Valet $30/night
> Self parking $20/night  (villas booked with points, self parking is free)



Thank you!!


----------



## longboard55

Where do you self park?


----------



## Nonsuch

longboard55 said:


> Where do you self park?


Across the street (Disneyland Drive), next to Paradise Pier Hotel.
Check in at GCH first, to get you room key (need to enter/leave self parking, and enter GCH from the street).


----------



## pudinhd

Are you allowed to use the viewing deck on the day of check out?  Thanks!


----------



## wbl2745

I don't know for sure, but I'm going to guess yes. Your room card works all day to get you in and out of the self-parking, so I'm assuming that it might also work to get out on the deck. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## pmaurer74

we rented a studio for six nights in June. Can I request a WOC view? Is there online check in available?


----------



## Nonsuch

pmaurer74 said:


> we rented a studio for six nights in June. Can I request a WOC view?


The view request must be made by the DVC owner.
Request studios:  6504, 5504, 4504, 3504
While none of these have a great view of WOC, 6504 has an excellent view of the Paradise Pier "land". 


pmaurer74 said:


> Is there online check in available?


No.


----------



## cuteinnocent

How is Fitness in the Park? Worth getting up for? My teen boys agreed to get up for it, after whole day/night in the parks. They agreed just for the Jamba Juice.


----------



## sunryzez

Any good ideas for  room requests for a two bedroom villa. Staying there in a few weeks and it is our first time. Also do I just call member services to make a request? thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

sunryzez said:


> Any good ideas for  room requests for a two bedroom villa. Staying there in a few weeks and it is our first time. Also do I just call member services to make a request? thanks!


Some recent posts about 2 bedrooms.
You might also want to search this thread for "6500".

Request must be made through Member Services (phone or email), and must be made by the DVC owner.


----------



## sunryzez

Nonsuch said:


> Some recent posts about 2 bedrooms.
> You might also want to search this thread for "6500".
> 
> Request must be made through Member Services (phone or email), and must be made by the DVC owner.



So is it best to request a room number, floor, view, or can you do all 3? 
I know I want a high floor and would rather be facing the pier or redcreek views and not a a view of the pool. Can I request that? I have never made an official request before but this March I was on the 1st floor and while I still had a nice view ( at SSR) I did not like  having a patio and no balcony. There were ants and bees everywhere.


----------



## Nonsuch

sunryzez said:


> So is it best to request a room number, floor, view, or can you do all 3?
> I know I want a high floor and would rather be facing the pier or redcreek views and not a a view of the pool...


I have had good results sending a list of specific villa numbers, which is why I created the map linked in my signature 

Example:


> Prefer a high floor with Paradise Pier or Redwood Creek Park View.
> The room order of preference is: 6500, 5506, 4506, 5500, 4500, 3506,
> 3500, 5518, 4518, 3518, 3522
> (I understand that room requests cannot be guaranteed.)


----------



## pudinhd

Happy Thursday!!  We are checking out on a Saturday and not going to a park that day.  I was thinking of picking up dessert and watching WOC from the viewing deck.  Please let me know if anyone has done this and has any tips.  I would also take any suggestions for a really yummy dessert!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pudinhd said:


> Happy Thursday!!  We are checking out on a Saturday and not going to a park that day.  I was thinking of picking up dessert and watching WOC from the viewing deck.  Please let me know if anyone has done this and has any tips.  I would also take any suggestions for a really yummy dessert!



You certainly could do that - it's standing only up there though - no chairs or tables.


----------



## pudinhd

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You certainly could do that - it's standing only up there though - no chairs or tables.



Very helpful to know!!!  Thanks!


----------



## cuteinnocent

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You certainly could do that - it's standing only up there though - no chairs or tables.


Could we bring a folding chair for my father who can't stand long? Would you be able to see ok sitting down?


----------



## LilyJC

We are considering purchasing a VGC contract, but I have a somewhat silly question about the showers in the studio and 1-bedrooms. The shower head drives me crazy in the regular hotel rooms - are they exactly the same in the DVC bathrooms?


----------



## Nonsuch

LilyJC said:


> We are considering purchasing a VGC contract, but I have a somewhat silly question about the showers in the studio and 1-bedrooms. The shower head drives me crazy in the regular hotel rooms - are they exactly the same in the DVC bathrooms?


Typical VGC shower head:
 

Renovated GCH rooms have these:
(shown in shower only configuration)


----------



## LilyJC

Thank you for these pictures, Nonsuch! The renovated ones look really nice! Will the villas be undergoing renovations anytime soon?


----------



## Nonsuch

LilyJC said:


> ...Will the villas be undergoing renovations anytime soon?


Villa renovations are complete. Villa renovation is less extensive than the hotel.


----------



## twinboysmom

Hoping I make somebody very happy today.  Just cancelled a night on our upcoming stay in a 1 bedroom.  It's halloween night october 31.  Let me know if anybody has a waitlist for that  night come through.


----------



## wbl2745

Are there any pictures of the renovated rooms in the DVC section?


----------



## Nonsuch

wbl2745 said:


> Are there any pictures of the renovated rooms in the DVC section?


Yes


----------



## wbl2745

Thanks!

I liked the old carpet on the floors in the halls better. It was intended to portray what you would find on the floor of the forest. The new carpet doesn't seem to do that as well.


----------



## franandaj

I'm not sure if this has been said before, but we were there last week and with the lobby renovation, you had to walk around the front of the hotel, to get to the villas. Either that or walk across on the 6th floor. I can't speak for the 2nd and 5th floors, but the 3rd & 4th floors were blocked between the main lobby elevators and the hallway to the villas. Not sure how much longer that phase will be in place.


----------



## pudinhd

Nonsuch said:


> These are the amenities found in the "master" bath of a 1 bedroom villa in October 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the long boxes contain a toothbrush and a small tube of toothpaste. (I have not seen those before)
> 
> The bottles have a flip open top and are labeled "Disney Resorts", previously bottles had a larger screw top and were labeled "Grand Californian" with the hotel logo.
> 
> The bottles contain:  Sea Salt Body Wash, Sea Salt Hydrating Body Lotion, Refreshing Mouthwash, Sea Marine Collagen Conditioner, Sea Marine Revitalizing Shampoo.
> 
> Each shower had another bottle of Body Wash, Conditioner, Shampoo, and a bar of Sea Salt Bath Soap (not pictured).
> 
> Hotel Amenities



Hoping for some quick help!  Are these toiletries still provided in the villas?  Thank you!!


----------



## TexasChick123

I know that we can make dining reservations at 180 days plus 10 days from arrival at Disney World when staying on property. Can we make them at 60 days plus 7 days at Disneyland when staying on property, or do we have to make them by logging in each day that is 60 days out? Thanks to all your Disneyland regulars!


----------



## Nonsuch

pudinhd said:


> ...Are these toiletries still provided in the villas?


Yes


----------



## Nonsuch

TexasChick123 said:


> ...Can we make them at 60 days plus 7 days at Disneyland when staying on property, or do we have to make them by logging in each day that is 60 days out?


No special benefit for staying onsite, 60 days for everyone. 
Unlike WDW, reservations are easy at DLR -- I usually only book a few weeks in advance.


----------



## Julylady

We stayed in a 1-bedroom villa last week.  I had requested high floor, CA view.  We were on the 3rd floor looking out at pine trees.  We could see people on the redwood trail if we looked hard.  We were a tiny bit disappointed in the view, but that went over quickly.  The construction in the lobby was more bothersome.  Like indicated up thread, we needed to go outside and walk in front of the hotel to access the elevator.  That was a pain!  There was also significant construction noise when in the lobby itself.  

What was most disappointing was the lack of grocery type items in the Whitewater Snacks store.  I am used to the items available in the DisneyWorld DVC properties and assumed they would be the same. We did end up buying eggs, bread, butter and bagels.  They had no family size bags of potato chips or Doritos, only single serve.  Interestingly, they did have family size snacks for sale in the hotel gift shop.  

Our room was in good repair - no complaints on that end! However, they left no extra trash bags and we couldn't find a trash chute anywhere on our floor.  Overall, a great stay!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Back from our VGC stay.  When we arrived on Sunday they had  front desk area closest to the main door blocked off, including Bell services.  On Tuesday they reopened that area later in the day and closed off the corner of the lobby by the gift shop.  Only 1 door was accessible for the shop and you had to use the other doors on that end to exit the lobby and walk out towards Storytellers and the rest of that area.  Scaffolding was set up all the way up all floors above that area and they were hammering out the old lobby wood flooring in that area yesterday.


----------



## Realbliss

Hi, just thinking about my groceries list and wondering what type of microwave containers are in the studio, and if there is a toaster? Thanks. Is there a list somewhere of what is in a studio?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Realbliss said:


> Hi, just thinking about my groceries list and wondering what type of microwave containers are in the studio, and if there is a toaster? Thanks. Is there a list somewhere of what is in a studio?



There are only paper plates and bowls in a DVC studio.  You will have ceramic mugs and glass drinking glasses too.  And plastic "silverware".  No containers.


----------



## Nonsuch

Realbliss said:


> ...Is there a list somewhere of what is in a studio?


From Jan 2012, but likely still mostly accurate:


----------



## Realbliss

Thank you Nonsuch and KAT4DISNEY, appreciate your help, will save this list to my holiday file.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

So excited I was able to book 7 nights in a 1bedroom here at the 7 month mark!! After all I've read about how hard to book this place is for non-owners, I wasn't sure what to expect but it was super easy. 
Now to learn all I can about how things are different on the West Coast. I've not been to Disneyland since I was a young kid. First glance looks like I won't hardly recognize the place.


----------



## Nonsuch

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> So excited I was able to book 7 nights in a 1bedroom here at the 7 month mark!! After all I've read about how hard to book this place is for non-owners, I wasn't sure what to expect but it was super easy...


I have found 1-bedroom villas relatively easy to book, since the point cost is high considering the occupancy is only 5 (true of all DVC resorts).


----------



## franandaj

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> So excited I was able to book 7 nights in a 1bedroom here at the 7 month mark!! After all I've read about how hard to book this place is for non-owners, I wasn't sure what to expect but it was super easy.



The studios are the ones that go very quickly, but the larger units are often available a few weeks after the 7 month mark.

I found Nonsuch's comment amusing that they _only_ have an occupancy of 5.  I've never had more than three people stay in one, but then again we don't have kids, and the third person is usually one of our Disney fanatic friends who crashes on the couch!


----------



## Nonsuch

franandaj said:


> ...I found Nonsuch's comment amusing that they _only_ have an occupancy of 5.  I've never had more than three people stay in one, but then again we don't have kids, and the third person is usually one of our Disney fanatic friends who crashes on the couch!


I'm happy to amuse 
We usually only have 2 in a 1-bedroom, occasionally 1 or 2 more for a day -- if they are staying longer they need their own room.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Nonsuch said:


> I have found 1-bedroom villas relatively easy to book, since the point cost is high considering the occupancy is only 5 (true of all DVC resorts).


5 is WAY too many to be comfortable to me in a studio. I want comfort and relaxation when on vacation! 5 feels like plenty enough in a 1bedroom. I wouldn't want any more crammed in that space either. Lol! So I will happily book the easier to grab 1 bedrooms and enjoy their capacity limits.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> 5 is WAY too many to be comfortable to me in a studio. I want comfort and relaxation when on vacation! 5 feels like plenty enough in a 1bedroom. I wouldn't want any more crammed in that space either. Lol! So I will happily book the easier to grab 1 bedrooms and enjoy their capacity limits.



VGC doesn't allow 5 in the studios unless one is under the age of 3.


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> I'm happy to amuse
> We usually only have 2 in a 1-bedroom, occasionally 1 or 2 more for a day -- if they are staying longer they need their own room.



We usually only stay 1-2 nights per trip, especially since that is completely splurging.  We should be going home every night (at least our cats think so), but sometimes it's so nice to do rope drop without freeway traffic, and stagger back to the room after a night of great food and drink!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

KAT4DISNEY said:


> VGC doesn't allow 5 in the studios unless one is under the age of 3.


1 of mine is under 3 so I wasn't thinking of that. But to me, that makes all sleeping in the same tiny space even worse. Lol! I also was just thinking of the general trend for many studios at WDW to sleep 5 now. 
We very much prefer the 1 bedroom and don't feel the points are that high for what you get. I will also enjoy that for whatever reason they are the easier size to book.


----------



## Peter C

Hey everyone!  Have any of you ever had member services link 2 consecutive reservations at VGC?  I called in to have them link my 2 reservations and they said they couldn't do it at VGC. She said she would note it but we still may have to switch rooms.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Peter C said:


> Hey everyone!  Have any of you ever had member services link 2 consecutive reservations at VGC?  I called in to have them link my 2 reservations and they said they couldn't do it at VGC. She said she would note it but we still may have to switch rooms.



Between 2 different membership?  Yes, had it done for a reservation just a couple of weeks ago and also for a January trip.

HOWEVER - it isn't the same as linking a WDW stay because DL does not use the same system.  In January they actually didn't see the linking but they did on the reservation a couple of weeks ago so double check when you check in that they have you blocked into the same room.  However you have to get new room keys and we have yet to have them work when we've let them issue both at check in.


----------



## Peter C

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Between 2 different membership?  Yes, had it done for a reservation just a couple of weeks ago and also for a January trip.
> 
> HOWEVER - it isn't the same as linking a WDW stay because DL does not use the same system.  In January they actually didn't see the linking but they did on the reservation a couple of weeks ago so double check when you check in that they have you blocked into the same room.  However you have to get new room keys and we have yet to have them work when we've let them issue both at check in.



Ok so maybe just call back and see if the next person knows how to do it?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Peter C said:


> Ok so maybe just call back and see if the next person knows how to do it?



Honestly that the behind the scenes action I really don't know but when I linked for the June trip the person needed to get the names to match etc. just like linking a WDW trip.  So yes, I'd just call back.


----------



## Peter C

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Honestly that the behind the scenes action I really don't know but when I linked for the June trip the person needed to get the names to match etc. just like linking a WDW trip.  So yes, I'd just call back.


All taken care of. This person instantly knew how to do it. Thanks!


----------



## vbmom40

Do the renovated studios have a murphy bed?


----------



## limace

Hey, everyone! Just made it through the full thread-whew! We just had an offer accepted on a 100 pt contract, so waiting for ROFR....waiting is hard. We live in Oregon and have been looking at DVC for a long time-since we rented points to stay at 2 bdrms at AKV and OKW in 2000-but we really are DL people at heart (plus it's so much easier to get to for us) so I finally decided to pull the trigger. The cost per point is hard to swallow after stalking WDW resales for a long time, but my hope is to have both-a smaller GCV contract to use only at DL, and a cheaper AKV contract for WDW, that we could occasionally also use at DL when availability works out. We have contemplated Aulani, but are not huge fans of Oahu-do a couple weeks on Maui every couple years, so not sure it'd be worth the investment for us (though I'd love to stay at least once).  Anyway, hopefully I'll know in a few weeks if I'll really be joining you...and then off to plan a trip. We haven't been since 2015 and I'm dying


----------



## POTCfan

Peter C said:


> Hey everyone!  Have any of you ever had member services link 2 consecutive reservations at VGC?  I called in to have them link my 2 reservations and they said they couldn't do it at VGC. She said she would note it but we still may have to switch rooms.


I just recently did this.  I pieced together 3 nights, one night at a time.  The first two nights were in a one bedroom and the last night was in a studio.  The first two nights were combined under the same reservation number.  The last night was "linked", but had it's own number.  I put a request to have a high floor on both reservations.  My last two stays at VGC I got the first floor, which has no view at all.  When I checked in (at 6:00 am) my room wasn't ready.  They took my phone and said they would text.  At 4:30pm or so, they still hadn't texted. My wife went up and they said it wasn't ready, but they took her phone number.  About an hour later, she got a text - we were in the accessible one bedroom unit on the first floor (I think room 1514).  I went up to the front desk to see if there was anything at all in a higher floor.  Then something that has never happened to me happened.  They could not move me to a higher floor (claiming there was an engineering issue), but did say they saw that I had a continuing stay (in the studio) on the third night and offered to let me keep the one bedroom (on the first floor) for the third night instead of switching to a studio.  My wife said sure (as she is not a fan of changing rooms), so we took their offer.  I know the room wasn't available the many times I looked in the weeks leading up to the trip (as I said, my wife is not a fan of changing rooms).  I am not sure what they did to compensate the person who's room I took for that last night, unless they did have a room out of service that they could use (which to my understanding is not real common for DVC rooms).


----------



## sgrap

If anyone is looking for something the night of Nov 15th (DVC member night) . . . I will be cancelling our Nov 14-17 reservation for a 1-bedroom.  I tried to do it online today but the website won't work.  We're not interested in renting out our reservation or anything, but head's up that something will open up tomorrow . . . or at least someone's waitlist will fill!


----------



## jbh275

I think my favorite thing to do with the proximity of VGC is letting the kids take the single rider on Grizzly.  I've got twins who are 8 and they will single ride it 5 times in an hour.  Then we can walk right back into VGC to dry off.  It's got great seating and I can watch them take off, then come around for the big drop.  All within steps of our room.


----------



## wbl2745

jbh275 said:


> I think my favorite thing to do with the proximity of VGC is letting the kids take the single rider on Grizzly.  I've got twins who are 8 and they will single ride it 5 times in an hour.  Then we can walk right back into VGC to dry off.  It's got great seating and I can watch them take off, then come around for the big drop.  All within steps of our room.



We do the same thing. Ride Grizzly multiple times, then walk back to our room. Squish, squish, squish. Throw the clothes in the dryer and head back to the park! Great location!


----------



## sgrap

wbl2745 said:


> We do the same thing. Ride Grizzly multiple times, then walk back to our room. Squish, squish, squish. Throw the clothes in the dryer and head back to the park! Great location!


My girls love to ride Grizzly at night, last thing before going to the room.


----------



## limace

So excited! My contract passed ROFR!


----------



## DebbieB

vbmom40 said:


> Do the renovated studios have a murphy bed?



No.  DVC's pattern seems to be to only add the Murphy bed in studios if they could not add it to the 1 bedroom.


----------



## nicole88s

I'm so excited that I'm finally staying here!! It has always been a dream of mine. My dad became a dvc member recently and I have been stalking the calendars since. We are going to the halloween party October 27 and imagine my surprise when I saw a one bedroom open up on that day.  I almost cried tears of joy! Now I'm stalking even more and Oct. 25 just opened today! Now if I can just get October 26th everything will work out! 

I'm so looking forward to October! Grand Californian here I come


----------



## Just Peachy

It is really cool that your dates are coming together for a Halloween stay at the VGC.  The close proximity of the parks really help to simplify costume changes, etc.


----------



## PortlandFan

We just inked our 2nd stay at VGC for next Spring and I’m super excited!   We have a dedicated 2bdrm booked and are considering requesting one of the units that faces Redwood Creek Challenge.   I’m curious if anyone has thoughts on the noise level from that side -would we find it quieter than directly facing Paradise Pier?  (We found WoC pretty noisy last time when we stayed in 5500).

Also I’m curious if anyone has any current view photos of 5518? (the one linked in bigAWL’s list seems to be no longer accessible).   Wondering if  the tree growth has obscured the ‘views’ we might have from 5518.   Can you see Grizzly River Peak from the room?


----------



## emmagator

Hello. Our family just bought our first contract. 200 points. 6 nights in a 1-bedroom in Adventure season is our intent. We're very excited. We're on the west coast and visit Disneyland annually. We always stay at the Disneyland Hotel. Love the feel and vibe there. Decided on VGC for the room size and amenities. 
We've never actually stayed at the Grand Californian, but we know we'll love it. Our first trip is this October on rented points. Just my wife and I. We already got our tickets for the Halloween Party. Can't wait.


----------



## wbl2745

emmagator said:


> Hello. Our family just bought our first contract. 200 points. 6 nights in a 1-bedroom in Adventure season is our intent. We're very excited. We're on the west coast and visit Disneyland annually. We always stay at the Disneyland Hotel. Love the feel and vibe there. Decided on VGC for the room size and amenities.
> We've never actually stayed at the Grand Californian, but we know we'll love it. Our first trip is this October on rented points. Just my wife and I. We already got our tickets for the Halloween Party. Can't wait.



Congratulations! I think you'll love the Grand Californian. The convenience to the parks is fantastic.


----------



## Nonsuch

PortlandFan said:


> ...We have a dedicated 2bdrm booked and are considering requesting one of the units that faces Redwood Creek Challenge.   I’m curious if anyone has thoughts on the noise level from that side -would we find it quieter than directly facing Paradise Pier?  (We found WoC pretty noisy last time when we stayed in 5500)...


The villas facing Redwood Creek will be very quite.  5518 in particular will be one of the most peaceful rooms, since few guest will go to the end of the hall which wraps around the master bedroom (the hallway is only used to access the second floor of the Grand Villa).


PortlandFan said:


> ...I’m curious if anyone has any current view photos of 5518? (the one linked in bigAWL’s list seems to be no longer accessible).   Wondering if  the tree growth has obscured the ‘views’ we might have from 5518.   Can you see Grizzly River Peak from the room?


The view from 5518 will be mostly trees.  Grizzly Peak and Guardians (TOT) will be partially visible.

Picture is from 5514 (1 bedroom, 2 doors away from 5518) taken in December 2016, leaning out from the balcony toward 5518:


----------



## wbl2745

We found that the rooms are well sound-proofed so as long as the sliding glass doors are closed we didn't notice the sound. If you're on the Redwood Creek side they have bird sounds that run really late, even after the park closes, but if the doors are closed you won't notice it.

The only noise that bothered me was if you have a ground floor room on the side looking over to Paradise Pier you're on top of the access to the valet garage underneath the building. They have to honk the horn before coming up or down, so you hear that.


----------



## PortlandFan

Nonsuch said:


> The villas facing Redwood Creek will be very quite.  5518 in particular will be one of the most peaceful rooms, since few guest will go to the end of the hall which wraps around the master bedroom (the hallway is only used to access the second floor of the Grand Villa).
> 
> The view from 5518 will be mostly trees.  Grizzly Peak and Guardians (TOT) will be partially visible.
> 
> Picture is from 5514 (1 bedroom, 2 doors away from 5518) taken in December 2016, leaning out from the balcony toward 5518:
> View attachment 258370


Terrific!  This helps a bunch.

  Thanks for the photo too!!


----------



## PortlandFan

wbl2745 said:


> We found that the rooms are well sound-proofed so as long as the sliding glass doors are closed we didn't notice the sound. If you're on the Redwood Creek side they have bird sounds that run really late, even after the park closes, but if the doors are closed you won't notice it.
> 
> The only noise that bothered me was if you have a ground floor room on the side looking over to Paradise Pier you're on top of the access to the valet garage underneath the building. They have to honk the horn before coming up or down, so you hear that.


Good to know about the birds!

On our last visit, they were testing a new version of WoC, so in addition to hearing the 2nd show after we had already retired for the night, we also heard the 2AM testing.  4 nights of that was enough!


----------



## PasadenaJacket

Peter C said:


> Hey everyone!  Have any of you ever had member services link 2 consecutive reservations at VGC?  I called in to have them link my 2 reservations and they said they couldn't do it at VGC. She said she would note it but we still may have to switch rooms.



You know, there would be a silver lining if you had to switch rooms:  you'd get a clean room!


----------



## keaster

I am getting excited, planning to get online at 8am on Tuesday August 8th to book a 1-bedroom at GCV for March. So far availability looks good! Last time we went to Disneyland was in 2011 for a short stay before our DCL Mexican Riviera cruise. At that time a big chunk of the California Adventure park was closed for Carsland construction!


----------



## Ddaba1




----------



## keaster

Update: Logged in this morning and got a 1-bedroom for March 8-15  Do we get a chance to put in room requests?


----------



## Nonsuch

keaster said:


> Update: Logged in this morning and got a 1-bedroom for March 8-15  Do we get a chance to put in room requests?


Welcome home 

I have had good results submitting a list of specific villa numbers to Member Services, using the message feature on the DVC website (Envelope icon on the "Contact Us" page).

For request suggestions: you might search this thread for "6502", since most 1-bedroom view requests include that villa.


----------



## keaster

Nonsuch said:


> Welcome home
> 
> I have had good results submitting a list of specific villa numbers to Member Services, using the message feature on the DVC website (Envelope icon on the "Contact Us" page).
> 
> For request suggestions: you might search this thread for "6502", since most 1-bedroom view requests include that villa.



thanks! How soon before your trip do you put in requests?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

keaster said:


> thanks! How soon before your trip do you put in requests?



You can do it now if you wish up until a few days prior to check in.  I'd recommend getting it done at least a week prior to check in and probably just doing it now so you don't forget.  If you change your mind you can always change the requests.


----------



## 2boysmommy

Recently returned from another great stay at VGC (our 4th). We booked exactly 7 months out and easily obtained a 2-bedroom dedicated villa reservation for 4 nights. Prior to our stay I sent a request via email with a list of prioritized room numbers based on information I gleaned from disboards (in addition to "high floor, theme park view") - I will paste the email below if anyone wants to copy it! 
When we checked in (arrived at 10:00 am) on Sunday, July 30, I asked if they were able to grant any of our requests. She could not give me my assigned room and did not have the specifics I sent so I pulled the email up on my phone for her to look at. She said we had been given a room on the second tier of priorities. Knowing it would be fine, I wasn't going to argue the situation. However, my husband nicely asked if there was anything they could do to move us to another room since we had guests with us from Germany experiencing their first Disney park ever. She disappeared to the back and returned about 5-10 minutes later with a smile saying that she was able to change our room but it would not be available until later in the day.
We spent the remainder of the day enjoying the pool and sunshine (and heat!). At 4:30 I had not received the room assignment text so I went to the front desk to make sure they had my number correct. The CM I spoke with this time said it was still being cleaned. She offered to move us to an open room but when she looked at our assigned room she smiled and said "If I were you I would wait on this one!"
At 4:55 pm I finally received our room assignment text and was so happy to see 5500 as our room number! (We previously stayed in 6500 and know the view well!) We happily took off from the pool and went straight to our room. Everything was clean and ready for us. Our guests could not believe how amazing our view was and kept commenting on how much space we had. It was exactly what I wanted them to experience!
As far as the remainder of our stay, we never had any problems. We called down for a step stool for the kids to use at the bathroom sink and it was brought up within 20 minutes. Every single cast member we encountered was friendly, helpful, and genuinely concerned that we were having a good stay. This was especially true for those at the front desk. Everyone was so great! 
We did notice noise from World of Color on the nights where we were not out enjoying the parks late. It was a minimal annoyance which was usually remedied by just opening the curtains and experiencing the show! A few days we came back to the room for naps (mainly to escape the heat!!) and it was a little loud with the screams from Goofy's Sky School, Mickey's FunWheel and Screamin' but we masked the noise with a sound machine app on our phones or iPads and it worked great.
Oh! When we arrived the front doors were still blocked off (which made for a hot hike around with our luggage and was a bummer to not have our guests experience the doors right at first). By the end of our stay all the black curtains were down, the front door was beautifully back in service, and everything looked great! 

Email to DVC Member Services prior to arrival:

For our upcoming reservation at the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian, I would like to request a room location. I understand that room requests cannot be guaranteed.
We prefer a HIGH FLOOR with a PARADISE PIER VIEW. The room order of preference is:
5500
5506
4500
4506
6500
If those rooms are not available, the following preference is requested:
3522
3500
5518
4518
3506
3518
3516


----------



## Nonsuch

2boysmommy said:


> ...When we checked in (arrived at 10:00 am) on Sunday, July 30, I asked if they were able to grant any of our requests. She could not give me my assigned room and did not have the specifics I sent so I pulled the email up on my phone for her to look at. ...


The CM at registration is not allowed to disclose your assigned room number, but the room number is printed on the registration form guests sign.  Some guests have reported the CM even pointed at the number on the form


----------



## 2boysmommy

Nonsuch said:


> The CM at registration is not allowed to disclose your assigned room number, but the room number is printed on the registration form guests sign.  Some guests have reported the CM even pointed at the number on the form


Right - but we were not to the point of signing a form so she was just looking at it on the screen. By the time we were to paperwork I had moved on to deal with kids and my husband was finishing up. He would have never thought to look...


----------



## Just Peachy

emmagator said:


> Hello. Our family just bought our first contract. 200 points. 6 nights in a 1-bedroom in Adventure season is our intent. We're very excited. We're on the west coast and visit Disneyland annually. We always stay at the Disneyland Hotel. Love the feel and vibe there. Decided on VGC for the room size and amenities.
> We've never actually stayed at the Grand Californian, but we know we'll love it. Our first trip is this October on rented points. Just my wife and I. We already got our tickets for the Halloween Party. Can't wait.


Congratulations!  That is almost exactly how we started our family DVC adventures in 2014 with 160 points.  We had to book our first trip on rental points while waiting for our contract to close (it seemed to take a protracted time).  With our family we needed a 2-br and we plan to go every other year for 5 nights.  So far we've used it twice since 2015 (just got back from celebrating our 25 wedding anniversary and renewal of Vows at Disneyland).  We stayed at the Disneyland Hotel for several visits until we got the DVC buying "itch" and fell in love with going to Mickey's Halloween Party.


----------



## Buson808

Walking thru the lobby doors and you see/hear the guy playing disney songs on the piano!

Gives me goosebumps, one of the best experiences staying at vgc.

I wish Grand cali was my home and not Aulani! I dont know what I was thinking? I live 20 mins away from Aulani


----------



## MikeRx

We've started the paperwork on a 100 point VGC contract (resale) and hope everything goes smoothly as we are anxious to call the Grand home!  We too live out west (AZ) and come to DLR 2-3 times per year so an 11-moth window for 1-2 short trips per year closed the deal for us.  We are considering a 100-120 contract in WDW to cover our every-other year trips there or Aulani.  We will be at the DLR for Labor Day, but not at the GC...
Mike


----------



## Nonsuch

MikeRx said:


> We've started the paperwork on a 100 point VGC contract (resale) and hope everything goes smoothly as we are anxious to call the Grand home!  We too live out west (AZ) and come to DLR 2-3 times per year so an 11-moth window for 1-2 short trips per year closed the deal for us.  We are considering a 100-120 contract in WDW to cover our every-other year trips there or Aulani...


Good luck with ROFR 

I also considered adding WDW points, but ended up adding more VGC.  It has been convenient having all points for the same resort and same use year.  While WDW points will have a lower initial cost than VGC, VGC   points might maintain better resale value -- just another factor to consider.


----------



## FireflyTrance

We have our first stay planned at VGC next month and I have two questions if anyone has any insight.

This is our first stay so I would prefer a theme park view if at all possible. Do you think I will be able to get this view if I just ask at check in? From reading the thread, it sounds like the majority of rooms have a theme park view?


I made reservations for Napa Rose for myself, husband and our 4 year old. Do you think this restaurant is OK for a 4 year old? I have been wanting to go there for years but I was afraid to take my daughter. At this point she can usually sit quietly through a meal, but I also usually don’t take her to fancy restaurants. Thoughts?


----------



## FSU Girl

Is it possible to book this as a cash stay like you can at WDW? I was looking at rooms and I don't think I saw the villas listed, but maybe they are just called something else? Or is the only way to stay on points?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

FSU Girl said:


> Is it possible to book this as a cash stay like you can at WDW? I was looking at rooms and I don't think I saw the villas listed, but maybe they are just called something else? Or is the only way to stay on points?



I've never personally found nor heard of anyone booking the VGC on cash.


----------



## Nonsuch

FireflyTrance said:


> This is our first stay so I would prefer a theme park view if at all possible. Do you think I will be able to get this view if I just ask at check in? From reading the thread, it sounds like the majority of rooms have a theme park view?


Rooms are assigned several days (perhaps a week) in advance, so it's a good idea to make a room request prior to arrival.  While it depends on villa type (and what you consider a park view), only about a 1/3 of the rooms have a park view.


FireflyTrance said:


> I made reservations for Napa Rose for myself, husband and our 4 year old. Do you think this restaurant is OK for a 4 year old? I have been wanting to go there for years but I was afraid to take my daughter. At this point she can usually sit quietly through a meal, but I also usually don’t take her to fancy restaurants...


I have seen young children quite often at Napa Rose.  You should consider how well your child will handle a LONG meal, often over 2 hours.  Another option is dining in the Napa Rose Lounge -- full menu is available, but less formal.
You might want to search (or create a new thread) in the Disneyland forum


----------



## FireflyTrance

Nonsuch said:


> Rooms are assigned several days (perhaps a week) in advance, so it's a good idea to make a room request prior to arrival.  While it depends on villa type (and what you consider a park view), only about a 1/3 of the rooms have a park view.



Ok thank you. We booked a studio. Can you send a request online on the DVC website?


----------



## Nonsuch

FireflyTrance said:


> ...We booked a studio. Can you send a request online on the DVC website?


Using the DVC website, seems the most secure and reliable method.
Click the "envelope" icon on the "Contact Us" page.

May you receive 6504


----------



## franandaj

FSU Girl said:


> Is it possible to book this as a cash stay like you can at WDW? I was looking at rooms and I don't think I saw the villas listed, but maybe they are just called something else? Or is the only way to stay on points?



Just about every room has a waitlist for DVC members to book, so I doubt that there would ever be availability for cash booking.  You would have to rent points from an owner.


----------



## Eva Frank

Hi! This will be our first time renting DVC at the Grand Californian - we will be celebrating my birthday and our 25th wedding anniversary!! We have rented a studio (our two kids will be with us...wish we were able to afford a 1 bedroom!!) and I was wondering if anyone had suggestions for which floor/view to request (I know that the member has to put in the request for us). We would like a quiet room with a nice view (doesn't have to be theme park...actually prefer trees/greenery). Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nonsuch

Eva Frank said:


> ...We would like a quiet room with a nice view (doesn't have to be theme park...actually prefer trees/greenery)...


The rooms facing Redwood Creek should be perfect, quiet with a view of trees.
5516, 4516, 3516, 2516
Note:  1516 is ground floor, HA


----------



## Eva Frank

Nonsuch said:


> The rooms facing Redwood Creek should be perfect, quiet with a view of trees.
> 5516, 4516, 3516, 2516
> Note:  1516 is ground floor, HA


Thank you! So excited for our stay!


----------



## socababy

My daughter's birthday sleepover with 6 of her friends is now just about a month away!  This birthday sleepover has been 10 months in the making! LOL It was the first thing I booked with my new GCV contract.  I also own GFV and AKV but being a So CA local, I wanted some GCV points and was so happy when I was able to grab some! My daughter is turning 10 and will have 6 of her friends spend the night and then enjoy breakfast at Storytellers and then lounge by the pool for the day.  I was even able to snag a couple cabanas.  Now I just need to figure out the finishing touches!


----------



## Sazuburns

Sorry if this has been asked recently - we will be staying at the Grand Californian for the first time - what type of coffee machine do the villas have? Thanks.


----------



## Nonsuch

Sazuburns said:


> ...what type of coffee machine do the villas have?


12-cup Mr Coffee drip.  Coffee provided is in filter packets.
Basket type filters are needed if you bring your own ground coffee.
Grand Villa is an exception, with Cuisinart coffee maker using cone filters.


----------



## Sazuburns

Nonsuch said:


> 12-cup Mr Coffee drip.  Coffee provided is in filter packets.
> Basket type filters are needed if you bring your own ground coffee.
> Grand Villa is an exception, with Cuisinart coffee maker using cone filters.



Thanks


----------



## limace

socababy said:


> My daughter's birthday sleepover with 6 of her friends is now just about a month away!  This birthday sleepover has been 10 months in the making! LOL It was the first thing I booked with my new GCV contract.  I also own GFV and AKV but being a So CA local, I wanted some GCV points and was so happy when I was able to grab some! My daughter is turning 10 and will have 6 of her friends spend the night and then enjoy breakfast at Storytellers and then lounge by the pool for the day.  I was even able to snag a couple cabanas.  Now I just need to figure out the finishing touches!



What an amazing birthday! My kids would love to do something like that (if only we lived closer!).


----------



## Just Peachy

Eva Frank said:


> Hi! This will be our first time renting DVC at the Grand Californian - we will be celebrating my birthday and our 25th wedding anniversary!!



Awesome and congratulations!  We just spent a week a GVC, earlier this month, for our 25 anniversary.  We decided to renew our vows (working with the good folks at Disney's Fairy Tale Weddings).  What a great place to be on your anniversary.

You will love it!


----------



## keaster

I'm glad I got our 1 bedroom for March at the 7 month mark...availability is way limited now for the week we are going!


----------



## nicole88s

A one bedroom just opened up December 22-26 if anyone is looking for a Christmas trip!


----------



## Nonsuch

Sharing this here, since VGC is the only DVC resort at DLR.
Booking starts October 4 8AM Pacific


----------



## oktracy

Nonsuch said:


> Sharing this here, since VGC is the only DVC resort at DLR.
> Booking starts September 4 8AM Pacific
> 
> View attachment 266595



Event Details states Wednesday, October 4th, 11 am Eastern.


----------



## Nonsuch

oktracy said:


> Event Details states Wednesday, October 4th, 11 am Eastern.


oops, fixed earlier post 
I've been watching that page for months, and was excited to see a booking date was finally announced -- the excitement must have short-circuited the little gray cells...


----------



## oktracy

I have been anxiously awaiting the announcement as well. I am also hoping to reserve tickets for the event. Hope to see you there!


----------



## lawboy2001

We just returned from a trip to California, which included a four night stay at VGC!  We loved it!  Our home resort is BLT but we now see there is a resort that is EVEN closer to the action, at least at DLR -- that back entrance to DCA is so wonderful.  The resort is over the top opulent and all the staff were great.  We loved the enormous one bedroom suite.  We had a redwood view, I think room 2514.  It was great but quite dark.  But with the extreme heat last week I think we ended up liking it -- retreating to room to be in cool darkness.  The only problem is that unlike travel to WDW, you have to deal with jet lag there an back


----------



## keaster

We are planning on renting a car for our trip in March. What is the parking situation? Do DVC members pay for parking and if so what is the rate?


----------



## Nonsuch

keaster said:


> ...What is the parking situation? Do DVC members pay for parking and if so what is the rate?


Self-parking is free for guests staying on points (normal rate is $20/night), lot is across Disneyland Drive from GCH. Valet parking is not free (or even discounted), $30/night.


----------



## weheartdisney07

If I remember reading right VGC does not have DVD players in the rooms anymore.  Are there any options if we wanted to watch movies in the room?


----------



## FireflyTrance

If you are staying at VGC can you participate in all the activities that the GC has? I saw mention of a scavenger hunt for kids, and this is the type of activity my daughter likes. Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

weheartdisney07 said:


> If I remember reading right VGC does not have DVD players in the rooms anymore.


Correct, the renovation has eliminated DVD players.  It might be possible to request a player from Guest Services.


weheartdisney07 said:


> ...Are there any options if we wanted to watch movies in the room?


A mobile device could stream a movie, and output with an HDMI cable to the TV -- some sort of adapter would likely be needed.  The TVs are not connected to the internet (at least on my last visit), so they cannot directly stream movies.


----------



## Nonsuch

FireflyTrance said:


> If you are staying at VGC can you participate in all the activities that the GC has?


VGC guests receive the same benefits as GCH guests, and you may participate in all hotel activities.  Unlike some WDW DVC resorts, VGC does not have any dedicated services (registration, pools...) everything is shared with GCH.


----------



## MikeRx

We just passed ROFR today and will soon be calling VGC home!  Thank you to everyone on this thread and those who posted on the purchase thread for all of your advice!
Mike


----------



## Just Peachy

MikeRx said:


> We just passed ROFR today and will soon be calling VGC home!  Thank you to everyone on this thread and those who posted on the purchase thread for all of your advice!
> Mike



Congratulations!  You will love VCG.  We have only had our membership for three years so far, but have stayed at most of the DVC properties and the Grand Cali is our favorite.  We are however, pretty biased toward Disneyland...


----------



## Jperiod

New VGC owner!    Just waiting for our DVC account (deed was recorded on 9/1).  We stayed in 5506, a 2 bedroom with an amazing view, 4 years ago and it was the best disney vacation we've ever had!  We plan to stay in 1 bedrooms with our points though.  Are the trees really high, covering the park view now?  

Our contract was loaded with points expiring in May, before we can really use them.  I'm debating between just renting them out as soon as I can, or try wait-listing for 10/3 (a halloween party night)?  We'd take any size.  Do you think that's unlikely to come through?


----------



## FireflyTrance

Welcome to VGC! I think a wait list for 10/3 is unlikely to work out. I've heard people have better luck just checking the availability tool multiple times a day, so there is a chance that might work if you are flexible on your dates. Otherwise probably best to rent them out.



Jperiod said:


> New VGC owner!    Just waiting for our DVC account (deed was recorded on 9/1).  We stayed in 5506, a 2 bedroom with an amazing view, 4 years ago and it was the best disney vacation we've ever had!  We plan to stay in 1 bedrooms with our points though.  Are the trees really high, covering the park view now?
> 
> Our contract was loaded with points expiring in May, before we can really use them.  I'm debating between just renting them out as soon as I can, or try wait-listing for 10/3 (a halloween party night)?  We'd take any size.  Do you think that's unlikely to come through?


----------



## Just Peachy

Jperiod said:


> Our contract was loaded with points expiring in May, before we can really use them.  I'm debating between just renting them out as soon as I can, or try wait-listing for 10/3 (a halloween party night)?  We'd take any size.  Do you think that's unlikely to come through?



Congratulations to you! 

I don't think your chances will be very good with a wait list in October.  When we got our contract to VGC it also came loaded with past points and we had already booked our next vacation with cash.  So, we rented through David's and had them rented out in two weeks.  I got enough rental $ to cover about 70% of our cash stay.


----------



## TexasErin

Just Peachy said:


> Congratulations to you!
> 
> I don't think your chances will be very good with a wait list in October.  When we got our contract to VGC it also came loaded with past points and we had already booked our next vacation with cash.  So, we rented through David's and had them rented out in two weeks.  I got enough rental $ to cover about 70% of our cash stay.



I wish I was having that kind of success with David's. Mine have been listed for TWO MONTHS and nothing! I had BLT points and they rented those out in a couple of weeks, but not my VGC points.


----------



## Jperiod

TexasErin said:


> I wish I was having that kind of success with David's. Mine have been listed for TWO MONTHS and nothing! I had BLT points and they rented those out in a couple of weeks, but not my VGC points.


Wow!  What does that mean?  People aren't wanting to go to VGC?  Or does your point amount have to match exactly?

If you put them in David's, can you still try to rent them out yourself elsewhere while you wait?


----------



## TexasErin

Jperiod said:


> Wow!  What does that mean?  People aren't wanting to go to VGC?  Or does your point amount have to match exactly?
> 
> If you put them in David's, can you still try to rent them out yourself elsewhere while you wait?



The soonest out that I can make reservations is for June 1, 2018. Evidently there has not been a close match with the number of points that I have for anyone who is wanting to start a vacation after June 1 of next year. I really thought that people would be wanting to rent out those points since it is now less than nine months away. Very frustrating.  Since I have listed the points with them, I hate to go to the trouble of renting them out myself when I have already rented out my BLT points with them. I am afraid of messing anything up.


----------



## kollerbear

Hi! WDW is my "home" resort, but we visited DL last October and I cannot wait to visit again with the rest of my family and try to stay at the Grand Californian!! I was wondering if anyone knows if there is generally availability 7 months out if you are ready to book right away? We would probably be looking for January (2019). Thanks for any tips you can offer!


----------



## finchy3

You will struggle for a studio, maybe a 1 bedroom if your online first thing.


----------



## kollerbear

finchy3 said:


> You will struggle for a studio, maybe a 1 bedroom if your online first thing.



Thanks! So what I'm hearing is I will struggle for a studio but if I get TWO STUDIOS I'll be GREAT. GOT IT.  Just kidding of course. Fingers crossed. Is Jan a relative low-season there like it is in WDW?


----------



## franandaj

I'm not sure there is a low season. Jan and Feb are very temperate months in CA and often the weather is very nice. I like going in February.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

franandaj said:


> I'm not sure there is a low season. Jan and Feb are very temperate months in CA and often the weather is very nice. I like going in February.



Funny - I'd respond that Jan and Feb _are_ slower times.  It's the rainy season, cooler and other than race weekends and holidays there's more availability at 7 months.


----------



## franandaj

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Funny - I'd respond that Jan and Feb _are_ slower times.  It's the rainy season, cooler and other than race weekends and holidays there's more availability at 7 months.



I wouldn't really know because I always book right at 11 months when I stay.  I do remember a friend of mine trying to get in starting on the last day of President's day weekend for Monday - Friday and he had to wait list the stay.  Eventually it came through, but it was down to the wire when it did.


----------



## SherylLC

Great thread! Just closed on my resale purchase...still waiting on points. Can't wait!


----------



## Just Peachy

SherylLC said:


> Great thread! Just closed on my resale purchase...still waiting on points. Can't wait!



Congratulations to you!


----------



## PasadenaJacket

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Funny - I'd respond that Jan and Feb _are_ slower times.  It's the rainy season, cooler and other than race weekends and holidays there's more availability at 7 months.


Second this!  In my nine visits to VGC, January February are always the least crowded.  It's a bit cool down at the pool, but the hot tubs are great.


----------



## FireflyTrance

We just got back from our first trip at VCG and had a great time! I love the resort. My tip for first timers is to definitely check out the Paradise View Terrace. I wish we had watched WOC up there but my daughter was too tired to stay up. The pools are also lovely. Being able to enter the parks an hour early each day was a big plus.

Our trip was so fun that I am now planning our next trip. For our next trip there are going to be 5 of us so I am thinking about getting a 1 bedroom, however 3 members of my family want their own bed, and as far as I can tell there are only 3 beds. I am wondering if you can get a rollaway, or if anyone has ever brought an inflatable twin mattress and had enough room for it? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Jperiod

Not sure about the rollaway, but a twin blow up mattress could fit in the hallways.



FireflyTrance said:


> We just got back from our first trip at VCG and had a great time! I love the resort. My tip for first timers is to definitely check out the Paradise View Terrace. I wish we had watched WOC up there but my daughter was too tired to stay up. The pools are also lovely. Being able to enter the parks an hour early each day was a big plus.
> 
> Our trip was so fun that I am now planning our next trip. For our next trip there are going to be 5 of us so I am thinking about getting a 1 bedroom, however 3 members of my family want their own bed, and as far as I can tell there are only 3 beds. I am wondering if you can get a rollaway, or if anyone has ever brought an inflatable twin mattress and had enough room for it? Thanks for any input.


----------



## emmagator

*2 bedroom VGC villa vs. 2 bedroom GCH suite
*
Has anyone stayed in both types of rooms? Are there any differences other than laundry and kitchen? I've been unable to find a floor plan for the GCH 2 bedroom suites.


----------



## TexasChick123

emmagator said:


> *2 bedroom VGC villa vs. 2 bedroom GCH suite
> *
> Has anyone stayed in both types of rooms? Are there any differences other than laundry and kitchen? I've been unable to find a floor plan for the GCH 2 bedroom suites.



I have actually stayed in a 2-bedroom suite at VGC.  The layout is a 1-bedroom suite attached to a regular hotel room via the interior doors.  The one-bedroom suite has a mini bar with only a sink and maybe a small fridge, an okay sized living area, a bathroom, and a bedroom.  It isn't like a 2-bedroom villa at all.  That stay is what prompted us to buy DVC.  The 2-bedroom suites are incredibly expensive, and not nearly as nice as the villas which are cheaper if you use points.  Don't waste your money if you can get a 2-bedroom DVC villa.  Rent or take a transfer from an owner if you do not have VGC points.  For this upcoming trip to VGC, we took a transfer from a VGC owner.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Nonsuch

emmagator said:


> *2 bedroom VGC villa vs. 2 bedroom GCH suite
> *
> Has anyone stayed in both types of rooms? Are there any differences other than laundry and kitchen? I've been unable to find a floor plan for the GCH 2 bedroom suites.


A few diagrams to help you compare.

2-Bedroom Villas:


Several different 1-Bedroom Suites, which link to adjacent standard rooms to form 2 and 3 bedroom suites:
    

Standard room:


----------



## TexasChick123

Nonsuch said:


> A few diagrams to help you compare.
> 
> 2-Bedroom Villas:
> View attachment 274960View attachment 274959
> 
> Several different 1-Bedroom Suites, which link to adjacent standard rooms to form 2 and 3 bedroom suites:
> View attachment 274961 View attachment 274962 View attachment 274963 View attachment 274964
> 
> Standard room:
> View attachment 274965



Our 2-bedroom was photo #2 for the 1-bedroom with a slightly different balcony layout, attached to a 2 queen standard hotel room. Our main balcony was off of the living room.


----------



## emmagator

TexasChick123 said:


> I have actually stayed in a 2-bedroom suite at VGC.  The layout is a 1-bedroom suite attached to a regular hotel room via the interior doors.  The one-bedroom suite has a mini bar with only a sink and maybe a small fridge, an okay sized living area, a bathroom, and a bedroom.  It isn't like a 2-bedroom villa at all.  That stay is what prompted us to buy DVC.  The 2-bedroom suites are incredibly expensive, and not nearly as nice as the villas which are cheaper if you use points.  Don't waste your money if you can get a 2-bedroom DVC villa.  Rent or take a transfer from an owner if you do not have VGC points.  For this upcoming trip to VGC, we took a transfer from a VGC owner.  I hope this helps.


Thank you for the description. We booked 6 nights in a 2-Bedroom Villa for June of '18. This will be our first trip as VGC owners. We're going next week for 5 nights on rented points. It'll be our first trip without the kids. Looking forward to experiencing DLR at a much more relaxing pace. 
Out of curiosity, I looked up the rack rate for 6 nights in a 2-Bedroom Suite at GCH. I can see how this prompted your DVC purchase.


----------



## emmagator

Nonsuch said:


> A few diagrams to help you compare.
> 
> 2-Bedroom Villas:
> View attachment 274960View attachment 274959
> 
> Several different 1-Bedroom Suites, which link to adjacent standard rooms to form 2 and 3 bedroom suites:
> View attachment 274961 View attachment 274962 View attachment 274963 View attachment 274964
> 
> Standard room:
> View attachment 274965


Thank you for sharing these diagrams and for the VGC Floorplan download. It is much appreciated.


----------



## wbl2745

We just completed buying another 100 points at VGC. It was loaded with 2017 points. Add that to the 210 points we already owned through direct purchase from Disney. I think 310 points might be enough, but you never know. It seems like we're always borrowing and running out of points.


----------



## emmagator

wbl2745 said:


> We just completed buying another 100 points at VGC. It was loaded with 2017 points. Add that to the 210 points we already owned through direct purchase from Disney. I think 310 points might be enough, but you never know. It seems like we're always borrowing and running out of points.


Congrats! How long did you look for your second contract?


----------



## wbl2745

emmagator said:


> Congrats! How long did you look for your second contract?



I've been looking on and off for a couple of years. I was always looking for 100 points at VGC. There were a lot of stripped contracts, and although you could adjust the price downward, I just didn't like the idea of paying a bunch of money only to have to wait a year or two to get the benefit of it. When we saw the contract for all of the 2017 points and all of the future points, that seemed like the best for us.


----------



## Jperiod

wbl2745 said:


> We just completed buying another 100 points at VGC. It was loaded with 2017 points. Add that to the 210 points we already owned through direct purchase from Disney. I think 310 points might be enough, but you never know. It seems like we're always borrowing and running out of points.



We just got our 240, won't be able to stay on our points until Dec 2018 and we're already thinking about adding on! I had a feeling we'd want more, but didn't realize it'd start this soon!


----------



## franandaj

wbl2745 said:


> We just completed buying another 100 points at VGC. It was loaded with 2017 points. Add that to the 210 points we already owned through direct purchase from Disney. I think 310 points might be enough, but you never know. It seems like we're always borrowing and running out of points.



Congratulations!

Our 1st contract was 165 and we added on another 125 the year the Vilast opened, the sad part is that we only live half an hour away!


----------



## PortlandFan

wbl2745 said:


> We just completed buying another 100 points at VGC. It was loaded with 2017 points. Add that to the 210 points we already owned through direct purchase from Disney. I think 310 points might be enough, but you never know. It seems like we're always borrowing and running out of points.



So excited for you!   We recently decided to add more points.  It's hard to patient as new listings are added for right amount of points, but in neighboring use-years.  1-in-12 odds I guess  !!


----------



## Toreby

Subscribing to this thread. Owner at AKV and SSR, but not VGC, yet. We're on the west coast and stayed 2 nights in a 1 BR earlier this year. Absolutely love the resort.


----------



## chrisaman

Jperiod said:


> We just got our 240, won't be able to stay on our points until Dec 2018 and we're already thinking about adding on! I had a feeling we'd want more, but didn't realize it'd start this soon!


This is called pointittis and this never goes away no matter how many points u have.


----------



## Happy99

Anyone know of refurbishments going on at the GCV? Any newer photos available?


----------



## smjj

Watching this thread..smjj


----------



## Nonsuch

Happy99 said:


> Anyone know of refurbishments going on at the GCV? Any newer photos available?


My report from last December. 
I do not expect there will be any additional changes to VGC, but would also like to see more photos.


----------



## apple9117

Yes! love this thread!


----------



## lwanthony

I know self parking is free for DVC members, but is it just for one car? We will be staying in a 2 bedroom unit next month and will have cars, just wondering if I will have to pay for one of them to park?

Thanks


----------



## Nonsuch

lwanthony said:


> I know self parking is free for DVC members, but is it just for one car?...


Self-parking is free for guests staying on points, DCV membership is not required. 
I think the limit is 2 cars, but can’t find official information on the DVC site (some pages are down at the moment).  In practice, you should have no issues self parking multiple cars.  All your room keys will have Self Parking printed on them, and the parking attendant only visually checks the keys.  There is no system to track how many cars are from any particular reservation.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lwanthony said:


> I know self parking is free for DVC members, but is it just for one car? We will be staying in a 2 bedroom unit next month and will have cars, just wondering if I will have to pay for one of them to park?
> 
> Thanks



As I recall it's up to 2 cars.


----------



## lwanthony

Thanks for the reply both of you! I am really excited to share the Christmas time at Disneyland with my cousins and our goddaughter this year. Still pinching myself that we were able to book our 2 bd at the 7 month mark for 5 nights. Now I am just hoping for a great view of PP. My wife an I have been multiple times and love the view of the park at night, and I really want to share that magic with our family!


----------



## Nonsuch

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As I recall it's up to 2 cars.


VGC page on the DVC site was down yesterday, but is working now.

This is the official policy:


> Self-parking is available (no extra charge for up to 2 vehicles for Disney Vacation Club Members during your points reservation stay)


----------



## lwanthony

Nonsuch said:


> VGC page on the DVC site was down yesterday, but is working now.
> 
> This is the official policy:



As always thanks for the quick info Nonsuch, as usual you are the VGC whisperer.


----------



## luvvwl

Can anyone recommend a grocery delivery service?  TIA!


----------



## MikeRx

We are new owners at VGC with a 100 point resale contract with full 2017 Sept points!  We added 65 points at the Poly direct during our visit 3 weeks ago and are in the process of making our first reservation for May 2018 (we have 1 day in the middle of the trip wait listed).  We've also wait listed President's weekend in Feb for our son's 10th birthday.  We are realists and have a back up reservation for the Feb trip...We are waiting to book a studio for October 2018 as soon as they open up.  

Quick question, and yes I know it's controversial, do you think we would need to walk an 11 month studio for October 2018 trip that includes Columbus day?  I'm inclined to say no, but have never tried to get a popular Fall Break/Holiday reservation.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MikeRx said:


> We are new owners at VGC with a 100 point resale contract with full 2017 Sept points!  We added 65 points at the Poly direct during our visit 3 weeks ago and are in the process of making our first reservation for May 2018 (we have 1 day in the middle of the trip wait listed).  We've also wait listed President's weekend in Feb for our son's 10th birthday.  We are realists and have a back up reservation for the Feb trip...We are waiting to book a studio for October 2018 as soon as they open up.
> 
> Quick question, and yes I know it's controversial, do you think we would need to walk an 11 month studio for October 2018 trip that includes Columbus day?  I'm inclined to say no, but have never tried to get a popular Fall Break/Holiday reservation.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike



Surprisingly, considering it's size, VGC really doesn't book up right at 8am at 11 months.  During D23 it books up faster.  And race weekends but those are on hiatus.


----------



## MikeRx

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Surprisingly, considering it's size, VGC really doesn't book up right at 8am at 11 months.  During D23 it books up faster.  And race weekends but those are on hiatus.



Thank you! You've talked me off the ledge....

Mike


----------



## Nonsuch

MikeRx said:


> ...Quick question, and yes I know it's controversial, do you think we would need to walk an 11 month studio for October 2018 trip that includes Columbus day?...


You should not have an issue on those dates.  Gay Days is the same weekend, with discounted GCH rates -- which reduces VGC demand (by at least 1, me ).  We usually visit during Gay Days and have booked VGC several times, but it seems better to save points and pay cash for a discounted room (amazing that we consider $300/night a "good" rate).


----------



## peajay18

We've managed to rent points for a VGC Studio stay 13th - 17th September 2018.
I really didn't expect to be able to get a villa, but the rental company we use for WDW trips came through for us, and the price was comparable to the room at the HoJo we had stayed in before.
So I'm enjoying reading through this thread and look forward to keeping up to date on VGC news and info!


----------



## MikeRx

Nonsuch said:


> You should not have an issue on those dates.  Gay Days is the same weekend, with discounted GCH rates -- which reduces VGC demand (by at least 1, me ).  We usually visit during Gay Days and have booked VGC several times, but it seems better to save points and pay cash for a discounted room (amazing that we consider $300/night a "good" rate).



Thank you!  We will likely want October 7-11th so we are going to reserve a studio.  We would also consider the "discounted" rate and save the points.  I know Gay Days is the weekend, but how long do they extend the discounted rate?

Yes, $300+ is discounted as we are seeing $500-600 night even with AP or PIN discounts!  One of the main reasons we purchased VGC points!

Mike


----------



## MikeRx

peajay18 said:


> We've managed to rent points for a VGC Studio stay 13th - 17th September 2018.
> I really didn't expect to be able to get a villa, but the rental company we use for WDW trips came through for us, and the price was comparable to the room at the HoJo we had stayed in before.
> So I'm enjoying reading through this thread and look forward to keeping up to date on VGC news and info!



Rental company had someone with VGC as their home.  All of September is still available for a studio except September 2nd...  Staying at the VGC is a game changer if you've stayed off property for the majority of your trips.  You too may be looking for points on the resale market after this trip.  

Mike


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

luvvwl said:


> Can anyone recommend a grocery delivery service?  TIA!



Vons store is the delivery I've always heard about although haven't used them.  I believe the first delivery you do is free.


----------



## Nonsuch

MikeRx said:


> ...I know Gay Days is the weekend, but how long do they extend the discounted rate?


Reservations must include at least one day from the actual Gay Days weekend (Fri, Sat, Sun), and can usually extend to include the next or prior weekend.


MikeRx said:


> ...Yes, $300+ is discounted as we are seeing $500-600 night even with AP or PIN discounts!  One of the main reasons we purchased VGC points!


What I was trying to say:  It's amazing that a $300 rate is now considered a deep discount.  When I first evaluated  buying at VGC (when it opened in 2009), I used $250 as a regular GCH room rate to estimate if VGC was worthwhile.


----------



## MikeRx

Thanks Nonsuch.  I see your benchmark back then has been raised a bit.  Makes buying back then an even wiser decision...

With the higher cost of acquiring points and the rapid rise in room rates I used a $450/night estimate to help justify our recent purchase.  With that, a $300 rate does seem like a bargain and I may consider not using points for that week.  We would arrive on Sunday so we would qualify.

We will be back at the DLR in December for a meeting and we will get the meeting rate.  in 2014 the rates were $149 PPH, $189  DLH and $225  GCH.  I assume they will be higher but still a "steal".  We will likely opt for the DLH as we will have just been to the VGC/GCH in October.

Mike


----------



## Garthilk

In case people missed it. Seems Disneyland's new hotel is going to shrink the DVC parking area considerably as seen by their model photo.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Garthilk said:


> In case people missed it. Seems Disneyland's new hotel is going to shrink the DVC parking area considerably as seen by their model photo.



I'd say rather than shrink it that it will just move it.


----------



## Happy99

We are staying in a 2b villa for the first time at VGC mid May 2018. Any recommendations on room requests? I went through the first few pages but a lot of the photos are no longer coming up. Can someone explain or show a map of where the villas are actually located and where parking is? Grocery delivery or store nearby? We arrive at noon into LAX and will have a car. Any other tips or hints would be most appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Nonsuch

Happy99 said:


> We are staying in a 2b villa for the first time at VGC mid May 2018. Any recommendations on room requests? I went through the first few pages but a lot of the photos are no longer coming up. Can someone explain or show a map of where the villas are actually located and where parking is? Grocery delivery or store nearby? We arrive at noon into LAX and will have a car.


Search this thread for "6500", since this villa will be included in any list of recommendations.  Also be aware of potential noise issues with 6500.

Detailed map of VGC is linked in my signature.  Villas facing south (bottom of map) have a park view.

Self-parking is across the street (Disneyland Drive).  Check-in first, bell services will take your luggage directly from the car (groceries can be refrigerated).  Once you have checked in, drive your car to self-parking.


----------



## Happy99

Thank you - is check in at the same lobby at the hotel? When in the hotel lobby which way to you go to get to the villas, trying to visualize where exactly they are located in conjunction to where the hotel lobby is


----------



## Nonsuch

Happy99 said:


> ...is check in at the same lobby at the hotel?


VGC uses the same registration as GCH.  There is no online check-in.


Happy99 said:


> When in the hotel lobby which way to you go to get to the villas, trying to visualize where exactly they are located in conjunction to where the hotel lobby is


A map to help you visualize 
GREEN:  drive to check-in
YELLOW:  drive to self-parking
BLUE: walk from lobby to VGC


----------



## Happy99

Nonsuch - WOW! Thank you so much, it is perfect.


----------



## Happy99

I am assuming the answer to this is no but asking anyway just in case - the entrance to DCA through the GCH is only open during the time DCA is open correct? Meaning if DCA opens at 10 and DL park opens at 9 we cannot use the GCH entrance to cut through to the entrance to DL park. Thank you


----------



## DisneyinPA

He’s hoping that I can book any DVC room at the 7 month window for June 19 for 4 nights for my first trip to DL. My chances don’t look very good right now though. Crossing my fingers and toes!


----------



## Nonsuch

DisneyinPA said:


> He’s hoping that I can book any DVC room at the 7 month window for June 19 for 4 nights for my first trip to DL.


Studio does not look good:
 
1-bedroom:

2-bedroom (dedicated):
 

You should have a chance booking a 1 or 2 bedroom villa 
If you have some points available (temporarily), book a few extra day a the start of your visit.
Instead of June 19 to 22 (checkout 23), book June 16 to 22 -- adjust dates later.

It is possible some non-VGC owners are "walking" reservations at 7-months.  There are many threads on the topic of "walking", so search the board for more info.


----------



## limace

That’s good to hear! Waiting for my points to load and that’s the week we want-prob one or two bedroom.


----------



## amym2

I was able to book two consecutive nights in a 2bdrm in early June today whereas only one night was available two days ago when I hit the 7mo mark.  So if you don't get it exactly at your 7mo mark, keep checking!  I have a waitlist for my 3rd night, so fingers crossed that comes through!


----------



## cmarsh31

DisneyinPA said:


> He’s hoping that I can book any DVC room at the 7 month window for June 19 for 4 nights for my first trip to DL. My chances don’t look very good right now though. Crossing my fingers and toes!



Good luck! I'm waiting for my resale closing docs for AKV...and just hoping they're done before Dec 8th. We want 3 nights, 7/9-7/12. Studio is first choice but we can swing a 1-bd. Will the stars align?


----------



## limace

I hope so. Mine has taken over four months-but that’s definitely an aberration when I look at the closing time thread. Tearing my hair out!


----------



## DisneyinPA

limace said:


> That’s good to hear! Waiting for my points to load and that’s the week we want-prob one or two bedroom.


Rock, paper, scissors with ya for that week???


----------



## limace

DisneyinPA said:


> Rock, paper, scissors with ya for that week???


Ok. One two three go! Tell me what you have and I’ll tell you if I won 

Seriously, spinning about what days to book. I have 200 points I want to use-100
that expire 7/31. I could borrow from 2018 as well. I am hoping to go this week-but I also am looking at black out dates. SoCal passes oddly blocked Weds through Sat that week-definitely would like to plan around that. And need to return home by Saturday.  Hmmmmm. Our other option is July, but points jump then....


----------



## PortlandFan

Happy99 said:


> ... Grocery delivery or store nearby? We arrive at noon into LAX and will have a car. Any other tips or hints would be most appreciated. Thank you


For groceries I really like the Target that's on the south side of The 5 at Euclid. Easy off and back on I-5. They have almost everything.


----------



## amym2

So excited!!  As I mentioned in an earlier post, I booked two nights in a 2bd for early June but my 3rd night wasn't available.  I put in a waitlist, but when I checked today it was available, so I booked it! We haven't been to DLR since 2010 so the kids (now 16 and almost 14) don't remember much (they do remember the HOJO, lol).  Now here's hoping they finish the California Screamin redo by the time we arrive!!  

Anything in particular we should look for at the VGC?  DD wants to design Disney resorts, so I'm sure we'll spend some time just looking around the resort.  We walked through it in 2010 (joined DVC in 2011) and were in awe.  So thrilled we actually get to stay there!!


----------



## Nonsuch

amym2 said:


> ... Now here's hoping they finish the California Screamin redo by the time we arrive!!


I also have a big trip next June, and hope Screamin is done.  Disney has not announced a specific date, and the new loading area seems to be a large project.


amym2 said:


> ...DD wants to design Disney resorts, so I'm sure we'll spend some time just looking around the resort.


DD might find these VGC plans interesting.


----------



## limace

limace said:


> Ok. One two three go! Tell me what you have and I’ll tell you if I won
> 
> Seriously, spinning about what days to book. I have 200 points I want to use-100
> that expire 7/31. I could borrow from 2018 as well. I am hoping to go this week-but I also am looking at black out dates. SoCal passes oddly blocked Weds through Sat that week-definitely would like to plan around that. And need to return home by Saturday.  Hmmmmm. Our other option is July, but points jump then....



I GOT MY RESERVATION!!! June 19-23, 2 bedroom. The days I wanted-midweek, most passes blocked, week after my kids get out of school and the week before points jump. So excited! Really was torn about getting the two bdrm vs 1 bedroom, but this enables us to bring our adult daughter’s boyfriend and his little daughter-they’ve never been (he’s never been on a plane!), and figured we might as well go big for our first trip on our own points. 

Now off to look at room request suggestions


----------



## Nonsuch

limace said:


> I GOT MY RESERVATION!!! June 19-23, 2 bedroom. The days I wanted-midweek, most passes blocked, week after my kids get out of school and the week before points jump. So excited! Really was torn about getting the two bdrm vs 1 bedroom, but this enables us to bring our adult daughter’s boyfriend and his little daughter-they’ve never been (he’s never been on a plane!), and figured we might as well go big for our first trip on our own points.


Welcome Home 
I used similar logic, and have a BIG trip planned the week prior to your visit.


----------



## limace

Nonsuch said:


> Welcome Home
> I used similar logic, and have a BIG trip planned the week prior to your visit.


 
I’m now tempted to extend a day or two-thinking that I might borrow all the points from 2018 since our next trip won’t be til 2020 and I’d like to try going in the fall or winter-if I’m tracking use year correctly I couldn’t use those points then anyway.


----------



## DisneyinPA

limace said:


> I GOT MY RESERVATION!!! June 19-23, 2 bedroom. The days I wanted-midweek, most passes blocked, week after my kids get out of school and the week before points jump. So excited! Really was torn about getting the two bdrm vs 1 bedroom, but this enables us to bring our adult daughter’s boyfriend and his little daughter-they’ve never been (he’s never been on a plane!), and figured we might as well go big for our first trip on our own points.
> 
> Now off to look at room request suggestions


Congrats!!! Wish me luck for a one bedroom on your exact dates too.  I have enough points but have to wait til Friday to book. Doesn’t look good right now cause there isn’t availability already for Tuesday the 19th. Your paper covered my rock. Lol.


----------



## limace

Good luck! I’m glad I got the two bedroom-otherwise I’d feel like I stole it from you.


----------



## DisneyinPA

Finally got in! After a couple of days at 8am with no luck today was my lucky day. Got a 1  bedroom June 21-25 Thursday-Monday.  Not the days that I wanted but I’ll take it.  Right at the end before the points jump. I still have the 19-23 waitlisted though.


----------



## limace

I’ve added a waitlist for the 18th. 5 nights seems so much better than four


----------



## disland7

How should I fill out my shipping address from Amazon to ship to the hotel? 
MY NAME
1600 S Disneyland Dr
Anaheim, CA 92802
Is that all I need to do?


----------



## Disneycouple99

limace said:


> I’ve added a waitlist for the 18th. 5 nights seems so much better than four


Showing availability now if the waitlist has not grabbed it yet.


----------



## limace

Just grabbed it right before I came here! Weird that waitlist doesn’t catch these-and so glad that stalking pays off. Thanks for looking out for me.


----------



## Disneycouple99

limace said:


> Just grabbed it right before I came here! Weird that waitlist doesn’t catch these-and so glad that stalking pays off. Thanks for looking out for me.


Dis board members need to stick together.


----------



## DisneyDictator

Garthilk said:


> In case people missed it. Seems Disneyland's new hotel is going to shrink the DVC parking area considerably as seen by their model photo.


Wow...The place is a Monster...700 ROOMS.  I wonder if they'll utilize some for DVC?  It looks to me as if Earl of Sandwich, ESPN and Rain Forest are adios...unless they are encompassed into the new resort?


----------



## shaunacb

I was in line behind a DVC management person at the Disneyland Moonlight Magic event Nov 15, and she told me it was confirmed that there would be no DVC as part of the new hotel at Disneyland. Something to do with timeshare beaurocracy in Anaheim I think.  Too bad, but I guess it means VGC will hold its value!


----------



## franandaj

shaunacb said:


> I was in line behind a DVC management person at the Disneyland Moonlight Magic event Nov 15, and she told me it was confirmed that there would be no DVC as part of the new hotel at Disneyland. Something to do with timeshare beaurocracy in Anaheim I think.  Too bad, but I guess it means VGC will hold its value!



That's good and bad news.  Good that I won't have to buy in at a new CA resort, but bad that I won't get to stay there because I'm too cheap to pay to stay!


----------



## MikeRx

shaunacb said:


> I was in line behind a DVC management person at the Disneyland Moonlight Magic event Nov 15, and she told me it was confirmed that there would be no DVC as part of the new hotel at Disneyland. Something to do with timeshare bureaucracy in Anaheim I think.  Too bad, but I guess it means VGC will hold its value!



I'd take this with a grain of salt...If the relationship between Disney and Anaheim returns to normal (currently it's colder than exiled Elsa's Arendelle) I would bet that they would re-think DVC in California. They've purpose built or shoe-horned DVC into every other deluxe property.

Mike


----------



## Nonsuch

MikeRx said:


> I'd take this with a grain of salt...If the relationship between Disney and Anaheim returns to normal (currently it's colder than exiled Elsa's Arendelle) I would bet that they would re-think DVC in California. They've purpose built or shoe-horned DVC into every other deluxe property.


Only a few years ago (when the Disney/Anaheim relationship was not so frosty), a 20 year 70% rebate of hotel Transient Occupancy Tax (TOT) was approved for new 4-diamond hotels.  The new Disney hotel will qualify for this rebate, essentially making construction "free".  This makes me think a DVC component of the new hotel is rather unlikely.

The rough math for this rebate:
$500/night * .17(TOT) * 700(rooms) * 365 (days) * 20(years) * .7(rebate) = $304,045,000


----------



## FireflyTrance

Who else is excited about the Moonlight Magic event for DCA on Nov 15th, 2018? Since we aren't yet in the 11 month booking window I am really hoping to book something at GCV then. I am sure others will have the same idea as me though


----------



## MikeRx

FireflyTrance said:


> Who else is excited about the Moonlight Magic event for DCA on Nov 15th, 2018? Since we aren't yet in the 11 month booking window I am really hoping to book something at GCV then. I am sure others will have the same idea as me though


Yes, yes we do...


----------



## MikeRx

Nonsuch said:


> Only a few years ago (when the Disney/Anaheim relationship was not so frosty), a 20 year 70% rebate of hotel Transient Occupancy Tax (TOT) was approved for new 4-diamond hotels.  The new Disney hotel will qualify for this rebate, essentially making construction "free".  This makes me think a DVC component of the new hotel is rather unlikely.
> 
> The rough math for this rebate:
> $500/night * .17(TOT) * 700(rooms) * 365 (days) * 20(years) * .7(rebate) = $304,045,000



Great point Nonsuch!  We will have to wait and see, all the while enjoying our VGC ownership...


----------



## Jperiod

Checked in today for our first stay on our points!  Boy, those trees have grown!   Our (previously perfect) WoC view is half of what it was 4.5 years ago.  I imagine Disney has no motivation to cut them?  Less competition for those rooms?  Also, they didn't have the same WoC music on the TV so we couldn't watch from inside.  Maybe because it's the holiday version?


----------



## disland7

shaunacb said:


> I was in line behind a DVC management person at the Disneyland Moonlight Magic event Nov 15, and she told me it was confirmed that there would be no DVC as part of the new hotel at Disneyland. Something to do with timeshare beaurocracy in Anaheim I think.  Too bad, but I guess it means VGC will hold its value!


I was at VGC this week and I was discussing with a CM about how I haven’t yet stayed in a studio and she told me to hold out for the new hotel because it would have DVC studios and 1 bedrooms (no 2 bedrooms). But she said it was still in planning stages so it could still change.


----------



## aoconnor

[Deleted - wrong thread]


----------



## cmarsh31

Success! Our first DVC stay will be at VGC in July! Was able to book a studio for the 3 nights we wanted at 7 months! So incredibly excited - surprising the kids at Christmas to tell them (they don't even know we bought DVC yet). Now to study up on room requests (and figure out how to put in a request through MS).


----------



## emmagator

Thursday Nov. 15 2018

Does anyone know what is happening on this date? All unit types completely booked already.


----------



## FireflyTrance

emmagator said:


> Thursday Nov. 15 2018
> 
> Does anyone know what is happening on this date? All unit types completely booked already.



Moonlight Magic at Disneyland


----------



## shaunacb

emmagator said:


> Thursday Nov. 15 2018
> 
> Does anyone know what is happening on this date? All unit types completely booked already.


Yes the DVC Moonlight Magic event.  Info was released a couple of weeks ago.  There is a link on the main DVC webpage if you scroll through after the Add on offer page.  Looks like lots of VGC owners want to go to the event!  (myself included - we booked a 1 bedroom awhile ago)


----------



## MikeRx

We booked a studio at 11 months for Nov 15th apparently seconds ahead of many others who wanted the same.

We have a two wait-lists out there for Feb 17-18th and May 19th (have 18th & 20th booked) and a booked 2 studio reservation for Fall Break in October.  We will be at DLR this Fri-Sun, Jan 12-15th, Feb, May....Too bad these are not DVC, but we only have so many points...

Mike


----------



## DebbieB

disland7 said:


> I was at VGC this week and I was discussing with a CM about how I haven’t yet stayed in a studio and she told me to hold out for the new hotel because it would have DVC studios and 1 bedrooms (no 2 bedrooms). But she said it was still in planning stages so it could still change.



If that's the case, I would expect them to be lockoffs to form 2 bedrooms.


----------



## limace

Ok, just emailed in our room request for our five night stay in a 2 bedroom in June. Was email the right way to do this? And are these still good recommended rooms:

6500, 5500, 5506, 4500, 4506, 3522

Anything else I should be doing now? So excited!


----------



## shaunacb

shaunacb said:


> Yes the DVC Moonlight Magic event.  Info was released a couple of weeks ago.  There is a link on the main DVC webpage if you scroll through after the Add on offer page.  Looks like lots of VGC owners want to go to the event!  (myself included - we booked a 1 bedroom awhile ago)


So it looks like I have to cancel my Nov 10-16, 2018 1-bedroom reservation at VGC, and we won't be able to go to Moonlight Magic this year.  On the RAT it looks like Nov 15 is the only unavailable date.  Let me know if anyone wants to try to pick it up for a Moonlight Magic trip, and we can coordinate my cancel time!


----------



## FireflyTrance

I was wondering if anyone can give me some feedback about the pull down murphy bed in the 1 bedrooms? Would this be comfortable for an adult? Is the bed a standard sized twin bed? Originally I was going to give the pull down bed to my 5 year old daughter. But we are staying with 5 people and my sister wants her own bed. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## CarolynK

FireflyTrance said:


> I was wondering if anyone can give me some feedback about the pull down murphy bed in the 1 bedrooms? Would this be comfortable for an adult? Is the bed a standard sized twin bed? Originally I was going to give the pull down bed to my 5 year old daughter. But we are staying with 5 people and my sister wants her own bed. Thanks for any insight!



Depends on the adult, I'd say. My DD is 5'8", and about 135 pounds, and is comfortable on it. It's basic, but better than an inflatable mattress in her opinion.


----------



## shaunacb

FireflyTrance said:


> I was wondering if anyone can give me some feedback about the pull down murphy bed in the 1 bedrooms? Would this be comfortable for an adult? Is the bed a standard sized twin bed? Originally I was going to give the pull down bed to my 5 year old daughter. But we are staying with 5 people and my sister wants her own bed. Thanks for any insight!


My mom thought the pull down was more comfortable than the pullout sofa.  Seemed like a decent mattress and large enough for a small-medium size adult.


----------



## FireflyTrance

shaunacb said:


> My mom thought the pull down was more comfortable than the pullout sofa.  Seemed like a decent mattress and large enough for a small-medium size adult.



Thanks for the input  My sister is 5'4" so I assume she will be ok with it. I really don't want to change the reservation to a 2 bedroom when we only have 5 people.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

FireflyTrance said:


> Thanks for the input  My sister is 5'4" so I assume she will be ok with it. I really don't want to change the reservation to a 2 bedroom when we only have 5 people.



I'm 5'5" and have slept on it.  If you really stretch your legs will go off the end and it's not very wide but if she's a fairly quiet sleeper it should be fine.  Much more comfortable than the sleeper sofa IMO.


----------



## limace

Timeshare store has a VGC listing for $195 a point-100 points, partly stripped. First listing I’ve noticed since prices increased-wow. Wonder if they’ll get it?


----------



## FireflyTrance

limace said:


> Timeshare store has a VGC listing for $195 a point-100 points, partly stripped. First listing I’ve noticed since prices increased-wow. Wonder if they’ll get it?



The smaller point listings are popular, but I doubt they will get $195. Maybe if it were 50 points.


----------



## limace

I had to grit my teeth to pay $141 pp for 100 points, fully loaded, a few months ago. This eases that pain a little....


----------



## Jperiod

FireflyTrance said:


> I was wondering if anyone can give me some feedback about the pull down murphy bed in the 1 bedrooms? Would this be comfortable for an adult? Is the bed a standard sized twin bed? Originally I was going to give the pull down bed to my 5 year old daughter. But we are staying with 5 people and my sister wants her own bed. Thanks for any insight!


I felt like it was shorter than a typical twin.  So my 7 yo was fine in it and my 6 ft son was on the sofa bed (which was fairly comfortable, he's picky).


----------



## sssteele

DH and I will make our 1st visit to DL in April, and have reserved our DVC unit.  We'll be coming off a cruise, and will have a rental car.  Is parking included at no charge for our length of stay?
Thanks


----------



## LilyJC

sssteele said:


> DH and I will make our 1st visit to DL in April, and have reserved our DVC unit.  We'll be coming off a cruise, and will have a rental car.  Is parking included at no charge for our length of stay?
> Thanks



Self-parking for up to two cars is included if you’re staying on DVC points. Valet is $30/night at this point I believe.


----------



## sssteele

LilyJC said:


> Self-parking for up to two cars is included if you’re staying on DVC points. Valet is $30/night at this point I believe.



Yes, we're booked on points.  Consider ourselves lucky to have gotten our ressie at 7 months.  All our points are at DVC reaorts in Florida.

Guess we have a lot of reading to do in a short time.  No idea how to go about making plans to see, taste, and hear all DL has to offer.  Any suggestions?


----------



## limace

Head on over to the Disneyland boards! They are a wealth of information, and have a great guide for WDW vets visiting DL for the first time-I believed it’s pinned at the top of the board.


----------



## LilyJC

sssteele said:


> Yes, we're booked on points.  Consider ourselves lucky to have gotten our ressie at 7 months.  All our points are at DVC reaorts in Florida.
> 
> Guess we have a lot of reading to do in a short time.  No idea how to go about making plans to see, taste, and hear all DL has to offer.  Any suggestions?



Thankfully DLR is much more chill of an experience than WDW. The Disneyland thread here on the DISboards is a great resource, and even though we’re local, I still really enjoy following Casey at Disneyland Daily on Facebook. She also has a website: disneylanddaily.com. 

You are definitely in for a real treat as VGC is absolutely amazing! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## franandaj

sssteele said:


> Guess we have a lot of reading to do in a short time. No idea how to go about making plans to see, taste, and hear all DL has to offer. Any suggestions?



When in April are you going?

What are your interests? Are you comando park goers, ride junkies? Do you enjoy fine dining, drinks? There are so many different ways to enjoy DLR, my experiences are completely different than many people as i tend to take it more slowly and enjoy a lot more of the adult experiences.


----------



## lwanthony

Just booked a studio for 2 nights in December before our cruise! Super excited to be back. We will miss the one bedroom size, but for 2 nights I just couldn't see using the extra points. 

Can't wait for a little pre-cruise Disney Christmas magic!


----------



## Peter C

Hello everyone!  I haven’t got to stay yet, first trip this June!  I was just wondering, how would the 2 bedrooms be comfort wise fitting a family of 5 and a family of 4?  Would it be spacious enough to be comfortable or would it feel super cramped?  I know it’s a subjective question, but any insight would be appreciated. Kids in family one will be 12,4, and 2. Family 2 will be 5 and 9. Thank you!


----------



## lwanthony

Peter C said:


> Hello everyone!  I haven’t got to stay yet, first trip this June!  I was just wondering, how would the 2 bedrooms be comfort wise fitting a family of 5 and a family of 4?  Would it be spacious enough to be comfortable or would it feel super cramped?  I know it’s a subjective question, but any insight would be appreciated. Kids in family one will be 12,4, and 2. Family 2 will be 5 and 9. Thank you!



It all depends on how much "togetherness" you all are comfortable with. We stayed for a week in a 2bd last Christmas and it was great, but we were a family of 3 and my wife and myself. it felt plenty big for us, but we had 3 fewer children. We did spend almost all of our time together in the main living area, and almost never took advantage of the 2 large bedroom other than to sleep because it was so large.

I think your main issue will be seating, there is a small couch and one nice chair in the living room and that is it, you will need to pull in a couple chairs from the dining area if you all want to sit together and not on the floor.

I do think you will find it big enough as long as you are all "familiar" enough with each other and don't need too much personal space all the time.

hope that helps a little.

-Lane


----------



## nikerbokers

Last week I tried to book October 14-18 in a studio. This will be my first DVC trip since closing on my GVC points. All nights were available except the 15th, which I waitlisted. I also booked 4 days a couple weeks later in the event we don’t get the 15th. 

Anyone know the success rate of waitlist for the VGC studios? I’m also stalking each morning


----------



## Nonsuch

Peter C said:


> Hello everyone!  I haven’t got to stay yet, first trip this June!  I was just wondering, how would the 2 bedrooms be comfort wise fitting a family of 5 and a family of 4?  Would it be spacious enough to be comfortable or would it feel super cramped?  I know it’s a subjective question, but any insight would be appreciated. Kids in family one will be 12,4, and 2. Family 2 will be 5 and 9. Thank you!


Considering the ages of all the kids, you should be comfortable 
The kids will fight over the murphy bed, while the adults will fight over the king bed


----------



## emmagator

Grand Villa Paradise Pier side. Can anyone comment on the noise level coming from the park?


----------



## PortlandFan

You don't hear much with the windows closed during the day ... but you *will* hear all showings of World of Color even with the patio door/windows closed.  My kids slept through it, but one summer I woke up to the last show every single night of our stay.  (We were in 5500)


----------



## Nonsuch

emmagator said:


> Grand Villa Paradise Pier side. Can anyone comment on the noise level coming from the park?


I stayed in that GV in 2011, and don’t recall any noise issues. Our group was all adults and still awake during WOC, or still in the parks.

The real test will be ‘this June, when our guests will bring DD (~18months)


----------



## PasadenaJacket

Last visit we noticed that Pinocchio's workshop is no longer.  I know that VGC offers a nanny service, but has anyone else ideas on how to keep eight to ten year olds occupied while parents enjoy a quiet dinner?

Thanks!


----------



## keaster

Checked in today room 3508 a 1 bedroom here is the view. Not too bad would’ve liked to have been higher


----------



## emmagator

It's a little early, but is anyone going to try to book a stay for opening day of Star Wars Land? I know the date probably won't be announced before the home booking window closes. We may just book a stay and keep our fingers crossed for timing. We'll be able to handle the pandemonium and mayhem. My wife has an affinity for park history, so the provenance of such an event is very tempting to her. It's not every day a new land opens. 
Any guesses as to when the big day will be? Or which month for that matter?


----------



## Jperiod

emmagator said:


> It's a little early, but is anyone going to try to book a stay for opening day of Star Wars Land? I know the date probably won't be announced before the home booking window closes. We may just book a stay and keep our fingers crossed for timing. We'll be able to handle the pandemonium and mayhem. My wife has an affinity for park history, so the provenance of such an event is very tempting to her. It's not every day a new land opens.
> Any guesses as to when the big day will be? Or which month for that matter?



If nothing is announced before, we will be booking for the first weekend of June (right after memorial day), week after labor day, and mid-december.  If it turns out SWL isn't ready by that June trip, we'll cancel and try to squeeze in another in the fall.  We like to go during low crowds, but want to visit at least a few times with our AP.  Based on some previous openings, I'm thinking Memorial Day weekend?

We were thinking of trying to go to WDW in Jan 2020 to see their SWL as well, so my conundrum is do I get a DLR AP this December 2018-Dec 2019 and separate tickets for WDW in 2020?  Or do I get a park hopper this December and a premier AP in June 2019? #firstworlddisneyproblems


----------



## wbl2745

My only concern is that the actual date of opening could change based on any number of factors. We're going to book a room in November, which is when we usually go to Disneyland. It would be fun to be there on opening day, but at this point I just don't know if you can really know when that is for use. As we all know, changing a VGC reservation close to the date is almost impossible. We're going to be there on November 15 this year for the Midnight Madness. I called to get a one-bedroom, which was no problem; however, all of the studios were already gone. We're going to stay until the 19th to catch Mickey's 90th birthday on the 18th. I hope they do something special.


----------



## emmagator

wbl2745 said:


> My only concern is that the actual date of opening could change based on any number of factors. We're going to book a room in November, which is when we usually go to Disneyland. It would be fun to be there on opening day, but at this point I just don't know if you can really know when that is for use. As we all know, changing a VGC reservation close to the date is almost impossible. We're going to be there on November 15 this year for the Midnight Madness. I called to get a one-bedroom, which was no problem; however, all of the studios were already gone. We're going to stay until the 19th to catch Mickey's 90th birthday on the 18th. I hope they do something special.



What a great trip. Midnight Madness sounds really fun. I bet they'll do something special for Mickey's 90th.


----------



## meower13

Hey! sorry not used to DVC in California, seems like availability is pretty low. Do I have any chance of booking a mid week stay 2-3 nights in a studio this September/October (would be trying to rent points) at this point or have I totally missed the boat?


----------



## Jperiod

meower13 said:


> Hey! sorry not used to DVC in California, seems like availability is pretty low. Do I have any chance of booking a mid week stay 2-3 nights in a studio this September/October (would be trying to rent points) at this point or have I totally missed the boat?


Sept would be gone.  I haven't looked, but you might be able to get late Oct if you move ASAP.


----------



## CayBoo

Hey there everyone! I tried searching through this thread, but after an hour of looking I figured I'd just ask. 
So my husband and I will be renting DVC points for the first time and are booked for early October for our Anniversary. I'd love to have a view of Redwood Creek, and know that there are only a handful of studios with a view. Is it possible at all to request or suggest particular villas? And since we're only renting points, would that effect it at all?


----------



## Jperiod

CayBoo said:


> Hey there everyone! I tried searching through this thread, but after an hour of looking I figured I'd just ask.
> So my husband and I will be renting DVC points for the first time and are booked for early October for our Anniversary. I'd love to have a view of Redwood Creek, and know that there are only a handful of studios with a view. Is it possible at all to request or suggest particular villas? And since we're only renting points, would that effect it at all?


The owner has to make the request for you in advance.  Most have the best chance by listing specific room numbers.  See this link: https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...vers-group-2-0.2592085/page-175#post-58099633


----------



## LilyJC

CayBoo said:


> Hey there everyone! I tried searching through this thread, but after an hour of looking I figured I'd just ask.
> So my husband and I will be renting DVC points for the first time and are booked for early October for our Anniversary. I'd love to have a view of Redwood Creek, and know that there are only a handful of studios with a view. Is it possible at all to request or suggest particular villas? And since we're only renting points, would that effect it at all?



As mentioned, the owners will need to put in the request, but you can most definitely list rooms in order of preference. Here’s a link to help although some of the pictures no longer show:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/villas-at-disneys-grand-californian-room-views.2906031/


----------



## CayBoo

Jperiod said:


> The owner has to make the request for you in advance.  Most have the best chance by listing specific room numbers.  See this link: https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...vers-group-2-0.2592085/page-175#post-58099633





LilyJC said:


> As mentioned, the owners will need to put in the request, but you can most definitely list rooms in order of preference. Here’s a link to help although some of the pictures no longer show:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/villas-at-disneys-grand-californian-room-views.2906031/


Thank you both! I'll make sure to email the gentleman we rented our points from.


----------



## keaster

We just had our first visit this month in a 1-bedroom and fell in love! We'd like to go again in August 2019, this time in a 2-bedroom with friends.

We are not owners so would have to book at 7 months out. I'm thinking a dedicated would be easier to get than a lock off due to the small amount of studios? Thoughts?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

keaster said:


> We just had our first visit this month in a 1-bedroom and fell in love! We'd like to go again in August 2019, this time in a 2-bedroom with friends.
> 
> We are not owners so would have to book at 7 months out. I'm thinking a dedicated would be easier to get than a lock off due to the small amount of studios? Thoughts?



Absolutely the dedicated 2BR vs the lock-off.


----------



## PortlandFan

Does anyone have experience with self-parking at VGC? We have a 2-bedroom reserved and our rental car -- my brother is local and will be coming out one night to have dinner with us (not go in the park, just Downtown Disney). Can he use our 2nd parking spot, or does he officially need to be on the list of people staying in the room?


----------



## wbl2745

You have to show a room card to get into the self-parking. You could put him on your room reservation so that he could pick up a card, but it might be easier to meet him at the portico entrance to the Grand Californian, get in the car with him with your room card, and show that card to get into the parking. My recollection is that he doesn't need a card to get out, just to get in.


----------



## Nonsuch

PortlandFan said:


> Does anyone have experience with self-parking at VGC? We have a 2-bedroom reserved and our rental car -- my brother is local and will be coming out one night to have dinner with us (not go in the park, just Downtown Disney). Can he use our 2nd parking spot, or does he officially need to be on the list of people staying in the room?


Your brother will need a room key to enter and exit the GCH self-parking lot. If you are not at your occupancy limit, just add him to your reservation. 

If it’s not convenient to meet your brother when he arrives, he could drive to the front of GCH and get a key issued then self-park


----------



## PortlandFan

Thanks! That should work out well.


----------



## ErnestP

Nonsuch said:


> All VGC rooms have balconies.
> 
> Repost of exterior room numbers:
> 
> Paradise Pier side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redwood Creek side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool side:



Very nice, thank you for this!  Do you have the same layout, but with rooms that face downtown Disney?  (Or do any of the villa's point to downtown Disney?)


----------



## Nonsuch

ErnestP said:


> Very nice, thank you for this!  Do you have the same layout, but with rooms that face downtown Disney?  (Or do any of the villa's point to downtown Disney?)


You're welcome 
The 3 photos show all the villas, none face DTD.


----------



## ErnestP

Nonsuch said:


> You're welcome
> The 3 photos show all the villas, none face DTD.



Got it.  Those must be "regular" non-dvc rooms.


----------



## Disney Dreams

We are planning a one night, two day getaway at VGC.  We are not going into the parks.  What fun things are there to do at the hotel?  Thanks!  Two adults, one toddler.


----------



## wbl2745

Disney Dreams said:


> We are planning a one night, two day getaway at VGC.  We are not going into the parks.  What fun things are there to do at the hotel?  Thanks!  Two adults, one toddler.



There's the pool. If you want to rent a cabana they have treats and a nice place to spend the afternoon. 

They have a tour of the hotel, which if they can, includes some of the really fancy suites. The hotel is really beautiful and interesting.

There's always Downtown Disney with its stores and restaurants too.

Hope this helps!


----------



## AndreAggie

We've got a 2-bedroom booked for 5 nights. I've never thought about a room request.  I think we'd like with closest proximity to the park entrance.  Any suggestions what we should request? Can you see the fireworks from any of the rooms?  Are the pool view villas loud?


----------



## wbl2745

AndreAggie said:


> We've got a 2-bedroom booked for 5 nights. I've never thought about a room request.  I think we'd like with closest proximity to the park entrance.  Any suggestions what we should request? Can you see the fireworks from any of the rooms?  Are the pool view villas loud?



The DVC rooms are all in the same area so there's no real "closest" to the park entrances. You pretty much have to go back to the main lobby and either enter DCA through the entrance next to the Napa Rose, or exit the hotel and go to the Esplanade to get to Disneyland.

I've been looking for a map of the DVC rooms and for some reason can't find it, but you'll have three view choices based on the requested room. There are no "view categories" in your reservation. You'll either face the swimming pool, Redwood Creek Challenge Trail or Paradise Pier, both in DCA. The rooms are fairly well insulated so we haven't ever noticed the noise in any of those locations. 

If you want to see World of Color from your room you need to be on the side of the hotel that faces Paradise Pier and on a high floor. The only problem with that will be that you're to the side of the optimal viewing point and may not get the best view. There's a balcony on the sixth floor available to DVC guests, but it is even further to the side and you can't really see any of the projects. There are trees between VGC and DCA so you have to be on a floor above the trees. 

If you're on the side of DVC that faces the pools you may be able to see some of the higher fireworks at Disneyland; however, you'll have to be on the highest floors. 

When we go to VGC we tend to ask for ground floor rooms. When you're returning to your room, either for a mid-day nap or at the end of the evening, you're tired and don't want to stand around waiting for the elevator. I just want to go to my room. Further, the ground floor rooms have a patio which is larger than the balconies of the rooms on the upper floors. Clearly, each person has their own wants.

Hope you have a good time!


----------



## wbl2745

DVC News has a room finder for the Grand Californian which you can find at https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-grand-californian/roomfinder.


----------



## JENR

We will be leaving Sunday for DGC.  We have a 2 bedroom.  Does anyone know if they have a Keurig for the coffee makers or just standard coffee makers?  Thank you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JENR said:


> We will be leaving Sunday for DGC.  We have a 2 bedroom.  Does anyone know if they have a Keurig for the coffee makers or just standard coffee makers?  Thank you.



All DVC accommodations have the drip coffee makers.  12 cup - flat bottom filter.


----------



## Nonsuch

wbl2745 said:


> ...I've been looking for a map of the DVC rooms and for some reason can't find it...


VGC map is linked in my signature 
I could not find a floor by floor VGC map, so I created one


----------



## Kkb0517

Does anyone have any recent photos of a studio? Have they been renovated like the hotel room?


----------



## Nonsuch

Kkb0517 said:


> Does anyone have any recent photos of a studio? Have they been renovated like the hotel room?


No photos, but the VGC renovation is essentially "soft goods" only.
Beds and sofa-beds are new, other furniture remain the same.
New carpet and drapes, which match the GCH renovation.
Bathroom/vanity areas are unchanged (other than carpet).


----------



## FireflyTrance

Kkb0517 said:


> Does anyone have any recent photos of a studio? Have they been renovated like the hotel room?



They don't look exactly like the hotel rooms. As far as I remember, the hotel rooms have a new citrus tree painted (or wallpapered) on the wall, and the DVC studios don't have that.


----------



## HydroGuy

I found all the good threads here for 1BR by searching for 6502! Thanks @Nonsuch 

So the week we are there PxP is still under construction and WOC is not playing until our final night - and we will be seeing WOC that night. Wondering how the theme park views might be less worthwhile than normal? We are in a 1BR. Should we go for end units like 4514 or 5514? Is there a good place to see photos from those rooms?


----------



## HydroGuy

Another question. We will be checking in early like around 9AM. We will have a 3 year old and want to get to the room as soon as we can. I get that they cannot guarantee anything but what should we expect? A text when the room is ready for us? By 3PM at the latest? Earlier is how likely on average?


----------



## limace

I am going to pay attention to the responses you get to both those questions! We’ve had room requests in for months for our 2 bedroom, but I didn’t think about how construction might make those requests less ideal. And we’d also love to at least check in early on our first day-we’llbe Coming from a vrbo in Balboa Island.


----------



## DennieC

Of all our different trips, it has varied.  We have arrived by 1pm and had our rooms ready, and other times have had to wait until 4pm.  We have noticed, though, that the 1-bedrooms seem to be given to us sooner than the studios or dedicated 2 bedrooms.  But we have never been able to get anything before noon.


----------



## HydroGuy

limace said:


> I am going to pay attention to the responses you get to both those questions! We’ve had room requests in for months for our 2 bedroom, but I didn’t think about how construction might make those requests less ideal. And we’d also love to at least check in early on our first day-we’llbe Coming from a vrbo in Balboa Island.


Oh, so in addition to hanging out at the WOC dessert party we are going to be neighbors too? If I see a large group at GCV with kids that are arguing I think I will know who that is!


----------



## DL_Forever

HydroGuy said:


> Another question. We will be checking in early like around 9AM. We will have a 3 year old and want to get to the room as soon as we can. I get that they cannot guarantee anything but what should we expect? A text when the room is ready for us? By 3PM at the latest? Earlier is how likely on average?


 We've stayed at VGC twice since we bought our contract and check in time doesn't seem important to them.  Both times we've arrived at the hotel around 8 AM.  1st trip, room was not ready until 1 pm.  2nd trip, room was not ready until almost 5 pm!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

HydroGuy said:


> ...So the week we are there PxP is still under construction and WOC is not playing until our final night - and we will be seeing WOC that night. Wondering how the theme park views might be less worthwhile than normal? We are in a 1BR. Should we go for end units like 4514 or 5514? Is there a good place to see photos from those rooms?


The PxP (using your abbreviation) view will be more "interesting" with park lights and sounds (when door is open).  5514 is very quiet, perhaps the most peaceful room in the hotel.

Views from 5514:
inside window:
 

balcony looking left:
 

balcony looking right:
 

balcony looking down:
 


HydroGuy said:


> ...We will have a 3 year old and want to get to the room as soon as we can. I get that they cannot guarantee anything but what should we expect? A text when the room is ready for us? By 3PM at the latest? Earlier is how likely on average?


You will receive a text or phone call (your preference) when your villa is ready.
While checking in, ask for the best phone number to call.  When we have needed the room early, I call every hour -- sometimes the room is ready although we never received a text.

We usually stay in a 1BR. The official checkin time for VGC is 4PM (GCH is 3PM) and often that time is missed.
We feel lucky if the villa is available at noon, generally it's close to 4PM.  6PM a few times


----------



## bluecruiser

Last December I was in a 1BR 3 floors below the room in nonsuch's post - room 2514. Being lower, my view was mostly trees, and just like the rooms above it, it was very quiet. I only took 1 picture, straight out the main window.


----------



## Doingitagain

We were unable to get VGC and are using points to stay in the hotel June 25-28.  Any suggestions for a first time visitor? What entrance do you use for EMH at DL and at DCA?
Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HydroGuy said:


> Another question. We will be checking in early like around 9AM. We will have a 3 year old and want to get to the room as soon as we can. I get that they cannot guarantee anything but what should we expect? A text when the room is ready for us? By 3PM at the latest? Earlier is how likely on average?



We have had luck a couple of times with getting our room early afternoon but it's much more consistent to get it at 4-4:30PM.


----------



## boiseflyfisher

HydroGuy said:


> Another question. We will be checking in early like around 9AM. We will have a 3 year old and want to get to the room as soon as we can. I get that they cannot guarantee anything but what should we expect? A text when the room is ready for us? By 3PM at the latest? Earlier is how likely on average?


 As to what to expect, expect that you won't get your room until 4pm.  In all of our stays there, I would say that 75% of the time we got our room at 4pm or after.  If you get in earlier, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## limace

Is there any point then in trying to get over early to check in? We will be staying at balboa island the two nights before-I’d thought if heading over first thing Monday morning to check in. Any thought of whether it increases odds of getting one of my room requests or earlier room availability? Or just as effective to wait til afternoon?


----------



## franandaj

limace said:


> Is there any point then in trying to get over early to check in? We will be staying at balboa island the two nights before-I’d thought if heading over first thing Monday morning to check in. Any thought of whether it increases odds of getting one of my room requests or earlier room availability? Or just as effective to wait til afternoon?



If you're planning on going in the parks you can take advantage of EMH, but otherwise I don't think it makes a difference.


----------



## Nonsuch

limace said:


> Is there any point then in trying to get over early to check in? We will be staying at balboa island the two nights before-I’d thought if heading over first thing Monday morning to check in. Any thought of whether it increases odds of getting one of my room requests or earlier room availability? Or just as effective to wait til afternoon?


Checking in early can help with room requests.  Although the CM will not tell you, the check in form shows your room number.  If you don't like the initial assignment, you can request a change.  Once checked in (even if it is not ready), your room assignment is essentially "locked" -- preventing guests checking in later from changing your room assignment.

We would often visit relatives in Sherman Oaks prior to VGC stays, and would check in prior to 7AM (depart Sherman Oaks before 6AM to avoid rush hour traffic).  We were able to change our room assignment many times when checking in early.


----------



## mickeymomtx

We just stayed in a studio and although we arrived at 11:00 or so our room was not ready until 5:30. Unfortunately the young cast member at the front desk told us it would be ready at 3 pm. We were not very happy campers when we went back around 4 and found out we would have to change clothes in the public restroom before our dinner at blue bayou. Don’t count on an early check in.


----------



## Nonsuch

mickeymomtx said:


> ...our room was not ready until 5:30. Unfortunately the young cast member at the front desk told us it would be ready at 3 pm...


Front desk CMs likely don't know when a particular room will be ready, and always just say 3PM (although for VGC they should have said 4PM).


----------



## Jperiod

Any speculative thoughts about booking for Star Wars Land from my fellow owners?  I'm reeeeally hoping for a memorial day opening weekend.  We had planned to book a few days starting May 30th.  I have 45 banked points that will need to be used by June 1.  We plan to book another few days in Sept in case we miss the opening.  But I'm on the fence about keeping the May reservation for myself or renting out the points if we find out it won't be open.  I don't really want to pay the high summer point rates for July and Aug.  I suppose I could book a weekend before the rate change in June.   I hate not knowing and just blindly trying to book.


----------



## Nonsuch

Jperiod said:


> Any speculative thoughts about booking for Star Wars Land from my fellow owners?  I'm reeeeally hoping for a memorial day opening weekend.  We had planned to book a few days starting May 30th.  I have 45 banked points that will need to be used by June 1.  We plan to book another few days in Sept in case we miss the opening.  But I'm on the fence about keeping the May reservation for myself or renting out the points if we find out it won't be open.  I don't really want to pay the high summer point rates for July and Aug.  I suppose I could book a weekend before the rate change in June.   I hate not knowing and just blindly trying to book.


I'm also considering booking Memorial Day for SWGE grand opening, but this will be difficult to cancel with my June use year.  D23 Expo is in August, so I might wait to visit SWGE until then.


----------



## Jperiod

Nonsuch said:


> I'm also considering booking Memorial Day for SWGE grand opening, but this will be difficult to cancel with my June use year.  D23 Expo is in August, so I might wait to visit SWGE until then.


If you can spare the points (or they're expiring), you should be able to rent out the reservation fairly well.  I was having trouble renting my extra VGC points 11-7 months out (and everyone wants studios within 7 months!) so I just booked a memorial day weekend studio and was able to get a premium for it only a few months ago.


----------



## HydroGuy

We have 4 nights at GCV in a few weeks and with a 3 year old will make good use of the in-room laundry. Do we need to provide our own detergent?


----------



## Peter C

HydroGuy said:


> We have 4 nights at GCV in a few weeks and with a 3 year old will make good use of the in-room laundry. Do we need to provide our own detergent?


Pretty sure I remember people saying to bring your own.


----------



## limace

I believe they provide just enough for a load or two: http://allears.net/acc/dvc12bvamenities.htm


----------



## keaster

HydroGuy said:


> We have 4 nights at GCV in a few weeks and with a 3 year old will make good use of the in-room laundry. Do we need to provide our own detergent?



For any DVC stay I always bring a little container of the pod laundry detergent and some dryer sheets.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HydroGuy said:


> We have 4 nights at GCV in a few weeks and with a 3 year old will make good use of the in-room laundry. Do we need to provide our own detergent?



There should be 1 convenience size box of detergent in the room and sometimes they end up leaving 2 but that's not to be counted on.  If you don't want to bring some and need more you can purchase from housekeeping or the dispenser down in the laundry room on the 1st floor.


----------



## franandaj

keaster said:


> For any DVC stay I always bring a little container of the pod laundry detergent and some dryer sheets.



Me too. In fact I brought some on our last trip to KC because laundry happens!


----------



## limace

Jperiod said:


> Any speculative thoughts about booking for Star Wars Land from my fellow owners?  I'm reeeeally hoping for a memorial day opening weekend.  We had planned to book a few days starting May 30th.  I have 45 banked points that will need to be used by June 1.  We plan to book another few days in Sept in case we miss the opening.  But I'm on the fence about keeping the May reservation for myself or renting out the points if we find out it won't be open.  I don't really want to pay the high summer point rates for July and Aug.  I suppose I could book a weekend before the rate change in June.   I hate not knowing and just blindly trying to book.



The buzz on the Disneyland board, based on new info about block out dates for APs, is for a late June opening....


----------



## limace

Has anyone stayed while WOC has been dark? I requested my room based on earlier posts in this thread, based on Park views, but I’m wondering if the view is disappointing with WOC down and construction. Any experiences with it? We will be in a 2 bedroom.


----------



## AndreAggie

We stayed in room 5506 last week.  Didn't put in a room request, but this room was GREAT!  We could see the Paint the Night parade from the room.  Now, obviously it's much better in the parks, but it was neat to see.  Here's the view of the park at night.


----------



## Peter C

Anyone ever use the pack and plays that are in the rooms?  Are they decent and in good shape?


----------



## disland7

Peter C said:


> Anyone ever use the pack and plays that are in the rooms?  Are they decent and in good shape?


We have used them the past few years and they are standard Graco pack and plays and in good condition.


----------



## Peter C

disland7 said:


> We have used them the past few years and they are standard Graco pack and plays and in good condition.



Thank you very much!  One less thing to try and jam in our car for our journey next week!


----------



## Nonsuch

disland7 said:


> We have used them the past few years and they are standard Graco pack and plays and in good condition.


Cribs are also available


----------



## Peter C

Nonsuch said:


> Cribs are also available
> View attachment 327586


Wow that will make my life a lot easier. Thank you very much, I had no idea


----------



## Chause

I am posting this in hopes that my new VGC neighbors will be able to help me out (it feels pretty good to say that, I have to admit ).  We just bought a contract and will close late july/early august at the latest. Our contract has banked points from 2017 that will expire next June.  We already had a trip booked for the end of October before we decided to buy, so are kind of stuck.  I really don't want to sell the points and would much rather use them. My family is holding on to hope that there is/will be something available when our points are loaded in August. I however am more realistic as this will be in the 2-3 month out booking window.  But before I tell them to put that idea to bed, I thought id see if one of our new neighbors (yep, still feels pretty good ) would be able to check on the system for me and see if there is currently anything available.  Arrive 10/21, Depart 10/24. We need a 2 bedroom villa, which is the only reason there may be a chance. If there is already nothing available then I  can break it to them softly. If anyone can help me out I would appreciate it, either post here or PM me. Thanks!!


----------



## Nonsuch

Chause said:


> ...Arrive 10/21, Depart 10/24. We need a 2 bedroom villa...


----------



## AndreAggie

Chause said:


> I am posting this in hopes that my new VGC neighbors will be able to help me out (it feels pretty good to say that, I have to admit ).  We just bought a contract and will close late july/early august at the latest. Our contract has banked points from 2017 that will expire next June.  We already had a trip booked for the end of October before we decided to buy, so are kind of stuck.  I really don't want to sell the points and would much rather use them. My family is holding on to hope that there is/will be something available when our points are loaded in August. I however am more realistic as this will be in the 2-3 month out booking window.  But before I tell them to put that idea to bed, I thought id see if one of our new neighbors (yep, still feels pretty good ) would be able to check on the system for me and see if there is currently anything available.  Arrive 10/21, Depart 10/24. We need a 2 bedroom villa, which is the only reason there may be a chance. If there is already nothing available then I  can break it to them softly. If anyone can help me out I would appreciate it, either post here or PM me. Thanks!!



There's nothing available....not even partial dates.  Sorry!


----------



## Chause

That’s what I had figured. Thanks for looking though! I really appreciate it.


----------



## bluecruiser

I see your question has already been answered, but I just wanted to say:

Welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## adelaster

.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

adelaster said:


> Sorry to inconvenience someone- but can anyone check studio availability from 11/25-11/28? Considering trying to come up with more $$, rent points, and cancel my hotel reservation to stay- but I figure it's long ago booked full.
> 
> Thanks!



The DIS boards does not want people asking about or checking on availability.

FWIW - VGC studios, 1BR's and usually 2BR's and GV's book up completely at 7 months.  Anything that opens up after that is just a cancellation and usually doesn't sit around long at all.  If you ever want to rent there you need to do so during the 11-7 month window or else run across someone who has a last minute trip they are pulling out of and is trying to rent it out.


----------



## adelaster

.


----------



## shaunacb

We are booked for May 2019, I and see that two of our days at VGC are now Grad Nites (dates just released today).  I know that the crowds will be heavier those days, especially in the evenings.  What about room requests?  We do 1 bedrooms and request WOC/theme park view (6502, 5502, 5508, etc)... Will it be super loud in those DCA view rooms on Grad Nite?  Would a pool view request be better, and if so, what specific 1 bedroom room numbers do you recommend I should request?


----------



## apple9117

Geez rooms here go fast...


----------



## mort1331

Hello, I will first say that I did not look thru all 186 pages for my info I am looking for. We are heading down for our first visit end of August. Cannot believe that I was able to get 6 nights at 7months out for a studio.Very lucky.
As for the coffee maker in the studios, still the same as WDW or have they switched to kuerigs?
Thanks look forward to enjoy your home.
Also I see that studios end in 04,09,10,16.   10s look like a corner with not much of a view. for park view is 04s or 16 better?
Thanks


----------



## Peter C

Just got unpacked and settled in our room for our first ever VGC stay in a 1br. I must say, it’s quite a breathtaking place!  Now to get all the kids settled for a day at the parks tomorrow.


----------



## limace

We will be there tomorrow for our first time! So excited.


----------



## Nonsuch

shaunacb said:


> ...We do 1 bedrooms and request WOC/theme park view (6502, 5502, 5508, etc)... Will it be super loud in those DCA view rooms on Grad Nite? ...


Grad Nites do not create a noise issue for VGC.

Several times I have only remembered it was a Grad Nite after noticing guests still riding Goofy's Sky School, most recently this past Saturday (June 9).

There is usually music (dance party) in the Hollywood area, which cannot be seen or heard from VGC


----------



## Nonsuch

mort1331 said:


> ...Cannot believe that I was able to get 6 nights at 7months out for a studio.Very lucky.


Very Lucky 


mort1331 said:


> ...As for the coffee maker in the studios, still the same as WDW or have they switched to kuerigs?


There are 12-cup Mr Coffee drip coffee makers (flat bottom basket filter) in all villas, no reports of any changes.


mort1331 said:


> ...Also I see that studios end in 04,09,10,16.   10s look like a corner with not much of a view. for park view is 04s or 16 better?


x510 are in a corner, but still have a decent park view.
x504 are the best park view, with 6504 having one of the best views at GCH.
x516 face redwood creek and are very quiet, but mostly a view of trees.


----------



## Jperiod

Nonsuch said:


> Grad Nites do not create a noise issue for VGC.
> 
> Several times I have only remembered it was a Grad Nite after noticing guests still riding Goofy's Sky School, most recently this past Saturday (June 9).
> 
> There is usually music (dance party) in the Hollywood area, which cannot be seen or heard from VGC



I agree.  As long as the door is shut, the only things we ever hear are the fireworks.


----------



## Peter C

A big thank you to @Nonsuch for all the info on this thread. It’s been a really big help planning!  Put the kids down early tonight in preparation for their first day in the parks and my wife and I still got to see the Paint the Night parade from our balcony in x508. It was pretty awesome!


----------



## Nonsuch

Peter C said:


> A big thank you to @Nonsuch for all the info on this thread. It’s been a really big help planning!  Put the kids down early tonight in preparation for their first day in the parks and my wife and I still got to see the Paint the Night parade from our balcony in x508. It was pretty awesome!


You’re Welcome Home 
(like “before and after” on Wheel)

I’m home from a GV visit last week, more details soon. 
PTN rehearsals ran overnight early Friday (2AM and again later), which made me hope something might be added. Friday night performance seemed unchanged, so likely just a rehearsal.


----------



## franandaj

Nonsuch said:


> PTN rehearsals ran overnight early Friday (2AM and again later), which made me hope something might be added.



There is supposed to be a new float added when Pixar Pier opens. Thank you for reminding me of that, we need to go out and see it with the new float.


----------



## pineapplepalms

Peter C said:


> Just got unpacked and settled in our room for our first ever VGC stay in a 1br. I must say, it’s quite a breathtaking place!  Now to get all the kids settled for a day at the parks tomorrow.



We just got back from our first stay there in a 1BR over the weekend! We've stayed in the studios before and they were great, but I have to say it was fantastic to have the extra full bathroom and the Murphy bed for our 2 year old. Have fun and enjoy all the Pixar Fest food offerings! We enjoyed the cheeseburger pizza, green miso pesto pasta, and alien macaron at Pizza Planet.


----------



## sleepydog25

Nonsuch said:


> You’re Welcome Home
> (like “before and after” on Wheel)
> 
> I’m home from a GV visit last week, more details soon.
> PTN rehearsals ran overnight early Friday (2AM and again later), which made me hope something might be added. Friday night performance seemed unchanged, so likely just a rehearsal.


Just returned from a 5-night stay at DL. We were unable to book five straight nights in any category at 7 months out, but we managed to snag the first two nights in a 1BR, then a one-night stay at DLH (OOP), before ending in a GV the last two nights.  What a marvelous trip!  We watched PTN twice in the park and then caught most of it the last night (Thursday) from the viewing area on the top floor. From the night before, they had added a new Incredibles float. Mr and Mrs Incredible at the front and Frozone on top--they even tossed in a few bars of The Incredibles theme song at one point. Second trip to DL the past few years, the first at VGC. Superb. . .with one exception: of course, all the Pixar Pier stuff was closed except for the CM/media day on Thursday. We could see the coaster running and ferris wheel spinning with people on them.  Sigh.


----------



## DebbieB

apple9117 said:


> Geez rooms here go fast...



For the fun of it, I checked.  The only night a studio is available for the rest of the year is August 28th.


----------



## Disney_Alli

My husband and I are headed to DL and VGC for the third year in a row in September and are taking with us a friend of mine who's never been and a friend of hers who I believe has been a couple times. We were able to get 4 nights in a one-bedroom using our Boulder Ridge points via some waitlists and a couple nights booked at 7 months from September 18-27 (VGC 19-23) and I get to go to my first ever Halloween Party on the 24th! We're very excited! I just put in requests for park view villas. Our first stay was in the DA Studio, our next trip we spend one night in a one bedroom and then moved to the studio next door with partial views of the parks. Hoping we get lucky again!


----------



## Markolodeon

Has anyone used Amazon Prime Now to have snacks and beverages delivered to GCH? If yes did it work ok?


----------



## bluecruiser

Markolodeon said:


> Has anyone used Amazon Prime Now to have snacks and beverages delivered to GCH? If yes did it work ok?


I used them on my trip last December. Everything worked out great, I'll use them again next time.


----------



## cmwade77

We have used Prime Now, they deliver to Bell Services, who can refrigerate things as well (we found this out when leaving and had left overs). Just call bell services after you get the notice it was delivered and ask them to bring it to your room (you must be present for them to deliver).

We own at Grand Californian and live about 13 miles away, so often when we stay we have left overs to take home, not usually a big deal, but the last trip we ended up getting free breakfast due to a room issue, so we we're taking extra time and it was actually an issue this time.


----------



## matheke

We went to DL for my 45th, 50th and have now decided to go for my 60th birthday in February. We just snagged a 1 bedroom on points for 5 days and are looking forward to this trip. The first 2 trips we stayed at GC so are familiar with the exits to DD and DCA.


----------



## bcwife76

Hoping to snag a 1bedroom for 2 nights at the end of March after we wrap up a 5 night Baja cruise on the Wonder. Right now the RAT shows wide availability for March for 1 bedroom (a bit less availability for a studio) so I'm hoping my chances are good at the 7 month mark (Aug 29th for me). Am I charmingly naive or just plain silly for thinking I'll get this?  We stayed at the Grand Dec 2017 (right before we became DVC members) and fell in love with it.


----------



## limace

I think it might be challenging-that week is spring break for many of us. Good luck!


----------



## bcwife76

limace said:


> I think it might be challenging-that week is spring break for many of us. Good luck!



Yeah I know, it's Spring Break for us too (we get two weeks and this is the very end of our second week) which is why we are doing the cruise. It's certainly not make or break if we don't stay at the Grand, we aren't even going to the parks this trip. If I can't the Grand then we will most likely spend some more time in San Diego (the cruise is round trip from there) before heading back to LAX for our flight (much cheaper for us to fly to LAX and then train/drive down to SD). Sorry didn't mean to ramble on ;-) Guess I'll just hope for a little bit of pixie dust and see what happens the closer I get to my 7 month window.


----------



## limace

If you aren’t doing the parks, I’d skip the Grand personally-and I own there and love it. Perhaps splurge on the Hotel Del Coronado in SD instead?


----------



## bcwife76

limace said:


> If you aren’t doing the parks, I’d skip the Grand personally-and I own there and love it. Perhaps splurge on the Hotel Del Coronado in SD instead?


 That's a really good idea! We have some banked points that expire Aug 31/19 that we have no other time to use (due to other trips being booked and points already allotted lol) which is why I thought a couple of nights at the Grand would 'kill' those points. But I could rent those points and use the cash in San Diego instead ;-)


----------



## gortman65

Can anyone who's recently stayed at VGC comment on the current self-parking situation for DVC members?  Looks like a large portion of the lot across the street between PPH and DLH is being used to stage construction equipment and materials for the new hotel.  If what remains of the lot is full, is there overflow parking provided somewhere else?

Thanks!


----------



## msteddom

gortman65 said:


> Can anyone who's recently stayed at VGC comment on the current self-parking situation for DVC members?  Looks like a large portion of the lot across the street between PPH and DLH is being used to stage construction equipment and materials for the new hotel.  If what remains of the lot is full, is there overflow parking provided somewhere else?
> 
> Thanks!


I think the parking structure at PPH is being used.


----------



## cmarsh31

Just got back from our first stay at VGC - room was gorgeous, resort was gorgeous, sofa bed was like a board... definitely NOT good, and shower had serious temperature issues during the day (it was fine at 6am, which made me doubt it was the shower itself...). Room was huge though and super convenient to the pool (1st floor).

Disneyland Express couldn't drop off at GC, had to go to Paradise Pier Hotel and walk (or be shuttled) over due to construction. On reverse trip, PPH to LAX... Disneyland Express never showed! Multiple parties stranded. Ended up taking a cab and am now dealing with DE to try to get my $ back. Definitely a headache we didn't need!


----------



## stinksmom

We will be staying at GCV for the first time in about a week.  I tried to search this thread for my answer, but there is a lot of info on here!   Is online check in available for GCV?  We are used to checking in online and making room requests online as our home resorts are at Disney World. Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

stinksmom said:


> ...Is online check in available for GCV?  We are used to checking in online and making room requests online as our home resorts are at Disney World.


There is no online check in. 

Send your villa requests to DVC member services, in advance. 
My preference is to send the email through the DVC site.


----------



## Peter C

Weird question here. When we were there last month my 3 year old daughter used a swim vest they had at the pool as it worked really well!  I didn’t think to look at the brand though, can anyone find out what it is?  Thank you very much!


----------



## gortman65

VGC coffee maker question: do the studios still have drip coffee makers or has Disney switched over to Keurigs?

Thanks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gortman65 said:


> VGC coffee maker question: do the studios still have drip coffee makers or has Disney switched over to Keurigs?
> 
> Thanks.



Drip.  All DVC is drip coffee makers.  Flat bottom filters.


----------



## gortman65

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Drip.  All DVC is drip coffee makers.  Flat bottom filters.


Thanks for the quick confirmation.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Drip.  All DVC is drip coffee makers.  Flat bottom filters.


Yep, even the GVs. . .


----------



## Peter C

Anyone getting reservations made for June in anticipation of Star Wars land?  Just booked the 16th-23rd. Figure it’ll give us a decent chance!


----------



## limace

Peter C said:


> Anyone getting reservations made for June in anticipation of Star Wars land?  Just booked the 16th-23rd. Figure it’ll give us a decent chance!


I’ve been contemplating that myself...


----------



## to be tink

I was wondering if there are laundry facilities available for the studios?  Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

to be tink said:


> I was wondering if there are laundry facilities available for the studios?


A small laundry room is on the first floor near the VGC elevators (a short zig-zag through a few hallways).
There are 2 washers and 4 dryers 
This laundry room is usually not locked.  The seldom used barbecue patio is nearby (if you plan on waiting).

There is also large laundry room on the second floor near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose.
There are 6 washers and 11 dryers
This laundry room requires a room key to access.


----------



## to be tink

Nonsuch said:


> A small laundry room is on the first floor near the VGC elevators (a short zig-zag through a few hallways).
> There are 2 washers and 4 dryers
> This laundry room is usually not locked.  The seldom used barbecue patio is nearby (if you plan on waiting).
> 
> There is also large laundry room on the second floor near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose.
> There are 6 washers and 11 dryers
> This laundry room requires a room key to access.



Thank you!!


----------



## LAX

What type of room requests, if any, should be made (for a 1-bedroom if it matters)?

LAX


----------



## Nonsuch

LAX said:


> What type of room requests, if any, should be made (for a 1-bedroom if it matters)?


Assuming you want a World of Color (and Pixar Pier) view:
6502 (6th floor)
5508 (slightly better angle to WOC than x502)
5502, 4508, 4502, 3508, 3502
5514 (no WOC view, facing Redwood Creek, very quiet)
4514, 3514

Search this thread for "6502" for other view recommendations...


----------



## Garthilk

I'm hoping someone can clarify some information for me. It was my previous understanding that some of our dues for VGC were and are being spent on parking lot maintenance for our parking across the street. If my understanding is correct, my concern I guess is, I've noticed an increased usage of the parking lot by other entities related to other Disney construction projects. My question is, several fold.

1) should members be responsible for maintenance related to damage caused by other entities using this space?
2) if our property interests are being used by another entity shouldn't they pay for the usage?
3) I've noticed in the mock ups that our parking area is going to be shrunk significantly, how will our dues be effected?


----------



## Nonsuch

Garthilk said:


> ...It was my previous understanding that some of our dues for VGC were and are being spent on parking lot maintenance for our parking across the street...


Interesting topic.  Perhaps the annual dues statement will have some details, although it seems rather light of specifics.

Is free self-parking a "recorded" benefit or just a "perk"?
I consider it a "perk" which could be changed or eliminated, just as free valet parking at other DVC properties was eliminated.


----------



## gortman65

Nonsuch said:


> A small laundry room is on the first floor near the VGC elevators (a short zig-zag through a few hallways).
> There are 2 washers and 4 dryers
> This laundry room is usually not locked.  The seldom used barbecue patio is nearby (if you plan on waiting).
> 
> There is also large laundry room on the second floor near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose.
> There are 6 washers and 11 dryers
> This laundry room requires a room key to access.



Does the 1st floor laundry room still have complimentary detergent and dryer sheets?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nonsuch said:


> Interesting topic.  Perhaps the annual dues statement will have some details, although it seems rather light of specifics.
> 
> Is free self-parking a "recorded" benefit or just a "perk"?
> I consider it a "perk" which could be changed or eliminated, just as free valet parking at other DVC properties was eliminated.



Parking lot maintenance is paid for out of dues which makes it more than a perk.  

As far as part of the lot being used for construction remember that VGC is a tiny, tiny part of the hotel and the maintenance should be in proportion.  If there isn't a parking spot when a VGC guest arrives and something is not found for free parking then there could be a complaint but I'd not consider it something out of line unless that were to happen.


----------



## lephelps

Hoping someone can help with a quick question regarding VGC studio fridges...can they fit a gallon-size milk jug and, if yes, does it require sacrificing all shelving, some, or none? I've found some info saying that only a 1/2 gallon would fit in the door but have had no luck searching multiple forums to find current info (aka, not info on fridges from 5+ years ago) on capacity for the fridges currently in the studios. We're heading for our first stay at VGC next week and I'm putting together our grocery order for the breakfast foods and snacks we don't plan to bring with us and the last thing I want is to find out our main cold storage item won't fit. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DenLo

lephelps said:


> Hoping someone can help with a quick question regarding VGC studio fridges...can they fit a gallon-size milk jug and, if yes, does it require sacrificing all shelving, some, or none? I've found some info saying that only a 1/2 gallon would fit in the door but have had no luck searching multiple forums to find current info (aka, not info on fridges from 5+ years ago) on capacity for the fridges currently in the studios. We're heading for our first stay at VGC next week and I'm putting together our grocery order for the breakfast foods and snacks we don't plan to bring with us and the last thing I want is to find out our main cold storage item won't fit.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Definitely only a half gallon sized bottle on the door.  If you remove the bottom shelf you can place a gallon of milk which will take up half the floor space.  See the following link for a photo of the studio refrigerator at VGF.http://allears.net/acc/grand-floridian-villas/grand-floridian-studio-1110-10.jpg


----------



## lephelps

DenLo said:


> Definitely only a half gallon sized bottle on the door.  If you remove the bottom shelf you can place a gallon of milk which will take up half the floor space.  See the following link for a photo of the studio refrigerator at VGF.http://allears.net/acc/grand-floridian-villas/grand-floridian-studio-1110-10.jpg



Thanks for the info, DenLo.  In researching the Grand Californian for this trip I could find plenty of info on the refurbed regular rooms and was hoping that the smaller, cooler-like fridge they put in those rooms and that looks like it holds very little wasn't something they also rolled out to the DVC studios.


----------



## noisycricket

Just subscribed to this (huge-ormus) thread. Good to be here. Soon to be owner of points, buying on the resale market. I'd rented earlier in the year and stopped by DVC hoping to buy VGC points direct (can you tell I'm an old noob?). Anyway, put in an offer and it was accepted so I'm going through all the paperwork steps. Nice place you got here!


----------



## Amw1064

Not really DVC related but we were able to stay 5 nights at the VGC this past summer.  After hundreds of visits to WDW (we live in Florida) we finally made the trip to Disneyland and thanks to DVC were able to stay at VGC.  We absolutely loved it and the parks as well.  My daughter made a video which shows how much fun we had. One thing they did at the pool was passed out desserts FOR FREE!!!!  Is that normal?  We were so surprised.  Cupcakes one day and some sort of rasberry tart or something.  ( I missed getting one but daughter was describing)   Loved everything about the hotel.


----------



## sleepydog25

Amw1064 said:


> Not really DVC related but we were able to stay 5 nights at the VGC this past summer.  After hundreds of visits to WDW (we live in Florida) we finally made the trip to Disneyland and thanks to DVC were able to stay at VGC.  We absolutely loved it and the parks as well.  My daughter made a video which shows how much fun we had. One thing they did at the pool was passed out desserts FOR FREE!!!!  Is that normal?  We were so surprised.  Cupcakes one day and some sort of rasberry tart or something.  ( I missed getting one but daughter was describing)   Loved everything about the hotel.


Thanks for the vlog! We were just there in mid-June, so we missed out on the new Pixar Pier and WOC. It was my DD's first trip to the Land, as well, and she loved it. I would have to say, despite my dozens of trips to WDW, that the two CA parks are better than any two World parks. Now, it's tough to be WDW as a _destination, _but DL's two parks are exceptional and so much more intimate. Thanks for reviving my memories.


----------



## Amw1064

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks for the vlog! We were just there in mid-June, so we missed out on the new Pixar Pier and WOC. It was my DD's first trip to the Land, as well, and she loved it. I would have to say, despite my dozens of trips to WDW, that the two CA parks are better than any two World parks. Now, it's tough to be WDW as a _destination, _but DL's two parks are exceptional and so much more intimate. Thanks for reviving my memories.


We missed Pixar Pier as well. We were there early June.  We were at Magic Kingdom the other day and my daughter said, "I miss Disneyland".


----------



## sleepydog25

Amw1064 said:


> We missed Pixar Pier as well. We were there early June.  We were at Magic Kingdom the other day and my daughter said, "I miss Disneyland".


We literally left the day of the special event where you could buy a ticket to get in, enjoy food/drink, and have the run of Pixar Pier for the night. We thought about doing that event, but the tickets were $299. . .per person! The closest we came to Pixar Pier was our last night and they introduced The Incredibles characters in a new float for the Paint the Night parade (which we enjoyed immensely).


----------



## Chause

As a resale buyer, do you qualify for the membership extra activities like the power walk in the park or the behind the scenes tour of Soarin over California? All I ever hear people talk about is not getting the 10% discount or staying at concierge properties, but ive never heard this mentioned specifically.  Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

Chause said:


> As a resale buyer, do you qualify for the membership extra activities like the power walk in the park or the behind the scenes tour of Soarin over California?...


Power walk is open to all DLR hotel guests, which includes VGC. 
VGC guests receive the same treatment and benefits as GCH guests. 
A few differences:

No daily housekeeping (like all DVC)
Advance view requests must be made through DVC Member Services
Concierge lounge cannot be added
The Soarin Tour is booked (by phone only) with DVC Member Services — you might want to call directly


----------



## noisycricket

Chause said:


> As a resale buyer, do you qualify for the membership extra activities like the power walk in the park or the behind the scenes tour of Soarin over California? All I ever hear people talk about is not getting the 10% discount or staying at concierge properties, but ive never heard this mentioned specifically.  Thanks!



We've rented points at VGC and have been able to apply the 10% discount at some of the restaurants in DD, without having to show a DVC card. We did pay with our VGC room cards, so maybe they were still cross checking (?)


----------



## bcwife76

My 7 month window for the end of March opened this morning and I snagged a 1 bedroom for two nights after our Disney Wonder cruise. *happy dance*


----------



## DebbieB

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Parking lot maintenance is paid for out of dues which makes it more than a perk.
> 
> As far as part of the lot being used for construction remember that VGC is a tiny, tiny part of the hotel and the maintenance should be in proportion.  If there isn't a parking spot when a VGC guest arrives and something is not found for free parking then there could be a complaint but I'd not consider it something out of line unless that were to happen.



I would think you could use the PP garage.   I believe it exits through the same gate as the surface lot.


----------



## gortman65

Anyone who has recently stayed at VGC and done self parking - is the lot still partially filled with construction supplies and equipment for the postponed new hotel? If so, where are VGC guests parking these days?

Thanks!


----------



## sparkhill

gortman65 said:


> Anyone who has recently stayed at VGC and done self parking - is the lot still partially filled with construction supplies and equipment for the postponed new hotel? If so, where are VGC guests parking these days?



We were there last week and the regular self-parking lot was without construction equipment and had plenty of open parking spaces.  

You probably already know so this is for others who discover the thread.... you can pull into the hotel and to the left of the temporary valet, park in the “20 minute parking” to unload and grab your room key.  To get to the parking lot, take the small service road back to the entrance and drive straight across to the parking lot through the stop light. If you ever take the VGC exit and turn right on Disneyland Dr, you will be sorry because there is not place to turn back around.


----------



## gortman65

sparkhill said:


> We were there last week and the regular self-parking lot was without construction equipment and had plenty of open parking spaces.
> 
> You probably already know so this is for others who discover the thread.... you can pull into the hotel and to the left of the temporary valet, park in the “20 minute parking” to unload and grab your room key.  To get to the parking lot, take the small service road back to the entrance and drive straight across to the parking lot through the stop light. If you ever take the VGC exit and turn right on Disneyland Dr, you will be sorry because there is not place to turn back around.



Thanks for the quick reply and great news about the parking lot!


----------



## Chereya

sparkhill said:


> We were there last week and the regular self-parking lot was without construction equipment and had plenty of open parking spaces.
> 
> You probably already know so this is for others who discover the thread.... you can pull into the hotel and to the left of the temporary valet, park in the “20 minute parking” to unload and grab your room key.  To get to the parking lot, take the small service road back to the entrance and drive straight across to the parking lot through the stop light. If you ever take the VGC exit and turn right on Disneyland Dr, you will be sorry because there is not place to turn back around.



I only JUST found out about the loading area on my most recent stay at VGC!  Thank you so much for mentioning it for everyone else who doesn't already know.  I appreciated the map, too and saved it for my records.


----------



## krazazian

Planning a trip for October 2019, the week before Columbus Day Weekend.  I'm hoping to land a studio at the 11 month mark.  Would you recommend walking the reservation for that time?


----------



## LCoulter

We will be staying in a one bedroom for the first time in April....can't believe we got it at 6 months. It's our first trip to DL.

Should I put in a request for a particular location or just leave it to chance and see what we get.  I see that top floor isn't the best because of the overhang.  We don't generally like the 1st floor.  Do I call to make a request?


----------



## Nonsuch

LCoulter said:


> ...Should I put in a request for a particular location or just leave it to chance and see what we get.  I see that top floor isn't the best because of the overhang.  We don't generally like the 1st floor.  Do I call to make a request?


I recommend making a view request.  Guests not making a request might just get villas left over after requests are filled.  Request must be made through DVC Member Services, email through the DVC site works well.
The overhang is only a minor issue (I don't even consider it an issue at all), the improved view is worth the slight blockage of the sky.

Search this thread for "6502", since that 1-bedroom villa will be included in recommended lists.


----------



## wbl2745

With the cancelation of the new hotel at the DL Resort, which rumor had it was going to include DVC units, does that make our DVC points at VGC that much more valuable?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wbl2745 said:


> With the cancelation of the new hotel at the DL Resort, which rumor had it was going to include DVC units, does that make our DVC points at VGC that much more valuable?



Still the same number of DVC in Anaheim that there were yesterday and there will be tomorrow.  

Nothing had been announced with the hotel.  I think the more general consensus was that it wasn't possible for it to contain any timeshare units both because of limits on timeshare units by the city of Anaheim and the tax incentives that were part of the package.


----------



## bigAWL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Still the same number of DVC in Anaheim that there were yesterday and there will be tomorrow.
> 
> Nothing had been announced with the hotel.  I think the more general consensus was that it wasn't possible for it to contain any timeshare units both because of limits on timeshare units by the city of Anaheim and the tax incentives that were part of the package.


Could there have been some folks waiting for a potential new DVC resort in Anaheim?  Could the end of this rumor have them turning to the market for VGC resale?  Possibly.  With new DVC resorts opening every year or two at WDW, demand for VGC seems to continue to hold strong.  And I can't see the value turning downward any time soon.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bigAWL said:


> Could there have been some folks waiting for a potential new DVC resort in Anaheim?  Could the end of this rumor have them turning to the market for VGC resale?  Possibly.  With new DVC resorts opening every year or two at WDW, demand for VGC seems to continue to hold strong.  And I can't see the value turning downward any time soon.



I don't see it going down but with so many other options so close I don't see it causing a big jump either.  There was never any indication from Disney that this project would contain DVC so it should have any effect that it isn't going forward.


----------



## sparkhill

LCoulter said:


> We will be staying in a one bedroom for the first time in April....can't believe we got it at 6 months. It's our first trip to DL.
> 
> Should I put in a request for a particular location or just leave it to chance and see what we get.  I see that top floor isn't the best because of the overhang.  We don't generally like the 1st floor.  Do I call to make a request?



I would not worry about walking the reservation. Avaialbilty at 11 months is only an issue during rare high demand events.


----------



## sgrap

Is anyone here now that wants some groceries? We are checking out this morning. We have milk cheese yogurt Mayo mustard ketchup and more.


----------



## Jperiod

We'll be there in 2 weeks in a 1 bedroom, but it's uncertain if WoC will be going.  We've only ever had a 5th floor PP view.  I wondered if we should take the opportunity to try another room?  Any other rooms/views you love and why?  Can you see fireworks from 5507?


----------



## Jperiod

Also, do the villas now have big shampoo/conditioner dispensers or do they still give the little travel sizes?  I'm wondering if we need to pack more.


----------



## sgrap

Jperiod said:


> We'll be there in 2 weeks in a 1 bedroom, but it's uncertain if WoC will be going.  We've only ever had a 5th floor PP view.  I wondered if we should take the opportunity to try another room?  Any other rooms/views you love and why?  Can you see fireworks from 5507?


We were just there 1 week ago and WOC was not going.  They were working on the WOC platform in the morning before the park opened, but we never saw any lights or trial runs.  We had a fantastic view of Pixar Pier from 6504 and 6502.

Also, they had (fairly big) travel size shampoo, conditioner, body wash and lotion.


----------



## Nonsuch

sgrap said:


> ...We had a fantastic view of Pixar Pier from 6504 and 6502.


You certainly had some pixie dust getting that pair of villas for a 2-bedroom lockoff


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


> You certainly had some pixie dust getting that pair of villas for a 2-bedroom lockoff


Yes, it was absolutely amazing!!!  We actually booked a 1 bedroom and a studio separately because we weren't sure that our adults kids would be able to go.  We requested specific rooms #'s of room on the upper level rooms facing Pixar Pier, and requested adjoining or nearby rooms.  We got every single one of our requests granted with our #1 choices!!  I think it might have helped that we were celebrating our 30th anniversary and our son's fiance's birthday.


----------



## Nonsuch

Jperiod said:


> We'll be there in 2 weeks in a 1 bedroom, but it's uncertain if WoC will be going.  We've only ever had a 5th floor PP view.  I wondered if we should take the opportunity to try another room?  Any other rooms/views you love and why?  Can you see fireworks from 5507?


There is some progress with WoC, but it's still unknown when the show will return -- I'm hoping for next weekend (when I'm there) 
5507 will have a distant view of fireworks, but I would rather face PP.
5514 faces Redwood Creek and is very quiet



Jperiod said:


> Also, do the villas now have big shampoo/conditioner dispensers or do they still give the little travel sizes?  I'm wondering if we need to pack more.







Shampoo and conditioner are now 2 oz, previously 1.25 oz
You can always ask for more


----------



## nikerbokers

Jperiod said:


> Also, do the villas now have big shampoo/conditioner dispensers or do they still give the little travel sizes?  I'm wondering if we need to pack more.



As recent as mid October, it was still the little travel sized ones. Love those!


----------



## franandaj

Jperiod said:


> We'll be there in 2 weeks in a 1 bedroom, but it's uncertain if WoC will be going.  We've only ever had a 5th floor PP view.  I wondered if we should take the opportunity to try another room?  Any other rooms/views you love and why?  Can you see fireworks from 5507?



According to one of the plaids that I was talking to last week.  They have no estimated date that WoC would be back up and running.


----------



## Jperiod

franandaj said:


> According to one of the plaids that I was talking to last week.  They have no estimated date that WoC would be back up and running.


There's a world of color press riser ordered for 12/5.  I think there's a strong chance it's very soon!


----------



## wbl2745

Got back from VGC a couple of weeks ago and we had a couple of observations.

Our room number was 1502, a one bedroom, which is on the ground floor right across from the elevators. I was concerned that it would be too noisy, but it wasn't. The only time I heard noise from the hall was when I was in the foyer of the room. I was also concerned about hearing noise from the valet parking honking horns as they drive up the ramp. I only heard the honking a couple of times and it didn't disturb me. 

We always request a ground floor room for the convenience of walking straight to our room without waiting for the elevator. We also have a nice patio, which is larger than the balconies and has nice plantings. 

I had heard (in these forums) that you could add another day onto a five day ticket by paying a reasonable fee. Not so. We were there five nights and on the last day we wanted to go into the parks until we had to the airport. I went to the ticket booth, talked to a manager, went to customer service, and to the concierge desk at the Grand Californian. No go. They said there just isn't anything they can sell me since there is no six day ticket. My only option was to purchase a one day ticket. Just keep that in mind. There is no six day ticket.

We used the mobile ordering on the Disneyland App for the iPhone for almost every meal in the park. Fantastic! We were walking up to the mobile order window and picking up our food, while the line for placing an order went out the door. We also got our DVC discounts automatically! Be sure to do this! By the way, the "inside window" for the Dole Whip at the Tiki Room, is now only for mobile orders. 

We got MaxPass for all of our days in the park. There were only two of us so the cost was $20 per day. It kills me how Disney keeps on "plussing" the prices. However, being able to see all of the FastPass times and get FastPasses without running across the park is fantastic. Frankly, worth the money. 

White Water Snacks at the GCH was closed for some type of remodeling. There was no indication when it was going to open again. 

We used Pavillon.com to deliver groceries and it worked great. They delivered to the bell services and we picked them up when we got into our room. BTW, I was totally surprised when we checked in at about 1:00 PM and our room was already available! That rarely happens.

With the new security at the resort, guests at the GCH are checked through security at the hotel's entrance to Downtown Disney and the entrance to DCA. We never saw a long line. Never waited more than five minutes. 

Storyteller's Cafe is now buffet dining only. There's no menu. I don't like buffets so this really disappointed me.  

We always fly into Long Beach (from Salt Lake City) because it is such a nice, small airport. I checked ahead of time and the fixed cost for a taxi from LGB to DLR was $60. We took Lyte and it cost $30, including the tip. I'm pretty sure that the airport shuttles for two people would also have been more than Lyte. We took Lyte back to the airport for the same cost. 

We had trouble with renting a car for a day at Alamo in the Paradise Pier Hotel. We were meeting some friends for dinner so we reserved a car. We picked it up before the office closed on a Saturday and returned it that night after the office had been closed. We parked the car where we were supposed to and returned the rental contract and the keys to the front desk at the PPH. After we got back I got an email from Alamo offering to extend our rental since we hadn't turned it in yet. 

I responded with where the car was parked and that we had turned in the keys and paperwork at the front desk. I didn't hear back, but a couple of days later they charged our credit card for the six hours we had the car. I'm willing to bet that whoever was supposed to get the paperwork and keys from the front desk didn't do it. Watch out if you rent there.

We had a great time and I'd like to share one thing that I really enjoyed. We made reservations (which appears to be a good idea) for Lamp Lighter Lounge. I've heard that the food is eclectic and I wasn't disappointed. I had Crispy Piggy Wings which were quite spicy, but I liked them.

Looking forward to our next DVC trip next November.


----------



## limace

Fun trip! And yeah, sadly you haven’t been able to add more than five days to a DL trip for years now-maybe 2014?


----------



## Chereya

wbl2745 said:


> Got back from VGC a couple of weeks ago and we had a couple of observations.



Thanks for such a detailed report back about your stay!


----------



## Jperiod

limace said:


> Fun trip! And yeah, sadly you haven’t been able to add more than five days to a DL trip for years now-maybe 2014?



Yes, we were really disappointed when they removed the longer tickets.  We always went at least 6 days.  Now we only do 5 when we don't have APs.


----------



## chopstick

Is anyone that has stayed in a villa recently able to confirm whether the room keys are still the tan colored ones with chip and the oranges graphic along the top? I was planning a project with that graphic but can't find a key from my last trip. Will be back in January and hoping the keys will be the same so I can get another one! Thanks!


----------



## Jperiod

chopstick said:


> Is anyone that has stayed in a villa recently able to confirm whether the room keys are still the tan colored ones with chip and the oranges graphic along the top? I was planning a project with that graphic but can't find a key from my last trip. Will be back in January and hoping the keys will be the same so I can get another one! Thanks!


yes, they are.


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

Hi everyone!  I'm a first-time poster to this thread.  We purchased DVC in October, and were not expecting to be able to use our shiny new points for a previously planned DLR trip in January 2019.  Nevertheless, I've been checking occasionally, because you  just never know.  I was totally shocked today when I checked and found a 1-BR villa available for our last three (of six) nights!  Well, we snapped that up and will now be doing a split stay!

I have so many questions that I am researching - like I said, the trip is long-planned, but the stay in a 1-BR villa is a total surprise!

The #1 thing I'd like to know right now: It seems like the 1-BR villas have the fold down murphy/daybed.  Is that right?  DD (6) would rather sleep on one of those than the big sofa bed, and it would preserve some floor space, too.  (I hate a messy hotel room.)  *Does anyone have a picture of that fold down bunk-size murphy bed?*  Does it have the cute artwork you see at some other resorts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyPiPhi said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm a first-time poster to this thread.  We purchased DVC in October, and were not expecting to be able to use our shiny new points for a previously planned DLR trip in January 2019.  Nevertheless, I've been checking occasionally, because you  just never know.  I was totally shocked today when I checked and found a 1-BR villa available for our last three (of six) nights!  Well, we snapped that up and will now be doing a split stay!
> 
> I have so many questions that I am researching - like I said, the trip is long-planned, but the stay in a 1-BR villa is a total surprise!
> 
> The #1 thing I'd like to know right now: It seems like the 1-BR villas have the fold down murphy/daybed.  Is that right?  DD (6) would rather sleep on one of those than the big sofa bed, and it would preserve some floor space, too.  (I hate a messy hotel room.)  *Does anyone have a picture of that fold down bunk-size murphy bed?*  Does it have the cute artwork you see at some other resorts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



There is no artwork on the VGC murphy beds.

From trip advisors - easier than looking for my own picture of it.


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There is no artwork on the VGC murphy beds.
> 
> From trip advisors - easier than looking for my own picture of it.



Thank you!  Would have been fun to have the cute artwork, but I think DD will like it just the same.


----------



## Jperiod

DisneyPiPhi said:


> Thank you!  Would have been fun to have the cute artwork, but I think DD will like it just the same.


My 8 DD sleeps on it just fine.  It's the perfect size.  My 6'2" 13 yo DS sleeps on the sleeper sofa and we leave it all unfolded all week. Plenty of room.  I absolutely love the set up of the 1 bedrooms at VGC with the 3 "beds" and 2 bathrooms.  Sleeps much more like a 2 bedroom but for less points.

One odd thing I noticed this trip is there's no drawers in the living room for the guests out there.  My kids have been living out of the suitcase all week.  What does everyone else do?


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

Jperiod said:


> One odd thing I noticed this trip is there's no drawers in the living room for the guests out there.  My kids have been living out of the suitcase all week.  What does everyone else do?



Thanks for your reply, and this is a GREAT question!  I love to keep our room tidy and organized on vacation, so that's something to think about.  Anyone have a strategy to share?


----------



## Jperiod

DisneyPiPhi said:


> Thanks for your reply, and this is a GREAT question!  I love to keep our room tidy and organized on vacation, so that's something to think about.  Anyone have a strategy to share?



There is a small end table with 3 drawers next to the couch.  Otherwise, the dresser in the master has a lot of storage.  There are closets in both rooms too.  We hung up a bunch of things, but one still needs some drawers for socks, etc.


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

Jperiod said:


> There is a small end table with 3 drawers next to the couch.  Otherwise, the dresser in the master has a lot of storage.  There are closets in both rooms too.  We hung up a bunch of things, but one still needs some drawers for socks, etc.



Lovely!  Our daughter is only 6, so her things don't take up a lot of space.  She can keep a lot of it in that end table, probably.


----------



## Nonsuch

DisneyPiPhi said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm a first-time poster to this thread.  We purchased DVC in October, and were not expecting to be able to use our shiny new points for a previously planned DLR trip in January 2019.  Nevertheless, I've been checking occasionally, because you  just never know.  I was totally shocked today when I checked and found a 1-BR villa available for our last three (of six) nights!  Well, we snapped that up and will now be doing a split stay...


Welcome Home 
Remember to make a villa request in advance with Member Services 
Search this thread for “6502” to get hints


----------



## Deirdres

We will be staying at VGC in September, in a 2 bedroom unit.  I was just looking at rental cars, and am considering getting two smaller cars instead of a van (6 people on trip), for more flexibility.  I believe that parking is free, does anyone if this will cover 2 vehicles?


----------



## XMom

Deirdres said:


> We will be staying at VGC in September, in a 2 bedroom unit.  I was just looking at rental cars, and am considering getting two smaller cars instead of a van (6 people on trip), for more flexibility.  I believe that parking is free, does anyone if this will cover 2 vehicles?



We just stayed at The Grand Californian last month and were told “when staying on points at the Disneyland Resort, it includes self parking for up to two vehicles.”


----------



## Deirdres

XMom said:


> We just stayed at The Grand Californian last month and were told “when staying on points at the Disneyland Resort, it includes self parking for up to two vehicles.”


Great news, thank you


----------



## Nonsuch

XMom said:


> We just stayed at The Grand Californian last month and were told “when staying on points at the Disneyland Resort, it includes self parking for up to two vehicles.”


From the DVC website:


----------



## sparkhill

If you look back at my post #3767 on page 189, there are some self-parking tips with a map.  It's a little confusing the first time.


----------



## Deirdres

sparkhill said:


> If you look back at my post #3767 on page 189, there are some self-parking tips with a map.  It's a little confusing the first time.


Thank you for the tip, but I have been several times, just never had more than 1 car.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey
1st time poster to this forum, VWL and BWV owner(and wishing I owned some GCV pts)
We are sitting in the airport after a great 1st time at DL
And we were fortunate enough to stay at GCV
Beautiful resort and we hope to be able to stay there again!!
Hey Stopher!!


----------



## chrisaman

Does anyone else see the price that VGC is selling for and consider selling.... Then visit VGC and Disneyland and say to yourself, "I am never selling." I do it every time I visit.


----------



## okienick

Hi! First time poster to this forum.  I'm a DVC owner at BRV in FL.  I've been considering our 2020 vacaction plans since we already have 2019 squared away, and I'm wondering about how difficult it might be to get a studio at GCV in early Dec.  I've read in another post that it is difficult due to the candlelight processional, but the post is a few years old. Is that still the case?  Also, I'm assuming booking on a weeknight might be easier than the weekend?  My preference would be to try for a studio but would consider a 1BR if that makes it easier.  I would probably only want about 3 nights.  TIA!


----------



## chrisaman

Well if it is like this year, all the studios are booked up currently for that time period but there are 1 Bedrooms available. I have never waitlisted before so not sure about that time period. You could always guarantee a spot by renting VGC points if you were really worried about it.


----------



## franandaj

The studios do sell out the fastest, also waitlists are very likely to come through. Many owners are within a few hours drive and make reservations well in advance and then change their minds before the 30 day penalties kick in. I've had great luck with the waitlists coming through.

You could probably book a one bedroom and then waitlist the studio. I prefer the one bedroom units for the nightstands on both sides of the bed, jacuzzi tub, and all the extra space.


----------



## SeaDis

chrisaman said:


> Does anyone else see the price that VGC is selling for and consider selling.... Then visit VGC and Disneyland and say to yourself, "I am never selling." I do it every time I visit.



That's awesome.  We had rented in the past, but it got expensive and harder to find points.  So we gave up on it for a couple years.  We finally bought last Summer and just returned from our first VGC trip as members.

In the long months between purchase and the trip I kept saying:  What was I thinking, I'm not a time share buyer.
Now after the trip, I keep saying:  What was I thinking, we should have bought after our first rental!


----------



## PortlandFan

Anyone have experience with Disneyland's new "Preferred" Dining Reservations?  There is a subset of reservations that are specifically set aside for guests of the Hotels -- I'm guessing that it applies to VGC reservations as well, but thought I'd ask.  It has to be done by speaking with someone on the phone, and I'm not ready to commit to a specific date in our stay, yet.


----------



## SeaDis

Yes it includes VGC reservations.  I tried this route for Tortilla Joe's on President's Day weekend, about 2-3 weeks out with no online reservations available.  The CM knew about the "preferred" system and said she was checking that inventory, but there was none available there either.  I ended up checking back the week of and found an online reservation once people started cancelling.

So I didn't see much benefit to it.  They don't give better tables, etc.  Online/App is much easier and a quick cancel if plans change.


----------



## SeaDis

I forgot to ask this on our return.  Hoping Nonsuch or others may know.

Last trip, we checked in before noon and waited in front desk line that we are used to.  At the front of the line we didn't mention VGC and just gave them our last name which the CM put into a tablet.  Then we were sent to the hotel counter, as we have in the past.  It wasn't a long wait or anything.

Our Villa assignment ended up delayed, with no word, and at 5:00 PM I returned to ask for some details.  This time they sent me to the far left end of the front desk where there is a large desk with a "DVC Check-in" placard on it.  She said the desk is relatively new and they also check in hotel guests when there is no DVC activity.  She was very helpful and got details on a maintenance issue and made it all right.

So my obvious question: Should we be approaching this desk directly on check-in (like concierge upstairs)?  Or maybe approach the greeter and request to wait for that desk?  The CM working at the desk definitely seemed to have more info on VGC at the time.  Later in the afternoon, and the rest of our stay, the hotel check-in line looked brutal.  I would hate to wait in that if there is a dedicated line to the side for this desk.  If anyone knows the correct system.... thanks!


----------



## Jperiod

Must be new! When we checked in in December, we asked if there was something for DVC and they said no. We were in that line a good 45 minutes or more!


----------



## SeaDis

I know!  I noticed our entire trip:  I have never seen the line in the lobby as long as it was... seemingly every day, during all afternoon hours (it was Pres Day weekend).  I felt glad we had a morning flight and checked in early, even though it didn't help us get a room text early (or even on time).  Over all the years in hotel & a couple VGC, we have never waited maybe more than 5-10 deep at the front desk.  And the desk is fully staffed.  I don't get it.

And GCH has never been more expensive as a rack rate.  They are humming for sure.

I don't mean to imply I shouldn't have to wait in any line.  Just mean it would sure be a nice to have a dedicated desk who is totally plugged into room assignments, any issues, etc.  It seemed to work well.

They sure have a enough dedicated desks for selling points!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

When we checked in last month the CM told us that the counter all the way at the end (if you’re standing at the check in counter look left, there is a small counter with two stations facing you) is exclusively for DVC member check in. You can walk straight to it to check in. The big caveat is that there has to be a CM working there to use it. In our 4 days there I don’t think I ever saw anyone working there.


----------



## SeaDis

Bruin_mouse said:


> When we checked in last month the CM told us that the counter all the way at the end (if you’re standing at the check in counter look left, there is a small counter with two stations facing you) is exclusively for DVC member check in. You can walk straight to it to check in. The big caveat is that there has to be a CM working there to use it. In our 4 days there I don’t think I ever saw anyone working there.



Wow--Thanks for that!  OK getting warmer.  Let's keep it going.  Hope we can connect the dots on the right way to approach check-in (currently)


----------



## SeaDis

Update - I called to make some room requests and asked about the new DVC desk and the protocol.  She asked around and returned to tell me:

1) Yes it's new, in early Feb. 2019.
2) They are striving to have it be a dedicated DVC desk, but don't have full staffing for it yet.  For example, it was not open today during our phone call.  But they "are in the midst of a big influx of staffing at the moment.  So hopefully soon."

3) On next visit, look for a greeter directing people to lineup for check-in and inquire if the new desk is open/available.  If so, they may direct you to it.

Also of interest:  She said the long check-in line is often many people checking "out".  So their big push is to inform people at check-in that they should put credit card and email on file for express check-out.  But, people still just want to verify everything before they leave.

I can't imagine waiting in that line to check out!  Unless there was an issue, of course.  Never had an issue.


----------



## Jperiod

SeaDis said:


> Also of interest:  She said the long check-in line is often many people checking "out".  So their big push is to inform people at check-in that they should put credit card and email on file for express check-out.  But, people still just want to verify everything before they leave.
> 
> I can't imagine waiting in that line to check out!  Unless there was an issue, of course.  Never had an issue.



Well, it was 5 pm at night we waited in the long line.  Couldn't be check out!


----------



## SeaDis

Jperiod said:


> Well, it was 5 pm at night we waited in the long line.  Couldn't be check out!



Yes totally agree.  To clarify she meant 11:00 to noon time.  I told her I saw a long line at noon and all afternoon.  You have people arriving on the morning flights checking in early, combined with lots of people "checking out".  I agree the 3:00+ crowd would be check-ins.  Especially approaching a weekend or maybe if you have a big rush for a convention.


----------



## tarheelalum

Just a shot in the dark but I was hoping to rent some points for a studio at the Grand on October 1st through the 10th this year.


----------



## BoardwalkGlenn

sparkhill said:


> We were there last week and the regular self-parking lot was without construction equipment and had plenty of open parking spaces.
> 
> You probably already know so this is for others who discover the thread.... you can pull into the hotel and to the left of the temporary valet, park in the “20 minute parking” to unload and grab your room key.  To get to the parking lot, take the small service road back to the entrance and drive straight across to the parking lot through the stop light. If you ever take the VGC exit and turn right on Disneyland Dr, you will be sorry because there is not place to turn back around.



Thanks for this info! We'll need it in May for our 1st trip to Disneyland!


----------



## disland7

tarheelalum said:


> Just a shot in the dark but I was hoping to rent some points for a studio at the Grand on October 1st through the 10th this year.


No availability at all for any of those dates for any size room. You probably already know but you have to book those before at least 7 months and chances are better closer to 11 months out.


----------



## VTHappyGirl

Question on the layout /location of the Villas within the overall hotel.

It looks like the DVC rooms are in the same buildings, same floors as hotel rooms but in their own space/wing on each floor.  Is that correct?

I had  thought the entire building from the pool area down to the Redwood Creek to the end of  Goofy 's Sky School was all Villas .  Like an upside down 'T'.....

Looking at some older posts with great maps, exterior views and trying to figure it out...any help is appreciated!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

VTHappyGirl said:


> Question on the layout /location of the Villas within the overall hotel.
> 
> It looks like the DVC rooms are in the same buildings, same floors as hotel rooms but in their own space/wing on each floor.  Is that correct?
> 
> I had  thought the entire building from the pool area down to the Redwood Creek to the end of  Goofy 's Sky School was all Villas .  Like an upside down 'T'.....
> 
> Looking at some older posts with great maps, exterior views and trying to figure it out...any help is appreciated!


 The villas are all in the one short wing that runs the direction towards Redwood Creek.   There are a few hotel rooms in that wing also.   The wing that connects that to the hotel is all hotel rooms.   On higher floors you can walk inside from the villas to the lobby area.


----------



## Nonsuch

VTHappyGirl said:


> ...Looking at some older posts with great maps, exterior views and trying to figure it out...any help is appreciated!


The area in the RED rectangle was added during the DVC expansion, ~200 hotel rooms along with VGC.
The villas marked in GREEN, but there are a few regular hotel rooms mixed in.
Floor by floor detailed map of VGC is linked in my signature


----------



## VTHappyGirl

Ah, thank you!   I had thought the whole expansion/red box was DVC. 

There are ALOT less rooms here that I had previously thought....feeling very grateful
to have week in December booked already.

Nonsuch  -- great maps, the exterior ones are the pics that got me thinking!


----------



## mcm574

We are so thrilled to have just secured a VCG studio reservation for 1/2-1/5! I've been digging through this thread, but there's so much info, I have a couple of outstanding questions that I'm hoping for help with.

First, regarding requesting a room with a view, I did find this, but it's from back in 2016:



Nonsuch said:


> The DVC owner must contact DVC Member Services with requests.  You rental service might be able to forward your request to the owner, who would then make the request.



Just wondering if anyone can confirm if this is still the case?

Second, I know the studios are 4-person occupancy, and come with a queen-size bed and queen size sofabed - is there any opportunity to bring a rollaway bed in? If not, it just means I'm sleeping with the 6yo and my husband is sleeping with the 10yo, because the kids CANNOT share a bed!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mcm574 said:


> We are so thrilled to have just secured a VCG studio reservation for 1/2-1/5! I've been digging through this thread, but there's so much info, I have a couple of outstanding questions that I'm hoping for help with.
> 
> First, regarding requesting a room with a view, I did find this, but it's from back in 2016:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can confirm if this is still the case?
> 
> Second, I know the studios are 4-person occupancy, and come with a queen-size bed and queen size sofabed - is there any opportunity to bring a rollaway bed in? If not, it just means I'm sleeping with the 6yo and my husband is sleeping with the 10yo, because the kids CANNOT share a bed!



There would be no room for a roll away in the studio.   An option you might consider is bringing a small air mattress along. 

Request process is still the same.


----------



## mcm574

Thanks very much for the prompt reply! We do, in fact, have a small air mattress, and will be driving down, so that's a great idea!

Would it be appropriate for me to ask that the request be forwarded to the rental owner now, or should I wait until it's closer to the time of the reservation?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mcm574 said:


> Thanks very much for the prompt reply! We do, in fact, have a small air mattress, and will be driving down, so that's a great idea!
> 
> Would it be appropriate for me to ask that the request be forwarded to the rental owner now, or should I wait until it's closer to the time of the reservation?



I'd go ahead and do it now.  It can be added at anytime so probably better to get it in.  Keep in mind that VGC is really a very small DVC resort and certain rooms are favorites for requests.  We rarely get our first request there but of course you should still try!  It can happen but wanted to make certain you knew it's far from a given as they have limited number of rooms to work with.


----------



## VTHappyGirl

Question on getting to PPH and getting confused by reading other info on what 'cutting thru'  means...

If we are going from Villas to PPH for Donald's Breakfast, looking at the maps, we can walk out the main
entrance of hotel where the cars pull up, walk to the main street, cross the street, and PPH is right there. 
Would then do the opposite on the way back.

But reading that in order to get back from PPH you cannot 'cut thru' the hotel main entrance and have to
walk down to DLH and enter via DTD by Earl of Sandwich.  Is that correct?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

VTHappyGirl said:


> Question on getting to PPH and getting confused by reading other info on what 'cutting thru'  means...
> 
> If we are going from Villas to PPH for Donald's Breakfast, looking at the maps, we can walk out the main
> entrance of hotel where the cars pull up, walk to the main street, cross the street, and PPH is right there.
> Would then do the opposite on the way back.
> 
> But reading that in order to get back from PPH you cannot 'cut thru' the hotel main entrance and have to
> walk down to DLH and enter via DTD by Earl of Sandwich.  Is that correct?



That's correct on how to get there.  You can just reverse that route if you are staying at GCH or VGC.  They will allow guests staying there thru.  If not a guest then you would need to go around thru DTD.


----------



## crvetter

VTHappyGirl said:


> But reading that in order to get back from PPH you cannot 'cut thru' the hotel main entrance and have to
> walk down to DLH and enter via DTD by Earl of Sandwich. Is that correct?


Only if you are not staying at GCH or the Villas. There is a reader on the gate (next to the guard shack) that will open with your room key for GCH/Villas.


----------



## VTHappyGirl

Super....that makes a lot more sense !


----------



## mcm574

I have seen conflicting information regarding parking, but I suspect if I'm going to get the right answer anywhere, it will be here! - as a guest staying on rented DVC points, will I be charged a parking fee?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mcm574 said:


> I have seen conflicting information regarding parking, but I suspect if I'm going to get the right answer anywhere, it will be here! - as a guest staying on rented DVC points, will I be charged a parking fee?



No, you should not be charged.


----------



## ray3127

General question for VGC owners... we are considering adding on at VGC to give us a little more flexibility on dates, room types, etc. when visiting.

As an alternative, we could simply choose to stay at the Disneyland Hotel if/when we don't have enough points.

Once you go VGC, do you not go back to DLH? Or is it nice to switch things up every once in a while?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ray3127 said:


> General question for VGC owners... we are considering adding on at VGC to give us a little more flexibility on dates, room types, etc. when visiting.
> 
> As an alternative, we could simply choose to stay at the Disneyland Hotel if/when we don't have enough points.
> 
> Once you go VGC, do you not go back to DLH? Or is it nice to switch things up every once in a while?



I have stayed at DLH since buying VGC.  It's 2 fairly different experiences and I absolutely adore the Grand but have fond memories at DLH so enjoy staying there too if booking late.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I have stayed at DLH since buying VGC.  It's 2 fairly different experiences and I absolutely adore the Grand but have fond memories at DLH so enjoy staying there too if booking late.


Agree with *KAT*. The DLH is a fine option--if for no other reason than the history behind it--and would be a great option if you run short of points.


----------



## Jperiod

We have only ever stayed at DLH once in 2017.  We were less than impressed and have no desire to go back.  We'd stay offsite at the hyatt or marriott before paying that much for a DLH room again.  The amenities were lacking and the quality of the room was disappointing.  The bed was the worst we've had in years (sagging).  It was clear the price is simply for the brand name and privilege of being onsite.

I have to admit though, we've been timeshare owners for 20 years, so staying in any hotel room is often disappointing compared to the space we're used to.  And at VGC, we never stay in studios.


----------



## ray3127

We stayed at DLH last summer and loved it. That stay inspired us to buy DVC, the walkability with our kids sold us. We would predominantly be staying in studios, so a regular DLH room would be comparable.

I just wonder if VGC is that much of a cut above, and once we start there we won't want to stop.


----------



## sleepydog25

ray3127 said:


> We stayed at DLH last summer and loved it. That stay inspired us to buy DVC, the walkability with our kids sold us. We would predominantly be staying in studios, so a regular DLH room would be comparable.
> 
> I just wonder if VGC is that much of a cut above, and once we start there we won't want to stop.


Just don't try a 1BR--you'll be forever spoiled.  Based on our room at DLH last summer (and our two stays at VGC in the past couple of years), I'd say they're comparable with the edge going to VGC due to the furnishings and location. Plus, you'd have to pay OOP for DLH which is expensive. Still, in a pinch, DLH is a fine choice. For example, last summer we couldn't cobble together a complete 5-night stay at VGC, so we had one night at DLH. We enjoyed it, but we do prefer VGC. Still, for a night or two, we'd be satisfied with DLH.


----------



## Peter C

I heard they are sending emails for SWGE reservations for guests with resort reservations. Has anyone with a VGC reservation gotten an email?


----------



## nikerbokers

Peter C said:


> I heard they are sending emails for SWGE reservations for guests with resort reservations. Has anyone with a VGC reservation gotten an email?



I’ve seen this too. Staying 6/17-19 and no email yet.


----------



## Megster67

nikerbokers said:


> I’ve seen this too. Staying 6/17-19 and no email yet.





Peter C said:


> I heard they are sending emails for SWGE reservations for guests with resort reservations. Has anyone with a VGC reservation gotten an email?



We have a reservation starting June 23 and have not received any emails yet.


----------



## limace

We own at VGC but would buy DVC at DLH if they sold it-they are both wonderful hotels. Love the retro Disney vibe of the DLH-and the pool at Trader Sam’s!


----------



## Peter C

I have back to back reservations on 2 different contracts coming up. Previously, I have had them linked. Are there any negatives to linking or not linking reservations like that?  The lady I spoke with on the SWGE hotline said that if I unlink the reservation I can get 2 slots. I’m pretty sure the only con would be that I will have to check in twice, where if they were linked I would not have to. Is there anything else I’m missing?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Peter C said:


> I have back to back reservations on 2 different contracts coming up. Previously, I have had them linked. Are there any negatives to linking or not linking reservations like that?  The lady I spoke with on the SWGE hotline said that if I unlink the reservation I can get 2 slots. I’m pretty sure the only con would be that I will have to check in twice, where if they were linked I would not have to. Is there anything else I’m missing?



They might make you change rooms.  Probably not but it's possible.


----------



## nikerbokers

Called SWGE line with NO HOLD TIME (yay!)... apparently 90% of DVC members that are staying during the timeframe at VGC are NOT getting emails for some reason. If you call, they will give you the reservation time and they will push the email through to your personal email. Great service and I am so excited!!!!


----------



## Markolodeon

nikerbokers said:


> Called SWGE line with NO HOLD TIME (yay!)... apparently 90% of DVC members that are staying during the timeframe at VGC are NOT getting emails for some reason. If you call, they will give you the reservation time and they will push the email through to your personal email. Great service and I am so excited!!!!


I did the same today, and they were able to switch us to another day/time that worked better for us!


----------



## PasadenaJacket

ray3127 said:


> General question for VGC owners... we are considering adding on at VGC to give us a little more flexibility on dates, room types, etc. when visiting.
> 
> As an alternative, we could simply choose to stay at the Disneyland Hotel if/when we don't have enough points.
> 
> Once you go VGC, do you not go back to DLH? Or is it nice to switch things up every once in a while?


I still like DLH.  As limace pointed out, it's retro in a good way, reminds you of how Disneyland when it started.  Also, while VGC has the great California Adventure entrance, DLH is convenient to the shops and restaurants, and the pool is a bit better, I think.


----------



## Rake 08

Drip pot or K -Cup in 2 BR? Thanks!


----------



## Nonsuch

Rake 08 said:


> Drip pot or K -Cup in 2 BR? Thanks!


12-cup Mr Coffee in all villas, uses flat bottom basket filter


----------



## Rake 08

Nonsuch said:


> 12-cup Mr Coffee in all villas, uses flat bottom basket filter


Thanks!


----------



## Lauren in NC

Peter C said:


> I have back to back reservations on 2 different contracts coming up. Previously, I have had them linked. Are there any negatives to linking or not linking reservations like that?  The lady I spoke with on the SWGE hotline said that if I unlink the reservation I can get 2 slots. I’m pretty sure the only con would be that I will have to check in twice, where if they were linked I would not have to. Is there anything else I’m missing?



Even with linked reservations, you may need to change rooms. VGC is pretty much always booked solid, and it's a matter of room tetris if they're able to actually honor the linked reservation. About two years ago we had an instance where we added a night to our stay. When I called in to DVC, they linked the reservations and assured me everything would be fine. When I checked in at Grand Cal, they again assured me that everything would be fine and we would not have to move rooms. On that last day, I went to confirm again - nope, sorry, didn't matter what everyone else told me, we had to move rooms. We had the kids (including a baby and a special needs kid) packed up for early entry to the parks, so it was a huge pain to go back to the room, pack up, and have them hold our bags, including refrigerated items. We tried to ask for a checkout delay of an hour or so but they wouldn't even give us that. I called the member hotline and begged for them to help - I was in tears - nothing they could do. It was an absolutely awful experience, and since it was only our second stay, definitely soured me on DVC.


----------



## Araminta18

Hi all!  I'm tentatively thinking about trying to rent points for a studio next September (2020)...with the small amount of DVC rooms at VGC, is it difficult to rent a studio in that cheaper point time?  Any strategies?


----------



## crvetter

Araminta18 said:


> Hi all!  I'm tentatively thinking about trying to rent points for a studio next September (2020)...with the small amount of DVC rooms at VGC, is it difficult to rent a studio in that cheaper point time?  Any strategies?


Your best bet is to get your request into the major brokers as soon as they will accept, which I think is 12 months and reservations open for owners to book at 11. Another place to look is under the DVC forum there is a rent board. But do read the stickies on how to protect yourself, the number one thing is to not take solicitation of offers. You should be the first to make contact.

The DVC at the Grand while it has seasons like the resorts in Florida but behaves much differently. Though anything being booked at 7 months is nearly impossible.


----------



## disnie susie

Can someone please tell me where the laundry room is located?


----------



## Araminta18

crvetter said:


> Your best bet is to get your request into the major brokers as soon as they will accept, which I think is 12 months and reservations open for owners to book at 11. Another place to look is under the DVC forum there is a rent board. But do read the stickies on how to protect yourself, the number one thing is to not take solicitation of offers. You should be the first to make contact.
> 
> The DVC at the Grand while it has seasons like the resorts in Florida but behaves much differently. Though anything being booked at 7 months is nearly impossible.



Thanks!  I’ve rented points once before for Boardwalk via the rent/trade board, so I’m a bit familiar with how that works, but I’ll check it out again!  

I didn’t realize VGC had seasons too—what’s the busy DVC season there?


----------



## crvetter

Araminta18 said:


> Thanks!  I’ve rented points once before for Boardwalk via the rent/trade board, so I’m a bit familiar with how that works, but I’ll check it out again!
> 
> I didn’t realize VGC had seasons too—what’s the busy DVC season there?


When I meant seasons I was referring to the differing point costs throughout the year (DVC refers to these as seasons). At WDW the cheapest seasons are usually the busiest at WDW but at VGC it doesn’t follow that pattern as strictly (in that stuff disappears right at 11 months) except for holidays and certain times of year. Generally the demand at VGC is pretty even.


----------



## Nonsuch

disnie susie said:


> Can someone please tell me where the laundry room is located?


Some information, previously posted to GCH superthread.
Links show real-time status.

A small laundry room is on the first floor near the VGC elevators (a short zig-zag through a few hallways).
There are 2 washers and 4 dryers 
This laundry room is usually not locked. The seldom used barbecue patio is nearby (if you plan on waiting).

There is also large laundry room on the second floor near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose.
There are 6 washers and 12 dryers
This laundry room requires a room key to access.


----------



## disnie susie

Nonsuch said:


> Some information, previously posted to GCH superthread.
> Links show real-time status.
> 
> A small laundry room is on the first floor near the VGC elevators (a short zig-zag through a few hallways).
> There are 2 washers and 4 dryers
> This laundry room is usually not locked. The seldom used barbecue patio is nearby (if you plan on waiting).
> 
> There is also large laundry room on the second floor near the elevators adjacent to Napa Rose.
> There are 6 washers and 12 dryers
> This laundry room requires a room key to access.


Thank you!!!


----------



## disnie susie

Leaving a brand new bag of dunkin donuts hazelnut coffee in the 1st floor laundry room.  Feel free to take it


----------



## jvincent16

Apologize in advance.  I'm sure this has been asked several times.  I tried searching but no success.  What is the status of the new pool bar?  
Thanks


----------



## shaunacb

jvincent16 said:


> Apologize in advance.  I'm sure this has been asked several times.  I tried searching but no success.  What is the status of the new pool bar?
> Thanks


It wasn’t open yet as of May 15


----------



## Nonsuch

jvincent16 said:


> Apologize in advance.  I'm sure this has been asked several times.  I tried searching but no success.  What is the status of the new pool bar?
> Thanks


Photo posted to GCH Superthread on May 5:


----------



## jvincent16

Found the superthread, thanks!  I'm hoping for a completion date prior to June 12th.


----------



## nikerbokers

Just got back earlier in the week from a quick 2 night trip to VGC. Been many times before but this time was my first 1 bedroom at VGC. It was amazing and I'm totally spoiled by it. Two bathrooms, showers and beds are much better than in studios. Just thought I would share that if you're able to spring the extra points for the 1 bedroom, it's well worth it. We have a 1 bedroom again in December and I'm even more excited.

Also as of this past Wednesday, the pool bar was still closed. Waaaaaah!


----------



## PoohsFan1

nikerbokers said:


> Just got back earlier in the week from a quick 2 night trip to VGC. Been many times before but this time was my first 1 bedroom at VGC. It was amazing and I'm totally spoiled by it. Two bathrooms, showers and beds are much better than in studios. Just thought I would share that if you're able to spring the extra points for the 1 bedroom, it's well worth it. We have a 1 bedroom again in December and I'm even more excited.
> 
> Also as of this past Wednesday, the pool bar was still closed. Waaaaaah!



Thank you for your post.  We are in the early planning stages for our June 2020 trip and hoping to stay in a 1 Bedroom.  There will be 4 of us (myself, DH, DD18. and DD16).  I have watched youtube videos and it looks like we will have more then enough room.  Your post just solidified it for me


----------



## sgrap

PoohsFan1 said:


> Thank you for your post.  We are in the early planning stages for our June 2020 trip and hoping to stay in a 1 Bedroom.  There will be 4 of us (myself, DH, DD18. and DD16).  I have watched youtube videos and it looks like we will have more then enough room.  Your post just solidified it for me


We also absolutely *love* the VGC 1-bedrooms.  That 2nd bathroom makes such a huge difference, especially with 2 teen girls!!  And the location is amazing!!  Enjoy!


----------



## nikerbokers

sgrap said:


> That 2nd bathroom makes such a huge difference,



It really does! It was me, my good friend, and our two daughters both almost 7. Having that 2nd bathroom was a Godsend. I think I'm going to stick to studios for my solo trips only.


----------



## bcwife76

nikerbokers said:


> Just got back earlier in the week from a quick 2 night trip to VGC. Been many times before but this time was my first 1 bedroom at VGC. It was amazing and I'm totally spoiled by it. Two bathrooms, showers and beds are much better than in studios. Just thought I would share that if you're able to spring the extra points for the 1 bedroom, it's well worth it. We have a 1 bedroom again in December and I'm even more excited.
> 
> Also as of this past Wednesday, the pool bar was still closed. Waaaaaah!


We stayed in a 1 bedroom at the end of March and it was heavenly!! So much space and the location was great! We were ground floor and our kids were in the pool in like 30 seconds after leaving the villa   We are a family of 4 so I can't imagine ever getting a studio no matter where we stay, at least until our kids are grown and gone


----------



## Jperiod

Yes, we can't understand why studios are so popular and how families make them work!  The VGC 1 bedrooms feel like 2 bedrooms because you get an extra bed (for kids that don't want to share) and bathroom!  I don't understand why they don't build all the new DVC resorts like that.


----------



## FireflyTrance

We decided we want to try and visit Disneyland either later this Summer or Fall and stay in VGC. I’ve been stalking the DVC website looking for openings but have yet to find two consecutive days in any room category. What would be a good strategy for trying to find an opening? Check multiple times per day? I did go and book it in April, so we will go then if nothing else works out. We live in CA and are pretty flexible about dates and room categories.


----------



## sleepydog25

FireflyTrance said:


> We decided we want to try and visit Disneyland either later this Summer or Fall and stay in VGC. I’ve been stalking the DVC website looking for openings but have yet to find two consecutive days in any room category. What would be a good strategy for trying to find an opening? Check multiple times per day? I did go and book it in April, so we will go then if nothing else works out. We live in CA and are pretty flexible about dates and room categories.


That and waitlisting are your only options other than renting from a VGC owner. For our trip last summer, we checked every day, often more than once each day, for months. We wound up being able to book a 1BR the first two days, and a GV the last two days. The one in between day we booked cash at the DLH. In fact, we booked the DLH for the entire stay before we did anything, and as we managed to snag DVC rooms, we canceled the appropriate nights.


----------



## nikerbokers

FireflyTrance said:


> What would be a good strategy for trying to find an opening?



I would do two waitlist reservations. One for each day. If you get one of the two, maybe get a good neighbor like Candy Cane for the other evening. It's a tad of an inconvenience but cheaper than paying cash at any of the DL properties, plus probably a faster walk too than DLH and PPH.  But honestly, I find it highly unlikely to get anything for summer time.


----------



## The.disney.couple

nikerbokers said:


> Just got back earlier in the week from a quick 2 night trip to VGC. Been many times before but this time was my first 1 bedroom at VGC. It was amazing and I'm totally spoiled by it. Two bathrooms, showers and beds are much better than in studios. Just thought I would share that if you're able to spring the extra points for the 1 bedroom, it's well worth it. We have a 1 bedroom again in December and I'm even more excited.
> 
> Also as of this past Wednesday, the pool bar was still closed. Waaaaaah!



We stayed in 1 bedroom once at VGC before we bought into VGC  (it was all we could snag at 7 months) and it was hard to go back to a studio. It was during Christmas time so we had the kids bake cookies and bring them down to the lobby for Santa. Probably my favorite DVC memory. I would love to always book a one bed there but those point charts are steep for a 1 bed in the summer, they're more reasonable early December.

Bummed to hear that the pool bar still isn't open, we've got a 5 day stay at the end of July and were really looking forward to it being open.


----------



## RedVines2001

ray3127 said:


> General question for VGC owners... we are considering adding on at VGC to give us a little more flexibility on dates, room types, etc. when visiting.
> 
> As an alternative, we could simply choose to stay at the Disneyland Hotel if/when we don't have enough points.
> 
> Once you go VGC, do you not go back to DLH? Or is it nice to switch things up every once in a while?



Just bought into VGC last month and I agree with others. DLH is a completely different experience at VGC and i would buy DVC at DLH if they had it. I like VGC for the DCA entrance and proximity and I like DLH for the pool and Trader Sam's. I LOVE the fireworks head board in the DLH rooms-that puts the DLH rooms over the VGC rooms in my opinion. Yes DLH is a farther walk but you walk thru DTD which to me is an extension of the parks. Simply put i love both and i think you will still want to stay at DLH after owning VGC.


----------



## Chause

We are new owners at VGC and will be staying there for the first time in August. I know that a balcony viewing area exists for world of color, which includes the music from the show. How is the view from this? In your opinion, is this location good enough to view it from instead of trying to get a spot down by the lake? We are a mixed age family, 1 year old up to 6 years old, and waiting that late for a show is difficult. Love the idea of having the young kids in bed, and letting the older kids go watch the show. I just want it to be worth it. Thanks!


----------



## miksicnarf

Chause said:


> We are new owners at VGC and will be staying there for the first time in August. I know that a balcony viewing area exists for world of color, which includes the music from the show. How is the view from this? In your opinion, is this location good enough to view it from instead of trying to get a spot down by the lake? We are a mixed age family, 1 year old up to 6 years old, and waiting that late for a show is difficult. Love the idea of having the young kids in bed, and letting the older kids go watch the show. I just want it to be worth it. Thanks!



It's a good view...a bit off to the side so you don't get the full effect of the water projection images. You still have to get there at least 30 minutes ahead, I'd say, to get a spot along the rail. Pro tip: request a DCA/WoC view from your room, there's a chance you could have a great view from your own balcony. Especially as a new owner, try to score some pixie dust!


----------



## Nonsuch

Chause said:


> We are new owners at VGC and will be staying there for the first time in August.


Welcome Home



Chause said:


> ...I know that a balcony viewing area exists for world of color, which includes the music from the show. How is the view from this? In your opinion, is this location good enough to view it from instead of trying to get a spot down by the lake?...


I must disagree with PP, the view is not very good. I highly recommend seeing WOC from the viewing area inside the park, particularly the first time.
The single showing (usually 10:15PM) can be difficult for young kids, it was much easier when there were 2 (or even 3) showings.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Chause said:


> We are new owners at VGC and will be staying there for the first time in August. I know that a balcony viewing area exists for world of color, which includes the music from the show. How is the view from this? In your opinion, is this location good enough to view it from instead of trying to get a spot down by the lake? We are a mixed age family, 1 year old up to 6 years old, and waiting that late for a show is difficult. Love the idea of having the young kids in bed, and letting the older kids go watch the show. I just want it to be worth it. Thanks!



I also do not consider the view very good from the viewing area.  If you absolutely aren’t going into the park and want someplace to watch then it’s the place to go but it’s no where near as good as viewing from inside the park IMO.


----------



## xWilliam

I was able to snag a studio for the night of my anniversary in October. My wife and I have made it a tradition to dine at the napa Rose chef's table every year (literally every anniversary we've ever had), and this is the first year we're adding on the GCV with the whole experience and we can't wait! 

Hoping to buy within a year or two for 1-2 nights in a studio. I'm a local so paying for more points just doesn't make sense.


----------



## FireflyTrance

After stalking the DVC website for a few weeks I was able to get a reservation in August! So excited


----------



## nikerbokers

Nonsuch said:


> I highly recommend seeing WOC from the viewing area inside the park, particularly the first time


If you can swing it, I HIGHLY recommend springing for the WoC dessert party (not the dining package). The views and experience are unmatched for WoC and I probably won't watch it any other way now- totally spoiled. I've done it twice this way now.


----------



## crvetter

Some pictures of the new pool bar:

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/07/01/first-look-new-pool-bar-at-disneys-grand-californian-hotel/


----------



## sleepydog25

crvetter said:


> Some pictures of the new pool bar:
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/07/01/first-look-new-pool-bar-at-disneys-grand-californian-hotel/


It _does _remind one of Geyser Point. Very appealing. Now, if only WL had a Signature restaurant. . .


----------



## pineapplepalms

crvetter said:


> Some pictures of the new pool bar:
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/07/01/first-look-new-pool-bar-at-disneys-grand-californian-hotel/



Love the look of this and looking forward to seeing the menu. Can't wait for our stay in November!!


----------



## Castillo Mom

I'm wondering how busy the pool bar will be since I've read that it'll be open to non-hotel guests which I'm not thrilled about.  Anyone can enter the hotel directly from DCA which will make it appealing.  GCH has the easiest access to a park as opposed to WDW hotels.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

There's a lot of places to get drinks on DCA.  I'm sure this will be popular but I'd not worry a lot.


----------



## pirate33

Just got back from a stay in 1502, ground floor 1BR, facing the huge perimeter wall looking toward Paradise Pier  Of course, I asked for a higher room but they couldn’t accommodate.  The desk agent said there were only three checkouts on our arrival day!

Although it would not be my preference, I was pleasantly surprised by the ground level view.  Basically they built a little berm so that the view appears to be of a forest.  You really can’t see the (almost never used) walkway on the other side of the berm.  When I went to the pool, I noticed they have the same arrangement there.

Two new things:
1.  They no longer print the room number on the check in card so that “hack” is gone.
2.  The new Craftsman Bar by the pool is beautiful.  Lots of seating.  A nice addition.
3.  There are now six cabanas for rent.  Three by the quieter pool near VGC and three near the big pool closest to the main building.


----------



## BowlingAriel

crvetter said:


> Some pictures of the new pool bar:
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/07/01/first-look-new-pool-bar-at-disneys-grand-californian-hotel/


OMG - that looks like Aulani.   Beautiful.  When does it open?  We will be there the 1st week of October <3


----------



## BowlingAriel

Ok help - we are Florida people but own GC, long story.  LOL   When we purchased back in '10 it was a deal & fit all the boxes.

I am well versed in all things World learning about DL & DCA. Coming the 1st week of October soooo excited for the new Oogie Boogie party and the decorations for Halloween. 

I thought I read somewhere about emailing guest services for specific room requests, is that still available?
Do the units have washer / dryers in them, we booked a 1 bedroom?
We are choosing not to rent a car, forced relaxation as business owners with a toddler that is rare, can we get amazon food delivered? Or are there better options?
I feel so unprepared for this trip , but each day I am reading more and more , helping with that anxiety.
1 thing I find awesome is the maxpass & inclusion of the photo pass. wish we had that here.

Thanks in advance & I can't wait for the welcome home and it being our "real" home. <3


----------



## sgrap

BowlingAriel said:


> Ok help - we are Florida people but own GC, long story.  LOL   When we purchased back in '10 it was a deal & fit all the boxes.
> 
> I am well versed in all things World learning about DL & DCA. Coming the 1st week of October soooo excited for the new Oogie Boogie party and the decorations for Halloween.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere about emailing guest services for specific room requests, is that still available?
> Do the units have washer / dryers in them, we booked a 1 bedroom?
> We are choosing not to rent a car, forced relaxation as business owners with a toddler that is rare, can we get amazon food delivered? Or are there better options?
> I feel so unprepared for this trip , but each day I am reading more and more , helping with that anxiety.
> 1 thing I find awesome is the maxpass & inclusion of the photo pass. wish we had that here.
> 
> Thanks in advance & I can't wait for the welcome home and it being our "real" home. <3


1 bedrooms and bigger have washer and dryer, and 2 bathrooms !  We always use Vons for groceries.  Order online and they deliver.   You can usually in Google and find discount or free directory code for your 1st order.


----------



## sgrap

BowlingAriel said:


> Ok help - we are Florida people but own GC, long story.  LOL   When we purchased back in '10 it was a deal & fit all the boxes.
> 
> I am well versed in all things World learning about DL & DCA. Coming the 1st week of October soooo excited for the new Oogie Boogie party and the decorations for Halloween.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere about emailing guest services for specific room requests, is that still available?
> Do the units have washer / dryers in them, we booked a 1 bedroom?
> We are choosing not to rent a car, forced relaxation as business owners with a toddler that is rare, can we get amazon food delivered? Or are there better options?
> I feel so unprepared for this trip , but each day I am reading more and more , helping with that anxiety.
> 1 thing I find awesome is the maxpass & inclusion of the photo pass. wish we had that here.
> 
> Thanks in advance & I can't wait for the welcome home and it being our "real" home. <3


 And I either online chat or call guest services for room requests.


----------



## BowlingAriel

thank you


----------



## sgrap

BowlingAriel said:


> thank you


We'll see if this picture (not mine--it was posted on a forum) loads.  It helps with room requests.  There are others that show the rooms that face the Redwood Trail and the pool as well.  Note that this was taken a number of years ago and the trees are taller, blocking more views.


----------



## BowlingAriel

ok next questions - in our past experience the DVC rooms seem to be the farthest from the lobby.   Looking at a map and trying to understand layout.  Where is the DVC entrance to DCA in comparison to the Main entrance?  I have read that the lines from the DVC entrance on the extra magic mornings are quite long. 
Is there any type of transportation that takes you to Disneyland park?


----------



## Fred M

BowlingAriel said:


> Where is the DVC entrance to DCA in comparison to the Main entrance?  I have read that the lines from the DVC entrance on the extra magic mornings are quite long.
> Is there any type of transportation that takes you to Disneyland park?



The Grand Californian guest entrance is past Storytellers Cafe and Napa Rose. 

As for transportation to Disneyland Park, there is none because you are really close to the park entrance. When you exit the Grand Californian, you come out right at Sephora. So you're at the Disneyland Gate side of Downtown Disney. It's not that long of a walk to the gates from there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BowlingAriel said:


> ok next questions - in our past experience the DVC rooms seem to be the farthest from the lobby.   Looking at a map and trying to understand layout.  Where is the DVC entrance to DCA in comparison to the Main entrance?  I have read that the lines from the DVC entrance on the extra magic mornings are quite long.
> Is there any type of transportation that takes you to Disneyland park?



You could take a left once you enter Disney Springs and take the monorail into DL.  It would deposit you in Tomorrowland.  It's not shorter or quicker to get to the park vs walking but it's an option if you want to ride the monorail.


----------



## BowlingAriel

Hard for me to fathom that All of Cali fits on Disney World.    And the Monorail is a ride not a mode of transportation.   Have any of you DVC people done the Soarin behind the scenes tour ?   Or the bowling / dinner at Splitville?


----------



## sleepydog25

Yep, DL, CA, and DS are all walkable from VGC (or even DLH or Paradise Pier). It's the beauty of the California experience vice Florida. The line leading into CA from VGC during the early morning can be long, it's true. But, if you're there early enough, they're not bad. Or, you can do what we did once which was go through DS and into the main CA gates where the lines were a bit shorter (more than one place to enter, as well). The monorail is fun to ride but doesn't really work well as a people moving option since walking is generally faster. Now, one thing I do suggest is to approach the monorail as an attraction, as you suggested, and what we did was agree to wait in order to ride in the lead car. We waited 45 minutes, but the thrill of being able to sit in front made the wait worthwhile.


----------



## BowlingAriel

sleepydog25 said:


> Now, one thing I do suggest is to approach the monorail as an attraction, as you suggested, and what we did was agree to wait in order to ride in the lead car. We waited 45 minutes, but the thrill of being able to sit in front made the wait worthwhile.


As in the very front - nose / driver car?   OMG yes!   We aren't allowed to do that here anymore.  A couple of yrs ago there was a crash & a fatality, it is so sad. They retired the colors of the 2 involved and made a new color.
70days and we are getting very excited.


----------



## bluecruiser

BowlingAriel said:


> I thought I read somewhere about emailing guest services for specific room requests, is that still available?


You can email, chat via the DVC website, or call DVC Member Services to add room requests. I checked with the Grand Californian today regarding my upcoming trip, and you can call the hotel directly 10 days before your arrival date to add room requests. Since I've had trouble in the past with DVC-entered room requests making it to the hotel, I decided to do both - called DVC Member services today to add my requests, and I'll call the hotel 10 days before arrival to confirm.



BowlingAriel said:


> We are choosing not to rent a car, forced relaxation as business owners with a toddler that is rare, can we get amazon food delivered? Or are there better options?


I've used Amazon Prime Now on past trips and am planning to use them again for this trip. Available if you're a current member of Amazon Prime.

There's no delivery charge if your order totals $35 or more. The delivery charge is $5 if your order is under $35.

If you want a 1-hour delivery window instead of the standard 2-hour window, there's a $5 charge. Note this doesn't necessarily mean you will receive your order 1 hour after you place it; it means you choose from various 1-hour windows during which your order will be delivered. If you go with the standard 2-hour delivery window you will select an available 2-hour slot when placing your order.

You can only place your order the day before or the day of delivery. But you can fill your cart via the Prime Now app or the website (primenow.amazon.com) as far in advance as you want. I usually start my order once my travel plans are made and then I add items as I remember them. Items will periodically go out of stock, so it's a good idea to re-check your order a few days to a week before your trip



BowlingAriel said:


> Have any of you DVC people done the Soarin behind the scenes tour ?


I did the tour a couple years ago, very enjoyable. The following thread has a great post from @Nonsuch with more details about the tour: DVC Soarin tour


----------



## FireflyTrance

bluecruiser said:


> I've used Amazon Prime Now on past trips and am planning to use them again for this trip. Available if you're a current member of Amazon Prime.



Do you know if it is possible to order from Amazon Fresh and have it delivered to GCV?


----------



## sgrap

BowlingAriel said:


> ok next questions - in our past experience the DVC rooms seem to be the farthest from the lobby.   Looking at a map and trying to understand layout.  Where is the DVC entrance to DCA in comparison to the Main entrance?  I have read that the lines from the DVC entrance on the extra magic mornings are quite long.
> Is there any type of transportation that takes you to Disneyland park?


The DVC section is actually pretty close to the lobby.  You do have to kind of walk around to the other side to get to the DCA entrance, but it is all fairly compact.  I've never done DW, but from what I've heard, you are going to find that all of Disneyland Resort is super accessible, especially staying at the Grand Californian.  To get to Disneyland from the Grand, you go out to Downtown Disney and turn right.  When both parks are open (and it's not first thing in the morning), we like to enter California Adventure from the Grand Californian, walk through DCA and then hop to the Disneyland gate.  I'm not sure it's shorter, but it feels like it to me and I like the ambiance of the park better than Downtown Disney. We do the same thing in reverse returning to the hotel (assuming there aren't lines getting into DCA).  People say not to use the Grand hotel entrance into DCA first thing in the morning, but honestly when we have, the line feels long, but we have always been in the park before opening time.  In fact, we are usually about to Toy Story Midnight Mania by opening time, because a CM will start leading a group down there, and a separate group to Carsland.  

You are so close to both parks that you don't need any transportation.  It's such a sweet location!  Enjoy!!


----------



## sgrap

sgrap said:


> The DVC section is actually pretty close to the lobby.  You do have to kind of walk around to the other side to get to the DCA entrance, but it is all fairly compact.  I've never done DW, but from what I've heard, you are going to find that all of Disneyland Resort is super accessible, especially staying at the Grand Californian.  To get to Disneyland from the Grand, you go out to Downtown Disney and turn right.  When both parks are open (and it's not first thing in the morning), we like to enter California Adventure from the Grand Californian, walk through DCA and then hop to the Disneyland gate.  I'm not sure it's shorter, but it feels like it to me and I like the ambiance of the park better than Downtown Disney. We do the same thing in reverse returning to the hotel (assuming there aren't lines getting into DCA).  People say not to use the Grand hotel entrance into DCA first thing in the morning, but honestly when we have, the line feels long, but we have always been in the park before opening time.  In fact, we are usually about to Toy Story Midnight Mania by opening time, because a CM will start leading a group down there, and a separate group to Carsland.
> 
> You are so close to both parks that you don't need any transportation.  It's such a sweet location!  Enjoy!!


Hopefully this will work.  I drew on this map a red line from the VGC wing to the DCA entrance, and in a blue line from the VGC wing to Downtown Disney, where you can access either Disneyland or DCA.  Either way, you go through security before entering DCA directly or before entering Downtown Disney.  The lobby entrance is where my 2 lines split apart.


----------



## bluecruiser

FireflyTrance said:


> Do you know if it is possible to order from Amazon Fresh and have it delivered to GCV?


I've never used Amazon Fresh, but I changed my location to VGC and it *looks like* Amazon Fresh delivers there.


----------



## sleepydog25

BowlingAriel said:


> As in the very front - nose / driver car?   OMG yes!   We aren't allowed to do that here anymore.  A couple of yrs ago there was a crash & a fatality, it is so sad. They retired the colors of the 2 involved and made a new color.
> 70days and we are getting very excited.


We're normally Worlders, too, given that we live in southwest Virginia. However, we've taken a couple of trips out to the Land in the past couple of years and have immensely enjoyed the experience. Our last trip saw my daughter turning 18, graduating from high school, and our wedding anniversary all rolled into one trip. One of the highlights was that ride in the front or driver's car. She/He sits right there just behind you. It was a hoot. I still have memories of DL back when I was stationed in SoCal--I used to park where CA now sits! My view as a DVC owner and long-time World visitor (couple of dozen trips over the past decade plus) is that the two parks in California are better than any two parks in the World. Now, the World has four parks, obviously, so overall there is more to see and do at the World. However, at WDW you spend so much time in transit, and it requires so much more planning thanks to FPs and dining necessities. At DL, planning is minimal (comparatively), and the experience a lot more intimate in many ways. Want lunch out of the parks? Walk five minutes from the gate of either park and you have numerous places from which to choose at DS. Want to go back to your room for a rest midday? Again, a very short walk. Don't feel like making a reservation for Tortilla Jo's for lunch? No sweat--there'll be a table without much (or any) of a wait. (And they serve very good guacamole table side, by the way!). It's such a different vibe there than in Florida. You'll have a blast!


----------



## Chause

We are three weeks away from our first visit as new owners and will be having family over for dinner the first night. What are your suggestions for guest parking? I know we get one free vehicle, but I thought I read somewhere that maybe you get two? If not, what lot/structure would you recommend? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nonsuch

Chause said:


> We are three weeks away from our first visit as new owners and will be having family over for dinner the first night. What are your suggestions for guest parking? I know we get one free vehicle, but I thought I read somewhere that maybe you get two? If not, what lot/structure would you recommend? Thanks in advance!


From the DVC site:

Your guests will need a room key to use GCH self-parking.  
Have your guests give your name at the guard gate and drive to front of the hotel, you can meet them to hand off a key (or add their name to your reservation and they can get a key from the front desk)


----------



## m3owbox

Do the one bed rooms sleep 5?


----------



## sgrap

m3owbox said:


> Do the one bed rooms sleep 5?


Yes.  King bed in bedroom. Queen sleeper + pull down 'twin' in living room.  We always take the 'twin' (shorter than a real twin) out of the pull down and put it on the floor.
"One-bedroom villas feature 1 king-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa, 1 pull-down bunk-size bed, 2 bathrooms "


----------



## bcwife76

m3owbox said:


> Do the one bed rooms sleep 5?


Yes


----------



## emchen

BowlingAriel said:


> ...   Have any of you DVC people done the Soarin behind the scenes tour ?   Or the bowling / dinner at Splitville?



Curious about DVC Night at Splitsville as well. Seems on offer every Wednesday.  I know that it is the location where The House of Blues was. Looks amazing from outside....glass walls, midcentury modern inside...guessing from your handle it’ll be right up your alley!

You are going to have an amazing time at VGC,  DL, and DCA!...don’t be surprised if u kick yourself a little for waiting so long to “come home”.


----------



## BowlingAriel

emchen said:


> Curious about DVC Night at Splitsville as well. Seems on offer every Wednesday.  I know that it is the location where The House of Blues was. Looks amazing from outside....glass walls, midcentury modern inside...guessing from your handle it’ll be right up your alley!
> 
> You are going to have an amazing time at VGC,  DL, and DCA!...don’t be surprised if u kick yourself a little for waiting so long to “come home”.


Ha Ha Yes we own a bowling center here in Florida and go to the Splitsville here.   I am surprised at the HUGE differences.
Down here at 60 days you better be on the phone at 7:01am or your chances for "popular" reservations are gone.
I am 55 days out and Hours aren't posted past Sept 18th and World of color isn't posted past the 28th. Everyone has been helpful, as to relax, DL isn't manic crazy like WDW is. I am excited to go home.


----------



## BowlingAriel

Hey y'all - have any of you been successful in getting a late check out or paying the charge for 3pm check out?
We have a red eye and when I called they told me those options, but I wouldn't be confirmed until the day before/. 2 weeks from today we'll be on out way...so excited.


----------



## sgrap

BowlingAriel said:


> Hey y'all - have any of you been successful in getting a late check out or paying the charge for 3pm check out?
> We have a red eye and when I called they told me those options, but I wouldn't be confirmed until the day before/. 2 weeks from today we'll be on out way...so excited.


We have asked several times for late check-out and were always told that they can't do that with the DVC rooms.


----------



## AZMermaid

I’d be surprised if they gave a villa stay a late check out. Those puppies are booked 100% of the time and if you don’t leave till 3, it seems unlikely they could have it ready by 4 for the next people. I’d plan on checking your luggage with bell services and having a fun last day in the parks or at the pool. Maybe you’ll get lucky though...


----------



## AZMermaid

BowlingAriel said:


> Hard for me to fathom that All of Cali fits on Disney World.    And the Monorail is a ride not a mode of transportation.   Have any of you DVC people done the Soarin behind the scenes tour ?   Or the bowling / dinner at Splitville?


The monorail station might be like 30 steps closer than the front of park from the DTD entrance, so totally take it for fun if you want! The views are pretty cool, especially going into the park. If you don’t have Hoppers though, make sure you only ride on a Disneyland day, your ticket is scanned before boarding. 

It is kinda “far” from the DVC rooms to the DTD entrance, like two opposite sides of the resort, but not at all far. It’s maybe a 3-5 minute walk through the hotel, 5-7 with a toddler!


----------



## thewelts

YES! Well, sort of... Over MemorialDay Weekend my (teenage) son got pretty sick and he did not want to leave the room. We had a 6 PM flight so I asked if there were any options for my son to rest comfortably until we needed to leave for the airport.
We were offered an "EXTEND THE MAGIC" package for $99 plus tax. We were issued keys to a standard guest room located down the hall from our 2 BR Villa. It was a huge help!


----------



## thewelts

BowlingAriel said:


> Hey y'all - have any of you been successful in getting a late check out or paying the charge for 3pm check out?
> We have a red eye and when I called they told me those options, but I wouldn't be confirmed until the day before/. 2 weeks from today we'll be on out way...so excited.


YES! Well, sort of... Over MemorialDay Weekend my (teenage) son got pretty sick and he did not want to leave the room. We had a 6 PM flight so I asked if there were any options for my son to rest comfortably until we needed to leave for the airport.
We were offered an "EXTEND THE MAGIC" package for $99 plus tax. We were issued keys to a standard guest room located down the hall from our 2 BR Villa. It was a huge help!


----------



## TexasChick123

They won’t let you stay past checkout in DVC rooms booked on points. You may want to look into what the PP said about the “extend the magic” package.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Has anyone had any luck with the DVC member check in desk? It was just opening when we were there in February but I never saw a CM manning it during the four days we were there.


----------



## sgrap

Bruin_mouse said:


> Has anyone had any luck with the DVC member check in desk? It was just opening when we were there in February but I never saw a CM manning it during the four days we were there.


We were just there in August and were sent to the main check in area as usual.


----------



## DebbieB

Book another night and you can leave when you please.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

sgrap said:


> We were just there in August and were sent to the main check in area as usual.



Thanks. Given how small VGC is I didn't expect it to stick, but thought I'd check anyway.


----------



## Castillo Mom

Bruin_mouse said:


> Has anyone had any luck with the DVC member check in desk? It was just opening when we were there in February but I never saw a CM manning it during the four days we were there.



We stayed there twice recently, beginning of June and late July.  Neither one of those times was there anyone dedicated to checking in DVC members.  When I saw the long check-in line, I was slightly annoyed but it went pretty quickly because they have cast members come up to you while in line and do a pre check-in of sorts from an iPad.  The cast members were so incredibly welcoming and cheerful that it made the perceived long wait a pleasant experience.


----------



## chrisaman

We are a family of 5 staying in a Villa in November. Two of my children are infants and will share a crib. We will have a friend stay with us 1 night as well since we will have bed space. Is there any negative to leaving one of the infants off the list of people staying and instead putting the friend staying one night with us so they can enjoy EMH with us. Trying to decide what we want to do. Thanks


----------



## sgrap

chrisaman said:


> We are a family of 5 staying in a Villa in November. Two of my children are infants and will share a crib. We will have a friend stay with us 1 night as well since we will have bed space. Is there any negative to leaving one of the infants off the list of people staying and instead putting the friend staying one night with us so they can enjoy EMH with us. Trying to decide what we want to do. Thanks


I'm not 100% sure, but I think that you can have 1 infant (only 1 of them, under 3 years old) that doesn't count toward the # of total guests in the room. 
I've been googling it and everything I see seems to confirm that.  So you would still list them, but 1 of them wouldn't count to your total #.


----------



## emchen

chrisaman said:


> We are a family of 5 staying in a Villa in November. Two of my children are infants and will share a crib. We will have a friend stay with us 1 night as well since we will have bed space. Is there any negative to leaving one of the infants off the list of people staying and instead putting the friend staying one night with us so they can enjoy EMH with us. Trying to decide what we want to do. Thanks


Agree w @sgrap 100%.


----------



## Nonsuch

Villas Grand Californian are 10 years old today


----------



## chrisaman

sgrap said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think that you can have 1 infant (only 1 of them, under 3 years old) that doesn't count toward the # of total guests in the room.
> I've been googling it and everything I see seems to confirm that.  So you would still list them, but 1 of them wouldn't count to your total #.


Yes this is true. But the max amount is 4 in the room so the infant rule allows me to list 5 but the extra person for 1 night will make 6 which I know is not allowed but we can squeeze in just fine. I just can't list 6 people so I thought about not listing one of the infants. I just don't want them to miss out on anything is all.


----------



## sgrap

chrisaman said:


> Yes this is true. But the max amount is 4 in the room so the infant rule allows me to list 5 but the extra person for 1 night will make 6 which I know is not allowed but we can squeeze in just fine. I just can't list 6 people so I thought about not listing one of the infants. I just don't want them to miss out on anything is all.


  For some reason I was assuming you were in a one bedroom villa. Those hold 5. But are you only in a studio?


----------



## AmyGoesDisney

I am SO excited - our waitlist for VGC came through!!!! We had been able to book 3 of a 4 night stay back at the 7mo point, leaving the 2nd night on waitlist.  Now, 13 days from check-in (!) it came through  totally doing a happy dance here!


----------



## chrisaman

sgrap said:


> For some reason I was assuming you were in a one bedroom villa. Those hold 5. But are you only in a studio?


Yes. My twins are 1 so in terms of space it is like they aren't even really there


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

chrisaman said:


> Yes. My twins are 1 so in terms of space it is like they aren't even really there



Funny - I think 1 year olds take up more space than the average adult!


----------



## bbangel

What are people's experience booking a one bedroom at the 7 months mark?


----------



## emchen

bbangel said:


> What are people's experience booking a one bedroom at the 7 months mark?


I'm too new to have direct experience, but based on how frequently I am on the resort availability tool and @**********'s availability charts for VGC... it will not be a problem, barely an inconvenience during January, 1st half of March, April, and May.  It may be "spotty" for DVC-busy seasons, but not impossible like it is for studios.

In short, booking a one bedroom at the 7 month mark will be quite doable if your travel times happen to be in the 3 1/2 months mentioned above.


----------



## bbangel

Thanks, I'm looking at August but gives me a good sense of possibilities. Now to do the math and see if I can make the points work lol


----------



## Spork24

bbangel said:


> What are people's experience booking a one bedroom at the 7 months mark?



We are checking in next week! we are members from BLT in orlando and booked a 1BR at the seven month mark.  I got online every morning right at booking time (7CT) for a little over a week and peiced it together day by day.  I wasnt able to just grab the days I wanted in one big group, but every day I was able to grab another day that was released by walkers.  I eventually got 4 of my 6 desired nights this way and I got the other 2 nights a week or so later via waitlist.

We are super excited as this is our first trip to disneyland and we don't really know what to expect!  our traveling party is myself, DW, DS4, and DD3.


----------



## AmyGoesDisney

bbangel said:


> What are people's experience booking a one bedroom at the 7 months mark?


I posted my experience on the previous page in this thread - ultimately we got it all!  Like PP, you may have to piece it together (maybe just during more crowded times?) but it is totally doable.  Good luck - we can't wait!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I got a studio at the 7-month mark for spring 2020! 

Is there a market at Grand Cali? On the DVC site, there are lists of what groceries are available at each DVC resort, but Grand Cali is not on that list. 

I'm not finding much information online; it looks like maybe White Water Snacks had a small grocery section that may have been removed in the renovation? 

I'd like to pack bagels and purchase cream cheese and ground coffee.


----------



## Nonsuch

Where'sPiglet? said:


> ...Is there a market at Grand Cali? On the DVC site, there are lists of what groceries are available at each DVC resort, but Grand Cali is not on that list.
> I'm not finding much information online; it looks like maybe White Water Snacks had a small grocery section that may have been removed in the renovation?
> I'd like to pack bagels and purchase cream cheese and ground coffee.


The selection at Craftsman Grill (formerly Whitewater Snacks) is very limited.  
Ground coffee and filters are available, but better coffee can be found at Starbucks in DTD.

Cold selection from June 2019:


There were (when VGC was new) items to cook a breakfast (eggs, bacon, butter...), but now even the most basic items must bought from outside the resort.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Nonsuch said:


> The selection at Craftsman Grill (formerly Whitewater Snacks) is very limited.
> Ground coffee and filters are available, but better coffee can be found at Starbucks in DTD.
> 
> Cold selection from June 2019:
> View attachment 439727
> 
> There were (when VGC was new) items to cook a breakfast (eggs, bacon, butter...), but now even the most basic items must bought from outside the resort.



Thanks. This helps with logistics. I would pack coffee from home, but the last time I did that in my carry-on, I nearly had it confiscated by TSA, and that was a sealed bag straight from the store. 

I'm staying the first night at Candy Cane Inn, so I guess I could stop at the CVS or Walgreens at the corner of Harbor/Katella once I have my room assignment and then take a Lyft from there. I was hoping to take a Lyft before park opening to GC and have them store my luggage, but I guess I can have CCI store my luggage and take the Lyft in the afternoon instead.


----------



## Nonsuch

Where'sPiglet? said:


> ...I'm staying the first night at Candy Cane Inn, so I guess I could stop at the CVS or Walgreens at the corner of Harbor/Katella once I have my room assignment and then take a Lyft from there. I was hoping to take a Lyft before park opening to GC and have them store my luggage, but I guess I can have CCI store my luggage and take the Lyft in the afternoon instead.


Checking in early at VGC will help with room assignment.  If view is important, you could checkin as early as 6AM


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Nonsuch said:


> Checking in early at VGC will help with room assignment.  If view is important, you could checkin as early as 6AM



THIS is good information to have! Thanks!


----------



## franandaj

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Is there a market at Grand Cali? On the DVC site, there are lists of what groceries are available at each DVC resort, but Grand Cali is not on that list.



There is also a liquor store on Katella, just west of West street (aka Disneyland Drive) called Wonderland Liquor. They have a pretty good selection of foods for a little hole in the wall.


----------



## wbl2745

franandaj said:


> There is also a liquor store on Katella, just west of West street (aka Disneyland Drive) called Wonderland Liquor. They have a pretty good selection of foods for a little hole in the wall.



There are several other stores nearby. At the corner of Katella and Harbor is a convenience market. They seem to have everything. It looks like across the street is also a CVS which may have things that you're looking for. Lastly, directly across Harbor from the entrance to the parks is the Tropicana, which also has a small market. It is likely that the market in the Tropicana is closest to the Grand Californian, but you'd have to pass through security with your groceries. I don't know if that would cause problems.


----------



## sleepydog25

The Starbucks in DTD is very convenient--just a few minutes from any room in the resort, and only a few steps from the DTD entrance from GCH.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

franandaj said:


> There is also a liquor store on Katella, just west of West street (aka Disneyland Drive) called Wonderland Liquor. They have a pretty good selection of foods for a little hole in the wall.



Thanks!



wbl2745 said:


> There are several other stores nearby. At the corner of Katella and Harbor is a convenience market. They seem to have everything. It looks like across the street is also a CVS which may have things that you're looking for. Lastly, directly across Harbor from the entrance to the parks is the Tropicana, which also has a small market. It is likely that the market in the Tropicana is closest to the Grand Californian, but *you'd have to pass through security with your groceries. I don't know if that would cause problems.*



With my luck, it would. They made me fully open - like open the factory-sealed box and take all the pieces out - a tea set from World of Disney when I passed through the Esplanade to go back to a Harbor Blvd hotel a few years back. I'm sure the people behind me in line were thrilled. 

I also had security at WDW tell me to take off my SparkleSkirt one time. THAT was a misunderstanding - they thought a front zipper pocket was a fanny pack! I was horrified and frantically trying to explain that it was a pocket and not something I was willing to take off in public! (I did not, in fact, have to undress in the security line.)



sleepydog25 said:


> The Starbucks in DTD is very convenient--just a few minutes from any room in the resort, and only a few steps from the DTD entrance from GCH.



I may just go this route. I like to eat breakfast in the room to save time and make logistics easier, but in this case, it's making the logistics far more complicated than necessary!


----------



## sleepydog25

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I may just go this route. I like to eat breakfast in the room to save time and make logistics easier, but in this case, it's making the logistics far more complicated than necessary!


On occasion, we'd leave early to stop at the Starbucks before entering the parks; other times, one of the two of us would go there to pick up our lattes while the other was getting ready, and then we'd drink them in the room. Both ways worked fine for us, and security wasn't an issue since it was just a beverage and maybe a pastry.


----------



## sgrap

Has anyone stayed in a Pixar Pier or Redwood Creek Trail view room on a grad night?  I just put in our room requests for late May and realized that with the multiple grad nights, it might be very noisy on that side.  Would love to hear from people who have experienced a room facing DCA during grad nights as to how noisy they are.  Thanks!


----------



## shaunacb

We were there in May and 2 of our 7 nights were grad nights. I actually requested a pool view room but when I checked in, realized I got the coveted 6502 so I decided to try it out. I don’t remember it being too loud, and the kids and I slept fine, but my husband says he could hear loud music in the room until about midnight and it kept him awake.  Might be a good time to try a different view if the majority of your nights are grad nights and you go to bed early.


----------



## sgrap

shaunacb said:


> We were there in May and 2 of our 7 nights were grad nights. I actually requested a pool view room but when I checked in, realized I got the coveted 6502 so I decided to try it out. I don’t remember it being too loud, and the kids and I slept fine, but my husband says he could hear loud music in the room until about midnight and it kept him awake.  Might be a good time to try a different view if the majority of your nights are grad nights and you go to bed early.


Thank you!


----------



## ChimneyJim

We just booked our first stay for next June.  Our car service will give us a free stop at a grocer.  Where is the closest full grocery not just convenience store?


----------



## finchy3

Ralphs  3 miles away @ 915 S Brookhurst St Space 2, Anaheim, CA 92804


----------



## Minniesgal

bbangel said:


> What are people's experience booking a one bedroom at the 7 months mark?



Almost impossible for August.  I am (or was) an owner and had 5 nghts booked at 11 months and wanted 3 more at 7.  We watched availability more or less go by about 9 months so we changed our 1 bed to a studio for 8 nights.  Glad we did as there was nothing left at 7 months.  That was for August 2019.

Most CG owners buy points to only use there.


----------



## ChimneyJim

finchy3 said:


> Ralphs  3 miles away @ 915 S Brookhurst St Space 2, Anaheim, CA 92804


Wonderful.  Thank you.


----------



## pepe3penelope

Hi! I finally get to book Thursday morning online. 

Question about reservation modifications: If I book for 5 nights but later have to change to four nights, what is the penalty? Couldn’t find the answer on the DVC website.

Thank you!


----------



## sgrap

pepe3penelope said:


> Hi! I finally get to book Thursday morning online.
> 
> Question about reservation modifications: If I book for 5 nights but later have to change to four nights, what is the penalty? Couldn’t find the answer on the DVC website.
> 
> Thank you!


I believe it would be the same as if you cancelled:  points would go back where they came from if it is 31+ days ahead of time.


----------



## Jperiod

What do you think the best options are for grocery delivery? Especially organic choices?  Do I need to be present to receive the order or does bell services hold refrigerated items?  Are there fees?


----------



## sgrap

Jperiod said:


> What do you think the best options are for grocery delivery? Especially organic choices?  Do I need to be present to receive the order or does bell services hold refrigerated items?  Are there fees?


We always order from Vons. We last did in August and have never been there for delivery (and they kept items refrigerated as needed),  but I don't know if new rules apply to Grand Californian.  We've never paid any resort fees for the delivery.


----------



## pineapplepalms

Jperiod said:


> What do you think the best options are for grocery delivery? Especially organic choices?  Do I need to be present to receive the order or does bell services hold refrigerated items?  Are there fees?



We just used Amazon Fresh at VGC recently and BS held it for us. I believe it was refrigerated since everything was still cold when we got it, but Amazon also packed cold things in insulated liners and we had it brought up within an hour or two. I thought there would be a BS fee when we checked out but there wasn’t. I even asked the front desk about it specifically and she said there wasn’t a charge.


----------



## sgrap

Does anyone know if the ECV rental rules that changed in WDW recently are also in effect at DLR?  I always rent and ECV from an outside company and have it delivered to the Grand Californian.


----------



## Araminta18

Hi all!  We managed to get two reservations on rented points for 6 nights in a studio in Sept 2020–I’m super excited!  Had a question though: my parents will be making the trip with us, but they’re going to stay at one of the Good Neighbor hotels cause it’s cheaper. Could we add them to our VGC reservation for the early entry perks and such, even if they won’t be spending the night in the studio?


----------



## sgrap

Araminta18 said:


> Hi all!  We managed to get two reservations on rented points for 6 nights in a studio in Sept 2020–I’m super excited!  Had a question though: my parents will be making the trip with us, but they’re going to stay at one of the Good Neighbor hotels cause it’s cheaper. Could we add them to our VGC reservation for the early entry perks and such, even if they won’t be spending the night in the studio?


A studio only sleeps 4, so only if there were only 4 people total.  But I don't know what safety issues that could cause in an emergency if they were doing a head count type of thing.


----------



## chrisaman

Araminta18 said:


> Hi all!  We managed to get two reservations on rented points for 6 nights in a studio in Sept 2020–I’m super excited!  Had a question though: my parents will be making the trip with us, but they’re going to stay at one of the Good Neighbor hotels cause it’s cheaper. Could we add them to our VGC reservation for the early entry perks and such, even if they won’t be spending the night in the studio?


Yes as long as you don't exceed the max number per studio which is 4 or 5 if one is an infant. They don't even put the names on the cards anymore. So if u really wanted to, it would be very easy to trick the system.


----------



## Araminta18

sgrap said:


> A studio only sleeps 4, so only if there were only 4 people total.  But I don't know what safety issues that could cause in an emergency if they were doing a head count type of thing.





chrisaman said:


> Yes as long as you don't exceed the max number per studio which is 4 or 5 if one is an infant. They don't even put the names on the cards anymore. So if u really wanted to, it would be very easy to trick the system.



Adding the two of them would be 4 people total, so no occupancy problem, but would it be tricking the system? We would so want them to have access to the room in case they want midday breaks or naps or anything without us, we just want privacy from each other at night. Is that not ok? Not trying to exploit a loophole or anything, if it’s not ok.


----------



## emchen

Araminta18 said:


> Adding the two of them would be 4 people total, so no occupancy problem, but would it be tricking the system? We would so want them to have access to the room in case they want midday breaks or naps or anything without us, we just want privacy from each other at night. Is that not ok? Not trying to exploit a loophole or anything, if it’s not ok.


In my opinion there is absolutely nothing wrong with what you are proposing from any standpoint, whether it be contractual or ethical. There is no loophole that you are exploiting when you are just availing yourself to what you are entitled to.


----------



## crvetter

Araminta18 said:


> Adding the two of them would be 4 people total, so no occupancy problem, but would it be tricking the system? We would so want them to have access to the room in case they want midday breaks or naps or anything without us, we just want privacy from each other at night. Is that not ok? Not trying to exploit a loophole or anything, if it’s not ok.


I think the prior poster that was talking about tricking the system wasn’t referring to what you are doing. They were referring to something else based on the room keys being generic now. 

As the PP said you are entitled to add up to the occupancy limit. I personally have for family members that stay elsewhere if they want to go into the room for a rest (just never go over the occupancy limit) or sit by the pool. It’s something already paid for.


----------



## nikerbokers

sgrap said:


> Does anyone know if the ECV rental rules that changed in WDW recently are also in effect at DLR?  I always rent and ECV from an outside company and have it delivered to the Grand Californian.t



Not sure about ECV specifically, but I think it's the same as stroller rental. I rent strollers from City Stroller and they have new rules effective December 1st (the day we check in). They gave me an hour and a half window and told me they will text me when they arrive at VGC so they can hand off the stroller. Definitely less convenient, but I think most companies have new procedures ready.


----------



## sgrap

nikerbokers said:


> Not sure about ECV specifically, but I think it's the same as stroller rental. I rent strollers from City Stroller and they have new rules effective December 1st (the day we check in). They gave me an hour and a half window and told me they will text me when they arrive at VGC so they can hand off the stroller. Definitely less convenient, but I think most companies have new procedures ready.


Thank you!


----------



## coastermom

Just purchased resale points at GCV because as members we could never get a room at the 7 month mark ! Our points should show before the end of the year and we are planning for an August of 2020 trip . We want to stay at GCV for as long as we can with our 150 points this trip we will be in CA for the week . We want to start in San Diego and drive up to DLR has anyone done this ? Is it a far drive ?


----------



## sgrap

coastermom said:


> Just purchased resale points at GCV because as members we could never get a room at the 7 month mark ! Our points should show before the end of the year and we are planning for an August of 2020 trip . We want to stay at GCV for as long as we can with our 150 points this trip we will be in CA for the week . We want to start in San Diego and drive up to DLR has anyone done this ? Is it a far drive ?


Congratulations!!!  We love having VGC points!  We have done a combo San Diego/ Disneyland trip before.  It isn't a terrible drive as long as you aren't in a rush, because you are going to deal with traffic.  Seems like around 2 hours.  We usually stay in Carlsbad if we do that, because we love Legoland, and that is around an hour or so.  Use the WAZE app to get help with traffic.


----------



## Jperiod

coastermom said:


> Just purchased resale points at GCV because as members we could never get a room at the 7 month mark ! Our points should show before the end of the year and we are planning for an August of 2020 trip . We want to stay at GCV for as long as we can with our 150 points this trip we will be in CA for the week . We want to start in San Diego and drive up to DLR has anyone done this ? Is it a far drive ?


We frequently drive up for the day from San Diego.  1.5-2 hours depending on where you are.


----------



## coastermom

sgrap said:


> Congratulations!!!  We love having VGC points!  We have done a combo San Diego/ Disneyland trip before.  It isn't a terrible drive as long as you aren't in a rush, because you are going to deal with traffic.  Seems like around 2 hours.  We usually stay in Carlsbad if we do that, because we love Legoland, and that is around an hour or so.  Use the WAZE app to get help with traffic.



Thank You we live in NYC we are always dealing with traffic ! We also use the Waze App and have booked for July as we are going to go to WDW in August !


----------



## stevevm

Very Excited...booked at our 7 month window this morning for July.  I doubted that i would get in.  Booked at 8:10AM


----------



## VTHappyGirl

Hello ..here now for the first time.  Where is the recycling?  Have paper and gallon water jugs to recycle.  Thx!


----------



## sgrap

VTHappyGirl said:


> Hello ..here now for the first time.  Where is the recycling?  Have paper and gallon water jugs to recycle.  Thx!


We have asked the staff there before, and were told that there wasn't any place to leave recycling but to leave it under the sink next to the garbage can.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

VTHappyGirl said:


> Hello ..here now for the first time.  Where is the recycling?  Have paper and gallon water jugs to recycle.  Thx!



Many communities in CA have single stream recycling (maybe all?) and I'd guess that is what you find at VGC.  ie - no separating at the source.


----------



## bluecruiser

I was a bit disappointed in how VGC handles recycling. There were no bins or different-colored bags in the room for recycled items. The CM who took my trash the first day said if you have items for recycling you have to take them to the vending/trash room yourself (where there's a separate bin). She said it was too much work for the trash/housekeeping people to do both trash and recycling.

I collected my recycling items in a separate paper bag in the kitchen and one day it disappeared, I assume taken by the trash person. My suspicion is that it ended up in trash, not recycling.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bluecruiser said:


> I was a bit disappointed in how VGC handles recycling. There were no bins or different-colored bags in the room for recycled items. The CM who took my trash the first day said if you have items for recycling you have to take them to the vending/trash room yourself (where there's a separate bin). She said it was too much work for the trash/housekeeping people to do both trash and recycling.
> 
> I collected my recycling items in a separate paper bag in the kitchen and one day it disappeared, I assume taken by the trash person. My suspicion is that it ended up in trash, not recycling.



As I suspected the trash at the hotels is a single stream and it is sent elsewhere to be gone thru.  https://publicaffairs.disneyland.com/environment/waste-reduction/


----------



## bluecruiser

Thanks @KAT4DISNEY, I don't feel so guilty now.

From the link:


> At the three Resort Hotels, all of the trash collected is sent to an off-site materials recovery facility where recyclables are sorted and separated for recycling.


----------



## DizzyKnee

I'm interested in the "sleepability" of a VGC 1 Bedroom unit.  I've seen in videos that show a Murphy bed.  Are their height restrictions for sleeping on that sucker?  Also, what about comfort of both the Murphy Bed and Sleeper sofa?  My DW and DS (23yo) and DD (25yo) are wondering if it's doable for 3 or 4 nights.


----------



## sgrap

DizzyKnee said:


> I'm interested in the "sleepability" of a VGC 1 Bedroom unit.  I've seen in videos that show a Murphy bed.  Are their height restrictions for sleeping on that sucker?  Also, what about comfort of both the Murphy Bed and Sleeper sofa?  My DW and DS (23yo) and DD (25yo) are wondering if it's doable for 3 or 4 nights.


I always take the mattress out of the Murphy Bed and put it on the floor.  It's shorter than a twin, but I'm 5'7" and I sleep on it OK.  I haven't heard any complaints from family members about the sofa bed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DizzyKnee said:


> I'm interested in the "sleepability" of a VGC 1 Bedroom unit.  I've seen in videos that show a Murphy bed.  Are their height restrictions for sleeping on that sucker?  Also, what about comfort of both the Murphy Bed and Sleeper sofa?  My DW and DS (23yo) and DD (25yo) are wondering if it's doable for 3 or 4 nights.



The murphy bed is at least a real mattress but I wouldn't want to be any taller than myself (5'5") unless you don't move around at night.  Otherwise it's comfortable enough.  I've had family members sleep on the sleeper sofa and have not complained but if they did they'd probably be booking their own rooms so it may not be a fair representation of the comfortability.   Also, they tend to be able to sleep anywhere on anything.


----------



## mcm574

We are one week away from our first stay at GCV - very excited! That said, we've never done the DVC/rented points thing, and I'm hoping someone can advise me on the check-in process. Is it like a regular hotel check-in? Is there a special desk? Will I need the name of the owner from whom I'm renting points? Anything else I need to be thinking about? TIA!!!


----------



## VTHappyGirl

We were there for the first time too just a few weeks ago. For This location, yes checkin was at the regular hotel check in / registration desk.

I did have the paper with reservation # and DVC owners name but it wasn't needed as my name was on the reservation.  Had no issues at all.

We loved our first stay and already thinking of when we can do a return visit!


----------



## mcm574

Thanks so much for the prompt response! We’re moving over to GCV after two nights at Hojo - my kids don’t know about the split stay, really looking forward to surprising them!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

mcm574 said:


> We are one week away from our first stay at GCV - very excited! That said, we've never done the DVC/rented points thing, and I'm hoping someone can advise me on the check-in process. Is it like a regular hotel check-in? Is there a special desk? Will I need the name of the owner from whom I'm renting points? Anything else I need to be thinking about? TIA!!!


As *VTHappyGirl *noted, all you should need is your own identification as that is what will be listed on the reservation. It never hurts to have more information, such as the owner's name, etc. You walk in the main entrance doors--great spot for a picture by the way--then turn right once inside. You'll see the check-in counters there, and there will be a CM to help guide you, as well. It's a great resort in a superb location--you'll love it! Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## MikeRx

How many of us have booked November 12, 2020 in anticipation of a DVC Moonlight Magic event? It looks like the only November day in 2020 booked out for a studio. If this is you, welcome and see you in November.
btw, we hedged our bet and also booked the 19th 

Mike


----------



## shaunacb

MikeRx said:


> How many of us have booked November 12, 2020 in anticipation of a DVC Moonlight Magic event? It looks like the only November day in 2020 booked out for a studio. If this is you, welcome and see you in November.
> btw, we hedged our bet and also booked the 19th
> 
> Mike


Us too!  But we book 1-bedrooms so availability is still open.  I wondered if there was some insider info on the moonlight magic date for 2020 when I saw that single studio night booked up... Does anyone have any new information on the date? I wonder when they will announce it?  I would love to firm up our plans for November, and would hate to miss Moonlight Magic by a day or two!


----------



## MikeRx

shaunacb said:


> Us too!  But we book 1-bedrooms so availability is still open.  I wondered if there was some insider info on the moonlight magic date for 2020 when I saw that single studio night booked up... Does anyone have any new information on the date? I wonder when they will announce it?  I would love to firm up our plans for November, and would hate to miss Moonlight Magic by a day or two!


We booked simply on past dates, no insider info. We will cancel the other Thursday if we are correct with one of them. We await the DVC gods and their date benevolence. Hard to understand why WDW dates are know for 2020 and DLR is still a mystery. Good luck To us all


----------



## wazzu_d

stevevm said:


> Very Excited...booked at our 7 month window this morning for July.  I doubted that i would get in.  Booked at 8:10AM


Really hoping we have the same luck in February for September, but we are renting points.


----------



## limace

Checked in yesterday. Hotel is wonderful as always. Last time we stayed, we had 5500, with amazing views of DCA. Sadly, world of color went down that trip. This trip, it’s up, but we are on the other side, with pool views. Still nice, and definitely quieter without Sky School outside our window.


----------



## ambula603

New to Disneyland, but not DVC...I have gone back about 10 pages in this thread but thought I would just go ahead and ask.

We are first time DL visitors (will probably be our only time, as we are in Kentucky and typically go to WDW).  My husband and I have two daughters, age 11 and 8.  We just went on a Disney Cruise and now want to see the other side of Disney in CA!

We have two options - go in summer 2020 and stay at a Good Neighbor Hotel because we can't get GCV via DVC.  We would lose out on the experience of staying on property.  (Which I know is not the same maybe as WDW, but it is still important to me because I LOVE the resort experience.)  We won't pay cash for a Disney room, so that is not an option for us.

Or...wait and TRY to get a GCV studio or 1 bedroom in October 2020 during our Fall Break.  I know it is a risk and we still may not get one so that makes me nervous.  We rent points from my best friend so I can't control when she logs in and tries to get the room.  I would prefer to travel in the summer due to our schedules, but we could do October, if necessary.  I really don't want the Halloween theming, since we did a Halloween Cruise and WDW the Halloween before that. 

So, if you had one shot - would you prefer to see DL in the summer or fall?  
Is GCV worth waiting until October? Is it even likely at 7 months out?
Am I already behind in planning for a summer trip?   

I have lots of questions, so thanks in advance!


----------



## crvetter

ambula603 said:


> We would lose out on the experience of staying on property.


Just be aware that the only resort on property at DL that rivals WDW resorts in terms of seclusion from the outside world and level of theme is GCH. I know you said you won't pay cash so I assume that means that DLH and PPH are off the table, but wanted to give you that detail in case you end up considering it..


ambula603 said:


> So, if you had one shot - would you prefer to see DL in the summer or fall?
> Is GCV worth waiting until October? Is it even likely at 7 months out?


So I would say this summer you are mostly going to have to stalk the RAT to see if anyone cancels rooms. Usually it's unlikely; however, I cancelled about a month ago for February 2020 so cancellations do happen. Also the decorations for Halloween I personally don't think take away from DCA or DL in any fashion, the ones in DL are a little better done than those at MK, IMO. Also GCH isn't really decorated besides a Cake or Gingerbread house. Actually Halloween time (or Christmas) at DL is super great for the Nightmare Before Christmas Haunted House overlay (and its corresponding gingerbread house). And Carsland in DCA is amazing at Halloween.

Availability anytime at VGC is luck you just need to be on at 7 months out whenever there is availability and hope for the best at 8 AM EST. Either summer or fall DL is a must (though I wouldn't be too worried about the Halloween theming its very unique). If you don't care about middle of the week or even upgrading to 1 beds your odds increase.


----------



## emchen

ambula603 said:


> New to Disneyland, but not DVC...I have gone back about 10 pages in this thread but thought I would just go ahead and ask.
> 
> We are first time DL visitors (will probably be our only time, as we are in Kentucky and typically go to WDW).  My husband and I have two daughters, age 11 and 8.  We just went on a Disney Cruise and now want to see the other side of Disney in CA!
> 
> We have two options - go in summer 2020 and stay at a Good Neighbor Hotel because we can't get GCV via DVC.  We would lose out on the experience of staying on property.  (Which I know is not the same maybe as WDW, but it is still important to me because I LOVE the resort experience.)  We won't pay cash for a Disney room, so that is not an option for us.
> 
> Or...wait and TRY to get a GCV studio or 1 bedroom in October 2020 during our Fall Break.  I know it is a risk and we still may not get one so that makes me nervous.  We rent points from my best friend so I can't control when she logs in and tries to get the room.  I would prefer to travel in the summer due to our schedules, but we could do October, if necessary.  I really don't want the Halloween theming, since we did a Halloween Cruise and WDW the Halloween before that.
> 
> So, if you had one shot - would you prefer to see DL in the summer or fall?
> Is GCV worth waiting until October? Is it even likely at 7 months out?
> Am I already behind in planning for a summer trip?
> 
> I have lots of questions, so thanks in advance!


If you look at the availability thread by @********** and @Bing Showei:  


********** said:


> Post for Villas at Grand Californian - this is not updated from 2015 because it already is impossible to get in.
> View attachment 332358 View attachment 332359


...you'll see that your odds will be none in October and spotty most of summer, so best bet is summer at 7-mo window shooting for 1-BR.

Fall is the better season over Summer at DLR by a long mile!  Weather, fall decorations, Nightmare Before Xmas Haunted Mansion, Cars Land Halloween Decor, among other reasons.

See quoted availability chart to answer the remainder of your questions.

Wish you luck, hoping you get a chance to come visit The Original!


----------



## Cynister

Does anyone have any room recommendations to request for a studio? Thanks!


----------



## crvetter

Cynister said:


> Does anyone have any room recommendations to request for a studio? Thanks!


High floor (4+) room number x504 if not available x510 is the second best. x504 (where x is floor number) looks out over Pixar Pier and is the closest to theme park view IMO.


----------



## mouschievous

I am still in shock that someone was willing to rent us their points for 5 nights in a 2 BR villa next September!  We are going for my parents' 50th anniversary and this is going to make it that much more special (and is actually cheaper than the 4 of us staying at DLH, interestingly!).

We have never been to GCH at all, let alone VGC, so we're very excited about this trip.  I know that we can make room requests, and I also know from reading here that we don't want 6500 because of the door to the WOC viewing area.  I do think we'd like to be up higher so we have a view of something, but I think we'd also like a quieter room and I have read that some rooms have a lot of park noise, etc.  Any advice from the experts?


----------



## Cynister

crvetter said:


> High floor (4+) room number x504 if not available x510 is the second best. x504 (where x is floor number) looks out over Pixar Pier and is the closest to theme park view IMO.


I'm not familiar with how many floors there are to insert the numbers. Would it be 5510 & 5504 or are there more?


----------



## sgrap

Cynister said:


> I'm not familiar with how many floors there are to insert the numbers. Would it be 5510 & 5504 or are there more?


There are 6 floors, but the 6th floor only has 3 rooms, one of each type.  6500 is a dedicated 2-bedroom, 6502 is a 1-bedroom and 6504 is a studio (or last 2 combine for a 2-bedroom lock-off).  Those all face Pixar Pier.  They do tend to be a little noisier because of the location, and also the bedroom with the 2 queens in 6500 backs up against the door to the big viewing patio, so people tend to go in and out of there frequently and the you can hear the heavy door slamming from the bedroom.  But the view from those rooms is amazing!


----------



## Jperiod

Higher the better.  We were on the 4th floor in December and you can only see the tops of the WoC fountains.  It didn't stop us from watching it, but it was nothing compared to when we were there in 2013 when the trees were shorter.


----------



## pepe3penelope

Hi, all!  This past Thursday I was able to book for August and sooooo excited!  Lot of points since only 2 bedroom available though.

Have some questions since it’s been awhile since we have been able to do the villas at the Grand californian.
1. If I get Vons grocery delivery, will the hotel charge a service fee for receiving them if villa isn’t ready yet? I know the order can’t have alcohol if I’m not present.
2. Have you used other grocery companies for delivery? How was your experience? Has anyone used Ralph’s?
3. I tried once the early walk at 6:00 at California adventure. If my daughter is willing to get up early with me, will they question her age or do a look up on reservation? I think the minimum is 14 and she will be 13.
4. Plan on cooking few meals in kitchen. Last visit in villas was 2014. I remember the pans weren’t nonstick. Is it still the same? (Trying to figure out if I should bring my own...we are locals passholders and driving over.)

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Jperiod

pepe3penelope said:


> Hi, all!  This past Thursday I was able to book for August and sooooo excited!  Lot of points since only 2 bedroom available though.
> 
> Have some questions since it’s been awhile since we have been able to do the villas at the Grand californian.
> 1. If I get Vons grocery delivery, will the hotel charge a service fee for receiving them if villa isn’t ready yet? I know the order can’t have alcohol if I’m not present.
> 2. Have you used other grocery companies for delivery? How was your experience? Has anyone used Ralph’s?
> 3. I tried once the early walk at 6:00 at California adventure. If my daughter is willing to get up early with me, will they question her age or do a look up on reservation? I think the minimum is 14 and she will be 13.
> 4. Plan on cooking few meals in kitchen. Last visit in villas was 2014. I remember the pans weren’t nonstick. Is it still the same? (Trying to figure out if I should bring my own...we are locals passholders and driving over.)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



1. There was no service fee for our orders.  Not sure about alcohol.
2. I used Amazon Fresh, Prime 2 hour, and Whole Foods (through Amazon) while we were there and all went great!
4. Yes, they were nonstick when we were there in December and they give you a hard plastic spoon and flat spatula which were awkward to use in the pan for eggs. I missed my silicone spatulas.


----------



## pepe3penelope

Jperiod said:


> 1. There was no service fee for our orders.  Not sure about alcohol.
> 2. I used Amazon Fresh, Prime 2 hour, and Whole Foods (through Amazon) while we were there and all went great!
> 4. Yes, they were nonstick when we were there in December and they give you a hard plastic spoon and flat spatula which were awkward to use in the pan for eggs. I missed my silicone spatulas.


Thanks for your responses! Trying not to make things complicated. Will plan to bring couple cooking items from home depending on what I’m making.


----------



## pepe3penelope

Hi! Another question! Does anyone know if we would be able to bring our Nintendo switch, would we able to connect it to the TV? TIA!


----------



## Wakey

Sorry to ask the question again, but room recommendations from the experts.

We have a 1 bed booked. I like the look of the theme park view, but my wife likes it very quiet so that seems a no go. We usually request far from lift as she cannot stand lift noise, or a lot of people passing etc,

What will be quiet, but have a nice view?


----------



## sgrap

Wakey said:


> Sorry to ask the question again, but room recommendations from the experts.
> 
> We have a 1 bed booked. I like the look of the theme park view, but my wife likes it very quiet so that seems a no go. We usually request far from lift as she cannot stand lift noise, or a lot of people passing etc,
> 
> What will be quiet, but have a nice view?


 The rooms facing pixar peer get a fair amount of noise. They are pretty close to the park.


----------



## DebbieB

Wakey said:


> Sorry to ask the question again, but room recommendations from the experts.
> 
> We have a 1 bed booked. I like the look of the theme park view, but my wife likes it very quiet so that seems a no go. We usually request far from lift as she cannot stand lift noise, or a lot of people passing etc,
> 
> What will be quiet, but have a nice view?



The other options are woods view or pool view.   For quiet, I would choose woods view but all you will see is trees.   For pool view, I would request upper floor.


----------



## bluecruiser

Wakey said:


> Sorry to ask the question again, but room recommendations from the experts.
> We have a 1 bed booked. I like the look of the theme park view, but my wife likes it very quiet so that seems a no go. We usually request far from lift as she cannot stand lift noise, or a lot of people passing etc,
> What will be quiet, but have a nice view?


I agree with @DebbieB. Pool view from higher floor should get you a quieter room.

Adding a few examples of other views from my recent trips:

In December 2017 I had room 2514 facing the back of the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail. The view was mostly of trees and it was very quiet.




In December 2019 I had room 3508, mostly trees but I could see the tops of some attractions (see below). There was a good bit of music noise during the day and evening from the groups playing at the Festival of Holidays. I had requested a higher floor room with a view of World of Color, and this room technically met one of the two requirements, but I would not make this request again due to the noise.


----------



## Nonsuch

Wakey said:


> We have a 1 bed booked. I like the look of the theme park view, but my wife likes it very quiet so that seems a no go. We usually request far from lift as she cannot stand lift noise, or a lot of people passing etc,


You should request villa 5514, perhaps the most peaceful room in the hotel (or any hotel)   
link to photos earlier in this thread

This villa is on the 5th floor and there are no rooms above.  The dead end hallway that wraps around this villa only leads to the second floor of a Grand Villa, and is seldom used.
All the x514 villas will be very quiet.  Avoid 1514 (or any ground floor villas), since there are occasional reports of noise from the underground valet parking.


----------



## Wakey

Nonsuch said:


> You should request villa 5514, perhaps the most peaceful room in the hotel (or any hotel)
> link to photos earlier in this thread
> 
> This villa is on the 5th floor and there are no rooms above.  The dead end hallway that wraps around this villa only leads to the second floor of a Grand Villa, and is seldom used.
> All the x514 villas will be very quiet.  Avoid 1514 (or any ground floor villas), since there are occasional reports of noise from the underground valet parking.


That looks v nice, problem is I suppose it means someone checking out the day I arrive. Would you also recommend something more generic like ‘high floor pool view’ as well?


----------



## Nonsuch

Wakey said:


> That looks v nice, problem is I suppose it means someone checking out the day I arrive. Would you also recommend something more generic like ‘high floor pool view’ as well?


I send a list of 10 villas and usually get one of the top 5.  Requests should be sent in advance to DVC Member Services, and must be sent by the owner.
(the map linked in my signature should help you create a list of villas)


----------



## Wakey

Nonsuch said:


> I send a list of 10 villas and usually get one of the top 5.  Requests should be sent in advance to DVC Member Services, and must be sent by the owner.
> (the map linked in my signature should help you create a list of villas)


Never tried this methodology before, I usually stay WDW and have only ever got my request 25% of the time (pretty generic request also).
I will give it a try- not staying until late July so maybe do it a month before.


----------



## crvetter

Wakey said:


> That looks v nice, problem is I suppose it means someone checking out the day I arrive. Would you also recommend something more generic like ‘high floor pool view’ as well?


I had a high floor direct pool view (studio) and it was extremely loud (I thought the park view would have been likely quieter; I could hear the music with the door closed). It was because they have live bands that are playing now at the Craftsman Grill which went on for about 4-5 hours starting around 5-6 PM if I remember correctly. This was a weekend night though.


----------



## bluecruiser

Thanks for the info @crvetter, I wasn't aware of that. Seems there are fewer and fewer "quiet" DVC rooms at VGC.


----------



## shaunacb

MikeRx said:


> We booked simply on past dates, no insider info. We will cancel the other Thursday if we are correct with one of them. We await the DVC gods and their date benevolence. Hard to understand why WDW dates are know for 2020 and DLR is still a mystery. Good luck To us all


Anyone know what is going on Dec 6, 2020? I notice it is the only date booked up for studio AND 1 bedroom... Anxiously awaiting 2020 Moonlight Magic Date announcement for Disneyland!


----------



## sgrap

shaunacb said:


> Anyone know what is going on Dec 6, 2020? I notice it is the only date booked up for studio AND 1 bedroom... Anxiously awaiting 2020 Moonlight Magic Date announcement for Disneyland!


Is that when the Candlelight processional usually is?  The 6th is a Sunday, and I don't think Moonlight Magic events are on Sundays, at least with what I recall seeing.


----------



## bluecruiser

Might be related. Candlelight Processional is usually the first weekend in December, both Saturday and Sunday. So that would be the 5th and 6th.


----------



## meryll83

Apologies in advance, as I’m sure this has been asked before, but I’m struggling to get floor plan images to load...
We have a studio booked, what’s the best request to make for a park view, e.g. is there certain language I should use, room numbers I should quote, etc?


----------



## emchen

pepe3penelope said:


> Hi, all!  This past Thursday I was able to book for August and sooooo excited!  Lot of points since only 2 bedroom available though.
> 
> Have some questions since it’s been awhile since we have been able to do the villas at the Grand californian.
> 1. If I get Vons grocery delivery, will the hotel charge a service fee for receiving them if villa isn’t ready yet? I know the order can’t have alcohol if I’m not present.
> 2. Have you used other grocery companies for delivery? How was your experience? Has anyone used Ralph’s?
> 3. I tried once the early walk at 6:00 at California adventure. If my daughter is willing to get up early with me, will they question her age or do a look up on reservation? I think the minimum is 14 and she will be 13.
> 4. Plan on cooking few meals in kitchen. Last visit in villas was 2014. I remember the pans weren’t nonstick. Is it still the same? (Trying to figure out if I should bring my own...we are locals passholders and driving over.)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!




3.  Did it Jan 6.  Very chill. No to both.


----------



## sgrap

meryll83 said:


> Apologies in advance, as I’m sure this has been asked before, but I’m struggling to get floor plan images to load...
> We have a studio booked, what’s the best request to make for a park view, e.g. is there certain language I should use, room numbers I should quote, etc?



These are the rooms that face Pixar Pier.  Yellow room numbers are studios.  Please note this is an old picture (not mine) and the trees are significantly higher than when this was taken.  I always send a room request with 5-6 specific room numbers and I've always been assigned one of those rooms.  No guarantees of course.


----------



## pepe3penelope

emchen said:


> 3.  Did it Jan 6.  Very chill. No to both.


Thanks for the response!


----------



## Nonsuch

sgrap said:


> These are the rooms that face Pixar Pier.  Yellow room numbers are studios.  Please note this is an old picture (not mine) and the trees are significantly higher than when this was taken.



The trees are much higher, I'll try to take a new photo next visit


----------



## meryll83

sgrap said:


> These are the rooms that face Pixar Pier.  Yellow room numbers are studios.  Please note this is an old picture (not mine) and the trees are significantly higher than when this was taken.  I always send a room request with 5-6 specific room numbers and I've always been assigned one of those rooms.  No guarantees of course.


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## sgrap

Nonsuch said:


> View attachment 466486
> The trees are much higher, I'll try to take a new photo next visit


Thank you @Nonsuch, I always forget who to give credit for these photos!  I have used them countless times!


----------



## montreid

New VGC owner pending and noted that Sept is especially heavily sold already on the studios.  Something happening all month?


----------



## sgrap

montreid said:


> New VGC owner pending and noted that Sept is especially heavily sold already on the studios.  Something happening all month?


As soon as you hit the 7 month mark almost everything will be completely sold out because everyone who owns any DVC can book.  It also starts the Halloween time activities and decorations. People also like to go when it is more of the "off season" and the points per night are less.  Congratulations on your new purchase!


----------



## montreid

Yeah, this is 8 months though so owners all piling on in Sept and wondering the why beyond the initial drop of Halloween overlays.   It's well into the school year and mostly mid-week all taken so that intrigued me.


----------



## sgrap

montreid said:


> Yeah, this is 8 months though so owners all piling on in Sept and wondering the why beyond the initial drop of Halloween overlays.   It's well into the school year and mostly mid-week all taken so that intrigued me.


Oh yeah, I counted months wrong, sorry.  My guess is the big point difference, crowds supposedly being lower and Halloween time.  Possibly something to do with CA annual passes being open on those days, too?  I'm not a CA resident, so I never concern myself much with that, but I know right before they get blocked and right after they get unblocked, the parks are busier.


----------



## DebbieB

meryll83 said:


> Apologies in advance, as I’m sure this has been asked before, but I’m struggling to get floor plan images to load...
> We have a studio booked, what’s the best request to make for a park view, e.g. is there certain language I should use, room numbers I should quote, etc?



I've been very successful requesting 5 room numbers.   For 1 bedrooms, 6502, 5502, 4502, 5508, 4508.   I got 5502 twice but one time got 2522, which was a view of nothing.  Luck of the draw.


----------



## LilyJC

montreid said:


> New VGC owner pending and noted that Sept is especially heavily sold already on the studios.  Something happening all month?



Lowest point season + Halloween time at DLR = studios booked! The Halloween festivities are incredibly popular, and the cheapest (with AP discount) OBB parties start mid-September. I’m personally pretty stingy with my VGC points and opt for lower points seasons.

I believe CP dates were booked right at 11 months/probably even walked. Basically if you’re a VGC owner wanting September through December in a studio, book ASAP!


----------



## montreid

LilyJC said:


> Lowest point season + Halloween time at DLR = studios booked! The Halloween festivities are incredibly popular, and the cheapest (with AP discount) OBB parties start mid-September. I’m personally pretty stingy with my VGC points and opt for lower points seasons.
> 
> I believe CP dates were booked right at 11 months/probably even walked. Basically if you’re a VGC owner wanting September through December in a studio, book ASAP!


Thought so much as that's the reason, just surprised M-Th booked without a weekend demand which we tend to go since we still have school kids --- nearly gone and a reason for US buying DVC now


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

crvetter said:


> I had a high floor direct pool view (studio) and it was extremely loud (I thought the park view would have been likely quieter; I could hear the music with the door closed). It was because they have live bands that are playing now at the Craftsman Grill which went on for about 4-5 hours starting around 5-6 PM if I remember correctly. This was a weekend night though.



Park view = Silly Symphony Swings music playing over and over and over and over and over.  

Of course it's not Silly Symphony Swings any more but it's still the music playing over and over and over and over and over.......


----------



## crvetter

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Park view = Silly Symphony Swings music playing over and over and over and over and over.
> 
> Of course it's not Silly Symphony Swings any more but it's still the music playing over and over and over and over and over.......


True but that was at least during park hours when I was less likely to be in the room. The live band went until the Craftsman Grill closed. I guess it depends when you plan on being in the room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

crvetter said:


> True but that was at least during park hours when I was less likely to be in the room. The live band went until the Craftsman Grill closed. I guess it depends when you plan on being in the room.



I haven't stayed there since Crafsman Grill opened but have a stay coming up in a month.  Guess we'll see.  But I'd be pretty surprised if that continues there.  It's not only DVC rooms but a lot of hotel rooms and I could only guess a lot of complaints at music playing in that couryard that late consistently.


----------



## Tulles

We're looking at booking a Studio for October for 3 adults.  Do you think we'll have any luck and also would it be too crowded in the room? Never stayed DVC before.


----------



## sgrap

Tulles said:


> We're looking at booking a Studio for October for 3 adults.  Do you think we'll have any luck and also would it be too crowded in the room? Never stayed DVC before.


It's the size of a normal hotel room, but only 1 bed and 1 sleeper sofa.  So if you would be OK in a hotel room together, and one person is willing to sleep on the sofa sleeper (or just the couch not pulled out---my grown son did that because he didn't want to pull out the bed), you will be fine.  Really the only difference between a DVC studio and a regular hotel room is the little kitchenette--mini frig and microwave.  And 1 bed and 1 sleeper sofa instead of 2 beds.  Nice thing about the Grand Californian is that they have balconies, so that adds a little extra space if someone wants to sit outside.


----------



## crvetter

Tulles said:


> We're looking at booking a Studio for October for 3 adults.  Do you think we'll have any luck and also would it be too crowded in the room? Never stayed DVC before.


When you say looking to book what do you mean? If renting I would say it's nearly 0 at this point because of the availability on that date for a studio. I would suggest having a cash back up room somewhere if you are trying to rent or an owner going on a waitlist for the room (at 7 months, if you own another resort, or now, if you own there).


----------



## Tulles

crvetter said:


> When you say looking to book what do you mean? If renting I would say it's nearly 0 at this point because of the availability on that date for a studio. I would suggest having a cash back up room somewhere if you are trying to rent or an owner going on a waitlist for the room (at 7 months, if you own another resort, or now, if you own there).


Yes sorry I meant renting. We are not owners anywhere. Guess we'll keep looking.


----------



## Hettie

sgrap said:


> I always send a room request with 5-6 specific room numbers and I've always been assigned one of those rooms. No guarantees of course.



If you don’t mind to share, are you submitting your requests through MS or faxing to the resort? I have faxed requests to WDW resorts with good results in the past, but this will be my first stay at any DL resort and not sure what the best method will be.


----------



## sgrap

Hettie said:


> If you don’t mind to share, are you submitting your requests through MS or faxing to the resort? I have faxed requests to WDW resorts with good results in the past, but this will be my first stay at any DL resort and not sure what the best method will be.


I've always either called member services or submitted requests through the member services 'chat' on the website.


----------



## gabbyenovak

I am currently chomping at the bit to try and secure a 9/7-9/10 stay. Any other tips other than getting on the phone right at 8am? 
What has been your experience with the week of Labor Day?


----------



## sgrap

gabbyenovak said:


> I am currently chomping at the bit to try and secure a 9/7-9/10 stay. Any other tips other than getting on the phone right at 8am?
> What has been your experience with the week of Labor Day?


Be flexible with your days and room size.  Be signed in and everything done you can do before the opening---you can reserve online earlier than calling, so I'd highly recommend being online and ready to reserve.  Practice ahead of time (not actually reserving, but looking at rooms and clicking them, etc.)  I have never been in September so hopefully somebody else can answer that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gabbyenovak said:


> I am currently chomping at the bit to try and secure a 9/7-9/10 stay. Any other tips other than getting on the phone right at 8am?
> What has been your experience with the week of Labor Day?



You do mean getting online right at 8am, correct?  Phones don't open until 9am and you'd never get the booking anyway if you were calling in.


----------



## gabbyenovak

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You do mean getting online right at 8am, correct?  Phones don't open until 9am and you'd never get the booking anyway if you were calling in.



Sorry, yes! I did get my full reservation in a 1BR!


----------



## sgrap

gabbyenovak said:


> Sorry, yes! I did get my full reservation in a 1BR!


That's awesome, congrats!  You will love it!


----------



## wench

We haven’t stayed at VGC for a couple of years.  Our last few stays at GC have been in normal rooms.  But in April we’ll be back in the villas.  I’m having trouble remembering, do the villas have USB outlets everywhere like the regular rooms?  Or are they just a/c power outlets?


----------



## Nonsuch

wench said:


> We haven’t stayed at VGC for a couple of years.  Our last few stays at GC have been in normal rooms.  But in April we’ll be back in the villas.  I’m having trouble remembering, do the villas have USB outlets everywhere like the regular rooms?  Or are they just a/c power outlets?


There are a few USB outlets, on the kitchen counter and the desk in the bedroom.  Not the dozen USB outlets found in the regular rooms.
(I never use those USB outlets, since some are very poorly designed)


----------



## Wakey

I’m now worried about the reports of music blasting out from the Craftsman- my wife will not stand for a noisy room past 10pm. Any ideas is this is still going on? Where to pick now? I’ll be in a 1 bed.


----------



## Jperiod

Wow, just checked out the December bookings and I can't believe how booked it is already!  We didn't have to worry the last 2 years.  Think this is the ROTR and marvel land excitement?  

We're thinking of taking a break from disney this december, but I was planning to book something just in case.  But I'd have to waitlist at this point! Maybe that's a sign...


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I'm staying at the VGC in early April, and I have a late-afternoon flight on my check-out day, which is Day 6 of my trip, so my 5-Day Park Hopper will be all used up by that point. 

What I have been unable to find out is if there are lockers and showers in the pool area for using after you don't have access to your room. Thanks!


----------



## MrsSLF

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this or not but I figured I would give it a shot! We're planning a trip to California for August with 4 nights planned for DLR (August 9-13, to be exact). I submitted a rental request to one of the rental companies we've used before for a studio with zero luck (not surprised since I'd read about the difficulty of securing one of those rooms). My question is about 1 BR since we're thinking about bringing my mom with us for this trip---is this a pipe dream at this point? 

TIA for your help!


----------



## disland7

All rooms (studio, 1 bedroom, and 2 bedrooms) are all gone for your dates. All categories seem to go pretty quickly at the 7 month mark. Sorry. It is hard to rent points at VGC - keep trying. I would check the disboards rent/trade boards too next time. I see VGC come up every now and then there.


----------



## MrsSLF

disland7 said:


> All rooms (studio, 1 bedroom, and 2 bedrooms) are all gone for your dates. All categories seem to go pretty quickly at the 7 month mark. Sorry. It is hard to rent points at VGC - keep trying. I would check the disboards rent/trade boards too next time. I see VGC come up every now and then there.


Thank you for checking for me! My fingers were crossed but I didn't have high hopes about getting a rental for those dates in a bigger room. This was a last-minute sort of trip because we decided to change our cruise plans due to the outbreak (and not wanting to be on a floating petri dish right now) for this summer. Oh, well. Just means I'll have to try another trip in the future.


----------



## shaunacb

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I'm staying at the VGC in early April, and I have a late-afternoon flight on my check-out day, which is Day 6 of my trip, so my 5-Day Park Hopper will be all used up by that point.
> 
> What I have been unable to find out is if there are lockers and showers in the pool area for using after you don't have access to your room. Thanks!



There is a bathroom off to the side of the pool area but no showers lockers as far as I know.


----------



## pepe3penelope

Hi! I believe the DVC villas went through a recent refurbishment. Does anyone have any recent photos of 1 bedroom or larger? TIA!


----------



## Nonsuch

shaunacb said:


> There is a bathroom off to the side of the pool area but no showers lockers as far as I know.


Photos of the restrooms within the pool area, with showers.
There are no lockers, and bring your own soap


----------



## Nonsuch

pepe3penelope said:


> Hi! I believe the DVC villas went through a recent refurbishment. Does anyone have any recent photos of 1 bedroom or larger?


Refurbishment of VGC was completed 3 years ago.
Details of the changes from earlier in this thread.
VGC changes were minimal.
GCH rooms were completed updated.


----------



## nikerbokers

Wakey said:


> my wife will not stand for a noisy room past 10pm. Any ideas is this is still going on? Where to pick now? I’ll be in a 1 bed.


I've never had noise in any of my rooms at VGC- including facing the park. I've stayed at 3514 (I think that's the room number) twice. It's a 1 bedroom, facing the far right of the pool area. I've never heard any noise in this 1 bedroom. The view isn't much to behold but if you want to ensure your wife won't have a fit, this is a good choice.


----------



## AlohaMyk808

Our family's first real stay using DVC will be 8 nights in a dedicated 2 bedroom villa at VGC in October.  We specifically saved for this and I am so grateful for this opportunity.  Forgive me if this has been asked but if we want a WOC view what would be the recommended room numbers to request for?  I've read 6500 has a fantastic view but I'm worried about the noise levels from the patio door.


----------



## boscoj

To us room 6500 has the best California Adventure view bar none!  I wouldn’t worry about the noise level....it didn’t bother us at all.  If not that room I would ask for 5500, 4500, 5506.  Keep in mind that none of them actually have a great view of WOC....you really can’t see the water projections.  But the park view is just awesome!  I see your from Hawaii like us....what area?


----------



## AlohaMyk808

boscoj said:


> To us room 6500 has the best California Adventure view bar none!  I wouldn’t worry about the noise level....it didn’t bother us at all.  If not that room I would ask for 5500, 4500, 5506.  Keep in mind that none of them actually have a great view of WOC....you really can’t see the water projections.  But the park view is just awesome!  I see your from Hawaii like us....what area?


Thanks boscoj for the information!  We are from Ewa Beach, how about you?  How early is too early to make a request?  Would it be better to call MS or email?  Thanks again!


----------



## boscoj

Hey Aloha,
We live in Moanalua.  As for the rooms you can always put in a request with MS but I've found what works best for me is to call the Grand one week before check-in and talk to them personally.  In fact, I just did this for my son and his friends recently and they ended up with 5500.  It doesn't hurt that when you check-in maybe give the front desk a box or two of Hawaiian Host candies as an omiyage lol!


----------



## AlohaMyk808

Alooohaa.  I can't believe that I get one local to answer my question ...small world small island!  We think so much alike...was already planning on bringing da omiyage lol.  Thank you so much for sharing that information with us!  Have a good one!


----------



## sgrap

AlohaMyk808 said:


> Our family's first real stay using DVC will be 8 nights in a dedicated 2 bedroom villa at VGC in October.  We specifically saved for this and I am so grateful for this opportunity.  Forgive me if this has been asked but if we want a WOC view what would be the recommended room numbers to request for?  I've read 6500 has a fantastic view but I'm worried about the noise levels from the patio door.


We stayed in 6500 last August.  I think it depends on the people sleeping in that room and how light of sleepers they are.  The door is on the other side of the wall from the 2 queen beds, so it not only is loud, but also shakes the wall a bit.  We were super tired on this trip, so tried to nap in the middle of the day sometimes, and that was probably the worst time dealing with the door.  Also in the evening after dark.  We still loved the view.  I'm attaching a picture that shows the room numbers facing pixar pier.  Please note that the trees are much taller now. The green #'s are the dedicated 2 bedrooms.  I always do a live chat on DVC online and submit a list of specific room #'s, in preference of order.  We have always received something on that list. The last 2 trips, we have received our very first choices, so we have been in every room on the 6th floor (one trip we had the 1 bedroom and studio, the next trip we had the 2 bedroom).  It was pretty awesome!!!  <3  Enjoy!


----------



## AlohaMyk808

sgrap said:


> We stayed in 6500 last August.  I think it depends on the people sleeping in that room and how light of sleepers they are.  The door is on the other side of the wall from the 2 queen beds, so it not only is loud, but also shakes the wall a bit.  We were super tired on this trip, so tried to nap in the middle of the day sometimes, and that was probably the worst time dealing with the door.  Also in the evening after dark.  We still loved the view.  I'm attaching a picture that shows the room numbers facing pixar pier.  Please note that the trees are much taller now. The green #'s are the dedicated 2 bedrooms.  I always do a live chat on DVC online and submit a list of specific room #'s, in preference of order.  We have always received something on that list. The last 2 trips, we have received our very first choices, so we have been in every room on the 6th floor (one trip we had the 1 bedroom and studio, the next trip we had the 2 bedroom).  It was pretty awesome!!!  <3  Enjoy!


Thank you for the information and that schematic!  We are really excited for this trip since we were unsure if DVC was worth the investment.  We have been going to Disneyland almost every year for the past 5 years but staying off site.  After our first stay at Aulani we knew that it was well worth it.


----------



## boscoj

Trust me, once you stay at the GCV you won't want to stay offsite ever again!  That's what happened to us....

Hope you guys have a great time, we rank traveling Halloween season right below Christmas time....just love all the decorations!


----------



## shaunacb

Any news on the date for DVC moonlight magic at Disneyland? Any ideas when they will announce it?


----------



## SeaDis

AlohaMyk808 said:


> Thanks boscoj for the information!  We are from Ewa Beach, how about you?  How early is too early to make a request?  Would it be better to call MS or email?  Thanks again!



Good info above.  For this question, my recent experience is this:
You can submit requests to MS anytime, it's never too early.  Then, between 10 and 5 days out, call the hotel direct 714.635.2300 and let it go to the operator (which is really front desk staff in the back, I think).  Just nicely ask them to verify if your room requests made it over from MS.  It's just a double check.  We used to call hotel direct for room requests anytime, but I was told GCH underwent a system conversion in the last year+ and now can't see reservations past 10 days out.

I agree with above to submit five or six room numbers.  And it never hurts to be nice to at the front desk, or any other time, but I've been told pretty consistently rooms are assigned a couple days before arrival.  For the hotel if there are empty rooms, they have some lattitude.  But VGC will always be at capacity, of course.

I was surprised by the noise during this past Christmas time on the Pixar Pier side.  It was coming from the music stage at an AP event, I think.  I don't know if that stage is up and running at Halloween time for the parties.  We use a white noise app on our phones to try and smooth it out.  Have fun!


----------



## AlohaMyk808

SeaDis said:


> Good info above.  For this question, my recent experience is this:
> You can submit requests to MS anytime, it's never too early.  Then, between 10 and 5 days out, call the hotel direct 714.635.2300 and let it go to the operator (which is really front desk staff in the back, I think).  Just nicely ask them to verify if your room requests made it over from MS.  It's just a double check.  We used to call hotel direct for room requests anytime, but I was told GCH underwent a system conversion in the last year+ and now can't see reservations past 10 days out.
> 
> I agree with above to submit five or six room numbers.  And it never hurts to be nice to at the front desk, or any other time, but I've been told pretty consistently rooms are assigned a couple days before arrival.  For the hotel if there are empty rooms, they have some lattitude.  But VGC will always be at capacity, of course.
> 
> I was surprised by the noise during this past Christmas time on the Pixar Pier side.  It was coming from the music stage at an AP event, I think.  I don't know if that stage is up and running at Halloween time for the parties.  We use a white noise app on our phones to try and smooth it out.  Have fun!



Thank you SeaDis for giving me some good etiquette tips....it’s invaluable information.  I’d hate to come off as demanding and honestly I already consider myself lucky for having this booking.  Halloween is our favorite time of the year and we know this will be a very memorable one!


----------



## montreid

we had the opportunity to stay at the hotel side last month -- ahead of our first VGC stay coming up later this month.   Totally agree.  We were VERY happy to be on-site after doing the Harbor drive hotel shuffle for many years.

The view for WOC isn't great at least at the terrace which is right next to 6500.  The angle is too sharp for the projections.  

We're going to ask for 5510 to see if that's any better.


----------



## xelysecia

Does anyone know how hard it is to rent points here after Christmas? We are looking into buying a resale since we have a large family of 7 and normally stay at a resort in a 2 bedroom condo in Newport which is only 20 minutes away. But the last few times the traffic from parking/tram has added so much extra time. But we wanted to stay here first to see if we liked it before we made the investment. We generally go from December 28-January 4th since we have 2 kiddos with birthdays during that time.


----------



## crvetter

xelysecia said:


> Does anyone know how hard it is to rent points here after Christmas? We are looking into buying a resale since we have a large family of 7 and normally stay at a resort in a 2 bedroom condo in Newport which is only 20 minutes away. But the last few times the traffic from parking/tram has added so much extra time. But we wanted to stay here first to see if we liked it before we made the investment. We generally go from December 28-January 4th since we have 2 kiddos with birthdays during that time.


Renting points in general is difficult because you need availability and a VGC owner, as renting at 7 months is very difficult. The brokers have long lists for here and it is a small resort. The best bet is to try and rent directly from a VGC owner. Though my guess is most VGC owners are like myself and bought for exclusive point usage there. 

This thread will give you an idea on the availability

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-bd-charts-september-2019-2-bd-added.3689931/


----------



## montreid

2BR is wide open AFTER 7 months for owners to book into. --- including new years.  That said, for you Dec 28-Jan 4 week -- 7 nights = 606 points.   You're probably NOT going to find anyone with those amount of points for a rental.  That's some really point heavy nights.   Most contracts run 140-250 at VGC from what I've seen lately.


----------



## crvetter

montreid said:


> 2BR is wide open AFTER 7 months for owners to book into. --- including new years.  That said, for you Dec 28-Jan 4 week -- 7 nights = 606 points.   You're probably NOT going to find anyone with those amount of points for a rental.  That's some really point heavy nights.   Most contracts run 140-250 at VGC from what I've seen lately.


I would disagree it is wide open, especially that week, which usually was filled at 7 months + a couple days early(since they get walked). VGC quickly fills at 7 months in pretty much all room categories if it is available. But as you said the limitation here is needing 606 points.

For instance 12/31/2019 was sold out on 5/28/2019 which was 3 days early. It’s really a matter of a renter getting an owner to book right at 8 am if trying for the 7 month window (something the brokers don’t seem to do).


----------



## montreid

crvetter said:


> I would disagree it is wide open,...


It's (2BR) is wide open for the home resort owners.  no dates are closed off at 7M-11M at this time -- including those dates queried earlier. 

The chances of a non-home resort owner getting 7 days in VGC at any time is going to be difficult.   Couple that with the high point need for a rental -- highly unlikely but you can always ask a broker to put it out there.....it's only $$$ after all!

Edit :  just a little math:  VGC ~ $20per point * 606 = $12,000 for one week.


----------



## crvetter

montreid said:


> It's (2BR) is wide open for the home resort owners.  no dates are closed off at 7M-11M at this time -- including those dates queried earlier.
> 
> The chances of a non-home resort owner getting 7 days in VGC at any time is going to be difficult.   Couple that with the high point need for a rental -- highly unlikely but you can always ask a broker to put it out there.....it's only $$$ after all!
> 
> Edit :  just a little math:  VGC ~ $20per point * 606 = $12,000 for one week.


Okay I agree (my posts state the difficulty after 7 months), but your post was unclear and wanted clear up for the OP. This was the confusing part for me (maybe you meant “before 7 months”?):



montreid said:


> 2BR is wide open AFTER 7 months for owners to book into.


----------



## Nonsuch

montreid said:


> ... just a little math:  VGC ~ $20per point * 606 = $12,000 for one week.


GCH 2-bedroom suite is over $19,000 for one week.
VGC 2-bedroom villa is far superior to a GCH 2-bedroom suite, the suite I had last year had a very poor layout.


----------



## xelysecia

montreid said:


> It's (2BR) is wide open for the home resort owners.  no dates are closed off at 7M-11M at this time -- including those dates queried earlier.
> 
> The chances of a non-home resort owner getting 7 days in VGC at any time is going to be difficult.   Couple that with the high point need for a rental -- highly unlikely but you can always ask a broker to put it out there.....it's only $$$ after all!
> 
> Edit :  just a little math:  VGC ~ $20per point * 606 = $12,000 for one week.


Thank you for this info. This is why we were looking at buying since I know we will always need a large amount of points to stay. On another thread, someone had mentioned that if we bought too late this year we may not be able to book this same year since the reservations would likely be gone by the time we closed.


----------



## franandaj

xelysecia said:


> Does anyone know how hard it is to rent points here after Christmas?



I would say the possibility is pretty slim. I was pricing rental points for a friend last night. His trip will be in Summer 2021 and with my F&F discount a two bedroom was going to be $600+ per night because it was a somewhat ridiculous amount of points. If you want to stay that many nights, you may have to rent from multiple owners because that week is the most expensive points wise. Not many folks own that many points.

That being said, I can't imagine that you wouldn't LOVE it!  I just checked out yesterday aand I never get tired of staying there!


----------



## montreid

Typically takes 6-8 weeks to close -- so you're cutting it REALLY close for the VGC resales -- that, along if you can find any at all.    Fidelity has one , but they can be slow in processing things at things.   -- but beggars can't be choosers on this right now

Like said above - will probably need several sources to get you where you want -- you can put in a request at Dave's rentals


----------



## disland7

xelysecia said:


> Thank you for this info. This is why we were looking at buying since I know we will always need a large amount of points to stay. On another thread, someone had mentioned that if we bought too late this year we may not be able to book this same year since the reservations would likely be gone by the time we closed.



I had a friend put in a request for October, 1 bedroom (252 points) at a rental company and as it was coming close to the 7 month window it was less and less likely of getting an owner with that amount of points. I'm going to Disney World this year so I rented from someone else and did the 7 month window and then rented my points to him instead. VGC is a really small resort and owners tend to bank and use their points themselves here (and it happens to be my very favorite of the resort). It is also fairly difficult to find resale contracts for it. Good luck!! It would be difficult to find a contract you want (or multiple contracts to get number of points) and close and get through ROFR. I have 7 people in my family also and staying in a 2 bedroom walking distance to all the Disney action is such an unforgettable experience - a dream come true for me.


----------



## LAX

I apologize if this has been covered upthread. How many 2BRs are there at VGC? Of those, how many are dedicated vs. lockoff?

LAX


----------



## Nonsuch

LAX said:


> How many 2BRs are there at VGC? Of those, how many are dedicated vs. lockoff?


VGC has:
23 dedicated 2-bedroom villas
23 lockoff 2-bedroom villas (studio + 1-bedroom)
2 grand villas


----------



## LAX

In general, 1BR is usually the last to go at most resorts. How much more difficult would it be to get a 2BR vs. 1BR at 7 months? Is it closer to trying to get a studio, which is often impossible? Since I really have one shot to try to get something right at the 7 month window, if I try for a 2BR and miss, it's unlikely I would be able to grab a 1BR at that point (I know I might not get it even if I try that first). Not sure if it matters, I am going to try for a short stay (2-3 nights) next summer. TIA.

LAX


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LAX said:


> In general, 1BR is usually the last to go at most resorts. How much more difficult would it be to get a 2BR vs. 1BR at 7 months? Is it closer to trying to get a studio, which is often impossible? Since I really have one shot to try to get something right at the 7 month window, if I try for a 2BR and miss, it's unlikely I would be able to grab a 1BR at that point (I know I might not get it even if I try that first). Not sure if it matters, I am going to try for a short stay (2-3 nights) next summer. TIA.
> 
> LAX



I think 2BR's are a bit easier especially in the summer when points are high.  Are the dates you are trying for after the DL AP blackout dates start?  That will also make it a bit easier.


----------



## LAX

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think 2BR's are a bit easier especially in the summer when points are high.  *Are the dates you are trying for after the DL AP blackout dates start?*  That will also make it a bit easier.



Thanks for the info about AP blackout. I hadn't thought about that. If I have similar chances of landing either one, then I would try for a 2BR. If a 2BR might be easier, it would be even better! All this may turn out to be moot because of the points "crisis" that is currently brewing.

LAX


----------



## xWilliam

What's the minimum transfer most gcv owners will do? My points are tied up for other vacations and I don't want to deal with renting or 7 month availability. I'm thinking at least 100-200 points.

I'm not in a rush yet, just want info before 11 month mark comes


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

xWilliam said:


> What's the minimum transfer most gcv owners will do? My points are tied up for other vacations and I don't want to deal with renting or 7 month availability. I'm thinking at least 100-200 points.
> 
> I'm not in a rush yet, just want info before 11 month mark comes



I think it just varies person to person.  Some will do less if they just have a smaller amount they won't use.  If an owner has a larger amount they want to rent or transfer then they will usually want to do a larger amount since it's restricted to 1 transfer per UY so they don't want to "waste" that one transfer on a small number of points


----------



## wehrengrizz

I'm guessing this is a crazy question...but I'm in need of advice/thoughts please!
Situation: DH and I have 5 kiddos. We've been fortunate to visit the parks on both coasts, and just purchased DVC (at AKV) last fall. We have not yet been able to use our contract, and were planning a trip in January 2021. We have current reservations at AKV for a 2BR/Savanna view for 7 nights. Today being the 7 month mark, I (for no good reason) looked and saw that VGC has 2BR availability for the same time frame. We'd do 6 nights instead of the 7, because that's more comparable with points, and we also don't "need" as many park days, so we'd probably drive to the beach or visit new places on our "off" days. We live in ND so we're truly not near either park anyway. We will use military tickets if available. 
thanks for reading this far. I am curious opinions on if I should modify to VGC and IF we needed to swap back to AKV it would probably still be an option in a few months....I would assume the only reason to swap back would be ticket restrictions or park availability (this is why I was thinking of swapping anyway, but who wants to pass on the possibility of VGC?!) I've been to DLR 5x and stayed at PPH and good neighbor hotels in the past, and our kids have stayed at a GN hotel and walked to the parks. 
Thank you for any thoughts!!


----------



## AZMermaid

My (total guess) is a hotel stay will be more of a guarantee of park entry at DL than WDW. Either way, you’ll need park reservations (probably). It’s also much quicker to get to the room at VGC if you or the kids need a mask break. As you know the parks themselves are a different experience, so that’d be a personal preference. I dont think either is a bad option, but you’re right that switching back to WDW would be much easier to do, even if AKL filled, SSR is usually available, especially for May.


----------



## AZMermaid

One thing is DL has Grad Nites about half the nights in late May. So the parks can be busier with teens. Since you mentioned beach days, you could plan around these. We’ve stayed during them and it wasnt too crazy. If noise is an issue, request a quiet room. The rooms that face paradise pier- you can hear Goofys sky school late into the night!


----------



## DebbieB

AZMermaid said:


> My (total guess) is a hotel stay will be more of a guarantee of park entry at DL than WDW. Either way, you’ll need park reservations (probably). It’s also much quicker to get to the room at VGC if you or the kids need a mask break. As you know the parks themselves are a different experience, so that’d be a personal preference. I dont think either is a bad option, but you’re right that switching back to WDW would be much easier to do, even if AKL filled, SSR is usually available, especially for May.



I have a reservation end of September.  What I’m not sure about is how they willdo it since there app does not include hotel reservations.


----------



## AZMermaid

DebbieB said:


> I have a reservation end of September.  What I’m not sure about is how they willdo it since there app does not include hotel reservations.


Me too! Hoping it goes smoother than WDW!


----------



## wehrengrizz

DebbieB said:


> I have a reservation end of September.  What I’m not sure about is how they willdo it since there app does not include hotel reservations.


This is a great point!! But with the WDW park reservations, it was not possible to do it via the app, it HAD to be on the website. (Yesterday was a long, looong day for me trying to get 3 measly park days for 2 people


AZMermaid said:


> One thing is DL has Grad Nites about half the nights in late May. So the parks can be busier with teens. Since you mentioned beach days, you could plan around these. We’ve stayed during them and it wasnt too crazy. If noise is an issue, request a quiet room. The rooms that face paradise pier- you can hear Goofys sky school late into the night!


True!! We're looking at January, but heck at this point, people will be and should be celebrating all the things every trip!
Thank you everyone!


----------



## AZMermaid

wehrengrizz said:


> True!! We're looking at January, but heck at this point, people will be and should be celebrating all the things every trip!
> Thank you everyone!



oh yeah!  I’m getting ready to book so I had May on my brain! January will be awesome!


----------



## limace

We did a two bedroom last January there-so glad we got the trip in before everything went south. Absolutely wonderful-I Own there and AKV but DL is my very favorite and I would definitely pick it.


----------



## xWilliam

i have a mid october one bedroom reservation that we usually get for our wedding anniversary when we do chefs counter at napa rose. I'm already expecting to not be able to do chefs counter, and at this point im bummed thinking that the pools will probably be closed as well. but since these are expiring points that were  given to us with a new contract purchase in Feb, as long as we can still use our rooms we'll make the best of it and be happy, just hoping shutdown doesnt last into october


----------



## FireflyTrance

I have a January reservation and I had wanted to use ticket vouchers I purchased at a charity event. I am already feeling anxious about how all of this will work out. The tickets are supposed to be redeemed in person. I can't push back my January reservation without losing a lot of points.


----------



## skoi

Great thread. Still reading through it. Booked our first stay here for February. Just wanted to say thanks for all the information and work you put into this.


----------



## Jperiod

We've owned VGC for 3 years now.  It's been a long time dream.  But I'm a super practical person and I have to admit that the price increases make me think about cashing out.  We'd make a nice boatload of cash if we sold.  The trouble is, we still love Disneyland, will still want to go, and will still want to stay at VGC! I know renting is so hard to find there, not to mention paying rental prices (I'm cheap! We stayed offsite before we purchased).  I've pondered buying a cheaper resort and trading in instead, but I know that's risky.  But we always stay in 1 bedrooms and with the new DLT, the pressure might be off VGC.  But then we'd be restricted to legacy resorts, not that it's that bad, but I like options.

Any other owners been thinking about cashing in, but still want to stay at VGC?  Any other ideas?


----------



## wbl2745

Jperiod said:


> Any other owners been thinking about cashing in, but still want to stay at VGC?  Any other ideas?


We bought 10 years ago and the prices really have gone up since then. I enjoy going to the VGC so much I've never thought about selling. If for some reason we're going to DLR without staying at the VGC we stay at the Tropicana, which is pleasant, but not the Grand Californian.


----------



## sgrap

Jperiod said:


> We've owned VGC for 3 years now.  It's been a long time dream.  But I'm a super practical person and I have to admit that the price increases make me think about cashing out.  We'd make a nice boatload of cash if we sold.  The trouble is, we still love Disneyland, will still want to go, and will still want to stay at VGC! I know renting is so hard to find there, not to mention paying rental prices (I'm cheap! We stayed offsite before we purchased).  I've pondered buying a cheaper resort and trading in instead, but I know that's risky.  But we always stay in 1 bedrooms and with the new DLT, the pressure might be off VGC.  But then we'd be restricted to legacy resorts, not that it's that bad, but I like options.
> 
> Any other owners been thinking about cashing in, but still want to stay at VGC?  Any other ideas?


We have 2 contracts, bought them resale in 2015, and it would be a last resort for us to sell them.  We have rented out points, which is very easy to do with VGC points!


----------



## franandaj

Jperiod said:


> Any other owners been thinking about cashing in, but still want to stay at VGC? Any other ideas?



I have no business owning at the VGC since we live only half an hour away, but I would NEVER sell my two contracts!  It's such a simple and easy getaway for us and totally transports us out of our real lives.  I've been renting our points (for the WDW resorts) at the DVC Rental Store and made some pretty good money.  They have tons of people wanting to stay at the VGC on their waiting list.


----------



## Jperiod

sgrap said:


> We have 2 contracts, bought them resale in 2015, and it would be a last resort for us to sell them.  We have rented out points, which is very easy to do with VGC points!





franandaj said:


> I have no business owning at the VGC since we live only half an hour away, but I would NEVER sell my two contracts!  It's such a simple and easy getaway for us and totally transports us out of our real lives.  I've been renting our points (for the WDW resorts) at the DVC Rental Store and made some pretty good money.  They have tons of people wanting to stay at the VGC on their waiting list.



But what if you could sell VGC and buy a resale contract at another resort, same number of points, with the profit?  Heck, I could buy double the points at another resort!      Basically selling my favorite in order to buy cheaper "sleep around" points in order to still stay at my favorite?  

I know, I know, my husband thinks I'm absolutely crazy.  I can't help it.  My brain is always trying to figure out a cheaper way to do something!  But I've gone on some amazing vacations and found amazing deals because of it!


----------



## limace

I sure wouldnt bet on being able to use SAP at the grand.  We fly in from Oregon so can’t just go whenever-esp as we try to navigate around school schedules and airfare and work schedules and soccer and (I mean, assuming all that stuff ever happens again)....so I’m very happy I have the points to do my 2 bedroom stay eoy when we want to go.


----------



## shaunacb

Jperiod said:


> But what if you could sell VGC and buy a resale contract at another resort, same number of points, with the profit?  Heck, I could buy double the points at another resort!      Basically selling my favorite in order to buy cheaper "sleep around" points in order to still stay at my favorite?
> 
> I know, I know, my husband thinks I'm absolutely crazy.  I can't help it.  My brain is always trying to figure out a cheaper way to do something!  But I've gone on some amazing vacations and found amazing deals because of it!


It sounds like you and I are similar when it comes to vacations and deals!  I have had the same thoughts, especially since we book 1 bedrooms which have always been wide open when I book between 11 and 7 months, and could often be booked with sleep around points (but a higher level of stress for sure on booking day). Other implications of selling are the loss of blue card benefits potentially, and loss of ability to book the new DVC resorts (Riviera, new DL tower) as I think you mentioned. It is certainly tempting for those of us who don't want studios. I kind of gave up on the idea because I am Canadian so I think I would pay FIRPTA tax on my profit.


----------



## sleepydog25

Jperiod said:


> We've owned VGC for 3 years now.  It's been a long time dream.  But I'm a super practical person and I have to admit that the price increases make me think about cashing out.  We'd make a nice boatload of cash if we sold.  The trouble is, we still love Disneyland, will still want to go, and will still want to stay at VGC! I know renting is so hard to find there, not to mention paying rental prices (I'm cheap! We stayed offsite before we purchased).  I've pondered buying a cheaper resort and trading in instead, but I know that's risky.  But we always stay in 1 bedrooms and with the new DLT, the pressure might be off VGC.  But then we'd be restricted to legacy resorts, not that it's that bad, but I like options.
> 
> Any other owners been thinking about cashing in, but still want to stay at VGC?  Any other ideas?


Here's a slightly different perspective. We don't own points at VGC, though we have owned them at the sister WL for the past decade and a half. Getting into VGC with our points has been difficult, whether it was a studio, 1BR, 2BR, or the GV. Unless you don't plan to return to DL or don't mind the stress of attempting to piece together an entire trip at the 7-month point, I wouldn't sell despite the temptation. 

A key point to keep in mind here is that as a non-VGC owner, you can't book "between the 11 and 7-month" point--you MUST wait until *the* 7-month window is available. That would put you in a dubious category--the legion of hopefuls clamoring to book the resort seconds after the 7-month booking window opens. Not to mention, there are many, many walkers out there who use that tactic to secure a room in advance of the 7 months. Most of said walkers begin a few weeks out from their 7-month point which means that what appears to be an open week for, say, a 1BR closes mere days before you can book unless you, too, have opted to walk a reservation. I speak from experience. 

As others have noted, before selling coveted points (and, yes, you can easily sell them for likely a tidy sum), I would rent them if you plan to curtail your visits to DL and have extra points. Though it is getting more difficult overall to book WDW resorts at the 7-month date, most of those resorts still can be had with some planning and tenacity with the exception of a few key dates and resorts, e.g., VWL or CC at Christmas. In short, your options with VGC points are more varied than without. . .unless you're finished with DL altogether which it doesn't really sound like you are. Best wishes going forward with your decisions!


----------



## FireflyTrance

Any speculation as to when VGC might reopen? Do you think they will wait until Disneyland opens? If they opened the pools I would be ok visiting for a few days even if the parks were closed.


----------



## wbl2745

I wouldn't expect VGC to open prior to the whole hotel opening. If you open the VGC you have to staff the front desk, increase security (beyond the low level it probably has now), open at least one restaurant, hire back some of the house cleaning staff. Since the VGC is such a small part of the entire hotel, I don't think it will open separately.

We've got a reservation for next June. I hope it is open by then.


----------



## FireflyTrance

They could open the entire hotel even if the theme parks are still closed. I would still go, but I am not how many others would. Right now I have reservation for February but I am wondering if I should just push it back. I've already pushed it back twice at this point.



wbl2745 said:


> I wouldn't expect VGC to open prior to the whole hotel opening. If you open the VGC you have to staff the front desk, increase security (beyond the low level it probably has now), open at least one restaurant, hire back some of the house cleaning staff. Since the VGC is such a small part of the entire hotel, I don't think it will open separately.
> 
> We've got a reservation for next June. I hope it is open by then.


----------



## shaunacb

I guess Moonlight Magic is not happening. Sad to cancel my November reservation. Still no idea when VGC is opening I guess? I wonder if they will extend points for VGC owners?


----------



## wbl2745

FireflyTrance said:


> Any speculation as to when VGC might reopen? Do you think they will wait until Disneyland opens? If they opened the pools I would be ok visiting for a few days even if the parks were closed.



DVC News has an article saying that the Grand Californian might open by September 1. We'll see...


----------



## Lesley Wake

wbl2745 said:


> DVC News has an article saying that the Grand Californian might open by September 1. We'll see...


Fingers crossed! I have some points expiring so I was able to grab a 1-night staycation (I'm a SoCal local) in September. Really just want to get new scenery and have some pool time!


----------



## FireflyTrance

I live in Nor Cal but I would also be willing to come down for a 2-3 night mini vacation, with or without the parks open. I also have points from 2019 that will be expiring.



Lesley Wake said:


> Fingers crossed! I have some points expiring so I was able to grab a 1-night staycation (I'm a SoCal local) in September. Really just want to get new scenery and have some pool time!


----------



## sgrap

FireflyTrance said:


> I live in Nor Cal but I would also be willing to come down for a 2-3 night mini vacation, with or without the parks open. I also have points from 2019 that will be expiring.


I just canceled 8 nights in a 1-bedroom starting Dec. 8th.


----------



## xWilliam

I have a weekend in a 1 bedroom villa starting Oct 16th for two nights. My wife and I are still content with going if the pools/craftsman bar is open or the theme parks, otherwise we might plan a last minute trip to wdw to use up the points before they expire


----------



## FireflyTrance

If the pools and craftsman bar are opened we can make a whole day out of that, and maybe spend a second day going to the beach. It would still be worth it to me to go in that case.



xWilliam said:


> I have a weekend in a 1 bedroom villa starting Oct 16th for two nights. My wife and I are still content with going if the pools/craftsman bar is open or the theme parks, otherwise we might plan a last minute trip to wdw to use up the points before they expire


----------



## franandaj

Rumors say January, but things are always changing, especially with the way California is opening and closing back up.


----------



## LadybugsMum

How busy is it the week before Thanksgiving? My kids are on a year round calendar and we usually have the week before, the week of, and the week after Thanksgiving off. I was thinking we may go for a 2-3 days in the week before Thanksgiving in 2021 - probably mid week like Tues- Thurs. We'd put it at the front of a trip to NorCal to see my brother and fam for Thanksgiving.


----------



## sgrap

LadybugsMum said:


> How busy is it the week before Thanksgiving? My kids are on a year round calendar and we usually have the week before, the week of, and the week after Thanksgiving off. I was thinking we may go for a 2-3 days in the week before Thanksgiving in 2021 - probably mid week like Tues- Thurs. We'd put it at the front of a trip to NorCal to see my brother and fam for Thanksgiving.


 We have been the full week before Thanksgiving a couple of times and it's been pretty good, the Christmas decorations are already up.  It definitely gets busier that weekend before Thanksgiving.


----------



## cmrdgrs

franandaj said:


> Rumors say January, but things are always changing, especially with the way California is opening and closing back up.


Dang! January?  Say it ain't so!  Where did you hear that rumor?


----------



## LilyJC

LadybugsMum said:


> How busy is it the week before Thanksgiving? My kids are on a year round calendar and we usually have the week before, the week of, and the week after Thanksgiving off. I was thinking we may go for a 2-3 days in the week before Thanksgiving in 2021 - probably mid week like Tues- Thurs. We'd put it at the front of a trip to NorCal to see my brother and fam for Thanksgiving.



Tuesday through Thursday would likely be your best option. Kids in our area will still be in school that week, and you’ll avoid Monday, which tends to be one of the busiest days at DLR. Just know holiday times are definitely busier overall at Disneyland. If you’re primarily used to WDW, DL specifically can feel incredibly crowded due to narrower walkways. DCA is more open, but can also get crazy with the food festivals. Getting your days going early will help accomplish a lot before the AP crowd rolls in later in the day (assuming life is back to normalish...)!


----------



## LadybugsMum

LilyJC said:


> Tuesday through Thursday would likely be your best option. Kids in our area will still be in school that week, and you’ll avoid Monday, which tends to be one of the busiest days at DLR. Just know holiday times are definitely busier overall at Disneyland. If you’re primarily used to WDW, DL specifically can feel incredibly crowded due to narrower walkways. DCA is more open, but can also get crazy with the food festivals. Getting your days going early will help accomplish a lot before the AP crowd rolls in later in the day (assuming life is back to normalish...)!



Thanks. It's been 30 years since I've been to DL so it's changed a lot and obviously I've not been to DCA.


----------



## franandaj

cmrdgrs said:


> Dang! January?  Say it ain't so!  Where did you hear that rumor?



Keep in mind I said "rumor", but I've heard it from two completely unrelated CMs, one from the GCH, and another in a different type of role.


----------



## cmrdgrs

franandaj said:


> Keep in mind I said "rumor", but I've heard it from two completely unrelated CMs, one from the GCH, and another in a different type of role.


Oh, I get that it's a rumor for sure!  Obviously no one knows or can predict what will happen.  I was just curious.  Thank you for your response


----------



## Drewmama

I have a reservation for a weekend in November.  At this point, I don't care if the parks are still closed.  I just want to stay at the hotel and hopefully it won't be too cold to be at the pool.


----------



## suebeelin

What are the chances that the resort will be open by November 20?  I booked a room for my college friend who lives in Irvine (20 min away).  These are points that can be banked and I need to know by end of September.  Any advice?!?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

suebeelin said:


> What are the chances that the resort will be open by November 20?  I booked a room for my college friend who lives in Irvine (20 min away).  These are points that can be banked and I need to know by end of September.  Any advice?!?



Unless the resort is open by the end of Sept I think it remains up in the air right up until the day they reopen.  Remember that they already had one announced opening date that they cancelled not all that long prior.


----------



## suebeelin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Unless the resort is open by the end of Sept I think it remains up in the air right up until the day they reopen.  Remember that they already had one announced opening date that they cancelled not all that long prior.


Ok thanks.  I will cancel the November date.  I also am holding a end of January date for my friend... just needed to figure this out for banking purposes!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

suebeelin said:


> Ok thanks.  I will cancel the November date.  I also am holding a end of January date for my friend... just needed to figure this out for banking purposes!



What I think is probable is that they will give late banking if VGC is closed.  I think I saw somewhere that someone was given that for an Aulani trip that just cancelled for Sept.  They don't seem to be doing 2018 banked point extensions though no matter what.  Still, a little risk.  CA does seem to be headed the right way and are trying to get DL open.


----------



## suebeelin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What I think is probable is that they will give late banking if VGC is closed.  I think I saw somewhere that someone was given that for an Aulani trip that just cancelled for Sept.  They don't seem to be doing 2018 banked point extensions though no matter what.  Still, a little risk.  CA does seem to be headed the right way and are trying to get DL open.




Thanks-- I ended up cancelling the November 20th stay at the Grand Californian and keeping a reservation for the night of January 29. I figured if they don't open, I lose 16 banked points and 6 current use year points.... I would have lost the banked points anyway! And losing points for the first time ever since 2012 (and only 22 points) isn't terrible-- first world problems!  

Now my other first world dilemma is what to do with almost 400 banked points (394, to be exact) in 2021. Wish us luck!!


----------



## Spork24

I just grabbed a 1br for late March.....Here is to hoping everything will be back open by then!

I am beyond excited about it!


----------



## yesdnil

Just booked for March! Fingers crossed for everything reopening by then. This isn't our first time staying at GC, but it is our first time as DVC members, staying specifically at VGC.

Are we able to link the reservation to the Disneyland website? Am I missing something or is that somewhat pointless anyway?


----------



## AZMermaid

yesdnil said:


> Just booked for March! Fingers crossed for everything reopening by then. This isn't our first time staying at GC, but it is our first time as DVC members, staying specifically at VGC.
> 
> Are we able to link the reservation to the Disneyland website? Am I missing something or is that somewhat pointless anyway?


No, there’s no way to link the stay like at WDW. Yay for booking!


----------



## DBest1

Spork24 said:


> I just grabbed a 1br for late March.....Here is to hoping everything will be back open by then!
> 
> I am beyond excited about it!


Congrats! 
We just booked a 2 bdr villa at exactly our 7 mth mark at 5 am! ( west coast) for April!
Hoping open and safe too!
This will be first time I’ve actually used points for villas, always had to book in Disney Collection


----------



## Spork24

DBest1 said:


> Congrats!
> We just booked a 2 bdr villa at exactly our 7 mth mark at 5 am! ( west coast) for April!
> Hoping open and safe too!
> This will be first time I’ve actually used points for villas, always had to book in Disney Collection



We actually dropped the 1br and grabbed a 2 br as well and invited some friends to come with us.  I’m so excited to get another reservation at Grand Californian.  Hoping everything was open with some normalcy by then.


----------



## DisneyDad0315

I had a 2 day studio reservation for the end of September that isn’t happening. It was automatically cancelled. I ended up booking 2 nights in a 1 bedroom for April. 98 total points for Friday-Sunday. So worth it to me.


----------



## maburke

I'm trying to figure out what to do.  I have a reservation for the weekend before Thanksgiving at VGC.  Those points are banked, and will expire March 1.  I have a reservation this coming weekend at WDW, and I now realize that I should have switched out the current points in that for the VGC points.  If I try to do it now, the current points will go into holding.  (Can holding points be banked?)

What options have been offered people?  I think it's highly unlikely that they'll extend my points beyond the banking deadline.  Maybe they'll let me do the switch without putting points in holding?  But I'll still be left with 150 banked points.  And my banking deadline is Oct. 31, and I don't know if they will have cancelled by then...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

maburke said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to do.  I have a reservation for the weekend before Thanksgiving at VGC.  Those points are banked, and will expire March 1.  I have a reservation this coming weekend at WDW, and I now realize that I should have switched out the current points in that for the VGC points.  If I try to do it now, the current points will go into holding.  (Can holding points be banked?)
> 
> What options have been offered people?  I think it's highly unlikely that they'll extend my points beyond the banking deadline.  Maybe they'll let me do the switch without putting points in holding?  But I'll still be left with 150 banked points.  And my banking deadline is Oct. 31, and I don't know if they will have cancelled by then...



They are not placing points in holding now however you can't reallocate between reservations without cancelling one and trying to rebook after you reallocate.  

I'm not quite understanding the reference to the banking deadline since it sounds like the points used for the VGC reservation are already banked?  If so then there's no extension for them and you would need to use them by March 1st.


----------



## maburke

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They are not placing points in holding now however you can't reallocate between reservations without cancelling one and trying to rebook after you reallocate.
> 
> I'm not quite understanding the reference to the banking deadline since it sounds like the points used for the VGC reservation are already banked?  If so then there's no extension for them and you would need to use them by March 1st.


I've been able to reallocate online myself pretty easily.  My point was that if I switch out the 87 current  points for this weekend's reservation, I'll have to bank them by the end of the month, and the reservation might not be auto-cancelled by then.  And even if it is, I still have 150 banked points in the reservation that I'll have to use before March.

Thanks for the info about holding, though, that gives me hope.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

maburke said:


> I've been able to reallocate online myself pretty easily.  My point was that if I switch out the 87 current  points for this weekend's reservation, I'll have to bank them by the end of the month, and the reservation might not be auto-cancelled by then.  And even if it is, I still have 150 banked points in the reservation that I'll have to use before March.
> 
> Thanks for the info about holding, though, that gives me hope.



Got it!  Well, this isn't a given but I did read that someone with either an Aulani or VGC reservation that was cancelled past their banking deadline was allowed to bank.  It's not an exception definitely being done but probably decent odds of getting it if that did happen.  I don't see that it places you in any worse position as it currently stands you'll use current points and still have the banked if VGC is cancelled.  If you can make a switch happen then if the VGC reservation is cancelled you might at least have a chance to bank the current points vs them already being used in the weekend trip.


----------



## maburke

I called and a wonderful CM helped me out.  She reallocated the banked points into this weekend, so I have fewer points at risk.  And she said they're not putting anything into holding right now, as you said, @KAT4DISNEY.  Thanks!


----------



## maburke

Okay, on to my next problem.  . 

Anybody else have problems cancelling VGC reservations?  I remember this happening to me earlier this year.  Every time I try, I get the dwarfs.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

maburke said:


> Okay, on to my next problem.  .
> 
> Anybody else have problems cancelling VGC reservations?  I remember this happening to me earlier this year.  Every time I try, I get the dwarfs.



Go in and modify the reservation and add your email back in that is now probably missing.  Save it as if you're rebooking and THEN you'll be able to go back and cancel.


----------



## SeaDis

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Go in and modify the reservation and add your email back in that is now probably missing.  Save it as if you're rebooking and THEN you'll be able to go back and cancel.



Wow that’s great info.  Just happened the other day and I think happened last Spring. Any more info on why this happens?  Is there a thread somewhere?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SeaDis said:


> Wow that’s great info.  Just happened the other day and I think happened last Spring. Any more info on why this happens?  Is there a thread somewhere?



Disney IT?  Only reason I can imagine.  And no thread.   I discovered it so long ago I can't even recall what made me look at modifying and discovering the email address missing.  By the second time the pattern was becoming evident where the issue was even if I can't say why.   Still, even I forget and will go to cancel and get the Dwarves and then have my "oh yeah" moment.


----------



## Mathmagicland

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Go in and modify the reservation and add your email back in that is now probably missing.  Save it as if you're rebooking and THEN you'll be able to go back and cancel.


Thank you SO much for posting this info!  Prior to this year I have been able to cancel online but something has changed with their system.  Have had to contact MS multiple times for various cancellations this year.  Numerous survey feedbacks and questions to MS and no one could tell me how to fix it.  Just tried this and it worked!


----------



## vacay77

My family and I recently became DVC members for VGC but before that happened, we made reservations at another hotel (Courtyard Theme Park Entrance) for the end of February.  I received an email a few days ago from Marriott, saying that the hotel will be closed until March 1 (for now, anyway).  My reservation was cancelled.  I'm not sure what that means for VGC - but it doesn't bode well.


----------



## CaoilinnsMom

Just found out yesterday my small resale contract passed ROFR. So, unless something unexpected happens, I will be the owner of a small (perfect for me) contract at VGC. It is probably one of my most favorite places. I have some great memories there and I am excited to know that there will be many more. Yeah!


----------



## FireflyTrance

Any thoughts on if VGC could open before Disneyland opens? I would still like to take a trip there, even with DL closed. I have to believe there are a fair amount of people who would also be willing to stay there with the parks closed. They still have excellent pools, and could do some socially distanced outdoor movie night, or other activities at the resort. Why doesn't Disney consider this? As a VGC owner I find it unfair that the hotel remains closed, when I own there and would like to stay there before even more points expire.


----------



## AZMermaid

FireflyTrance said:


> Any thoughts on if VGC could open before Disneyland opens? I would still like to take a trip there, even with DL closed. I have to believe there are a fair amount of people who would also be willing to stay there with the parks closed. They still have excellent pools, and could do some socially distanced outdoor movie night, or other activities at the resort. Why doesn't Disney consider this? As a VGC owner I find it unfair that the hotel remains closed, when I own there and would like to stay there before even more points expire.


Someone on here was saying that if the pools opened there can’t be any pool chairs or loungers and the resort can’t provide towels, food, or drinks. Masks must be worn when not physically in the pool. If VGC opened without the hotel, members would then incur all the costs to open the pool, dining, front desk staff etc. 

But I agree. If it was open semi-normally, we’d go too. We have a family stay booked Memorial day weekend. We just decided yesterday that if the parks aren’t open and hotel is, we will drop one night (keeping 3) and still do a resort/DTD/beach trip. We are about a 6 hour drive away in AZ.


----------



## starry_solo

FireflyTrance said:


> Any thoughts on if VGC could open before Disneyland opens? I would still like to take a trip there, even with DL closed. I have to believe there are a fair amount of people who would also be willing to stay there with the parks closed. They still have excellent pools, and could do some socially distanced outdoor movie night, or other activities at the resort. Why doesn't Disney consider this? As a VGC owner I find it unfair that the hotel remains closed, when I own there and would like to stay there before even more points expire.



I don't expect it to open.  You don't own the hotel portion, just the villas, which is a separate building and could open by itself (sure, it would take a mini kiosk), but I don't see it opening by itself.  If the hotel portion did not open, those staying on site could not cut through the hotel to access DTD, but would exit out the side entrance (side of the hotel, near the taxi area), have to walk across the street, past Paradise Pier, and then walk that way to DTD.  Plus, there would be limited (if any) amenities.  No pool since it is unlikely the VGC owners would want to pay the full cost of it.  I could see no less than three staff members needed, probably four, to open VGC.  One to keep the sidewalk area gate closed and wait for the signal from the person at the side entrance that the kiosk could take one more person, one at the inside portion of the side entrance and one at the kiosk.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Hi friends! New owner here with an availability question. Our family takes an annual trip to Disneyland the first week in December. As new owners we are looking to make our first DVC holiday trip in 2021.  What are my chances of getting a 2 bedroom (either dedicated or lock-off), at the 11 month booking date? I read about walking reservations, but I'd rather not do that, feels like cheating 
Thanks!


----------



## shaunacb

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Hi friends! New owner here with an availability question. Our family takes an annual trip to Disneyland the first week in December. As new owners we are looking to make our first DVC holiday trip in 2021.  What are my chances of getting a 2 bedroom (either dedicated or lock-off), at the 11 month booking date? I read about walking reservations, but I'd rather not do that, feels like cheating
> Thanks!


Welcome! You will have no problem with a dedicated 2BR at 11 mo. Studios can book up right at 11 mo during high demand times, but there is no issue with larger rooms at 11 mo.


----------



## SeaDis

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Hi friends! New owner here with an availability question. Our family takes an annual trip to Disneyland the first week in December. As new owners we are looking to make our first DVC holiday trip in 2021.  What are my chances of getting a 2 bedroom (either dedicated or lock-off), at the 11 month booking date? I read about walking reservations, but I'd rather not do that, feels like cheating
> Thanks!



Congrats and totally agree with above.  No problem at 11 month for 2BR.  I think the legend of VGC booking is largely spread on the East Coast for people using 7 month points.  That is where the walking really comes into play and I think the practice is much more common at WDW anyways for high-demand categories.

Here is an old "predicted availability" chart for VGC.  I don't think much has changed since it was created.  And, below is the entire thread for other resorts.  

https://www.disboards.com/attachments/vgc-1bd-jpg.332359/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-bd-charts-september-2019-2-bd-added.3689931/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Hi friends! New owner here with an availability question. Our family takes an annual trip to Disneyland the first week in December. As new owners we are looking to make our first DVC holiday trip in 2021.  What are my chances of getting a 2 bedroom (either dedicated or lock-off), at the 11 month booking date? I read about walking reservations, but I'd rather not do that, feels like cheating
> Thanks!



I also agree you'll have no problem with a 2BR at 11 months.  If you are going over the weekend of the Candlelight processional you will want to book right at 11 months though.  It is the one time where even the 2BR's book up faster than most other times of the year.

Otherwise there's a lot of times that even studios are available up until 7 months especially mid-week.  Holidays or other events such as D23 in Anaheim do change that though.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I also agree you'll have no problem with a 2BR at 11 months.  If you are going over the weekend of the Candlelight processional you will want to book right at 11 months though.  It is the one time where even the 2BR's book up faster than most other times of the year.
> 
> Otherwise there's a lot of times that even studios are available up until 7 months especially mid-week.  Holidays or other events such as D23 in Anaheim do change that though.


I think we are usually there right before Candlelight Processional, thanks for the reminder! Is it usually the first weekend in Dec? My Mom's birthday is 12/4, and I know she'd love to go one year, we've never been. Not sure if it will be happening next year with the restrictions...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> I think we are usually there right before Candlelight Processional, thanks for the reminder! Is it usually the first weekend in Dec? My Mom's birthday is 12/4, and I know she'd love to go one year, we've never been. Not sure if it will be happening next year with the restrictions...



Yes, it's difficult to say what next Dec will bring.  I definitely wouldn't count on the CP happening but people will still book that weekend with the thought that if it does they will go.


----------



## bluecruiser

Email received from DVC at Noon Eastern time today:

Dear DVC Member,

We have more great news to share with you from Disney Vacation Club. Today we’re excited to announce that The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will reopen beginning December 6.

This is yet another positive step forward – and our Cast couldn’t be happier to welcome you back home!

Just as we have done at Disney vacation destinations around the world, we are responsibly and thoughtfully implementing new health and safety measures as we re-open. Our gradual approach considers the guidance of government and local health authorities, including the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, as well as that of the U.S. Travel Association and Disney’s team of health and safety professionals. This deliberate approach emphasizes a combination of measures such as:


*Phased Reopening:* During this initial phase, only the Disney Vacation Club Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will be open. The rest of Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will remain closed.
*Health & Wellness:* A range of health and safety measures, such as physical distancing, face coverings and increased hand sanitizer stations have been implemented throughout the property.
*Cleaning & Disinfecting:* We’ve updated our procedures for cleaning and disinfecting, with a special emphasis on common areas such as lobbies, elevators and restrooms. And, before your arrival, every room will receive increased cleaning.
*Cast Member Training & Workplace Safety:* Safety starts with our Cast, and we’ve adopted a number of new policies and practices for Cast Members at work, with health screenings, new training, and workplace safety procedure.

During the initial reopening period, most dining, amenities, activities and services will be modified, limited in capacity or unavailable based on physical distancing and health guidelines. In addition, some areas and offerings will remain temporarily closed or unavailable. While Disneyland Park and Disney California Adventure Park currently remain closed, Downtown Disney District has begun a phased reopening and offers a variety of shopping and dining experiences, including the expansion onto Buena Vista Street beginning November 19. Members with upcoming reservations will receive additional information on what to expect at The Villas during their stay soon.

We encourage you to use the Disney Vacation Club website for general information or the Member Online Booking Tool to book or modify a Disney Vacation Club Resort reservation. Details about reopening plans and temporary adjustments to Disney Vacation Club policies are available on the Disney Vacation Club website.

While the new Disney experience may seem a little different, a magical and memorable visit awaits you and your family at The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa. We look forward to welcoming you back home very soon!

Sincerely,

Disney Vacation Club


----------



## TexasChick123

Yep. I have a lot of thoughts right now on this. I really hope DL reopens soon!!!


----------



## upritbass

There is more information on the DVC website. They are still playing it close to the chest, but personally I am hoping that they will announce more shopping and dining opportunities in the coming weeks. The Villas are opening three weeks after Buena Vista Street, so maybe???

”Disneyland Resort

The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will once again welcome Members home beginning December 6. During this initial phase, the Disney Vacation Club Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will be open only for Members. The rest of Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will remain closed. Upon reopening, restaurants, amenities and other offerings may be modified or unavailable, limited in capacity and subject to limited availability or closure.”


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Anyone have thoughts/insights on the increase in annual dues? I'm pretty surprised considering VGC has been closed for so long!


----------



## TexasChick123

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Anyone have thoughts/insights on the increase in annual dues? I'm pretty surprised considering VGC has been closed for so long!



The pessimist in me says that they’re going to do an equal decrease for 2020 as a credit so that 2021 is the same as 2020 which is garbage. That’s just me being cynical though.


----------



## Mathmagicland

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Anyone have thoughts/insights on the increase in annual dues? I'm pretty surprised considering VGC has been closed for so long!


Aren’t the dues to cover operating expenses for the upcoming year?  If so, the increase does not surprise me. 

I think I saw/heard that owners would receive some sort of partial credit for the resort closure period, which would be a credit from this year’s reduced expenses.  I’m hoping someone can confirm as I can’t find it right now.  I’m thinking the credit would be applied agaInst next year’s dues balance.


----------



## CarolynFH

Mathmagicland said:


> Aren’t the dues to cover operating expenses for the upcoming year?  If so, the increase does not surprise me.
> 
> I think I saw/heard that owners would receive some sort of partial credit for the resort closure period, which would be a credit from this year’s reduced expenses.  I’m hoping someone can confirm as I can’t find it right now.  I’m thinking the credit would be applied agaInst next year’s dues balance.


Yes, if there is a credit to offset dues for any DVC resort, it will appear on the bill the owners receive but won't show on the budgets that were released today.  That's how they handle credits when property taxes paid for the year are less than what was estimated.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Will we see an increase in dues based on only VGC opening, and not the whole Grand Californian hotel. It seems like it will be expensive to just operate this small portion. I am still excited about it opening though.


----------



## montreid

upritbass said:


> There is more information on the DVC website. They are still playing it close to the chest, but personally I am hoping that they will announce more shopping and dining opportunities in the coming weeks. The Villas are opening three weeks after Buena Vista Street, so maybe???
> 
> ”Disneyland Resort
> 
> The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will once again welcome Members home beginning December 6. During this initial phase, the Disney Vacation Club Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will be open only for Members. The rest of Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will remain closed. Upon reopening, restaurants, amenities and other offerings may be modified or unavailable, limited in capacity and subject to limited availability or closure.”


I'm guessing they will open BV then VGC and if all looks good; expansion of DCA to full on food festival with Grand Cali opening too.  Then stage mainstreet after the new year if all continues to go all.   --- at least that's what I'd do if Mickey gave me the keys


----------



## shaunacb

I am planning to cancel a VGC studio reservation January 30 to February 1 [2 nights]. Please message me if you want to coordinate trying to pick it up


----------



## taaren

VGC room availability from Jan-March is wide open for 1 & 2 bedrooms, studios are spotty but most weeks have several days available. Its very weird to see.


----------



## montreid

yeah staycation for points --sad only a portion of DCA is open - would love to have it opened down to the pier at least - maybe after the New Year.


----------



## AZMermaid

If CA goes to a shelter in place.... it seems like the VGC opening will be off? Right?


----------



## FireflyTrance

AZMermaid said:


> If CA goes to a shelter in place.... it seems like the VGC opening will be off? Right?



I am wondering this as well. From what I recall, some hotels were open during the shut down, but only for essential travel. Either way, if they shut down all the shops and restaurants I don't really see a point of going during that time. I decided to just push our stay back to the summer. Even if the parks are still closed, at least the summer will be good for using the pools.


----------



## asunutgirl

New restrictions put into place in CA.  I'm afraid that VGC won't be able to open.  So bummed.  Something to keep an eye on if you have reservations soon.

Article


----------



## _auroraborealis_

They are saying hotels for essential needs only.

Food is only carry out. 

Sounds like... Not a ton of fun, really?


----------



## upritbass

asunutgirl said:


> New restrictions put into place in CA.


Misleading headline. Newsome laid out what new restrictions would come into play _if_ the number of available ICU beds falls below 15% in each of 5 zones. He theorized that 4 of the 5 zones (including SoCal) might reach that level by next week, but it hasn’t happened yet. VGC is scheduled to open on Sunday, so Disney still has a few days to evaluate the situation.


----------



## AZMermaid

Now on the DVC site
Disney Vacation Club is delaying the reopening of The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa as we further review the new regional stay at home order announced by the State of California on December 3.


----------



## asunutgirl

I just confirmed with DVC that VGC is not opening.


----------



## pkrieger2287

https://dvcfan.com/2020/12/04/disneys-grand-californian-resort-reopening-delayed/


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Such a bummer. We have a reservation in late January for my son's birthday, but I'm not holding my breath. This will be my fourth or fifth cancelled reservation.


----------



## montreid

We are getting into a pickle too.  March use year expiring and have aulani with travel restrictions in play here in cali.  Debating on whether to risk travel or rebook to grand cali for late Feb usage.  Argh.


----------



## montreid

Update:  At least for Aulani -  no holding.   Can cancel up to day before given travel restrictions in place.

Now if only we stay above 15% SoCal......


----------



## Mathmagicland

Stay at home order has been issued for SoCal counties effective midnight December 6 - 












State’s Stay Home Order Triggered in Southern California Region, Effective December 6, Midnight

Ventura, CA - The State of California’s Stay Home Order will go into effect on Sunday, December 6 at midnight in Ventura County and in all Counties in Southern California, after the Southern California Region's hospital ICU capacity dropped below 15%. The order closes many businesses and activities and urges people to stay at home whenever possible.

The California Department of Public Health reported on Friday evening that Southern California's ICU capacity dropped to 13.1%, triggering the Stay Home Order.


----------



## starry_solo

Mathmagicland said:


> Stay at home order has been issued for SoCal counties effective midnight December 6 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State’s Stay Home Order Triggered in Southern California Region, Effective December 6, Midnight
> 
> Ventura, CA - The State of California’s Stay Home Order will go into effect on Sunday, December 6 at midnight in Ventura County and in all Counties in Southern California, after the Southern California Region's hospital ICU capacity dropped below 15%. The order closes many businesses and activities and urges people to stay at home whenever possible.
> 
> The California Department of Public Health reported on Friday evening that Southern California's ICU capacity dropped to 13.1%, triggering the Stay Home Order.



yup. Boo....


----------



## wbl2745

I was looking at the reservations at VGC and noticed that there are a lot of open reservations in the next six months. It looks like people are canceling reservations. You can even get studios. I wonder if people are just bailing out. We have reservations in June. I hope everything is open again. Makes me wonder if Disneyland is doomed.


----------



## DebbieB

wbl2745 said:


> I was looking at the reservations at VGC and noticed that there are a lot of open reservations in the next six months. It looks like people are canceling reservations. You can even get studios. I wonder if people are just bailing out. We have reservations in June. I hope everything is open again. Makes me wonder if Disneyland is doomed.



I have a July reservation that I plan to move to December when the 11 month window opens next month.

I don’t think it’s doomed.  I hope not, I bought a VGC resale in January.  Luckily only one 2020 point.


----------



## montreid

Not doomed.  Just closed so folk are moving plans to WDW.  Makes sense.  

Think summer will see some movement if vaccines get to the general public in sufficient quantities


----------



## wbl2745

I mentioned above that I have reservations in June. I also made backup reservations in August. I'm planning a family trip for everyone to be together. The plan is if June has to be canceled I already have August reservations. If June goes through, I cancel the August reservations.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Hi- newbie here! We are a new DVC family, purchased two contracts this year- 160 resale VGC, and 100 direct Saratoga Springs. My question is about availability. All of the DVC shows I watched made a really big deal about how if you don't own at VGC you won't be able to get a reservation, but looking at the availability charts on ***********, it seems like that is only true for the studios? 

Can any DVC veterans shed some light on this for me? 

We have 3 kids under 8 so we are mainly interested in 1 and 2 bedroom villas, do you think we'll be able to use our Saratoga Springs points at the 7 month mark?
Thanks so much, I am grateful for these forums!!


----------



## AZMermaid

Studios do go first and it’s not unusual for there to be none at 7 months. Or only a couple so they go super quick. Studios are rarely available at 6 months and 29 days. 
One bedrooms are easier to get. There’s still not a lot of them, but if you are on right at 8AM at 7 months, you’ll probably get one. Holidays excluded.
2 bedrooms tend to be between there. Lock offs are tied into studios, but VGC does have dedIcaTed 2BR. These have two queens in the other bedroom, vs a Queen and sofa bed studio, which is the second bedroom of the lock offs.


----------



## xWilliam

@HappyThoughtsTees you also have to remember that VGC is currently shut down, so many people are moving reservations to future dates if they can


----------



## montreid

So any VGC owners get a favorable answer on expiring points besides  go to WDW resorts?  With a fresh do-not-travel order in effect, both our VGC stay and Aulani stay are off -  and expiring in end Feb.  

A whole year of points unable to use at home resort - there needs to be some recourse of those who banked 2018


----------



## FireflyTrance

montreid said:


> So any VGC owners get a favorable answer on expiring points besides  go to WDW resorts?  With a fresh do-not-travel order in effect, both our VGC stay and Aulani stay are off -  and expiring in end Feb.
> 
> A whole year of points unable to use at home resort - there needs to be some recourse of those who banked 2018



29 of my VGC points are expiring at the end of January,  when I called member services they wouldn't extend them.


----------



## starry_solo

montreid said:


> So any VGC owners get a favorable answer on expiring points besides  go to WDW resorts?  With a fresh do-not-travel order in effect, both our VGC stay and Aulani stay are off -  and expiring in end Feb.
> 
> A whole year of points unable to use at home resort - there needs to be some recourse of those who banked 2018



If you look at the boards for WDW, the only recourse people got for 2018 banked points were 3-4 months of extra use and that's because DVC used their developer points for it.  That's why many people recommend not waiting until past the banking deadline to use your points, etc.


----------



## xWilliam

So hard decision to make, wonder what y'all would do.

I have a Feb gcv reservation for a dedicated 2 bedroom for two nights. My points expire the end of February. I'm currently at wdw resort hopping, and if I cancel my GCV reservation I can upgrade one of my two poly nights to a bungalow. Should I do it?

Pros:
- one of the best rooms on property
- garuntee ALL my points get used

Cons:
- give up gcv which is already hard to get
- have to change rooms after 1 day (granted bungalows are never full, and I could bet on early check-in)

my wife and I have also debated taking a weekend trip in February to wdw if gcv gets cancelled, or just renting them out last minute


----------



## Lexxiefern

xWilliam said:


> So hard decision to make, wonder what y'all would do.
> 
> I have a Feb gcv reservation for a dedicated 2 bedroom for two nights. My points expire the end of February. I'm currently at wdw resort hopping, and if I cancel my GCV reservation I can upgrade one of my two poly nights to a bungalow. Should I do it?
> 
> Pros:
> - one of the best rooms on property
> - garuntee ALL my points get used
> 
> Cons:
> - give up gcv which is already hard to get
> - have to change rooms after 1 day (granted bungalows are never full, and I could bet on early check-in)
> 
> my wife and I have also debated taking a weekend trip in February to wdw if gcv gets cancelled, or just renting them out last minute


I would go ahead and cancel and use them now. At least make sure they get used up and try a cool new room! I’ve already moved my GC trip 3 times. Haven’t been able to use them there yet since we bought in to GCV. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## FireflyTrance

xWilliam said:


> So hard decision to make, wonder what y'all would do.
> 
> I have a Feb gcv reservation for a dedicated 2 bedroom for two nights. My points expire the end of February. I'm currently at wdw resort hopping, and if I cancel my GCV reservation I can upgrade one of my two poly nights to a bungalow. Should I do it?
> 
> Pros:
> - one of the best rooms on property
> - garuntee ALL my points get used
> 
> Cons:
> - give up gcv which is already hard to get
> - have to change rooms after 1 day (granted bungalows are never full, and I could bet on early check-in)
> 
> my wife and I have also debated taking a weekend trip in February to wdw if gcv gets cancelled, or just renting them out last minute



I think it's unlikely GCV will open before the Spring.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

xWilliam said:


> So hard decision to make, wonder what y'all would do.
> 
> I have a Feb gcv reservation for a dedicated 2 bedroom for two nights. My points expire the end of February. I'm currently at wdw resort hopping, and if I cancel my GCV reservation I can upgrade one of my two poly nights to a bungalow. Should I do it?
> 
> Pros:
> - one of the best rooms on property
> - garuntee ALL my points get used
> 
> Cons:
> - give up gcv which is already hard to get
> - have to change rooms after 1 day (granted bungalows are never full, and I could bet on early check-in)
> 
> my wife and I have also debated taking a weekend trip in February to wdw if gcv gets cancelled, or just renting them out last minute



I'd say there's virtually no chance it will be open so I'd just figure out how you want to use the points - upgrade now or take another short trip to WDW before they expire.


----------



## xWilliam

Well apparently poly bungalows arent open despite showing availability, so I went ahead and booked a copper creek cabin the very last night of our trip, using all our points up. Thanks for the suggestions. It sucks to give up gcv but letting points expire when I could've used them would've been worse.


----------



## stagemomto3

I apologize in advance if this has been asked several times, but a quick search of this thread didn't bring it up. We have a reservation at GCV for mid-January, which I assume will be cancelled. The points we used are banked 2019 points from a June use year contract. If the reservation is cancelled, do the points still expire at the end of June, or do they get extended? 

Trying to figure out our options, with a Florida trip out of the question until 2022. Thanks!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stagemomto3 said:


> I apologize in advance if this has been asked several times, but a quick search of this thread didn't bring it up. We have a reservation at GCV for mid-January, which I assume will be cancelled. The points we used are banked 2019 points from a June use year contract. If the reservation is cancelled, do the points still expire at the end of June, or do they get extended?
> 
> Trying to figure out our options, with a Florida trip out of the question until 2022. Thanks!!



Nothing about extensions has been announced.


----------



## taaren

stagemomto3 said:


> I apologize in advance if this has been asked several times, but a quick search of this thread didn't bring it up. We have a reservation at GCV for mid-January, which I assume will be cancelled. The points we used are banked 2019 points from a June use year contract. If the reservation is cancelled, do the points still expire at the end of June, or do they get extended?
> 
> Trying to figure out our options, with a Florida trip out of the question until 2022. Thanks!!


In your shoes I'd make a reservation for April or May for the VGC, or try to rent out those points if you can't use them for Florida.


----------



## FireflyTrance

stagemomto3 said:


> I apologize in advance if this has been asked several times, but a quick search of this thread didn't bring it up. We have a reservation at GCV for mid-January, which I assume will be cancelled. The points we used are banked 2019 points from a June use year contract. If the reservation is cancelled, do the points still expire at the end of June, or do they get extended?
> 
> Trying to figure out our options, with a Florida trip out of the question until 2022. Thanks!!



I have banked 2019 points that expire at the end of January. When I called I was told they would not be extended. Which is frustrating as there is virtually no way for me to use them now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

FireflyTrance said:


> I have banked 2019 points that expire at the end of January. When I called I was told they would not be extended. Which is frustrating as there is virtually no way for me to use them now.


Write in to Terri Schultz.


----------



## xWilliam

FireflyTrance said:


> I have banked 2019 points that expire at the end of January. When I called I was told they would not be extended. Which is frustrating as there is virtually no way for me to use them now.


Have you thought about renting them out yourself?? It's not the best solution, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## montreid

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Write in to Terri Schultz.


 Terri.A.Schultz@disney.com 

I just did that.   Expiring points from March UY --  entire year unable to use at home resort and West coasters have had limited options.  Very small window with Aul in Oct-Nov then closed with governor's donottravel order in dec.  

s/w MS today - still no offers to extend like Aul did.  Aul is capable since Disney owns a lot of points still.   It doesn't for VGC.  BUT, they do have a huge hotel that they can work out with usage that way to make it right.  

An entire year of closure an inability to use points at home resort does not go well -- extension or accommodation to GC hotel in Spring/Summer would be an appropriate accommodation.


----------



## FireflyTrance

xWilliam said:


> Have you thought about renting them out yourself?? It's not the best solution, but it's better than nothing.



It's only 29 points, so it seemed like it would be difficult to rent. Also I had wanted to use them to take a trip to GCV, and back in March I assumed Disneyland would reopen before January. But that never happened. I just don't see much luck in renting them at this point.


----------



## Sandisw

stagemomto3 said:


> I apologize in advance if this has been asked several times, but a quick search of this thread didn't bring it up. We have a reservation at GCV for mid-January, which I assume will be cancelled. The points we used are banked 2019 points from a June use year contract. If the reservation is cancelled, do the points still expire at the end of June, or do they get extended?
> 
> Trying to figure out our options, with a Florida trip out of the question until 2022. Thanks!!



Call and have your situation sent up the chain as we have a few reports here for people who have been given extensions of points above and beyond what is published.

IMO, VGC owners have the best case for wanting some relief.


----------



## montreid

Terri responded already and said to stand by as they are working on some options.  She did NOT specify on it, but did say they are finalizing things.

We have UY March so a few more months, but the RCI cutoff is 1/15th.  Really would hate to put DVC points into RCI.

They don't have the same luxury as Aulani cause Disney doesn't own any DVC points so can't really extend in the traditional way. 

Personally offered up issuing vouchers for GC for first 6 months of reopening.  30 points = 1 night GC stay  -- that'll keep inventory balanced.  

If they phase open VGC first, they can extend into GC rooms on the same wing with minimal effort and expand inventory for 'hotel rooms' which would essentially be studios to create capacity.


----------



## montreid

Update - Terri's team reached out to us and they found accommodations for us -- extending a few months to get a WDW trip scheduled in the spring.  Everyone needs to be creative as VGC is small yet sold out and closed for any foreseeable future.   

 We're happy that they provided this option and level of response during these times.  It is what makes Disney, Disney.


----------



## longboard55

I just called and worked out my points.  We had two reservations canceled by Disney after the banking date.   2020 points were rolled into 2021 immediately,   2019 points will be banked on our anniv date which is Feb 1 and must be used before May 31.  We only had 9 points from 2019 so not a big deal,  might go to Aulani.  Based on previous discussions with dis staff  you are better off if they cancel the room if it is after your banking date.


----------



## LAX

Are 1-bedrooms at VGC always wide open during the summer? I was doing a cursory check and saw pretty much all of July open. I realize 52 points a night is a lot, but didn't think there would be that much availability.

LAX


----------



## wbl2745

LAX said:


> Are 1-bedrooms at VGC always wide open during the summer? I was doing a cursory check and saw pretty much all of July open. I realize 52 points a night is a lot, but didn't think there would be that much availability.
> 
> LAX



Generally speaking the one-bedroom units have more availability at 7 months than the studios. We're really spoiled with staying in the one-bedroom units; so much room and very comfortable.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LAX said:


> Are 1-bedrooms at VGC always wide open during the summer? I was doing a cursory check and saw pretty much all of July open. I realize 52 points a night is a lot, but didn't think there would be that much availability.
> 
> LAX



Not uncommon right at 7 months but then they usually book up.


----------



## montreid

A lot of folk simply planning WDW this summer as a lot of uncertainty of reopening.  Our March vacation is Hawaii and April to WDW.  Deferred plans to VGC to Sept - Nov.   

It is odd looking seeing only the 4th sold out.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

montreid said:


> A lot of folk simply planning WDW this summer as a lot of uncertainty of reopening.  Our March vacation is Hawaii and April to WDW.  Deferred plans to VGC to Sept - Nov.
> 
> It is odd looking seeing only the 4th sold out.



I think a lot are also just waiting to see when DL is going to open rather than booking and cancelling over and over.  Kind of my frame of thought now or I'll book further out.


----------



## LAX

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think a lot are also just waiting to see when DL is going to open rather than booking and cancelling over and over.  Kind of my frame of thought now or I'll book further out.



Maybe I am overly optimistic, but if DL & VGC are not open by the summer even in limited capacity, Southern Cal will be in a lot of trouble. However, I totally understand if people don't want a "limited" experience.

LAX


----------



## upritbass

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think a lot are also just waiting to see when DL is going to open rather than booking and cancelling over and over.  Kind of my frame of thought now or I'll book further out.


Speaking of...
All of January has now been cancelled.


----------



## LilyJC

upritbass said:


> Speaking of...
> All of January has now been cancelled.



Got off the phone with MS a bit ago, and the CM confirmed cancellations through January 28 as of today. As a so cal local, I know my mid February reservation is a goner.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

And 107 days later... our resale adventure is complete - 200 points in the account today and finally VGC owners.
Hey Neighbors, Hey!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> And 107 days later... our resale adventure is complete - 200 points in the account today and finally VGC owners.
> Hey Neighbors, Hey!


Congrats and welcome to the family


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Hi! I'm having trouble getting through to MS so I figured I'd ask the experts here  

Studios at VGC sleep 4, or 5 if the 5th is an infant, correct? What age qualifies them as an infant? Under 2 or under 3? 

Thank you!


----------



## longboard55

January 29 and 30 still not canceled,   but I am sure it is coming,  Next up is early march.   Never surrender, we will get there eventually


----------



## shaunacb

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Hi! I'm having trouble getting through to MS so I figured I'd ask the experts here ☺
> 
> Studios at VGC sleep 4, or 5 if the 5th is an infant, correct? What age qualifies them as an infant? Under 2 or under 3?
> 
> Thank you!


5th person must be under 3 years old for studios


----------



## montreid

Kicked our reservations to WDW for april.  VGC for May onwards.   Still debating on the 50th WDW timing.


----------



## longboard55

We have a WDW for May, hoping to have a vaccine by then.


----------



## upritbass

Just changed our canceled January trip to mid-May. 

Also added week of December 6. Is something special happening that week? Studios are already completely gone , so we had to get a 1 BR.


----------



## limace

Most popular week of the year for DVC, I’ve always heard-low points and Xmas decorations up.


----------



## upritbass

limace said:


> Most popular week of the year for DVC, I’ve always heard-low points and Xmas decorations up.


Xmas decorations are up by early November. The two weeks after Thanksgiving are mid-low season, but there is still  studio availability for the week after Thanksgiving.


----------



## AZMermaid

upritbass said:


> Just changed our canceled January trip to mid-May.
> 
> Also added week of December 6. Is something special happening that week? Studios are already completely gone , so we had to get a 1 BR.


The first weekend is usually the Candlelight Processional. In DL, it’s just one weekend vs all season at WDW.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

upritbass said:


> Just changed our canceled January trip to mid-May.
> 
> Also added week of December 6. Is something special happening that week? Studios are already completely gone , so we had to get a 1 BR.


Yep.  Candlelight processional weekend.


----------



## franandaj

LilyJC said:


> Got off the phone with MS a bit ago, and the CM confirmed cancellations through January 28 as of today. As a so cal local, I know my mid February reservation is a goner.



Yeah, I'm going to cancel March now before they do. With the Governor's plan of tiers, even if everyone behaved like Garcetti wants us to, there isn't enough time to spend in each of the various levels to get us to yellow before March.  I did that math in the middle of December fully knowing that we are going to spike all the way through January.  We won't get to yellow until more than half the population is vaccinated and even then it will be a stretch.



upritbass said:


> Just changed our canceled January trip to mid-May.
> 
> Also added week of December 6. Is something special happening that week? Studios are already completely gone , so we had to get a 1 BR.



Y'all beat me to it.  Candlelight weekend.


----------



## montreid

Yeah May Memorial Day is our target with a few weekends earlier in May as a hope.


----------



## DebbieB

upritbass said:


> Just changed our canceled January trip to mid-May.
> 
> Also added week of December 6. Is something special happening that week? Studios are already completely gone , so we had to get a 1 BR.



I moved my July reservation to Dec 4 to 10, studio.  Glad I got it.  Lower points gave me an extra night.  Love the Christmas decorations.  That should be Candlelight Processional weekend if they have it.


----------



## LilyJC

franandaj said:


> Yeah, I'm going to cancel March now before they do. With the Governor's plan of tiers, even if everyone behaved like Garcetti wants us to, there isn't enough time to spend in each of the various levels to get us to yellow before March.  I did that math in the middle of December fully knowing that we are going to spike all the way through January.  We won't get to yellow until more than half the population is vaccinated and even then it will be a stretch.



We would have been happy to go even with just DtD open and no parks. It would have been nice to have our annual valentines getaway as my hubby could really use a mental break (in healthcare and got Covid from a patient in November ). I was relieved when they announced the opening of VGC for December 6th, but then the guidelines on the 3rd were released. 

It'll be interesting to see when they decide to try opening VGC again and of course the parks. I’ve kinda lost hope that it will be anytime soon for the parks with all these fools here doing whatever they want.  Hopefully all you VGC owners will be able to use your contracts with minimal point loss.  I think our bumped February reservation will work perfectly for our Aulani trip ( as long as that still happens...).

And yes, I saw the Candlelight Processional dates gone and was thankful to see some optimism that it’ll actually happen this year!


----------



## Zurezo

I have 3 rooms booked for April 11-15 and don't think its going to happen. 219 points will expire May 31 and I need to figure out what what to do since I am only in my mid 30's and don't think I will get vaccine anytime soon. haha

Selling the points seems to be the best idea right now, which stinks. I have a few other trips for later in 2021, so still something to look forward to.


----------



## ffontana

Question - How diffcult is it to book a 2 bedroom unit at the 7 month mark? (during normal times)


----------



## AZMermaid

ffontana said:


> Question - How diffcult is it to book a 2 bedroom unit at the 7 month mark? (during normal times)


Possible at 7 months, especially a dedicated 2BR. Not easy at 6 months and 29 days.


----------



## ffontana

Thank You, Is that the same for 1-bedrooms?


----------



## AZMermaid

ffontana said:


> Thank You, Is that the same for 1-bedrooms?


Yes, 1 bedrooms are probably the easiest, but still are hard to come by any later than 7 months most of the year.


----------



## upritbass

AZMermaid said:


> Not easy at 6 months and 29 days.


Such an optimist! My personal experience was more along the lines of 6 months 29 days 23 hours 59 minutes. Maybe 57 minutes for the 2BR...


----------



## Jperiod

anyone thinking of selling their VGC points?  It seems like CA has no end in sight for their restrictions.  What is it going to take?  It just doesn't seem sustainable but they've already gone on this long, I'm losing hope.  And even once it opens, I just can't fathom wanting to be there in a mask all day with a significantly reduced experience.  We're so very sad. I never ever thought we'd break up with Disney, but I'm feeling kinda hopeless lately.


----------



## limace

I am sooo glad we did a fabulous trip in January 2020 so we are good-I’m sure it’ll be open in 22 (probably before) and DL is still my favorite.


----------



## montreid

Orange county was on its way there just before Thanksgiving and the surge.   

With the vaccine and spring and getting the kids back to college away from older parents/households; it'll be better again and fighting chance for spring/summer reopening.


----------



## vacay77

Jperiod said:


> anyone thinking of selling their VGC points?  It seems like CA has no end in sight for their restrictions.  What is it going to take?  It just doesn't seem sustainable but they've already gone on this long, I'm losing hope.  And even once it opens, I just can't fathom wanting to be there in a mask all day with a significantly reduced experience.  We're so very sad. I never ever thought we'd break up with Disney, but I'm feeling kinda hopeless lately.



I completely understand the frustration.  But, for the first time in a long time, I'm starting to feel hope.  On Friday, my parents and my husband received the vaccine and I hope I will get the vaccine soon.  So, we are just trying to hang on for now.


----------



## upritbass

Jperiod said:


> anyone thinking of selling their VGC points?  It seems like CA has no end in sight for their restrictions.  What is it going to take?  It just doesn't seem sustainable but they've already gone on this long, I'm losing hope.  And even once it opens, I just can't fathom wanting to be there in a mask all day with a significantly reduced experience.  We're so very sad. I never ever thought we'd break up with Disney, but I'm feeling kinda hopeless lately.


And yet VGC resale is currently $225-245/point, far and away the highest in the DVC universe, so there are a lot of optimistic people out there. If you really are going to break up with Disney you will leave with a lot of money.


----------



## limace

upritbass said:


> And yet VGC resale is currently $225-245/point, far and away the highest in the DVC universe, so there are a lot of optimistic people out there. If you really are going to break up with Disney you will leave with a lot of money.


Isn’t that insane! I paid 140 3 years ago-two 2–bedroom stays and a $100 profit if I sold now is pretty sweet. Can’t make myself sell though


----------



## asunutgirl

I have been banging around the idea of selling our contracts - we own at Aulani and VGC.  But I think my family will disown me if I even mention it.

I was able to rent my Aulani points through David's and am now only losing 16 points due to Covid.  And the cash was nice.  I'm waiting to cancel my VGC March reservation so that possibly I can get some relief from Disney when they cancel it.  Wishful thinking but a girl can dream.


----------



## Jperiod

limace said:


> Isn’t that insane! I paid 140 3 years ago-two 2–bedroom stays and a $100 profit if I sold now is pretty sweet. Can’t make myself sell though


Yeah, we bought in 2017 for $135 a point!  

Even with the vaccine, I don't see masks or social distancing going away anytime soon since apparently you can still get and transmit covid, it's just a lesser case.  So even though WDW is open now, and DLR might be by summer, my family doesn't want to do disney with those restrictions at all.  

Though we love feeling like we own a piece of Disneyland, we only book 1 bedrooms.  So I was thinking if we did sell and things returned to a level where we'd like to own again, I'd just buy cheaper sleep around points.  We don't care to ever stay at Rivera or the new DLR DVC Tower.  Plus, if VGC tanks because of ongoing restrictions, I'd be kicking myself.  That's the other reason I'm thinking about selling now as opposed to renting out my points for a few years.


----------



## limace

I think it’s much more likely to stay the same or increase-insure wouldn’t sell now with the assumption I could book with SAP later unless I was completely flexible about date (eg local grabbing a night here and there)-unless I needed the money now.


----------



## taaren

Jperiod said:


> anyone thinking of selling their VGC points?  It seems like CA has no end in sight for their restrictions.  What is it going to take?  It just doesn't seem sustainable but they've already gone on this long, I'm losing hope.  And even once it opens, I just can't fathom wanting to be there in a mask all day with a significantly reduced experience.  We're so very sad. I never ever thought we'd break up with Disney, but I'm feeling kinda hopeless lately.


For a few days I had thoughts of unloading a contract when the announced the end of APs with no new options set out. Now that I've seen the surveys I suspect there will be an option that will work for the way we use our points.
If DLR chooses for multi-day tickets to be used within 14 days as the only park entry available, I likely will sell ... a large part of the value of buying DVC for us was the choice of having a large room for a week long stay vs shorter stays several times a year in smaller rooms. If the only financially feasible way to go to the park was once a year/once every other year, DVC's value to me would be lower than what I could sell my points for.


----------



## Evita_W

taaren said:


> For a few days I had thoughts of unloading a contract when the announced the end of APs with no new options set out. Now that I've seen the surveys I suspect there will be an option that will work for the way we use our points.
> If DLR chooses for multi-day tickets to be used within 14 days as the only park entry available, I likely will sell ... a large part of the value of buying DVC for us was the choice of having a large room for a week long stay vs shorter stays several times a year in smaller rooms. If the only financially feasible way to go to the park was once a year/once every other year, DVC's value to me would be lower than what I could sell my points for.


I think you will see multi day tickets only for at least 6 months, but there will eventually be someone equivalent to an AP, it will just take time.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Jperiod said:


> anyone thinking of selling their VGC points?  It seems like CA has no end in sight for their restrictions.  What is it going to take?  It just doesn't seem sustainable but they've already gone on this long, I'm losing hope.  And even once it opens, I just can't fathom wanting to be there in a mask all day with a significantly reduced experience.  We're so very sad. I never ever thought we'd break up with Disney, but I'm feeling kinda hopeless lately.


Quite the contrary - so if you have a small Feb UY contract you're going to sell... give a brother a heads up


----------



## taaren

Evita_W said:


> I think you will see multi day tickets only for at least 6 months, but there will eventually be someone equivalent to an AP, it will just take time.


https://insidethemagic.net/2021/01/disneyland-annual-pass-survey-rwb1/Surveys indicate there will be some good options.


----------



## IandGsmom

Jperiod said:


> anyone thinking of selling their VGC points?  It seems like CA has no end in sight for their restrictions.  What is it going to take?  It just doesn't seem sustainable but they've already gone on this long, I'm losing hope.  And even once it opens, I just can't fathom wanting to be there in a mask all day with a significantly reduced experience.  We're so very sad. I never ever thought we'd break up with Disney, but I'm feeling kinda hopeless lately.


I wouldnt sell these points, so hard to get and the price is so high! Things will get better


----------



## TeamRiley

Jperiod said:


> anyone thinking of selling their VGC points?  It seems like CA has no end in sight for their restrictions.  What is it going to take?  It just doesn't seem sustainable but they've already gone on this long, I'm losing hope.  And even once it opens, I just can't fathom wanting to be there in a mask all day with a significantly reduced experience.  We're so very sad. I never ever thought we'd break up with Disney, but I'm feeling kinda hopeless lately.


Ride it out and rent for a few years before you decide to sell.  The value of your contract is never going to drop.


----------



## taaren

Wow, most of May just got booked up with that announcement. I've been trying to get back a 1 bedroom Memorial Day weekend after a points borrowing correction/banking fiasco, so have been stalking May availability a few times a day every day. Last night shortly after midnight most of the weekends were gone in studios, and a few days here and there .... and now ... not many nights left, even 1 bedrooms are getting scarce. Hooray for VGC being open again in May!
Super excited we get to go Memorial Day weekend, whether the parks are open or not.


----------



## vacay77

I’m so excited!  We have it booked for the end of May.  Even if the parks aren’t open, I think we’ll still go.


----------



## bluecruiser

taaren said:


> Wow, most of May just got booked up with that announcement. I've been trying to get back a 1 bedroom Memorial Day weekend after a points borrowing correction/banking fiasco, so have been stalking May availability a few times a day every day. Last night shortly after midnight most of the weekends were gone in studios, and a few days here and there .... and now ... not many nights left. Hooray for VGC being open again in May!
> Super excited we get to go Memorial Day weekend, whether the parks are open or not.





vacay77 said:


> I’m so excited!  We have it booked for the end of May.  Even if the parks aren’t open, I think we’ll still go.



For anyone who hasn't seen it yet, see this thread for today's announcement from DVC:
Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa reopening scheduled May 2, 2021


----------



## pkrieger2287

*Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Resort Reopening May 2nd*


----------



## nikerbokers

I'm so happy about this news!!!! What's funny is I have cancelled my VGC trips (or should I say, they cancelled them) 4 times since the pandemic hit. Booked WDW... for the first week of May! So VGC will open while I'm on my first WDW trip in 27 years. Wow! But just means that my October 2021 VGC booking looks real or as real as it's looked in a long while.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

taaren said:


> Wow, most of May just got booked up with that announcement. I've been trying to get back a 1 bedroom Memorial Day weekend after a points borrowing correction/banking fiasco, so have been stalking May availability a few times a day every day. Last night shortly after midnight most of the weekends were gone in studios, and a few days here and there .... and now ... not many nights left, even 1 bedrooms are getting scarce. Hooray for VGC being open again in May!
> Super excited we get to go Memorial Day weekend, whether the parks are open or not.


We'll be there that weekend, too. I've had four reservations cancelled at VGC since the pandemic. Hope this one sticks!


----------



## Castillo Mom

Congratulations VGC owners!


----------



## AZMermaid

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> We'll be there that weekend, too. I've had four reservations cancelled at VGC since the pandemic. Hope this one sticks!


We are there Memorial Day weekend too. We’ll cancel Friday night if the parks aren’t open.... but keeping Sat-Tues no matter what!


----------



## princesscinderella

I have a reservation for June 10-14 at VGC in a one bedroom that I am going to cancel, we would be coming from FL and have decided we don’t want to spend for airfare for 5 not knowing if the parks will be open and if it they are only half functioning.  I’d be happy to coordinate the cancellation with a dis member if you are interested in grabbing it once I release it.  We decided to use these points for a spring break trip to WDW instead.  PM me


----------



## montreid

So with prior hotel /park reopenings-- ~3 weeks.   May 2nd puts it right at memorial day weekend for some park opening .  Here's to hoping!   Have that weekend circled and reserved.   The kicker though -- our new house is scheduled to be done at the same time and move-in that weekend. -- terrible choices!!!!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Just got an email from DVC, they cancelled my last week of April reservation. Looks like they may be canceling all up to the new reopening date.


----------



## upritbass

Yes, March and April dates have been completely cleared off of the reservation calendar. That’s now 6 cancellations for us, but our May trip is good to go. For now. Unless something else happens. *sigh*


----------



## emchen

Anyone else having trouble viewing/modifying their May Reservations on the website since the announcement?

i keep getting the “nothing to see here” error message.


----------



## Mathmagicland

emchen said:


> Anyone else having trouble viewing/modifying their May Reservations on the website since the announcement?
> 
> i keep getting the “nothing to see here” error message.


Works for me just now when I tried it - could view the details on the May reservation.


----------



## montreid

remember need to add your email back into the reservation in order to make/cancel reservation online.   Quirk of VGC ressies.


----------



## emchen

montreid said:


> remember need to add your email back into the reservation in order to make/cancel reservation online.   Quirk of VGC ressies.


It's actually happening before I can even get to the page where it lets you put in your email address.  :-(

Guess I need to call member services.


----------



## montreid

Sorry you're still having issues  
Made two May adjustments over the week without issue


----------



## ToodlesRN

Jperiod said:


> anyone thinking of selling their VGC points?  It seems like CA has no end in sight for their restrictions.  What is it going to take?  It just doesn't seem sustainable but they've already gone on this long, I'm losing hope.  And even once it opens, I just can't fathom wanting to be there in a mask all day with a significantly reduced experience.  We're so very sad. I never ever thought we'd break up with Disney, but I'm feeling kinda hopeless lately.



I have been thinking of selling as well and purchasing a contract for Aulani and a small RV. Our last visit was in 2014 and since then been to Aulani every year. Kids are getting older and "bored" (to them) at the parks and rather go hang out in the pools, ocean and lazy river all day!


----------



## montreid

I'll swap AUL-subsidized  for VGC with you if you want.    We plan to continue to do both.     My autistic son and myself will never grow old of Disney and wife would love the VGC time


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

ToodlesRN said:


> I have been thinking of selling as well and purchasing a contract for Aulani and a small RV. Our last visit was in 2014 and since then been to Aulani every year. Kids are getting older and "bored" (to them) at the parks and rather go hang out in the pools, ocean and lazy river all day!


Can always rent / swap points for a while too.  VGC of course will rent well and leaves the door open for later in case you change your mind.  But... VGC would sell for high (Currently around up to $240/point!) and Aulani buy for low so...


----------



## montreid

Okay with the surprise announcement for 4/1 -- do you think DVC will push up the timeline to a 4/1 opening instead of 5/2?


----------



## nikerbokers

montreid said:


> Okay with the surprise announcement for 4/1 -- do you think DVC will push up the timeline to a 4/1 opening instead of 5/2?



In my opinion, Disneyland won't even open on April 1st. First, they have to hit the red tier. Which they are not yet in. Then the governor states only California residents... but yesterday they sold thousands of Touch of Disney tickets without any stipulation it had to be for California residents only. I say both don't open until May... Disneyland may open sooner but only after Touch of Disney is over.


----------



## taaren

montreid said:


> Okay with the surprise announcement for 4/1 -- do you think DVC will push up the timeline to a 4/1 opening instead of 5/2?


In addition to what nickerbockers said, the parks can open without the hotels. When the parks were supposed to open last July it was ahead of the VGC opening.


----------



## montreid

true.  not tied to each other.   We know hotels easier to open and several cases showed hotels opening several weeks ahead of actual resorts.

Before today, there was a hope for a target yellow tier opening around end of May and three weeks prior VGC opening to pave that way.  

Now with OC at the doorsteps of qualifying for the red tier opener; will probably enter around 3rd week of march and into orange mid-april.   All good steps for DLR to open.  

I seriously do not believe DLR will keep DL closed just because Touch of Disney is happening next door in DCA.  

Also, they can simply change ToD into a F+W with higher credit and a discounted DCA ticket once they hit reopening.  Not that hard to flip.   The balance is how many tickets did they sell and how many were CA residents.  If it falls under the 15% capacity and majority of CA residents; I will bet they will convert to a F+W festival within park reopening.   DLR isn't going to leave $$$ on the table nor will the unions.

If DLR is reopening, I would be shocked hotels will stay shuttered beforehand.  A lot easier to restart a hotel than a theme park schedule I bet.


----------



## upritbass

montreid said:


> Okay with the surprise announcement for 4/1 -- do you think DVC will push up the timeline to a 4/1 opening instead of 5/2?


No, they won’t. All reservations through 5/1 have already been cancelled.


----------



## montreid

Dcc could always reopen those slots.  Will kiss off those who got canceled if they aren't notified and given opportunity to restore their ressie first, but not out of dvcs hand to reverse course.

Why wouldn't they choose to reopen hotels if they reopen the park?


----------



## FireflyTrance

Once DL reopens, there will be a huge demand for tickets, especially if they can only open at 15% capacity. Do you think DVC members with a VGC reservation will get priority for purchasing tickets? I have a summer reservation, but I am concerned about actual availability of tickets during my stay.


----------



## CarolynFH

FireflyTrance said:


> Once DL reopens, there will be a huge demand for tickets, especially if they can only open at 15% capacity. Do you think DVC members with a VGC reservation will get priority for purchasing tickets? I have a summer reservation, but I am concerned about actual availability of tickets during my stay.


Maybe you should email DVC via the link on the member website and suggest it! They did give people with DL resort reservations including VGC first chance for Galaxy’s Edge reservations, but it wouldn’t hurt to remind them about giving priority for park reopening tickets.


----------



## Henwen88

FireflyTrance said:


> Once DL reopens, there will be a huge demand for tickets, especially if they can only open at 15% capacity. Do you think DVC members with a VGC reservation will get priority for purchasing tickets? I have a summer reservation, but I am concerned about actual availability of tickets during my stay.



I have been wondering about this, also.  Have mid-July VGF reservation, but am not a California resident, which the current re-opening guideline states that only residents will be allowed in.  Just checking to see if any rumors or plans are in the works to allow the resort guests a chance (or even priority  ) to visit the parks!


----------



## Mathmagicland

When WDW reopened, there were three buckets for tickets for each park - Disney hotel guests, APs, and all the rest.  We might see something similar here.  Any other guidelines would likely also need fo apply, ie if the CA resident requirements are still in effect.


----------



## montreid

Yeah, the CA residnet requirment will probably be a disclaimer to click through to accept prior to reservation entered.

The question is if have to buy ticket and attach to MDE disneyland for it to work -- BUT the reservation system traditionally doesn't link resort reservations on the DLR app.   <----now there's the rub!


----------



## sgrap

For owners at VGC who have reservations (in June), any guesses as to what will happen with the requirement for California residents only?


----------



## AZMermaid

sgrap said:


> For owners at VGC who have reservations (in June), any guesses as to what will happen with the requirement for California residents only?


We are 5/29-6/1 coming from AZ and just not sure. We had 5/28 too but I dropped it. The remaining points expire 8/31, so it’s either go or sell it. Right now we think we’ll still go..... but it will be extremely hard to go if others can go in and we can’t. Our plan if that happens is one beach day, one resort day with a possible cabana rental at DLH.


----------



## finchy3

We have cancelled as there is no way we could be staying on the doorstep watching people enter the park and not be able to go in ourselves 

We will try again next July, surely this will all be behind us by then?


----------



## wbl2745

We have reservations for late June. The problem is that a big chunk of points will expire on July 31, so it is use them for that reservation or throw them away. I suppose we could also rent them. Right now we're keeping the reservations. Worse comes to worse, I'll sit on my balcony enjoying the view.


----------



## jodybird511

We also have reservations for late June.  We will likely keep them regardless, as we are just stopping off for 2 days on our way to Aulani.  Will likely do beach and a resort day as well--possibly visit with friends in the area if we can work it.  It will be PAINFUL, though, if it's open, but not for us.  Wahhhh.  We also already have park tickets sitting unused since Feb 2020. 



montreid said:


> BUT the reservation system traditionally doesn't link resort reservations on the DLR app.   <----now there's the rub!



With regard to this, I think it would be fairly easy for Disney to send a private link or a special code to enter to members with a VGC rezzie through which they could purchase tix and/or make their park reservation.  Wouldn't HAVE to be through the app?


----------



## JimmyJam838

I've been trying to call member services all afternoon and all I get is a busy signal.  Does anyone know what the current cancellation policy is for VGC Points?  Do points cancelled within 30 days still go into holding?  Has there been any extension to 2019 points banked into 2020?  I have a September use year if it matters.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## starry_solo

JimmyJam838 said:


> I've been trying to call member services all afternoon and all I get is a busy signal.  Does anyone know what the current cancellation policy is for VGC Points?  Do points cancelled within 30 days still go into holding?  Has there been any extension to 2019 points banked into 2020?  I have a September use year if it matters.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay



the exceptions for the holding expire end of April, as I recall. But not specifically to VGC, its DVC in general. So far, no extensions of banked points for 2020 (double banked that is from 2019 to 2020 to 2021). International owners have been given an exception, but that’s it so far since they aren’t allowed into the country.

EDIT FOR DATE/clarity


----------



## upritbass

2019 VGC points were automatically extended into 2020.


----------



## Mathmagicland

JimmyJam838 said:


> I've been trying to call member services all afternoon and all I get is a busy signal.  Does anyone know what the current cancellation policy is for VGC Points?  Do points cancelled within 30 days still go into holding?  Has there been any extension to 2019 points banked into 2020?  I have a September use year if it matters.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay


From the DVC website - 

*Temporary Updates to Our Cancellation Policy*
Some of the temporary adjustments made last year to certain Disney Vacation Club policies will end April 30, 2021. Previous policies will be reinstated on May 1, 2021. Please visit the Member website for details about policies related to reservation cancelations, the borrowing and holding of Points, exchange fees and more.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

I was able to get ahold of member services after about a 50 minute hold, so they *are* answering, at least for me.  (I had some special requests for our stay at the Grand coming in late May).


----------



## upritbass

Since this is VGC specific, I’ll put it here...

Today’s email (emphasis mine):
Dear DVC Member,

We couldn’t be more excited to welcome you home to The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa in just a few short weeks! We’re contacting you today with important information to help you make the most of your upcoming stay with us.

You may have heard the great news that as part of our phased reopening plans, *the hotel at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will open on April 29, with limited capacity*. The Villas will open shortly thereafter on May 2 as previously shared. During your stay at The Villas, you’ll now be able to enjoy more of the things you've come to love, including access to our delightfully themed pool, close proximity to the shopping and dining at the Downtown Disney District, incredible guest service and much more. You can learn more about available amenities and recreational activities for The Villas on our Member website  here.

Additionally, Disneyland Park and Disney California Adventure Park are now scheduled to reopen on April 30. Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited to comply with governmental requirements and promote physical distancing, the Disneyland Resort will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that requires all guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. To enter a park, both a park reservation and valid admission for the same park on the same date are required for guests ages 3 and up. Theme park reservations will be limited and subject to availability and, *until further notice, only California residents* may visit the parks in line with *current state guidelines*.

More details about this new reservation system will be available soon, and we invite you to continue to visit the Disneyland Resort website for the most current information.

From all of us at Disney Vacation Club, we can’t wait to see you real soon!

Sincerely,

Disney Vacation Club


----------



## sgrap

upritbass said:


> Since this is VGC specific, I’ll put it here...
> 
> Today’s email (emphasis mine):
> Dear DVC Member,
> 
> We couldn’t be more excited to welcome you home to The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa in just a few short weeks! We’re contacting you today with important information to help you make the most of your upcoming stay with us.
> 
> You may have heard the great news that as part of our phased reopening plans, *the hotel at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa will open on April 29, with limited capacity*. The Villas will open shortly thereafter on May 2 as previously shared. During your stay at The Villas, you’ll now be able to enjoy more of the things you've come to love, including access to our delightfully themed pool, close proximity to the shopping and dining at the Downtown Disney District, incredible guest service and much more. You can learn more about available amenities and recreational activities for The Villas on our Member website  here.
> 
> Additionally, Disneyland Park and Disney California Adventure Park are now scheduled to reopen on April 30. Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited to comply with governmental requirements and promote physical distancing, the Disneyland Resort will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that requires all guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. To enter a park, both a park reservation and valid admission for the same park on the same date are required for guests ages 3 and up. Theme park reservations will be limited and subject to availability and, *until further notice, only California residents* may visit the parks in line with *current state guidelines*.
> 
> More details about this new reservation system will be available soon, and we invite you to continue to visit the Disneyland Resort website for the most current information.
> 
> From all of us at Disney Vacation Club, we can’t wait to see you real soon!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Disney Vacation Club


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## taaren

I'd kind of been hoping to get a stay in at the Villas before the Grand opened, just to see what it was like to have the DVC portion only available ... Oh well, guess that's something we won't see in my lifetime/contract. (It was unlikely anyways since my first reservation back is Memorial Day).


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Does anyone else think it is weird that the hotel is opening before the VGC? It seems like the time share should open before the hotel as they have a duty toward owners. I suspect there would have been an uproar if this had happened at WDW, but with VGC being such a small property they probably figure they can get away with it?


----------



## taaren

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Does anyone else think it is weird that the hotel is opening before the VGC? It seems like the time share should open before the hotel as they have a duty toward owners. I suspect there would have been an uproar if this had happened at WDW, but with VGC being such a small property they probably figure they can get away with it?


I'm guessing they wanted to time GCH opening with park opening, and because they had already set the VGC opening for two days later that they didn't want to reopen the reservations for those two nights.


----------



## Mathmagicland

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Does anyone else think it is weird that the hotel is opening before the VGC? It seems like the time share should open before the hotel as they have a duty toward owners. I suspect there would have been an uproar if this had happened at WDW, but with VGC being such a small property they probably figure they can get away with it?


My guess is it due to the DVC reservations they cancelled with the May 2 opening.  If they changed DVC date back to match the hotel, it might not set well with those who had reservations for those days & were cancelled...  I am one of those folks who had a late April reservation cancelled.


----------



## upritbass

First, I emphasized ‘limited capacity’. Second, to put a positive spin on it, let the regular folks deal with getting the bugs worked out so we can enjoy a stress-free stay at VGC.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

taaren said:


> I'm guessing they wanted to time GCH opening with park opening, and because they had already set the VGC opening for two days later that they didn't want to reopen the reservations for those two nights.





Mathmagicland said:


> My guess is it due to the DVC reservations they cancelled with the May 2 opening.  If they changed DVC date back to match the hotel, it might not set well with those who had reservations for those days & were cancelled...  I am one of those folks who had a late April reservation cancelled.


I can see how the cancelled reservations could have definitely been a problem. But I still think it's an issue. Maybe my memory is wrong, but didn't the DVC properties in Florida all open before the hotels because of the issue with a duty to owners. It seems to me that if nothing is preventing them from opening, they should actually be opening the timeshare property as soon as possible. But again, I suspect there aren't enough of us for them to worry about pushback.


----------



## Mathmagicland

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I can see how the cancelled reservations could have definitely been a problem. But I still think it's an issue. Maybe my memory is wrong, but didn't the DVC properties in Florida all open before the hotels because of the issue with a duty to owners. It seems to me that if nothing is preventing them from opening, they should actually be opening the timeshare property as soon as possible. But again, I suspect there aren't enough of us for them to worry about pushback.


Yes, FL DVC did reopen most WDW resorts sometime in June with the parks reopening in July.  I think one AKL side may have opened a bit later. Places like Poly, the DVC portion is open while the hotel portion is still closed.   My next guess would be for WDW, the DVC, hotels, and parks openings were all announced at the same time, while here DVC reopening  was announced before parks knew they could open.  

Also, should add that while I had a late April reservation cancelled I was able to rebook in May after a cancellation opened up some dates I could use, before parks reopening was announced. So I would not be too bothered if they changed the DVC dates.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Mathmagicland said:


> Also, should add that while I had a late April reservation cancelled I was able to rebook in May after a cancellation opened up some dates I could use, before parks reopening was announced. So I would not be too bothered if they changed the DVC dates.


Nice! We have Labor Day booked and a waitlist for earlier, but I got tired of cancelled reservations and worried about possible changes to banking rules so stopped pushing back my earlier reservations.


----------



## sgrap

Anyone have any thoughts about when VGC owners with reservations (our are in June) will be allowed into the parks?  So hard to know if we should plan on going in June or not . . . sigh  . . . I can't see flying in from out of state if we can't access the parks at all.


----------



## debdreamsofdis

I hope this restriction changes. I'd even be fine with them requiring out of state guests to have a negative Covid test or proof of vaccination. Honestly, I don't understand the logic.  Someone from 6 hours away in Northern California who has not been vaccinated can visit,  but someone who has been vaccinated and driving from Arizona 6 hours away can't. The out of state restriction doesn't make  it any safer.


----------



## sgrap

debdreamsofdis said:


> I hope this restriction changes. I'd even be fine with them requiring out of state guests to have a negative Covid test or proof of vaccination. Honestly, I don't understand the logic.  Someone from 6 hours away in Northern California who has not been vaccinated can visit,  but someone who has been vaccinated and driving from Arizona 6 hours away can't. The out of state restriction doesn't make  it any safer.


I agree. We are fully vaccinated, our daughter will be in May. Our state, Washington,  is in the covid 'pact' with California.  California covid rates are way worse than ours!


----------



## wbl2745

sgrap said:


> Anyone have any thoughts about when VGC owners with reservations (our are in June) will be allowed into the parks?  So hard to know if we should plan on going in June or not . . . sigh  . . . I can't see flying in from out of state if we can't access the parks at all.


We're in the same boat. We have reservations for late June. We're going to drive from Utah, but I'm not real happy about driving all that way to sit in my room looking at everyone else being in the parks. I think I'll come anyway and turn it into a Los Angeles vacation if we can't get in DL.


----------



## Mathmagicland

sgrap said:


> Anyone have any thoughts about when VGC owners with reservations (our are in June) will be allowed into the parks?  So hard to know if we should plan on going in June or not . . . sigh  . . . I can't see flying in from out of state if we can't access the parks at all.





sgrap said:


> I agree. We are fully vaccinated, our daughter will be in May. Our state, Washington,  is in the covid 'pact' with California.  California covid rates are way worse than ours!





wbl2745 said:


> We're in the same boat. We have reservations for late June. We're going to drive from Utah, but I'm not real happy about driving all that way to sit in my room looking at everyone else being in the parks. I think I'll come anyway and turn it into a Los Angeles vacation if we can't get in DL.



It’s really hard to say, as it’s up to our governor and the CA health dept. so It’s hard to even venture a guess.  I’d never expected them to change/relax the requirements for opening the parks & that was done much sooner than I expected, so the out of state restrictions could change....my guess at this point would be maybe sometime in the summer but for June it feels now as if that might a little too soon to happen.  

It won’t make the visit easier, but if you have to come in June to use  points, there is a great 50th anniversary of the Disney Archives at the Bowers Museum which has been extended through the end of June.  The museum is approx 7 miles south of Disneyland so very close. Timed entry tickets are required.  

https://www.bowers.org/index.php/cu...ney-archives-50-years-of-preserving-the-magic


----------



## sgrap

Mathmagicland said:


> It’s really hard to say, as it’s up to our governor and the CA health dept. so It’s hard to even venture a guess.  I’d never expected them to change/relax the requirements for opening the parks & that was done much sooner than I expected, so the out of state restrictions could change....my guess at this point would be maybe sometime in the summer but for June it feels now as if that might a little too soon to happen.
> 
> It won’t make the visit easier, but if you have to come in June to use  points, there is a great 50th anniversary of the Disney Archives at the Bowers Museum which has been extended through the end of June.  The museum is approx 7 miles south of Disneyland so very close. Timed entry tickets are required.
> 
> https://www.bowers.org/index.php/cu...ney-archives-50-years-of-preserving-the-magic


Thanks.   We'll just have to see.  I just lost my mom in November, so our June trip is to celebrate my 55th birthday and be doing something else besides being at home sad that she's not here to bring me peonies and celebrate like she always did.   So it's especially hard to think about going and not being able to go into the parks.  I understand the caution, and our governor has handled COVID very similarly to CA, but it doesn't make it any easier to plan.  We'll just keep trying to roll with the punches like we have the last 12 months.


----------



## AZMermaid

sgrap I’m so sorry for your loss. 

So Legoland just mentioned on FB  that theme parks “May” be able to reopen to out of state in the Orange tier. Obviously nothing is set, but it sounds like there may be some behind the scenes talk. Fingers crossed!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Hey VGC family. Tell me more about the single bed under the TV please. More for a kid space or could a 5’8” 190# adult sleep there?
Thanks for the intel


----------



## wideeyedwonder

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Hey VGC family. Tell me more about the single bed under the TV please. More for a kid space or could a 5’8” 190# adult sleep there?
> Thanks for the intel



can they fit?  “single pull-down bed (29" x 67")”, I think that’s 5’7”?  So it depends on if the sleep curled up or stretch out...?


----------



## sgrap

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Hey VGC family. Tell me more about the single bed under the TV please. More for a kid space or could a 5’8” 190# adult sleep there?
> Thanks for the intel


It's shorter than a standard twin and not super thick, but decent.  I have slept on it quite a few times and let our teen girls take the king bed (they are restless sleepers and I'd rather not share with one of them! ;-)  ).  I'm 5'7" and 130 lbs.  It isn't quite long enough, but I curl up anyway.  Sometimes I stick a couch cushion on the end.  I always take it out of the fold down thing and put it on the floor.  I also always bring a fitted sheet with us because they just have a flat sheet around it for the bottom sheet and it comes off easily.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

wideeyedwonder said:


> can they fit?  “single pull-down bed (29" x 67")”, I think that’s 5’7”?  So it depends on if the sleep curled up or stretch out...?


He’s right about there so a little curling would probably work just great thanks!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

sgrap said:


> It's shorter than a standard twin and not super thick, but decent.  I have slept on it quite a few times and let our teen girls take the king bed (they are restless sleepers and I'd rather not share with one of them! ;-)  ).  I'm 5'7" and 130 lbs.  It isn't quite long enough, but I curl up anyway.  Sometimes I stick a couch cushion on the end.  I always take it out of the fold down thing and put it on the floor.  I also always bring a fitted sheet with us because they just have a flat sheet around it for the bottom sheet and it comes off easily.


Oh great idea on taking It out and about the fitted sheet.  I knew you’d all have great intel. Might splurge for a 2 bedroom but good to know we could probably make do.


----------



## montreid

weird update for VGC - accessible rooms popped up and rooms before May2 too, including April 30-May 2 -- think VGC will soft open with DLR?


----------



## Mathmagicland

montreid said:


> weird update for VGC - accessible rooms popped up and rooms before May2 too, including April 30-May 2 -- think VGC will soft open with DLR?


It also shows availability starting tomorrow 3/26 for the entire time of the last week of March & all of April up through May 1....appears to me to be an error, ie a website update to list the different types of accessible rooms separately which have not previously shown up for VGC, which shows the previously blocked rooms as open because they are not booked.   The home page still shows the May 2 opening for DVC.


----------



## montreid

For kicks and giggles grabbed April 30-May1 weekend.  Let's see if they stick.  Hopefully!!!


----------



## cspiegel

New here, and don't want to break any rules so just let me know if I am wrong, but I am looking to rent VGC points for February 2022.  Also, happy to be here, fellow Disney addict.  Points are in Aulani


----------



## SeaDis

cspiegel said:


> New here, and don't want to break any rules so just let me know if I am wrong, but I am looking to rent VGC points for February 2022.  Also, happy to be here, fellow Disney addict.  Points are in Aulani


Welcome aboard. 
There is a DVC board section including a rent/trade forum under the main forum list.  Now that you are registered and logged in, it will be available to you to read and post.  If not logged in, I don't think those forums show, or are not accessible.  You will have more luck posting there, I think.  Good luck!


----------



## Evita_W

cspiegel said:


> New here, and don't want to break any rules so just let me know if I am wrong, but I am looking to rent VGC points for February 2022.  Also, happy to be here, fellow Disney addict.  Points are in Aulani


There is a rent and trade portion of these forums. You did need a certain number of posts to access though.


----------



## montreid

So noticed on Disneyland.com site can link DVC VGC reservations to disneyland account.    Was that there before?  Looks like it sticks and pulls in the names on the reservation too.   Perhaps a way forward to reservations for theme park linkage?  

Nothing on the app side that I see for this.


----------



## SeaDis

montreid said:


> So noticed on Disneyland.com site can link DVC VGC reservations to disneyland account.    Was that there before?  Looks like it sticks and pulls in the names on the reservation too.   Perhaps a way forward to reservations for theme park linkage?
> 
> Nothing on the app side that I see for this.


Great find-- that does look new and resembles our experience with the WDW system.  It's a safe bet to think they needed to add this functionality for the Park Pass system, to include VGC in the "resort guest" bucket to reserve park days.

Although, it doesn't look ready for prime time yet.  I added two reservations and both worked.  But then they don't show under my profile and the rest of the functionality is not there either.  Coming soon, I'm sure!


----------



## Mathmagicland

montreid said:


> So noticed on Disneyland.com site can link DVC VGC reservations to disneyland account.    Was that there before?  Looks like it sticks and pulls in the names on the reservation too.   Perhaps a way forward to reservations for theme park linkage?
> 
> Nothing on the app side that I see for this.


Thanks for posting this.  

FYI for everyone- I added a few reservations and it took a while for them all to show up.  So don’t be concerned if you only see one or two at first.  

Also, Walt Disney Travel Co does not appear to be aware yet of this change to the Disneyland accounts & ability to add DVC reservations, as i was told it wasn’t possible to do so when I called about not being able to add one.


----------



## montreid

Mathmagicland said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> FYI for everyone- I added a few reservations and it took a while for them all to show up.  So don’t be concerned if you only see one or two at first.
> 
> Also, Walt Disney Travel Co does not appear to be aware yet of this change to the Disneyland accounts & ability to add DVC reservations, as i was told it wasn’t possible to do so when I called about not being able to add one.


Yeah, took overnight for all the reservations to pop up, but they've stuck  -- as well as the two 4/30 ones    -- let's hope they do a soft open and allow those to stay!


----------



## SeaDis

montreid said:


> Yeah, took overnight for all the reservations to pop up, but they've stuck  -- as well as the two 4/30 ones    -- let's hope they do a soft open and allow those to stay!


Same here - two ressies are showing today.  I wonder if it took overnight to show up, or if they pushed more code to the site as they build it out.  Either way, pretty cool.  If they integrate everything WDW has, the site/app will show your entire daily itinerary under "My Plans".  We thought it was pretty cool on our first WDW trip and almost enough to get me to ditch my spreadsheet.  ALMOST!


----------



## sgrap

Has anyone else noticed all the "Accessible" rooms that pop up when looking at booking a room?  Do you think those are actually separate room reservations?  I've never seen those at VGC until the last week or so.


----------



## montreid

sgrap said:


> Has anyone else noticed all the "Accessible" rooms that pop up when looking at booking a room?  Do you think those are actually separate room reservations?  I've never seen those at VGC until the last week or so.


They've been there, just had to hit the accessible room button in the past.  Now it's included ; not sure why , or just an update error.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Do Accessible rooms just go unused if not booked by someone who needs accommodations or do people without disabilities book those rooms at some point?


----------



## Mathmagicland

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Do Accessible rooms just go unused if not booked by someone who needs accommodations or do people without disabilities book those rooms at some point?


They do not go unused.   I’ve received an accessible room a few times at VGC; I didn’t request it or book it & I don’t need that room type.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Something looks wrong with the DVC booking site this morning - every single day from May 2 forward shows as available for studios, when those have been booked solid through September & most days of October through December for weeks, i checked my dashboard & all of my reservations still show up there. I have not checked any other resorts or room types.

ETA - I was on the phone with member services & mentioned this,  they researched & said it is something with the accessibility room availability.


----------



## montreid

Still lots of opportunities for most of the months.   I'm thinking more that they held back rooms and now more certain of reopening with OC in Orange tier.


----------



## wbl2745

This is totally messed up. All of the room categories are showing almost complete availability. I really hope this isn't a computer problem that is going to mess everything up.


----------



## montreid

Well they took down the site for a bit and now back up; and no way to make new ressies with VGC - other resorts not an issue -- weird.


----------



## SeaDis

montreid said:


> Well they took down the site for a bit and now back up; and no way to make new ressies with VGC - other resorts not an issue -- weird.


VGC looks to be back up now and wide open dates again (4:00 PMish Pacific)

Very odd behavior today.  I grabbed an add-on day that was previously not available.  I hope it's not a phantom date, but could be.  I won't ask to combine the ressie or book flights for a while.

Although if we have to move into a 3-Bed Craftsman Suite on our last night, we will suffer through it.


----------



## montreid

SeaDis said:


> VGC looks to be back up now and wide open dates again (4:00 PMish Pacific)
> 
> Very odd behavior today.  I grabbed an add-on day that was previously not available.  I hope it's not a phantom date, but could be.  I won't ask to combine the ressie or book flights for a while.
> 
> Although if we have to move into a 3-Bed Craftsman Suite on our last night, we will suffer through it.


Still not letting me book any VGC   'continue' if greyed out at date selection


----------



## corgi_monster

6:17 PST - looks like the wide-open availability that was showing this morning was a fluke.  Most days are grey again


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

April Fools / Twilight Zone of VGC availability.  Will be interesting to see what they do with people who snagged rooms during that time .


----------



## Mathmagicland

Availability sure looks a lot more “normal” now.


----------



## MouseFiend

As someone who snagged 5 nights in October, I will impatiently be waiting to see what happens. Hopefully they tell us sooner rather than later.


----------



## montreid

Grabbed may 2 and may 4 along with memorial and labor day weekends This morning.  let's see if they stick   

Missed on july 4th and halloween though    Didn't know if 10/30 vs 10/31 to get.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

MouseFiend said:


> As someone who snagged 5 nights in October, I will impatiently be waiting to see what happens. Hopefully they tell us sooner rather than later.


Let us know - so curious!


----------



## SeaDis

Wow!  This breakout of accessible rooms as a category is a real twister.  As we all know, they didn't have room categories at VGC like there are at WDW resorts (standard/deluxe/view/etc).

Right now the calendar is back to being sporadic available, but all the ones I have checked are accessible rooms.  If you add a day in that category and try to merge the reservation... does that make it way more likely you will move rooms?

I guess we will know more in a month when the room reports come in.  Hopefully they took advantage of the downtime for lots of maintenance and making a block of rooms more accessible.  That would be awesome.  Maintenance at VGC seems almost impossible without at least a partial shutdown.  They are booked every day!  We had a late check-in one time because they had to replace a dishwasher.  They did it in one hour.  It would take me three hours.   OK...maybe longer


----------



## DebbieB

First night available in a studio is 11/7.  Wonder what will happen with the reservations booked yesterday.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

So there's this... think they are figuring out what to do with people who 
booked during the glitch? ;-).


----------



## AZMermaid

I’m slightly nervous they’re gonna dump everyone’s reservations and make us rebook. Hopefully not, I’ve been booked since well before 7 months for May, Sept and Jan! May was right at 11 months!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

AZMermaid said:


> I’m slightly nervous they’re gonna dump everyone’s reservations and make us rebook. Hopefully not, I’ve been booked since well before 7 months for May, Sept and Jan! May was right at 11 months!


I would hope they would only dump the ones that were booked during the weird one day glitch.


----------



## AZMermaid

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I would hope they would only dump the ones that were booked during the weird one day glitch.


Agreed. But it’s Disney IT... so... I’m nervous, lol. But I think (hope) that if they have to cancel, it’ll just be those ones.


----------



## montreid

If they dump the reservations made during the glitch they better restore the ones canceled.   I moved a few reservations around to make the new ones.   It's going to be a mess for this error


----------



## Denise0362

Hi fellow VGC owners. I haven’t been following the board for quite sometime, as I ended up booking Grand Floridian after Disney cancelled my VGC reservation 3 times. I am now trying to book a December reservation. It says reservations are suspended at this time. How long has it been suspended and is there any thought when reservations will open up again? Thanks so much


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Denise0362 said:


> Hi fellow VGC owners. I haven’t been following the board for quite sometime, as I ended up booking Grand Floridian after Disney cancelled my VGC reservation 3 times. I am now trying to book a December reservation. It says reservations are suspended at this time. How long has it been suspended and is there any thought when reservations will open up again? Thanks so much


It's only been paused for about day.  I can only imagine the "oh sh*t, oh sh*t - what do we do now?" that someone is going through right now to rectify the mayhem that likely ensued in that like one day of accidental availability.


----------



## wbl2745

I had reservations for a studio in August. I upgraded to a one-bedroom. If they decide it was all a mistake, I hope they restore my studio reservation. 

As a former IT professional, if they totally messed up, I hope that get the back-up (let's hope they have one), restore the way things were on March 31, and give us some leeway for banking, etc.


----------



## sgrap

Could someone post when they see it up and working again please?  I was just going on this morning to juggle some reservations around.  We've been trying to celebrate our daughter's 18th birthday there since August!  We aren't CA residents, so trying to find something that might actually work to celebrate at Disney.  We are all fully vaccinated . . . sigh.  Anyway,  I'll post if I see it working.


----------



## LAX

I have a reservation that I made right at the 7 month window for a short stay for this coming summer using banked points. If it gets cancelled because of a DVC technical glitch, they better allow me to bank those points (again) because I won't be able to use them before they expire.

LAX


----------



## cseca

I think it’s been suspended for at least 3 days. I’ve been trying to book and the button has been greyed out for that long.


----------



## sgrap

I tried to post on here yesterday, but apparently something was wrong with disboards.
New info:  I called member services Saturday and couldn't even get through to a live person.  It just said all representatives were busy, call back and later, and hung up on me.
Yesterday (Easter Sunday--apparently most people assumed they were closed, because I was told that the call volume had been quite light all day), I called and got right through.  I was told that even though the VGC online booking tool was down for members, that member services could cancel, modify and make VGC reservations.  I got a bunch of info on my points from her, hung up to make some decisions, and called back.  The 2nd rep I talked to checked with a supervisor and said, no, VGC was down for even them.  I called back a 3rd time, rep said no.  I waited a while and called back right before they closed . . . #4 rep said YES they could cancel/modify/book.  He cancelled 2 reservations for me, modified another one and booked a new reservation (all VGC).  

This explains why the availability has changed despite the "system being down."  I had seen 3 consecutive days in August that I wanted to book, then it changed to 5, then to just 1 available in that week.  

So, it is possible, if you get the right representative, to cancel/modify/make reservations.  And there had not been any changes to my previously existing reservations during this April glitch.

Hope that helps someone!


----------



## cseca

I think my only concern with that is that one CM said they closed the reservation because they are not sure how many units are actually available on each day.

So they are being told not to book/modify to avoid overbooking any unit. And you may arrive at the resort without any availability even with a reservation.

Again I’m only passing on what she told me.


----------



## sgrap

cseca said:


> I think my only concern with that is that one CM said they closed the reservation because they are not sure how many units are actually available on each day.
> 
> So they are being told not to book/modify to avoid overbooking any unit. And you may arrive at the resort without any availability even with a reservation.
> 
> Again I’m only passing on what she told me.


Interesting.  That would definitely be a nightmare.


----------



## AZMermaid

Uh oh. We are getting in pretty late. We booked at 11 months so I’ll be pretty skeeved if we get bumped. Well, if we get a regular room, I'm ok with that, we have a studio booked. But if we are told too bad, so sad here’s your points back.....


----------



## sgrap

AZMermaid said:


> Uh oh. We are getting in pretty late. We booked at 11 months so I’ll be pretty skeeved if we get bumped. Well, if we get a regular room, I'm ok with that, we have a studio booked. But if we are told too bad, so sad here’s your points back.....


I would hope they would have this all sorted out before they open up in May.


----------



## AZMermaid

sgrap said:


> I would hope they would have this all sorted out before they open up in May.


Hopefully! And we are Memorial Day weekend so if it’s a mess, it probably show itself by then.


----------



## montreid

If they give us theme park tickets guarantee (we pay) and a hotel room over the studio.   - I'm good with that.   It's the 1br/2br/grand that will become problematic.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

If there is a problem, I would hope that they would sort it out in the coming few days.  Pay someone to go through the last 11 months of reservations that land on the dates in question, tally the availability as you go along, and, if at some point you discover an over allocation, contact the members with the newest bookings, apologize for the error, cancel the reservation, and compensate them with tickets or resort points or ...?

above all, if you need to cancel anyone, do it now, or over the next day or two, so that people have a chance to make alternate plans.

that’s just basic customer service and courtesy when a company makes a mistake, right?


----------



## sgrap

Sounds reasonable to me!  I just canceled 2 June reservations yesterday and took 3 days off a 3rd one, so someone should be happy.


----------



## LAX

sgrap said:


> I would hope they would have this all sorted out before they open up in May.



Sometimes double-booking isn't so obvious until the parties involved find out. How many times have you seen two people getting the same seat assignment on a plane?

LAX


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Anyone know when dining reservations can be made for Grand Californian restaurants? We have a room reservation for late May (fingers crossed we can get tickets!).  Would it be wise to make a dinner reservation for Downtown Disney just in case?  How far in advance can we make Downtown Disney reservations? 
Thanks!


----------



## montreid

Well they're doing something on the backend -  Pre-April1 when they updated the accessible rooms, they opened APril 29-May 1st dates - and I booked two rooms -- those are canceled 

Still have May 2 and May 4th dates


----------



## montreid

Park reservation information up -- NO guarantees being offered.   Specifically says - get tickets and reservations theme park first before making hotel reservations.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

montreid said:


> Well they're doing something on the backend -  Pre-April1 when they updated the accessible rooms, they opened APril 29-May 1st dates - and I booked two rooms -- those are canceled
> 
> Still have May 2 and May 4th dates


Just talked to MS via chat online. They said "At this time new bookings have been paused for the Grand Californian Villas. At this time we do not have any updates to confirmed reservations at the resort".   When I pressed the issue a bit (nicely) they basically said my reservation is confirmed "as is" at this time, and if something changes someone will reach out to you. 
So frustrating. It must be a mess over there.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I am furious at the announcement that VGC bookings will not be given some kind of priority or special bucket like WDW owners. Did they even consult with DVC? It shows a fundamental lack of understanding of how DVC works. It's not like we can just cancel a reservation if we don't get park reservations. They better have calendars up for 11 months plus 10 days, but I'm sure they won't. It is especially infuriating given that they probably should have (and had a duty to) open the hotel as soon as it was permitted by the state/county. By not doing so, IMO they have shown that the hotel and parks are inextricably linked. Also very bad optics for potential new purchasers of the DH tower. This is how much you will be valued. As I mentioned over in the DL threads, I'm writing them right now.


----------



## KPeterso

montreid said:


> Park reservation information up -- NO guarantees being offered.   Specifically says - get tickets and reservations theme park first before making hotel reservations.



This is the piece that has me most angry. I booked some reservations 11 months out (and still having APs available at the time). And now it says to not make hotel reservations until you get park tickets. Kind of unfair when we need to book so far out as a part of DVC.


----------



## montreid

I believe they should offer theme park ticket purchases ahead of April 15 at least so that reservations can be made April 12-15 period.  

-DVC is selling tickets for WDW so we know they have capabilities to sell tickets.

Suggest: Writing to DVC team - Terri Schultz and her team does a wonderful job on trying to make things right.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

So this is what I ended up sending to both Disneyland parks through the website and DVC member satisfaction directly (slightly different versions). I would have sent to Ken Potruck and Terri Schultz if I had their direct emails: 

_I am extremely upset by the announcement today that no preference or special bucket of park reservations will be given to DVC VGC owners with existing reservations. I question whether anyone even consulted DVC when making this announcement, as it demonstrates a fundamental lack of understanding how DVC works. To secure VGC reservations at most times we need to make reservations 11 months ahead of time. It is probably the hardest reservation to get in all of the DVC program. Due to DVC rules, these reservations cannot just be changed or dropped without possibly losing points or having those points restricted. This was recognized when WDW opened as DVC and resort guests were given a special bucket of park reservations. 

VGC DVC has been closed well beyond the time it should have opened. I would even argue that DVD had a duty to its owners to open VGC as soon as it could. There is nothing in the state of CA that has prevented it from opening months ago (as other timeshare in the area did). The fact that it didn't open shows that you think it is inextricably linked to the parks, which should at a minimum guarantee DVC reservation holders access to park reservations or presumably would open you to a lawsuit for not opening long ago. The disparate treatment of west coast DVC owners from WDW owners is horrible customer service and especially bad optics given the impending sales of a DVC tower at the DH. It hardly feels as if we are valued members/owners. 

I get that we are a small group, but that does not make it acceptable to treat us differently than WDW DVC owners (of which I am also a part) or to utterly disregard how the DVC system works. I hope that DVC is lobbying Disneyland to reconsider this decision ASAP or make clear that park reservation calendars will be open at least 11 months + 10 days ahead of time. I have existing VGC reservations in September and January that I need to secure park reservations for when the system opens on April 12/15. _


----------



## montreid

I believe if DVC is able to negotiate access to ticketing on 4/12 to give three days of purchase and reservation,  that would be a reasonable accommodation to reserve days as same nights.


----------



## KPeterso

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> So this is what I ended up sending to both Disneyland parks through the website and DVC member satisfaction directly (slightly different versions). I would have sent to Ken Potruck and Terri Schultz if I had their direct emails:
> 
> _I am extremely upset by the announcement today that no preference or special bucket of park reservations will be given to DVC VGC owners with existing reservations. I question whether anyone even consulted DVC when making this announcement, as it demonstrates a fundamental lack of understanding how DVC works. To secure VGC reservations at most times we need to make reservations 11 months ahead of time. It is probably the hardest reservation to get in all of the DVC program. Due to DVC rules, these reservations cannot just be changed or dropped without possibly losing points or having those points restricted. This was recognized when WDW opened as DVC and resort guests were given a special bucket of park reservations.
> 
> VGC DVC has been closed well beyond the time it should have opened. I would even argue that DVD had a duty to its owners to open VGC as soon as it could. There is nothing in the state of CA that has prevented it from opening months ago (as other timeshare in the area did). The fact that it didn't open shows that you think it is inextricably linked to the parks, which should at a minimum guarantee DVC reservation holders access to park reservations or presumably would open you to a lawsuit for not opening long ago. The disparate treatment of west coast DVC owners from WDW owners is horrible customer service and especially bad optics given the impending sales of a DVC tower at the DH. It hardly feels as if we are valued members/owners.
> 
> I get that we are a small group, but that does not make it acceptable to treat us differently than WDW DVC owners (of which I am also a part) or to utterly disregard how the DVC system works. I hope that DVC is lobbying Disneyland to reconsider this decision ASAP or make clear that park reservation calendars will be open at least 11 months + 10 days ahead of time. I have existing VGC reservations in September and January that I need to secure park reservations for when the system opens on April 12/15. _



If you google, you can find their email addresses. Or at least Terri Schultz. That is how I have found it before.


----------



## KPeterso

montreid said:


> I believe if DVC is able to negotiate access to ticketing on 4/12 to give three days of purchase and reservation,  that would be a reasonable accommodation to reserve days as same nights.



I would be ok with that as an option for my July and November trips. I don't mind a day visit if I go into the general pool but my VGC reservations should be considered for the theme park reservations.


----------



## SeaDis

Tossing this out:  Is it possible a subsequent Park Pass announcement is coming for VGC and Park Passes?  And then another announcement for GCH (and later other resort guests, once those open)?

1) We received dedicated emails from DVC to communicate previous re-opening efforts.  Including this in the main announcement/marketing for a relatively small group of guests might create confusion.
2) There is language/disclaimer that the Park Pass system is subject to change.
3) There is language that capacity may be held back and released later.
4) Last week they added the WDW functionality to link your DVC reservation for the first time.  Why? (thanks Montreid for that scoop)

5) Ticket prices are the same and old tickets are honored.  Tying park access to big $$$ GCH stay in the main announcement would be pure money grab (optics).  But they can easily change this quietly a couple weeks later (i.e. for the Summer) after everyone has had an equal chance at re-opening days.
6) Overall:  They are clearly integrating the WDW Park Pass system to the DL website, and that "bucket" functionality is available and seems to work well.  Fingers crossed for some more news/clarity to come.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

KPeterso said:


> If you google, you can find their email addresses. Or at least Terri Schultz. That is how I have found it before.


It's on its way to her. Let's hope it helps.


----------



## DisneyDad0315

montreid said:


> Park reservation information up -- NO guarantees being offered.   Specifically says - get tickets and reservations theme park first before making hotel reservations.


I have a 2 bedroom reservation for a couple of days in May. I'm keeping it, even if I do not get Disneyland tickets. I'll enjoy Downtown Disney and the pool area. Hopefully I can get a theme park view


----------



## peppy20

With you all in sharing a bit of anger and frustration. My hopes of getting tickets are near 0. But the mindset it to go anyway and enjoy the resort, downtown Disney and the surrounding area. Might even check out knotts for the first time in 30 years. Hope we all have good luck getting the tickets we want/need.


----------



## boscoj

I really hope they have some type of theme park guarantees for VGC reservations!  Unlike normal hotel res that can be cancelled easily, it can get pretty messy for owners and their points if we have to cancel at the last minute due to unavailability at the parks......


----------



## DisneyDad0315

boscoj said:


> I really hope they have some type of theme park guarantees for VGC reservations!  Unlike normal hotel res that can be cancelled easily, it can get pretty messy for owners and their points if we have to cancel at the last minute due to unavailability at the parks......


I believe Disney announced today that a reservation at VGC does NOT guarantee a park ticket. I’m still going even if I don’t get park tickets.


----------



## montreid

DisneyDad0315 said:


> I believe Disney announced today that a reservation at VGC does NOT guarantee a park ticket. I’m still going even if I don’t get park tickets.


That's why all the uproar is the past page.  No theme park guarantee reservation for any Disney hotel/timeshare.  They specifically call is out on the blog - secure theme park ticket and reservation BEFORE making hotel arrangements.


----------



## KPeterso

montreid said:


> That's why all the uproar is the past page.  No theme park guarantee reservation for any Disney hotel/timeshare.  They specifically call is out on the blog - secure theme park ticket and reservation BEFORE making hotel arrangements.



That statement is the part that I take biggest issue with. It is just not how it works for DVC. We book 7-11 months out for the most part.


----------



## wbl2745

Although off topic, you still can't make reservations at VGC. Have they completely messed this up?


----------



## Mathmagicland

With the WDW reopening, they had separate buckets of tickets for hotel guests aside from APs & the rest of the ticket holders.  Don’t understand why that is not happening here.  I can only guess it might be related to the SWGE opening when some people were selling spots on hotel reservations to those who had no intention of staying there & no connection to the reservation holder....padding room reservation occupants with many more than actually stayed over.


----------



## upritbass

The announcement doesn’t set anything in stone, so there is still time for them to make changes. Just like they did for food, shopping and delivery at GC. As of yesterday, they announced that there will be some food and shopping available in the hotel and that shopping purchases can be delivered to your room.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

As I mentioned earlier, I emailed Disney Parks and DVC yesterday, and I just had a very nice follow up call with DVC. I think it would definitely help if they heard from some other concerned VGC owners as well--especially anyone potentially impacted by a trip in the next 60-90 days. So send those emails!  

I'm going to post in the speculation thread as well as i think I saw some people with upcoming reservations over there. Specifically, I asked for a special bucket for DVC and that the reservation calendar be extended far beyond 60 days to accommodate owners who own a very inflexible product (this is what WDW does and I reiterated that it was wrong to have different rules for the West Coast just because we are a small group).


----------



## AZMermaid

I sent an email today too. I said I’d like the ability to reserve our park tickets at the time of reservation and didn’t necessarily need the year plus allowed at WDW. But to wait till 60 days out and not get it, puts my points in jeopardy if I’m past the banking deadline. We know how hard it is to get VGC so simply rebooking for later is not an option. I stressed that a resort only stay is fun sometimes, but let’s face it, we bought DVC to go to the parks. I’m going late May (resort only, AZ resident with expiring points) and September- hoping for parks.


----------



## montreid

Sent email yesterday to DVC too.  They do listen  -- at least read the emails.     We are a specific captured audience who clearly love the Disney product to spend such dollars.  And usually pretty good PR ambassadors when the mouse does it right.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

AZMermaid said:


> I sent an email today too. I said I’d like the ability to reserve our park tickets at the time of reservation and didn’t necessarily need the year plus allowed at WDW. But to wait till 60 days out and not get it, puts my points in jeopardy if I’m past the banking deadline. We know how hard it is to get VGC so simply rebooking for later is not an option. I stressed that a resort only stay is fun sometimes, but let’s face it, we bought DVC to go to the parks. I’m going late May (resort only, AZ resident with expiring points) and September- hoping for parks.





montreid said:


> Sent email yesterday to DVC too.  They do listen  -- at least read the emails.     We are a specific captured audience who clearly love the Disney product to spend such dollars.  And usually pretty good PR ambassadors when the mouse does it right.


Awesome. I really did get the feeling they are listening and aware of the issue-especially given the uniqueness of VGC. It's not easy to change reservations even 10 months ahead. I hope it all helps!


----------



## RoseGold

OMG.  This explains how I got all my July dates at VGC.  I must have a black hole reservation!  Well, I’ll gladly take a rebooking at beach club.


----------



## DL1WDW2

I thought there was one upper level from the DVC GC that walked down the hall to actually enter the GC Resort . So maybe they can utilize those rooms to figure out the overbooking problem., assuming the main lobby will still be open for guest access upon check in, etc.... I love Grand and don’t want anybody to be disappointed upon grand re-open! 
Good luck


----------



## montreid

DL1WDW2 said:


> I thought there was one upper level from the DVC GC that walked down the hall to actually enter the GC Resort . So maybe they can utilize those rooms to figure out the overbooking problem., assuming the main lobby will still be open for guest access upon check in, etc.... I love Grand and don’t want anybody to be disappointed upon grand re-open!
> Good luck


x240-x260 are all along the same wing and can accompany studio level relatively easily.   For studios VGC has options with GCH.  It's the 1BR and 2BR that'll have more issues cause those are only the corners and high value rooms.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> As I mentioned earlier, I emailed Disney Parks and DVC yesterday, and I just had a very nice follow up call with DVC. I think it would definitely help if they heard from some other concerned VGC owners as well--especially anyone potentially impacted by a trip in the next 60-90 days. So send those emails!
> 
> I'm going to post in the speculation thread as well as i think I saw some people with upcoming reservations over there. Specifically, I asked for a special bucket for DVC and that the reservation calendar be extended far beyond 60 days to accommodate owners who own a very inflexible product (this is what WDW does and I reiterated that it was wrong to have different rules for the West Coast just because we are a small group).



Isn't the park still restricted to CA residents?  So even if it is opened for you (and them) it doesn't help the VGC owner who is not a CA resident.  

I wrote to DVC several weeks ago about the ending of the exception to points in holding that coincides almost to the day that VGC opens.  With that too VGC owners do not get the benefit that has been given to WDW or all other DVC resort stays.  I did get a response that they were looking into it.  At a minimum it would assist non-CA residents to hold on in the hopes that CA revises restrictions or doesn't go backwards.


----------



## montreid

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Isn't the park still restricted to CA residents?  So even if it is opened for you (and them) it doesn't help the VGC owner who is not a CA resident.
> 
> I wrote to DVC several weeks ago about the ending of the exception to points in holding that coincides almost to the day that VGC opens.  With that too VGC owners do not get the benefit that has been given to WDW or all other DVC resort stays.  I did get a response that they were looking into it.  At a minimum it would assist non-CA residents to hold on in the hopes that CA revises restrictions or doesn't go backwards.


True -  there's things DVC+DLR can do within their powers.   the Cali restriction isn't one of them     I do believe and hope Disney will see the value of taking care of their most dollar spending folk (on-site stay people).


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Isn't the park still restricted to CA residents?  So even if it is opened for you (and them) it doesn't help the VGC owner who is not a CA resident.
> 
> I wrote to DVC several weeks ago about the ending of the exception to points in holding that coincides almost to the day that VGC opens.  With that too VGC owners do not get the benefit that has been given to WDW or all other DVC resort stays.  I did get a response that they were looking into it.  At a minimum it would assist non-CA residents to hold on in the hopes that CA revises restrictions or doesn't go backwards.


I totally agree about the lack of benefits to the VGC owners and I definitely mentioned that in my email. Funny enough, the person I spoke to volunteered that a very large percent of the VGC owners are CA residents. I suspect this has part to do with it, but I believe the speculation is that the restriction won't last long. But the out of state VGC owner definitely has double the argument. I suspect they will deal with it on a case-by-case basis. That's the impression I got.


----------



## KPeterso

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> As I mentioned earlier, I emailed Disney Parks and DVC yesterday, and I just had a very nice follow up call with DVC. I think it would definitely help if they heard from some other concerned VGC owners as well--especially anyone potentially impacted by a trip in the next 60-90 days. So send those emails!
> 
> I'm going to post in the speculation thread as well as i think I saw some people with upcoming reservations over there. Specifically, I asked for a special bucket for DVC and that the reservation calendar be extended far beyond 60 days to accommodate owners who own a very inflexible product (this is what WDW does and I reiterated that it was wrong to have different rules for the West Coast just because we are a small group).



Thanks for the update. I emailed 2 days ago and am now playing phone tag with someone from the Member Relations team about my email and concerns. I missed her call and when I called her back, I got her voice mail. Hopefully, I will be able to catch her today as her voice mail says she works M-Th, so she would not be there tomorrow.


----------



## KPeterso

KPeterso said:


> Thanks for the update. I emailed 2 days ago and am now playing phone tag with someone from the Member Relations team about my email and concerns. I missed her call and when I called her back, I got her voice mail. Hopefully, I will be able to catch her today as her voice mail says she works M-Th, so she would not be there tomorrow.



I was able to connect with someone in the Member Relations team a little bit ago. She was very nice and I explained my various concerns related to the booking of VGC and the ticket/theme park reservation issue. She understood and said most of her magic that she has to help these situations has been taken away right now. But she would be escalating this to the Sr VP (I assume that is Terri Schultz) as well as the Disneyland side. And like the other poster, she did say that they want to hear about these sorts of things and that they don't know about issues unless members tell them about it.

I also mentioned I need to call Member Services about something but was waiting for hold times to drop down a bit. She was willing to look and fix, but since it is VGC, she can't right now with it completely paused. No ETA on it getting fixed though. I just need to reallocate points (move banked VGC to a VGC reservation using current points, so not a big deal) so I can call. She did say that Member Services is recalling people and hiring more to get the phone line hold times down, so I guess that was a positive too.


----------



## CarolynFH

KPeterso said:


> She did say that Member Services is recalling people and hiring more to get the phone line hold times down, so I guess that was a positive too.


Hooray! Long overdue!


----------



## SeaDis

KPeterso said:


> I also mentioned I need to call Member Services about something but was waiting for hold times to drop down a bit. She was willing to look and fix, but since it is VGC, she can't right now with it completely paused. No ETA on it getting fixed though. I just need to reallocate points (move banked VGC to a VGC reservation using current points, so not a big deal) so I can call. She did say that Member Services is recalling people and hiring more to get the phone line hold times down, so I guess that was a positive too.


Thanks for the update!  It's getting a little concerning (silly) there is no update posted on why VGC is paused right now.  Especially when they are overwhelmed by phone calls.  Pushing out information/explanation would be way more efficient.


----------



## AZMermaid

“While we cannot guarantee park access / tickets due to severely limited capacity as mandated by the state of California, DVC Members staying at DLR were accounted for in how tickets will be distributed. My best advice is to be diligent in making your park reservations as another part of your vacation planning process. We are hopeful and optimistic that capacity in the parks will grow quickly over time and this will become a limited or non-issue soon. We also will likely extend the advanced booking window as California allows non-residents to visit our parks.”

This was the reply I got. Not exactly an answer, but the “how tickets are distributed” is interesting. It indicates to me there will be buckets of tickets like WDW... so assuming the hotel bucket is big enough to cover all the rooms, it might be stressful, but doable.


----------



## montreid

well that's encouraging -- maybe buckets.  it would make sense.  Would be great to see an early option like 4/12 for those with reservations AND the buckets.  Buckets will do though!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

AZMermaid said:


> “While we cannot guarantee park access / tickets due to severely limited capacity as mandated by the state of California, DVC Members staying at DLR were accounted for in how tickets will be distributed. My best advice is to be diligent in making your park reservations as another part of your vacation planning process. We are hopeful and optimistic that capacity in the parks will grow quickly over time and this will become a limited or non-issue soon. We also will likely extend the advanced booking window as California allows non-residents to visit our parks.”
> 
> This was the reply I got. Not exactly an answer, but the “how tickets are distributed” is interesting. It indicates to me there will be buckets of tickets like WDW... so assuming the hotel bucket is big enough to cover all the rooms, it might be stressful, but doable.


Very interesting and that does sound much more positive than has been suggested by the information released so far. Thanks so much for posting. I'll be crossing my fingers!


----------



## Drewmama

Will all the pools be open at Grand Cal when the reopen? We'll be there Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## SeaDis

Drewmama said:


> Will all the pools be open at Grand Cal when the reopen? We'll be there Memorial Day weekend.


*Resort Hotel Amenities & Recreation*

While certain amenities and recreational activities have been modified based on physical distancing and health guidelines, rest assured you’ll still find magic at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa—plus many of the things you’ve come to love, including close proximity to the theme parks, access to delightfully themed pools, impeccable Guest service and much more.

*Pools*

Pools and whirlpools/spas may operate with reduced hours. Please confirm hours of operation with the Front Desk.
Pools and whirlpools/spas will operate with reduced capacity to allow for physical distancing. Face covers required unless swimming in the water.
Poolside cabanas will be available for an additional fee.
Poolside activities, including pool parties and waterslides, will not be available.
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/experience-updates/hotels/


----------



## ValW

Just received a call from Member Services regarding my VGC booking in October.  The message said something about overbooking. I had booked 5 nights a while ago.  I booked a separate 1-night reservation during the "blip".  On the phone with them now to find out what's going on.


----------



## niroc

I was able to book a 2 BR villa at the end of July when all the reservations were "open" for that brief time.  I got a call from member services tonight saying that there is an overbooking issue and they are willing to transfer my reservation to a 2 bedroom suite at the GC instead of the Villas, but no kitchen, no washer/dryer, etc.  I see no benefit to switch.  I have the option not to switch,  but there is no guarantee that there will be a villa opening when we arrive in which case they would transfer us to a suite anyway.  What would you do?  Switch to a suite or stay put with the villa reservation and see what happens?


----------



## ValW

niroc said:


> I was able to book a 2 BR villa at the end of July when all the reservations were "open" for that brief time.  I got a call from member services tonight saying that there is an overbooking issue and they are willing to transfer my reservation to a 2 bedroom suite at the GC instead of the Villas, but no kitchen, no washer/dryer, etc.  I see no benefit to switch.  I have the option not to switch,  but there is no guarantee that there will be a villa opening when we arrive in which case they would transfer us to a suite anyway.  What would you do?  Switch to a suite or stay put with the villa reservation and see what happens?



So, my 1-night booked during the glitch was overbooked and they offered to move me to the hotel.  I just cancelled that night as I didn't really need it and my 5-night is still good.  However, if I was in your position, I would probably take the 2-bedroom suite.  I would hate to chance going and not having a nice room.

Edited to add: Basically, you will be waitlisted and if an opening doesn’t happen you will be moved to the hotel - maybe a 2-bedroom suite, maybe not.


----------



## Drewmama

niroc said:


> I was able to book a 2 BR villa at the end of July when all the reservations were "open" for that brief time.  I got a call from member services tonight saying that there is an overbooking issue and they are willing to transfer my reservation to a 2 bedroom suite at the GC instead of the Villas, but no kitchen, no washer/dryer, etc.  I see no benefit to switch.  I have the option not to switch,  but there is no guarantee that there will be a villa opening when we arrive in which case they would transfer us to a suite anyway.  What would you do?  Switch to a suite or stay put with the villa reservation and see what happens?


I would wait to see what happens if you really want the 2 bd villa.  But if they have to move you, maybe they can give you some pixie dust for the hassle of not having a kitchen and washer/dryer.


----------



## niroc

Drewmama said:


> I would wait to see what happens if you really want the 2 bd villa.  But if they have to move you, maybe they can give you some pixie dust for the hassle of not having a kitchen and washer/dryer.



I asked that question.  No pixie dust, they are "allowing" us to use the hotel's laundry room for free.  That is not a deal-breaker but the washer and dryer is a nice perk especially since there isn't mousekeeping every day.  I am assuming if we stay on the hotel side then mousekeeping would be a daily service, but I did forget to ask that.  I have stayed at the GC several times before and I love it, I never stayed in the villas though.  I am an East Coast person so I stayed at most of the resorts and I love the villas.  Not sure what to do, a tough call.


----------



## niroc

ValW said:


> So, my 1-night booked during the glitch was overbooked and they offered to move me to the hotel.  I just cancelled that night as I didn't really need it and my 5-night is still good.  However, if I was in your position, I would probably take the 2-bedroom suite.  I would hate to chance going and not having a nice room.
> 
> Edited to add: Basically, you will be waitlisted and if an opening doesn’t happen you will be moved to the hotel - maybe a 2-bedroom suite, maybe not.


According to member services if I am waitlisted and it doesn't come through I would automatically get a suite.


----------



## SeaDis

ValW said:


> Just received a call from Member Services regarding my VGC booking in October.  The message said something about overbooking. I had booked 5 nights a while ago.  I booked a separate 1-night reservation during the "blip".  On the phone with them now to find out what's going on.


Thanks for the update.  So it's confirmed about the glitch.  My goodness, I can't imagine the workload they have with everything else going on.  Self-inflicted...ouch


----------



## NHLFAN

We had a studio booked at VGC and they called tonight and offered us a standard room at GC instead. We end up just having them cancel the reservation as they were unable to upgrade us or change to another week that we had wanted. Not feeling that great about Disney tonight ....


----------



## Drewmama

NHLFAN said:


> We had a studio booked at VGC and they called tonight and offered us a standard room at GC instead. We end up just having them cancel the reservation as they were unable to upgrade us or change to another week that we had wanted. Not feeling that great about Disney tonight ....


When was your stay booked for and when did you make it? I'm getting worried about my reservation.


----------



## Evita_W

niroc said:


> I was able to book a 2 BR villa at the end of July when all the reservations were "open" for that brief time.  I got a call from member services tonight saying that there is an overbooking issue and they are willing to transfer my reservation to a 2 bedroom suite at the GC instead of the Villas, but no kitchen, no washer/dryer, etc.  I see no benefit to switch.  I have the option not to switch,  but there is no guarantee that there will be a villa opening when we arrive in which case they would transfer us to a suite anyway.  What would you do?  Switch to a suite or stay put with the villa reservation and see what happens?


I would ask them for a room credit or something to compensate for the lack of kitchen, washer/dryer, etc. As the lack of these items will cause you to spend extra money and you are doing them a favor to voluntarily switch and not wait.

I would also ask that they provide free tokens for the laundry room.


----------



## RoseGold

The bookings were over a week ago!  Why weren't they calling earlier?

This is going to be a fun call...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RoseGold said:


> The bookings were over a week ago!  Why weren't they calling earlier?
> 
> This is going to be a fun call...



They probably had to first decide what they were going to do - cancel or provide other options and then negotiate with the the Disneyland hotels for rooms and with the rooms involving what sounds like several months that probably took a bit of time.


----------



## JETSDAD

I'm on hold right now returning their call....we'll see how this goes.  To be honest, I'll be happy if they just throw a gift card at me to cancel. I assumed there was a glitch when I made the reservation.


----------



## RoseGold

I won’t be happy with a gift card.  I put 350 points into this and canceled beach club.  Well, I guess it depends on the gift card.


----------



## JETSDAD

RoseGold said:


> I won’t be happy with a gift card.  I put 350 points into this and canceled beach club.  Well, I guess it depends on the gift card.


I figured it was a glitch and have a bunch of extra points that I'll probably have to rent next UY so grabbed a few nights. Only options are switching to hotel or cancelling so I'll likely end up just cancelling. Taking a few days to decide.


----------



## JETSDAD

Someone posted on FB that if you take the hotel booking then they're converting the points to reservation points. That's all well and good unless you have to cancel.


----------



## starry_solo

niroc said:


> I was able to book a 2 BR villa at the end of July when all the reservations were "open" for that brief time.  I got a call from member services tonight saying that there is an overbooking issue and they are willing to transfer my reservation to a 2 bedroom suite at the GC instead of the Villas, but no kitchen, no washer/dryer, etc.  I see no benefit to switch.  I have the option not to switch,  but there is no guarantee that there will be a villa opening when we arrive in which case they would transfer us to a suite anyway.  What would you do?  Switch to a suite or stay put with the villa reservation and see what happens?



since there were no actual VGC rooms available, wait to show up and see what happens.


----------



## JETSDAD

So they're just cancelling the rooms now whether you make a decision or not. Then they've got a list of people who have stays that can be booked on the hotel side as replacements.  Those are booked as reservation points. I'm waiting to hear how long I have to make that decision.

ETA, I was told they are just cancelling the reservations and automatically converting to reservation points to book on the hotel side unless you cancel altogether.


----------



## Evita_W

JETSDAD said:


> So they're just cancelling the rooms now whether you make a decision or not. Then they've got a list of people who have stays that can be booked on the hotel side as replacements.  Those are booked as reservation points. I'm waiting to hear how long I have to make that decision.
> 
> ETA, I was told they are just cancelling the reservations and automatically converting to reservation points to book on the hotel side unless you cancel altogether.


Umm, no, they don't get to just automatically convert to reservation points and I would be livid if they did since it is thier mess up.


----------



## starry_solo

JETSDAD said:


> So they're just cancelling the rooms now whether you make a decision or not. Then they've got a list of people who have stays that can be booked on the hotel side as replacements.  Those are booked as reservation points. I'm waiting to hear how long I have to make that decision.
> 
> ETA, I was told they are just cancelling the reservations and automatically converting to reservation points to book on the hotel side unless you cancel altogether.



i can’t see them doing that. They are probably canceling reservations at this point without doing anything other than an email saying your reservation was booked when there was no availability...


----------



## JETSDAD

Evita_W said:


> Umm, no, they don't get to just automatically convert to reservation points and I would be livid if they did since it is thier mess up.


That's what I was told. They aren't telling most people that if they accept the hotel room then it's actually being made on reservation points. The CM that I asked said they weren't being booked as reservation points until I said that I had read otherwise....after speaking with a supervisor she came back and said that they would in fact become reservation points.  

My reservation was cancelled and I asked how long I had to decide whether or not I'd like to accept the hotel room...she said that within the next couple of days they are automatically being converted to hotel reservations on reservation points if we don't agree to cancel by then. If we then cancel after being converted to hotel rooms they are returned as reservation points.


----------



## JETSDAD

starry_solo said:


> i can’t see them doing that. They are probably canceling reservations at this point without doing anything other than an email saying your reservation was booked when there was no availability...


They're calling everyone and giving the option to cancel or take a hotel room. I've seen post where people were told they had to decide right then...I said I'd call back and was told that was fine but then they cancelled the studio I had booked.  When I called back the CM was trying to find my dates on a list that they have for rooms needing to be booked on the hotel side (my reservation was on that list).


----------



## LAX

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They probably had to first decide what they were going to do - cancel or provide other options and *then negotiate with the the Disneyland hotels for rooms* and with the rooms involving what sounds like several months that probably took a bit of time.



Even at a discount, the "cost" of a hotel room is probably more than an equivalent size villa. Who is going to end up paying for the extra "costs" of those rooms?

LAX


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LAX said:


> Even at a discount, the "cost" of a hotel room is probably more than an equivalent size villa. Who is going to end up paying for the extra "costs" of those rooms?
> 
> LAX



I would _hope_ that it's the DVC property management and not the association.   I don't know what if any restrictions the hotels are under so maybe they threw DVC a bone especially since the current DLR lead is the old DVC VP.


----------



## dragonflymom

I too was wondering how the hotel rooms and gift cards would be paid for...worried that it would mean increased dues for VGC owners!


----------



## upritbass

LAX said:


> Even at a discount, the "cost" of a hotel room is probably more than an equivalent size villa. Who is going to end up paying for the extra "costs" of those rooms?


Nobody. DVC and Disney Hotels are different groups, so the accountants will get together, figure out the conversion factor between Villas and hotel rooms, and presto!change-o! everything balances out. But ... once you choose the hotel option, your points can't be put back into DVC if you decide to cancel the reservation.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

upritbass said:


> Nobody. DVC and Disney Hotels are different groups, so the accountants will get together, figure out the conversion factor between Villas and hotel rooms, and presto!change-o! everything balances out. But ... once you choose the hotel option, your points can't be put back into DVC if you decide to cancel the reservation.



Agreed.  I realized I did not specify that I was referencing DVC management covering any *higher *costs that Disney hotels felt they needed for the rooms beyond exchanging for points required for the VGC villas themselves.  @LAX is correct that normally those exchanges would require more points than the Villa rooms.


----------



## montreid

Interesting thought process.   So reservation points aren't too bad though, right?  So far studio reservations made and converted to hotel points and you cancel -- those points remain and availability on the GCH side for rooms are a lot more readily available than VGC studios.     

The compromise isn't bad and still allows flexibility upon cancellation.  What's missing here aside the loss of some villa benefit for 1BR and larger folk --- studio reservations --- not so bad?


----------



## AZMermaid

Usually a Grand Cal room using reservation points is many more points than a studio. In 2020, Summer weekend is 69 points for standard view hotel room vs 24-32 for a studio, depending on early vs late summer. The seasons don't match up exactly and I couldnt find the chart for 2021. So presumably, you’re getting a “deal” currently, but if you need to cancel, it’ll cost you twice as many points to rebook.


----------



## montreid

AZMermaid said:


> Usually a Grand Cal room using reservation points is many more points than a studio. In 2020, Summer weekend is 69 points for standard view hotel room vs 24-32 for a studio, depending on early vs late summer. The seasons don't match up exactly and I couldnt find the chart for 2021. So presumably, you’re getting a “deal” currently, but if you need to cancel, it’ll cost you twice as many points to rebook.


The way I would see it happen once the conversion happens, the reservation points bump to whatever the value for the hotel room is; say the 69points.  So cancel or moving the reservation AFTER the conversion will remain the 69 points. -- not 32 DVC vacation points. 

I doubt the reservation system is robust enough to discount a room reservation points and hold it there.  The conversion will happen at the switch.  My thinking is future changes simply stay on the hotel reservation side with the appropriate reservation point currency to KIS for the future Hotel side CM.   -- all assumptions though!!!

So have to make decisions on what to do on several bookings --- Still wondering openly why hotel/DVC reservations aren't given theme park reservation priorities.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

montreid said:


> The way I would see it happen* once the conversion happens, the reservation points bump to whatever the value for the hotel room is; say the 69points.*  So cancel or moving the reservation AFTER the conversion will remain the 69 points. -- not 32 DVC vacation points.
> 
> I doubt the reservation system is robust enough to discount a room reservation points and hold it there.  The conversion will happen at the switch.  My thinking is future changes simply stay on the hotel reservation side with the appropriate reservation point currency to KIS for the future Hotel side CM.   -- all assumptions though!!!
> 
> So have to make decisions on what to do on several bookings --- Still wondering openly why hotel/DVC reservations aren't given theme park reservation priorities.



I very much doubt that is what is happening,  So once you accept the hotel room and the points are converted to reservation points and then if you decided to cancel you would need to use more points if you rebooked for a different time.  It's almost certainly a one time discounted "rate" on the hotel rooms for those who booked during the time they had incorrect inventory loaded.


----------



## RoseGold

montreid said:


> So have to make decisions on what to do on several bookings --- Still wondering openly why hotel/DVC reservations aren't given theme park reservation priorities.



Maybe the tickets will fix this problem for them. If your party can't get tickets, you will cancel your overbooked 2BR?  Problem solved!

That's the only explanation I have as to why no one has picked up a phone on a 70 point/night reservation in July.


----------



## vacay77

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> As I mentioned earlier, I emailed Disney Parks and DVC yesterday, and I just had a very nice follow up call with DVC. I think it would definitely help if they heard from some other concerned VGC owners as well--especially anyone potentially impacted by a trip in the next 60-90 days. So send those emails!
> 
> I'm going to post in the speculation thread as well as i think I saw some people with upcoming reservations over there. Specifically, I asked for a special bucket for DVC and that the reservation calendar be extended far beyond 60 days to accommodate owners who own a very inflexible product (this is what WDW does and I reiterated that it was wrong to have different rules for the West Coast just because we are a small group).



I emailed a week or so ago, and I didn't get anywhere - not even free Mickey bars, lol.  But I'm not a CA resident.  We had a stay booked at VGC booked for the end of May.  Then they announced that the parks are only going to be open for CA residents.  I was frustrated even then, so I can completely understand your frustration if you are a CA resident and it doesn't guarantee admission into the theme parks.  I decided to just cancel our reservation and we are going to the Aulani instead.  But I couldn't even cancel our reservation due to the whole snafu going on right now with overbooking.


----------



## vacay77

AZMermaid said:


> “While we cannot guarantee park access / tickets due to severely limited capacity as mandated by the state of California, DVC Members staying at DLR were accounted for in how tickets will be distributed. My best advice is to be diligent in making your park reservations as another part of your vacation planning process. We are hopeful and optimistic that capacity in the parks will grow quickly over time and this will become a limited or non-issue soon. We also will likely extend the advanced booking window as California allows non-residents to visit our parks.”
> 
> This was the reply I got. Not exactly an answer, but the “how tickets are distributed” is interesting. It indicates to me there will be buckets of tickets like WDW... so assuming the hotel bucket is big enough to cover all the rooms, it might be stressful, but doable.



What does the bucket of tickets refer to?  I'm relatively new to all this.....


----------



## Mathmagicland

vacay77 said:


> What does the bucket of tickets refer to?  I'm relatively new to all this.....


In Florida when WDW reopened, there were three reservation buckets - APs, WDW hotel guests, and the rest.  CA does not have a reservation bucket for hotel guests.


----------



## Drewmama

Is there anywhere online I can see prices and make reservations for pool cabanas?


----------



## Nonsuch

Drewmama said:


> Is there anywhere online I can see prices and make reservations for pool cabanas?


I have not seen official prices posted online, and you must call the hotel to book.

Some information I previously posted:


> I paid $350 for a full day in June 2018.
> 
> Some cabana details:
> 
> A fruit tray and a few bottled waters are included, but other food and drinks are extra.
> A server is dedicated to the 6 cabanas
> Capacity is 8 guests inside the cabana
> Outside the cabana is a patio table with 5 chairs and 2 loungers and 2 umbrellas
> There is a small fridge, a TV and ceiling fan


----------



## vacay77

Mathmagicland said:


> In Florida when WDW reopened, there were three reservation buckets - APs, WDW hotel guests, and the rest.  CA does not have a reservation bucket for hotel guests.



Thank you!


----------



## LAX

upritbass said:


> Nobody. DVC and Disney Hotels are different groups, so the accountants will get together, figure out the conversion factor between Villas and hotel rooms, and presto!change-o! everything balances out. But ... once you choose the hotel option, your points can't be put back into DVC if you decide to cancel the reservation.



I have been told many times that different units of Disney don't cut each other slacks. Thus, DVD/DVC just can't offer perks/discounts that are controlled by other units (ie: Parks). In order for DVD to offer its members perks such as a discount on park tickets/passes (or other things), it must negotiate with other units and they often costs "money." Since the hotel rooms are controlled by a different unit, I can't imagine them offering a DVD a sweetheart deal on those rooms if above is true. Thus my question on who is responsible for the differences. If there are any accounting tricks that DVD can use to fix this snafu, then it doesn't make any sense not to use the same tricks to offer deals/promos that can benefit different units of Disney.

LAX


----------



## guerrero5

Drewmama said:


> Is there anywhere online I can see prices and make reservations for pool cabanas?



I didn’t find any when I looked yesterday, so I called and was given the price of $318 for a half day (4 hour window) and $369 for a full day (9:30-6pm).


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

vacay77 said:


> I emailed a week or so ago, and I didn't get anywhere - not even free Mickey bars, lol.  But I'm not a CA resident.  We had a stay booked at VGC booked for the end of May.  Then they announced that the parks are only going to be open for CA residents.  I was frustrated even then, so I can completely understand your frustration if you are a CA resident and it doesn't guarantee admission into the theme parks.  I decided to just cancel our reservation and we are going to the Aulani instead.  But I couldn't even cancel our reservation due to the whole snafu going on right now with overbooking.


Such a bummer all around. I'm sorry that your trip had to be cancelled--and that you didn't get anywhere with CS--but Aulani is definitely a great consolation prize, LOL! Hope you are able to get through soon. Aloha!!!


----------



## Evita_W

LAX said:


> I have been told many times that different units of Disney don't cut each other slacks. Thus, DVD/DVC just can't offer perks/discounts that are controlled by other units (ie: Parks). In order for DVD to offer its members perks such as a discount on park tickets/passes (or other things), it must negotiate with other units and they often costs "money." Since the hotel rooms are controlled by a different unit, I can't imagine them offering a DVD a sweetheart deal on those rooms if above is true. Thus my question on who is responsible for the differences. If there are any accounting tricks that DVD can use to fix this snafu, then it doesn't make any sense not to use the same tricks to offer deals/promos that can benefit different units of Disney.
> 
> LAX


I think a lot of the normal rules have gone out the window during times of COVID, so this may simply be able to be avoided right now.


----------



## azdvcer

First time poster, long-time DVCer, west coast based in Arizona..  this whole situation with VGC has my blood boiling.  My sympathy to all who have been affected and I thought I'd add to the list of grievances.

My experience thus far... we had a multi-night reservation in a 2 bedroom that we secured much earlier than the availability "glitch" on April 1.   On April 2, we noticed, like many others, that there was more availability than normal at VGC so we decided to move reservations around and dropped our 2 bedroom stay and thought we'd switch for a different week, only to find out that all bookings had been 'paused'.  This was also prior to the warning about VGC being paused.

Now, after 4 phone calls to member services, each with 1 hour+ waits, we are absolutely no where.  No answers, no help, no magic, and no reservations.  They won't restore what we had before even though they can see it right in front of them.  They have NO idea when it will be fixed.. and even though, while some had reported an ability to book at VGC if they "get the right member service rep", we've found that flat out refuse to do so.  We're sitting on so many points that will expire later this year...  I realize there are much bigger problems in the world, but DVC members pay a lot of dues and initial up front costs and trust that things like this won't happen or if they do, will be resolved quickly.  

Just imagine if all bookings at D World were 'paused'...  heads would roll..  DVC really showing it's 'east coast' bias here.


----------



## montreid

azdvcer said:


> First time poster, long-time DVCer, west coast based in Arizona..  this whole situation with VGC has my blood boiling.  My sympathy to all who have been affected and I thought I'd add to the list of grievances.
> 
> My experience thus far... we had a multi-night reservation in a 2 bedroom that we secured much earlier than the availability "glitch" on April 1.   On April 2, we noticed, like many others, that there was more availability than normal at VGC so we decided to move reservations around and dropped our 2 bedroom stay and thought we'd switch for a different week, only to find out that all bookings had been 'paused'.  This was also prior to the warning about VGC being paused.
> 
> Now, after 4 phone calls to member services, each with 1 hour+ waits, we are absolutely no where.  No answers, no help, no magic, and no reservations.  They won't restore what we had before even though they can see it right in front of them.  They have NO idea when it will be fixed.. and even though, while some had reported an ability to book at VGC if they "get the right member service rep", we've found that flat out refuse to do so.  We're sitting on so many points that will expire later this year...  I realize there are much bigger problems in the world, but DVC members pay a lot of dues and initial up front costs and trust that things like this won't happen or if they do, will be resolved quickly.
> 
> Just imagine if all bookings at D World were 'paused'...  heads would roll..  DVC really showing it's 'east coast' bias here.


If your expiring points are VGC specific, reach out them and they tend to work with you on case-by-case basis.
I have a return call pending with MS to talk about the overbook options -- have several memorial day and labor day bookings I think they will be wanting to move or cancel.


----------



## pepe3penelope

azdvcer said:


> First time poster, long-time DVCer, west coast based in Arizona..  this whole situation with VGC has my blood boiling.  My sympathy to all who have been affected and I thought I'd add to the list of grievances.
> 
> My experience thus far... we had a multi-night reservation in a 2 bedroom that we secured much earlier than the availability "glitch" on April 1.   On April 2, we noticed, like many others, that there was more availability than normal at VGC so we decided to move reservations around and dropped our 2 bedroom stay and thought we'd switch for a different week, only to find out that all bookings had been 'paused'.  This was also prior to the warning about VGC being paused.
> 
> Now, after 4 phone calls to member services, each with 1 hour+ waits, we are absolutely no where.  No answers, no help, no magic, and no reservations.  They won't restore what we had before even though they can see it right in front of them.  They have NO idea when it will be fixed.. and even though, while some had reported an ability to book at VGC if they "get the right member service rep", we've found that flat out refuse to do so.  We're sitting on so many points that will expire later this year...  I realize there are much bigger problems in the world, but DVC members pay a lot of dues and initial up front costs and trust that things like this won't happen or if they do, will be resolved quickly.
> 
> Just imagine if all bookings at D World were 'paused'...  heads would roll..  DVC really showing it's 'east coast' bias here.


That’s awful! Been reading about the many frustrations of some here and I can’t imagine the stress.

just wanna say that I’ve told DH many many times about how west coast is like the forgotten child compared to Orlando...more benefits for DVC members, more events, perks that we don’t get, etc.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

pepe3penelope said:


> That’s awful! Been reading about the many frustrations of some here and I can’t imagine the stress.
> 
> just wanna say that I’ve told DH many many times about how west coast is like the forgotten child compared to Orlando...more benefits for DVC members, more events, perks that we don’t get, etc.


I think it's going to shift quite a bit when the new DVC Tower opens.  VGC is so dinky (which I love) so bringing a big new all-DVC resort online should shake things up.  Certainly a lot of East Coasters interested in it.


----------



## azdvcer

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I think it's going to shift quite a bit when the new DVC Tower opens.  VGC is so dinky (which I love) so bringing a big new all-DVC resort online should shake things up.  Certainly a lot of East Coasters interested in it.


Sure, I'll take dinky any day!  Direct park access.. can't beat that!  I'm hoping the new DVC tower will spread things out more for Disneyland with DVC owners.. another fear though is now there will be even more competition for VGC at the 7-month window making it harder for spur of the moment trips.


----------



## upritbass

Got this email a short time ago:

​
​

​






​
Dear Disney Vacation Club Member,

We know that vacation planning is one of the most important and exciting aspects of your Membership because it means that soon you will be coming ‘home’. Our goal is always to provide our Members with the highest quality customer experience, including during that essential planning and booking process.

Due to multiple circumstances, we are experiencing higher than normal call volumes and some of you have shared your concerns when calling Member Services and experiencing extended wait times. Our Advisors continue to address many complex situations for our Members who have had their vacations interrupted by the pandemic, which often requires more time and limits the total number of Members we can speak to. This, combined with our Advisors continuing to work from home, has created unprecedented challenges for our teams.

Please know that we are working diligently to remedy this issue and recognize that we need to do better. We want to assure you that we are taking the necessary steps to help reduce call wait times, including hiring more Cast Members and investing in new phone systems that will enhance our customer service levels.

In the meantime while we are working as quickly as possible to improve the Member experience, we also wanted to share some online tools available at DisneyVacationClub.com that can help you resolve many of your planning and booking needs.

Members can make or modify Disney Vacation Club Resort reservations booked on points; change travel dates, resort and/or room type; add or remove secondary guests; create or deactivate a waitlist; or cancel a reservation at DisneyVacationClub.com.

Other online tools allow Members to:

Book reservations with transferred or one-time-use points;
Search for resort availability;
Request Disney’s Magical Express service (for Walt Disney World stays in 2021);
Make Walt Disney World dining reservations (within 60 days of arrival);
Bank vacation points;
Book RCI vacations; view point activity statements, point charts, vacation point calculators and more.

The website even offers online chats during Member Services operating hours with Cast Members who can update guest lists, cancel Disney Vacation Club or Walt Disney World Disney Collection reservations, deactivate waitlists, remove nights from Disney Vacation Club Resort reservations, review and bank points, request Disney’s Magical Express service (for Walt Disney World stays in 2021) and answer general questions.

While we always love hearing from and speaking to our Members, we do encourage you to take advantage of these timesaving online tools when possible. All of us at Disney Vacation Club thank you for your patience as we work towards welcoming you home soon.

Regards,

Disney Vacation Club


----------



## upritbass

azdvcer said:


> another fear though is now there will be even more competition for VGC at the 7-month window making it harder for spur of the moment trips.


Harder than nearly impossible? O-o-o-o-kaaaaay.


----------



## Evita_W

upritbass said:


> Harder than nearly impossible? O-o-o-o-kaaaaay.


Hey, we have booked 2 weeks in advance before and that was for a studio. We were shocked when we saw it though.

It is an advantage of living local.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Anyone have an update on when VGC might start booking again? It's been forever, and I need to change a reservation. I haven't tried to call ... yet.


----------



## SeaDis

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Anyone have an update on when VGC might start booking again? It's been forever, and I need to change a reservation. I haven't tried to call ... yet.


I have an email in 24+ hours ago to ask about a night I added on that might be an over-booking.  If it's not valid no problem, but I want to reclaim the points and book a different night before 7 months which is approaching fast.

At the end of the email I asked specifically if there's any guidance on when VGC will be "un-paused".  Fingers crossed for a reply.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

SeaDis said:


> I have an email in 24+ hours ago to ask about a night I added on that might be an over-booking.  If it's not valid no problem, but I want to reclaim the points and book a different night before 7 months which is approaching fast.
> 
> At the end of the email I asked specifically if there's any guidance on when VGC will be "un-paused".  Fingers crossed for a reply.


Definitely keep me posted. Thanks! I can't remember a resort ever being paused this long. I just went online to check and it is definitely still paused. Ugh.


----------



## montreid

they are still working through the logs.  I just got a hold of them yesterday evening and they said a lot still.  The main nights are the holiday weekends  Memorial, july 4th, labor day and candlelight.  (all which I had added onto existing for more family.   Canceled 1/2 of them as didn't want to have reservation points too much; but kept the other half knowing will be able to use them on the hotel side .


----------



## RoseGold

I still haven’t heard anything about my lockoff reservation.  This kind of delay is gross when we are talking about hundreds of points and families booking flights thinking they have a reservation.

And I canceled a week at Beach Club for this.  I’m bummed when Disney’s mistake will ruin my summer plans, and I’m disappointed in Disney’s whole response to this.  I hope they have a plan to make this right.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

RoseGold said:


> I still haven’t heard anything about my lockoff reservation.  This kind of delay is gross when we are talking about hundreds of points and families booking flights thinking they have a reservation.
> 
> And I canceled a week at Beach Club for this.  I’m bummed when Disney’s mistake will ruin my summer plans, and I’m disappointed in Disney’s whole response to this.  I hope they have a plan to make this right.


Was yours unavailable previous to the glitch?  Someone mentioned getting a call and they had a studio and a 2 bedroom booked during the glitch and only the studio was an issue.  Hopefully your 2 bedroom is fine.  But yes not knowing for sure and it taking so long for them to resolve it - nerve wracking with so many plans/lives/flights potentially impacted.


----------



## RoseGold

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Was yours unavailable previous to the glitch?  Someone mentioned getting a call and they had a studio and a 2 bedroom booked during the glitch and only the studio was an issue.  Hopefully your 2 bedroom is fine.  But yes not knowing for sure and it taking so long for them to resolve it - nerve wracking with so many plans/lives/flights potentially impacted.



Mine was booked April Fools with the wide open inventory.  I don’t keep up with VCG, so I figured maybe it had just opened for booking.

But yea, I knew a lock off in July was a good find.  It’s why I put so many points on it, as a bucket list trip.  I had to make in multiple reservations because I was moving points around to put them all on this.


----------



## pepe3penelope

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I think it's going to shift quite a bit when the new DVC Tower opens.  VGC is so dinky (which I love) so bringing a big new all-DVC resort online should shake things up.  Certainly a lot of East Coasters interested in it.


 I can’t wait til the new DL DVC tower opens, especially with the limited supply now.  VGC isn’t our home resort even though we are locals. So stressful trying to book at the 7 month mark!


----------



## Evita_W

montreid said:


> they are still working through the logs.  I just got a hold of them yesterday evening and they said a lot still.  The main nights are the holiday weekends  Memorial, july 4th, labor day and candlelight.  (all which I had added onto existing for more family.   Canceled 1/2 of them as didn't want to have reservation points too much; but kept the other half knowing will be able to use them on the hotel side .


The others all make sense, but Candlelight? I don't see how Disneyland will be able to hold such an event this year, at least not during a time frame the park is open to the public.


----------



## upritbass

Evita_W said:


> The others all make sense, but Candlelight? I don't see how Disneyland will be able to hold such an event this year, at least not during a time frame the park is open to the public.


That doesn't stop people from hoping. The studios were gone within hours of the 11-month window opening.


----------



## AulaniNutz

Tried chat to get an update when we can book VGC.  Here is their answer:

"I do apologize. There is a challenge booking The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa at this time and it has not been resolved. Our IT team is working to resolve the challenge, but we do not have an ETA as to when it will be resolved."

And we wait...


----------



## SeaDis

AulaniNutz said:


> Tried chat to get an update when we can book VGC.  Here is their answer:
> 
> "I do apologize. There is a challenge booking The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa at this time and it has not been resolved. Our IT team is working to resolve the challenge, but we do not have an ETA as to when it will be resolved."
> 
> And we wait...


Wow, thanks for posting.  I haven't seen chat available for a while and still not showing for me now.  Any tricks to connecting with chat?  Or do you think you just caught them when available?


----------



## AulaniNutz

SeaDis said:


> Wow, thanks for posting.  I haven't seen chat available for a while and still not showing for me now.  Any tricks to connecting with chat?  Or do you think you just caught them when available?


I think I just got lucky.  It just happened to be there this morning  - now it's gone...

 And as for the answer they gave, it was immediate, almost as if they have a menu item to just paste this in the chat window...   Or maybe it was just a bot....


----------



## RoseGold

AulaniNutz said:


> And as for the answer they gave, it was immediate, almost as if they have a menu item to just paste this in the chat window...   Or maybe it was just a bot....



The only thing I’ve ever gotten chat to do is change primary guest and combine reservations.  These took a minute, so it must have been a human.  If they knew how to do these OBVIOUS tasks by bot, we wouldn’t need chat and calls.

When I asked to combine my VGC, they said they “put in a request” and didn’t even warn me about the VGC issues.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Got the same response calling in just now (I didn't call to ask about that but of course since I had them on the line...).  The had no idea on when the pause will end.  FYI the hold system hung up on me at 30 mins the first call and 5 mins the second call and finally got a human at 40 mins into the third call (which is nothing compared to the hours people were experience recently).  But yes... I'm glad they are updating their phone system if that's really the case cuz... yeah.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

UNPAUSED!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> UNPAUSED!!!



Well honestly that's ****ty to owners if they didn't notify them first.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It's also messed up because it's showing accessible when you haven't selected it.  Or at least it is for me.


----------



## franandaj

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> UNPAUSED!!!



Thank you so much!  I just grabbed May 12-13!


----------



## AulaniNutz

You step away for one hour.... and you lose! ;-(   back to waitlist and stalking...


----------



## dragonflymom

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well honestly that's ****ty to owners if they didn't notify them first.


Yup, I wanted to grab Nov. 11 - 14 a week ago before the 7-month window opens for non-VGC owners, so I have been checking every day since and Nov. 12 - 14 were still showing availability last night.  Well, with the system now unpaused, those dates are surprise, surprise, completely gone!  I wish they would have given VGC owners some advance notice before non-owners swoop in.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dragonflymom said:


> Yup, I wanted to grab Nov. 11 - 14 a week ago before the 7-month window opens for non-VGC owners, so I have been checking every day since and Nov. 12 - 14 were still showing availability last night.  Well, with the system now unpaused, those dates are surprise, surprise, completely gone!  I wish they would have given VGC owners some advance notice before non-owners swoop in.



It really would have been the appropriate thing to do as they effectively took away a couple of weeks of the 11 month booking window from owners.


----------



## montreid

Yeah; everything wiped out already.   Been concentrating on the DL forum helping out when I could.       Got out Memorial day tickets set and was looking to book anohter set in June; but thinking that dropping $1k each stay without passes is going to hurt.   Have to rethink my strategy for the summer and wonder how to do this most economically and just rent out my VGC days while doing daytrips since compressed 9a-9p hours anyways.


----------



## Evita_W

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well honestly that's ****ty to owners if they didn't notify them first.


I can promise you, they didn't notify us.


----------



## LAX

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well honestly that's ****ty to owners if they didn't notify them first.



That sounds about right for current DVC management.

LAX


----------



## RoseGold

I wasn't able to get to Member Services on Friday. I sent two emails asking for my Beach Club back if they double booked me.

This whole situation has been really frustrating. At this point, there are camp reservations and flights and travel plans involved, and no one can be bothered to pick up the phone for THEIR mistake.


----------



## vacay77

RoseGold said:


> I wasn't able to get to Member Services on Friday. I sent two emails asking for my Beach Club back if they double booked me.
> 
> This whole situation has been really frustrating. At this point, there are camp reservations and flights and travel plans involved, and no one can be bothered to pick up the phone for THEIR mistake.



Have you sent an email to Terri Schultz?  I sent an email to her and received a call from someone at Member Services the following day.  Evidently they have a separate phone number - one that doesn't require members to be on hold forever.  I'd try that route if you haven't already.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RoseGold said:


> I wasn't able to get to Member Services on Friday. I sent two emails asking for my Beach Club back if they double booked me.
> 
> This whole situation has been really frustrating. At this point, there are camp reservations and flights and travel plans involved, and no one can be bothered to pick up the phone for THEIR mistake.



I'm also still unhappy that they haven't made any exceptions to continue at least the non -holding cancellation period that was given to all other resorts.  There are state restrictions being imposed up on DL that we have no control over nor idea when they will change.  I wouldn't mind keeping my June reservations to see how it goes but instead I'll be more inclined to cancel at 31 days if there's been no changes.  And of course with VGC it's not like there aren't locals ready to go if they see an opening.


----------



## vacay77

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm also still unhappy that they haven't made any exceptions to continue at least the non -holding cancellation period that was given to all other resorts.  There are state restrictions being imposed up on DL that we have no control over nor idea when they will change.  I wouldn't mind keeping my June reservations to see how it goes but instead I'll be more inclined to cancel at 31 days if there's been no changes.  And of course with VGC it's not like there aren't locals ready to go if they see an opening.



They aren’t willing to bend at all.  I spoke to different people at Member Services several times and they were absolutely no help at all.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Thanks so much for posting about the site finally being open. Alas, I didn't catch the post right away and there was nothing open when I got to it. I'm still hoping for my June waitlist to come through but we'll see. I'm very surprised that they haven't been willing to extend the non-holding cancellation for VGC owners given the uncertainty of whether the parks will be open to out-of-staters in the second half of June.


----------



## Evita_W

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Thanks so much for posting about the site finally being open. Alas, I didn't catch the post right away and there was nothing open when I got to it. I'm still hoping for my June waitlist to come through but we'll see. I'm very surprised that they haven't been willing to extend the non-holding cancellation for VGC owners given the uncertainty of whether the parks will be open to out-of-staters in the second half of June.


My guess is if they made exceptions for VGC in terms of holding, they may have to do so for all resorts, legally speaking.

And considering the parks aren't tied to DVC, it really isn't of concern to them if you can go into the parks or not, as there are people who book VGC and never step into a park.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Evita_W said:


> My guess is if they made exceptions for VGC in terms of holding, they may have to do so for all resorts, legally speaking.
> 
> And considering the parks aren't tied to DVC, it really isn't of concern to them if you can go into the parks or not, as there are people who book VGC and never step into a park.



Exceptions are just that and actually I don't think there is would be that requirement of all or none.   I've also heard seen a reference or two that internationals are being given some exceptions of extending points to May 2022?  Just a snip here or two and I haven't checked on the details because it just makes sense to me but doesn't apply to me.


----------



## ngl

Is there any insight as to what units may have the best chance to clear a waitlist at VGC? Going at the end of Oct (not Halloween week nor Columbus Day) and have been looking for a Wed-Sat stay. Want a 2 bedroom so waitlisted that and a 2 bedroom lock off. Wondering if the 1 bedroom may be a better waitlist option? (prefer the 2 bed but will take the one if that is all we can get!) I know any WL is going to be tough right now but trying to play my odds as best as I can. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## wbl2745

Generally 2 bedroom lock offs have the same availability as studios since the second bedroom is a studio unit. Studios disappear quickly, so the lock offs do too. There are 23 dedicated two bedroom units, 23 one bedroom units and 23 studio units (which together make 23 two bedroom lock offs). Generally the dedicated two bedrooms may have better availability than one bedrooms.

Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ngl said:


> Is there any insight as to what units may have the best chance to clear a waitlist at VGC? Going at the end of Oct (not Halloween week nor Columbus Day) and have been looking for a Wed-Sat stay. Want a 2 bedroom so waitlisted that and a 2 bedroom lock off. Wondering if the 1 bedroom may be a better waitlist option? (prefer the 2 bed but will take the one if that is all we can get!) I know any WL is going to be tough right now but trying to play my odds as best as I can. Thanks in advance for any advice!



You have to have both a studio and a 1BR open up to fill a 2BR lock-off.  I'd do the 2BR and a 1BR for the best opportunity.


----------



## AulaniNutz

ngl said:


> Is there any insight as to what units may have the best chance to clear a waitlist at VGC? Going at the end of Oct (not Halloween week nor Columbus Day) and have been looking for a Wed-Sat stay. Want a 2 bedroom so waitlisted that and a 2 bedroom lock off. Wondering if the 1 bedroom may be a better waitlist option? (prefer the 2 bed but will take the one if that is all we can get!) I know any WL is going to be tough right now but trying to play my odds as best as I can. Thanks in advance for any advice!


The 2 bedroom lockoff is used for the studio and one bedroom, so if you want a 2 bedroom lock off, you need someone to have the lock off and give it up or a studio *and* a one bedroom reservation needs to be cancelled.  I think all these conditions are highly improbable to occur.  I would think someone would book a two bedroom before they book a two bedroom lockoff and I bet studios go very fast, thereby killing the two bedroom L.O.

I've got a waitlist going for two nights for a 2 bedroom for a Thursday and Saturday in June.  I've also been stalking and watching the availability of studios, one bedroom and two bedroom.  The two bedroom unit has random availability coming and going in May and June, while I don't see anything for studio or one bedroom.  I'm watching for June, so I see the May, June, July calendars when I'm stalking.

As for success, since last Thursday I've managed to obtain my desired Wed and Fri night two bedroom by stalking.  Now I just need the Thu and Sat which I'm stalking and waitlisting...

I would waitlist the two bedroom and the one bedroom, or break up your two bedroom wait list into pieces and hope you can piece it together over time.


----------



## Evita_W

For best chance of a wait-list, the three bedroom grand villas are often available even as short as a week or two before check in if you have the points.


----------



## Evita_W

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Exceptions are just that and actually I don't think there is would be that requirement of all or none.   I've also heard seen a reference or two that internationals are being given some exceptions of extending points to May 2022?  Just a snip here or two and I haven't checked on the details because it just makes sense to me but doesn't apply to me.


The problem is California has a lot of unique timeshare laws and under these circumstances, Disney has to follow both California and Florida timeshare laws. Not sure what would happen if a law in each of the two states directly contradicted each other though.

So, it is indeed possible there are legal and/or logistical reasons they can't make further exceptions for just VGC.

Of course, it looks like our of state visitors could be allowed into the parks sooner rather than later, at bare minimum by June 15th, but possibly sooner with proof.of vaccination or negative COVID test.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Evita_W said:


> The problem is California has a lot of unique timeshare laws and under these circumstances, Disney has to follow both California and Florida timeshare laws. Not sure what would happen if a law in each of the two states directly contradicted each other though.
> 
> So, it is indeed possible there are legal and/or logistical reasons they can't make further exceptions for just VGC.
> 
> Of course, it looks like our of state visitors could be allowed into the parks sooner rather than later, at bare minimum by June 15th, but possibly sooner with proof.of vaccination or negative COVID test.



I was referencing from the POV that I've read the POS - more than once - there is nothing that I recall standing out that wouldn't allow DVC to make exceptions.  The state timeshare boards approve the POS.  DVC follows the POS.  Or is supposed to.  They could have a different rule for VGC right now if they wanted to I believe.


----------



## Drewmama

When California Adventure and Grand Californian opens back up, will the direct access from Grand Californian be open or will that be part of the closures?


----------



## TinkerTay

Drewmama said:


> When California Adventure and Grand Californian opens back up, will the direct access from Grand Californian be open or will that be part of the closures?



Everything I’ve seen/heard is that it will be an exit FROM DCA, but not an entrance TO DCA. I’m really hoping this changes before our VGC trip in September, fingers crossed!


----------



## Drewmama

TinkerTay said:


> Everything I’ve seen/heard is that it will be an exit FROM DCA, but not an entrance TO DCA. I’m really hoping this changes before our VGC trip in September, fingers crossed!



That's too bad.  Maybe with things getting better, it will change soon.  I go end of May!


----------



## TinkerTay

Drewmama said:


> That's too bad.  Maybe with things getting better, it will change soon.  I go end of May!



I sure hope so! I’m hoping any wrinkles will be ironed out in the first couple of weeks, and things will go smoothly so they are able to add things back more quickly...


----------



## rmonty02

Hello all...am I missing something? I have tried to cancel a VCG 2bd room June (13-18) reservation twice now and it won't go through. As much as I'd like to take it as a sign to not cancel I sadly will be canceling this reservation.  Is something still wrong with online modifications? I don't want to have to call in.


----------



## starry_solo

rmonty02 said:


> Hello all...am I missing something? I have tried to cancel a VCG 2bd room June (13-18) reservation twice now and it won't go through. As much as I'd like to take it as a sign to not cancel I sadly will be canceling this reservation.  Is something still wrong with online modifications? I don't want to have to call in.


\
I remember reading elsewhere on the boards that you have to complete the section where it asks for your email address and then it will let you cancel.


----------



## sgrap

rmonty02 said:


> Hello all...am I missing something? I have tried to cancel a VCG 2bd room June (13-18) reservation twice now and it won't go through. As much as I'd like to take it as a sign to not cancel I sadly will be canceling this reservation.  Is something still wrong with online modifications? I don't want to have to call in.


I have not been able to cancel my VGC reservation for a couple years now.  I always have to call.  One cast member said that she had heard that for some reason the program has that issue.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rmonty02 said:


> Hello all...am I missing something? I have tried to cancel a VCG 2bd room June (13-18) reservation twice now and it won't go through. As much as I'd like to take it as a sign to not cancel I sadly will be canceling this reservation.  Is something still wrong with online modifications? I don't want to have to call in.



It's a software flaw - oh, I mean feature.  Go into modify your existing reservation and you'll find the email field is empty.  Add it and finish the modification.  Then go back and cancel.  It's faster than calling!


----------



## shaunacb

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's a software flaw - oh, I mean feature.  Go into modify your existing reservation and you'll find the email field is empty.  Add it and finish the modification.  Then go back and cancel.  It's faster than calling!


She's right! Just modify your reservation to add your email back in.  Then you will be able to go in a second time to cancel it. I can't believe they haven't fixed it yet.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

shaunacb said:


> She's right! Just modify your reservation to add your email back in.  Then you will be able to go in a second time to cancel it. I can't believe they haven't fixed it yet.



I'm going to take a little bow because afaik I discovered the "fix" way back.  Happy that so many now know what to do and like you I'm also amazed they haven't fixed it.   It's been years!


----------



## longboard55

So if we have a July reservation, anyone know  how the ticket reservation works, do we get priority


----------



## SeaDis

longboard55 said:


> So if we have a July reservation, anyone know  how the ticket reservation works, do we get priority


Currently, you get to pick from the "Hotel Bucket" which is limited to VGC/GCH guests.  So there is "some" priority, but not a guarantee.  Book early and you will be fine.

Create a Disneyland.com account, if you don't have one.
Add your VGC reservation to your account (this is new for DLR/VGC, not available previously).
Link your tickets to account.
At 60 days out, book your first Park day, and so on... on a rolling basis.
*You need to view your VGC reservation and click to link on that page to "Make Theme Park Reservations" to access the hotel bucket.

**I noticed the other day our check-out day was not available using the above method for Hotel Bucket.  I used the regular Park Reservation link and added our last day that way.  Strange.


----------



## Halefamilyof6

rmonty02 said:


> Hello all...am I missing something? I have tried to cancel a VCG 2bd room June (13-18) reservation twice now and it won't go through. As much as I'd like to take it as a sign to not cancel I sadly will be canceling this reservation.  Is something still wrong with online modifications? I don't want to have to call in.


Ooooh, I don't have an answer for you but I am STALKING the reservation pages for those nights...prefer a 1 bedroom but we'll take anything right now!


----------



## longboard55

SeaDis said:


> Currently, you get to pick from the "Hotel Bucket" which is limited to VGC/GCH guests.  So there is "some" priority, but not a guarantee.  Book early and you will be fine.
> 
> Create a Disneyland.com account, if you don't have one.
> Add your VGC reservation to your account (this is new for DLR/VGC, not available previously).
> Link your tickets to account.
> At 60 days out, book your first Park day, and so on... on a rolling basis.
> *You need to view your VGC reservation and click to link on that page to "Make Theme Park Reservations" to access the hotel bucket.
> 
> **I noticed the other day our check-out day was not available using the above method for Hotel Bucket.  I used the regular Park Reservation link and added our last day that way.  Strange.


thanks but as usual, it did not work,  There is no where to link a reservation, but there is a place to link your DVC account, but when I try it does not work.  Along with the Legacy app not working.  Please Disney hire  real computer people


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

longboard55 said:


> thanks but as usual, it did not work,  There is no where to link a reservation, but there is a place to link your DVC account, but when I try it does not work.  Along with the Legacy app not working.  Please Disney hire  real computer people



I don't know about the app but if you use a browser to login to your DL account and go under My Disneyland and then My Hotel Reservations it should give you the screen to link your hotel reservation.


----------



## SeaDis

longboard55 said:


> thanks but as usual, it did not work,  There is no where to link a reservation, but there is a place to link your DVC account, but when I try it does not work.  Along with the Legacy app not working.  Please Disney hire  real computer people


Yeah I should have said specifically to use a browser.  You need to login to Disneyland.com, not the app.  Thanks @KAT4DISNEY

They have been integrating software from WDW and MDE over the last weeks and months.  They look similar, but it's just not "there" yet.  Hopefully soon!

Also linking DVC "account" doesn't work for me either.


----------



## sgrap

Halefamilyof6 said:


> Ooooh, I don't have an answer for you but I am STALKING the reservation pages for those nights...prefer a 1 bedroom but we'll take anything right now!


I have a 1 bedroom June 8-15 that we may be  modifying or cancelling this coming week.


----------



## Halefamilyof6

sgrap said:


> I have a 1 bedroom June 8-15 that we may be  modifying or cancelling this coming week.


REALLY!!! I have a 1 bedroom I was able to snag for the 17th and a 2 bedroom for the 15th. I'm still trying to piece things together! I'll keep stalking!!

How come you're not going? Are you just going later in the year?


----------



## LAX

SeaDis said:


> Currently, you get to pick from the "Hotel Bucket" which is limited to VGC/GCH guests.  So there is "some" priority, but not a guarantee.  Book early and you will be fine.
> 
> *Create a Disneyland.com account, if you don't have one.*
> Add your VGC reservation to your account (this is new for DLR/VGC, not available previously).
> Link your tickets to account.
> At 60 days out, book your first Park day, and so on... on a rolling basis.
> *You need to view your VGC reservation and click to link on that page to "Make Theme Park Reservations" to access the hotel bucket.
> 
> **I noticed the other day our check-out day was not available using the above method for Hotel Bucket.  I used the regular Park Reservation link and added our last day that way.  Strange.



Do I need to create a new one for DL if I already have a Disney account that I use for WDW and DVC?

LAX


----------



## sgrap

Halefamilyof6 said:


> REALLY!!! I have a 1 bedroom I was able to snag for the 17th and a 2 bedroom for the 15th. I'm still trying to piece things together! I'll keep stalking!!
> 
> How come you're not going? Are you just going later in the year?


Out of state and we don't want to make the trip if we don't know that we can enjoy the parks.


----------



## longboard55

ok did it through disney.com and not the app and it worked!  Now if we can get the legacy pass to work.


----------



## Mathmagicland

LAX said:


> Do I need to create a new one for DL if I already have a Disney account that I use for WDW and DVC?
> 
> LAX


Yes , I’ve had to do so.


----------



## Mathmagicland

longboard55 said:


> There is no where to link a reservation, but there is a place to link your DVC account, but when I try it does not work.





SeaDis said:


> Also linking DVC "account" doesn't work for me either.


I contacted MS via email about this a month or so ago, then talked with a CM as I was told they have to do it in person.  On thst call, the CM finally said she couldn’t make it show the DVC link on the Disneyland account either but it was “there” for am6 eligible discounts.  I’ve not tried to test it (Ie with in park discounts) to see if what she said is true.


----------



## Halefamilyof6

sgrap said:


> Out of state and we don't want to make the trip if we don't know that we can enjoy the parks.


Oh that stinks, I'm so sorry. Our oldest daughter wants to go with us...but she's now a resident of Montana and can't go either. It's so frustrating for those out of state. She was trying to decided if she want wanted to just take a chance, but it's a lot of money if it's a no go...not to go into the parks.


----------



## sgrap

Halefamilyof6 said:


> Oh that stinks, I'm so sorry. Our oldest daughter wants to go with us...but she's now a resident of Montana and can't go either. It's so frustrating for those out of state. She was trying to decided if she want wanted to just take a chance, but it's a lot of money if it's a no go...not to go into the parks.


Aww, I'm sorry for her! It's especially frustrating for those of us who are fully vaccinated!


----------



## SeaDis

LAX said:


> Do I need to create a new one for DL if I already have a Disney account that I use for WDW and DVC?
> 
> LAX


Yes I think this is still the case.  We had to create one for WDW a few months ago, so I think the reverse is still true.  Although I notice the passwords seem to be linking to our Disney+ account.

The model for Disney IT lately seems to be "separate, but sort of connected".


----------



## JoRo

Is there anyone we can write to about opening DVC to out of state VGC owners? Terri A. Schultz seems to not have time for Grand Californian owners.  We have reservations that were made months ago for mid-June.  As with everyone else, there have been many cancelations over that last year.   It’s frustrating that Disney Resorts are not able to make exceptions for DVC members who MUST book 7-11 months out to let them into the theme park.   Especially since there are other theme parks that we can visit in the state (SeaWorld & Universal Studios) with proof of vaccination.   Having to cancel yet again with expiring points and having no availability (there are only 50 rooms) yet paying for 2 years in dues is very frustrating given the large investment in DVC by our family.  Points are all going exp. WDW is full and would prefer not to sell or do RCI.  We just want to be heard we cant be alone as owners.  TIA


----------



## JoRo

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> So this is what I ended up sending to both Disneyland parks through the website and DVC member satisfaction directly (slightly different versions). I would have sent to Ken Potruck and Terri Schultz if I had their direct emails:
> 
> _I am extremely upset by the announcement today that no preference or special bucket of park reservations will be given to DVC VGC owners with existing reservations. I question whether anyone even consulted DVC when making this announcement, as it demonstrates a fundamental lack of understanding how DVC works. To secure VGC reservations at most times we need to make reservations 11 months ahead of time. It is probably the hardest reservation to get in all of the DVC program. Due to DVC rules, these reservations cannot just be changed or dropped without possibly losing points or having those points restricted. This was recognized when WDW opened as DVC and resort guests were given a special bucket of park reservations.
> 
> VGC DVC has been closed well beyond the time it should have opened. I would even argue that DVD had a duty to its owners to open VGC as soon as it could. There is nothing in the state of CA that has prevented it from opening months ago (as other timeshare in the area did). The fact that it didn't open shows that you think it is inextricably linked to the parks, which should at a minimum guarantee DVC reservation holders access to park reservations or presumably would open you to a lawsuit for not opening long ago. The disparate treatment of west coast DVC owners from WDW owners is horrible customer service and especially bad optics given the impending sales of a DVC tower at the DH. It hardly feels as if we are valued members/owners.
> 
> I get that we are a small group, but that does not make it acceptable to treat us differently than WDW DVC owners (of which I am also a part) or to utterly disregard how the DVC system works. I hope that DVC is lobbying Disneyland to reconsider this decision ASAP or make clear that park reservation calendars will be open at least 11 months + 10 days ahead of time. I have existing VGC reservations in September and January that I need to secure park reservations for when the system opens on April 12/15. _


 Did you get a response to this letter?


----------



## starry_solo

JoRo said:


> Is there anyone we can write to about opening DVC to out of state VGC owners? Terri A. Schultz seems to not have time for Grand Californian owners.  We have reservations that were made months ago for mid-June.  As with everyone else, there have been many cancelations over that last year.   It’s frustrating that Disney Resorts are not able to make exceptions for DVC members who MUST book 7-11 months out to let them into the theme park.   Especially since there are other theme parks that we can visit in the state (SeaWorld & Universal Studios) with proof of vaccination.   Having to cancel yet again with expiring points and having no availability (there are only 50 rooms) yet paying for 2 years in dues is very frustrating given the large investment in DVC by our family.  Points are all going exp. WDW is full and would prefer not to sell or do RCI.  We just want to be heard we cant be alone as owners.  TIA



The problem is the limited number of rooms available at VGC.


----------



## Drewmama

JoRo said:


> Is there anyone we can write to about opening DVC to out of state VGC owners? Terri A. Schultz seems to not have time for Grand Californian owners.  We have reservations that were made months ago for mid-June.  As with everyone else, there have been many cancelations over that last year.   It’s frustrating that Disney Resorts are not able to make exceptions for DVC members who MUST book 7-11 months out to let them into the theme park.   Especially since there are other theme parks that we can visit in the state (SeaWorld & Universal Studios) with proof of vaccination.   Having to cancel yet again with expiring points and having no availability (there are only 50 rooms) yet paying for 2 years in dues is very frustrating given the large investment in DVC by our family.  Points are all going exp. WDW is full and would prefer not to sell or do RCI.  We just want to be heard we cant be alone as owners.  TIA



You can't make a DVC reservation at VGC because you're out of state?


----------



## sgrap

Drewmama said:


> You can't make a DVC reservation at VGC because you're out of state?


We can make the reservation and stay at the hotel but we can't go into the parks.  If you are coming from out of state, it may not be worth the trip just to stay at the hotel and look at the parks.


----------



## sgrap

JoRo said:


> Is there anyone we can write to about opening DVC to out of state VGC owners? Terri A. Schultz seems to not have time for Grand Californian owners.  We have reservations that were made months ago for mid-June.  As with everyone else, there have been many cancelations over that last year.   It’s frustrating that Disney Resorts are not able to make exceptions for DVC members who MUST book 7-11 months out to let them into the theme park.   Especially since there are other theme parks that we can visit in the state (SeaWorld & Universal Studios) with proof of vaccination.   Having to cancel yet again with expiring points and having no availability (there are only 50 rooms) yet paying for 2 years in dues is very frustrating given the large investment in DVC by our family.  Points are all going exp. WDW is full and would prefer not to sell or do RCI.  We just want to be heard we cant be alone as owners.  TIA


I absolutely agree with you.  I tried Terri Schultz as well.  We are in the same boat and have to cancel this week.  So hard to know what to do.  And so frustrating.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

JoRo said:


> Did you get a response to this letter?


I did. I posted about it a little later, but I received an email and phone call. They were very understanding and said they were relaying comments but no promises. It does seem like it had some effect though as there does seem to be a hotel bucket.


----------



## longboard55

Things are changing pretty quickly with covid, cases locally  are very low.  I think their main concern is managing crowds but I would guess the out of state thing changes pretty soon.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JoRo said:


> Is there anyone we can write to about opening DVC to out of state VGC owners? Terri A. Schultz seems to not have time for Grand Californian owners.  We have reservations that were made months ago for mid-June.  As with everyone else, there have been many cancelations over that last year.   It’s frustrating that Disney Resorts are not able to make exceptions for DVC members who MUST book 7-11 months out to let them into the theme park.   Especially since there are other theme parks that we can visit in the state (SeaWorld & Universal Studios) with proof of vaccination.   Having to cancel yet again with expiring points and having no availability (there are only 50 rooms) yet paying for 2 years in dues is very frustrating given the large investment in DVC by our family.  Points are all going exp. WDW is full and would prefer not to sell or do RCI.  We just want to be heard we cant be alone as owners.  TIA



It's nothing at all to do with DVC or even Disneyland.   You actually can go stay at VGC if you wish.   The state of CA won't allow the parks to allow in non-CA residents.


----------



## sgrap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's nothing at all to do with DVC or even Disneyland.   You actually can go stay at VGC if you wish.   The state of CA won't allow the parks to allow in non-CA residents.


No, the state changed the rules to allow vaccinated out of state visitors into theme parks.  But Disney has not changed its policy yet.  https://www.ocregister.com/2021/04/...e-visitors-according-to-new-state-guidelines/


----------



## LAX

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's nothing at all to do with DVC or even Disneyland.   You actually can go stay at VGC if you wish.   *The state of CA won't allow the parks to allow in non-CA residents*.



Not trying to derail the thread by starting a controversial debate, but that restriction makes absolutely ZERO sense if out-of-state residents can be anywhere near, but just not inside, the parks.

LAX


----------



## sgrap

LAX said:


> Not trying to derail the thread by starting a controversial debate, but that restriction makes absolutely ZERO sense if out-of-state residents can be anywhere near, but just not inside, the parks.
> 
> LAX


YEP!  Guess where my vaccinated 18 year old daughter and I just returned from? San Diego!  The San Diego Zoo Safari Park!  Balboa park!  So we can stay at VGC, go to downtown Disney, the pool, etc., but not the parks???  I get that the proof of vaccination can be easily faked, and that it wouldn't be easy, but it's really so unfair, especially to people who own at VGC!


----------



## rmonty02

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm going to take a little bow because afaik I discovered the "fix" way back.  Happy that so many now know what to do and like you I'm also amazed they haven't fixed it.   It's been years!


Thank you!!


----------



## AZMermaid

I emailed was assured they’d accounted for DVC in the ticket allotment and it seems so far that the hotel bucket hasn’t booked up. So... if they start letting other people in, we should be okay as far as securing reservations to the parks.
Unfortunately, all we’re guaranteed is a hotel room as DVC owners, which we can still get being out of state residents. We are still going and just doing resort/beach in 4 weeks. It’s crazy that our vaccinated AZ germs are welcome in the pool, but not in a Small World boat, but it’s not my rules.


----------



## sgrap

AZMermaid said:


> I emailed was assured they’d accounted for DVC in the ticket allotment and it seems so far that the hotel bucket hasn’t booked up. So... if they start letting other people in, we should be okay as far as securing reservations to the parks.
> Unfortunately, all we’re guaranteed is a hotel room as DVC owners, which we can still get being out of state residents. We are still going and just doing resort/beach in 4 weeks. It’s crazy that our vaccinated AZ germs are welcome in the pool, but not in a Small World boat, but it’s not my rules.


It's hard for us that have to fly to justify that cost on airfare for a resort stay.  :-(


----------



## AZMermaid

sgrap said:


> It's hard for us that have to fly to justify that cost on airfare for a resort stay.  :-(


I so get it. If our points werent expiring, we’d cancel too. I’m glad I cancelled a day so we only have two full days. A third feels like it’d be hard to fill!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sgrap said:


> No, the state changed the rules to allow vaccinated out of state visitors into theme parks.  But Disney has not changed its policy yet.  https://www.ocregister.com/2021/04/...e-visitors-according-to-new-state-guidelines/



Fully vaccinated only.  They are still have restrictions - for theme parks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LAX said:


> Not trying to derail the thread by starting a controversial debate, but that restriction makes absolutely ZERO sense if out-of-state residents can be anywhere near, but just not inside, the parks.
> 
> LAX



We're getting commercials playing in Reno about "CA is open, land of sunshine, come visit us and all our attractions".  I haven't been able to catch the little asterisk that must be there stating "*except for our theme parks - you must be vaccinated".  It's so sadly political unfortunately.


----------



## sgrap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Fully vaccinated only.  They are still have restrictions - for theme parks.


Yep, we are fully vaccinated!  All of us (youngest is 18).  I get that the kids would be a huge issue.  BUT . . . those of us in the west coast pact with California have been under pretty much the same restrictions for over a year, and we are ready!


----------



## Drewmama

sgrap said:


> We can make the reservation and stay at the hotel but we can't go into the parks.  If you are coming from out of state, it may not be worth the trip just to stay at the hotel and look at the parks.



Got it.  For me, it would be worth it but I live in SoCal so no airfare.  I don't own at VGC so when I was able to snag 2 nights on Memorial Day weekend, I told my hubby that we're going even if the parks are closed because who knows when we'll get lucky again.


----------



## pmaurer74

AZMermaid said:


> I emailed was assured they’d accounted for DVC in the ticket allotment and it seems so far that the hotel bucket hasn’t booked up. So... if they start letting other people in, we should be okay as far as securing reservations to the parks.
> Unfortunately, all we’re guaranteed is a hotel room as DVC owners, which we can still get being out of state residents. We are still going and just doing resort/beach in 4 weeks. It’s crazy that our vaccinated AZ germs are welcome in the pool, but not in a Small World boat, but it’s not my rules.


I see only park ticket buckets, how do you get hotel ticket buckets? We have a reservation mid July at GCV just waiting to see if OOS people can get into the parks by then.


----------



## Mathmagicland

pmaurer74 said:


> I see only park ticket buckets, how do you get hotel ticket buckets? We have a reservation mid July at GCV just waiting to see if OOS people can get into the parks by then.


Once you have purchased tickets & linked them to your DLR account, you will be able to see the hotel park reservations bucket.


----------



## AulaniNutz

AulaniNutz said:


> The 2 bedroom lockoff is used for the studio and one bedroom, so if you want a 2 bedroom lock off, you need someone to have the lock off and give it up or a studio *and* a one bedroom reservation needs to be cancelled.  I think all these conditions are highly improbable to occur.  I would think someone would book a two bedroom before they book a two bedroom lockoff and I bet studios go very fast, thereby killing the two bedroom L.O.
> 
> I've got a waitlist going for two nights for a 2 bedroom for a Thursday and Saturday in June.  I've also been stalking and watching the availability of studios, one bedroom and two bedroom.  The two bedroom unit has random availability coming and going in May and June, while I don't see anything for studio or one bedroom.  I'm watching for June, so I see the May, June, July calendars when I'm stalking.
> 
> As for success, since last Thursday I've managed to obtain my desired Wed and Fri night two bedroom by stalking.  Now I just need the Thu and Sat which I'm stalking and waitlisting...
> 
> I would waitlist the two bedroom and the one bedroom, or break up your two bedroom wait list into pieces and hope you can piece it together over time.


The  above posting is from April 19.  Over the course of the last two weeks, I've been stalking like crazy (obsessively) and managed to snag the two bedroom for Saturday night (even though it was waitlisted). I also snagged the wheelchair one bedroom for Thursday night, so at least I had four nights booked, unfortunately having to move.  This morning the non-ADA one bedroom opened for Thursday, so I grabbed that.   I had waitlisted a one bedroom for Wednesday night so I would minimize my moves if no two bedroom opened up for my Thursday.  Well this morning I noticed my point count going down, first the value of the one bedroom, so my wait list  came through for the Wed one bedroom.  Shortly thereafter my point count went down again and I had my two bedroom for Thursday!  Emails followed later.  So now I've got either four days of two bedroom, or a "split-stay" of two nights in one bedroom and two nights of two bedroom.   It will go to family vote tonight, but I'm pretty certain it will be to keep the two bedroom for all four nights.

The point of the story being stalking works and so does waitlist (again!).  I just can't figure out why sometimes the stalking works and the waitlist doesn't.  I had simple one night requests.  As for the original thread that started this, about @ngl wanting to try and get a two bedroom room in October...  Watching the patterns of rooms becoming available, the two bedrooms had the greatest fluctuations as I stalked and watched.  Just random days would become available.    So best of luck stalking and waitlisting.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Has anybody written to DVC pointing out that they are incorrectly showing the HA rooms when you search but haven't selected that room type?  Not saying they'd fix it anytime soon but just curious.   I'll have to try and remember to send them a note although again, it's not like VGC is really at the top of their list what with disappearing room reservations, waitlists and so on.  There's going to be some very confused and unhappy room assigners at VGC if this goes on too long.


----------



## ngl

AulaniNutz said:


> The  above posting is from April 19.  Over the course of the last two weeks, I've been stalking like crazy (obsessively) and managed to snag the two bedroom for Saturday night (even though it was waitlisted). I also snagged the wheelchair one bedroom for Thursday night, so at least I had four nights booked, unfortunately having to move.  This morning the non-ADA one bedroom opened for Thursday, so I grabbed that.   I had waitlisted a one bedroom for Wednesday night so I would minimize my moves if no two bedroom opened up for my Thursday.  Well this morning I noticed my point count going down, first the value of the one bedroom, so my wait list  came through for the Wed one bedroom.  Shortly thereafter my point count went down again and I had my two bedroom for Thursday!  Emails followed later.  So now I've got either four days of two bedroom, or a "split-stay" of two nights in one bedroom and two nights of two bedroom.   It will go to family vote tonight, but I'm pretty certain it will be to keep the two bedroom for all four nights.
> 
> The point of the story being stalking works and so does waitlist (again!).  I just can't figure out why sometimes the stalking works and the waitlist doesn't.  I had simple one night requests.  As for the original thread that started this, about @ngl wanting to try and get a two bedroom room in October...  Watching the patterns of rooms becoming available, the two bedrooms had the greatest fluctuations as I stalked and watched.  Just random days would become available.    So best of luck stalking and waitlisting.


Thanks so much for this inspiration!! I have been stalking daily. I assume as we get closer to Oct that things *may* become available as people move trips around but this is so good to know, especially re the 2 bedroom as that is the one we prefer. Much appreciated!!


----------



## longboard55

Mathmagicland said:


> Once you have purchased tickets & linked them to your DLR account, you will be able to see the hotel park reservations bucket.


Does not work, I have to schedule one day at a time,  I am all linked.  No issue getting reservations but you can not book past the 60 day mark like they do in Disneyworld.  Also the phone does not show the reservation just the computer.


----------



## kucanhead

It's nine days until we (me, DW, DD9, DD5) fly into SNA from out of state for our 3 night use-it-or-lose-it-points stay at VGC. Barring a last minute reprieve from the governor, we won't be able to enter the parks. I'm sure Downtown Disney and the VGC pool will take up much of our time, but does anyone have suggestions on other fun family activities in the area? We'll have a rental car.

I was thinking of hitting Newport Beach where my family would spend a week every summer instead of going to Disneyland, no matter how much I begged. My dad, forever scarred by the frozen winters of upstate New York worshiped the sun. I've also seen mention of the Disney exhibit at the Bowers museum. Anything else I should consider?


----------



## CarolynFH

kucanhead said:


> It's nine days until we (me, DW, DD9, DD5) fly into SNA from out of state for our 3 night use-it-or-lose-it-points stay at VGC. Barring a last minute reprieve from the governor, we won't be able to enter the parks. I'm sure Downtown Disney and the VGC pool will take up much of our time, but does anyone have suggestions on other fun family activities in the area? We'll have a rental car.
> 
> I was thinking of hitting Newport Beach where my family would spend a week every summer instead of going to Disneyland, no matter how much I begged. My dad, forever scarred by the frozen winters of upstate New York worshiped the sun. I've also seen mention of the Disney exhibit at the Bowers museum. Anything else I should consider?


The San Diego Zoo is a nice day trip from Anaheim!  And of course there are the Southern California beaches!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Does anyone know how to link a VGC reservation to the Disneyland App? I have a DVC studio stay coming up and would like to be able to check in on the app, but I can't seem to find how to link it.
Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Does anyone know how to link a VGC reservation to the Disneyland App? I have a DVC studio stay coming up and would like to be able to check in on the app, but I can't seem to find how to link it.
> Thanks!



It seems like you have to link thru the website, not the app.


----------



## SeaDis

Did anyone stay at VGC this opening week?  I was hoping we would have some details by now.

Any details on?

Check-in process
Bell Services
Grocery procedures
Update on tree growth (or hopefully trimming) or views
Balcony open or closed

Will take any details!


----------



## Henwen88

We have our first VGC stay this July for a big birthday trip (and it's been over 10 years since we have been to DR at all)! 

Very excited and waiting for dining reservations to open up.  

What restaurants are not to be missed?  I have food allergies, so any great gluten free options would be awesome!


----------



## upritbass

Henwen88 said:


> I have food allergies


Let them know. Even the fast food places will try to accommodate your allergies.


----------



## sgrap

Just cancelled our June 8-10 studio and June 8-15 1 bedroom.  Hope someone enjoys them!


----------



## Drewmama

Can you access the pools before check-in time? Since re-opening, have you been getting into your rooms early?


----------



## Mathmagicland

Drewmama said:


> Can you access the pools before check-in time? Since re-opening, have you been getting into your rooms early?


I was there on Wednesday and very surprised to get the key early, at 8:15 a.m.


----------



## Drewmama

Mathmagicland said:


> I was there on Wednesday and very surprised to get the key early, at 8:15 a.m.



Whoa...I was planning to send my son to school all day on Friday but maybe I'll pick him up at noon so we can start our stay early.


----------



## Nonsuch

Mathmagicland said:


> I was there on Wednesday and very surprised to get the key early, at 8:15 a.m.


You were very lucky, noon is the earliest I've had a villa ready (a few dozen VGC stays)


----------



## Henwen88

My waitlist came through last night!  We dropped 2 days from the front of stay in July, and wanted to add 1 day at end.  Booked a cash room at Paradise Pier just in case, but I get to cancel that today 

Thanks to whoever cancelled a 1 Br in July!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Nonsuch said:


> You were very lucky, noon is the earliest I've had a villa ready (a few dozen VGC stays)


 No kidding!  I kept asking the CM if he was sure as I was in the Villas which are usually not ready until much later.


----------



## wbl2745

AulaniNutz said:


> I just can't figure out why sometimes the stalking works and the waitlist doesn't.



I don't work for Disney so I don't know this for sure, but I'm willing to guess that there's a program that checks wait lists periodically, perhaps as little as once a day. In any case I'm going to guess that if you stalk the reservations you may be getting in between times that the wait list program runs. Just a guess.


----------



## Drewmama

Are the chances of getting your room location requests better when you check-in in person at the front desk or when you check-in online?


----------



## AZMermaid

I usually add mine via email to member services or chat. There aren’t many options during online check in and it may be too late by in person check in since it’s such a small resort.


----------



## limace

Use touring plans free room request service.


----------



## Drewmama

Since re-opening, has anyone had experience with grocery delivery like Amazon Fresh? With the lack of food options and long wait times for mobile ordering, thinking of having groceries delivered.


----------



## Drewmama

I had emailed member services to place my VGC room requests and received a response saying requests are not guaranteed.  I did my online check in and it says I have no room requests.  Was I supposed to do something else when I made the request?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Drewmama said:


> I had emailed member services to place my VGC room requests and received a response saying requests are not guaranteed.  I did my online check in and it says I have no room requests.  Was I supposed to do something else when I made the request?



If it's something that isn't standard they place the request in a note field and there aren't too many standard requests.


----------



## sgrap

Drewmama said:


> I had emailed member services to place my VGC room requests and received a response saying requests are not guaranteed.  I did my online check in and it says I have no room requests.  Was I supposed to do something else when I made the request?


I don't think the room request shows up anywhere the guests see on the reservation, but it is in the system.  It's never guaranteed--they are just requests.


----------



## Drewmama

sgrap said:


> I don't think the room request shows up anywhere the guests see on the reservation, but it is in the system.  It's never guaranteed--they are just requests.



At VGC, even if you do online check in and get a text that your room is ready, you still have to go to the front desk, right? I just realized we don't have magic bands to go straight to the room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Drewmama said:


> At VGC, even if you do online check in and get a text that your room is ready, you still have to go to the front desk, right? I just realized we don't have magic bands to go straight to the room.



I feel a bit lost these days it's been so long but you can go to the desk once you arrive and get your keycard.  Then they'll text you the room later and you can head right to it.


----------



## AZMermaid

Yes you have to make a trip to the desk. But if you go before the room is ready and get your card, you won’t have to go again after getting the text.

we just did online check in too and I requested a quiet room, no need for sal in my out of state wound, lol. It said no requests too. Ive heard (and pp Also agreed) it’s a separate line they see internally. We don't arrive till 10:30 PM...  so hopefully crowds at the desk won’t be an issue!


----------



## LAX

Does VGC accept room requests? If so, how do I request for one with a view of the theme parks? It's an 1-bedroom villa. TIA.

LAX


----------



## AZMermaid

I 


LAX said:


> Does VGC accept room requests? If so, how do I request for one with a view of the theme parks? It's an 1-bedroom villa. TIA.
> 
> LAX


I either use chat or email member services. I’d ask for Paradise Pier View. There are some rooms that overlook Redwood Creek that would qualify as “theme park view”


----------



## sgrap

There is a whole thread about VGC room views. Keep in mind that depending on how old the pictures are, the trees may be quite a bit taller than in the pictures.  The thread is called 
*Villas at Disney's Grand Californian - Room Views*


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Does anyone know if the fitness center has foam rollers? Thanks!


----------



## Drewmama

sgrap said:


> There is a whole thread about VGC room views. Keep in mind that depending on how old the pictures are, the trees may be quite a bit taller than in the pictures.  The thread is called
> *Villas at Disney's Grand Californian - Room Views*



I'm here now and emailed Member Services this list of rooms: 5502, 4508, 5508, 4502, 6502.  I got 3508.  I did online check in but when I went to front desk, they said the assigned a 2nd floor room so I asked again and they re-checked to see what was available. You can see a little bit of the park but the trees are in the way.


----------



## Drewmama

I stopped by the DVC office (next to Fitness Center) and this was in the bag of goodies they gave us...


----------



## AZMermaid

2020 Avacado toast from Craftsman Grill 

2021 Mobile Order Avocado Toast, the second piece of bread was just underneath the first. The egg was hard cooked. I was so sad- I’ve been dreaming of this toast for 17 months! It went from top 3 Disney QS meals to the far, far bottom!


----------



## upritbass

That looks so sad. The lobster quesadilla I had for dinner was amazing! Maybe the cook wasn't awake, yet?

Are you going to get anything from Tortilla Joe's to take back to the room? DON'T USE MOBILE ORDER. Walk up to the bar and order from the bartender. As a bonus, you get a floor show watching the bartender work his magic while you wait for your food.


----------



## SeaDis

upritbass said:


> That looks so sad. The lobster quesadilla I had for dinner was amazing! Maybe the cook wasn't awake, yet?
> 
> Are you going to get anything from Tortilla Joe's to take back to the room? DON'T USE MOBILE ORDER. Walk up to the bar and order from the bartender. As a bonus, you get a floor show watching the bartender work his magic while you wait for your food.


Thanks for the tip!  Can you also sit in the bar/lounge as a walk-up?
Also, is the quick service Tortilla Joe's area (burrito bar) up and running?


----------



## upritbass

SeaDis said:


> Thanks for the tip!  Can you also sit in the bar/lounge as a walk-up?
> Also, is the quick service Tortilla Joe's area (burrito bar) up and running?


Yes, the bar is walk-up. Don't know about the quick-service area, I always order to-go from the bar.


----------



## AZMermaid

I’m waiting for the quesilla now! I didnt get the poke bowl because I remembered it as perfection and didn’t want that ruined too! Good tip on tortilla joes. We have Naples reserved tonight but tomorrow is open


----------



## taaren

Does anyone know the best Grand Californian e-mail to send comments to in order to get a response from management? The pool situation is incredibly disappointing this weekend. Every other hotel I've been to since the pandemic has figured out that appointment slots for pool time is better than telling guests they need to wait an indeterminate amount of time by the front gate (yesterday 2 hours) to use the pool ...

I'd rather just know they don't have any slots available and not slather up with sunscreen to be disappointed at the gate.


----------



## AZMermaid

Can you go to guest services? It filled around 1:30 today. We got in at noon and it was close to full, but then a bunch of preschool families left so availability steady for a bit (it seemed). All the cabanas were also full, which I’ve never seen before.  I was surprised how many families I saw going in at 9AM when we were eating breakfast. I  wonder if they had been turned away yesterday based on your report. That would be so frustrating.


----------



## AZMermaid

AZMermaid said:


> I’m waiting for the quesilla now! I didnt get the poke bowl because I remembered it as perfection and didn’t want that ruined too! Good tip on tortilla joes. We have Naples reserved tonight but tomorrow is open


The quesadilla was amazing and survived ”to go” well. The nachos… not so much! I’ll get them again when I can get the tray. My kids loved the kids grilled cheese and hot dog of the month (nacho hot dog).


----------



## taaren

AZMermaid said:


> Can you go to guest services? It filled around 1:30 today. We got in at noon and it was close to full, but then a bunch of preschool families left so availability steady for a bit (it seemed). All the cabanas were also full, which I’ve never seen before.  I was surprised how many families I saw going in at 9AM when we were eating breakfast. I  wonder if they had been turned away yesterday based on your report. That would be so frustrating.


I asked guest services who to email,they gave me the general manager's email. I sent him my thoughts on the experience. I feel worse for people who paid $700+/night to stay here. We'll see what comes of it.


----------



## LilyJC

taaren said:


> The pool situation is incredibly disappointing this weekend. Every other hotel I've been to since the pandemic has figured out that appointment slots for pool time is better than telling guests they need to wait an indeterminate amount of time by the front gate (yesterday 2 hours) to use the pool ...
> 
> I'd rather just know they don't have any slots available and not slather up with sunscreen to be disappointed at the gate.



No contacts for you, but that is just awful! Aulani is basically a free for all, but the CMs are checking for wristbands like never before. Hopefully the GCH management can figure out a better system ASAP!


----------



## Drewmama

taaren said:


> Does anyone know the best Grand Californian e-mail to send comments to in order to get a response from management? The pool situation is incredibly disappointing this weekend. Every other hotel I've been to since the pandemic has figured out that appointment slots for pool time is better than telling guests they need to wait an indeterminate amount of time by the front gate (yesterday 2 hours) to use the pool ...
> 
> I'd rather just know they don't have any slots available and not slather up with sunscreen to be disappointed at the gate.


Yep...I was here this weekend, too, and they need a better system...maybe like how they do it at Legoland where you sign up for 90 minute slots.  We got all ready only to head down and be told it could be 90 minute to 2 hrs wait.  Also, the wait times for the front desk and bell services to answer the phones is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## LAX

AZMermaid said:


> I either use chat or email member services. I’d ask for Paradise Pier View. There are some rooms that overlook Redwood Creek that would qualify as “theme park view”





sgrap said:


> There is a whole thread about VGC room views. Keep in mind that depending on how old the pictures are, the trees may be quite a bit taller than in the pictures.  The thread is called
> *Villas at Disney's Grand Californian - Room Views*



Thanks.



Drewmama said:


> I'm here now and emailed Member Services this list of rooms: 5502, 4508, 5508, 4502, 6502.  I got 3508.  I did online check in but when I went to front desk, they said the assigned a 2nd floor room so I asked again and they re-checked to see what was available. You can see a little bit of the park but the trees are in the way.



I guess you didn't get your requested room. I supposed I need to ask for a higher floor room, but I haven't had much luck with room requests at WDW. Thanks.

LAX


----------



## LAX

Oh. I forgot to ask when I should make the request. 30 days out enough time? TIA.

LAX


----------



## upritbass

AZMermaid said:


> The nachos… not so much! I’ll get them again when I can get the tray.


Get the nachos from Tortilla Joe's. If I remember right, we got the chicken nachos. Delish. One order is good for 4 people!


----------



## dvc_john

rmonty02 said:


> Hello all...am I missing something? I have tried to cancel a VCG 2bd room June (13-18) reservation twice now and it won't go through. As much as I'd like to take it as a sign to not cancel I sadly will be canceling this reservation.  Is something still wrong with online modifications? I don't want to have to call in.





starry_solo said:


> I remember reading elsewhere on the boards that you have to complete the section where it asks for your email address and then it will let you cancel.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's a software flaw - oh, I mean feature.  Go into modify your existing reservation and you'll find the email field is empty.  Add it and finish the modification.  Then go back and cancel.  It's faster than calling!




Thank you all.  I was having trouble cancelling a VGC reservation, and found this thread. You saved me a lot of trouble and a long wait phone call.


----------



## SeaDis

dvc_john said:


> Thank you all.  I was having trouble cancelling a VGC reservation, and found this thread. You saved me a lot of trouble and a long wait phone call.


Yes, this tip saved me as well.  

I can't believe they haven't fixed this or at least posted it prominently on the cancel page as a temp fix.  And they are so overloaded on call volume too!  People wanting to cancel should not have to call and take up those resources.


----------



## taaren

LAX said:


> I guess you didn't get your requested room. I supposed I need to ask for a higher floor room, but I haven't had much luck with room requests at WDW. Thanks.


I always request soon after booking (eg 10-11 months out), the same request, High Floor, Even number (my favorite rooms face Grizzly, love those trees and the privacy once Redwoods Challenge closes for the day, and my second choice is of course the Pixar Pier view).
When I checked in last weekend I asked if my requests had been met. She said no to both, we had originally been assigned a first floor odd number 1 bedroom. She was able to give us a 5th floor odd number instead, which I was really happy with since we are glass-of-wine-on-the-balcony-after-parks kind of people (and it feels weird to be spraying sunscreen on a porch with no privacy on the first floor) despite it facing the pool. I'm not sure the when of requesting matters, but inquiring about the request when checking in early helps. There's only been one time they gave me a room I really was unhappy with, it was a first floor HA studio, they had nothing else.


----------



## LilyJC

taaren said:


> There's only been one time they gave me a room I really was unhappy with, it was a first floor HA studio, they had nothing else.



We had that studio once…worst room ever!


----------



## KPeterso

taaren said:


> There's only been one time they gave me a room I really was unhappy with, it was a first floor HA studio, they had nothing else.





LilyJC said:


> We had that studio once…worst room ever!



We have had that room a couple times too. And completely agree - it is the worst one!


----------



## franandaj

We always book one bedrooms and it's the one next door. Like you all say, worst room ever. We don't bother to ask for the accessible room unless we are booking the Grand villa. The regular one bedrooms are accessible enough not to have the worst room in the hotel.


----------



## jodybird511

Can anyone tell me if VGC is still providing travel-size toiletries, or have they moved to the large pumps in the showers?  Most recent info I could find was from 2018.  TIA


----------



## upritbass

jodybird511 said:


> Can anyone tell me if VGC is still providing travel-size toiletries, or have they moved to the large pumps in the showers?  Most recent info I could find was from 2018.  TIA


When we were there last month it was still individual bottles and real bars of soap. Changing over to large pumps is probably pretty low on their to-do list...


----------



## yesdnil

Just booked a dedicated 2-bedroom for January and I can't believe I lucked into this perfect room at 7 months out!

We last stayed at Grand Californian in 2015 (hotel side), and we've been DVC members since 2018 (we usually go to WDW), so this will be our first time specifically staying at VGC.

So please give me all the tips and advice and insider info on the DVC section! How do we make reservations for things? It's been 6+ years since my last west coast trip and I don't remember how to do anything. We were gonna go last year, but, well, you know what happened. So I remember that we don't link our reservation to the Disneyland site like we do with our DVC stays at WDW, but what else is going to be different?

Thank you all so much for your expertise! I'm so thrilled and can't believe we got this room


----------



## SeaDis

yesdnil said:


> Just booked a dedicated 2-bedroom for January and I can't believe I lucked into this perfect room at 7 months out!
> 
> We last stayed at Grand Californian in 2015 (hotel side), and we've been DVC members since 2018 (we usually go to WDW), so this will be our first time specifically staying at VGC.
> 
> So please give me all the tips and advice and insider info on the DVC section! How do we make reservations for things? It's been 6+ years since my last west coast trip and I don't remember how to do anything. We were gonna go last year, but, well, you know what happened. So I remember that we don't link our reservation to the Disneyland site like we do with our DVC stays at WDW, but what else is going to be different?
> 
> Thank you all so much for your expertise! I'm so thrilled and can't believe we got this room


Congrats.  I think 2-Bedrooms are the "most-likely" to come by at the 7-month mark.  And even more so in January, if you are after holiday season and avoid the MLK holiday weekend.

1) Go to Disneyland.com and try your WDW login and see if it allows you to login.  They have been synching some of the features and systems lately, so the DL side looks more like the WDW side (but not there, yet).  If you can't login, create a new account at Disneyland.com.

2) Download the Disneyland App, and login using the same account.

3) Yes, you can link your DVC reservation now.  They added this feature when the Park Pass system was released, for reopening.  After you login above, give it a try (on website only at last check, not on the App yet).  If you just booked, there may be a lag (but I don't think there is).

4) Linking your reservation will allow you to book your Park Passes from the "Disney Hotel Bucket", just like WDW (IF DL still has reservations by then-- likely they will).  Although you are planning so far out, you won't have any problems with Park Passes.  But, if you want to make changes to your Park days down the road, it could help to have that hotel bucket.  *note, just like WDW, you need Park tickets linked to your account to make Park Passes.

5) Draft your room requests and email them to Member Services.  Search this forum for @Nonsuch, who made great maps of the VGC wing.  You can add those 2-Bedroom numbers to your request.  The trees have grown up alot and taken some of the views, unfortunately.  But they are pretty.

6) No magic bands or App room keys, yet.  You will use the App for park tickets, mobile orders and Fastpass/Maxpass (if available then); credit card for table service, and a plastic key for the room (and Early Entry, if available then).  You can add charging ability to room keys.  Screen shot your member card for DVC discount.  *Things can change in six months time.  Maybe we will see more integration.

7) Order groceries at Pavilions.com (or Amazon Prime Now).  We prefer Pavilions currently; look for code for $20 off and free delivery first order.  If alcohol in order, you need to be there to sign for it.  If not, you can delivery it before your arrival and the bellhop will put in storage.  Same as WDW.  Bring or buy basket filters and coffee grounds for coffee maker.

8) Craftsman Grill has some DVC items (milk, snacks, etc.)  But, no substitute for groceries above.  VGC souvenirs are in the main hotel giftshop.

9) In the past the standing advice, especially coming from DVC wing, was to go through DTD to the main gates of DCA in the morning; as it was faster than the GCH entrance to DCA.  Recent reports suggest that may not be true right now, but it's early.  I would look/ask for reports closer to your trip, for current info.

10)  The 2-BR are REALLY nice and a big improvement over most 2-BR at WDW.  You will have a lot of fire-power getting ready in the morning with 3 dedicated bathrooms, a full-size dining table (not a round after-thought table), kitchen island, AND a bar with more stools.  Plan accordingly if you have a big group.  An easy breakfast set out on the island/table while people are getting ready is an UNREAL time and money saver!  Start the dishwasher and off to the Parks.  *again, plan your groceries above.

Hope that's a good start.    Have fun! 

Edit:  Removed a blocked link


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

SeaDis said:


> Congrats.  I think 2-Bedrooms are the "most-likely" to come by at the 7-month mark.  And even more so in January, if you are after holiday season and avoid the MLK holiday weekend.
> 
> 1) Go to Disneyland.com and try your WDW login and see if it allows you to login.  They have been synching some of the features and systems lately, so the DL side looks more like the WDW side (but not there, yet).  If you can't login, create a new account at Disneyland.com.
> 
> 2) Download the Disneyland App, and login using the same account.
> 
> 3) Yes, you can link your DVC reservation now.  They added this feature when the Park Pass system was released, for reopening.  After you login above, give it a try (on website only at last check, not on the App yet).  If you just booked, there may be a lag (but I don't think there is).
> 
> 4) Linking your reservation will allow you to book your Park Passes from the "Disney Hotel Bucket", just like WDW (IF DL still has reservations by then-- likely they will).  Although you are planning so far out, you won't have any problems with Park Passes.  But, if you want to make changes to your Park days down the road, it could help to have that hotel bucket.  *note, just like WDW, you need Park tickets linked to your account to make Park Passes.
> 
> 5) Draft your room requests and email them to Member Services.  Search this forum for @Nonsuch, who made great maps of the VGC wing.  You can add those 2-Bedroom numbers to your request.  The trees have grown up alot and taken some of the views, unfortunately.  But they are pretty.
> 
> 6) No magic bands or App room keys, yet.  You will use the App for park tickets, mobile orders and Fastpass/Maxpass (if available then); credit card for table service, and a plastic key for the room (and Early Entry, if available then).  You can add charging ability to room keys.  Screen shot your member card for DVC discount.  *Things can change in six months time.  Maybe we will see more integration.
> 
> 7) Order groceries at Pavilions.com (or Amazon Prime Now).  We prefer Pavilions currently; look for code for $20 off and free delivery first order.  If alcohol in order, you need to be there to sign for it.  If not, you can delivery it before your arrival and the bellhop will put in storage.  Same as WDW.  Bring or buy basket filters and coffee grounds for coffee maker.
> 
> 8) Craftsman Grill has some DVC items (milk, snacks, etc.)  But, no substitute for groceries above.  VGC souvenirs are in the main hotel giftshop.
> 
> 9) In the past the standing advice, especially coming from DVC wing, was to go through DTD to the main gates of DCA in the morning; as it was faster than the GCH entrance to DCA.  Recent reports suggest that may not be true right now, but it's early.  I would look/ask for reports closer to your trip, for current info.
> 
> 10)  The 2-BR are REALLY nice and a big improvement over most 2-BR at WDW.  You will have a lot of fire-power getting ready in the morning with 3 dedicated bathrooms, a full-size dining table (not a round after-thought table), kitchen island, AND a bar with more stools.  Plan accordingly if you have a big group.  An easy breakfast set out on the island/table while people are getting ready is an UNREAL time and money saver!  Start the dishwasher and off to the Parks.  *again, plan your groceries above.
> 
> Hope that's a good start.    Have fun!
> 
> Edit:  Removed a blocked link


This is an amazing and thoughtful post!
Do you think they will prune/remove trees someday or will the theme park view eventually completely disappear?


----------



## upritbass

SeaDis said:


> 10) The 2-BR are REALLY nice


You forgot the in-room washer/dryer.


----------



## SeaDis

upritbass said:


> You forgot the in-room washer/dryer.


We love it so much we would never forget that.  But it’s not a distinction from WDW 2-BR’s like the other features. Same stack units even.  They are cheap, but great to have!


----------



## SeaDis

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> This is an amazing and thoughtful post!
> Do you think they will prune/remove trees someday or will the theme park view eventually completely disappear?


We love trees but we hope they will keep some views!  It’s up to the membership to make voices heard.  The annual meeting is next week!


----------



## yesdnil

SeaDis said:


> Congrats.  I think 2-Bedrooms are the "most-likely" to come by at the 7-month mark.  And even more so in January, if you are after holiday season and avoid the MLK holiday weekend.
> 
> 1) Go to Disneyland.com and try your WDW login and see if it allows you to login.  They have been synching some of the features and systems lately, so the DL side looks more like the WDW side (but not there, yet).  If you can't login, create a new account at Disneyland.com.
> 
> 2) Download the Disneyland App, and login using the same account.
> 
> 3) Yes, you can link your DVC reservation now.  They added this feature when the Park Pass system was released, for reopening.  After you login above, give it a try (on website only at last check, not on the App yet).  If you just booked, there may be a lag (but I don't think there is).
> 
> 4) Linking your reservation will allow you to book your Park Passes from the "Disney Hotel Bucket", just like WDW (IF DL still has reservations by then-- likely they will).  Although you are planning so far out, you won't have any problems with Park Passes.  But, if you want to make changes to your Park days down the road, it could help to have that hotel bucket.  *note, just like WDW, you need Park tickets linked to your account to make Park Passes.
> 
> 5) Draft your room requests and email them to Member Services.  Search this forum for @Nonsuch, who made great maps of the VGC wing.  You can add those 2-Bedroom numbers to your request.  The trees have grown up alot and taken some of the views, unfortunately.  But they are pretty.
> 
> 6) No magic bands or App room keys, yet.  You will use the App for park tickets, mobile orders and Fastpass/Maxpass (if available then); credit card for table service, and a plastic key for the room (and Early Entry, if available then).  You can add charging ability to room keys.  Screen shot your member card for DVC discount.  *Things can change in six months time.  Maybe we will see more integration.
> 
> 7) Order groceries at Pavilions.com (or Amazon Prime Now).  We prefer Pavilions currently; look for code for $20 off and free delivery first order.  If alcohol in order, you need to be there to sign for it.  If not, you can delivery it before your arrival and the bellhop will put in storage.  Same as WDW.  Bring or buy basket filters and coffee grounds for coffee maker.
> 
> 8) Craftsman Grill has some DVC items (milk, snacks, etc.)  But, no substitute for groceries above.  VGC souvenirs are in the main hotel giftshop.
> 
> 9) In the past the standing advice, especially coming from DVC wing, was to go through DTD to the main gates of DCA in the morning; as it was faster than the GCH entrance to DCA.  Recent reports suggest that may not be true right now, but it's early.  I would look/ask for reports closer to your trip, for current info.
> 
> 10)  The 2-BR are REALLY nice and a big improvement over most 2-BR at WDW.  You will have a lot of fire-power getting ready in the morning with 3 dedicated bathrooms, a full-size dining table (not a round after-thought table), kitchen island, AND a bar with more stools.  Plan accordingly if you have a big group.  An easy breakfast set out on the island/table while people are getting ready is an UNREAL time and money saver!  Start the dishwasher and off to the Parks.  *again, plan your groceries above.
> 
> Hope that's a good start.    Have fun!
> 
> Edit:  Removed a blocked link


Wow, thank you so much for all the detailed and helpful information!! I think you answered all the questions I had, but I'll pop back on when we get closer. I'm sure I'll have more!


----------



## SeaDis

Any recent guests:  
Is the DVC check-in desk in use?  In the past it was at the end of the front desk but not always staffed.


----------



## DISguyDennis

Anybody been to GCH craftsman bar recently? Was wondering if they still have the souvenir steins for sale?


----------



## David.D

What amenities do the DVC rooms include now? Do they have a keurig or a normal coffee pot is the biggest question.


----------



## pepe3penelope

Hi! Does anyone have any recent pictures of what the cookware looks like? Planning on doing a few dinners in the villa. Any are appreciated!


----------



## SeaDis

David.D said:


> What amenities do the DVC rooms include now? Do they have a keurig or a normal coffee pot is the biggest question.





pepe3penelope said:


> Hi! Does anyone have any recent pictures of what the cookware looks like? Planning on doing a few dinners in the villa. Any are appreciated!



Coffee:  Bring or include in your grocery order basket filters.  Otherwise you are stuck with paper towels or the gross all in one filter/coffee.  And, not enough of them.

Cookware:  Standard Wal-mart grade stuff.  I would not want them to invest in any better (would get trashed).  Non-stick on the pots/pans in good shape.  Looks like we are missing a few items (spatula?  yikes).  You can google for full inventories.  I thought they were posted in the room but couldn't find.  Inventory hasn't changed, to my knowledge.


----------



## pepe3penelope

SeaDis said:


> Coffee:  Bring or include in your grocery order basket filters.  Otherwise you are stuck with paper towels or the gross all in one filter/coffee.  And, not enough of them.
> 
> Cookware:  Standard Wal-mart grade stuff.  I would not want them to invest in any better (would get trashed).  Non-stick on the pots/pans in good shape.  Looks like we are missing a few items (spatula?  yikes).  You can google for full inventories.  I thought they were posted in the room but couldn't find.  Inventory hasn't changed, to my knowledge.


Oh my goodness! You are so awesome! Thank you soooo much! Helps a lot with meal planning so I don’t have to bring extra cookware!


----------



## AZMermaid

Had to waitlist for Memorial Day Saturday 5/28 today in a studio. Both Friday and Saturday were all booked up yesterday, so Sat wasn’t available at 11 months. I’m going to try to snag Sunday tomorrow so I just did a one night waitlist.


----------



## upritbass

AZMermaid said:


> Had to waitlist for Memorial Day Saturday 5/28 today in a studio. Both Friday and Saturday were all booked up yesterday, so Sat wasn’t available at 11 months. I’m going to try to snag Sunday tomorrow so I just did a one night waitlist.


That happened to us for our December trip, so we just went ahead with a 1BR instead. There are a lot of points out there that need to be used because of the 1 year shut-down. Expect this to continue for a while...


----------



## reneaterry

Just booked a 1 bedroom in January. I've never stayed here and want some room recommendations. Are there rooms with theme Park views? Is that something I need to request? Are there better options than requesting that view?


----------



## AZMermaid

Yes there are rooms with a view of paradise pier and redwood creek trail. Most people want paradise pier, so I’d be specific if that’s the area you want. The rooms are pretty close to Goofys Sky School so if you’ll be trying to sleep before park closing… it can be loud.


----------



## Nonsuch

reneaterry said:


> Just booked a 1 bedroom in January. I've never stayed here and want some room recommendations. Are there rooms with theme Park views? Is that something I need to request? Are there better options than requesting that view?


Welcome Home 
Remember to make a villa request in advance with Member Services 
Search this thread for “6502” to get hints


----------



## kucanhead

We were there in mid May in a 1 bedroom, room 4508. Since we were from out of state, this was as close as we could get to going on the rides. I honestly didn't find the noise very loud at all in the room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kucanhead said:


> We were there in mid May in a 1 bedroom, room 4508. Since we were from out of state, this was as close as we could get to going on the rides. I honestly didn't find the noise very loud at all in the room.
> 
> View attachment 585495View attachment 585496



They must not have had the Silly Symphony Swings going......


----------



## kucanhead

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They must not have had the Silly Symphony Swings going......


My daughter loves that ride. Here's a video from the balcony, it doesn't seem too loud from there.


----------



## DebbieB

Any word from the 6/24 owners meeting that was postponed from last December?


----------



## Nonsuch

I noticed the link in my signature to the floorplan map is broken, so here is a repost:
The image below is just a preview, the attached PDF files are easier to read.
(edit:  new signature links to files in this post)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hi Everyone!  Hi Kat!  We just booked 4 nights in February and are renting points.  So excited.  We stayed in the VWL in May now we get to stay here.  First time in quite sometime we will be staying at VGC.  Any advice on a room request for a standard room?


----------



## ddlar

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi Everyone!  Hi Kat!  We just booked 4 nights in February and are renting points.  So excited.  We stayed in the VWL in May now we get to stay here.  First time in quite sometime we will be staying at VGC.  Any advice on a room request for a standard room?



I've stayed several times and have not disliked any room. There are no "standard/preferred" views at VGC -- everything is one category. (You can specify an Accessible room, though). As you can see from Nonsuch's great post, it is a small DVC location with a small number of rooms on each floor. You generally face the theme park, pool, or landscaping (lower floors). I usually end up on the 2nd - 3rd floor facing California Adventure park, and have been happy with those rooms. Higher is better if you want a view. 

First floor can feel a bit "open" to guests walking by, but I've never personally had a problem. I've stayed in 1505 (2BR) and 1502 (1BR) and didn't think I'd like those, but they were fine - very convenient locations with good access to the pool area. The only thing I did not like about 1502 was that there was a gap at the balcony door, and someone was smoking on their balcony , and I could smell smoke every now and then. I reported the "gap" issue to the resort.

If I were pressed to submit a request, I would say the end (*513 - *522) 2nd - 5th floor, or maybe the 6th floor near the viewing deck (never stayed there myself). But, with such a small number of rooms, requests can be hard to get. (I booked two rooms for family one year - 2BR and Studio - and could not get them on the same floor. Same thing happened at Kidani, though, and that's a big DVC resort. I haven't cracked how to get neighboring DVC rooms.)


----------



## CarolynFH

ddlar said:


> I haven't cracked how to get neighboring DVC rooms.


Have you had "traveling with" notations placed on both/all reservations?  That's the only method I've heard of so far.  Of course, it's still just a request....


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thank you ddlar!!!


----------



## ddlar

CarolynFH said:


> Have you had "traveling with" notations placed on both/all reservations?  That's the only method I've heard of so far.  Of course, it's still just a request....


I requested that the rooms be next to/near each other, and they were both booked from my DVC account, but I am not sure if my request resulted in a special "traveling with" notation. I will try to verify that that next time. *Thank you!*

For the Kidani reservation, the rooms were in the same section, different floors. I think that meets Disney's definition of "near each other." To me, it means same area/building, same floor, ideally adjacent. But a request _is _just a request.


----------



## sabrecmc

These days, with the backlog in points and all the pent-up demand for vacations, as a non-owner of GC, is it best to rent points or just go with a cash room reservation?  We own at AKL, but nothing is ever available for the GC for dates I look at by the time the window rolls around.  Are waitlists granted with any frequency? It might end up being better to just stay at the Disneyland Hotel instead of trying for the GC, but if there is a trick I'm missing, I'd love any input you might have!


----------



## SeaDis

sabrecmc said:


> These days, with the backlog in points and all the pent-up demand for vacations, as a non-owner of GC, is it best to rent points or just go with a cash room reservation?  We own at AKL, but nothing is ever available for the GC for dates I look at by the time the window rolls around.  Are waitlists granted with any frequency? It might end up being better to just stay at the Disneyland Hotel instead of trying for the GC, but if there is a trick I'm missing, I'd love any input you might have!


For a studio, yes you likely need to rent home resort points.  For 7-month stays, best bet will be 1-2BR and you should be online right at the opening window.  If no luck, yes setup waitlist and then stalk daily.

In addition to the usual rental brokers, many DVC resale firms are also renting points and pre-booked reservations.  If your dates are flexible, you could try that route by signing up for their newsletters or checking websites every couple days.  Facebook groups are also good, I think.  There are also rental boards here at DIS and some others.

For a cash room, I don't think they have any DVC inventory to rent for cash; as they are always booked-up near the 7-month mark.  If you meant a cash hotel room, then that's easy.  Checkout Dapperday.com for a fun semi-annual event with some good convention rates on regular rooms at GCH and DLR, typically.  Best of luck!


----------



## franandaj

sabrecmc said:


> Are waitlists granted with any frequency?



Wait lists can often come through. Because a lot of owners live within a reasonable driving distance often plans are made with the idea that if they don't work out they can easily be canceled around 30 days out with no penalty. Don't lose hope, but have a backup plan.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Hi all, we got lucky and scored a studio for tomorrow night. Can anyone here speak to the current pool and water slide restrictions? In terms of both capacity and masks. Thanks!


----------



## Jacie

Hi guys! Quick question: Only stayed at the Grand once before and we arrived later in the day. We're heading out to Anaheim tomorrow, staying off site tomorrow night, and then have a 5 night stay at VGC starting Sunday.
We wanted to head to the Grand Californian early Sunday morning (Like 7/8 am) to drop our bags with bell services and then we'll head to the park. This way we don't have to go back to our offsite hotel at all.

So, my question is this: Can we go ahead and get checked in when we drop off the bags? I know at WDW, you can check in early and then you'll get a text when you're room is ready later (to open with your phone or magicband.) However, I wasn't sure if the Grand had a system in place like that or if I had to drop our bags off and then come back to check in later. 

Thank you!


----------



## pepe3penelope

DisneyMusicMan said:


> Hi all, we got lucky and scored a studio for tomorrow night. Can anyone here speak to the current pool and water slide restrictions? In terms of both capacity and masks. Thanks!


I’m curious also cuz we are checking in for the week in Monday!


----------



## Nabas

.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Jacie said:


> Hi guys! Quick question: Only stayed at the Grand once before and we arrived later in the day. We're heading out to Anaheim tomorrow, staying off site tomorrow night, and then have a 5 night stay at VGC starting Sunday.
> We wanted to head to the Grand Californian early Sunday morning (Like 7/8 am) to drop our bags with bell services and then we'll head to the park. This way we don't have to go back to our offsite hotel at all.
> 
> So, my question is this: Can we go ahead and get checked in when we drop off the bags? I know at WDW, you can check in early and then you'll get a text when you're room is ready later (to open with your phone or magicband.) However, I wasn't sure if the Grand had a system in place like that or if I had to drop our bags off and then come back to check in later.
> 
> Thank you!





pepe3penelope said:


> I’m curious also cuz we are checking in for the week in Monday!


I’ve always been able to check in before the room is ready, to get the resort key.  VGC does not have the feature where the app can unlock the doors like WDW, you will receive a key card.  You should be able to do most of the checkin online via the Disneyland website if you link your DVC reservation.  That makes it go much faster upon arrival, as all they need to do is verify ID & give you the keys.  

A couple of times I’ve not received the text when the room is ready; if you don’t get it by 4pm, the time for the Villas, just wander over there when you have a few minutes to get the room assignment & pick up your luggage.


----------



## dcfromva

Jacie said:


> Hi guys! Quick question: Only stayed at the Grand once before and we arrived later in the day. We're heading out to Anaheim tomorrow, staying off site tomorrow night, and then have a 5 night stay at VGC starting Sunday.
> We wanted to head to the Grand Californian early Sunday morning (Like 7/8 am) to drop our bags with bell services and then we'll head to the park. This way we don't have to go back to our offsite hotel at all.
> 
> So, my question is this: Can we go ahead and get checked in when we drop off the bags? I know at WDW, you can check in early and then you'll get a text when you're room is ready later (to open with your phone or magicband.) However, I wasn't sure if the Grand had a system in place like that or if I had to drop our bags off and then come back to check in later.
> 
> Thank you!


  Your plan will work fine. You can store your bags with bell services.  You can also check in (might even be a shorter check in line really early in the morning).


----------



## upritbass

You can check-in up to 4 days in advance. The only reason to go to the front desk is to pick up your keys.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

pepe3penelope said:


> I’m curious also cuz we are checking in for the week in Monday!


Just checked in. No pool restrictions. But they will likely hit capacity. Water slide is closed, as is the pool it flows into. The other pools are open.


----------



## nicole88s

.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Has anyone heard if DVC will get a discount on the Magic Key program?


----------



## tweetykl

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Has anyone heard if DVC will get a discount on the Magic Key program?


Was there a discount with the last Annual pass? It was barely a discount if I remember right.


----------



## LilyJC

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Has anyone heard if DVC will get a discount on the Magic Key program?



I checked the DVC website under benefits, which is where the minuscule $20 discount for highest DLR passes used to be listed. Nothing about the new program at all, so we’ll see if they update to list a discount. I highly doubt it though…


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

LilyJC said:


> I checked the DVC website under benefits, which is where the minuscule $20 discount for highest DLR passes used to be listed. Nothing about the new program at all, so we’ll see if they update to list a discount. I highly doubt it though…


Any idea why our discounts out here are so different than WDW? I'm a relatively new DVC member, and I was shocked to see how much they differ.


----------



## tweetykl

Probably because there is such a small quantity of DVC owners at Disneyland.


----------



## LilyJC

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Any idea why our discounts out here are so different than WDW? I'm a relatively new DVC member, and I was shocked to see how much they differ.



DLR is much more of a locals park than WDW. DVC is definitely not much of a consideration out here, and many CMs had never heard of DVC.  Some years it was definitely a struggle to even get our $20 discount per pass at the ticket windows.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

LilyJC said:


> DLR is much more of a locals park than WDW. DVC is definitely not much of a consideration out here, and many CMs had never heard of DVC.  Some years it was definitely a struggle to even get our $20 discount per pass at the ticket windows.
> 
> That's unfortunate. We paid for our points and pay our annual dues just like WDW owners, our "perks" should be the same. While DL may be a locals park, DVC owners aren't necessarily local. We live in Northern California, and I know there are many out of state VGC owners.


----------



## LilyJC

It’s definitely a bummer. We are locals and owners, and the best DVC DLR experience we’ve had was the first DL Moonlight Magic. Who knows if those will ever return, but perhaps DVC will offer more DLR perks when DLT points start being sold…


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

LilyJC said:


> It’s definitely a bummer. We are locals and owners, and the best DVC DLR experience we’ve had was the first DL Moonlight Magic. Who knows if those will ever return, but perhaps DVC will offer more DLR perks when DLT points start being sold…



Straight from the horse's mouth...here is Terri's response to my inquiry on DVC discount on the Magic Key program:

"Hope this finds you and your family doing well. We are excited to see this new program roll out as well.

The pass program at Disneyland is different than Walt Disney World, so the offer for DVC Members is different, but there is one. DVC Members receive a $20 discount on the Enchant, Believe and Dream Key. The purchase must be made on site at the Box Office and you need to show your DVC Member “blue card” to receive.

Hope that insight helps.

Terri"


----------



## LilyJC

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth...here is Terri's response to my inquiry on DVC discount on the Magic Key program:
> 
> "Hope this finds you and your family doing well. We are excited to see this new program roll out as well.
> 
> The pass program at Disneyland is different than Walt Disney World, so the offer for DVC Members is different, but there is one. DVC Members receive a $20 discount on the Enchant, Believe and Dream Key. The purchase must be made on site at the Box Office and you need to show your DVC Member “blue card” to receive.
> 
> Hope that insight helps.
> 
> Terri"



Hopefully they’ll disperse this info to CMs before Key sales start or post it on the DVC site so we can show the CMs if they try to argue it. I’d definitely save that email in case you’re planning to utilize the “discount.” So aggravating that we have to do everything at the ticket windows. I wish we could at least purchase the voucher and then finalize by showing our blue card when we have our first visit as we do at WDW.

Our family will need to strategize a bit with the new reservation system in place if we want to take advantage of the $60-80 savings…


----------



## kucanhead

I'm hoping that once the DLH Tower goes on sale that DVC will have more incentive to up their discounts at Disneyland including the Magic Key passes. The sales pitch will go a lot better if they can offer a discount at the park people are planning to stay at instead of at the one on the other side of the country.


----------



## lilpooh108

Scored a last minute VGC ressie on expiring points and I'm so overwhelmed. It's been literally 6 years since we've stayed.  A few questions for the experts

(1) World of Color is not playing right now right? I checked the Disney website it says no performances--- so there's no fireworks show visible from VGC?

(2) are there any 2 bdrm villas that overlook DTD that I can request?

(3) Earlier commenters said in July that the slide is closed (sad).  Is this still true?  

(4) If I want to rent a Cabana, is it worth it at this point? Recent prices?

(5) anyone know if Napa Rose has a bar or something if we just want to drink wine at night as a night cap?

Thanks so much in advance! I'm so overwhelmed and don't even know where to start anymore. Rusty at this!


----------



## bluecruiser

lilpooh108 said:


> Scored a last minute VGC ressie on expiring points and I'm so overwhelmed. It's been literally 6 years since we've stayed.  A few questions for the experts
> 
> (2) are there any 2 bdrm villas that overlook DTD that I can request?



The VGC units are South of the main GCH (hotel) building. None of the VGC rooms overlook DTD. They have a view of the Mariposa pool or DCA.


----------



## BlazerFan

Question for anyone who has visited lately.  How busy has it been at the pool?  Are you able to spend any time there or is capacity limited?


----------



## 2boysmommy

lilpooh108 said:


> Scored a last minute VGC ressie on expiring points and I'm so overwhelmed. It's been literally 6 years since we've stayed.  A few questions for the experts
> 
> (3) Earlier commenters said in July that the slide is closed (sad).  Is this still true?



Based on everything I have seen recently, including media events within the last couple of weeks, the slide is open. It seems the official policy is that it "may" be closed.


----------



## Carl Wegner

Just went down the slide.  All pools are open.


----------



## Sunnyore

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth...here is Terri's response to my inquiry on DVC discount on the Magic Key program:
> 
> "Hope this finds you and your family doing well. We are excited to see this new program roll out as well.
> 
> The pass program at Disneyland is different than Walt Disney World, so the offer for DVC Members is different, but there is one. DVC Members receive a $20 discount on the Enchant, Believe and Dream Key. The purchase must be made on site at the Box Office and you need to show your DVC Member “blue card” to receive.
> 
> Hope that insight helps.
> 
> Terri"



Say I want to take advantage of this, I'm a little confused on how I would do it with reservations in place currently. Would I pay to park to get to the box office? While that can get reimbursed with Dream key, say there's no more same day reservations for the parks, so I'm SOL? And your Key would still start that day since you used that perk. Or pay $25 for parking to save $20 on the Magic key.  Or I guess I can pay $10 to park at Simba and save a whopping $10 for the key then. Does anyone else have any other ideas that I'm not seeing? At least with WDW we have the opportunity to wait on hold for 4-6hrs to purchase our DVC APs.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Sunnyore said:


> Say I want to take advantage of this, I'm a little confused on how I would do it with reservations in place currently. Would I pay to park to get to the box office? While that can get reimbursed with Dream key, say there's no more same day reservations for the parks, so I'm SOL? And your Key would still start that day since you used that perk. Or pay $25 for parking to save $20 on the Magic key.  Or I guess I can pay $10 to park at Simba and save a whopping $10 for the key then. Does anyone else have any other ideas that I'm not seeing? At least with WDW we have the opportunity to wait on hold for 4-6hrs to purchase our DVC APs.


I’m not clear from your post if your reservations in place are park reservations or VGC reservations.   Throwing out some possibilities that may help if you have VGC reservations - 
Unless things have changed, since opening there have been two park reservation buckets, one for Disney hotel guests and the regular one for non-hotel guests.  On some dates when the regular buckets had no availability for park reservations, the DLR hotel bucket still had availability.  The DLR hotel reservation bucket is open/visible for DVC VGC reservations after you link your DVC reservation on the DLR website.  

Unknown here is if Disneyland will have three reservation buckets starting August 25, adding a bucket for Magic Key (MK) holders, similar to what WDW had for AP’s at their reopening. 

Also unknown is if a Magic Key pass can book from the hotel reservation bucket with a confirmed Disney hotel or DVC VGC reservation…we may not know that until folks get MKs and try to book from the hotel reservation bucket.  
So, if you want to chance it, buy your MKs & then look for same day park availability in the hotel park reservation bucket should the MK bucket be fully booked.  
Maybe wait a few days after August 25, so folks can post back on what they are seeing re reservation buckets and ability to use the hotel bucket with MK, to see if any of these are viable options.  

Another option might be to purchase a regular multi-day ticket to book park reservations in advance of your visit, then convert the ticket to a MK pass while the ticket is still valid.  This would ensure you had park reservations for the desired dates of your stay.  From the DLR MK terms & conditions page, under Upgrades - 

_UPGRADES: A Guest wishing to upgrade to a Pass from another form of eligible Disneyland® Resort theme park admission media must upgrade on the same day in which the original form of theme park admission media is valid, and must choose a Pass of equal or greater value than the retail price of the original theme park admission media when it was purchased. The difference in prices must be paid in full at the time of the upgrade. If an upgrade to a Pass is made from a multi-day ticket, the Pass will be backdated to begin on the first day that such ticket was used; if an upgrade to a Pass is made from a lower level Pass, the new Pass will have the same expiration date as the original Pass. Each guest wishing to upgrade their theme park admission media to a Pass must be present at the time of the upgrade transaction. Fully used, or partially used and expired, theme park admission media, complimentary ticket media, special event ticket media and ticket media stating its ineligibility for an upgrade may not be upgraded to a Pass. Upgrades are subject to Pass availability. Downgrades are not allowed._

You mention possibly paying $10 for parking in Simba to get your MK pass prior to your visit. Not knowing how many ticket booths will be open for upgrades or how long that process might take, it might end up being more than $10 to park in Simba - from DLR website on DTD parking -
_
The first hour of parking costs $10. Validations apply after the first hour of paid parking. 

Enjoy an additional 3 hours of same-day parking with a $20-minimum purchase and validation from any Downtown Disney location—or up to 5 additional hours of same-day parking with validation from any Downtown Disney table-service restaurant. 

Beyond these validations, each additional hour costs $14, charged in 30-minute increments, with a minimum $7. The maximum daily parking and lost ticket fee is $66. Parking is subject to capacity._

Another unknown is if an existing future park reservation associated with a ticket will be transferred to the MK pass after an upgrade, or if the ticket reservation will be canceled when the ticket is invalidated with the upgrade & new park reservations are needed using the MK from a MK reservation bucket. You may need to contact Disney for help with this question, or else maybe the CMs in the ticket booths would be able to help. This is a big unknown until folks try this after getting MK upgrades with future park reservations in place. 

No-cost parking options just to buy the MK pass would require finding someplace within walking distance where you could park for a bit.  I’m sorry, I don’t know Anaheim well enough to be able to suggest a place for you.  

Re your question on whether your MK would start if you used the parking perk with the Dream key but could not get a park reservation after purchase - it appears so after reviewing the MK terms & conditions (bold added by me) - 

_UNACTIVATED PASS EXPIRATION: A Pass is valid for applicable privileges for one (1) year from the date of use of the Pass for first entry into a Disneyland® Resort theme park or use of the parking benefit on the pass for a fully-paid first entry into a pay-on-entry lot at the Disneyland® Resort. Use of a Pass for a discount on parking will not activate the Pass. Pass privileges will not be available until such Pass is activated via park entry or applicable entry into a pay-on-entry lot; provided however, that park reservations, as applicable and subject to associated restrictions, may be made in anticipation of activation of a Pass so long as such Pass has not expired._

Good luck with working it out!


----------



## Sunnyore

Mathmagicland said:


> I’m not clear from your post if your reservations in place are park reservations or VGC reservations.   Throwing out some possibilities that may help if you have VGC reservations -
> Unless things have changed, since opening there have been two park reservation buckets, one for Disney hotel guests and the regular one for non-hotel guests.  On some dates when the regular buckets had no availability for park reservations, the DLR hotel bucket still had availability.  The DLR hotel reservation bucket is open/visible for DVC VGC reservations after you link your DVC reservation on the DLR website.
> 
> Unknown here is if Disneyland will have three reservation buckets starting August 25, adding a bucket for Magic Key (MK) holders, similar to what WDW had for AP’s at their reopening.
> 
> Also unknown is if a Magic Key pass can book from the hotel reservation bucket with a confirmed Disney hotel or DVC VGC reservation…we may not know that until folks get MKs and try to book from the hotel reservation bucket.
> So, if you want to chance it, buy your MKs & then look for same day park availability in the hotel park reservation bucket should the MK bucket be fully booked.
> Maybe wait a few days after August 25, so folks can post back on what they are seeing re reservation buckets and ability to use the hotel bucket with MK, to see if any of these are viable options.
> 
> Another option might be to purchase a regular multi-day ticket to book park reservations in advance of your visit, then convert the ticket to a MK pass while the ticket is still valid.  This would ensure you had park reservations for the desired dates of your stay.  From the DLR MK terms & conditions page, under Upgrades -
> 
> _UPGRADES: A Guest wishing to upgrade to a Pass from another form of eligible Disneyland® Resort theme park admission media must upgrade on the same day in which the original form of theme park admission media is valid, and must choose a Pass of equal or greater value than the retail price of the original theme park admission media when it was purchased. The difference in prices must be paid in full at the time of the upgrade. If an upgrade to a Pass is made from a multi-day ticket, the Pass will be backdated to begin on the first day that such ticket was used; if an upgrade to a Pass is made from a lower level Pass, the new Pass will have the same expiration date as the original Pass. Each guest wishing to upgrade their theme park admission media to a Pass must be present at the time of the upgrade transaction. Fully used, or partially used and expired, theme park admission media, complimentary ticket media, special event ticket media and ticket media stating its ineligibility for an upgrade may not be upgraded to a Pass. Upgrades are subject to Pass availability. Downgrades are not allowed._
> 
> You mention possibly paying $10 for parking in Simba to get your MK pass prior to your visit. Not knowing how many ticket booths will be open for upgrades or how long that process might take, it might end up being more than $10 to park in Simba - from DLR website on DTD parking -
> 
> _The first hour of parking costs $10. Validations apply after the first hour of paid parking.
> 
> Enjoy an additional 3 hours of same-day parking with a $20-minimum purchase and validation from any Downtown Disney location—or up to 5 additional hours of same-day parking with validation from any Downtown Disney table-service restaurant.
> 
> Beyond these validations, each additional hour costs $14, charged in 30-minute increments, with a minimum $7. The maximum daily parking and lost ticket fee is $66. Parking is subject to capacity._
> 
> Another unknown is if an existing future park reservation associated with a ticket will be transferred to the MK pass after an upgrade, or if the ticket reservation will be canceled when the ticket is invalidated with the upgrade & new park reservations are needed using the MK from a MK reservation bucket. You may need to contact Disney for help with this question, or else maybe the CMs in the ticket booths would be able to help. This is a big unknown until folks try this after getting MK upgrades with future park reservations in place.
> 
> No-cost parking options just to buy the MK pass would require finding someplace within walking distance where you could park for a bit.  I’m sorry, I don’t know Anaheim well enough to be able to suggest a place for you.
> 
> Re your question on whether your MK would start if you used the parking perk with the Dream key but could not get a park reservation after purchase - it appears so after reviewing the MK terms & conditions (bold added by me) -
> 
> _UNACTIVATED PASS EXPIRATION: A Pass is valid for applicable privileges for one (1) year from the date of use of the Pass for first entry into a Disneyland® Resort theme park or use of the parking benefit on the pass for a fully-paid first entry into a pay-on-entry lot at the Disneyland® Resort. Use of a Pass for a discount on parking will not activate the Pass. Pass privileges will not be available until such Pass is activated via park entry or applicable entry into a pay-on-entry lot; provided however, that park reservations, as applicable and subject to associated restrictions, may be made in anticipation of activation of a Pass so long as such Pass has not expired._
> 
> Good luck with working it out!


Thanks for being so thorough. I think I decided to just wait it out and see if someone posts they got their DVC discount at the box office or not. I do have my last of my 3 day cali tickets to use and reserved it for my first day during my VGC stay in September. Best case scenario is I go to box office that day and they let me buy my key and make reservation for the next day. I’m hoping the hotel bucket would mean I have a good chance of getting a park reservation using my Key for the second day but I know there’s no guarantees. I also did go ahead and book a Napa Rose ressie for next week and maybe I can use that opportunity of complimentary parking to buy my Key at the box office. That way I can make my park reservations a bit earlier. I guess we’ll find out in a few days how fast park reservations are full for Keyholders!


----------



## BlazerFan

We haven't been to the VGC since October 2019 and have a trip coming up this week.  Pre-Covid we used to have groceries delivered from Vons.  Has anyone had groceries delivered lately?  Are they still accepted at bell services?


----------



## SeaDis

BlazerFan said:


> We haven't been to the VGC since October 2019 and have a trip coming up this week.  Pre-Covid we used to have groceries delivered from Vons.  Has anyone had groceries delivered lately?  Are they still accepted at bell services?


No changes to grocery delivery on our recent trip.  Bell services will accept as long as there is no alcohol in the order.


----------



## BlazerFan

SeaDis said:


> No changes to grocery delivery on our recent trip.  Bell services will accept as long as there is no alcohol in the order.




Thank you!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Sunnyore said:


> Thanks for being so thorough. I think I decided to just wait it out and see if someone posts they got their DVC discount at the box office or not. I do have my last of my 3 day cali tickets to use and reserved it for my first day during my VGC stay in September. Best case scenario is I go to box office that day and they let me buy my key and make reservation for the next day. I’m hoping the hotel bucket would mean I have a good chance of getting a park reservation using my Key for the second day but I know there’s no guarantees. I also did go ahead and book a Napa Rose ressie for next week and maybe I can use that opportunity of complimentary parking to buy my Key at the box office. That way I can make my park reservations a bit earlier. I guess we’ll find out in a few days how fast park reservations are full for Keyholders!



Not sure if you’ve seen today’s Disney Blog post - it says ticket booths will not be open at this time.  

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-pass-your-top-magic-key-questions-answered/


----------



## LilyJC

Oof, this Magic Key sale is going to be a mess. I haven’t had a chance to follow up, but on a chat with a DLR CM, I was told “IF” they still give the DVC discount, we’d have to do it in person at the booth…Apparently at the booth that won’t be open…  And the CM had heard nothing about the DVC $20 discount being applicable for the keys.


----------



## Sunnyore

Mathmagicland said:


> Not sure if you’ve seen today’s Disney Blog post - it says ticket booths will not be open at this time.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-pass-your-top-magic-key-questions-answered/



I did and so I chatted with a CM and she said she doesn’t know where I can get my DVC discount yet but will hopefully have more info on Wednesday. I’m pretty sure it has to be in person though to verify my DVC card but I’m in no hurry so guess wait and see. I want my $20 discount


----------



## Sunnyore

LilyJC said:


> Oof, this Magic Key sale is going to be a mess. I haven’t had a chance to follow up, but on a chat with a DLR CM, I was told “IF” they still give the DVC discount, we’d have to do it in person at the booth…Apparently at the booth that won’t be open…  And the CM had heard nothing about the DVC $20 discount being applicable for the keys.



My person confirmed the discount but said not sure where.


----------



## LilyJC

Sunnyore said:


> My person confirmed the discount but said not sure where.



Well that’s a positive that at least one DLR CM has heard of the DVC discount


----------



## coastermom

Booked at our 11 month window and are all ready for July 2022 !! Staying a week at VGC with at least 3 days in DL . We are renting a car to drive the 1 and 1/2 hours to San Diego and one day at Magic Mountain. Super excited to be going back to DL since we couldn't go because of covid in 2020. Just had to share with others that will get my excitement


----------



## Mathmagicland

Sharing - just got my Magic Key passes and tried to book park reservations from the hotel bucket using the hotel reservation link on my DVC reservation in the website and it will not allow me to do so. I had to book the park reservations from the Magic Key reservation bucket.  It did work with a DVC reservation and regular tickets earlier this summer.  

Not too happy about this…hopefully it will be changed at some point.


----------



## Tiggerette

Does it seem true that park reservations 120 days in advance through the hotel is no longer possible when using the key (limited to 90 days in advance) to reserve? In order words, the key window supersedes the hotel booking window?


----------



## Mathmagicland

Tiggerette said:


> Does it seem true that park reservations 120 days in advance through the hotel is no longer possible when using the key (limited to 90 days in advance) to reserve? In order words, the key window supersedes the hotel booking window?


I would say yes, because I can only see the MK bucket at 90 days out and cannot book using MK from the hotel bucket,


----------



## Sunnyore

Mathmagicland said:


> Sharing - just got my Magic Key passes and tried to book park reservations from the hotel bucket using the hotel reservation link on my DVC reservation in the website and it will not allow me to do so. I had to book the park reservations from the Magic Key reservation bucket.  It did work with a DVC reservation and regular tickets earlier this summer.
> 
> Not too happy about this…hopefully it will be changed at some point.


By any chance did you get your DVC discount when you purchase your keys today or are you not even bothering with that? I'm hoping for someone on here to have some info on how all of that works.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Sunnyore said:


> By any chance did you get your DVC discount when you purchase your keys today or are you not even bothering with that? I'm hoping for someone on here to have some info on how all of that works.


No DVC discount - I decided not to bother this time around…yet.   I may go back to DVC on it.  When I go to add any associations on the DLR website, it won’t take my DVC member number.  I’d asked MS about that problem from a previous unrelated question and their response was it could not be added to DLR but “still knew it was there” on my profile.  Well,  if it knows it is there, why didn’t it apply the discount?  We’ll see what they say but I’m not hopeful.  

The DVC discount never worked on the old APs when renewing online, I could only get it at the box office.


----------



## SeaDis

Mathmagicland said:


> No DVC discount - I decided not to bother this time around…yet.   I may go back to DVC on it.  When I go to add any associations on the DLR website, it won’t take my DVC member number.  I’d asked MS about that problem from a previous unrelated question and their response was it could not be added to DLR but “still knew it was there” on my profile.  Well,  if it knows it is there, why didn’t it apply the discount?  We’ll see what they say but I’m not hopeful.
> 
> The DVC discount never worked on the old APs when renewing online, I could only get it at the box office.


I'm having the same issue adding my DVC number on the DLR website.  And I read a post (wish I could remember where-- it might be on this thread) that someone had successfully done it.  I had no problem adding it to WDW system in the past.


----------



## las3888

Hi all, we have a handicap accessible 1BR room booked for our next stay, I have seen a helpful thread with room photos (I can't find the thread) but I believe it said room 1514 was the only 1BR H/A at GCV.  Does anybody know if there are others/other views, wondering if we should even bother making a room or view request.  Thanks!


----------



## franandaj

las3888 said:


> Hi all, we have a handicap accessible 1BR room booked for our next stay, I have seen a helpful thread with room photos (I can't find the thread) but I believe it said room 1514 was the only 1BR H/A at GCV.  Does anybody know if there are others/other views, wondering if we should even bother making a room or view request.  Thanks!



Nope. That's the only one. We have stopped booking the accessible unit because of the poor location/view. Depending on what feature of the accessibility you require the other one bedroom units are fairly OK. However they do not have bars in the bathroom or a roll in shower.


----------



## las3888

franandaj said:


> Nope. That's the only one. We have stopped booking the accessible unit because of the poor location/view. Depending on what feature of the accessibility you require the other one bedroom units are fairly OK. However they do not have bars in the bathroom or a roll in shower.


Thank you...if I'm not mistaken, this room just looks out over a path that leads to the pool entrance right?  And it's not like that's convenient to us because we can't lock our door if we go out the slider anyways.  The resort is fully booked so I think it's that room or nothing, but we're happy to make it.


----------



## franandaj

las3888 said:


> if I'm not mistaken, this room just looks out over a path that leads to the pool entrance right?



Yes that's the one.



las3888 said:


> The resort is fully booked so I think it's that room or nothing, but we're happy to make it.



That room is better than no room, but we're happy to take our chances on the view if we can. I'm not the one who needs the features, but our stays are short and my partner is willing to overlook the lack of bars in the bathroom for a couple nights.


----------



## BlazerFan

SeaDis said:


> I'm having the same issue adding my DVC number on the DLR website.  And I read a post (wish I could remember where-- it might be on this thread) that someone had successfully done it.  I had no problem adding it to WDW system in the past.



I made multiple phone calls and the info I got was in general they are only selling the Magic Keys online or over the phone but they will make an exception for DVC members because the only way you can get the discount is in person at the ticket booth because you have to show your DVC card and ID that matches your address on file.


----------



## BlazerFan

SeaDis said:


> No changes to grocery delivery on our recent trip.  Bell services will accept as long as there is no alcohol in the order.



Update on our grocery order experience. We ordered from Vons, which becomes Pavillions in their delivery service now.  We set it up to just deliver to bell services because we were in the parks. We’ve never had issues before, but this time everything was in brown paper bags and the perishables  were not marked so they were not refrigerated. I don’t blame bell services, I guess it’s partly my fault for not being there to accept them, but I also faulted Pavillions for not marking the perishables. Thankfully we only had a few items and they did refund us when I called to explain what happened.It was just a hassle. So don’t make my mistake.  Ask them to mark the perishables!!


----------



## SeaDis

BlazerFan said:


> Update on our grocery order experience. We ordered from Vons, which becomes Pavillions in their delivery service now.  We set it up to just deliver to bell services because we were in the parks. We’ve never had issues before, but this time everything was in brown paper bags and the perishables  were not marked so they were not refrigerated. I don’t blame bell services, I guess it’s partly my fault for not being there to accept them, but I also faulted Pavillions for not marking the perishables. Thankfully we only had a few items and they did refund us when I called to explain what happened.It was just a hassle. So don’t make my mistake.  Ask them to mark the perishables!!



Sorry to read that!  I agree that was never an issue in the past.  I suspect this is due to them outsourcing to third party delivery.  Our last order arrived in the trunk of a honda civic with basically a rideshare driver.  Vons used to roll up in big trucks and had nice hard crates and everything was separated.  Hopefully it's temporary due to the obvious current challenges with staffing, etc.


----------



## Nonsuch

FYI:  A few Grand Villa days are available


----------



## kpscherbatsky

I'm staying at VGC for the first time in April 2022 and haven't been able to find an answer to this question.  Is there an entrance to the pool near the VGC wing?  And if so, where is the access located?  Thank you!


----------



## franandaj

kpscherbatsky said:


> I'm staying at VGC for the first time in April 2022 and haven't been able to find an answer to this question.  Is there an entrance to the pool near the VGC wing?  And if so, where is the access located?  Thank you!



There is one gate near the main entrance to the VGC wing where the elevators are located. 

There is another gate near the Redwood Challenge Trail end of the building is located, but. I'm not sure if that's and entrance or just an Emergency Exit.


----------



## SeaDis

kpscherbatsky said:


> I'm staying at VGC for the first time in April 2022 and haven't been able to find an answer to this question.  Is there an entrance to the pool near the VGC wing?  And if so, where is the access located?  Thank you!


This one is near and dear to me!

Short Answer:  "Sometimes, there is access from VGC"
Long Answer:

Before they built Craftsman Bar, we could freely use both gates to get to/from VGC wing to both the DCA gate and Whitewater Snacks.  There were many reports on this board of the WWS gate not working or being an emergency exit only.  But we personally did this every trip for years.  There was/is an Emergency Exit sign on the gate, but there is a button to exit, and there is no alarm.  And there is a hotel key scanner on the entrance side that previously worked with our hotel keys.

After Craftsman Bar was built, the gate by WWS (now Craftsman Grill) became exit only, and only the pool bar staff could use their cards to enter the pool.  If you showed your room key and asked to follow them in, they didn't mind at all.  Or you could wait for someone to exit the pool (many people don't because of the "EE" sign on the inside of the gate).  But timing was everything and often not worth it to wait.  Likewise, in the early days of the Bar, they frowned on people cutting through the seating area and directed you to the main (center) entrance to enter the pool.

At some point, they added pool wristbands to the mix.  This was due to the new Bar traffic, as well as cutting down on pool hopping (I think).  No argument there.  But when this happened they setup an additional lifeguard station at the VGC gate.  They would open the gate for you and issue a wrist band.

Fast forward to our last trip June '21:  Both gates were exit only.  The lifeguard station at VGC gate was only staffed at times (for towel duty, not wristbands), and the gate did not accept keys.  If the lifeguards were there they would open the gate but direct everyone to the main/center gate to get a wrist band, although this time it was due to the capacity restrictions on the pool.  You could chalk this up to the current staffing issues but also the need to keep a central capacity count.  I totally get it.

In the elevator lobby there was a QR code to send any questions or comments to the manager.  Squeaky wheel does not come naturally to me, but this issue has just bugged me.  So I appreciated this QR invite and sent very friendly feedback about our frustration at the chipping away of pool access to/from the VGC wing, since we purchased our points ( then-current capacity challenges aside).  We loved this access and we always frequent WWS/Craftsman Grill often multiple times daily.

I got a very nice voicemail follow up the next morning that they appreciated the feedback and had activated pool access for the gates on all of our key cards.  Wow.  I see how people can "become" squeaky wheels.  I was thrilled and wanted to share my appreciation.  Unfortunately, it was our checkout day!  HaHa.  I should have spoken up sooner.

So, like everything at DLR, there always seem to be changes.  Others may have encountered a different setup, and I hope they will report back.  But, I encourage all members and guests of that wing to share the feedback to allow access through these gates... as they were originally designed and operated for years!  Thank you GCH CM's!


----------



## RyanJW

We checked out of VGC today and our key worked on the Pool gate that you speak off right off the DVC wing our whole stay.

It was mostly staffed during our stay but yesterday was the first day we had wristbands and we’ve been there since Monday so I think it may be a weekend/capacity thing. The life guard didn’t really have a good answer as to when they use them.

My biggest complaint was the terrible Wifi and poor cell reception in our room (5509), we use T Mobile and boy was it bad. It made getting Virtual Boarding groups even more stressful!!


----------



## SeaDis

RyanJW said:


> We checked out of VGC today and our key worked on the Pool gate that you speak off right off the DVC wing our whole stay.
> 
> It was mostly staffed during our stay but yesterday was the first day we had wristbands and we’ve been there since Monday so I think it may be a weekend/capacity thing. The life guard didn’t really have a good answer as to when they use them.
> 
> My biggest complaint was the terrible Wifi and poor cell reception in our room (5509), we use T Mobile and boy was it bad. It made getting Virtual Boarding groups even more stressful!!



Great news, thank you for fresh report!

Hopefully it was due to the early reopening days, with limited capacity in the pool.


----------



## RyanJW

We had stayed previously on the hotel side (March 2020, before the shutdown) with DTD view and the DVC rooms definitely need a refurb. The difference was certainly noticeable.

I hope they will add in a rain shower, and increase the lighting, install king beds and add a night stand on both sides of the bed instead of just one side. Just a small wishlist 

One of the DVC guides mentioned it would probably happen in a few years based on the 7/14 year cycle. Does anyone know when it was last refurbed?


----------



## SeaDis

The soft goods were updated along the same timeline as the hotel side.  They brought in the platform beds, new TVs, etc.  But obviously it was not the full refurb of the hotel rooms.  And no Keurig's in sight.

The 1, 2, & 3 BR villas have 1 king bed each.  I'm not sure if there is room in a studio with the queen foldout next to it.  But sure would be nice.

But yeah hopefully when a refurb comes they follow the same design as the hotel rooms.  They are so much brighter now.


----------



## limace

Oh man please no keurigs. I’ve yet to have a good cup of keurig coffeee…


----------



## Nonsuch

RyanJW said:


> ...One of the DVC guides mentioned it would probably happen in a few years based on the 7/14 year cycle. Does anyone know when it was last refurbed?


Refurb was 5 years ago.  My report on changes, from earlier in this thread.



RyanJW said:


> ...I hope they will add in a rain shower...


Rain showers similar to this design were part of the Saratoga Springs refurbishment:

This type of "retrofit" system replaces the shower head, but requires no other plumbing changes.


----------



## SeaDis

limace said:


> Oh man please no keurigs. I’ve yet to have a good cup of keurig coffeee…


Yeah I think I would lean that way also.  Especially in a 1 bed+ with a group.  But we definitely bring our own filters and have grounds and creamer delivered.  Necessity!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

RyanJW said:


> We had stayed previously on the hotel side (March 2020, before the shutdown) with DTD view and the DVC rooms definitely need a refurb. The difference was certainly noticeable.
> 
> I hope they will add in a rain shower, and increase the lighting, install king beds and add a night stand on both sides of the bed instead of just one side. Just a small wishlist
> 
> One of the DVC guides mentioned it would probably happen in a few years based on the 7/14 year cycle. Does anyone know when it was last refurbed?


100% agree on the lighting. Our first stay as owners was in a studio and we couldn't believe how dark it was! We kept looking for hidden light switches thinking it couldn't possibly supposed to be this dark in here.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Yup - wishlist:
laminate floors
murphy bed
a TON more lighting
and I'm with @RyanJW - would love a nightstand on both sides of the bed.
(and non-room related... can they prune those trees back so you can see the theme park without being on the 5th+ floor?)
In theory the hard refurb should be in 2023-24.  Excited - they always do such an amazing job!


----------



## AZMermaid

Anyone who had been recently- how’s the dedicated entrance been at rope drop? I know its not usually the fastest, but my son wants to rope drop Goofys sky school (yep… I know ) so we have some wiggle room.


----------



## SeaDis

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Yup - wishlist:
> laminate floors
> murphy bed
> a TON more lighting
> and I'm with @RyanJW - would love a nightstand on both sides of the bed.
> (and non-room related... can they prune those trees back so you can see the theme park without being on the 5th+ floor?)
> In theory the hard refurb should be in 2023-24.  Excited - they always do such an amazing job!


Murphy bed?  Interesting!  Do you mean in place of the main queen bed in a studio?  That would open up the room.

Trees: this is a great point, and I'm surprised it's gone this far without hearing more about it.  Pine trees are absolutely beautiful, but there are plenty of them in the park and redwood trail.  The same is true on the hotel side and the theme park views are disappearing, except for the upper floors.

I've never tuned in for an annual meeting or sent feedback, so I can't really complain.  I hope they can find a maintenance solution to keep the trees and "some" view.

*From off-site trips in the past, I know HOJO pine trees are doing the same thing.  But I think I read they are trimming those.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Yup - wishlist:
> laminate floors
> murphy bed
> a TON more lighting
> and I'm with @RyanJW - would love a nightstand on both sides of the bed.
> (and non-room related... can they prune those trees back so you can see the theme park without being on the 5th+ floor?)
> In theory the hard refurb should be in 2023-24.  Excited - they always do such an amazing job!


I'm still relatively new to DVC so I haven't owned at a resort during a refurb. What will happen during the hard refurb at VGC since it has so few rooms- will they shut them all down at once? Or do they rotate and leave some open for guests?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

SeaDis said:


> Murphy bed?  Interesting!  Do you mean in place of the main queen bed in a studio?  That would open up the room.
> 
> Trees: this is a great point, and I'm surprised it's gone this far without hearing more about it.  Pine trees are absolutely beautiful, but there are plenty of them in the park and redwood trail.  The same is true on the hotel side and the theme park views are disappearing, except for the upper floors.
> 
> I've never tuned in for an annual meeting or sent feedback, so I can't really complain.  I hope they can find a maintenance solution to keep the trees and "some" view.
> 
> *From off-site trips in the past, I know HOJO pine trees are doing the same thing.  But I think I read they are trimming those.


Oh yes - they have made it clear that replacing sofa beds with Murphy beds is the wave of the future.  That's the case from the beginning with Riviera and what they have been doing for refurbishments ever since including Saratoga and announced for Poly and Grand Flo.  They seem to be even doing them as part of soft good refurb rather than wait until hard refurb.
If you watch this recent video of a Saratoga studio refurb and jump to about 3 mins in you can see:





Very exciting as they are much more comfortable and much easier to quickly transition.  

We are new owners but you know I'm bringing that up at the next meeting re trees/view.  I mean just being location-wise where VGC is... amazing but I've tasted glory of looking out at the wheel and I'm sad seeing that view disappear .  Increase my dues for tree pruning .


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> I'm still relatively new to DVC so I haven't owned at a resort during a refurb. What will happen during the hard refurb at VGC since it has so few rooms- will they shut them all down at once? Or do they rotate and leave some open for guests?


This question keeps me awake at night.  OK it doesn't... but I do wonder!  Haha.  When there's a big issue with plumbing or whatever at Jambo they just forcibly move people to the hotel side so I could see them doing that.  Grand Floridian is the closest cousin to Grand Cal since it's attached to a huge hotel side and has few rooms (147 for VGF vs 71 VGC)... well depending on how you look at the rooms.  So it will be interesting to see what Grand Flo does when they do their hard refurb (though they obviously have much more flexibility comparatively).


----------



## DL1WDW2

Mark your Calendar to attend or live stream :

2021 DVC Annual Condo AssociationMeeting
12/9/21 Thursday 2:00 p.m.
Contemporary Convention Center
Registration ? Might be required if Covid seating is enforced.

Reminder : List of locations that require tree trimming…
BLT room view was a Jungle especially since it rained (Like a rain forest)… I could have done  “anything“ on that balcony !!! And nobody would know
California probably has legal statutes  that regulate and protect all trees!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

I love the word probably.  It leaves hope .  A quick search on google university doesn't give a definitive answer.  
I wonder what it's like living in Florida when you can (more) easily attend such functions - tee hee.  
Not that they take too many questions in the moment from owners but it would be fun to attend one in person.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Nice little video about the newly reopened spa:
https://fb.watch/83PV3c2JHf/


----------



## IandGsmom

Getting ready to book a 2 bedroom villa for May 2022 and want to put in a room request. Are there 2 bedrooms close to the pool or are those regular hotel rooms. Last time we has a gorgeous theme park view however the music from the rides does play over and over and over and over so wouldn't mind a different view this time


----------



## AZMermaid

We now ask for a quiet view and twice now we’ve gotten a side-ish pool view X509 in a studio. It is part of a lock off two bedroom. We are also over hearing Goofys Sky School after traveling during grad nights- lol! We’ve btdt with the theme park view!


----------



## 2boysmommy

Parking question - we arrive late on a Friday night and are staying off property. We check into VGC on Saturday. Can we park at the hotel that morning? Drop our bags with bell services, etc.? I have zero expectations of our room being ready early but would love to get the car moved and settled and our bags stored away before we head into the parks.


----------



## upritbass

2boysmommy said:


> Parking question - we arrive late on a Friday night and are staying off property. We check into VGC on Saturday. Can we park at the hotel that morning? Drop our bags with bell services, etc.? I have zero expectations of our room being ready early but would love to get the car moved and settled and our bags stored away before we head into the parks.


Actually, you can check in up to 4 days in advance. The purpose of going to the front desk is to pick up your room key. Bell services will unload your car and store your bags until you are ready to move into the room. You park as soon as the luggage is unloaded.


----------



## buffalobasingal

Can someone tell me if the laundry room is open in the VGC villas? We are staying in a studio that doesn't have the washer/dryer in the room. So, I am hoping that we can do laundry on-site at the GCH during our visit next week.


----------



## Mathmagicland

buffalobasingal said:


> Can someone tell me if the laundry room is open in the VGC villas? We are staying in a studio that doesn't have the washer/dryer in the room. So, I am hoping that we can do laundry on-site at the GCH during our visit next week.


Here now so checked on the way back to the room tonight. Yes, laundry room is open.   There is a sign by the door requesting that only one family at a time be in the room.   A couple of machines were running.  Enjoy your visit!


----------



## buffalobasingal

Mathmagicland said:


> Here now so checked on the way back to the room tonight. Yes, laundry room is open.   There is a sign by the door requesting that only one family at a time be in the room.   A couple of machines were running.  Enjoy your visit!


Wow! Thank you so much for checking and replying during your trip! Hope you are having a great time and lots of magical moments!


----------



## buffalobasingal

First Disney Vacation since becoming a DVC Owner! Next week we will be staying at the Grand Californian for the first time as owners. We stayed at the Grand Californian before as hotel guests and being able to be just a short walk into the parks is what sold it. It made the vacation so much more enjoyable to be able to go back to the room and rest during the middle of the day. We made an offer right before the pandemic in February 2020 and closed in April after they shut Disneyland down. We had planned to go last year, but you all know how that story went. I’m super excited to be bringing the kids back after two and a half years since our last visit. This is our first time at Oogie Boogie Bash, too. I’ve been watching videos and it looks like so much fun between the parade, villains grove, and the trick or treat trails! We have our costumes ready, bags are (almost) packed and ready to go see Mickey and friends. Here’s to Returning to the Magic for the first time . Thank you to all of you for sharing your experiences and tips on the Disboards. Super cheers!


----------



## SeaDis

buffalobasingal said:


> First Disney Vacation since becoming a DVC Owner! Next week we will be staying at the Grand Californian for the first time as owners. We stayed at the Grand Californian before as hotel guests and being able to be just a short walk into the parks is what sold it. It made the vacation so much more enjoyable to be able to go back to the room and rest during the middle of the day. We made an offer right before the pandemic in February 2020 and closed in April after they shut Disneyland down. We had planned to go last year, but you all know how that story went. I’m super excited to be bringing the kids back after two and a half years since our last visit. This is our first time at Oogie Boogie Bash, too. I’ve been watching videos and it looks like so much fun between the parade, villains grove, and the trick or treat trails! We have our costumes ready, bags are (almost) packed and ready to go see Mickey and friends. Here’s to Returning to the Magic for the first time . Thank you to all of you for sharing your experiences and tips on the Disboards. Super cheers!


Congratulations!  Your excitement absolutely leaps off the page.  Very fun to read.

I keep a pretty extensive "villa packing list" for our family, which I update every trip.  But a few key items you may want (maybe others will add).  

Ground coffee! (villas do not have Keurigs like the hotel rooms).
Coffee filters - medium basket 8 cup size (not cone).
Bottled water.
Breakfast items/snacks - huge time & money savers.
Pool bag/tote
Any favorite seasonings (if cooking or BBQ).
Favorite Laundry pods/dryer sheets (pack in hard tupperware for the trip).
Dishwasher pods (if you are in a 1+ BR and plan to use dishes).
Kitchen garbage bags (some are provided, but we always run out).  You can always bring them back home or use for wet clothes, etc.


----------



## Nonsuch

SeaDis said:


> ...Kitchen garbage bags (some are provided, but we always run out)...


Guests often leave garbage bags in the hall or near the elevators, but there is a dedicated trash room on the first floor (near vending and laundry)


----------



## Nonsuch

Mathmagicland said:


> Here now so checked on the way back to the room tonight. Yes, laundry room is open.   There is a sign by the door requesting that only one family at a time be in the room.   A couple of machines were running...


Laundry View gives real-time status:  Grand Californian Villa  and  Grand Californian Hotel and Spa


----------



## JimmyJam838

I remember there being a hard wired ethernet connection in the bedroom of the 1BR villa.  Is that still the case?

TIA,
Jay


----------



## Nonsuch

JimmyJam838 said:


> I remember there being a hard wired ethernet connection in the bedroom of the 1BR villa.  Is that still the case?


No, hardwired Ethernet was removed during the renovation a few years ago


----------



## upritbass

SeaDis said:


> Any favorite seasonings (if cooking or BBQ).


Cooking? I'm on vacation, no cooking allowed!

We find it much more enjoyable to order to-go from either Hearthstone/Craftsman in the hotel or from one of the many great restaurants in DTD and enjoy our meal in our own private dining room or balcony.


----------



## taaren

Has anybody used online check in and gone straight to their room at the VGC since they reopened? The check in line was really long when we went for weekends in September and October. Hoping to avoid that the next trip.


----------



## SeaDis

taaren said:


> Has anybody used online check in and gone straight to their room at the VGC since they reopened? The check in line was really long when we went for weekends in September and October. Hoping to avoid that the next trip.


Great recent report in the VGC thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/grand-californian-super-thread.2396588/post-63505440


----------



## cruisehopeful

taaren said:


> Has anybody used online check in and gone straight to their room at the VGC since they reopened? The check in line was really long when we went for weekends in September and October. Hoping to avoid that the next trip.


I did online check in during october, but still went to the front desk for a key card. I tried using digital key on my phone a couple times to see if it would work, but it was taking way too long. I don't know if I happened to be in a dead zone for TMobile, but it seemed that way.


----------



## SeaDis

cruisehopeful said:


> I did online check in during october, but still went to the front desk for a key card. I tried using digital key on my phone a couple times to see if it would work, but it was taking way too long. I don't know if I happened to be in a dead zone for TMobile, but it seemed that way.


I still plan to get room keys.  But it sure would be nice if online check-in works well so you can visit the front desk when it's empty, instead of peak check-in/out time.

We were lucky to use the DVC check-in desk a couple times pre-shutdown when it was staffed sporadically.  I kind of doubt that is coming back now, even at peak times.  Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## noisycricket

Anyone know how the HVAC system is set up in the rooms? Does airflow go from the hallway into the DVC units, for example? I tried to ask the VGC guest operator but they wouldn't connect me to anyone who would be in the know.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Checking in on Sunday- has anyone done grocery delivery recently? We've always done a Target run ourselves, but we are traveling with young kiddos and grandparents this trip and would prefer delivery. Would love to hear any feedback!


----------



## Nonsuch

noisycricket said:


> Anyone know how the HVAC system is set up in the rooms? Does airflow go from the hallway into the DVC units, for example? I tried to ask the VGC guest operator but they wouldn't connect me to anyone who would be in the know.


The air circulates within the villa. Intake is on the wall and output is near the ceiling. Some outside air is likely added.   I doubt any air comes from the hallway.


----------



## DebbieB

Anyone who has stayed recently, did they do the daily trash pickup?  Today is day 3, didn’t pickup day 2 or 3.  Tomorrow is trash and towel, I’ll say something if they don’t show up.


----------



## taaren

DebbieB said:


> Anyone who has stayed recently, did they do the daily trash pickup?  Today is day 3, didn’t pickup day 2 or 3.  Tomorrow is trash and towel, I’ll say something if they don’t show up.


We stayed Sun-Tues night before Thanksgiving, no trash pickup was done.

I suspect they are really short staffed right now. When we checked into our two bedroom two of the three televisions weren't working. We called engineering, and waited half an hour to talk to them. They said they would come fix it but never did even though we called again day 2 and waited another 10 minutes to talk to someone in engineering who said someone would come. Those televisions may still not work.
The second day we called housekeeping to ask for fresh sheets on the master bed. Waited 25 minutes to talk to HK, they said someone would come, they never did. Ended up laundering the sheets myself.


----------



## DebbieB

They did come for trash and towel this morning while we were at DCA.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

taaren said:


> We stayed Sun-Tues night before Thanksgiving, no trash pickup was done.
> 
> I suspect they are really short staffed right now. When we checked into our two bedroom two of the three televisions weren't working. We called engineering, and waited half an hour to talk to them. They said they would come fix it but never did even though we called again day 2 and waited another 10 minutes to talk to someone in engineering who said someone would come. Those televisions may still not work.
> The second day we called housekeeping to ask for fresh sheets on the master bed. Waited 25 minutes to talk to HK, they said someone would come, they never did. Ended up laundering the sheets myself.


I wonder if we checked into your room! We stayed the week after Thanksgiving in a 2 bedroom. An engineer randomly came to our door and asked if we were having trouble with our TV, which we were, but we hadn't reported it. Must have been a leftover work ticket from previous occupant they said. The engineer spent almost an hour trying to fix it but couldn't, said these are new TVs and they've been having trouble with them ever since they were installed. The "on demand" feature is unreliable apparently. The next day another set of engineers came to work on it, but also could not fix it.


----------



## pepe3penelope

Hi, everyone! Gonna book tomorrow.  Can anyone remind me of what time I can do online booking? Is it 8am EST? Appreciate any help!
Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pepe3penelope said:


> Hi, everyone! Gonna book tomorrow.  Can anyone remind me of what time I can do online booking? Is it 8am EST? Appreciate any help!
> Thank you!



Correct.


----------



## pepe3penelope

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Correct.


----------



## RyanJW

So looks like a refurb in 2024 is scheduled? Might be even tougher for non-owners to get a room here.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Obsessed with the light fixtures at Grand Cal. Here’s a photo of one from a VGC lamps I made into my phone home screen. Greetings on New Years Eve from VGC!


----------



## vicarrieous

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Obsessed with the light fixtures at Grand Cal. Here’s a photo of one from a VGC lamps I made into my phone home screen. Greetings on New Years Eve from VGC!


Enjoy! We can't wait to visit in July


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

vicarrieous said:


> Enjoy! We can't wait to visit in July


Until then you can live @vicarrieous -ly. Xoxo.


----------



## vicarrieous

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Until then you can live @vicarrieous -ly. Xoxo.



Bwahahahaha true that!


----------



## pkgman

I was lucky to grab a reservation @ GCV (non-owner)  next July.  When I try to buy tickets on DVC member site, they only list WDW tickets with my reservation.  If I try to buy tickets for Disneyland on the general ticket website only dates until 5/2 are listed.  Can I not but tickets until the open reservation dates?  Seems to be real disadvantage if packages could be reserving with reservation and I cannot.


----------



## Wakey

Where’s the quiet views at VGC? I’ve booked for August- 3rd year I’ve booked (coming from UK, so previous 2 years had to be cancelled). I’d like a theme park view but my wife hates any noise so think I’d better request a quiet view. Third time lucky hopefully. We have a 1 bed booked. Thanks.


----------



## SeaDis

pkgman said:


> I was lucky to grab a reservation @ GCV (non-owner)  next July.  When I try to buy tickets on DVC member site, they only list WDW tickets with my reservation.  If I try to buy tickets for Disneyland on the general ticket website only dates until 5/2 are listed.  Can I not but tickets until the open reservation dates?  Seems to be real disadvantage if packages could be reserving with reservation and I cannot.


Congrats!
Park Reservations only show 120 days out.  Staying onsite, you won't have anything to worry about if you book in a reasonable amount of time.  There is a hotel "bucket" of reservations that seems to have plenty of availability.  If you want to buy tickets now, you can just pick random dates in May and then cancel/adjust them later in your online account.  Or, you can use an authorized ticket reseller (without making reservations) and probably save a few bucks in the process; then book your dates once they are available.  The current tickets expire first use December 2023, I believe.

I can never remember which resellers are approved to post here, but there are basically three major ones right now if you search around.  One of them even offers flexible/refundable tickets for a very modest fee.  

To use the hotel bucket:  1) Create account on Disneyland.com 2) Add your VGC reservation 3) Add your park tickets 4) Make your park reservation through your hotel details page.


----------



## SeaDis

Wakey said:


> Where’s the quiet views at VGC? I’ve booked for August- 3rd year I’ve booked (coming from UK, so previous 2 years had to be cancelled). I’d like a theme park view but my wife hates any noise so think I’d better request a quiet view. Third time lucky hopefully. We have a 1 bed booked. Thanks.


The end units x514 facing Redwood Creek might be a compromise for you both.  You might get a little glimpse of DCA by leaning over the railing (not much and it may be gone with trees by now), but get away from the noise of Goofy's & Golden Zephyr and other happenings in that area.

Other than that, we somehow have never stayed on the pool side, but I am warming up to the idea with every passing trip.  It would definitely be quieter, especially in the evenings when the pool slows down and then closes.  The pools are beautiful at night also.  I personally would not want to be on the ground floor, however.  Floor 2 and above would be fine on the pool side.

We use white noise app on our phone or bring an actual sleep machine from home.


----------



## pkgman

SeaDis said:


> Congrats!
> Park Reservations only show 120 days out.  Staying onsite, you won't have anything to worry about if you book in a reasonable amount of time.  There is a hotel "bucket" of reservations that seems to have plenty of availability.  If you want to buy tickets now, you can just pick random dates in May and then cancel/adjust them later in your online account.  Or, you can use an authorized ticket reseller (without making reservations) and probably save a few bucks in the process; then book your dates once they are available.  The current tickets expire first use December 2023, I believe.
> 
> I can never remember which resellers are approved to post here, but there are basically three major ones right now if you search around.  One of them even offers flexible/refundable tickets for a very modest fee.
> 
> To use the hotel bucket:  1) Create account on Disneyland.com 2) Add your VGC reservation 3) Add your park tickets 4) Make your park reservation through your hotel details page.


Thanks SeaDis I have already downloaded the Disneyland app. My reservation automatically linked when signed into the app. I found in the app that I can make reservation starting March 4th. 
I just wanted to buy tickets now. I assumed that DL raises prices early in the year just like WDW.

After 15 trips to WDW, I feel a little overwhelmed understanding everything I need to plan for DL.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wakey said:


> Where’s the quiet views at VGC? I’ve booked for August- 3rd year I’ve booked (coming from UK, so previous 2 years had to be cancelled). I’d like a theme park view but my wife hates any noise so think I’d better request a quiet view. Third time lucky hopefully. We have a 1 bed booked. Thanks.



The Paradise Pier view (or has that name changed - probably) is the loudest.  I'd normally say the pool view is the most quiet but the Redwood Creek end is not bad.


----------



## SeaDis

pkgman said:


> Thanks SeaDis I have already downloaded the Disneyland app. My reservation automatically linked when signed into the app. I found in the app that I can make reservation starting March 4th.
> I just wanted to buy tickets now. I assumed that DL raises prices early in the year just like WDW.
> 
> After 15 trips to WDW, I feel a little overwhelmed understanding everything I need to plan for DL.


Understood.  DLR had a "surprise" price increase in October 2021.  Prior to the Parks closing, yes, the price increases were regularly early in the year.  Who knows what to expect this year.  It could be an increase or a tweaking of the tiers/multi-day prices.  By all means... if you know you will be making the trip this Spring or at some point, you can buy anytime.  Have fun!


----------



## AZMermaid

I request “quiet view” now everytime. Twice I’ve gotten studios ending in 09 which is kinda a corner side pool view which was very quiet. Once we had a redwood creek view which is probably my favorite.


----------



## mouschievous

Question (and perhaps it's answered but I didn't want to scroll through 238 pages!) - are all the studios queen beds?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mouschievous said:


> Question (and perhaps it's answered but I didn't want to scroll through 238 pages!) - are all the studios queen beds?



Yes.


----------



## mouschievous

@KAT4DISNEY, thank you!


----------



## Lexxiefern

Anyone know where the 1 bed hearing accessible room is located? I remember seeing a map with the wheelchair accessible room marked (first floor facing redwood area) but didn’t see the hearing accessible room marked. Thanks!


----------



## celesta

I'm debating a small contract at the Grand Californian but after reading about how difficult it is to book, I got worried. From owners, what are your experiences booking at the 11-month mark? Is it a wait to book at 8am EST at 11-month on the dot and hope there are no glitches, or is it more casual than that? I don't want to pay a lot for a contract and still have to bite my nails about being able to book.

Thanks in advance for your insights!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

celesta said:


> I'm debating a small contract at the Grand Californian but after reading about how difficult it is to book, I got worried. From owners, what are your experiences booking at the 11-month mark? Is it a wait to book at 8am EST at 11-month on the dot and hope there are no glitches, or is it more casual than that? I don't want to pay a lot for a contract and still have to bite my nails about being able to book.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insights!


As an owner I've never had trouble getting reservations. But I tend to book larger rooms as well are a family of 5.  Booking a studio over the holidays may require being online that morning, but I don't think it's like Copper Creek studios where they are walked way ahead of time.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

@celesta
Studios at close to Christmas can be tough but here's a current peak at avails for VGC deluxe studios (which are the hardest to book).  We always book immediately at our 11 month points anyway but you shouldn't need to be stressed if doing it close to that time.  Other than New Years Eve, the last 12 days are still available - even Christmas/Christmas Eve.


----------



## JavaDuck

I have two VGC contracts and I just booked 4 nights for the weekend over New Year's 2023 with no issues at 11 months.  We have had no issues booking 2 other trips at different times as well.  We  have noticed that around 10 months the availability starts to get smaller.


----------



## celesta

Thanks for all your replies! Now I feel a lot better about making a move on the contract.


----------



## franandaj

celesta said:


> I'm debating a small contract at the Grand Californian but after reading about how difficult it is to book, I got worried. From owners, what are your experiences booking at the 11-month mark? Is it a wait to book at 8am EST at 11-month on the dot and hope there are no glitches, or is it more casual than that? I don't want to pay a lot for a contract and still have to bite my nails about being able to book.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insights!



I don't book studios very often, mostly one bedrooms, but last May I was able to book a 2 bedroom lock off (studio and 1 bedroom) for January of this year.  I think there were two weeks left until the 7 month window opened, so depending on the time of year, it might be easy to book between 11 and 7 months, but if you want Easter or New Year's that might be a challenge.


----------



## dcfromva

celesta said:


> I'm debating a small contract at the Grand Californian but after reading about how difficult it is to book, I got worried. From owners, what are your experiences booking at the 11-month mark? Is it a wait to book at 8am EST at 11-month on the dot and hope there are no glitches, or is it more casual than that? I don't want to pay a lot for a contract and still have to bite my nails about being able to book.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insights!


  I mainly book studios.  It used to be that as an owner, I could get just about anything I wanted as long as it was more than 7 months out.  I "think" in recent years more folks have purchased smaller resale contracts (so, I feel like there is more competition for the studios), so you have to be paying attention and book closer to 11months for some high demand periods.   Still, it isn't anything like booking a std view studio at BWV.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

dcfromva said:


> I mainly book studios.  It used to be that as an owner, I could get just about anything I wanted as long as it was more than 7 months out.  I "think" in recent years more folks have purchased smaller resale contracts (so, I feel like there is more competition for the studios), so you have to be paying attention and book closer to 11months for some high demand periods.   Still, it isn't anything like booking a std view studio at BWV.


Oh that’s a good point. Probably more people (with the current crazy price) buying small contracts and using them for studios than original owners.


----------



## sabrecmc

Not an owner, so I tried right at the 7 month mark, but everything was booked. Not surprised. I have 2 waitlists, one for 2 bdrm and one for a 1 bdrm for Memorial Day weekend timeframe.  Do I have any shot of those coming through or should I just make a regular room reservation?


----------



## limace

I’d make a room reservation. You can always cancel it if something comes through.


----------



## GeneralLeia003

sabrecmc said:


> Not an owner, so I tried right at the 7 month mark, but everything was booked. Not surprised. I have 2 waitlists, one for 2 bdrm and one for a 1 bdrm for Memorial Day weekend timeframe.  Do I have any shot of those coming through or should I just make a regular room reservation?


Make a room reservation and keep the wait list. You never know what could happen. I had to cancel a stay 3 days out because my husband got Covid. Some lucky soul snatched up a 3 day weekend studio stay!


----------



## buffalobasingal

After only 2 years of being a VGC owner, I have decided to sell my contract. I'm very torn because I love everything about staying at the Grand Californian from the quick and easy access to California Adventure and Disneyland to the ambiance of the resort. But, my family outgrew their enjoyment of going to the parks faster than I thought they would, so it is time to let it go. We bought in during February of 2020 and were only able to stay there once this last fall for Oogie Boogie Bash. However, that one trip was as wonderful as I hoped it would be having experienced all of the benefits of being a DVC member and a VGC owner. Hopefully someday I will be able to return with my grandkids to the Happiest Place on Earth and enjoy the Magic that Walt built once again. Farewell to all of the fellow VGC owners. May you all have plenty of magical moments on your wonderful adventures for many years to come!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Hi, wondering if anyone has ideas on why this might happen - I have a studio booked for one night next week.  Two days ago I got a call from DVC, saying the GC Hotel reached out to them to advise my assigned studio will not be available and they will be putting me in a regular room.    Nine days in advance of the stay seems a bit far out for a maintenance issue to not be able to be resolved.  And, I didn’t think rooms were assigned that far out from arrival.  

I commented that regular rooms are not the same in terms of the DVC room amenities, ie cooler vs a refrigerator and no microwave or kitchen items.  When I asked what the room issue was, they said to inquire at the hotel.   DVC did offer to move my points out of holding should I want to cancel, but I chose not to cancel it as the points expire too soon to be able to get another booking. 

Amy thoughts would be appreciated- thanks!


----------



## wnielsen1

Mathmagicland said:


> Hi, wondering if anyone has ideas on why this might happen - I have a studio booked for one night next week.  Two days ago I got a call from DVC, saying the GC Hotel reached out to them to advise my assigned studio will not be available and they will be putting me in a regular room.    Nine days in advance of the stay seems a bit far out for a maintenance issue to not be able to be resolved.  And, I didn’t think rooms were assigned that far out from arrival.
> 
> I commented that regular rooms are not the same in terms of the DVC room amenities, ie cooler vs a refrigerator and no microwave or kitchen items.  When I asked what the room issue was, they said to inquire at the hotel.   DVC did offer to move my points out of holding should I want to cancel, but I chose not to cancel it as the points expire too soon to be able to get another booking.
> 
> Amy thoughts would be appreciated- thanks!


Since we are talking about the Grand Cal, I would still go.  If you want to have a discussion about compensation, I would have that at the front desk at check in unless you think you can get the property GM on the phone ahead of time.


----------



## LAX

wnielsen1 said:


> Since we are talking about the Grand Cal, I would still go.  If you want to have a discussion about compensation, I would have that at the front desk at check in unless you think you can get the property GM on the phone ahead of time.


If it were me, I wouldn't wait until the day of check-in. Since this is requested by DVC/GC, I would make sure I am appropriately compensated prior to agreeing to move to what I would consider "inferior" alternate accommodation.

LAX


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

"Oh I had planned on a kitchenette so had budgeted a lot less for food for this trip...".  
That said, the hotel side was refurbished not eons ago and I love the rooms while VGC (as much as I love it) is 1 year away in a 14 year cycle from a full refurb... it's ready .


----------



## dcfromva

I especially like what Ursula said.    You can ask for a microwave to be put in your room hotel side.  (I don't know if you could ask for a real coffee maker)  They have these drink coolers hotel side (they have a clear glass door--I don't know how well they keep things cool compared to the fridge in the villas).  But, you still don't get the other amenities.


----------



## NorCalDisFan

As a non-owner I made a reservation of a GC hotel room for Labor Day weekend from Costco travel. I just wanted to feel what it looks like before heading to purchase. Can't wait the day. I wanted to go earlier but other plans prevent it.


----------



## Nonsuch

NorCalDisFan said:


> As a non-owner I made a reservation of a GC hotel room for Labor Day weekend from Costco travel. I just wanted to feel what it looks like before heading to purchase.


You could request a room in the South wing of GCH, to be near the VGC rooms.
There is also a DVC sales office on the first floor, near the DVC wing.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Hi Everyone! We have a 4 night stay at VGC this June. I am planning one day as a resort day and wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions for what to plan for that day. I was thinking Storytellers Cafe for breakfast, and then go somewhere in Downtown Disney for dinner. We would like to go to the pools for a few hours in the afternoon as well. I saw GCH Craftsman Bar offers reservations but I am not sure if that is necessary or if there is some other poolside dining option we could order from without reservations? Our resort day will be a Friday, are there any resort activities on Friday? Is it worthwhile to try and watch World of Color from the deck? We have stayed at VGC before but it’s been about 3 years. Thanks!


----------



## Mathmagicland

FireflyTrance said:


> Hi Everyone! We have a 4 night stay at VGC this June. I am planning one day as a resort day and wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions for what to plan for that day. I was thinking Storytellers Cafe for breakfast, and then go somewhere in Downtown Disney for dinner. We would like to go to the pools for a few hours in the afternoon as well. I saw GCH Craftsman Bar offers reservations but I am not sure if that is necessary or if there is some other poolside dining option we could order from without reservations? Our resort day will be a Friday, are there any resort activities on Friday? Is it worthwhile to try and watch World of Color from the deck? We have stayed at VGC before but it’s been about 3 years. Thanks!


Hi - I was just there last week, and there was not much offered yet for resort activities.   There was a movie each night at one of the hotels, but not their art of the hotel tours & such.   Re World of Color from the deck, it can be hit or miss - if you get there early enough to get a spot at the front corner of the railing, you can see most of it;  but if you are back towards the building or too far off to the side or behind others, then it can be difficult to see.  

Also, our June weather is hit and miss - it can be warm, but we also get June Gloom where it is cool, overcast, and drizzly.  I had more than one of my son’s outdoor birthday celebrations delayed or moved indoors due to June Gloom.   So a pool day may not work out well if it is one of the cooler dreary days.


----------



## pineapplepalms

FireflyTrance said:


> Hi Everyone! We have a 4 night stay at VGC this June. I am planning one day as a resort day and wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions for what to plan for that day. I was thinking Storytellers Cafe for breakfast, and then go somewhere in Downtown Disney for dinner. We would like to go to the pools for a few hours in the afternoon as well. I saw GCH Craftsman Bar offers reservations but I am not sure if that is necessary or if there is some other poolside dining option we could order from without reservations? Our resort day will be a Friday, are there any resort activities on Friday? Is it worthwhile to try and watch World of Color from the deck? We have stayed at VGC before but it’s been about 3 years. Thanks!



I was just there and did the power walk workout in DCA and it was a fun experience. There’s also a boot camp workout that’s a bit more intense. The instructor is great, but it is pretty early (meets at 6:15). You could also do a spa treatment at Tenaya. I got a massage there and it was amazing. For food, we enjoyed the breakfast over at Tangaroa Terrace.


----------



## thelittledipster

Has anyone plugged a streaming device into the TVs here via HDMI and been able to watch something on the TV? Does it allow input switches on the remote or tv?

I’m staying in the hotel rooms this weekend, but hoping the TV’s are the same. Thanks!


----------



## SeaDis

thelittledipster said:


> Has anyone plugged a streaming device into the TVs here via HDMI and been able to watch something on the TV? Does it allow input switches on the remote or tv?
> 
> I’m staying in the hotel rooms this weekend, but hoping the TV’s are the same. Thanks!


@Nonsuch reported about the new TV system in VGC.  I checked it out a few weeks later and was able to "cast" to the TV from iPhone as described.  We didn't watch a full movie, but it definitely worked.  There were still HDMI plugs available, but I didn't mess with them and I think it's correct the new digital box may cause some hassles there.

If the hotel side still has the old TV system, then the HDMI should still work.  But I think the hotel side has the boxes now (can check recent Youtube reviews...seems to be a couple each week).   

Some details here on the new system:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/grand-californian-super-thread.2396588/post-63507189


----------



## tweetykl

During our resort day last week, we did a pool day. We did the Craftsman Grill for breakfast, Jazz Kitchen Express beignets for lunch, and Trader Sam’s for dinner. It was wonderful.


----------



## MissScarlet

For anyone that has been there recently… do the studios have coffee mugs or is it all paper products? Does the mini fridge have a freezer and if so does it actually get cold/fit anything?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## KPeterso

MissScarlet said:


> For anyone that has been there recently… do the studios have coffee mugs or is it all paper products? Does the mini fridge have a freezer and if so does it actually get cold/fit anything?  Thank you in advance!



I was last there in November. As I recall, it was all paper products (including the cups). The fridge did have a freezer but we did not put anything in it, so I can't say if it froze.


----------



## ValW

MissScarlet said:


> For anyone that has been there recently… do the studios have coffee mugs or is it all paper products? Does the mini fridge have a freezer and if so does it actually get cold/fit anything?  Thank you in advance!


It's all paper products.  I think I recall a very small freezer section, but we didn't use it (was just there April 9 -14).


----------



## sgrap

We arrive in 2 days, DVC room at VGC.  Is there now online check-in?  And if so, when can we do that and how?  I called DVC last weekend and they did not know the answer.  Thanks!


----------



## upritbass

sgrap said:


> We arrive in 2 days, DVC room at VGC.  Is there now online check-in?  And if so, when can we do that and how?  I called DVC last weekend and they did not know the answer.  Thanks!


Yes, there is, up to 4 days in advance.


----------



## sgrap

upritbass said:


> Yes, there is, up to 4 days in advance.


Awesome, and how do we do that?


----------



## sgrap

sgrap said:


> Awesome, and how do we do that?


Never mind, found it, thanks!


----------



## DebbieB

buffalobasingal said:


> After only 2 years of being a VGC owner, I have decided to sell my contract. I'm very torn because I love everything about staying at the Grand Californian from the quick and easy access to California Adventure and Disneyland to the ambiance of the resort. But, my family outgrew their enjoyment of going to the parks faster than I thought they would, so it is time to let it go. We bought in during February of 2020 and were only able to stay there once this last fall for Oogie Boogie Bash. However, that one trip was as wonderful as I hoped it would be having experienced all of the benefits of being a DVC member and a VGC owner. Hopefully someday I will be able to return with my grandkids to the Happiest Place on Earth and enjoy the Magic that Walt built once again. Farewell to all of the fellow VGC owners. May you all have plenty of magical moments on your wonderful adventures for many years to come!


I bought in January 2020 at $180.  You should make a decent profit, it’s going for $280-$300 now.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Does anyone know if the 2024 remodel will replace the current beds in the couches with the much better murphy style couch beds I see in videos of newer DVC resorts? Seems like VDH will have those and I would hope VGC will get them soon.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

NVDISFamily said:


> Does anyone know if the 2024 remodel will replace the current beds in the couches with the much better murphy style couch beds I see in videos of newer DVC resorts? Seems like VDH will have those and I would hope VGC will get them soon.


One would assume since they've done them on all new construction and refurbishments recently but nothing definitive has been said at all about VGC full refurbishment other than the year.  I'm hoping for 1) Murphy bed  2) Laminate flooring  3) Much more lighting  4) Speaking of more lighting, one of those mirrors with the light surround.  5) Not refurbishment related but... can we trim those trees sometimes so we don't lose the theme park view?


----------



## sgrap

Another question:  I did online check-in.  I have 4 adults in our party.  How do they all get 'keys?'  Do they all have to add the reservation to their app?  And is there a way to get physical keys?  Thank you!


----------



## SeaDis

sgrap said:


> Another question:  I did online check-in.  I have 4 adults in our party.  How do they all get 'keys?'  Do they all have to add the reservation to their app?  And is there a way to get physical keys?  Thank you!



Yes, they need to be listed on the reservation via your Member Services account.  Then they need to "claim" the reservation by adding it to their Disneyland.com account.  Once done, they should show up as "Linked Accounts" under your hotel reservations page.  This should give them room charging and digital key capability.

But one wrinkle is that you've already checked in.  If they aren't yet listed on the reservation, this may/may not cause an issue.  After getting them all connected, you might try online check-in again and see if it will refresh everything.  Or you could call the hotel direct and ask for front desk assistance and see if everyone is setup properly in the system for digital key.

Plastic Keys:  Yes, you can pick these up at any time from the front desk.


----------



## the donut

DebbieB said:


> I bought in January 2020 at $180.  You should make a decent profit, it’s going for $280-$300 now.


***?!  I haven't looked at resale pretty much ever, as we've got a lot of family that are always ready to be "helpful" and use our points even when we don't go.  I had no idea that VGC was selling that high!  That's even with the original deed expiration?  Or do recently sold points by Disney have an extended deed expiration?
 ETA: Will the new Disneyland villas decrease the VGC price?


----------



## sgrap

SeaDis said:


> Yes, they need to be listed on the reservation via your Member Services account.  Then they need to "claim" the reservation by adding it to their Disneyland.com account.  Once done, they should show up as "Linked Accounts" under your hotel reservations page.  This should give them room charging and digital key capability.
> 
> But one wrinkle is that you've already checked in.  If they aren't yet listed on the reservation, this may/may not cause an issue.  After getting them all connected, you might try online check-in again and see if it will refresh everything.  Or you could call the hotel direct and ask for front desk assistance and see if everyone is setup properly in the system for digital key.
> 
> Plastic Keys:  Yes, you can pick these up at any time from the front desk.


I successfully linked my daughter's app (iPhone) and my friends app, but my  husband's iPhone app absolutely would not link.  Said the reservation didn't exist.  Checked the # 5,000 times.  Called the number they gave for help, who couldn't help.  Ended up being transferred to 5 different departments, and the last one who said they could ask tech for help . . . it disconnected.  After an hour and a half, I gave up.  They did say this was noted as an issue that happens sometimes.


----------



## NVDISFamily

the donut said:


> ***?!  I haven't looked at resale pretty much ever, as we've got a lot of family that are always ready to be "helpful" and use our points even when we don't go.  I had no idea that VGC was selling that high!  That's even with the original deed expiration?  Or do recently sold points by Disney have an extended deed expiration?
> ETA: Will the new Disneyland villas decrease the VGC price?


As someone who has been stalking contracts at VGC for a few months while I consider taking the plunge and am now actively pulling together funds to make a move on a (or some) contract(s) I see some downward price pressure on larger contracts. I would say that high 260s to low/mid 270s are reasonable and this is my target price I'm going to shoot for depending on the contract and the number of points on it.

It's hard to say what is causing this. I would guess some families are going to be excited at the higher # of smaller rooms at VDH and also be willing to gamble that the resort will have a better point chart and lower price per point when it goes on sale. This has made me want to consider waiting for VDH and I did consider that. In the end we decided that VGC was our dream and we are going to lock in for that if all goes well.


----------



## SeaDis

sgrap said:


> I successfully linked my daughter's app (iPhone) and my friends app, but my  husband's iPhone app absolutely would not link.  Said the reservation didn't exist.  Checked the # 5,000 times.  Called the number they gave for help, who couldn't help.  Ended up being transferred to 5 different departments, and the last one who said they could ask tech for help . . . it disconnected.  After an hour and a half, I gave up.  They did say this was noted as an issue that happens sometimes.


Sorry, that's frustrating.  For starters (on husband's phone), I would delete the app and re-install it from App store.  And then login to his account and see what happens.

Since it's your husband, have you considered you both using the same login?  Everything would mirror across both phones from the same account.  If the above doesn't work, I would bet using the same login would work.  Hope it works for you


----------



## sgrap

SeaDis said:


> Sorry, that's frustrating.  For starters (on husband's phone), I would delete the app and re-install it from App store.  And then login to his account and see what happens.
> 
> Since it's your husband, have you considered you both using the same login?  Everything would mirror across both phones from the same account.  If the above doesn't work, I would bet using the same login would work.  Hope it works for you


Thanks for the suggestions!  I'll try it again tomorrow.  Does it work to mirror if one is an android and one is an iPhone though?


----------



## SeaDis

sgrap said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!  I'll try it again tomorrow.  Does it work to mirror if one is an android and one is an iPhone though?


The phone should not matter at all.  If you are logged into the same Disneyland account you will see the same data:  Park tickets, Lightening Lanes, Dining, Mobile key, etc.  Our family all use the same account to keep it simple, rather than using different accounts and creating a "Party".  As long as everyone understands any changes will affect everyone else.

Edit:  Just reading your post again for the error "reservation does not exist" -- are you sure you have all 4/everyone setup in your DVC Member Services account, with correct spelling?  Another thought:  Does your husbands first/last name in his Disneyland.com account match what is on the reservation in your DVC account?

Just try to "think like a computer".  Everything has to match, to find/link the reservation...


----------



## DebbieB

the donut said:


> ***?!  I haven't looked at resale pretty much ever, as we've got a lot of family that are always ready to be "helpful" and use our points even when we don't go.  I had no idea that VGC was selling that high!  That's even with the original deed expiration?  Or do recently sold points by Disney have an extended deed expiration?
> ETA: Will the new Disneyland villas decrease the VGC price?


Expires 1/31/2060, the month of my 100th birthday!  When I bought, I told my friends plan on a big party!


----------



## NVDISFamily

I hope people who have points at VGC can help me with a question about booking in late May to mid-late June. That's our target month that we would be looking to go most years and I would say 80% of the time it will be for 5 to 7 nights in a 2BR. For special trips we might want to try and get the 3BR grand villa if we have saved up some points and other times we might go for a 1BR or go for less nights in a 2BR if we want to do another longer trip sometime in the year.

I just spoke to an friend at an event in town and mentioned that we were considering buying into the "Disney timeshare thing". She had a family friend who owned DVC for a few years and enjoyed it but had a big compliant with booking rooms when they wanted to go. I asked some more about where they owned and she was fairly sure it was in California.

I've been doing my homework on here and on DVC help availability calendar and it seems like as long as I book at 11 to 10 months 2BR are fairly easy to get in the Late May to June period. The 3BR seems a bit more in demand (plus there is only 2 of them). Can anyone give me some wisdom on if buying with the intent to get rooms in this period is a good idea or will I have issues? Thanks again for all of the help and answers.


----------



## vacay77

NVDISFamily said:


> I hope people who have points at VGC can help me with a question about booking in late May to mid-late June. That's our target month that we would be looking to go most years and I would say 80% of the time it will be for 5 to 7 nights in a 2BR. For special trips we might want to try and get the 3BR grand villa if we have saved up some points and other times we might go for a 1BR or go for less nights in a 2BR if we want to do another longer trip sometime in the year.
> 
> I just spoke to an friend at an event in town and mentioned that we were considering buying into the "Disney timeshare thing". She had a family friend who owned DVC for a few years and enjoyed it but had a big compliant with booking rooms when they wanted to go. I asked some more about where they owned and she was fairly sure it was in California.
> 
> I've been doing my homework on here and on DVC help availability calendar and it seems like as long as I book at 11 to 10 months 2BR are fairly easy to get in the Late May to June period. The 3BR seems a bit more in demand (plus there is only 2 of them). Can anyone give me some wisdom on if buying with the intent to get rooms in this period is a good idea or will I have issues? Thanks again for all of the help and answers.



I booked a 2 bedroom at the 11 month mark and didn’t have any problems, for a stay in mid June.  Granted, ours is a 4 night stay but I didn’t have any issues.  My family is extremely excited - our trip is next month and I’m taking my mom and niece and nephew with us


----------



## Jgc014

My family is headed to the Grand Californian for the first time ever in August, and extremely excited! However, due to last minute tag-alongs (in-laws  - kidding, it will be nice to have extra hands), we will have to utilize the sofa bed. I’m sure it varies from room to room, but generally what kind of shape are they in? I know some at WDW are very rough.


----------



## SeaDis

NVDISFamily said:


> I hope people who have points at VGC can help me with a question about booking in late May to mid-late June. That's our target month that we would be looking to go most years and I would say 80% of the time it will be for 5 to 7 nights in a 2BR. For special trips we might want to try and get the 3BR grand villa if we have saved up some points and other times we might go for a 1BR or go for less nights in a 2BR if we want to do another longer trip sometime in the year.
> 
> I just spoke to an friend at an event in town and mentioned that we were considering buying into the "Disney timeshare thing". She had a family friend who owned DVC for a few years and enjoyed it but had a big compliant with booking rooms when they wanted to go. I asked some more about where they owned and she was fairly sure it was in California.
> 
> I've been doing my homework on here and on DVC help availability calendar and it seems like as long as I book at 11 to 10 months 2BR are fairly easy to get in the Late May to June period. The 3BR seems a bit more in demand (plus there is only 2 of them). Can anyone give me some wisdom on if buying with the intent to get rooms in this period is a good idea or will I have issues? Thanks again for all of the help and answers.


The DVC availability calendar you researched is still pretty accurate.  The studios definitely go first, but 1 and 2 BR usually have some more leeway for that time period.  Peak holiday periods will go faster.  Be aware of the late June changeover to peak summer points (on the points charts).  That date changes each year on the point charts.

I just checked availability for an example:  
1/2 BR:  Much of December 2022 is still available and "January to 11 months" is wide open.
Studio:  Much of December 2022 is gone.  January is starting to get picked, and Presidents' Day Weekend is already booked.
Grand Villa:  Similar to Studio -- much of December gone.  MLK & Pres Weekend gone

There is also some consideration for which use year to buy, depending on your preferred travel time.  You will find some articles on that; basically you don't want to be traveling late in your use year and risk a short cancellation to put points in holding.  I will defer to the research on that.  Happy Hunting!


----------



## LilyJC

NVDISFamily said:


> I've been doing my homework on here and on DVC help availability calendar and it seems like as long as I book at 11 to 10 months 2BR are fairly easy to get in the Late May to June period. The 3BR seems a bit more in demand (plus there is only 2 of them). Can anyone give me some wisdom on if buying with the intent to get rooms in this period is a good idea or will I have issues?



If your late May trip happens to include Memorial Day weekend, you’ll want to book ASAP once the booking window opens. Otherwise you should be good to go for 2 bedrooms at least. And yes, since there are only two 3 bedrooms, you’ll definitely want to book those as quickly as possible. 1 bedrooms are definitely the easiest to book imo.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Thanks for the responses Vacay, Sea, and Lily. Things are progressing on our finances and getting stuff pulled together to be ready to buy soon. I’m sure by the time we get through the buying process we’ll be a little beyond the 11 month window for our June 2023 trip but hopefully we’ll be able to get something


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

NVDISFamily said:


> Thanks for the responses Vacay, Sea, and Lily. Things are progressing on our finances and getting stuff pulled together to be ready to buy soon. I’m sure by the time we get through the buying process we’ll be a little beyond the 11 month window for our June 2023 trip but hopefully we’ll be able to get something


I just purchased a VGC contract and availability is really good for 11 months for all rooms, but studios do book faster. You’ll be good .


----------



## harmon54

Anyone know how to add a Dvc reservation to the Disneyland app?  DVC says my regular reservation number should work and the Disneyland booking and grand Californian say I need a different one that no one can seem to find for me!


----------



## Aladora

harmon54 said:


> Anyone know how to add a Dvc reservation to the Disneyland app?  DVC says my regular reservation number should work and the Disneyland booking and grand Californian say I need a different one that no one can seem to find for me!



I was able to add my DVC reservation to the Disneyland app using the reservation # in the booking email.


----------



## Familyof4lovesDW

harmon54 said:


> Anyone know how to add a Dvc reservation to the Disneyland app?  DVC says my regular reservation number should work and the Disneyland booking and grand Californian say I need a different one that no one can seem to find for me!


I do not know the answer, but would like to know the same thing. I called dvc this week, they said call the number that comes up on the app. 

I told the first person I was staying in a dvc room. They asked what dvc was. 

Then I talked to someone else who told me I must not have a reservation because it should start with a 1. I got transferred from dvc who confirmed my reservation number. It does not start with a 1. 

Then they told me then you cannot link dvc reservation to the app. So I just have not linked it to the app.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Familyof4lovesDW said:


> I do not know the answer, but would like to know the same thing. I called dvc this week, they said call the number that comes up on the app.
> 
> I told the first person I was staying in a dvc room. They asked what dvc was.
> 
> Then I talked to someone else who told me I must not have a reservation because it should start with a 1. I got transferred from dvc who confirmed my reservation number. It does not start with a 1.
> 
> Then they told me then you cannot link dvc reservation to the app. So I just have not linked it to the app.


I think you were given incorrect info as I have successfully added several DVC reservations. I’ve done this by logging into the Disneyland website, then under Places to Stay, My Hotel Reservations, & click the Link a Reservation & add using the DVC reservation number you’ll see when you log into DVC.  Once I’ve added it via the website, it shows up in the app for me.


----------



## mouschievous

Mathmagicland said:


> I think you were given incorrect info as I have successfully added several DVC reservations. I’ve done this by logging into the Disneyland website, then under Places to Stay, My Hotel Reservations, & click the Link a Reservation & add using the DVC reservation number you’ll see when you log into DVC.  Once I’ve added it via the website, it shows up in the app for me.


Yup, we did the same thing to link our July DVC stay.


----------



## harmon54

Familyof4lovesDW said:


> I do not know the answer, but would like to know the same thing. I called dvc this week, they said call the number that comes up on the app.
> 
> I told the first person I was staying in a dvc room. They asked what dvc was.
> 
> Then I talked to someone else who told me I must not have a reservation because it should start with a 1. I got transferred from dvc who confirmed my reservation number. It does not start with a 1.
> 
> Then they told me then you cannot link dvc reservation to the app. So I just have not linked it to the app.


This sounds exactly what I just went through - on the second call back to DVC I was told that I will receive an email from Disneyland about ten days out that will include a different reservation number (I assume that starts with a 1) and that no one can do anything until then.  I questioned how I could make park reservations then in the resort bucket and was advised to buy my park tickets asap so I can make regular reservations.  Hmm that doesn’t seem right.  But not sure what else to do at this point.


----------



## DebbieB

harmon54 said:


> This sounds exactly what I just went through - on the second call back to DVC I was told that I will receive an email from Disneyland about ten days out that will include a different reservation number (I assume that starts with a 1) and that no one can do anything until then.  I questioned how I could make park reservations then in the resort bucket and was advised to buy my park tickets asap so I can make regular reservations.  Hmm that doesn’t seem right.  But not sure what else to do at this point.


i linked my DVC reservation through the website and it appears on the app.


----------



## harmon54

DebbieB said:


> i linked my DVC reservation through the website and it appears on the app.


Well I don’t get it then because everyone today was saying I couldn’t do it.  So frustrating.  I asked to talk to tech support multiple times but no one knew who to transfer me to either.


----------



## bluecruiser

Count me as another person who was able to link their VGC/DVC reservation and be able to view it in the Disneyland app (under Future Plans). Any CM who is telling you it can't be done is full of BS. I don't remember if I did the link on the website or in the app, sorry.

Given how lousy Disney's IT is, I have my doubts they can be of any assistance either.


----------



## mouschievous

bluecruiser said:


> Count me as another person who was able to link their VGC/DVC reservation and be able to view it in the Disneyland app (under Future Plans). Any CM who is telling you it can't be done is full of BS. *I don't remember if I did the link on the website or in the app, sorry.*
> 
> Given how lousy Disney's IT is, I have my doubts they can be of any assistance either.


I definitely did it in the app.  My confirmation number is 12 digits and starts with a 5, if that helps @harmon54 and @Familyof4lovesDW 

To do this from my android phone, I

click on the 3 bars
click future plans
scroll to the bottom
click Link to Account
click Link Hotel
enter my information.  On my stuff it's called a "reservation confirmation #"
It linked no problem.  I did that in January or  February, so maybe Disney IT broke this function recently.


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

DebbieB said:


> i linked my DVC reservation through the website and it appears on the app.


Worked for me today.


----------



## harmon54

mouschievous said:


> I definitely did it in the app.  My confirmation number is 12 digits and starts with a 5, if that helps @harmon54 and @Familyof4lovesDW
> 
> To do this from my android phone, I
> 
> click on the 3 bars
> click future plans
> scroll to the bottom
> click Link to Account
> click Link Hotel
> enter my information.  On my stuff it's called a "reservation confirmation #"
> It linked no problem.  I did that in January or  February, so maybe Disney IT broke this function recently.


Yep did that and it is broken. Either Disney IT messed it up now or maybe it has to do with the fact that my reservation was combined by DVC - although they say that should not affect it.  As long as someone lets me into the hotel when I get there I suppose I will survive with it not linked.


----------



## Familyof4lovesDW

Thank you everyone for your suggestions! It wasn’t working and I tried again to get the error message and they all worked! It took a few tries. I’m not sure what I did different. Maybe I typed my last name instead of clicking it to prefill on my iPhone. 

I have three reservations (couldn’t get all the same room type at 7 months). And yes, my reservations did start with a 5. 

I’m so excited we are going for the 4th of July!


----------



## tweetykl

bluecruiser said:


> Count me as another person who was able to link their VGC/DVC reservation and be able to view it in the Disneyland app (under Future Plans). Any CM who is telling you it can't be done is full of BS. I don't remember if I did the link on the website or in the app, sorry.
> 
> Given how lousy Disney's IT is, I have my doubts they can be of any assistance either.


I know that I did it online, not the app. I was able to get everyone in my party to link it in their app. It shows up in future plans, allows check in, and later can do your room key in app. We did it at the beginning of April.


----------



## Nonsuch

Familyof4lovesDW said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions! It wasn’t working and I tried again to get the error message and they all worked! It took a few tries. I’m not sure what I did different. Maybe I typed my last name instead of clicking it to prefill on my iPhone.


You might have discovered the source of some problems.  Autofill on the iPhone can insert an extra space at the end of the Name.
I just added a DVC reservation (starts with 5) and received a not found error.  Removed the space at the end of my name and was successful.
(used the Disneyland App on an iPhone)


----------



## franandaj

sgrap said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!  I'll try it again tomorrow.  Does it work to mirror if one is an android and one is an iPhone though?


Like others have said type of phone doesn't matter, but the only problem I would see if you wanted to mobile order LE merchandise (popcorn buckets, TS Tiki Mugs), you would each need your own account if you wanted more than one.


----------



## mynameislogan

Nonsuch said:


> You might have discovered the source of some problems.  Autofill on the iPhone can insert an extra space at the end of the Name.
> I just added a DVC reservation (starts with 5) and received a not found error.  Removed the space at the end of my name and was successful.
> (used the Disneyland App on an iPhone)


This. The same thing was happening to me and then I read your reply and realized autofill added a space at the end of my name. Thanks to your reply here I was able to add my DVC reservation and save myself an unnecessary call to member services. Thank you!


----------



## NVDISFamily

We are so excited. Just took a big step forward on our plans and made an offer on our first DVC contract. It's for our dream resort, VGC, and the seller accepted the offer. Looking forward to getting into ROFR and hopefully having our points in time to book for our summer 2023 trip 

Thanks again for all who have helped with questions and tips. Just had to share the news.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

We bought at VGC the first year it opened, and it never ceases to amaze me what a good deal it was. I still remember telling my family about buying a timeshare, and they all thought I was nuts. I want to say we paid in the mid-$90s for our points. I figured it would turn out to be a good deal for us because we have a special needs son (so I knew we'd be coming for years) and we always booked two rooms at the GC for our 2-3 trips a year. Even at the time--2008ish--I remember a Christmas stay were we were paying almost $500 a room.

I've kept a spreadsheet for the past few years of our stays, and I price out "comparable" rooms for each stay. It's hard to do at VGC because unlike at WDW (we also own BLT), you can't book the villas online. So I look for standard 1 bedroom suites, which aren't really comparable because they don't have 2 bathrooms, a kitchen and laundry. The price for our upcoming Christmas stay in a standard one bedroom suite (3 night total of 191 points)? $7476. Our dues for those points in 2022 are $1428.

We sometimes book a two bedroom, and the cost for that right now in one of the suites that does include a kitchen, multiple bathroom, etc. ... is over $25k for three nights!! It's one of the signature suites (Arroyo) so definitely nicer finishes and  bigger living room, etc, but still. Crazy. 

I don't use the rental companies to price out, because that isn't something I am comfortable with or would do. But even using David's the one bedroom villa would still be $4,400 (if you could get it). Anyway just had to share  I sometimes need a reminder of what a good deal it is LOL.


----------



## mathgeek

dcfromva said:


> I mainly book studios.  It used to be that as an owner, I could get just about anything I wanted as long as it was more than 7 months out.  I "think" in recent years more folks have purchased smaller resale contracts (so, I feel like there is more competition for the studios), so you have to be paying attention and book closer to 11months for some high demand periods.   Still, it isn't anything like booking a std view studio at BWV.


I just put an offer in on a small contract (which was accepted in less than 10 minutes) with the intent of using it to book a studio, so I'm glad to see this.  I also own at BWV and HHI and am used to being online first thing in the morning to get my standard view studio at BWV and my summer ressie for a studio at HHI.

Also, is the observation deck still available for watching WOC?  I loved that perk the couple times I was able to get a 7 month reservation there using points.


----------



## dcfromva

mathgeek said:


> I just put an offer in on a small contract (which was accepted in less than 10 minutes) with the intent of using it to book a studio, so I'm glad to see this.  I also own at BWV and HHI and am used to being online first thing in the morning to get my standard view studio at BWV and my summer ressie for a studio at HHI.
> 
> Also, is the observation deck still available for watching WOC?  I loved that perk the couple times I was able to get a 7 month reservation there using points.



Congratulations on your new contract!   I haven't tried to go on the observation deck in a while (WOC had been shut down the last couple of visits).  We are planning to be there the first part of June.  I will try to swing by and see if it is still open when we are there.


----------



## mathgeek

dcfromva said:


> Congratulations on your new contract!   I haven't tried to go on the observation deck in a while (WOC had been shut down the last couple of visits).  We are planning to be there the first part of June.  I will try to swing by and see if it is still open when we are there.


Thanks!  I still have to get past ROFR and all of that, but I'm hopeful! 
I look forward to your report back about the observation deck!


----------



## Mathmagicland

mathgeek said:


> Also, is the observation deck still available for watching WOC?  I loved that perk the couple times I was able to get a 7 month reservation there using points.


Hi - I’m at VGC now, and yes the observation deck is open for WOC. However, it is closed off tonight for a private party.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Hi everyone! In anticipation of getting our first VGC contract out of ROFR and getting some points to use in the coming weeks I hope some of the long time VGC pros can help with some questions.

What are the typical seasons for both Halloween and Christmas decorations/events? For example, if we visited in late November would VGC be all setup with the big tree in the lobby for xmas? When do they take the seasonal decorations down?

I believe I heard from a reviewer that the pools are heated year round. I know it can be hit or miss but I do remember visiting family in So-Cal and it being in the 70s for the holidays..... Can/should we even think about bringing the swimming stuff at that time of year? If it were just the adults I think we wouldn't even ask but our little one (she is 4) is most excited bout the pool.

Edit - I'm sure all days will be booked by the time we get our points butwe will likely just stalk to see if we can pickup a few days if things open and we can go for our first trip


----------



## mathgeek

Mathmagicland said:


> Hi - I’m at VGC now, and yes the observation deck is open for WOC. However, it is closed off tonight for a private party.


Awesome!  Thanks for checking in with that info.

BTW, I love your username.  I'm showing Donald Duck in Mathmagicland in class tomorrow.


----------



## Nonsuch

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> We bought at VGC the first year it opened, and it never ceases to amaze me what a good deal it was...


I also bought VGC in the first year and agree it has been a great deal.
However before we all congratulate ourselves, don't forget how bad the economy was at that time.  Anyone with money to invest will have made large gains.  Many (most?) stocks outperformed VGC.
Of course, buying bitcoin instead of VGC would have made me a Billionaire (where is my time machine?)


----------



## LilyJC

NVDISFamily said:


> if we visited in late November would VGC be all setup with the big tree in the lobby for xmas? When do they take the seasonal decorations down?



The Christmas tree and all decorations would definitely be up in late November. They are taken down early January. Halloween has a pretty quick turnaround, but decorations start going up in September. 

As a SoCal local, swimming is a no for me, but guests from actually cold locations usually will go in the pool. Definitely the hot tubs.


----------



## NVDISFamily

LilyJC said:


> The Christmas tree and all decorations would definitely be up in late November. They are taken down early January. Halloween has a pretty quick turnaround, but decorations start going up in September.
> 
> As a SoCal local, swimming is a no for me, but guests from actually cold locations usually will go in the pool. Definitely the hot tubs.


Thanks for the info. I’m a bit worried that our contract might get taken in ROFR so that may lower our chances of any quick ninja trips late this year. But if so I’ll just get back into the game and we can use this info for holiday 2023


----------



## SeaDis

NVDISFamily said:


> Thanks for the info. I’m a bit worried that our contract might get taken in ROFR so that may lower our chances of any quick ninja trips late this year. But if so I’ll just get back into the game and we can use this info for holiday 2023


The buy back rate at VGC has been really low (like close to zero).  Prices have come down a little, but not that much.  Unless you had a total low-ball accepted, I wouldn't worry much.  Hope that's not false hope.  It just takes time and the wait is hard...    Good luck


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

most the contracts that are lower priced are somewhat stripped of points.


----------



## stagemomto3

When I searched this question, I only get older answers, so...
What is the current recommended best way to inform the powers-that-be about room preferences for DVC villas? We haven't been since the pandemic, and prior to that time, we had to call and have a note added to our reservation. Is that still the best option?

Looking forward to our 'return' in August! Thanks!!


----------



## AZMermaid

I like chat. If it’s not there, toggle around the website a bit and it’ll show up (during business hours).


----------



## LilyJC

stagemomto3 said:


> When I searched this question, I only get older answers, so...
> What is the current recommended best way to inform the powers-that-be about room preferences for DVC villas? We haven't been since the pandemic, and prior to that time, we had to call and have a note added to our reservation. Is that still the best option?
> 
> Looking forward to our 'return' in August! Thanks!!



I either chat or use the “email us” tab to send any type of request.


----------



## TLPL

Do they allow to have family of 5 (2 adults + 2 x10 yo + 12 yo)  stay in a studio?


----------



## bluecruiser

TLPL said:


> Do they allow to have family of 5 (2 adults + 2 x10 yo + 12 yo)  stay in a studio?


No. According to the DVC website, studios at VGC sleep up to 4.


----------



## TLPL

bluecruiser said:


> No. According to the DVC website, studios at VGC sleep up to 4.


Thanks


----------



## NVDISFamily

Still waiting for ROFR on our first contract and the wait is killing us..... so to help with the wait we just went for two more VGC contracts and had the offer accepted/signed today..... I think we have a problem 

On a side note a more serious question. Does anyone know what happens during the 2024 remodel and how/when they do that and what it does to the inventory? Would planning a trip where we might need a few rooms for a few days for a family reunion (2 or 3 rooms I would guess) not be a good thing to try and plan for June 2024?

Thanks again to all the people here who help with questions for DVC rookies like us


----------



## Royal Consort

NVDISFamily said:


> Still waiting for ROFR on our first contract and the wait is killing us..... so to help with the wait we just went for two more VGC contracts and had the offer accepted/signed today..... I think we have a problem
> 
> On a side note a more serious question. Does anyone know what happens during the 2024 remodel and how/when they do that and what it does to the inventory? Would planning a trip where we might need a few rooms for a few days for a family reunion (2 or 3 rooms I would guess) not be a good thing to try and plan for June 2024?
> 
> Thanks again to all the people here who help with questions for DVC rookies like us


Just to get this straight: the wait is killing you so much you put in offers for 2 more VGC contracts so you could do..... more waiting. 

That's the most DVC logic ever.


Your contracts will be fine. Disney dont make enough money on them to ROFR.


As for refurb: Disney will use their own points to take out rooms at various times for refurbishment. I am actually pretty excited to see the new room designs. The MFs have gone up in preparation of the refurbishment so I think they're going to be amazing. This is one of reasons I bought VGC resale as VDH will have spanking new rooms but so will the flagship one year after!! Sexy.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Royal Consort said:


> Just to get this straight: the wait is killing you so much you put in offers for 2 more VGC contracts so you could do..... more waiting.
> 
> That's the most DVC logic ever.
> 
> 
> Your contracts will be fine. Disney dont make enough money on them to ROFR.
> 
> 
> As for refurb: Disney will use their own points to take out rooms at various times for refurbishment. I am actually pretty excited to see the new room designs. The MFs have gone up in preparation of the refurbishment so I think they're going to be amazing. This is one of reasons I bought VGC resale as VDH will have spanking new rooms but so will the flagship one year after!! Sexy.


Thanks for the info. And yes I was kind of being silly  We know we wanted to get about X number of points and these will get us to where we want to be. I was waiting for ROFR on the first one but then I was like we just want to get them so we can start planning 2023 and beyond.

Now I just need to see if I can afford to buy a few points at VGF if I am lucky enough to get my membership before the direct discounts go away and we'll be done with buying points for a few years (I hope).


----------



## Royal Consort

NVDISFamily said:


> Thanks for the info. And yes I was kind of being silly  We know we wanted to get about X number of points and these will get us to where we want to be. I was waiting for ROFR on the first one but then I was like we just want to get them so we can start planning 2023 and beyond.
> 
> Now I just need to see if I can afford to buy a few points at VGF if I am lucky enough to get my membership before the direct discounts go away and we'll be done with buying points for a few years (I hope).


Oh no, I love the logic of being impatient and then buying more and doing more waiting. Its hilarious. I buy more points that I don't need to "save money".

I remember you were considering VDH though right? Changed your mind?


----------



## NVDISFamily

Royal Consort said:


> Oh no, I love the logic of being impatient and then buying more and doing more waiting. Its hilarious. I buy more points that I don't need to "save money".
> 
> I remember you were considering VDH though right? Changed your mind?


VDH..... if I had unlimited funds I would. But The resale restrictions (likely) really scare me away. Plus now we should have enough VGC points to do almost everything we want in our Cali trips at VGC. And I hate to say, I don't think anyone in our family or friend group will be mad if I "make" them stay at VGC instead of VDH. I also think/fear that the point chart at VDH will be very close to VGC/Riviera (other new/premium resorts).

I also have to admit defeat and say that I've started to fall in love with more that's offered at WDW (I think you made fun of me about a post on this topic a few weeks ago.... I deserved it) 

So getting direct points at VGF will be our explore WDW, help with Aulani stays, and allow us to ninja rooms at VDH when we can (it's not a bad drive for us). Plus we found out that it's Merry Poppins themed and that was a winner for my wife. CCV is also very high on a love/must visit for us in the coming years. VGC is still number one and a magical goal/aspiration for our family and now we are making it happen.


----------



## Royal Consort

NVDISFamily said:


> VDH..... if I had unlimited funds I would. But The resale restrictions (likely) really scare me away. Plus now we should have enough VGC points to do almost everything we want in our Cali trips at VGC. And I hate to say, I don't think anyone in our family or friend group will be mad if I "make" them stay at VGC instead of VDH. I also think/fear that the point chart at VDH will be very close to VGC/Riviera (other new/premium resorts).



The point chart will be high. I agree. Especially pool view. 

For me it was the lack of balconies and horrendous views the majority of rooms have overlooking pylons, car parks and suburbia. VGC sounds perfect.



NVDISFamily said:


> So getting direct points at VGF will be our explore WDW, help with Aulani stays, and allow us to ninja rooms at VDH when we can (it's not a bad drive for us). Plus we found out that it's Merry Poppins themed and that was a winner for my wife. CCV is also very high on a love/must visit for us in the coming years.



Great plan! VGF is lovely. Not as luxe as VGC but still beautiful. Aulani, of course, is a jewel.



NVDISFamily said:


> VGC is still number one and a magical goal/aspiration for our family and now we are making it happen.



That's the crux of it. Welcome Home.


----------



## LilyJC

Royal Consort said:


> I am actually pretty excited to see the new room designs.



Same! Some rooms are looking pretty worn… I’m definitely hoping they’ll bring the queen Murphy bed to CA!


----------



## stagemomto3

I would love to hear from anyone who is there now (or soon) about the possibility of using the new Paradise Pier entrance as a GC Villas guest. I saw a walkthrough late last night on Facebook (that I can't find this morning), and the walkway goes right past the barbeque area of the Villas (nothing separating the two areas) with the exterior doorways of the Villa building right there. It would be much more convenient than using the traditional DCA entrance and exit. However, the signs at the gate near Disneyland Way say PP guests only.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

stagemomto3 said:


> I would love to hear from anyone who is there now (or soon) about the possibility of using the new Paradise Pier entrance as a GC Villas guest. I saw a walkthrough late last night on Facebook (that I can't find this morning), and the walkway goes right past the barbeque area of the Villas (nothing separating the two areas) with the exterior doorways of the Villa building right there. It would be much more convenient than using the traditional DCA entrance and exit. However, the signs at the gate near Disneyland Way say PP guests only.


This might partially answer your question though I look forward to hearing others weigh in. And of course they could change the policy over time:

Post in thread 'New Back Entrance to DCA?':
https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-back-entrance-to-dca.3878784/post-64074800


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul




----------



## stagemomto3

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> This might partially answer your question though I look forward to hearing others weigh in. And of course they could change the policy over time:
> 
> Post in thread 'New Back Entrance to DCA?':
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-back-entrance-to-dca.3878784/post-64074800


Thanks! I guess my question is if they check room keys after the gate that requires them to enter. And, if so do they let DVC guests or Disney Resort guests in general to pass through security, etc. or just PP guests. Hopefully someone staying there will try it and report back!


----------



## NVDISFamily

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> This might partially answer your question though I look forward to hearing others weigh in. And of course they could change the policy over time:
> 
> Post in thread 'New Back Entrance to DCA?':
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-back-entrance-to-dca.3878784/post-64074800


Thanks for sharing that info! Going to be monitoring that thread and hopeful that they will make it official that VGC guests can use that for entry/exit into the park. That’s even more convenient than the other one


----------



## tweetykl

Inspired  by a print at Grand Californian.


----------



## Dust2

We used the gate as an exit with no problems. They asked if we were returning to our resort hotel but not Paradise Pier specifically. They did not ask for a room key. We were staying at the Grand Californian and found the additional exit very handy.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Dust2 said:


> We used the gate as an exit with no problems. They asked if we were returning to our resort hotel but not Paradise Pier specifically. They did not ask for a room key. We were staying at the Grand Californian and found the additional exit very handy.


I believe there is a post over on the Disneyland thread that DLH guests staying in the Frontier Tower decided to try it as a shortcut into DCA and were allowed entry. The DLH key cards did open the security gate and they were allowed entrance once they got to the security checkpoint and actual entrance gate at Goofy's Sky School.


----------



## Chereya

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> This might partially answer your question though I look forward to hearing others weigh in. And of course they could change the policy over time:
> 
> Post in thread 'New Back Entrance to DCA?':
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-back-entrance-to-dca.3878784/post-64074800


Thanks for posting the video link! I'm excited to try this. Last trip we had a ground floor villa on the Redwood side and we were wondering if there was a walking path through the back to the regular DCA entrance. Is this new PP entrance accessible from a ground floor villa? I'm having a hard time envisioning which part of the DVC villas the new gate is near.  I'm assuming the park view villas aka low numbered units?


----------



## RyanJW

i just watched a video walkthrough, going backwards from DCA to Paradise Pier and they walk past the BBQ Patio area and I believe you should be able to use your GCH key to get right back into the DVC wing super quick.


----------



## pirate33

Recently completed a stay at one of the Grand Villas (the one facing California Adventure), after last staying there just before the soft goods renovation in around 2017. I have terrible timing.  When we last stayed in that room around 2016, I knew the soft goods renovation was coming up and thought the room needed it.  Staying again, I felt the room was really in need of updating plus the prior soft goods rehab had some issues and is now fading.  Some of the hardwood flooring (perhaps laminate) is coming apart.  The furniture is getting worn out, no doubt from the heavy use and the fact up to 12 people can stay in this room.  I will have to make a note to go in 2025 to enjoy a freshened experience!

My most major objection to the last rehab was that the stacked washer/dryer has been replaced with a combined washer and dryer—one unit.  I’ve only dealt with this type of device once before in a condo rental and found it to be horrible.  This one was as well.  Hard to operate, takes 3.5 to 4 hours to wash and dry and just didn’t work well.  Horrible choice. I stayed a few years ago in a VGC 1BR after the rehab and remember the stackable W/D there so I wonder why the Grand Villa got the dreaded combined machine.

The other thing that is alarming and baffling is that the trees between the VGC building and California Adventure are getting so tall as to block much of the view.  This unit still has a nice view but it is in danger.  I noticed that there is an area of trees on the left side that have been trimmed down about to the third or fourth floor level but the remainder has not been trimmed.  

I also noticed this time a mysterious structure on the sixth floor (southeast corner of the building) that has no obvious access point either from the Grand Villa‘s upper level (fifth floor) or the hallway outside the fifth floor, which seems to end in a closet.  In other words, the sixth floor hallway doesn’t extend anywhere far enough to reach this room, and there is also definitely no access from the Grand Villa bedroom on the fifth floor underneath the mystery room.  This extra structure/room is about the size of a bedroom, and you can see the roof on Google Maps.  Perhaps a mechanical room (most likely and accessed from the roof) or a control room for World of Color, which could explain the tree trimming to preserve the view from that room?  The latter is more fun to think about!


----------



## pirate33

I will add that the carpet was pretty drab.  I remember the prior carpet having some character/ detail but the current carpet is generic.  I vaguely recall the prior carpet being custom and including some subtle hidden Mickeys—much more fun.


----------



## Nonsuch

pirate33 said:


> ...I also noticed this time a mysterious structure on the sixth floor (southeast corner of the building) that has no obvious access point either from the Grand Villa‘s upper level (fifth floor) or the hallway outside the fifth floor...


The raised roof is a design element, to make the corner of the building seems like a separate tower.


----------



## pirate33

Nonsuch said:


> The raised roof is a design element, to make the corner of the building seems like a separate tower.
> 
> View attachment 677407



Thanks!


----------



## NVDISFamily

pirate33 said:


> Recently completed a stay at one of the Grand Villas (the one facing California Adventure), after last staying there just before the soft goods renovation in around 2017. I have terrible timing.  When we last stayed in that room around 2016, I knew the soft goods renovation was coming up and thought the room needed it.  Staying again, I felt the room was really in need of updating plus the prior soft goods rehab had some issues and is now fading.  Some of the hardwood flooring (perhaps laminate) is coming apart.  The furniture is getting worn out, no doubt from the heavy use and the fact up to 12 people can stay in this room.  I will have to make a note to go in 2025 to enjoy a freshened experience!
> 
> My most major objection to the last rehab was that the stacked washer/dryer has been replaced with a combined washer and dryer—one unit.  I’ve only dealt with this type of device once before in a condo rental and found it to be horrible.  This one was as well.  Hard to operate, takes 3.5 to 4 hours to wash and dry and just didn’t work well.  Horrible choice. I stayed a few years ago in a VGC 1BR after the rehab and remember the stackable W/D there so I wonder why the Grand Villa got the dreaded combined machine.
> 
> The other thing that is alarming and baffling is that the trees between the VGC building and California Adventure are getting so tall as to block much of the view.  This unit still has a nice view but it is in danger.  I noticed that there is an area of trees on the left side that have been trimmed down about to the third or fourth floor level but the remainder has not been trimmed.
> 
> I also noticed this time a mysterious structure on the sixth floor (southeast corner of the building) that has no obvious access point either from the Grand Villa‘s upper level (fifth floor) or the hallway outside the fifth floor, which seems to end in a closet.  In other words, the sixth floor hallway doesn’t extend anywhere far enough to reach this room, and there is also definitely no access from the Grand Villa bedroom on the fifth floor underneath the mystery room.  This extra structure/room is about the size of a bedroom, and you can see the roof on Google Maps.  Perhaps a mechanical room (most likely and accessed from the roof) or a control room for World of Color, which could explain the tree trimming to preserve the view from that room?  The latter is more fun to think about!


In your experience do the 2BR units hold up better? It was our plans to stay in 1 or 2BR units most trips but we wanted to try and bank/borrow to splurge on the 3BR GV on special trips. If the GV wear faster than the 2BR units then we might just opt for two 2BR units for larger family trips when we are trying to have a reunion or something like that.

Really hopeful that the remodel in 2024 will make this resort awesome.


----------



## pirate33

NVDISFamily said:


> In your experience do the 2BR units hold up better? It was our plans to stay in 1 or 2BR units most trips but we wanted to try and bank/borrow to splurge on the 3BR GV on special trips. If the GV wear faster than the 2BR units then we might just opt for two 2BR units for larger family trips when we are trying to have a reunion or something like that.
> 
> Really hopeful that the remodel in 2024 will make this resort awesome.



I haven’t stayed there enough to be sure, and never in a 2BR, but I do recall the 1BR I stayed in a few years ago seemed in a very good condition.  To be clear, it was fun to stay in the GV because of the size and great view but it just felt a little worn.

Living in San Francisco, I haven’t used the VGC points for VGC stays nearly as much as I expected because of the need to plan ahead.  Often when I have the opportunity to visit Disneyland it’s in conjunction with some other trip planned less than 7 months ahead of time.


----------



## upritbass

NVDISFamily said:


> In your experience do the 2BR units hold up better? It was our plans to stay in 1 or 2BR units most trips but we wanted to try and bank/borrow to splurge on the 3BR GV on special trips. If the GV wear faster than the 2BR units then we might just opt for two 2BR units for larger family trips when we are trying to have a reunion or something like that.
> 
> Really hopeful that the remodel in 2024 will make this resort awesome.


VGC consists of only 3BR, 2BR dedicated, and 2BR lock-off (which can be split into 1BR/studio).


----------



## NVDISFamily

upritbass said:


> VGC consists of only 3BR, 2BR dedicated, and 2BR lock-off (which can be split into 1BR/studio).


I would guess that booking a 2BR lock-off requires you to book early as it seems like the studios go quick? It was based on this understanding and my research on availability trends that I treat them like 1BR as default. I guess I’ll know more and learn in time….. if Disney lets my offers pass ROFR


----------



## pirate33

NVDISFamily said:


> I would guess that booking a 2BR lock-off requires you to book early as it seems like the studios go quick? It was based on this understanding and my research on availability trends that I treat them like 1BR as default. I guess I’ll know more and learn in time….. if Disney lets my offers pass ROFR



Yes, this is my understanding.


----------



## SeaDis

pirate33 said:


> Recently completed a stay at one of the Grand Villas (the one facing California Adventure), after last staying there just before the soft goods renovation in around 2017. I have terrible timing.  When we last stayed in that room around 2016, I knew the soft goods renovation was coming up and thought the room needed it.  Staying again, I felt the room was really in need of updating plus the prior soft goods rehab had some issues and is now fading.  Some of the hardwood flooring (perhaps laminate) is coming apart.  The furniture is getting worn out, no doubt from the heavy use and the fact up to 12 people can stay in this room.  I will have to make a note to go in 2025 to enjoy a freshened experience!
> 
> My most major objection to the last rehab was that the stacked washer/dryer has been replaced with a combined washer and dryer—one unit.  I’ve only dealt with this type of device once before in a condo rental and found it to be horrible.  This one was as well.  Hard to operate, takes 3.5 to 4 hours to wash and dry and just didn’t work well.  Horrible choice. I stayed a few years ago in a VGC 1BR after the rehab and remember the stackable W/D there so I wonder why the Grand Villa got the dreaded combined machine.
> 
> The other thing that is alarming and baffling is that the trees between the VGC building and California Adventure are getting so tall as to block much of the view.  This unit still has a nice view but it is in danger.  I noticed that there is an area of trees on the left side that have been trimmed down about to the third or fourth floor level but the remainder has not been trimmed.
> 
> I also noticed this time a mysterious structure on the sixth floor (southeast corner of the building) that has no obvious access point either from the Grand Villa‘s upper level (fifth floor) or the hallway outside the fifth floor, which seems to end in a closet.  In other words, the sixth floor hallway doesn’t extend anywhere far enough to reach this room, and there is also definitely no access from the Grand Villa bedroom on the fifth floor underneath the mystery room.  This extra structure/room is about the size of a bedroom, and you can see the roof on Google Maps.  Perhaps a mechanical room (most likely and accessed from the roof) or a control room for World of Color, which could explain the tree trimming to preserve the view from that room?  The latter is more fun to think about!


Oh my-- fantastic post/details/review on current conditions.  Thank you!  Please, keep them coming.

@Nonsuch -- another amazing image!  Fun stuff...


----------



## miksicnarf

pirate33 said:


> My most major objection to the last rehab was that the stacked washer/dryer has been replaced with a combined washer and dryer—one unit.  I’ve only dealt with this type of device once before in a condo rental and found it to be horrible.  This one was as well.  Hard to operate, takes 3.5 to 4 hours to wash and dry and just didn’t work well.  Horrible choice. I stayed a few years ago in a VGC 1BR after the rehab and remember the stackable W/D there so I wonder why the Grand Villa got the dreaded combined machine.


I believe one of the 2 GVs is wheelchair accessible. We've stayed in the pool view one and it wasn't HA, so yours must be the accessible one which would explain the single washer/dryer unit, as a stacked one would be unreachable from a wheelchair.


----------



## pirate33

miksicnarf said:


> I believe one of the 2 GVs is wheelchair accessible. We've stayed in the pool view one and it wasn't HA, so yours must be the accessible one which would explain the single washer/dryer unit, as a stacked one would be unreachable from a wheelchair.



Oh, that’s a good point.  Yes, the GV we stayed in is the handicap accessible one.


----------



## vicarrieous

pirate33 said:


> Oh, that’s a good point.  Yes, the GV we stayed in is the handicap accessible one.



Do you know the number/location for the HA GV?


----------



## Nonsuch

vicarrieous said:


> Do you know the number/location for the HA GV?


4522
Corner of VGC nearest Little Mermaid attraction, overlooking the new park entrance.
(VGC map is linked in my signature)


----------



## NVDISFamily

As someone who aspires to stay in the park view GV one of these days and also happens to have sold appliances off and on through the years here is what I would recommend looking into and a possible fix for the combo washer and driver all in one issue.

The are a few reasons these are bad units. The heating element is 110V and not 220V (sadly most AIO units use low powered heaters). 2) The unit is very small (this hurts drying the most). 3) They typically don't vent out to try and use a condenser to drain the moisture though the normal water drain.

Most washers are in the Mid 3 to 5+ cubic feet in capacity and decent dryers are in the 7+ cubic feet range. The dryer is larger as this open space allows the air to flow through the fabric better and also allows the clothes to fluff up while they dry.

So back to how to fix this issue. Do very very small loads and they *might* dry in a reasonable time. If we are lucky and this is a premium 4 cubic feet all in one then loads that are only about 2 cubic feet should dry in a somewhat reasonable time. This is also assuming this is a premium model with a moisture sensor (at this price point most are).

Option 2. Only do the wash in the unit. Get a few loads washed, put them in bins, and take them to the community laundry area and hope there are multiple dryers open. The wash should not be what is taking forever, really only the dryer. Assuming the dryers in the community area are normal size and 220v most loads should dry in 20 to 40 min. If this is an option I'd make sure the washer is able to do a solid spin cycle or see if you can select an bonus spin to remove as much moisture as possible. A premium unit should do this as it adds to it's eco friendly rating but just have to check.

I'm not sure if this info about combo units was needed in the VGC chat, but I hope it helps with those who stay in that unit


----------



## pirate33

NVDISFamily said:


> As someone who aspires to stay in the park view GV one of these days and also happens to have sold appliances off and on through the years here is what I would recommend looking into and a possible fix for the combo washer and driver all in one issue.
> 
> The are a few reasons these are bad units. The heating element is 110V and not 220V (sadly most AIO units use low powered heaters). 2) The unit is very small (this hurts drying the most). 3) They typically don't vent out to try and use a condenser to drain the moisture though the normal water drain.
> 
> Most washers are in the Mid 3 to 5+ cubic feet in capacity and decent dryers are in the 7+ cubic feet range. The dryer is larger as this open space allows the air to flow through the fabric better and also allows the clothes to fluff up while they dry.
> 
> So back to how to fix this issue. Do very very small loads and they *might* dry in a reasonable time. If we are lucky and this is a premium 4 cubic feet all in one then loads that are only about 2 cubic feet should dry in a somewhat reasonable time. This is also assuming this is a premium model with a moisture sensor (at this price point most are).
> 
> Option 2. Only do the wash in the unit. Get a few loads washed, put them in bins, and take them to the community laundry area and hope there are multiple dryers open. The wash should not be what is taking forever, really only the dryer. Assuming the dryers in the community area are normal size and 220v most loads should dry in 20 to 40 min. If this is an option I'd make sure the washer is able to do a solid spin cycle or see if you can select an bonus spin to remove as much moisture as possible. A premium unit should do this as it adds to it's eco friendly rating but just have to check.
> 
> I'm not sure if this info about combo units was needed in the VGC chat, but I hope it helps with those who stay in that unit


Interesting to know.  It seemed liked the wash only cycle was pretty long too.  I ran two loads, both came out slightly damp, and one time I took the clothes to the community laundry room for drying and the second time I hung everything up overnight.

The controls are also very confusing and no instructions are provided.  I looked them up on the internet but still found it impossible to activate the dryer only functionality; following the instructions (from the manufacturer’s video) which would instead start a new wash cycle using hot water.  Oy.  This is a first world problem to be sure, and the very nice shared laundry room is always available, but this is hardly a good solution for a disabled guest and is bad for other guests as well.

I am relieved to now know this appliance is presumably only in this unit and perhaps other disabled accessible units.   Having a washer and dryer in the unit is one of the best features of DVC rooms (other than studios).


----------



## Nonsuch

NVDISFamily said:


> ...Option 2. Only do the wash in the unit. Get a few loads washed, put them in bins, and take them to the community laundry area and hope there are multiple dryers open...


No need to "hope" dryers are available:
Laundry View gives real-time status:  Grand Californian Villa and  Grand Californian Hotel and Spa


----------



## vacay77

My family and I are staying at VGC right now and used the new entrance into California Adventure.  It was great!!


----------



## Becx N Gav

Hi, I've read a few pages of the thread but haven't found any info/recommendations about who to use to order groceries from. Can anyone advise? 

We're planning a trip in August 2023, it will be my SIL, nephew, my son (boys will be 7 and 8) and myself. Possibly my friend may also be able to come (adult). So I'm looking at renting points for a 1 bed or 2 bed villa for 5 nights (weekday) for all of us and maybe a regular hotel room (any Disney resort or one within walking distance to the parks - depending on the cost) for a few more nights!
I own at SSR (200 points) but I'm guessing I'm very unlikely to be able to book at 7 months out! I was wondering what you think my chances are of getting a 1 or 2 bed if I am able to rent points? I know it's quite a few points and wasn't sure if one owner may rent that many? I would like to have a back-up plan I guess if I'm unable to get a rental!


----------



## SeaDis

Some thoughts + speculation:
- 1 and 2 BR VGC definitely last longer than studios.  The studios are where the "impossible" reputation came from, IMO.  And, 2nd half of August should have more availability than first half of August, due to kids returning to school.

-But the sure thing is to work with VGC points, of course.  I would start looking for Transfers over the summer.  If trying for a rental, I would start contacting the brokers at 12-13 months out to get on any lists they may have and check on then-current availability of points.

-There has been an uptick in VGC contacts on the market recently, and prices have cooled a little.  With travel costs and everything else going on, I would guess there will be more points available for rent in the coming months.  Just a hunch there.  Yes it's going to be alot of points (350 for a 2br, for example), but there are plenty of people with those size contracts and/or banked points that need to be used.

Groceries - there are a few options and comes down to personal preference.  You really can't go wrong, I think:
-Take Lansky from the airport, they include a grocery stop (verify for current info)
-Amazon Primenow
-Vons/Pavillions (same company)
-Instacart
-There is a Super Target a few large blocks down the road.  You can Uber there & back if shopping is preferred to delivery

*Delivery works the same as WDW.  They will cold store your items but will not sign for alcohol.  We typically have groceries delivered just prior to our arrival, then request delivery to our room after checking in and receiving room number.  Then if needed, we will use the Drizly app for refreshments.  It's much faster, so no waiting around in a 2-4 hour window to sign for it.

Good luck with the reservation & have fun!


----------



## Becx N Gav

SeaDis said:


> Some thoughts + speculation:
> - 1 and 2 BR VGC definitely last longer than studios.  The studios are where the "impossible" reputation came from, IMO.  And, 2nd half of August should have more availability than first half of August, due to kids returning to school.
> 
> -But the sure thing is to work with VGC points, of course.  I would start looking for Transfers over the summer.  If trying for a rental, I would start contacting the brokers at 12-13 months out to get on any lists they may have and check on then-current availability of points.
> 
> -There has been an uptick in VGC contacts on the market recently, and prices have cooled a little.  With travel costs and everything else going on, I would guess there will be more points available for rent in the coming months.  Just a hunch there.  Yes it's going to be alot of points (350 for a 2br, for example), but there are plenty of people with those size contracts and/or banked points that need to be used.
> 
> Groceries - there are a few options and comes down to personal preference.  You really can't go wrong, I think:
> -Take Lansky from the airport, they include a grocery stop (verify for current info)
> -Amazon Primenow
> -Vons/Pavillions (same company)
> -Instacart
> -There is a Super Target a few large blocks down the road.  You can Uber there & back if shopping is preferred to delivery
> 
> *Delivery works the same as WDW.  They will cold store your items but will not sign for alcohol.  We typically have groceries delivered just prior to our arrival, then request delivery to our room after checking in and receiving room number.  Then if needed, we will use the Drizly app for refreshments.  It's much faster, so no waiting around in a 2-4 hour window to sign for it.
> 
> Good luck with the reservation & have fun!


Thank you! 

That sounds promising about the point availability! I will know before the 1 month window what our dates are so I will start to ask around, look at rental sites etc  It will be early August as nephew goes back to school on the 7th! As we're from the UK (SIL and nephew are in CA) we've got the whole of August before back to school!

I will take a look at the grocery options - thanks for such a comprehensive list! We're staying with my brother, SIL and nephew for a week or so before we head to DL so we can figure out the best option for us.

Another question - if we take Lansky from the airport would they have vehicles for 2/3 adults and 2 kids with car seats? I assume it's the same requirement for kids to be in car seats in the USA until they are 12 years old / 135cm?


----------



## KalamityJane

Looking at buying in and was wondering how hard it is to get a 2 bdr at 7 months? I’d like to buy VGC, but right now buying WDW points and using them at VGC is more financially feasible IF it’s possible to even book at the 7mo mark.

ETA - I need coffee - just saw the posts above


----------



## Royal Consort

KalamityJane said:


> Looking at buying in and was wondering how hard it is to get a 2 bdr at 7 months? I’d like to buy VGC, but right now buying WDW points and using them at VGC is more financially feasible IF it’s possible to even book at the 7mo mark.
> 
> ETA - I need coffee - just saw the posts above


Don't buy WDW points thinking you will be able to use them at VGC. Yes, it's possible that there may be some 2bdr availability some times during the year but it's not guaranteed. It's playing a game of roulette. If you want to stay at VGC consistently, you need to buy there.


----------



## SeaDis

Becx N Gav said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That sounds promising about the point availability! I will know before the 1 month window what our dates are so I will start to ask around, look at rental sites etc  It will be early August as nephew goes back to school on the 7th! As we're from the UK (SIL and nephew are in CA) we've got the whole of August before back to school!
> 
> I will take a look at the grocery options - thanks for such a comprehensive list! We're staying with my brother, SIL and nephew for a week or so before we head to DL so we can figure out the best option for us.
> 
> Another question - if we take Lansky from the airport would they have vehicles for 2/3 adults and 2 kids with car seats? I assume it's the same requirement for kids to be in car seats in the USA until they are 12 years old / 135cm?


I haven't taken Lansky for several years and we did not use car seats.  There are tons of posts about them if you search for Lansky, should get plenty of hits.  But to be safe I would contact them for current info.

For anyone interested:
I forgot to add my favorite tip for using the Drizly app (or grocery app also, if you are taking delivery yourself):  When you go to the front lobby/area to meet the delivery... bring an empty rolling suitcase.  Or maybe two, depending on the size of the order!


----------



## LAX

KalamityJane said:


> Looking at buying in and was wondering how hard it is to get a 2 bdr at 7 months? I’d like to buy VGC, but right now buying WDW points and using them at VGC is more financially feasible IF it’s possible to even book at the 7mo mark.
> 
> ETA - I need coffee - just saw the posts above


This is not a wise strategy at many popular resorts, but particularly bad at VGC because it's so small. While you can probably snag something you want once in a while if you are flexible enough, to do this on a more consistent basis would likely be frustrating, IMHO.

LAX


----------



## vicarrieous

Can anyone confirm there is laundry detergent for sale in the DVC laundry room?


----------



## tpskult

Does everyone think it is acceptable to books an accessible room at the 7 month mark if that is all that is available even though we don’t need an accessible room? I just feel guilty about it but know if I don’t book someone else will.


----------



## franandaj

tpskult said:


> Does everyone think it is acceptable to books an accessible room at the 7 month mark if that is all that is available even though we don’t need an accessible room? I just feel guilty about it but know if I don’t book someone else will.


There is only one accessible room in each category at VGC. The only accessible room with a decent location is the Grand Villa. We always book accessible rooms at WDW, but always take a regular room at VGC due to the poor location. The showers are OK for my disabled wife to navigate (not too high a step) and I belive the master bathroom regular toilets have bars (foggy on that one). If not she is able to manage without the extra HA amenities. 

If it is still available at 7 months I would go ahead and take it.


----------



## Jgc014

franandaj said:


> There is only one accessible room in each category at VGC. The only accessible room with a decent location is the Grand Villa. We always book accessible rooms at WDW, but always take a regular room at VGC due to the poor location. The showers are OK for my disabled wife to navigate (not too high a step) and I belive the master bathroom regular toilets have bars (foggy on that one). If not she is able to manage without the extra HA amenities.
> 
> If it is still available at 7 months I would go ahead and take it.



Thanks- This is helpful! So there is one hearing accessible and one wheelchair accessible room per category? Do you happen to know where the one bedrooms are located?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Jgc014 said:


> Thanks- This is helpful! So there is one hearing accessible and one wheelchair accessible room per category? Do you happen to know where the one bedrooms are located?


It appears the handicap rooms are:
studio: 1516
one bedroom: 1514
two bedroom dedicated: 3513
grand villa: 4522

Same last two numbers as this map:
https://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/images/resortmaps/DL_DGCHMap.pdf


----------



## Nonsuch

Jgc014 said:


> ...So there is one hearing accessible and one wheelchair accessible room per category? Do you happen to know where the one bedrooms are located?


The HA (wheelchair) villas are shown on the maps linked in my signature.  We have not requested a hearing accessible villa, even though DW is hearing impaired


----------



## vicarrieous

Nonsuch said:


> The HA (wheelchair) villas are shown on the maps linked in my signature.  We have not requested a hearing accessible villa, even though DW is hearing impaired


From my research I think the Hearing Accessible studio is 1509 which may make the Hearing Accessible 1 bedroom 1507.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Just survived our first trip through the ROFR monster. I don't think they liked the price I was trying to pay but they ultimately let me pass after a almost 45 day wait 

Do I have any luck/hope for a quick welcome home trip sometime in March if I get my points in the next 30 days or will I have to push to May? Would likely go for a 2BR or 1BR for a few weekdays if possible.

Looking forward to visiting with my new neighbors poolside while enjoying the Craftsman Grill.


----------



## vicarrieous

NVDISFamily said:


> Just survived our first trip through the ROFR monster. I don't think they liked the price I was trying to pay but they ultimately let me pass after a almost 45 day wait
> 
> Do I have any luck/hope for a quick welcome home trip sometime in March if I get my points in the next 30 days or will I have to push to May? Would likely go for a 2BR or 1BR for a few weekdays if possible.
> 
> Looking forward to visiting with my new neighbors poolside while enjoying the Craftsman Grill.


Have you closed yet? Or just passed ROFR? I would imagine you wont have points for 2-4 weeks after full closing /deed recorded. Best of luck.


----------



## NVDISFamily

vicarrieous said:


> Have you closed yet? Or just passed ROFR? I would imagine you wont have points for 2-4 weeks after full closing /deed recorded. Best of luck.


Just passed and sent the cash. These sellers seem eager to sell so I'm hopeful we'll have points in 30 days but I'm a rookie so could be wrong.


----------



## KTownRaider

NVDISFamily said:


> Do I have any luck/hope for a quick welcome home trip sometime in March if I get my points in the next 30 days or will I have to push to May?


For clarification- if by 'welcome home trip' you mean Disney/DVC reaching into their own breakage inventory to provide you a room (when there is zero visible availability), that option is only available on a case by case basis for direct purchases- not resale.     Hope you get your points loaded soon so you can start planning!


----------



## vicarrieous

NVDISFamily said:


> Just passed and sent the cash. These sellers seem eager to sell so I'm hopeful we'll have points in 30 days but I'm a rookie so could be wrong.



Hang in there! Did the title company give you a closing date? Here is hoping the sellers send back their docs promptly.


----------



## NVDISFamily

KTownRaider said:


> For clarification- if by 'welcome home trip' you mean Disney/DVC reaching into their own breakage inventory to provide you a room (when there is zero visible availability), that option is only available on a case by case basis for direct purchases- not resale.     Hope you get your points loaded soon so you can start planning!


I wasn’t expecting that. I was thinking more of a DIY book it if I can find some days that work trip. Our purchase came with some 2021 points and we are eager to try our first trip to the grand cal resort now that we are joining the DVC family. So if we can get something in spring 2023 before those banked points expire that would be great. Winter 2022 could work but I expect anything under the 7 month window to be almost all taken.

We are traveling to WDW this weekend to consider a direct purchase so we might get that option there so something to consider as I hear they won’t do that for you if you have already booked something.


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

NVDISFamily said:


> Just survived our first trip through the ROFR monster. I don't think they liked the price I was trying to pay but they ultimately let me pass after a almost 45 day wait
> 
> Do I have any luck/hope for a quick welcome home trip sometime in March if I get my points in the next 30 days or will I have to push to May? Would likely go for a 2BR or 1BR for a few weekdays if possible.
> 
> Looking forward to visiting with my new neighbors poolside while enjoying the Craftsman Grill.


Congrats on passing ROFR!!! I’m really new to this  I haven’t had my first visit yet (booked for January) but March is wide open right now. As you know, it will be gone closer to the 7 month mark. I’ve seen tons of openings at the 8 month mark (except February not sure why). I hope these images help you get an idea of what it looks like right now.


----------



## NVDISFamily

VegasDisneyMom said:


> Congrats on passing ROFR!!! I’m really new to this  I haven’t had my first visit yet (booked for January) but March is wide open right now. As you know, it will be gone closer to the 7 month mark. I’ve seen tons of openings at the 8 month mark (except February not sure why). I hope these images help you get an idea of what it looks like right now.


Awesome. Hopefully we will get closed and have some points ready for a three or four night stay in March if the points load in time .


----------



## DVChris

NVDISFamily said:


> Just survived our first trip through the ROFR monster. I don't think they liked the price I was trying to pay but they ultimately let me pass after a almost 45 day wait
> 
> Do I have any luck/hope for a quick welcome home trip sometime in March if I get my points in the next 30 days or will I have to push to May? Would likely go for a 2BR or 1BR for a few weekdays if possible.
> 
> Looking forward to visiting with my new neighbors poolside while enjoying the Craftsman Grill.


Cutting it super close! One idea to consider.... rent points from another owner and rent out once you get your's. Not as great as using your own points but at least you'll get the room/dates you want.


----------



## Wakey

Sorry it has been asked before but I can’t find the answers now.
We go in just over 2 weeks so need to get room request in.
My wife likes it quiet. Best rooms to request?
Thanks very much!


----------



## PortlandFan

Wakey said:


> Sorry it has been asked before but I can’t find the answers now.
> We go in just over 2 weeks so need to get room request in.
> My wife likes it quiet. Best rooms to request?
> Thanks very much!


Any of the south side units (facing Paradise Pier) will hear World Of Color showings plus any parades that go by.  Bonus is when they are testing new features of WoC at 2AM :-0      But it's a balance; the views are pretty awesome.  
The northside rooms (facing the pool) and eastside (Redwood Trail) rooms are likely your best bet for nighttime quiet.
@Nonsuch has a great floorplan PDF if you haven't already seen it


----------



## PortlandFan

*Room 4506 Photo Views & Info* from our recent trip (last week of June 2022) 
This was our 'replacement' trip from a June 2020 reservation  .     We had a blast and were pleased with most of Disney's precautions.  

Changes we noted -
- The new TV interface was a huge improvement. The channel guide was easy and quick to scroll through.   It was also incredibly easy to cast from our devices to any of the TVs in the unit.  Plus, every time we turned it on it gave us a 'Welcome Home'.  We had brought our casting equip with us, but we can leave that at home next time!
- The front gate and the parking lot attendants gave us 'Welcome Homes' as well, which is new to us, and a nice touch.  This is our home resort, and in the past we have had  'Welcome Home' fuss at other resorts but always notably absent at VGC, so it was nice!  (we came and went with the car several times during our stay, which I guess is unusual - the attendants were super nice; there is only one lane open however - so even if you have a valid room key, you have to wait in a line to exit the lot)
- The bedding has changed.  They're not using Sobel any longer, which is fine, but different.  Those were the best pillows ever.
- We could see  people using the new Paradise Pier entry.  We intended to use it, but it never really was useful, so we didn't explore it.  As noted elsewhere, there is an employee posted at the entrance to the path & gate to GC.  To get into GC, we were asked to swipe our room key even if the employee was holding the gate open for us. We appreciated the extra screening.


----------



## Nonsuch

Wakey said:


> ...My wife likes it quiet. Best rooms to request?


The villas facing Redwood Creek will be the most quiet.
5516 studio
5514 1-bedroom
5518 2-bedroom
These 5th floor rooms are very quite:  no 6th floor rooms above, few guest use the hallway (upper entrance to Grand Villas), Redwood Creek is closed after dark
I've stayed on 5514 several times.


----------



## Wakey

Nonsuch said:


> The villas facing Redwood Creek will be the most quiet.
> 5516 studio
> 5514 1-bedroom
> 5518 2-bedroom
> These 5th floor rooms are very quite:  no 6th floor rooms above, few guest use the hallway (upper entrance to Grand Villas), Redwood Creek is closed after dark
> I've stayed on 5514 several times.


Thanks Nonsuch.

I think you had an exterior map at one stage, and had put links up, but they are not working any more? Your internal maps in your signature have been invaluable with putting in my room requests today. Cheers. Wakey.


----------



## Wakey

PortlandFan said:


> *Room 4506 Photo Views & Info* from our recent trip (last week of June 2022)
> This was our 'replacement' trip from a June 2020 reservation  .     We had a blast and were pleased with most of Disney's precautions.
> 
> Changes we noted -
> - The new TV interface was a huge improvement. The channel guide was easy and quick to scroll through.   It was also incredibly easy to cast from our devices to any of the TVs in the unit.  Plus, every time we turned it on it gave us a 'Welcome Home'.  We had brought our casting equip with us, but we can leave that at home next time!
> - The front gate and the parking lot attendants gave us 'Welcome Homes' as well, which is new to us, and a nice touch.  This is our home resort, and in the past we have had  'Welcome Home' fuss at other resorts but always notably absent at VGC, so it was nice!  (we came and went with the car several times during our stay, which I guess is unusual - the attendants were super nice; there is only one lane open however - so even if you have a valid room key, you have to wait in a line to exit the lot)
> - The bedding has changed.  They're not using Sobel any longer, which is fine, but different.  Those were the best pillows ever.
> - We could see  people using the new Paradise Pier entry.  We intended to use it, but it never really was useful, so we didn't explore it.  As noted elsewhere, there is an employee posted at the entrance to the path & gate to GC.  To get into GC, we were asked to swipe our room key even if the employee was holding the gate open for us. We appreciated the extra screening.View attachment 684944
> 
> View attachment 684945
> View attachment 684946


What was the noise level like from this room PortlandFan? looks to be quite far from the rides? Could you hear the closer rides? Music etc? What time does it go quiet? Thanks.


----------



## Nonsuch

Wakey said:


> I think you had an exterior map at one stage, and had put links up, but they are not working any more? Your internal maps in your signature have been invaluable with putting in my room requests today.


Trees are much higher (12 years later)


----------



## McCrae

pirate33 said:


> Oh, that’s a good point.  Yes, the GV we stayed in is the handicap accessible one.


Maybe that explains the combined washer/dryer.? stackable ones more difficult to use if you are in a wheel chair.


----------



## PortlandFan

Wakey said:


> What was the noise level like from this room PortlandFan? looks to be quite far from the rides? Could you hear the closer rides? Music etc? What time does it go quiet? Thanks.


You can hear Goofy's Coaster ~ mostly people screaming     The room is definetely sound-proofed.  You don't really notice ambiant  park noise if you're awake and active in the room. But you *will* hear WoC and any other amplified noise from parades or events (ex: Grad Night).  Once the park closes & WoC ends, it gets quiet - with the exception of occasional noise from after-hours park maintenance.

(Worth noting though, several years ago we were in 5500 and heard a 2AM WoC practice multiple days in a row.  You never know what they have going on after hours.  For us that's part of the charm so we keep staying in those rooms).


----------



## pirate33

PortlandFan said:


> You can hear Goofy's Coaster ~ mostly people screaming     The room is definetely sound-proofed.  You don't really notice ambiant  park noise if you're awake and active in the room. But you *will* hear WoC and any other amplified noise from parades or events (ex: Grad Night).  Once the park closes & WoC ends, it gets quiet - with the exception of occasional noise from after-hours park maintenance.
> 
> (Worth noting though, several years ago we were in 5500 and heard a 2AM WoC practice multiple days in a row.  You never know what they have going on after hours.  For us that's part of the charm so we keep staying in those rooms).



I will say that one morning I intended to sleep in until 8:30 or 9, and at 8:00 sharp was awakened by screaming on the various rides.  It wasn’t annoying because, hey, who can complain about that being right next to a theme park?  I downloaded and activated a white noise app and slept for another half hour.


----------



## Wakey

Nonsuch said:


> Trees are much higher (12 years later)
> 
> View attachment 685120
> View attachment 685121
> View attachment 685122


Cheers. 5514 is my first choice, moving down those rooms, then some top level pool rooms.
Not many DVC rooms at all.
Looking forward to the trip, coming from the UK, I had it booked twice before and could not come as the borders were not open, so it’s been 2 years in the making this one.


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

We just initiated buying our first ever DVC contract and now we are awaiting ROFR. I'm so excited to potentially own at VGC and really hoping that we get through the process. From what I've seen and read on forums and blogs, it doesn't look like Disney has exercised their ROFR on any VGC contracts but if anyone has heard differently, please do let me know! Looking forward to joining this awesome group of owners.


----------



## 808blessing

Yay!!! Excited for you!


----------



## AZMermaid

Wakey said:


> Cheers. 5514 is my first choice, moving down those rooms, then some top level pool rooms.
> Not many DVC rooms at all.
> Looking forward to the trip, coming from the UK, I had it booked twice before and could not come as the borders were not open, so it’s been 2 years in the making this one.


We’ve had the 09 rooms many times because I now request a quiet view. We’ve only lucked into the Redwood Creek view once. That pool is not the main pool in the complex, so it’s still pretty quiet if you end up with an 07.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Heroes_or_Villains said:


> We just initiated buying our first ever DVC contract and now we are awaiting ROFR. I'm so excited to potentially own at VGC and really hoping that we get through the process. From what I've seen and read on forums and blogs, it doesn't look like Disney has exercised their ROFR on any VGC contracts but if anyone has heard differently, please do let me know! Looking forward to joining this awesome group of owners.


I just got through with three contracts with just slightly less per point than you so my gut feeling is you will be fine. Your contract is a bit more loaded with double 2022 points, but I still really doubt they will take it.

I think the logic (if there is such a thing with Disney and ROFR) is that they make about 60 to 80 bucks profit flipping these contracts if they buy them in ROFR. Why would they tie up double the cost per point to buy back VGC to make the 60 to 80 bucks when they can buy double the SSR points and make the same $ on the point. Plus, in the long run I bet there isn’t enough interest for VGC and it’s small, so they don’t have a plan for it as of now. Of course this could change with VDH opening up and getting a lot more people interested in DVC on the west cost. People keep saying that VGC might go down due to VDH, but there is part of me that thinks it will be the exact opposite. Some shoppers might say that DVC sounds great for them but ask their guides for Grand Cal if that’s an option. Might spike the price and if Disney thinks they can make it work they might start going for VGC.

TLDR - I got worried they might ROFR my purchases, many people told me not to worry, and they were right. You likely are going to be fine. Looking forward to saying welcome home neighbor when you pass ROFR


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

NVDISFamily said:


> I just got through with three contracts with just slightly less per point than you so my gut feeling is you will be fine. Your contract is a bit more loaded with double 2022 points, but I still really doubt they will take it.
> 
> I think the logic (if there is such a thing with Disney and ROFR) is that they make about 60 to 80 bucks profit flipping these contracts if they buy them in ROFR. Why would they tie up double the cost per point to buy back VGC to make the 60 to 80 bucks when they can buy double the SSR points and make the same $ on the point. Plus, in the long run I bet there isn’t enough interest for VGC and it’s small, so they don’t have a plan for it as of now. Of course this could change with VDH opening up and getting a lot more people interested in DVC on the west cost. People keep saying that VGC might go down due to VDH, but there is part of me that thinks it will be the exact opposite. Some shoppers might say that DVC sounds great for them but ask their guides for Grand Cal if that’s an option. Might spike the price and if Disney thinks they can make it work they might start going for VGC.
> 
> TLDR - I got worried they might ROFR my purchases, many people told me not to worry, and they were right. You likely are going to be fine. Looking forward to saying welcome home neighbor when you pass ROFR


Makes a lot of sense in terms of the spread they'd likely want to earn. Also, I think we might see a slight decrease in the short term when VDH comes out and then VGC will continue to climb higher once VDH actually sells out, which I think is likely since people are starved for more West Coast options. I'll let you know how the ROFR process goes! It will be cool having new neighbors.


----------



## tweetykl

Just thought this info was interesting from the DVC newsletter.


----------



## elenex

First VGC contract officially closed this morning. So excited, can't wait to see it pop up as a home resort!

I've been a lifelong WDW fan and love my home resorts there... But since moving out west last year I've realized that none of them quite compare to the Grand. It was love at first sight.


----------



## KalamityJane

elenex said:


> First VGC contract officially closed this morning. So excited, can't wait to see it pop up as a home resort!
> 
> I've been a lifelong WDW fan and love my home resorts there... But since moving out west last year I've realized that none of them quite compare to the Grand. It was love at first sight.


I grew up in Orlando and at WDW, but fell in love with DLR and the Grand as well!


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

elenex said:


> First VGC contract officially closed this morning. So excited, can't wait to see it pop up as a home resort!
> 
> I've been a lifelong WDW fan and love my home resorts there... But since moving out west last year I've realized that none of them quite compare to the Grand. It was love at first sight.


Congratulations!!


----------



## NVDISFamily

elenex said:


> First VGC contract officially closed this morning. So excited, can't wait to see it pop up as a home resort!
> 
> I've been a lifelong WDW fan and love my home resorts there... But since moving out west last year I've realized that none of them quite compare to the Grand. It was love at first sight.


Congratulations. We closed on the 11th for our first VGC contract. The wait is killing me. I’m 99 percent sure I should have everything loaded by next week. Really hopeful to book our VGC welcome home trip in spring 2023! Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## Zurezo

NVDISFamily said:


> Congratulations. We closed on the 11th for our first VGC contract. The wait is killing me. I’m 99 percent sure I should have everything loaded by next week. Really hopeful to book our VGC welcome home trip in spring 2023! Welcome home neighbor!


Congrats!!! You will love it! Been a owner at the Grand since Apr 2020 and I LOVE IT!


----------



## elenex

NVDISFamily said:


> Congratulations. We closed on the 11th for our first VGC contract. The wait is killing me. I’m 99 percent sure I should have everything loaded by next week. Really hopeful to book our VGC welcome home trip in spring 2023! Welcome home neighbor!



Just recognized your username and obviously obviously you know the resort well! Congrats on now being an owner! My welcome home trip on VGC points should also be next spring!


----------



## NVDISFamily

elenex said:


> Just recognized your username and obviously obviously you know the resort well! Congrats on now being an owner! My welcome home trip on VGC points should also be next spring!


LOL I would not say I know it well but I have been walking through that lobby for years (early 2000s I think right after the expansion and the open I think). Such a magical place and just SO CLOSE to the parks!!!!

Edit - Our first wedding anniversary gift to each other was annual passes to Disneyland Resort in 2002. So yea spent a lot of time around the parks those years.


----------



## NVDISFamily

tweetykl said:


> Just thought this info was interesting from the DVC newsletter.


Nice. I’m just really excited for all of the changes coming. 2024 major refresh, huge expansion of DVC in the west with VDH. I expect a lot more positive changes in the coming years. More special DVC member events at Disneyland Resort??????


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Right?  Hoping for some Moonlight Magic at DLR.  Excited to see DVC to light up in many ways on the west coast after being so understated for so long.


----------



## Zurezo

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Right?  Hoping for some Moonlight Magic at DLR.  Excited to see DVC to light up in many ways on the west coast after being so understated for so long.



Wouldnt that be nice?!?!?!?!? I really hope so too!


----------



## elenex

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Right?  Hoping for some Moonlight Magic at DLR.  Excited to see DVC to light up in many ways on the west coast after being so understated for so long.


This is EXACTLY what I was thinking. Along with a TOTW style lounge in the VDH tower. Do those 2 things and that's all I need.

Moonlight magic in DCA... Yes please.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Yeah - I wish they had gone like 14 stories tall on VDH with a restaurant / observation deck.  Top of the Land, don'tcha know?


----------



## pirate33

elenex said:


> First VGC contract officially closed this morning. So excited, can't wait to see it pop up as a home resort!
> 
> I've been a lifelong WDW fan and love my home resorts there... But since moving out west last year I've realized that none of them quite compare to the Grand. It was love at first sight.


 
Welcome neighbor!  I have owned since 2014 and love it.  I wish I had bought when it was first offered but still I got in pretty early.


----------



## Aussie RJ

Room 3502 (one bedroom). Anyone have an axe?


----------



## SeaDis

Aussie RJ said:


> Room 3502 (one bedroom). Anyone have an axe? View attachment 687095



Beautiful, but frustrating!  The 4th floor is also losing view fast...


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Right?  I wish we could get them to trim / take out a few trees.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Contract/new membership loaded on our login today. Tried chat to see if we could get points and book in March. They said the should be able to do it tomorrow........... Almost there. Our first stay on our points has to be at the Grand Cal before we go "slum" it up at CCV and RVA next summer 

Edit - go for a studio or a 1BR??? Choices are hard..... Based on the earlier conversation unless I can go get a real lightsaber at Savi's and give those trees a trim I think I'd actually prefer a view poolside.


----------



## limace

Exciting! Re which room-when are you going?


----------



## LilyJC

NVDISFamily said:


> Contract/new membership loaded on our login today. Tried chat to see if we could get points and book in March. They said the should be able to do it tomorrow........... Almost there. Our first stay on our points has to be at the Grand Cal before we go "slum" it up at CCV and RVA next summer
> 
> Edit - go for a studio or a 1BR??? Choices are hard..... Based on the earlier conversation unless I can go get a real lightsaber at Savi's and give those trees a trim I think I'd actually prefer a view poolside.



Definitely go for the 1 bedroom. Can’t beat having two bathrooms, kitchen, and washer/dryer!  And even with the trees getting huge, we love the happy sounds of the park side. Definitely personal preference though!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Okay. Change in plans. Going to book a 2BR and bring the family matriarch (great grandma to the kiddos) on this trip. She lived about 5 miles away when I was a kid and took me on many trips to Disneyland over the years. She will be 89 years young for this trip and is looking forward to sitting on the balcony sipping her coffee and just enjoying the sound and sites of the resort. We will definitely try and borrow or rent a wheelchair to get her into the middle between the parks one of the nights for fireworks. It would be nice to have views of them on the other nights. Any room suggestions for a dedicated 2br that would best suit our needs?

Also any suggestions on having a wheelchair ready for us on arrival and for use during our trip.


----------



## limace

There are no VGC rooms with fireworks views. Your trip sounds fab!


----------



## NVDISFamily

limace said:


> There are no VGC rooms with fireworks views. Your trip sounds fab!


Interesting. For some reason I could have sworn I've seen some YouToube videos of people having views of fireworks while visiting the Grand Cal but I will clarify that they were very much blocked quite a bit by the buildings. I could see with VGC being back in the corner that it does make sense that there may not be fireworks views


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

NVDISFamily said:


> Okay. Change in plans. Going to book a 2BR and bring the family matriarch (great grandma to the kiddos) on this trip. She lived about 5 miles away when I was a kid and took me on many trips to Disneyland over the years. She will be 89 years young for this trip and is looking forward to sitting on the balcony sipping her coffee and just enjoying the sound and sites of the resort. We will definitely try and borrow or rent a wheelchair to get her into the middle between the parks one of the nights for fireworks. It would be nice to have views of them on the other nights. Any room suggestions for a dedicated 2br that would best suit our needs?
> 
> Also any suggestions on having a wheelchair ready for us on arrival and for use during our trip.


You could rent a wheelchair at the mobility desk which is just outside the entrance of Disneyland (right side of the promenade if facing the DLR entrance). Or if you need a length of stay rental, I think Disney has some preferred providers you can book directly with where they will bring the wheelchair to you so you don’t have to pick it up at some offsite facility. We’ve used the daytime rentals before but not the length of stay ones. There should be a wheelchair rental info page on the Disneyland website that will give you the details.


----------



## limace

NVDISFamily said:


> Interesting. For some reason I could have sworn I've seen some YouToube videos of people having views of fireworks while visiting the Grand Cal but I will clarify that they were very much blocked quite a bit by the buildings. I could see with VGC being back in the corner that it does make sense that there may not be fireworks views


There are-but those are hotel rooms not DVC.


----------



## NVDISFamily

limace said:


> There are-but those are hotel rooms not DVC.


Sounds good! I’d say 99% of the time we would prefer a view of DCA (really hope they trim some of those trees) but for this trip with Grandma I think she would love to see some fireworks if able. Not a worry as this just gives us more reasons to get her out of the room


----------



## NVDISFamily

So excited! Just did some research and we did our first post on DISBoards on 4/16/22 to ask about how we can buy VGC. Just got our points loaded today and booked our first stay at VGC in the Spring of 2023!!! Thanks and much love from my family to all of my VGC neighbors. Thanks for putting up with my madness 
Hope to keep being active on here for many years to come!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

NVDISFamily said:


> So excited! Just did some research and we did our first post on DISBoards on 4/16/22 to ask about how we can buy VGC. Just got our points loaded today and booked our first stay at VGC in the Spring of 2023!!! Thanks and much love from my family to all of my VGC neighbors. Thanks for putting up with my madness
> Hope to keep being active on here for many years to come!


YAAAASSS!  Congrats and Welcome Home.  Love VGC!  So many memories ahead for your family.


----------



## PortlandFan

NVDISFamily said:


> Okay. Change in plans. Going to book a 2BR and bring the family matriarch (great grandma to the kiddos) on this trip. She lived about 5 miles away when I was a kid and took me on many trips to Disneyland over the years. She will be 89 years young for this trip and is looking forward to sitting on the balcony sipping her coffee and just enjoying the sound and sites of the resort. We will definitely try and borrow or rent a wheelchair to get her into the middle between the parks one of the nights for fireworks. It would be nice to have views of them on the other nights. Any room suggestions for a dedicated 2br that would best suit our needs?
> 
> Also any suggestions on having a wheelchair ready for us on arrival and for use during our trip.


Disneyland contracts with ScooterBug for Wheelchairs and Scooters - they drop/pickup directly with the Bell Desk at VGC. Super nice and easy as pie. The Bell staff is trained on how to use each device and gives a brief tutorial. And as a bonus, if anything goes wrong they have spares right there in their storage area


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

Apologies that my search didn't give me the answer, since I'm sure it's here somewhere.

Which villa size (studio, 1BR, 2BR) is most likely to fill a waitlist request around Christmas?  I know my chances are extremely slim regardless, but I want to request the most likely option(s).  

TIA


----------



## AZMermaid

Probably one bedroom. You can have two WL at once. So you can either break the stay into smaller ones if you’re ok with split stay. If the both come through and it’s the same category, MS can merge them. Or WL two categories for the full stay


----------



## boiseflyfisher

DVCkidsMOM said:


> Apologies that my search didn't give me the answer, since I'm sure it's here somewhere.
> 
> Which villa size (studio, 1BR, 2BR) is most likely to fill a waitlist request around Christmas?  I know my chances are extremely slim regardless, but I want to request the most likely option(s).
> 
> TIA


Probably 1 bedroom, but honestly, at this point I would book something else that you are able to cancel.  The odds of a waitlist coming though are probably very small.  Regardless of the size of villa there are only 23 of each type unless you are looking for a grand villa and then there are only two.


----------



## GoingSince1990

limace said:


> There are no VGC rooms with fireworks views. Your trip sounds fab!


We've been able to see the fireworks from Grand Villa room 4513 (the one that overlooks the pool). Not a perfect view, but still enjoyable.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

GoingSince1990 said:


> We've been able to see the fireworks from Grand Villa room 4513 (the one that overlooks the pool). Not a perfect view, but still enjoyable.


That's awesome!  Was this on the top floor of the Grand Villa or bottom?  I would guess that 4505, 4507 & 4509 (if you were viewing from the bottom floor) and/or 5505, 5507 & 5509 would also have fireworks views.


----------



## GoingSince1990

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> That's awesome!  Was this on the top floor of the Grand Villa or bottom?  I would guess that 4505, 4507 & 4509 (if you were viewing from the bottom floor) and/or 5505, 5507 & 5509 would also have fireworks views.



Those photos were taken from the bottom floor. The GV window in the photo actually extends the full two floors; you can see the reflection of the railing from the section of the top floor that overlooks the bottom floor (this is where the pool table is) in the photos.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

GoingSince1990 said:


> Those photos were taken from the bottom floor. The GV window in the photo actually extends the full two floors; you can see the reflection of the railing from the section of the top floor that overlooks the bottom floor (this is where the pool table is) in the photos.


Nice!  So I think any of those rooms potentially could see fireworks.  Thanks for sharing your photos - totally hope to stay in the GV someday!


----------



## NVDISFamily

GoingSince1990 said:


> Those photos were taken from the bottom floor. The GV window in the photo actually extends the full two floors; you can see the reflection of the railing from the section of the top floor that overlooks the bottom floor (this is where the pool table is) in the photos.


Awesome. Thanks for sharing this info! Based on what I saw on some YouTube videos and the placing of the rooms on the map I was guessing you might be able to see some fireworks in the higher rooms on the pool side.



UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Nice!  So I think any of those rooms potentially could see fireworks.  Thanks for sharing your photos - totally hope to stay in the GV someday!



The nice thing about picking a GV at Grand Cal is you get to pick what GV you want, pool vs park view, as the park view is the assessable one (major downside is the all in one washer/dryer combo).


I'm tempted to try and take some of our WDW points and try and merge our stay to upgrade to a GV if able in March..... Kind of want to do it so our welcome home stays for each resort are in GVs. That would be 17 nights in 3 GVs for 2023. Starting DVC with a bang LOL

Edit - 446 more points to upgrade to the GV. Sorry VGC, your March point chart for that GV is too brutal for me. Going to have to do the GV during a less crazy month


----------



## JPP0715

Just scored a 1 bedroom for Feb 28- Mar 3!!!!! is there a good room/location to request?


----------



## scoobdoo

Here now. First stay. Are room refurbs on the horizon? Sorely needed.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

scoobdoo said:


> Here now. First stay. Are room refurbs on the horizon? Sorely needed.


2024 Full Refurb for VGC


----------



## elenex

scoobdoo said:


> Here now. First stay. Are room refurbs on the horizon? Sorely needed.


Agreed. Can't wait for 2024. But willing to overlook it for another year or 2.

The funny thing is, on my last stay I mentioned this to a couple of cast members in the lobby and they looked at me like I had 2 heads. I think the lack of other local DVC resorts has desensitized some to this fact.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

elenex said:


> Agreed. Can't wait for 2024. But willing to overlook it for another year or 2.
> 
> The funny thing is, on my last stay I mentioned this to a couple of cast members in the lobby and they looked at me like I had 2 heads. I think the lack of other local DVC resorts has desensitized some to this fact.


Totally.  When they see the brand new VDH they might get it.  Oh... VGC is outdated and ready for rehab .  But I mean the hotel/cash side has been updated you would notice the difference.


----------



## elenex

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Totally.  When they see the brand new VDH they might get it.  Oh... VGC is outdated and ready for rehab .  But I mean the hotel/cash side has been updated you would notice the difference.


Yeah, I did a stay on the hotel side in May and found the rooms a bit better appointed and fresh since they're more recently rehabbed, but once you've stayed DVC, hotel rooms are just so blah. There's so much untapped potential in these rooms, looking forward to what they can do in 24.


----------



## NVDISFamily

elenex said:


> Yeah, I did a stay on the hotel side in May and found the rooms a bit better appointed and fresh since they're more recently rehabbed, but once you've stayed DVC, hotel rooms are just so blah. There's so much untapped potential in these rooms, looking forward to what they can do in 24.


I just want the pull down queen Murphy beds everywhere. It seems like they can pull one off in the GV living room similar to SSR. Please make it so.

I’m also wondering if the GVs will keep the pool table. It’s a nice touch, but I wonder if something else could replace it…..


----------



## nlenguyen

Has anyone just done a resort stay at VGC? My spring break is in March and would love to try out the resort. The point charts are really high so I am wondering if it is worth just spending time at the resort instead of going to the park. We live in AZ, so we frequent DL and it is not always a necessity to go to the park.


----------



## scoobdoo

nlenguyen said:


> Has anyone just done a resort stay at VGC? My spring break is in March and would love to try out the resort. The point charts are really high so I am wondering if it is worth just spending time at the resort instead of going to the park. We live in AZ, so we frequent DL and it is not always a necessity to go to the park.



As a first time visitor from this past weekend I will say it's absolutely not worth staying here just for resort time: motel quality rooms, small resort in general, and outdated pools –– no zero entry, no splash pad.


----------



## the donut

nlenguyen said:


> Has anyone just done a resort stay at VGC? My spring break is in March and would love to try out the resort. The point charts are really high so I am wondering if it is worth just spending time at the resort instead of going to the park. We live in AZ, so we frequent DL and it is not always a necessity to go to the park.


We've done non-park days that usually include brunch or a nice dinner and some cabana time or drive to the beach.  Not necessarily spending time at the resort, but it's still very pleasant and relaxing.  The high point usage is more about the location.  There used to be other activities (not sure if they're going on right now), like an architectural tour and a scavenger hunt with a prize at the end. But there's no community hall.  I would stop by the DVC office next to the gym as they give out a member gift.  And if you're willing to spend the money, you could do a spa day.


----------



## nlenguyen

the donut said:


> We've done non-park days that usually include brunch or a nice dinner and some cabana time or drive to the beach.  Not necessarily spending time at the resort, but it's still very pleasant and relaxing.  The high point usage is more about the location.  There used to be other activities (not sure if they're going on right now), like an architectural tour and a scavenger hunt with a prize at the end. But there's no community hall.  I would stop by the DVC office next to the gym as they give out a member gift.  And if you're willing to spend the money, you could do a spa day.


Thank you. I have looked into a few things we can do. I know you could do a morning exercise in the parks as well. Just thinking as it is 70 points a night in March for a 2 bedroom or 52 points for a 1 bedroom. I know there are cheaper times of the year, so seeing if the high points are worth it for March


----------



## PortlandFan

nlenguyen said:


> Has anyone just done a resort stay at VGC? My spring break is in March and would love to try out the resort. The point charts are really high so I am wondering if it is worth just spending time at the resort instead of going to the park. We live in AZ, so we frequent DL and it is not always a necessity to go to the park.


Depends on what you're looking for.  Unless you're planning to have a car, it could be a fun 2 days; after that unless you are an all-day pool person, your interests might not be fulfilled.   Plenty of people attend conferences at the hotels and never go inside the parks so it wouldn't be unusual.


----------



## nlenguyen

PortlandFan said:


> Depends on what you're looking for.  Unless you're planning to have a car, it could be a fun 2 days; after that unless you are an all-day pool person, your interests might not be fulfilled.   Plenty of people attend conferences at the hotels and never go inside the parks so it wouldn't be unusual.


Thank you for that. I am deciding to this trip or wait until the fall and hope that the VDH open and I can stay there. Don’t know which would be better.


----------



## PortlandFan

nlenguyen said:


> Thank you for that. I am deciding to this trip or wait until the fall and hope that the VDH open and I can stay there. Don’t know which would be better.


 That would be so much fun!  I'll plant a seed though, if you have points that you want to use up, consider looking at AuLani - I *know* it's a lot further away, but if you have enough lead time and perhaps airline miles (Southwest goes non-stop from PHX) you might have more fun with their resort-based stay.


----------



## NVDISFamily

scoobdoo said:


> As a first time visitor from this past weekend I will say it's absolutely not worth staying here just for resort time: motel quality rooms, small resort in general, and outdated pools –– no zero entry, no splash pad.



Sounds like a stay down the road at Great Wolf Lodge would be fun for you  We did that for one of our past stays and it was really fun. Just be prepared for the strong smell of chlorine and other chemicals but you get used to it after a while and it doesn’t bother you.

For the rooms? What size room where you in that you said were bad? A studio or larger?


----------



## NVDISFamily

nlenguyen said:


> Thank you for that. I am deciding to this trip or wait until the fall and hope that the VDH open and I can stay there. Don’t know which would be better.



I can’t recall if the 2BR units in VDH will have a 3rd bathroom. That’s one of the perks of VGC, extra bathrooms similar to BLT a a few others in the DVC family. From what I see from the interior designs of VDH, they are going to be nice. So we are really looking forward to the remodel of VGC in 2024 to see how it goes.

For our ideal VGC stays we plan on spending more money than we should and just getting park hopper passes for a majority of our stay but only go “when we feel like it” to the parks and just relax. Heck, one day might just be to go on Rise of the Resistance and then go take a break in the room. The good thing is as you approach that 4th and 5th day, the tickets go down quite a bit in cost so it’s still a bit of a waist but by doing stays like this its way more relaxing.


----------



## nlenguyen

PortlandFan said:


> That would be so much fun!  I'll plant a seed though, if you have points that you want to use up, consider looking at AuLani - I *know* it's a lot further away, but if you have enough lead time and perhaps airline miles (Southwest goes non-stop from PHX) you might have more fun with their resort-based stay.


I just went to Aulani for a few days this year so I want to wait a couple years to go back


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

I just have to say how enamored I am with the new entrance into DCA. From my room at Villas at Grand Californian until I was in the park I clocked at 3 mins. So convenient.


----------



## NVDISFamily

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I just have to say how enamored I am with the new entrance into DCA. From my room at Villas at Grand Californian until I was in the park I clocked at 3 mins. So convenient.



I've been trying to formulate a funny comment/joke about VGC and it's proximity to the park(s) to have some fun when the great battle of BLT/BWV/BCV/Riviera (etc.) at WDW thread comes up to talk smack about what park is the best. It's not fully refined but it goes something like this.

Now that VGC has two park gates 0 minutes walk from the resort, it's so convenient that you actually get younger by 2 days each night you stay at the resort. VGC fans/owners are trying to hide this fact from other DVC owners, less they raid the hallways of VGC with cots and sleeping bags after staying at VGC becomes known as the modern day fountain of youth......


----------



## AZMermaid

nlenguyen said:


> Has anyone just done a resort stay at VGC? My spring break is in March and would love to try out the resort. The point charts are really high so I am wondering if it is worth just spending time at the resort instead of going to the park. We live in AZ, so we frequent DL and it is not always a necessity to go to the park.


We did last Memorial Day weekend when our AZ germs weren’t welcome in the park, lol. We had a great time all said. We did one beach day, one pool day and one day we went to a nearby museum that had the Disney Archives exhibit which was outstanding- but probably not there. We considered going to Disneys theater in LA for a movie. We did that years ago and it was great. Just blanked on the name. You could go to Splitsville one afternoon, do the scavenger hunt at GC, etc. I thino you could make a 3 night stay a fun getaway.


----------



## elenex

NVDISFamily said:


> I've been trying to formulate a funny comment/joke about VGC and it's proximity to the park(s) to have some fun when the great battle of BLT/BWV/BCV/Riviera (etc.) at WDW thread comes up to talk smack about what park is the best. It's not fully refined but it goes something like this.
> 
> Now that VGC has two park gates 0 minutes walk from the resort, it's so convenient that you actually get younger by 2 days each night you stay at the resort. VGC fans/owners are trying to hide this fact from other DVC owners, less they raid the hallways of VGC with cots and sleeping bags after staying at VGC becomes known as the modern day fountain of youth......


I'm actually kind of nervous about transportation at WDW on our next trip because I'm so spoiled now with VGC. Even though we're doing a poly/bwv split. Like we actually have to wait for a monorail or boat while at the poly.. Even that 10 minute walk from BWV to epcot sounds kinda far now 

You just don't get it until you experience a quick drink at the craftsman followed by a 1 minute stroll into DCA. Or hitting up GRR at the end of a morning in the park and getting out of the wet clothes 5 minutes later (or jumping in the pool 2 minutes later).


----------



## NVDISFamily

nlenguyen said:


> Has anyone just done a resort stay at VGC? My spring break is in March and would love to try out the resort. The point charts are really high so I am wondering if it is worth just spending time at the resort instead of going to the park. We live in AZ, so we frequent DL and it is not always a necessity to go to the park.


Here is my favorite beach in So Cal - 



It's in San Clemente and about 35 to 40 min away from the Grand Cal. Unlike most other beaches, this is kind of out of the way and doesn't have the normal tourist stuff. It just has a great beach that isn't rocky and it's usually never all that crowded.

Growing up the official parking was there but you had to go over the train tracks and down those rocks with no official path so it was always almost empty. But now it's more official 

I believe that cafe is closed, but that's how you can find it easy on Google Maps.


----------



## KPeterso

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I just have to say how enamored I am with the new entrance into DCA. From my room at Villas at Grand Californian until I was in the park I clocked at 3 mins. So convenient.



We exited the park via that entrance when we were there a few weeks ago. It was amazing how close it is to the park/resort.


----------



## nlenguyen

I love the quick access to the park. I never stayed, but always dreamt of it, usually in line for Soarin and look at those balconies


----------



## PortlandFan

NVDISFamily said:


> I've been trying to formulate a funny comment/joke about VGC and it's proximity to the park(s) to have some fun when the great battle of BLT/BWV/BCV/Riviera (etc.) at WDW thread comes up to talk smack about what park is the best. It's not fully refined but it goes something like this.
> 
> Now that VGC has two park gates 0 minutes walk from the resort, it's so convenient that you actually get younger by 2 days each night you stay at the resort. VGC fans/owners are trying to hide this fact from other DVC owners, less they raid the hallways of VGC with cots and sleeping bags after staying at VGC becomes known as the modern day fountain of youth......


I adore this!!


----------



## pineapplepalms

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I just have to say how enamored I am with the new entrance into DCA. From my room at Villas at Grand Californian until I was in the park I clocked at 3 mins. So convenient.



It is so incredibly convenient. We used it several times last week and were always the only ones there. My friends specifically asked if they could use it for the Grand Californian and were told no, but if we didn’t say anything, nobody asked us anything.


----------



## DebbieB

JPP0715 said:


> Just scored a 1 bedroom for Feb 28- Mar 3!!!!! is there a good room/location to request?


6502, 5502, 4502, 5508, 4508.

I got 5502 twice, great park view.


----------



## Huskerpaul

DebbieB said:


> 6502, 5502, 4502, 5508, 4508.
> 
> I got 5502 twice, great park view.


I got lucky and got 3 nights in a studio coming up in a few weeks.

Do you happen to know the equivilant Studio room numbers?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Huskerpaul said:


> I got lucky and got 3 nights in a studio coming up in a few weeks.
> 
> Do you happen to know the equivilant Studio room numbers?


@Huskerpaul
If you're looking for theme park view in a VGC studio,
Best four: 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504.
Then less awesome because it's closer to the building but still has a view: 5510, 4510.
We were just there last week - here was our view from 3504 which was enjoyable (but always like higher).
(aka third floor - mix of trees and theme park.  higher = less trees)


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> @Huskerpaul
> If you're looking for theme park view in a VGC studio,
> Best four: 6504, 5504, 4504, 3504.
> Then less awesome because it's closer to the building but still has a view: 5510, 4510.
> We were just there last week - here was our view from 3504 which was enjoyable (but always like higher).
> (aka third floor - mix of trees and theme park.  higher = less trees)
> 
> View attachment 693853
> 
> View attachment 693854


Did you put in a room request? If so, how did you do it?


----------



## DebbieB

VegasDisneyMom said:


> Did you put in a room request? If so, how did you do it?


Email Member Services from the web page.


----------



## Huskerpaul

DebbieB said:


> Email Member Services from the web page.


Thanks so much for the tip.

My check-in is in 16 days.  Should I email tomorrow or wait a little longer?

And thanks for all the help - first time using our DVC.


----------



## DebbieB

Huskerpaul said:


> Thanks so much for the tip.
> 
> My check-in is in 16 days.  Should I email tomorrow or wait a little longer?
> 
> And thanks for all the help - first time using our DVC.


ASAP, it can take a week or so.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

VegasDisneyMom said:


> Did you put in a room request? If so, how did you do it?


Yes via Chat on the DVC website.  I think I just said upper floor, theme park side.


----------



## Huskerpaul

DebbieB said:


> ASAP, it can take a week or so.


Just sent the email.  Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## PortlandFan

VegasDisneyMom said:


> Did you put in a room request? If so, how did you do it?


I typically do an online chat with Member Services as soon as I make the reservation.  It's always worked out well.


----------



## limace

Our studio waitlist came through for November, so now my mom and sister can be there while the other six of us are in the two bedroom. Thoughts about a good studio request? Planning to request 6500/5500/4500 for the park view for the two bed room. Studio near there-across hall maybe?


----------



## PortlandFan

limace said:


> Our studio waitlist came through for November, so now my mom and sister can be there while the other six of us are in the two bedroom. Thoughts about a good studio request? Planning to request 6500/5500/4500 for the park view for the two bed room. Studio near there-across hall maybe?


I would put your request for the 2bdrm and then for the Studio ask that it be on the same floor as the 2bdrm reservation - they are typically very accommodating, and there are not many choices per floor!


----------



## pineapplepalms

DebbieB said:


> 6502, 5502, 4502, 5508, 4508.
> 
> I got 5502 twice, great park view.



The trees have grown a lot but there’s still a great view from the 5th floor! We were in 5506 (2BR) recently and loved watching WoC from the balcony.


----------



## Claudia1

I've tried to search for this but couldn't find the answer. Can anyone describe for me the ADA accessible 2 br at Grand California? What are the modifications? Do both sleeping rooms only have accessible showers or is there a tub in one?

Thanks!


----------



## Aladora

Claudia1 said:


> I've tried to search for this but couldn't find the answer. Can anyone describe for me the ADA accessible 2 br at Grand California? What are the modifications? Do both sleeping rooms only have accessible showers or is there a tub in one?
> 
> Thanks!


Oh! I just stayed in one of these in March! (We don't need the ADA room, they just assigned it to us)

Only the master bedroom has an accessible shower, the one in the 2Q room is a regular shower, not a tub. The master bathroom also has a tub but the rest of the bathroom looked fully accessible to my untrained eye. Roll in shower, grab rails everywhere, low towel racks. The laundry is a single washer/dryer combo that was set on the floor, so easy to get to if you use a WC.

I'm not 100% sure what else was changed but the room layout seemed as though there was a lot more space, the doorways were larger as well.

Edited to add, I don't remember our exact room # but we were on the 3rd floor.


----------



## bluecruiser

Aladora said:


> I don't remember our exact room # but we were on the 3rd floor.


My guess is that it was 3513. From the VGC floor maps by @Nonsuch (links in their signature):

*All accessible rooms at VGC*
Studio: 1516
1BR: 1514
2BR: 3513
GV: 4522

From the map it appears there is only 1 accessible room for each room type.


----------



## Aladora

bluecruiser said:


> My guess is that it was 3513. From the VGC floor maps by @Nonsuch (links in their signature):
> 
> *All accessible rooms at VGC*
> Studio: 1516
> 1BR: 1514
> 2BR: 3513
> GV: 4522
> 
> From the map it appears there is only 1 accessible room for each room type.



There was another one on the first floor that they almost gave me but I asked if there was anything on a higher floor. The first floor one may have been the 1 bedroom plus the studio.


----------



## SeaDis

Aladora said:


> There was another one on the first floor that they almost gave me but I asked if there was anything on a higher floor. The first floor one may have been the 1 bedroom plus the studio.


Wow, they were able to move your Villa assignment at check-in?  I'm surprised, given the challenges with being fully booked.  Maybe someone had an identical reservation/number of nights(?).  

Thanks for the info on the accessible unit.  Interesting that it felt like more space.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Hi VGC Family!

I got a call late last night from my guide saying that he saw 300+ points available for VGC available for purchase direct. I was really tempted to snag a "snack size" 50 point contract but we decided to hold off and keep saving our pennies to see what happens at VDH. If you need a few extra points and want to consider getting them direct, might be worth calling your guide. I know they are expensive, but if you want to add on 50 or 25 points, those size contracts almost never hit the resale market and they usually go for a huge premium narrowing the gap between resale and direct quite a bit.


----------



## Claudia1

I just got the golden ticket…  2 br at our 7 month window!  I tried 3 days in a row to get it and finally snagged it for the end of March.  We  have owned at BWV since 1997 and but haven’t been to DL since 2000. 

 Let the learning curve begin!


----------



## MonaMN

Claudia1 said:


> I just got the golden ticket…  2 br at our 7 month window!  I tried 3 days in a row to get it and finally snagged it for the end of March.  We  have owned at BWV since 1997 and but haven’t been to DL since 2000.
> 
> Let the learning curve begin!


We haven’t been to DLR in ten years either… definitely a learning curve.  Congrats on grabbing a room!


----------



## Shivanair

NVDISFamily said:


> Hi VGC Family!
> 
> I got a call late last night from my guide saying that he saw 300+ points available for VGC available for purchase direct. I was really tempted to snag a "snack size" 50 point contract but we decided to hold off and keep saving our pennies to see what happens at VDH. If you need a few extra points and want to consider getting them direct, might be worth calling your guide. I know they are expensive, but if you want to add on 50 or 25 points, those size contracts almost never hit the resale market and they usually go for a huge premium narrowing the gap between resale and direct quite a bit.


Do you know which UY these points were?


----------



## NVDISFamily

Shivanair said:


> Do you know which UY these points were?


I think they are allowed to change them but he said they could match our June YU.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Interesting -

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-lounge-coming-to-disneyland-resort-in-2023/

Hopefully more member perks coming to Disneyland Resort in the future.


----------



## KPeterso

NVDISFamily said:


> Interesting -
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-lounge-coming-to-disneyland-resort-in-2023/
> 
> Hopefully more member perks coming to Disneyland Resort in the future.



Oh how exciting! I look forward to visiting it a lot!


----------



## SeaDis

NVDISFamily said:


> Interesting -
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-lounge-coming-to-disneyland-resort-in-2023/
> 
> Hopefully more member perks coming to Disneyland Resort in the future.


Very interesting and just thinking out loud here... 

This is obviously built primarily as incentive to buy new DLV points.  I wonder if that gives some insight on when point sales will begin; middle to 2nd half of 2023?  The lounge could even be included in the tour.

Since VGC has been in sold out/waitlist status for so long (above points excepted), there could be a decent percentage of resale owners now (not eligible for lounge).   And there are so few villas at VGC to begin with.  I guess a few owners could be visiting the park while not staying in a Villa. 

Anyway just thinking, this lounge could be lightly attended for a while.


----------



## NVDISFamily

SeaDis said:


> Very interesting and just thinking out loud here...
> 
> This is obviously built primarily as incentive to buy new DLV points.  I wonder if that gives some insight on when point sales will begin; middle to 2nd half of 2023?  The lounge could even be included in the tour.
> 
> Since VGC has been in sold out/waitlist status for so long (above points excepted), there could be a decent percentage of resale owners now (not eligible for lounge).   And there are so few villas at VGC to begin with.  I guess a few owners could be visiting the park while not staying in a Villa.
> 
> Anyway just thinking, this lounge could be lightly attended for a while.



Yea I wonder how busy it would be at first. I'd recommend that DVC have a policy that only restricts access to non-direct members when lounge capacity hits a specific % (perhaps 50% or more) so there is some activity in there and it also makes it a fun way to get them interested in direct perks. I do feel that VDH is going to sell well so it might not be too long before there are more people in there. My wife is very excited about this (she loved resting in the one in EPCOT on our trip). I'm looking forward to meeting more members on the West Coast.


----------



## DonMacGregor

SeaDis said:


> Very interesting and just thinking out loud here...
> 
> This is obviously built primarily as incentive to buy new DLV points.  I wonder if that gives some insight on when point sales will begin; middle to 2nd half of 2023?  The lounge could even be included in the tour.
> 
> Since VGC has been in sold out/waitlist status for so long (above points excepted), there could be a decent percentage of resale owners now (not eligible for lounge).   And there are so few villas at VGC to begin with.  I guess a few owners could be visiting the park while not staying in a Villa.
> 
> Anyway just thinking, this lounge could be lightly attended for a while.


The Magic Key Lounge is moderately busy and you can typically get in without much more than a 15 to 20 minute wait. And that's for table service. And there are a crap-ton of Key holders. I'm hoping the DVC lounge will also be lightly attended so I can pop in there whenever I'm in the parks.


----------



## KPeterso

SeaDis said:


> Very interesting and just thinking out loud here...
> 
> This is obviously built primarily as incentive to buy new DLV points.  I wonder if that gives some insight on when point sales will begin; middle to 2nd half of 2023?  The lounge could even be included in the tour.
> 
> Since VGC has been in sold out/waitlist status for so long (above points excepted), there could be a decent percentage of resale owners now (not eligible for lounge).   And there are so few villas at VGC to begin with.  I guess a few owners could be visiting the park while not staying in a Villa.
> 
> Anyway just thinking, this lounge could be lightly attended for a while.



There are also quite a few locals who are DVC members (whether at VGC or another resort) who will be able to access the resort. I am a local and most visits to DL are as a local magic key holder. But I will still be able to visit the lounge with my DVC membership ID. You don't have to be staying onsite to do so. I have stopped in the Epcot one quite a few times when I was staying at Pop.


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

I’m resale so I won’t be in the lounge. Disney didn’t have VGC direct when I went on the sales tour so I opted for resale because that’s where I wanted to be. I will be buying direct at VDH, but not enough to make me a golden member  I’m already having a tough time getting my husband onboard for 75 points at VDH. Any suggestion on how to get him on board for 150??


----------



## NVDISFamily

VegasDisneyMom said:


> I’m resale so I won’t be in the lounge. Disney didn’t have VGC direct when I went on the sales tour so I opted for resale because that’s where I wanted to be. I will be buying direct at VDH, but not enough to make me a golden member  I’m already having a tough time getting my husband onboard for 75 points at VDH. Any suggestion on how to get him on board for 150??


If the deals hit as I would expect then there are usually really good breakpoints on the discount to members at the  200 and 300 dollar price points.

See my post here (I post two current deal charts from VGF and Riviera as my basis on what I think 300 points will go for) - https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...-see-post-1-for-updates.3807808/post-64260554

As for how I would “justify” getting more and going to 150 (or even better 200 to 300 - yes I’m being bad), well here are a few thoughts. If you had more points would it give you more options to go places you want to go? Although we fell in love with Riviera and CCV during our WDW trip, our original goal for buying some cheaper direct points was to give us the ability to have some non VGC points to use at Aulani. As a fellow resident of the 9th island, is that a place you would want to go? I know for sure we do and we will try and get in there at least every 2 to 3 years.

I also think they are going to do a lot more events at Disneyland Resort for members with benefits in the coming years so the desire to own enough points for benefits might go up quite a bit. And the most important reason to buy a lot of points…. They are fun!


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

NVDISFamily said:


> If the deals hit as I would expect then there are usually really good breakpoints on the discount to members at the  200 and 300 dollar price points.
> 
> See my post here (I post two current deal charts from VGF and Riviera as my basis on what I think 300 points will go for) - https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...-see-post-1-for-updates.3807808/post-64260554
> 
> As for how I would “justify” getting more and going to 150 (or even better 200 to 300 - yes I’m being bad), well here are a few thoughts. If you had more points would it give you more options to go places you want to go? Although we fell in love with Riviera and CCV during our WDW trip, our original goal for buying some cheaper direct points was to give us the ability to have some non VGC points to use at Aulani. As a fellow resident of the 9th island, is that a place you would want to go? I know for sure we do and we will try and get in there at least every 2 to 3 years.
> 
> I also think they are going to do a lot more events at Disneyland Resort for members with benefits in the coming years so the desire to own enough points for benefits might go up quite a bit. And the most important reason to buy a lot of points…. They are fun!


We’re only interested in Disneyland and plan on going a couple times (or more) a year. We like the convenience of Disneyland over Disney World… and it’s so much closer to Nevada  Yes, points are fun…. Too fun


----------



## DonMacGregor

KPeterso said:


> There are also quite a few locals who are DVC members (whether at VGC or another resort) who will be able to access the resort. I am a local and most visits to DL are as a local magic key holder. But I will still be able to visit the lounge with my DVC membership ID. You don't have to be staying onsite to do so. I have stopped in the Epcot one quite a few times when I was staying at Pop.


This right here. I expect I'll be a regular in the lounge and I only stay at GCH or DLH once in a blue moon (20 minutes from home). I DO stay at DLH once a year for a conference I attend (why not, I can expense it!).


----------



## elenex

DonMacGregor said:


> This right here. I expect I'll be a regular in the lounge and I only stay at GCH or DLH once in a blue moon (20 minutes from home). I DO stay at DLH once a year for a conference I attend (why not, I can expense it!).


Hopefully. Correct me if I'm wrong but i believe you need to be staying on property for TotW? As this is going to be in the park, I'd think it'll go the way of the epcot lounge and be open to all blue card DVC members including those not staying on property. Either way, very excited this is happening. Next up, moonlight magic!


----------



## DonMacGregor

elenex said:


> Hopefully. Correct me if I'm wrong but i believe you need to be staying on property for TotW? As this is going to be in the park, I'd think it'll go the way of the epcot lounge and be open to all blue card DVC members including those not staying on property. Either way, very excited this is happening. Next up, moonlight magic!


I can’t see access being any different than the Epcot lounge. That’s why as a local I fully expect to be taking advantage of the lounge on a regular basis even though I maybe stay at the DLR hotels once a year as a staycation, and when I do it’s not DVC.

And yes, you do need to be staying on property to access TOTWL (membership reservation using points or cash).


----------



## NVDISFamily

Hello Team VGC!

Question about doing a split stay. We are going for a week in Spring 2023 for our welcome home trip and also to take Grandma/Great Grandma to the park for the first time in 30 ish years.... Right now I have a 2BR booked for 7 nights and I was considering lowering that to 5 nights and jumping to a 3BR GV for those last two nights. 

The reason is we would like to consider inviting out some family and friends who have not seen Great Grandma in quite a while to visit with us at the resort that last Saturday of our trip. We were also thinking of stealing a page from Alice in Wonderland and doing a Very Merry Un-Birthday celebration for my son. His b-day is just a few days after x-mas and during the break so being able to plan a big b-day party for him for the family never really works out. It would be fun to celebrate and have fun with his aunts/uncles/cousins and more around.

If this plan works out, we would likely be jumping from the 2BR to the 3BR one of the days of our trip. I'm guessing we could take our bags to bell services to hold them until the 3BR room is open? Likely make it a pool or Downtown Disney day. Would they hold a cooler full of our food for us too?

Any major downsides to doing this other than being without a room for a few hours on one of the days?


----------



## upritbass

1: Make up your mind soon. The 7-month window is into April already and even the 3BR villas are taken almost immediately 
2: Why “take our bags to bell services”? Big waste of time. Call bell services to pick up the bags in your room.


----------



## elenex

NVDISFamily said:


> Hello Team VGC!
> 
> Question about doing a split stay. We are going for a week in Spring 2023 for our welcome home trip and also to take Grandma/Great Grandma to the park for the first time in 30 ish years.... Right now I have a 2BR booked for 7 nights and I was considering lowering that to 5 nights and jumping to a 3BR GV for those last two nights.
> 
> The reason is we would like to consider inviting out some family and friends who have not seen Great Grandma in quite a while to visit with us at the resort that last Saturday of our trip. We were also thinking of stealing a page from Alice in Wonderland and doing a Very Merry Un-Birthday celebration for my son. His b-day is just a few days after x-mas and during the break so being able to plan a big b-day party for him for the family never really works out. It would be fun to celebrate and have fun with his aunts/uncles/cousins and more around.
> 
> If this plan works out, we would likely be jumping from the 2BR to the 3BR one of the days of our trip. I'm guessing we could take our bags to bell services to hold them until the 3BR room is open? Likely make it a pool or Downtown Disney day. Would they hold a cooler full of our food for us too?
> 
> Any major downsides to doing this other than being without a room for a few hours on one of the days?


I've done split stays at VGC recently. As the above poster said, a call to bell services can get them to come pick up your bags and bring them to storage and yes, they can refrigerate items.

What I'd also recommend is linking you reservations either via MS or at the front desk on check-in. I usually then stop by the front desk the evening before the switch (after crowds have died out) to make sure they know we are switching rooms the next day. They usually will try to prioritize housekeeping for guests who are doing split stays. I never had to wait until check-in time, and there was an instance of the room being ready before 11am for a quick move. That being said, things may be different for the GV since there's only one in the category you book.

Overall, it's definitely noticeable and I prefer not to do it, but it doesn't ruin the trip by any means. The one perk when doing it at the end of the trip is you can start packing for home on that 2br checkout day and not do a full unpack into the GV. That'll buy you some extra time spent in the GV on checkout day.

Good luck!


----------



## DebbieB

I switched from a studio to 1 bedroom yesterday, we got the 1 bedroom around 2:30.  went to the front desk around 7:00am on the way to the park.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Thanks for all the help and advice. Just realized that I was being silly and keeping the 2BR reservation locked down when the 3BR is the one more likely to disappear quickly (only 1 room left). So I canceled the 2BR for now and locked in the 3BR for 3 nights for the days we want to plan the party. I'll just have to call member services in the AM and see if they can fix the multiple issues with my account so I don't have to keep seeing the 7 dwarfs error all the time and so they can re-book the extra nights in the 2BR.


----------



## AZMermaid

I’d book the nights you need in the 2 bedroom. Those rooms disappear fast.


----------



## dromio42

7 Month Window advice
We own at AKL and OKW but are thinking of taking a trip to Disneyland!! (my hubby has never been).  Are there times of the year when it is easier/harder to get a studio at the 7-month mark?  We're flexible on dates - thank you for any advice.


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I just have to say how enamored I am with the new entrance into DCA. From my room at Villas at Grand Californian until I was in the park I clocked at 3 mins. So convenient.


The easy entry into the parks was the reason we immediately started looking at VGC contracts when we got home from a stay at Grand Californian. Every day we were able to get into the park early, then leave midday for a nap, then go back into the parks. The convenience was AMAZING!


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

NVDISFamily said:


> Interesting -
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-lounge-coming-to-disneyland-resort-in-2023/
> 
> Hopefully more member perks coming to Disneyland Resort in the future.


Oh no! This means I'm going to HAVE to purchase a 150 point VDH contract when they start selling them. I better start prepping my husband for this now...


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

Heroes_or_Villains said:


> Oh no! This means I'm going to HAVE to purchase a 150 point VDH contract when they start selling them. I better start prepping my husband for this now...


Same here lol. My husband will not be on board for 150. Maybe I’ll start small and work my way up


----------



## Huskerpaul

Huskerpaul said:


> Just sent the email.  Thanks again for the tip.


We got room 3504.  What a great view. A higher floor would have been great, but we were really happy.  Watched WOC from our balacony one night.  As others have said, you can't really see the projections, but you sure can hear the music and watch the dancing water show.  

The new back entrance to DCA pixar Pier area is amazing.  Never had one person in front of us at security when we used it during the day.  When you are in the DVC wing you just go down to the first floor, turn right and head for the door to the BBQs.  Then you are just steps away from the Pixar Pier entrance.  I joked I could be in the room and decide I'm hungry, run down and buy a corndog from the corndog castle, and be back up in the room in five minutes.


----------



## NVDISFamily

dromio42 said:


> 7 Month Window advice
> We own at AKL and OKW but are thinking of taking a trip to Disneyland!! (my hubby has never been).  Are there times of the year when it is easier/harder to get a studio at the 7-month mark?  We're flexible on dates - thank you for any advice.



We would love for you to visit Disneyland Resort and the best DVC Resort ever (VGC), but I should say that DVC studio inventory at Disneyland Resort is about to go up about 800% with VDH opening soon.... of course this requires that your AKL or OKW points are "blue card/aka clean" points.

As a more direct answer to your question, studio inventory at VGC is rough. I don't look very day (but I stalk more than I should) and almost all rooms are gone at 7months in each category. Studios are often gone well before the 7month window.


----------



## dromio42

Thanks for your reply. I was afraid that it might be impossible at 7 months. I'll look for info on VDH opening, maybe the best dates are after that opens.


----------



## Chereya

Those of you who have stayed recently, once EE was up and running again, how is this going? I am wondering if monorail is a better strategy for park opening than quick-walking over to the main gates?


----------



## pirate33

Chereya said:


> Those of you who have stayed recently, once EE was up and running again, how is this going? I am wondering if monorail is a better strategy for park opening than quick-walking over to the main gates?



I don’t recommend it.  I tried it a few times, and this was many years ago, but you might find the monorail is down.  That can be very frustrating.


----------



## jemooney

Hi DVC folks.  We are staying at a 2 bedroom Villa at DGC for 2 weeks in October 2022!  So excited!

Because we're staying so long we wanted to do some of the DGC extra activities that I've seen posted (pre-Covid) on other sites :  
Power walk around Disney California Adventure prior to park opening
Pilates session
Walking tours of the Grand Californian or Disneyland Hotels
The “Grand Quest” where a set of clues take guests on a hunt around the resort
Songs and Storytelling
“Learn to Draw” class
Great Hall Pianist

Just wondering if these activities are still available?

Thank you!   32 days to DISNEYLAND


----------



## limace

I believe most of those aren’t happening-the power walk may be but for a charge


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

I am so excited! I got my points loaded today!!! Time to book a vacation.


----------



## Shivanair

Heroes_or_Villains said:


> I am so excited! I got my points loaded today!!! Time to book a vacation.


Congrats! When will the first stay be?


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

Shivanair said:


> Congrats! When will the first stay be?


Not sure! Looks like the window to go in March is closed so it might not be until August or September. I might end up using some of our points to go to Aulani this year.


----------



## Huskerpaul

VGC points are the most expensive in the system.  You might want to save them for VGC and rent points for an Aulani trip.  You could even rent your VGC points you are sure you won't use to pay for Aulani and you might even make money.


----------



## Chereya

Just got back from my stay in a 1BR at GVC for 3 nights. I requested a specific list of park view rooms and got none of them, lol. But after so many trips over the years, I don't mind not having a park view anymore. I rather more value the convenience of room placement and just happened to luck out with a fantastic room location right over the new park entrance by the Corn Dog Castle! It was room 2522 and it was right next to the stairwell when taken down to the ground floor put us right at the new entry gate. I didn't ever try it for park opening or Early Entry but at any other time of the day it was empty and fantastic! I will probably adjust my room preference list to now be closer to this stairwell or on the ground floor. This room is located in the corner tower just below the grand villas.
Apologies to @Nonsuch for using your room layout map to mark the stairwell. I had a heck of a time envisioning exactly where this new gate was before I had a chance to see with my own eyes. I hope this will be helpful for others


----------



## Chereya

Oh, also I was able to buy Oogie Boogie Bash tickets. You have to go down in person to the front desk and it will be the same price as whatever it was on the original calendar (not increased) depending on your party date. The desk will start the sales at 6am and the line forms before then. I got down at about 5:55am and was 8th in line. They will also only sell you a maximum number of tickets as there are official guest names checked into the room. You will need to have an ID on you to verify that you are the guest who is checked into your room number and they automatically charge the tickets to your room folio. They will not allow you to purchase with other tender.


----------



## RedVines2001

Chereya said:


> Oh, also I was able to buy Oogie Boogie Bash tickets. You have to go down in person to the front desk and it will be the same price as whatever it was on the original calendar (not increased) depending on your party date. The desk will start the sales at 6am and the line forms before then. I got down at about 5:55am and was 8th in line. They will also only sell you a maximum number of tickets as there are official guest names checked into the room. You will need to have an ID on you to verify that you are the guest who is checked into your room number and they automatically charge the tickets to your room folio. They will not allow you to purchase with other tender.


Wait are you saying that you were able to get Oogie Boogie Bash tickets as a VGC guest on site after it’s already been sold out?


----------



## Nonsuch

RedVines2001 said:


> Wait are you saying that you were able to get Oogie Boogie Bash tickets as a VGC guest on site after it’s already been sold out?


Access to sold out OBB tickets has been an On-site benefit since the parties started.

Helpful update from the PP, since the logistics of purchasing can change year-to-year


----------



## Chereya

RedVines2001 said:


> Wait are you saying that you were able to get Oogie Boogie Bash tickets as a VGC guest on site after it’s already been sold out?


Yes, they reserve an unknown amount of tickets for hotel guests to be sold on the same day of the party. I didn't inquire as to how many tickets they had available left. It may be that there is a single pool that all three hotels are drawing tickets from rather than an allotment to each hotel. But I was #8 in line and there were probably another 7-8 people that lined up behind me. No idea if they accommodated everyone who's in line for tickets or if someone got told "Sorry, sold out".


----------



## RedVines2001

Thanks. I didn’t know this. Too bad there aren’t any OBB on my travel dates. Good to know for the future though


----------



## Chereya

Another observation I had is that there's way more people lining up for Early Entry than it seems there used to be in years past. Had to have been about 1000 hotel guests waiting in line for the DTD security check by the time 7am rolled around. I got in line at 6:40-6:45 and I was already 250 people deep. The other 700+ people came in after me, wrapping around the circle area and back into the hotel lobby. If you wait to go down to security right at 7am, you've waited too long to be FotL at the gates. I'd say I was about 15-20 people back from the DL front gates.


----------



## nasmith

Chereya said:


> Just got back from my stay in a 1BR at GVC for 3 nights. I requested a specific list of park view rooms and got none of them, lol. But after so many trips over the years, I don't mind not having a park view anymore. I rather more value the convenience of room placement and just happened to luck out with a fantastic room location right over the new park entrance by the Corn Dog Castle! It was room 2522 and it was right next to the stairwell when taken down to the ground floor put us right at the new entry gate. I didn't ever try it for park opening or Early Entry but at any other time of the day it was empty and fantastic! I will probably adjust my room preference list to now be closer to this stairwell or on the ground floor. This room is located in the corner tower just below the grand villas.
> Apologies to @Nonsuch for using your room layout map to mark the stairwell. I had a heck of a time envisioning exactly where this new gate was before I had a chance to see with my own eyes. I hope this will be helpful for others View attachment 704639


Could you help me come up with a list of park-view studios? We are heading down next month for my 60th B-day ( first time in 12 years)- couldn't believe it when I was able to get 4 nights over my birthday at 7-mo!!  Thanks!


----------



## shaunacb

I need to cancel a VGC reservation for next month, and thought I would see if any fellow VGC owners would like to try to coordinate and pick it up (assuming the waitlist doesn't grab it). It is a studio Nov 11-17, and one night in a 1BR Nov 13. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Chereya

nasmith said:


> Could you help me come up with a list of park-view studios? We are heading down next month for my 60th B-day ( first time in 12 years)- couldn't believe it when I was able to get 4 nights over my birthday at 7-mo!!  Thanks!


Happy early birthday to you!! 

For studios with a park view, here's the list I recommend for requesting: 6504, 5504, 5510, 4504, 4510.  Good luck!


----------



## The_MT

shaunacb said:


> I need to cancel a VGC reservation for next month, and thought I would see if any fellow VGC owners would like to try to coordinate and pick it up (assuming the waitlist doesn't grab it). It is a studio Nov 11-17, and one night in a 1BR Nov 13. PM me if you are interested.


I'm interested! Sent you a PM


----------



## KPeterso

shaunacb said:


> I need to cancel a VGC reservation for next month, and thought I would see if any fellow VGC owners would like to try to coordinate and pick it up (assuming the waitlist doesn't grab it). It is a studio Nov 11-17, and one night in a 1BR Nov 13. PM me if you are interested.



Not sure if it was because of you, but I just had a waitlist come through for a studio on 11/15. I had 11/16-18 on my other membership but had a few expiring (and previously banked) points on this contract membership, so I booked the additional single night. They called me as we had to discuss the points for it (cancelled my single night in January that I had trying to use these points) and borrowed 3 more and am now set!


----------



## The_MT

KPeterso said:


> Not sure if it was because of you, but I just had a waitlist come through for a studio on 11/15. I had 11/16-18 on my other membership but had a few expiring (and previously banked) points on this contract membership, so I booked the additional single night. They called me as we had to discuss the points for it (cancelled my single night in January that I had trying to use these points) and borrowed 3 more and am now set!


Ooh congrats! I bet it did. @shaunacb coordinated with me last night but when she dropped the nights all the studio nights disappeared so we figured they fulfilled waitlist requests. Glad you got your extra night!


----------



## AZMermaid

I dropped 12/17 and 12/18 studio last night too. It didn’t appear so it must have gone to WL. Hope someone here for it!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Hi neighbors. We are looking into options for trying to take the kids to Oogie Boogie Bash in 2023 and I was thinking about booking a room for a weekend in September. Per this years calendar it seems like they do Oogie Boogie on Sundays starting in early September. Is it a safe bet that they will have the event on all Sundays in mid/late September?

Also, if I decided to book a local room off property for our drive in day and then transfer over to the Grand Cal to drop off our bags and park (to perhaps go into Disneyland for the day) how early am I allowed to park my car there and drop stuff off?


----------



## Nonsuch

NVDISFamily said:


> ...Is it a safe bet that they will have the event on all Sundays in mid/late September?


Very likely to be every Sunday.  All parties sold out quickly this year, so perhaps even more parties next year.



NVDISFamily said:


> ...how early am I allowed to park my car there and drop stuff off?


I have checked-in and parked at 6AM


----------



## KPeterso

NVDISFamily said:


> Also, if I decided to book a local room off property for our drive in day and then transfer over to the Grand Cal to drop off our bags and park (to perhaps go into Disneyland for the day) how early am I allowed to park my car there and drop stuff off?



I have arrived and checked in before 8 AM many times. Never had an issue. We typically arrive early morning as we are local so getting in early is easy and then we can hit the parks.


----------



## mathgeek

I have a question that may have been asked earlier, but 250 pages is a lot to sort through, so I'm going to ask...

I recently bought a small contract at VGC and I like to keep an accounting of what rack rates would have been for the same dates.  But I know the DVC rooms are never really for sale to the general public b/c it's such a small resort that stays booked.  So what would you consider a "similar" hotel room to be compared to a studio?  Woods-Courtyard view maybe?

Thanks!


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

mathgeek said:


> I have a question that may have been asked earlier, but 250 pages is a lot to sort through, so I'm going to ask...
> 
> I recently bought a small contract at VGC and I like to keep an accounting of what rack rates would have been for the same dates.  But I know the DVC rooms are never really for sale to the general public b/c it's such a small resort that stays booked.  So what would you consider a "similar" hotel room to be compared to a studio?  Woods-Courtyard view maybe?
> 
> Thanks!


I think it also depends on the view. Some of the villa rooms have theme park views and theme park view rooms on the hotel side are a lot more expensive than woods-courtyard.


----------



## Chereya

mathgeek said:


> I have a question that may have been asked earlier, but 250 pages is a lot to sort through, so I'm going to ask...
> 
> I recently bought a small contract at VGC and I like to keep an accounting of what rack rates would have been for the same dates.  But I know the DVC rooms are never really for sale to the general public b/c it's such a small resort that stays booked.  So what would you consider a "similar" hotel room to be compared to a studio?  Woods-Courtyard view maybe?
> 
> Thanks!


When I want to do a comparison of my cost (original cost of each point + that year's maintenance fees) I calculate it against the current going rate for point rentals for the same room. At VGC this can be in the range of $22-24 per point. I travel with a family of 5 so for us, we would typically needed to have booked 2 traditional hotel rooms vs a 1 bedroom. Mainly because we need two bathrooms and the extra space is nice, too.


----------



## mathgeek

Chereya said:


> When I want to do a comparison of my cost (original cost of each point + that year's maintenance fees) I calculate it against the current going rate for point rentals for the same room. At VGC this can be in the range of $22-24 per point. I travel with a family of 5 so for us, we would typically needed to have booked 2 traditional hotel rooms vs a 1 bedroom. Mainly because we need two bathrooms and the extra space is nice, too.


I suppose that would be another way to look at it.  But I've been keeping track of what the rack rates would've been for my DVC stays since 2007, so it would be hard to go back and redo that.  Reality is that I probably wouldn't have been able to get many of my harder to get reservations as point rentals anyway b/c of what I book - standard view studio at BWV, studio in the summer at HHI, and things like that.  Although I probably wouldn't have gotten them as cash bookings either.  I just find it interesting to compare and see how much it would've cost me in cash for my reservations, but I likely wouldn't have booked them in reality and would've found less expensive options - like not even going to Aulani or Hilton Head at all, or staying at All-Stars at WDW on an AP discount, or staying at a Good Neighbor hotel on Harbor Blvd. at DL.

DVC has allowed me to travel in ways I definitely would not have without it, and I'm looking forward to using my own points at VGC!


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

I read in the VGF thread that people with handicap placards get free valet. Anyone know if this is true at VGC? I’m planning on paying as I always have, but was curious if I’ve been paying for a service that’s free for people with mobility issues since my son would qualify.


----------



## KPeterso

VegasDisneyMom said:


> I read in the VGF thread that people with handicap placards get free valet. Anyone know if this is true at VGC? I’m planning on paying as I always have, but was curious if I’ve been paying for a service that’s free for people with mobility issues since my son would qualify.



Yes! The self parking which is free (for DVC staying on points) is across the street so a bit of a walk. And there is no handicap parking in the front lot anymore. We have a handicap placard, so they will valet the car for the price of self parking. So, since self parking is free for DVC staying on points, the valet now becomes free for us. We do still tip well of course! We are checking in this PM and I assume this is what we will be doing again.


----------



## ehh

mathgeek said:


> I have a question that may have been asked earlier, but 250 pages is a lot to sort through, so I'm going to ask...
> 
> I recently bought a small contract at VGC and I like to keep an accounting of what rack rates would have been for the same dates.  But I know the DVC rooms are never really for sale to the general public b/c it's such a small resort that stays booked.  So what would you consider a "similar" hotel room to be compared to a studio?  Woods-Courtyard view maybe?
> 
> Thanks!


I also track would-be rack rates. Woods-Courtyard is probably the median VGC view but it's a real crapshoot considering the variety of views from VGC from the limited number of rooms, which go up to Theme Park views but also include partial TP views, Pool views, Standard, etc.

I typically choose the median-priced room. Recently that's changed a bit and now it's "Partial" view rooms (at least the dates I checked).


----------



## Wakey

We stayed Grand Californian for the first time in summer in a 1 bed. Thoughts:
1 Lobby beautiful but freezing cold.
2. Pools average, due to difficulty in getting sunbed. They were not properly enforcing guests only. Large proportion turned over to Cabanas which doesn’t help (about a quarter).
3. Gym excellent.
4. DVC team here are brilliant, got a free goodie bag.
5. Rooms are v dark and whilst not Boulder Ridge bad, need that refurb soon.
6. Was disappointed with ‘view’ from our 1 bed unit, right in the bottom corner outside Grand Cali back entrance. No proper screening and security guards at gate looking straight at you. On a positive point we will never stop as close to a theme park entrance ever again- anywhere.
7. Craftsman’s Grill nice as is the live music.
8. Slowest, most inefficient front desk and queues to see front desk massive.
9. Very nicely kept public areas and the design touches and architecture and atmosphere very nice.

Overall we had a good time and really enjoyed it , but wasn’t the amazing hotel I hear about, we found many of the WDW hotels better.


----------



## bluecruiser

Just got back from a stay, posting some room view pictures. These are from room 2514 (1-bedroom). Prior picture from same room in 2017 is here (not much difference).

This room faces the back of the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail and is pretty quiet. My room request was:
*Quiet area, preferably facing Redwood Creek Challenge Trail - in order of preference: 5514, 4514, 3514, 2514, or 2522.*​
First picture is from the living room, second is from the bedroom looking out over the balcony.


----------



## Jperiod

Can you also return to your room via the stairwell near the corn dog castle entrance?  Or are we better off using the GRR entrance?


----------



## ehh

Jperiod said:


> Can you also return to your room via the stairwell near the corn dog castle entrance?  Or are we better off using the GRR entrance?


We returned to our room using the Corn Dog Castle entrance by entering Grand Cali through the grilling area, which is to your left as you leave the Corn Dog Castle entrance area and return to GC.


----------



## nalabear

KPeterso said:


> Yes! The self parking which is free (for DVC staying on points) is across the street so a bit of a walk. And there is no handicap parking in the front lot anymore. We have a handicap placard, so they will valet the car for the price of self parking. So, since self parking is free for DVC staying on points, the valet now becomes free for us. We do still tip well of course! We are checking in this PM and I assume this is what we will be doing again.


Great to know!  Never did this before and I always went to get the car to bring to the family.   Do you notify the valet or front during checkin using handicap valet to avoid the charge?


----------



## nalabear

Jperiod said:


> Can you also return to your room via the stairwell near the corn dog castle entrance?  Or are we better off using the GRR entrance?


No; you have to return in via the BBQ area and laundry room.  Enter then hang a right turn and around the corner; viola - at the elevators.


----------



## KPeterso

nalabear said:


> Great to know!  Never did this before and I always went to get the car to bring to the family.   Do you notify the valet or front during checkin using handicap valet to avoid the charge?



i put up the placard when we pull up to the valet and then tell the front desk when I am checking in. I think they note the placard on the valet ticket too.


----------



## pineapplepalms

Is anyone else having issues modifying a VGC reservation? For my WDW and Aulani reservations I can still see the View or Modify Details link, but for VGC that link isn’t there and all I see is an error message:
“Sorry but Resort-specific planning information cannot be displayed at this time. For planning assistance, please view the Pre-Arrival Checklist”


----------



## Mathmagicland

pineapplepalms said:


> Is anyone else having issues modifying a VGC reservation? For my WDW and Aulani reservations I can still see the View or Modify Details link, but for VGC that link isn’t there and all I see is an error message:
> “Sorry but Resort-specific planning information cannot be displayed at this time. For planning assistance, please view the Pre-Arrival Checklist”


I am seeing the same error situation on my VGC bookings.


----------



## shaunacb

Mathmagicland said:


> I am seeing the same error situation on my VGC bookings.


Me too


----------



## MIDisFan

pineapplepalms said:


> Is anyone else having issues modifying a VGC reservation? For my WDW and Aulani reservations I can still see the View or Modify Details link, but for VGC that link isn’t there and all I see is an error message:
> “Sorry but Resort-specific planning information cannot be displayed at this time. For planning assistance, please view the Pre-Arrival Checklist”



Same issue for me. This started yesterday morning. No issues modifying VGC prior to that. Not a fan of calling in for something so simple as changing dates but at least wait times have been bearable.


----------



## ehh

Same issue for me on all my VGC reservations.


----------



## pineapplepalms

I emailed MS and here is their response about the issue:
“We appreciate your concern.  The challenges you are facing with the  reservations have been brought to the attention of our IT Partners.  They are working on identifying the cause so that they can correct these challenges as quickly as possible.  We do appreciate your continued patience as we hope to have this resolved soon.”


----------



## nalabear

Yeah, looks like whatever new system they have over at VGC keeps breaking.   They switched over the the new short confirmation numbers a few weeks ago and since then it's been spotty and now completely broken for the past 2 days.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wakey said:


> We stayed Grand Californian for the first time in summer in a 1 bed. Thoughts:
> 1 Lobby beautiful but freezing cold.
> 2. Pools average, due to difficulty in getting sunbed. They were not properly enforcing guests only. Large proportion turned over to Cabanas which doesn’t help (about a quarter).
> 3. Gym excellent.
> 4. DVC team here are brilliant, got a free goodie bag.
> 5. Rooms are v dark and whilst not Boulder Ridge bad, need that refurb soon.
> 6. Was disappointed with ‘view’ from our 1 bed unit, right in the bottom corner outside Grand Cali back entrance. No proper screening and security guards at gate looking straight at you. On a positive point we will never stop as close to a theme park entrance ever again- anywhere.
> 7. Craftsman’s Grill nice as is the live music.
> 8. Slowest, most inefficient front desk and queues to see front desk massive.
> 9. Very nicely kept public areas and the design touches and architecture and atmosphere very nice.
> 
> Overall we had a good time and really enjoyed it , but wasn’t the amazing hotel I hear about, we found many of the WDW hotels better.


From your location description it sounds like you were on the hotel side, yes?  Surprised on the dark comment.  I thought the hotel side refurb was pretty light and bright.


----------



## Nonsuch

pineapplepalms said:


> Is anyone else having issues modifying a VGC reservation? For my WDW and Aulani reservations I can still see the View or Modify Details link, but for VGC that link isn’t there and all I see is an error message:
> “Sorry but Resort-specific planning information cannot be displayed at this time. For planning assistance, please view the Pre-Arrival Checklist”


I was having issues prior to the current error message, which I also see.
2 weeks ago, I tried to add names to my reservation and got the "working on it" error page (7 dwarves) -- tried every day for a week.
1 week ago, sent an message though the DVC site to add names and make a view request -- which was completed in 1 day.


----------



## Wakey

No DVC side. Room was right outside the CA back entrance, literally 15 feet or so from it. Bottom corner of wing.


KAT4DISNEY said:


> From your location description it sounds like you were on the hotel side, yes?  Surprised on the dark comment.  I thought the hotel side refurb was pretty light and bright.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wakey said:


> No DVC side. Room was right outside the CA back entrance, literally 15 feet or so from it. Bottom corner of wing.


Oh - I thought you were talking about the hotel guest entrance.


----------



## Wakey

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh - I thought you were talking about the hotel guest entrance.


I am - the one for hotel guests which is behind the food and merchandise buildings opposite the World of Colour. The corn dog place near it. Imagine you enter Grand Californian grounds through that and when you walk into the grounds we were the first ground floor room exactly in front of you there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wakey said:


> I am - the one for hotel guests which is behind the food and merchandise buildings opposite the World of Colour. The corn dog place near it. Imagine you enter Grand Californian grounds through that and when you walk into the grounds we were the first ground floor room exactly in front of you there.


They reopened that for guests?  I was unaware that was back in use for the public.


----------



## Nonsuch

Wakey said:


> 5. Rooms are v dark and whilst not Boulder Ridge bad, need that refurb soon.


Rooms were originally much darker, both VGC and GCH. Earlier remodel made everything lighter (carpet, drapes, wallpaper), but only GCH received upgraded lighting. I’m happy with the current VGC lighting, and would prefer not to pay dues for a big lighting upgrade


----------



## Wakey

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They reopened that for guests?  I was unaware that was back in use for the public.


Yes it was open when we were there early August. The best thing about the room was we were literally steps from the entrance. If we went out the patio door (albeit we would have to leave it unlocked) it was, what, 10 steps from the park entrance just across a path. We would usually leave by the normal door though so as not to leave the patio unlocked, and walk to the end of the corridor which was near us, through a fire door and then you’d be outside.


----------



## Wakey

Nonsuch said:


> Rooms were originally much darker, both VGC and GCH. Earlier remodel made everything lighter (carpet, drapes, wallpaper), but only GCH received upgraded lighting. I’m happy with the current VGC lighting, and would prefer not to pay dues for a big lighting upgrade


I think it was very dark in our room because of where it was. Ground floor opposite that park entrance/ exit. A lot of foliage around.


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

Hello VGC fans!

I was extremely fortunate to book at the 7-month reservation window at VGC over the July 4th holiday week!  My homes are VGF and CCV and haven't stayed at Grand Californian for number of years - never as a DVC owner.  I have a 2-bedroom suite booked.

A couple of questions:
1) What are the view options and how (if possible) can one request them?
2) Does Touring Plans help with room requests for these rooms similar to those at Disney World Orlando?
3) Are there any floor or views that are well appreciated? - higher floors, pool views, etc.
4) What food delivery services to owners typically use locally (Walmart +, Instacart, etc.)

Can't wait for my trip and feeling very fortunate right now!


----------



## pineapplepalms

pineapplepalms said:


> Is anyone else having issues modifying a VGC reservation? For my WDW and Aulani reservations I can still see the View or Modify Details link, but for VGC that link isn’t there and all I see is an error message:
> “Sorry but Resort-specific planning information cannot be displayed at this time. For planning assistance, please view the Pre-Arrival Checklist”



Great news, all! This issue seems to be fixed now.


----------



## pineapplepalms

JoeyPeligroso said:


> Hello VGC fans!
> 
> I was extremely fortunate to book at the 7-month reservation window at VGC over the July 4th holiday week!  My homes are VGF and CCV and haven't stayed at Grand Californian for number of years - never as a DVC owner.  I have a 2-bedroom suite booked.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 1) What are the view options and how (if possible) can one request them?
> 2) Does Touring Plans help with room requests for these rooms similar to those at Disney World Orlando?
> 3) Are there any floor or views that are well appreciated? - higher floors, pool views, etc.
> 4) What food delivery services to owners typically use locally (Walmart +, Instacart, etc.)
> 
> Can't wait for my trip and feeling very fortunate right now!



Congrats! We will also be there that week. We love VGC and stay there pretty often despite not owning there. The location is unbeatable and the new back entrance is so convenient. The 2BR is great with all that space and 3 full bathrooms.

For view, I generally just request high floor and Pixar Pier view. We’ve been very fortunate and gotten a lot of great views where we can see World of Color from the balcony. The views from the 5th and 6th floors are the best, although I was surprised we had a decent view from the 2nd floor recently. I usually just email MS from the online form with our request. I’ve heard they prioritize nicer views for longer stays, though I’m not sure how true that is. I will say we had a 2 week stay there (using up banked DVC points), and they offered to move us to a nicer view room the next night if we wanted to. We were very glad we decided to take them up on the offer since we were there for so long and the view was much better than the first room. They’ve only offered us that once.

For food delivery, if we don’t pick up ourselves from Target, we’ll do delivery from Instacart or Amazon/Whole Foods. Bell Services should store anything until you can get if it needs to be refrigerated or frozen, and if we’ve had anything happen where something wasn’t stored properly they have offered us a room credit (against things like spa services or other room charges since there’s no DVC room charge).

Example of view from 5500 (2BR dedicated):


----------



## BrianLa

JoeyPeligroso said:


> Hello VGC fans!
> 
> I was extremely fortunate to book at the 7-month reservation window at VGC over the July 4th holiday week!  My homes are VGF and CCV and haven't stayed at Grand Californian for number of years - never as a DVC owner.  I have a 2-bedroom suite booked.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 1) What are the view options and how (if possible) can one request them?
> 2) Does Touring Plans help with room requests for these rooms similar to those at Disney World Orlando?
> 3) Are there any floor or views that are well appreciated? - higher floors, pool views, etc.
> 4) What food delivery services to owners typically use locally (Walmart +, Instacart, etc.)
> 
> Can't wait for my trip and feeling very fortunate right now!


Congrats.  I was lucky enough to snag a 1BR starting July 8th.  Like you, I am looking for room/view suggestions.


----------



## limace

There is a thread with VGC views and pictures on this board if you search.


----------



## DebbieB

What happened to the 2024 refurb?


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

DebbieB said:


> What happened to the 2024 refurb?
> 
> View attachment 723877


I really hope the refurb happens in 2024 (or earlier). There’s not many rooms to refurbish. Such a disappointment to not see it on this list.


----------



## byhookorbycrook

pineapplepalms said:


> I’ve heard they prioritize nicer views for longer stays, though I’m not sure how true that is. I will say we had a 2 week stay there (using up banked DVC points), and they offered to move us to a nicer view room the next night if we wanted to. We were very glad we decided to take them up on the offer since we were there for so long and the view was much better than the first room. They’ve only offered us that once.


Very interested in hearing about this 2-week stay, if you could share what that experience was like. We just bought into owning at VGC and want to utilize it for general vacationing around LA area, in addition to park days. We have a lot of friends who live there.


----------



## bigAWL

VegasDisneyMom said:


> I really hope the refurb happens in 2024 (or earlier). There’s not many rooms to refurbish. Such a disappointment to not see it on this list.


It almost seems like the small number of rooms could be a problem for refurb.  With such high demand and low inventory, when do you shut down rooms?  However they do it, perhaps it might coincide with the completion of the new DLH tower.


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

bigAWL said:


> It almost seems like the small number of rooms could be a problem for refurb.  With such high demand and low inventory, when do you shut down rooms?  However they do it, perhaps it might coincide with the completion of the new DLH tower.


It’s definitely going to be a problem. I think this is the first full refurb, right? I wouldn’t mind being moved to the hotel side while they refurb the studios. I may be in the minority though.


----------



## pirate33

bigAWL said:


> It almost seems like the small number of rooms could be a problem for refurb.  With such high demand and low inventory, when do you shut down rooms?  However they do it, perhaps it might coincide with the completion of the new DLH tower.



This is a good point. I would think they would have to schedule 11+ months out to block the rooms.  It seems they do something like that already but, with such a small property, they would probably need to go floor by floor.  That’s what they did at VGF1.  I was fortunate to check in on the day they opened a floor early this year and received a completely new room.


----------



## pirate33

VegasDisneyMom said:


> It’s definitely going to be a problem. I think this is the first full refurb, right? I wouldn’t mind being moved to the hotel side while they refurb the studios. I may be in the minority though.



Might be passable for a studio but not for people booking 1BR and higher.  The hotel suites generally lack kitchens, except perhaps one of the huge presidential-style suites I’ve seen on a video (and that kitchen is more of a catering kitchen with a door and not a regular, family-style version).  Plus no washer-dryer on the hotel side (I believe).


----------



## bluecruiser

pirate33 said:


> Might be passable for a studio but not for people booking 1BR and higher.  The hotel suites generally lack kitchens, except perhaps one of the huge presidential-style suites I’ve seen on a video (and that kitchen is more of a catering kitchen with a door and not a regular, family-style version).  Plus no washer-dryer on the hotel side (I believe).


Excellent points! Although I wouldn't mind an upgrade to Concierge with complementary laundry instead of my usual 1BR.


----------



## bigAWL

VegasDisneyMom said:


> It’s definitely going to be a problem. I think this is the first full refurb, right? I wouldn’t mind being moved to the hotel side while they refurb the studios. I may be in the minority though.


Or maybe they open the DLH tower and move folks there during refurb.


----------



## vacay77

Wakey said:


> No DVC side. Room was right outside the CA back entrance, literally 15 feet or so from it. Bottom corner of wing.



We stayed in a similar location last June.  It actually worked out well for us - my 78 year old mom was with us and she had a scooter so it was nice to quickly return back to our room after being in California Adventure.  It also made it easy for us to rest for a few hours mid-day before going back into the park later in the day.  But I'll admit, I was initially disappointed when I saw the room - our last visit, we had a beautiful view of the theme park.


----------



## Jperiod

Finished a 5 day stay in a 1 bedroom today. First time in 3 years.  Def not what it used to be.  We were missing several amenities from the hall bathroom and had to ask for them.  

No filters for the coffee pot, but they managed to get filters from room service.  Have they ever provided filters? You'd think it would be standard paper goods in a timeshare as they've been in every other timeshare we've stayed in over COVID. I just couldn't remember and didn't bring them to vgc this time.  Then we discovered the coffee maker's basket was altogether missing and housekeeping had no replacement.  Husband had to babysit the maker to keep it from overflowing. Then we found the basket in the back of the dishwasher on the 4th day.

I forgot my tennis shoes and was wearing rain boots the first day because it was raining. I ordered new shoes from Amazon which were delivered the next morning but then I had to wait TWO more days to get the box because it had to go through some sort of security scanning at the Disneyland hotel.  I was dying in pain.  My husband eventually got VERY stern with a manager and they finally retrieved my box of shoes.  

Asked for rooms on the 5th and 6th floor, pp views but stared at a line of trees blocking red creek on the 5th floor.  

We weren't thrilled with the parks either.  Now we're wondering if it's just a California thing, or the whole company.  Anyone been to wdw to compare lately?


----------



## Nonsuch

Jperiod said:


> No filters for the coffee pot, but they managed to get filters from room service.  Have they ever provided filters?


Coffee filters have never been provided at VGC


Jperiod said:


> Asked for rooms on the 5th and 6th floor, pp views but stared at a line of trees blocking red creek on the 5th floor.


One of my favorite rooms, super quiet


----------



## heathpack

Well… I am going to start interviewing for East coast jobs.  So sad to say that it’s likely we’ll be leaving California.  I don’t know if we’ll sell our VGC contract or if we’ll keep it.

We have two single night stays booked for the first half of the year, and we’ll probably be in California long enough to use both: Jan 19 and April 20.  They may be our “farewell” stays at the Grand.

It seems that we always occupy ourselves in the theme parks and don’t spend tons of time at the resort.

What you you be sure to do in a goodbye trip?

We love Napa Rose Chefs Counter.  Obviously it’s too late to book that in Jan.  Can someone remind me how that is done nowadays.  We also loved Napa Rose Lounge, I guess we could try to stop in for a drink.  Sit by the fire for a while.  What else?

Aw I’m kind of sad about it already!


----------



## limace

So sad! Although-we are west coasters who travel to WDW every few years so definitely can work to keep your contract.


----------



## AZMermaid

We are just back from a 3 night trip. We had such a great trip! I honestly was sort of dreading how crowded I thought it would be but this was not the case! It was busy but very manageable. I wouldn't hesitate to go this time of year again! We didn’t have any major issues with rides being down. We were even the first people on Peter Pan on Sunday!

We had room 1505 a 2 bedroom “pool view” which was mostly bushes but fine. We prefer this quieter view although I didn't request anything this time. We loved being on the first floor and the new entrance is a game changer! My husband ran our candy canes to the room while my kids rode the swings and was back as they exited. We got in line there at about 7:10 this morning and were maybe 50th in line. They let people start going through at 7:20 and held us at the sunglasses store until 7:30. We were the second family to Incredicoaster. We went the back way and the family that beat us came from around Lamplight. I do think they were running some and I’m not sure which entrance they used. In contrast, we lined up at the DTD security at 6:40 and were about 50th and 6:30 about 25th. Both times we were first at the gates though (not first there, but we’re able to be first at one of the turnstiles) so this entrance is for sure faster than Harbor or the one by DLH if you are far enough up in line. I’d say by 7:00 when they started letting people through security there were 200 people in line.


----------



## pineapplepalms

byhookorbycrook said:


> Very interested in hearing about this 2-week stay, if you could share what that experience was like. We just bought into owning at VGC and want to utilize it for general vacationing around LA area, in addition to park days. We have a lot of friends who live there.



We typically do a week or less at VGC, so that was an anomaly due to having banked points to use up last year. VGC is very point heavy and we typically book 2BRs, so I generally wouldn’t want to use it as a home base for quite that long. On that trip, we visited with family in the LA area, went to the beach, and drove down to San Diego for a day. We spent 10 days going into the parks, which sounds like a lot, but we have 3 little ones so we spend a lot of time on meals, bathroom breaks, etc. On most LA trips, we’ll stay with family for a couple days, then go down to DLR and stay at VGC the rest of the week.


----------

